# Maine



## DugHD

Waiting for snow tonight 4-8"?


----------



## Buck Bros.

lucky dog . nothing but water here.


----------



## Maine_Train

DugHD;964206 said:


> Waiting for snow tonight 4-8"?


I should go check the reports now and then. The last I heard was 2-4" one time around, then maybe another 2-4" from another system. I'm kinda in "I'll believe it when I look outside and see that the deck and steps need clearing" mode. There was a Winter Storm Warning for York County, and a Watch for Cumberland County, last I knew.

I've had my plow off for over a week now, so it's not my fault.


----------



## DugHD

THe weatherman are all over the place down here. I'm hearing for 0 - 10" depends on what channel your watching.


----------



## bacwudzme

Thank god i got up at 3:30am to go open everything up!!! Last night they said 4-8" well I got in at 6:50 to catch the end of ch6 news and manix upped the totals this a.m. 8-12!! Thank god they can only get the tide right 12hrs out!!!! Enjoy 
Pete


----------



## Maine_Train

Yee-ha! It didn't look quite like that at my place this morning, but it looked like more than "2 to 4." When I have to push the outside door open 'cause the stuff is higher than the bottom of the door, it's a sign I'm probably going to be doing some plowing. 

It's starting to look a little more like what AccuWeather was predicting than what Weather Underground's forecast was. We could probably average-out the two and get the right numbers.


----------



## plowguy43

Hell yeah Pete! Go getcha some $$$$


----------



## bacwudzme

Hell yeah 12"+ or 24hrs+ double charge baby!payup:redbounce The way its going now im thinking 12-16"


----------



## plowguy43

Its already close to 12" down here in Portland. Mind if I borrow your truck tonight so I can "test drive" it while plowing to see if I really like it! hahaha


----------



## Maine_Train

Argh! I don't even have my plow on yet. Almost, though. ("Minute Mount? 'Scuze me, I don't think so.")

Film at eleven.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well Saco/Buxton got 10-14 inches alot of drifting but it was deffently 12". How did everyone else make out? Tuesday night into Wednesday could be a good one I heard at noon.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm out right now- 12" in oxford, on my way to lisbon then lewston. light fluffy stuff so far.


----------



## Maine_Train

It stopped snowing around the time we started trying to get the plow back on, and the sun came out for awhile. The plow had shifted its position during a warm spell, and the attaching process wasn't going too well. Finally, La Wife suggested putting her scissor jack under the A frame and boosting it back up where the push plates could get where they needed to be. Sometimes, living with the World's Smartest Woman has its advantages. 

When I first went out to the truck this morning, it looked like this. I bet the snowflakes were thinking they had won.









After a lot of frustration and bad language, the plow was back on the truck, and the snowflakes had lost another battle.


----------



## FisherVMan

We didnt get any of that yesterday but it s really starting to hammer us up here right now at 12 noon today . Just big fluffy stuff but coming down at a pretty good clip . Weather Bug says S Aroostook and N Washington around 8" so we will see if that V is up to it!!!


----------



## Maine_Train

That's the first time I've seen WeatherBug's site. I kinda like it. 
We're getting another shot of it today. I kinda think WeatherBug means 5-9" between today and when it ends on Wednesday, rather than *another* 5-9" *during* Wednesday, right? 

I found out yesterday that the fluffy stuff is easy to toss around, but if it gets packed down, it's a real PITA. :realmad:


----------



## bacwudzme

Yeah I talked to mothernature and since I had a double charge storm yesterday, I said ship a little more north on this storm to my buddies on plowsite!!!


----------



## FisherVMan

*They just updated it again ++++++++*

<<<<<<<<Caribou>>>>>> just reposted the latest, and they have now updated us with a 8-12" from now thru Wed evening! :waving:
Bring it on Daddy like ...................


----------



## 2COR517

I got 4-10 inches Monday depending on location. More closer to the coast of course. Looks like Midcoast gets the jackpot again tonight/tomorrow. 5-9 inches. May not get two more full charges, probably 1 1/2 or something like that.


----------



## bacwudzme

Nice!!!!! Good luck out there snap some pics.:salute:

2COR517 talk to you later in the Equipment Damage thread Thrusday:waving:


----------



## 2COR517

bacwudzme;966463 said:


> Nice!!!!! Good luck out there snap some pics.:salute:
> 
> 2COR517 talk to you later in the Equipment Damage thread Thrusday:waving:


Hey, I might not break anything in the next two days:realmad::realmad:


----------



## FisherVMan

*Have about 4" of light fluffy stuff now*

We got 3-4 inches this pm so far but it has slowed way down at the moment and just a fine snow lightly falling right now 7:30 pm so I guess it needs to get going thru the nite to get the predicted amount


----------



## Maine_Train

Right about now, I'm ready to give you some of ours. 

But aren't the four seasons in Caribou winter, winter, winter, and the 4th of July?


----------



## 2COR517

We have three season here - July, August, and Winter.


----------



## andcon83

Do the weather men even know what is going to happen?? All 3 channels say something different.


----------



## Maine_Train

Heh. Well, I exaggerated a little. I'm sure The County also has the same ones us "southern folk" have: Mud Season and Black Fly Season. Maybe they don't have Touroid Season, though.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Up date from the county..............*

We only got 5" last nite light fluffy stuff.................. it has now started snowing seriously and this is big wet flakes and they claim up to 8" by this evening so I will give you an update later on:salute:


----------



## Maine_Train

We got the wet snow last night; yuck.
Trying to push it your way, so everyone gets their fair share.


----------



## FisherVMan

We are still only up to 7" here so far they are still preachin 12" here but it will have to really start comin down to ever get that much as its 11:30 here now! This snow is terrible for coming over my plow and I think I will drive down to "Cubans" place and try to steal his snow foil off his V when he isnt watchin!!! He paid the long dollar and has the Fisher one that says XV on it! I am afraid I am going to wind up with a piece of old conveyor belt and have a ******* snowfoil!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Maine_Train;966813 said:


> Heh. Well, I exaggerated a little. I'm sure The County also has the same ones us "southern folk" have: Mud Season and Black Fly Season. Maybe they don't have Touroid Season, though.


Touroid season, I like that!! We get that up here but it is in the winter with the snowmobilers that don't know what they are doing! Weather.com said Caribou got 1.1". 15 miles away we got under a half inch.

FisherV, I know you are a little more south than Orient. But, what the heck happened to the little store in Orient last fall? I went by in early Nov. and the only thing left other than a pile of ash was the metal support beams!


----------



## Maine_Train

06Sierra;968013 said:


> Touroid season, I like that!!


"If it's tourist *season*, why can't we shoot them?" 



> We get that up here but it is in the winter with the snowmobilers that don't know what they are doing!


Something tells me that the next time I go look at my RR tracks, in certain areas there'll be snowmobile marks all over places that they're not supposed to be. 



> Weather.com said Caribou got 1.1". 15 miles away we got under a half inch.


It's cloudy here now, although we had some brief almost-sunshine this morning. Every so often a few flakes come down that don't seem to be falling from the trees, wires or whatever.
I wanted to push the banks at the end of my driveway back some, so that anyone in a vehicle not as tall as my truck can see what's coming down the road, but there was too much traffic.
At this rate, I'll need something with a bucket to knock the piles back into the ditches.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Well it seams about over...............????*

Looks like we got about 8-9" to me no big deal I guess but enough for a paycheck.
That little store was for sale for a couple of years and no takers and then it caught fire in the middle of the nite??? Not real sure about that one but I am guessing the insurance man was doing this one


----------



## DugHD

DugHD;964206 said:


> Waiting for snow tonight 4-8"?


Can I qoute myself ? Anyways as mentioned above the 4-8" turned into 12" ! Then hasnt stopped snowing for 2 days. Prolly got another 8" since then. Finally home tonight for some rest . Not a bad storm , just a couple blown fuses, pair of duallies fell off 1 ton and broke wiper on a skidsteer. :laughing:
Sounds like we have a few good days of weather ahead for trucking snow. How'd everyone else make out? doug


----------



## 06Sierra

FisherVMan;968167 said:


> That little store was for sale for a couple of years and no takers and then it caught fire in the middle of the nite??? Not real sure about that one but I am guessing the insurance man was doing this one


I was thinking that too. It had been for sale for a while, I think it still was when it burned. I used to stop there often on my way to Baileyville. He seemed like a nice guy. Who knows when money is involved!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well that was an easy one..................... light and easy to push and everything working great so knock on wood ! Hope everyone made some $$$$


----------



## SilentK

I was out of town - I would estimate around 18" + in Casco - had to pay someone to plow my wife (hehehe). That sucks!


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;969258 said:


> Well that was an easy one..................... light and easy to push and everything working great so knock on wood ! Hope everyone made some $$$$


Wet and heavy here on the coast. got about 12" Tuesday night/Wednesday. Only got about an inch on Monday when Southern maine got hammered with a foot or more.


----------



## DugHD

Some freezing rain tonight . Just made a salt/sand run. All ready for morning to probably do some more. Bad weekend for one of the sanders to be down , oh well. Lost the gear box on a 2yds Downeaster . Sounds like alot of rain tomorrow (Mon.) and warm temps.


----------



## Maine_Train

Sorry to hear about your Downeaster. Murphy's Law: "Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time, in the worst possible way."
I saw a headline on Yahoo tonight about Cumberland County getting whacked by freezing rain. That was around 9:00 or so. MSP said the speed limits hadn't been lowered on the interstates yet, but they were urging caution on bridges and exit ramps. Apparently Livermore has a road called "Crash Rd.," and they were diverting traffic to Rt. 4 because of several . . . car crashes. 'Magine that.

Saturday afternoon, I put out a couple of signs to try and keep the snowmobiles off the railroad track in one problem area. The stakes are mostly just driven into the snow, so they'll probably fall over with the wind and rain Monday. (If somebody hasn't run over them already.)

Just think, that inch or two of rain could be 10-20" of snow. (And we might get some snow before it's over, on Tuesday.)


----------



## FisherVMan

WABI still says plain old RAIN///////////////// 
They said it was very bad ice just North of Bangor with 5 cars off the road and the local sanding truck all off the road around Kenduskeag................... I love studded tires:waving:


----------



## bow2no1

this sucks!... i has some customers ask to be sanded today but my sander has been at bath industrial for 3 flippen weeks! they have always done pretty quick work... but this time is ridiculous! wrong time to be with out a sander.


----------



## Maine_Train

Bummer. If I had a sander, I'd come over and help ya.
A guy right down Rt. 130 from me has one; maybe I can "borrow" his. If we work fast enough, he might not notice it missing. Then refill it with different color sand, and see if he notices.


----------



## bow2no1

Maine_Train;975595 said:


> Bummer. If I had a sander, I'd come over and help ya.
> A guy right down Rt. 130 from me has one; maybe I can "borrow" his. If we work fast enough, he might not notice it missing. Then refill it with different color sand, and see if he notices.


i'll tell yah, i paid $1200 for this sander. last winter, i wire brushed it took alot of the paint off re painted it, i replaced like two 3 foot sections of steel on each side of the track on the back and replaced the battery tray. cut the rot right out of it and welded in new.
at the beginning of this season i dropped it off at bath industrial had 'em go over it... new air filter, oil, plug.. put a new bowl and gasket on the carb... she was boiling over. greased the whole thing up made shure everything was working good for the season. that was about $250... not they are replacing the bearings in shaft that hold the back of the track on and putting a new clutch on for about an other $500...
so after the loss of work and repairs... i should have just bought a brand new stainless sander.. i would have been money ahead.


----------



## FisherVMan

Any truth in this rummor floatin around about another whack coming in on Sunday nite???


----------



## Maine_Train

I dunno about up your way, but right now AccuWeather doesn't show any snow until Groundhog Day. "Periods of snow in the morning (Tuesday 02/02); otherwise, considerable cloudiness." Sleet and freezing rain Tuesday night. For around here, Weather Underground is saying there's a chance of snow on Thursday (40%) and Saturday (30%), but mostly clear Sunday and Monday. Then they're calling for another 30% chance of snow showers on Tuesday.

In your neck of the woods, it could be something different. Sometimes I think they make the forecasts by throwing different colored darts at a map.

Are ya ready for some plowin', sandin', and shovelin'?


----------



## Maine_Train

bow2no1;976045 said:


> so after the loss of work and repairs... i should have just bought a brand new stainless sander.. i would have been money ahead.


Yeah, that's about the way my luck would run, too, except I wouldn't have been able to do all the cutting/welding stuff you did.
Although . . . I did manage to rebuild the used strobe bar I bought. The whole project cost me less than a new one, and so far, it works pretty good. (We need a four-leaf clover smilie we can plug in here for statements like that.  )


----------



## FisherVMan

*Winter Wonderland...........*

Old Todd Sin"talks" says possible 3-5 inches tomorrow nite .................... 
Daddy like...........


----------



## bow2no1

panic manix says just snow showers


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;976850 said:


> Old Todd Sin"talks" says possible 3-5 inches tomorrow nite ....................
> Daddy like...........





bow2no1;976888 said:


> panic manix says just snow showers


It wouldn't be normal if they didn't disagree!


----------



## FisherVMan

WABI now says that this could be a 36 hr event over here on the New Brunswick border and that 6-12 is now a possibility .......................  who knows??
I think it is pretty certain we are going to need to plow here by Friday morning .
Channel Two and old Manix isnt broadcasting this am on Dish so not sure whats up with that???
Hope you all get some and I will try to send some your way


----------



## FisherVMan

Just off the press at 2:10 outta Caribou NOAA station.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<For S Aroostook & N Washington Countys>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Snow will overspread the area this evening and continue thru midday Friday with Accumulations from 4-8" with the most expected along the New Brunswick border ................thats me!..............
Fredricton weather just said 4-6" tonite and 4-6" tommorrow with heavy wind and blowing snow...... that is 45 miles east of us............. but seams to be most accurite for us 80% of the time;; so either way it is an event to plow.............
Good luck and hoping you all get enough to plow it................. cheers


----------



## Maine_Train

Sounds like a "plowable event"* up your way, FVM.
We've been getting some here for 2-3 hours now. At first it was those big flakes that don't seem to last very long, but then they got smaller and started pelting down pretty good. Not much accumulation on any places where there wasn't already some snow or ice for them to land on, though.

*"I even heard one guy on CNN talk about a rain event. Swear to God. He said, "Louisiana is expecting a _rain event_." I thought HOLY $***, I hope I can get tickets to _that_!" -- George Carlin


----------



## FisherVMan

*No big deal again...............*

Well we got about 4" of fluff.............. blew all over the place . First time I had plowed since we got that big rain and holly bat crab are those dirt driveways ROUGH.......... everyone drove on them while the top of the ground was trying to unfreeze and made a big old mess............. doesnt sound like anymore for a while???? Its 9 degrees here this afternoon and the wind is from the North at an even 20kts so I guess its now direct right outta Hudsons Bay, at this point.............
Hope you all had enough to plow????


----------



## DugHD

We got 2" down here , then the wind picked up and blew the our lots clear. Went to see Larry the Cable Guy last night. He is funny as heck.


----------



## 2COR517

Varied here. About an inch in Warren, strong two in Union/Washington......

Gotta go back out in the morning to clean up drifting.


----------



## 06Sierra

I heard he was in Portland last night. Would have like to have been there!! 

There was about 5" at 7 this morning when I left for work. Then the wind really picked up and it is still snowing and blowing now. Hard to tell how much was have so far. I'm still at work, it's gonna be a fun ride home!!


----------



## FisherVMan

It wound up snowing here most of the day ..................... I have no idea what we actually got as it just blew everywhere.............. hard to imagine that much can fall and not look like it is really adding up to much of anything. Moon is starting to come out some[its now 10pm] so I guess this system must have backed back in here instead of going out over NB.


----------



## MSS Mow

It would be a stretch to say we got an inch here. Can they EVER get a forecast right? Called for2-4, then, 4-8 then 3-7, 3-6, 4-6, 5-7, back to 4-8, 5-9, back to 2-5. All in a matter of 3 days. Well, NONE of their figures were correct.


----------



## 06Sierra

Weather.com said a total of 7" here. Kind of glad my brother took my truck to plow his driveway and mine. I would have had to get up at 6 to plow and probalby wake the kids up!


----------



## PlowMan03

I have herd something about a storm for next weekend.....could be a good one xysport


----------



## 06Sierra

Who knows?? Could be sunny and 60 by the time the weekend actually gets here!!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well it better get to warming up as its only 7 below zero here this am................
just went out with a bag of deer food and had about 10 whitetails almost charge me to see who can get to the food first


----------



## Maine_Train

06Sierra;981112 said:


> Who knows?? Could be sunny and 60 by the time the weekend actually gets here!!


Too true. 

For my area, AccuWeather doesn't show any snow until next Sunday night (02/07). They're calling for nnow turning to sleet and freezing rain overnight, then rain with some ice mixed in early on Monday. It might go back and forth with snow, sleet, and freezing rain into Tuesday night. Yuck.

No snow predicted by Weather Undeground for this week, but I haven't figured out how to see their forecast past next Saturday, if they even make predictions that far ahead. They might have a different take on it than what AW says. I sometimes compare the two, and then "split the difference."


----------



## 2COR517

I'll start taking stock in Saturday's forecast about Thursday....


----------



## bacwudzme

This has become a very sad winter! After that last storm (or dusting at best) I now know that this weather pattern must be messed up cause this season has been horribe in their predictions!


----------



## DugHD

Maybe a little dusting tomorrow for us around here. I hope its nothing .


----------



## Maine_Train

2COR517;981582 said:


> I'll start taking stock in Saturday's forecast about Thursday....


Yeah, if _that_ soon. 
They did say "30% chance of snow showers" today, and we got a ½" or so this morning. It was still coming down when I was sweeping off the steps just now, but the sun's been trying to break through, too. The snow on my truck has pretty much gone away, except for where it's plastered around the lower part of the lightbar.

Neither AccuWeather or Wunderground show much of anything for this weekend now. Maybe some flurries next Wed./Thurs./Fri., according to AW.
Kinda boring, ain't it?


----------



## 2COR517

Rockland already has a couple inches, over an inch here. See what Sarah has to say at noon...


----------



## FisherVMan

*Maine Snow ???? does it really still snow here??*

Had a buddy call here a little while ago that has an old plow truck and that is all he does in the winter for spending money and he just told me he is so frustrated he is thinking of hanging himself watching all the attention D.C is getting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to tell him to relax................. but it is getting tiresome to hear about all the snow............


----------



## FisherVMan

*Another miss??*

I just listened to channel 2&5 and they both seamed to think it this Wed nite event is going to miss us again:crying: Old Todd Sintalks did say it will only take a slight bend in the northern pattern and we would get some but with the data they have today it doesnt look like it????
He also mentioned the Burlington Vt got 30" of snow ?????? Is he NUTS???
Did they get that much snow over there the other day as it sounded like BS to me???
I think I need to stop watching the weather man he makes me feel like Payton Manning this morning


----------



## FisherVMan

Quick update snowing pretty good here right now..................... we have about 2" on the ground here right now from this stuff backin up from New Brunswick and it is looking like it will hit my 3" trigger so I am going to be plowing today ................ not alot but plowing!


----------



## 2COR517

Hey, storms that just hit the trigger are the best. I don't know about you, but I get paid the same for three inches as eight inches.

I saw that little burst on the radar last night and wondered if you would be plowing.


----------



## FisherVMan

Yup just enough to do it.......................... pay the same for marching as they do fightin.


----------



## Maine_Train

FisherVMan;991759 said:


> ... pay the same for marching as they do fightin.


Never heard that one before. 

I can't seem to bring up AccuWeather's site right now, but Wunderground says there's a 40% chance of snow around here for Wednesday. Maybe if I take my plow off again, I can notch that up a little. 

All those bare spots are probably annoyin' to the snowmobilers, too.


----------



## FisherVMan

:yow!: Some guy from SE Alaska just posted on that thread on" plowing in low range" that the ONLY time he ever had to use it. Was ONCE when he plowed 3 FEET of WET SNOW that was a" week old"............................. how would you like to buy his transmission???
OUCH!


----------



## plowguy43

Are we expected to get anything tomorrow? I just picked up 2 more drives and could use the $$$ before making a truck purchase.


----------



## bow2no1

not much..... a dusting maybe here on the coast


----------



## 2COR517

FisherVMan;992036 said:


> :yow!: Some guy from SE Alaska just posted on that thread on" plowing in low range" that the ONLY time he ever had to use it. Was ONCE when he plowed 3 FEET of WET SNOW that was a" week old"............................. how would you like to buy his transmission???
> OUCH!


If it's a GM he'll be fine.......:laughing:


----------



## andcon83

Isn't it supposed to snow in this state??


----------



## Maine_Train

bow2no1;993724 said:


> not much..... a dusting maybe here on the coast


Wunderground now says 60% chance tomorrow, from 10:00 on. (Says "chance of snow" at 07:00, but calls for "0% chance." Okay . . . ) AccuWeather predicts a "flurry or two," but not until Thursday morning.

I'm gonna go find my darts, and with a big map, I can be a weather forecaster. I might even wear my tie-dyed bandanna for a blindfold, and make it _really_ scientific.


----------



## plowguy43

Ugh this s*cks.hopefully there will be one at the beginninng of next week...


----------



## FisherVMan

We have blazing sun here this morning and its 14 degrees................. only thing good about this weather is I am getting a few coyotes............ I think I better go back and rethink my ways to make money. As I am beginning to think I would have been better off; to pursue the chances on becoming a porno star; than plowing snow in the state 0 maine ????????????


----------



## plowguy43

Seriously...My sister Lives in DC and she's snowed in AGAIN! She just sent me a text saying some of the wealthier towns are paying $500 PER DRIVEWAY!


----------



## 2COR517

FisherVMan;994452 said:


> We have blazing sun here this morning and its 14 degrees................. only thing good about this weather is I am getting a few coyotes............


Saw a half dozen hanging off a deck this morning...


----------



## DugHD

NO snow again here. Good , maybe I can drive into camp this weekend?


----------



## snobgone

Any of you guys striper fish? There is a petition in your state to change the keeper size to one at 36, in case anyone cares.......


----------



## bow2no1

seriously guys....ur locations say "maine" or "mid coast" kind general
u say no snow here? for all i know ur up in caribou. witch the weather would most likely be different then down here on the coast in boothbay


----------



## Maine_Train

DugHD;995512 said:


> NO snow again here. Good , maybe I can drive into camp this weekend?


Y'might actually be able to do that. Looks like nothing going on, at least in my area, until Sunday night, according to AccuWeather. They're calling for "a flurry" late on the 14th, and snow late on Monday night. Wunderground doesn't mention snow until Monday night; "a 30% chance of snow showers."

Now if I disconnect my plow tomorrow, and you go "upta camp" on the weekend (or even make plans), it'll probably snow somethin' awful, starting sometime Friday.


----------



## Maine_Train

bow2no1;995552 said:


> seriously guys....ur locations say "maine" or "mid coast" kind general
> u say no snow here? for all i know ur up in caribou. witch the weather would most likely be different then down here on the coast in boothbay


Well, Caribou might very well have different weather than Boothbay, but Caribou ain't "mid coast," is it? The ice storm in '98 or whenever was bad enough on the coast, but the further inland you went, the worse things looked.
I've seen times when it would be pouring rain in Bath and sunny in Rockland, or vice versa. But usually "regional weather" doesn't stop at town or even county lines. 
Type your ZIP code into at least two of the weather sites on the Web, and then try to guess which one (if either) will be right.


----------



## wellnermp

FisherVMan;992036 said:


> :yow!: Some guy from SE Alaska just posted on that thread on" plowing in low range" that the ONLY time he ever had to use it. Was ONCE when he plowed 3 FEET of WET SNOW that was a" week old"............................. how would you like to buy his transmission???
> OUCH!


Wow, so good you had to quote it in two different threads? Lucky for you, I don't have any transmissions for sale as I've never burned one up. I do appreciate your concern for my Chevy though! :waving:

Hope you guys get some real snow soon, sounds like it's been a while.


----------



## bow2no1

mid coat can be anywhere from portland to bar harbor... thats like a good 4+ hour drive from one to the other. 

boothbay is boothbay.... if u was in bath/woolwich/wiscasset area
and u post up "i head kevin mannix said we are gonna get 5-8"
chances are bootbay is going to get similar snow fall. ur location says mid coat..
and u give that same statement. doesn't mean anything to me. 

kinda of defeats the purpose in even talking about snow fall predictions here at all. unless u give a more specific area ur in.. see my point now?


----------



## RepoMan207

DugHD;995512 said:


> NO snow again here. Good , maybe I can drive into camp this weekend?


I'm thinking about the same thing. If it were warmer, I may even consider getting a jump on my to do list there.



bow2no1;995552 said:


> seriously guys....ur locations say "maine" or "mid coast" kind general
> u say no snow here? for all i know ur up in caribou. witch the weather would most likely be different then down here on the coast in boothbay


I don't think it much matters at this point, the county hasn't even seen much snow. I was up there the other day and you can see grass everywhere.

All I know is, I've caught up on my Repo accounts for the first time this winter and have already plotted my boat projects for the spring. I'm glad I have a good majority of seasonal accounts. I got whipped the last two years with them, but I think I balanced the score card this season for sure.


----------



## DugHD

snobgone;995539 said:


> Any of you guys striper fish? There is a petition in your state to change the keeper size to one at 36, in case anyone cares.......


I dont striper fish much, but I thought the law was one striper up to 36"?


----------



## DugHD

bow2no1;995552 said:


> seriously guys....ur locations say "maine" or "mid coast" kind general
> u say no snow here? for all i know ur up in caribou. witch the weather would most likely be different then down here on the coast in boothbay


Oops , I'm in New Gloucester. I have to put that in my info . Caution: If your reading my posts to get your forecast , I will be gone this weekend.


----------



## DugHD

Now if I disconnect my plow tomorrow, and you go "upta camp" on the weekend (or even make plans), it'll probably snow somethin' awful, starting sometime Friday. [/QUOTE]

Ya, last year I went upta camp with the family with the weather predicting 1-3". We had 15-16" instead. My crew handled it just fine , but i felt guilty the whole time. Im making sure there is no snow in the forecast before i go this weekend.


----------



## plowguy43

Not a single flake in my town or Oxford since we share the same zip.


----------



## bacwudzme

Hooked my plow up dusted the cob webs off drove 20 or so miles and now taking it off! I figured it could see some new sceanery! Maybe Feb.16?


----------



## FisherVMan

Not sure how often we have ever had a spell from say mid Jan thru mid Feb with this little snow??? It is certainly weird to hear people saying they have more snow in Portland than in Ft.Kent??? Just something about that doesnt sound right??
I can always remember going to the Lewiston Gun Show the 3rd week of March for years and the normal pattern was for us to have around 3 ft of snow up here and as you drove down past Lincoln you would notice less height to the snow banks and by the time you got to Bangor there would been ALOT less and many years bare ground showing up . Then when you got to Gardner they would have just old snow and mostly stuff that had been piled up during the winter. And at Lewiston it was not uncommon to see green grass and some years a few flowers on the south side of homes....................... HUGE difference in just over a couple hundred miles . We would still be in winter proper and they would be well into Spring???? 
I cant imagine them having Daffodils blooming in Ashland this spring and people in Kittery still buryed in snow ????


----------



## plowguy43

I heard a weatherman saying on the Radio that this is an El Nino year so we'll be getting hit hard in March and April....I'll probably have to mow my lawn before then...


----------



## bow2no1

maybe we should drive south and help 'em keep up......


----------



## FisherVMan

*NW wind my a***

I dont know what those guys are smokin on TV that are saying we will have NW wind here today??? But it is almost Due EAST here right now ????? Ceiling looks to be about 2500 ft with a solid overcast DK GREY and it really feels like alot of wetness in the air [my little weather station says 71% Humidity and the things shows rain clouds with the arrowing showing a falling barometer at 29.45 and falling ???? Normally all that would spell SNOW??
Maybe I should smoke some too????


----------



## Maine_Train

bow2no1;995711 said:


> mid coat can be anywhere from portland to bar harbor...


Naw, man. That's a "wicked stretch." Even the Chamber of Commerce people don't lump Portland and Bar Harbor into the Midcoast. 
I don't consider anything south of Brunswick or north of Rockland to be Midcoast. _Maybe_ Freeport or Belfast could be included now and then, but I think that's a stretch, too. And to me, if the town doesn't have any actual coastline, or at least border on another town that does have coastline, then it ain't on the Midcoast. Just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions. 



> .. see my point now?


Oh, I see your point. Even if I say "Lincoln County," your town and mine might be getting the same weather, but ours could be different from what Whitefield and Somerville are getting.
At any rate, I'm not holding my breath while waiting for any snow. 
Here, go watch some Bob Marley. "Fifteen inches is a dusting. Bring it on. I ain't even cleaning the car off unless I have maybe sixteen on theah." :laughing:


----------



## bchurch05

thats a nice plane you have in your sig


----------



## bow2no1

when i was traviling to stockon springs witch is a little past belfast, i use to tell people i was goin down east... i was constantly corrected that was not down east that was part of the mid coast area...
i dunno, according to some people mid coast is kennebunk- eastport... i can't win


----------



## RepoMan207

I have always believed downeast to be from Belfast area up to Eastport area. The LTL company I dispatched for also had this labeled as such on their wall map. Mid coast is more Brunswick to Belfast.


----------



## plowguy43

See what no snow does- you start arguing about where the midcoast of Maine is!


----------



## SilentK

I always considered the midcoast and downeast split at Ellsworth. The Penobscot river would be good place to split 'em.


----------



## FisherVMan

I think cabin fever is starting to set in ...................... I am going to throw my TV out the window as I cant stand to listen to all the snow they are getting down below us!!!!! Sorta like readin a Playboy with no girl friend around!


----------



## bow2no1

ok, where the heck is "northern maine"
from my prospective any where north of edgecomb is "northern maine"


----------



## Maine_Train

bow2no1;996631 said:


> from my prospective any where north of edgecomb is "northern maine"


Damn, man, you gotta get off the Boothbay Peninsula now and then, and see the rest of the wide world. Now I realize you can just drive to The Hahbah to find a Hannaford, but don't you feel the urge to go to Reny's or Big Al's now and then? 
This time of year, you might even be able to pull out onto Rt. 1 from 27 and head _south_. 



plowguy43;996252 said:


> See what no snow does- you start arguing about where the midcoast of Maine is!


Yeah, but at least now the "no-snow condition" isn't my fault. I took the MM2 off the truck this afternoon. The OL sez, "Do you wanna be out there in twenty inches of snow again, putting it back on?"


----------



## 2COR517

bow2no1;996631 said:


> ok, where the heck is "northern maine"
> from my prospective any where north of edgecomb is "northern maine"


I think Northern Maine starts about Bangor.....



Maine_Train;996692 said:


> Damn, man, you gotta get off the Boothbay Peninsula now and then, and see the rest of the wide world. Now I realize you can just drive to The Hahbah to find a Hannaford, but don't you feel the urge to go to Reny's or Big Al's now and then?
> This time of year, you might even be able to pull out onto Rt. 1 from 27 and head _south_.
> 
> That's a special moment when you can make that turn.....
> 
> Yeah, but at least now the "no-snow condition" isn't my fault. I took the MM2 off the truck this afternoon. The OL sez, *"Do you wanna be out there in twenty inches of snow again, putting it back on?"*


I think at this point all of us would LOVE to be out there putting the plow on in 20 inches of snow.

I would also say that Downeast starts at Ellsworth or so.

To me, Midcoast is Thomaston to Camden. But most of the world would probably say Bath/Brunswick to Belfast-ish...


----------



## burlingtonplow

I spoke to a few people in NY and apparently there aren't nowhere near enough plows/shovelers to handle the rich houses they have down there. Next time drive down there its worth the 7 hour drive to make 3-4k. One guy I spoke to said he paid $200 to have his house cleared and had no problem with it


----------



## bow2no1

Maine_Train;996692 said:


> Damn, man, you gotta get off the Boothbay Peninsula now and then, and see the rest of the wide world. Now I realize you can just drive to The Hahbah to find a Hannaford, but don't you feel the urge to go to Reny's or Big Al's now and then?
> This time of year, you might even be able to pull out onto Rt. 1 from 27 and head _south_.
> 
> Yeah, but at least now the "no-snow condition" isn't my fault. I took the MM2 off the truck this afternoon. The OL sez, "Do you wanna be out there in twenty inches of snow again, putting it back on?"


frig goin outa town, i took motha to the doctors in brunswick, i figured she was gonna be there a while so i went to Bean's i heard there is alot of stuff on sale and i wanted an nice fleece. this was the one i was lookin at but the one in store was red and black 
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/61245?from=SR&feat=sr

can u believe that? 89 dollars! every fleece was on sale for like 30 dollars. except the one i wanted... those pricks!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah but you buy it, wear it for awhile, then pull a few stitches out, drive back to beans and pick up a new one. Every year you rinse and repeat!


----------



## bacwudzme

The bacwudzme's definition of "Northern Maine": Gravel roads often smoother then asphalt in Southern Maine. Everyone in Northern Maine usally waves to you (which is about just past Bangor).And every corner store sells red hotdogs at 6a.m.!!!!! So bow2no1 get on 95N and when 2 out of 3 happen to you IMO your in Northern Maine

I think Northern Maine is North of the Golden Rd.

On the whole Mid Coast mess ill add my .02..... Rockland/Camden


----------



## bow2no1

plowguy43;996763 said:


> Yeah but you buy it, wear it for awhile, then pull a few stitches out, drive back to beans and pick up a new one. Every year you rinse and repeat!


yeah, how do u think i got the rest of my stuff lol
but i still really like the fleece i have, they don't sell the style any more.
i just want an other one.. 
i know a guy that was goin to yard sales and buying bean stuff... he took back some kinda hiking back pack and got a gitf card for like $200! and he only gave like $5 at a yard sale for..



bacwudzme;996772 said:


> The bacwudzme's definition of "Northern Maine": Gravel roads often smoother then asphalt in Southern Maine. Everyone in Northern Maine usally waves to you (which is about just past Bangor).And every corner store sells red hotdogs at 6a.m.!!!!! So bow2no1 get on 95N and when 2 out of 3 happen to you IMO your in Northern Maine
> 
> I think Northern Maine is North of the Golden Rd.
> 
> On the whole Mid Coast mess ill add my .02..... Rockland/Camden


yeah, everyone waves around here.... i know just about everyone... so am in northern maine now?


----------



## bacwudzme

> yeah, everyone waves around here.... i know just about everyone... so am in northern maine now?


Well I live in Maine and your North of me so yup to your in Northern Maine!:waving:
how about red hotdogs at the corner store?


----------



## MaineF250

The snow fever is killing me here over near bacwudzme, I can't stand it.

I would consider anywhere north of millinocket to be northern maine, my parents are from Fort Kent and my whole family is still here. My memere says there aint much up there, they had a few good storms but this time last year they had over 150 inches on the ground. I love it up there.

And I bought my pickup from a guy just down the street from hannaford in boothbay, thats another beautiful town.


----------



## bow2no1

bacwudzme;996825 said:


> Well I live in Maine and your North of me so yup to your in Northern Maine!:waving:
> how about red hotdogs at the corner store?


umm, i think one store does?....but last time i ate there i got the ****s


----------



## bow2no1

MaineF250;996841 said:


> The snow fever is killing me here over near bacwudzme, I can't stand it.
> 
> I would consider anywhere north of millinocket to be northern maine, my parents are from Fort Kent and my whole family is still here. My memere says there aint much up there, they had a few good storms but this time last year they had over 150 inches on the ground. I love it up there.
> 
> And I bought my pickup from a guy just down the street from hannaford in boothbay, thats another beautiful town.


lmao, yah hannaford is fairly centrally located, i'm only about 3/4 a mile away from there


----------



## plowguy43

Funny thing about the yard sale thing- I bought a mommy sleeping bag that was freyed at the zIpper and some real nice boots that were barely worn but 3 sizes to big. Went to beans and returned them both- got some nice boots (said they were a gift) and a nice new sleeping bag. My wife was pissed but I was pumped- $20 for over $200 in new stuff.


----------



## MaineF250

bow2no1;996846 said:


> lmao, yah hannaford is fairly centrally located, i'm only about 3/4 a mile away from there


yah, it was about 3/4 of a mile down ocean point road i believe


----------



## bow2no1

MaineF250;996869 said:


> yah, it was about 3/4 of a mile down ocean point road i believe


u remember his name? sounds like u was at my house lol


----------



## MaineF250

Don't remember a name since it was almost three years ago but it was on the left hand side of the road. It was a ranch house with an L shaped dooryard. The guy said he worked construction in town somewhere.


----------



## Maine_Train

bow2no1;996842 said:


> umm, i think one store does?....but last time i ate there i got the ****s


Umm, thanks for sharing . . . :laughing:

I think it was 1986 or so when I first read "Saturday Night At Moody's Diner" by Tim Sample. He had a pretty good routine about red hot dogs. "They look like them flares that the truckers carry."


----------



## bow2no1

Maine_Train;996987 said:


> Umm, thanks for sharing . . . :laughing:
> 
> I think it was 1986 or so when I first read "Saturday Night At Moody's Diner" by Tim Sample. He had a pretty good routine about red hot dogs. "They look like them flares that the truckers carry."


tim sample is a dummy, my mother went to school with him and i worked for his half brother. his accent is fake. he's from massachusetts, he's a total ****** bag to his family.
he's like a used car salesman, he smiles to your face then stabs u in the back.

i was at moody's last weekend.. i love that place!


----------



## FisherVMan

*Why sugar coat it just tell it like it is.........*

Sounds like you are sugar coating Tim to me as I have heard some stories ALOT worse than your discription..............:laughing:

I am going to bring out the "big guns" and get us ALL some snow purplebou
I am seriously getting my 90 years old grandmother who is a half breed Penobscot Indian to get outside this morning and do a "SNOW DANCE" 

This has never let us down and the snow dance is very similar to a rain dance except you need to wear all "White" and just sing two octaves higher!!!!
Get your plows ready and start your enginesxysport


----------



## Maine_Train

Grandmother's dance might be working, FVM, assuming she didn't restrict it to just up north. AccuWeather predicts 6-10 inches around here on Tuesday, with maybe another inch at night. Then flurries or "a little snow at times" late on Wed. and Thurs. nights.

Wunderground says Lincoln County will get "heavy snow accumulation" during the day on Tues., with northeast winds 10-25 MPH. A 90% chance of snow from around 10 AM Tues. to 10 AM Wed., but slowing to snow showers around 10 PM Tues. night. Chance of snow 30% on Wed. and 20% on Thurs.

La Wife reads the scientific discussion on Wunderground, and it might have been there that she saw something about it possibly changing to rain before it ended, but I haven't seen that mentioned anywhere.

Gentlemen, place your bets.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Its working!*

Hey MT,
We only use the "snow dance" in desprite times ..................... So we decided to use it yesterday, and from what I am seeing out my window this morning; Grandmother; has not let us down . I have about an inch of light fluffy stuff here on the ground and it is snowing quite hard here right now ????? Its 20 degrees and the barometer is rising but at 29.48 right now with a light NE wind at 7mph......................... so I guess this is just a warm up for what is to come ???? But be warned this old dance usually brings 5-6 good storms in a row in the month it is danced in.  And just incase anyone is wondering there is NO WAY to stop it now that things are in place ........................ let the white stuff fly.
Its good for grocery stores and plow guys!:laughing:


----------



## SilentK

Thanks Grandma. Now, I just hope I can remember how to put my plow on...hehe


----------



## ddb maine

commence pschying-up

Play "Highway to the danger zone"


----------



## Maine_Train

Thanks, FVM (and Grandmother). Still sunny here on the Midcoast, but from reading the scientific (NWS) discussion on Wunderground, the next low that will cross this area is coming from somewhere around New Joisey.
It appears that the meteorologists still aren't real sure just how much snow we could get, or what kind. 



ddb maine;1001079 said:


> commence pschying-up
> Play "Highway to the danger zone"


Hee, hee; good tune. (I think I had the _Top Gun_ soundtrack album on LP and cassette at one time.) I just had a kinda scary visual of somebody "yankin' and bankin'," as the fighter jocks call it, in a plow truck. 
"Watch it, DDB, there's a minivan coming up fast on your six!"
"Roger! I'm outta salt, switching to sand! Got him!"


----------



## ddb maine

HAHA 
I need to find my aviators. 

I'm headed to go give the plow a once over, the small bolt that holds the pin sleeves on my blizzard, one of them keeps coming loose. I noticed it was bent after last time out. especially since all my dirt roads/driveways have lost their pack.


----------



## ddb maine

:salute: heres to grandma. ya know, I've always respected the indians


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I just checked all my accounts and the ground really has thawed. Cannot wait for this snow to fall tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMan207

WGME....still alittle broad on the accumulation predictions, but it's something.


----------



## plowguy43

3" is all I need!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1001846 said:


> 3" is all I need!


1" is my trigger but over 8" I get double! Channel 6 says 6-12 of wet snow along the coast


----------



## bow2no1

plowguy43;1001846 said:


> 3" is all I need!


thats not what your wife said :laughing:


----------



## Maine_Train

"There's nothing happening here, what it is ain't exactly clear . . . " (Apologies to Stephen Stills.)

Still got a Winter Weather Advisory going on, downgraded from a W.S. Watch, but Wunderground has cut back to a 60% chance of snow. I think it was 38° here the last time I looked.
At AccuWeather, Elliot Abrams says "New Englanders Prepare."

Yeah, right, sure.


----------



## bow2no1

ugh!.....i finially got my sander back this morning! $605!!

i want friggan snow!


----------



## plowguy43

bow2no1;1002072 said:


> thats not what your wife said :laughing:


You don't have sex when your married so it doesn't matter...:laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

went from 6-12" yesterday for Portland area to now looks like 2-4 but its 38 here in Gorham so I am thinking we will get around 2"


----------



## bow2no1

plowguy43;1002809 said:


> You don't have sex when your married so it doesn't matter...:laughing:


that's why i got divorced a few months ago 
i even have the girl next door commin ovah now.... well actually i'm going to her place.. but u get the picture


----------



## plowguy43

Pics or your lying! We better get some g*dd*mn snow!!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Probably his cousin! We all know how things work in the sticks of maine


----------



## bow2no1

plowguy43;1002856 said:


> Pics or your lying! We better get some g*dd*mn snow!!!!


i wish i was lying...she's ok lookin with 3 kids ugh....
i didn't think people actually do this stuff..
yesterday she found me on FB... she messaged me and said... "i'm bored just thought u should know".... today she say's if ur not busy can u come over and hook up my computer.. she just moved in last weekend...


----------



## bow2no1

NEUSWEDE;1002864 said:


> Probably his cousin! We all know how things work in the sticks of maine


nope, actually it's the cousin to the girl i was dating last week 
i'm not in the sticks! i'm right on the coast....not like in in rumford or anything


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bow2no1;1002883 said:


> nope, actually it's the cousin to the girl i was dating last week
> i'm not in the sticks! i'm right on the coast....not like in in rumford or anything


I know where boothbay is I heard stories from a friend who use to live up there even went to a party in the woods about 10 years ago.


----------



## andcon83

I guess we'll be lucky to get 2" now...I'n not even putting the plow on.


----------



## bow2no1

andcon83;1002894 said:


> I guess we'll be lucky to get 2" now...I'n not even putting the plow on.


well we can go get some barrels of water, then over night go to our customers houses and cover their drive ways... tell 'em it rained like hell last night... at least we can get some sanding in :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Isn't there a saying in Maine-"if you can't keep it in your pants, keep it in the family"?


----------



## ddb maine

..... maybe an inch...........


----------



## FisherVMan

I really believe that a ******** porkiepine could predict the weather as well as the top people we have predicting it anymore................
What a hopeless bunch of loosers.....................
They have NO IDEA whats going on with the weather . Even the Caribou NOAA station had a Winter Weather Advisory out until 4pm today now they have gone the other way.:realmad:what a pack of ringmeats...............


----------



## 2COR517

This stinks. Setting the alarm for 4am. I'm not holding my breath, that's for sure.


----------



## RepoMan207

3" max.......damn weather guys don't know jack. It's slippery as all hell out there though.


----------



## FisherVMan

We never got ONE FLAKE up here.............. I did just blister another coyote at 5:43 right at 285 yds . I could see them with the Zeiss binoculars at about 4:50 but could not see squart, with the Leopould scope until I fired. So she is all done havin pups, and pulling the a*s end; out of what few deer, there is left around here... Our wonderful F&G Dept must have trained with the meteorologists?????


----------



## andcon83

Wow, this weather really is boring. Will be looking at one month with no snow.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I measured last night 3.5" at least it was enough to head out.


----------



## 2COR517

FisherVMan;1003448 said:


> We never got ONE FLAKE up here.............. I did just blister another coyote at 5:43 right at 285 yds . I could see them with the Zeiss binoculars at about 4:50 but could not see squart, with the Leopould scope until I fired. So she is all done havin pups, and pulling the a*s end; out of what few deer, there is left around here...* Our wonderful F&G Dept must have trained with the meteorologists*?????


:laughing::laughing:

Zip, zilch, nada here


----------



## bow2no1

we got a dusting..... thats about it

at least mud season won't be to bad


----------



## Maine_Train

FisherVMan;1003168 said:


> I really believe that a ******** porkiepine could predict the weather as well as the top people we have predicting it anymore...............


Now, don't hold back, just tell 'em how you _really_ feel. 
I guess the mayor of Boston wasn't too pleased, either, after parts of city government shut down early and it turned out to be a non-event. The mayor wasn't as creatively descriptive as FVM in his criticism, though.

Maybe they have the forecasts backwards, and the times of "flurries" or "snow showers" coming up in the next couple of days, it's gonna snow pitchforks and azzoles. Or maybe not.

On another forum I use (not plowing related), I told the people out in OH and PA who are feeling shat-upon by all the snow they got, to feel free to send any future storms this way.


----------



## RepoMan207

I had 1" on one side of town and 3.5" on the other. What a let down.


----------



## plowguy43

I think I made a mistake waiting until tonight to plow- I think all of the snow melted...
Looks like something might happen next tuesday but probably nothing again.


----------



## RepoMan207

I knew that was going to happen. I'll be sure not to hold my breath on next weeks storm.

Anbody want to buy an XLS plow?????


----------



## vt properties

Just read this thread I got not a thing in stowe vt. I was expecting a measly 1-3 and got my gear all set , what a dissapointing season. I only have 2 seasonal price contracts, had to start the 350 dump just to charge the battery. Hey Repo im not going to get that new 350 w/the exls, my wife flipped when I told her I was trading the other dump truck up. They just had really good incentives...Everyone in the business here is hurting and i can see grass everywhere.....


----------



## 2COR517

RepoMan207;1003914 said:


> Anbody want to buy an XLS plow?????


Dude. Are you trying to suffocate me with laughter?

:laughing:


----------



## vt properties

Hey repo hows that xls working.....saw youre vids that plow kicks ass 4 sure...you really can move some snow


----------



## RepoMan207

vt properties;1003933 said:


> Just read this thread I got not a thing in stowe vt. I was expecting a measly 1-3 and got my gear all set , what a dissapointing season. I only have 2 seasonal price contracts, had to start the 350 dump just to charge the battery. Hey Repo im not going to get that new 350 w/the exls, my wife flipped when I told her I was trading the other dump truck up. They just had really good incentives...Everyone in the business here is hurting and i can see grass everywhere.....





vt properties;1003939 said:


> Hey repo hows that xls working.....saw youre vids that plow kicks ass 4 sure...you really can move some snow


Working mint now that it has a new hydraulic setup on it.

Haven't you learned anything since being married? You either include them from the get go, or you just do it and deal with the consequences after the fact.



2COR517;1003935 said:


> Dude. Are you trying to suffocate me with laughter?
> 
> :laughing:


I know right....lmao.

This has to be a tribute to Mike -----> 

Priceless.


----------



## vt properties

LOL Repo i hear yea, its just been a really slow year ....as of now i dont think i made even half of what I did last year or the years past. And my wife never complains about my toys..usually. We have our first child due in sept and she is going to need some time off work and all.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

dusting in Portland and right around 1" in Gorham area but down in Scarborough was just over 2". pretty much a salting event, was funny to see some guys scraping less than an inch off driveways. Some guys must really be hurting. I plan for half contracts and half per storm so either way, big winter or small I make consistent money. I have had plenty of work to do outside of plowing this winter so the lack of snow has been kinda nice.


----------



## bacwudzme

*How I got it done today!*

Woke up early to the 3-6 and decided to shovel the actual 1.5" maybe a slight 2" in drifts
Whats scrap metal going for a ton? I think I can make more money scraping the plow than plowing with it.


----------



## plowguy43

Yup took a ride by a few of the properties and they were all down to the pavement. Should've left last night when there was an inch on the ground and just did something so I could've charged. Oh well....


----------



## MaineF250

This is getting foolish, I spent more time hosing the truck off this winter than I did using it.


----------



## MSS Mow

Absolute complete and utterly useless is what the meteoroligist are. The final forecast was for 3-5" here. We did not get a single flake! 

Chance of flurries this morning, and the ground is covered right now. Boy, they don't know their arse from their elbows.


----------



## FisherVMan

East Grand Lake at 6:43 and we have ab out an inch on the ground and its still pizzin around. Its 28.5 degrees outside with a very light NE wind ????? Who knows it actually looks like towards Fredricton NB [45 miles away ] it is trying to break up some. Guess it will be up and down all day . Had a big coyote down on the river this morning at 4:30 but couldnt see him in the scope. I think I will buy a new Russian Starlight scope Generation 3 so I can whack em all night long ................... yar right and I am going to do this with all the money I am making plowing this winter so lets see I have not made enough to pay the "Maine State Sales Tax" on one!!!!!! Any contibutions gladly accepted from Whitetail lovers out there! tea he he







Here is a half dozen that wont be bothering our Whitetails, much in the future?????


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;1004677 said:


> Here is a half dozen that wont be bothering our Whitetails, much in the future?????


That's a thing of beauty!! Great picture.

A buddy of mine saw two coyotes chasing a deer right in the middle of town in Machias the other day. The deer got away because of traffic, THIS time. Who know how long that lasted though.


----------



## 2COR517

What do you do with the Coyotes?


----------



## FisherVMan

Give them to folks that just want to have em tanned or mounted. I have a couple here now over 45 lbs and the one I didnt get this morning would push 50................. there is a couple places out west that will do a beautiful "soft tan" on them for about 20 bucks! They look cool just hangin on the wall .
I really have no personal vendetta with them as they are cool animals but sadly its just a fact of life that there very favorite meal is Whitetail Deer........................... just that simple the F&G Dept says one coyote will eat 18 deer during its lifetime????? We dont have 18 deer left here.............. I am not interested in feeding ANY coyotes as I can still remember plainly the FIRST time I ever heard one howl it was July of 1972...................... anyone that wants one is welcome to it ! I have them hanging all over the lodge and here at the house and will only mount one over 60lbs but have never yet trapped or shot a 60lber.................... one can only hope???


----------



## plowguy43

I'm driving around with my window down...


----------



## 06Sierra

It's raining here!


----------



## Mick76

Hey guys look at the bright side.......with all these damn low ballers that thought they were going to make a killing this year plowing... there should be some good deals on "slightly" used equipment ..... hopefully they've learned their lesson and things will get better next season!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1005232 said:


> Hey guys look at the bright side.......with all these damn low ballers that thought they were going to make a killing this year plowing... there should be some good deals on "slightly" used equipment ..... hopefully they've learned their lesson and things will get better next season!


Other way around, they made out good so far on contracts, not having to put down much product and not much time spent plowing. The way I see it this will make for more low balling because they think it will always be this good.

Now the per storm guys are dying, probably why I saw so many Tuesday night scraping 1" of driveways.

I play it safe have half and half and don't low ball, was surprised this year when I got a contract and I wasn't the lowest bid, was middle of the road but it was in the details of my proposal contract that sealed the deal for me and made for a good winter!


----------



## 2COR517

Moved two accounts to contract this year. Very thankful for that. I'm about the same mix - half and half contract/per push. One more year on my big contract, two more years on a smaller contract. Extremely thankful I don't HAVE to bid on anythig next year. The other two contract jobs will stay with me indefinitely. One actually received a bid a grand lower but said no way.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

2COR517;1005618 said:


> Moved two accounts to contract this year. Very thankful for that. I'm about the same mix - half and half contract/per push. One more year on my big contract, two more years on a smaller contract. Extremely thankful I don't HAVE to bid on anythig next year. The other two contract jobs will stay with me indefinitely. One actually received a bid a grand lower but said no way.


Quality not quantity. Why not bid more to grow or to pick and choose. I like bidding for the simple fact to figure out how other companies bid. I bid on a few jobs last fall where there were bid openings, where there is a turn in time and then they open the bids in front of everyone great to see the reactions from people who are really high and really low or messed up the bid.


----------



## 2COR517

The truth is there is very little to bid on in my area. And most clients are loyal. I'll keep my ear a little closer to the ground this year for sure.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyoe hear more about this tuesday/wednesday possibility?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1006280 said:


> Anyoe hear more about this tuesday/wednesday possibility?


I'm not listening to anything til monday... not that it matters, the weathermen witll still F$%K up!


----------



## plowguy43

Good point.


----------



## RepoMan207

looks like a half breed of a storm anyway....rain, snow then rain. Then again, it's just like Mick said. the weather guy will screw the pouch on the 11th hour, so it doesn't much matter until it happens.


----------



## MSS Mow

Mick76;1006288 said:


> I'm not listening to anything til monday... not that it matters, the weathermen witll still F$%K up!


Boy, they've been really off their game this year. Terrible forecasting!

They are saying now that there will be a major shift in the weather pattern that will bring more storms our way.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks like 2 storms next week- the second one is looking stronger, both supposed to have a mix....we'll see..


----------



## 2COR517

I can't believe we're facing late fall/early spring plowing conditions in February. There isn't much frost in the ground either. :angry:


----------



## plowguy43

Oh no sh*t- a few of my drives were muddy last week all I could think was- this is going to be fun when the snow falls.


----------



## RepoMan207

2COR517;1007299 said:


> I can't believe we're facing late fall/early spring plowing conditions in February. There isn't much frost in the ground either. :angry:





plowguy43;1007315 said:


> Oh no sh*t- a few of my drives were muddy last week all I could think was- this is going to be fun when the snow falls.


I'm not looking forward to it either, in fact I'm dreading it. The other night was bad enough, it's gotten warmer the last few days.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well here is an update on weather around these parts .................. Right now at 6:45am we have about 2" on the ground; and it has been snowing hard here since about 5am; Although it is now only moderate; 29'73" and 26.4 degrees.with light NE wind If it will keep this up for another hour; or so, I think we could have a light event ???? Who knows??? The guy on WLBZ just said they have no idea if it will be rain or snow on Wed??? I think he is finally telling the TRUTH! He was going out back of the TV station the last time I checked; and they are going to give him a SPEER; and hoodwink him; they have TWO targets set up out back . Target #1 says <<<SNOW>>> and #2<<< Rain>>> they will then spin him around 20 times blindfolded and then he will chuck the SPEER; And which ever target he hits; and that will be our next forcast??? If that doesnt work for Wed; they will just try pin the tail on the donkey with the same blindfold which is their normal standard way of forcasting ??? Bet you guys thought it was alot more complicated than that didnt ya?????


----------



## FisherVMan

Did get to plow yesterday barely 3" of wet stuff. This morning getting crazy snow showers blowing thru one behind the other coming down from Fredricton NB by the looks on Accuweathers Radar. We have 20mph winds and gusting considerable more than that. Sounds like we have the right stuff for a big one the end of the week??? .


----------



## 2COR517

Looked like you would get enough to plow. I'm not holding my breath for this week. You've got a better chance then we do down here.


----------



## 06Sierra

They are saying around 14" up here between Wed to Fri. I'll be suprised if we get an inch! It's supposed to mix with some sleet for a little while one of those nights.


----------



## RepoMan207

Where are you at agian?


----------



## 06Sierra

Fort Fairfield. Starting to see some grass with the way the weather has been lately. Time for some more white stuff!! 

How many cars, trucks, atvs and snowmobiles are on the bottom of the lake down there? I heard there were a bunch falling through the ice all over the state lately. That includes the Game Warden a few days ago.


----------



## RepoMan207

I laughed my ass off when I heard about the warden. I don't know about the final count, but there were quite a few this past week.


----------



## PlowMan03

*Pissed*

I just looked at the weather and it looks like where I live I will be getting screwed on these storms I hope they are wrong :realmad:


----------



## 06Sierra

I just saw on WLBZ I think it was that a man died while diving to get his atv out down there. Sad news!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1010104 said:


> I just saw on WLBZ I think it was that a man died while diving to get his atv out down there. Sad news!


yeah, it was a diver going after a atv. Not that It matters, but it wasn't his, they screwed the details up on WGME as well.


----------



## RepoMan207

PlowMan03;1009988 said:


> I just looked at the weather and it looks like where I live I will be getting screwed on these storms I hope they are wrong :realmad:


I'm not sure where you are, but I'm in the same boat....whatever I do get will be washed away before I can even measure it. The word pathetic comes to mind!


----------



## FisherVMan

Wow Accuweather is implying that this storm coming outta Texas on Thursday nite could be a real WHOOPER???? They are now doing the old get down to the Shop and Save and stock up and make sure the Generator is fueled and battin down the hatches as she could be "Every Man for Himself!" by friday morning ...............:realmad: seriously have you ever heard such dribble????? We will get about 5" of wet snow and it will all melt the next day The forcaster says this has the potential of making the DC storm look like a Kitten??? Oh yar....................


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I think it will be all rain and ice for the greater Portland area, all the snow they were forecasting yesterday is now all rain which makes sense because of the temperatures. It really has to do with the temps in the clouds but seems like a warm front has been sitting here since the low last night was 33 degrees here in Gorham and is currently 42 under cloudy skys.

I know you guys might not like me saying this but rain would be good, take down the remaining snow pack and get a jump on spring. highs the rest of the week and next week are high 30's and low 40's. Just anxious to play in the dirt and get really busy working 7 days a week. Projects around the house are mostly caught up on!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I am glad to hear you got plenty of work, to shift over to. We dont have a fisherman here to guide until the 15th of May so almost three more months for us to eat beans and pancakes.......... I got to hankering for a pan of biscuits last nite, and the old lady fliped the flour barrel over, and all that came out was a few mouse turds.......................... Welcome to Washington County!


----------



## 2COR517

Why did I think you were in Aroostook?


----------



## TGM




----------



## FisherVMan

We are just a rock throw from the line ...................... so get most of the same weather; look up Danforth on the map its right on the line.........


----------



## plowguy43

The forecast seems to change every 5 minutes. One minute I checked and it showed rain the rest of the week, a few hours later I checked and its snow, then I check again and its a mix. 

I'm not getting screwed again like last time. Tomorrow night I'm heading out if there is ANY snow on the ground and getting 1 push in to charge for. If there is enough for a second push on thursday night or friday, I'm going out again.


----------



## RepoMan207

RepoMan207;1010356 said:


> yeah, it was a diver going after a atv. Not that It matters, but it wasn't his, they screwed the details up on WGME as well.


For the record, my source was wrong, it was his atv that he was recovering,


----------



## RepoMan207

This storm is going to be a waste of time. I'm not even going out to plow it. If I wake up at 7 and it's really snow.....then I'll go. I suspect whatever we do get will get washed away within a few hours of it hitting the ground. I'm thinking by Thursday there will be hardly any trace of snow; old or new.


----------



## PlowMan03

RepoMan207;1010363 said:


> I'm not sure where you are, but I'm in the same boat....whatever I do get will be washed away before I can even measure it. The word pathetic comes to mind!


RepoMan I live near Blue Hill. Last I heard was that we are gonna get like 3" of rain I wish that 3" of rain was all snow lol


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1010601 said:


> For the record, my source was wrong, it was his atv that he was recovering,


A Buddy of mine was out there and saw him go through on his ATV. Apparently his car went through the day before?


----------



## FisherVMan

We have had snow showers of and on here all day, but hardly any thing stickin, but its interesting to see it snowing when the temperture at ground level is 40 degrees! Just got a WeatherBug update as I am typing this and it says that Eastern Maine as far as State Route 6; will get massive amounts of rain, and they have issued a Flash Flood Warning for the entire area . Nothing much in the report about SNOW????? I think they have just thrown the first speer???? I think they would have the exact same chance of predicting the "2nd coming" as the weather................


----------



## PlowMan03

It sucks that we aren't getting any snow well maybe a coating to an inch tonight thats it, then the rest is gonna be rain up until friday! I don't know if I can take it, watch next winter we will get dumped on to make up for all the snow we didn't get this winter......I hope I'm right lol


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1010696 said:


> A Buddy of mine was out there and saw him go through on his ATV. Apparently his car went through the day before?


He actually lost the atv over the weekend. He was diving to retrieve it when something went wrong...most likely equipment failure.


----------



## 2COR517

FisherVMan;1010589 said:


> We are just a rock throw from the line ...................... so get most of the same weather; look up Danforth on the map its right on the line.........


Been through Danforth a couple of times. We used to ride up to Houlton for potatoes. Take the highway up, down 1 to Danforth, over 6? to Lincoln. Beautiful ride in September.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well when you came down thru Weston you would have been looking out on East Grand Lake we are right down at the south end of the lake................ it is a favorite spot for leaf "peepers"......... snowing lightly here right now and exactly 32 degrees............... I hope we get about 3ft of it as I would like to give my little half ton and this V a good exercising......................


----------



## TGM

if you go on weather.com and type in your zip, click on the map down the page a ways. it will turn into an interactive map. from there you can click the "future" button and it will show you how the storm is predicted to move, precipitate, and where the rain/snow line is.
that should help you predict better..


----------



## Snow-Con

TGM;1011233 said:


> if you go on weather.com and type in your zip, click on the map down the page a ways. it will turn into an interactive map. from there you can click the "future" button and it will show you how the storm is predicted to move, precipitate, and where the rain/snow line is.
> that should help you predict better..


depends on whether you believe it or not. I was just looking at the weather.com radar, and it's quite different than the WMUR weather, and the accuweather.com radar is different still. It's the difference between a dusting here and 3-4 inches.


----------



## 2COR517

I'm going to bed. I'll tell you in the morning what happened tonight.


----------



## RepoMan207

WGME has that interactive radar as well. Cool tool, but the problem is it's just, if not more inaccurate at times. I like the loop section under current conditions, it gives you a good idea when to go out at the end of the storm.

http://wgme.com/newsroom/wx/features/interactive_radar/


----------



## plowguy43

Man last night they were making this Friday storm out to be something huge, now it looks like Rain- WTF!


----------



## FisherVMan

It snowed here last nite but only about an inch. It is 30 degrees right now and I just took a look at Accuweathers prediction and they are still calling for this area to be right at 3-6" thru friday nite but looks like the 6-12 line is right above me maybe 5 miles north ???? I am going to go out on a limb and say for them to predict it all that close while this storm is almost a thousand miles away is going to be a streach to put it mildly???? I can see they have gotten the donkey out now and are rigging up the blindfold again???? Both Channel 5 and 2 out of Bangor are keeping their cards really close to their chests, And I think they have had quite a few nasty calls down there from people letting them know they are NOT real impressed with there forcasting????? That Kevin Manix lost it last week and said if anyone thinks "they can predict it better than he can; "To come on down" I would question that modern forcasting is really a whole lot better than it was 30 years ago. I think this computer modeling is getting them into alot of weird forcasting?? Hey they cant really loose one way or the other if it turns into a big snow they will say "Well the cold air got involved" and if its all rain they will say "We sorta thought so" but one thing you can count on for sure from these fellas as soon as its over they will all have a rock solid theory why it happened the way it did! Does anyone know how long you need to go to school to be a meterologist ??? I am guessing one afternoon; and be related to the last guy that was on the show????


----------



## RepoMan207

I didn't even bother putring the plow on last night.....nothing but rain here.



plowguy43;1011520 said:


> Man last night they were making this Friday storm out to be something huge, now it looks like Rain- WTF!


One word......Ratings.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1011520 said:


> That Kevin Manix lost it last week and said if anyone thinks "they can predict it better than he can; "To come on down" I would question that modern forcasting is really a whole lot better than it was 30 years ago.


I wish I could of seen that! lol


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm in the 6-12 band that you saw FisherV. I haven't seen a map yet that shows much snow up here, but they are calling for it! You are in the cut off line for storms most of the time. If the heavier snow is up here, the cut off is you area to either get it hard or none at all. Same way if the major part of the storm in Down East.


----------



## plowguy43

Funny thing is last night on Channel 8 Tom Chisolm said "We could either end up with this much (showing about a foot with his hands) or about this much (showing about an inch with his hand) depending on the course of this storm". I looked at my wife laughing saying that his next line should be "tune in *after* the storm for up to date forecast"


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1011597 said:


> Funny thing is last night on Channel 8 Tom Chisolm said "We could either end up with this much (showing about a foot with his hands) or about this much (showing about an inch with his hand) depending on the course of this storm". I looked at my wife laughing saying that his next line should be "tune in *after* the storm for up to date forecast"


Now that's funny.....and accurate :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Man I was hoping to go out tonight....might toss the blade on and wake up early to see if there is anything on the ground before the "big one hits"...right


----------



## RepoMan207

These days, the only time the plow goes on is when I don't want leave it here and risk it getting stolen while I'm away lmao!


----------



## TGM

landscaper past manchester, nh area got 18". he said it sucked since one of his trucks got buried for 2 hours (pull the truck out, then the plow).


----------



## bow2no1

this doesn't look good guys....i willing to make a bet that plowing season is over...


----------



## RepoMan207

bow2no1;1012090 said:


> this doesn't look good guys....i willing to make a bet that plowing season is over...


I think your not too far off with that statement.


----------



## bow2no1

i was out on my motorcycle for the 1st time this year last saturday and i wasn't the only one either!
i went riding with a buddy.. neither of us was cold until about 4 when the sun started goin down.

for the last few years my 1st ride is about beginning to mid april


----------



## Harleychvy

Alot more snow has melted in my yard today. I think I agree with the just about done plowing. I need something to come around, no snow, no carpentry work. Not a good winter. :realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

I just want to plow again, the money is going to the new truck fund- but I just miss the fun of plowing!


----------



## stan the man

this week i got all my lawn mowing equipment really for clean ups


----------



## plowguy43

I'm going to put a squeegee on the bottom of my blade and charge to move water.


----------



## bow2no1

i think today i'm going to offer free snow plowing


----------



## 2COR517

bow2no1;1012850 said:


> i think today i'm going to offer free snow plowing


I'll fax you my route.


----------



## Harleychvy

We may be able to plow tree branches later with the wind thats coming.:laughing:


----------



## FisherVMan

Weatherbug is now saying that 1-3" for tommorrow with the higher accumulations in the high areas????
So lets see that sounds like 4/5's of frig all................. looks like Farmington has 7" and Eustis has 10" already today???? Some town over in NH has 27"! And they are expecting it to get with it tonite?? Sounds like they could really get some decent snow over there!


----------



## TGM

supposedly we're suppose to get 3" of rain later on tonight.

water plowing should be a new business


----------



## plowguy43

I was asked to plow the drives I guess some are messy- but its been raining all day?


----------



## 2COR517

I was talking to a fellow today about the lousy season. He commented that I couldn't plow rain. I told him plowing it is fine, but nobody wants to pay :laughing:

AccuWeather shows us getting 10 inches of snow by Monday. That's right here on the coast.


----------



## RepoMan207

2COR517;1013286 said:


> I was talking to a fellow today about the lousy season. He commented that I couldn't plow rain. I told him plowing it is fine, but nobody wants to pay :laughing:
> 
> AccuWeather shows us getting 10 inches of RAIN by Monday. That's right here on the coast.


There you go bud, I had to fix that for you......


----------



## 2COR517

:laughing:

That's more like it!


----------



## FisherVMan

Gosh I like that map you posted Tom; as everything I got is calling for 1-3 " up here but that map is showing 5-10" for us so I dont know how old that is but I really like the looks of that!!!!! 
Even the 5" would look good right about NOW!

I just watched the latest on WLBZ[6:15] and they never said jack, about any snow up here..................... how they heck can there be that much differance in what those guys are smokin????


----------



## plowguy43

I just plowed 2" of slush and about 1" of mud at a few drives. There is so much rain that I don't see how snow can stick.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1013450 said:


> I just plowed 2" of slush and about 1" of mud at a few drives. There is so much rain that I don't see how snow can stick.


  lmao......your a funny guy Bob. I didn't think you were going to do it.


----------



## PlowMan03

2COR517;1013286 said:


> AccuWeather shows us getting 10 inches of snow by Monday. That's right here on the coast.


Accuweather shows us getting 12 inches of snow by monday as well. I live in Sedgwick. Right now it's raining but not that hard, only gonna get an inch of rain, better then the 3 inches they said we were supposed to get lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE

screw snow, I made more today fixing washouts than I could plowing at 7" storm. Just took a drive and looks like tomorrow am I'll be getting calls for down trees and limbs, easy work great pay!


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan- after loosing out on the last plowable storm I was jumping at the chance to charge!!! A few drives I went to and just scraped water! Hopefully there is something to plow tonight so I can go again!


----------



## Harleychvy

Tonite thru sunday looks like about 10 inches.


----------



## DJC

PlowMan03;1013719 said:


> Accuweather shows us getting 12 inches of snow by monday as well. I live in Sedgwick. Right now it's raining but not that hard, only gonna get an inch of rain, better then the 3 inches they said we were supposed to get lol


My parents live in Brooksville and they said you guys was going to get some rain... That sucks !!


----------



## 06Sierra

I put my plow on yesterday. They were calling for 1-3 overnight, another 1-3 today mixing with rain and 2-4 tonight. Got up to ice! Had some freezing rain overnight and sleet right now. We may get some snow, who knows!! I haven't looked at the weather yet today.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1013957 said:


> Ryan- after loosing out on the last plowable storm I was jumping at the chance to charge!!! A few drives I went to and just scraped water! Hopefully there is something to plow tonight so I can go again!


Oh I know what you were up to , so long as you didn't strap sponges or squeegees to your trip edge :laughing:. As you probably know, Windham didn't even get a hint of snow this past one. In fact it just about wiped away any trace of it. Did you go into work today? The wife's co workers have been calling all morning....Their all driving around in circles trying to get to Riverside St., all the roads are closed due to the river.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1014019 said:


> I put my plow on yesterday. They were calling for 1-3 overnight, another 1-3 today mixing with rain and 2-4 tonight. Got up to ice! Had some freezing rain overnight and sleet right now. We may get some snow, who knows!! I haven't looked at the weather yet today.


I put my plow on as well.....I figured I could get a free wash out of it atleast. :laughing:.


----------



## Harleychvy

half of Brighton ave is closed also.


----------



## RepoMan207

Harleychvy;1014031 said:


> half of Brighton ave is closed also.


I didn't know you were from around here. These are also out amoungst many others: River Rd. / Windham, 302 / Westbrook, Falmoth rd. / Windham, Cumberland St. / Westbrook, 237 / Gorham, Riverside st. / Portland, Spring & Main St. / Westbrook...... Turnpike is the safest bet from Portland to here. I can only imagine what Falmouth and Portland looks like.


----------



## Harleychvy

I'm in Hollis. 

I brought my wife into work in Portland this morning. The majority or Gorham/Westbrook and parts of Portland are without power. Portland seems the worst with trees and lines down. I guess when people see no stop lights they think its a free for all, Those tempoary stop signs must have been put up for the fun of it. 

I thought my house was coming apart a few times with those wind gust, big wind then house creeking, a little unerving.


----------



## RepoMan207

Harleychvy;1014049 said:


> I'm in Hollis.
> 
> I brought my wife into work in Portland this morning. The majority or Gorham/Westbrook and parts of Portland are without power. Portland seems the worst with trees and lines down. I guess when people see no stop lights they think its a free for all, Those temporary stop signs must have been put up for the fun of it.
> 
> I thought my house was coming apart a few times with those wind gust, big wind then house creeking, a little unerving.


No kidding, the In laws live off Deer Wander on Boulder Ridge.

We had the same winds here, It woke my boy out of a sound sleep. We only lost power for about 3 hours last night, but according to WGME:









Can you imagine if it were cold enough to freeze? 

Look what we've gotten compared to Conway, NH!









This is just cruel and unusual......Where is my snow damn it. :crying:


----------



## plowguy43

Funny thing is, at my house I woke up to an inch or so yesterday morning with some drizzle. Went home put the plow on because up the street is where 2 of the houses I plow are located. Literally a half mile up the road (hill) they had 4 inches of snow (that was now 2-3" of slush) which was why my account wanted me to plow. I only did 3 of the 7 houses as the rest are in Auburn/Lewiston/Libson/Turner and from what I saw on the news it was all rain in those parts. I'm hoping that we get some snow tonight so I can go out and maybe just maybe enough to go out Sunday to "clean" up. Apparently people are viewing these houses now so my account wants them completely cleared no matter what (Like I said, one of the houses was basically water with some clear slush in it).


----------



## RepoMan207

Well...here is the next prediction: 2" - 5"









I'm not plowing it onto the lawns or pushing it back as far as I was....This should make for an interesting mess tonight. Wet roads.....freezing roads.....Snow, I wish I had a spreader payup!


----------



## Mick76

Ryan,
I've got two trucks with spreaders loaded with salt if your interested ...


----------



## Harleychvy

RepoMan207;1014072 said:


> No kidding, the In laws live off Deer Wander on Boulder Ridge.
> 
> I live about a minute from there. I plow one on Deer wander also.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll believe the snow when I see it. I'm scraping anything I can. I back dragged an entire driveway lastnight so I wouldn't tear it all up- dirt drive with a steep hill.


----------



## Harleychvy

I have adjustable shoes on my plow, gonna raise them real high. 

was just sleeting and snowing here.


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1014029 said:


> I put my plow on as well.....I figured I could get a free wash out of it atleast. :laughing:.


I'm going to have to wash mine. The last mile or so into work today is dirt road. It was a nice brown color when I got here!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1014094 said:


> Ryan,
> I've got two trucks with spreaders loaded with salt if your interested ...


Nah, I already subbed my stuff out to a local guy for this season. I'm definitely buying one for next season though. I appreciate the offer though. 



Harleychvy;1014103 said:


> I live about a minute from there. I plow one on Deer wander also.


Sweet, I know who to call if the old mans snow blower blows up again. It's really not that far from here to there, and I don't mind doing it...but when it's snowing and I have my own stuff to deal with, I would rather pay someone to do it then go myself.



06Sierra;1014209 said:


> I'm going to have to wash mine. The last mile or so into work today is dirt road. It was a nice brown color when I got here!


By this time tomorrow I will have grass and weeds wedged between the trip edge and moleboard. I'm not looking forward to this at all.

CMP upped there outage total. I'm glad I'm not one of them for once.


----------



## 2COR517

RepoMan207;1014220 said:


> By this time tomorrow I will have grass and weeds wedged between the trip edge and moleboard. I'm not looking forward to this at all.
> 
> CMP upped there outage total. I'm glad I'm not one of them for once.


At this point I don't care how tough the plowing is, I'll take anything.

We lost power at about 10:30 last night, back on at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## andcon83

I wish I didn't have to plow today. I was alsmost stuck in the mud on someone's lawn. Nothing like mud under 4-6 inches of wet heavy snow. What a mess.


----------



## 2COR517

I'm not going anywhere near grass if we plow.


----------



## andcon83

I only have 3 paved drives, so I don't have much choice. I hope we don't get anymore tonight.


----------



## FisherVMan

I just came in from plowing about 4" of the heavyest snow there could be. Just nick the blade into the ground and your into the bulldozer mode what a ferkin mess................... was doing a camp road real slow with the slack outta the chain and the plow started to rise up slowly so I just kept going and it came right on up and stop and raised it to the top of the chain and backed up and I had rolled a rock about 15" square right up outta the ground in the center of the drive . It came up like I was pushing on it with my 350 JD .................... oh boy...... It has snowed hard here all afternoon and is really getting with it now with about 20kt winds from the East if it kept this up all nite we would have a foot plus ??? But I have no idea how long it will last so I will wait till they throw the speer tonite and see what words of wisdom they can bestow upon me later??? I am watching for the grand performance in the morning when the competition starts plowing these lawns all up:redbounce into a brown heap as they dont run shoes at all and actually think its quite a joke to tear the he*l otta folks lawns so may pick up a few more accounts after they rip the sh*t otta them in the morning!:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Thats it. I'm going to start drinking until it starts snowing.


----------



## plowguy43

Holy h*ll uit better start snowin\ soon!


----------



## RepoMan207

These guys have absolutely no damn clue! &*%E#$&(%&$#ass)&%holes)@#&%$******&&*%*******#$

2" of crap now....if that. 

Bob, you can get completely inebriated now....the sky isn't going to **** out it's next load until tomorrow. lmao


----------



## 2COR517

Well over an inch now. Dropped down to 33 degrees. The pocket we're in now doesn't show any signs of going away soon either. 

Got the plow on. Getting up early and see what happened.


----------



## RepoMan207

2COR517;1014642 said:


> Well over an inch now. Dropped down to 33 degrees. The pocket we're in now doesn't show any signs of going away soon either.
> 
> Got the plow on. Getting up early and see what happened.


Good luck Bud. Not much happening here. snow / rain mix, of coarse it's melting before it even hits the ground. The thermometer is reading just over 35 degrees now.


----------



## MSS Mow

2COR517;1014642 said:


> Well over an inch now. Dropped down to 33 degrees. The pocket we're in now doesn't show any signs of going away soon either.
> 
> Got the plow on. Getting up early and see what happened.


It looked that way here too last night. We got a quick inch of snow, then whadaya know....back to rain. 36 degrees this morning and NO snow. I almost think its a blessing though. Can you imagine trying to plow anything that's not paved? wow! What a mess that would be!


----------



## Harleychvy

Everytime I turn the weather on they've dropped accumulations. Guess I shouldn't have put the plow on, I jynexed myself.


----------



## FisherVMan

Its 32.6 here right now and very foggie with just a hint of drizzle ........................ we wound up with about 4" by 6pm yesterday and we did get to plow. What a GD mess................. everything is mud and one driveway I have is down below the road level and as i started to plow it I realized that the 4" of snow had about 3" of water underneath it so as I was plowing you could actually see a wave of snow moving ahead and to the sides . As you stacked it at the end of the runs you could see the water squirting out of the "bowties" and it left perfect impressions of the plow everywhere . I heard something about another storm on Accuweather coming out of Florida that is going to tag team up with New Brunswick on Monday and could give NE Maine a decent jolt of snow ????? Not sure on that either.
They once again compleatly BLEW this forcast for us as it didnt snow WHEN they claimed it would and again last nite it was wrong . So will have to wait and see how well they do for the weekend???


----------



## 2COR517

Crap. It's all crap. About 2 inches on the deck/lawn/cars. We're at 550 feet. Town roads were plowed. Went down into the village, lawns are white. Tar and gravel just wet. Even the places on the north side that get no sun only had a trace of slush. Raining here now.

We'll see what Monday brings, but it's going to be warm and some sun tomorrow again.


----------



## Harleychvy

2COR517;1014775 said:


> Crap. It's all crap. About 2 inches on the deck/lawn/cars. We're at 550 feet. Town roads were plowed. Went down into the village, lawns are white. Tar and gravel just wet. Even the places on the north side that get no sun only had a trace of slush. Raining here now.
> 
> We'll see what Monday brings, but it's going to be warm and some sun tomorrow again.


About 1 inch here, looks like thats all we'll get on this one. Town plow just came thru, could hear him a mile away bouncing off all the frost heaves, gotta be a fun ride.

Yeah, Monday might turn into a plowable, but not gonna get my hopes up, getting sick of having my heart broke.:crying:


----------



## plowguy43

Got 3" here this morning. I'm going to head out soon.


----------



## Harleychvy

plowguy43;1014777 said:


> Got 3" here this morning. I'm going to head out soon.


Need help? lol


----------



## plowguy43

Your more than welcome to help me finish the rest of the beers I have later on!


----------



## Harleychvy

plowguy43;1014791 said:


> Your more than welcome to help me finish the rest of the beers I have later on!


Thats sounds much better then plowing.


----------



## plowguy43

So far 1 drive and my parking loy ($$$) had no snow. Cleared 3 drives so far-3 left.


----------



## RepoMan207

Are you runing around with a laptop???


----------



## plowguy43

Blackberry my friend


----------



## RepoMan207

oh....by the way....There is more to come you know. I was just checking out the radar, your going to get more through out the day, but more so tonight from 6-11.


----------



## plowguy43

Internet cable would be too long and costly to bring a laptop Ryan!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1014896 said:


> Blackberry my friend


ahhh yes. I just got a European smart phone called the LG Cookie. I still like the laptop though.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1014902 said:


> Internet cable would be too long and costly to bring a laptop Ryan!


Smart ass . I have built in WiFi and cell card in my Toughbook. The problem is I never get much done when I bring it with me lmao. Speaking of which, I'll leave you be so you can get home to those beers.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah my wife just texted me saying its snowing hard. Its basically raining in lewiston/auburn where most of my $$$$ is


----------



## Harleychvy

Snows hard here for a bit then the sun comes out, then starts snowing again. Thermometer say 39, so its melting pretty good also.


----------



## 2COR517

I'm up over 40. Cloud cover, but bright.


----------



## andcon83

I hope it doesn't snow again this year. What a mess. Maybe it would be ok if it dropped to -20 for a few nights. Mud, mud, mud.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah, almost got stuck at my last house. The must was real slick! It was level ground too but I barelly could move.


----------



## bacwudzme

Finally got power what a wind storm!
A barn on the Heath rd in Saco blew right the fu** over
A camper on south st in Biddeford blew over! (a 30' travel trailer)
In Scarborough on Pine Point rd Near the Canoe rental to Eastern Trail 5 poles blew in half!
I patched 5 roofs yesterday$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ yee hah
I plowed two drives this am im might post in the storm section later. ( I made a video)


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey harleychevy were practicly neighbors!
Been Working at Uncles Farmstand last 3 weeks!


----------



## Harleychvy

bacwudzme;1015201 said:


> Hey harleychevy were practicly neighbors!
> Been Working at Uncles Farmstand last 3 weeks!


Yeah, Saco is only a couple minutes from me.

Farmstands are open now?


----------



## bacwudzme

Nope Remodeled their bathroom I actually live in Buxton off 112 grew up in Saco.


----------



## stan the man

harleychvy you live in hollis what part of hollis near deer pond


----------



## Harleychvy

Stan, couple minutes from deer pond. Thats my gas station on plow nights, open 24 hours.

Backwud, which side of 112, the Saco side or the river side?


----------



## stan the man

deer pond store that is dead river now you plow that


----------



## Harleychvy

No I don't plow it, but thats where i get my gas and snacks when I plow. It's big apple I thought, or did it chnage in the last few days?


----------



## FisherVMan

Repo,
Where are they going to get 6-11" tonight???? Northern Labrador???


----------



## stan the man

you are right it is big apple 3 year going i live in limington and plow the d and j gas service i sold my house and moved to Cumberland all my mowing and plowing was in Cumberland and Yarmouth it was long ride to plowing and to mowing so i sold my house i miss it up in Hollis i had 20 acres of land now i have 3 acres . plowing this year has been down i 20 account plowing and 15 mowing account did you know the guy mowing plus from hollis he all so move to gray company name is steve's odd jobs


----------



## Harleychvy

Heard the name before, but don't know him.

I do carpentry and have worked alot in the Cumberland/ Falmouth/ Freeport area, it is a long commute.


----------



## Harleychvy

Fisher, the forcast is bouncing all over. 6 oclock new said 1-3 in our are but a chance of 6 in some spots. They have no clue, just throwing darts again.


----------



## stan the man

i have a lot on rt 88 the people with money they also they use me as handyman


----------



## Harleychvy

stan the man;1015346 said:


> i have a lot on rt 88 the people with money they also they use me as handyman


We've done 3 or 4 remodels in the last 2 years on 88


----------



## bacwudzme

Saco Side/ Joy Valley
I live around the old Morrisons store

Grew up around " Behind the Barn"


----------



## Harleychvy

Is that the store about 1-2 miles off 202?


----------



## bacwudzme

Harleychvy;1015355 said:


> Is that the store about 1-2 miles off 202?


Correct
I think Maine came down on him for selling guns and they moved down south.


----------



## Harleychvy

Much snow there tonite? It's coming down steady here now.. Gonna be a mess if I have to plow tonite. But I wouldn't mind the money,


----------



## stan the man

in cumberland we have about 2 inches not snow here


----------



## bacwudzme

Not much maybe a inch the wife just go back from the Hannafords and said its snowing at a good clip! I might hit my longer pushes tomarrow am. I plow around Salmon falls area in Hollis.


----------



## Harleychvy

Most of mine are in the Bonney Eagle area and over towards Turkey lane. I won't have to do the aparments tonite, the owner will want it just to melt. Good in a way, i won't be plowing mud, but it's my biggest paying account. If it keeps going tonite I'll end up plowing 10-15.


----------



## bacwudzme

Harleychvy;1015392 said:


> Most of mine are in the Bonney Eagle area and over towards Turkey lane. I won't have to do the aparments tonite, the owner will want it just to melt. Good in a way, i won't be plowing mud, but it's my biggest paying account. If it keeps going tonite I'll end up plowing 10-15.


I hit a couple of drives in Saco on 112 the jump on 117 hit bunch in Hollis (mostly in the Salmon Falls area) then 4A into Buxton hit a bunch in that area then off 22 I have a few more then one out by Rt 202 trailer sales.

What appts if you dont mind me asking? Appts and Turkey Ln are baffeling me!


----------



## Harleychvy

The guy owns 8 places within a mile of each other, all good size drives, enough parking at the minimum in each for 15 cars.


----------



## bacwudzme

Harleychvy;1015408 said:


> The guy owns 8 places within a mile of each other, all good size drives, enough parking at the minimum in each for 15 cars.


Gotcha. My daughter goes to preschool on Groveville rd. I thought you were talking about a bigger complex. The way its snowing now were going to get some serious snow!payup


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1015333 said:


> Repo,
> Where are they going to get 6-11" tonight???? Northern Labrador???


.....oh, I thought it was 25" by midnight! I don't know what's worse; the weather or the fact they can't predict it.


----------



## stan the man

repo you getting hard snow in windham


----------



## Harleychvy

Its heavy and steady. 5 to 6 hours of this would be about perfect.


----------



## FisherVMan

Hey I hope you guys get a good whack of it .........................Its only 31.8 degrees here but it is just piszing around with some freezing rain here at the moment ??? Boy the forcasters are really playing their cards very close to the chest lately as they must have had a lot of calls about how hopeless they really are so now all they are saying its to early to tell where a Rain/Snow line will occur ???? Well when will they know right after its over??? 
I would like to get that Tod Sin"talks' and Kevin Manix in an airplane in real bad weather and start weaving around in the clouds in some turbulence and start saying sh*t like "well its too early to tell where the airport is right now; and we are getting dangerously low on fuel. Or how about gosh I know I had the right approach plate in here last week . I guess it blew out the last time we landed ; but dont worry we can always just turn out over the Atlantic; and ditch out there tonight . I am pretty sure the Coast Guard will pick us up before Christmas............... yea right I wonder how that would go over ???? They dam sure want me to know exactly what I am doing but everything with them is just fair to partly cloudy.......................
I think I may move up to Greenland were you can count on some snow !! Or atleast up around Cambridge Bay or Ellesmere Isle?????? They aint heard about Global Warming up there as the last time I was up in N Labrador we tryed to get into a Lake about 100 miles north of Nain on the 14th day of July and it was still FROZE OVER!


----------



## plowguy43

Been snowing here all day. Really wet stuff too. Got about 4-5" on the ground total. I'm heading back out to auburn first thing tomorrow to hopefully push something before it melts, then head back here to finish up.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1015420 said:


> repo you getting hard snow in windham


It finally started accumulating at around 6 PM. It's about time, considering it's been snowing most of the day here. I have maybe 2" at this point.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just starting to lightly snow here. Their saying 1-3" for us. Not enough to plow it'll melt before noon.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone from the turner, auburn, lisbon area? Don't really want to waste the gas again.


----------



## RepoMan207

Bob, you plow all the way up in Turner & Lisbon?


----------



## FisherVMan

Well its 30.9 degrees here this morning and we have about an inch of snow on the ground that came sometimes after 3am ??? Still coming down lightly here so once again not too sure if it will ever amount to anything or not??


----------



## andcon83

Light snow here. Maybe an inch. Mostly melted off the hood of my truck.


----------



## Harleychvy

Stopped here about 9:30 last night, only have about 1- 1 1/2 inches on the ground. Didn't plow anybody. Lets wait for tonite now and see what that does.


----------



## MJM Landscaping

Just sand/salt event here.


----------



## bacwudzme

MJM Landscaping;1015771 said:


> Just sand/salt event here.


Saw You this AM in Downtown Gorham! That plow with wings is HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## MJM Landscaping

Black ford I saw you too.


----------



## MaineF250

bacwudzme;1015195 said:


> Finally got power what a wind storm!
> A barn on the Heath rd in Saco blew right the fu** over
> A camper on south st in Biddeford blew over! (a 30' travel trailer)
> In Scarborough on Pine Point rd Near the Canoe rental to Eastern Trail 5 poles blew in half!
> I patched 5 roofs yesterday$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ yee hah
> I plowed two drives this am im might post in the storm section later. ( I made a video)


I actually watched those poles fall,it was friggen crazy.We were out all night closing roads and cutting trees up. I would rather have been pushing snow but money is money. I think this "winter" is pretty much over. Gonna be 45 degrees next week into the weekend.

A lobsterman had the tie-off point on the bow of his boat rip off that morning at the co-op


----------



## bacwudzme

MaineF250;1015778 said:


> I actually watched those poles fall,it was friggen crazy.We were out all night closing roads and cutting trees up. I would rather have been pushing snow but money is money. I think this "winter" is pretty much over. Gonna be 45 degrees next week into the weekend.
> 
> A lobsterman had the tie-off point on the bow of his boat rip off that morning at the co-op


Whos boat???? Have a few friends down there with boats. That was a Wicked storm! the house I just help built on Searose weathered the storm mint!!!!


----------



## Harleychvy

Bee a member on here for awhile, just now realizing theres quite a few members very close by.:waving:


----------



## bacwudzme

Harleychvy;1015786 said:


> Bee a member on here for awhile, just now realizing theres quite a few members very close by.:waving:


:waving:Thats why you dont **** where you eat!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## MaineF250

bacwudzme;1015784 said:


> Whos boat???? Have a few friends down there with boats. That was a Wicked storm! the house I just help built on Searose weathered the storm mint!!!!


Calvin Bailey's boat I believe. You built the one on the corner of searose and east grand? Those little streets suck to plow with a big truck.


----------



## Harleychvy

bacwudzme;1015790 said:


> :waving:Thats why you dont **** where you eat!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


Yes, very true.


----------



## bacwudzme

MaineF250;1015791 said:


> Calvin Bailey's boat I believe. You built the one on the corner of searose and east grand? Those little streets suck to plow with a big truck.


Thats a Big 10-4 Frame, roof, side. Didnt do to much finish. Yeah I wathced somone in a truck struggle one time in Dec!!!

Cal, jesus out of all of them!!


----------



## Harleychvy

bacwud, you work for yourself or someone else? I'm also a carpenter, havent worked in almost 2 months.Gotta love the bidding wars out there. I lost 2 siding jobs in one day because of lowballers.


----------



## bacwudzme

Self Employed brother!

I sub for some local guys
Mostly Frame roof side decks some finish. Im set up to do most anything. I sub for some local excavation guys also. Have Contacts down In NH also. Have worked as far as mass. and up to Brunswick.
Ive done alot of work out on Long Island in Casco Bay. I like working out on the islands!


----------



## FisherVMan

Check this out WeatherBug says 1-3" possible and mixed what ever.............
Accuweather says another NEaster on the way for tonight and Downeast Maine to expect 6" by tommorrow morning????????? NOAA out of Caribou is calling for 1" tonite and 1/2" tommorrow and doesnt really even mention that there is a new storm rolling in here tonite???
WABI and old Sin"talks" isnt even reporting anything since 11pm last nite so I guess he is still down at Dunkin Dougnuts???? Wunderground just says chance of snow 70% for tonite and tomorrow???
Temp is up to 35 here now and preasure is rising ???? I think I may crack open a bottle of Crown Royal and check to see how much ice I have!


----------



## Harleychvy

bacwudzme;1015825 said:


> Self Employed brother!
> 
> I sub for some local guys
> Mostly Frame roof side decks some finish. Im set up to do most anything. I sub for some local excavation guys also. Have Contacts down In NH also. Have worked as far as mass. and up to Brunswick.
> Ive done alot of work out on Long Island in Casco Bay. I like working out on the islands!


I hate island work, did one on Frye about 15 years ago, swore i'd never do it again.


----------



## bacwudzme

FisherVMan;1015842 said:


> Check this out WeatherBug says 1-3" possible and mixed what ever.............
> Accuweather says another NEaster on the way for tonight and Downeast Maine to expect 6" by tommorrow morning????????? NOAA out of Caribou is calling for 1" tonite and 1/2" tommorrow and doesnt really even mention that there is a new storm rolling in here tonite???
> WABI and old Sin"talks" isnt even reporting anything since 11pm last nite so I guess he is still down at Dunkin Dougnuts???? Wunderground just says chance of snow 70% for tonite and tomorrow???
> Temp is up to 35 here now and preasure is rising ???? I think I may crack open a bottle of Crown Royal and check to see how much ice I have!


Its great isnt It (the weather and the Crown Royal!)

The local weather guy said 2-4 over nite for us he I think is younger than me Fn Nerd! Next time I see him at Brian Burus, Ill DDT him for all us plowsite Mainers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bacwudzme

Harleychvy;1015850 said:


> I hate island work, did one on Frye about 15 years ago, swore i'd never do it again.


Prior planning prevents piss poor Performance!! 
Aparently you have not come off the ferry at 5pm in summer with all the slinks walking aaround!!!!!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## MJM Landscaping

> bacwudzme Self Employed brother!
> 
> I sub for some local guys
> Mostly Frame roof side decks some finish. Im set up to do most anything. I sub for some local excavation guys also. Have Contacts down In NH also. Have worked as far as mass. and up to Brunswick.
> Ive done alot of work out on Long Island in Casco Bay. I like working out on the islands!


Might have some framing work this spring for ya.


----------



## bacwudzme

Let me know!


----------



## Harleychvy

Ok, gotta fill me in, what are slinks?


----------



## bacwudzme

Harleychvy;1015876 said:


> Ok, gotta fill me in, what are slinks?


Go down to the Off Topic and look at the calender girls thred!

Short skirts tightly clad tops Nice looking hair smiles!:yow!:

And way too Hot for ole Captain Petey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harleychvy

Kinda thought thats what you meant.  A few years back did some work intown, seemed like everyday lunch took extra long. :redbounce Was some great scenory.


----------



## Spudman

Just got back from plowing out the family camp north of Greenville. About three inches of light, fluffy powder that fell last night on top of 6-8 inches of heavy wet snow from earlier in the week. Needless to say, the heavy stuff made for some tough going in spots. Luckily the ground was still relatively frozen underneath; the cutting edge didn't "bulldoze" in at all. Sun was out too.


----------



## Snow-Con

FisherVMan;1015842 said:


> Check this out WeatherBug says 1-3" possible and mixed what ever.............
> Accuweather says another NEaster on the way for tonight and Downeast Maine to expect 6" by tommorrow morning????????? NOAA out of Caribou is calling for 1" tonite and 1/2" tommorrow and doesnt really even mention that there is a new storm rolling in here tonite???
> WABI and old Sin"talks" isnt even reporting anything since 11pm last nite so I guess he is still down at Dunkin Dougnuts???? Wunderground just says chance of snow 70% for tonite and tomorrow???
> Temp is up to 35 here now and preasure is rising ???? I think I may crack open a bottle of Crown Royal and check to see how much ice I have!


What's up with accuweather the past couple of weeks? They've been way off, and they change every couple of hours--I just loaded it, they said "3.8 inches of snow on the way" and I hit refresh and it said "2.1 inches of snow on the way".

NOAA says dusting for where I am...So we're going to get nothing to 4 inches in the next 24hrs. Hard to make plans. I hate this time of year.


----------



## bacwudzme

bacwudzme;1015195 said:


> Finally got power what a wind storm!
> A barn on the Heath rd in Saco blew right the fu** over
> A camper on south st in Biddeford blew over! (a 30' travel trailer)
> In Scarborough on Pine Point rd Near the Canoe rental to Eastern Trail 5 poles blew in half!
> I patched 5 roofs yesterday$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ yee hah
> I plowed two drives this am im might post in the storm section later. ( I made a video)


Here are the pics of the barn on the Heath rd in Saco.

Im not going to BS the barn was hurting The roof was alright just old! I still cant believe that 67mph winds will flip a couple hundred year old barn right the fu** over!


----------



## Harleychvy

I havent seen it, but I guess the wind picked up a old fire house in Portland and screwed it up pretty good.


----------



## plowguy43

Am I the only one who went out today? I was able to hit every drive/parking lot this morning. Got out at 8am and was able to beat the sun!


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1016344 said:


> Am I the only one who went out today? I was able to hit every drive/parking lot this morning. Got out at 8am and was able to beat the sun!


Hey Bob can I borrow some money?


----------



## Harleychvy

Under a storm warning now, the National Weather Service is saying 6-8.


----------



## RepoMan207

Harleychvy;1016353 said:


> Under a storm warning now, the National Weather Service is saying 6-8.


Hahahaha, I'll believe that when I see it. Just wait a few hours and it will be down to a dusting to 2" .

Did I mention how much this sucks?


----------



## bacwudzme

Any thoughts???

ch 6 and 8 are compleatly different on the totals???/

WTF!


----------



## plowguy43

Bacwudz- I'll let you borrow money if I can borrow the truck! Just heard on the radio 3-6" for inland, 2-4 for york/cumberland countys.


----------



## Harleychvy

From what I hear we'll be plowing. Theres going to be less rain at the end the was thought. Gonna be a mess plowing but I can use the money.

Got my feet on the plow adjusted so the cutting edge is off the ground about a inch, hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## 2COR517

bacwudzme;1016423 said:


> Any thoughts???
> 
> ch 6 and 8 are compleatly different on the totals???/
> 
> WTF!


And you are surprised by that?:laughing:


----------



## Harleychvy

I'd like to know which radar is true, Accuweather shows it sitting almost on top of us and the weather channel shows nothing at all even close by.


----------



## plowguy43

Any idea when its supposed to stop? Temps after? My kid has a movie on now so I can't watch the weather, like it matters...


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1016480 said:


> Any idea when its supposed to stop? Temps after? My kid has a movie on now so I can't watch the weather, like it matters...


Mid AM with heavy winds again! Calling for power outages again!!

Ch 6 said fos coast 3-6 and less inland
Ch8 said 2-4 coast 4-8? inland?

So im going to take 4" cause its the common number multiply by 2 divide by 3 subtract by .5 for wind and add 1" cause its starting while im slleping thats what 3"

3.16666666 inches is bacwudzme prediction!


----------



## Harleychvy

bacwudzme;1016491 said:


> Mid AM with heavy winds again! Calling for power outages again!!
> 
> Ch 6 said fos coast 3-6 and less inland
> Ch8 said 2-4 coast 4-8? inland?
> 
> So im going to take 4" cause its the common number multiply by 2 divide by 3 subtract by .5 for wind and add 1" cause its starting while im slleping thats what 3"
> 
> 3.16666666 inches is bacwudzme prediction!


You need channel 13 also to get a accurate number.:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Hahahaha that's perfect, I only need 3" to plow!


----------



## 06Sierra

I plowed about 5" yesterday morning. They are calling for 3-6 here tonight, it's snowing now. Who knows though! Could wake up to an inch or a foot.


----------



## RepoMan207

There is nothing like waking up early to discover there is next to nothing on the damn ground after they predict x amount of snow. Nothing like a little hostility to get the day going. It will be imparitive to get out there tomorrow at just the right time....once it changes over to rain, we're looking at a pretty good mess.


----------



## Harleychvy

Snowing here now. Headed to bed abd setting the alarm for early. Everyone have fun and be safe tonite.


----------



## 2COR517

Just under 33 degrees, coming down steady. Put the plow on. Plenty of weather out there as long as it stays cold enough.


----------



## Maine_Train

Just looked outside, and I think it's still (mostly) rain here. An even 34°, according to my Radio Shack wireless whatchamacallit.

AccuWeather claims 3.9" on the way. How they can come up with tenths of an inch when they can't even consistently predict whether it will or won't snow . . . 
Wunderground says 4 to 7 inches tonight, and 4 to 8 inches Monday.

La Wife gets up at 0400 when she's on day shift, so I'll take a look outside then and see if I need to take a swipe at the driveway before she leaves at 0500.

At least our place didn't get too much damage from last week's wind. We were on the generator for a little over 12 hours. Other than a few branches here and there, the one tree that came down in the yard missed the house by 20 feet or so.


----------



## TGM

i dunno what the believe. the last couple days have been so odd... snow, rain, 40* weather, sunshine. sooo um..


----------



## bacwudzme

Wow they nailed that one again!!!!!!
Wind and rain here!
Not even a trace of snow!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well our local stations obviously cant hit there A*s's with both hands ............... Loosers...................
Old Accuweather turned out to be the best last nite as we did get about 4-5" of fairly wet snow by 3 this morning so thinking it might keep right on coming I was up anyway so went out and plowed for 2 hours and got it mostly cleaned up . It blowing like a bit*h here now about steady 20 NE with gusts considerably more and must have dryed out the top layer as right now there is blowing snow going everywhere? Its exactly 30 degrees here and just saw the wind go to 33KTS.............. welcome to Maine the first of March. Ground here is compleatly unfrozen now so if you get a wheel about a half of the track off the pavement the front end is diving in ................. gravel driveways are worse than they ever would be in early fall and not doing the cutting edge in favors no matter if you have shoes or try to keep all the slack out the minute the center touches you are bulldozin.................. oh boy. Going to go make a Southern Pecan coffee and dump in about 1/3 Baileys ............. should make it all seem smoother if nothing else???? Tea he he. Everyone else get to plow this morning???


----------



## Harleychvy

I'd like to thank the weathermen for the nice peacefull sleep I had last night, if you consider peacefull waking up every 1 1/2 hours looking out the window and resetting your alarm. 

I think it's time for the weathermen to go back to school. Maybe we could all take turns doing the weather every morning,


----------



## Maine_Train

FisherVMan;1016863 said:


> Everyone else get to plow this morning???


Nope.
The dog decided she needed to go out at 0100, so I scraped the slushy slop off the deck and steps then. There might have been an inch accumulated, at most.

Took a look at the deck around 0430, after getting the coffee started. It looked like a little more had fallen since 1:00, but there were just a few patches of white over where I had "shoveled" (more like squeegeed) and sanded before.


----------



## Maine_Train

Harleychvy;1016868 said:


> Maybe we could all take turns doing the weather every morning,


Here's my contribution to that:
"Weather forecast for tonight: *dark*. Continued dark overnight, with widely scattered light by morning." 
{/close George Carlin mode}


----------



## 2COR517

Harleychvy;1016868 said:


> Maybe we could all take turns doing the weather every morning,


Today's conditions may vary between bright sunshine and severe blizzard conditions. Precip may fall as rain, snow, sleet, hail. Precipitation should be less than 100 inches. Foggy and misty conditions are possible. Temps should be between -40 and 120. Winds are not expected to exceed 100 knots. These conditions can be expected through the month of March. April may be similar.

Had more than 4 inches at the house. Plowed one road across the street. Almost nothing by the time I got down to the lake. No more than an inch of slush at my accounts in town. I need to look up elevations.


----------



## Harleychvy

2COR517;1016878 said:


> Today's conditions may vary between bright sunshine and severe blizzard conditions. Precip may fall as rain, snow, sleet, hail. Precipitation should be less than 100 inches. Foggy and misty conditions are possible. Temps should be between -40 and 120. Winds are not expected to exceed 100 knots. These conditions can be expected through the month of March. April may be similar.
> 
> That seems much more accurate then any of the forecasters. You're hired.


----------



## FisherVMan

Still snowing here but doesnt seam to be addin up very fast as it is getting blow away as soon as it hits the ground! See one gust here over 40 about 15 mins ago! Steady 25 all the time now . Looks sorta Alaskany out the NE windows right now. I think these forcasters are having so much trouble trying to predict this weather they dont know what to say anymore . But old Todd said this morning it did EXACTLY what he said it would , it snowed in some places and rained in others and some got nothing at all!!! I bet you could set your watch by him coming thru the doors of the Dunkin DogNuts every morning???? Hope everyone is plowing today making lots of $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 2COR517

The Channel Five guys seem to be the most accurate.


----------



## Luther

2COR517;1016878 said:


> Today's conditions may vary between bright sunshine and severe blizzard conditions. Precip may fall as rain, snow, sleet, hail. Precipitation should be less than 100 inches. Foggy and misty conditions are possible. Temps should be between -40 and 120. Winds are not expected to exceed 100 knots. These conditions can be expected through the month of March. April may be similar.


You failed to mention gradual darkness overtaking all areas throughout the evening, with plodding sunlight by morning.

Hope this helps.....:waving:


----------



## plowguy43

Yea I got nothing as well. Today's forecast- partly cloudy with a 50% chance of snow or rain.


----------



## stan the man

i got up at 3.00 went back to bed i wish i had weather man job


----------



## TGM

the picture isn't the same one i posted last night. damn weathermen:realmad:


----------



## RepoMan207

This just isn't right. Not a damn trace of snow here. Nothing but rain. ********(&(%&Q#^Q&^@$)$!_$&!$&!_$!


----------



## FisherVMan

12:27pm they dont have a fuc*en clue we have never had a break in the snow since it started back up around 7:30 or so. It is now 31.5 degrees here and wind is screaming and it is snowing as hard as it can coming right sideways from the N/NE and really dam near whiteout conditions for the last hour or so . I just looked at this on Radar and it is just a small cell about 80 miles across and we are almost in the center. Looks like it runs over East to almost Fredricton in NB, and out west to about Springfield/Lee .North to Orient and South to about Route 9. So looks like we will need to plow this again this evening; as its starting to add up now; but is still being blown everywhere; so its very hard to tell whats actually droped ????? We may wind up with a decent total outta all this???? We will see I guess??


----------



## GMCHD plower

FisherVMan;1017169 said:


> 12:27pm they dont have a fuc*en clue we have never had a break in the snow since it started back up around 7:30 or so. It is now 31.5 degrees here and wind is screaming and it is snowing as hard as it can coming right sideways from the N/NE and really dam near whiteout conditions for the last hour or so . I just looked at this on Radar and it is just a small cell about 80 miles across and we are almost in the center. Looks like it runs over East to almost Fredricton in NB, and out west to about Springfield/Lee .North to Orient and South to about Route 9. So looks like we will need to plow this again this evening; as its starting to add up now; but is still being blown everywhere; so its very hard to tell whats actually droped ????? We may wind up with a decent total outta all this???? We will see I guess??


Ahhh be quiet... haha just kidding man. I havent plowing in 1,2,3,4,..... 1month


----------



## FisherVMan

Must have gotten about 7-8" all told but then it started to rain about 4:30 and kept that up for a couple hours and looks like this morning all settled it was only 5"................... didnt get the second plowing but hey the way this winter has been I guess we were lucky to see anything???


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1017978 said:


> Must have gotten about 7-8" all told but then it started to rain about 4:30 and kept that up for a couple hours and looks like this morning all settled it was only 5"................... didnt get the second plowing but hey the way this winter has been I guess we were lucky to see anything???


I got nothing but rain down here. With the exception of the well packed snow banks, the snow has been completely washed away at this point. I already got a head start on my spring clean up. I built a new work bench using mortise and tenon joints, cleaned out the basement and am now getting ready to either build or buy a Router cabinet. If the weather man is right , I'm looking at temps in the 40's for the next 10 days.....I may run up to camp and get started on the deck at this point.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah its been warm at my house and portland. Sad to see so much grass-and its turning GREEN! Daylight savings is in a few weeks too!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Im happy to see grass just bought a new Walker and have tree work/removal for atleast the next week maybe two if the phone keeps ringing like it has. I like snow but when its gone Im like most and think warmer weather and landscaping and excavation.


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey, I'm thinking of dropping the boat in the water this weekend....any of you local guys want to go for a ride . 

I drove into camp again today to get some old pictures for my grandmother's funeral this week. If I didn't know any better it looks like late April up there.


----------



## 06Sierra

Sorry to hear that about your grandmother Repo.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1018689 said:


> Sorry to hear that about your grandmother Repo.


Thanks man. She's in a better place now though. Parkinson's took a toll on her at the end there.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Ryan- sorry for the loss man. I'm with you on dropping the anchor on the lake. I'm going to pull my boat out of the garage this weekend and get her cleaned up.


----------



## FisherVMan

Wow seams crazy to hear people talking about boats out ............... it will be a long time before we see boats around here as I measured 21" of ice here yesterday down from 29" about a month ago. 
Just 27 degrees here this morning and spoke with some friends that are at camp across Baskahegan Lake on the radio to see how they are doing and they told me they tryed the perch yesterday and they found 30" out in front of the camp . Baskahegan is a shallow lake and froze up early [Nov 28th] and it will be quite some time before anyone is launching a boat in there!!!!! It is going to be early this year but with about 18" of snow in the fields here it sure doesnt seam like its almost time to get the varnish out to do the gunwhales of the canoe???? Are you guys sure we aint rushin the season???? We have had some monster wet snows in March ??? I dont think I will polish the plow up yet???

Sorry to hear about your Gram, I still remember mine frying out dougnuts for us kids standing there drooling as she would hook them outta the deep fat with an old hooked piece of polished Hornbeam................ you had to wait after she shook them in a bag of sugar a few seconds or they would burn your mouth!! Cant seam to remember anything tasting better than a couple of those old fashioned cake style dougnuts and a big glass of cold milk??????


----------



## plowguy43

Well there's definitely some open water around here, but yeah it'll be a little bit before boats are out there. But I don't see any ice shacks out anymore.


----------



## stan the man

repo207 sorry about your grandmother my mom she is 72 has the same thing . thank you the part numbers on the lights and the company name


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1018770 said:


> Yeah Ryan- sorry for the loss man. I'm with you on dropping the anchor on the lake. I'm going to pull my boat out of the garage this weekend and get her cleaned up.





FisherVMan;1018776 said:


> Wow seams crazy to hear people talking about boats out ............... it will be a long time before we see boats around here as I measured 21" of ice here yesterday down from 29" about a month ago.
> Just 27 degrees here this morning and spoke with some friends that are at camp across Baskahegan Lake on the radio to see how they are doing and they told me they tryed the perch yesterday and they found 30" out in front of the camp . Baskahegan is a shallow lake and froze up early [Nov 28th] and it will be quite some time before anyone is launching a boat in there!!!!! It is going to be early this year but with about 18" of snow in the fields here it sure doesnt seam like its almost time to get the varnish out to do the gunwhales of the canoe???? Are you guys sure we aint rushin the season???? We have had some monster wet snows in March ??? I dont think I will polish the plow up yet???
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Gram, I still remember mine frying out dougnuts for us kids standing there drooling as she would hook them outta the deep fat with an old hooked piece of polished Hornbeam................ you had to wait after she shook them in a bag of sugar a few seconds or they would burn your mouth!! Cant seam to remember anything tasting better than a couple of those old fashioned cake style dougnuts and a big glass of cold milk??????





plowguy43;1018780 said:


> Well there's definitely some open water around here, but yeah it'll be a little bit before boats are out there. But I don't see any ice shacks out anymore.





stan the man;1018784 said:


> repo207 sorry about your grandmother my mom she is 72 has the same thing . thank you the part numbers on the lights and the company name


Thanks guys. I really appreciate the words. Although I'm relived she isn't living the way she was, I'm still having a hard time with it. Portland Press did a featured article on her yesterday in the obits section, which was pretty cool.

Sebago is just about all opened up at this point. Jordan's bay and the south end still have a little ice, but with the 40 degree weather we've been having it won't be much longer. I'm not so sure I'll go out anytime too soon, but man, between the crappy season and being anxious to get back out there.... For those guys with moorings, I tried out a new mooring over the winter..."The Sully Stick" , it's' over 6.6' tall and is supposed to bob in the water preventing ice from securing it throughout the winter. Awesome investment. If your mooring is shallow enough, you can even leave the chain up. Mine is 50' deep, so I had to drop it and use a marine grade rope to secure it.

For now, I'll get a moving with some camp projects, that is unless we get another round of winter's furry. Either way I'm chalking this season up as a just about over. we'll see what happens.

Fisher V...Them dougnuts sound mighty good, I drooled all over my keyboard damn it.









*These were taken just this past weekend.*



















*These were about a month ago.*


----------



## Mick76

Yup the fat lady's singing!

Sorry for the loss of your Gram Ryan, it stinks but I'm sure shes in a better place


----------



## stan the man

looking at that is tell me that fishing and mowing season is coming up thank god


----------



## plowguy43

Boat, beer, fish...sounds good right now.

That first pic almost looks like summer!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1018849 said:


> Yup the fat lady's singing!
> 
> Sorry for the loss of your Gram Ryan, it stinks but I'm sure shes in a better place





stan the man;1018850 said:


> looking at that is tell me that fishing and mowing season is coming up thank god





plowguy43;1018852 said:


> Boat, beer, fish...sounds good right now.
> 
> That first pic almost looks like summer!


Thanks Mick.

Bob, you got the right idea man. I can't wait to go up through the locks again.

I need to catch a good size Bass this year.....who am I kidding, anything will do, I didn't catch a damn thing last year other then a pair of sunglasses ( I have no idea how that happen, so don't ask lol)


----------



## plowguy43

Hahaha you think that's bad! My buddy and I threw out a few lines last summer while my wife and son were with us. He caught a decent sizEd bass and I ended up with a minnow in comparison, till this day my son still says "uncle charlie caught the BIG fish, and Daddy catches the Little Fish!!!" He's only 3 so I have plenty more years of hearing this. I told him daddy is going to catch a whale this year!


----------



## RepoMan207

lmao, aren't kids great. We'll have to hook up this summer out there.


----------



## 06Sierra

I used to go to Baskahegan Lake all the time! We go to the St John river in Perth, NB and North Lake across from East Grand a lot too. The last time I went to Baskahegan was right after I got my moose a couple years ago. Once Dad and I got the moose to the butcher's he brought his boat down to my place and we headed out. Caught some nice bass that day.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan- sounds good, we'll definitely have to raft up!

I think I just past you on 302, were you at Pats Pizza?


----------



## 2COR517

plowguy43;1019227 said:


> Ryan- sounds good, we'll definitely have to raft up!
> 
> I think I just past you on 302, were you at Pats Pizza?


Now why did you have to bring up Pat's Pizza? I've been jonesing for Pat's for months now.


----------



## plowguy43

Well come on down for a slice. Its worth the 3 hour drive!


----------



## TGM

pat's is gross. papa gino's is where it's at... though there's none left in maine


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1019227 said:


> Ryan- sounds good, we'll definitely have to raft up!
> 
> I think I just past you on 302, were you at Pats Pizza?


No, not me. I left for the wake right after my last post.


----------



## RepoMan207

The only thing I don't like about Pat's is the crust. It isn't crispy enough. It always seems soggy to me. I used to love there pizza back in the day.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan- I hear ya there, I also used to like Domino's when I was in College-then I tried it recently (and sober) and hated it.
I like papa gino's as well, I grab a couple slices when I visit mass.


----------



## stan the man

i saw on the news that domino's has change the way they do and make the pizza
i dont like domino's pizza


----------



## plowguy43

I saw that too, I kinda want to try it out.


----------



## stan the man

me two i will try domino's i love pizza Cumberland house has the top pizza and pizza hut has good pizza to.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1019988 said:


> Ryan- I hear ya there, I also used to like Domino's when I was in College-then I tried it recently (and sober) and hated it.
> I like papa gino's as well, I grab a couple slices when I visit mass.


Domino's is more like cardboard, now more so then ever. I liked the garlic dressing sauce they implemented, but that's about it.

Isn't there a Papa Gino's in Auburn??

When I used to work the boat show circuit, we would go to Manhattan and the Bronx to pickup from suppliers....we would double park every couple of blocks and get a slice of NY's finest Pizza. As soon as it was gone, one of us would jump out and crab another couple slices and continue on to yet another pizzeria. I miss those days. That was some great pizza. We could fill up in NYC and not have to eat again until we hit the other side of NC, if not Georgia. Then it was time for a Waffle House! We need one of those up this way.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh god waffle house! Those are the best. That and a Sonic would be awesome in my opinion.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1020349 said:


> Oh god waffle house! Those are the best. That and a Sonic would be awesome in my opinion.


Abso****inlutlely!


----------



## TGM

in the portland area Richetta's (sp?) and Portland Pie Copmany (get the harbor master!) are the best in my opinion. i used to go to pats in scarborough and i just don't like the sauce or crust. i like thin pizza, but it's like eating cardboard with cheap tomato water.


----------



## plowguy43

Now I'm thinking about Sonic Roller Girls.....I miss Virginia and Myrtle Beach....


----------



## andcon83

47* here today, I fear the end is near.


----------



## bacwudzme

andcon83;1022717 said:


> 47* here today, I fear the end is near.


55 degrees here................................I think you hit the nail on the head!!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Started spring clean-ups today .


----------



## MSS Mow

andcon83;1022717 said:


> 47* here today, I fear the end is near.


47 here too. I haven't plowed a driveway since February 4th!! :crying::realmad:

We've just had a couple of "dustings", barely enough to scrape my commercial stuff.


----------



## 2COR517

We've been over 50 the past two days. It would take a decent cold snap and a heck of a storm to plow resis at this point. But it's happened before.


----------



## stan the man

i started spring clean ups Friday and Saturday and Sunday making money what deal


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we went over to the lodge yesterday and there is still around two feet of snow in the woods in most places but out in the open on South facing slopes it is getting really thin .................. we are loosing ice now at a rapid rate . Even though it was only 28 degrees here Sat nite yesterday it got up to 45 yesterday afternoon; and when we cut some holes to try the fishing; because there is no snow to speak of left out on the lake; the sun is eatting away at it everyday; as two weeks ago there was 28" of ice; And yesterday there was exactly 17"; and the first two inches ontop is mealy??? Perfect conditions to cut some wood; so we grabed a couple of loads of Rock Maple; and the old sap was just pouring outta every stick, as I cut it off !!! Just make a cup with the palm of your hand and in 5secs you had a nice sip of the best maple sap you could imagine; and it still tastes the same, as when I was five years old!! Absolutely perfect day and you certainly needed sunglasses to stay on the snow all day.
I am sure my English Setter ran somewhere between 3-400 miles all over the lake a peed on every bush any coyote has ever tryed in the past! With the current weather reports I am not sure weather we will get to try the plows again or NOT?????


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I've actually taken all of the plow stuff off my truck- push plates off, wiring is all off as well, and the plow was put in its summer storage spot. I'm hopefully trading my Dakota in this weekend and coming home with a truck ready for a plow so as long as we don't get a storm this week, I'll be all set!

It felt awesome to be working outside without a jacket on this weekend.


----------



## MaineF250

I would say we're all done in so. maine. I took the sleds to jackman and went riding this weekend and the trails were rough and the snow was melting fast even though they had three feet fall two weeks ago. It was nice riding 20 miles out of town but by the time we got back into town saturday night it was all turning to mud. It was nice to see some snow though


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1023157 said:


> Yeah I've actually taken all of the plow stuff off my truck- push plates off, wiring is all off as well, and the plow was put in its summer storage spot. I'm hopefully trading my Dakota in this weekend and coming home with a truck ready for a plow so as long as we don't get a storm this week, I'll be all set!
> 
> It felt awesome to be working outside without a jacket on this weekend.


Bob, is your plow an LD or RD model? Is the spread between the 2 forks 22 1/2"?


----------



## 06Sierra

I just saw this on WLBZ.



GRAY, Maine (AP) -- The National Weather Service in Maine says last month has gone into the books as one of the warmest, least-snowy Februarys on record.

Bangor had only 2.7 inches of snow for the month -- a record for the least snowy February.

Caribou had 9.8 inches, which was the ninth-lowest total on record. And in Portland, the 3.2 inches of snow was the seventh-lowest snowfall total since records began in 1871.

The average temperature for the month in Bangor was the third-highest on record, at 7.5 degrees above normal. Caribou was nearly 11 degrees above normal -- the second-warmest February on record.

Portland had the fourth-warmest February on record, coming in at 6 degrees above normal.



(Copyright 2010 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## bacwudzme

We must have broke another record high today again. At high noon was working in a tee shirt!!!!! for a little while till a cloud blocks the sun than I relized it wasnt spring quite yet!!! I love this weather I have to admit!


----------



## FisherVMan

Opened up a camp road for a guy today, snow was very granular almost like tiny marbles about 1/4" in diameter some places there was 2ft and other places 6 inches.. Tryed to stay in high range, but just too hard on tranny it was up to 190 degrees and climbing after about 20 minutes of pushing so droped down into low range and was actually in second gear most of the time and it droped back down to 170 or so. Hard to push some of it and very heavy when trying to stack it in the scoop postion. V ed in thru it first and then windrowed it left and right and it looked like a boulivard when we left . He was very happy as he wants it to thaw out sooner so it will dry out faster ! We lost some snow again today here in the fields are starting to show barespots now !
Lake down in Princeton is getting black already acccording to a friend that was down there today??
I guess this is going down as the mildest winter around here for a good many years..............


----------



## FisherVMan

Interesting stuff 06 Sierra ! Thanks for posting those stats; as that is just about the way it felt all thru Feburary and I doubt we will have another one like that for a long long time.
Least we all should not forget last season; when pictures like this were common all over Northern Maine! 









This picture below discribes exactly how I feel; after spending nearly 6 grand; for a new XV rigged up to plow all the snow, we were going to get this winter of 09/10!! Enjoy..........


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1023236 said:


> Bob, is your plow an LD or RD model? Is the spread between the 2 forks 22 1/2"?


Regular Duty baby. Go big or go home!

It was 58* in Portsmouth NH yesterday- Almost 60*in the second week of March!


----------



## RepoMan207

You might want to check your headgear. The old MM1's (LD & the RD) had the smaller headgear for those smaller trucks. if it's 22 1/2 then your going to run into problems mounting it to your new ride (the push plates will be wider then the headgear receivers.). Just thought I should mention that so your not caught off guard at the last minute....who am I kidding, we probably won't even see any snow for another 8 months. But seriously, 22 1/2" is the smaller of the two, 25 1/8" is the bigger HD, which is what you'll hopefully have. :waving:


----------



## TGM

i'm going to start clean ups in a week or two in the seacoast. i didn't plow this year so i'm looking forward to the $


----------



## plowguy43

Oh Whoops- Yeah Mine is a heavy Duty then (didn't realize there was one). Yes it's the 28" width. My plow (and harness) came from an older Chevy 1500.


----------



## 06Sierra

I hear you there FisherV! Last winter I was driving from Ft Fairfield to Baileyville every week on my days off. I think it snowed just about every week when I was traveling. There was much more snow down that way than up here. But the two winters before that there was hardly any snow down there and they got hammered up here. One of those winers everytime I came up north to visit family, as soon as I took the right in Danforth to continuee north was death valley for deer! It seemed like every trip for a while I would see at least three dead in the road.


----------



## 2COR517

You're measuring the wrong thing. Are the push plates still on the truck? How far apart are they? Should be 22 1/8" or 25 1/8"


----------



## plowguy43

I have no clue, I'm at my office. Let me put it this way, I can put an 8' MM1 or 2 on my truck and have put my father in laws MM2 7'6" plow from his Ram 1500 on my truck before as well. Its the same headgear as any MM system besides the smaller 6'9" plows which are too narrow for my truck.


----------



## bacwudzme

This picture below discribes exactly how I feel; after spending nearly 6 grand; for a new XV rigged up to plow all the snow, we were going to get this winter of 09/10!! Enjoy..........







[/QUOTE]

Jeez this winter is going to leave that bad of a mark?????/

OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1024324 said:


> This picture below discribes exactly how I feel; after spending nearly 6 grand; for a new XV rigged up to plow all the snow, we were going to get this winter of 09/10!! Enjoy..........


Jeez this winter is going to leave that bad of a mark?????/

OUCH!!!!!![/QUOTE]

If that were me; I would hope a by stander would run over and shot me in the head after I landed.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I don't see you ever recovering from that one.......ever


----------



## andcon83

plowguy43;1024367 said:


> Yeah I don't see you ever recovering from that one.......ever


No matter if it hit the bullseye on just a bit lower.


----------



## plowguy43

Well judging by his outfit he may in fact be enjoying that- just tossing it out there


----------



## FisherVMan

Oh dont worry I can fix anything but a broken heart!!!!!
See some of our work below ???

























Pretty darn good eh???


----------



## plowguy43

Is that last one a picture from the remodel you did at my house?


----------



## 2COR517

I used to specialize in work like that. But nobody is willing to pay anymore!


----------



## RepoMan207

lmao, now that's some damn fine workmanship!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I am darn proud of it but it is getting harder and harder to get people to pay upfront ??? Especially if they ask for referances and go and look at some of our work ??? Then when I ask when they want us to start they always start laughing???[Not going to give out referances anymore!'
Ok seriously we actually we take old rusty iron like these ..................
















And we transform them into something quite different?? See next post!


----------



## FisherVMan

We start to return them back to factory finishes.............


----------



## FisherVMan

Here is the same gun a few months later using the same method of case coloring they used at the factory before the turn of the century!

















There you go.......................


----------



## RepoMan207

> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Anyone watching WGME's 11 O'Clock news?
> 
> Some ****** politician actually proposed that we split the state in two. Northern Massachusetts?!!? What a joke.
> 
> Charlie Lorpresti is tracking a storm as well! :laughing: Nobody told me that the eleven O'Clock news was part of the late night comedy shows now.


Everybody dig out your plows and shovels for this weekend.....

We're going to be able to wash them off with some rain again this weekend lol.


----------



## MSS Mow

I'm gettting some sick and tired of everyone saying how much they love this weather we're having and so thankful for no snow. I kindly remind them that they are taking pleasure in other people's pain. If someone get's to be a real smart *ss with me, I just remind them that I don't sit at home wishing for them to not have work all winter. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## FisherVMan

I hear ya MSS . I am amazed how much joy it brings other people to joke and prod me about buying a new plow the leanest winter in years. They seam to thrive on it??? We were sitting here the other day and a half as*ed friend was here; [thats the kind that does you a 10 cent favor; and expects a $100 dollar one in return] and he says "Well I bet you are sure wishing you hadnt spent all that money on that fu**en plow now arent ya?"" Ha ha ha................. before I could say anything my uncle says to him in a dry Maine way.................."Well I dont think he bought it;" just to plow this winter"?" It got sorta real quiet there for a while and he just looked out the window; sorta like a wh*re in church........... reminds me of a guy teasing me a few years back about getting "thin on top" But I noticed when I brought up a "medical problem he had just got over" he stormed out of the store; and never spoke for about 2 years............ So I think its safe to assume that; the ones that sling that sh*t; cant take it AT ALL??????

On a brighter note what about that darn "Crystal Bowersocks" can she do it or WHAT? SHE IS AMERICAN'S NEXT IDOL! I
I gotta go cut another load of rock maple for next huntin season!


----------



## 2COR517

I thought all the WGME news shows were all comedy? At 5am they tell you what's coming up at 5:30. At 5:30 they tell you what's coming up at 6am, on and on. Last broadcast of the morning they tell you what's coming up noon. Noon - "tonight on news 13" Get to 5 pm, repeat like the morning.

Never seen a group so vain.

Erin Ovallee has been a breath of fresh air in the morning. She and Sarah Long seem to be the most down to earth.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I dont discourage easily but at this point of March with the current weather forcasts I am starting to think that I wont be needing these anymore this year until at least next November!


----------



## Harleychvy

FisherVMan;1024387 said:


> Oh dont worry I can fix anything but a broken heart!!!!!
> See some of our work below ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn good eh???


How'd you get a pic of my bathroom. I thought my dogs guarded better while I was't home. :laughing:


----------



## Harleychvy

I feel all your pain guys. Just to make ends meet, I've been driving taxi cab the last few weeks. No snow,and no carpentry this year.

Can we blame global warming on Obama to?

Maybe it will snow in June and make up for it. 

Going to pull plow stakes today.


----------



## FisherVMan

Who would have ever thought after record snow falls last winter that we would get the 2nd least amount since they have kept records this year back to back ................... the odds would say it wouldnt happen again in any of our lifetimes.................. OUCH


----------



## 06Sierra

How are you guys making out downstate with all this rain? I hear there is roads closed all over the place???


----------



## stan the man

i have done some clean ups now rain this is not helping no snow and now the rain the lawn are wet this is not going to be a good year lost money plowing i think it was 5 storms good thing i had money put away


----------



## Harleychvy

Just pumped out 16 inches from my cellar today.


----------



## stan the man

any fish in it


----------



## Harleychvy

stan the man;1034252 said:


> any fish in it


No fish, but I have a cat thats been swimming in it. Go figure lol.


----------



## PlowMan03

Well looks like I'm headin to southern Maine this weekend. Going to Arundel tonight. If anyone see's a silver crew cab Chevy with a Nascar decal on the top of the windsheild that would be me lol


----------



## ddb maine

well its hitting the 40's at night and the lake is no longer steaming in the morning. I'd say the seasons are a changin. The leaves are starting to turn a bit slower than normal but definitely earlier.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1072935 said:


> well its hitting the 40's at night and the lake is no longer steaming in the morning. I'd say the seasons are a changin. The leaves are starting to turn a bit slower than normal but definitely earlier.


I agree I love this weather! A thin long sleeve shirt till 9 than a t-shirt till 4 I love It! Heading to Eustus later this A.M. I bet some of the leaves are already starting to make the change. 
And for all my past memories I never remember picking apples this early, picked at Giles 2 weekends ago!
And to get off the subject, seen you at Home Depo a couple weeks ago. Nice looking truck and trailer!


----------



## stan the man

yes the weather is changing


----------



## RepoMan207

It's definitely an early year for apple picking. Between the extended high temps, and little to no rain, it has been an early year. A few orchards around here even closed for the season due to a bad seed year. 

Acorns.....urghhhh, their pelting the deck early this year too. Normally that takes place in late Sept. to early October, but instead it began in late August to mid September. I was planning on staining the new deck this year...apparently that's not going to happen. 

I see all the good things about fall occurring early, then we'll get a long drawn out season before the first snow flake drops. I hate Fall....it's just down right depressing.


----------



## stan the man

repoman how was your summer and i hope this winter better then last year


----------



## ddb maine

Eh, I hate depot. It's unfortunate there's not a local owned/supplied version. My distributor saw me there one day. That was funny. Feels like it either going to be a long drawn out fall or a fast winter. It's getting damn cold at night. Could be that I havnt put the heat on yet...


----------



## 06Sierra

I am trying not to turn the heat on until I get in the new house. Doubt that will happen though, looks like it will be 3-4 weeks according to the bank.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well as promised it was allot different weather 3hrs from my home here are some pics! Saturday A.M. at 6:30 31* and frost the heater in the camper worked flawless both nights!

Have any you seen the Kibby Mtn wind turbine Project? That is awsome! Im for it! Its obviously not natral to the surronding Western maine mountains but really what is it hindering??? Its off a Old known logging road.

Got some pics of the frost In the A.M.

And gave the moose a good half mile jog at 35 mph! Enjoy the pics!

All pics wre from the Goldbrook rd that goes from Chain of Ponds to Holeb (Jackman)


----------



## bacwudzme

Ive noticed in the last month or so how many BlueJays that have been around! And I'm talking like a 30 mile spread as the crow flies. At first I noticed alot of them In Biddeford Pool but I was near a bird sanctuary Than In North Saco I noticed multiple BlueJays and now in the Gorham, Standish line I noticed a few also... I have been working outside since 02 and never remember seeing the BlueJay as much as I have been??.................. Not that I'm thinking its snow related but is this a sign?? Or has it been the dryer weather we've had??


----------



## ddb maine

Backwudzme : where's the campah at bud?


----------



## ddb maine

Ive heard Jackmans nice


----------



## RepoMan207

First Freeze Warning of the year is in effect for this evening. I hate the transition. 

Their is a wind mill project like that up in the county as well....come to think about it, I think it maybe over the border......


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Looks like you guys are ready for the winter! 

Wanted to see if any of you guys new a good place that paints larger Trucks? I bought a F650 this summer and need the cab painted. I know Maaco will do it but looking for a better paint job that will last.

If anyone has a source in Southern Maine that would be great.


----------



## ddb maine

64 degrees is far from snow.......:realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1087308 said:


> Looks like you guys are ready for the winter!
> 
> Wanted to see if any of you guys new a good place that paints larger Trucks? I bought a F650 this summer and need the cab painted. I know Maaco will do it but looking for a better paint job that will last.
> 
> If anyone has a source in Southern Maine that would be great.


I know a guy in Gardiner that would hook you up. I also use a shop in Saco that may cut you a deal too. PM me if your interested.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1087308 said:


> Looks like you guys are ready for the winter!
> 
> Wanted to see if any of you guys new a good place that paints larger Trucks? I bought a F650 this summer and need the cab painted. I know Maaco will do it but looking for a better paint job that will last.
> 
> If anyone has a source in Southern Maine that would be great.


Maaco paint jobs are not that bad. In fact, for a work truck, you can't go wrong.

GMC O'Connor in Augusta has a big boy truck body shop if you really want the best. They do alot of Tractor / Trailer stuff as well as municipal equipment. It's located all the way out back on the lower hill.


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1074465 said:


> Well as promised it was allot different weather 3hrs from my home here are some pics! Saturday A.M. at 6:30 31* and frost the heater in the camper worked flawless both nights!
> 
> Have any you seen the Kibby Mtn wind turbine Project? That is awsome! Im for it! Its obviously not natral to the surronding Western maine mountains but really what is it hindering??? Its off a Old known logging road.
> 
> Got some pics of the frost In the A.M.
> 
> And gave the moose a good half mile jog at 35 mph! Enjoy the pics!
> 
> All pics wre from the Goldbrook rd that goes from Chain of Ponds to Holeb (Jackman)


I saw them from Pleasant Ridge Plantation the other day. I had know idea ware the were.


----------



## plowguy43

Calling for flurries sunday....


----------



## Mick76

My equipment it going on the lots this coming week.......


----------



## bacwudzme

*Here you go Boys!*

Snowed all day sat and drove home on snowey roads Sun AM.
Daytime pics were on the Beudry rd in Chain of Ponds TWP
Early Am (5am) pics was on the Rt16 lower valley in Coplin Plt.
And not the way I wanted to unvail it, but the truck with the leveling kit!


----------



## mercer_me

Great pictures backwudzme. I got around an inch Sunday moring in Mercer.


----------



## ddb maine

Got to play with a Kubota kx-91-3. VERY powerful machine for a mini. I picked the machine up with itself a few times...

Flurries keep lingering 8 days out on the 10 day forecast. sander is completely redone, still don't know how the hell I'm going to get it onto the frame... and all new fluid in the plow.... bring it... and a friend to help load the sander.....

Truck is lookin good backwudz!


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey ddb
is that a 7500-8000lb machine? 

Handy little rigs arn't they!


----------



## ddb maine

indeed! especially with the thumb!


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1102945 said:


> indeed! especially with the thumb!


They are almost useles with out a thumb IMO. Unles you a ditching or digging loose gravel you realy need a thumb.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DDB if you like the 91-3 try out a U35, It is the same as the 91-3 just zero tail swing. I own one and is a great machine. I have about 400 hours on it and really happy. Even though it is not reccomended it can dig with a 36" bucket.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1102973 said:


> They are almost useles with out a thumb IMO. Unles you a ditching or digging loose gravel you realy need a thumb.


absolutely! The thumb really enhances the usability.



NEUSWEDE;1102976 said:


> DDB if you like the 91-3 try out a U35, It is the same as the 91-3 just zero tail swing. I own one and is a great machine. I have about 400 hours on it and really happy. Even though it is not reccomended it can dig with a 36" bucket.


That is a very nice house. Love the windows. Where is that? P.s. tell who ever is building to take that typar off and put on the good stuff. 30# felt.


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1102976 said:


> DDB if you like the 91-3 try out a U35, It is the same as the 91-3 just zero tail swing. I own one and is a great machine. I have about 400 hours on it and really happy. Even though it is not reccomended it can dig with a 36" bucket.


that is a nice rig. that is going to be my next toy. see you in portland. i have seen your trucks all round.i have Kubota Tractor L4400 back hoe with a/c and heated cab love it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1103331 said:


> That is a very nice house. Love the windows. Where is that? P.s. tell who ever is building to take that typar off and put on the good stuff. 30# felt.


It is a really sweet house and the addition that was put on was insane, it is right across from Fort Williams in Cape Elizabeth. The contractor was a dub, great finish work but besides that didn't know much.



stan the man;1103397 said:


> that is a nice rig. that is going to be my next toy. see you in portland. i have seen your trucks all round.i have Kubota Tractor L4400 back hoe with a/c and heated cab love it.


It is a great machine to have very versatile and powerful. For minis you can't get much better than a Kubota. No a/c in this machine, from my stand point it doesn't make sense, another thing to break and service and there are 3 months when it might get real hot and we always have the front open and the door and the sliders so I didn't see the need but then again I don't like ac don't even have it in my house.

Honk the next time you see us!


----------



## MaineF250

NEUSWEDE, try giving Weirs in arundel a call to paint that truck. They do all of our painting. They're pretty decent and reasonable as well.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

MaineF250;1104110 said:


> NEUSWEDE, try giving Weirs in arundel a call to paint that truck. They do all of our painting. They're pretty decent and reasonable as well.


Thanks, never thought of there just need to find a place that can fit the larger truck in the spray booth, just want something to last that looks great. 
My shop used to be next door to maaco and it looked ok nothing great, also at the time they were spraying everything for sunbelt rentals after they bought out nations rent and now I see a bunch of the equipment with the paint flaked off. I am the type of person that if I am going to pay to have something done I will pay to have it done right and not cut corners.

As soon as we are done leaves it will be painted to match the fleet along with another truck.

Ball park what are they charging for a regular cab? I know it will vary just figured I would ask. I have coachworks in portland working up an estimate for me.


----------



## plowguy43

I see you guys all the time in Westbrook- probably heading back to your house. Always turning left at Dunkie's off of 302, the new F350 RC looks SIIIIICK. Obviously the dump is awesome, but the new truck is very nice.

Your stuff is always clean too- definitely a nice touch.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1105477 said:


> I see you guys all the time in Westbrook- probably heading back to your house. Always turning left at Dunkie's off of 302, the new F350 RC looks SIIIIICK. Obviously the dump is awesome, but the new truck is very nice.
> 
> Your stuff is always clean too- definitely a nice touch.


Bob we have a bunch of accounts on east bridge street and a few of methodist road so that's probably where we were headed. Yea I like the 10 F350 great truck. I have a couple more upgrades to put on it once we slow down like stock 20's, I got the spartan programer and dpf delete kit to try out. It will add 265hp to the stock 350 hp which gives me 615 hp. I think ill be replacing the tires a lot!

I try to keep it looking its best everyday, I am in the business where image is everything and we work on some of the nicest properties in southern Maine so I like for everything to look good.

I still want to see that Dodge that you got. I wish my persuasion to Ford would had worked! How'd the painting of the plow turn out?


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1105800 said:


> Bob we have a bunch of accounts on east bridge street and a few of methodist road so that's probably where we were headed. Yea I like the 10 F350 great truck. I have a couple more upgrades to put on it once we slow down like stock 20's, I got the spartan programer and dpf delete kit to try out. *It will add 265hp to the stock 350 hp which gives me 615 hp*. I think ill be replacing the tires a lot!
> 
> I try to keep it looking its best everyday, I am in the business where image is everything and we work on some of the nicest properties in southern Maine so I like for everything to look good.
> 
> I still want to see that Dodge that you got. I wish my persuasion to Ford would had worked! How'd the painting of the plow turn out?


That'll make for some fun driving! Those 6.4's are beasts when you tune them. I'm very jealous, hopefully some day I'll end up buying one.

Honestly, I was on the way to sign the line of an F250 ext cab short bed at Gervais Ford in Ayer Mass. I was on the lot walking around with my buddy waiting on the salesman I'd been emailing and we saw my Ram parked against the fence in the back with no plates. It had a dual exhaust, larger tires, cap (which I didn't want but saw $$$ selling it), hide away strobes and a 3 plug Fisher setup already on it. The F250 was stock with no add on's except step ups. I caught the salesmen off guard asking questions about it and the manager literally threw a number out at me for it. The number was I think 4 grand less than the F250 and it had 6,000 less miles on it (plus all the extra's). I told them I'd take it, called my credit union to tell them it would be a Ram rather than a F250 I'd be buying with their money, and bought it.

I had to wait a week because they had to replace the rear brakes, ball joints, ujoints, trac bar (had a recall to upgrade it), and a lot of the dual exhaust. I made out pretty well after all of that and own it for very little money.

I still want a Superduty and hope to get one someday but for now I'll work this thing to the ground.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1109173 said:


> That'll make for some fun driving! Those 6.4's are beasts when you tune them. I'm very jealous, hopefully some day I'll end up buying one.
> 
> Honestly, I was on the way to sign the line of an F250 ext cab short bed at Gervais Ford in Ayer Mass. I was on the lot walking around with my buddy waiting on the salesman I'd been emailing and we saw my Ram parked against the fence in the back with no plates. It had a dual exhaust, larger tires, cap (which I didn't want but saw $$$ selling it), hide away strobes and a 3 plug Fisher setup already on it. The F250 was stock with no add on's except step ups. I caught the salesmen off guard asking questions about it and the manager literally threw a number out at me for it. The number was I think 4 grand less than the F250 and it had 6,000 less miles on it (plus all the extra's). I told them I'd take it, called my credit union to tell them it would be a Ram rather than a F250 I'd be buying with their money, and bought it.
> 
> I had to wait a week because they had to replace the rear brakes, ball joints, ujoints, trac bar (had a recall to upgrade it), and a lot of the dual exhaust. I made out pretty well after all of that and own it for very little money.
> 
> I still want a Superduty and hope to get one someday but for now I'll work this thing to the ground.


Sounds like a deal! Defintely can't pass that up, espically with all the new parts. Make your money with that and then buy a new Ford down the road as your daily driver and use the Dodge as the plow Beater.


----------



## plowguy43

Thats the plan....let Ford work out the bugs on the new diesel then I'll pick one up in a couple years. 

All of your stuff ready for the snow or are you still clearing leaves? You had to have gotten some calls after this storm we had.payup


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1110095 said:


> Thats the plan....let Ford work out the bugs on the new diesel then I'll pick one up in a couple years.
> 
> All of your stuff ready for the snow or are you still clearing leaves? You had to have gotten some calls after this storm we had.payup


how much snow did you guy get up there:waving:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1110095 said:


> Thats the plan....let Ford work out the bugs on the new diesel then I'll pick one up in a couple years.
> 
> All of your stuff ready for the snow or are you still clearing leaves? You had to have gotten some calls after this storm we had.payup


We are about 25% ready for snow, our loader that we are leasing is over at Milton Cat ready for pick-up but we will wait for just before Thanksgiving to move that. Have another 500 plow stakes to paint in addition to the 500 already painted then we need to put them all in the ground at some point. Have an XLS left to put together for f550. Still have tons of leaves left to take care of. We got about a dozen calls for tree related damage and forwarded them onto the tree company we work with because we have no time. We have a ton of dirt work left at the new Portland Skate park that we have been working on. A big culvert job that we just picked up has to be done pretty quick. So much to do and quickly running out of time, but will get it all done.

We got sleet Sunday but that's it. I saw the radar had more winter precipitation up that way.

You ready? How'd the paint job turn out on the plow


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1087308 said:


> Looks like you guys are ready for the winter!
> 
> Wanted to see if any of you guys new a good place that paints larger Trucks? I bought a F650 this summer and need the cab painted. I know Maaco will do it but looking for a better paint job that will last.
> 
> If anyone has a source in Southern Maine that would be great.


If your still looking, I sent you a PM.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1110567 said:


> We are about 25% ready for snow, our loader that we are leasing is over at Milton Cat ready for pick-up but we will wait for just before Thanksgiving to move that. Have another 500 plow stakes to paint in addition to the 500 already painted then we need to put them all in the ground at some point. Have an XLS left to put together for f550. Still have tons of leaves left to take care of. We got about a dozen calls for tree related damage and forwarded them onto the tree company we work with because we have no time. We have a ton of dirt work left at the new Portland Skate park that we have been working on. A big culvert job that we just picked up has to be done pretty quick. So much to do and quickly running out of time, but will get it all done.
> 
> We got sleet Sunday but that's it. I saw the radar had more winter precipitation up that way.
> 
> You ready? How'd the paint job turn out on the plow


We didn't get any snow, just a bunch of cold rain and wind. It was amazing that we didn't lose power since we lose it with a slight breeze normally.

The plow is being finished now actually. The shop was slow so the foreman called me on Monday asking me if he could finish it up for me so he'd have something to do, so of course I said yes as he'll paint it much better than me! Should be ready for pickup by the end of the week. I have new hoses, pins, and cylinders to put on it once I get it home this weekend then I'll be ready to go.


----------



## plowguy43

So mid 50's today....no snow in the forecast...


----------



## mercer_me

I heard we mite get snow next weak.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1117639 said:


> I heard we mite get snow next weak.


Shut it! Expectations is worse then anticipation! (did that make any sense?)


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1117642 said:


> Shut it! Expectations is worst then anticipation! (did that make any sense?)


I hope we don't. I drove on my lawn the other day and sunck down a foot.


----------



## stan the man

i hope we don't i am not done with fall cleanup


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1117648 said:


> I hope we don't. I drove on my lawn the other day and sunck down a foot.


I hate the first few storms. Their nothing but mud, slush, and headaches. Then everything usually melts the next day, just so we can see all the damage we caused.



stan the man;1117651 said:


> i hope we don't i am not done with fall cleanup


Seriously. See, it's a good thing I'm not a landscaper, I went to my camp this weekend to rake and winterize.....I did the later and opted for more work in the spring. I just hope Winter clears out somewhat early again, I'm leaving for Florida on 4/27 and want the camp opened and the boat in the water prior to me leaving. Knowing my luck it will snow right up till the 15th.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1117657 said:


> I hate the first few storms. Their nothing but mud, slush, and headaches. Then everything usually melts the next day, just so we can see all the damage we caused.
> 
> Seriously. See, it's a good thing I'm not a landscaper, I went to my camp this weekend to rake and winterize.....I did the later and opted for more work in the spring. I just hope Winter clears out somewhat early again, I'm leaving for Florida on 4/27 and want the camp opened and the boat in the water prior to me leaving. Knowing my luck it will snow right up till the 15th.


i hope for you it does not snow so you can go fla. 2nd week of dec. i am going texas hunting for week


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm going either way....I got Bob & Dana I can beat up for coverage if I have to. 

What are you going to do about coverage when you take off? I can never plan a vaca during the winter. I'd worry the whole time.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1117688 said:


> I'm going either way....I got Bob & Dana I can beat up for coverage if I have to.
> 
> What are you going to do about coverage when you take off? I can never plan a vaca during the winter. I'd worry the whole time.


 a friend is coverage for me


----------



## plowguy43

I hope for me that it does snow PAST that point! I want snow now, work is slowing down and I'm getting bored. Plus having the truck ready finally and not being able to use it is killing me- remember I plowed with a Dakota the past 3 years. I'm anticipating the difference!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1117843 said:


> I hope for me that it does snow PAST that point! I want snow now, work is slowing down and I'm getting bored. Plus having the truck ready finally and not being able to use it is killing me- remember I plowed with a Dakota the past 3 years. I'm anticipating the difference!


Yeah, your going to be loving the difference that bigger blade and truck will bring you. I'm willing to bet that it's not even going to be a full season before your going to want to jump into a V Blade, if not an Expandable though, not like that is a bad thing.


----------



## plowguy43

Believe me I almost bought a V after the fryeburg fair. I really like the snowdogg's. But I think an expandable is the way to go. 8' for smaller drives or 10' to clear a drive on one pass or clear a lot in a ton less time.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1117947 said:


> Believe me I almost bought a V after the fryeburg fair. I really like the snowdogg's. But I think an expandable is the way to go. 8' for smaller drives or 10' to clear a drive on one pass or clear a lot in a ton less time.


i like expandable i wish i had one. i have the v fisher. i like and i dont like it. does it sound crazy a friend of my said it does.


----------



## plowguy43

Its an ongoing debate that I keep having with myself! I do mostly drives but have had the same big parking lot for 2 years now. It took me close to an hour to do with a 7'6" plow and my Dakota, so I'm hoping this year with my 2500 and the 8' with wings I'll knock it down to 30 minutes. Plus having the extra width should help on drives as well. I just will get annoyed with taking them off if its too wide. Thats were I think the XLS or whatever would be better. But a V plow would be great but I'd want a 9'6" V for the size but it may be too big for some drives....it keeps going and going hahaha


----------



## plowguy43

*Snow!!!!*

Its on the way boys (and girls)... I woke up to a random snow shower this morning and snapped this picture as I was heading to my car to warm it up. By the time we left there was 1/2" on my hood that stuck there for my trip into Portland. My 4 year old was sooo excited, he kept thinking it was christmas hahahaha I said YES IT IS!


----------



## mercer_me

That's awsome plow guy. I was waching the weather last nite and chanel 5 said last next weak we are going to get cold weather and he thinks it's going to stay. I hope so. I have bean waiting for the ground to freeze for a month now.


----------



## plowguy43

I know same here. I can't believe how warm its been. I'm hoping it just ends and its like a light switch- snow snow snow!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1120350 said:


> I know same here. I can't believe how warm its been. I'm hoping it just ends and its like a light switch- snow snow snow!


As long as the ground is froze up good I hope we get dumped on.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1120350 said:


> I know same here. I can't believe how warm its been. I'm hoping it just ends and its like a light switch- snow snow snow!


how do you feel about it. looks like all my fall clean ups will not be done this year.


----------



## plowguy43

I want the snow to be here for a long hard winter. After last winter we deserve a dumping this winter. I have baby #2 on the way and can definitely use the cash. 

Thankfully I don't have fall cleanups, but I see why you'd like it to hold off.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1120653 said:


> I want the snow to be here for a long hard winter. After last winter we deserve a dumping this winter. I have baby #2 on the way and can definitely use the cash.
> 
> Thankfully I don't have fall cleanups, but I see why you'd like it to hold off.


good deal on baby number 2. good luck to you and your wife with the baby.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1120653 said:


> I want the snow to be here for a long hard winter. After last winter we deserve a dumping this winter. I have baby #2 on the way and can definitely use the cash.
> 
> Thankfully I don't have fall cleanups, but I see why you'd like it to hold off.


Congrats Bob!! 









When's the little guy due!

Your damn right we need a make up season this year. I'm absolutely amazed that I didn't see a decline in my seasonal contracts. I thought for sure if they re upped, that I'd be looking at alot of per event contracts this year. Everyone pretty much stayed the same.


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks guys, baby is due Dec 30th. I'm really hoping he comes before Jan 1st (taxes ). Its another boy so I have plenty of yard help in a few years LOL. 

I'm just getting antsy as all h*ll now- Repo I just watched all of your video's on youtube hahaha.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1121073 said:


> Thanks guys, baby is due Dec 30th. I'm really hoping he comes before Jan 1st (taxes ). Its another boy so I have plenty of yard help in a few years LOL.
> 
> I'm just getting antsy as all h*ll now- Repo I just watched all of your video's on youtube hahaha.


....Oh yeah, the ones of me cussing at my BRAND NEW plow. I can only imagine what the boys at Fisher were thinking when they saw those. I almost feel sorry now.....nahhhhhh. I maybe satisfied with their position thus far this season, but man was I lived with them last season.

I can't wait to get out there with it this year. Speaking of which, I still need to adjust my drop speed.

You watch, that little guy is going to be born smack dab in the middle of a good olé' fashioned Nor Easter. You might want to start thinking about making up a list of your accounts and notations of any importance, if you need me, I'll jump in and help. Do you have any backup plan as of yet? My money is on a Christmas Baby!


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Ryan I appreciate it. Yeah I had to laugh a few times when you were yelling at it knowing what I know now. BUT I've been in similar situations with my old SEHP where it would act up in the middle of my route or stop working. 

Thankfully 99% of my route is for the bank and they are foreclosed homes with a 24 hour window or more if I need it (she's my neighbor). I only have 2 resi drives that would need to be cleared right away if there was a storm- 1 is in windham and 1 is up the street from my house.

I'll get everything in order 'just in case'


----------



## bow2no1

just a thought,
would any of u guys like to start a maine plowing club?

when i had my dodge diesel we started a northern new England diesel club.
it was cool we usually met once a month at a restaurant as a club we had accounts at parts stores and was able ti get group discounts if u was a member of that club.
also we would have just work parties where if someone had a problem other members would come joint in to see if we could get the issue solved. usually someone supplies the beer etc....


----------



## plowguy43

I'm up for that, it'd be great to meet everyone. I've met Nueswede and bacwudzme and they are both great guys.


----------



## stan the man

i'm up for that


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm up for it, haha won't have my license until next season though .


----------



## RepoMan207

Sounds good!


----------



## bacwudzme

Im in also, name the time and place and ill be there.


----------



## dmcarpentry

sounds like a great idea keep me posted


----------



## bow2no1

wanna say next Sunday evening in Augusta?
figured it would be easier to get a larger group on a Sunday evening, also figured Augusta is fairly centrally located. 
any suggestions on a restaurant? i do not go to Augusta often enough to know any good ones.


----------



## plowguy43

I won't be able to do Augusta next Sunday with the Holiday. We'll be just getting in from Mass.

If anyone in this area wants to meet in the Windham/Raymond/Naples area I could do that. Or the following weekend in Augusta at least for me.


----------



## RepoMan207

Same here, heading to Mass on Sat. to see Kids family, I need Sunday to recoop after 3 days of.....fun  .


----------



## dmcarpentry

hunting camp till sun sounds like we are all in the same boat


----------



## bow2no1

ok then, lets say 1st sunday in december. 
any ideas on where to go?


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1122788 said:


> ok then, lets say 1st sunday in december.
> any ideas on where to go?


I'm in for that. Augusta seams to be the most central location. But I'm not sure were to go in Augusta.


----------



## dmcarpentry

texas roadhouse?


----------



## RepoMan207

I think the first question that we should ask ourselves is "What kind of venue are we looking for?".


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1122884 said:


> texas roadhouse?


I'm not opposed to that. Do they have one up there?


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1122960 said:


> I'm not opposed to that. Do they have one up there?


yeah, a brand new one. 
it's on that road beside the highway, across from hannaford
in the same parking lot as sears.

i dunno any road names in augusa


----------



## RepoMan207

bow2no1;1123112 said:


> yeah, a brand new one.
> it's on that road beside the highway, across from hannaford
> in the same parking lot as sears.
> 
> i dunno any road names in augusa


I know where your talking about, Civic Center Dr. or soemthing like that, it's the road that leads up into the Civic Center anyway.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah the plaza with Christmas tree shop, sears, etc. Right off of 95, I believe its rt201. I'm up for that as well. Sunday December 5th it looks like.


----------



## RepoMan207

ohhhh, this is off 202 at the first exit (exit 109). The whole Hannaford thing kept throwing me for a loop.

For those of you that are not fimilar with the area......

Texas Roadhouse Google Map


----------



## plowguy43

We all need to promise not to get into a brawl over bidding for the Texas Roadhouse parking lot....that'd be a bad start


----------



## dmcarpentry

its probably plowed by a national anyway lol


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1123388 said:


> We all need to promise not to get into a brawl over bidding for the Texas Roadhouse parking lot....that'd be a bad start


I've already have it


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1123460 said:


> I've already have it


I just called the manager and offered to do it for $20 scraped to the pavement....said I could salt for $10 more.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1123505 said:


> I just called the manager and offered to do it for $20 scraped to the pavement....said I could salt for $10 more.


Screw you both, I just got a signed napkin contract at $10 a wack! :laughing:


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1123550 said:


> Screw you both, I just got a signed napkin contract at $10 a wack! :laughing:


i will do it for free


----------



## dmcarpentry

that seems a little high, maybe in your area but around here that is WAY TO MUCH


----------



## plowguy43

I undercut you all, I'm paying them for me to SHOVEL it. Ha beat that!


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1123915 said:


> I undercut you all, I'm paying them for me to SHOVEL it. Ha beat that!


lol that good


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1123915 said:


> I undercut you all, I'm paying them for me to SHOVEL it. Ha beat that!


You dirty little Lowballer you! See if I endorse your lowballer card next season! 

No matter, I just reupped to sweep it with the wife's broom this year.


----------



## Maine_Train

I might be in MA/NH that weekend, but otherwise I'll try to get up to Augusta.

I'm not sure of the name of that road either; does it go up past the shopping center where Sam's is? There's a Denny's along that road, too, not too far from the street that goes in towards UMA, I think. I think that section of the city is Sand Hill. I can _find_ it, I just can't describe to anyone else how to get there, at least not without talking with my hands. 

Another main drag with a bunch of restaurants on it is Western Ave.


----------



## RepoMan207

Maine_Train;1124024 said:


> I might be in MA/NH that weekend, but otherwise I'll try to get up to Augusta.
> 
> I'm not sure of the name of that road either; does it go up past the shopping center where Sam's is? There's a Denny's along that road, too, not too far from the street that goes in towards UMA, I think. I think that section of the city is Sand Hill. I can _find_ it, I just can't describe to anyone else how to get there, at least not without talking with my hands.
> 
> Another main drag with a bunch of restaurants on it is Western Ave.


Nope, wrong exit. That's what I had initially thought as well. It's the first one if your going north. Get off like your going to the Capital, but go over 202 instead of heading towards the River/Airport/ & Capital, instead heads towards Charlie's Auto Mall, as soon as you get looped onto 202 South / West, go directly to your left lane, turn on to Whitten Rd., you'll see Sears and Hannaford at that point if not Texas Roadhouse as well.


----------



## bacwudzme

So is this the Texas that is the first augusta exit? I was just up in Hollowell (sp) and you get off the exit and stay far right than when you take to the right turn you have to jump 3 lanes to the left lane and than its there on the right and Hannafords is on the left of the road? And if you stayed straight on that road it takes you to that kennebec ice arena? Just varifying.........


What time we thinking??????




And last year I plowed on Dec 5th!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1124096 said:


> So is this the Texas that is the first augusta exit? I was just up in Hollowell (sp) and you get off the exit and stay far right than when you take to the right turn you have to jump 3 lanes to the left lane and than its there on the right and Hannafords is on the left of the road? And if you stayed straight on that road it takes you to that kennebec ice arena? Just varifying.........
> 
> What time we thinking??????
> 
> And last year I plowed on Dec 5th!!!!!!!!!!


Not sure what time, they close at 10PM. What's everyone else's thoughts. Morning, Afternoon, or early Evening???

The ice arena is just up that road, so your in the right area.

I just saw the weather for Sunday....It looks good thus far.


----------



## bacwudzme

Ok sounds good on the wherabouts for me I open for what ever.


----------



## plowguy43

Maybe afternoon'ish? Whenever really work's for me.


----------



## Mick76

I'd love to go but I work all day sunday... I mean all day...... maybe we can catch up another time


----------



## Dewey

I believe the name of that road is Whitten Road.....


----------



## mercer_me

When ever on Sunday is good for me.


----------



## plowguy43

How do we make the reservation "Ugh we'll need a table for 8-10 guys who like to push big equipment up small spaces and stack white stuff at the end"


----------



## bow2no1

right now i'm lobstering, if it's windy i can be there about any time.
other wise i don't get home till 6 ish. 

wanna shoot for a late lunch? 1pm.......
what do u guys think?

i'll be there weather permitting


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1124823 said:


> right now i'm lobstering, if it's windy i can be there about any time.
> other wise i don't get home till 6 ish.
> 
> wanna shoot for a late lunch? 1pm.......
> what do u guys think?
> 
> i'll be there weather permitting


1pm on Sunday December 5 sounds good to me.


----------



## RepoMan207

1 is good here.


----------



## plowguy43

1pm works for me as well


----------



## bacwudzme

1pm is good for me also.


----------



## MaineF250

i've got my concealed weapons class on sunday, i'll have to catch the next gathering, gents.


----------



## RepoMan207

So the following will be attending for sure? Anyone else?

RepoMan207 ~ Ryan
Plowguy43 ~ Bob
Mercer ~ (What is your _actual_ name again? lol)
StantheMan ~ Stan?
Bacwudzeme ~ (name ?)
DMCarpentry ~ Drew

Dewey.....you in?


----------



## plowguy43

Bacwudzme- is Pete


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1125373 said:


> Bacwudzme- is Pete


oh, yeah, that's right!


----------



## plowguy43

What about Palmer? I'm going to check with Napa about what it takes to get an account/discount.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1125601 said:


> What about Palmer? I'm going to check with Napa about what it takes to get an account/discount.


I was just thinking about him actually. I don't think he checks this thread that often, I'll PM him.


----------



## Dewey

Count me in !!!


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1125105 said:


> Mercer ~ (What is your _actual_ name again? lol)


My name is Will.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well so far im going to get the farthest (sp) travel award! 

I also would love to see Palmer (2cor) and FisherVman sitting across from each other!! 


I think Napa will just give us A "HEAVYDUTY DISCOUNT" which is like 2% off but Try anyways


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ill try and make it. We just booked some FEMA work on a few islands so that might conflict due to a deadline but if not I am in because TEXAS ROAD HOUSE RULES!

Ryan thanks for the Phillips refferal, it is a great deal and killing two birds. They are painting the cab and able to sand blast the landscape body and paint it after we are done all the welding and fabrication.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1125879 said:


> My name is Will.


hahaha, I do recall that now. I'm just so used to calling you Mercer!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1126110 said:


> Ill try and make it. We just booked some FEMA work on a few islands so that might conflict due to a deadline but if not I am in because TEXAS ROAD HOUSE RULES!
> 
> Ryan thanks for the Phillips refferal, it is a great deal and killing two birds. They are painting the cab and able to sand blast the landscape body and paint it after we are done all the welding and fabrication.


 Nice! I'll have to get over there and see Carl, it's been awhile.


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1125902 said:


> Well so far im going to get the farthest (sp) travel award!
> 
> I also would love to see Palmer (2cor) and FisherVman sitting across from each other!!
> 
> I think Napa will just give us A "HEAVYDUTY DISCOUNT" which is like 2% off but Try anyways


That'll be the day, I don't think FisherVman has logged in this season (or at least yet). It would be nice to meet him and palmer though.


----------



## 2COR517

Hey guys ----

I'll try to make it, but have been very busy. I am way behind on getting ready for winter. I hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## mercer_me

Is Spudman coming?


----------



## bow2no1

bacwudzme;1125902 said:


> Well so far im going to get the farthest (sp) travel award!
> 
> I also would love to see Palmer (2cor) and FisherVman sitting across from each other!!
> 
> I think Napa will just give us A "HEAVYDUTY DISCOUNT" which is like 2% off but Try anyways


my father use to be part of the "rusty nuts" car club they had a account at advanced auto in Brunswick.
every time he went there he just told him he was part of that club and set him up with a discount.


----------



## RepoMan207

Guys, are we doing this on the 28th or the 5th????


----------



## mercer_me

The 5th rite?


----------



## RepoMan207

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Gentlemen!


----------



## Dewey

I was thinkin the 5th


----------



## mercer_me

Happy Thanksgiving to you to Ryan.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey? From Deweys lumber? It's mike Delaney I had you mill that cedar for me over the summer that I picked up. The 4x6 and the 6x6. How's it going bud?


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1126930 said:


> Dewey? From Deweys lumber? It's mike Delaney I had you mill that cedar for me over the summer that I picked up. The 4x6 and the 6x6. How's it going bud?


 Hey There yup thats me..... Things here are great... I'm still sawing cedar.... Pretty much ready for winter... how you doin ???


----------



## ddb maine

Doing excellent! First snow sighting as we speak it's coming down hard in Alfred! Good thanksgiving with the family.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan,
Is someone on CL flagging you? I saw your response....LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1130024 said:


> Ryan,
> Is someone on CL flagging you? I saw your response....LOL


CRAP!  I thought I deleted that!

yeah, about 7 times in the last 24 hours. I put it right back up, just to annoy him. He'll tire of it eventually.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1130037 said:


> CRAP!  I thought I deleted that!
> 
> yeah, about 7 times in the last 24 hours. I put it right back up, just to annoy him. He'll tire of it eventually.


No worries as you probably did delete it... I saw it last night I believe!...LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1130052 said:


> No worries as you probably did delete it... I saw it last night I believe!...LOL


phewww....

If I didn't get so many responses off there....I wouldn't even bother re posting. I had 6 people this weekend alone call for estimates.....on a Holiday weekend, go figure.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1130058 said:


> phewww....
> 
> If I didn't get so many responses off there....I wouldn't even bother re posting. I had 6 people this weekend alone call for estimates.....on a Holiday weekend, go figure.


I just reposted mine as well.....I'm looking more for loader/skid work when its not snowing then picking up more accounts (but if they're around the areas I already serivce I don't mind picking up one or two) . As you know, wait til we get the first real snow..... I'm on the phone more then I'm plowing for petes sake!...LOL... Even though I turn down most of them, Its a good problem to have!


----------



## plowguy43

I had to do salting for Friday's storm. Just came back to them wanting the plow trigger to be 1"- fine with me $$$


----------



## mercer_me

I didn't even put the plow on my truck. We only got around 2" and since I plow residentials I didn't have to plow. I did put the plow on my 4-wheeler and plowed some of my drive way. I just couldn't help myself, I just love plowing.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1130075 said:


> I just reposted mine as well.....I'm looking more for loader/skid work when its not snowing then picking up more accounts (but if they're around the areas I already serivce I don't mind picking up one or two) . As you know, wait til we get the first real snow..... I'm on the phone more then I'm plowing for petes sake!...LOL... Even though I turn down most of them, Its a good problem to have!


I know what ya mean! I think I had a half dozen of my customers last year come out ask if I was broke down! I kept having to stop to right down addresses and get info.



plowguy43;1130082 said:


> I had to do salting for Friday's storm. Just came back to them wanting the plow trigger to be 1"- fine with me $$$


1" ....Holy crap, I hope it's a paved drive / road. payup


----------



## plowguy43

No, its a steep drive that is cement that goes to dirt. My contract is for 3" but they are overly nervous about not making it up the drive and want it plowed and sanded everytime there is an inch or more. I just got back from resigning a new contract.

Why is anyone reporting your ad's? Are they in the wrong section? I've done that before...


----------



## GMCHD plower

I shoveled my grandmothers drive twice... Wasn't enough to bother with the plow...


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1130129 said:


> No, its a steep drive that is cement that goes to dirt. My contract is for 3" but they are overly nervous about not making it up the drive and want it plowed and sanded everytime there is an inch or more. I just got back from resigning a new contract.
> 
> Why is anyone reporting your ad's? Are they in the wrong section? I've done that before...


oh no, it's a POS punk that lives locally. He seems to think I'm "cheating" and "stealing" from him & others as I post every few days to keep my ad in the top 20 results. Apparently, I'm a bad guy  and I need to attend confession on a regular basis, go figure.


----------



## plowguy43

REPENT! Lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE

was out at 4:30 Friday AM salting had everything black by 6:30 saw a ton of people with plows on didn't understand that as even my accounts on the Windham Gray border barely had a coating of sleet. 

It's coming quick!


----------



## GMCHD plower

What section of craigslist would you post an ad for plowing?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1130279 said:


> repent! Lol











............................................


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1130307 said:


> was out at 4:30 Friday AM salting had everything black by 6:30 saw a ton of people with plows on didn't understand that as even my accounts on the Windham Gray border barely had a coating of sleet.
> 
> It's coming quick!


I saw a few out last night in North Windham. I was just about to say to the wife: "look at these idiots; we get a few snow flakes and these guys are throwing their plows on like there's a big olé blizzard on the horizon", instead she spoke up before I could open my big mouth! I was impressed!



GMCHD plower;1130315 said:


> What section of craigslist would you post an ad for plowing?


Where ever I damn well see fit buddy......seriously.

General for sale: as alot of folks simply type whatever they're looking for into that box on the left of the main page, but forget to change the category selector.

Then I post in household services as well as the Business section.

I also post 2 ads in each category; one with snow plowing, and the other with snowplowing. You would be amazed as to how many folks don't separate the two words, and yes it matters as to the search results.


----------



## plowguy43

I post in the women seeking men section.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1130662 said:


> I post in the women seeking men section.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

How do you title that.........Snow Plowing NEEDED or Snow Plowing WANTED?


----------



## plowguy43

I just post that I'm looking to PLOW...no mention of snow....


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1130858 said:


> I just post that I'm looking to PLOW...no mention of snow....


Nice!


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Guy, I like how you put that we are meeting at Texas Road House. I mite do that also.


----------



## stan the man

i wish i could but i am leaving for texas for hunting. Friday before you have the party. hunting for 1 buck 1 doe 1 turkey 1 hog one hold week of hunting cannot wait.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1130978 said:


> Plow Guy, I like how you put that we are meeting at Texas Road House. I mite do that also.


I post so much during the day that I figure that'll get the word out better.


----------



## bacwudzme

So what day are we meeting and what town/ city we meeting in?















































Just messing with bob!


----------



## mercer_me

I made a social group called Maine Plowers for people from Maine to join. Go to http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=35 to join.


----------



## mercer_me

For anybody wandering, Texas Road House's adress is *26 Whitten Road Augusta, ME 04330-6019.* You have to take *Exit 109* and I'm pretty sure you can se it from the Interstate. It's realy easy to find.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm hearing rumors of a possible storm for this Sunday evening into Monday. Anyone else hearing this?


----------



## ddb maine

I've had my eyes on it for 3-4 days now..... Im itching.... Its dependent on the speed with which this arctic front comes in. Too fast and it will push the moisture to the ocean, too late and its all rain. according to computer models its going to come in a bit fast. but they follow it up saying computer models have always predicted arctic fronts moving faster than they actually do.... its got HUGE potential.


----------



## plowguy43

Come on baby bring us some $$$


----------



## RepoMan207

I was just about to say....."Come ta Dadda!". payup


----------



## GMCHD plower

What websites do you guys use for weather, I have wlbz2, wabi, accuweather all in my favorites...


----------



## Mick76

I get paid if it snows or not. So I hope it doesn't!payup


----------



## mercer_me

I just wached WABI Channel 5 and they said it looks like we are going to get snow Sunday nite into Monday. Bring it on!


----------



## Dewey

I'd like to get one more week without snow... I still have my mill running and have orders to fill !!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick- I hear ya buddy, hopefully the snow misses your lots and only hits the rest of our accounts LOL.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1132701 said:


> I'd like to get one more week without snow... I still have my mill running and have orders to fill !!


What kind of mill?


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1132660 said:


> I just wached WABI Channel 5 and they said it looks like we are going to get snow Sunday nite into Monday. Bring it on!


Are they saying it could be a good storm or just showers?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1132807 said:


> Are they saying it could be a good storm or just showers?


They said it's supposed to be a storm. They said it's suposed to come from the North.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds good... I think we could use a good ol' noreaster to start the season off haha


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1132853 said:


> Sounds good... I think we could use a good ol' noreaster to start the season off haha


I'd rather start off with like 6" to 12". But I'm all for a Noreaster for the 2nd storm of the year.


----------



## GMCHD plower

True... I'm a fan of big storms... I like 12-18+... But the smaller storms are nice too... As long as I get outta school I'm happy...


----------



## plowguy43

I'll be happy with just 4-6" LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

haha what did I say? I like LOTS of snow! I'm a snowmobiler so the more the better!!


----------



## ddb maine

dewey runs a cedar mill. Mills cedar logs for log home etc. bought some from him last year. If you need any, he's the man to talk to. His prices are unbeatable. I drove 3 hours round trip to pick up two 16' beams.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1133340 said:


> dewey runs a cedar mill. Mills cedar logs for log home etc. bought some from him last year. If you need any, he's the man to talk to. His prices are unbeatable. I drove 3 hours round trip to pick up two 16' beams.


Well thanks....I also do quite alot of cedar decking and v-match too....

As far as first storms go... I like 6-8 So It doesn't fill in ditches and such ,,so you can get banks where you want them ..


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well guys, from what wabi says this storm is supposed to hit just way eastern maine....


----------



## ddb maine

ooooooo cedar decking. I love cedar decking. I love cedar. smells so good. I really enjoy cedar shakes, especially lapping corners, with an ol block plane.


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1133387 said:


> Well guys, from what wabi says this storm is supposed to hit just way eastern maine....


Yeah, thats the speculation at this point. Whether the front comes in early, late, or timed just right. From what I've read all models show it coming in early and pushing the storm to the east, but more reading says that models typically move fronts faster than they actually move. So that could mean a dead hit. I'm still pulling for dead hit.

even if this one misses, this front is supposed to linger for the rest of december. So from this weekend on its man your battle stations. :salute:

unless of course the weather personae is wrong. 85% chance.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll start to really pay attention to the forecast Friday night and Saturday. Even then, these guys always seem to be off.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1133441 said:


> I'll start to really pay attention to the forecast Friday night and Saturday. Even then, these guys always seem to be off.


I don't see it being an issue....but then again I would welcome it if it were!


----------



## plowguy43

I know, it feels like it will be way to warm. Its ok, I still have a few things I want to do to the truck and plow.

I'm keeping your paint inside just a heads up.


----------



## 06Sierra

They are calling for mostly rain up here. Sorry to say this guys, but I hope the snow holds off for a couple weeks. I am closing on a house today and we should be moving within the next couple of weeks. After that it can snow all it wants!


----------



## stan the man

today i am packing my rv heading to texas friday hunting be gone two weeks


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1133529 said:


> I know, it feels like it will be way to warm. Its ok, I still have a few things I want to do to the truck and plow.
> 
> I'm keeping your paint inside just a heads up.


 Too warm.........did you see the predicted temp for that night? 19°! Atleast the ground will get a good dose of firming up, it needs it.

No worries, I'm not going to need it back after all, but for the sake of it actually working when you go to apply it, your doing the right thing by keeping it inside.


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine, where do you look for all your forcasts? You seem to be pretty knowledgeable about it..


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1133539 said:


> Too warm.........did you see the predicted temp for that night? 19°! Atleast the ground will get a good dose of firming up, it needs it.
> 
> No worries, I'm not going to need it back after all, but for the sake of it actually working when you go to apply it, your doing the right thing by keeping it inside.


Hmm...I missed that- I haven't checked today. Maybe my psycho account will want me to salt/sand again.

Yeah I gotta figure a way to get my garage heated up enough to apply this stuff, otherwise it'll have to wait until spring- if it comes down to that, you can have it back whenever you want. Just let me know.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1133846 said:


> Hmm...I missed that- I haven't checked today. Maybe my psycho account will want me to salt/sand again.
> 
> Yeah I gotta figure a way to get my garage heated up enough to apply this stuff, otherwise it'll have to wait until spring- if it comes down to that, you can have it back whenever you want. Just let me know.


I'm good, I don't need it anymore. I was going to clear my alum. row boat after I redo it this winter, but I found a marine strength clearcoat instead. You can keep that stuff.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll just put that in my book of IOU's....LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

Tell ya' what boys... Instead of listening to the weather, you might as well walk out side and see what its like, and make your own prediction... 6a.m they said this is gonna miss us sunday night, now their back saying it might hit us..


----------



## bow2no1

snow or no snow, i stll went to palmer spring in portland to pick up some new plow parts.

anyone else ever deal with those guys? seems like a pretty good knowledgeable crew!
they have Meyers and curtis plow parts. plus they can do some nice suspension upgrades!


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1133801 said:


> ddb maine, where do you look for all your forcasts? You seem to be pretty knowledgeable about it..


I read all of them, NOAA, accweather, weather channel. I'll spend 30 min everymorning reading articles about whats happening across the country, and 30 min alon reading around whats happening in the east. Plus i got this really wild blue jay who tells me whats comin down from canada.:bluebounc

I like details. Also since most of them are wrong in one way or another its easy to compile facts from all and make reasonable predictions your self.

Noaa is saying this storm is headed our way. Alfred has 4 days of snow lined up, boston south has nothing. The others are starting to align with that. They are saying its a pretty weak storm in terms of precipitation, but in passing over the great lakes which are really warm right now its going to pick up alot of moisture. Hopefully enough to make it over here.

you guys aren't ready? I'm ready to rock, I've tested everything three times. Sooooo if you need someone to fill in..........

The ground was getting pretty hard for a bit, now its mush again. I hope it hardens up over the coming nights, I've only got 2 paved driveways. everything else is dirt. (muddysmiley)


----------



## bow2no1

i listen to noaa forecast on my cell 207-688-3210
seems to be convient


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1134861 said:


> I read all of them, NOAA, accweather, weather channel. I'll spend 30 min everymorning reading articles about whats happening across the country, and 30 min alon reading around whats happening in the east. Plus i got this really wild blue jay who tells me whats comin down from canada.:bluebounc
> 
> I like details. Also since most of them are wrong in one way or another its easy to compile facts from all and make reasonable predictions your self.
> 
> Noaa is saying this storm is headed our way. Alfred has 4 days of snow lined up, boston south has nothing. The others are starting to align with that. They are saying its a pretty weak storm in terms of precipitation, but in passing over the great lakes which are really warm right now its going to pick up alot of moisture. Hopefully enough to make it over here.
> 
> you guys aren't ready? I'm ready to rock, I've tested everything three times. Sooooo if you need someone to fill in..........
> 
> The ground was getting pretty hard for a bit, now its mush again. I hope it hardens up over the coming nights, I've only got 2 paved driveways. everything else is dirt. (muddysmiley)


NICE!! I usually read accuweather, WABI, and WLBZ2... As of when I read thismorning, their thinking the storm will hit us, or atleast way north and east....


----------



## mercer_me

I go to Maine.gov weather and they are usualy pretty good. http://www.maine.gov/mema/weather/weather.htm I also wach Channel 5 and they do ok.


----------



## ddb maine

bow2no1;1134865 said:


> i listen to noaa forecast on my cell 207-688-3210
> seems to be convient


I have the weather channel app on my phone. Their predictions are useally way off, but I can use it for live radar maps, which is awesome, I know when it will start and when it will stop.


----------



## ddb maine

*putting it here*

I know its out of context, but the only relevant prices will be from you guys.

I picked up a few drives from a guy in town who's been doin this for years. like 40+

he was charging 35$ for this drive. I kept his price, and with only having 4 plowable events last year it hasnt been through the solid profit-loss test yet

what would you charge? each half moon stripe is 100ft. its a 1200ft drive with the nearly 100x100 section at the end to clear.


----------



## ddb maine

for the length of the drive its one pass in one pass out and your done. plus entry cleanup. I set my fuel surcharges to kick at 3.00 a gal, so right now its 40 if the price stays up. Which I think is a bit closer to where it should be.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1134880 said:


> I know its out of context, but the only relevant prices will be from you guys.
> 
> I picked up a few drives from a guy in town who's been doin this for years. like 40+
> 
> he was charging 35$ for this drive. I kept his price, and with only having 4 plowable events last year it hasnt been through the solid profit-loss test yet
> 
> what would you charge? each half moon stripe is 100ft. its a 1200ft drive with the nearly 100x100 section at the end to clear.


I would probably charge around $50. But it's hard to say when you haven't sean it in person.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1134883 said:


> I would probably charge around $50. But it's hard to say when you haven't sean it in person.


Thats what I thought. I appreciate the response. Good to know the numbers in my head are correct on a larger scale.


----------



## Mick76

1200 feet or over 2 tenths of a mile plus the 100 x 100 for 35 bucks?! no freakin way. Looks like its rural and hes on the lake $$$ (out of stater?). I'd charge between $75 - $100 for that drive per pass.


----------



## ddb maine

Not an out of stater. It's his inlaws old camp. Yes it's water front, they do have some money. But that price would get a laugh. Is it worth 75$? Maybe 10 years ago. Everyone around here is broke. Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## ddb maine

Wait... Did you say per pass?


----------



## plowguy43

I price depending on town. I'm not sure whereabouts that is, but $50-$75 per storm if its really a one pass in and out type deal. 

Gotta love the guys who did it for $35, you know they had an old beater with no insurance on it. I just picked up an account that was surprised I charged for sanding- when I asked why, they said you can get sand for free from the town like the old plow guy did. I laughed and asked for his name so I could turn him into the town/police for using town sand for hire.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1135000 said:


> I price depending on town. I'm not sure whereabouts that is, but $50-$75 per storm if its really a one pass in and out type deal.
> 
> Gotta love the guys who did it for $35, you know they had an old beater with no insurance on it. I just picked up an account that was surprised I charged for sanding- when I asked why, they said you can get sand for free from the town like the old plow guy did. I laughed and asked for his name so I could turn him into the town/police for using town sand for hire.


If he wasn't charging for the sand and he wasn't taking it to another town it's not ilegal, atleast that's how it is around hear.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah same here, he was using another towns sand but it was part of the same county- not sure if it makes a difference.


----------



## ddb maine

Plowguy. The guy who did it owns an excavation business that's been in town for over 70 years, his old man started it. He's got alot of equipment, a wheel loader, two skids, a tri axle dump, twin Axel dump, two single Axel dumps, some big excavators, a semi and a low boy to haul with. He's also got a 2010 gmc 3500 srw with an 8ft fisher, and a 2004 f350 v10 with an 8ft fisher. It's crazy how drastic price ranges are even in the state. The other aspect to consider for this is that it's within 1 mile of home base and i do 14 others on this road. 75 would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1134976 said:


> Not an out of stater. It's his inlaws old camp. Yes it's water front, they do have some money. But that price would get a laugh. Is it worth 75$? Maybe 10 years ago. Everyone around here is broke. Thanks for your opinion though.


Yes I said per pass..... So what if they laugh at it... your rates are your rates...... Resis are one pass per 10" in my neck of the woods....I wouldn't care who it is... If hes on the water hes got cash and can't use the phrase "everyones broke" ..... Your in business to make $ (a reasonable profit) and you will not be making any at $35.. I'm in Auburn. I couldn't get that $75 rate in town but can get them all day long out of town.

and a side note... I don't care what others have for equipment. The contractor that does the wally world has all that stuff also (hes in the excavation biz)... it doesn't mean hes making any $ at it...... hes just keeping guys busy over the slow months...
Good luck to you!


----------



## ddb maine

That's the way I handle my design and construction business. I get paid well for that.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1135019 said:


> Plowguy. The guy who did it owns an excavation business that's been in town for over 70 years, his old man started it. He's got alot of equipment, a wheel loader, two skids, a tri axle dump, twin Axel dump, two single Axel dumps, some big excavators, a semi and a low boy to haul with. He's also got a 2010 gmc 3500 srw with an 8ft fisher, and a 2004 f350 v10 with an 8ft fisher. It's crazy how drastic price ranges are even in the state. The other aspect to consider for this is that it's within 1 mile of home base and i do 14 others on this road. 75 would be pretty sweet.


WOW - you would think he'd charge higher. I can't believe that being in the business he's in he'd charge such low prices (bringing down the price for everyone else). Thats something the uninsured lowballers do around here. At the same time, a few years back I needed my driveway cleared and it was done for $20 by some local guy who does most of the driveways in the town- is he insured correctly? I don't know.


----------



## plowguy43

Just had a guy fly in from NY saying Buffalo got over 20" of snow.


----------



## ddb maine

:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::10 characters worth of mad, and only four images... lots of stipulations... man o man


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1134875 said:


> I have the weather channel app on my phone. Their predictions are usually way off, but I can use it for live radar maps, which is awesome, I know when it will start and when it will stop.


This is so true! I watch the interactive radars and can predict it better then they can in certain aspects. It's almost like they get lazy when they're predicting this region.



ddb maine;1134880 said:


> I know its out of context, but the only relevant prices will be from you guys.
> 
> I picked up a few drives from a guy in town who's been doin this for years. like 40+
> 
> he was charging 35$ for this drive. I kept his price, and with only having 4 plowable events last year it hasn't been through the solid profit-loss test yet
> 
> what would you charge? each half moon stripe is 100ft. its a 1200ft drive with the nearly 100x100 section at the end to clear.


If it were just the road in, I might charge $45 for anything under 6", but to clear the upper area as well.....$65-$75 for anything under 6".



mercer_me;1135011 said:


> If he wasn't charging for the sand and he wasn't taking it to another town it's not illegal, atleast that's how it is around hear.


In Windham, your only allowed a certain amount. The problem here is that Windham was the target for the building boom, Long story short, 80% of this towns roads are all private. Try accounting for that when allowing free sand at the public works! Not going to happen. The last know rule to me was 2 - 5 gallon pals per residence, for driveway use only.

Straight sand is cheap enough; I only pay $6.70 per yard.



plowguy43;1135113 said:


> Just had a guy fly in from NY saying Buffalo got over 20" of snow.


I think we need to move Bob! Everyone else gets to play in the white stuff before us. :crying:


----------



## ddb maine

I looked at a map a few days ago of the heaviest hit areas by repeated lake effect snow, I looked at the dark purple spot top of michigan of somewhere... said "phone home"


Weather channel has bumped up there monday snow chances to 40.others have bumped theirs up as well.. noaa is saying fri-snow, sat-rain, sun-snow, mon-snow, and i just picked up two more accounts today.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1134901 said:


> 1200 feet or over 2 tenths of a mile plus the 100 x 100 for 35 bucks?! no freakin way. Looks like its rural and hes on the lake $$$ (out of stater?). I'd charge between $75 - $100 for that drive per pass.





ddb maine;1134976 said:


> Not an out of stater. It's his inlaws old camp. Yes it's water front, they do have some money. But that price would get a laugh. Is it worth 75$? Maybe 10 years ago. Everyone around here is broke. Thanks for your opinion though.


I didn't see this until after. He is definitely in the right range ddb, as you can see above, it's about what I would charge as well. I might consider $50 a whack if I could do it at my leisure, but that would be for anything under 6", I would go $75 up to 10", or maybe.....$1000 - $1200 for the season with a 12" cap.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1135135 said:


> :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::10 characters worth of mad, and only four images... lots of stipulations... man o man


I got a feeling we're not going to see anything more then an inch or two, which will immediately turn to slush. We'll see if that changes as the weekend gets closer though.

Con Grats on the new accounts!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah we need to pack up and head to Buffalo or northern michigan or something. Heck Alaska has had snow since September!

Ryan- where are you getting 1 yard of sand from? I need to do that, buying it by the bag is worthless and expensive.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Low ballers go home!*

You guys are crackin my up with these quotes on that long driveway............
This deal of older guys with nothing to do but plow with there 1979 pickup and wornout old plow is never going to go away ................ their wife is sick of them hanging around the house; and he is sick of looking at her in curlers.......... they will plow a $100 driveway around here for a 6 pack of warm Old Milwaukee........... 
And then you have the 19 years old; drawing Unemployment that can get his hands on the girlfriends dads "beater" Again no insurance; with the dogeared plow that will plow them for anything they will pay as long as its $5 over the gas they just burned.............
If you think you got it tough where you are plowing..... then march right up here into Washington County where $20K a year is considered BIG MONEY, unless you are one of the 300 that work in the Woodland mill, and see if you think you really got it tough , I bet you will go home with a new attitude....... these guys would NOT pay 10 cents to see the "Statue of Liberty" pizz in the ocean!
Like the Alabama song says ........
"ussmileyflagWall Street fell but we couldnt tell"tymusic


----------



## plowguy43

Holy h*ll he's back from the dead! Good to see you FisherVman, you taking the 3 day trip to our Meet this weekend?


----------



## FisherVMan

No probably not but I darn sure SHOULD! I am still trying to kill a monster buck that is about 10X smarter than me! I did get the plow out and dust it off the other day as we had about 3-4 " but it is once more raining hot water here today and it is about gone................
Good to see you are still out there!:salute:


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1135173 said:


> You guys are crackin my up with these quotes on that long driveway............
> This deal of older guys with nothing to do but plow with there 1979 pickup and wornout old plow is never going to go away ................ their wife is sick of them hanging around the house; and he is sick of looking at her in curlers.......... they will plow a $100 driveway around here for a 6 pack of warm Old Milwaukee...........
> And then you have the 19 years old; drawing Unemployment that can get his hands on the girlfriends dads "beater" Again no insurance; with the dogeared plow that will plow them for anything they will pay as long as its $5 over the gas they just burned.............
> If you think you got it tough where you are plowing..... then march right up here into Washington County where $20K a year is considered BIG MONEY, unless you are one of the 300 that work in the Woodland mill, and see if you think you really got it tough , I bet you will go home with a new attitude....... these guys would NOT pay 10 cents to see the statue of liberty pizz in the ocean!
> Like the Alabama song says ........
> "ussmileyflagWall Street fell but we couldnt tell"tymusic


I might be going crazy, but that sounds like nothing more then reflection to me!


----------



## FisherVMan

And how is the old RePO Man !!!!!!!!!!!! I trust you had a good summer?


----------



## ddb maine

Fisher. Can't say I've talked to you before. So I know what the others already do, how would you rate your sarcasm one a 1-10?


----------



## Mick76

Anybody want this........http://maine.craigslist.org/lab/2091154502.html


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1135203 said:


> And how is the old RePO Man !!!!!!!!!!!! I trust you had a good summer?


Damn Skippy, Chief. I was on the water much of the season, which makes me a happy guy! How about you?


----------



## ddb maine

good eyes Mick, I'll see what its about. Thanks


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea we had lots of guiding this season and just finished up with some Vermont and Conn Hunters and shut the Lodge down for the winter............


DDB............... I would rate us about an 8 on the sarcasm scale............


----------



## ddb maine

You run a lodge up there eh? Good bud of mine tracks waterfoul through the Dakotas April-oct. And guides in corpus Christi oct- feb. He's talked about opening a lodge. Aparently those Texas oil guys have alot of money and really like shootin shet. When he mentions moose they open their wallets. 
Nice to meet ya.


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1135183 said:


> No probably not but I darn sure SHOULD! I am still trying to kill a monster buck that is about 10X smarter than me!


It's on December 5 wich is a Sunday.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1135142 said:


> Straight sand is cheap enough; I only pay $6.70 per yard.


That sounds high to me. I looked into buying sand this Summer and it was around $3 a yard but, that was for well over 100 yards and the guy was going to charge so much per load to haul it. I ended up just hirering the whole job out for one set price so I don't know what it came out to per yard the way I paid.


----------



## plowguy43

Maybe it was because you were buying 100 yards rather than just 1-2 at a time. Maybe he was giving a much bigger discount due to the size of the purchase? I don't know though. 

I'm 11 on the scale of sarcasmismismism


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1135362 said:


> That sounds high to me. I looked into buying sand this Summer and it was around $3 a yard but, that was for well over 100 yards and the guy was going to charge so much per load to haul it. I ended up just hirering the whole job out for one set price so I don't know what it came out to per yard the way I paid.


.....I don't know, I've never really questioned it. I'm sure the bigger contractors are getting a better deal. I sub all my stuff out at this point, and when I do get some, it's always the mixed stuff.


----------



## ddb maine

Sarcasmismismism


----------



## plowguy43

LOL I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1135596 said:


> LOL I have too much time on my hands.


I think we all do. LOL


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Just an FYI 

screened sand is what you want not bank run. Bank run is cheaper and they just dig it out of the earth and load you and will have larger aggregate in it. Screened sand is well screened and usually depending upon who screens it will be screened down to 3/8" and costs more due to the extra labor. Might want to mix with some salt to keep from freezing up. 



If your ever in a bind I have 40 yards 50:50 mix


----------



## ddb maine

everyones pointing at snow over the weekend. Now its just accumulation, and duration


----------



## FisherVMan

How many guys are you expecting to come to the meeting??????? They are talking some snow over in the Jackman area today???? 
Good to meet you to DDB................. I actually love those guys that like to open their wallets !!!!!
Most of mine when they do open up it sounds like an old rusty set of hinges squeaking and squeeling........

Here is todays quote to give you all something to think about ..........

During the last Democratic rulers that where in power; before this lot we have now. We also where blessed with Johnny Cash and Bob Hope.................. with this present goverment we have 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO CASH and NO HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gotta get going and see if I can ventilate this old buck deer with the old smokepole!


----------



## ddb maine

I like your 150, I had a 2003 heritage edition. That truck was gorgeous. black and silver ext. with all black int, sunroof... man o man. The 350 is a workhorse though. Havnt been able to stop it yet. Though I think I need u joints. any suggestions? somone on here was yelling MOOG.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well felas looks like everyones saying snow monday... Accuweather is saying 3" monday night, but I tend to not belive them because their off quiet a bit... Hoping for 5"+


----------



## 06Sierra

Ddb, check autoparts123.com. Not sure how much of a hurry you are to fix, but they have some good prices. They do carry some moog stuff, as well as timken and other higher end names. Prices are pretty good from what I have seen as well.


----------



## ddb maine

06Sierra;1136268 said:


> Ddb, check autoparts123.com. Not sure how much of a hurry you are to fix, but they have some good prices. They do carry some moog stuff, as well as timken and other higher end names. Prices are pretty good from what I have seen as well.


Thanks bud.


----------



## plowguy43

You can also check out rockauto.com, I can get you a discount code for them as well. Very fast shipping, usually 2-3 days Max.

Man O Man I'm hoping we get some nice snow- just picked up another 2 accounts now just need some $now!


----------



## 06Sierra

Rock auto is great for dealer only parts, they seem to be about half of what a dealer wants. I have had good luck with them also. 

They are calling for a couple inches up here too.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1136431 said:


> You can also check out rockauto.com, I can get you a discount code for them as well. Very fast shipping, usually 2-3 days Max.
> 
> Man O Man I'm hoping we get some nice snow- just picked up another 2 accounts now just need some $now!


congrats on the pickups


----------



## Mick76

Guys,
I'm thinking ahead for next year... where did you purchase your cacl locally and at what price? I don't want to purchase a whole truck load, just 3 skid/ton or so....... or if any of you want to go in a a truck load, I have the ability to unload the truck and place the pallets on your trailer??? .... thoughts????


----------



## plowguy43

Lowes/Home Depot by the bag. As you can tell I'm no where near the operation that most of you guys are.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mike I sent you an email with a flyer for Tru Green.


----------



## ddb maine

Do any of you have experience using calcium magnesium acetate? All of my customers are on wells and all are lake front.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1136658 said:


> Do any of you have experience using calcium magnesium acetate? All of my customers are on wells and all are lake front.


From what I recall from last year, it's safe. There was an article last year on it being tested extensively and it was found to be safer then any other alternative. Of coarse, like anything useful....I can't find it when I need it.


----------



## plowguy43

No, most of them I use sand for. I need to get a better spreader as mine only throw's really fine stuff like tube sand/sandbox sand.


----------



## ddb maine

I'm thinking I'm going to buy some, I've read a 3:7 ratio with water makes an excellent spray for pretreating. Question is wether it's cheap enough.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1136734 said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to buy some, I've read a 3:7 ratio with water makes an excellent spray for pretreating. Question is wether it's cheap enough.


I think that stuff is pretty expensive....


----------



## ddb maine

Side note: I'm driving to Augusta right now. According to the overhead console I get 13 mpg going downhill at 65. Flat I'm getting 11. Uphill 9. With a 5.4l


----------



## ddb maine

Downshifted up the grade before exit 49..... 6mpg


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't know who is worse, your or Bob, I get chatting with him via email, and come to find out he is driving on the highway or on a back road somewhere. 

Wow, thats just wrong. My dirty dog is still getting 18-20 mpg on the highway, and I hardly ever drive under 70 mph. Drop your tailgate and see if that helps any.


----------



## plowguy43

LMAO - turn the engine off and see how high it goes!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1136745 said:


> *I don't know who is worse, your or Bob, I get chatting with him via email, and come to find out he is driving on the highway or on a back road somewhere. *
> 
> Wow, thats just wrong. My dirty dog is still getting 18-20 mpg on the highway, and I hardly ever drive under 70 mph. Drop your tailgate and see if that helps any.


Don't worry about that, typing an email is the easiest thing I do while driving. Normally I'm walking about my car trying to find something I dropped- while texting/emailing you. Its what cruise control is for :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1136740 said:


> Side note: I'm driving to Augusta right now. According to the overhead console I get 13 mpg going downhill at 65. Flat I'm getting 11. Uphill 9. With a 5.4l


My uncle has that thing on his Dodge that tells him what he gets for milledge and he said when he is plowing it will go down as low as 2mpg


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1136751 said:


> Don't worry about that, typing an email is the easiest thing I do while driving. Normally I'm walking about my car trying to find something I dropped- while texting/emailing you. Its what cruise control is for.


 You guys are crazy.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1136751 said:


> Don't worry about that, typing an email is the easiest thing I do while driving. Normally I'm walking about my car trying to find something I dropped- while texting/emailing you. Its what cruise control is for :laughing:











I think this says it all!


----------



## plowguy43

Your picture doesn't show up on my phone LOL!!!!


----------



## plowguy43

So who's definitely coming to this thing:

ME
Repo
Mercer
Bacwudzme
????


----------



## ddb maine

My phone must be better than yours. Toll coming. Ezpass and cruise control


----------



## ddb maine

Mpg wise: I'm thinking roof rack and the side boxes


----------



## ddb maine

Bfg allterrains as well


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1136814 said:


> So who's definitely coming to this thing:
> 
> ME
> Repo
> Mercer
> Bacwudzme
> ????


I'm going to be there. Everybody else who is coming should say so.


----------



## Dewey

I'm gonna be there !!ussmileyflag


----------



## plowguy43

Nice see you there


----------



## FisherVMan

Some guy told my wife today that we are soposed to get up to 10" of snow Sunday nite and Monday ????? Anyone else heard this story?????


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1136915 said:


> Some guy told my wife today that we are soposed to get up to 10" of snow Sunday nite and Monday ????? Anyone else heard this story?????


From what I heard we are going to get snow. But I don't know how much.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Just watched Joe cupo and unless your up the presidential mountains or on the canadian Border no chance of above 5". I am in the dusting to an inch probably get a dusting. Spreader is loaded and ready to roll. Mounted a new camera for my back-up camera to watch the sand salt spread.


----------



## plowguy43

Are you talking about saturday or sunday? All the online weather sites are saying possible 1-3" tomorrow? I just tossed the plow on "in case"


----------



## dmcarpentry

i think ill make it sunday..... Ryan let me know if you wanna ride up together ? or anyone else who is local


----------



## bow2no1

local? to maine? i think i am lol


----------



## dmcarpentry

good point..... Windham


----------



## GMCHD plower

I heard somewhere that ya 6-10" sunday night into monday...


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1136853 said:


> Bfg allterrains as well


I got them, I just bought another set to put on too. I looked and looked....after reading all the reveiws and price shopping for 2 weeks, I had enough, I walked into NBT (or whatever that place is) and asked if they could do $160 a pop, cash & carry, he pondered it a bit and said, "yeah ok"! To consider that i think that is a good price is just crazy. simply pathetic isn't it.



plowguy43;1137080 said:


> Are you talking about saturday or sunday? All the online weather sites are saying possible 1-3" tomorrow? I just tossed the plow on "in case"


Check! Got mine on too, I even adjusted my drop speed. Ready to roll.

Note to self: Stay off non paved areas, it's a soup bowl out there!


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1137164 said:


> i think ill make it sunday..... Ryan let me know if you wanna ride up together ? or anyone else who is local


Thanks for the offer, but the wife and kids are going to go visit with my Mother around the corner while were there. (She lives across from the Capital Building)


----------



## bow2no1

GMCHD plower;1137203 said:


> I heard somewhere that ya 6-10" sunday night into monday...


that would make a nice lil christmas bonus for my self.... i just have my doubts it will happin. although i hope it does!


----------



## plowguy43

Bacwudzme (Pete) and I are meeting up and driving together at the Gray park and ride at 12.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't have my plow on. But I helped my uncle and cousins put there 9' MM1 on there Chevy 3500. It took 5 guys and 2 crow bars to get it on.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1137388 said:


> I don't have my plow on. But I helped my uncle and cousins put there 9' MM1 on there Chevy 3500. It took 5 guys and 2 crow bars to get it on.


What's wrong with that mental picture?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1137492 said:


> What's wrong with that mental picture?


I was gonna say the same thing...:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Damn double post!


----------



## ddb maine

Big flakes in alfred. starting to accumulate on the sides of the road. grass is covered........ stay cold baby


----------



## ddb maine

lots of banding out there. Dot is treating, and justifying new edges I suppose?


----------



## ddb maine

according to current radar its the opposite of what they were predicting, rain in the north and snow in the south...... a difference of 50 mi can turn this second storm until something decent down here, everyone point a fan southwest.


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1137758 said:


> according to current radar its the opposite of what they were predicting, rain in the north and snow in the south...... a difference of 50 mi can turn this second storm until something decent down here, everyone point a fan southwest.


I would but I want it to dump a bunch in the bangor area! haha


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1137492 said:


> What's wrong with that mental picture?





GMCHD plower;1137501 said:


> I was gonna say the same thing...:laughing:


Ya, know that I read that that does sound kinda weird. We had 2 guys liftting the head gear with crow bars, on guy releasing the pins, and me and another guy was pushing on the blade.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL- I got 2" here in Otisfield, "plowed" the one driveway on a 1" trigger. Dug up dirt mostly and was a waste of time but the homeowner was happy. I'm hoping for 1 more inch!

Anyone else get anything plowable? This stuff is greasy!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1137790 said:


> LOL- I got 2" here in Otisfield, "plowed" the one driveway on a 1" trigger. Dug up dirt mostly and was a waste of time but the homeowner was happy. I'm hoping for 1 more inch!
> 
> Anyone else get anything plowable? This stuff is greasy!


I got a dusting. They had some of the roads in my town graded yesterday.:angry::realmad: How dumb can you be to have the roads graded when it's suposed to snow the next day?


----------



## GMCHD plower

It's been just rain here, hoping monday will make up for it....


----------



## eric02038

mercer_me;1137388 said:


> I don't have my plow on. But I helped my uncle and cousins put there 9' MM1 on there Chevy 3500. It took 5 guys and 2 crow bars to get it on.


Might only take a minute to mount but it take fives guys...I hate those old MM1's


----------



## ddb maine

half inch of big flakes. 

I dealt with a minute mount once. a friend of mine was covering for his uncle, and i went along to shovel. we were... 18-maybe 19... he had apparently never hooked up the plow before only took it off..... so its snowing like a mofo, i meet him at his house and he's banging around on the plow like a monkey:realmad:. Me- "whats up???" him- " have you ever hooked one of these up?" me-

I looked at it for a minute, saw the pivots on the bottom of the tower, pushed the tower up and into place...

about 9 hours later we returned. it went well considering the start. he had driven the route a few times before but had never hooked the plow up.


----------



## Dewey

It's snowing in Liberty..... 30 degrees....and ground is white,,,Thinkig it won't amount to much...


----------



## ddb maine

snows gone in alfred. 36*


----------



## mercer_me

I went for a ride and the next town over has 2". It's 32 and still snowing.


----------



## 06Sierra

Nothing up here. Calling for 7+ inches Monday though.


----------



## plowguy43

Snow is melting away here, glad I got a little $$ this morning LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1138073 said:


> Nothing up here. Calling for 7+ inches Monday though.


Where are you getting amounts?


----------



## 06Sierra

Everywhere I have looked had the same amounts; weather.com, accuweather, wlbz.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1137777 said:


> Ya, know that I read that that does sound kinda weird. We had 2 guys lifting the head gear with crow bars, on guy releasing the pins, and me and another guy was pushing on the blade.


It's all about the prep. Drop it on a solid surface, or use a good sized piece of wood as a kick stand. Line up as straight as you can and have at it. I totally understand the first mount of the season, especially if it's sunk in. Don't think for a minute if your just a couple inches off that your going to be ok, you can manipulate it occasionally, but I always found myself getting into a struggling match with it as you did. As far as height, if you can't adjust it by rocking the headgear forward or backwards, you can pick it up off the ground by yourself and do it. I can lift My XLS, and adjust the jack stand with no help.



plowguy43;1137790 said:


> LOL- I got 2" here in Otisfield, "plowed" the one driveway on a 1" trigger. Dug up dirt mostly and was a waste of time but the homeowner was happy. I'm hoping for 1 more inch!
> 
> Anyone else get anything plowable? This stuff is greasy!


I got nadda man. A little something something on the windshield, and that's about it.


----------



## ddb maine

scored another "on call" account.

have any of you seen the you tube series from the dot driver in Mass, Atktrucker? Not much of a you tube fan, and I think a good amount has to do with his route being the highway I grew up on, but hes got videos from last winter, and this winter hes running an 85 autocar with an 11'. Its worth a few minutes.

Especially since I can see the sunset... wtf.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1138342 said:


> It's all about the prep. Drop it on a solid surface, or use a good sized piece of wood as a kick stand. Line up as straight as you can and have at it. I totally understand the first mount of the season, especially if it's sunk in. Don't think for a minute if your just a couple inches off that your going to be ok, you can manipulate it occasionally, but I always found myself getting into a struggling match with it as you did. As far as height, if you can't adjust it by rocking the headgear forward or backwards, you can pick it up off the ground by yourself and do it. I can lift My XLS, and adjust the jack stand with no help.


Ya, it had sunk in quite a bit. I keep mine in the garage so it gos on good.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1138358 said:


> scored another "on call" account.
> 
> have any of you seen the you tube series from the dot driver in Mass, Atktrucker? Not much of a you tube fan, and I think a good amount has to do with his route being the highway I grew up on, but hes got videos from last winter, and this winter hes running an 85 autocar with an 11'. Its worth a few minutes.
> 
> Especially since I can see the sunset... wtf.


Ugh.... I don't do on call type plowing ,,around here they will drive over the snow till it gets to deep.. then call you up and complaiin when it's not scrapped down to the ground....I plow every drive when it snows enough or not at all.....


----------



## ddb maine

not the case here. They're from mass and plan on coming up on occasion this winter. There will be plenty of caps, and terms and beyond my control's in the contract.


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't like on call either. There are a few vet's and old guys I offer it to, but I request payment up front from anyone else. This usually discourages most, especially once they see the difference in pricing. 

The occasional usage folks are almost as bad. In the past I've just made a low low rate for them, we agree I will keep it clear for driveability purposes only and at my convenience. Of coarse I have to stay on top of it more often when we get cold snaps, but it works out better for everyone. 

I did a camp by Shawnee Peak last year for a PS member, there was about 30" of snow, shoveled the walk and everything...I never saw a dime for it. If it was for him it would of been one thing, but it was a third party deal.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1138745 said:


> I don't like on call either. There are a few vet's and old guys I offer it to, but I request payment up front from anyone else. This usually discourages most, especially once they see the difference in pricing.
> 
> The occasional usage folks are almost as bad. In the past I've just made a low low rate for them, we agree I will keep it clear for driveability purposes only and at my convenience. Of coarse I have to stay on top of it more often when we get cold snaps, but it works out better for everyone.
> 
> I did a camp by Shawnee Peak last year for a PS member, there was about 30" of snow, shoveled the walk and everything...I never saw a dime for it. If it was for him it would of been one thing, but it was a third party deal.


, whoa... I read that thread not to long ago. Thats rugged.

It's seeming like the cold is starting to settle in, the temps aren't going to be much above freezing from here on in. Thats a good thing. Atleast when the snow does hit I wont be moving mud around


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1138803 said:


> , whoa... I read that thread not to long ago. Thats rugged.
> 
> It's seeming like the cold is starting to settle in, the temps aren't going to be much above freezing from here on in. Thats a good thing. Atleast when the snow does hit I wont be moving mud around


I 2nd that, bring on the cold temps.....(I can't believe I just said that, that's just wrong!)


----------



## ddb maine

Re: the YouTube thing earlier I was completely unaware that so many people put videos on there. There's a million dot plow guys alone.... Wow. (climbing out from under my rock)


----------



## mercer_me

So, we are still on for today rite?


----------



## plowguy43

Yup we're on. This "storm" is now just snow showers which sucks. They are saying a possible storm for next saturday though.


----------



## mercer_me

Ok, sounds good. Who is definitely coming?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Supposidly we're supposed to get 4-8" here... Nothings frozen so it's gonna suck though...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1139142 said:


> Supposidly we're supposed to get 4-8" here... Nothings frozen so it's gonna suck though...


Have fun playing in the mud.  I got a spot on my lawn that I always plow and if I have to plow tomarow I won't beable to plow that spot. If I drove out there I know I would get stuck in the mud. They are saying it's suposed to be cold this weak so hopefully the ground will freeze.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ohh ya gotta love it! Hoping for the day off from school...


----------



## FisherVMan

*What a MESS!!!*

This storm is going to be an awful mess to plow............ I was in the woods over in Hanesville yesterday[saw a real nice buck but didnt connect with him] and the ground is COMPLEATELY unfrozen in the last couple of days ........... the lake here behind the house has let go, and is open water again. And this is going to be a real lawn "distroyer" and mud bath; if we get a foot of wet snow.......
I gotta put on the studded tires today and fill up the hopper............
Good luck to everyone for tomorrows "Big Event".............


----------



## ddb maine

first map I've seen for monday night-tuesday. Do I need to say copywrite wgme?
anways they are still saying that the track can change and we al could be in for alot more.according to the satalite or radar, the actual storm has been really built yet.. unless its coming from way out east.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1139247 said:


> first map I've seen for monday night-tuesday. Do I need to say copywrite wgme?
> anways they are still saying that the track can change and we al could be in for alot more.according to the satalite or radar, the actual storm has been really built yet.. unless its coming from way out east.


If that 3" to 6" is corect I'm going to put my plow on.


----------



## GMCHD plower

DDB where did you get this map?


----------



## ddb maine

Wgme channel 13. Wgme.com


----------



## ddb maine

I believe they are using wunderground models. It's either them or wmtw that uses them.


----------



## 06Sierra

Calling for 6-14 now. Who knows until it is here!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra where are you from?


----------



## 06Sierra

Fort Fairfield.


----------



## ddb maine

thats a hike!


----------



## Mick76

How are you guys making out at the roadhouse?


----------



## 06Sierra

Just a short hike! I spent almost a year traveling from here to Baileyville before I sold my house down there. That sucked in the winter!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Where the heck is everyone.....Drew, Mike.?


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## Mick76

Damn, I love those rolls! (beers good too!).... Next time I'll be sure to make it!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone use this? http://www.maine.gov/mema/weather/weather.htm are they usually accurate?


----------



## mercer_me

I had a wicked good time. I met 4 realy good guys. Thanks for the good time guys. We should do that again some time.


----------



## RepoMan207

Getting towed home. Damn it! Alternator is toast!


----------



## plowguy43

Same here Will! Definitely was a great time meeting everyone. Definitely need to do it again.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Geez guys way to make someone feel left out... haha jk Maybe I'll see if myself and LaPlante's can make it next time...


----------



## RepoMan207

Nice meeting everyone as well! We should do it again soon!


----------



## plowguy43

Yes we do Ryan, we already know the next meeting place in Vasselboro


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1139842 said:


> Getting towed home. Damn it! Alternator is toast!


That sucks Ryan. I hope you can get one tomarow.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1140006 said:


> Yes we do Ryan, we already know the next meeting place in Vasselboro


I don't think I'm old enough to get in that place.


----------



## plowguy43

We'll get you in! Wait, Ryan you needed to get towed? We didn't pass you on 95 or we would've given you a ride and called AAA.


----------



## mercer_me

I ended up putting the plow on. Chanel 5 is calling for 5" to 10" in my area.


----------



## plowguy43

Lucky *******, we're getting flurries now.


----------



## plowguy43

Whoops that word was b. A. S. T. A. R. D, kidding of course Will


----------



## GMCHD plower

Once place says 6-10" for me, the other says 8-13" by tomorrow night....


----------



## Spudman

Glad to hear that the meet went well. I would've liked to attend, but had to load potatoes. We ship loads on Sunday to give the plant some potatoes to start up with early Monday morning. 

I like to use the NOAA website (weather.gov) for weather forecasts and radar imagery. The "Forecast Discussion" section is where the meteorologists write their predictions in their own words. They usually give a good summary of the weather outlook. 

I've got the plow on and ready, but am not looking forward to all the gravel lots we have.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I know what you mean Spudman, I was hooking up 1/2 and hr ago and everything was still squishy...


----------



## bacwudzme

I had a good time also, Will, we will get you into "Tassleboro! 

Ryan that sucks but it could have been in the middle of the plowing route

Dewey gets my vote for best plowing story! Plow on top of the sander!!!! I would of love to seen that!

Bobby that was a good set on posi layed down!


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1140201 said:


> I had a good time also, Will, we will get you into "Tassleboro!
> 
> Ryan that sucks but it could have been in the middle of the plowing route
> 
> Dewey gets my vote for best plowing story! Plow on top of the sander!!!! I would of love to seen that!
> 
> Bobby that was a good set on posi layed down!


Sounds good on getting me in. That was a good story that Dewey had. That's quite a thing to have the plow come rite off the truck.


----------



## Dewey

Well I'm glad I was a source of a good story !!! LOL... I wish I had taken pictures....It was a wild ride with a abrupt end...One I hope not to do again  I'm gonna try to keep a camera with me this year maybe I'll get a couple of pics on here if I can figure it out.... Anyways till next time....It was really great to meet you guys... The food was great too !!!


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1140016 said:


> That sucks Ryan. I hope you can get one tomarow.


Oh yeah, Already have it all pulled apart, and installed a new tensioner that i had on hand. Napa.com is showing one at my local store, as well as Westbrook so I'll be good to go. The only question is whether or not I will have to rush around at 6AM due to the storm or not.



plowguy43;1140050 said:


> We'll get you in! Wait, Ryan you needed to get towed? We didn't pass you on 95 or we would've given you a ride and called AAA.


I called the Boys from Windham to come tow me home and put it on the 3A card. I prefer to load my own stuff, to many retards behind the cables these days. I just made it to my mothers when it clunked out! I knew it was coming, I was grateful it happen when, and where it did.



bacwudzme;1140201 said:


> I had a good time also, Will, we will get you into "Tassleboro!
> 
> Ryan that sucks but it could have been in the middle of the plowing route
> 
> Dewey gets my vote for best plowing story! Plow on top of the sander!!!! I would of love to seen that!
> 
> Bobby that was a good set on posi layed down!


Damn, I missed the burn out show!

Dewey definitely topped the charts.


----------



## Tracy89

Calling for 2-6 in the oxford hills area.....pretty certain im not gunna get to excited....leave the plow behind the shed.


----------



## RepoMan207

The one time I don't want it to snow.....atleast not until roughly 10AM. I think there still only predicting a dusting to 2" here in Windham still.


----------



## loggerman

Got about a inch here in jackson! Put the plow on last night,and got the sleds started! Well atleast the free ski doo tundra i got! Think i will beat that around this afternoon.


----------



## FisherVMan

*This is going to be a big one!*

Mornin Boys...........
We have about 4" of heavy wet snow here at the foot of East Grand Lake at 4:45 am measured and this storm is the first time they have got it right for ages............ it certainly has all the makings of a big one..........
They are now calling for over 12" here by midnite tonite with two inches an hour thought out some of the day. I hate to say it on here as they are so full of it most of the time but I think they NAILED it this time! 
For all of you that have been dreaming of plowing for days I think your wish has come true, we have seen this before a foot of new snow ontop of just unthawed ground and it is never good................. ground that has never froze is one issue but this sloppy mess is going to be a real circus. !HIGH winds here so doesnt look good for the POWER!
Best part is the competition will be tearing up everyones lawns so bad I should get some phone calls for  I will try to post some photos if we get over 15". Of some "high bowties" hope you all make a fortune! 

PS Just got the 5am update off WLBZ and they are showing 12" everywhere in Aroostook County but looks like Northern Washington will get even more and again over around Chamberlain Lake both may see even larger amounts,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they are now showing the bottom of the storm from about Waterville over to the MidCoast area and this forcaster isnt seeing much of anything below that line?????


----------



## GMCHD plower

Starting to come down hot and heavy in bangor.... Schools canceled so I'm headed to go do some shoveling...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1140542 said:


> Starting to come down hot and heavy in bangor.... Schools canceled so I'm headed to go do some shoveling...


It's just starting hear. I don't have school either. I'm going to go out plowing with my uncle in the big Forld L9000 and when it's done snowing I'll go plow driveways.


----------



## bow2no1

i'm loading the plow up and goin to portland this morning! i'm gonna have Palmer spring put some new hydraulic lines and a couple new rams on and whatever else they think it needs. 


i had to work yesterday, or i would have been at the road house. you guys wanna shoot for the 1st sunday of the of every month during the plowing season? maybe we could decided on various locations and try to make it fair on everyone as driving distance.


----------



## dmcarpentry

sorry i missed it guys, sounds like a good time 

couldn't find the time to get up there, ended up working on the truck 

hopefully ill make it next time


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1140201 said:


> I had a good time also, Will, we will get you into "Tassleboro!
> 
> Ryan that sucks but it could have been in the middle of the plowing route
> 
> Dewey gets my vote for best plowing story! Plow on top of the sander!!!! I would of love to seen that!
> 
> *Bobby that was a good set on posi layed down!*


I debated it because there were other people in the park & ride but then again, who cares, its not my truck! LOL, made sure the traction control was off.



RepoMan207 said:


> Damn, I missed the burn out show!


Remember, never buy a rental- This 11 2500 only have 3 Miles on it when I took it home. When I got to work this morning it had 296 hahahaha


----------



## 06dmax

Snowing pretty good in guilford right now probably have 4 inches or so gonna go do my rounds again here in a few and check out the driveways. Pretty happy to see the snow coming down.


----------



## mercer_me

There is about an inch in Mercer. The snow almost stoped but, it's picking back up. I hope I didn't put my plow on for nothing.


----------



## 06dmax

it's still snowing here at a constant pace its not coming down to hard but its constant


----------



## 06Sierra

We had maybe 2 inches overnight and it has been raining all morning here. It's a nice slushy mess.


----------



## Dewey

We have 4" on the gound and coming down fast !!! Just made my rounds on my contracts.
Gonna wait a bit to do the rest.... Kinda slippery stuff... I'm going to put a yard of sand in the sander before I go back out to see if that helps !! payup ussmileyflag


----------



## 06Sierra

A few pages back I mentioned closing on a house. Well, here is what I will be plowing soon. The house is mine, just not sure exactly when we are moving in yet.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...777,-67.800906&spn=0.002573,0.006845&t=h&z=18


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey - Your killing me with the sanding! Your making me want to just go ahead and buy the new spreader I've been eyeing - Buyers TGS07. Its a tailgate mounted spreader with a vibrator and auger built in that can spread sand, rock salt, you name it! 

06Sierra - That is a very nice house you got there. I'll plow the drive for $125 a storm


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1140839 said:


> Dewey - Your killing me with the sanding! Your making me want to just go ahead and buy the new spreader I've been eyeing - Buyers TGS07. Its a tailgate mounted spreader with a vibrator and auger built in that can spread sand, rock salt, you name it!
> 
> 06Sierra - That is a very nice house you got there. I'll plow the drive for $125 a storm


I'd say out of all the equipment I own It has had the least issues and made me more money than the rest...... Like I said yesterday I have a camp road that I bid for the winter plowing.... The sanding is on call basis ... On a normal winter I make more sanding it than I do plowing.... And my plowing bid is not the cheapest !!!! I'd much rather sand than plow !!


----------



## 06Sierra

You would spend that in gas to get here and back home Plowguy!!


----------



## plowguy43

Crazy stuff, I think I'm going to end up getting it and really bid for more road's next year. I got one this year randomly (they called me off of a flyer), but its easier than drives and pays more.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1140901 said:


> You would spend that in gas to get here and back home Plowguy!!


Hmmm....I'll take a Vespa and use your truck. Problem solved!:laughing:


----------



## 06dmax

its pretty much stopped snowing here i have a feeling later this afternoon if were gonna get hit with more snow thats when its gonna come


----------



## mercer_me

I only got about 2" hear. Not enough to plow. :angry: I ended riding with my uncle plowing roads for the day.


----------



## ddb maine

*latest*

most recent. 13 seems to be the only one putting out maps for this.


----------



## mercer_me

If I get another 2" I'm go to plow.


----------



## 06dmax

I plowed a little bit today but nothing big


----------



## GMCHD plower

I hate to brag, but... I was plowing and shoveling all day with laPlantes...


----------



## ddb maine

:middlefinger:  got any pics? It will take the sting out.


----------



## 2COR517

2-4 inches here, one place that gets "Lake Effect" was pushing six.


----------



## Tracy89

Screw maine...i am so mad. Put my plow on got everything ready. Didnt get a drop of snow.....not even a few flurries....SO MAD!!! Hope all you guys up north are loving it...cause im hating it right know.


----------



## FisherVMan

Not sure if I should give a Grand Lake report or not............................... We got HAMMERED here; and looks like it ended up with 16.5" of the white{wet} stuff ! Quite an interesting day as I cautioned a few of our customers about their lawns and the fact that since we had just lost the frost from the ground it was dicey to put our truck out on it.............. some listened and some didnt......... anyway one guy said "go for it and I will just get some lawnseed in the spring" so I held the plow up a couple of inches, and tryed it out across the lawn area and could see I sunk in about 2-3" the first pass ............ about 6 passes later I was touching the rearend housing and just got back onto the driveway. So he is now looking at alot of fill; and a half a days work; to fix that mess. He then said "gosh that is soft isnt it???? they always used to plow out there???
<< He probably voted for Obama>>..............
I missed a great chance to take some video yesterday, as a friend in Topsfield called and he plows the town of Carrol ,and was swamped, and needed us to go down and plow a couple of older folks, that live on top of Malcolm hill,They are UP off the road 3-400 ft; that was at 4pm and the storm was winding down .
Both drives had never been touched so there was 15-16" in the drives were it wasnt drifted; with 2 foot drifts; and the mouth of the drives; had around 3ft banks that the State Truck had been packing back all day .
I think had I had a someone with a video camera it would have made some really cool snowplow action as I nudged the banks in a V and could see I was going to be able to get into them and then backed right accross the road and as I went through the banks it threw the snow up and over the foil into the grill and right up over the windshield! I made it all the way up to the top; but just! As even Ved; the uphill part, was all the truck wanted. And when I came to a stop; you couldnt open the doors; on either side of the truck! We got er done without a misshap; and had 14hrs into it; by the time we closed the door last nite . Where I plowed it twice around 8" each time; the little 150 performed flawlessly .
Saw a guy in Topsfield with his 3/4 Ton down over the bank seriously hung up and someone on a Skidder trying to yard him out with ring chains on and mud flying everywhere! [Looked expensive]
The local guy here was out with his bald tires and no ballast doing alot of "landscaping" work with no shoes on and a "Lets getter done attitude" so very interesting driveways around here this morning!
Heres hoping you all made a fortune,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I burned $85 worth of gas so must have made around $5 when you take out everything ................... crispy 21 degrees this morning.


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1141595 said:


> :middlefinger:  got any pics? It will take the sting out.


No sorry didn't get a chance to... Are you hearing anything yet on next sundays storm?


----------



## ddb maine

@gmc. by tomorrow it should start forming.

I took advantage of all of those who found themselves unprepared for winter...

I live on a road that avg. 30-40 cars per hour

and I took some pics theres like 200lbd of ballast in the back with the ballast and the sander I'm looking at 700lbs.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Oh nice!! By the sounds of it, it's supposed to be a big one!


----------



## 06dmax

well lets hope it is and not a fluke like this one was for a lot of people


----------



## ddb maine

The ground has really stiffened up around here should make for less of a mess


----------



## FisherVMan

*Nice looking truck!*

DDB that truck of yours is looking sweet................. very cool plowtruck . I bet it does a heck of a job! And it sounds like we will have plenty of chances to use them this winter!Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine

Thanks bud she's my pride and joy. It mooooves some snow. I don't have a video cam, but I'll be sure to get pics. Yessiree it sounds like we are on a standard once a week precip pattern. I'm lovin it!


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1141529 said:


> I hate to brag, but... I was plowing and shoveling all day with laPlantes...


I Hate to brag also, but I made some $ by doing nothing!....LOL....payup Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Yes this nice cold snap we got along with the snow showers have really helped freeze the ground up nicely. 

I'm really hoping we get something next weekend, but I have some stuff to do to the truck and plow this week as well.


----------



## 06Sierra

When the rain finally changed over to snow last night, we ended up with about 2".


----------



## ddb maine

The*latest*snowfall*reports*from*The*National*Weather*Service*in*Gray,*ME:*Pittsburg,*9.8"...*Jefferson,*6.5"...*Sidney,*5.0"...*Camden,*4.5"...*Belmont,*4.5"...*Winterport,*4.3"...*Palmyra,*4.2"...*Rockport,*4.0"...*Winslow,*3.2"...*North*Haven,*3.0"...*Lancaster,*2.9"...*Whitefield,*2.9"...*Westport*Isl,*2.5"...*Union,*2.5"...*Phippsburg,*2.0"...*Highland*Plt,*2.0"...*Bath,*2.0"...*Canaan,*1.2"...*Winthrop,*1.0"...*Bath,*1.0"...*Naples,*1.0"...*New*Sharon,*0.8"...*Wayne,*0.5"...*Gray,*0.5"...*New*Gloucester,*0.3"...*Wolfeboro,*0.2"...*Freeport,*up*to*1.0"...*Randolph,*up*to*13.2"...*Dresden,*up*to*5.3"...*Augusta,*up*to*2.5".


----------



## 06dmax

from my estimate we got around 5 inches from the storm nothing spectacular but enough to try the plow out


----------



## 06dmax

and for the snow storm coming this weekend i hope it dumps about a foot around here because the ground has froze up pretty good around here


----------



## plowguy43

Temps are supposed to drop the next few day's as well which will only help more.


----------



## 06dmax

that would be nice a few potholes in the driveway are yet to stiffen up but i was surprised i never tore up any of the lawn


----------



## mercer_me

I would like to se snow. But, I hope we don't get ice on the ponds first. That would be bad becouse if we get snow on 2" of ice the ponds will take forever to freeze. If we don't get snow I'm probably going ice fishing Sinday.


----------



## 06dmax

the pond down the road aint quite froze over yet


----------



## mercer_me

06dmax;1142768 said:


> the pond down the road aint quite froze over yet


The bog in Mercer is all froze over. I think it will be safe to walk on by tomarow.


----------



## 06dmax

sweet it was fairly cold here today you couldnt stand outside very long without your hands getting cold


----------



## mercer_me

06dmax;1142943 said:


> sweet it was fairly cold here today you couldnt stand outside very long without your hands getting cold


Ya, it was cold hear to. It never got above 28. I got cold just walking into school, I only had a sweat shirt on.


----------



## 06dmax

yeah hopefully it will freeze the ground some more even with the snow


----------



## mercer_me

06dmax;1142978 said:


> yeah hopefully it will freeze the ground some more even with the snow


I hear ya. It's so muddy in the woods I don't know how anybody can cut much wood rite now.


----------



## 06dmax

I know its giving a few cable skidder crew problems and having to winch up hills and such


----------



## ddb maine

I sure hope accuweather is wrong...

If Buffalo gets one more inch of snow. I'm tellin you!


----------



## GMCHD plower

I wouldn't worry about that storm... Wabi and Maine.gov is saying mix, then rain for that whole week...


----------



## ddb maine

WTF :bangheadagainstwall: :realmad:


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1143046 said:


> I wouldn't worry about that storm... Wabi and Maine.gov is saying mix, then rain for that whole week...


I honesty would rather se rain just becouse I want to get some ice on the ponds and have the ground freeze up. Then I hope we get dumped on.


----------



## 06dmax

ddb maine;1143082 said:


> WTF :bangheadagainstwall: :realmad:


x2 man, but hey look on the bright side if any of us have sanders and once the rain freezes we can sand and make money of off that


----------



## mercer_me

06dmax;1143104 said:


> x2 man, but hey look on the bright side if any of us have sanders and once the rain freezes we can sand and make money of off that


I'm sure Dewey is hoping it's freezing rain. payup


----------



## 06dmax

im going to look at one this weekend hopefully


----------



## mercer_me

06dmax;1143125 said:


> im going to look at one this weekend hopefully


What kind?


----------



## 06dmax

heres what weather.com has to say about this weekends storm- Northeast: Precipitation may start as either snow, sleet or freezing rain Saturday night into early Sunday, mainly inland of I-95. Some icing is possible from western VA into Upstate New York and northern New England. That said, a changeover to rain is expected, particularly near the coast Sunday. However, locations from western New York through the Appalachians may quickly change back to heavy, wind-driven snow later Sunday through early next week. Major travel disruption possible!


----------



## GMCHD plower

I want the snow, cause I snowmobile, but everything needs to freeze up badly...


----------



## 06dmax

the ad didnt say it's an 8ft sander and needs a little bit work but nothing major just clean the carbs and new plugs


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1143135 said:


> I want the snow, cause I snowmobile, but everything needs to freeze up badly...


What kind of sled do you have?


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1143139 said:


> What kind of sled do you have?


04 skidoo legend 550fan...


----------



## GMCHD plower

06dmax;1143137 said:


> the ad didnt say it's an 8ft sander and needs a little bit work but nothing major just clean the carbs and new plugs


By the sounds of that forcast you said, dosen't sound like it'll be much on a snow event, espetially for bangor...:realmad:


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1143156 said:


> 04 skidoo legend 550fan...


Is that a REV? I know a guy with a Ski-Doo 550 fan (it's not a REV) and it's a wicked snappy sled.


----------



## 06dmax

i got an 04 f6


----------



## 06dmax

GMCHD plower;1143158 said:


> By the sounds of that forcast you said, dosen't sound like it'll be much on a snow event, espetially for bangor...:realmad:


Probably not probably the only place that will get snow is the county and the woods


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1143159 said:


> Is that a REV? I know a guy with a Ski-Doo 550 fan (it's not a REV) and it's a wicked snappy sled.


Nope I belived they called it the S-chassis, and thats what I have... Ya it is a great sled... I'm starting to fall in love with my uncles 500s.s... Liquid cooled, so it's fast as h#@!


----------



## mercer_me

Well I got a 1993 Arctic Cat JAG 440. I'm going to uprade to a REV next Winter if I have the money. I have to buy a new pick up for my self becouse I don't trust my Ranger driving to Calais and back every weak. So most likely I will have to wait till the Winter of 2012/2013 to buy a new sled.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Why don't you drive the toyota?


----------



## 06dmax

heads up on the revs if you buy an sdi with over 3,000 miles make sure the rings have been done or its a ticking time bomb


----------



## Dewey

06dmax;1143104 said:


> x2 man, but hey look on the bright side if any of us have sanders and once the rain freezes we can sand and make money of off that


payup works for me !!!!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1143183 said:


> Why don't you drive the toyota?


I do most of the time. I out on over half of the miles that is on it. But it's my Dad's truck. He has never eaven used the plow once. He doesn't enjoy plowing. He basicaly bought the plow for me. He has a little car that he drives to work and I drive my Ranger to school most of the time. But when he isn't working he drives my Ranger becouse he doesn't want to scratch the Tundra or any thing. So I drive it most of the time.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1143112 said:


> I'm sure Dewey is hoping it's freezing rain. payup


YOU KNOW IT !!!!! The thing about sanding is you not only sand your customers but you sand everyone elses..... most of the people I sand are plowed by others..... payup

LOL if we get together again remind me to tell you about another sanding story.... JUst as good as the last one...


----------



## 06dmax

Dewey;1143195 said:


> YOU KNOW IT !!!!! The thing about sanding is you not only sand your customers but you sand everyone elses..... most of the people I sand are plowed by others..... payup


----------



## 06dmax

Dewey;1143195 said:


> YOU KNOW IT !!!!! The thing about sanding is you not only sand your customers but you sand everyone elses..... most of the people I sand are plowed by others..... payup
> 
> LOL if we get together again remind me to tell you about another sanding story.... JUst as good as the last one...


:laughing: well if i get a sander i'll be sure to share, and you gotta love sanding other people's plowing customers


----------



## 06dmax

snowing here this morning its coming down fairly good


----------



## ddb maine

I have have a fisher two stage 10cu ft sander. I'm considering buying an older sander with a junk motor and converting it to electric. Thinking.


----------



## plowguy43

Its only wednesday, I'll believe the forcast on Friday. 

I'm screwed if I need to sand this weekend, my motor was fried so I ordered a new one- got it early last week. Went to put it on and realized the hub is rusted solid onto my old motor. New hub-$4, ordered it from RCPW.com, charged my card and everything went smooth - get an email from them saying they are out of stock and expect more this week and will ship when its in.... great no spreader for this weekend. All by hand...ugh


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1143583 said:


> Its only wednesday, I'll believe the forcast on Friday.
> 
> I'm screwed if I need to sand this weekend, my motor was fried so I ordered a new one- got it early last week. Went to put it on and realized the hub is rusted solid onto my old motor. New hub-$4, ordered it from RCPW.com, charged my card and everything went smooth - get an email from them saying they are out of stock and expect more this week and will ship when its in.... great no spreader for this weekend. All by hand...ugh


I can do any in or closely around the LA area if you get into a bind....

For anyone else I;ve got a friend with a curtis 2 yd mild steel sander... hes tired of having it around and wants to get rid of it... hes been pestering me to sell it for him.... damn thing runs find and for $600 i think its a good deal... his name is Mark 740-1915 and tell him Mike referred you.... He lives in Wales (right outside Lewiston)he'll be confused at first as I havn't posted it for sale yet.....


----------



## 06dmax

thats a prettty good deal, dad and i may be interested can you send me some pics of it when you get a chance?


----------



## Mick76

Call Mark directly... He can take some pics on his phone and forward them to you directly ...... a computer person hes not and he pesters me to do all the computer work... I'm trying to stay out of it...LOL


----------



## 06dmax

alright i'll do that later on today, thanks.


----------



## ddb maine

I have have a fisher two stage 10cu ft sander. I'm considering buying an older sander with a junk motor and converting it to electric. Thinking.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1143623 said:


> Call Mark directly... He can take some pics on his phone and forward them to you directly ...... a computer person hes not and he pesters me to do all the computer work... I'm trying to stay out of it...LOL


Mick - do you know if that would fit in a short bed? Thats a good deal if its in working condition.

And thank you for the offer of covering for me -thankfully all of my properties out that way don't require it, the one who does is right up the street from me and is loooong. But doable. I'll definitely keep you in mind if I get into a bind.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1143684 said:


> Mick - do you know if that would fit in a short bed? Thats a good deal if its in working condition.
> 
> And thank you for the offer of covering for me -thankfully all of my properties out that way don't require it, the one who does is right up the street from me and is loooong. But doable. I'll definitely keep you in mind if I get into a bind.


It fits a 8' bed....could you fit it in a 6.5 sure but you'd look awful funny.....


----------



## 06dmax

you'd have a little bit of overhang haha


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1143595 said:


> I can do any in or closely around the LA area if you get into a bind....
> 
> For anyone else I;ve got a friend with a curtis 2 yd mild steel sander... hes tired of having it around and wants to get rid of it... hes been pestering me to sell it for him.... damn thing runs find and for $600 i think its a good deal... his name is Mark 740-1915 and tell him Mike referred you.... He lives in Wales (right outside Lewiston)he'll be confused at first as I havn't posted it for sale yet.....


I'll call him, but can you finagle some pictures somehow?


----------



## ddb maine

Picked up two more accounts. Now if only it would friggen snow!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1143718 said:


> It fits a 8' bed....could you fit it in a 6.5 sure but you'd look awful funny.....


I guess I'll stick with the tailgate units than lol


----------



## 06dmax

thats when a long bed comes in handy


----------



## plowguy43

Very true, but I like the radius better with a smaller bed. And I really have no use for a long bed anyways.

Good news- Thanks to Ryan (RepoMan207) I found another vendor for the parts I needed for my spreader and they'll be here by Saturday guaranteed!

Bring on the Snow and ICE!


----------



## 06dmax

Good deal glad to hear


----------



## FisherVMan

Snowed here for about 3 hrs from about 10:30 till 1:30 of fine stuff; with but only left about an inch of really dry powder.............. temp here now is only 19 degrees so I guess that it may get cold tonite??? Sounds like you guys are in the sander buying mood????

Footnote:
Just heard the weather on 94.7 CW station outta Houlton, clearing this evening and they are saying 6 Below ZERO tonite so that ought to firm up the lawns pretty good !!!!


----------



## mercer_me

It was sunny hear all day and it never got above 25.


----------



## RepoMan207

Same here, 27° was our high temp today.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan,
I had some pics but erased them from my computer (I thought it was sold and it wasn't).. shoot Mark a text and ask for pics... he wants to get rid of it some im sure you'd get them in no time.....


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1144115 said:


> Ryan,
> I had some pics but erased them from my computer (I thought it was sold and it wasn't).. shoot Mark a text and ask for pics... he wants to get rid of it some im sure you'd get them in no time.....


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

I was on the Boss website and they have 3 guys from Maine on there talking about why they like Boss. It's pretty neat. My Mom actualy went to school with John Sucy. Check it out when you get a chance. http://www.thebossswitch.com/


----------



## FisherVMan

Opppps they just said that the 6 below is for TOMORROW NITE not tonite.............. still nice and cool here shortly . I just fired my Coal Boiler up as it is now cold enough to run it ............. heats our 1300 Square Foot house all winter for $750!!!! Daddy like!!!!
Just watched the Red Plow videos and not toooooo sure about any of that stuff??? As listening to Acid Rock music to stay awake; and buying and eating a Dozen Dougnuts at a time sounds like a certain fomula for a quadrupal bypass and a set of hearing aids to me..................... I think I will stick to the CW music soft and low fat muffin and keep the Yellow plow.................. for what ever its worth if Fisher needed to defend themselves; I dont think they would have any trouble finding 300 guys from Maine to make a commercial for them.


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1144163 said:


> Opppps they just said that the 6 below is for TOMORROW NITE not tonite.............. still nice and cool here shortly . I just fired my Coal Boiler up as it is now cold enough to run it ............. heats our 1300 Square Foot house all winter for $750!!!! Daddy like!!!!


But you don't get the fun of cutting, splitting, and stacking wood, when you burn coal.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well actually I still do have to put up wood for our Lodge over on Baskahegan Lake as I still use about 3 cords every fall with our hunters in Oct and Nov. So we still get about 3 cord every March when the ice is bare and haul it back to camp and split it up and stack it in the wood shed. Good exercise and nice time of year just before the sap runs. Works fine for the Lodge but I wouldnt want the MESS in my home.........................


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys, looks like we're going to lose any snow we got monday this coming monday... Hopefully we'll get a good storm before christmas...


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1144143 said:


> I was on the Boss website and they have 3 guys from Maine on there talking about why they like Boss. It's pretty neat. My Mom actualy went to school with John Sucy. Check it out when you get a chance. http://www.thebossswitch.com/


I don't know man. They all have there issues. The marketing team at Boss needs reevaluate their approach if you ask me. Not one of them clowns said anything about the problems that they've had with Boss, nor did they mention anything of real significance against the "yellow plow". Are we supposed to believe that they haven't had any; I highly doubt it. My favorite was "hoses breaking".......welcome to the laws of physics moron. I've never had one go (knock on wood), but it's going to happen to every plow made out there at one point or another (unless of coarse your like me and replace them as soon as they start to fade in color). Not to mention, have you seen what some of these old guys are running? I'm sure you can vouch for all the conventional plows that are still running around in your neck of the woods, I know I see a bunch of them every storm, even down here. My thought is atleast 2 out of those 3 guys were running relics.

I believe it is all about preference. Fisher has run me under the mat and back, I'll be the first to admit that I've considered another brand.....but in the end, I probably would stay with the "yellow" plow.....it's what I know and like.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I watched the videos and like Ryan nothing that stood out as making it better. The one thing that I don't like about the boss and had the same problem with the Blizzard I used to own is if the electrical craps out from something stupid there isn't a good way to short chain or even get it off the truck.

Each have there own fair share of pros and cons and it is all about what each likes. I know not many like messer but who else around here that sells plows has the kind of spare parts that Messer does. Not many, that is one of the main reasons I like Fisher. Never ran one but seen a bunch up close to say it would take a lot for me to switch.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not saying Boss is better. I just think it's kinda neat that they had guys from Maine on there.


----------



## stan the man

on fisher parts i dont have go to messer to get parts. a place in gray on penny road the guy sell fisher parts. he has parts on hand you can call 24/7 for parts


----------



## MSS Mow

A few pics from Monday's storm. Final pic is of me plowing that a friend took.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

stan the man;1144266 said:


> on fisher parts i dont have go to messer to get parts. a place in gray on penny road the guy sell fisher parts. he has parts on hand you can call 24/7 for parts


have an address and phone number

Messer is local for me


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1144295 said:


> A few pics from Monday's storm. Final pic is of me plowing that a friend took.


Nice pictures. It looks like it was wicked wet and heavy.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1144300 said:


> have an address and phone number
> 
> Messer is local for me


X2

He is a sub dealer....I've heard mention of him before. A alternate supplier is never a bad thing, especially when they're willing to be on call at night when you need them the most.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1144264 said:


> I'm not saying Boss is better. I just think it's kinda neat that they had guys from Maine on there.


I knew what you were saying, I didn't mean any of that towards you. Just laying out my view of their advertising tactics, is all.


----------



## FisherVMan

As soon as they make a plow that will stand up to an Aroostook County Woods Contractor plowing hundreds of miles of woods roads all winter; I am going to look into them more seriously.....................
they have tryed them and a friend of mine had one a few years back and they got sick of it floppin around and put on oversized springs and right away they tore the attachment points right off the back of the plow ................ I know he sold it to the hired help and bought another yeller one........


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1144300 said:


> have an address and phone number
> 
> Messer is local for me


531a penny road gray. i believe that is his address my notebook with address is at home. i am in texas hunting i got 1 buck 1 doe and now going for 1 turkey and a hog. name is bruce cell phone 2075764271. he plows to in gray call him if he plowing his sons will help out. last year i use him 2 times at 200 o'clock in the morning and i lives in Cumberland help me.


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1144304 said:


> Nice pictures. It looks like it was wicked wet and heavy.


Thanks, I stole them from some friends. 

It was VERY wet and heavy. It was miserable plowing anything that wasn't hot top. I call it more like rototilling than plowing snow.


----------



## MSS Mow

I personally run Boss plows and love them. However, it is usually more about user preference, and more importantly, dealer support, than it is about the plow. All plows, including Boss and Fisher, have their strength and weakenesses. And even somethings, one person will see as a weakness, another sees as a strength...for example trip edge vs. full trip or chain lift vs. cylinder lift.


----------



## 06dmax

last year we had a fisher and this year we got a boss so i'll be glad when we get some snow so i can compare the two


----------



## ddb maine

ya know we can all sit out here and tell each other who's got the baddest ears at the farm stand. but one things for sure, unless ya pick em ya aint got nothing to show for.


I want snow. Whats with the weather going from 40+ and rain to low 20's between tues and wed next week.. Everyones saying it... Thats odd. 

p.s. I have no idea what that first part means. I think I'm getting plowinfever. I have cold sweats.


----------



## plowguy43

I honestly can't say a bad thig about the Boss Trip Edge plow we have at work. Its their super duty trip edge and is much beefier all around than my fisher is. Granted I've not put it through its paces with all of my accounts but the techs at work do plow sand with it (morons). If Boss made a trip edge VXT plow with double acting cylinders I'd probably buy one.


----------



## 06dmax

this rain is going to make a mess but will give the sanders a chance to make some cash


----------



## dmcarpentry

as much as I dislike Messer I will admit that they have a great inventory and some knowledgeable people in there, there attitude while I have been in there is what has turned me off ..


----------



## mercer_me

I have never personaly used a Boss but I have bean in the passenger seat while my uncle ran his 8' Boss trip edge and I personaly think it's a better plow than the 8' Fisher HD.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

dmcarpentry;1144563 said:


> as much as I dislike Messer I will admit that they have a great inventory and some knowledgeable people in there, there attitude while I have been in there is what has turned me off ..


I guess I am lucky, never had a problem with Messer. The parts guy has always been great. I have bought 2 plows from there and the XV had a broke A frame the first year and replaced without hassle. I am even dealing with them now for a new body for my F650 and have been super helpful and very quick response to everything.

I didn't by my XLS from them just because I got a better price in NH.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1144605 said:


> I guess I am lucky, never had a problem with Messer. The parts guy has always been great. I have bought 2 plows from there and the XV had a broke A frame the first year and replaced without hassle. I am even dealing with them now for a new body for my F650 and have been super helpful and very quick response to everything.
> 
> I didn't by my XLS from them just because I got a better price in NH.


Anytime I've had an issue with them it was always in the service department. It all boils down to attitude...not capability. I like that the parts department sells lightly used stiff as well. That option is nice to have for many reasons.


----------



## Dewey

06dmax;1144512 said:


> this rain is going to make a mess but will give the sanders a chance to make some cash


payup payup payup


----------



## FisherVMan

Right at 8 degrees here this am at daylight and soposed to get down below zero tonite. Hope that old Buck that got away from us again is miserable all nite shaken and shivering with the cold! Now they are talking about it changing to rain hot water Monday ........... welcome to Al Gore world 2010! Dont know if it will get rid of all the snow we have here or not . A buddy of mine that is one of the best Bobcat hunters in the State is out with clients and he told his Dad yesterday that they are pushing snow with the grills in places on the woods roads down around West Grand way. He has his F250 chained up on all 4 tires to get thru some of the roads so it is going to take some serious rain to get that all down???


----------



## plowguy43

The only good from not getting snow is giving the truck and plow and spreader a nice once over.....again....


----------



## FisherVMan

*More snow???*

Snowing like crazy here again! Didnt see this on the forecast??Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

Accuweather was calling for 3" three days ago, for today. Now they are down to an inch! Go figure.


----------



## plowguy43

Can someone tell me if its normal not to have snow on the ground in the middle of december?


----------



## RepoMan207

That's it....I'm moving. Tell AlaskaBoss to look out, I'm moving in next door for the months of Sept. - April. I'll be back to spend my summer's at the cove, and that's about it.

On second thought, maybe it's because I bought the XLS last year. We got screwed last season! Who wants to buy an XLS?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1145747 said:


> On second thought, maybe it's because I bought the XLS last year. We got screwed last season! Who wants to buy an XLS?


Now that all the problems are fixed I'll buy it $500 haha

I have been working in your area if you see us don't egg my trucks


----------



## mercer_me

It's 15 hear and it never got above 25. It's hard to believe it's going to rain Sunday.....


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1145810 said:


> Now that all the problems are fixed I'll buy it $500 haha
> 
> I have been working in your area if you see us don't egg my trucks


I might have taken that offer last January!

Where you working over here?

Hey, you didn't interview my Nephew to do shoveling and stuff did you?


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1145879 said:


> It's 15 hear and it never got above 25. It's hard to believe it's going to rain Sunday.....


I know Will, it's frigging cold out there. Figures the only 48 hours in the next 10 days that it's supposed to get over 40° is the day were getting some kind precipitation! WTF is that all about, I think the big man in the sky is pist at me for something.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1145966 said:


> I know Will, it's frigging cold out there. Figures the only 48 hours in the next 10 days that it's supposed to get over 40° is the day were getting some kind precipitation! WTF is that all about, I think the big man in the sky is pist at me for something.


I realy want to plow. But, I'm just glad that we arn't going to get snow ontop of a dew inches of ice. Once we get about 6" to 8" wich should be by next weakend I will be more than ready to get dumped on.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1145747 said:


> That's it....I'm moving. Tell AlaskaBoss to look out, I'm moving in next door for the months of Sept. - April. I'll be back to spend my summer's at the cove, and that's about it.
> 
> On second thought, maybe it's because I bought the XLS last year. We got screwed last season! Who wants to buy an XLS?


Seasonals Ryan, Seasonals! While everyone was *****ing last year, I was laughing all the way to the bank!payuppayuppayup


----------



## RepoMan207

The ground has definitely firmed up! 

Of coarse I've landed 6 more accounts this week and need to stake 4 of them....I better get a move on before it's too late. Angelo's stakes are not exactly.......rugged.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1145987 said:


> Seasonals Ryan, Seasonals! While everyone was *****ing last year, I was laughing all the way to the bank!payuppayuppayup


I hate you seasonal guys............just kidding of course.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1145987 said:


> Seasonal Ryan, Seasonals! While everyone was *****ing last year, I was laughing all the way to the bank!payuppayuppayup


Tell me about it, I had 85% of my customers on seasonal last year! I was expecting a BIG drop and alot of pissed off customer this year, just the opposite. Everyone stayed the same, and even my new to me accounts are a split. I just want to push some white stuff around!

I wish it was like back in the day when we were kids.....it's definitely not the same, alot less snow. A science geek I know told me it was because of the Earth's present rotation, and that we will be back to that in another 5 years. We'll see.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1145997 said:


> I hate you seasonal guys............just kidding of course.


I prefer them, but on the other hand I think it is a good idea to have a mix. I hate budgeting the unknown.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1145997 said:


> I hate you seasonal guys............just kidding of course.


I've loved it the past two years... Glad I didn't have one seasonal on that monster year we had! I try to do a mix of 50% seasonal/ 50% pur push... That way you'll make your margins no matter what type of winter we have. This year I'm heavy on the seasonals at about 75% but I'll still make my margins.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1145747 said:


> That's it....I'm moving. Tell AlaskaBoss to look out, I'm moving in next door for the months of Sept. - April. I'll be back to spend my summer's at the cove, and that's about it.
> 
> On second thought, maybe it's because I bought the XLS last year. We got screwed last season! Who wants to buy an XLS?


Ill haul that beast out there on my trailer, split diesel and and we can make some money in alaska

Might bring the sled for ballast


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1146199 said:


> Ill haul that beast out there on my trailer, split diesel and and we can make some money in alaska
> 
> Might bring the sled for ballast


Sounds good to me. payup

From what I've read the Sled acts as ballast as well as a life line in the event you break down.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1145958 said:


> I might have taken that offer last January!
> 
> Where you working over here?
> 
> Hey, you didn't interview my Nephew to do shoveling and stuff did you?


Off of Albion RD on the lake doing a frost wall. Small job but keeps us busy and makes a great year even better espically since no snow.

Nope haven't interviewed anyone lately but I will be adding 2 guys in the spring.


----------



## Dewey

HEY Mercer I was up in your neck of the woods delivering lumber today...... Gosh We have alot more snow that you.... That was a suprise....


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1145810 said:


> Now that all the problems are fixed I'll buy it $500 haha
> 
> I have been working in your area if you see us don't egg my trucks


Too Late lol wesport


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah Ryan, good luck staking, I gave that a shot yesterday and the ground was completely frozen.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1146409 said:


> HEY Mercer I was up in your neck of the woods delivering lumber today...... Gosh We have alot more snow that you.... That was a suprise....


I know. We aint got sh!t around hear. I was in Waterville Monday and they got around 6". Hopefully after this rain comes through we will get dumped onaround hear.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1146667 said:


> Oh yeah Ryan, good luck staking, I gave that a shot yesterday and the ground was completely frozen.


Greatttt! I'll have to wait for Monday when we get rained on.


----------



## plowguy43

Thats what I'm thinking.

I just bought a new alternator from AdvanceAutoParts. Found a discount code online to save another $40 so I got it for just over $100 and its in stock in South Paris. Figured I'll buy it, put it on, if it still keeps f'ing up with the plow then I'll just return it and go from there. Lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we never saw the 5 below here about and even goose egg here as Kevin Manix would say...........
They did report Clayton Lake at 10 below so thats more like it! We got about an inch here again yesterday afternoon and that came in about 1/2 hr so it was really coming down but it was just a little local thingy that didnt last..........
I notced that Manix is now saying this is going to start was a winter mix and then rain and end as a winter mix so I am wondering if he is covering his butt incase we have colder air than the models may show ????? Not to sure how much they can predict at times......... still probably better than how high a hornets nest is or how big of a feedbed a beaver has put up???? go figure
Hey how many amps is that new altenator you just got???? I have been thinking about one of those 250 amp jobs to replace my 140 amp one that came on the truck???? With everything on in the truck and just one battery for ballast it sucks it right to its kness when you lift the plow and all the lights are on???? Just wondering what everyone else is running for amps??


----------



## plowguy43

Its the stock 160AMP plow package alternator. My problem is everytime I lift the plow the battery gauge goes to 0 and the "check gauges" light comes on. When I stop lifting/angling the battery bounces right back up to normal, but as soon as you touch a button on the fishstik it instantly drops again.

I'm hoping this is the only problem as I really don't want to spend anymore money on this right now, probably because it isn't even snowing. 

I've considered a dual battery setup as well but not sure if I really need it.


----------



## FisherVMan

*The 250 amp Alt.*

Only reason I asked is some dude out in Ca seams to have a heck of a deal on some ??? About everyone is trying to get $250-325 for these high output ones and he is checking right now to see if they got any for the F150 .............. if is around a hundred bucks less ,than anyone else so I thought I will grab one just in case.......... not sure if it would solve the problem compleatly; but for a $150. I sure as He!l would try one!
I hear you loud and clear on the "not wanting to spend any more money" part........... we just had the worst season you could ever imagine. And now one of my best plow customers, told me as I started to plow his lot the other day, that he has NO CASH what so ever at the moment; And is telling me up front: That I will have to wait; until he gets his income tax back, after the 1st of the year????? He has a poor history in the credit line generally speaking. But has a 1/2 dozen kids, and a wife that needs to get to work, and he is laid up with medical problems.......... it doesnt feel good, as I dont like the odds; but what the heck to you do............. he is a good fella and is "down at the moment" ............... I know what a banker would do; but it is Christmas, and all that sorta thing.................. who knows
Good luck with the Alternator; and I hope that fixes the problem, so you can get going and make some money........... I think 75% of us are all in the same boat; as everyone I speak with is very cautious about spending money .........


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1146795 said:


> Well we never saw the 5 below here about and even goose egg here as Kevin Manix would say...........
> They did report Clayton Lake at 10 below so thats more like it!


It got down around zero last nite hear. But it warmed up wicked fast, it's now 28.


----------



## mercer_me

This what Maine.gov has to say for Sunday and Monday in Southern Somerset County.



Maine.gov;1146837 said:


> .SUNDAY...SNOW LIKELY IN THE MORNING...THEN RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON.
> HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 80 PERCENT.
> .SUNDAY NIGHT...RAIN AND FREEZING RAIN. SLEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS
> IN THE LOWER 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 90 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY...CLOUDY. RAIN OR SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY IN THE MORNING. HIGHS
> IN THE UPPER 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 70 PERCENT.
> .MONDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE EVENING.
> COLDER WITH LOWS AROUND 10 ABOVE. CHANCE OF SNOW 40 PERCENT.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well that forcast is alot different than yesterdays talk about raining hot water.. As always I guess we will just stand by and see what happens............... ALOT like extending credit .................... its 16 degrees here right now but bright and sunny!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43.... check this out....... http://maine.craigslist.org/for/2105250234.html

and I've got pics I could email about that other sander if anyone wants them......


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1146858 said:


> plowguy43.... check this out....... http://maine.craigslist.org/for/2105250234.html
> 
> and I've got pics I could email about that other sander if anyone wants them......


Thanks for the heads up/link. As of now I'm holding off as my spreader should be set by tonight or tomorrow and I need to see how this season is going to pan out.

I just bought pro-wings for the plow yesterday and hope to put them on this weekend too. After that, nothing else is being purchased for it until it starts returning some of the money I spent! LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you guys know of someone that had a 9'6" ez v stolen? Probably from Maine, maybe NH.


----------



## FisherVMan

NO I dont but that is interesting one; did one turn up; or why do you ask?? We had a local woods contractor loose two Boss 8'ers a year ago last summer that had never been installed but they have never seen or heard from them again???? The investigation showed that they had loaded them onto a small "narrow width" pickup body like a Tacoma type and they figured there was actually 4 guys involved to lift them ............????? They just threw em onto the back of that truck and besides a tiretread pattern and some boot tracks they never came up with anything ................... I guess they had actually been missing for quite some time before they ever noticed them gone! They were at an old garage that he only uses to store junk at ................still sitting on pallets!


----------



## 06Sierra

Can't say too much, saw the info at work. Something happened down state that brought it to the attention of a PD down there. They don't know who it may belong to.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I bet the owner will get it back then as there cant be too many guys looking for an 9' EZ V plow in the whole country!
Not sure if you heard the story on here last year of the guys unhooking the new plow from a guys truck while he was in the Walmart shopping ............ they just looked for a plow that fit there mount with an open parking space next to it and unhooked it and drug it over to the next parking space and hooked it on and was gone in less than two minutes from the witness story! They caught them and they actually had another one there as well !!!!


----------



## plowguy43

Wow crazy stuff! I haven't heard/seen anything either. Hopefully they catch them.


----------



## dmcarpentry

nothing worse than a thief 

there was a guy in Gorham that said he had 2 8,6 ezv's stolen recently but I cant remember the post


----------



## dmcarpentry

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111799


----------



## 06Sierra

What I read was a 9'6, it could have been an 8'6 though.


----------



## FisherVMan

My uncle was just here and I told him that they have found a plow and he told me that they had lost 2 new Fisher plows at his bussiness in Lincoln over the years [Thornton Bros Inc] that were taken right off the front of new trucks............................... I went ahead and insured mine and now sleep better!


----------



## mercer_me

I hope they cach them pieces of sh!t. My father and I had 2 cord of tree lenght wood stolen from us a few years ago. There is nothing worse than lazy people stealing what you work hard for.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm with you Will, always insure everything you have for that very reason (I don't think you can insure cord wood though LOL).


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1147472 said:


> I'm with you Will, always insure everything you have for that very reason (I don't think you can insure cord wood though LOL).


No, but your Home Owners probably would.

My Renter's Insurance covers everything under the sun!


----------



## RepoMan207

So I went out to clean out the truck when I got home, dug out my mini DeWalt Vacuum and went to town. When I was organizing under the seat I noticed my big zip lock bag with all my back up controllers (EzV, Straight Blade, & XLS/XtremeV) are ALL missing!!!


----------



## bacwudzme

Its sad to say: The lock only keeps out the honest man. I cant tell you how many Jack Traps ive gone through Thanks to boondockers in a locked ice shack 14 miles outside of Jackman not near a ITS trail.



But I was a theif today due to Repoman I stole (but paid for) A 8.6 Extreame V down at LANGS or "his" fisher connection! Thanks a ton man!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1147488 said:


> So I went out to clean out the truck when I got home, dug out my mini DeWalt Vacuum and went to town. When I was organizing under the seat I noticed my big zip lock bag with all my back up controllers (EzV, Straight Blade, & XLS/XtremeV) are ALL missing!!!


Holy Sh*t, you've got to be kidding? Are they inside somewhere? Who's worked on your truck? Tow truck guy maybe? WTF!


----------



## RepoMan207

No they were definitely in the truck. I loaded and drove the tow truck home myself. P&C did the work last month, but I think it happend at Bill Dodge when they redid the transmission seal.


----------



## plowguy43

Well let's go get em' back! One way or another LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1147586 said:


> Its sad to say: The lock only keeps out the honest man. I cant tell you how many Jack Traps ive gone through Thanks to boondockers in a locked ice shack 14 miles outside of Jackman not near a ITS trail.
> 
> But I was a theif today due to Repoman I stole (but paid for) A 8.6 Extreame V down at LANGS or "his" fisher connection! Thanks a ton man!


Anytime man! I appreciate what you did for me as well, I owe you one!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1147702 said:


> Well let's go get em' back! One way or another LOL


I already called my buddy at P&C, I highly doubt anyone from down there took them....but as he said, you never know.

I plan on calling Bill Dodge or stopping down there on Monday.....but I really doubt anything will come of that.

The screwed up thing is....they missed the one I keep on the column! Either they did that intentionally; I'd obviously notice that one right off, where I wouldn't notice the others under the seat as quick. Or, they were just really stupid!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1147472 said:


> I'm with you Will, always insure everything you have for that very reason (I don't think you can insure cord wood though LOL).





RepoMan207;1147476 said:


> No, but your Home Owners probably would.


It was at our wood lot, not at the house. We had it so you couldn't we it from the road but, somebody still found it.


----------



## FisherVMan

Backwadz................... keep us posted how that XV works on the snout of that big 350???? A guy over in Danforth saw mine on the 1/2 ton and he has a new GMC half ton "work truck" and he has lashed up the same plow as you got on that???? So it will be interesting to see how that works out as it isnt really much heavyer but I think it is out on a long arm ????? He had the plow on a One ton 4X2 with locker diff and sold that truck and just slaped it over onto the half ton and I guess the dealer that sold it to him told him just to never show up there; with the plow on it; and there is no warranty issues; so sounded good compared to alot of war stories I have heard on plows and warrantys?
Weather update!
Its about 18 degrees here this morning and SNOWING great big snowball flakes at the moment have no idea if it is going to amount to anything or not??


----------



## mercer_me

I forgot to tell you guys, when I was out plowing roads with my uncle in Belgrade Monday we saw 2 cars off the road. One of them was a Ford Explorer and the front end was in the ditch and the rear tires was on the shoulder. She couldn't back out. So when we come up on the scene there was another women with her Toyota mini van hooked to the Explorer. Me and my uncle looked at eachother and said there is no way that van is going to pull that Explorer out. But, God be my witnes that Toyota mini van pulled that Explorer right out with out a problem. I just sat there looking amazed. Just gos to show you, that you never know if something will work unles you try it. I just hope them women hooked to something solid and they didn't bend any thing.


----------



## andcon83

2-3 inches of rain...how wonderful. Everything is froze up well after that last storn too.


----------



## RepoMan207

andcon83;1148458 said:


> 2-3 inches of rain...how wonderful. Everything is froze up well after that last storn too.


Where are you located?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Saying the same here Andrew...


----------



## mercer_me

I know this rain is going to suck. :realmad::crying::angry:


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1148647 said:


> I know this rain is going to suck. :realmad::crying::angry:


Says who??......payup


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1148653 said:


> Says who??......payup


Says all the people working in the woods.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1148659 said:


> Says all the people working in the woods.


all right, I'll give you that.


----------



## mercer_me

This is the latest from Maine.gov for Southern Somerset County.



Maine.gov;1148659 said:


> .SUNDAY...A CHANCE OF SNOW OR RAIN LIKELY IN THE MORNING...THEN RAIN
> OR SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATION UP TO 1 INCH. HIGHS IN
> THE UPPER 30S. EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION NEAR
> 100 PERCENT.
> .SUNDAY NIGHT...RAIN. RAIN MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES. NOT AS COLD WITH
> LOWS IN THE UPPER 30S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO
> 30 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY...RAIN...MAINLY IN THE MORNING. RAIN MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES
> IN THE MORNING. HIGHS IN THE MID 40S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.
> CHANCE OF RAIN NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> .MONDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW OR RAIN SHOWERS IN THE
> EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. COLDER WITH
> LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF
> PRECIPITATION 50 PERCENT.


----------



## RepoMan207

Someone ought to to tell these idiots that! http://www.aolnews.com/nation/artic...68?icid=main|htmlws-sb-n|dl1|sec1_lnk3|189503


----------



## FisherVMan

Wow they got slamed out in Minn................ that is a darn big storm............. to bad that bad boy hadnt just slid right in here with out the warm air and give us a couple of feet of snow. 

That way BackWdz could have given that new XV a proper christening ???? Instead he will have to plow 3" of water for the cutting edge break in ???? Is this some kinda bad omen???? Nar Nar New Nar 

What ever we get it wont be any worse than me wasting 3 hrs yesterday installing new trip springs on my tractor plow [older G series] from CPW............... That <<<<< DONT FIT>>>>> after I asked the kid on the phone 3 times are you CERTAIN these are the correct springs ??????? :realmad:


----------



## bacwudzme

Dont worry Vman the wife has been on my case about cleaning the Garage/woodworking shop so her rig can get in there, which is one less thing to clean off. I got up at 4am yesterday and gave it a cleaning, brought the cardboard to recycling and wow she was thrilled when I saw her yesterday afternoon. well......................


once again not quite as happy when I told her the plow was going there to get a wax job through the next couple of days I heard wtf grgrgrgrgrgrgrggr bla bla bla (an old plymouth trying to start type noise) I was able to make out a few words like washer and dryer blabla grgrgrgrgrgrgrgrgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I plan on putting so many coats of wax on it that its going to scare away the snow going up my roads when snow sets in


----------



## FisherVMan

Tea he he.............. I hear ya.............. I just spray pledge on the SS and it seams to work pretty good but a good coat of paste wax would certainly last longer............... 
I just finished a two hour stint with my Washing Machine.............. I had to replace the starting condenser that Kenmore wants $47 bucks for and $12 shipping........ Got one from some dude that sells used parts on Ebay for $3.75 and $3 shipping. That solved the motor starting problem but it would cycle correctly into the spin mode were it pumps the water out as well ?????????? After alot of touble shooting and testing electrical junk. I had suspected the $100 cycle timer was the culprit but it checked out perfect??????????? Finally the light came on the door switch had to be faulty! Sure enough that was it so I removed it and the bottom half had seperated from the top! Some 5min Epoxy and some wreath wire to hold it till it set up and we have once again saved the $400 for a new Washer!


----------



## andcon83

RepoMan207;1148463 said:


> Where are you located?


40 min. north of Bangor. After plowing the last storm, most of my dirt driveways packed down and are now froze up pretty well. I hope we don't get as much rain as they say we are going to.


----------



## ddb maine

Effin mud everywhere. No snow in sight. Hmmmm.


----------



## stan the man

i got home last night from vacation all i see is grass


----------



## mercer_me

It's 52 degrees hear. Must have got atleast an inch of rain becouse my lawn is covered with water. I'm just praying that it didn't take the ice out of the ponds. Hopefully after this it will get cold and stay cold so every thing can freeze up again.


----------



## ddb maine

Seems worse than last year. 53' out. Two days ago it was 3'. That's just wrong.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Their saying snowy icy sh!t monday the 19th? 20th whatever it is...


----------



## bacwudzme

Ill go the positve route and say, If I could have freeze up right away this would help me with like 2-3 driveways where I put snow. When I drove by them this a.m. im like this could help me out by not digging up grass!


----------



## ddb maine

I agree if. IF, this freezes it will be a huge benefit on 18 of my 20. Although no snow certainly makes it hard to plow. Good thing I've got alot of work lined up.


----------



## Dewey

Not sure why but I have picked up 8 drives and another camp road in the last two weeks....Usually I only get a drive or two mmmmm payup


----------



## plowguy43

I was annoyed as h*ll to walk out my door this morning and not need a coat. Then I hear on the news that everywhere but here is freezing and snowing.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey: congrats! Do you do advertising for the camp roads? That's something I'd like a shot at.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1150714 said:


> Dewey: congrats! Do you do advertising for the camp roads? That's something I'd like a shot at.


Not really..... I've been plowing for a long time around here....And I guess I'm lucky that when anyone goes to town office and the local store they refer me....It's not anything I asked for but I guess I do the best job Who knows...LOL


----------



## Dewey

I guess while I'm on here I'll ask you guys what I should do..... 

The last road I picked up, when I was called they asked for a bid... They made it clear to me they were looking fo three bids.. They wanted per storm with sand....This was the two days after the last storm we got last week... I asked them if they wanted me to plow while I came to look at the road...They said that it was done already by the first guy that they got a quote from...

They called me yesterday and told me I had the job....so when I went over to get all the billing info and shake hands...They told me that the first guy was really upset that he didn't get the job..And really got quite confrontational demanding to know who got the road and how much I charged...They told him (which really was none of his bussiness)..They also told me to watch out cuz he seemed really pissed off.....

The kicker is... I know the guy pretty well It seems so out of character for him.... we help each other out when we are in a bind....He plows mostly in Belfast which is 20 miles away... and if there is a storm that requires attention here in Liberty and he can't get to it I'll do a few jobs for him.. And if I'm broke down or stuck... If he can He will help me.... Most of the guys that plow around here try to work together.... 


I didn't know who else was asked, for a bid, or what the bids were ....I'm thinkin he took it for granted he was hired... He know thinks I stole it from him...

Do I let it go Or do I go talk to him and work it out....

Of course I only got hers ide of the story ....... what do you think ???


----------



## ddb maine

I'd call him. He probably gave them a free plow expecting the job. I bet he was more pissed at them. If you guys help eatch other out it would be best to know now wether your still buddies or not. Not down the road when you need him and he says piss off, or to get all worked up because the customer wasn't straight with him and it's got nothing to do with you. Maybe this new customer is a real piece of work. Maybe they were suppose to pay to have the road done and they didn't. All this would be good to know now.


----------



## plowguy43

I agree, talk to him and let him know you had no clue he was bidding on it and that you bid at a price that was fair to you.


----------



## ddb maine

Anythiughts on all the water turning to ice tonight? Thinking about picking up a couple bags of salt to mix in. Any one loading sanders?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1150817 said:


> I agree, talk to him and let him know you had no clue he was bidding on it and that *you bid at a price that was fair to you*.


Preciously my thoughts!

Dewey, your absolutely right when you say that you only have their side of the story. Unfortunately, there are a few guys out there that do take certain situations personally when they shouldn't. If he in fact acted in such a manner, and you believe this to be highly unlike him.....chaces are that he is just such that kind of a person. I would think that would indicate he is aware that his thought process, although meaningfully to himself, is inappropriate. However, you'll never know, unless you speak with him about this. If you value whatever relationship you have with him, you might consider doing it in person.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1150703 said:


> I was annoyed as h*ll to walk out my door this morning and not need a coat. Then I hear on the news that everywhere but here is freezing and snowing.


I got a bad feeling about this season.....I hope I'm wrong. In the meantime I'm going to go stake a few of those new drives while I still can!


----------



## stan the man

that happen to me once. and it killed a friendship my friend was pissed. i didn't know he was plowing it. if i know that he was plowing it i wouldn't taken it.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1150848 said:


> that happen to me once. and it killed a friendship my friend was pissed. i didn't know he was plowing it. if i know that he was plowing it i wouldn't taken it.


See, I don't believe in this practice. I for the most part will not approach anyone for business (maybe a card in the door of a recently acquired neighbor). In general, they come to me. When it comes to commercial stuff on the other hand, I will solicit a business now and again within my route.

I would never approach anyone (Business or Residential) that I know is contracted, or previously contracted (year prior) with a friend. However if they approach me for a bid.....Game on, it's not personal.


----------



## FisherVMan

Here is an update from Grand Lake................ yesterday I went out and picked up a pickup load of maple and beach and went into our lodge on Baskahegan Lake . Even after all the settling we were draging the housings all the way in and out........ good foot of snow left. My buddy with me says if it rains 3" of hot water tomorrow it will probably take this all away and I laughed and said it will take more than that to get rid of all this snow.............
Guess what it has taken 80% of it right now and I am expecting my tonite we will look like Florida by tomorrow????? I am leaning towards Al Gore at this point as the whole time I was growing up in Maine the lakes used to freeze up here around mid Nov and we almost ALWAYS had tracking snow by mid Nov and Always the last week................. we seam to get Nov weather now in Dec and now here we go again with Virgina looking at a foot of snow coming and we have 50 degrees...........
I think we need some "Lake Effect" ................
Just washed the truck off so I guess thats a good thing................ Did Backwdz get that plow on or what ???? Are they all still hung over or is any of them on here from the "plow party"??


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1150864 said:


> Did Backwdz get that plow on or what ???? Are they all still hung over or is any of them on here from the "plow party"??


I took it easy during the day....but it was an entirely different story when I got home.

The thread for it is here Fisher V: XtremeV Install


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1150861 said:


> See, I don't believe in this practice. I for the most part will not approach anyone for business (maybe a card in the door of a recently acquired neighbor). In general, they come to me. When it comes to commercial stuff on the other hand, I will solicit a business now and again within my route.
> 
> I would never approach anyone (Business or Residential) that I know is contracted, or previously contracted (year prior) with a friend. However if they approach me for a bid.....Game on, it's not personal.


 i feel the same way. they approach me because i was 3 house from them. i was mowing one day and they stop me about mowing them give them a price they said do it, then winter was coming they ask me about plowing. i give them a price and i got it. if i know he was plowing it i would take it. i will not step on another people toes


----------



## dellwas

It's the same here in the Maritmes, rain, rain, and more rain. We're expecting a lot of it here in Nova Scotia today.

Man, when is it going to snow!!!


----------



## plowguy43

Temps are supposed to drop overnight and snow showers to move in. I will probably get called by my 1 customer to come over and sand again....


----------



## mercer_me

I got a river going acrost my lawn were I put snow. I hope it freezes up before it snows or I will be plowing that area with my 4-whealer.


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1147472 said:


> I'm with you Will, always insure everything you have for that very reason (I don't think you can insure cord wood though LOL).


I heard an interesting story not long ago about how a strategically-placed "quarter stick" seemed to put a stop to someone stealing firewood. I don't think that "stick" was butter or margarine.  :laughing:

Raining here in the Midcoast. I thought sure that since I haven't had my plow on the truck yet this season, it would bring snow for you guys.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1151001 said:


> Temps are supposed to drop overnight and snow showers to move in. I will probably get called by my 1 customer to come over and sand again....


How do you figure what to charge for sanding?


----------



## mercer_me

If I didn't have school tomarow I would go out sanding roads with my uncle tonight. But, that damn school gets in the way of every thing fun.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1151413 said:


> How do you figure what to charge for sanding?


I figure how much sand I'll use, mark up the cost (I buy by the bag unfortunetly), and add a fee that will net me a nice profit margin after my expenses. Pretty much the same as plowing.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1151473 said:


> I figure how much sand I'll use, mark up the cost (I buy by the bag unfortunetly), and add a fee that will net me a nice profit margin after my expenses. Pretty much the same as plowing.


You know I was thinking about your bag situation....buy a couple big totes, then go to Tandberg, Busque, Pike...wherever and get the fine toy box sand. Keeps it dry & contained, and it's a heck of alot cheaper.


----------



## plowguy43

I didn't realize they sold it, I'll do that. Hell I'd get a yard or two and keep it in my garage on a tarp.


----------



## mercer_me

I mite have to look into a sander in a few years. My father owns a sand pit. It's never bean mined at all but, there is alot of exposed sand. I got a tractor, so I could get all I need out of there for free.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm definitely upgrading mine at some point this season or in the spring (depending on the snow we get this season). And next year I'm going to market it a lot more than I did this year. As of now its the only thing making me any money...


----------



## ddb maine

You can score sanders that new a lil tlc cheeeeeeeap. Alot of big companies consider their usefull lives over. Probably 200 in parts and your running a solid piece of equipment.


----------



## ddb maine

Plow guy. If you have a concrete floor, put it straight on the concrete, it will actually pull the moisture down out of it. If you put it on a tarp it will slow down gravity's process. Just my observation.


----------



## mercer_me

It never got below freezing last night. It's 34 rite now. I'm hoping it's going to get cold today, so things will start freezing up.


----------



## MSS Mow

We have gotten nearly 6" of RAIN since Sunday night! Of course the foot of snow we got last week has all melted, so combine the two and we got roads that are flooded and washed out in many places. Not a good scene. Many people have had to be rescued from their vehicles And, it's STILL raining.


----------



## MSS Mow

Dewey;1150753 said:


> I guess while I'm on here I'll ask you guys what I should do.....
> 
> The last road I picked up, when I was called they asked for a bid... They made it clear to me they were looking fo three bids.. They wanted per storm with sand....This was the two days after the last storm we got last week... I asked them if they wanted me to plow while I came to look at the road...They said that it was done already by the first guy that they got a quote from...
> 
> They called me yesterday and told me I had the job....so when I went over to get all the billing info and shake hands...They told me that the first guy was really upset that he didn't get the job..And really got quite confrontational demanding to know who got the road and how much I charged...They told him (which really was none of his bussiness)..They also told me to watch out cuz he seemed really pissed off.....
> 
> The kicker is... I know the guy pretty well It seems so out of character for him.... we help each other out when we are in a bind....He plows mostly in Belfast which is 20 miles away... and if there is a storm that requires attention here in Liberty and he can't get to it I'll do a few jobs for him.. And if I'm broke down or stuck... If he can He will help me.... Most of the guys that plow around here try to work together....
> 
> I didn't know who else was asked, for a bid, or what the bids were ....I'm thinkin he took it for granted he was hired... He know thinks I stole it from him...
> 
> Do I let it go Or do I go talk to him and work it out....
> 
> Of course I only got hers ide of the story ....... what do you think ???


I had a similar situation this year except that my "friend" asked me to bid a place because he was going on disability and didn't figure they would give it to him (in his gf's name). So I did bid it, and got it, then he was pizzed that I got it. Won't speak to me now, won't even wave going down the road.


----------



## ddb maine

That's how you know some ones pissed at ya in Maine. They don't lift their hand just high enough above the steering wheel to be visible. If there hand remains planted on that wheel, ohhhhhh buddy.


----------



## mercer_me

The forecast looks pretty good.



Maine.gov;1152205 said:


> .TODAY...SNOW...MAINLY THIS MORNING. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO
> 4 INCHES. MUCH COLDER WITH HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S. SOUTH WINDS
> AROUND 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> .TONIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. ADDITIONAL
> SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND AN INCH. COLDER WITH LOWS 10 TO 16. LIGHT
> AND VARIABLE WINDS...BECOMING NORTHWEST AROUND 10 MPH AFTER
> MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY IN THE MORNING. ADDITIONAL
> SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND AN INCH POSSIBLE. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S.
> NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY WITH A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS.
> LOWS AROUND 6 ABOVE. NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH IN THE EVENING...
> BECOMING LIGHT AND VARIABLE.
> 
> .THURSDAY...CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE MID 20S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS.
> .THURSDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS AROUND 10 ABOVE.
> 
> .FRIDAY...MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S.
> 
> .FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS 10 TO 15.
> HIGHS AROUND 30.
> 
> .MONDAY...MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Tommorows Storm?????*


Not sure how much they know about this storm backing into us tonite but the "Weather Bug" just sent us an alert that we are to recieve snow this evening after midnite of 2-4" with an additional accum of 3-5" tommorrow before it quits........
It looks just like Florida here today and I have NEVER seen it rain so hard so long here in my life .......... they are saying over 8" now it wiped that foot of snow out like nothing


----------



## mercer_me

This is what Chanel 5 said for Wednesday, "snowfall totals will range from 3”-6” along and north of a line from Calais to Jackman, 1”-3” expected elsewhere and 1” or less south of Augusta."


----------



## ddb maine

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!! This is bs


----------



## FisherVMan

Wow it has really cooled off here in the last hour and is now 33 degrees at 4pm ............. it is getting that feeling in the air that it is going to snow............. this should be another one for the books.......... again ALOT of backdraggin but an event anyway ....... cha ching................... hope everyone gets enough to plow!

Here is what the just posted a few minutes ago for Caribou.............. 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CARIBOU HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
TO NOON EST WEDNESDAY.

* PRECIPITATION TYPE...SNOW.

:salute: ACCUMULATIONS...2 TO 5 INCHESpayup

* TIMING...LATE TONIGHT THROUGH MIDDAY WEDNESDAY.

* TEMPERATURES...MID TO UPPER 20S.

* WINDS... NORTHWEST 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1152072 said:


> Plow guy. If you have a concrete floor, put it straight on the concrete, it will actually pull the moisture down out of it. If you put it on a tarp it will slow down gravity's process. Just my observation.


Good to know, yes its concrete. Looking like a possible 1-3" tomorrow, I'm praying for it.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm hoping I don't get any around hear. The ground needs to dry up alot before I eaven think about plowing.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Their calling for 2-4" by tomorrow afternoon.. Everything needs to freeze first.


----------



## mercer_me

I just went out side to get something in my truck and the ground is starting to stiffen up. But I still got alot of standing water on my lawn.


----------



## dmcarpentry

*Snow care for troops*

Hi Guys,

I thought this would be the best way to contact the Maine guys.

I am sure most people on this site have heard of Snow Care for Troops by now, but if not here is a link www.projectevergreen.com/scft

As a few of you already know I am currently in the Air National Guard in South Portland, ME.

After talking with Pete and Ryan this past weekend about Snow Care for Troops, it got me thinking about how we could help out a little bit more.

I contacted the Snow Care for Troops manager today to see how things worked and what we could do to help.

There are currently 20 registered volunteers in Maine at this time, and they have only had 3 requests for help from a military family.

So we are definitely ahead of the game in the volunteer department.

I also called a few of my contacts at the Family Help Center for the Air Force.

These people deal directly with the families of deployed members and their needs while the soldier is away.

I have given them all the information on SCFT and they are going to forward it to all the similar organizations state wide.

Hopefully this will get the word out and allow us to help those who deserve it this winter.

After talking to Joy, the manager she explained that if they do not have a volunteer in the area of those in need they are too understaffed to search for a volunteer in the area. So.....
I asked Joy if she would send me all the request for help in Maine that were not able to find a volunteer and that I would do my best to find one.

She was very happy to do so and has sent me one today located in the town of Randolph, ME.

If anyone knows of a snow contractor in that area please let me know and I will try and put them in contact with each other.

Due to the rules of SCFT they do not give out the contact info for the deployed personal, they send an email or call the family and give the volunteers info so that they can contact the volunteer if they wish.

Anyway that we can get the word out about this program will be great, mostly for the volunteer side of things, because the Family Help Centers will do there part to educate the families of deployed personnel.

Thanks for your help guys and let me know if there are any ideas on what else we can do.

Thank you, 
,
Drew

[email protected]
DMCarpentry.net
DMsnow.net
207-415-1707


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks like not a great chance for a snowday...


----------



## 06Sierra

Drew, I am in Fort Fairfield. I work shift work. But if you hear of someone up this way let me know and I will see what I can do.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well hey Backwudz got a V and now Pguy43 has gone to PRAYING.................. I can see that things have really picked up here on the old Plowsite!!! I just got a call that I had the lowest bid on a state owned lot that would be a real winner for us if we get it! They still have to decide in Augusta but I will know in a week if I got it, so I may start getting down on my knees with Pguy43!!!!!


----------



## FisherVMan

*WE got it boys!*

I just measured it and we have 7" now and it is 19 degrees here ............. snowing just as hard as it can at the moment????? Nice dry fluffThumbs Up
Good luck to all
vman:salute:


----------



## plowguy43

Nothing here yet. Still praying


----------



## FisherVMan

*Now trying to change into a freeziing rain???*

 It is now 18 degrees here and for some reason it has changed into a mix of wetter snow and freezing rain???? That ought to make road travel interesting . Boy it is tough out there this morning as the ground is even worse than last week and the minute you leave the gravel and try to edge out onto a lawn with the plow up a couple inches the front of the truck just nose dives ................. the ground is compleatly saturated more than I have ever seen it here these are about the worst possible condition you could ever have to try to plow. I buddy of mine that has been plowing for the state and under contract for 37 years told me last nite this is "the worst" he has ever seen it and until it freezes up we are going to be in trouble around here............. they are now hinting at a "big storm" Sundayish................. we will see I guess


----------



## dmcarpentry

dmcarpentry;1153184 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought this would be the best way to contact the Maine guys.
> 
> I am sure most people on this site have heard of Snow Care for Troops by now, but if not here is a link www.projectevergreen.com/scft
> 
> As a few of you already know I am currently in the Air National Guard in South Portland, ME.
> 
> After talking with Pete and Ryan this past weekend about Snow Care for Troops, it got me thinking about how we could help out a little bit more.
> 
> I contacted the Snow Care for Troops manager today to see how things worked and what we could do to help.
> 
> There are currently 20 registered volunteers in Maine at this time, and they have only had 3 requests for help from a military family.
> 
> So we are definitely ahead of the game in the volunteer department.
> 
> I also called a few of my contacts at the Family Help Center for the Air Force.
> 
> These people deal directly with the families of deployed members and their needs while the soldier is away.
> 
> I have given them all the information on SCFT and they are going to forward it to all the similar organizations state wide.
> 
> Hopefully this will get the word out and allow us to help those who deserve it this winter.
> 
> After talking to Joy, the manager she explained that if they do not have a volunteer in the area of those in need they are too understaffed to search for a volunteer in the area. So.....
> I asked Joy if she would send me all the request for help in Maine that were not able to find a volunteer and that I would do my best to find one.
> 
> She was very happy to do so and has sent me one today located in the town of Randolph, ME.
> 
> If anyone knows of a snow contractor in that area please let me know and I will try and put them in contact with each other.
> 
> Due to the rules of SCFT they do not give out the contact info for the deployed personal, they send an email or call the family and give the volunteers info so that they can contact the volunteer if they wish.
> 
> Anyway that we can get the word out about this program will be great, mostly for the volunteer side of things, because the Family Help Centers will do there part to educate the families of deployed personnel.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys and let me know if there are any ideas on what else we can do.
> 
> Thank you,
> ,
> Drew
> 
> [email protected]
> DMCarpentry.net
> DMsnow.net
> 207-415-1707


Hi Guys

Need to clairify a bit

If anyone would like to volenteer for Snow Care for Troops please go to this link

http://projectevergreen.com/scft/

this will aloow the program to put the familys in contact with the snow contractor

The only other way that I will be able to help is to find a volenteer (with the help of you guys on plowsite) in an area where the are no volenteers and then urge them to sign up for SCFT.

Thanks

Drew

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

I got about 3" and it's done snowing now. The sun is coming out now.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I got 3-4" gonna plow my place so I'll have a couple pic's later..


----------



## plowguy43

I'm putting my plow up for sale. Maybe if I'm plowless we'll get dumped on.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1154284 said:


> I'm putting my plow up for sale. Maybe if I'm plowless we'll get dumped on.


What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm guessing a 9'6" extreme vee...


----------



## plowguy43

Hahahaha I'd love to. But we'd need a nice remainder of the season to justify that. I'd probably rent Pete's Xblade!


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1154299 said:


> Hahahaha I'd love to. But we'd need a nice remainder of the season to justify that. I'd probably rent Pete's Xblade!


Ohh, Pete's making me jelous, so next winter or the winter after I wanna pickup an 8'6" extreme vee...


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1154284 said:


> I'm putting my plow up for sale. Maybe if I'm plowless we'll get dumped on.


I know your serious all of 0% of the time........but seriously?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1154303 said:


> Ohh, Pete's making me jelous, so next winter or the winter after I wanna pickup an 8'6" extreme vee...


What the heck are you going to put it on guy???? Did you get a new truck?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1154299 said:


> Hahahaha I'd love to. But we'd need a nice remainder of the season to justify that. I'd probably rent Pete's Xblade!


You mean the X Blade I just did a spiffy ad for....

It's all good, we'll just have to go get a new one once yours sell.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1154299 said:


> Hahahaha I'd love to. But we'd need a nice remainder of the season to justify that. I'd probably rent Pete's Xblade!


I thought that plow was all beat to sh!t.


----------



## plowguy43

Pete's Xblade? No its I nice shape, it just needed a filter and new fluid. Other than that it has some tree sap on it that is easily removed.

He posted pics of it in "better late than Never" in the fisher forum.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1154342 said:


> You mean the X Blade I just did a spiffy ad for....
> 
> It's all good, we'll just have to go get a new one once yours sell.


After seeing that extreme v and your xls in action I'm seriously thinking of tossing it on craigslist for a high price to see if anyone bites.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1154390 said:


> After seeing that extreme v and your xls in action I'm seriously thinking of tossing it on craigslist for a high price to see if anyone bites.


absolutely!


----------



## plowguy43

Do they (Fisher) make wings for the Xblades?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1154499 said:


> Do they (Fisher) make wings for the Xblades?


They make them for Xtreme Vs. But, I don't know if that would work on a X Blade.


----------



## bacwudzme

Cupo said if this storm tracks west at least a foot of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but if it misses us we will not have a white xmas.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm torn rite now. I want snow so I can plow. But, I don't want snow becouse it will insulate the ice on the lakes.


----------



## FisherVMan

Nice and crisp here this morning at 8 above zero............... the river behind the house was still open last nite and the highest I ever had seen it . Massive culvert they have where it crosses route 1 is about 4 ft below the water level and a huge whirlpool down to the culvert. Roads washed out all over the place around here and couple of friends that live near brooks have them in their living rooms??? 
Did a bunch of backdraggin yesterday in hopes it will have firmed up last nite. As any place you touch the ground with the corner of the plow and proceed you have a furough same as it would be in early April around here. Lets hope we are froze up for good this time. They are dragging the trucks into the woods here with a skidder and then bringing them out with one on the front and one pushing from the back not sure how profitable that would be?? I noticed that the local guy didnt do much plowing on this storm as I guess alot of the customers would rather just "tread it in" then have their properties compleatly devistated................ sorry you guys down south didnt get an event to plow, and I hate to say this but it does look sorta like some of last year coming back to haunt us??? Although we had plowed more last year at this same point from memory?? Gotta swing down to Bath friday nite to go see an amazing show at the Chocolate Church featuring Don Campbells Chirstmas Show so that will get us "outta the woods" for a day or so down where there is "neon and nylons" as we used to say when we finally got into Anchorage when I lived in the Alaskan bush for years.


----------



## bacwudzme

FisherVman In all honestly I love reading your mourning posts. Your Wit and humor can make me LOL.

But vman don't worry about not plowing I bought the vblade for Tax purposes............ So the longer it stays new the better i like it. 

And then some how the wife is so hell bent in me buying the V thinking its a toy rather than a quicker more efficient part of my business I had selfish comments directed at me blablabla And she was all hung up on a new washer and dryer, Well i went down to the sears and bought the mid range set all the efficiency bu!!**** hook it up and guess what................ 

I buy A ExtemeV that will be depreciated over 2 years, She runs the new $1400. Washer/dryer and *****es with no appreciation! And I got "why didn't you buy something like we had" Well the wife being a nurse and right in tune with technology I tell her they don't make stuff like our completely good 1992 models!

So if it don't snow She will never the end of this........ So the longer she listens to me B!tch the better!


----------



## FisherVMan

Sounds just like our house; as a few weeks ago when my washer was on the blink I made the comment that I would start looking at washers if I couldnt get ours [1999] Kenmore best at the time going .
Patty launched right into looking at the ones now available with all that electronic sh!t and no agatators and need special super expensive detergent and on and on . And low and behold I got a used starting capacitor and then found out the door switch was broken and got it going and it runs as good as ever but she had already picked out her "dream machine" and is now in "WITHDRAWALL" that we didnt spend $800 [we dont have] on a brand new one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So from our house to yours <<<Merry HO HO>>> and I am really glad you have a new V !! And of course everytime you get a foot of wet stuff; you will love it to break it all open; and after you get used to the inverted V; you will also love that for cleaning up those dreded trails you leave while windrowing.
To be honest about it ,jumping back and forth from the tractor and a straight blade, to the V really makes you appreaciate the options you have with the V plow. However with that said, to be really honest about it ,unless you live in a place that gets bigger storms, with a foot or more snow per storm; where you have to have the ability to push right thru it; in all reality, there is probably quite a few Vs hanging on trucks around, where they would hardly ever need one ? But lets face it they "look bad". Plows are like everything else, if you dont have one you want it. And let me congratulate you on doing "alright on the price"; as you beat me by over a grand!!!!!!!!!!! Are you coming up ice fishing with us this winter??? We could line the trucks up V to V and do a "push off" tea he he

ps Opppps A 350 pushing a 150 hummmmmmm ;no on second thought, lets skip that ............ as if you went right thru my grill I guess we would have 250???
pss if you get bored you can just drive up here and plow some woods roads for practice most of them have about 7-8" in them and everytime you touch it would get the paint off that trip edge???? Give er that "seasoned look"

Hey I tryed to back up in that thread of yours on what sorta lights that Drew just put on for backing up and never did find the name or model of them ???? Those look prett impressive??


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas, from the kids since we just bought a house. I told her I wanted to get wings for the plow. Her reply was "what the [email protected]$# do you need those for." After I told her it would help me get the driveway done much faster she was ok with it. 

So now for a little plowing story. I was sitting here at work yesterday when the guy shows up to plow the couple inches we got over night. He was in a 1 ton Chev with a dump body that had a Fisher Poly caster in it. The key word there is had! I looked up just in time to see the sander slide out and land on the ground!! A few minutes before that he went by and I saw that it was tied down. At some point in the next few minutes the tie downs unhooked.


----------



## ddb maine

My wife bought me an led lightbar for my birthday. Simply because it's what I wanted. I'm fortunate I suppose. I have no idea what I will do with 25 flash patterns... But it's awesome to have that many!


----------



## plowguy43

Kinda off topic and late, but monday at the airport they were edging and cleaning up leaves on the grounds. It was sad to see the mowers running around in the middle of december?


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1155167 said:


> Hey I tryed to back up in that thread of yours on what sorta lights that Drew just put on for backing up and never did find the name or model of them ???? Those look prett impressive??


FisherV, they're Soundoff's 5" Spot Lights.



06Sierra;1155286 said:


> My wife ........."what the [email protected]$# do you need those for." .


...........Yup, that sounds about right.



plowguy43;1155470 said:


> Kinda off topic and late, but monday at the airport they were edging and cleaning up leaves on the grounds. It was sad to see the mowers running around in the middle of december?


That's just pathetic! I'm telling ya, we need to move up to Alaska during the winter months!


----------



## ddb maine

According to my updates Monday tues and we'd are now snow for with eatch presently 60% and 40% teus and we'd. Did this storm shift?!?


----------



## RepoMan207

no no, it's in addition. From what they said last night it's not going to be anything major....maybe 4" in the northern areas.


----------



## Mick76

Doesn't look like much guys....... sorry for the smiley for all you per push guys.....


----------



## ddb maine

: banging head off wall:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1155534 said:


> Doesn't look like much guys....... sorry for the smiley for all you per push guys.....




Guys. I just got an authorization order in that I need some help on....does anyone have a lowboy, or access to a drop trailer? The repo is a loader and push box of sorts, I got a recon pic that I'll post below. Any help during the actual repossession will be great as well. Thanks in advance for your help.....


There's that damn smiley again Mike! :laughing:

.










*For those of you that aren't in the "know", this is not an actual repossession, but rather a prank on our fellow member.*


----------



## ddb maine

Where is it? I can give you a phone number of someone who has what you need. Last I talked to him he was slow with work as well.


----------



## RepoMan207

lmao, I ah.....I found a guy....he is slow right now too....huh Mick!?!?!


----------



## ddb maine

Come to think of it. I asked him recently if he'd rent out his skid for a day. His response was, I'd rather rent out my wife... Soooo maybe not. I can give you his phone number as money always talks.


----------



## ddb maine

How did I miss the bold text......


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, you f****r!!!...LOLOLOL..... oh, did I mention that the lot across the street is seasonal also?.....payup


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1155589 said:


> Ryan, you f****r!!!...LOLOLOL.....


LMAO! I had a guy call to inquire on a skid steer as I was sipping coffee next door, the whole time I was starring at your loader.....(it got the wheels turning in the ol'e head) I just had to snap a pic on the way out.



> oh, did I mention that the lot across the street is seasonal also?.....payup


I know....you suck. Seriously though, I'm right there with you...not commercially of coarse, but I push a good mix of seasonals myself. It's the only way to fly.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1155589 said:


> Ryan, you f****r!!!...LOLOLOL..... oh, did I mention that the lot across the street is seasonal also?.....payup


I'm going to start spraying those lots with water in the middle of the night so you have to wake up at 2:30 to salt them. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1155522 said:


> According to my updates Monday tues and we'd are now snow for with eatch presently 60% and 40% teus and we'd. Did this storm shift?!?





RepoMan207;1155524 said:


> no no, it's in addition. From what they said last night it's not going to be anything major....maybe 4" in the northern areas.





Mick76;1155534 said:


> Doesn't look like much guys....... sorry for the smiley for all you per push guys.....





ddb maine;1155544 said:


> : banging head off wall:


<<<<Looks at truck and plow>>>> <<<<see's gas can with matches next to it>>>>>>>

Hmm.....:realmad:


----------



## ddb maine

It looks like some one has sacked a few light poles over the years... Ones completely missing.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1155642 said:


> <<<<Looks at truck and plow>>>> <<<<see's gas can with matches next to it>>>>>>>
> 
> Hmm.....:realmad:


Hahahaha Thumbs Up ......Tiss the season to roast my nuts over an open fire lol


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1155649 said:


> It looks like some one has sacked a few light poles over the years... Ones completely missing.


That would be the...patrons that use the lot.


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1155649 said:


> It looks like some one has sacked a few light poles over the years... Ones completely missing.


Thats light pole missing is new. That was one of the few out back that worked also......:realmad:... and for those wondering on the leaning pole.... no, it wasn't me...


----------



## plowguy43

I don't know Mick, I just checked weather.com and right now they're thinking we're going to get something from this "nor'easter". I'm not getting my hopes up, but I sure would love to push some snow right now.


----------



## mercer_me

I hope we get dumped on just so Mick has to plow.


----------



## FisherVMan

Just up on the Weather Bug ................... we are now under a Winter Weather Advisory again 3-5" thru tomorrow afternoon???
NOAA says
... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 4 am to 7 PM EST
Friday... 

The National Weather Service in Caribou has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect from 4 am to 7 PM EST
Friday.

* Precipitation type... snow Thumbs Up

* accumulations... 3 to 5 inches. Amounts are expected to be higher
near the coast and vary significantly within the advisory area.

* Timing... 4 am Friday morning through 7 PM Friday evening.

* Temperatures... upper 20s to low 30s. 

* Winds... southeast near 5 mph 

WLBZ just said 4-6" by tommorow nite................... here we go again.........:redbounce


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1155638 said:


> I'm going to start spraying those lots with water in the middle of the night so you have to wake up at 2:30 to salt them. :laughing:






plowguy43;1155816 said:


> I don't know Mick, I just checked weather.com and right now they're thinking we're going to get something from this "nor'easter". I'm not getting my hopes up, but I sure would love to push some snow right now.


I know, I just saw the news....



mercer_me;1155926 said:


> I hope we get dumped on just so Mick has to plow.


Kicker is my skid has a electrical draw problem that I thought i fixed over the summer... nope... went to start it yesterday and nothing dead... so i brought it down to scar to milton to get it fixed.... NOW they say the storms coming in....great.....


----------



## plowguy43

Well I'm in that area plowing a few drives if you need any help just holler.


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea I dont know where this has come from as they have never said one word about this until an hour or so ago??? What did it just materalize out of thin air.................
Lets hope you can get going in time to be ready ; good luck with that elec problem. gosh its always something isnt it..........
If you want to feel better just go to the Myers threads and look at all the postings on their with DOZENS of guys screaming up and down about the G47 or what ever it is that wont return or is stuck up or down or about a million other problems they are having with them??? I can imagine people will fool around with stuff as long as they will.............. to me its like a woman that has "gone bad" I would just unhook it; and hook one up that will. Cheers.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1155999 said:


> Kicker is my skid has a electrical draw problem that I thought i fixed over the summer... nope... went to start it yesterday and nothing dead... so i brought it down to scar to milton to get it fixed.... NOW they say the storms coming in....great.....


That sucks. I hope you get it back before Monday. Good luck.


----------



## bacwudzme

FisherVMan;1156024 said:


> Yea I dont know where this has come from as they have never said one word about this until an hour or so ago??? What did it just materalize out of thin air.................
> Lets hope you can get going in time to be ready ; good luck with that elec problem. gosh its always something isnt it..........
> If you want to feel better just go to the Myers threads and look at all the postings on their with DOZENS of guys screaming up and down about the G47 or what ever it is that wont return or is stuck up or down or about a million other problems they are having with them??? I can imagine people will fool around with stuff as long as they will.............. to me its like a woman that has "gone bad" I would just unhook it; and hook one up that will. Cheers.


VMan you are my fukcen HERO!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowguy43

LOL Pete! Get that shiny plow ready!


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1155556 said:


> Guys. I just got an authorization order in that I need some help on....does anyone have a lowboy, or access to a drop trailer? The repo is a loader and push box of sorts, I got a recon pic that I'll post below. Any help during the actual repossession will be great as well. Thanks in advance for your help.....
> 
> LMAO
> 
> I was kinda hoping that i could help you with a repo, but as I scrolled down my dreams were crushed lol
> 
> haha the small things that make you laugh
> 
> nice one Ryan


----------



## ddb maine

Let me guess.... Still nothing south of Augusta.....

accuweather is touting up and down theres a potential blizzard in this, from providence to boston to portland north....... They seem to be a bit exaggerative and there predictions so far this year have been way off. Thanksgiving to christmas was supposed to be a snowy stretch, like what minnesota is getting. Yet they keep saying they were right. I dont get it.


----------



## ddb maine

and sunday.... is my birthday


----------



## GMCHD plower

Happy early birthday ddb!


----------



## ddb maine

thanks bud. Apparently its not just accuweather jumping on this. Most of the stations in ma are calling it, and now the portland stations are too. apparently it hasn't even been established yet. HAH! it'll probably end up dumping snow on florida... I sure hope not.


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;1156024 said:


> *Yea I dont know where this has come from as they have never said one word about this until an hour or so ago??? What did it just materalize out of thin air.................* .


I watched the weather at lunch time and didn't hear anything about it. Now, they're saying 6-12" right here on the coast. Looks like mostly washington/hancock county and that's it. It's amazing at how bad the weathermen are. I mean really, no clue at noon time that we could get up to a foot of snow starting in barely 12 hours????


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1156282 said:


> thanks bud. Apparently its not just accuweather jumping on this. Most of the stations in ma are calling it, and now the portland stations are too. apparently it hasn't even been established yet. HAH! it'll probably end up dumping snow on florida... I sure hope not.


Haha wouldn't that be funny! It looks like my area will only get showers  Ohwell maybe we'll get dumped on Monday!


----------



## RepoMan207

Your welcome guys! I took the push plates off the truck tonight.....Like I said, it always happens at the most un opportune times! 

WGME is still declaring nadda......and more nadda for now. So I guess I'm safe. I'm taking my two oldest kids in for day surgery tomorrow, so I'm not plowing either way.


----------



## RepoMan207

DDB Happy Birthday!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well Todd Sincox [hits on McDonalds on a very regular basis] on WABI just explained the weather to me !
He says [after washing down a couple of Dunkin Dougnuts] that there has developed a "unique trough" out at sea and it is aimed like a lazer directly at Washington County [too bad they wouldnt attach some decent jobs to it] and we are now only getting 2-4" and fifty feet either side of the boundary lines he has extablished there will be NOTHING but bright sun ????? He has beamed it right thru Eastport were they are getting 5 &15/16" but did say there could be areas with significatly more??? I guess that means East Eastport may get 3ft???? And West Eastport will probably get nothing.............
And went on and on to say that there were "numerous senerios" for Sun/Mon that includes a massive storm with major snow falls expected :: All the way back to a few light rain showers; but to keep tuned in; and like "this storm" he will be sure and make up his mind at least 30 mins; before it hits the area , As he was trying to sneek a peak at at the news girls cleavage......... 
OMG cant we do better than this Todd??? Kevin Manix the Ma import dribbled something very similar and I think he and Todd have each other on speedail to compare lies just before each broadcast as I am sure they actually just let a chimp on prozac, throw darts at a weather board, so they can inform New England of the upcoming weather................ they call it Storm Watch??? Go figure..................


----------



## GMCHD plower

Snow
Hi 33° RealFeel® 15° Day

NNE at 19 mph 
Gusts: 36 mph 
Windy with snow of varying rates, accumulating an additional 1-3 inches 

Max UV Index: 0 (low) 
Thunderstorm Probability: 2% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.19 in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00 in 
Amount of Snow: 2.4 in 
Amount of Ice: 0.00 in 
Hours of Precipitation: 12 hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 hrs 
Snow
Lo 26° RealFeel® 5° Night

NNE at 27 mph 
Gusts: 38 mph 
Heavy snow, accumulating an additional 1-2 feet; windy 

Max UV Index: N/A 
Thunderstorm Probability: 6% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.94 in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00 in 
Amount of Snow: 17.5 in 
Amount of Ice: 0.00 in 
Hours of Precipitation: 10 hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 hrs

If their anywhere near close to correct then we could be in for a good one!!!


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1156646 said:


> Snow
> Hi 33° RealFeel® 15° Day
> 
> NNE at 19 mph
> Gusts: 36 mph
> Windy with snow of varying rates, accumulating an additional 1-3 inches
> 
> Max UV Index: 0 (low)
> Thunderstorm Probability: 2%
> Amount of Precipitation: 0.19 in
> Amount of Rain: 0.00 in
> Amount of Snow: 2.4 in
> Amount of Ice: 0.00 in
> Hours of Precipitation: 12 hrs
> Hours of Rain: 0 hrs
> Snow
> Lo 26° RealFeel® 5° Night
> 
> NNE at 27 mph
> Gusts: 38 mph
> Heavy snow, accumulating an additional 1-2 feet; windy
> 
> Max UV Index: N/A
> Thunderstorm Probability: 6%
> Amount of Precipitation: 0.94 in
> Amount of Rain: 0.00 in
> Amount of Snow: 17.5 in
> Amount of Ice: 0.00 in
> Hours of Precipitation: 10 hrs
> Hours of Rain: 0 hrs
> 
> If their anywhere near close to correct then we could be in for a good one!!!


 my new weather man just be right


----------



## dmcarpentry

where did that info come from?


----------



## ddb maine

Hahahahahah 

thanks repoman.


----------



## ddb maine

That's accuweather I believe. They do the real feel crap


----------



## FisherVMan

This is hot of the press from WLBZ Storm Watch Alert on my cell phone................
The monkey must have just tossed another dart will have to wait to see if WABI follows with an upgrade as they have now upgraded the amounts and the impact to the next level??

Weather for Washington County... ..WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST THIS EVENING... THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CARIBOU HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST THIS EVENING. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. * PRECIPITATION TYPE...SNOW * ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 8 INCHES. HOWEVER...TOTALS COULD VARY SIGNIFICANTLY WITHIN THE WARNING AREA. * TIMING...THROUGH 7 PM THIS EVENING. * TEMPERATURES...UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S. * WINDS...SOUTHEAST 5 TO 10 MPH. * IMPACTS...MODERATE IMPACT. HEAVY SNOWFALL WILL RESULT IN DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;1156673 said:


> This is hot of the press from WLBZ Storm Watch Alert on my cell phone................
> The monkey must have just tossed another dart will have to wait to see if WABI follows with an upgrade as they have now upgraded the amounts and the impact to the next level??
> 
> Weather for Washington County... ..WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST THIS EVENING... THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CARIBOU HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST THIS EVENING. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. * PRECIPITATION TYPE...SNOW * ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 8 INCHES. *HOWEVER...TOTALS COULD VARY SIGNIFICANTLY WITHIN THE WARNING AREA.* * TIMING...THROUGH 7 PM THIS EVENING. * TEMPERATURES...UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S. * WINDS...SOUTHEAST 5 TO 10 MPH. * IMPACTS...MODERATE IMPACT. HEAVY SNOWFALL WILL RESULT IN DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS


I just love the "totals could vary significantly..." Man, they just really have no clue whatsoever!! Sun is out bright in Whiting/East Machias. Talked to my father about an hour ago and it was snowing hard in Harrington. Ellsworth PD FB page says snowing hard with 3+ inches and cars off the road everywhere.


----------



## 06Sierra

Just saw this..The latest snowfall reports from The National Weather Service in Caribou, ME: Blue Hill, 7.0"... Ellsworth (east), 4.5"... Cherryfield, 3.0"... Ellsworth, 2.9"... Waltham, 2.7". 

They are saying 1-3" here on Monday. We will probably end up with 3 feet!!


----------



## Mick76

Hey guys... I have a set of 4 Michelins LTX A/T 245/75/16 that have good tread left. Load range E. Would like to sell local. I have pics I can email. I'm asking $250 on craigslist... for my ps buddies $200.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Nothing to speak of yet.............*

It started snowing here about 9am as very very fine stuff. That has now changed into larger flakes but it is still dry stuff. We have maybe an inch now but it is now turned into a full storm here and is coming down at probably about an inch an hour with these flakes so I have no idea how long it will continue but if it did this for most of today this will be a considerable event???
Sounds like this must have started in the nite in Blue Hill area??? Thats the latest from Grand Lake!

That tire deal of Micks sounds good as that is pushing a thousand dollars worth of tires in todays prices! Those 75series are TALL and give great clearance . Wish I had some 16" rims as I would buy those in a NY minute!!


----------



## mercer_me

I got a few furries today but, that's it. Going up on the Golden Road tomarow just for a ride. Then I'm ice fishing Sunday. I'm loving the cold weather. I haven't heard much about the stormm on Monday, I gues it's still up in the air on weather or not it's going to hit us. Mick, I wish I had 16" rims becouse I would definatly buy them tires.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1156053 said:


> That sucks. I hope you get it back before Monday. Good luck.


Good news, Skids fixed and I'm picking it up tomorrow!... damn draw was coming from a circuit that I didn't even use!... oh well, it's fixed and working now.... kicker is now the "storm" isn't going to be as big as they say.... oh hell, they still don't have a clue! But the skid will be ready none the less!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1157180 said:


> Good news, Skids fixed and I'm picking it up tomorrow!... damn draw was coming from a circuit that I didn't even use!... oh well, it's fixed and working now.... kicker is now the "storm" isn't going to be as big as they say.... oh hell, they still don't have a clue! But the skid will be ready none the less!


I'm glad to hear you got your skidd steer going again. I don't think anybody know how much snow we are going to get. Rite now I think they are pulling numbers out of there a$$.


----------



## plowguy43

I don't really care as long as it 3" and I can plow. This is clutch as the baby is due on Dec 30th and the money can pay for the mortgage!


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1157331 said:


> I don't really care as long as it 3" and I can plow. This is clutch as the baby is due on Dec 30th and the money can pay for the mortgage!


baby time is near. good for you and wife. tax write off the 30th :redbounce:bluebouncpurplebou


----------



## plowguy43

Heck yeah that's what I'm hoping for!


Just watched the news and it looks like this storm is going to pass to the west. If we get anything it'll be on monday night into tuesday.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1157379 said:


> Heck yeah that's what I'm hoping for!
> 
> Just watched the news and it looks like this storm is going to pass to the west. If we get anything it'll be on monday night into tuesday.


hopefully for your wallet its by the 30thpayup.... my daughter waited until january!....:realmad:


----------



## mercer_me

I just wached the channel 5 news and they still doen't know were exactly the storm is going to go.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we wound up here with about 7" of dry fluffy stuff............... enough to plow so I guess we will call it an event! Guess we will have to wait and see what comes of the storm as they are definately speaking from their spinkta most of the time ..............


----------



## RepoMan207

Time to say a prayer boys!


----------



## FisherVMan

Crystal Clear and Crisp here this morning with about 3 below right now[72 degrees here in the ManCave and the old Axeman Anderson Coal Boiler is purrrrrrin like a kitty down in the cellar] The woodsmoke over at the neighbors; looks like it is going straight up; and if it was twenty years ago; when I lived in Alaska; I would probably be warming up the Super Cub waiting for daylight; for a day of Wolf hunting.................... anyway I guess its making good ice now boys.[They old timers around here, always used to say "she'll make an inch a nite at zero"
Hey should be ice fishing in a couple of weeks if this keeps up!
Real Sorry some of you guys are not getting any snow; and I am fully aware of how GD frustrating this is for ya. Just thinking maybe I should stop reporting snow; until everyone is getting it all over the state???


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well guys, looked like they screwed us, AGAIN! Accuweather is still saying that it's going to swing wide to the east then come back to the west, possibly dumping 6-12" on bangor area.


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1158137 said:


> Well guys, looked like they screwed us, AGAIN! Accuweather is still saying that it's going to swing wide to the east then come back to the west, possibly dumping 6-12" on bangor area.


i think i heard maybe 1 to 2 inches


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1158139 said:


> i think i heard maybe 1 to 2 inches


I read the 6-12" on accuweather thiismorning on the little like "newsalert " thing that has like 5 slides on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm not holding my breath...


On a side note- any downsides to letting my electric dryer (laundry) vent into my basement to help heat it up? Besides the lint is there any real issues? My basement is wide open and very cold.


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1158278 said:


> I'm not holding my breath...
> 
> On a side note- any downsides to letting my electric dryer (laundry) vent into my basement to help heat it up? Besides the lint is there any real issues? My basement is wide open and very cold.


wouldn't recommend it

think about the **** that comes out of there, to you really want your kids breathing the by product of your dirty laundry

its not going to provide much heat anyway and it will be very moist/wet and can cause mold


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1158278 said:


> I'm not holding my breath...
> 
> On a side note- any downsides to letting my electric dryer (laundry) vent into my basement to help heat it up? Besides the lint is there any real issues? My basement is wide open and very cold.


Drew & Pete might be better suited on this one, but I would think humidity = mold.
What kind of heating system do you have? Monitor?


----------



## plowguy43

Nah its oil hot water but the basement is cold.

I didn't think about the himidty but it makes sense.

Its not a finished basement, but I was hoping to wamr it up a bit to aid the furnace


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1158266 said:


> I read the 6-12" on accuweather thiismorning on the little like "newsalert " thing that has like 5 slides on the bottom of the screen.


what part of maine are you at. i am in cumberland.my 3 plow guys i have working round my farm so they are making some money. we need snow. i got 2 new trucks 2010 f450 and f350 like to see how they move snow. 4 truck this year moving snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1158317 said:


> what part of maine are you at. i am in cumberland.my 3 plow guys i have working round my farm so they are making some money. we need snow. i got 2 new trucks 2010 f450 and f350 like to see how they move snow. 4 truck this year moving snow.


Bangor, you should post some pic's of those trucks!!


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1158327 said:


> Bangor, you should post some pic's of those trucks!!


my dad was gmc man it love them.i have 2 accounts in waterville that i plow. 2 in auguata and 2 in skowhegan. they are unrented buildings big parking lots and a lot walkways to clean off. i do them the next day after the storm.


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1158343 said:


> my dad was gmc man it love them.i have 2 accounts in waterville that i plow. 2 in auguata and 2 in skowhegan. they are unrented buildings big parking lots and a lot walkways to clean off. i do them the next day after the storm.


Oh nice! Gotta love the accounts that you can do after the storm.


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1158353 said:


> Oh nice! Gotta love the accounts that you can do after the storm.


yes i do like them after the storm is done. i do a lot of work for mike liberty in gray he has a lot rental places. he is my brother in law brother in law. he has a lot of rental places in gray that i do. he has the money but it is hard to get the from him. he is not home much. but i make him pay up front. a lot of his home rental i do to and the renter pay me. i love the tractor work heated cab. i do a lot field mowing for Poland spring bottling company in Hollis and Poland spring in the summer. i lived in Hollis and Poland spring bought me out so they could put the new plant in. then i moved to cumberland. in the summer i mow hollis and poland spring bottling company lawns.


----------



## Mick76

I'm not saying anything.... Ryan knows were my crap is!....LOL... but it would be nice to get some snow at least before xmas for the kiddos....


----------



## FisherVMan

Plowguy43 ;You might want to consider a "radiator" on your return line just as it goes back into the furnace??? Alot of folks have them and it makes a huge difference in a cellar??? I know my cellar is down in the low 50s with the oil boiler running when its below zero outside. Of course our coal boiler; is like a wood boiler; and heats the cellar up like toast! And of course that makes the floors nice and toastie upstairs so its a win win situation!


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks for the tip Vman! I'll look into it.

I finally got my lightbar wired up and boy is she bright! I need some snow baby,, time to do the snowman dance!


----------



## FisherVMan

Hey what was the story the other day on another thread and someone was showing how bright his new back up lights were???? What kind were they??? Looked real good from those photos??
Looks like they are starting to decide on this storm on Monday here is the latest 

Models were going back and forth this past week on whether a nor'easter would stay offshore or become a storm that will impact millions in the Northeast. 

That was a question The Weather Channel and weather.com had been trying to answer for several days. 

We now have the answer...NO SNOW!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well guys, accuweather and weather.com are now both saying this storm is going to head east, then swing back west for monday night... I'm on the line of 3-6" and 6-12"..


----------



## mercer_me

I went up to Kakajo today and from Kakajo to the Golden Road there was around 2' of snow on the ground. Once I go the the Golden Road the snow on the ground went down to about 2". Millinocket had just a dusting on the ground. I just wached channel 5 and they said we are going to get "several inches" of snow Monday night. I'm hoping I we get enough to plow.


----------



## plowguy43

FisherV- that is DMCarpentry (drew) he got LED spreader/spot lights for his truck. They are bright as day but are $100 or so each.


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1158845 said:


> Hey what was the story the other day on another thread and someone was showing how bright his new back up lights were???? What kind were they??? Looked real good from those photos??
> Looks like they are starting to decide on this storm on Monday here is the latest
> 
> Models were going back and forth this past week on whether a nor'easter would stay offshore or become a storm that will impact millions in the Northeast.
> 
> That was a question The Weather Channel and weather.com had been trying to answer for several days.
> 
> We now have the answer...NO SNOW!


FisherV.......I repostd the make as well as a link for you the other day, scroll back up on this thread to find it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1159007 said:


> I went up to Kakajo today and from Kakajo to the Golden Road there was around 2' of snow on the ground. Once I go the the Golden Road the snow on the ground went down to about 2". Millinocket had just a dusting on the ground. I just wached channel 5 and they said we are going to get "several inches" of snow Monday night. I'm hoping I we get enough to plow.


Sweet I'm good with anything more then 4"... I'm in mass so haven't had a chance today to watch the local news..


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1159198 said:


> Sweet I'm good with anything more then 4"... I'm in mass so haven't had a chance today to watch the local news..


Mass? Field trip or something?


----------



## bow2no1

if we don't get snow soon, i'm buying a snow gun! mounting it in my truck and ride around too fill my customers drive ways with about a foot!


----------



## bacwudzme

Im dreaming of a white christmas!


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1159402 said:


> Mass? Field trip or something?


Ya massachusetts for a family christmas party..


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1159423 said:


> if we don't get snow soon, i'm buying a snow gun! mounting it in my truck and ride around too fill my customers drive ways with about a foot!


That is the best idea I have heard in a long time. I should do that.


----------



## bow2no1

mercer_me;1160381 said:


> That is the best idea I have heard in a long time. I should do that.


wanna take a ride up to sugar loaf? lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well the lastest as of 5minutes ago is we're supposed to get 3-5" tonight and tomorrow, but there is still a possibility of it backing in which will give us 12-18". They keep putting emphesis on the possibility of it backing in so I think we may have a chance at it..


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1161151 said:


> wanna take a ride up to sugar loaf? lol


Sure. I got a 6.5'x12' utility/ATV trailer with a 3500lb axle. Do you think that would be big enough?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1161154 said:


> Well the lastest as of 5minutes ago is we're supposed to get 3-5" tonight and tomorrow, but there is still a possibility of it backing in which will give us 12-18". They keep putting emphesis on the possibility of it backing in so I think we may have a chance at it..


Where did you get this information?


----------



## FisherVMan

Caribou Weather Station just posted for S Aroostook and Washington Countys.................. 4-8" Starting tonite around 7pm and going on until tommorrow evening. It is obviously changing by the minute and I wont be suprised if they up this to a full blown baby before the day is out.........
Fact of the mater is the biggest snow storm ever recorded in Maine came on New Years Eve of 1963 when we got 59" in 36 hrs ............. it was forcast as FLURRIES.....................
I think I will wax the XV just in case ..............


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1161314 said:


> Fact of the mater is the biggest snow storm ever recorded in Maine came on New Years Eve of 1963 when we got 59" in 36 hrs ............. it was forcast as FLURRIES.....................


It seems like we get snow almost every year on New Years Eve. I can remember going to my family's party and my uncle wasn't there becouse he was out plowing roads. Then he would come back and eat. Then I would go plow drive ways with him. (This was before I had my drivers lisence.)


----------



## plowguy43

I'm leaving the plow in the garage just in spite. Maybe it will force it to snow since I'm not prepared.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1161348 said:


> I'm leaving the plow in the garage just in spite. Maybe it will force it to snow since I'm not prepared.


I was going to do that. But, I put it on last nite becouse I have to bring it to the dealer today becouse the push plates are to tite against the female end. So when I go to drive into the plow I get 1/2 way in and it just pushes the whole plow and when I go to back out it just drags the plow back. So I have to have somebody hold onto the plow. So the dealer said they would fix it. I'm asuming they are going to put some sort of spacers in.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1161194 said:


> Where did you get this information?


Wabi.... I'm thinking it's not going to backin any, everyone is just saying 3-5", 3-6", etc. It'd have to be a freak thing for it to back in.


----------



## plowguy43

Its snowing here pretty well right now. Truck has plow and spreader is on right now, we'll see if it gets used.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1161867 said:


> Its snowing here pretty well right now. Truck has plow and spreader is on right now, we'll see if it gets used.


I'm not holding my breath, 3-6" isn't enough for a snowday so I miss out on all the fun haha!


----------



## stan the man

just got in from putting the plows on


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1161882 said:


> just got in from putting the plows on


Stan we need some pic's!! Haha


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1161870 said:


> I'm not holding my breath, 3-6" isn't enough for a snowday so I miss out on all the fun haha!


3" = lots o' $$$$$ for me


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1161933 said:


> 3" = lots o' $$$$$ for me


haha true! I can't wait until next yr when I have my license and have more accounts that want it done at 3"... I love the bigger storms because I snowmobile...


----------



## mercer_me

I just got my plow fixed so I can drive in and out of it with out somebody having to hold on to it. It was a 5 minute fix. The guy at the dealer said he had to hit the push plates with a hammer a couple times becouse it was just off by a little bit. I tried it before I left the dealer and it gos on and off great now.

I just wached Chanel 5 and they are calling for 3 to 7 inches for me rite now. Hoping I can get the day off from school but, I know I won't. They have to take the fun out of every thing.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1161945 said:


> I just got my plow fixed so I can drive in and out of it with out somebody having to hold on to it. It was a 5 minute fix. The guy at the dealer said he had to hit the push plates with a hammer a couple times becouse it was just off by a little bit. I tried it before I left the dealer and it gos on and off great now.
> 
> I just wached Chanel 5 and they are calling for 3 to 7 inches for me rite now. *Hoping I can get the day off from school but, I know I won't. They have to take the fun out of every thing*.


You've got that right, I guess I may have a possibility but it's all according to when it starts...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1162042 said:


> You've got that right, I guess I may have a possibility but it's all according to when it starts...


I'm sure I'm going tomarow. I'm a senior so it doesn't matter if we get 20 snow days I'm graduating on June 12.


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1161925 said:


> Stan we need some pic's!! Haha


gmc i am piss now it is 637 and the snow has stop about 2 1/2 inches. on the news Portland had 3 to 4 inches. they had 17 car pile up in Portland. look like i will doing my driveway Tuesday morning to see if i can still plowing this suc****. my guys come and got the trucks. i do have 1 driveway i can do the is in a wheel chair and have to do his walkways for him. but it dose look like this week i will be doing some sanding. calling freezing rain Tuesday and Wednesday if they are right. from tonight to Wednesday 3 to 5 inches with rain and freeze rain and snow by channel 13 news. any guys in augusta and waterville on here


----------



## FisherVMan

Looks like they have downgraded us back down to 2-4" so I think it is pretty obvious that they just 
DONT KNOW............ they are guessing and then reguessing
I think we are back to the monkey throwing a dart again............. pretty soon you will catch Kevin Manix and Todd Sincox having dinner at Applebees laughing their a*ses off ;that anyone will even still tune in; to listen to the dribble that flows from their lips...............


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1162063 said:


> gmc i am piss now it is 637 and the snow has stop about 2 1/2 inches. on the news Portland had 3 to 4 inches. they had 17 car pile up in Portland. look like i will doing my driveway Tuesday morning to see if i can still plowing this suc****. my guys come and got the trucks. i do have 1 driveway i can do the is in a wheel chair and have to do his walkways for him. but it dose look like this week i will be doing some sanding. calling freezing rain Tuesday and Wednesday if they are right. from tonight to Wednesday 3 to 5 inches with rain and freeze rain and snow by channel 13 news. any guys in augusta and waterville on here


It hasn't started in bangor yet, I'm almost positive I have school tomorrow which sucks because I won't make any $$$, I guess it's still possible, but unlikely. Glad to hear you'll beable to sand, what do you have for a sander?


----------



## stan the man

FisherVMan;1162064 said:


> Looks like they have downgraded us back down to 2-4" so I think it is pretty obvious that they just
> DONT KNOW............ they are guessing and then reguessing
> I think we are back to the monkey throwing a dart again............. pretty soon you will catch Kevin Manix and Todd Sincox having dinner at Applebees laughing their a*ses off ;that anyone will even still tune in; to listen to the dribble that flows from their lips...............


boy i like to see them and give them a piece of my mind. they cant call the winter. how can they use fork.


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1162067 said:


> It hasn't started in bangor yet, I'm almost positive I have school tomorrow which sucks because I won't make any $$$, I guess it's still possible, but unlikely. Glad to hear you'll beable to sand, what do you have for a sander?


fisher poly caster 1.25 cu.yd. 84" i like fisher. my v plow is new 2 month ago for my 2010 f450 i was looking forward to try it out. the guys was fighting on the f450 and then i said i was going to use that.1999 f250 last week i had upper and lower ball joints put in that. 1999 is the truck i like. that has the sander on it and 2008 his sander on it. what suc*** is my f450 is the only truck that is set up for the v plow. i have to get the 2010s trucks set up for the sander if i want to put them in them.


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1162123 said:


> fisher poly caster 1.25 cu.yd. 84" i like fisher. my v plow is new 2 month ago for my 2010 f450 i was looking forward to try it out. the guys was fighting on the f450 and then i said i was going to use that.1999 f250 last week i had upper and lower ball joints put in that. 1999 is the truck i like. that has the sander on it and 2008 his sander on it. what suc*** is my f450 is the only truck that is set up for the v plow. i have to get the 2010s trucks set up for the sander if i want to put them in them.


Nice I like fishers to, Diesels or gas?


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1162129 said:


> Nice I like fishers to, Diesels or gas?


2010 f450 and 2010 f350 are diesel and the 2008 f250 is to. 1999 f250 is gas and the price diesel is up.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1162142 said:


> 2010 f450 and 2010 f350 are diesel and the 2008 f250 is to. 1999 f250 is gas and the price diesel is up.


You can allways use this other stuff they call off road diesel, it's alot cheaper. But, the police tend to frown apon it.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1162146 said:


> You can allways use this other stuff they call off road diesel, it's alot cheaper. But, the police tend to frown apon it.


not with my luck lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Didn't know this was supposed to happen? It's splitting right around us


----------



## Mick76

Dammit guys I had to go out!.... I didn't think 1 1/2 inchs of snow could make such a mess..... road crews were totally caught off guard (me too) and the roads were crap... bottlenecks everywhere in LA... took me 1 1/2 hours to get to my accounts!......Glad tonights done!


----------



## RepoMan207

Tell me about Mick, I hit 3 of my picky customers and called it good.....I get home and the damn phone starts ringing...."are you coming by tonight?" I ended up hitting all but 3 of my accounts. The wind took care of them for me. 

I did watch a killer House Fire in Standish however. Talk about mass confusion, Gorham, Windham, & Standish were all on scene....and no one knew which way to go but Windham's Fire chief. I don't know if we have any FF on this thread, but It's pretty bad when you show up in another town and you have your sh!t together better then the hosting department.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick-did auburn only get 1 1/2 inches? Just wated to make sure


----------



## mercer_me

I just wached channel 5 weather and they are saying rain and 40 degrees for today.


----------



## Mick76

maybe a little more but on my lots it looked to be 1 1/2 to 2 inches... pita either way you slice it... got to go back this morning to cleanup after all the trucks leave... happy happy joy joy


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1162629 said:


> I did watch a killer House Fire in Standish however. Talk about mass confusion, Gorham, Windham, & Standish were all on scene....and no one knew which way to go but Windham's Fire chief. I don't know if we have any FF on this thread, but It's pretty bad when you show up in another town and you have your sh!t together better then the hosting department.


i'm on boothbay's fire dept.
on this peninsula for fired departments we have edgecomb, southbport,boobthbay harbor, east boothbay has a small one but it's part of boothbays.
boothbay has a seperate department from boothbay harbor.

seems like no matter where the fire is one or 2 other dept's show up. last call i went to about a month ago. a guy hit a pole and we had 5 trucks there plus several people in their personal vehicles. i don't bother to go to most of the calls unless they are big, or near my location. i work on a island so i can't just leave work alot of time to respond either.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Raining in bangor....


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1162701 said:


> Raining in bangor....


It's snowing in Mercer. But, it's 31 degrees so it will probably change pretty soon. This alot diferent from what they were saying last nite.


----------



## 06Sierra

36 and rain up here right now.


----------



## FisherVMan

About 33 here and snowing but was snowing alot harder an hour ago................. rained since 3am and took away alot of the snow we had.......... these weather morons have no more idea what is going on. than Anymore than any of us do; and its a dead heat; with the Farmers Almanac .............. total witch doctor stuff.
Very very strange weather were every storm goes by us;;; since last Jan 15th back in 2009 ??? Then the back in over New Brunswick and give us little hits of snow ??? How bazzar...........
Thinking of moving up to Northern Ontario were they still have deer and good dry snow??? Now the new deal is they are going to split and go around both sides of us!!!! All joking aside I guess if the roof dont leak and everyone is warm and well it is still "Christmas!" 
Heck of alot more going on in this world, than weather it snows or not..................................


----------



## bow2no1

blowing like hell in boothbay


----------



## RepoMan207

bow2no1;1162700 said:


> i'm on boothbay's fire dept.
> on this peninsula for fired departments we have edgecomb, southbport,boobthbay harbor, east boothbay has a small one but it's part of boothbays.
> boothbay has a seperate department from boothbay harbor.
> 
> seems like no matter where the fire is one or 2 other dept's show up. last call i went to about a month ago. a guy hit a pole and we had 5 trucks there plus several people in their personal vehicles. i don't bother to go to most of the calls unless they are big, or near my location. i work on a island so i can't just leave work alot of time to respond either.


That is a dispatch issue. The business end of it needs to get their sh!t together. In Windham....and all of the neighboring towns for that matter, if the call is NOT in your district, you can't go unless called. If a apparatus is called from your house...then you can go. And even then, there have been times when they say No man power, or vise verse, send man power no equipment. The Daytime is different however, they allow all town FF to go from 8-5 m-f, this helps for the short fall as most work or work outside the town. If for some reason there is too many personnel, they'll tone all non district FF to standby unless requested. That hardly ever happens as everyone knows to stay out of the way when their not being useful. Windham has grown leaps and bounds over the last 15 years, we've more then doubled our residents and we're are still 95% volunteer fire / rescue. Our cheif Hammond is a sharp man. He's been onboard since I was born, saved my life at 3 months, chewed me a new [email protected]@ at age 8 (lite the forest on fire....opps) and welcomed me on to the department at age 15.


----------



## RepoMan207

Big flakes in Windham.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1162687 said:


> maybe a little more but on my lots it looked to be 1 1/2 to 2 inches... pita either way you slice it... got to go back this morning to cleanup after all the trucks leave... happy happy joy joy


Just checking, my trigger is 3" so I wanted to make sure it was less. I'm planning on heading out tonight since we're supposed to get another 1" or so.


----------



## RepoMan207

My route got anywhere from 3" to 3 3/4"


----------



## plowguy43

Crazy, I checked a few accounts and they all had 2" or less. Regardless, this afternoon I'm hitting them all. I was surprised to see how many people were plowed this morning coming in through Raymond.


----------



## stan the man

i just could back from the post office and a lot of driveway are plowed they had about 2 inches. my driveway 2 to 2 1/2 inches . i did one driveway and two walkways my guy in the wheel chair. had a cup of coffee with him. got some work from him to do paint 2 rooms in the house.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan - is it still snowing in Windham? Any additional accumulations? It snowed earlier here in Portland but nothing since.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1162878 said:


> Ryan - is it still snowing in Windham? Any additional accumulations? It snowed earlier here in Portland but nothing since.


Just spitting here. Still cold enough, but I'm expecting rain at any point....according to the Interactive Radar that is.


----------



## plowguy43

Weird, I keep checking the weather websites and they are saying the oxford area is going to stay cold enough for snow throughout tomorrow and additional accumulations. 

Then it looks like another one is on a direct path to hit us on Sunday....we'll see about that


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1162926 said:


> Weird, I keep checking the weather websites and they are saying the oxford area is going to stay cold enough for snow throughout tomorrow and additional accumulations.
> 
> Then it looks like another one is on a direct path to hit us on Sunday....*we'll see about that*


Exactly! When he mentions an up comming storm, then follows it up by saying ....."I think it has the chance of staying too far to our south....but if it does hit us we'll be measuring snow by the feet"

......Yeah, ok!


----------



## plowguy43

I actually watched it on accuweather.com and they seemed pretty certain that it will hit us. I don't even know why I watch the weather anymore, I need to just look out the window.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1162938 said:


> I actually watched it on accuweather.com and they seemed pretty certain that it will hit us. I don't even know why I watch the weather anymore, I need to just look out the window.


I hear ya there man. It seems that they rarely know what they're talking about.


----------



## plowguy43

How'd the XLS hold up today? No issues? You still doing that little shop off 302 where I saw you last year? Down by Chase...


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1162960 said:


> How'd the XLS hold up today? No issues? You still doing that little shop off 302 where I saw you last year? Down by Chase...


She worked flawlessly.....well almost. The damn power/control harness keeps coming loose. I have to get out and push it back in all the way. I'll investigate that later today.

Nope, they changed hands this year, the kid that owns it now has a brother or something with a plow. Too bad, other then 302, I enjoyed that lot. Fairly easy and good pay. Not always on time mind you, but good non the less.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I noticed they changed the name so I wasn't sure. I saw it was cleared this morning and thought of you. Definitely looks like a simple lot- no real obsticles to deal with.

Oh yeah, how do you upload videos? I got the two I took of my trucks strobes, although the video's don't really show it well.


----------



## MJM Landscaping

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by plowguy43
> How'd the XLS hold up today? No issues? You still doing that little shop off 302 where I saw you last year? Down by Chase...
> 
> She worked flawlessly.....well almost. The damn power/control harness keeps coming loose. I have to get out and push it back in all the way. I'll investigate that later today.
> 
> Nope, they changed hands this year, the kid that owns it now has a brother or something with a plow. Too bad, other then 302, I enjoyed that lot. Fairly easy and good pay. Not always on time mind you, but good non the less.


That would be me. Easy lot backing onto 302 sux. Good thing he will be using one of the trucks and doing it himself. Not bad though he does his lot and plows for a good 8 hours for me depending on the storm.


----------



## RepoMan207

MJM Landscaping;1163039 said:


> That would be me. Easy lot backing onto 302 sux. Good thing he will be using one of the trucks and doing it himself. Not bad though he does his lot and plows for a good 8 hours for me depending on the storm.


ohhhh.....so your the lowballer, I see how it is!  j/k kidding of coarse.

Small world.


----------



## RepoMan207

You know, MJD told me we can't paste HTML anymore, hence why Youtube can't be embeded....but I've seen a few here and there.  if someone knows a way....please share.

I use Photobucket, simply upload, get the IMG code, and poof. The problem is, it doesn't look like a vid, more like a photo until you click it. So make sure to stipulate which it is when you do it.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll see if the work comp will let me on their site.

EDIT- I guess not! LOL. I'll see if I can do it from my laptop when I get home tonight.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1163070 said:


> I'll see if the work comp will let me on their site.
> 
> EDIT- I guess not! LOL. I'll see if I can do it from my laptop when I get home tonight.


You need to get a droid when you get your next phone.


----------



## stan the man

i got a call from account piss she was plowed today. went and got your done. about 2 inches on the driveway told her 3 inches up. she said if i think it should be done do it.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1163103 said:


> You need to get a droid when you get your next phone.


Yeah I at least plan on getting an android powered phone.


----------



## RepoMan207

I know I'm one to talk....but I had a hard time making out that post due to wording alone. you must be on a phone huh?


----------



## dmcarpentry

couple pics for ya guys


----------



## dmcarpentry

couple more


----------



## RepoMan207

Very Nice! Bad [email protected]@ looking rigs right there.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1162938 said:


> I actually watched it on accuweather.com and they seemed pretty certain that it will hit us. I don't even know why I watch the weather anymore, I need to just look out the window.


It doen't matter who listen to they can't get it right. The only way you can get the truth is to look out the window, like you said.


----------



## dmcarpentry

thanks Ryan 

I made out pretty well with the pull plow last night, it was a good storm to learn on.

I had to make some adjustments to the draw bar/ angle setup for the pull plow the angle on the box was off by a little.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice trucks dmcarpentry. They don't over heat with the plows and winter fronts on?


----------



## dmcarpentry

mercer_me;1163236 said:


> Nice trucks dmcarpentry. They don't over heat with the plows and winter fronts on?


Thanks mercer

Never had an issue with over heating

dam thing takes an hour to warm up anyway


----------



## FisherVMan

Snowed most of the day here with little or no accum................. ground and old snow is saturated with rain from 2am till 8am................ melted 50% of what we had although it has NOT lifted all the frost out of the ground so I am hoping if the temps drop a tad now [about 33 here at the moment] it will freeze up harder than the hubs of hel!
Thats it from E Grand Lake...............


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Good First Storm but the backups and traffic in and around portland was insane. I knew it was bad when I pulled out of my drive and within 500 feet had to turn around because of a car that rolled over. 

Looks like more for the weekend into begining of next week.


DMcarpentry nice rigs. I like that back blade.


----------



## GMCHD plower

dmcarpentry;1163216 said:


> couple pics for ya guys


Nice trucks dm!! Is your lightbar mounted sideways on the white truck?


----------



## mercer_me

Did you get all rain in Bangor, GMCHD Plower?


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1163264 said:


> Good First Storm but the backups and traffic in and around portland was insane. I knew it was bad when I pulled out of my drive and within 500 feet had to turn around because of a car that rolled over.
> 
> Looks like more for the weekend into begining of next week.
> 
> DMcarpentry nice rigs. I like that back blade.


Thanks it seems to be working well


----------



## dmcarpentry

GMCHD plower;1163272 said:


> Nice trucks dm!! Is your lightbar mounted sideways on the white truck?


ya its so I can carry a ladder if needed


----------



## mercer_me

I figured I'd let you guys know that I got accepted to Washington County Community College for there Heavy Equipment Operations program. I'm going to graduate high school on June 12. Then I'm going to get my class A CDL. Then it's off the college for 1 year. I'm still trying to convince my parents that buying me a skidder is a better investment but, they said I'm going to college. I still haven't decided weather I'm going to work in the woods, drive truck, or run equipment after I get out of college. Most likely I will get a job running an excavator in the Summer and in the Winter I will plow roads for my uncle plus work in the woods. What ever I do I want to beable to atleast plow driveways in the Winter.


----------



## 06Sierra

WCCC is a good school Mercer. Probably about the best thing in Washington County!! Congrats! Not including some of the lakes down that way. Some good fishing there.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1163342 said:


> WCCC is a good school Mercer. Probably about the best thing in Washington County!! Congrats! Not including some of the lakes down that way. Some good fishing there.


Thanks. I'm a big ice fisherman so I'm glad to hear that the fishing is good in that area.


----------



## bacwudzme

dmcarpentry;1163216 said:


> couple pics for ya guys


Looking good Drew. I just got a driveway today that the pull plow would excell in!........................................................payup


----------



## 06Sierra

Not sure about ice fishing, but in the summer Baskaheagan (sp?) is a great lake. FisherV can back me up on that one. There is also the Grand Falls flowage and Pocomoonshine lake in Baileyville to keep you a little closer to the college. There are tons of lakes down that way for you to try out. 

You guys with Droids and Blackberrys, what do you use for weather apps? I was comparing weather bug to the weather channel and accuweather. TWC and Accuweather were showing snow closer to me and weather bug was showing freezing rain! TWC and Accuweather haven't been very accurate yet this winter, I know no shock there! Are there any better ones out there?


----------



## plowguy43

dmcarpentry;1163218 said:


> couple more


Seriously, How many times do I have to tell you to stop taking pictures of your trucks at my house! And get your D*mn truck off my lawn!

Kidding- They look awesome Drew! I passed you in the white truck yesterday around 2-3ish by the Mobile on 302 down the street from the 202/302 Rotary by Mercy. I waved but was in my company car so you didn't notice.



NEUSWEDE;1163264 said:


> Good First Storm but the backups and traffic in and around portland was insane. I knew it was bad when I pulled out of my drive and within 500 feet had to turn around because of a car that rolled over.
> 
> Looks like more for the weekend into begining of next week.
> 
> DMcarpentry nice rigs. I like that back blade.


I passed you or one of your guys today around 1ish going 95 south. They were in the F350 Reg Cab with the Extreme V mounted up. I was going north to westbrook.



mercer_me;1163325 said:


> I figured I'd let you guys know that I got accepted to Washington County Community College for there Heavy Equipment Operations program. I'm going to graduate high school on June 12. Then I'm going to get my class A CDL. Then it's off the college for 1 year. I'm still trying to convince my parents that buying me a skidder is a better investment but, they said I'm going to college. I still haven't decided weather I'm going to work in the woods, drive truck, or run equipment after I get out of college. Most likely I will get a job running an excavator in the Summer and in the Winter I will plow roads for my uncle plus work in the woods. What ever I do I want to beable to atleast plow driveways in the Winter.


Congrats Will! College is more than classes my friend! I learned more in the social outings at college than I ever did in class.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1163426 said:


> Seriously, How many times do I have to tell you to stop taking pictures of your trucks at my house! And get your D*mn truck off my lawn!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1163426 said:


> I passed you or one of your guys today around 1ish going 95 south. They were in the F350 Reg Cab with the Extreme V mounted up. I was going north to westbrook.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bob,
> 
> That was me just poking down to Scarborough, to scrape slush on an account we got today due to the old contractor dropping the ball yesterday.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1163232 said:


> thanks Ryan
> 
> I made out pretty well with the pull plow last night, it was a good storm to learn on.
> 
> I had to make some adjustments to the draw bar/ angle setup for the pull plow the angle on the box was off by a little.


Glad to hear your making out with it. I plowed one of my new customers last night....talk about being ideal for a pull plow. I think I'm going to end up tossing her, too tight getting into the turn around, and there are stumps EVERYWHERE. If I do, I'll pass it your way if you want it.

When you swapped your truck stuff over to your current rig, did you have an issue with having no low beams (both of them) on the plow side?


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1163444 said:


> plowguy43;1163426 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I passed you or one of your guys today around 1ish going 95 south. They were in the F350 Reg Cab with the Extreme V mounted up. I was going north to westbrook.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bob,
> 
> That was me just poking down to Scarborough, to scrape slush on an account we got today due to the old contractor dropping the ball yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for you Dylan! The truck caught my eye cause I just thought it was a great setup then I saw your lettering and was like- I wonder if that was Dylan or one of his guys. Did you have to do your entire route? I was only able to plow 1. I think next year I'm dropping my trigger to 2".
Click to expand...


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1163426 said:


> Congrats Will! College is more than classes my friend! I learned more in the social outings at college than I ever did in class.


Thanks. I'm hoping there is going to be a sh!t load of women up there. Plus WCCC is rite next door to Canada.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1163495 said:


> NEUSWEDE;1163444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for you Dylan! The truck caught my eye cause I just thought it was a great setup then I saw your lettering and was like- I wonder if that was Dylan or one of his guys. Did you have to do your entire route? I was only able to plow 1. I think next year I'm dropping my trigger to 2".
> 
> 
> 
> We plowed every account all my accounts are 1" residentials used to be 2" but changed it and haven't really had any flack from it. It is a pain when things pack down and then there is more snow.
> we got about 3" down here.
> 
> looks like another 2-3" for tomorrow and with the rain coming down now and tonights temps dropping to 29 I guess I will be up early to sand! Making a great year even better.
Click to expand...


----------



## plowguy43

Live and learn. I'll switch next year for sure. Sucked seeing drives being plowed today by other guys and I only had 1 I could do. 

I almost called you this past sunday to come by your shop to attempt my prowing install. By the time I had everything sorted out I got lazy and watched movies instead.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1163547 said:


> Live and learn. I'll switch next year for sure. Sucked seeing drives being plowed today by other guys and I only had 1 I could do.
> 
> I almost called you this past sunday to come by your shop to attempt my prowing install. By the time I had everything sorted out I got lazy and watched movies instead.


haha should have I was bored and went through every machine and replaced all the fluids and filters.

Has the newest member of your family been born yet?


----------



## plowguy43

Nah not yet, which is also part of the reason I didn't bother. I can't really go far from the wife right now. She's been 1cm dilated for over a week and the doctors think she'll go soon.


----------



## samjr

*What a grate place*

Guys i was down your way last week and i loved it u guys got a nice spot there in Maine ussmileyflagtymusic

We where going to shop in bangor but ended up in Worcester County Massachusetts and 
worked are way back up lol in 1 weekend

Anyway love your Statetymusic


----------



## plowguy43

I love your beer! Labatt Bleu! Gotta love the higher alcohol content.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1163567 said:


> Nah not yet, which is also part of the reason I didn't bother. I can't really go far from the wife right now. She's been 1cm dilated for over a week and the doctors think she'll go soon.


Let's see what happens with the weather and the little guy, but I can probably come snag it from you next week, and do it at Gordon's. He has the right size diameter saws as well, I saw them this weekend when I was there.


----------



## plowguy43

Sounds good to me! I still have to order the poly cutting edges for it. I got pissed about the weather and stopped spending money on it.

Once the baby is here things should loosen up a bit.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1163598 said:


> Sounds good to me! I still have to order the poly cutting edges for it. I got pissed about the weather and stopped spending money on it.
> 
> Once the baby is here things should loosen up a bit.


Pissed about the weather? It's only the 21st of December, today was the first day of winter, it is like this in March then you can be pissed.

Ryan- did you ever find your controllers or did you drive your truck through Bill Dodge?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1163669 said:


> Pissed about the weather? It's only the 21st of December, today was the first day of winter, it is like this in March then you can be pissed.
> 
> Ryan- did you ever find your controllers or did you drive your truck through Bill Dodge?


Nope. That f u c k e r at Bill Dodge took um. The Service Manager said he would get me a discount through Messer for new ones, but they weren't going to pay for them. I'm going to file a police report this week and see if it changes their tune. Needless to say I won't go back there for so much as a wiper blade.


----------



## RepoMan207

Did you get your truck back from Carl yet? Any pics.....or did I miss them?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1163708 said:


> Did you get your truck back from Carl yet? Any pics.....or did I miss them?


Nope not yet, hopefully by the end of the week. I am looking forward to it, should turn out nice since the body is perfect on that truck.

That sucks about the controllers. I know a girl who bought a used Jeep Grand Cherokee from there, within the first month of owning it had it towed in twice and had to have it in for service 2 other times and they never could figure out what was wrong so she went in with a lawyer and they gave her a newer used Grand Cherokee she hasn't had any problems yet!

Never dealt with them but have never heard anything good about them. I would say the police report is the way to go.

Might check with that guy in Auburn for replacements usually has better prices.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1163755 said:


> Nope not yet, hopefully by the end of the week. I am looking forward to it, should turn out nice since the body is perfect on that truck.
> 
> That sucks about the controllers. I know a girl who bought a used Jeep Grand Cherokee from there, within the first month of owning it had it towed in twice and had to have it in for service 2 other times and they never could figure out what was wrong so she went in with a lawyer and they gave her a newer used Grand Cherokee she hasn't had any problems yet!
> 
> Never dealt with them but have never heard anything good about them. I would say the police report is the way to go.
> 
> Might check with that guy in Auburn for replacements usually has better prices.


Oh hell no, I can't deal with that guy....I hold a certain level of hate and discontent for that individual.

I've had mixed experiences at Bill Dodge, they've made things right when they go wrong.....for the most part.The problem is things shouldn't have gone bad to begin with....time and time again.

I look forward to those pics.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1163509 said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping there is going to be a sh!t load of women up there. Plus WCCC is rite next door to Canada.


Hey Mercer I used to Ice fish East Gran And West Grand I f you Go to one of those let me know I can tell you bout a couple of hot spots.... Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1163776 said:


> Hey Mercer I used to Ice fish East Grand And West Grand If you Go to one of those let me know I can tell you bout a couple of hot spots.... Thumbs Up


Thanks Dewey. Most likely I will end up doing some fishing up there. I have allways wanted to go to East Grand.


----------



## ddb maine

[QUOTE\]
Congrats Will! College is more than classes my friend! I learned more in the social outings at college than I ever did in class.[/QUOTE]

:laughing: Is this knowledge exemplified in the photos of pete's plow build? :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1163849 said:


> Congrats Will! College is more than classes my friend! I learned more in the social outings at college than I ever did in class.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: Is this knowledge exemplified in the photos of pete's plow build? :laughing:
Click to expand...

Exactly!! Some fine demonstrated skills if I say so myself!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Dontcha love it guys when they bombed the last forcast, but their already trying to predict the next one?


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1163325 said:


> I figured I'd let you guys know that I got accepted to Washington County Community College for there Heavy Equipment Operations program. I'm going to graduate high school on June 12. Then I'm going to get my class A CDL. Then it's off the college for 1 year. I'm still trying to convince my parents that buying me a skidder is a better investment but, they said I'm going to college. I still haven't decided weather I'm going to work in the woods, drive truck, or run equipment after I get out of college. Most likely I will get a job running an excavator in the Summer and in the Winter I will plow roads for my uncle plus work in the woods. What ever I do I want to beable to atleast plow driveways in the Winter.


I have a BA degree in Business/Economics.... trust me when I say take a few business classes when your in school. Some of the best classroom studies that you will ACTUALLY use in the real world.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1163467 said:


> Glad to hear your making out with it. I plowed one of my new customers last night....talk about being ideal for a pull plow. I think I'm going to end up tossing her, too tight getting into the turn around, and there are stumps EVERYWHERE. If I do, I'll pass it your way if you want it.
> 
> When you swapped your truck stuff over to your current rig, did you have an issue with having no low beams (both of them) on the plow side?


YUP :waving:, no low beams, but the truck side lights come on and I liked it, so I left it.

Low beams truck side(HIDS) high beams plow side, and I adjusted the plow lights so I can run high beams and not piss off oncoming traffic

Did you get that new front end swapped over??


----------



## FisherVMan

O6 Sierra is right on the money; with the fishing in Baskahegan it is probably right up at the top of the list for Smallmouth up to 2 1/2 lbs; if you want bigger ones there are plenty of other lakes around with em. 
Hey O6; I am not sure if you can download a free trail version or not; but I had a hunter with an Iphone last month that had the best weather app I have seen and it was called "RealTree Weather" 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/realtree-weather-app/id388691483?mt=8 
We would be standing in a bog on a deer track; and it would show us the exact location; and do the radar thingy and also project the model; to show the next hour and so on. The forcasts were spot on and it was very very cleaverly done . Amazing software ! I think he said it was $4 a month for it, but I am guessing it would be the best $16 a guy could ever spend on weather reporting, for our plow season.[ It has the option of showing multipile locations so you can watch the town 10 miles away as well!]
The detail of the GPS part was super, and the info they are drawing the weather off ,seamed to be better than anything WLBZ and WABI, can muster up on their best day..........
I dont have the phone, or I would get this in a heartbeat, and just leave it on the dash to stay up to the minute with the storms................. might want to check it out . There may be others that are as good or better but I havent seen one if there is???? 
They are now crowing about a few inches here this pm ................. as you well know no one around here is remotely interested in having their drive plowed unless there is atleast 6" of snow.
One of my customers had his old scoop out; his driveway; the last two storms one of 7" the other of 5"??? So this 2-3" stuff is no help to us around here................ $20 is just toooo big of a deal to them here in Washington County!
Good luck to all that can plow and make some mullllla'

Mercer . Congrats on your continuing education it is pretty darn important nowadays


----------



## dmcarpentry

mercer_me;1163325 said:


> I figured I'd let you guys know that I got accepted to Washington County Community College for there Heavy Equipment Operations program. I'm going to graduate high school on June 12. Then I'm going to get my class A CDL. Then it's off the college for 1 year. I'm still trying to convince my parents that buying me a skidder is a better investment but, they said I'm going to college. I still haven't decided weather I'm going to work in the woods, drive truck, or run equipment after I get out of college. Most likely I will get a job running an excavator in the Summer and in the Winter I will plow roads for my uncle plus work in the woods. What ever I do I want to beable to atleast plow driveways in the Winter.


Congrats Mercer

Sounds like you enjoy the "woods" work and I understand why.

Are you going to get your class A before school?

I would recommended it, anything you can do to put yourself ahead of everyone else will just make school easier.

I got my class a while I was, a senior in HS.

I took a adult ed class (I was 18 my senior year) at oxford hills HS at night.

Very glad I did it.

Good luck with school


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1164192 said:


> Congrats Mercer
> 
> Sounds like you enjoy the "woods" work and I understand why.
> 
> Are you going to get your class A before school?
> 
> I would recommended it, anything you can do to put yourself ahead of everyone else will just make school easier.
> 
> I got my class A while I was, a senior in HS.
> 
> I took a adult ed class (I was 18 my senior year) at oxford hills HS at night.
> 
> Very glad I did it.
> 
> Good luck with school


Thanks. I'm going to get my class A this summer before I go to college. I wanted to do it through adult ed. But, you have to be 21 to get your CDL at Faifield wich is the only adult ed that does CDL in my area. So, it's going to cost me $3,600 to go to Skowheagan Driving School.


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1164196 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to get my class A this summer before I go to college. I wanted to do it through adult ed. But, you have to be 21 to get your CDL at Faifield wich is the only adult ed that does CDL in my area. So, it's going to cost me $3,600 to go to Skowheagan Driving School.


Why cant you goto the DMV get the book, read it, go for your permit and have your uncle help you out? Thats all i did for my class B...........


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1164208 said:


> Why cant you goto the DMV get the book, read it, go for your permit and have your uncle help you out? Thats all i did for my class B...........


I never thought of that. I mite do that. Is the book pretty easy to undersatand?


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1164213 said:


> I never thought of that. I mite do that. Is the book pretty easy to undersatand?


Dont know never read it! (im not kidding!) went and passed my permit test and logged my "fake" hours than took my airbrake test and my class b liscence! and only driven maybe 8hrs with a truck I was just a second spare for a friend! Not a huge fan of driving big rigs!


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1164213 said:


> I never thought of that. I mite do that. Is the book pretty easy to undersatand?


yes it is i have class a. i think you can get the book on line maine dmv


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1163849 said:


> [QUOTE\]
> Congrats Will! College is more than classes my friend! I learned more in the social outings at college than I ever did in class.


:laughing: Is this knowledge exemplified in the photos of pete's plow build? :laughing:[/QUOTE]

That is correct.


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Fisher, I'll check that out. I'm going to compare Weather bug to the other two when we actually get some snow. I'll let you know if it's any more accurate.


----------



## Mike_PS

hey guys,

let's keep the discussion about things that should be discussed here on the site please...no need for some of the "advice" that was given 

thanks, I would appreciate it


----------



## plowguy43

Its snowing now in Windham/raymond.


----------



## mercer_me

It's bean snowing all morning in Mercer. But, it's not amounting to anything. Channel 5 is saying 2 to 4 inches tonite. But, we'll se about that. Has anybody heard anything about Sunday?


----------



## bacwudzme

Michael J. Donovan;1164286 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> let's keep the discussion about things that should be discussed here on the site please...no need for some of the "advice" that was given
> 
> thanks, I would appreciate it


SORRY


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1164318 said:


> Its snowing now in Windham/raymond.


Same here.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1164185 said:


> YUP :waving:, no low beams, but the truck side lights come on and I liked it, so I left it.
> 
> Low beams truck side(HIDS) high beams plow side, and I adjusted the plow lights so I can run high beams and not piss off oncoming traffic
> 
> Did you get that new front end swapped over??


No, I just did the plates. I have to get 2 new brackets....they should be here today or tomorrow. Of coarse I probably won't have time until next week to do it at this point.

On your truck, if you want the Low Beams, I should have a solution by the end of the day if you want them working.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1164213 said:


> I never thought of that. I mite do that. Is the book pretty easy to undersatand?


Will here is the link

I too hold a class A with X, T, & P endorsements. The manual is fairly straight forward, as you read through, make a list of stuff you would like visuals on, or if you think you would benefit from further elaboration. It's not rocket science, but there is alot to it. I went to NTI for mine, and I feel I benefited form some of it, but most of it is nothing but common sense. Then again I was righting trucks on the turnpike by myself prior to even getting the right license.

Youtube is your friend if you go it alone! Short of actually doing it yourself, seeing it done is the next best thing.

Things that the schools don't show you due to liability is sliding fifth wheels, sliding tandems, crimping an air can line, and actually backing off a bolt, adjusting brakes (big benefit to know!).....how to color in your coloring book creatively (log book)...., driving with a loaded trailer, or tanker.

PM or EMail me as you go through it and you have any questions. Keep in mind, I don't think you can do Haz Mat until your 21 either, you have to go through a TSA background check now.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

just a few flurries here in Ellsworth area....don't expect it to collect much, but wish it would!! =)


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't think you can drive out of state under 21 as well.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1164592 said:


> I don't think you can drive out of state under 21 as well.


No, you can't.


----------



## FisherVMan

It has been snowing here most of the day ................ driving wind from the North and fine dry snow but it has not added up to much of anything maybe an inch or so as it is blowing it everywhere. Roads are horrible with frozen slush now and this is very strange type of storm???


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't miss the drive from here to Baileyville every week! Seemed like it was snowing every time. One trip took me 5 and a half hours, snowing like mad that night. Usually the worst part was through FirsherV's neck of the woods.


----------



## bow2no1

mercer_me;1164213 said:


> I never thought of that. I mite do that. Is the book pretty easy to understand?


yeah it's gotta be, my cousin is a ****** and he read it and passed 1st time....
i just picked up the book my self, a buddy of mine said he would let me use their dump truck to practice on and use to the test


----------



## mercer_me

I just got done plowing. We got about 2" hear. But, it turned realy slick after drove on it. Probably going to have to plow tomarow morning becouse chanel 5 is calling for 3 to 5 inches for my area.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1164833 said:


> I just got done plowing. We got about 2" hear. But, it turned realy slick after drove on it. Probably going to have to plow tomarow morning becouse chanel 5 is calling for 3 to 5 inches for my area.


What are you plowing? Tar? The roads around here are bare pretty much just wet, I'm assuming it will start accumulating on the roads pretty soon.


----------



## plowguy43

That's what I'm planning on doing as well.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1164837 said:


> What are you plowing? Tar? The roads around here are bare pretty much just wet, I'm assuming it will start accumulating on the roads pretty soon.


I'm plowing dirt. There is atleast 2" if not closer 3" on the ground. It never got above freezing today so all the snow that came down stuck.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1164841 said:


> I'm plowing dirt. There is atleast 2" if not closer 3" on the ground. It never got above freezing today so all the snow that came down stuck.


It stuck to dirt here to, all the dirts to soft here though. Probably will head out around 2 and see what it's like intown.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1164842 said:


> It stuck to dirt here to, all the dirts to soft here though. Probably will head out around 2 and see what it's like intown.


I didn't dig up any lawns. I did have one tire break through on my own lawn in one spot. But, that was it.


----------



## Dewey

We have 4" plus.... it's snowing pretty hard right now...... I've done a couple of camproads but think I'm gonna wait for early A.M. to do it all


----------



## mercer_me

I got a quik video of plowing tonite. It's not very good becouse there is only 2" of snow. Plus I was trying to plow and run the camera and it didn't work very good. Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## mercer_me

Hear's another video. Sorry you can't se much. Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## Dewey

We have 6+.... still snowing Dam weather men.... Headin out !!!!


----------



## ddb maine

2" of heavy... A few to take care of. Still snowin


----------



## FisherVMan

I guess we have 5-6 inches of wet stuff its hard to tell as it is drifted all over the place so there is places with a foot or more and places where the ground is bare???? Better get em cleaned up what ever it is......... although I am having trouble getting my 12 year old "wingman" to get his wool pants on???


----------



## RepoMan207

I've got about 3" of the wet heavy stuff


----------



## plowguy43

WOOHOO SNOW!! Out at all the accouts, totals aare 3-6" at my drives


----------



## LawnsInOrder

just got back in - we got 4-5inches of wet heavy crap and the ground is still too soft....oh well...all in a days work...


----------



## plowguy43

Finally done I need a new plow ugh


----------



## dmcarpentry

Pats in Windham for lunch


----------



## dmcarpentry

Plowguy43. I'll sell ya an ezv


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea it is very very wet stuff; as we stack it; the water is spurting right out of the bowties! Guess its soposed to cool right down this evening so that would be great! Has quit snowing here now and is trying to clear up but we still have that cool north wind here.


----------



## plowguy43

dmcarpentry;1165992 said:


> Plowguy43. I'll sell ya an ezv


I'd love it just don't have the funds. It sucks having to clean up all the trails I a big parking lot I have in lewiston. On top of that its still acting up and drainig the battery.


----------



## Mick76

Yes, you guys got the damn snow ya wanted...... And now I'm tired!... but no resting tonight... xmas party... ya..... who am I kidding, one beer and I'll be sleeping on the couch!


----------



## plowguy43

Hahaha I hear ya , I was out from 3am-12:30pm...I can't complain though, the tiredness/aches feel so good after all this time!


----------



## stan the man

300 am this morning. I saw 3 plow trucks with no plow lights


----------



## mercer_me

We got 6" hear. I started plowing at 5 am and it was done snowing at 7 am. The snow we got hear hear was pretty light. It pushed realy easy. I almost got stuck on my own driveway. I went off the side. But I just give it to her and she come rite out. It was realy slick on areas I plowed.


----------



## MSS Mow

We got about 2" in Machias area. I was able to plow my commercials but that's it. It was warm enough all day that we lost almost all the snow too.


----------



## Dewey

I started at 4:30 this a.m. got done at 5:30 p.m..... We had 5 -8" of the white stuff..... Also spread 3loads of sand when I got done plowing..... Whew I'm beat . Who says plowing ain't work !!!


----------



## stan the man

yes it is work


----------



## mercer_me

Plowing is definatly work. You have to be thinking and have good reflexis. But, I enjoy it alot. I just got back from plowing a road acrost a field. I love plowing fields, you can't drive off the edge and you can make the road as wide as you want it.


----------



## ddb maine

got 2". took care of the two I have with hills... I also learned the hubs seem to be burnt... 4wheel only now works when I lock the hubs... great. I replaced these 2 years ago. Anyone got suggestions for aftermarket hubs with warranties?


----------



## plowguy43

Warn??? What kind of truck? I'm on my phone and can't see signatures sorry.


----------



## ddb maine

04 f-350. I was thinking warn. I dont know of any other companies.


----------



## mercer_me

Warn seams to make pretty good hubs. Everbody and there brother have them.


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah they have a lifetime warranty as apparently ford does not. I also noted. that the Drivers side axle shaft rotates with the wheel even in auto, seems to be frozen but the hub engages and disengages. With the hubs in Auto, the back wheels slip and you get a wonderful grinding noise from the front end. It sounded like it came from the wheel, but I couldn't be positive. yet if I lock the hubs its good.


----------



## plowguy43

Usually on manual locking hubs, if they fail they stay locked so you can still have 4x4 to get unstuck.


----------



## ddb maine

Thats interesting. The last time they failed I had no 4wd, and I couldn't lock the hubs they were completely seized. The ford hubs are Auto/Locking. Not Free/Locking


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1165988 said:


> Pats in Windham for lunch


I would of bought if I saw this in time. I didn't even have time to check my PS emails via my phone today



plowguy43;1166177 said:


> Hahaha I hear ya , I was out from 3am-12:30pm...I can't complain though, the tiredness/aches feel so good after all this time!


I LOVE my XLS!!! I started thinking aobut the BS of chasing trails today...never again! V blade or XLS for here on out. I can't begin to tell you how much time I save.

Granted I'm traveling WAY to far for some of my accounts this year. It might be time to start subbing stuff out....I don't know what I was thinking.....oh yeah, that's right, $$ signs payup


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1166646 said:


> Thats interesting. The last time they failed I had no 4wd, and I couldn't lock the hubs they were completely seized. The ford hubs are Auto/Locking. Not Free/Locking


I might be mixing them up then. I believe the Warns fail in locking - they may bot say lock but they physically lock. Its one of the benfits for us Dodge guys doing a free spin kit using Warn Manual Locking Hubs.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1166666 said:


> I would of bought if I saw this in time. I didn't even have time to check my PS emails via my phone today
> 
> I LOVE my XLS!!! I started thinking aobut the BS of chasing trails today...never again! V blade or XLS for here on out. I can't begin to tell you how much time I save.
> 
> Granted I'm traveling WAY to far for some of my accounts this year. It might be time to start subbing stuff out....I don't know what I was thinking.....oh yeah, that's right, $$ signs payup


Kiss my a*s!!! I was thinking about you/your plow while doing my parking lot. I literally had to plow it once, then all over again get the trails. I am waay happier with how the 2500 plows though, it was pushing huge piles today and didn't stop.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1166679 said:


> Kiss my a*s!!! I was thinking about you/your plow while doing my parking lot. I literally had to plow it once, then all over again get the trails. I am way happier with how the 2500 plows though, it was pushing huge piles today and didn't stop.


I'll have to come down there on Monday and show you how it's done!

It won't be so bad once we get your wings on. Are you staying by momma's side at this point or are you still working? How's that going anyway, Any progress?


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1166675 said:


> I might be mixing them up then. I believe the Warns fail in locking - they may bot say lock but they physically lock. Its one of the benfits for us Dodge guys doing a free spin kit using Warn Manual Locking Hubs.


I'll be putting free/locking hubs. although im reading the high end warn hubs are to large for the ford center caps. yay


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1166812 said:


> I'll be putting free/locking hubs. although im reading the high end warn hubs are to large for the ford center caps. yay


I wish I could look at your truck, I really dont think its the hub........ Im not the best at typing when you get up call me. I dont want to write a novel on this thing because I have to go start xmas shopping once im done typing this. Ill be in Biddeford for the first part on the AM you have my number. your not that far out of my way. Or I will explain a few thinhs to look at.
Pete


----------



## dmcarpentry

"heavy" snow sun night into monday........

anyone wanna make a guess with the weatherman ......hahahaha I wish I could f up my job every day and still do it 


well no camp for me this weekend oh well $$$$$

Whitney pond ice fishing this am but I need to shake this hangover with an oj first


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1166666 said:


> I would of bought if I saw this in time. I didn't even have time to check my PS emails via my phone today
> 
> Well if your buying I will be sure to call you next time, or even come pick you up for that matter


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1166666 said:


> I LOVE my XLS!!! I started thinking aobut the BS of chasing trails today...never again! V blade or XLS for here on out. I can't begin to tell you how much time I save.


Couldn't agree more the XLS is a great plow, I estinally had the smae thing the past 2 years with the Blizzard but the XLS is far supurior to the blizzard. I am impressed how the rubber wing cutting edges can bend over obstacles. Great plow and very fast.

Ryan you plow some places on Varney Mill RD? Saw a truck like yours the other day, might had been someone else as I have seen a lot of XLS' around.


----------



## ddb maine

The rubber cutting edges on my wings scrape better than metal edge its pretty crazy.

Pete- will do


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1166695 said:


> I'll have to come down there on Monday and show you how it's done!
> 
> It won't be so bad once we get your wings on. Are you staying by momma's side at this point or are you still working? How's that going anyway, Any progress?


Nothin yet, she may be induced this tuesday but we'll see. The wings definitely will help. Gosh it sucked yesterday without them.


----------



## stan the man

ddb maine;1166614 said:


> Yeah they have a lifetime warranty as apparently ford does not. I also noted. that the Drivers side axle shaft rotates with the wheel even in auto, seems to be frozen but the hub engages and disengages. With the hubs in Auto, the back wheels slip and you get a wonderful grinding noise from the front end. It sounded like it came from the wheel, but I couldn't be positive. yet if I lock the hubs its good.


my 1999 f250 last was grinding. it turn out to be the front axle yokes .4x4 is runs on vacuum and i have turn and hubs then turn the knob inside the cab for 4 wheel drive . the auto hubs sucks. 2010 f350 i did get auto hubs i got manual 4x4 on the floor.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not familiar with the full size Ford trucks. But, I know alot of people with Rangers that had to replace the hubs.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1167070 said:


> I'm not familiar with the full size Ford trucks. But, I know alot of people with Rangers that had to replace the hubs.


my 1999 f250 every 2 two years ford hubs suc****. one hubs is round 300.00. 2008 f250 my have not change
my 2 2010 i went 4x4 on the floor


----------



## ddb maine

I had the transfer case shifter in my 150. loved it. this vacuum switch stuff is for the birds.


----------



## CrazyCooter

*Finally...*

Had a storm to plow in So. Maine. Had plenty of time to plow things out, and had good chats with some of my customers. Hope we get a good storm Sun/Mon; sure could use it!

Took my CJ7 out for the first time yesterday, worked great even with bald tires. One ram is leaking, but I have a spare plow I can "borrow" one from. Got stuck once in 4WD; got out (with it in gear and running) and saw the passenger side wheels just spinning  Tire chains arrived last night, so they will go on all four wheels.

Though nothing beats the 2500HD with the Boss V... Oversized for some of the fire roads, but a lot of fun! Can't wait to go out and plow again!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well hopefully this storm will hit us sunday night, but Kevin Manicks just said southern and downeast look like they have the best chance...


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1167090 said:


> I had the transfer case shifter in my 150. loved it. this vacuum switch stuff is for the birds.


I'm pretty sure my Ram has the electric switch on the axle and I will never get a floor shifter again. I've almost had accidents in both my Dakota and my Ram yesterday when I was in 2wd and started to fishtail down some backroads. I don't know why or how I do it, but at the last second I'm able to switch the knob to 4x4, hit the gas and pull out of it both times. I know if I had a shifter on the floor that it either would not go into 4x4 or I wouldn't grab it in time.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1167226 said:


> I'm pretty sure my Ram has the electric switch on the axle and I will never get a floor shifter again. I've almost had accidents in both my Dakota and my Ram yesterday when I was in 2wd and started to fishtail down some backroads. I don't know why or how I do it, but at the last second I'm able to switch the knob to 4x4, hit the gas and pull out of it both times. I know if I had a shifter on the floor that it either would not go into 4x4 or I wouldn't grab it in time.


100% right to me the hubs on the ford are junk. 1999 and 2008 are auto hubs i like them but they just don't last. i will not knock auto 4 wheel drive that is the way to go. i remember last year reading about taking the hub a part and cleaning it to free it up. it is not hard to take them apart to clean them.all it is is snap ring and every. every year i will take them off and put grease to them


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1167191 said:


> Well hopefully this storm will hit us sunday night, but Kevin Manicks just said southern and downeast look like they have the best chance...


and when was the last time he was accurate???


----------



## mercer_me

From what I have heard, it sounds like we have a pretty good chance of getting snow Sunday nite. I hope we get dumped on. Now that we got 6" I realy want to go for a snowmobile ride.


----------



## FisherVMan

Here is the latest model for Sun/Mon and it is certainly looking like it could be something alright. The had earlier models showing a full blown blizzard but they have now upgraded to this ........... who knows by Sunday it could be something different ??


----------



## MSS Mow

They said the exact same thing for last Sunday's storm which was a complete bust.


----------



## mercer_me

They don't know whats going to happen untill it gets hear.


----------



## stan the man

i will be happy with 6 inches of snow


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1167226 said:


> I'm pretty sure my Ram has the electric switch on the axle and I will never get a floor shifter again. I've almost had accidents in both my Dakota and my Ram yesterday when I was in 2wd and started to fishtail down some backroads. I don't know why or how I do it, but at the last second I'm able to switch the knob to 4x4, hit the gas and pull out of it both times. I know if I had a shifter on the floor that it either would not go into 4x4 or I wouldn't grab it in time.


Driving slower may help as well. HAH! My first car was a 83 cougar. I learned how to drive a rwd car in all weather. If it was raining, I was sideways.

Pete: Thanks Bud! I had the wife cycle the switch in the truck while I went through the lines. I cant say I found any blockage, but something got the whole system running again. Took it to the backyard and spun a lil posi, stopped, hit 4wd and she took off like a steed. F'in A right!


----------



## plowguy43

Oh you are 100% correct- I was going too ast both times but the seitch saved me both times. After that I slowed waaay down for the rest of the day plus I need some tires my rears are bad.


----------



## plowguy43

On another note I tried Petes Xblade on my truck and realized my truck is fine (battery is a little weak which I knew as its original) my plow must need a motor as his Xblade was waaay faster than my MM1.


----------



## RepoMan207

my money is on the motor. Take a set of jumper cables to it to see if its in the connections before replacing anything. The motor will obviously be on constantly, but you'll get the general idea if it operates faster just siting there.


----------



## bacwudzme

Proof is in the pudding


----------



## RepoMan207

double post....


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1167343 said:


> Pete: Thanks Bud! I had the wife cycle the switch in the truck while I went through the lines. I cant say I found any blockage, but something got the whole system running again. Took it to the backyard and spun a lil posi, stopped, hit 4wd and she took off like a steed. F'in A right!


finiky little things But the best part is its fixed!:redbounce If it acts up again let me know we can look futher into it.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1167425 said:


> my money is on the motor. Take a set of jumper cables to it to see if its in the connections before replacing anything. The motor will obviously be on constantly, but you'll get the general idea if it operates faster just siting there.


Already tried that before replacing the alternator. Didn't change anything. Napa has Fisher motors for $160, looks like ill be there sunday morning.


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1167434 said:


> Proof is in the pudding


I should've just left like I said I was going to.


----------



## mercer_me

That stainles Xblade looks great on that maroon Dodge. That's what you need PlowGuy.


----------



## plowguy43

Believe me Will another storm or 2 and it will be


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1167051 said:


> Couldn't agree more the XLS is a great plow, I estinally had the smae thing the past 2 years with the Blizzard but the XLS is far supurior to the blizzard. I am impressed how the rubber wing cutting edges can bend over obstacles. Great plow and very fast.
> 
> Ryan you plow some places on Varney Mill RD? Saw a truck like yours the other day, might had been someone else as I have seen a lot of XLS' around.


I live off varney mill on the 302 end.


----------



## plowguy43

Merry Christmas Mainiacs!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1167659 said:


> Merry Christmas Mainiacs!


Merry Christmas PlowGuy and all the other Mainas on hear.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Merry christmas everyone! Have a safe holiday, hope for snow monday!


----------



## PlowMan03

Merry Christmas everyone. Be safe out there during any storm, hope everyone gets what they want.


----------



## 06Sierra

Merry Christmas guys! Just got back from Christmas with my wife's family in Ft Kent. Kids had a blast and we got to spend time with family, that's all that matters.


----------



## RepoMan207

Merry Chritmas Guys!


----------



## Dewey

Hey guys I'm up in Nova Scotia for the holiday..... Would like to stay till Monday or tuesday.... Let me know if the storm Monday is gonna track out to sea or stay close to Maine.... I may have to get home Sunday instead......


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1167929 said:


> Hey guys I'm up in Nova Scotia for the holiday..... Would like to stay till Monday or tuesday.... Let me know if the storm Monday is gonna track out to sea or stay close to Maine.... I may have to get home Sunday instead......


As of right now Dewey, your in the target zone of 6-10 at home. NS will get hit with the same track at this point.

Are you anywhere near Annapolis Roayl?


----------



## dmcarpentry

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## ddb maine

.WINTER*STORM*WATCH*IN*EFFECT*FROM*SUNDAY*EVENING*THROUGH*MONDAY*AFTERNOON...
***THE*NATIONAL*WEATHER*SERVICE*IN*GRAY*HAS*ISSUED*A*WINTER*STORM*WATCH...
WHICH*IS*IN*EFFECT*FROM*SUNDAY*EVENING*THROUGH*MONDAY*AFTERNOON.
*****TIMING:*ACCUMULATING*SNOW*WILL*ARRIVE*EARLY*SUNDAY*EVENING*AND*CONTINUE*INTO*MONDAY*AFTERNOON.
*****SNOW/ICE*ACCUMS:*6*INCHES*OR*MORE*SNOWFALL*IS*POSSIBLE.*****IMPACTS:*ROADS*WILL*BE*SNOW*COVERED*AND*SLIPPERY.
***PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS*ACTIONS...
***A*WINTER*STORM*WATCH*MEANS*THERE*IS*A*POTENTIAL*FOR*SIGNIFICANT*SNOW...SLEET...
OR*ICE*ACCUMULATIONS*THAT*MAY*IMPACT*TRAVEL.*
CONTINUE*TO*MONITOR*THE*LATEST*FORECASTS.*

:dancing:


----------



## ddb maine

That is for Alfred Maine.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1168107 said:


> ..WINTER*STORM*WATCH*IN*EFFECT*FROM*SUNDAY*EVENING*THROUGH*MONDAY*AFTERNOON...
> ***THE*NATIONAL*WEATHER*SERVICE*IN*GRAY*HAS*ISSUED*A*WINTER*STORM*WATCH...
> WHICH*IS*IN*EFFECT*FROM*SUNDAY*EVENING*THROUGH*MONDAY*AFTERNOON.
> *****TIMING:*ACCUMULATING*SNOW*WILL*ARRIVE*EARLY*SUNDAY*EVENING*AND*CONTINUE*INTO*MONDAY*AFTERNOON.
> *****SNOW/ICE*ACCUMS:*6*INCHES*OR*MORE*SNOWFALL*IS*POSSIBLE.*****IMPACTS:*ROADS*WILL*BE*SNOW*COVERED*AND*SLIPPERY.
> ***PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS*ACTIONS...
> ***A*WINTER*STORM*WATCH*MEANS*THERE*IS*A*POTENTIAL*FOR*SIGNIFICANT*SNOW...SLEET...
> OR*ICE*ACCUMULATIONS*THAT*MAY*IMPACT*TRAVEL.*
> CONTINUE*TO*MONITOR*THE*LATEST*FORECASTS.*
> :dancing:


That makes my Xmas a little Merryier

Merry Christmas to all...................... and to all a Snowy Sunday nite!!!!


----------



## dmcarpentry

Santa got me a nice set of Danner boots


----------



## ddb maine

I got a sweet Milwaukee jobsite radio.


----------



## Dewey

RepoMan207;1167945 said:


> As of right now Dewey, your in the target zone of 6-10 at home. NS will get hit with the same track at this point.
> 
> Are you anywhere near Annapolis Roayl?


We are in Port Williams in the Annapolis Valley about 45 minutes towards Halifax on the highway..Very pretty farm country...
Thanks for the weather update Looks like we will be leaving early Sunday mornin....
Hopefully we will be ahead of the storm and have time for a couple hours sleep...
If the weather changes please let me know Thanks !!!


----------



## 06dmax

sorry guys ive been off the walls busy, but hope everyone has a great christmas!! and cant wait for this snow coming tomorrow/monday


----------



## mercer_me

Merry Christmas guys. I got my Dad some Weather Tec floor liners for the Tundra. They are wicked nice. I got a Tom Tom GPS and a BIG Husky tool box.


----------



## ddb maine

anyone got any snow maps yet. They are calling for 12-16 in eastern ct. and 12+ in boston. It seems like the coast is going to take the brute of it. lucky me! I think our numbers might be going up if these are what they are calling for in Boston.


----------



## ddb maine

NWS alert has been stepped from 6+, to 6-12+ very nice, now if only it spanned over three days! Naw, I'll take it just the way it is. I hope this pattern keeps up. Its looking like another possible precip episode on new years


----------



## plowguy43

Nice, I have Monday off so I hope I make some $$$. Great day with the fam today.


----------



## ddb maine

...blizzard*watch*in*effect*from*sunday*evening*through*monday*afternoon...*...winter*storm*watch*is*cancelled...***the*national*weather*service*in*gray*has*issued*a*blizzard*watch...which*is*in*effect*from*sunday*evening*through*monday*afternoon.*the*winter*storm*watch*has*been*cancelled.*****timing:*snow*will*begin*sunday*evening*and*become*heavy*at*times*sunday*night*into*monday*morning.*snow*will*come*to*an*end*monday*afternoon.*winds*will*be*strongest*early*monday*morning.*****snow*accumulations:*total*snowfall*accumulations*of*12*inches*or*more*are*forecast.*the*highest*accumulations*will*likely*be*in*coastal*communities*as*well*as*southern*new*hampshire.*****winds:*northerly*winds*will*strengthen*to*20*to*30*mph*with*gusts*over*45*mph*possible...causing*blowing*and*drifting*snow.*****impacts:*roads*will*become*snow*covered*and*slippery.*winds*will*cause*blowing*and*drifting*snow*on*monday...with*blizzard*conditions*at*times*in*heavy*falling*and*blowing*snow.*white*out*conditions*can*cause*those*trapped*outside*to*become*disoriented*and*unable*to*find*shelter.***


----------



## FisherVMan

The very best to all , happy holidays from our neck of the woods to yours!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Blizzard warning for bangor, 7-13" expected, can you say HELL YES!!! payup payup payup


----------



## ddb maine

I'm excited, but I'm also thinking. Damn no depth caps... we are now apparently 12+


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1168730 said:


> Blizzard warning for bangor, 7-13" expected, can you say HELL YES!!! payup payup payup


I'm in the heaviest snow zone also. I can't wait. It will be nice having snow. I just can't stop smiling.


----------



## ddb maine

what maps are you looking at? Accoding to mine I'm in the heaviest! HAHAH 

Forget about depth caps, this is going to kick ask


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1168810 said:


> what maps are you looking at? Accoding to mine I'm in the heaviest! HAHAH
> 
> Forget about depth caps, this is going to kick ask


haha I havent even looked at a map! I just read it on wabi...


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1168810 said:


> what maps are you looking at? Accoding to mine I'm in the heaviest! HAHAH
> 
> Forget about depth caps, this is going to kick ask


Channel 5 said it's supposed to hit the coast and go rite up the middle of the state.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1168816 said:


> Channel 5 said it's supposed to hit the coast and go rite up the middle of the state.


Lets hope they get it right this time!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Has anyone seen any accumulation maps?


----------



## ihwild

*bummer*

And me without the right mounting plates for my Scout.  Oh well stuck shoveling I guess.

Rich


----------



## PlowMan03

I live in the Blue Hill area nd we are under a blizzard watch nd they are saying 7+ I hope we get more then that. I havent seen any snow maps yet...sadly


----------



## Mick76

I hate blizzards!... give me an easy 4-6 incher anyday!


----------



## GMCHD plower

TADA! First snow map I've seen


----------



## 06Sierra

I just saw 7 plus up here. Wagm earlier was saying the highest amounts looked to be danforth area, could see over 12"!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

My feeling on snow storms is the same with women I'll take anything haha

Should be a fun storm with wind gusts hitting 50mph should be some good snow drifts


----------



## GMCHD plower

NEUSWEDE;1169047 said:


> My feeling on snow storms is the same with women I'll take anything haha
> 
> *Should be a fun storm with wind gusts hitting 50mph should be some good snow drifts*


I was thinking the same thing! Across the street from my house it's a couple big feilds, snow blows right across them into my driveway haha!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1168996 said:


> TADA! First snow map I've seen


I'm in the 8"-12" range! 12" realy isn't that bad. I will definatly have to plow twice. But, if I had to I could plow 12". I got a field that I'm plowing so I will probly have some major drifting.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Updated!!!! Keeps getting better and better, hope you guys don't mind me updating lol


----------



## plowguy43

BABY #2 IS ON THE WAY!!!! I'm at Maine Med now, baby will be here soon! Pete I may need to borrow that Xblade on Monday, I may not have time to get a new motor tomorrow!


----------



## Moss Man

10"-14" zone here. I could do without the wind though, that could make the 20 mile commute to my driveways a little hairy!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1169184 said:


> BABY #2 IS ON THE WAY!!!! I'm at Maine Med now, baby will be here soon! Pete I may need to borrow that Xblade on Monday, I may not have time to get a new motor tomorrow!


Good Luck hopefully everything goes fine so you can get out into this storm!


----------



## MaineF250

We've got 15 trucks and one loader fueled and rarin to go. Bring it on payup


----------



## RepoMan207

Here's the latest for our region guys! I'll beileve it when I see it, but I'm not looking forward to blowing light stuff.


----------



## 2COR517

This won't be fun. Small storms are the easiest of course, but the wind is the thing I dislike most. The wind can make a minor stuck or breakdown turn into a survival situation.

Ryan, I hope they are over estimating. They probably are, considering they under-estimated last time by half LOL.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1169184 said:


> BABY #2 IS ON THE WAY!!!! I'm at Maine Med now, baby will be here soon! Pete I may need to borrow that Xblade on Monday, I may not have time to get a new motor tomorrow!


Let me know ASAP via phone its yours for the storm if you need it!:redbounce

I beleive Ryan called this one! good call on the Xmas baby!!! (i think it was you)

Anyone on this thread around with a 7.6 snowplow and non extended cab trk want a driveway in Hollis???????


----------



## GMCHD plower

The latest......


----------



## mercer_me

It sounded to me that we could get more than they are predicting from what Channel 2 said. I'm going fishinf today. Then I'm going to get ready tonite. Probably going out plowing with my uncle in the big Ford 9000 tonite. Then when we get enough snow I'm going to go plow driveways.


----------



## mercer_me

The latest from Maine.gov for Southern Somerset County:



Maine.gov;1169427 said:


> .TODAY...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW THIS AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE MID
> 20S. NORTH WINDS AROUND 10 MPH. GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH THIS AFTERNOON.
> CHANCE OF SNOW 50 PERCENT.
> 
> .TONIGHT...SNOW. BLOWING SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF
> 4 TO 8 INCHES. BLUSTERY WITH LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTH WINDS
> 15 TO 25 MPH. GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW
> NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS ZERO.
> 
> .MONDAY...SNOW...MAINLY IN THE MORNING. AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW. SNOW
> MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF
> 5 TO 9 INCHES. BRISK WITH HIGHS IN THE MID 20S. NORTH WINDS
> AROUND 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100
> PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 2 BELOW.


----------



## bacwudzme

double post


----------



## FisherVMan

Backwudz,
You got that Big V on just in time! Sounds like it may not be as heavy this time. Gosh pushin a foot of light snow, would be easy, now that we are all praticed up, from that first storm up here, when we got 16" of CEMENT!!!!!!!!! Looks to me like alot of the places we plow, that I have backdragged, have finally firmed up decent so I am also looking forward to NOT plowing soft ground anymore!
Good Luck to all with this storm! And I hope everyone, got everything, they wanted for Christmas!


----------



## GMCHD plower

FisherVMan;1169447 said:


> Backwudz,
> You got that V on just in time! Sounds like it may not be a heavy this time. Gosh pushin a foot of light snow would be easy now that we are all praticed up from that first storm up here when we got 16" of CEMENT!!!!!!!!! Looks to me like alot of the places we plow that I have backdragged have finally firmed up decent so I am also looking forward to NOT plowing soft ground anymore!
> Good Luck to all with this storm and hope everyone got everything they wanted for Christmas!


Same to you Vman! I can't wait for this snow!!


----------



## stan the man

i just got back fueling up all the trucks. what a fuel bill


----------



## ddb maine

we are now in a full blizzard warning!.

I woke up to a punch in the arse and my wife saying " It's a full blizzard warning now!! 10-16"!!! wake up wake up!" 

helmets on boys.

20 Mi to your drives!!


----------



## MaineF250

DDB, where abouts in southern maine? Scarborough here:salute:


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1169457 said:


> *we are now in a full blizzard warning!.*
> 
> I woke up to a punch in the arse and my wife saying " It's a full blizzard warning now!! 10-16"!!! wake up wake up!"
> 
> helmets on boys.
> 
> 20 Mi to your drives!!


I think most of the state is! lol! Can't wait to get started! I've gotta take to one of my customers about wheather or not it's ok to leave them until the end ( it
s my uncles and I snowblow it).


----------



## ddb maine

MaineF250;1169461 said:


> DDB, where abouts in southern maine? Scarborough here:salute:


Alfred


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Pete I think I may swing by and grab that thing. I sent you and Ryan a picture of my new boy- Blake Charles Ellis. I won't have time to get a new motor and that thing is killing my truck whenever I use it- you'd be a lifesaver (I might just buy it after this storm $$$).


----------



## dmcarpentry

Congrats Bob 

Glad to hear you and your family are healthy for Christmas 

Let us now if there is anything we can help you and the new family with


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1169453 said:


> i just got back fueling up all the trucks. what a fuel bill


I bet it was ! lol


----------



## 06Sierra

Congrats on the new baby!! They are saying 8-10 up here now.


----------



## plowguy43

dmcarpentry;1169474 said:


> Congrats Bob
> 
> Glad to hear you and your family are healthy for Christmas
> 
> Let us now if there is anything we can help you and the new family with


Thanks Drew I really appreciate that. I hope you had a nice holiday as well- I've been up for over 26hours straight right now and I think I'm losing my mind! Did you get my PM?

Thanks for the well wishes guys, it means a lot.


----------



## ddb maine

Wait wait.... baby #2???? are you having twins or is this your second? Glad everything is going smoothly! Again if you need anything. Just ask. I'm waiting for napa to open need chains and reverse lights. Found out last time that my current lights weren't working. Anyone know a cheaper/ better place to get tire chains?


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1169471 said:


> Yeah Pete I think I may swing by and grab that thing. I sent you and Ryan a picture of my new boy- Blake Charles Ellis. I won't have time to get a new motor and that thing is killing my truck whenever I use it- you'd be a lifesaver (I might just buy it after this storm $$$).


Just come and get it. You know where it is... Just dont forget where it came from


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1169512 said:


> Wait wait.... baby #2???? are you having twins or is this your second? Glad everything is going smoothly! Again if you need anything. Just ask. I'm waiting for napa to open need chains and reverse lights. Found out last time that my current lights weren't working. Anyone know a cheaper/ better place to get tire chains?


Its his second boy, He has a 4yo already.

Get the hoppy 60 watt back up bulbs for the replacements. Napa, autozone or advance might have them. I got mine at Archies offroad. they have a lifetime warrentee too.

For tire chains the best price and best tire chains I have found is Palmer Spring On Forrest ave. But that wont help you today unless there open "prestorm"


----------



## 2COR517

Congrats on the baby Bob!


----------



## RepoMan207

Stan...Where are you Stan......? I have an account for you if you want it.....


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1169601 said:


> Stan...Where are you Stan......? I have an account for you if you want it.....


right here


----------



## RepoMan207

Summit Rd in Gray is in your neighborhood isn't it? PM sent.

I get alot of calls for Main st. area in Cumberland too, I think your the only one in that immediate area if I remember right.....PM me your number so I can hand it out when I can.


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;1169184 said:


> BABY #2 IS ON THE WAY!!!! I'm at Maine Med now, baby will be here soon! Pete I may need to borrow that Xblade on Monday, I may not have time to get a new motor tomorrow!


Congrats!!!! :redbounce


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1169500 said:


> Thanks Drew I really appreciate that. I hope you had a nice holiday as well- I've been up for over 26hours straight right now and I think I'm losing my mind! Did you get my PM?
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes guys, it means a lot.


Get some sleep while you can if your planning on comming out..They're saying it's a fast moving distubance and with the heaviest of it lasting from 10PM to 7AM


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well guys, better get ready cause looks like the whole state will get hit pretty hard! Everyone be safe out there!


----------



## plowguy43

Yup got a nice nap from 10 till about noon'ish but I feel 100x better. I can't wait for this storm, its technically coming at the worst and best time.


----------



## ppetroska

Hi guys, I'm new to the board and happy to find some fellow Mainahs! Glad to be finally getting something worth plowing.


----------



## GMCHD plower

ppetroska;1169829 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the board and happy to find some fellow Mainahs! Glad to be finally getting something worth plowing.


Welcome to the plowsite!


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1169666 said:


> Get some sleep while you can if your planning on comming out..They're saying it's a fast moving distubance and with the heaviest of it lasting from 10PM to 7AM


just got back from looking at that driveway. it on a dead end road way in the woods. the road is all hills . the driveway is bad to do. but a lot of big rocks up higher then the ground level. you hit them and you will know it.you will be kissing the window. the rocks are 6 inches higher then the driveway 10 big rocks. give a price and she said that she will give a call. if i get it i will be doing it myself not and guys the rocks are the killer.thank you repo207


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1169867 said:


> just got back from looking at that driveway. it on a dead end road way in the woods. the road is all hills . the driveway is bad to do. but a lot of big rocks up higher then the ground level. you hit them and you will know it.you will be kissing the window. the rocks are 6 inches higher then the driveway 10 big rocks. give a price and she said that she will give a call. if i get it i will be doing it myself not and guys the rocks are the killer.thank you repo207


I kind of figured there was something behind the whole thing....one would think a landlord would of already had something lined up...

Hopefully you'll get the call. PM me the price....did you tell her I sent you? If she is still waiting for my call, I'll jack the rate and phone her back to make you look good.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan- that woman that is a "my neighbor does it for free but can I call you if he's not available" called me this morning asking if I could plow tomorrow AM. I said sure but have cash ready. I guess the neighbor fell through LOL.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1169931 said:


> Ryan- that woman that is a "my neighbor does it for free but can I call you if he's not available" called me this morning asking if I could plow tomorrow AM. I said sure but have cash ready. I guess the neighbor fell through LOL.


Nice! Yeah, I think your on the right path as far as getting paid at the time of service...Something just doesn't add up there. I might consider a check....but I'd be sure to cash it before the snow firms up, that way you can pumble the snow up to her door if it bounces. lol

She might be alright...but I wouldn't take the chance this early in the game.


----------



## plowguy43

Deinitely not. I'm hoping to hit up Napa first thing tomorow for a new motor. I think Pete sold his xblade today.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1167835 said:


> Merry Christmas guys! Just got back from Christmas with my wife's family in Ft Kent. Kids had a blast and we got to spend time with family, that's all that matters.


so you were up in my neck of the woods, not much snow up here, hoping that this storm brings alot more snow then the 6-10 they are calling for us up here in the valley, how did you like the new road they put in wallagrass on rt. 11 makes it alot nicer ride now


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife is from Ft Kent. We take 161 through Caribou. You guys have more snow than we do here! From when I just read, pretty much the whole state is under a blizzard warning. They went from 8-12 to 10-14 now.


----------



## Mick76

See you guys in a few days!...off I go!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Wabi says 12-16" for me, wlbz2 says 8-12", wabi generally seems more reliable.


----------



## mercer_me

Congrats on the new baby PlowGuy. I'm going to bed soon. I'm going out plowing with my uncle tonite in the Ford 9000. Then in the morning I'm going to plow driveways. Then it's back in the Ford 9000. Then I'm going to plow driveways when it's done snowing.


----------



## ddb maine

hot and heavy in alfred. currently .75"/hr. increasing .75" down one hour in.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra where you from? I just went to P.I. yesterday to drop my brother off at the airport so he can go back to Afganistan after his leave, almost no snow at all in Caribou, roads where nice and dry, the state has been doing a good job other then right outside of Fort Kent by where the new Nortrax is going up in Bruce Nadeau's garage, it is always drifted there, and 161 drives nice now to since they fixed the road in Cross Lake, and repaved this summer out by the swede's, nice ride on bike now, other then the bridge they f'ed up by St. Peter's Store in Cross Lake


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1170137 said:


> hot and heavy in alfred. currently .75"/hr. increasing .75" down one hour in.


It's not snowing yet in Mercer. But I just wached channel 5 weather and it should be hear pretty soon. Channel 5 said 12" - 16"+ for alot of the state. It's going to be a busy day tomarow.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm in Ft Farifield. That was a crappy stretch of road until last year. By his garage was the worst part on the way up. The wind blew snow all over the road. We met up with the plow going out that way. 161 isn't a bad ride, other than the tons of moose! HIDs make it nice though when it gets dark.


----------



## 2COR517

Nothing yet in Knox County. No wind either.


----------



## 06Sierra

We have had some freezing drizzle off and on since 1 or so this afternoon. It's going to be a fun ride home after work tonight!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

not snowing here in the valley yet, 

and 06Sierra you got that right about the hids, i just put a set in the high beams of my malibu, 5000k 55w, made it a nice ride down to the airport at 5am yesterday, I had them order me a set for my low beam and fog lights at work, we are now a distribitor for VVME hids at work, 14 month warrenty on them, so far so good, we have been selling alot of them, oh nad you should the mess the state made of the shoulders in the corner before Bruce's, they tore up about 15 feet of one guys lawn, Oh well haha raking in the spring for that guy


----------



## 06Sierra

I ordered mine from DDM tuning for the high beams, 6000K 35W. I am seriously thinking about getting some for the lows as well. It's nice being able to see from tree line to tree line and a long ways ahead on those roads. Saved my but a few times already. 

Didn't they tear that up around thanksgiving? They were doing some work through there then and it was a huge mess.


----------



## Dewey

Made it back from Nova Scotia..... WOW Looks like tommorrow is gonna be a fun one.....


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey bobby good luck with the plow..........

Just remember...............I'm not BAD, But the BAD dont f**k with me............:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Plowguy, did you buy it? Or just borrowing it?


----------



## plowguy43

Can you define borrow for me?

Pete- I misplaced the plow already


----------



## plowguy43

Pete- the previous owners Chevy must've really nose dived with this plow, the lights are in the tree tops!


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1170248 said:


> Can you define borrow for me?
> 
> Pete- I misplaced the plow already


Borrow- to use without owning, but having the owners permission.. haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

WAGM
http://www.wagmtv.com/newssource8/Weather.aspx

Ted thinks up by my way will only be 6-10 but its going to blow all around,

06Sierra, I was going to get them from DDM but we started selling them at Daigle and Houghton and at my cost was not much more then ddm after shipping, and if i have problems with them i just bring them to work for warrenty and they take care of it, i wont have to deal with emails and such, and if you think those 35w are bright try out the 55w, and i find i like the 5000k better cause i dont care to much for the 6000k's blueish tint, and they do light up the ditches good. Oh yeah and if you going to get them for the lows you will want to wire them up so that you lows stay on with your highs so when you switch you dont have to wait for the lows to get bright


----------



## plowguy43

Hmm- I guess I'm borrowing it technically speaking LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

Highs and lows are already tied in on both my vehicles. I did that before I got hids. What's the cost on the VVME kits? I haven't seen many places locally selling hid lights.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well since I bought it in late spring and then bought the extremeV I figured It might as well get used. And I have now known Bobby for over a year now, and him having plowside issues on his plow and then having a newborn this A.M. and then having a Blizzard which all equals Added stress Why not let him use the XBlade. He has to go back to the Hospital tuesday A.M. to get the new family and bring them home. So his motor ****ting out tomarrow then Breaking a bolt trying to get the old one off is just stress he doesnt need so why not help him out........


----------



## plowguy43

Like I said earlier, your truly a great friend Pete, I owe you a ton!


----------



## GMCHD plower

bacwudzme;1170309 said:


> Well since I bought it in late spring and then bought the extremeV I figured It might as well get used. And I have now known Bobby for over a year now, and him having plowside issues on his plow and then having a newborn this A.M. and then having a Blizzard which all equals Added stress Why not let him use the XBlade. He has to go back to the Hospital tuesday A.M. to get the new family and bring them home. So his motor ****ting out tomarrow then Breaking a bolt trying to get the old one off is just stress he doesnt need so why not help him out........


Ohh I see now! Congrads Bobby, sorry I didn't say it earlier!


----------



## ddb maine

Winds are starting to pick up. 2" down. Theres an opening in the system that is approaching this area. hope it vacates quickly. light snow.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1170318 said:


> Like I said earlier, your truly a great friend Pete, I owe you a ton!


Good to see that you driving on slick roads typing on your Blueberry with my plow on the front of your truck:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bigbadbrad

Ted's winter weather forecast for us up in the county, all i know is if we are going to get that much snow it better start coming down
http://www.wagmtv.com/newssource8/story/2010-11-11-ted-s-winter-forecast

06Sierra, I am not sure the exact price, cause I get mine at employee discount, we just started selling them about a month ago, and he reorders everyweek, sometimes twice a week, tell me what kind of bulb and wattage and color and i will get you a price, dont know if you know any truckers down your way that deal with us, cause our mobile parts guy delivers all over the county and then some.


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh and it sure is nice to see Mainers helping Mainers, that is what makes this such a good state to live in, cause it is not our state government, haha


----------



## Moss Man

Started snowing here in Livermore Falls around 8:15pm. It's coming down steady and sideways, wind out of the northwest. WCSH thinks 10"-14" for this neck of the woods.
See you on the streets tomorrow.


----------



## plowguy43

I made sure I was stopped believe me. I couldn't see a thing driving back- I just walked in my door! Its blowing like crazy right now, got about 2-3" from windham to otisfield.

GMCHD- thanks bud! Pete and I joke around a ton about everything.

Headed to bed, gotta be back up around 3am. Be safe tonight/tomorrow guys and make some $$$$


----------



## 06Sierra

Ted thinks we are going to have more snow the down east! We have a lot of catching up to do.

9006, 35W, 5000K. I'm sure if I don't make it up there to get them, my father in law would pick them up for me. Thanks for checking for me.

Everyone stay safe out there! I don't have to work tomorrow, but my wife does. Depending on how bad the storm is she may stay home though.


----------



## RepoMan207

:waving: Night Bob, I'll call and harass you before the sun comes up!


----------



## 2COR517

Started around 7ish. Have about two inches so far. Temp holding steady at 26*

Getting breezy.


----------



## 06Sierra

Not supposed to start up here untill 4 or so. So far it isn't nearly as windy is the wether reports say it is.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm trying to decide what time to head out in the morning, I hate to wait too long and struggle with over a foot...................at the same time, visibility might be near zero before daylight.

What is the Fisher saying...."always plow with the storm"?

The Dish is down for signal loss, I can't even watch the darned weather report!


----------



## bigbadbrad

thats whats nice about cable no loss of signal

still has not started to snow up here in Fort Kent yet, they are calling for 10-14 up here now, well it better start soon


----------



## 06Sierra

I just got done ordering Dish network. We are finally moving at the end of the week!! I can't wait to get in the new house. It'll be pure caos for a few days, worth it in the end.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Gentilemen start your engines! Be safe out there.


----------



## ddb maine

Snow has increased to nearly 3"/ hr. Left at 12:00 there was 4-5". There is now nearly 12" not counting drifts. This has changed fast!


----------



## bacwudzme

Engine Just started, I live in the woods but not far in off a big mile and half field I cant tell how much snow I have but im guessing 5-7????????

Deffently gusts up to 50mph Its crazy!

Will have action shots at some point!

Drive Fast and take Risks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1170639 said:


> Snow has increased to nearly 3"/ hr. Left at 12:00 there was 4-5". There is now nearly 12" not counting drifts. This has changed fast!


This is not good then! When I say its blowing Imean its blowing:yow!:


----------



## 2COR517

Seems to have slowed? Looking out the window doesn't seem much different than when I went to bed at 10. Maybe it's just the wind and it's all piling up in my lots? LOL.


----------



## bacwudzme

Opened everything up round 1

The stuff is fluffy, Not going to fun on the tractors later on with the wind..........

I really think in my area were pushing only 8" But the wind and gusts its hard to tell.


----------



## 06Sierra

We have maybe 3" right now. But there is a nice layer of ice under it. Weather reports are saying 23mph winds currently. It's a little windy right now but it doesn't seem that bad. I just saw Ted's current forecast. The valley might not see much at all from the sounds of it.


----------



## stan the man

just got back taking a break. let this morning 200. what a night or morning did sleep at all. about 9 inches here


----------



## ddb maine

I timed things perfectly. Somehow everyone was
wide open at 6:00. The wind certainly kept it off the lakefront ones. That was nice. No one seems to be working today. Rest then one more go this evening. Still calling for 2-4


----------



## stan the man

ddb maine;1170763 said:


> I timed things perfectly. Somehow everyone was
> wide open at 6:00. The wind certainly kept it off the lakefront ones. That was nice. No one seems to be working today. Rest then one more go this evening. Still calling for 2-4


are they i am dead


----------



## Megunticook

Plowed in Camden at 7am. About 6 inches and coming down fast. Was surprised more didn't fall last night. Heavy wind. Fairly warm.

Snow was light, good plowing. Not too icy underneath. Expect up to another foot today, so will plow again tonight. 

Lots of drifting going on.

Very little traffic on Route 1 at 8am.


----------



## stan the man

Megunticook;1170775 said:


> Plowed in Camden at 7am. About 6 inches and coming down fast. Was surprised more didn't fall last night. Heavy wind. Fairly warm.
> 
> Snow was light, good plowing. Not too icy underneath. Expect up to another foot today, so will plow again tonight.
> 
> Lots of drifting going on.
> 
> Very little traffic on Route 1 at 8am.


i was born in Camden


----------



## RepoMan207

I got up at 3 and was out the door with my son at 3:30, I didn't get back until 10:00! It took me just under an hour to do my condo complex, which is 40 minutes longer then it usually takes. I should of stayed up and gone out at 1 instead. Now I'm going to take it easy until 4 or so, then it's off for final clean ups, that is if it doesn't stop sooner. According to WGME it's suppose to keep pushing through until 5 or so tonight.

Vids & Pics to come......


----------



## MSS Mow

Quick update: Probably got around 8" of very heavy wet snow here in the machias area. We have had a lot of rain mixing in as well. 

Just a heads up: The temp is going to drop like a rock tonight so keep that in mind as you make decisions as to what to plow and what to leave to cleanup for tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMan207

MSS Mow;1170945 said:


> Quick update: Probably got around 8" of very heavy wet snow here in the machias area. We have had a lot of rain mixing in as well.
> 
> Just a heads up: The temp is going to drop like a rock tonight so keep that in mind as you make decisions as to what to plow and what to leave to cleanup for tomorrow.


I heard you guys were getting some warmer temps and rain up there. It's 22 deg. heading for 10 deg by midnight....so they say. I tell you what though, It feels like 5 deg at best when that wind hits ya!


----------



## Moss Man

Noon time here. Just drove home for lunch and it is a complete whiteout, I had to literally slam the brakes on a couple times as visibility was ZERO. Other drivers were flying right along by the seat of their pants, I'm not sure how they could see..........there is no way they could.

We got close to the predicted amounts here in the Livermore area, 10"-12". It's snowing at least a 1.5" per hour here right now, maybe more.

The power hasn't even flickered, but I ain't bragging about that.......just hoping it stays on.

When the visibility increases a little, I'll finish up.


----------



## PlowMan03

Its snowing hard here in the Blue Hill area right now. I think this is the hardest it has snowed since the storm started payup payup

Thankfully the power hasnt gone out............yet!


----------



## 06Sierra

We have 6 inches or so right now. The snow has pretty much stopped for now. I just got the plow hooked up. I'll wait until tonight to plow.


----------



## Dewey

Went out at 4:a.m.... plowed till noon.....seems to be anywhere from bare ground to a foot of the white stuff depending on which way the wind blows.... biggest drift 30" or so.... went home for a bite to eat and a nap going out soon for another go round......


----------



## ihwild

*tomorrow*

I'm hoping the one guy from work does a good job cleaning up at Dublin Point, Two Lights and the pier or at least that it doesn't thaw then freeze into piles on me. I'm not doing any plowing until tomorrow morning sometime so I'm hoping there isn't a big mess. Really need to get some plate and make new mounts for my truck and plow so I don't have to spend hours with the snow blower. I wonder how many of you guys I saw while I was out in my driveway on 302. I see there are a few of you guys in Windham

Oh and the equipment we are using is an F-350 with a 9 foot fisher plow.

Rich


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is the latest totals that I have seen.

The latest snowfall reports from The National Weather Service in Caribou, ME: Harrington, 12.0"... Hudson, 12.0"... Northfield, 12.0"... Springfield, 10.0"... Ellsworth, 10.0"... Enfield Dot, 9.0"... Princeton, 9.0"... Portage, 8.5"... Robbinston, 8.3"... Ellsworth (east, 8.0"... Southwest Harbor, 8.0"... Topsfield, 8.0"... Orono, 7.3"... Sebec, 7.0"... Deer Isle, 7.0"... Bangor A.n.g., 7.0"... Cherryfield, 7.0"... Blue Hill, 7.0"... Bass Harbor, 6.6"... Connor, 6.1"... Wellington, 6.0"... Stockholm, 6.0"... Millinocket, 6.0"... Veazie, 6.0"... Machias, 6.0"... Milo, 6.0"... Lakeville, 6.0"... Edmunds, 5.0"... Mariaville, 5.0"... Levant, 5.0"... Sherman, 4.0"... Caribou Forecast Office, 4.0"... Waltham, 3.0"... Lille, 2.0"... Saint Agatha, 2.0"... Mount Chase, up to 8.0".


----------



## Megunticook

Was out briefly at noontime today in Camden. Still coming down,but not too hard. It's been coming down all day though, and I'm guessing we're well on our way to 9-10 inches at this point--will measure when I get home tonight.

I know what you mean about other drivers out there who cruise along like it's a wide open road in summertime. You know these clowns have no stopping ability and they are a serious liability out there on days like this.

Good advice about cleaning up ASAP before stuff freezes up. Sorry to hear about the sleet in Machias--get enough of that wet snow piled up and it gets awful heavy to plow. And once it freezes, forget it.

Am guessing there may be more plowing in the morning due to the wind. Tonight could be a bone-chiller.


----------



## plowguy43

I got 8" at my house up to a foot at some of my accounts in the lewiston/auburn area. The Xblade is awesome at scraping and throwing snow. I got some pics I'll post up later.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1171105 said:


> I got 8" at my house up to a foot at some of my accounts in the lewiston/auburn area. The Xblade is awesome at scraping and throwing snow. I got some pics I'll post up later.


Who keeps dosing off at the keyboard?


----------



## 06Sierra

The wind has picked up the last couple hours here. I have been watching the guy across the road mess with his snowblower for the last hour. I think it needs a tune up! 

No I'm not an a$$, I am watching not laughing at him. If he is still messing with it when my wife gets home, I will go give him a hand.


----------



## bacwudzme

That was a nice storm IMO.

Hows the plow been bobby?

the V is deffinently more efficient for me and it scrapes very well.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1171115 said:


> Who keeps dosing off at the keyboard?
> View attachment 88247


No sh*t bro- 4 hours of sleep xmas till yesterday. Went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 3am didn't finish plowing till 5 now I'm heading back to the hospital....thankfully the baby is sleeping a lot


----------



## dmcarpentry

Glad to see everyone made out well

I struck out the door at 1:20am and had most everyone opened up by 530 when Garrett blew a hose, and of course the spare in my tool box was too short.(my bad) 

So I opened up the rest of the accounts. and had his plow fixed by 730

took a nap from 10-1 and just walked back in the door... all in all it was a great storm, no rushing around, everyone was very happy and no real problems

hope everyone made some money!


----------



## MSS Mow

RepoMan207;1170955 said:


> I heard you guys were getting some warmer temps and rain up there. It's 22 deg. heading for 10 deg by midnight....so they say. I tell you what though, It feels like 5 deg at best when that wind hits ya!


Yeah it rained for several hours here this morning, holding totals down. Right on the coast in Cutler we only got 4-5" because of rain, but most of my accounts saw 8-10" of heavy wet stuff. Still snowing here now, and the temp has started to drop. I'll be heading back out around 3 tomorrow morning to scrape/sand my commercial accounts.


----------



## Dewey

I've been out twice still snowing like hell..... Gonna wait a little longer and hope it quits..... Then plow most of the nite... ugh with alot of cleanup tommorrow


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1171294 said:


> That was a nice storm IMO.
> 
> Hows the plow been bobby?
> 
> the V is deffinently more efficient for me and it scrapes very well.


The plow is awesome Pete. Throws snow like crazy, scrapes awesome, and honestly felt easier to push snow than my plow. I have a ton of pics that I'm going to upload shortly. I just needed to email them to myself from my phone.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Poor Visibility............. thats for darn sure*

Hey just in and finished up for the day . Storm is still going stronger than ever here and wind is hitting 35-40 here at the house on a regular basis right now.  Had a bad shot this morning as have two long drives that are very uphilll with steep entrances and both aorund 400 ft long and under this crap it was all glare ice from yesterday, so couldnt keep it straight even behind the V so had to chain up to plow them . Got the worst one done and tightened the chains twice and thought they were both fine . Went down the road about 400 yards and started to plow the next son of a beach of a steep mother and got up to the top and turned and truck felt like it was binding so I straightened the wheel and the right rear chains had apparently loosened up coming down the hyway and it caught the classic "riped the brake line" off the rubber part where it goes into the caliper..... so I am spewing brake fluid out at a very large rate and this driveway is very steep so you certainly aint going down onto Route one and in front of the overloaded log trucks without good brakes so . I tryed the old "bender over" deal and got it down from 100% to 20% and limped back home and broke it at the union and spun a little dowel down on the lathe and blocked the wheel off to get thru the day ........what a pain it the a!!................. Looks like we got 14-18" of fairly lighter stuff so it isnt too hard to shove it but the drives where so icy the truck doesnt want to do squart without those chains................ anyway started at 5:30am and just finished a few minutes ago so this old boy is headed to the bunk. 
Lost a customer that has a bad downhill driveway that I have to plow with the tractor it is a $40 driveway Bangor south. I have been screwin with it for years for $20 and it takes 20 min to plow it on a day like today. I told him after the first storm and he came up to pay me and I said $20 is ok this time but in the future we need to see $25 as gas has gone way up he says well ok................... I Went down to plow it this evening and there he was after he worked all day in the woods[12hrs and 2hrs each way to get there] and he had gone and purchased a cheesie little; mickey mouse; single stage; "Snow BLower" with no encloser! And he is getting more in his face then over the bank? And looked to be soaking wet and pretty miserable guess he is "savin money now"
I snaped the light bar on and gave him a Thumbs Up.
The world is full of em.............. 
This storm is raging worse than ever here right now quite wild outside and I cant believe we have not lost power!


----------



## ddb maine

DM; I had the same day. Minus the blown hose. Left at 12:00, everyone was cleared by 6:00. nap 10-12. back out to finish everyone up. home at 6.

I liked that storm very much, I got very lucky with the wind. Once I cleared them up I had very few spots for touch up, even with all the snow, it just kept blowing away. 

And the wings on the plow... After loosing 4 pins, the hardware store finally opened and I got some locking nuts for them. Man o Man, according to current calculations they've nearly cut my time in half. and the few drives with culverts, I was able to hang the wings out over the culverts and set myself up real nice for next storm. I need to add some reinforcing to the back of the rubber cutting edge, to hold it more in line with the plow so I don't a gap.

Ive got two seasonal houses to clear out tomorrow and I'm done. That was awesome. Merry Christmas.

Thanks again pete for your help with the vacuum lines.


----------



## plowguy43

Drew- I saw your truck at Speedy Stop this morning and beeped at you but I think you were inside.

06Sierra- this morning this Corolla was trying to get out the end of their road but couldn't get through the snowbank from the town plow trucks. I watched him try about 4 times as I was driving by then decided to drop my blade to clear him out. Felt good to help him out, I'm big on Karma like that.


----------



## bow2no1

whats the return policy on a snow gun?


----------



## bigbadbrad

up here in Fort Kent we only got about 2-4 inches, and the wind blew it all over the place, only had to clean difts in my driveways, parts were blown right down to the tar, I was hopeing for more snow then this we really need it, 

06Sierra I checked the price is $55 for the 35w hids 5000k(white) or 6000k(blueish) would have to order either one


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1171296 said:


> No sh*t bro- 4 hours of sleep xmas till yesterday. Went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 3am didn't finish plowing till 5 now I'm heading back to the hospital....thankfully the baby is sleeping a lot


I hear ya buddy, I've been there a few times. When it rains it pours lol. Now that the chaos is over with, you can go enjoy your family and take a deep breath. Congrats again man, we'll have to have to dig out some stogies at the next meet!


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1171424 said:


> Glad to see everyone made out well
> 
> I struck out the door at 1:20am and had most everyone opened up by 530 when Garrett blew a hose, and of course the spare in my tool box was too short.(my bad)
> 
> So I opened up the rest of the accounts. and had his plow fixed by 730
> 
> took a nap from 10-1 and just walked back in the door... all in all it was a great storm, no rushing around, everyone was very happy and no real problems
> 
> hope everyone made some money!


That was a great storm! To be able to open up areas on the first big storm of the year without worrying about solid ground, perfect. Granted, we've been long over due for a decent storm....

Now if we can only get another 20 or so storms like this one, we'll be in plow heaven!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1171504 said:


> 06Sierra- this morning this Corolla was trying to get out the end of their road but couldn't get through the snowbank from the town plow trucks. I watched him try about 4 times as I was driving by then decided to drop my blade to clear him out. Felt good to help him out, I'm big on Karma like that.


Same here man, I have to make up for all the stupid stuff I've done in my life lol. So, today I pulled a guy out of a ditch, helped WPD locate a wife beater, plowed some guy out of his drive, and drove to Casco to un bury my nephew's ice shack from a place I would typically never put my truck....that he won't use for another month at best,....oh, and partially plowed Gordon's shop at no charge, all the while I smacked my rear quarter panel off his un finished garage wall.....again.

Hopefully karma will come back to me in the way of no insurance hikes after I claim 4 Fish Sticks, a PCB, and a smased up rear quarter panel....all in one day. What do you think....do I have a shot in hell or what?


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1171445 said:


> The plow is awesome Pete. Throws snow like crazy, scrapes awesome, and honestly felt easier to push snow than my plow. I have a ton of pics that I'm going to upload shortly. I just needed to email them to myself from my phone.


Im glad you had good luck with it! It really is a mint plow other than the fluid sliming up over the summer, the original owner said he kept up with it It just needs a good steam cleaning and a coat of black enamel. Maybe once you get the family home and situated we can do some negotiations.



ddb maine;1171448 said:


> DM; I had the same day. Minus the blown hose. Left at 12:00, everyone was cleared by 6:00. nap 10-12. back out to finish everyone up. home at 6.
> 
> I liked that storm very much, I got very lucky with the wind. Once I cleared them up I had very few spots for touch up, even with all the snow, it just kept blowing away.
> 
> And the wings on the plow... After loosing 4 pins, the hardware store finally opened and I got some locking nuts for them. Man o Man, according to current calculations they've nearly cut my time in half. and the few drives with culverts, I was able to hang the wings out over the culverts and set myself up real nice for next storm. I need to add some reinforcing to the back of the rubber cutting edge, to hold it more in line with the plow so I don't a gap.
> 
> Ive got two seasonal houses to clear out tomorrow and I'm done. That was awesome. Merry Christmas.
> 
> Thanks again pete for your help with the vacuum lines.


I had the same luck also but most of my custumers are 55+ so they dont travel to far except to each others houses!!!! I love it they all come out and tell me that I was just at so&so's and they said you did a very good job!!! at least I will never forget a house that way!!!!!!

Im glad your 4wd is working, somtimes its just stupid stuff., if it acts up again let me know we can look into it more. Let me know if you think any kind of sheet metal can help you out on your wings I have access to all aluminum, SS, galvaneal, steel and others they have brakes and other machines to form it let me know.



RepoMan207;1171711 said:


> Same here man, I have to make up for all the stupid stuff I've done in my life lol. So, today I pulled a guy out of a ditch, helped WPD locate a wife beater, plowed some guy out of his drive, and drove to Casco to un bury my nephew's ice shack from a place I would typically never put my truck....that he won't use for another month at best,....oh, and partially plowed Gordon's shop at no charge, all the while I smacked my rear quarter panel off his un finished garage wall.....again.
> 
> Hopefully karma will come back to me in the way of no insurance hikes after I claim 4 Fish Sticks, a PCB, and a smased up rear quarter panel....all in one day. What do you think....do I have a shot in hell or what?


Its always the freebees that cost the most!!!!!

Id go for it! your rates should not increase unless you have claims in the last year or so.

Im going to go back out and make sure the drivways are all good.. I have a 1200' driveway that has a 100 acre hay field on one side and a airplane runway on the other side thats my babysitting drivway, the best part is they are in Florida all winter!!!:bluebounc


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1171711 said:


> Same here man, I have to make up for all the stupid stuff I've done in my life lol. So, today I pulled a guy out of a ditch, helped WPD locate a wife beater, plowed some guy out of his drive, and drove to Casco to un bury my nephew's ice shack from a place I would typically never put my truck....that he won't use for another month at best,....oh, and partially plowed Gordon's shop at no charge, all the while I smacked my rear quarter panel off his un finished garage wall.....again.
> 
> Hopefully karma will come back to me in the way of no insurance hikes after I claim 4 Fish Sticks, a PCB, and a smased up rear quarter panel....all in one day. What do you think....do I have a shot in hell or what?


207 looks like you had good day. that lady call me last night 10.00 oclock at night to do that driveway. 1 car couldnt get in the driveway. i will get on later and tell about. off to do snow racking roofs. have fun today


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1171842 said:


> Its always the freebees that cost the most!!!!!
> 
> Id go for it! your rates should not increase unless you have claims in the last year or so.
> 
> Im going to go back out and make sure the drivways are all good.. I have a 1200' driveway that has a 100 acre hay field on one side and a airplane runway on the other side thats my babysitting drivway, the best part is they are in Florida all winter!!!:bluebounc


That seems to ba an accurate statement, I hit that same quarter panel in exactly the same spot last year while plowing on the otherside of his garage. It would seem that bricks are harder then a group of small pine trees however lol :yow!:

Runway....if I were you I would wait until this wind dies down tonight or tomorrow. You're going to be chasing drifts if it's positioned right. Then again, I guess it gives you an excuse to play with the new plow. 



stan the man;1171876 said:


> 207 looks like you had good day. that lady call me last night 10.00 oclock at night to do that driveway. 1 car couldnt get in the driveway. i will get on later and tell about. off to do snow racking roofs. have fun today


I would of charged her extra man...Or atleast made her commit to the season. Can't wait to hear the story behind that one.


----------



## plowguy43

Time for some pics boys, I got almost 20 of them while plowing the parking lot with Pete's Xblade. I love this plow.

Ryan- That "on call" chick had her neighbor do her drive because I wasn't there by 7am. She wasn't upset or anything but needed it cleared by then. I was literally a mile away at 7:01 when she called me, I told her I had to get my contracted customers done and was a mile away but her neighbor already did it. PITA.


----------



## plowguy43

heres a few more


----------



## plowguy43

and a few more


----------



## mercer_me

I was up for 36 hours plowing driveways and and being a wing man for my uncle. Of course I was all done except for my driveway and I got stuck at my driveway last nite and I was so tired I just got it out and finished plowing my driveway this morning. We got around 12" to 14" some areas were bare and some had big drifts. The wind was blowing so hard around 4am I could barely se past the good of the truck. I wish I had a V plow becouse chasing spill off is not very fun after you have bean up for 36 hours and you have a bad cold. But, I'm just so happy that there was no major mishaps and that we finaly got some real snow. I'm rite in heavan rite now. Going to post some pictures later.


----------



## mercer_me

I took a picture of the Tundra after I got done plowing today.


----------



## Mick76

All I can say is I'm glad this ones done!.... Give me the easy money with the 4-6ers anyday! payup

and plowguy, congrats on the new deduction!


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Mick- I think all of your bragging about seasonals is wehat brought us this storm LOL J/K.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1172110 said:


> Time for some pics boys, I got almost 20 of them while plowing the parking lot with Pete's Xblade. I love this plow.
> 
> Ryan- That "on call" chick had her neighbor do her drive because I wasn't there by 7am. She wasn't upset or anything but needed it cleared by then. I was literally a mile away at 7:01 when she called me, I told her I had to get my contracted customers done and was a mile away but her neighbor already did it. PITA.


What a tool. You told her she wasn't first up if she didn't sign on....My guess is she doesn't want to formally acknowledge the neighbor in fears that she might have to pay him, instead she needs a shoe in when he doesn't do it.

I know where you're at in that parking lot.....don't tell me you use to plow that in the Dakota!


----------



## RepoMan207

Well, that's all she wrote on the plowing aspect of things gentlemen. For those guys with spreaders however, it appears Thur. thru Sun maybe profitable for you.

Time to touch up some snow drifts and then wash the plow before dismounting her.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1172110 said:


> Time for some pics boys, I got almost 20 of them while plowing the parking lot with Pete's Xblade. I love this plow.QUOTE]
> 
> Thats a nice looking truck plowguy, I really like the lightbar:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> mercer_me;1172280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a picture of the Tundra after I got done plowing today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tundras looking good. I really like the katadin style rack you made.
Click to expand...


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks for the prices bigbadbrad. Glad to hear everyone made out good during the storm. I just went out today and picked up the keys to the new house. We'll start moving tomorrow and work at it through the weekend. 

Someone cleared the nieghbors drive way for him just after I posted that. His blower would work fine for a minute throwing snow like crazy and then it would bog down and die. Once it cooled for a few minutes it would do the same thing. I'm guessing a new fuel filter would do wonders for him.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

THAT STORM SUCKED! Not as bad as a wet storm but I wish it would had just dropped and been over with not dragged out like it did. Worked 22 hours straight and 28 total. The drifts this morning sucked. A private road in cumberland I went to sand this morning came around a corner and bam 2ft drift 100' long and across the whole road PITA. I agree with mick give me a 4-6" storm anyday. 

Bob good to see the kid came out alright. Are you plowing that lot by yourself with that 8' blade? Damn I need to let you try the super duty with the XLS. I am on my 3rd storm with the XLS on the 550 and it is the best, so used to it, it almost feels small so I can only imagine with that 8'

Ryan- I have a few accounts on Varney Mills so might see the trucks around. I don't plow that way but I sand the places. Smashed up quarter panel? How'd you do that? Take it over to Carl. Had an hour long talk with him on Friday. He was all PO'd about DOT. 

Good to see everyone made out good on the storm. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1172380 said:


> What a tool. You told her she wasn't first up if she didn't sign on....My guess is she doesn't want to formally acknowledge the neighbor in fears that she might have to pay him, instead she needs a shoe in when he doesn't do it.
> 
> I know where you're at in that parking lot.....don't tell me you use to plow that in the Dakota!


Oh yeah I did, it took just over an hour most times but on the big storms it took much longer because the truck would just stop halfway through the pass. I'm impressed with the Ram so far, it just pushes and pushes- even with my bald rear tires.


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1172474 said:


> THAT STORM SUCKED! Not as bad as a wet storm but I wish it would had just dropped and been over with not dragged out like it did. Worked 22 hours straight and 28 total. The drifts this morning sucked. A private road in cumberland I went to sand this morning came around a corner and bam 2ft drift 100' long and across the whole road PITA. I agree with mick give me a 4-6" storm anyday.
> 
> Bob good to see the kid came out alright. Are you plowing that lot by yourself with that 8' blade? Damn I need to let you try the super duty with the XLS. I am on my 3rd storm with the XLS on the 550 and it is the best, so used to it, it almost feels small so I can only imagine with that 8'
> 
> Ryan- I have a few accounts on Varney Mills so might see the trucks around. I don't plow that way but I sand the places. Smashed up quarter panel? How'd you do that? Take it over to Carl. Had an hour long talk with him on Friday. He was all PO'd about DOT.
> 
> Good to see everyone made out good on the storm. Looking forward to the next one.


i saw your truck this morning in cumberland


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1172474 said:


> THAT STORM SUCKED! Not as bad as a wet storm but I wish it would had just dropped and been over with not dragged out like it did. Worked 22 hours straight and 28 total. The drifts this morning sucked. A private road in cumberland I went to sand this morning came around a corner and bam 2ft drift 100' long and across the whole road PITA. I agree with mick give me a 4-6" storm anyday.
> 
> Bob good to see the kid came out alright. Are you plowing that lot by yourself with that 8' blade? Damn I need to let you try the super duty with the XLS. I am on my 3rd storm with the XLS on the 550 and it is the best, so used to it, it almost feels small so I can only imagine with that 8'
> 
> Ryan- I have a few accounts on Varney Mills so might see the trucks around. I don't plow that way but I sand the places. Smashed up quarter panel? How'd you do that? Take it over to Carl. Had an hour long talk with him on Friday. He was all PO'd about DOT.
> 
> Good to see everyone made out good on the storm. Looking forward to the next one.


Dylan- don't tempt me with that offer- XLS and a Superduty 6.4 Diesel oh yeah I wouldn't mind that at all! LOL

Yes I plow it with an 8'er. Crazy thing is the Xblade was much faster than my HD. On my HD I can only have about half the blade into the next pass and it still leaves BIG trails behind. With the Xblade I could use almost the entire blade and had small trails left behind-you can see them in the pics.

Problem is I've had this lot for the past two seasons, its a foreclosure so when its purchased I won't have it anymore, then it'll be just drives. I still think an XLS or 9'6" V would be best.


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1172422 said:


> Tundras looking good. I really like the katadin style rack you made.


Thanks. The Tundra looks great out in the sun in a freshly plowed driveway, if I do say so myself.

I just talked to my aunt and she said my uncle had 2 trucks and his loader break down last nite after I left. So this storm wasn't to good on him.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

stan the man;1172484 said:


> i saw your truck this morning in cumberland


Honk or throw a snowball next time. Which truck? If it was the 550 it was me. What do you drive so I know who to look for.



plowguy43;1172530 said:


> Dylan- don't tempt me with that offer- XLS and a Superduty 6.4 Diesel oh yeah I wouldn't mind that at all! LOL
> 
> Yes I plow it with an 8'er. Crazy thing is the Xblade was much faster than my HD. On my HD I can only have about half the blade into the next pass and it still leaves BIG trails behind. With the Xblade I could use almost the entire blade and had small trails left behind-you can see them in the pics.
> 
> Problem is I've had this lot for the past two seasons, its a foreclosure so when its purchased I won't have it anymore, then it'll be just drives. I still think an XLS or 9'6" V would be best.


You have to start somewhere and we all started where your at. I have both the plows listed and they are great. The thing that is perfect with the XLS is how it can down to 8' not only for traveling but from sneaking along sidewalks. I have 3 places that we have to do the city sidewalks in Portland. Pain because they salt the roads which makes clush and then they plow it and it turns into a rock and not virgin snow, suck to snow blow so just drive the truck up drop it to 8' and bam. Would be better on a pick-up because the rear wheels on the 550 are wider but just scrape with a shovel and it saves me 20min at each place. The xv I have done the same just put it in V and run down the sidewalk.

That X blade I think can angle further each way because of the angle of the cutting edge over the other blade. It has the faster hydros as well.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm leaning towards the XLS because some drives are just big enough for the 8'er. Can the XLS scoop in 8' or only fully extended?


----------



## 06Sierra

It has to be extended before you can scoop. I think it's 9' in scoop mode.


----------



## plowguy43

Got ya,the debate continues inside my head.


----------



## Dewey

Headed out at 2:am plowed untill 3: pm got all my customers done
need to plow out mill and access road tommorrow..... 4-5 hrs or so then I will be done.....
Got my first call for sanding this afternoon..... GOT TO LOVE IT !!!


----------



## stan the man

Dewey;1172717 said:


> Headed out at 2:am plowed untill 3: pm got all my customers done
> need to plow out mill and access road tommorrow..... 4-5 hrs or so then I will be done.....
> Got my first call for sanding this afternoon..... GOT TO LOVE IT !!!


i like sanding in and out


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1172687 said:


> Got ya,the debate continues inside my head.


I have a very nice EZV I will sell ya :waving::waving:


----------



## dmcarpentry

Took a ride this am and hit all the roads again, spent a small fortune at the car wash and then put the plows away all nice and clean. No sooner had I put cleaned out the truck I got the phone call and had to send Garrett back out to clean the road/driveway up.

Sorry to hear about your truck Ryan 

My brother hit the same spot on his driver side rear quarter last storm, slid sideways into a small tree.

It was the same driveway/road that he blew the hose on this storm, and where he got stuck last year.....

Anyone want a driveway/road in Raymond:laughing::laughing:

Camp for a little R&R tomarrow


----------



## plowguy43

dmcarpentry;1172791 said:


> I have a very nice EZV I will sell ya :waving::waving:


Believe me I'm interested but after seeing pete's extreme v's speed I'm thinkin of just splurging and going with the 9'6" (with Ryans discount of course lol).


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1172474 said:


> Ryan- I have a few accounts on Varney Mills so might see the trucks around. I don't plow that way but I sand the places. Smashed up quarter panel? How'd you do that? Take it over to Carl. Had an hour long talk with him on Friday. He was all PO'd about DOT.
> 
> Good to see everyone made out good on the storm. Looking forward to the next one.


I was between an outside lift and a brick wall with all of 3" to spare on either side...one side caught and the [email protected]@ slid over a couple inches.....opps.

LMAO about Carl...He's always worked up over something. He had to haul me and my tow truck away from one of my incidents with DOT. He gave the cop an ear full, I couldn't stop laughing. We went to the Boston Tow show together about 8 years ago, I made the mistake of bashing AAA during a seminar, I had him going all night. He's a riot to listen to, that's for sure. I might just do that, I was thinking of going to Moody's as Shawn owes me a favor, but I might go see Carl instead.


----------



## plowguy43

If you go to moodys let me know, I'm there biggest customer


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1172980 said:


> If you go to moodys let me know, I'm there biggest customer


I'll do that.


----------



## dmcarpentry

just got a call for another camp i knew i should have left my plow on .....


----------



## bigbadbrad

sign seen down on the coast during storm


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1173041 said:


> just got a call for another camp i knew i should have left my plow on .....


Yeah, but you can just call your little brother!

Hey ah, word to the wise, lock your truck. I had 2 shovels stolen last night, as well as gas siphoned....I think (gas, not shovels) I thought I had a a quarter of a tank when I parked my truck last night, but my light came on when I started it this morning. I passed it off as being tired last night, until I noticed the shovels were gone and my gas cap wasn't screwed on..... Time to pick up a locking gas cap. It's a good thing I was dead to the world last night, there mght have been gun play.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1173065 said:


> sign seen down on the coast during storm


I like that. It's rite to the point and it's easy to understand. It would be better if it said, "STAY THE F***K HOME AND LET THE PLOW DRIVERS DO THERE JOB!"


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1173089 said:


> Hey ah, word to the wise, lock your truck. I had 2 shovels stolen last night, as well as gas siphoned....I think (gas, not shovels) I thought I had a a quarter of a tank when I parked my truck last night, but my light came on when I started it this morning. I passed it off as being tired last night, until I noticed the shovels were gone and my gas cap wasn't screwed on..... Time to pick up a locking gas cap. It's a good thing I was dead to the world last night, there mght have been gun play.


Dude are you serious? How sad is that. you cant even keep your shovels in the bed of the truck. Its just sad to hear that, that it happened to you.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1173089 said:


> Yeah, but you can just call your little brother!
> 
> Hey ah, word to the wise, lock your truck.* I had 2 shovels stolen last night, as well as gas siphoned....*I think (gas, not shovels) I thought I had a a quarter of a tank when I parked my truck last night, but my light came on when I started it this morning. I passed it off as being tired last night, until I noticed the shovels were gone and my gas cap wasn't screwed on..... Time to pick up a locking gas cap. It's a good thing I was dead to the world last night, there mght have been gun play.


Your just not having very good luck this season are you Ryan? Who'd you piss off? haha jk man, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1173089 said:


> Yeah, but you can just call your little brother!
> 
> Hey ah, word to the wise, lock your truck. I had 2 shovels stolen last night, as well as gas siphoned....I think (gas, not shovels) I thought I had a a quarter of a tank when I parked my truck last night, but my light came on when I started it this morning. I passed it off as being tired last night, until I noticed the shovels were gone and my gas cap wasn't screwed on..... Time to pick up a locking gas cap. It's a good thing I was dead to the world last night, there mght have been gun play.


thats why i am glad i have just enough room to fit my shovel in my toolbox, and that is why i like to park my truck in my garage at night, to thaw out and so no one can get at it, sorry to hear about your bad luck, you used to never hear of stuff like that happening in this state, now you hear it all the time:realmad:


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1173124 said:


> Dude are you serious? How sad is that. you cant even keep your shovels in the bed of the truck. Its just sad to hear that, that it happened to you.


Dead serious. Before I saw the gas cap I thought it was one of the kids in the neighborhood, I even went treading through the snow in the woods to check out their "fort", no sign of shovels or cleared areas.

I think I may know who did it, I'll check it out later tonight.

Drew, if you see a knucklehead driving around town with a shovel through their windshield.....you'll know why. :laughing:


----------



## bacwudzme

From what I hear there has been suger being put in peoples gas tanks in the Biddeford Saco area


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1173142 said:


> thats why i am glad i have just enough room to fit my shovel in my toolbox, and that is why i like to park my truck in my garage at night, to thaw out and so no one can get at it, sorry to hear about your bad luck, you used to never hear of stuff like that happening in this state, now you hear it all the time:realmad:


I only wish I had a garage to park in. I need one in the worst way.

I've had good luck leaving things in my truck. The door was open last night too, GPS, Wallet, Scanner, a few winning scratch tickets... I won't change my ways, my new shovel is in the back of the truck as I sit here typing. I hate thieves...and they better prey I never catch them in the act.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup that is why when i bought my house first thing i did was check the garage to make sure my truck and plow would fit inside, if it did not I pretty much told the realtor lets go look at the next one, haha, as an added bonus the garage i bought is heated, but no drain, piss me off


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1173168 said:


> From what I hear there has been suger being put in peoples gas tanks in the Biddeford Saco area


I checked for that when I felt the cap fall in my hand. Unless they used a long narrow funnel, there was no sign of sugar on the rim. My brother told me of some other nasty combinations that will do some unerving damage in a hurry. He saw all kinds of dasterly deeds when he was a tech at Rowe.

I've been meaning to ask you....do you know a Ryan Sanborn from school?


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1173191 said:


> yup that is why when i bought my house first thing i did was check the garage to make sure my truck and plow would fit inside, if it did not I pretty much told the realtor lets go look at the next one, haha, as an added bonus the garage i bought is heated, but no drain, piss me off


I keep telling the wife that when we look at places....she gets pissed at me.....come to think of it, she's always pissed at me. :yow!:


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1173203 said:


> I keep telling the wife that when we look at places....she gets pissed at me.....come to think of it, she's always pissed at me. :yow!:


that's why I bought a place while I am young and single, so when I get shacked up she will have to deal with what I got, unless she wants to pay for a new one,haha, and a new garage too, bigger this time


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1173195 said:


> I've been meaning to ask you....do you know a Ryan Sanborn from school?


The name doesnt ring a bell.............. there were alot of Sanborns in this neck of the woods. Would he be younger or older than me?


----------



## 2COR517

Just plowed the last school this morning. The longer you let it sit when it's cold out, the easier it plows.


----------



## plowguy43

2COR- are you running bigger trucks this season for parking lots?


----------



## bow2no1

2COR517;1173500 said:


> Just plowed the last school this morning. The longer you let it sit when it's cold out, the easier it plows.


yeah, and if u keep waiting it will be spring and i will melt! lol


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1173486 said:


> The name doesnt ring a bell.............. there were alot of Sanborns in this neck of the woods. Would he be younger or older than me?


he's one year behind you I think...27


----------



## 06Sierra

The house we just bought has a 24 x 48 barn. In a few years when I get a smaller garage built for the vehicles, there will be a lift in there!


----------



## plowguy43

I plan on building another garage detached from the house with a lift for the truck, etc. My 2 car garage is always full with the boat, kids toys, and one side has a freezer at the end so I can't fit the truck in.

Wife already approves so just saving the funds then Pete and Drew are going to build it


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Just wanted to share some videos of snow removal we do in town Portland after storms. I posted a few videos over in the pics and videos section of the snow removal from parking garages in downtown Portland but figured I would post one over here for you guys to see. It is fun and enjoy it a lot, a lot more laid back than plowing as there is no rush and we are paid hourly. There are a bunch of videos in my you tube account from past years as well.


----------



## RepoMan207

What does everyone have for totals?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1174125 said:


> Just wanted to share some videos of snow removal we do in town Portland after storms. I posted a few videos over in the pics and videos section of the snow removal from parking garages in downtown Portland but figured I would post one over here for you guys to see. It is fun and enjoy it a lot, a lot more laid back than plowing as there is no rush and we are paid hourly. There are a bunch of videos in my you tube account from past years as well.


Do you guys lease or own the skids?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1174272 said:


> Do you guys lease or own the skids?


I own mine (Gehl 5640 Turbo with 2 speed), the other skids in the videos are owned by the company I sub for. They hire me because of the speed of my machine and the experience I have doing this.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice Videos Dylan. Do you do maine med at all?


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1174263 said:


> What does everyone have for totals?
> 
> View attachment 88539


I was at the Mount Vernon and Belgrade town line and there wansn't 18". More like 14" but, maybe they got more a little further away.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1174488 said:


> Nice Videos Dylan. Do you do maine med at all?


Nope we do 5 garages in the Fore Street area. Not sure who does Maine Med.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh ok, I was trying to see who it was yesterday but didn't see any trucks-just piles at the top of the garage.

At all my accouts I never measure more than 8".


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bobby, I belive Lyford landscaping or construction (can remember which it is) takes care of the snow at EMMC, Wilsons takes care of it in the summer...


----------



## 06Sierra

Did one of you guys just put wings on your plow? I was out cleaning up a little at the new house and it hit me that I really need to get some!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1174796 said:


> Did one of you guys just put wings on your plow? I was out cleaning up a little at the new house and it hit me that I really need to get some!


Bobby is putting a set on his.


----------



## ddb maine

I just built some for mine, first storm running them. On the new account I wasn't aware of a stump right on the edge of the driveway, I hung the wing out and nailed it. Luckily I've also welded angle stops in. No damage at all to the wings, they seem to be bullet proof.


----------



## stan the man

ddb maine;1175109 said:


> I just built some for mine, first storm running them. On the new account I wasn't aware of a stump right on the edge of the driveway, I hung the wing out and nailed it. Luckily I've also welded angle stops in. No damage at all to the wings, they seem to be bullet proof.


i wish i had some for my fisher plows. at lease one set


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1174796 said:


> Did one of you guys just put wings on your plow? I was out cleaning up a little at the new house and it hit me that I really need to get some!


I have a new set of pro-wings for my plow but am holding off on installing them since I think I'm buying Petes Xblade off him.

I'd probably sell them if you wanted them.


----------



## 06Sierra

I wasn't moving much snow and I wish I had them now! Is it too much of a pain installing the Pro Wings?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1175172 said:


> I have a new set of pro-wings for my plow but am holding off on installing them since I think I'm buying Petes Xblade off him.
> 
> I'd probably sell them if you wanted them.


Bob not trying to drive the bus over pete but I found this 9' xblade last night in NH just figured I would send it your way

http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/2130263687.html

Or buy pete's and then trade it for this

http://nh.craigslist.org/bfs/2097184250.html


----------



## cet

Wings are priceless. I even have a set on my MVP Plus. In scoop it will out perform my 810 Blizzard.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1175173 said:


> I wasn't moving much snow and I wish I had them now! Is it too much of a pain installing the Pro Wings?


Looking at the directions and online pictures it doesn't look hard at all. You bolt two brackets to the side of the plow (bothsides) and drill a hole on the front of the blade for the main pin to go through and that's it. They can be removed by taking out 3 pins and lifting them off.

Dylan- Pete's deal is one I can't pass up. I think the 9'er would be a little big for some drives I do, which is why I like the idea of wings or expandable plows. When I get Petes plow I will have someone fab up some wings for it, I don't want to drill the stainless for the pro wings.


----------



## 06Sierra

Let me know. 

What do you guys use for portable heat in your garages? Eventually I want to get a decent heating system in there. But for now I'm just looking for something to take the chill out if I need to work on a vehicle.


----------



## plowguy43

If you want them $180 and their yours- I got a little more than that into them.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1175205 said:


> Looking at the directions and online pictures it doesn't look hard at all. You bolt two brackets to the side of the plow (bothsides) and drill a hole on the front of the blade for the main pin to go through and that's it. They can be removed by taking out 3 pins and lifting them off.
> 
> Dylan- Pete's deal is one I can't pass up. I think the 9'er would be a little big for some drives I do, which is why I like the idea of wings or expandable plows. When I get Petes plow I will have someone fab up some wings for it, I don't want to drill the stainless for the pro wings.


Good Call Bob pete's blade looks perfect condition just thought you were looking for a longer blade. There are other wings that mount to the back I bought a set and never used them and ended up selling them. let me look around and see if I can remember where they came from.


----------



## plowguy43

Thatd be awesome if you found them. Believe me I thought a 9' blade would be perfect until I started some of my drives. One of them is just wide enough for me to fit the 8' between two trees (one on either side of the drive), plus parked cars, pavers, etc.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1175753 said:


> Thatd be awesome if you found them. Believe me I thought a 9' blade would be perfect until I started some of my drives. One of them is just wide enough for me to fit the 8' between two trees (one on either side of the drive), plus parked cars, pavers, etc.


I looked back at earlier posts of mine and they were EZ Tech Mega Scoops but the website no longer exists so not sure if they are even made anymore but they made sets that are like box ends and ones that are at a 45 they were heavy duty.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bob if you find the wings Dylans talking about let me know! My uncles though about wings for his 7'6" but neither of us like the idea of drilling a hole in the mold board...


----------



## plowguy43

Ok, I'll google and see if I can't at least find some pictures to use as a base.


----------



## bow2no1

i have an idea, i think i might go to walmart and buy a video camera for tomorrow night.... go out to the bars and tell the lady's i'm the " girls gone wild guy"

any one else want in on this?


----------



## stan the man

today was bad day. driving my 2008 truck and a truck hit me on the driver side . his lower ball let go. hit me hard my truck had to get towed to the body shop,


----------



## GMCHD plower

A picture from our "blizzard"....


----------



## mercer_me

The truck and plow look GMCHD. How did it how much snow did you get in Bangor?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks Will, and I didn't get an exact measurement, but I'm gonna guess 12-14"... Truck pushed like a beast with 850lbs in the bed, can't wait to see what it can do once it has better tires..


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1176132 said:


> Thanks Will, and I didn't get an exact measurement, but I'm gonna guess 12-14"... Truck pushed like a beast with 850lbs in the bed, can't wait to see what it can do once it has better tires..


That's about what we got hear to. I had no weight in the bed and my Tundra pushed it with ease. But, I think I'm going to start putting about 400lb in the bed. I also need tires but, my Dad is a cheap basterd and wants to wait a while. The stock tires that came on it suck. Atleast I talked him into getting Firestone Transforce when he does buy tires.

My Dad tried the Tundra out plowing for the first time, he plowed for 5 minutes almost backed into his snowmobile trailer and said he wants me to do all the plowing. He said when I go to college next year he is going to hire somebody to plow.


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1176087 said:


> today was bad day. driving my 2008 truck and a truck hit me on the driver side . his lower ball let go. hit me hard my truck had to get towed to the body shop,


Trucks can be replaced man, I hope your ok. Do you have rental on your insurance policy, if so let me know and I'll get you hooked up with a nice truck.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1176087 said:


> today was bad day. driving my 2008 truck and a truck hit me on the driver side . his lower ball let go. hit me hard my truck had to get towed to the body shop,


That realy sucks. I hope you are ok. Don't sign off to quik becouse problems can surface after a while.


----------



## plowguy43

Found them, looks like more of a box style setup.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1176199 said:


> Found them, looks like more of a box style setup.


Yup that is them but they sold a set that were at a 30 or 45 degree angle and that what I had. I search for awhile and couldn't find anything.


----------



## plowguy43

I actually found them doing a search on plowsite LOL. Its a thread from 2007. Sucks they don't make them anymore, they look beefy.


----------



## stan the man

my name is jim and i work for stan. stan is in the hospital. we are all setting here waiting to hear what is going . as of now we know that he has a broken arm he cut has fore head wide open. he was saying that neck is killing him. i was behind him as he got hit hard, real hard. someone will let you know what is going on. looking at the truck it not good for the truck


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1176307 said:


> my name is jim and i work for stan. stan is in the hospital. we are all setting here waiting to hear what is going . as of now we know that he has a broken arm he cut has fore head wide open. he was saying that neck is killing him. i was behind him as he got hit hard, real hard. someone will let you know what is going on. looking at the truck it not good for the truck


My thoughts and prayers are going out to Stan tonite. I hope he makes a quik and full recovery.


----------



## GMCHD plower

stan the man;1176307 said:


> my name is jim and i work for stan. stan is in the hospital. we are all setting here waiting to hear what is going . as of now we know that he has a broken arm he cut has fore head wide open. he was saying that neck is killing him. i was behind him as he got hit hard, real hard. someone will let you know what is going on. looking at the truck it not good for the truck


My prayers go out to Stan also, thanks Jim for getting on here and letting us know.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1176148 said:


> That's about what we got hear to. I had no weight in the bed and my Tundra pushed it with ease. But, I think I'm going to start putting about 400lb in the bed. I also need tires but, my Dad is a cheap basterd and wants to wait a while. The stock tires that came on it suck. Atleast I talked him into getting Firestone Transforce when he does buy tires.
> 
> My Dad tried the Tundra out plowing for the first time, he plowed for 5 minutes almost backed into his snowmobile trailer and said he wants me to do all the plowing. He said when I go to college next year he is going to hire somebody to plow.


Ya the tires on this arent to horrible, but I still want to find something with a little better tread.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1176444 said:


> Ya the tires on this arent to horrible, but I still want to find something with a little better tread.


The ones on the Tundra suck, they are 4 ply Bridgestone Duelers. I hate them, my Mom's Highlander and my aunts FJ Cruiser also came with them and they both had problems with putting rocks through them and they wore out very quik.

I want to put Firestone Transforce ATs on the Tundra. My uncle has them on his Dodge 2500 and he loves them. I rode with him plowing and they get wicked good traction.


----------



## plowguy43

I hope stan recovers quickly- make sure he tells them that his pain is at a 10 all the time! That's the best way to get the good pain "relievers".


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1176087 said:


> today was bad day. driving my 2008 truck and a truck hit me on the driver side . his lower ball let go. hit me hard my truck had to get towed to the body shop,


Oh man.....sorry to hear that. Is there anything you need help with in the meantime or do you have it covered? Who are you using for a body shop?


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1176307 said:


> my name is jim and i work for stan. stan is in the hospital. we are all setting here waiting to hear what is going . as of now we know that he has a broken arm he cut has fore head wide open. he was saying that neck is killing him. i was behind him as he got hit hard, real hard. someone will let you know what is going on. looking at the truck it not good for the truck


Jim, keep us posted, and let him know we're all thinking of him.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ryan, do you know if the stud bolt pattern for a 2007 HD is the same as my 09? Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1176467 said:


> The ones on the Tundra suck, they are 4 ply Bridgestone Duelers. I hate them, my Mom's Highlander and my aunts FJ Cruiser also came with them and they both had problems with putting rocks through them and they wore out very quik.
> 
> I want to put Firestone Transforce ATs on the Tundra. My uncle has them on his Dodge 2500 and he loves them. I rode with him plowing and they get wicked good traction.


I've read horrible reviews on these Will.....especially in the snow. I'm surprised to hear your uncle likes them.

If you wanted to stay with Firestone the Winterforce is the next step up, good in the snow, but from what I've read they're a 8itch to keep balanced in the off season. I've heard / read nothing but good things about the traction on them though.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1176593 said:


> Ryan, do you know if the stud bolt pattern for a 2007 HD is the same as my 09? Thanks


yes, so long as it's obviously the same bolt count.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1176602 said:


> yes, so long as it's obviously the same bolt count.


Well ya obviously, just didn't know if they were maybe spaced differently... Thanks Ryan!


----------



## FisherVMan

Hey Mercer......... go easy on "Dad" and what a cheap whatever he is ................anyone that has $35K tied up in a new Toyota Tundra and Fisher Plow is not exactly what most of us would consider cheap????
I am guessing from alot of the posts and comments you have left on here that your Dad is a heck of an nice guy and extreamely kind to you ....................
Those tires you have picked look like a "real dog of a tire" to me for snowplowing; and you might want to research that idea a little deeper, as I am betting with Repoman, that is a poor choice. I couldnt even start up some of our drives with that tire................... here is a studded tire that cleans it self out everytime it comes around >>>>>









Stan: if your reading these posts ........... our best to you and wishing you a very speedie recovery and sorry for your losses........... 
Consirning this thread and the plow extensions being discussed here . I finally went ahead and ordered the Fisher wings for my V so will give an update after we try them out and post some pictures of them in action!


----------



## plowguy43

For the money I loved my General Grabber AT2's. Aggressive and great in the snow.


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1176757 said:


> Hey Mercer......... go easy on "Dad" and what a cheap whatever he is ................anyone that has $35K tied up in a new Toyota Tundra and Fisher Plow is not exactly what most of us would consider cheap????
> I am guessing from alot of the posts and comments you have left on here that your Dad is a heck of an nice guy and extreamely kind to you ....................
> Those tires you have picked look like a "real dog of a tire" to me for snowplowing; and you might want to research that idea a little deeper, as I am betting with Repoman, that is a poor choice. I couldnt even start up some of our drives with that tire................... here is a studded tire that cleans it self out everytime it comes around >>>>>


I'm not saying my Dad is cheap in a negative way. I was sayimg it more jokeingly, if that makes sence. I love my Dad alot, he is wicked good to me. But, ask anybody who knows him, they will all tell you he is tighter than the bark on a tree. HAHA Thanks for the info on tires. I will definatly put alot more research into this.


----------



## stan the man

this is on Stan. they kept Stan in the hospital last night. he wasn't happy camper. he was fighting with the doctor to let him go home. he hates hospitals. it was hard for him the go in the hospital when his mom was pasting on in June. we are going in this morning to see him.he talks about this site all the time. this morning i was reading some of the things on this site and i like it;


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1176769 said:


> For the money I loved my General Grabber AT2's. Aggressive and great in the snow.


I have them on my Ranger and they go good in the mud. But, they haven't bean worth a damn in the snow. Maybe on a hevier truck they would work better.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1176601 said:


> I've read horrible reviews on these Will.....especially in the snow. I'm surprised to hear your uncle likes them.
> 
> If you wanted to stay with Firestone the Winterforce is the next step up, good in the snow, but from what I've read they're a 8itch to keep balanced in the off season. I've heard / read nothing but good things about the traction on them though.


Thanks for the advise Ryan. But, we want a good all season tire so we don't have to keep swaping them over in the Spring and Fall. I don't care what the brand is except for Bridgestone, I have heard alot of bad things about Bridgestone. The tires also have to be Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## plowguy43

Interesting, the grabbers were on my dakota and worked awesome. Although the dakota was heavier then the ranger as well- QuadCab V8.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1176853 said:


> Interesting, the grabbers were on my dakota and worked awesome. Although the dakota was heavier then the ranger as well- QuadCab V8.


Ya, your Dakota was alot heavier than my Ranger is. Plus, I usualy don't have weight in the bed. But, when I do put weight in the bed it gos alot better. So, it's probly a weight issue, not the tires.


----------



## 06Sierra

I hope you have a speedy recovery Stan. Glad to hear it wasn't any worse! 

When I get tires for my truck in a couple months it is going to be the Goodyear DuraTrac. I haven't heard much bad about them.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1176886 said:


> When I get tires for my truck in a couple months it is going to be the Goodyear DuraTrac. I haven't heard much bad about them.


I just checked them out, they look like a realy nice tire. I was talking to my Dad about it and we both want to put 285s on it. What do you guys run for size?


----------



## plowguy43

I run 285/70/17's but may go down to the stock 265/70/17's for the winter. I like thinner tires for plowing. In the summer I'm going to run 315/70/17's.

I'm leaning toward treadwright's Wardens for the winter.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have always kept the stock size. The DuraTracs aren't cheap! The best price I have seen is at Sears, $209 for 6 ply and $190 for 10 ply. That is for a 17" tire.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1177025 said:


> I have always kept the stock size. The DuraTracs aren't cheap! The best price I have seen is at Sears, $209 for 6 ply and $190 for 10 ply. That is for a 17" tire.


That's more than I wan to spend on tires. Plus it would cost more for me becouse the Tundra has 18" rims.


----------



## 06Sierra

I guy I work with just put some on his F150, 18". He paid closer to $300 each for his.


----------



## plowguy43

I like the Goodyear Wrangler Authoritys at Walmart, but they are expensive as well.

Take a look at Treadwrights- great reviews and last very long for next to nothing. 265/70/17's are $90 from them.


----------



## 06Sierra

Just saw this, it's great!!!

http://www.bangordailynews.com/stor...man-scares-of-intruder-with-gun-threat,162773


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1177083 said:


> Just saw this, it's great!!!
> 
> http://www.bangordailynews.com/stor...man-scares-of-intruder-with-gun-threat,162773


That's awsome.


----------



## 06Sierra

Happy New Year guys! Be safe tonight.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1177405 said:


> Happy New Year guys! Be safe tonight.


Happy New Year to you to. For everybody that's drinking tonite get a designated driver. It's not worth going to jail and paying big fines for one nite of fun. Be safe out there.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'll be sipping on a beer while I move. That will be about the extent of my fun tonight.


----------



## plowguy43

Ill be drinking for me and the wife, at my house while watching the dukes of hazzard.


----------



## FisherVMan

06 thanks for posting that on the old girl spooking; that moron off !!! Same as the guy down Ellsworth way had to shoot one of those dudes beating him up; a couple of weeks ago............... its all around us now and probably drug related............... A State Trooper friend of mine told me that 80% of these can be stoped as they dont usually break in they just send a girl up to the door at 2AM ruffed up and she says " I have just been in a bad accident and need to use the phone" a high percentage will unbolt the door ................ then the two guys hiding where you cant see them knock the door right out of your hands and you have now got the biggest problem you ever had in your life!!! When they show up around here I know a guy that is going to try to make things more difficult than that; for them . This guy has a Colt 45; waiting with two clips,[LOADED; no need to rachet one and make an noise its ready NOW] on the nitestand, and his wife who can shoot circles around him; has her beloved Glock model 19 with two 17 round clips resting on her stand[Loaded] and I can assure you; that when you show up around their place at 2am; you better have ALOT better story than that; to get in there!.................... And finally they have an old but well oiled ; Model 12 Winchester pump; is right behind the door; with 6 of the #4 buckshot in the tube; for the windsheld of the "get away car" that my trooper buddy claims; will return at a preset time; to pick up his pardners, so not wanting him to feel "left out of the party" when he comes screaming up; expecting them to run out to meet him; he is probably going to get the biggest surprise of his life as well ???? More folks need to get prepared for this; as it is not anymore something that you only see on the news; out in a big city; it is right around here in rural MAINE and as close to me as Danforth last year. when the murdered a guy. And then again just in Amity with the now famous case. 
This stuff is real; and happening now everyway and there is no way the police can protect anyone when they are over 50 miles away ........ it will have taken place when they arrive. I would rather not say who this" guy" is but I bet you can figure it out???


----------



## 06Sierra

Guns and dogs tend to scare people off. I have both I do need to get my wife a little something for herself when I am at work. I would love to get a Walther PPS. But I think price wise I will probably get the S&W Bodyguard 380. If someone walks a 1/4 mile down my driveway when there are three or four houses right next to the road, I know something is up.


----------



## plowguy43

If they get past my 180lb Mastiff, then they'll meet some cold steel.


----------



## RepoMan207

My bed side friend.......










........and his closest comrads.










On a serious note....who here has a firearm(s) in their house as well as kids? What are you using to acheive a safe enviroment?

The only down fall to keeping my firearms locked up is the sound my bedside gun safe makes when I open it. I have a biometric safe, so every finger combination I depress..beepbeepbeepbeep, and the "glud" of the door springing open. Then I also utilize a cable slide lock, so there is another few seconds of delay, along with the clattering of my keys....that is if I remembered to bring my keys to my bedside that evening, otherwise I would have to empty the safe of it's contest and peal back the interior side wall to gain access to my backup...there is another half of a minute delay and alot of noise to boot. I suppose, it could also bare as a warning to the fool that actually broke in, but I would much rather catch someone off gaurd, if nothing else for the mere satisfaction of seeing his or her's facial expression as they see the bueatiful lines of my beloved Berreta pointing at their pathetic head.


----------



## stan the man

hay guys got out of the hospital friday. i got home and got in and slept. thanks guys. RepoMan207 is that all guns i love guns i am always packing i love guns i have 45 rilfes and 20 hand guns and still getting more. well i broke my left arm and neck problems and cut my fore head. i dont know what i hit with my fore head. but blood get all over. i remember seeing my laptop going flying off the laptop stand and hitting the the side window .i did know that i got in accident until i some what came to in the hospital. no fun


----------



## RepoMan207

All Guns.

Glad to see your up and around man. Head wounds are funny like that, all kinds of blood...then nothing. If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know. 

Where is the truck at? I suspect she is a gonner huh?


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1178404 said:


> All Guns.
> 
> Glad to see your up and around man. Head wounds are funny like that, all kinds of blood...then nothing. If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know.
> 
> Where is the truck at? I suspect she is a gonner huh?


brunswick ford monday we are going to get the sander out of it and put it in another truck. i will have get the truck wire up for the sander. they say it gone i hadnt see it. not looking forward to see it i will not be driving for some time broken arm cant move my neck and by body is killing me.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1178471 said:


> brunswick ford monday we are going to get the sander out of it and put it in another truck. i will have get the truck wire up for the sander. they say it gone i hadnt see it. not looking forward to see it i will not be driving for some time broken arm cant move my neck and by body is killing me.


I bet, rest easy and recover fast. I sincerely mean it; if I can help you out in anyway, let me know.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1178473 said:


> I bet, rest easy and recover fast. I sincerely mean it; if I can help you out in anyway, let me know.


if i do need help i will let you know thank you very much.


----------



## FisherVMan

Now Repo I am going to stop worrying about you; as YOU ARE PREPARED! Nice looking stuff and obviously a survivor!
Not sure if any of you have neighbors that dont believe in guns; or protecting themselves; and plan on just dailing 911 and waiting 
for the goverment to come and protect them? But if you do, you may want to have one of these signs painted, like we did!!


----------



## plowguy43

Glad to see your ok, I hope you have a speedey recoverry.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Stan,

Good to see your up and around and in good shape. That is something I always worry about for myself as I don't know what I would do if I was put out of comission.

I am around your area all the time so if you need anything or if I can help you pick up the slack until you can get back to it let me know.


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1178549 said:


> Now Repo I am going to stop worrying about you; as YOU ARE PREPARED! Nice looking stuff and obviously a survivor!
> Not sure if any of you have neighbors that dont believe in guns; or protecting themselves; and plan on just dailing 911 and waiting
> for the goverment to come and protect them? But if you do, you may want to have one of these signs painted, like we did!!


That's priceless!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Springfield armory XD40 and Benelli M4 give me good piece of mind


Also added some videos on my youtube of my F550 and the xls plowing a road today check them out over in the pics section. Was a nice day to plow


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1178625 said:


> Springfield armory XD40 and Benelli M4 give me good piece of mind
> 
> Also added some videos on my youtube of my F550 and the xls plowing a road today check them out over in the pics section. Was a nice day to plow


I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one mounting up today....granted I was pushing slush and stuff....


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1178626 said:


> I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one mounting up today....granted I was pushing slush and stuff....


It was slushy would had been better if the snowmobiles wouldn't had packed it down. I think they were lost.


----------



## RepoMan207

Is it me, or do you need to adjust the drop speed buddy.?.?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1178632 said:


> Is it me, or do you need to adjust the drop speed buddy.?.?


The quill is adjusted all the way and it still drops that hard. I am used to it now I get in the pickup and drop the XV and it feel like I am waiting all day for it to drop.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1178635 said:


> The quill is adjusted all the way and it still drops that hard. I am used to it now I get in the pickup and drop the XV and it feel like I am waiting all day for it to drop.


really....that's odd. Next time your in for warranty service I would have them address that. It maybe just a busted spring or something. I suppose it doesn't matter if you ok with it.....


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1178639 said:


> really....that's odd. Next time your in for warranty service I would have them address that. It maybe just a busted spring or something. I suppose it doesn't matter if you ok with it.....


It is a big difference from before adjusting the quill I would barely hit the button and that thing was on the ground. Not Sure if messer will look at it since I bought it from Portsmouth Ford but for the money I am spending with Bob Tardiff I think I can make it happen.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1178644 said:


> It is a big difference from before adjusting the quill I would barely hit the button and that thing was on the ground. Not Sure if messer will look at it since I bought it from Portsmouth Ford but for the money I am spending with Bob Tardiff I think I can make it happen.


Yeah they will....I'm pretty sure they're obligated to by their contract with Fisher. They took me in time and time again...even after I pissed them off on a regular basis. Bob shakes his head at me so much I call him bob-ble head.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1178678 said:


> Yeah they will....I'm pretty sure they're obligated to by their contract with Fisher. They took me in time and time again...even after I pissed them off on a regular basis. Bob shakes his head at me so much I call him bob-ble head.


haha he defintely needs to work on his communication skills with customers


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1178753 said:


> haha he defintely needs to work on his communication skills with customers


I think alot of other folks would agree with you there, including me. If it wasn't for all the other knowledge in that mans head, he wouldn't of lasted 33 + years there. The funny thing about him is, it doesn't matter if the waiting room is jammed packed or there is only a hand full of customers in his office all day....he has the same attitude. He really isn't a bad guy, he's just rough around the edges.


----------



## mercer_me

Glad to hear your ok Stan. I hope you get a complete recovery and you don't have any injuries surface.

On a side note, this weather sucks!


----------



## FisherVMan

East Grand report................ 34.5 degrees here is morning with a 92% humidity and a lite East wind @3 mph. We lost some snow last nite and I see patches of green grass were we had it plowed right down. Was actually nice to have a day to clean the truck up and fix some broken wires. My truck was LOADED with salt or calcium or what ever that sh!t is they use now. I didnt make the top to my container of salt sand; tight enough, and I now have a mosture issue from back when we got all that rain a few weeks ago . I dont think it had much salt in it, and it is now 3/4 frozen so thats an interesting mess! Spoke with a guy last nite about him buying one of our adaptors to put a Fisher Plow on a JD tractor; and he told me ,that his brother out in Minn, just bought a new Blizzard Plow with the extendable wings, and in 3 snow storm it is compleatly distroyed???? Both wings are bend and now broken compleatly he claims he NEVER hit anything just pushed alot of snow thru the storms, and the plow just couldnt take it, he actually has bent both wings and then the cable that runs them snaped, and the whole thing is trashed now and they WONT stand behind it????? That sounded like an interesting mess to be in, as its only a month old! They say its operator error ??? Just for the fun of it I went on the forum on here; and I dont think he is the only one from some of those posts! Found some interesting Youtube videos, with similar outcomes............ I thought the Myers guys; had the worst problems with plows, but am now reconsidering that!
Whats the latest on some $$$$snow$$$$ tonite???
I gave out bills for Dec and we had 6 events here; and the customers are not happy! Because the bills are about 1/2 of what it cost them all last year! [Second mildest winter ever recorded in Maine]And another one has hinted that if Janurary is as expensive as December was; they may have to look into a "Walmart Snowblower" . The avg bill was $150 .............. and two storms we did compleate replows???? 
I am still up in the air about the wings we got Friday, they would be a perfect addition for us; and I am very impressed with the quality of them; but it is going to be a major undertaking to fit them to our plow .As Fisher moved the outboard spring station ALOT so its waaaaaaaaaaay off . I sure would like to have that option of going out to 8.5 anytime I need it! To give a comparision my buddy put Prowings on his Boss last year; and he said they only weighted around 25 lbs . I weighed the Fisher wing yesterday for the fun of it ............... 54lbs each! You are NOT going to bend these without hitting something hard enough to swing the as* end of the truck around????
Heres hoping someone gets SNOW tonite!


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1178606 said:


> Stan,
> 
> Good to see your up and around and in good shape. That is something I always worry about for myself as I don't know what I would do if I was put out of comission.
> 
> I am around your area all the time so if you need anything or if I can help you pick up the slack until you can get back to it let me know.


thank very much i was going ask you what pvt road do plow in cumberland accidents how very quick.i well see how my 3 guys can handle it on the next storm.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1178558 said:


> Glad to see your ok, I hope you have a speedey recoverry.


thank you plowguy43


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1178102 said:


> Guns and dogs tend to scare people off. I have both I do need to get my wife a little something for herself when I am at work. I would love to get a Walther PPS. But I think price wise I will probably get the S&W Bodyguard 380. If someone walks a 1/4 mile down my driveway when there are three or four houses right next to the road, I know something is up.


if you like i go to a lot gun shows i can keep a eye out of these if you like me to.


----------



## 06Sierra

Welcome back Stan! Check some prices for me if you think of it. I'm curious to see what the going price is on them. I think I can get a decent deal on either of them directly from Smith. The only issue with getting it direct is the wait time. One of the guys I work with just ordered the Bodyguard from them. It will be interesting to see how long it takes him to get it. 

I have all my rifles and shotguns in a locked gun cabinet. My pistols are in a lockbox. If I don't lock up my P2000 and something happens, I would probably be out of a job!

On another note, we are pretty much moved in to the new house. Once Fairpoint can get our phone in dsl going I'll get some pics posted. They said two weeks when I ordered it almost a week ago. Most of us know how they are though, it could be two months!!


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1179199 said:


> Welcome back Stan! Check some prices for me if you think of it. I'm curious to see what the going price is on them. I think I can get a decent deal on either of them directly from Smith. The only issue with getting it direct is the wait time. One of the guys I work with just ordered the Bodyguard from them. It will be interesting to see how long it takes him to get it.
> 
> I have all my rifles and shotguns in a locked gun cabinet. My pistols are in a lockbox. If I don't lock up my P2000 and something happens, I would probably be out of a job!
> 
> On another note, we are pretty much moved in to the new house. Once Fairpoint can get our phone in dsl going I'll get some pics posted. They said two weeks when I ordered it almost a week ago. Most of us know how they are though, it could be two months!!


i have 4 locked gun cabinets. i will keep eye out it. looks like 207 is in ar15. two weeks ago i just got 1000 rounds 9mm


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I can see the grass on my front yard now, My brother told me I could not take his Harley out till the snow was melted, does this count? haha. In the 40's yesterday up here in fort kent, upper 30's today. Dont think it will be a good year for sledding up here. I hope ted was right with his winter forecast, and if so it better start dumping on us. I hope this is the january thaw, we need the cold now.


----------



## 06Sierra

If Ted was right we are going to have some HUGE storms to catch up!


----------



## plowguy43

We definitely need winter to show up. The mountains and snowmobile trails need it bad.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1179710 said:


> We definitely need winter to show up. The mountains and snowmobile trails need it bad.


You can say that again... Looks like no snow until possibly saturday... :crying: :realmad:


----------



## bow2no1

everything is all thawed out new.... even if we get snow any time soon there's gonna be mounds of dirt all over the place


----------



## FisherVMan

Well here we go again......................... just got this off the Weather Bug .............. 2-5" Its about 33.5 degrees here right now and has that feeling in the air!
Here it is off the NWS site as well
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CARIBOU HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS
EVENING TO 7 AM EST MONDAY.


* PRECIPITATION TYPE...SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...2 TO 5 INCHES.

* TIMING...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT.

* TEMPERATURES...LOW TO MID 30S.

* WINDS...NORTHWEST 5 TO 10 MPH.


----------



## stan the man

FisherVMan;1179768 said:


> Well here we go again......................... just got this off the Weather Bug .............. 2-5"
> Here it is off the NWS site as well
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CARIBOU HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS
> EVENING TO 7 AM EST MONDAY.
> 
> * PRECIPITATION TYPE...SNOW.
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS...2 TO 5 INCHES.
> 
> * TIMING...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT.
> 
> * TEMPERATURES...LOW TO MID 30S.
> 
> * WINDS...NORTHWEST 5 TO 10 MPH.


hope the luck is on your side ussmileyflag


----------



## Mick76

Stan,
Good to see your doing ok!

And don't worry guys we've got pleanty more winter to go before its over!


----------



## stan the man

Mick76;1179861 said:


> Stan,
> Good to see yor doing ok!
> 
> And don't worry guys we've got pleanty more winter to go before its over!


thanks not much snow on my lawn ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

All the fields are bare around hear. I went fishing today and it's wicked slushy. I almost got stuck towing my ice shack with my 4-wheeler. My out door thermometer fell off the tree it was on and is now barried in the snow. So, it was 29 degrees at my house all day. But seriusly it was around 40 degrees hear today. We need cold weather now! I'm hoping we will get some snow Saturday.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1179917 said:


> All the fields are bare around hear. I went fishing today and it's wicked slushy. I almost got stuck towing my ice shack with my 4-wheeler. My out door thermometer fell off the tree it was on and is now barried in the snow. So, it was 29 degrees at my house all day. But seriusly it was around 40 degrees hear today. We need cold weather now! I'm hoping we will get some snow Saturday.


i didnt think we will get the saturaday did you catch anything ussmileyflag


----------



## bacwudzme

Um........ WTF:realmad::realmad:
Thrusday mourning I decide to go upta camp in Jackman little bit of sledding and opening day of icefishing:redbounce, There were grooming the trails out of the Forks and Intown Jackman looked good for the sledders it was in the lower 20s we get to camp about 22 miles off 201 in the mountains and there is like 24" of fresh powder and a ok base well over Friday it climbed to 35 and turned everything into a thick fog, get down to the lake (Holeb Pond) to take a look, the 3 mile trail was in decent shape to the lake and the lake had abot 12" snow about 4" of standing water under the snow ontop of the Ice and 7" of ice, but not quality ice maybe like 3-4" solid ice.

Well yesterday it was up to 40 on the Ice The thickest fog that robbed all the snow I almost put my buddies sled through the ice well the sled went into the water it took 4 of us to yard it out. (all do to lack of comintment)

This am 4-6" of pure water on top of the ice and down to 6-7" of ice. all 24" of snow down to 2-3" of snow and pouring rain again and when we gave up at 10 it was 39* Wow all the sled trails off 201 down to mud I hope things change in this state in the weather dept


----------



## bacwudzme

geez Stan hope you get better soon


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1179935 said:


> geez Stan hope you get better soon


me to my arm with be cast 4 to 6 six weeks they say. would be the 1st cast i take off. my neck is the biggest problem. did you do some fishing up north.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1179945 said:


> my neck is the biggest problem.


If your neck doesn't get better soon you should definatly get aa MRI. After I got in my bad wreck I had hip pains and they did a MRI on my lower back and they found that my spine was fractured


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1179951 said:


> If your neck doesn't get better soon you should definatly get aa MRI. After I got in my bad wreck I had hip pains and they did a MRI on my lower back and they found that my spine was fractured


they did mri and xrays already. i go back to the doctor next week13teen. so did you catch any thing fishing. i lave ice fishing.


----------



## bow2no1

check this out!

this guy makes custom plow decals!
his cl ad
http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2140240995.html

his web site
http://www.decalsplusofmaine.com/


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1179945 said:


> me to my arm with be cast 4 to 6 six weeks they say. would be the 1st cast i take off. my neck is the biggest problem. did you do some fishing up north.


Oh yeah slammed them........ a crap to of Salmon 14-20" Splake12-18" native Brook Trout 12-17"

Very active day yesterday minus my sledding incident.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1179960 said:


> they did mri and xrays already. i go back to the doctor next week13teen. so did you catch any thing fishing. i love ice fishing.


I got one 3lb Pike today it was wicked slow. Last weakend I got 4 pike. Going to move my shack to a diferent spot next weakend so I hopefuly I can get into the Pike. I love Pike fishing, there is nothing like having a 15lb pike come to the hole and just take off. The big ones can take a long time to get in.


----------



## stan the man

bow2no1;1179980 said:


> check this out!
> 
> this guy makes custom plow decals!
> his cl ad
> http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2140240995.html
> 
> his web site
> http://www.decalsplusofmaine.com/


this guy also dose lettering for trucks


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1179985 said:


> Oh yeah slammed them........ a crap to of Salmon 14-20" Splake12-18" native Brook Trout 12-17"
> 
> Very active day yesterday minus my sledding incident.


i guess you got some fish


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1179988 said:


> I got one 3lb Pike today it was wicked slow. Last weakend I got 4 pike. Going to move my shack to a diferent spot next weakend so I hopefuly I can get into the Pike. I love Pike fishing, there is nothing like having a 15lb pike come to the hole and just take off. The big ones can take a long time to get in.


i love pike fishing to they put up a fight


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1179996 said:


> i love pike fishing to they put up a fight


Ya they do. They are the funest fish in Maine to cach IMO.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1179998 said:


> Ya they do. They are the funest fish in Maine to cach IMO.


as kid we go up flagstaff lake good fish up there


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1179988 said:


> I got one 3lb Pike today it was wicked slow. Last weakend I got 4 pike. Going to move my shack to a diferent spot next weakend so I hopefuly I can get into the Pike. I love Pike fishing, there is nothing like having a 15lb pike come to the hole and just take off. The big ones can take a long time to get in.


My buddy that goes upta camp with us that lives in Madison fishes where you do and was talking about all the Pike he catches. My buddies and I are going to make A saturday Trip out to your pond you fish for Pike.What do you have for a sled?


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1180013 said:


> My buddy that goes upta camp with us that lives in Madison fishes where you do and was talking about all the Pike he catches. My buddies and I are going to make A saturday Trip out to your pond you fish for Pike.What do you have for a sled?


What lake are you going to? I have a green 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440 and 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 4-wheeler. I usualy use the 4-wheeler if there isn't to much snow.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1180035 said:


> What lake are you going to? I have a green 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440 and 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 4-wheeler. I usualy use the 4-wheeler if there isn't to much snow.


i have 2001 arctic 800 mountain cat


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1180039 said:


> i have 2001 arctic 800 mountain cat


Mountain Cats are awsome. I want a Ski-Doo Renegade 600 but,I need to buy a truck first. My Ranger isn't going to be reliable enough to drive to Calais andback every weak. (The Tundra is my Dad's but I do all the plowing with it.)


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1180035 said:


> What lake are you going to? I have a green 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440 and 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 4-wheeler. I usualy use the 4-wheeler if there isn't to much snow.


On the Edge of Mercer, North Pond I think???????? Where ever that 2500HD went through the ice.

Just making sure your sled could fit in the enclosed trailer if you ever make it up to Holeb with us.



stan the man;1180039 said:


> i have 2001 arctic 800 mountain cat


I rode a Artic Cat Sabercat 500 LC this past weekend That has alot of snot for a 500!


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1180055 said:


> Mountain Cats are awsome. I want a Ski-Doo Renegade 600 but,I need to buy a truck first. My Ranger isn't going to be reliable enough to drive to Calais andback every weak. (The Tundra is my Dad's but I do all the plowing with it.)


my cat only has 500 miles on got new. what type of truck do you want


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1180059 said:


> On the Edge of Mercer, North Pond I think???????? Where ever that 2500HD went through the ice.
> 
> Just making sure your sled could fit in the enclosed trailer if you ever make it up to Holeb with us.
> 
> I rode a Artic Cat Sabercat 500 LC this past weekend That has alot of snot for a 500!


cat makes a good. but dont like the f6 or f7


----------



## plowguy43

I love the look of the F6&F7 but have never ridden one, what don't you like about them? I'm more of a yamaha guy. Always had them growing up and never had a problem with them.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1180108 said:


> I love the look of the F6&F7 but have never ridden one, what don't you like about them? I'm more of a yamaha guy. Always had them growing up and never had a problem with them.


f6 and f7 some of my friend had them and the engine they were blowing them up. before the new gas. i have seed some new write up on them and they have change the engine on them now. nice looking sled


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1180059 said:


> On the Edge of Mercer, North Pond I think???????? Where ever that 2500HD went through the ice.
> 
> Just making sure your sled could fit in the enclosed trailer if you ever make it up to Holeb with us.


That's wear I got my shack. It's on the back side of the island now but moste likely it will be on Little North next weakend. What day are you going? I should be out there Sunday. I would like to go Saturday to but, I got to go some whear with this girl I know. If you go Sunday you should come out to my shack.



stan the man;1180061 said:


> my cat only has 500 miles on got new. what type of truck do you want


I'm looking for a 1999 or newer Chevy or GMC 1500 4x4, it must have either the 4.8 or 5.3 and it don't matter weather it's a reg. cab or extended cab. I'm planing on putting a plow on it after I get out of college.


----------



## plowguy43

Don't bother with the 4.8 you'll always be wishing it had more power. The 5.3 is a nice motor.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1180196 said:


> Don't bother with the 4.8 you'll always be wishing it had more power. The 5.3 is a nice motor.


That's what alot of people have toled me. I will most likely get the 5.3. But, if I can get a good deal on a 4.8 that's what I will get. I forgot to mention it must have under 100,000 miles.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43 is this your plow? http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2136602580.html
i know some one looking for one, but i dont think he wants to drive alll the way to oxford form fort kent


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1180178 said:


> That's wear I got my shack. It's on the back side of the island now but moste likely it will be on Little North next weakend. What day are you going? I should be out there Sunday. I would like to go Saturday to but, I got to go some whear with this girl I know. If you go Sunday you should come out to my shack.
> 
> I'm looking for a 1999 or newer Chevy or GMC 1500 4x4, it must have either the 4.8 or 5.3 and it don't matter weather it's a reg. cab or extended cab. I'm planing on putting a plow on it after I get out of college.


Will, my trucks is officially going up for sale at the end of the month if you want _real_ truck.


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1180239 said:


> plowguy43 is this your plow? http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2136602580.html
> i know some one looking for one, but i dont think he wants to drive alll the way to oxford form fort kent


I'm sure the logistics won't be too big of a hindrance. I'll throw my hand up to bringing it to Bangor if not a little further in the off chance Bob needs a hand with delivering.


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;1180178 said:


> .....
> 
> I'm looking for a 1999 or newer Chevy or GMC 1500 4x4, it must have either the 4.8 or 5.3 and it don't matter weather it's a reg. cab or extended cab. I'm planing on putting a plow on it after I get out of college.


What's wrong with the Toyota? Getting rid of it? After all your bragging about it, I figured you'd never go back to a crappy old Chevy.


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1180178 said:


> I'm looking for a 1999 or newer Chevy or GMC 1500 4x4, it must have either the 4.8 or 5.3 and it don't matter weather it's a reg. cab or extended cab. I'm planing on putting a plow on it after I get out of college.


That new Tundra not holding up to the stress? You really think it will be time to trade it in after five years? Plus a 1999 will be a twenty year old vehicle by then I would think you'd want to upgrade?


----------



## stan the man

basher;1180625 said:


> That new Tundra not holding up to the stress? You really think it will be time to trade it in after five years? Plus a 1999 will be a twenty year old vehicle by then I would think you'd want to upgrade?


i love my 1999 f250


----------



## bacwudzme

basher;1180625 said:


> That new Tundra not holding up to the stress? You really think it will be time to trade it in after five years? Plus a 1999 will be a twenty year old vehicle by then I would think you'd want to upgrade?


Well on that note I guess its time for 2COR to upgrade since hes in a truck thats almost 20 YO CHEVY.

But he Scaled back this year so I guess he can get another 5 years or so out of it.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Good Morning guys 

I have been away at camp all week and see that I missed alot.

Stan glad to hear you are alright and as everyone else has said, dont hesitate to to give me a call if anything should come up.


I left for my camp on Portage lake wed afternoon and spent the next few days riding and half ass fishing (I set my traps off the porch of camp and then sat in my recliner and sipped my coffee:waving: I caught a small trout, one chub, and a small cusk

I brought two of my buddies up and the both burned down there right pistion within an hour of each other.(2004 pro x 800's) Should be an easy fix I hope.


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1180642 said:


> Good Morning guys
> 
> I have been away at camp all week and see that I missed alot.
> 
> Stan glad to hear you are alright and as everyone else has said, dont hesitate to to give me a call if anything should come up.
> 
> I left for my camp on Portage lake wed afternoon and spent the next few days riding and half ass fishing (I set my traps off the porch of camp and then sat in my recliner and sipped my coffee:waving: I caught a small trout, one chub, and a small cusk
> 
> I brought two of my buddies up and the both burned down there right pistion within an hour of each other.(2004 pro x 800's) Should be an easy fix I hope.


thank you i was just thinking of you just couple days ago . that i have see you on here. that is the way to do ice fishing off the porch. i have to go to get the sander out of the damage truck this should to fun.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Went to the local bar in Ashland Sat night and had a great time.

We were trying to get the DJ equipment to work(no DJ) and had no luck so the bar owner (great guy) called the equipment owner and said he would be down in a few.

Couple minutes later the Ashland PD showed up and gave us a lesson, probably the funniest thing to happen all weekend. The guy was really chill and showed us how to run everything and then left to wait for us to leave lol. Well after a few drinks I decided to start my singing career with "friends in low places" Made it about halfway through(with the help of a buddy) until a guy at the bar offered to buy us another drink if we stopped singing:laughing::laughing:
So you can all guess what we did

Newswede truck looks great and glad you are making out well with the XLS Ryan had me scared, but you saying you will buy another one next year has me feeling better about my hopefully soon XLS purchase. anyone want an ezv :waving:

and to chime in on the "home protection" between my dog, xd40, lcp 380, benelli nova, afew others (AR15 is the next wish, with a bushmaster .450 upper too ) I think im off to a good start.


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1180239 said:


> plowguy43 is this your plow? http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2136602580.html
> i know some one looking for one, but i dont think he wants to drive alll the way to oxford form fort kent


Yup that's it. I have no problem going to Bangor or Old Town if that works. I've had a few people from the north email about it so I don't know if he's maybe one of them.

If he's really interested have him email me-

[email protected]


----------



## basher

bacwudzme;1180641 said:


> Well on that note I guess its time for 2COR to upgrade since hes in a truck thats almost 20 YO CHEVY.
> 
> But he Scaled back this year so I guess he can get another 5 years or so out of it.


I'm just surprised he want to trade An 2010 vehicle for a 1999.


----------



## RepoMan207

basher;1180768 said:


> I'm just surprised he want to trade An 2010 vehicle for a 1999.


The Tundra is his Dad's, he has an older Ranger..


----------



## plowguy43

I'd do a 5.0 swap into that ranger, lift it 3" with some 33's and call it good!


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea DM with that firepower it sounds like you got it covered............... we had about 3-4 of light stuff here last nite and just finished cleanin it up . Hopefully it will really freeze up properly tonite if it gets back down into the teens.........


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1180613 said:


> What's wrong with the Toyota? Getting rid of it? After all your bragging about it, I figured you'd never go back to a crappy old Chevy.





basher;1180625 said:


> That new Tundra not holding up to the stress? You really think it will be time to trade it in after five years? Plus a 1999 will be a twenty year old vehicle by then I would think you'd want to upgrade?


The Tundra is my Dad's truck. I just do all the plowing with it. My personal vehicle is a 2000 Ford Ranger. That's why I'm looking for a diferent truck.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1180546 said:


> Will, my trucks is officially going up for sale at the end of the month if you want _real_ truck.


How many miles is on it? How much are you asking for it? I'm realy looking for a a 1/2 ton becouse I'm going to college in Calias and 1/2 tons get better gas millage than 3/4 tons. But, if I can get a deal on a 3/4 ton I would buy one.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1180834 said:


> I'd do a 5.0 swap into that ranger, lift it 3" with some 33's and call it good!


That would be realy cool. But, I want a full size truck so I can plow with it and haul my 4-wheeler in the bed.


----------



## plowguy43

Honestly will your better off with a 3/4 ton if you plan on plowing. I bought half tons and my Dakota with the thoughts that 3/4 ton trucks got horrible mileage I comparison. My 2500 gets as good of mileage as any of the half tons I've owned and the Dakota beat it by 2mpgs on the highway- toss the plow on and my Ram beats the Dakota in mileage and every other category.

If your heart is set on a chevy then go for a 3/4 ton, they ride just like the half ton but have the 6 liter that has plenty of power.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1181026 said:


> Honestly will your better off with a 3/4 ton if you plan on plowing. I bought half tons and my Dakota with the thoughts that 3/4 ton trucks got horrible mileage I comparison. My 2500 gets as good of mileage as any of the half tons I've owned and the Dakota beat it by 2mpgs on the highway- toss the plow on and my Ram beats the Dakota in mileage and every other category.
> 
> If your heart is set on a chevy then go for a 3/4 ton, they ride just like the half ton but have the 6 liter that has plenty of power.


I will definatly keep that in mind. I just can't spend a sh!t ton of money. I would like to spend $10,000 or less. I'm not going to finance it, I don't want a truck payment at age 18.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1180966 said:


> How many miles is on it? How much are you asking for it? I'm realy looking for a a 1/2 ton becouse I'm going to college in Calias and 1/2 tons get better gas millage than 3/4 tons. But, if I can get a deal on a 3/4 ton I would buy one.


She just turned 130K believe it or not. I get 18mpg around town and around 21 on the highway. You'll get alot less if you get into it. I'm not sure on price yet...it depends on alot of things (equipment on truck) but it will be around $12k...unless of coarse the buyer wants the plow and such included. I'll be leaving the truckside wiring onboard either way. I was planning on putting it up this week, but I haven't finished the nose conversion and I made a small boo boo on the rear quarter that has to go in for repair.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1181098 said:


> She just turned 130K believe it or not. I get 18mpg around town and around 21 on the highway. You'll get alot less if you get into it. I'm not sure on price yet...it depends on alot of things (equipment on truck) but it will be around $12k...unless of coarse the buyer wants the plow and such included. I'll be leaving the truckside wiring onboard either way. I was planning on putting it up this week, but I haven't finished the nose conversion and I made a small boo boo on the rear quarter that has to go in for repair.


Why are you selling it Ryan?


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1181102 said:


> Why are you selling it Ryan?


I want a newer truck for one, but I need to buy another Wrecker as well. I'm not sure which way I'm going as of yet, but I may end up with a base regular cab for plowing, and a crew cab wrecker at this point. I've been spending alot of time hunting down my options.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan there are a lot of mid 90's powerstrokes popping up on craigslist- a few regcab long beds. There is an F250 diesel in Bridgton for $2200 that looks in good shape, just needs some rust repair on the 1/4s. I almost want to buy as a backup.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1181111 said:


> Ryan there are a lot of mid 90's powerstrokes popping up on craigslist- a few regcab long beds. There is an F250 diesel in Bridgton for $2200 that looks in good shape, just needs some rust repair on the 1/4s. I almost want to buy as a backup.


I would love to buy an OBS Superduty with a Powerstroke and go right through it. That's kind of where we're leaning on the wrecker at this point, and going with a newer truck for plowing as well as daily driver. Sarah has even starting looking at trucks for her next vehicle.....can you say "back up truck" lol.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1179998 said:


> Ya they do. They are the funest fish in Maine to cach IMO.


A good 4-5 pound Whitefish on a jig stick is alot fun too... they can smoke a full reel of line in seconds....


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;1180962 said:


> The Tundra is my Dad's truck. I just do all the plowing with it. My personal vehicle is a 2000 Ford Ranger. That's why I'm looking for a diferent truck.


I see now. All this time I was thinking you bought the truck. Not sure how I got that impression......


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1181167 said:


> A good 4-5 pound Whitefish on a jig stick is alot fun too... they can smoke a full reel of line in seconds....


I have never cought a White Fish before. I know I guy that got one up North once, he said it fought realy good.


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1181212 said:


> I see now. All this time I was thinking you bought the truck. Not sure how I got that impression......


Ya, I know I'm was a little missleading. But I was the one who owned the 1989 Chevy 2500 I had. My Dad had nothing to do with that truck. My Dad doesn't plow. I got into plowing all on my own. When I was 13 I bought the plow for my 4-wheeler. Then when I was 15 I bought that 1989 Chevy 2500. Then last year my Dad bought the Tundra and plow so I sold my 1989 Chevy 2500.


----------



## FisherVMan

Let my kid borrow our 350 truck today look what he does with it! OUCH.....................





this is a joke of course..................


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1181341 said:


> Let my kid borrow the truck today look what he does with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a joke


I can honestly say I have never done a break stand with my Dad's truck. Squeeling the tires once in a while, that's another story.  Since he is getting new tires soon I don't mind "useing" the tires that are on it now. But, when he puts new tires on it I honestly will never eaven think of squeeling them. Tires are to expensive to just "waist" them.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well I'm not holding my breath, but their saying possibly another "big" one for friday night...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1181600 said:


> Well I'm not holding my breath, but their saying possibly another "big" one for friday night...


Ya I'm not holding my breat either. But, I'm going to hope like hope like hell we get snow. We realy need it.


----------



## 06Sierra

I looked at the weather last night and they were saying a 30% chance of snow showers. Got up this morning and there was 3" on the ground! 

Any of you guys watch TruTV? All worked up is on right now. There is some funny stuff on there!


----------



## 06Sierra

We do need snow. It was nice having temps in the 40s to move in. Now that I am all moved, I don't care if we get 10 feet! I have a mile and a half drive to work most days.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43, i will pass it on to him, you dont have truck side right just the plow? 

we got 1/2 of snow up here in fort kent, thats about all we now with the weather we had over the weekend

and as for protection xd45, my brother's ar-15 which is in my care while he is overseas, 870 12ga with 18" police barrel, and the other usual hunting guns, oh yeah and my S&W 22a made right down the road in Houlton, funest gun I own


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;1181219 said:


> Ya, I know I'm was a little missleading. But I was the one who owned the 1989 Chevy 2500 I had. My Dad had nothing to do with that truck. My Dad doesn't plow. I got into plowing all on my own. When I was 13 I bought the plow for my 4-wheeler. Then when I was 15 I bought that 1989 Chevy 2500. Then last year my Dad bought the Tundra and plow so I sold my 1989 Chevy 2500.


Sounds like your dad is a pretty nice guy. Buys a brand new truck, buys a brand new plow, and lets you beat on it plowing to make a few bucks.


----------



## stan the man

2COR517;1181911 said:


> Sounds like your dad is a pretty nice guy. Buys a brand new truck, buys a brand new plow, and lets you beat on it plowing to make a few bucks.


dont forget he plows dad driveway free. sound like he a good guy. he start plowing at 13teen. i know 13 and 16 just hanging around.


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1181635 said:


> plowguy43, i will pass it on to him, you dont have truck side right just the plow?
> 
> we got 1/2 of snow up here in fort kent, thats about all we now with the weather we had over the weekend
> 
> and as for protection xd45, my brother's ar-15 which is in my care while he is overseas, 870 12ga with 18" police barrel, and the other usual hunting guns, oh yeah and my S&W 22a made right down the road in Houlton, funest gun I own


Yes just the plow. I'm also selling my pro wings that haven't been put on yet, new in box for $180.


----------



## 2COR517

stan the man;1181916 said:


> dont forget he plows dad driveway free. sound like he a good guy. he start plowing at 13teen. i know 13 and 16 just hanging around.


If you think putting a brand new plow on a brand new truck - so somebody else can use it and make money - in exchange for getting the driveway plowed for free is a good deal, we may have to talk about some investment opportunities.......


----------



## stan the man

2COR517;1181924 said:


> If you think putting a brand new plow on a brand new truck - so somebody else can use it and make money - in exchange for getting the driveway plowed for free is a good deal, we may have to talk about some investment opportunities.......


you are right. the last storm we had. one of my workers get me 800.00 this monday i give 200.00 back. he did some plowing around his house on the down time. he filled the tank up on the truck with fuel. i was getting phone calls from portland and i dont plow in portland


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1181911 said:


> Sounds like your dad is a pretty nice guy. Buys a brand new truck, buys a brand new plow, and lets you beat on it plowing to make a few bucks.


He is a realy good guy. He is realy good to me. But, it aint like he gos out and buys a new truck every few years. This is the 1st brand new truck he has ever bought. Before the Tundra he had a 1992 Ford Ranger. I don't want people to think that he bought the Tundra just so I could use it to plow. The Tundra is his truck wich he uses as his daily driver. I just use it to plow.


----------



## plowguy43

2COR517;1181924 said:


> If you think putting a brand new plow on a brand new truck - so somebody else can use it and make money - in exchange for getting the driveway plowed for free is a good deal, we may have to talk about some investment opportunities.......


Its been known for awhile that its his dad's truck, its no real secret. When I was in highschool and my parent's got a new car I told everyone it was my own as well. My dad was a general manager of a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep/Eagle dealership and brought home everything from a Dodge Viper to a Grand Cherokee, I would drive them around town like they were my own. Who honestly cares? Its partly the reason why I started to love Dodge/Chrysler products just like Mercer loves the Tundra/Fisher. I can't blame him for talking the way he did about it, and I think he's even more of a "man" for coming out and saying he stretched the truth about it. :waving:

2Cor- What are you running for a truck and plow now?


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1182058 said:


> Its been known for awhile that its his dad's truck, its no real secret. When I was in highschool and my parent's got a new car I told everyone it was my own as well. My dad was a general manager of a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep/Eagle dealership and brought home everything from a Dodge Viper to a Grand Cherokee, I would drive them around town like they were my own. Who honestly cares? Its partly the reason why I started to love Dodge/Chrysler products just like Mercer loves the Tundra/Fisher. I can't blame him for talking the way he did about it, and I think he's even more of a "man" for coming out and saying he stretched the truth about it. :waving:
> 
> 2Cor- What are you running for a truck and plow now?


you are 100% right. i think is great that it is out many money. dads truck or not he started out with 4 wheeler. if he was in my neck of the woods i hired him


----------



## plowguy43

Exaclty- his dad let's him use the truck (new and reliable) to earn his keep. Rather than have his son out in a vehicle that may break down in the middle of a storm. Better than having him at home in front of a video game or doing drugs...


----------



## stan the man

2COR517;1181924 said:


> If you think putting a brand new plow on a brand new truck - so somebody else can use it and make money - in exchange for getting the driveway plowed for free is a good deal, we may have to talk about some investment opportunities.......


so you live in rockland not much in rockland. all my mom bros and sisters all 23 of them live in rockland. you must be fisherman up in rockland.


----------



## FisherVMan

I had sorta a very different arrangment with my Dad and vechiles . When I got my learners permit at Lee Academy he found out I had one and called me into the living room after supper for a little "talk" he asked me if it was true that I had a Permit and I told him it was true? He lit his pipe and then said"what exactly do you plan to do with it?" I told him I would like to get a car sometime so I could cruise around and pick up chicks" He informed me right then and there that I would NOT be driving any of his vechiles and he was NOT fooling I never did...................... kids today have NO IDEA how tough some of the older Mainers were like and if you got something you darn well got it yourself . In todays world I guess that it is alot different ?


----------



## plowguy43

Possibly- I let my so drive my truck when he was 3 up and dow my driveway. Of course he was on my lap but he steered by himself and shifted from drive to reverse. To me its fun to let him give it a shot.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1182058 said:


> Its been known for awhile that its his dad's truck, its no real secret. When I was in highschool and my parent's got a new car I told everyone it was my own as well. My dad was a general manager of a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep/Eagle dealership and brought home everything from a Dodge Viper to a Grand Cherokee, I would drive them around town like they were my own. Who honestly cares? Its partly the reason why I started to love Dodge/Chrysler products just like Mercer loves the Tundra/Fisher. I can't blame him for talking the way he did about it, and I think he's even more of a "man" for coming out and saying he stretched the truth about it. :waving:





stan the man;1182082 said:


> you are 100% right. i think is great that it is out many money. dads truck or not he started out with 4 wheeler. if he was in my neck of the woods i hired him


Thanks guys. I should have come rite out and said it was my Dad's in the first place. But I didn't and I'm sorry for that. Like I said I didn't start out with top of the line equipment. I started off with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 60" plow, wich I bought off my Dad. Then at 15 I bought that 1989 Chevy 2500 with the 8' Fisher quik switch, wich far from being new. It was all rusted and barely passed inspection. Then my Dad bought the Tundra last January and I talked him into putting a plow on it. So I sold my 1989 Chevy2500. I know I got it realy good and realy almost to easy. In the summer I cut 7 cords of fire wood for my Dad so he doesn't have to do it. I cut the trees down, haul them out and cut them up, so he doesn't have to. I also do alot off other things around the house, so I earn my keep.



plowguy43;1182201 said:


> Possibly- I let my so drive my truck when he was 3 up and dow my driveway. Of course he was on my lap but he steered by himself and shifted from drive to reverse. To me its fun to let him give it a shot.


My Dad did the same thing when I was little. When I was 5 he let me drive the 4-wheeler and the snowmobile by my self. I was like 7 when I learned how to drive a stick shift. I would drive my uncle's truck through the hay field while he threw hay on. I couldn't se over the stearing wheel so I sat on a bunch of egg cartons. Then when I was around 10 my Dad would let me drive on back roads while he sat in the passenger seat. When he bought the Tundra I went with him and he handed me the keys and said "drive it home." So I got to drive it home from the dealership when it was brand new. I was tickled pink. He said that I would get more enjoyment out of driving it then he would.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1182454 said:


> Thanks guys. I should have come rite out and said it was my Dad's in the first place. But I didn't and I'm sorry for that. Like I said I didn't start out with top of the line equipment. I started off with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 60" plow, wich I bought off my Dad. Then at 15 I bought that 1989 Chevy 2500 with the 8' Fisher quik switch, wich far from being new. It was all rusted and barely passed inspection. Then my Dad bought the Tundra last January and I talked him into putting a plow on it. So I sold my 1989 Chevy2500. I know I got it realy good and realy almost to easy. In the summer I cut 7 cords of fire wood for my Dad so he doesn't have to do it. I cut the trees down, haul them out and cut them up, so he doesn't have to. I also do alot off other things around the house, so I earn my keep.
> 
> you dont have say sorry. i long time ago you told us that it was your dad truck. we all new it was just that guy from rockland. if he like he can back in the posting and find it i think it great. if you lived in my neck of the woods you be working for me.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1182476 said:


> you dont have say sorry. i long time ago you told us that it was your dad truck. we all new it was just that guy from rockland. if he like he can back in the posting and find it i think it great. if you lived in my neck of the woods you be working for me.


I would love to work for somebody plowing. But, everybody says there insurance won't cover me becouse I'm under 18.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1182487 said:


> I would love to work for somebody plowing. But, everybody says there insurance won't cover me becouse I'm under 18.


i wouldn't worry about. that me. i remember the year i put the rearend of my truck in Garage Door accident do happen.


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey Mercer I told you not to explain yourself to 2COR He is just a ignorant troller looking to get a rise out of people. You/ we are on a open internet forum about snowplowing and all aspects about it. 
This site is not truth cleansing about your life story of growing up and or being raised. People that post pics of what they have are proud of what they have and thats why they post it on a open forum.


----------



## GMCHD plower

bacwudzme;1182603 said:


> Hey Mercer I told you not to explain yourself to 2COR He is just a ignorant troller looking to get a rise out of people. You/ we are on a open internet forum about snowplowing and all aspects about it.
> This site is not truth cleansing about your life story of growing up and or being raised. People that post pics of what they have are proud of what they have and thats why they post it on a open forum.


Well put Pete!


----------



## plowguy43

True that, still wondering why he's avoiding the equipment question??? Not like he's going to be bashed for buying something other than a fisher.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1182487 said:


> I would love to work for somebody plowing. But, everybody says there insurance won't cover me becouse I'm under 18.


Mercer give it time no rush. Start out at hand crew if you can, yes it sucks but it shows owners your willing to work for your money and don't just want to sit in a truck.

As far as the truck, I think if you using it enough it is yours regardless of who Paid for it. Someday when you make it big and your fathers retired I am sure you will be buying him a truck and making him plow for you so it all works out in the end.

For me I had a Volvo wagon at your age! Yup it sucked in the snow but chick magnet!


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1182638 said:


> True that, still wondering why he's avoiding the equipment question??? Not like he's going to be bashed for buying something other than a fisher.


He bought a b b b b boss??? I do have to say I ran one in that last big storm we had, and their starting to grow on me, but I still like my fisher tripedges...


----------



## bacwudzme

So on A positive note... Should we start throwing out plans for a January meet......

Location????
Date????
Time????

any takers?????


----------



## dmcarpentry

There is a really nice place right off exit 48


----------



## plowguy43

Yes you are right, some type of club for men...


----------



## plowguy43

I love the boss trip edge we have at work. I'd buy one of their Vplows if it were a trip edge.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1182782 said:


> I love the boss trip edge we have at work. I'd buy one of their Vplows if it were a trip edge.


Same here, thats the only thing that keeps my from saving for a boss vee... Instead I'm saving for a fisher vee....


----------



## dmcarpentry

bacwudzme;1182748 said:


> So on A positive note... Should we start throwing out plans for a January meet......
> 
> Location????
> Date????
> Time????
> 
> any takers?????


all for a meet

I have guard duty this weekend and I am leaving for camp next thurs night so any late afternoon/night works well for me

as for location I am up for about anything


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1182713 said:


> Mercer give it time no rush. Start out at hand crew if you can, yes it sucks but it shows owners your willing to work for your money and don't just want to sit in a truck.
> 
> As far as the truck, I think if you using it enough it is yours regardless of who Paid for it. Someday when you make it big and your fathers retired I am sure you will be buying him a truck and making him plow for you so it all works out in the end.
> 
> For me I had a Volvo wagon at your age! Yup it sucked in the snow but chick magnet!


There realy isn't any hand crews around hear. All the towns around hear clear the side walks. The only shoveling that people hire out around hear is roofs and I hate hites. I got one year of college ahead of me then I'm going to plow roads for my uncle.

My daily driver is a 2000 Ford Ranger and it's far from being a chick magnet. HAHA


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1182748 said:


> So on A positive note... Should we start throwing out plans for a January meet......
> 
> Location????
> Date????
> Time????
> 
> any takers?????


I'm all for that. I would like it if we went to a place I can get into.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

dmcarpentry;1182769 said:


> There is a really nice place right off exit 48


Friendly's? haha


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1182820 said:


> There realy isn't any hand crews around hear. All the towns around hear clear the side walks.  The only shoveling that people hire out around hear is roofs and I hate hites. I got one year of college ahead of me then I'm going to plow roads for my uncle.
> 
> My daily driver is a 2000 Ford Ranger and it's far from being a chick magnet. HAHA


I meant like the local companies that plow commercial accounts must have hand crews for the commerical accounts they do?


----------



## mercer_me

Oh ya, I'm going to Moosehead on the 28, 29, and 30, so I won't beable to go then.


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1182855 said:


> I meant like the local companies that plow commercial accounts must have hand crews for the commerical accounts they do?


Not realy. I live in a town with a population of around 700 people. There isn't much comercial accounts around hear. I would have to travel a ways to get to a bigger town that has comercial accounts.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well on a compleatly different note and back to weather ....................... Accuweather is now saying this storm on Friday nite is going to be a significant event now. They have gone from a maybe to a no question this evening. So I dont know, if they know what they are talking about or not???? But I think I can smell $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ coming??? Bring it on baby; bring it to Daddy..........

Hey backwuds what do you think that is on the end of the plow???? Needs some silver paint er? Brings er out to 52" from the center pin so just a whisker wider than a standard 8.5. PITA project ...................


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1182908 said:


> Well on a compleatly different note and back to weather ....................... Accuweather is now saying this storm on Friday nite is going to be a significant event now. They have gone from a maybe to a no question this evening so I dont know if they know what they are talking about or not????


I hope we get snow. But, I'm suppoesed to take this girl I know to the movies Friday nite. She isn't going to take it well when I have to go plow. But, oh well plowing comes before women. payup

Chanel 5 still isn't saying much about it. But, I think tomarow they should start getting more data in so they will start to figure out what's going to happen.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1182919 said:


> I hope we get snow. But, I'm suppoesed to take this girl I know to the movies Friday nite. She isn't going to take it well when I have to go plow. But, oh well plowing comes before women. payup
> 
> Chanel 5 still isn't saying much about it. But, I think tomarow they should start getting more data in so they will start to figure out what's going to happen.


Geez do we need to teach you everything? Take her plowing with you women like it!Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

I'm not goig to comment on the girl thing since it got deleted last time but I'm with Nueswede!

Bring on the snow baby! Any amounts yet?

Oh yeah, my birthday is January 11th so we should do something around then LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

LMAO...Will, a snow storm is like a sign from above in that situation my friend! I can't think of one bad aspect. Thumbs Up

I'm all about another meet in the near future. Name the place and time guys. Mercer, we can probably get you in as our D&D. I'm sure we'll come up with something either way.


----------



## ddb maine

down here they are saying, yes to snow this weekend. Amounts are still variable like last time depending on the track. But they are even more concerned about this storm on wednesday next week. I dont understand that... But I like it!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well now the TV outfits are starting to follow suit as WLBZ is now forcasting 2-4" in Southern Maine with a chance of considerable more in Eastern if it tracks the way they think it may at this time??
But old Todd on WABI is still saying naaaaar just a few snow showers and he thinks its probably a miss................ watch him regroup today after him and Kevin Manixs hit the Pizza Hut for lunch.
I am guessing by Friday morning they will both have a full blown Blizzard Watch out for Maine and then we will get the standard 3-5"....................... 
I guess we will take what we get and I am now of the mind set that I dont care anymore if we get 1-2ft of snow each storm . Just give me a nice fluffy 5" that needs to be cleaned up so I can burn less fuel and go easy on the old truck and I will be happy ..............
29.60 inHg / with temp of 9.5 degrees/ and RH of 68%/ and a 4.1mph wind directly from the North this morning on Jacksons Brook ! No coyotes yet................


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1182799 said:


> all for a meet
> 
> I have guard duty this weekend and I am leaving for camp next thurs night so any late afternoon/night works well for me
> 
> as for location I am up for about anything


guard duty what is that


----------



## dmcarpentry

stan the man;1183293 said:


> guard duty what is that


Air Force Reserve


----------



## stan the man

January 22 - 23 Waterville, ME at Champions Fitness Club
this is a gun show date in waterville


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1183309 said:


> Air Force Reserve


drill weekend. i did 20 years in the army. i am retied now.how years do have in. i was in 3 wars


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1183293 said:


> guard duty what is that


National Guard........


----------



## dmcarpentry

265th combat comm out of south Portland 

Made SSgt last year I have 5 years in so far and plan on doing 20

I deployed to Kirkuk Iraq the Winter of 07

my dad was a Captian in the Coast Guard and did 25+ 


What did you do Stan ??


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1183361 said:


> 265th combat comm out of south Portland
> 
> Made SSgt last year I have 5 years in so far and plan on doing 20
> 
> I deployed to Kirkuk Iraq the Winter of 07
> 
> my dad was a Captian in the Coast Guard and did 25+
> 
> What did you do Stan ??


my dad 25 years in the coast guard in south portland. i was a sniper. that is why i like guns. i retied as command sgt major. i was in desert storm and 2 times in afghanistan.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Stan I think we would get along great
I would love to get into more long range shooting. Maybe you could point me in the right direction

Afghanistan is where I'll end up next I'm sure...


----------



## stan the man

Afghanistan i hope you dont have to go. my oldest son is in afghanistan now. 2 times does Air Force Reserve have sniper section. i will have check for you we will have to get together and do some shooting . RepoMan207 is in to guns to get him to. i love shooting.


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1183374 said:


> my dad 25 years in the coast guard in south portland.* i was a sniper.[/b[ that is why i like guns. i retied as command sgt major. i was in desert storm and 2 times in afghanistan.*


*

That is F'ing awesome!!! Thank you for your service!



dmcarpentry;1183383 said:



Stan I think we would get along great
I would love to get into more long range shooting. Maybe you could point me in the right direction

Afghanistan is where I'll end up next I'm sure...

Click to expand...

I hope you don't get deployed Drew but as I said before, thank you for the service. Its men like you two who step up for this country regardless of the cause while guys like myself stay home. You two truly are what make's this country the best in the world.*


----------



## MSS Mow

Thank you guys for your service to our country!!!


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;1183275 said:


> But old Todd on WABI is still saying naaaaar just a few snow showers and he thinks its probably a miss................ watch him regroup today after him and Kevin Manixs hit the Pizza Hut for lunch.


I don't care who you, that right there is funny stuff. :laughing:


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1183543 said:


> That is F'ing awesome!!! Thank you for your service!
> 
> thank you i went in of the money and the retirement. it screw up my married life not being home.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Marine Corps Reserve for 6 years....went to Iraq in 06 now on IRR status....I wanted to serve and have a great experience but didn't want to make a career out of it...0311!!! =D


----------



## stan the man

LawnsInOrder;1183644 said:


> Marine Corps Reserve for 6 years....went to Iraq in 06 now on IRR status....I wanted to serve and have a great experience but didn't want to make a career out of it...0311!!! =D


the way i figure. you put in some time you give it a shot. it a bad time to go in. because you will end up doing time in the war. doing what i did my Life Expectancy was 15 minutes. i lost 3 spotters during my time. i got 1 purple heart and a Bronze Star and 3 pictures of 3 presidents thanking me of the time of service.i didnt think that i be go to war. but i sign up for it. so i had to do it.look at all the Mainers that we have lost in this


----------



## FisherVMan

This is how it all gets started.................. yea thats chipboard for a blade and the cab................ not much for lights and its only 12hp but hey you gotta start somewhere!


----------



## mercer_me

Thank you for your service guys.


----------



## RepoMan207

Damn Stan....I didn't realize we had a war hero amongst us. To think you survived all of that, but we had the potential of loosing you this past week here at home, on our own soil! The other driver should be lucky that you wern't on the battlefield my friend, lmoa.

I thank all that serve this great country, whether in peace time or when we're at war. As Stan stated...you never know when.






​


----------



## plowguy43

Very true and well said stan.


----------



## RepoMan207

Has anybody else noticed that the weather guys have been avoiding talking about this upcoming weekend.....WTF kind of meteorologist's are these.?.? Get your tail out from between your legs and spit it out already! I keep seeing the pictorials change on a daily basis....back and forth, back and forth..., but that's about it. Now I see we're in for a cocker mid week! Or should I say,....it's a snow storm...no it's nor easter....no no....it's a blizzard....oh wait....it's just a super flurry! I'm selling my plow and getting out of this racket if this is another bust year. It's either that or I'm seriously looking at moving into the snow belt somewhere.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm going to offer winter landscaping instead.


----------



## mercer_me

I think I'm going to buy a International wheeler with a 12 yard V box and a loader and do all sanding. This plowing sh!t is over rated. I think sanding is the anser. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1183858 said:


> I'm going to offer winter landscaping instead.


True that buddy, true that. I'm contemplating putting the boat back in the water at this point.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1183869 said:


> True that buddy, true that. I'm contemplating putting the boat back in the water at this point.


I am all for a boat ride !!


----------



## dmcarpentry

stan the man;1183399 said:


> Afghanistan i hope you dont have to go. my oldest son is in afghanistan now. 2 times does Air Force Reserve have sniper section. i will have check for you we will have to get together and do some shooting . RepoMan207 is in to guns to get him to. i love shooting.


All for a range day Stan, I am sure it would be a learning experience with an experienced shooter.

My dad was the comander at the South Portland Coast Guard station as an O5 for a few years(not sure which ones I will find out) and then he had a command in Newport RI as an O6


----------



## dmcarpentry

I hope you don't get deployed Drew but as I said before, thank you for the service. Its men like you two who step up for this country regardless of the cause while guys like myself stay home. You two truly are what make's this country the best in the world.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Bob


----------



## dmcarpentry

mercer_me;1183743 said:


> Thank you for your service guys.


Thanks Mercer


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1184062 said:


> Thanks Mercer


No problem. My Dad was in the Air Force rite after Vietnamn ended. He stayed in for 4 years and when he got out he said he didn't tell people he was a veteran becouse alot people would treat him very badly. He said it was realy awful.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks like nothing much for snow this weekend and next week isn't looking promising either.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Accuweather says 0.8in for Portland for Friday haha. Sure glad I just ordered up 17 ton of Salt.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well ted says up here we will get 2-4" over the weekend, then some more later in the week, stay tuned for more info.

Thanks to you guys who are serving, my brother is currently in Afghanistan with the 1136th, and had gone to Iraq a couple years back. when he was in Iraq and came home on leave WLBZ had done a story about him, he was on the Hermon fire dept before he was deployed as a live in student, since he was going to school for fire science technology and the went and picked him up at the airport with the fire trucks and dropped him off at our apartment in Bangor. was nice of them to do for him

edit: I found some pics, I forgot they let him drive it home, haha that's why he went to our apartment


----------



## LawnsInOrder

hahaha....love the picture of him with a Moxie....hard to find that stuff on bases HERE let alone overseas..lol


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah my mother sends it to him over there. He was on leave right before christmas and gave a package to me for him to mail, i asked whats in it for customs, he said moxie, he mailed himself a 12 pack of moxie, haha. When he got off the plane in the pics for his leave from I raq I had given him a moxie, was the first thing he got when he landed.


----------



## ddb maine

They are saying a general 1-3. I've also read on accuweather that they have no idea what this storm is going to do. They actually wrote that. And that certain areas could see 6+ and wont know until hours before hand. They recommend being ready for snow. First time I have ever read an honest statement like that anywhere.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well they are now regrouped after yesterdays; double cheese filled crust pizza lunchen; the new word around town, is that this "weekenda" isnt going to be a big deal now, and will probably only effect the very south of Maine. 
Of course they really dont know; so at the last minute they have 3 absolute referances to use , the Farmers Almanac [OMG how lame is that] let the monkey throw a dart[standard at the weather offices around the state] or read Revelations out of the Bible............... if you look hard enough; they will come up with something; that will have something to do with; what takes place this weekend.
I think Todd Sincox has a secret weapon he keeps in his private stash " The NoStradomis Handy Weather Predicter"....................... these guys are all hopeless....................... But they are sorta like Doctors and Lawyers; they get paid weather it works out or NOT!!!
Grand Lake weather is; 7.4 degrees; 28.84 in Hg; 2 mph South wind; with a 75% Rh . over and out.

ddb . its is comforting to know that there is at least ONE honest weatherman left, you watch and I will bet you they will fire him before the end of this year!


----------



## ddb maine

Already happened. They actually tied him up on a bunch of poles, lit a fire under him and chanted " Witch Witch Burn the Witch!"


----------



## plowguy43

Well my 8' HD Plow has sold and I am semi officially the new owner of Pete- Bacwudzme's Stainless XBlade!

I'm overly excited to finally have a MM2 and especially an Xblade!


----------



## stan the man

now if we get snow


----------



## Mick76

We'll get alittle something... either get a easy plow in or at least some sanding/saltings........


----------



## stan the man

Mick76;1185146 said:


> We'll get alittle something... either get a easy plow in or at least some sanding/saltings........


i take bothussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## stan the man

guys help me the ins will get 24141 it for my truck with dump. without 19141 it loaded. it is 2008 34789 miles on. dully 2 door


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1185117 said:


> Well my 8' HD Plow has sold and I am semi officially the new owner of Pete- Bacwudzme's Stainless XBlade!
> 
> I'm overly excited to finally have a MM2 and especially an Xblade!


Congrads Bobby! Now you need to find/design some wings for it that will fit the xblade and HD blade, without drilling through the mold board


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1185117 said:


> Well my 8' HD Plow has sold and I am semi officially the new owner of Pete- Bacwudzme's Stainless XBlade!
> 
> I'm overly excited to finally have a MM2 and especially an Xblade!


Congrats on the new plow Bobby. Them Xblades look like the ruggedest strait blades out there.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1185260 said:


> Congrads Bobby! Now you need to find/design some wings for it that will fit the xblade and HD blade, without drilling through the mold board


Yeah I got some plans going in my head. Pete may have a connection to help out as well so stay tuned for that!



mercer_me;1185315 said:


> Congrats on the new plow Bobby. Them Xblades look like the ruggedest strait blades out there.


I agree, I'd say it probably the nicest straight blade made. Very heavy duty and the attack angle scrapes very well.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1185348 said:


> Yeah I got some plans going in my head. Pete may have a connection to help out as well so stay tuned for that!
> 
> I definately will, because if there were wings for my HD blade I'd be all over them, expetially if they were at like a 30-45* angle...


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1185348 said:


> I agree, I'd say it probably the nicest straight blade made. Very heavy duty and the attack angle scrapes very well.


They also look like they would be the anser for back draging.


----------



## plowguy43

Agreed, kind of sucks that Fisher doesn't capitalize on that.


----------



## PlowMan03

Congratz on the plow Bobby Thumbs Up 
Looks good on your truck, sounds like you are happy with it soo far. Did you get the intinsifire lights and the matching lift arm with it as well?


----------



## plowguy43

Pete has the brackets for the intensifires and silver lift arm but no lights. I'll pick some up eventually. Plus I have a roll of rubber to put on as a deflector.


----------



## PlowMan03

I bet the rubber deflector will make a world of difference for you.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I can't wait to get it on and give it a go.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1185348 said:


> Yeah I got some plans going in my head. Pete may have a connection to help out as well so stay tuned for that!
> 
> I agree, I'd say it probably the nicest straight blade made. Very heavy duty and the attack angle scrapes very well.


Bobby, I would think the Xtreme V wings would work on the X blade. It would obviously take some measuring and fabricating. Even if you (*we - I'd help if you would like) did the measuring and templating, cut the pieces and what not, then bring in a skilled welder to attach it all....spray bomb with some black fisher powder coating.. I bet it could work fairly easy. The most expensive part is the wings. I have a plasma cutter at Gordo's, as well as access to his mig welder, torches and other goodies as well.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1185209 said:


> guys help me the ins will get 24141 it for my truck with dump. without 19141 it loaded. it is 2008 34789 miles on. dully 2 door


Stan, stay on it and throttle them with attitude. Tell them their friggin nuts. This is the typical game that the insurance companies play. Go locate the exact same truck with the same equipment, options, and millage, then throw it in their face. Even spec a brand new one. Whatever you do, don't except a check until it's where you want it. I've written countless letters to government officials & representatives on behalf of several local body shops in our immediate region over this and many other related issues. You wouldn't believe half the crap that goes on in the auto insurance industry. The best thing you can do, is not to be timid. The quicker they know your not going to play their games, the quicker you'll have a check in hand.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1185823 said:


> Bobby, I would think the Xtreme V wings would work on the X blade. It would obviously take some measuring and fabricating. Even if you (*we - I'd help if you would like) did the measuring and templating, cut the pieces and what not, then bring in a skilled welder to attach it all....spray bomb with some black fisher powder coating.. I bet it could work fairly easy. The most expensive part is the wings. I have a plasma cutter at Gordo's, as well as access to his mig welder, torches and other goodies as well.


Shhhhh Ryan be quiet, I'm hoping he'll make some that will fit an HD blade, then I can buy them off him, shhhh haha :laughing:


----------



## dmcarpentry

GMCHD plower;1185877 said:


> Shhhhh Ryan be quiet, I'm hoping he'll make some that will fit an HD blade, then I can buy them off him, shhhh haha :laughing:


totaly diffrent blade, diffrent curl, attack angle, and mounting points for the wings.

sorry gmchd but i think your on your own


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1185823 said:


> Bobby, I would think the Xtreme V wings would work on the X blade. It would obviously take some measuring and fabricating. Even if you (*we - I'd help if you would like) did the measuring and templating, cut the pieces and what not, then bring in a skilled welder to attach it all....spray bomb with some black fisher powder coating.. I bet it could work fairly easy. The most expensive part is the wings. I have a plasma cutter at Gordo's, as well as access to his mig welder, torches and other goodies as well.


with enough  we can make anything work ...

I have a 135 mig 220v that we can use and I also have two years of welding at PATH's in portland and can lay down a decent weld if needed....

my question is how diffrent is the mold board curl on the XV vs X blade and also the height diffrence, might be a better idea to start from scratch


----------



## plowguy43

Well well well the mainiacs may be on to something.

The extreme V wings were my first thought since from Fishervman's measurements are very close to the Xblades. 

Pete may have a connection for some metal if needed so there are some options.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1185877 said:


> Shhhhh Ryan be quiet, I'm hoping he'll make some that will fit an HD blade, then I can buy them off him, shhhh haha :laughing:


I think you have more obstacles to worry about before you start setting your sights on wings little man.

Unless he has sold them, I think Bob has a set of Pro Wings up for sale that are still new in the box.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1186293 said:


> with enough  we can make anything work ...
> 
> I have a 135 mig 220v that we can use and I also have two years of welding at PATH's in portland and can lay down a decent weld if needed....
> 
> my question is how diffrent is the mold board curl on the XV vs X blade and also the height diffrence, might be a better idea to start from scratch


I know where I'm going when I need metal work done!


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1186715 said:


> I know where I'm going when I need metal work done![/QUOTE
> 
> any time, already had to weld the cutting edge on my pull plow........The quality of the "blue" plows is amazing ....:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1186731 said:


> RepoMan207;1186715 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know where I'm going when I need metal work done![/QUOTE
> 
> any time, already had to weld the cutting edge on my pull plow........The quality of the "blue" plows is amazing ....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks! I wonder if you got a broken crate special, or if this is the norm with them. I saw what appeared to be a brand new one today on a putar colored version of your truck...I had to do a double take to see if you bought a new set of wheels or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1186749 said:


> dmcarpentry;1186731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks! I wonder if you got a broken crate special, or if this is the norm with them. I saw what appeared to be a brand new one today on a putar colored version of your truck...I had to do a double take to see if you bought a new set of wheels or something.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure but i hope that is the end of my issues, only a few things that can go wrong and im capable of fixing them all I hope
> 
> I have seen quite a few of the pull plows this year probably because messer is carrying them now,
> 
> I was hoping for some snow but Bobby had to go buy a new plow and ruin it for all of us :waving: Why dont you take those push plates off again Ryan and we might get some snow
Click to expand...


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1186753 said:


> RepoMan207;1186749 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure but i hope that is the end of my issues, only a few things that can go wrong and im capable of fixing them all I hope
> 
> I have seen quite a few of the pull plows this year probably because messer is carrying them now,
> 
> I was hoping for some snow but Bobby had to go buy a new plow and ruin it for all of us :waving: Why dont you take those push plates off again Ryan and we might get some snow
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! I was thinking about taking another whack at my front clip swap this weekend, but I've yet to receive my new set of frame horns. I guess it will have to wait for another week at this point.....plan on a massive storm system next weekend!
Click to expand...


----------



## plowguy43

Sorry about buying the plow I knew it would curse us LOL! I cursed us the first time by restoring the other plow now I'm doing it again!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1186813 said:


> Sorry about buying the plow I knew it would curse us LOL! I cursed us the first time by restoring the other plow now I'm doing it again!


When my Dad bought the Tundra last year is when it stoped snowing last year. But, of course we got quite a bit of snow before that. I have only got to try the Tundra on one big storm. The rest of the storms have bean small. :crying:


----------



## FisherVMan

Well its starting to look like this may be an ok event for us up here as we now have 4" on the ground right now and it has actually snowed most of the day lightly ;and WLBZ claims we shoud get 4-7" tonite and tomorrow. I was just fooling around with it trying out the new wing and it is very very light and easy to push so should be a good money maker!
Heres hoping you all get plenty to plow tomorrow! Headed to bed early so we can get at em all in the AM!


----------



## 06Sierra

We got about 3 so far. My wife got run off the road on her way home from work. I guess she went between a tree, phone pole and guy wire stopping next to someones garage. My brother helped her out. He said it looked like someone intentionally parked there. Luckily she wasn't hurt and no damage to the yukon.


----------



## RepoMan207

Glad she's alright man. I can't stand stupid people. 

By the way....you suck! It hasn't even started here. I suppose I shouldn't even use the word "started" as it would require the mind set of anticipation. (sigh)


----------



## mercer_me

It was sunny hear all day and it's not snowing, I can se the stars. I don't think I'm going to get much snow around hear.

On a side note, I was sitting at the lights in Norridgewock and I saw one of CMP's Ford F-350 bucket trucks with a 9.5' poly Western V plow on it. I have never sean a Western dealer in Maine. I would have thought they would have went with Fisher of Boss.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well Im back, Been a hectic couple of days but with this hecticness I get to help out a few other Mainahs!

I left my house at 11:30 thrusday nite and went to Baffulo NY with my buddy to pick up his new to him 08 F-350 Drove through snow from Albany to just about Rochester on I90. Losing one day to his new to him truck saved him 7500.-8500. than anywhere in New England. Its my second time at this dealer for a Superduty on a quick note its a 08 F-350 excab full power (minus seats)V10 35k miles clean oasis all blacked out paint factory 20s with new Goodyear ATS tires He got it for $25,750 before trade and cash down! 

Now.... Ryan Is going to hook him up With a New ExtremeV today from his "connection" and will have pics later

Left Scarborough at midnite got to the dealer at 8:30 am after going over the truck picking it apart beating them up having them fix/address a few issues left the dealer at 11:30am and I got to my home at 8:15pm last nite no naps or anything! 

He had a a 03 F-150 5.4 excab 3.55 gears114k In the one tank we filled he was getting 14.3 miles a gallon (hand calculated) And his new V10 w/4.10s on the way home was getting 13.4 mpg on the way home (hand calculated) 

Pics to come..................................................................


----------



## bacwudzme

Oh yeah WTF where is all the snow!


----------



## 06Sierra

It started snowing early yesterday. I had to go to houlton for work and there were times when we met up with another vehicle that it was a white out. Not sure what is out there now for totals.

The Yukon took a hit. She thought she hit a road sign, but the sign was still standing. Her and my brother looked at it pretty much in the dark and didn't notice anything. The first time I looked I didn't see it. Once I turned on the wall lights in the barn I saw it. The right rear door handle has a good scrape, some scratches on the molding and some scratching with a little dent behind the door. Nothing major.


----------



## plowguy43

That's crazy 06sierra. Glad she's ok and that's all that matters.

I saw a very similar accident last year in Auburn down a back road (college street I think)- Woman in Jeep hit ice under snow (it was snowing) lost control and went off the road. It was all woods with lots of trees-somehow she managed to go down an embankment and turn left not hitting 1 tree the entire time. It was amazing, she litterly was in the 1 spot where she would fit and could barely open the doors. She sat in my truck to calm down until the police arrived and she couldn't stop saying that she couldn't believe what happened and that she let go of the steerig wheel once she left the road- believe in gaurdian angels?


----------



## stan the man

06sierra. i am glad she ok. accident happen fast


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is what happened. She was following a car that was doing 30 mph. When the get to a double lane the car pulls over to the driving lane. The roads weren't the best, but you could still safely do faster than 30. Just as my wife starts to pass, the idiot tries to speed up. He or She then starts to lose control and slids towards the passing lane. The front of the Yukon was about to the rear door of this car when the sliding starts. Luckily no one was coming the other way, my wife swerved to avoid getting hit and went between everything, just clipping the sign. I'm sure this is no suprise to anyone here, the one that causes the accident keeps on going! She didn't have a description of the car so it was pretty much pointless in calling it in. Luckily she is ok, aside from being shaken at the time. I can live with the damage since it's minor.


----------



## mercer_me

It didn't snow at all hear last nite and it's not snowing now.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah we got about 4 inches of wicked fluffly snow up here in Fort Kent, I hope we get more, the biathalones are coming soon and the feilds still have no snow in them, last night we took a shortcut threw the woods and feilds in my buddies 2500hd, Fox rd in new canada, well this time of year it is usually a snowmobile trail, we made it threw in 2wd, I have never seen a january like this before. worse then last year.

on another note, my buddies boss ordered a set of fisher wings for his 8.5 xtreme vee, he went to put them on yesterday and he said they did not fit on that one either, He said he got them to fit but it took an hour and a half of grinding, cutting and changing them around to get them to fit, he was not to happy, He is thinking of trading his plow in for an xls now. The wings must be made for the 9.5 blade?


----------



## 06Sierra

We got our German shepherd on Fox Rd. I didn't go all the way through like you did though.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1187679 said:


> yeah we got about 4 inches of wicked fluffly snow up here in Fort Kent, I hope we get more, the biathalones are coming soon and the feilds still have no snow in them, last night we took a shortcut threw the woods and feilds in my buddies 2500hd, Fox rd in new canada, well this time of year it is usually a snowmobile trail, we made it threw in 2wd, I have never seen a january like this before. worse then last year.


Atleast last year we qot quite a bit of snow in December and a couble storms in January. I have onlly plowed twice this year. That makes 4 times total with the Tundra. It was a year ago yesterday that I got it. This is rediculas.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06sierra glad to hear your wife is ok, the truck can be fixed, harder to fix a person, that snow made the roads wicked slick, my buddy who drives a plow truck in the winter almost put his 2500hd in the ditch when we where on his way home on a state road last night. He plows town roads. one of my other friends who works at a ford dealer in the area was on his way home from training on the new 6.7l powerstroke put a focus in the ditch had summer tires on it, and was on route 11, said the roads were really bad down that way, plows had not passed at all and had like 4 inches in the road, he ended up parking the car in ashland and had his dad go pick him up with his pick up


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm not even going to bother with it. I will buff out what will buff out and touch up a couple of spots where the paint is clean off. It is an 04 and we will be getting rid of it in a couple of years anyways.


----------



## dmcarpentry

bigbadbrad;1187679 said:


> yeah we got about 4 inches of wicked fluffly snow up here in Fort Kent, I hope we get more, the biathalones are coming soon and the feilds still have no snow in them, last night we took a shortcut threw the woods and feilds in my buddies 2500hd, Fox rd in new canada, well this time of year it is usually a snowmobile trail, we made it threw in 2wd, I have never seen a january like this before. worse then last year.
> 
> on another note, my buddies boss ordered a set of fisher wings for his 8.5 xtreme vee, he went to put them on yesterday and he said they did not fit on that one either, He said he got them to fit but it took an hour and a half of grinding, cutting and changing them around to get them to fit, he was not to happy, He is thinking of trading his plow in for an xls now. The wings must be made for the 9.5 blade?


the only diffrence I can think of would be the blade height

9.5 is an inch or so taller


----------



## RepoMan207

Where and when on the next meet guys?


----------



## dmcarpentry

Longhorn Auburn ?


----------



## dmcarpentry

Pats Windham ? 
Margaritas Augusta ?


----------



## Mick76

dmcarpentry;1187995 said:


> Longhorn Auburn ?


I second that...right in my backyard!


----------



## bigbadbrad

Long Lake Sporting Club, Sinclar?


----------



## bacwudzme

DDB nice meeting you on the highway! I was driving and that was repoman taking your picture! 

06sierra glad the wife is ok.


----------



## bigbadbrad

dmcarpentry;1187872 said:


> the only diffrence I can think of would be the blade height
> 
> 9.5 is an inch or so taller


yeah I know the 9.5 is taller and i think it has a tighter curl on the bladeso the ends over hang the cutting edge more, I am probly going to have my buddy bring over to the shop so i can take a look at them, and maybe take some pics, they just bought a used stearling plow truck from us at work too, should get some pics of that when i go for a ride with him


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Tried to help make it snow by washing down all the trucks today. Just as I was finishing Some flakes came down and then the sun came out!

Maybe it will happen in a bit!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1188141 said:


> Tried to help make it snow by washing down all the trucks today. Just as I was finishing Some flakes came down and then the sun came out!
> 
> Maybe it will happen in a bit!


Thanks for the efforts, but I wouldn't recommend holding your breath on that one buddy. I think we got shafted once again.


----------



## dmcarpentry

bigbadbrad;1188124 said:


> Long Lake Sporting Club, Sinclar?


All for that

took the GF there once it was awesome HUGE lobster


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1188149 said:


> All for that
> 
> took the GF there once it was awesome HUGE lobster


I'm I'll for it.....

Any nay sayers or other suggestions, or can we roll on to the when part?


----------



## bigbadbrad

just let me know if you guys realy wanna go the the sporting club, I'll be there. bring your sleds, if we can ever get some snow that is


----------



## FisherVMan

They totally BLEW this forcast BIG TIME>............ we got 4 " yesterday and they said possible flurries............. then last nite they claimed 4-7 for Southern Aroostook and N Washington and we never got squat......................... they have ZERO idea what is going to happen when the storms back in here from New Brunswick ............. a blind man and his cane could do better than the NWS did on this storm. 
For any of the guys; that have been following the mod; to convert the Fisher Wings to fit a 7.5XV. I just posted some photos over on the Fisher thread under that" Douglas Dynamics is Listening " thread if you want to see the hack job............
Will have to wait and see whats up with this NEaster on Weds??????


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1188185 said:


> They totally BLEW this forcast BIG TIME>............ we got 4 " yesterday and they said possible flurries............. then last nite they claimed 4-7 for Southern Aroostook and N Washington and we never got squat......................... they have ZERO idea what is going to happen when the storms back in here from New Brunswick ............. a blind man and his cane could do better than the NWS did on this storm.
> For any of the guys; that have been following the mod; to convert the Fisher Wings to fit a 7.5XV. I just posted some photos over on the Fisher thread under that" Douglas Dynamics is Listening " thread if you want to see the hack job............
> Will have to wait and see whats up with this NEaster on Weds??????


Your rite Fisher V Man, they don't have a clue whats going to happen. They won't know whats going to happen on Wednesday until Tuesday night. Then they will still probly get it wrong.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1188153 said:


> I'm I'll for it.....
> 
> Any nay sayers or other suggestions, or can we roll on to the when part?


you know it's a 6 hour drive right?


----------



## FisherVMan

You got that right Mercer..................... what a pack of dufis's.................. and they get PAID for that crap!


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey.....who's this guy anyway?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1188216 said:


> you know it's a 6 hour drive right?


I was referring to Longhorn in Auburn...


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1188221 said:


> Hey.....who's this guy anyway?


WOW, you guys don't have any snow down there.


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1188216 said:


> you know it's a 6 hour drive right?


Its worth it ...

My camp is 45 min away and i can sleep 6 comfortable

what a trip that would be


----------



## dmcarpentry

well back to reality longhorn in auburn works well for most location wise I think 

Not sure about a date but someone throw out an idea I am gone this weekend and dont want to hold anything up but what about wed night ?


----------



## plowguy43

Auburn works for me as well.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1188259 said:


> Auburn works for me as well.


Looks like its the Auburn Longhorn....anyone want to set a date? cause you know damn well its going to snow on that day!....:laughing:....and if it doesn't, i can actually meet a few of you


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1188228 said:


> WOW, you guys don't have any snow down there.


You aint kidding, Pete & I were commenting on the sun and blue skys all the way down to Lang's!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1188276 said:


> Looks like its the Auburn Longhorn....anyone want to set a date? cause you know damn well its going to snow on that day!....:laughing:....and if it doesn't, i can actually meet a few of you


Anyone got anything planned for 22nd, 29th, or 5th??


----------



## RepoMan207

Missed Drew's post...Weds??? Aren't we getting snow that day....supposedly lol


----------



## dmcarpentry

Took a pic at the unit I will try to get some more of this and the international with a v box and a meyer I think the blade looks pretty custom, and is mounted on forks (not how I would have done it )


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1188293 said:


> Missed Drew's post...Weds??? Aren't we getting snow that day....supposedly lol


maybe if you set it for that day it will snow! I am game for any day!


----------



## plowguy43

I can't do it first weekend in february, and I may not be around next weeked. Other than that I should be good to go.


----------



## Mick76

Thought this might interest some of you........ http://maine.craigslist.org/lab/2149875771.html
They're looking for subs......


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1188334 said:


> Thought this might interest some of you........ http://maine.craigslist.org/lab/2149875771.html
> They're looking for subs......


I am willing to bet it is not a plowing company but a management company who took a contract from USM or one of the big ones.

That's what is happening around here. The Lowes of Scarborough went for 70K 2 years ago, this year it went for 15K. Went from a big company with loader and salting the piss out of the place to a f550 with 9' blade and salting it at the end.

I am happy people are getting work but it is hurting the over all aspect of the industry! Going to be hard to move that contract back up from 15K


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1188347 said:


> I am willing to bet it is not a plowing company but a management company who took a contract from USM or one of the big ones.
> 
> That's what is happening around here. The Lowes of Scarborough went for 70K 2 years ago, this year it went for 15K. Went from a big company with loader and salting the piss out of the place to a f550 with 9' blade and salting it at the end.
> 
> I am happy people are getting work but it is hurting the over all aspect of the industry! Going to be hard to move that contract back up from 15K


I hear ya! Probably Ferrandio and sons for the Cumbies.... wondering why they need a contractor now....what happened to their current guy? I did one last year and they wanted me to do it again (plowing and salting) for the price I charged to shovel it last year!....and their contract is as bad as USM'S!........f**k em!... Theres still proifitable work around.... you just need to look for it...


----------



## dmcarpentry

I know the numbers on a few of the gas stations in the windham area... I know grounds crew had the big apples in windham/north windham/raymond last year, thought about bidding it this year but I would of had to dedicate a truck to babysit them. I have not seen who has it this year ...


----------



## 06Sierra

They had the storm watch for 3am to 3 pm today. We got all of the accumulation during the day and earlt evening yesterday. Probably 4" total, light and fluffy stuff. This is the first time I have had to plow since the move. Just the area near the house to a half hour. I still have the 1/4 mile stretch to do but that shouldn't take too long. Much faster than I thought it would be.


----------



## plowguy43

Don't we need snow in order to sub? Scscrew that, let them fail and Ryan or drew can move in!


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1188409 said:


> Don't we need snow in order to sub? Scscrew that, let them fail and Ryan or drew can move in!


Love the idea but someone will need money, take the job, and then roll the dice to see if they get paid...

there a little late too, I wonder what changed and now they need subs in all those lacations...


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1188221 said:


> Hey.....who's this guy anyway?


Wow I need to wash that thing bad... HAH good to see you guys, I saw you guys coming up behind me, hmmm that looks like pete's, then when you started slowing down I knew who it was. Its been a while since I've been on how are you guys doin?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1188347 said:


> I am willing to bet it is not a plowing company but a management company who took a contract from USM or one of the big ones.
> 
> That's what is happening around here. The Lowes of Scarborough went for 70K 2 years ago, this year it went for 15K. Went from a big company with loader and salting the piss out of the place to a f550 with 9' blade and salting it at the end.
> 
> I am happy people are getting work but it is hurting the over all aspect of the industry! Going to be hard to move that contract back up from 15K


You know Emmerson then?


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1188428 said:


> Wow I need to wash that thing bad... HAH good to see you guys, I saw you guys coming up behind me, hmmm that looks like pete's, then when you started slowing down I knew who it was. Its been a while since I've been on how are you guys doin?


I was like Ryan thats DDB from plowsite! where he says when I got on the hammer! he grabbed his phone and snaped the pics! I left my buddy in the truck behind us out to dry I guess! thats why I got on the hammer again!!!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1188400 said:


> I know the numbers on a few of the gas stations in the windham area... I know grounds crew had the big apples in windham/north windham/raymond last year, thought about bidding it this year but I would of had to dedicate a truck to babysit them. I have not seen who has it this year ...


Exactly, I know the guy that use to do Lamprons....I have 3 of his accounts as it is now. To tell you the truth, I'm all set with gas stations. I complain that most of the guys do a really crappy job on them...but in reality, it's pretty tough. People, cars, caps.....I would loose my temper in a hurry. I received a call to bid D&D in Windham, Gray...and I think it was Gorham...I said thanks, but no thanks I'm not interested.


----------



## RepoMan207

Drew, who is that guy with the odd looking spreader..it has gaurds on the back and front rather then the sides? I think he used to do Old County rd off pope, and a bunch of other private roads.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1188286 said:


> Anyone got anything planned for 22nd, 29th, or 5th??


I'm going to be upta Moosehead on the 29th.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1188465 said:


> Drew, who is that guy with the odd looking spreader..it has gaurds on the back and front rather then the sides? I think he used to do Old County rd off pope, and a bunch of other private roads.


What's the truck ??? Black 1 ton. 1980's. With huge yellow sander ??


----------



## plowguy43

I saw that guy too and thought it was odd


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1188451 said:


> I was like Ryan thats DDB from plowsite! where he says when I got on the hammer! he grabbed his phone and snaped the pics! I left my buddy in the truck behind us out to dry I guess! thats why I got on the hammer again!!!!!!


So building the new plow tomorrow?


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1188555 said:


> What's the truck ??? Black 1 ton. 1980's. With huge yellow sander ??


Yeah, that's him.

Rumor has it he won some easement roads thru the town last year, but was kicked to the curb half way thru due to quality of work. Take that with a grain of salt....we're in Windham after all. I've always wondered who he was, I've always seen him around..but never caught up with him.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1188564 said:


> So building the new plow tomorrow?


yup, noon in Scarborough tomorrow. Nice looking truck. After riding with Pete today, I'm almost convinced my next ride is going to be a Superduty!

What are you up to tomorrow Bobby?

Pete...are you thinking about starting another thread for the Clammer, or do you want to post where ever?


----------



## plowguy43

I'm thinking I should be able to make it, at least for a little while. We got most all of the shopping done that we needed to do today so I should be let off of my leash!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1188590 said:


> I'm thinking I should be able to make it, at least for a little while. We got most all of the shopping done that we needed to do today so I should be let off of my leash!


sweet. Thumbs Up


----------



## MSS Mow

You guys should think about meeting at Gippers in Auburn. It's a great sports bar with excellent food and cold beer. I won't be traveling anytime soon so I won't be able to make it regardless of where it is held, just thought I'd throw out the suggestion.


----------



## plowguy43

Gippers works as well.

Ryan- did you ride in Petes truck or his buddies 08? That 08 is a slick lookin truck + the V10.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1188438 said:


> You know Emmerson then?


Is that who is doing it now in the Red Dump?


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1188286 said:


> Anyone got anything planned for 22nd, 29th, or 5th??


i should be able to make it this time, i want to make the motorcycle swap meet at the Augusta civic center i think it's the last weekend this month? besides that i should be free.
just narrow it down to one day and time


----------



## RepoMan207

MSS Mow;1188605 said:


> You guys should think about meeting at Gippers in Auburn. It's a great sports bar with excellent food and cold beer. I won't be traveling anytime soon so I won't be able to make it regardless of where it is held, just thought I'd throw out the suggestion.


Damn skippy, I've heard nothing but good things from my brother about Gipper's


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1188638 said:


> Gippers works as well.
> 
> Ryan- did you ride in Petes truck or his buddies 08? That 08 is a slick lookin truck + the V10.


Pete's. I want to compare the V10 to the diesel this week.


----------



## MSS Mow

RepoMan207;1188731 said:


> Damn skippy, I've heard nothing but good things from my brother about Gipper's


Hey, Skippy is my brother. lol.

Gippers is a great place. I stop there anytime I'm in the area. My uncle lives in the area and frequents the place all the time.


----------



## mercer_me

I got a dusting hear last night. It's blue sky and sunny now, there isn't a cloud in site.


----------



## Mick76

Damn..... 1" had to do all my commercial accounts!... got in a 4am....

Gippers is a great place to eat if we want to change the place...sports pub and the food is awsome....

So what day is it going to be gentleman?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1188742 said:


> Pete's. I want to compare the V10 to the diesel this week.


I loved the V10 when I test drove them, plenty of power, lots of torque, just thristy. The diesel had plenty of power as well but just didn't seem like it "cared" the truck was there. You could tell it wasn't working as hard to get up and go. Plus it gets better MPG but obviously costs more to maintain and they need to be maintained (6.0).


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1188862 said:


> Damn..... 1" had to do all my commercial accounts!... got in a 4am....
> 
> Gippers is a great place to eat if we want to change the place...sports pub and the food is awsome....
> 
> So what day is it going to be gentleman?


Where is Gippers?

could I have directions from rt 4


----------



## Mick76

120 center street auburn...... which is rt 4....... its in a plaza by the McD's on center street


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1188679 said:


> Is that who is doing it now in the Red Dump?


ahhh...I'm not sure what color his current trucks are. I know he has a grayish F450, and a red....GMC(?). I'm not sure if he is even doing it this year. I know he had it last year and or the year before. He owns Emerson's's Excavating. He has loaders, boxes, skids, 1 tons...he's not exactly small, his family has been doing the schools here for as long as I can remember.


----------



## dmcarpentry

So what day is it going to be gentleman?[/QUOTE]

wensday night ??

of Sat the 22nd ??


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is my tip of the day for you guys. Never forget that you just made that cup of coffee before taking a big swig of it!!! That brought tears to my eyes right there!


----------



## bow2no1

dmcarpentry;1189234 said:


> So what day is it going to be gentleman?


wensday night ??

of Sat the 22nd ??[/QUOTE]

lets shoot for saturday


----------



## bigbadbrad

gippers is pretty good, went there a few years back when i was rolling threw with one of my cousins, was really good food, I still say sporting club though, but it is probly 6-7 hours for most of you haha, bring your fishing gear and sleds, or you can rent a ice cabin from them, the owners son at the club has a couple that he rents out, set some flags watch them from the lounge while eating some wings and drinking some beer

we got probly 6-7 inches of light fluffy snow from this storm up here in Fort kent, hope we get more so they can pass the groomer soon to get the trails going, seen some sled trailers in town, kinda felt bad for them


----------



## dmcarpentry

look at this mess im pretty sure thats a gm bed lol http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/2152018397.html


----------



## bow2no1

dmcarpentry;1189989 said:


> look at this mess im pretty sure thats a gm bed lol http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/2152018397.html


he says he wants to get rid of it asap, he better cut that price in half


----------



## bigbadbrad

deffinatly a gm bed, kinda suprised the body lines almost match up


----------



## RepoMan207

I think you got the mess part right...if they treat it like that cosmetically....can you imagine what kind of mechanical nightmare lies under the hood. That one deserves the "Rejected" stamp.


----------



## RepoMan207

ah yup, aquired another plow today.......

Remember ClamDigger; possession is 9 ,10ths of the law :laughing:

.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

How in the heck are the stickers still on your XLS? Do you use that thing or what? Mine are all gone, and when I say all I mean all!


----------



## RepoMan207

Another fine example of D&D's fine quality control.....

The reason I have ClamDigger's plow on MY truck tonight is because the right side of the headgear's base was welded wrong. It's off just enough (1/4") so that it hits the cross member that the Ford's have from push plate to push plate, thus stopping it from locking the pin in. The GM's don't have this, so I was able to mount it with no problem.

Sorry for the crapy pics, hopefully Drew's came out better then mine...


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1190212 said:


> How in the heck are the stickers still on your XLS? Do you use that thing or what? Mine are all gone, and when I say all I mean all!


They re installed them on a prepared surface,...I'm amazed myself. I've plowed 3 or 4 times now, only one big one..., we'll see what happens IF we get anymore snow.


----------



## FisherVMan

I think after seeing these photos I am going to buy more DD stock!


----------



## bacwudzme

Repoman207 it looks like you have to adjust the plow it doesnt look like its sitting on the ground perfectly?????


























:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ddb maine

so are we not discussing w-day's possibilities to prevent a jinx? we are at 100% with it coming as a "good old typical nor-easter"


----------



## dmcarpentry

bacwudzme;1190470 said:


> Repoman207 it looks like you have to adjust the plow it doesnt look like its sitting on the ground perfectly?????
> 
> hahahaha looks like the head lights are all f'd up too :waving:
> 
> Keep us posted on the warranty work .....


----------



## bacwudzme

I took today off to help out clamdigger I really cant wait till he calls the dealership he is going to freak about the battery on them! 

(long story short, we said at the dealer it sounds like the truck was starting weak. Why dont you put a new battery in, the tech and salsman were on our case and defense its fine they put it on the bench tester when digger and I stepped outside to regroup for round 2 on picking the truck apart!) So Ryan is wiring it and 45min the battery went dead! he broght that battery to napa and the battery is JUNK! so he got the biggest one you can. 

And bout 3 hours later we have a " How many Frenchmen does it take to put on a minute mount!: well Drew and Ryan figured out Fishers nice tight tolleraces went to hell when the Welder got shut off from the girl he was texting at work and at that point the welder didnt care at that moment. Appairently Fisher does not have a good QC cause thats as bad as bending a part backwards.

I guarentee Fisher will just have a dealer grind it so it fits. I cant wait till they tell digger that! 

On a side note wher do all you Ford guys get your Warrenty work done? Digger is thinking Rowe or Arundel Ford??? Any thoughts?


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1190473 said:


> so are we not discussing w-day's possibilities to prevent a jinx? we are at 100% with it coming as a "good old typical nor-easter"


Hell they are calling for light snow next Sunday:laughing:

Like I said the only thing they can predict is the tides!


----------



## ddb maine

yeah, luckily Ive been working 7days a week. Anyone else hear that the magnetic north pole has shifted and now lies over siberia??


----------



## mercer_me

It sounds like most of us is going to get snow Wednesday. I'm hoping it's going to be more than what they are saying.



WABI TV5;1190492 said:


> Wednesday: becoming cloudy. Snow developing. Steadiest snow will fall south of Greenville and Millinocket with light to moderate accumulations possible. Windy. Highs in the upper 20s to mid-30s.





Maine.gov;1190492 said:


> .TUESDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT.
> LOWS 13 TO 19. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS...BECOMING NORTHEAST AROUND
> 10 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW 40 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY...SNOW LIKELY. MODERATE SNOW ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE. HIGHS
> IN THE UPPER 20S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW
> 70 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY WITH A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. LOWS
> AROUND 20.


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## plowguy43

On the radio they were saying its going to definitely snow, I'm not getting my hopes up too high.


----------



## mercer_me

Accu Weather is saying we are going to get hamered. http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44153/storm-may-unfold-into-allout-b-1.asp


----------



## 06Sierra

They aren't giving any amounts up here. It doesn't look like it will be bad here compared to down state. Although a couple of times in the last week they were calling for 30 percent chance of snow showers and we got 2-3 inches.


----------



## RepoMan207

I haven't even botherd to look at a forecast over the last week....whats the point?.?


----------



## plowguy43

I know, they can talk about totals all day long- just like our last Blizzard that maxed out at 8" at my accounts (was supposed to be over a foot). I'll believe it when its on the ground.


----------



## ClamDigger

Exactly......!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1190470 said:


> Repoman207 it looks like you have to adjust the plow it doesnt look like its sitting on the ground perfectly?????
> 
> :laughing::


I think the guy that put it together did a damn good job actually. Thumbs Up


----------



## FisherVMan

Repo thats an awful lot of yellow in one dooryard ! Looks very very nice,
Now back to the storm Weds..................... I absolutely love this new term they are using on Accuweather for our area over on this side of the state we are going to get a "Disrupting" amounts of snow!! Wow I am frightened .................. I think I will go down and buy up everything they have at the grocery store to get ready as it sounds massive!!!! What a load of crap........................ we will get the standard 6-8" like we always do when they start all that dribble........... hey when I lived in Alaska they would say possible chance of some snow showers and we would get a foot or 18" and no one thought anything about it . When I was a kid everyone in Aroostook County had a set of tire chains in their trunk and I can remember seeing a dozen cars at the foot of Malcolm Hilll in Topsfield "chainin up " to get over the hill . Now they all tune in to the "Storm Watch " and shake in their boots; over these blow hards forcasts; that only pan out about 5% of the time???................ I figure I am going to plow it if we get 4-12"; and if we get more I am plowing it AGAIN............. so bring it to he!! on .


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1190943 said:


> Repo thats an awful lot of yellow in one dooryard ! Looks very very nice,


Tell me about it! I gatta say, that XV is like a feather on my truck compared to the XLS. It's only about 176 lbs difference, but it's very noticable.


----------



## 06Sierra

I saw that, disrupting, what a joke. Look at three different stations and get three different forecasts! Weather bug is right on. They are saying a 50 percent chance of snow for Wed. Can't go wrong with that one


----------



## 06Sierra

Weather.com and accuweather are saying cloudy that day.


----------



## RepoMan207

Check out WGME's description........"several Inches" ....ahhh, ok, so what does that mean EXACTLY? I watched the interactive "futurecast", which shows us in a spin wheel effect. I don't know what's more frustrating, not having snow, or not knowing what to expect.


----------



## plowguy43

Whatever I'm getting my lawn mower tuned up and ready. There's a better chance of it being 70's and sunny at this point.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207 nice looking what size is it


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1190983 said:


> Whatever I'm getting my lawn mower tuned up and ready. There's a better chance of it being 70's and sunny at this point.


my mowers are all ready had them going today


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1190987 said:


> RepoMan207 nice looking what size is it


That's Rob's...ClamDigger's plow. I had to muckle a hold of it last night and take it home because we couldn't mount it to his or Pete's Ford. The cross member was getting in the way of the mounting horns...look at my last posted picture of the headgear....its supposed to be welded at a perfect 90 degree angle...apparently someone was sleeping at the wheel as it's about 1/4" - 1/2" off....just enough to get in the way of mounting.

It's a 8.5'. Pete and Rob did the blade while I did the truck. Drew added commentary and lended a hand when needed (good catch on the headgear by the way!), and our good buddy Bobby wasn't allowed off his leash yesterday unfortunately. We missed the wise_ass comments and sarcasm. 

So Drew....when are we going to take a ride south and pick up that XLS man?!?!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1190983 said:


> Whatever I'm getting my lawn mower tuned up and ready. There's a better chance of it being 70's and sunny at this point.


Hey, you guys want to hit my camp this weekend, we can launch my boat back into the water and head over to the sandbar for some fun in the sun  ? I hear Frye's leap is quiete this time of year lol.


----------



## plowguy43

Sure! I bet if we did it then we's start getting some snow LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

precisely my thoughts lol


----------



## bacwudzme

ClamDiggers plow is ready for Wednesday storm!payup:redbounce


Cupo said he had 3 models and non agreed with each other..................................

does that make em blonde's or redheads?


----------



## plowguy43

Your crazy Pete, but I love it LOL


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1191248 said:


> Cupo said he had 3 models and non agreed with each other..................................
> 
> does that make em blonde's or redheads?


Blondes that argue with redheads.......


----------



## bigbadbrad

now that you show that i am going to have to check my plow, cause it has a hard time to get the pass. side pin in at times, well most of the time, told the dealer this, dropped the plow off when i did warrenty work and they said they had no problems hooking it up to their shop truck, which is a gm, so we may be on to some thing for my plow as well


----------



## RepoMan207

So good ol'e Charlie has finally stepped up to the plate with the some.....vague numbers for this storm.....

.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1191003 said:


> That's Rob's...ClamDigger's plow. I had to muckle a hold of it last night and take it home because we couldn't mount it to his or Pete's Ford. The cross member was getting in the way of the mounting horns...look at my last posted picture of the headgear....its supposed to be welded at a perfect 90 degree angle...apparently someone was sleeping at the wheel as it's about 1/4" - 1/2" off....just enough to get in the way of mounting.
> 
> It's a 8.5'. Pete and Rob did the blade while I did the truck. Drew added commentary and lended a hand when needed (good catch on the headgear by the way!), and our good buddy Bobby wasn't allowed off his leash yesterday unfortunately. We missed the wise_ass comments and sarcasm.
> 
> So Drew....when are we going to take a ride south and pick up that XLS man?!?!


Soon very soon...


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1191009 said:


> Hey, you guys want to hit my camp this weekend, we can launch my boat back into the water and head over to the sandbar for some fun in the sun  ? I hear Frye's leap is quiete this time of year lol.


Boaters beach for some volley ball sounds good, Love the hot waitresses at Fryes too


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad just talked to my cousin (who plows roads) and he said 6 to 8 inches. But, I'm not sure where he heard that.


----------



## dmcarpentry

8.5 EZV for sale Bought as a leftover 3 seasons ago has new headlights and has never had an issue 

3400.obo


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1191650 said:


> Boaters beach for some volley ball sounds good, Love the hot waitresses at Fryes too


Oh most deffenitly! And I have a good excuse to wear my sunglasses to....check out the view.


----------



## MJM Landscaping

Ahhh boaters beach. Might not be called that anymore if the water district gets their way. The boaters club contract ran out this year and Standish wants a public beach. Go figure we will get screwed.:realmad:


----------



## RepoMan207

I went back and took a closer look at the forecast....We're getting shafted once again! Not to be greedy or selfish, but CT & MA are getting the jackpot, while we're....as previously stated; getting shafted!










.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1191686 said:


> I went back and took a closer look at the forecast....We're getting shafted once again! Not to be greedy or selfish, but CT & MA are getting the jackpot, while we're....as previously stated; getting shafted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I gues the hell we are getting shafted. :realmad: F*ck going North, I'm headed South.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i think i am going to go to new york this weekend go and go plow, whos with me, we just need to get some stickers made up for our windsheilds like that one guy from new york city, haha


----------



## RepoMan207

MJM Landscaping;1191685 said:


> Ahhh boaters beach. Might not be called that anymore if the water district gets their way. The boaters club contract ran out this year and Standish wants a public beach. Go figure we will get screwed.:realmad:


It will always be known to me as "The Sandbar", as that is what it has been called since I was young enough to remember. Rooster tails and bomb fires...many found memories. I honestly don't care for what it has become today though...too many retards and egotistical ass_holes. With that being said, I hope to hell Standish doesn't get there mits on it (I can't believe I just typed that, I despise PWD).I saw there plans for it back in July....parking lot, boardwalks, and a wooden bridge to the beach...:realmad:

That reminds me of a story....A friend and I "borrowed" my dad's boat one night when I was 14. At the time it was brand new with only 20 hours on it.....I some how blew a fuse just as we were passing mini's island on the way back., everything went dead, it sounded like the prop fell off, then there was no lights, radio...just dead silence. I thought for sure I hit a rock or something and blew the motor (I was young / dumb and didn't know any better). After a few hours of drifting and checking around, we found the fuse. It was a good thing I also "borrowed" the old man's Merit's, and watched Macgyver on a regular basis lol. I used the foil liner to wrap the fuse in...we got back to the mooring and rowed into the beach just as he was getting in his truck to leave for work. He got a kick out of it when I finally told him...15 years later, but let me tell ya, he would of killed me back then.


----------



## RepoMan207

Screw NY, I wouldn't mind hitting MA though.


----------



## RepoMan207

Well, her she is boys! I had unrealistic hopes that they would change the prediction to a more northerly track....unfortunately that's not the case......


----------



## ddb maine

updated, its moving more north.

Hey repo, I saw a guy on wednesday morning in gorham at a bank parking lot I think it was acros from estabrooks on 25. A chevy 2500 with a 7.5' (visual guess) blower on the front. The chute was nearly as tall as the truck. Any idea who that is and how the hell he sees anything?

p.s. I live under the "O" in sanford.:redbounce


----------



## ddb maine

I feel like I just had someone tell me my kid is the smelly kid.... I went outside and the condensation on my truck isn't frozen. Well thats wierd its 10*. There is so much salt/sand on my truck its now frost proof... I need a power washer.:crying:


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1192081 said:


> I feel like I just had someone tell me my kid is the smelly kid.... I went outside and the condensation on my truck isn't frozen. Well thats wierd its 10*. There is so much salt/sand on my truck its now frost proof... I need a power washer.:crying:


I think it's time for you to have a talk with your truck, and tell it it needs to take a bath lol... 
On another note, I belive I speak for a lot of us (except Mick) that none of us would mind at this point if this storm tured north hard, and dumped the 25" on us...


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1192081 said:


> I feel like I just had someone tell me my kid is the smelly kid.... I went outside and the condensation on my truck isn't frozen. Well thats wierd its 10*. There is so much salt/sand on my truck its now frost proof... I need a power washer.:crying:


Don't feel bad, my truck hasn't been washed since the last storm either- the plow and salter was sprayed down and PB Blasted, but the truck has been neglected 

On another note- all of my accounts are in the 4-8" range, if we get 8" I can charge the bank double so I'm praying (not holding my breath).


----------



## Mick76

Give me a nice 4-8 incher anyday...I HATE BLIZZARDS!.......Hey we're all gonna make some $ so lets stop the b&^%$#n. WE'RE GETTIN SNOW!payuppayup


----------



## 06Sierra

I could get 2-4 or nothing. Close to the line on that last map.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1192161 said:


> Give me a nice 4-8 incher anyday...I HATE BLIZZARDS!.......Hey we're all gonna make some $ so lets stop the b&^%$#n. WE'RE GETTIN SNOW!payuppayup


That was my thoughts, 8 inches in perfect. Most customers have 4wd, but 8 is justified for a plow and its a quick easy clean up. And it makes for nice piles.

Can you tell I do not get paid extra for bigger storms.

I've got some work to get done to the plow, pretreat a driveway and I'm off.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1192161 said:


> Give me a nice 4-8 incher anyday...I HATE BLIZZARDS!.......Hey we're all gonna make some $ so lets stop the b&^%$#n. WE'RE GETTIN SNOW!payuppayup


Very true my friend. I ain't b*tching one bit- I guess my half naked snow dance worked!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1192235 said:


> Very true my friend. I ain't b*tching one bit- I guess my half naked snow dance worked!


Good thinng you were half naked.... I hate to see the snowfall map if you were fully naked!...LOL


----------



## stan the man

ddb maine;1192232 said:


> That was my thoughts, 8 inches in perfect. Most customers have 4wd, but 8 is justified for a plow and its a quick easy clean up. And it makes for nice piles.
> 
> Can you tell I do not get paid extra for bigger storms.
> 
> I've got some work to get done to the plow, pretreat a driveway and I'm off.


you dont get paid extra for big storms


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1192255 said:


> Good thinng you were half naked.... I hate to see the snowfall map if you were fully naked!...LOL


LOL - I can't get naked, Too many weirdo's up here in Otisfield (I maybe one of them)


----------



## PlowMan03

Bobby I think there ALOT of weirdo's around not including yourself lol jk


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1192055 said:


> updated, its moving more north.
> 
> Hey repo, I saw a guy on wednesday morning in gorham at a bank parking lot I think it was acros from estabrooks on 25. A chevy 2500 with a 7.5' (visual guess) blower on the front. The chute was nearly as tall as the truck. Any idea who that is and how the hell he sees anything?
> 
> p.s. I live under the "O" in sanford.:redbounce


I know who he is....his name is eluding me right now. I think he lives down off Buck st. somewhere. I watched him almost hit a Gorham cop a few yeas ago pulling out of the BK parking lot (I'm talking inches close, not feet)....I think the cop was wondering the same thing at the time lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1192274 said:


> you dont get paid extra for big storms


Ditto on that question.

How's Stan feeling? If your guys get in a bind and need a hand here and there, don't hesitate to give me a shout.

How goes the insurance battle?


----------



## RepoMan207

So is this agreeable to all that can attend?

*Maine Plowsite Meet:*

22nd at Gipper's @ 12 noon
120 Center St. in Auburn
http://www.gippers.com/

.


----------



## 06Sierra

I wish I could make the drive down on the 22nd. I think I am actually off that day. I have a couple vehicles that need some lovin! Its not very often that I get a weekend off!


----------



## ddb maine

I bill per 24 hour period. Majority of my customers are verbal basis and have known me since I was 10. It's just the way I do business. If there was a monster storm and I stood to loose money if I didnt up the rates that might be a different story. All we have is our name and our word.


I cant imagine he has any solid way of knowing exactly where the front of that thing is. I understand knowing your equipment etc. but some people dont have that ability to think in the third dimension. Also that truck looked VERY front heavy when he lifted it. Have you seen it in action? is it any good?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1192351 said:


> So is this agreeable to all that can attend?
> 
> *Maine Plowsite Meet:*
> 
> 22nd at Gipper's @ 12 noon
> 120 Center St. in Auburn
> http://www.gippers.com/
> 
> .


Works for me.......


----------



## plowguy43

I can do the 22nd as well.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1192400 said:


> I bill per 24 hour period. Majority of my customers are verbal basis and have known me since I was 10. It's just the way I do business. If there was a monster storm and I stood to loose money if I didnt up the rates that might be a different story. All we have is our name and our word.
> 
> I cant imagine he has any solid way of knowing exactly where the front of that thing is. I understand knowing your equipment etc. but some people dont have that ability to think in the third dimension. Also that truck looked VERY front heavy when he lifted it. Have you seen it in action? is it any good?


I've never actully seen it in action, but the results are pretty damn good.


----------



## plowguy43

*Welcome to Otisfield, we don't take a liking to Fords in these parts...*


----------



## mercer_me

This is what Maine.gov has to say for Southern Somerset County-



Maine.gov;1192211 said:


> .WEDNESDAY...SNOW. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 6 INCHES. HIGHS
> IN THE UPPER 20S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.
> CHANCE OF SNOW 90 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE EVENING. LOWS IN
> THE LOWER 20S. NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.
> CHANCE OF SNOW 50 PERCENT.


I'm realy hoping I get atleast 6". I want to go snowmobiling this weakend.


----------



## mercer_me

I like Chanel 2's prediction the best.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1192469 said:


> I've never actully seen it in action, but the results are pretty damn good.


Isn't it Randy O'brion? Least I think that's his name, one of my workers knows the guy. He does or atleast last year I saw that truck doing the 7-11 intown Gorham. I don't plow that route anymore but my guy mentioned seeing it in town.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1192512 said:


> I like Chanel 2's prediction the best.


HAH, imagine if those ripples were to scale! oh there goes Bar Harbor!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1192556 said:


> Isn't it Randy O'brion? Least I think that's his name, one of my workers knows the guy. He does or atleast last year I saw that truck doing the 7-11 intown Gorham. I don't plow that route anymore but my guy mentioned seeing it in town.


ahhh, I'm not sure if that's his name or not. I know White Rock does most of his work, But Ill be damned if I can remember his name. I'm not sure about the 7-11, I don't think he has it this year, if he did previously, I was in there getting some disgusting coffee during the last storm when a white Superduty dropped his blade and started cleaning around the side. I know carl knows who he is...

You must do residential work in Gorham right?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1192590 said:
 

> ahhh, I'm not sure if that's his name or not. I know White Rock does most of his work, But Ill be damned if I can remember his name. I'm not sure about the 7-11, I don't think he has it this year, if he did previously, I was in there getting some disgusting coffee during the last storm when a white Superduty dropped his blade and started cleaning around the side. I know carl knows who he is...
> 
> You must do residential work in Gorham right?


We do a dozen residentials and a few private roads. Most are doing work around there for too cheap for me to compete. The fun part is I don't market there, most I picked up from talking to people at Hannafords while getting groceries


----------



## plowguy43

Does he park his rig at a storage facitily off of 202 in gorham/buxton? Maybe its not 202, narraganset street I think is the name? I went by a GMC with a snowblower mounted to the front just yesterday on my way to buxton.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1192600 said:


> We do a dozen residentials and a few private roads. Most are doing work around there for too cheap for me to compete. The fun part is I don't market there, most I picked up from talking to people at Hannafords while getting groceries


"Too cheap".....we're going to have to sit down and compare notes. I couldn't scare anyone off with my outrageous bids...believe me, I tried. I have over a half dozen accounts from the village area back into the Standish side of the 237 that I'm charging decent money for....frankly, I'm over charging a quite a few of them as I didn't want to be over there to begin with. My route just kept growing and growing this year, to the point where I had a trail of accounts from here to there and back. Some would say I'm nuts, but if were to look at a map of all my accounts....I would be nuts not to. I spent 4 years getting everything within my town's border and eventually to a 5 mile radius....now I'm back to a multi town route, and I'm banging my head off the wall for it. Next year will be another story, I have no interest in a longer route again. If it wasn't for Dana scaling back, and the delusions of $$ signs, I wouldn't be there now lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1192640 said:


> Does he park his rig at a storage facitily off of 202 in gorham/buxton? Maybe its not 202, narraganset street I think is the name? I went by a GMC with a snowblower mounted to the front just yesterday on my way to buxton.


Not sure, I know he has a place over by Gorham Sand & Gravel. Was it a Blue GM?


----------



## plowguy43

Can't remember, it was either black or dark blue I think.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1192655 said:


> Can't remember, it was either black or dark blue I think.


That would be the one.


----------



## plowguy43

I can see that being helpful in portland or L/A, but around here I'd think its quicker to plow.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1192641 said:


> "Too cheap".....we're going to have to sit down and compare notes. I couldn't scare anyone off with my outrageous bids...believe me, I tried. I have over a half dozen accounts from the village area back into the Standish side of the 237 that I'm charging decent money for....frankly, I'm over charging a quite a few of them as I didn't want to be over there to begin with. My route just kept growing and growing this year, to the point where I had a trail of accounts from here to there and back. Some would say I'm nuts, but if were to look at a map of all my accounts....I would be nuts not to. I spent 4 years getting everything within my town's border and eventually to a 5 mile radius....now I'm back to a multi town route, and I'm banging my head off the wall for it. Next year will be another story, I have no interest in a longer route again. If it wasn't for Dana scaling back, and the delusions of $$ signs, I wouldn't be there now lol.
> 
> View attachment 89964


Might want to try Falmouth/ Portland, I get better rates in Falmouth and Portland. We have a good schedule and it is Perfect for what I wanted. Next year I can already tell I will be pulling my hair out as we start a few contracts this spring that are good size and will end up expanding my service area.


----------



## plowguy43

I just passed Drew and His brother on 302 by Lee's trailer. Both trucks had the plows on, one was towing his enclosed trailer, and drew had his pull plow mounted- lookin good!


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1192675 said:


> Might want to try Falmouth/ Portland, I get better rates in Falmouth and Portland. We have a good schedule and it is Perfect for what I wanted. Next year I can already tell I will be pulling my hair out as we start a few contracts this spring that are good size and will end up expanding my service area.


You would s-h-i-t a chicken if you knew what my buddy gets in the Normand Berube/Risbara developments in Scarborough..........

Usally once a season we try to ride with each other so we know each others Custumers driveways yards. what I get 35 for in Hollis he gets like 65ish. in size and pushes.

I kinda hope we get over 12" I'd like a double charge. Cupo is talking storm next Tues.:redbounce We're in a active weather patern!!!!!!


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1192323 said:


> Ditto on that question.
> 
> How's Stan feeling? If your guys get in a bind and need a hand here and there, don't hesitate to give me a shout.
> 
> How goes the insurance battle?


i am feel good. ins. battle [email protected]@ks i am with alstate and he is with alstate to. to day the guys come and got the trucks i am going to ran with jim wing man. some accounts i do myself so i can give him some infor on how to do them. you are talking on amount for driveway i do sentor snow driveway plowing on rt 88 i get 100.00. cumberland yarmouth and falmouth is good for the money


----------



## MaineF250

It looks like we're finally gonna get a decent storm, gentlemen, hopefully she'll stay on her path or push even farther north. If we stay in an active weather pattern that would be great. 

Looking forward to seeing some of you around scarborough :salute:


----------



## MJM Landscaping

The blue GMC with the blower mounted on it is Bob Gould. Older guy has been plowing and mowing for a long time. All he wants to do is mow so we refer work back and forth. It does a good job but very slow. He had it mounted on a mid 80's chevy with a flat bed a few years back but the truck kept breaking. One thing I dont like is it runs off a gas engine. I would imagine the same problems as a gas sander engine.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice, I'd imagine a small diesel would be perfect for that thing plus get better "mileage". 

No one wants to know the story behind the burnt truck picture?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1192876 said:


> No one wants to know the story behind the burnt truck picture?


Ya, what's the story behind that?


----------



## 06Sierra

Fill us in on the fried truck.


----------



## Moss Man

Looks like a payday tomorrow and maybe one next week, the timing couldn't be better for this.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well looks like the storm is going to miss us up here in the far north again, this is starting to suck, was in the upper 20's today, not to january like at all


----------



## plowguy43

Well last friday I was on my way home from work and was maybe a mile from my house or less. Well there was 2 voluteer trucks and a firetruck all lit up and I could see the smoke. I could see the truck all on fire and asked one of the firemen if I could get by- no go, the hose was going across the street so I couldn't run it over. I had to go all the way around the lake (pleasant lake in casco) to get to my road.

The guy mustve been uninsured because the truck is still sitting in the same spot just over the town line. Funny part is the plow is my MM1 I sold for $250 earlier this fall that I spray painted to get rid of it (it was rusted bad).


----------



## 06Sierra

I have a cousin in casco. I can't think of the route he lives on right now. I have only been there once since they moved from portland. I take it you aren't too far from there?


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1192688 said:


> I just passed Drew and His brother on 302 by Lee's trailer. Both trucks had the plows on, one was towing his enclosed trailer, and drew had his pull plow mounted- lookin good!


Thanks Bobby

Hopefully the white truck will have a a little more yellow up front soon


----------



## 06Sierra

I just looked at a map. Is there a little store at the intersection of 201 and Casco road?


----------



## mercer_me

This is what Maine.gov has to say for Sounthern Somerset County -



Maine.gov;1192996 said:


> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM WEDNESDAY TO MIDNIGHT
> EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
> 
> .TONIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS
> 10 TO 18. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF SNOW 50 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES. HIGHS IN
> THE MID 20S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.
> CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY IN THE EVENING...THEN A
> CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF
> 4 TO 7 INCHES. LOWS AROUND 18. NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH.
> CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.


I'm hoping for more than 4 to 7 inches. But, I gues that's better then nothing.


----------



## Moss Man

I gambled on purchasing the off truck portion of the Fisher MM2 for my truck this season, hoping to at least make enough plowing a few driveways to pay for it............time will tell.


----------



## RepoMan207

It seems as though they've changed it alittle more!


----------



## RepoMan207

And yet again an hour later, it's moving further north! purplebou


----------



## FisherVMan

Heeeeeeeeeeres the latest at 2 am This is from the Weather Chanel and they are now uping it a little more North with slightly larger amounts ????? Char Ching............

Winter Storm Warning for Central Washington, ME
from 7 am EST, Wed., Jan. 12, 2011 until 1 am EST, Thu., Jan. 13, 2011

Radar MapWhat's This?
Updated 12 Jan 2011 1:55 am Local TimeEnlarge Map | Weather in Motion®

*WINTER STORM WARNING* REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM WEDNESDAY TO 1 AM EST THURSDAY...

* PRECIPITATION TYPE... SNOW. [*Let it snow let it snow let it snow*]

* *ACCUMULATIONS*... <<<<<<<<<<<< *6 TO 10 INCHES *>>>>>>>>>>> [ *V Plows Delight *].

* TIMING... WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

* TEMPERATURES... UPPER 20S AND LOWER 30S.

* WINDS... NORTH WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 35 MPH.

* IMPACTS... HIGH IMPACT. HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS WILL CREATE VERY HAZARDOUS TRAVELING CONDITIONS. OCCASIONAL BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL CAUSE NEAR WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES.[ We specialize in White Out conditions now that we are *STROBE* equiped!]

Warning: This messages and its contents have been slightly altered and in no way reflects the actual report from the NWS in Caribou Me; However the Accumulation section has NOT!
Go get em boys......................


----------



## mercer_me

I got no school today. So I'm going to be plowing with my uncle in the ole Ford 9000. Then I'm going to do driveways after we get enough snow to plow. Tod Simcox is saying 5 to 9 inches froe Central Maine. I'm hoping it keeps turning North.


----------



## GMCHD plower

They cancelled school for me to Will! Gotta help in the barn, then going riding for a bit, then gonna go do some plowing.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1193313 said:


> And yet again an hour later, it's moving further north! purplebou
> 
> View attachment 90023


OH baby, I'm lovin it. No longer on the line, now I'm in the battlefield!

Start: "Highway to the dangerzone"


----------



## ddb maine

Numbers are going up.


----------



## mercer_me

This is what Chanel 5 has to say.


----------



## bacwudzme

Yeah they cancelled: I cancelled work for myself today, wait im not swinging a hammer today gunna be PLOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClamDigger

hey Repoman207 .im finely on if I'm doing this right. looks like we are going to make some money today

View attachment 90010
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bacwudzme

ClamDigger;1193419 said:


> hey Repoman207 .im finely on if I'm doing this right. looks like we are going to make some money today
> 
> Alright Digger leaps and bounds today on the Internet!!!!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> As in the words of fisherVman your plow and truck are going to have a proper chrisining with this storm!wesport
> 
> Your truck right now being from Georgia is saying :realmad: what in the heck is this stuff falling and what in the he!! is hanging off the front of me


----------



## ddb maine

Its been snowing for 2 hours now, just measured 3" down, and the snow rate is only supposed to increase from here. I was hoping to leave at noon. Time to clear out the ones who need to go to work.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1192996 said:


> I just looked at a map. Is there a little store at the intersection of 201 and Casco road?


Yes I'm just over the casco line. There are routes 11 and 121 up here. There is a store at the corner of that intersection as well.

Calling for 8-12 pretty much everywhere now. Taking the day off of work and making some extra $$$$$ plowin baby. Bring me 8"+!!!


----------



## dmcarpentry

about an inch here ..


----------



## ClamDigger

Thanks Repoman for the huge hookup on the plow and all the help .:salute::


----------



## dmcarpentry

if you guys hurry Chanel 6 is about to teach us(and the world) how to drive in the snow :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan is a class act through and through.


----------



## Mick76

Clam, you going to the "meet" sat the 22nd?


----------



## Megunticook

Here in Camden snow started falling at 7:30. It's now just before 10, coming down hard and sideways, but wind is not howling yet. Looks like about 3 inches on the ground at this point. Wind is supposed to stiffen going into the afternoon, could be interesting. Temp. was 22 when I got up at 5:30...


----------



## 06Sierra

They live on 201 close to Casco rd.

Have fun down there and be safe guys!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1193417 said:


> Yeah they cancelled: I cancelled work for myself today, wait im not swinging a hammer today gunna be PLOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ClamDigger;1193419 said:


> hey Repoman207 .im finely on if I'm doing this right. looks like we are going to make some money today
> 
> View attachment 90010


[/QUOTE]

Sweetness! I'm seeing white gold boys!  payup payup


----------



## RepoMan207

ClamDigger;1193428 said:


> Thanks Repoman for the huge hookup on the plow and all the help .:salute::





plowguy43;1193434 said:


> Ryan is a class act through and through.


Thanks Guys! :salute:


----------



## ddb maine

9" 5 hours in!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

We might get 2" here. I heard it is freezing rain in Ft Kent.


----------



## ddb maine

This is awesome! 11-12" of light fluffy goodness. All piles are at 8' and counting.


----------



## FisherVMan

It never started here until 12:30 and we now have about an inch and it is getting wound up pretty good at this point but I have no idea how long it will last???? WeatherBug has up our totals an hour or so ago from this morning and are now calling for 7-12" here but who knows ..............really makes no differance as I will plow it when it gets to be 6" and will then go from there! I got my Strobe System that I have wanted for years for Christmas; and just got them all hooked up last nite! Two in the rear lens; and two in the headlight encloser; and god are they NICE!!! With this blowing sidewise stuff they really would increase the safety factor big time no question about it! And they look totally COOL!! I have them doing a climbing pattern; that repeats itself ;with each flash a TRIPPLE flash; and it looks like a space shuttle with them snapin; combined with the light bar up top; its sorta Christmas treeie looking . A trucker went by and saw them, and called a buddy of mine; and told him he saw it all lit up as I was testing them earlyer; And told him to call me; and say that they had noticed them up at the SPACE STATION!!!!
I cant imagine what it is like up NORTH today; the boys up there; must be so frustrated they could scream................... can you imagine the lost revenue without the sledders; and no one plowing etc??? OMG.................... I know and hate that feeling; but I do have my fingers crossed for you guys; that they blow this forcast and you get a FOOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

It doesn't bother me not having any snow. But we need some! This is killing the guys that rely on snowmobile season. I don't see many people around here that just do snow removal. Most guys have a day job or are retired. The bigger companies that do I think have enough business contracts so it doesn't kill them too bad.

My brother was telling me about a local guy that thought he would get into the business the winter of 07-08. He bought a bunch of equipment and lowballed everyone else around. With all the snow up here that winter, he got what he deserved and took a huge hit to the bank account!


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1193571 said:


> We might get 2" here. I heard it is freezing rain in Ft Kent.





FisherVMan;1193686 said:


> I cant imagine what it is like up NORTH today; the boys up there; must be so frustrated they could scream................... can you imagine the lost revenue without the sledders; and no one plowing etc??? OMG.................... I know and hate that feeling; but I do have my fingers crossed for you guys; that they blow this forcast and you get a FOOT!!!!!!!!!


yup, not even a TRACE of snow today up here in Fort Kent, has actually been quite warm this week for January, in the mid 20's. We did have some freezing rain up here today. Not nice at all. First year I actually have a paying regular driveway to do, and we dont have any snow. Pretty dead up here, hotels are all empty and so are the restaurants and bars, they even had to cancel the Eagle Lake/ Irving 100 dog sled races that were supposed to be this weekend cause we dont have enough snow for it to be safe for the dogs, and the ice is to unstable on the lake also, St. John River has not even froze over yet this winter


----------



## 06Sierra

It started snowing here a little after 4. Nothing hard yet. We may get 2" out of it. Then again, we may get 2 feet! It's tough up here this winter for snowmobiling! Makes me happy to have an ATV instead. How about that 3 ton weight limit on the bridge up there?!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we had 6" by 4pm so I launched into them and just got back in now; and the visibility is bad, really appreaciated having the strobes tonite as the Canadian Log Trucks stream by the mouth of the driveways on Route 1 @ 40-60 mph right in Blizzard conditions with their 4 Light system they use over there. If there was a car coming the other way they would just smash right into you broadside and probably kill you and then say "Well we have wood to haul and a family to feed " I cant believe the speed they go thru here at???? Anyway the snow is easy to push. Tonite WABI was crowing about 7-14"; and I dont think we will get that much; but I didnt want to leave it and let it pile up all nite ;incase we DID! So now they say it wont quit here in Washington and Hancock Countys till 3-4 am tomorrow morning ;so it will probably leave us another 6" by morning I guess. Some of my drives are very very steep, and have nothing buy ice all over them now; so trying to push a foot of snow UPHILL is ugly. So for us its just easyer on the truck; to plow 6" tonite; and 6" in the morning. My English Setter likes that better anyway as he is the only "BOSS" I have on my truck!!!


----------



## bow2no1

i plowed so much today, my costumes lawns are showing. time to bring out the lawn mower now! lol


----------



## plowguy43

Still making the rounds from 10am this morning.

Got to see mick76 in action out in auburn- nice setup over there, definitely a well oiled machine!


----------



## mercer_me

We (my uncle and I) started sanding at 7 and it was freezing rain. Then around 8 it started to snow. We went and ate breakfast and then we headed out around 10 plowing. It was coming down wicked hard. We coudn't keep up with it, some roads had 6" on them when we got to them. We never stoped plowing until 5. When we got done it had let up alot. My uncle is going back at 8 to plow more and clean up and sand when it's all over. Then I went and plowed the few drivways I have. I'd say we got between 10 and 12 inches. We did get a thumbs up today, wich never happens usualy people show you another finger.


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't think we hit an inch yet. It is a very fine snow and the wind is blowing like crazy. My wife said she couldn't see a thing on the way home from work. The mile and a half commute from work at midnight is going to be tuff


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1194120 said:


> I don't think we hit an inch yet. It is a very fine snow and the wind is blowing like crazy. My wife said she couldn't see a thing on the way home from work. The mile and a half commute from work at midnight is going to be tuff


Earlier today in Belgrade you coudn't we a telaphone pole length. The wind was blowing wicked hard and it was snowing wicked hard.


----------



## Dewey

Been out since !0 this a.m... Got one round on all the year rounders.... two on some... I think i'm gonna wait till 3 in the mornin and go back out it looks like its leting up.. but wind blowing like the devil....I'd say we have 12-14 "....


----------



## bigbadbrad

well the fluries just started up here, no accumalation yet

yeah the whole bridge scrape kinda sucks, but it has been coming to this for a while, My uncle works at customs, he has been there longer then anyone else in the port, and he had said that he had seen this coming for a while. When you ride under the bridge on the snowmobile/atv trail you can see pieces of the concrete under the bridge missing, it is a very old bridge, and we need a new one, there was one in the plans, but canada does not want to pay for their part now, i think this is trying to put the pressure on them to pay up. Hurts the truckers whose rates are cut pretty low as it is and with fuel high have to make an extra 40 mile trip to madawaska bridge and back to the mill in clair, also they loose a load or two a day which means they make less, which will mean that they wont be buying new trucks, which will suck for us, also we had customers in canada who would come for repairs, which now they cant cross the bridge, and have to travel the extra 40 miles to get here, they will just go to the dealer in rive de loupe which will now be close for them to get to


----------



## 06Sierra

What is your uncle's name? Pm it to me if you don't want his name in a public forum. I do the same as him. Not many old timers like him left now days! It's funny that Canada is holding this one up. Down in Calais/St Stephen, they had the road to the new bridge pretty much done before the U.S. govt. had final plans done.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well the government already bought the ols masonic lodge on main street, and i guess they all ready have the plans for the bridge supposed to be like the new bridge in allagash, no top to it and high arch so flooding wont affect it, are you in boder patrol or customs? i know people in both


----------



## plowguy43

Just got in for the day. Headin to bed, tomorrow night I'm headin back out for the bank properties.


----------



## bow2no1

Dewey;1194133 said:


> Been out since !0 this a.m... Got one round on all the year rounders.... two on some... I think i'm gonna wait till 3 in the mornin and go back out it looks like its leting up.. but wind blowing like the devil....I'd say we have 12-14 "....


where mid coast are u? we got about the same here, i have been ot since 8am till about 6pm. plowed everyone twice. it got kinda warn this afternoon and i noticed some melting. i'm hoping for ice in the morning payup


----------



## 06Sierra

I heard that, my wife's aunt came down for a visit last week and was telling us. I started with INS in 2002. That no longer exists now, after the Customs take over


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup CBP now i think is what i heard my budy who work outa v.b. for border patrol calling it the other day


----------



## 06Sierra

That's it. When people ask me what it stands for I tell them Canadian Border Patrol. Most catch one, but some don't.


----------



## bigbadbrad

haha i will have to tell that one to my chum


----------



## Megunticook

14" in Camden, it was a whiteout from about 4-5:30. Temperature came up nearly 10 degrees today, for a bit I was afraid it might turn to rain.

Plowing was hard, had to bail out from pushing a load uphill (no choice), back away, and lift the blade and bust through it so I could come back down the hill the other way (doesn't gravity make all the difference in plowing sometimes?!) 

Wind still pretty stiff at 10:45, but not like before. That was like being in a gale...


----------



## RepoMan207

Drew: Thanks again man, I owe you one!! 

Well, I'm just getting in, I left this AM...yesterday AM that is, around 10....and here it is 16 hours later and I'm getting ready to head to bed. I was able to snag a trailer I had been looking for along the way, so it was a double payday for me. payup *note to self, send debtor plowing invoice. Thumbs Up

We got 12" - 16" within my route, the back side of Standish neat Bonny Eagle had 16.25"...go figure, the only one I have to dig out the shovel for. Good sized storm in deed....now if we can average one a week I'll be thrilled!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we only got about 9" total out of this storm here around Grand Lake............. after WABI uped the totals last nite to 18" I thought well that sounds like it is going to amount to something....... then about 9pm or a couple hours after they predicted it to snow right thru the night until 3-4am this morning; It just quit snowing! Why doesnt this surprise me??? So in some places; I measured 7" and couple others 8-9" so that was it for around here . Nice dry snow very easy to push it went out at 5am and all cleaned up now and ready for the next one! Hope you all made a million !


----------



## dmcarpentry

No prob Ryan and I am sure you will get your chance to pay me back lol just wish I had thought to take a pic


----------



## plowguy43

I gotta admit, they actually nailed this one for the remainder of us- at least the morning of the storm they got it right.

I got a wave down yesterday for a parking lot-small one- was some nice quick cash to add to the totals. Truck did great but the altenator I just replaced is screaming at me. I think the weak battery in the truck overworked the alternator and cooked it- I won't tell advance autoparts that when I bring it in for the lifetime warranty.

Guess I have to put the new Napa battery in today when I get home and do an Alternator swap in the cold before I head to the bank properties.


----------



## plowguy43

Super - Advance doesn't have my alternator in stock. Looks like I'll be taking a chance driving around tonight. Thank god for AAA and Ryan! hahaha


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1195084 said:


> Super - Advance doesn't have my alternator in stock. Looks like I'll be taking a chance driving around tonight. Thank god for AAA and Ryan! hahaha


AAA i love it .


----------



## plowguy43

Crazy thing is Ryan would come up with his truck and plow and let me use it for the night while he waited for AAA to come get my truck! He is a great guy!

Pete would definitely do the same (bacwudzme) we got some great guys in this area!


----------



## stan the man

that is great. how much snow did you get yarmouth 13.5 inches cumberland 13 inches


----------



## Dewey

bow2no1;1194300 said:


> where mid coast are u? we got about the same here, i have been ot since 8am till about 6pm. plowed everyone twice. it got kinda warn this afternoon and i noticed some melting. i'm hoping for ice in the morning payup


I'm in Liberty..... Went out this a.m. at 5..Just got done all my customers.... alot of drifting.. All that is left is myself and mill.... Probably 4-5 hours.... And yes a little ice right now would be great....!!!


----------



## Dewey

My truck started loosing power this afternoon I hope its a fuel filter.....


----------



## plowguy43

We got 13 or so at all my accounts,

Dewey- don't you love how the big storms make you the most $$$ but bring all the headaches. Looks like I'm buying another alternator from VIP/napa and keeping the other as a backup.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Great Storm long hours. I am on 4 hours sleep since 5am Wednesday and spending all night hauling snow. 

DM Carpentry, Saw you on River Rd this morning near 202 nice rig that Back balde looks sweet. I have always thought about it but not enough need for it.

Also wanted to offer this up If anyone needs bulk salt pm me as I have a smoking good per yard deal but can only deliver 17 yard loads. They are running salt tonight so If any one wants I can tag it on on my order. Has to be in the greater Portland area or there will be an extra delivery charge.


----------



## plowguy43

Got lucky, portland advance had my alternator. On my way home to replace it and the battery then back to plowing. Bank just emailed me another parking lot $$$$woohoo!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1195084 said:


> Super - Advance doesn't have my alternator in stock. Looks like I'll be taking a chance driving around tonight. Thank god for AAA and Ryan! hahaha





stan the man;1195092 said:


> AAA i love it .


Yes, but the only problem with AAA is, they won't cover you if you have a plow on the truck. If you break down on the side of the road with it on, you have a 50-50 chance they'll cover it, but if you need a pull, or tow while in the middle of actually plowing....happy trails.



plowguy43;1195103 said:


> Crazy thing is Ryan would come up with his truck and plow and let me use it for the night while he waited for AAA to come get my truck! He is a great guy!
> 
> Pete would definitely do the same (bacwudzme) we got some great guys in this area!


um.... I might have to think long and hard about that....me....Dodge....broke down....= bomb fire lol.  I'll fix that for ya buddy!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1195204 said:


> Got lucky, portland advance had my alternator. On my way home to replace it and the battery then back to plowing. Bank just emailed me another parking lot $$$$woohoo!


Good to hear you found the part. Good hook up with the bank! Hows the X blade working out?


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1194884 said:


> No prob Ryan and I am sure you will get your chance to pay me back lol just wish I had thought to take a pic


Your wish is my humility lol. Too bad I forgot to get one of you actually hooked up to me.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1195210 said:


> Yes, but the only problem with AAA is, they won't cover you if you have a plow on the truck. If you break down on the side of the road with it on, you have a 50-50 chance they'll cover it, but if you need a pull, or tow while in the middle of actually plowing....happy trails.
> 
> you are right. one year i had to get towed i had to drop my plow but i had my another truck pick up the plow up


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1195210 said:


> Yes, but the only problem with AAA is, they won't cover you if you have a plow on the truck. If you break down on the side of the road with it on, you have a 50-50 chance they'll cover it, but if you need a pull, or tow while in the middle of actually plowing....happy trails.
> 
> um.... I might have to think long and hard about that....me....Dodge....broke down....= bomb fire lol.  I'll fix that for ya buddy!


Aww she's a good truck, just time for a little sprucin up after 6 years of use. Although I wouldn't cry watching it go up in flames, I'd be figuring out what color my new superduty would be!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1195170 said:


> Great Storm long hours. I am on 4 hours sleep since 5am Wednesday and spending all night hauling snow.
> 
> DM Carpentry, Saw you on River Rd this morning near 202 nice rig that Back balde looks sweet. I have always thought about it but not enough need for it.


I saw one of your trucks this AM around 2 or so.

What are you using to haul snow with...just a 1 ton dump, or do you have a wheeler and or tri axles as well?


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1195211 said:


> Good to hear you found the part. Good hook up with the bank! Hows the X blade working out?


Its awesome. I can't get over how well it rolls the snow. I had a few straight pushes yesterday and it was just one big wave of snow, nothing came over the top. It performed flawless as well.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1195215 said:


> Your wish is my humility lol. Too bad I forgot to get one of you actually hooked up to me.
> 
> View attachment 90196


What the, how the.............................................................................................


----------



## plowguy43

Pete- GMs have the ground clearance of a civic, add 1000lbs to the front and viola!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1195238 said:


> I saw one of your trucks this AM around 2 or so.
> 
> What are you using to haul snow with...just a 1 ton dump, or do you have a wheeler and or tri axles as well?


That was me Salting Varney Mills ACCT.

Tonight we are doing the parking garages I sub to another company they use JFH trucking all Tri axels.

Tomorrow I have to haul a large lot in the Old Port for my company for that I use Dolbec which will be tri axels or trailer dump. All of which goes to the snow dump I share with 2 other companies. No axel charge just monthly payment right off Congress St.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1195236 said:


> I'd be figuring out what color my new superduty would be!


I had the exact same thought this morning around 2 or so....I smelled a burning wire (turned out to be the neighbor's truck). I thought "Should I disconnect the plow, or let it go up with the truck?" "I wonder how quick I can get a new truck and get it setup?" "****, I would have to get a new light bar & back rack too!" :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1195259 said:


> I had the exact same thought this morning around 2 or so....I smelled a burning wire (turned out to be the neighbor's truck). I thought "Should I disconnect the plow, or let it go up with the truck?" "I wonder how quick I can get a new truck and get it setup?" "****, I would have to get a new light bar & back rack too!" :laughing:


All I could smell was electric burning while clearing my drive last night and I thought to myself- do I park a little further away from the garage and take the plow off tonight???


----------



## mercer_me

It's drifted pretty bad today. I have a road I plow acrost my feild to the woods line. There was some 3 foot drifts and the Tundra went through them like nothing. I think I finaly convinced my father to buy new tires for the Tundra. Last night I was plowing my driveway and I was on a slight incline and I couldn't back up, all it did was spin. So, I went and got him and he said "you can't be stuck there." So, he got in and tried to back up and all it did was spin. We ended up having to just give it a little tug with my Ranger. Other than the tires I'm very pleased with the Tundra.


----------



## plowguy43

Do you have any weight in the bed?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1195295 said:


> Do you have any weight in the bed?


No, I know I should put about 400lb back there. I refuse to but sand in the back unless it's in some sort of container. What do you gues for weight?


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1195252 said:


> What the, how the.............................................................................................





plowguy43;1195256 said:


> Pete- GMs have the ground clearance of a civic, add 1000lbs to the front and viola!


well...its like this, I pushed a good load up, and thought "Oh, that's cool, I gatta get a show off picture for the next one", only problem was, I put together a massive pile before pushing the next run, got on the hammer and pushed it right up the barrel no sweat...got out, took the pic, got back in and it was a no go, the rear end slid right over to the right about a 1' away from a wood pile. I walked it back a few feet but I was getting closer and closer to the damn pile.

The shot wasn't even that impressive....go figure


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1195300 said:


> No, I know I should put about 400lb back there. I refuse to but sand in the back unless it's in some sort of container. What do you gues for weight?


I use bags of tube sand, made a little "rack" type thing that pushes up against the head board of the bed and goes towards the back, left just enough room to fit a bag of tube sand length wise (parallel to the bed sides).


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1195267 said:


> All I could smell was electric burning while clearing my drive last night and I thought to myself- do I park a little further away from the garage and take the plow off tonight???


Two words..."Package Deal".


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1195303 said:


> well...its like this, I pushed a good load up, and thought "Oh, that's cool, I gatta get a show off picture for the next one", only problem was, I put together a massive pile before pushing the next run, got on the hammer and pushed it right up the barrel no sweat...got out, took the pic, got back in and it was a no go, the rear end slid right over to the right about a 1' away from a wood pile. I walked it back a few feet but I was getting closer and closer to the damn pile.
> 
> The shot wasn't even that impressive....go figure


Don't feel bad I pulled 2 people out that were stuck and I got hung up twice but a shovel and 4 lo and the F550 came right out.

One guy I saw was Buried in a back yard on Queen street in Gorham, had 3 trucks trying to pull him out.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1195329 said:


> Don't feel bad I pulled 2 people out that were stuck and I got hung up twice but a shovel and 4 lo and the F550 came right out.
> 
> One guy I saw was Buried in a back yard on Queen street in Gorham, had 3 trucks trying to pull him out.


lol, I saw one on Pope rd. last night....the guy completely missed the drive and went for a nose dive into a deep embankment. They didn't even bother trying to pull it out as they knew they were screwed. when I say missed, he was about 8' - 10' from one side of the drive. opps!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Managed to get myself stuck at 5:30 this morning at my neighbors. The front tires broke through a layer of crusty snow, then I couldn't get enough traction to back out. Had another neighbor try to pull me out with his truck and came within 6" of smashing my rear left corner into the front left of my neighbors blazer... Thank good for tractors! Pulled the truck right back around the other way.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1195342 said:


> Managed to get myself stuck at 5:30 this morning at my neighbors. The front tires broke through a layer of crusty snow, then I couldn't get enough traction to back out. Had another neighbor try to pull me out with his truck and came within 6" of smashing my rear left corner into the front left of my neighbors blazer... Thank good for tractors! Pulled the truck right back around the other way.


Wait a minute......when did you get your license?


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1195153 said:


> We got 13 or so at all my accounts,
> 
> Dewey- don't you love how the big storms make you the most $$$ but bring all the headaches. Looks like I'm buying another alternator from VIP/napa and keeping the other as a backup.


Gosh I wished you were closer.... There is a older fellow here that has a starter/ alternator rebuild shop does a great job... I had him build a 200 amp alternator for my truck... A little more money, but like he said better than going to VIP every year !!!

It ended up being a fuel filter Some glad I keep a spare !!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1195351 said:


> Wait a minute......when did you get your license?


I have my permit... This neighbors house is all of 20yrds from the end of my driveway, old retired couple, he needed a plow guy so my parents said go at it.


----------



## Dewey

RepoMan207;1195210 said:


> Yes, but the only problem with AAA is, they won't cover you if you have a plow on the truck. If you break down on the side of the road with it on, you have a 50-50 chance they'll cover it, but if you need a pull, or tow while in the middle of actually plowing....happy trails.
> 
> um.... I might have to think long and hard about that....me....Dodge....broke down....= bomb fire lol.  I'll fix that for ya buddy!


Well it depends...... There is a AAA guy here that if you call him before you call AAA and let him know,, he will tow or pull you out...And when you call AAA just tell them that your stuck with your pickup : )


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey;1195360 said:


> It ended up being a fuel filter Some glad I keep a spare !!!


Good deal Dewey. you keeping a camera in your truck to get some shots just in case the plow needs to go on top of the sander!


----------



## Dewey

bacwudzme;1195378 said:


> Good deal Dewey. you keeping a camera in your truck to get some shots just in case the plow needs to go on top of the sander!


LOL that was a classic..... I'm trying to remeber to bring one.... Told the wife today that next storm she's riding on the head board to film a video..


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1195361 said:


> I have my permit... This neighbors house is all of 20yrds from the end of my driveway, old retired couple, he needed a plow guy so my parents said go at it.


ohhhh, when did you get that?

You better be careful kid, if you get caught, your screwed until your 18 or it's been atleast a year since your last incident. I used to drive up and down the road when I had my permit, but things aren't like they use to be, they don't screw around anymore.


----------



## 06Sierra

mercer_me;1195300 said:


> No, I know I should put about 400lb back there. I refuse to but sand in the back unless it's in some sort of container. What do you gues for weight?


I have a tote with 120 lbs of sand in it. I have 4 plastic kitty litter containers with 60 lbs each. I made a bracket from 2x6 to keep the weight towards the tailgate with out being able to slide forward any.


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey;1195385 said:


> LOL that was a classic..... I'm trying to remeber to bring one.... Told the wife today that next storm she's riding on the head board to film a video..


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
How did she take that?


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1195369 said:


> Well it depends...... There is a AAA guy here that if you call him before you call AAA and let him know,, he will tow or pull you out...And when you call AAA just tell them that your stuck with your pickup : )


See that's the way it used to be around here too, it's all about who you know. I used to do the deal for guys I knew, but saw $$ signs for everyone else. There was a time no one could care less....but when your getting paid next to nothing to trudge through the snow and sometimes spending hours getting someone un buried...screw that,you better be breaking out the Benjamin's.

Are you planning on coming down to Auburn on the 22nd?


----------



## bacwudzme

GMCHD plower;1195361 said:


> I have my permit... This neighbors house is all of 20yrds from the end of my driveway, old retired couple, he needed a plow guy so my parents said go at it.





RepoMan207;1195388 said:


> ohhhh, when did you get that?
> 
> You better be careful kid, if you get caught, your screwed until your 18 or it's been atleast a year since your last incident. I used to drive up and down the road when I had my permit, but things aren't like they use to be, they don't screw around anymore.


EZ you two...........


----------



## ClamDigger

My mother in-law is a manager at AAA and my wifes cousin works for dispatch.


----------



## bacwudzme

ClamDigger;1195434 said:


> My mother in-law is a manager at AAA and my wifes cousin works for dispatch.


So why didnt you call them when we were stuck up in Forsth TWP?

that could of eleminated the 4am 17 mile walk back th High chapperal:crying:


----------



## ClamDigger

bacwudzme;1195449 said:


> So why didnt you call them when we were stuck up in Forsth TWP?
> 
> that could of eleminated the 4am 17 mile walk back th High chapperal:crying:


I did that for the exersize


----------



## RepoMan207

ClamDigger;1195434 said:


> My mother in-law is a manager at AAA and my wifes cousin works for dispatch.


who's your mother in law?


----------



## bacwudzme

ClamDigger;1195456 said:


> I did that for the exersize


you Bast-e-r-d!

How did you do digging today?

What did Abden think of the truck?


----------



## ClamDigger

bacwudzme;1195449 said:


> So why didnt you call them when we were stuck up in Forsth TWP?
> 
> that could of eleminated the 4am 17 mile walk back th High chapperal:crying:





RepoMan207;1195459 said:


> who's your mother in law?


Sandy Swanson


----------



## ClamDigger

bacwudzme;1195469 said:


> you Bast-e-r-d!
> 
> How did you do digging today?
> 
> What did Abden think of the truck?


487lbs of clams and Abden thinks the truck and plow are bad ass.


----------



## stan the man

ClamDigger;1195488 said:


> 487lbs of clams and Abden thinks the truck and plow are bad ass.


that a lot clams. just thinking about that my back would be killing me


----------



## ClamDigger

RepoMan207;1195459 said:


> who's your mother in law?


Did you get the pics I sentwesportwesport


----------



## plowguy43

ClamDigger;1195456 said:


> I did that for the exersize


That is some funny sh*t right there!
Well on my way back to advance, it was a frozen idler pulley not the alternator. Going to be a cold wet night fixing this in the drive.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Headed to camp, just north of Bangor. Hope everyone had a good storm. Was fairly smooth for me no real issues Clamdiiger what was the message you just sent I can't read it. 

I have been behind the windshield for about 30 hours now. Bout had it ... Neuswede I saw the f350 a few times. You do some residentials right across from me on river road


----------



## ClamDigger

plowguy43;1195537 said:


> That is some funny sh*t right there!
> Well on my way back to advance, it was a frozen idler pulley not the alternator. Going to be a cold wet night fixing this in the drive.


I didnt mention the three bear and five moose with cows we ran in to walking back to camp. We were only like 35 miles off paved roads.


----------



## ClamDigger

dmcarpentry;1195539 said:


> Headed to camp, just north of Bangor. Hope everyone had a good storm. Was fairly smooth for me no real issues Clamdiiger what was the message you just sent I can't read it.
> 
> I have been behind the windshield for about 30 hours now. Bout had it ... Neuswede I saw the f350 a few times. You do some residentials right across from me on river road


Do you know anything about crystal lake.


----------



## mercer_me

ClamDigger;1195567 said:


> I didnt mention the three bear and five moose with cows we ran in to walking back to camp. We were only like 35 miles off paved roads.


Where is your camp? I'm 17 and I have lived in Maine my whole life and I have only sean one bear. I go up North on logging roads quite a bit to. The bear I saw was on the Golden Road about 5 miles in.


----------



## 06Sierra

I had a bear in my back yard when I lived in Baileyville. I see them occasionally up here, not too often though.


----------



## ClamDigger

mercer_me;1195577 said:


> Where is your camp? I'm 17 and I have lived in Maine my whole life and I have only sean one bear. I go up North on logging roads quite a bit to. The bear I saw was on the Golden Road about 5 miles in.


GorhamGore township


----------



## bacwudzme

Mercer Clamdiggers camp is in Holeb outside of Jackman.

Yeah digger went running when He saw the bear, when i saw momma moose and the baby I was out of town! 

It was a drunking episode to get firewood that went bad!


----------



## stan the man

this i got two years ago at camp


----------



## ClamDigger

stan the man;1195496 said:


> that a lot clams. just thinking about that my back would be killing me


One day two weeks ago I dug 627lbs. Thats a good hall.


----------



## bacwudzme

Wow Stan your alot younger than I thought you were!!!!!!!

what did that weigh in at?


----------



## stan the man

ClamDigger;1195614 said:


> One day two weeks ago I dug 627lbs. Thats a good hall.


that is. how your back


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1195615 said:


> Wow Stan your alot younger than I thought you were!!!!!!!
> 
> what did that weigh in at?


that is my grand son 429 lbs my grand son die 1 1/2 year ago only picture i have of him


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1195628 said:


> that is my grand son 429 lbs


In the state of Maine???????

wow wheres camp?


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1195632 said:


> In the state of Maine???????
> 
> wow wheres camp?


west forks maine


----------



## bacwudzme

Sorry to hear about your grandson.


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1195637 said:


> west forks maine


Right on Crab apple?


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1195628 said:


> that is my grand son 429 lbs my grand son die 1 1/2 year ago only picture i have of him


Sorry to hear about your grand son. I lost a friend this fall. He was only 17. It's alot harder when people die when they are so yung.


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1195638 said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandson.


part of life. you have to die sometime. but he didnt live half his life. at all. he die of cancerussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1195639 said:


> Right on Crab apple?


back side wilson hill pond


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1195642 said:


> Sorry to hear about your grand son. I lost a friend this fall. He was only 17. It's alot harder when people die when they are so yung.


100% right


----------



## 06Sierra

That is too bad Stan. Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1195653 said:


> back side wilson hill pond


Nice area.


----------



## Mick76

Wow guys, I just got back in............plowing, sanding, salting, snowbank pushbacks.... lots of salt on all that hard pack.....the new 8' skid sectional worked wonderful... if you can get a edge on that subbborn hardpack it will scrape it up....I was VERY impressed....well worth the extra money IMO.... I have to admit that I did get over zellous with the stacking with it and broke a block.... oh well what another $50 anyway...lol.... my loader operator hasn't broken a block in over 2 years and Yes he rubbed it in alittle...lol..... 

Plowguy... I thought I recognized your truck!... nice looking rig!

Stan, deeply sorry about your grand son.......


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1195388 said:


> ohhhh, when did you get that?
> 
> You better be careful kid, if you get caught, your screwed until your 18 or it's been atleast a year since your last incident. I used to drive up and down the road when I had my permit, but things aren't like they use to be, they don't screw around anymore.


I got it in november... Ya I cover my @$$ I always make sure to have strobes going, constantly looking before going into/onto the road, etc. Also I'm not the smallest kid around so I don't look really young, 5'10" 185lbs....

Also if I've come across as cocky or a "mommy and daddy's" boy to any of you guys I didn't mean it. I relize I'm reallyyyy lucky to have my parents be like they are, again sorry.

Very sorry to hear about your grandson stan!


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1195300 said:


> No, I know I should put about 400lb back there. I refuse to but sand in the back unless it's in some sort of container. What do you gues for weight?


Get some of those rubbermaid totes, they're like 25 gal or something. Loaded with sand they easily weigh 125 eatch. I put three of them in the back and it levels things out.. of course I have a ford... and leaf over solid 5200# front end its an entirely different game then trying to level a torsion front end,
Seriously...Those bins are awesome though, keeps my sand dry (if you put the lid on tight) and a shovel fits right inside them. load the sander with a couple shovels, dump the rest in.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1195724 said:


> Get some of those rubbermaid totes, they're like 25 gal or something. Loaded with sand they easily weigh 125 eatch. I put three of them in the back and it levels things out.. of course I have a ford... and leaf over solid 5200# front end its an entirely different game then trying to level a torsion front end,
> Seriously...Those bins are awesome though, keeps my sand dry (if you put the lid on tight) and a shovel fits right inside them. load the sander with a couple shovels, dump the rest in.


I think that's what I'm going to do. Then I can take the toats out very easily when I need to haul something in the bed.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1195788 said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do. Then I can take the toats out very easily when I need to haul something in the bed.


get one of those rubber mats that go under a carpet to keep it from sliding. That'l keep em in place. They are heavy heavy suckers if you load them right to the top. Out of the truck isn't impossible, but load them while they are in the truck, you wont be able to get them up to the tailgate height... atleast I couldn't wesport


----------



## MSS Mow

Finally finished cleaning up after 2 very long days behind the wheel. Parking lots cleaned up nicely today as the hardpack turned to slush rapidly as the temp rose a bit. Gonna have to spend a day with the John Deere 990 moving snow to make room for the next big one. I'd say we ended up with about 14" here in the Machias area. A little less right on the coast where it mixed with rain for a short period. 

I hope everyone else made out good with the storm!!


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1195817 said:


> get one of those rubber mats that go under a carpet to keep it from sliding. That'l keep em in place. They are heavy heavy suckers if you load them right to the top. Out of the truck isn't impossible, but load them while they are in the truck, you wont be able to get them up to the tailgate height... atleast I couldn't wesport


I have a Reflex spray on bed liner and nothing can slide on that thing. It's just as good as a bed mat. My dad will help me put them in and out. There is no way in hell I'm going to lift a tote filled with sand. My back is messed up enough as it is.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1195827 said:


> I have a Reflex spray on bed liner and nothing can slide on that thing. It's just as good as a bed mat. My dad will help me put them in and out. There is no way in hell I'm going to lift a tote filled with sand. My back is messed up enough as it is.


NICE! I have a rhino liner in my bed, then a bed liner, then a big ford rubber mat to keep things from slipping on the bed liner. the rhino is just to keep the bed from rusting, the liner keeps it from getting banged up, and the mat keeps things in place. I like overkill. Ex: a 9.5' Blizzard on a 1 ton doing driveways. yeeehaw


----------



## RepoMan207

ClamDigger;1195514 said:


> Did you get the pics I sentwesportwesport


I just saw them...That's awesome.

If you want to change the photo next to your name: Click on the "User CP", then select "Edit Aviator" on the side to uplaod whatever you want.

Is Pete hooking you up with a deflector for that thing?


----------



## RepoMan207

Stan, sorry to hear about your grandson man. Life is really un fair at times. from what I know of you, that seems to be your life story. God Bles you for keeping your head up high after all that has come your way.


----------



## FisherVMan

DDB you might wanta check the math on that Rubbermaid 25 gal totes as I think you are hauling around ALOT more than 125Lbs.................... as if they are actually 25gals in volume, And they were full of just water, they would weigh 200lbs........... I use a 110 gal stock tank, and as near as we could figure as the sides are tapered, it is over a "half a ton" when filled with salt sand. A really nice way to carry salt sand, without the mess. It is certainly overballlast, for the 830lb plow.

For any of you following the thread on the wings: after yesterdays storm were we got very very light fluff here in E Grand Lake I did find that stroking 9" of that sorta snow; even with the wing on the plow; When fully angled, windrowing it , snow WILL still run off the top end of the plow; nothing like it would without it, but it still runs over [with a full mouth full]. Snow with more wetness like the last time was NOT. I also had a good chance to do alot of "wingin back" yesterday and it works wonderfully for those camp roads where you CANT get your wheel out anymore or your going to nosedive off the road as 6" is alot if you aint got it!! [We are NOT going there] and I now have everone of them pushed right back to the limit with this extra width.
Alot cleaner job without me running over the spill off: with my front tires!

Foot note: This storm was the first time we have used our "Strobe System", we had White Out conditions from about 4-7pm and we were traveling; and plowing through that time. As far as I am consirned they paid for themselves already! Just that one storm; as I had a ton of comments from people; that met us on the road ;and actually heard some truckers on the radio[Marine Band] from New Brunswick commenting on the "plow truck that looks like an ambulance" and they allowed they saw us "no problem" and that they had almost HIT a guy; plowing his driveway a few miles up the road ten minutes before that was broadside in the road with his little $12 orange revolving beacon .................. the trucker said it looked like a "candle in the wind" .The saftey factor has to go way up with these and god knows we need that on good ole ROUTE 1 !!!!!!


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1196084 said:


> Stan, sorry to hear about your grandson man. Life is really un fair at times. from what I know of you, that seems to be your life story. God Bles you for keeping your head up high after all that has come your way.


all at once my family started to past on .my 16teen year old daughter got shoot by a man with gun my. uncle stan is 90 going great. if you look at my picture on this it will give you a clue who is my uncle is and my name on this to


----------



## ClamDigger

stan the man;1195637 said:


> west forks maine


I drive past the west forks all the time going to my family's camp in holeb.:waving:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1195673 said:


> Wow guys, I just got back in............plowing, sanding, salting, snowbank pushbacks.... lots of salt on all that hard pack.....the new 8' skid sectional worked wonderful... if you can get a edge on that subbborn hardpack it will scrape it up....I was VERY impressed....well worth the extra money IMO.... I have to admit that I did get over zellous with the stacking with it and broke a block.... oh well what another $50 anyway...lol.... my loader operator hasn't broken a block in over 2 years and Yes he rubbed it in alittle...lol.....
> 
> Plowguy... I thought I recognized your truck!... nice looking rig!
> 
> Stan, deeply sorry about your grand son.......


Thanks Mick- I wasn't sure which truck you were in so I felt silly waving at all of them haha.whoever was in the skid was fun to watch while I ate my sub!


----------



## dmcarpentry

http://www.independentpub.com/story.asp?pubId=wi&artId=523463992

story about snowcare for troops


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1196213 said:


> http://www.independentpub.com/story.asp?pubId=wi&artId=523463992
> 
> story about snowcare for troops


That's a realy good program. I gues The Boss is a big "sponsor" for Snowcare For Troops.


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1196182 said:


> all at once my family started to past on .my 16teen year old daughter got shoot by a man with gun my. uncle stan is 90 going great. if you look at my picture on this it will give you a clue who is my uncle is and my name on this to


Stan your really tuggin on my heart strings. I have a 4 year old and a 3 week old (both boys) and stuff like that is my worst fear. I never had anxiety growing up but these two literally wake me up in the middle of the night with nightmares.

You're a very strong person and I envy you. I'm not very religious, and don't know if you are, but I do believe when we pass we are in a much better place and I know for sure your loved ones certainly are.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1196205 said:


> Thanks Mick- I wasn't sure which truck you were in so I felt silly waving at all of them haha.whoever was in the skid was fun to watch while I ate my sub!


I was the one in the skid...... I wasn't definately sure that was your truck, so I didn't say anything... too damn busy trying to keep up with the 4-8 inch storm!.....LOL... friggin weather people... and they all were saying roughly the same damn thing!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1196388 said:


> I was the one in the skid...... I wasn't definately sure that was your truck, so I didn't say anything... too damn busy trying to keep up with the 4-8 inch storm!.....LOL... friggin weather people... and they all were saying roughly the same damn thing!


Yeah seriously, I was telling Pete that later in the day. I was sitting there eating my sub and you'd make a pass. No sooner were you making another pass next to the first one and the first one already had a half an inch back on it! Definitely a fast storm. I started plowing my accounts at 11ish, and when I returned back around 4 there was another 6"+ on the ground. Annoying as h*ll that I have 1 driveway in Auburn that I burned myself on helping a friend.

All of my foreclosed properties are in the L/A area and for some dumb reason I took 1 resi house out there thinking I'd already be there- well I somehow forgot that I don't plow the foreclosed properties until after the storm is done...so I drive all the way to Auburn for 1 small drive


----------



## 06Sierra

It looks like Tuesday might bring something. Probably end up being a flurry. We can still see some grass through the snow up here.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1196490 said:


> It looks like Tuesday might bring something. Probably end up being a flurry. We can still see some grass through the snow up here.


They're calling for a mix...38 degrees as high on Wed...You boys better be on your toes as soon as she hits. Weds. is going to be a mess if we really get as much as they're saying.


----------



## bow2no1

hey, i'm looking at buying a newer truck.... perfer a chevy/gmc 2500hd or 3500 single wheel
where's a good place to go? i'm probably not going to to buy anything until april but i want to start looking and find a good dealer i can trust!!


----------



## 06Sierra

I was worried about that last year. We weren't getting anything major for storms so I was expecting the big one. It never came.

I would start looking at all the dealers. I tried dealing with a guy that a co worker had great luck with. He didn't want to do a thing for me. I stumbled across the truck I bought at a different place. Don't just look at the GM dealers. We got a steal on our Yukon from a ford dealer.


----------



## Dewey

Anyone have some Dynomite !!!!.. My truck started running ruff and loosing power yesterday... Changed the fuel filter it seemed to run better for a while....I've been plowing around my place all mornin got a call to go sanding And I'll be @$#% it started runnin like $%%^& again !!
While looking things over I found a crack in the frame !!!!! GAWD !!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1196578 said:


> Anyone have some Dynomite !!!!.. My truck started running ruff and loosing power yesterday... Changed the fuel filter it seemed to run better for a while....I've been plowing around my place all mornin got a call to go sanding And I'll be @$#% it started runnin like $%%^& again !!
> While looking things over I found a crack in the frame !!!!! GAWD !!!


oh guy that sucks. Now you have the older diesel and a gas job right? Which is this?


----------



## plowguy43

bow2no1;1196539 said:


> hey, i'm looking at buying a newer truck.... perfer a chevy/gmc 2500hd or 3500 single wheel
> where's a good place to go? i'm probably not going to to buy anything until april but i want to start looking and find a good dealer i can trust!!


I'm with 06 Sierra. Start looking a few months in advance and wait for the right deal. I found better deals on 3/4 and 1 tons at Toyota dealers than anywhere else for some reason (they probably want them off their lots so they can just have high MPG cars!). I actually got my truck at a Ford Dealer as well, and got an awesome deal on it.


----------



## Dewey

RepoMan207;1196611 said:


> oh guy that sucks. Now you have the older diesel and a gas job right? Which is this?


The 99 1 Ton GMC diesel .... Grrr


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1196718 said:


> The 99 1 Ton GMC diesel .... Grrr


Pop some new spark plugs and wires in that bad boy and you'll be good to go!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1196739 said:


> Pop some new spark plugs and wires in that bad boy and you'll be good to go!


Bob, how'd the alternator and battery swap work out for you?


----------



## plowguy43

Great- it ended up being a siezed idler pulley. $20 and about 5 minutes and I'm back to new. I also put a new belt on too.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I am deffinatly getting jelous of you guys down south, still only about 5 inches of snow on the ground up here, it is so bad that they acctually had to start making snow for the world cup biathalons up here next month, they are making 10,000 yards of snow for each venue, one in fort kent one in presque isle, its unreal, i have never seen a winter like this up here, and so have many old timers

on another note, we got all kinds of bears up here, there was alot out and about this spring, they caught one across the road from me this spring


----------



## bigbadbrad

found the pics of yogi if you search on northern maine loggers on facebook and they got some video of them releasing it in the woods, but they are from the spring so you might have to search for them a little


----------



## FisherVMan

Used to be married to a woman; that I could have used that cage; on several occasions.............. she had a habit of getting a little "outta hand" from time to time. Just not sure it would hold her???


----------



## stan the man

FisherVMan;1197661 said:


> Used to be married to a woman; that I could have used that cage; on several occasions.............. she had a habit of getting a little "outta hand" from time to time. Just not sure it would hold her???


lol that is a good one fishervmanussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## MSS Mow

1-3" for downeast tonight. Hopefully we get the 3 or even 4!!


----------



## Moss Man

Another storm coming tuesday.......maybe. Looks like the old classic snow to sleet, sleet to freezing rain and eventually freezing rain to rain. Could be interesting right around the change over to rain.................


----------



## plowguy43

I need to chage over my tires before that one. I measured my right rear yesterday and it was 4/32's....no wonder I'm sliding everywhere.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

hey...I'm looking at getting a back drag edge for my plow...anyone ever use one or have any feedback on them? Thanks....


----------



## 06Sierra

I just looked at the forecast. For Tuesday they are saying possible snow or flurries. Is it just me or have the forecasts been getting worse by the year?


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm not expecting anything for this go around, and Tuesday looks like a crap shoot due to the temps.....Rain, just what we need. They're calling for an end of the week storm as well now.....no details as of yet.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i hope we get hit hard with the storm coming tuesday up here

as for the backdrag edge i have the fisher one on my vee plow, works ok, but does not work as good as the one i had made on my fathers straight blade, it pivots so when you go backwards it swings down and lifts the whole blade up and puts the complete weight of the blade on the cutting edge, scrapes really nice


----------



## ddb maine

Brad: good idea!


----------



## 06Sierra

Here we go again! A few nights ago we got under an inch, just enough to make a mess. It started again tonight. Calling for maybe an inch tonight and tomorrow morning. So far it is pretty much like last winter. I would rather have a foot and be done with it. This reminds me of the month I worked in Jackman. It seemed like it snowed there every day but never added up to anything.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I dont know where this came from ???? We have about a inch or so on the ground now and it is snowing hard and some big as+ flakes???? WTF???


----------



## 06Sierra

It has been snowing here for a couple hours now. It hasn't added up to anything, just enough to cover the ground.


----------



## unit28

FisherVMan;1198586 said:


> Well I dont know where this came from ???? We have about a inch or so on the ground now and it is snowing hard and some big as+ flakes???? WTF???


part of that big swirling blob over the Hudsun went South over the Great Lakes and 
is moving over you guys right now...looks lke a fast mover.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya..we got 3 inches here and still coming down good!! =) They say 2-4 inches overnight.. I love the weekend storms best...


----------



## Moss Man

Got a half inch here and now the moon is out.


----------



## MSS Mow

Between 3 and 4" here! Just enough to plow everything, timing was overnight on a Saturday night/Sunday morning. Couldn't ask for a more perfect storm.


----------



## RepoMan207

Time to head to the car wash for a wash down before taking the plow off.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1199000 said:


> Time to head to the car wash for a wash down before taking the plow off.


I was wondering if the car wash would alow the blade to be on? The car wash I use is the no touch wash, so the blade being on really shouldn't matter.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1199051 said:


> I was wondering if the car wash would alow the blade to be on? The car wash I use is the no touch wash, so the blade being on really shouldn't matter.


oh no, I'm not running it through the actual car wash, I use self serve. Even without the plow I can't use most washes as my lightbar is too high.

Your near Thompsom right? Chase has an awesome car wash over there behind D&D and Subway on Hamilton Ct. called Auto Shine or something.

As far as running through the wash....Depends on length....I would be careful, it will slap your rear quarter panel and make some pretty good damge if your too long.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah we got maybe 1/2" up here

I will have to take some pics of the back blade on my dad's plow when i think of it


----------



## 06Sierra

We had about another inch overnight. It almost completely covers the grass now.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i just seen ted posted an update on the facebook that the tuesday storm might give us some good numbers, he says to stay tuned


----------



## 06Sierra

It will change course a couple times and then they won't be sure what course it will actaully take! I could go for a nice storm. I want to get the Rincon out and play in the snow. My daughter asked me yesterday if we could go for a ride on it.


----------



## 06Sierra

Wagm.com says 7-10 coming. Although it could mix a little from Presque Isle south keeping amounts down a little from that.


----------



## mercer_me

I got about an inch last night. Went fishing today on North Pond and they are driving trucks out there. Linwood (the guy that put that 2500HD through) was the first one out as allways. He's got roads plowed all over the lake. I took my snowmobile. I'm all set on driving my pickup out on the ice.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup of course the first year since i own an atv that i acctually take the battery out of it and put it in the back shed for the winter that I could have been riding it up till now, haha. I was thinking of putting the battery back in the kingquad 700 and taking it back out, could use it to go fishing on the lakes, get around better with it then a sled right now, espically once i put my chains on it. I did take out my old atc185 the other day after i put the new tank on it, need to tune the carbs in it did not want to idle in the cold


----------



## 06Sierra

Mine has been sitting at my brothers since Sept. I didn't have a place to garage it. Now that I have some land, I can at least take it out and about some with the kids. I'm sure it will be stuck more than once this winter, if we actually get some snow.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I think you boys up above Caribou are finally gonna get hit with some SNOW. NWS just sent out the alerts that we are looking at 7" plus and you fellas are to look forward to a foot or so !!!! Nothing major for Aroostook County boys but will get some sledders into town and maybe start to wear off a little "Yellow" paint???
I friend of mine in Topsfield bought a new GMC HD last season and slaped a 9.5 XV onto the face of it and I saw him plowing the town office the other day and his right blade was 3/4 gone of Yellow paint as he has pushed some much dirt and mud this season that it has gone right thru that POWER COATING????? That stuff is tough so it amazed me it would wear down like that ............... for some reason the left blade is no where near as bad so he must be doing alot of wingin back with the right blade???? That truck has that big diesel engine they offer and Allison tranny with locking rear diff and he claims it is flat unreal how much snow it will push! What a sharp looking set up and when you see it going by the plow just looks TOO BIG . Sweet set up maybe I will upgrade to a HD F250 with that same plow in SS so he doesnt feel like the Lone Ranger around here!


----------



## RepoMan207

Here is the first accumulation map scheduled to arrive about 24 hours from now. I can't say as though I'm looking forward to this go around. I hold a certain hate and discontent for snow / sleet / rain mix. In the end we'll probably loose much of the base that we now have. I suppose, it's all about $$!

As the great Darrell Waltrip says......."Boogity, boogity, boogity, let's go plowing boys!" Thumbs Up



> A storm gathering moisture from the Gulf of Mexico will arrive here tomorrow with snow developing mid morning from south to north. The track of this storm is a little further west than the last storm, and this means we'll get into some warm air in some of the layers of the atmosphere. The Tuesday morning commute will not be an issue, snow arrives before noon though and travel through the afternoon will be slow with slow and sleet mixing in at times. After 5PM-7PM in the evening I expect some icing - some freezing rain will break out from the eastern foothills toward the coast and eventually rain within about 5 to 10 miles of the coastline. This will all wrap up near midnight and early Wednesday will be all about clean up. I don't expect wind to be an issue with this storm, for a change. I have put out a preliminary snowfall map, but stay tuned as the wintry mix may mean we need to adjust the map slightly over the next 24 hours.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1200444 said:


> Here is the first accumulation map scheduled to arrive about 24 hours from now. I can't say as though I'm looking forward to this go around. I hold a certain hate and discontent for snow / sleet / rain mix. In the end we'll probably loose much of the base that we now have. I suppose, it's all about $$!
> 
> As the great Darrell Waltrip says......."Boogity, boogity, boogity, let's go plowing boys!" Thumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 90672


What the heL! the local stations for me are saying a few inches??? 5-8" isnt a few!


----------



## plowguy43

Wow I wasn't really expecting anything from this one. I guess I'll toss the plow back on, and try to get my tires mounted tonight.


----------



## 06Sierra

I was going to say the same thing. 1-3 is a far cry from the 7-10 the local news is saying.


----------



## RepoMan207

On another note.....How do you guys like our new Governor? Good intentions.....but what a tool! I think we're in for a long 2 years at this rate!

Who in their right mind tells the NAACP to "Kiss my butt"? WTF is that? Show some damn class already. For the record, he was absolutely right for having that mind set, but you don't open your mouth and voice whatever you damn well please....he's not the Mayor of Trashville anymore, he is our State's leader and face!

Smug [email protected]


----------



## 06Sierra

Policy wise he can't be any worse than what we just got rid of. I think he just needs to chose his words a little better.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1200541 said:


> On another note.....How do you guys like our new Governor? Good intentions.....but what a tool! I think we're in for a long 2 years at this rate!
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the NAACP to "Kiss my butt"? WTF is that? Show some damn class already. For the record, he was absolutely right for having that mind set, but you don't open your mouth and voice whatever you damn well please....he's not the Mayor of Trashville anymore, he is our State's leader and face!
> 
> Smug [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 90676


I don't know, I think its a breath of fresh air. I think too many people in politics are way to "politically correct". He stated numerous times during the elections that he basically has no filter and would make headlines with his statements. Heck- he told the president to F off! I love it.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1200563 said:


> I don't know, I think its a breath of fresh air. I think too many people in politics are way to "politically correct". He stated numerous times during the elections that he basically has no filter and would make headlines with his statements. Heck- he told the president to F off! I love it.


X2.... we voted him into office to get this state moving again...... hes alittle rough in terms of his dialoge but I support him 110%.... lets get this damn state in order and stop giving everyone a free ride!...Go Lapage!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1200563 said:


> I don't know, I think its a breath of fresh air. I think too many people in politics are way to "politically correct". He stated numerous times during the elections that he basically has no filter and would make headlines with his statements. Heck- he told the president to F off! I love it.


You mean that stench of pungent fart like smell coming from the capital lol? Yeah, I'm all for some of his ideas and changes..but there is a reason for "politically correct" behavior. You walk on these Washington guys and they break like egg shells. Maine needs these connections, we need the resources......these people don't forget crap like this unless there is significant $$ involved....$$ Maine clearly doesn't have. We have more then enough dead weight then we can handle. Telling Obama to go screw himself is great on the campaign trail.....but he needs to locate a filter and turn his emotions into actions now that he is in our office.


----------



## stan the man

i voted for him but some of the things that comes out of his mouth isn't good. i hope he works out. to me one of the good one was gov. king


----------



## 06Sierra

They moved the rain/sleet/snow line a little farther south. It looks more like just snow for around here. I hope it is!


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1200969 said:


> They moved the rain/sleet/snow line a little farther south. It looks more like just snow for around here. I hope it is!


06 Sierra where are you in maine?


----------



## 06Sierra

At the moment I am in Limestone





Sorry, i couldn't resist. I live in Fort Fairfield.


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1201076 said:


> At the moment I am in Limestone
> 
> Sorry, i couldn't resist. I live in Fort Fairfield.


Weres that in relation to bangor? Miles?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1201082 said:


> Weres that in relation to bangor? Miles?


Head all the way north brother! It's near Mad Town.


----------



## RepoMan207

06.......what's your actual name?

They've shifted it a bit down this way as well...



> SNOW, MIX, AND SOME RAIN
> 
> Our next storm system is on our doorstep tonight. We're headed for another chilly night with lows in the single numbers. Clouds will be on the increase late. Snow will develop during the course of the day Tuesday. The entire area should stay snow through the evening commute, making for slippery travel. Some warmer air will try to filter in from evening through the overnight. Snow will try to mix and change to rain for coastal communities during this period. Inland areas will stay mostly snow, with some sleet, and freezing rain. Snow/mix/rain will taper off early Wednesday resulting in a better day for travel. Snow showers are possible on Wednesday night. Full sun will make a return on Thursday, then another storm will bring the chance for snow on Friday. An arctic airmass will settle over area during the weekend. Get ready for some of the coldest air of the season


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1201092 said:


> 06.......what's your actual name?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> TJ.
> 
> Not sure how many miles it is. Takes over two and a half hours to drive there. When you get to the end of I-95 in Houlton, head north another 45 minutes or so.


----------



## 06Sierra

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6.126556,-68.027344&spn=2.665014,4.916382&z=8


----------



## Dewey

I think I have got to the bottom of whats wrong with the truck.... apparently there is a relay that runs the rear fuel pump between the tanks that quits working from time to time....just to be sure II took the pump of and tested it and it works fine..... my front tank is empty so hopefully tommorrow I will get the relay and life will be good on that end of it... I have a shop lined up to do the frame repair as soon as I get it to him... Hopefully before the storm hits full swing...

As far as Lepage I too say he is a little loud but.... If he doesn't want to go to all these meetings and dinners why should he just to make people happy...I'm still thinking he is what Maine needs ..... Alot better than the guy running our country has been doing...


----------



## RepoMan207

TJ, do you know Frank Thompson? He owns a garage up there on the strip.


----------



## mercer_me

I like what Maine.gov is saying for Southern Somerset county.



Maine.gov;1201135 said:


> .TUESDAY...CLOUDY. OCCASIONAL SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW
> ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 4 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE MID 20S. LIGHT AND
> VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF SNOW 90 PERCENT.
> 
> .TUESDAY NIGHT...SNOW WITH POCKETS OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET IN THE
> EVENING...THEN SNOW LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT
> TIMES IN THE EVENING. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 10 INCHES. ICE
> ACCUMULATION OF UP TO ONE QUARTER OF AN INCH POSSIBLE. NOT AS COLD WITH
> LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH...BECOMING
> NORTH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY...CLOUDY WITH A 50 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. HIGHS
> IN THE MID 30S. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## stan the man

no station is the same


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't know him. Is he a mechanic?


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1201163 said:


> I don't know him. Is he a mechanic?


Of sorts...He's a bit odd actually. I delivered his 64 Chevy P/U to him last November. He had it trucked in from CA. He has all kinds of neat stuff in his place.


----------



## plowguy43

Channel 8 is saying mix for most all but 6-12" by me?!?!


----------



## ddb maine

damn! I'm at 4-6 with sleet ending. sounds like a once around, then calls for sand!


----------



## 06Sierra

Is he across from the car wash? There is always a bunch of stuff outside that he has for sale.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well if you think TJ is at the top of Maine, keep going another 45 minutes then you will get there, quite a bit of distance between madawaska and fort fairfield, Did you guys see what they are working on in town up here in fort kent for the biathlon's coming to town next month, an Ice Castle, should be pretty neat going to be 28 by 80, there is an article in Bangor Daily News about it today. the whole lack of snow up here kinda sucks though, they have been making snow for the race course http://www.youtube.com/user/MachoChef#p/u/0/zrAIG9_-efw


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1201273 said:


> well if you think TJ is at the top of Maine, keep going another 45 minutes then you will get there, quite a bit of distance between madawaska and fort fairfield, Did you guys see what they are working on in town up here in fort kent for the biathlon's coming to town next month, an Ice Castle, should be pretty neat going to be 28 by 80, there is an article in Bangor Daily News about it today. the whole lack of snow up here kinda sucks though, they have been making snow for the race course http://www.youtube.com/user/MachoChef#p/u/0/zrAIG9_-efw


What date is the Biatholon? I'm realy thinking about going up there to se it.


----------



## FisherVMan

Guess they have us down for 2-5" only over here???? We have two inches on the ground here from yesterday that no one wants to pay to plow so I guess 5 plus 2 is 7" ?????


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1201252 said:


> Is he across from the car wash? There is always a bunch of stuff outside that he has for sale.


Yeah, that sounds like the place. I'm going to stop over the next time up there to see what kind progress has been made with it. He had some nice toys when I was there last.



bigbadbrad;1201273 said:


> well if you think TJ is at the top of Maine, keep going another 45 minutes then you will get there, quite a bit of distance between madawaska and fort fairfield, ]


Yeah, he is in that that Tri Town area as I call it (Caribou, PI, & Ft. Fairfeild), I was thinking Ft. Kent at the time........


----------



## 06Sierra

It's going to suck being the guy working 12 hour days to keep trucks to one at a time on the bridge up there!! 

I read that article. I'll have to take a drive up to see it sometime when it's done.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have never been inside to see what he has. I drive by it almost daily though. It seems like there is something different for sale every day. 

The biathalon starts in Presque Isle on Feb. 4 and Fort kent on the 10th.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Maybe they haven't finished updating their forcasts ( I hope so) but this is what Maine.gov is saying for southern penobscot....
.TUESDAY...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATION
AROUND AN INCH POSSIBLE. HIGHS AROUND 30. SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH.
CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT. 

.TUESDAY NIGHT...SNOW MIXED WITH RAIN AND FREEZING RAIN. LOWS
AROUND 30. SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH...BECOMING NORTHEAST 10 TO
15 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 90 PERCENT.

.WEDNESDAY...SNOW MIXED WITH RAIN AND FREEZING RAIN IN THE
MORNING...THEN SNOW LIKELY WITH A CHANCE OF FREEZING RAIN IN THE
AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE
OF PRECIPITATION 80 PERCENT.

.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE EVENING...THEN A
CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS 15 TO 20. CHANCE OF SNOW
40 PERCENT.


----------



## 06Sierra

They moved the mix line south again. Now they are saying south of Dover, Lincoln, Topsfield line with mix. North will stay all snow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fort-Kent-Biathlon/180440101984900

feb 10-13


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1201390 said:


> They moved the mix line south again. Now they are saying south of Dover, Lincoln, Topsfield line with mix. North will stay all snow.


Now if it could just move south all the way out to the ocean... Maine.gov is now saying 7"


----------



## FisherVMan

Wow they have done some upgrading now!
TUESDAY...BECOMING CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW
ACCUMULATION AROUND AN *INCH.* HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S. SOUTH WINDS 5
TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.

.TUESDAY NIGHT...SNOW...MIXED WITH FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET AFTER
MIDNIGHT. ADDITIONAL SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF *4 TO 8 INCHES* NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURE IN THE UPPER 20S. SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND
5 MPH...BECOMING NORTHEAST AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION
NEAR 100 PERCENT.

.WEDNESDAY...SNOW...FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET...THEN A CHANCE OF
SNOW SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON. EVENT TOTAL POTENTIAL *SNOWFALL 7 TO 10 **INCHES*. TOTAL ICE ACCUMULATION OF UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH. HIGHS
IN THE LOWER 30S. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF
PRECIPITATION NEAR 100 PERCENT.


----------



## PlowMan03

I will take the snow. But the sleet nd freezing rain nd plain rain I hate :realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

I was surprised that when I arrived at work in Portland at 8am that it was already snowing. I thought they were saying it wouldn't start until noon. We have just under an inch down here right now. On a plus, I just got another property from the bank plus another just before the other storm - lovin that! On a down side- its a driveway over 100' long that hasn't been plowed all season. If my snowbear was able to do it 3 years ago, then I'll be d*mned if the Ram + Xblade can't! Woohoo


----------



## plowguy43

Some pictures stacking with the Xblade during our last storm. yes that is a bungee corde holding the right light in place- it stripped when I tried adjusting it. I guess that gives me an excuse for some intensifires?


----------



## RepoMan207

Bobby, Very Nice! 

Drew & I are heading south this week........he wants to get some kind of elaborate shovel for the front of his rig. Now is the time to hit my connection up for a set. 




Hi Paul :waving:


----------



## Mick76

Bob,
I've got a set of those factory lights if you don't want to spend the $225 for the intensifiers......$75 for them


----------



## plowguy43

Consider them sold Mick. I'd love intensifires but I love my money more. Let me know where/when to pick them up and I'll swing by. I'll be out that way tonight plowing if you have them with you.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1202038 said:


> Bobby, Very Nice!
> 
> Drew & I are heading south this week........he wants to get some kind of elaborate shovel for the front of his rig. Now is the time to hit my connection up for a set.
> 
> Hi Paul :waving:


hahaha your like a disease! slowly working your way through the crowd, getting everyone to buy new plows. You must have a commision going from Langs! hahaha


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1202051 said:


> hahaha your like a disease! slowly working your way through the crowd, getting everyone to buy new plows. You must have a commision going from Langs! hahaha


Hey, they come to me, I don't go to them. No $$ in my pocket.


----------



## ddb maine

1.5" in alfred


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1202050 said:


> Consider them sold Mick. I'd love intensifires but I love my money more. Let me know where/when to pick them up and I'll swing by. I'll be out that way tonight plowing if you have them with you.


I'll get them sometime this week (I actually changed out my fathers to intensifiers and have to get them from him)... maybe if your going to the meet we can do the exchange then?


----------



## plowguy43

Sure sounds good. I may not make it this weekend- depends on the weather. My wife had already planned for us to head to Mass to visit some relatives with the baby, but if it snows we'll be here. Either way, I can meet whenever, my job is flexible.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1202054 said:


> Hey, they come to me, I don't go to them. No $$ in my pocket.


Believe me, everytime I head out plowing I keep saying how much nicer it'd be to have an XLS or a Vplow to clean up. I have to wait until next season though, can't think of it now. Its hard when I have Pete calling me in the middle of a storm saying he just stacked a 9' high pile at one of his accounts.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1202105 said:


> Believe me, everytime I head out plowing I keep saying how much nicer it'd be to have an XLS or a Vplow to clean up. I have to wait until next season though, can't think of it now. Its hard when I have Pete calling me in the middle of a storm saying he just stacked a 9' high pile at one of his accounts.


lmoa :laughing:

I don't know though...that last pic of your was no slouch. I think it's the wing aspect that always made me envious. Chasing string after string got to be old after awhile. It's no so bad when I was able to wing it one way or the other, but quite a few of my accounts have middle lots, where you have to push it all down the barrel and keep it off either side.


----------



## plowguy43

Thats exactly it. Most all of my drives are wide enought that I have to make a few passes (obviously). I try to angle it all to one side to reduce trail off but end up having to go back again anyways. I know with an XLS I could wing the leading edge and extend the trailing edge to cut off more and not have trails, or with a V plow, I could scoop any trails left and easily clean up that way. With a straight blade its either go back and angle all of it over again, or try to go straight at it if there isn't very much trail and hope it doesn't spill off.


----------



## plowguy43

Be careful driving gents the roads aren't plowed and the snow is greasy!


----------



## 06Sierra

It just started snowing here. My daughter was all excited. She went running through the house to find me just to tell me it was snowing out.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1202190 said:


> Be careful driving gents the roads aren't plowed and the snow is greasy!


You ain't kidding brother, I thought I was still in 2x4!


----------



## RepoMan207

3:30 & 3.5"


----------



## 06Sierra

4:30 & 1/4" if that! It is slick though. I spun like crazy in 4wd pulling out of my driveway.


----------



## 06dmax

have around 3-5 inches here in guilford and roads are slick be carful guys


----------



## 06Sierra

It's been coming down good here for the last hour or so. There is more snow from the last hour than what we had all afternoon.


----------



## ClamDigger

06Sierra;1202690 said:


> It's been coming down good here for the last hour or so. There is more snow from the last hour than what we had all afternoon.


Its raining here in Scarborough. We have about 4 to 5 inches of snow.


----------



## Moss Man

I plow in Livermore and Hartford, 6-8 inches at both. Still snowing, no changeover yet.

Oh yeah, 8pm


----------



## bigbadbrad

10:00

coming down good, 3 inches about, going to bed get up and plow before going to work


----------



## PlowMan03

Got maybe an inch here before it changed to rain here in the Blue Hill area. Been raining for an hour and a half now, have heard that the temps are supposed to drop and switch back to snow again but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## mercer_me

I went with my uncle since 2 plowing roads. Then I went and plowed the few driveways I do. We have around 10 inches hear in Mercer. It's mixing rite now. Going back out early to go ride with my uncle in the ole Ford 9000, if there is enough snow I will go plow the driveways first. Then I will finish up the driveways.


----------



## RepoMan207

Holy Crap Batman! That took me longer then inticipated.The roads are ******** to say the least. 

I can't say as though I'm looking forward to what tomorrow brings at this point. 

I had anywhere from just shy of 6" to 6.5" within my route. It swapped over to rain around 8ish and didn't let up until 11 ish. 

Stay safe out there guys!


----------



## mercer_me

It's raining hear now. I never got anymore snow since midnight. I got to do some clean up now. I hope it's not to icy.


----------



## plowguy43

Ugh I left around 4pm to do my accounts and didn't get back to my house until 4:30AM! I'm taking today off and sleeping.


----------



## FisherVMan

We had 4" total at 1 am and it switched over to a light rain so when we started to plow at 4:30 there was just 3" of SLUSH............ what a mess heavy and flying everywhere.......... Once again they blew the forcast for us; and they had it all the way up to 10" at the NWS at 3pm yesterday; And we where soposed to be ABOVE the change over line ................... Well none of that was right; and of course by last nite they went ahead and downgraded it to 2-5" with no rain, So that sorta covered them; and then when it rained more than it snowed! Well now they just dont know anything about that ...............
I am sure Todd and Kevin will compare notes at lunch today and have a good laugh!
Loosers...............


----------



## 06Sierra

We ended up with about 5 here. Took me about an hour to get the driveway done.


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1203395 said:


> We had 4" total at 1 am and it switched over to a light rain so when we started to plow at 4:30 there was just 3" of SLUSH............ what a mess heavy and flying everywhere.......... Once again they blew the forcast for us; and they had it all the way up to 10" at the NWS at 3pm yesterday; And we where soposed to be ABOVE the change over line ................... Well none of that was right; and of course by last nite they went ahead and downgraded it to 2-5" with no rain, So that sorta covered them; and then when it rained more than it snowed! Well now they just dont know anything about that ...............
> I am sure Todd and Kevin will compare notes at lunch today and have a good laugh!
> Loosers...............


Pretty bad when our weather guy down here can predict your weather better then your guy can up there....not that ours is all that good, they screw the pooch on a regular basis.


----------



## plowguy43

They're calling for another 2-5" on Friday. I haven't heard when its supposed to start though.


----------



## RepoMan207

Final totals.........









.

Is it me....or does "plowable snow" seem....I don't know....a little vague to you guys too? We're 2 days out, and they can't even throw a dart at the board, C'mon!


----------



## mercer_me

Russ Murly was saying up to 6 inches Friday.

Why is Augusta listed twice? It says Augusta 3" and Augusta 5".


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1203494 said:


> They're calling for another 2-5" on Friday. I haven't heard when its supposed to start though.


Hey sleepy head...rough nght buddy?

They're saying day time storm from what I hear.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1203504 said:


> Russ Murly was saying up to 6 inches Friday.
> 
> Why is Augusta listed twice? It says Augusta 3" and Augusta 5".


LePage probably wanted to give his 2 cents.....lol

The guys is an idiot...."If Mardens is open....Maine is open." Moron! Then he goes onto to say if the Maine employees don't like it, take a sick day. This guy needs a press secretary, and to be as far away as possible from microphones and cameras.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1203284 said:


> Ugh I left around 4pm to do my accounts and didn't get back to my house until 4:30AM! I'm taking today off and sleeping.


Can I ask what happened Bob?


----------



## MSS Mow

Almost completely rain here on the coast. Roads were cold enough that some slush/ice was created, but that didn't last too long. Driveways are ICY this morning so I've already spread two loads of sand and the 3rd is loaded and ready to roll.


----------



## 06Sierra

Of course this weekend we will see the coldest temps of the winter so far. I have a bunch of stuff to get done between the vehicles and plow. I have one propane heater in the barn but I may have to borrow another one! Huge barn and fairly small heater


----------



## GMCHD plower

MSS Mow;1203557 said:


> Almost completely rain here on the coast. Roads were cold enough that some slush/ice was created, but that didn't last too long. Driveways are ICY this morning so I've already spread two loads of sand and the 3rd is loaded and ready to roll.


MSS, how do you figure what to charge? Just guess roughly how much you used and divide a per/yrd price by what you used?


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1203545 said:


> Can I ask what happened Bob?


8 are residential properties that I hit locally, the other 10 are foreclosed/vacant properties that I plow for a bank. I usually split them up because I can plow the foreclosures 24 hours after the storm but hit them all last night to get them out of the way.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah the foreclosures are spread all over the place from Naples to Auburn to Turner to North Monmouth....


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1203725 said:


> Oh yeah the foreclosures are spread all over the place from Naples to Auburn to Turner to North Monmouth....[/QUOTE
> 
> are they good money that why i like my 2 in augusta and 2 in waterville account do them the next day


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1203519 said:


> LePage probably wanted to give his 2 cents.....lol
> 
> The guys is an idiot...."If Mardens is open....Maine is open." Moron! Then he goes onto to say if the Maine employees don't like it, take a sick day. This guy needs a press secretary, and to be as far away as possible from microphones and cameras.


I like Paul LePage. But, when he said that he just made himself look like any idiot.


----------



## FisherVMan

My lightbar was driving me nutso............... the cab seamed to just let it echo out and after a couple of hours I wasnt sure if I was still plowing or had done acid..................... I have been wanting a backrack for a while to get it to hel! off my cab and get some good backup lights up in the air and off my bumper! So today I fired up the welder and got out 18' of 1.5X1.5 and tonite I have a rack on the truck! It came out decent so I wired up a relay to the backup light wire . That pulls the coil in on the relay and that sends 12V out a #12 wire to the rack . I am going to hook up two lights and two Amber strobes to come on every time I go into reverse . The tabs I welded on to hold the lights underneath protect the lights and I will just stick the Amber Strobes on top of the same tab??? The lightbar goes right in the center on a piece of plate 8"X18" and now it is SILENT.............. god what a relief that is to not hear that overgrown coffee grinder noise for 5 hrs at a time!!!
I will take some photos of this masterpiece tomorrow if anyone wants to see a "backwoods backrack"
They wanted $286 in Bangor for a rack with the sales tax............. all the metal was $67 bucks and it took about 2.5 to welder up [of course my time isnt worth jack!]


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is a few crappy blackberry pics of the yard. Once I get phone and internet at the house I plan on taking some better pics of the house and yard. The first one is going towards the road, second is in front of the house and the last one is the race track. We joke about the kids racing thier power wheels around the oval.

























I'll thow one in of the fur balls too...


----------



## stan the man

sweet look like long driveway. i have a long driveway love it off the road. nice looking dogs do they plow with you.


----------



## 06Sierra

It is just about a quarter mile long. We were renting a house on Main St before we bought this place. I love being off the road like that, it's nice and quiet! No they don't plow with me. The older one, on the right, loves going for rides. But she would be up and down constantly. Once the truck is moving she lays down and as soon as it stops, she stands back up. The young one is too damn crazy. She would be trying to get in my lap. Although when she has been in the truck she does pretty good at staying in the back seat.


----------



## FisherVMan

That big fella on the left looks like he would draw blood if he got upset with ya!!!! My grandmother used to have one that looked identical to that dog; and his name was "*Snapsey*"[I will let you guess why] Now olde Snapsey he specialized in chasing TRAINS !!!! Not sure what he was going to do once he caught them??? I will say that there has never been a man lived on this earth that would have balls enough to go into that house after it was dark outside as he would have literally eaten you ALIVE !!!! And any man with a beard was on the "to bite list" for certain?????


----------



## 06Sierra

Whitney, on the right, is a Sheperd Husky mix. She is VERY protective. Very nice though. If we are in the living room, she lays next to the recliner. If we are anywhere else in the house, especially if the kids are in the living room still, she will lay in the entry way facing the door. Abby is a pure bred. She is just over a year old and still learning. I have noticed that she follows Whitney's lead, although she is starting to think on her own now. Both are great with the kids, but I wouldn't want to mess with either of them!


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1203798 said:


> plowguy43;1203725 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah the foreclosures are spread all over the place from Naples to Auburn to Turner to North Monmouth....[/QUOTE
> 
> are they good money that why i like my 2 in augusta and 2 in waterville account do them the next day
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, the cheapest foreclosure is double my most expensive residential. I usually do them next day but I just wanted them all done before today.
Click to expand...


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1204061 said:


> Yes they are, the cheapest foreclosure is double my most expensive residential. I usually do them next day but I just wanted them all done before today.


I know a guy that does forclosures. He said it is a wicked good deal becouse they pay good and you can plow when the storm is done.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys looks like their trying to get everyone all worked up over nothing.... 6" possible for the eastern half of the state...


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we got 5-6" of fluffy snow, no mix or rain, stayed cold. They have been hauling the snow onto the race course for the biatholnes, this little bit helped them some, still need more. the groomers have been starting to go out, they passed the pipe drag


----------



## 06Sierra

Possibly some more snow for friday. 

Here I stand in an empty house waiting for Fairpoint! They will be here between 8 and noon! Who know how long it will take them to get to the new house after this???


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1204712 said:


> Possibly some more snow for friday.
> 
> Here I stand in an empty house waiting for Fairpoint! They will be here between 8 and noon! Who know how long it will take them to get to the new house after this???


When we had Dish Network instaled. The was suposed to come between 10am and 2pm. The guy got there at 4pm and he could barely speak English. The guy didn't have a clue, he wanted to drill though carpet. I had to explain to him that if he tried drilling through carpet it's just going to get all pulled up and tangled up in the drill bit. So I had to so him that if you go to a corner you can lift the carpet up and you can drill a hole there. (The tv was right in the cornor anyways so he didn't have to run the cord acrost the floor.)


----------



## plowguy43

will- you think that's bad??? Dish came to my house and didn't have a ladder long enough to reach my roof peak. So he tried putting the ladder in the bed of his truck before I stopped him (I didn't want to get sued when he fell on my property). So instead he bolted the dish onto one of my pine tree's and left. 3 years later and it still works fine! LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

Dish actually showed up first thing. I had told them that is no one was there to call my wife. We only moved a mile and a half away. He did call her too, and waited for her to get there.

If no one is here by noon they are getting a call. I have stuff to get done before work tonight.


----------



## 06Sierra

I actually cut a small X in the carpet to be able to pull it back to drill. I had to come out about six inches from the corner.
Every room except the living room has the cable outlets. I may put one in there when I rip out the carpet.


----------



## RepoMan207

I would kill the guy for even asking to drill a hole in my floor. Here is an idea....do it the right way, or quit wasting my time and get out of my house! 

Do you guys not have existing cable outlets? They should be running the new coax from the dish to the box and unplugging the cable companies input and plugging theirs in. 

The last time I had Dish, the guy showed up 3 times over a two week period and said "due to weather conditions, I can't go on your roof"......1 day was snowing, 1 day was overcast. and the third was the day after a storm. I called to complain and threaten Time Warner, wouldn't you know it, 3 tech's showed up at the end of the day had the install done in about 10 minutes flat, and get this, the one to go one the roof and install the dish....was a chick!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1204733 said:


> I actually cut a small X in the carpet to be able to pull it back to drill. I had to come out about six inches from the corner.
> Every room except the living room has the cable outlets. I may put one in there when I rip out the carpet.


Is your basement under your living room?


----------



## plowguy43

What's the deal with tomorrows storm? How much expected?


----------



## 06Sierra

Yes. The house is a ranch. When we get around to redoing the living room flooring I will have an outlet put in for it. That is the only room in the house without one. Even the kitchen has one.


----------



## 06Sierra

Up here they are calling for 1-3 inches. Doesn't sound like anything to me.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

4-8 inches here on the coast...maybe it'll swing further west and really dump on us...


----------



## 06Sierra

I think it said that the eastern part of the state was getting the most of it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

4-7" for southern penobscot county says maine.gov.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1204723 said:


> will- you think that's bad??? Dish came to my house and didn't have a ladder long enough to reach my roof peak. So he tried putting the ladder in the bed of his truck before I stopped him (I didn't want to get sued when he fell on my property). So instead he bolted the dish onto one of my pine tree's and left. 3 years later and it still works fine! LOL


There is no way I would have let anybody bolt anything to any of my Pine trees. Pine is worth big money. When the guy from Dish first came he said we had to gut down a bunch of trees so we could get dish. Then he would come back and put the dish on the peak of the back of the house. So my Dad and I cut all the trees they wanted cut. Then another guy from Dish came to hook it up and he ended up putting the dish on a post on my front lawn and he asaid there was no reason to cut all those trees.


----------



## 06Sierra

He showed up at 1030. Said I didn't have to be there!


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1203589 said:


> MSS, how do you figure what to charge? Just guess roughly how much you used and divide a per/yrd price by what you used?


Yeah basically. Gotta know about how much you used to know what to charge. But I can make a lot more money doing a whole bunch of little driveways than one long road.


----------



## RepoMan207

Well, at the very least, atleast this stuff will be dry! I made sure to push everything back as far as it would go before it swapped over to rain the last time, those banks are going to be concrete this time around.


----------



## RepoMan207

MAINE'S PLOWSITE MEET:

Who is, and isn't going to Gippers on Saturday at noon? Should we reschedule this....is there any interest?


----------



## dmcarpentry

ill be there


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I am going to try and make this one!


----------



## plowguy43

Reschedule it till next weekend


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1204994 said:


> Reschedule it till next weekend


That might be a better idea since all next week looks clear.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't think I can make it this Saturday and I definatly can't make it next Saturday.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll be in Mass this weekend if it doesn't snow saturday/sunday. I got nothing planned next weekend.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

wow...looks like Toddy upgraded us to 8-14" here....they don't have a clue till it starts fallin'...


----------



## PlowMan03

I heard that too Jason. I hope hes right too lol. Have also heard about something for early next week as well.


----------



## 06Sierra

4-8 here now.


----------



## FisherVMan

Here some dribble for N Washington and S Aroostook ..................
FRIDAY...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 10 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND
19. NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 90 PERCENT. 

.FRIDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. SNOW...MAINLY IN THE EVENING. 
SIGNIFICANT ADDITIONAL AMOUNTS OF SNOW POSSIBLE. LOWS AROUND 1
ABOVE. NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 80 PERCENT.

Weather Bug says 8-15" ??????? 

I posted some pictures of our latest addition the "Grand Lake Backrack" under Equipment,Tools and Vehicle Pictures for anyone interested in racks?


----------



## plowguy43

I'll take a peak Vman


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well I fingured I should move a couple snowbanks today sense I pushed them as close to the edge as I dared with the truck...


----------



## Mick76

reschedule for next week if everyone is ok with that......plowguy I have pics of the lights I could send then too you on your phone if you wish... looks one bolt post might have to be replaced... give my your cell # and I'll shoot you a pic... I've got the lights now so if your going to be in auburn tomorrow for the storm we can do the deal then......
Mike


----------



## dmcarpentry

hope your "dump site" is close...


----------



## GMCHD plower

dmcarpentry;1205441 said:


> hope your "dump site" is close...


haha ya it's right behind out barn, theres a drop off into a pit and the lady that owns it says I can dump in it, so I make a pile right near the edge and then push it over with the tractor.


----------



## RepoMan207

Here is the offical story....for now anyway lol.

.

.








.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well latest update from ted for the storm, well looks like it will be sub zero after the storm and only 2-3 inches up here in the valley, we need more before the biatholones


----------



## FisherVMan

Here is NWS latest from a few minutes ago............... 
*Friday*: Snow likely before 9am, then snow and widespread blowing snow after 9am. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 21. Wind chill values as low as -5. East wind between 5 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 9 to 13 inches possible.

*Friday Nite*: Snow and widespread blowing snow before 1am, then widespread blowing snow and a slight chance of snow between 1am and 4am, then widespread blowing snow after 4am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 5. Wind chill values as low as -12. Northwest wind between 14 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Newsflash! If we only get about 3-4" they will just say "well the track shifted a little east and it went out to sea"


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1205432 said:


> Well I fingured I should move a couple snowbanks today sense I pushed them as close to the edge as I dared with the truck...


I wish my tractor was 4wd so I could use it to push back banks. I would put chains on it but, my Dad is worried about it being hard on the transmition and chains cost more than I want to spend. After I've bean out of college for a few years and I have a good job, I'm going to buy a 50+ hp 4wd tractor with a bucket loader and a Farmi winch.

My cousin just bough a brand new 65hp John Deere and he had to raise his fenders up about 4" becouse the fenders were so close to the tires he couldn't put chains on.


----------



## RepoMan207

They widened it bit..........

.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i hope that 3-6 is right for us up here


----------



## MSS Mow

Let the fun begin!!


----------



## ddb maine

this is awesome. I'm in heaven. And the beginning of the week has more potential. This is turning out to be a good winter.

I had The cutting edges on the backside of my wings. I had welded bolts to the backside and attached them that way. but the tension kept snapping the bolts. So they have been relocated to the frontside and through bolted, which is a much better plan, it was my original plan but i opted to go the other way. I'm hoping for excellent results. the original way they worked great but when they would pull back they would leave small trails between the wing and the plow. Now the edge is overlapping the plow by 2-3" so I think i have solved my problem. we shall see. I'll post pictures after this one.


----------



## GMCHD plower

This is great day off from school, and its a friday! Possibly a storm tuesday and possibly one next thursday!


----------



## bacwudzme

Yup this is mint!!!!!!

Im not going to get all sapy with saying stay safe im going to say....... Drive fast Take risks!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well they are still holding *FIRM* and now have it up to 8-14" over here next to New Brunswick! Gosh dont tell me we are really going to get a *SNOWSTORM *and then some real *COLD* weather ??? Did I hear them say -30 for Sunday nite?? I am going to feel like I am back home in *ALASKA* ????
Best of Luck to everyone for this storm; and make a ton of money..............


----------



## mercer_me

I have the day off from school today. I'm going to meat my uncle at 7:15am and plow roads with him for the rest of the day. Chanel 5 is saying 5 to 8 inches for my area so I'm pumped. Knock on wood, Winter is finaly coming.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1206145 said:


> Knock on wood, Winter is finaly coming.


Sure seems that way. started off a bit funky but seems to but seems to be up to speed now.


----------



## plowguy43

Hell yeah bring it on!


----------



## GMCHD plower

This stuff is sooo powdery! I just pushed up a nice stack, backed away, and it all fell down! grrr


----------



## 06Sierra

Now the storm watch says up to 14", up from 6-8 last night. Good ole Ted is predicting 9 for the area.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Got 5 inches here already at 8:30 and coming down heavy =)


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm not looking forward to the upcoming cold temps but there is yet another storm brewing for weds. of next week. SAWEEEET!

Heading out for the first rounds.....


----------



## RepoMan207

MAINE PLOWSITE MEET:

Is anyone opposed to rescheduling until next Saturday........if not it is so moved to January 29th at 1PM.


----------



## 06Sierra

Sunday is supposed to be the coldest day I think. I think the snow will be holding off until noon.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1206272 said:


> MAINE PLOWSITE MEET:
> 
> Is anyone opposed to rescheduling until next Saturday........if not it is so moved to January 29th at 1PM.


Works for me 

I'm probably going to head home soon and do a first round. I'm hoping this storm tracks the way they were saying and will be done just after noon today. As of now it doesn't look that way...


----------



## plowguy43

Couple pics from Tuesday's Storm. Trying to show that the banks were as high as my roof!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1206342 said:


> Works for me
> 
> I'm probably going to head home soon and do a first round. I'm hoping this storm tracks the way they were saying and will be done just after noon today. As of now it doesn't look that way...


We have 4"already and they were reporting 5ish as the lingering point........ Come to poppa!!


----------



## plowguy43

Is there a bunch of ice under the snow or is it not too bad?


----------



## RepoMan207

Amazingly its scraping great


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I sure hope it doesnt quit here as it only started a hour and half ago................ it is going to have to snow for alot longer around here to ever make the amounts they were talking about even this morning???? Maine.gov claims it is in effect until 10pm tonite so that sounds more like it to ever get the 6-10" they are forcasting???? Hope you guys down state are all getting BIG PAY TODAY!


----------



## RepoMan207

Amazingly its scraping great


----------



## plowguy43

FisherVMan;1206456 said:


> Well I sure hope it doesnt quit here as it only started a hour and half ago................ it is going to have to snow for alot longer around here to ever make the amounts they were talking about even this morning???? Maine.gov claims it is in effect until 10pm tonite so that sounds more like it to ever get the 6-10" they are forcasting???? Hope you guys down state are all getting BIG PAY TODAY!


From what I saw on the news this morning the storm is heading north at a good pace. Should end around 2-4ish in the central part of the state and probably linger on longer for you northerners. I'm trying to hold out and just do one pass on all my residentials so I can hit the bank properties tonight as well. I really don't want to be out until 4:30am again...


----------



## plowguy43

Clearing and sun coming out in portkand/westbrook


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1206516 said:


> Clearing and sun coming out in portkand/westbrook


Is it Really???? Wow I was thinking of going out to open up drives... maybe I will wait a bit.... Post again if it has stopped please..


----------



## Megunticook

Still coming down hard here in Camden, been heavy since about 7:30am. I'd say at least a foot is down. Stiff wind.

Sounds like it may start to ease up by dusk. Then we go into the deep freeze....


----------



## Dewey

Ya its pretty much white out here too !!


----------



## Megunticook

NWS in Caribou just posted this. Wow, that's twice what they had predicted this morning:

.NEAR TERM /THROUGH TONIGHT/...
UPDATED SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ACROSS THE REGION FOR THIS AFTERNOON
MAINLY FOR THE CENTRAL HIGHLANDS ALL THE WAY TO THE COAST. AVERAGE
AMOUNTS NOW ARE EXPECTED TO BE 18 TO 22 INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST
AMOUNTS ACROSS THE INTERIOR DOWNEAST AND EASTERN-CENTRAL
WASHINGTON COUNTY. RADAR SHOWED INTENSE BANDING MOVING NORTH INTO
PORTIONS OF NORTHERN AND CENTRAL MAINE.


----------



## 06Sierra

They changed it to 10-17" now! It is coming down pretty good right now. It has been snowing since about 10 this morning and we don't have an inch yet.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We got at least 14 inches right now and NOAA just updated us to 20-22 inches and the storm is supposed to last until around 10pm...=D


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey- has stopped snowing since about 2ish down here in Oxford/Naples area.


----------



## 06Sierra

I got the oil changed in the truck and cranked the t bars a couple turns. Just in time for a good work out from the looks of things. Have any of you ordered from tread depot? I think that is where I was looking! I can get tires shipped from them for 2-300 bucks cheaper than I can get them for up here.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Wabi says 10-20" for me, and maine.gov says 18-23"


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys, we ended up with 15-18" were I am, the winds picking up so tomorrow morning should be fun


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1206272 said:


> MAINE PLOWSITE MEET:
> 
> Is anyone opposed to rescheduling until next Saturday........if not it is so moved to January 29th at 1PM.


sounds good to me.......just keep this post going so everyone knows.....


----------



## plowguy43

Had to change a solenoid on the side of the road in auburn with pliers and needle nose pliers...thank god I had my spare with me that I thought I had taken out. Its fr*ggen cold. 4 more properties left. $$$$


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we got about 5-6 inches so far, got to work tommrow, going to be an early morning plowing, going to bed


----------



## tls22

do you guys love ur fishers as much as i do? what a winter we are all havingThumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm finnaly home! Time for a hot shower and a soft pillow!

What a circus that was! The storm was perfect....those damn $$ kept me saying "yes" to about every request today. Apparently they were all told "no" several times....I was throwing $$ signs over the green monster and they were still catching um! 


7" in Windham and 6.5" on the back side of Gorham / Standish.


----------



## 06Sierra

I think we ended up with 7-8 inches. I'm sure once I get out there I'll find some drifts.


----------



## mercer_me

I ended up with 7 or 8 inches. I plowed and sanded from 7am to 10:30pm with my uncle in the ole Ford 9000. THen I went and plowed the few driveways I have. I have to finish up my driveway and another one. Then I'm done with this storm (it's not at a house).


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1206272 said:


> MAINE PLOWSITE MEET:
> 
> Is anyone opposed to rescheduling until next Saturday........if not it is so moved to January 29th at 1PM.


I won't beable to make it. But, please don't rescedual for me.


----------



## plowguy43

Circus is right! So after spending an hour replacing my solenoid and plowing two more properties I get pulled over by Auburn PD for my strobe lights (hideaways and lightbar). The cop was new and literally ate all his words once he pulled out "the book" to read the law to me. In the end he just says, "heck your strobes are brighter than mine, and I'm a cop!" Hahaha, another 30minutes wasted. 

The snow from this storm was AWESOME! The Xblade was windrowing 15' waves at the parking lot I plow. That was fun to watch in the reflection from the buildings windows. Very easy to plow and scraped awesome.

Got home at 1pm and fell asleep for 15 minutes to wake up and feed the baby...


----------



## MSS Mow

We got a lot of mix with sleet and some plain ole rain which made a complete mess. Of course the temperature dropped so fast yesterday that it crusted over and became a real pain to move/shovel. Damn weatherman doesn't know his a$$hole from his elbow!!!

I'm ready for the next one though!!!


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1207651 said:


> We got a lot of mix with sleet and some plain ole rain which made a complete mess.


All the snow we got up hear was wicked light and fluffy. It stayed below 20 degrees the whole time. Then when it was done snowing the tempature went down fast.

Where are you located MSS Mow?


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1207685 said:


> All the snow we got up hear was wicked light and fluffy. It stayed below 20 degrees the whole time. Then when it was done snowing the tempature went down fast.
> 
> Where are you located MSS Mow?


I'm in the Machias area, right near the coast. The temp was as high as 33 here. When it decided to finally drop, it dropped to 19 degrees in about an hour. It was supposed to be light and fluffy here too, but Simcox don't know sh!t!!


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1206749 said:


> I got the oil changed in the truck and cranked the t bars a couple turns. Just in time for a good work out from the looks of things. Have any of you ordered from tread depot? I think that is where I was looking! I can get tires shipped from them for 2-300 bucks cheaper than I can get them for up here.


tirerack.com

I have ordered 2 sets of 4 so far and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Moss Man

So the group meeting is Saturday the 29th at noon at Gipper's?

I couldn't have made it today anyhow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1207828 said:


> So the group meeting is Saturday the 29th at noon at Gipper's?
> 
> I couldn't have made it today anyhow.


Yup, that's correct.


----------



## RepoMan207

*A few pics I've been meaning to post........

My boy having fun at Cabale's....*










*
Me waiting for Drew to come recuse me......Thanks Bud! *.










*
Total snow fall documentation....we need more like this! *










*Nic clen scrape......Hey Bobby, how you like those snow banks at the end; they're only 8.5', but I'm working on it. *


----------



## RepoMan207

*If you don't think that those are high enough, check out this 10' lmao! I got my own little ramp system going on, to get it up there.*


----------



## RepoMan207

Here is that truck we were talking about last week with the blower on the front of it. I had stopped for lunch at GHOP and saw it at the light............


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1207864 said:


> Here is that truck we were talking about last week with the blower on the front of it. I had stopped for lunch at GHOP and saw it at the light............


Different truck than I was thinking of. There is an older GMC green with a blue blower. I saw it in Warren ave at that Maplewood place. It is the blower that they sell in Northern tool


----------



## RepoMan207

That's a dealer for them, Vance sells and installs them. They run around $8k from what I've been told.


----------



## bow2no1

there was one of those snow blowers on craigs list a week or so ago


----------



## FisherVMan

We wound up with about 14" here. So plowed 7" last nite at dark, And 7" this morning; and have em all done now; so was a good money maker for us. The next town down; we have a few drives, and they got some sleet at the end, as there was a light crust on top, Where as up here ours, was dry! I had a guy tell me yesterday, that he didnt feel you could even plow your own driveway, with a little F150, and he considered a HD 3/4 minimum, and he would go for a F450??? He was driving a 1993 Chevy totally rusted out with a bad exhust that looked like it has hit everything but the daily double ??? He asked me to take a movie of the 150 plowing, So I took alittle footage this morning; of a bank of snow I pushed up about 5 ft high; and then came up to it and pushed it; and the drifted snow in the road ahead of it, on down to the end of the driveway . Check it out if you want; although all of you have pushed this; and much more; but it does give an idea of the snow we got! Its dark out; and not the greatest footage but it was interesting how the whole bank just stayed in front of the plow; and never did fall down infront of it till the end??? You can probably see it has enough dampness in it; to hold it all togeather??? All the dribble about 3/4 tons is for his benifit; so just omit it..................


----------



## 06Sierra

Problem with tire rack is the shipping. 

Well, the Yukon has a gas leak! Changed the oil and crawled under to see where the gas smell was coming from. Its somewhere over the tank.


----------



## mercer_me

Great picture Ryan. Getting stuck allways sucks. That Chevy with the blower is pretty cool.

Fisher V Man, I saw your video I little earlier today. I comented on You Tube. That F-150 can realy more some snow. I'm asuming you like the wings.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1207858 said:


> *A few pics I've been meaning to post........
> 
> My boy having fun at Cabale's....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Me waiting for Drew to come recuse me......Thanks Bud! *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Total snow fall documentation....we need more like this! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nic clen scrape......Hey Bobby, how you like those snow banks at the end; they're only 8.5', but I'm working on it. *


Nice pics that XLS scrapes better than I thought!


----------



## bigbadbrad

you guys all suck, we only got about 4 inches from this storm up here in Fort Kent


----------



## FisherVMan

Plowguy,
Gosh that is a fine looking young "wingman" you got there I had one just like him once upon a time???
Cabelas wasnt around when he was that age but I did used to take him to Beans and if he wanted something and I told him no he would try to hang onto the door handles when we went to leave and say he wasnt leaving until he "got it" ................... well that worked good with his mother but not so sucessfull with the "old man"! 

Mercer the 150 does a good job because it is set up correctly; and has lots of ballast, and very good studded tires , but any half ton, would do the same thing, if they were set up correctly!


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1208183 said:


> Mercer the 150 does a good job because it is set up correctly; and has lots of ballast, and very good studded tires , but any half ton, would do the same thing, if they were set up correctly!


I don't know why people think they have to have a 3/4 ton to plow and haul with. My friend thinks he needs to get a 3/4 ton so he can haul his 16' aluminum boat.  I toled him you can haul that with a S-10. My father used to haul 2 snomobiles on an aluminum trailer to Chisunkook with a 2wd Ford Ranger. I haul my 12' utility trailer loaded with firewood with my 2000 Ford Ranger all the time.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well a 3/4 ton is a Super nice rig; and if your doing alot of commercial work; it is definatly THE way to go . But there are way to many sidewalk lawyers; around that have zero experence; with kinda of truck; but of course they have an opinion, Most of it is based on nothing , imagine a guy with a 93 Chevy beater that in his mind is a noted authority on plow trucks; and what a person should have ??? I guess everyone has to dream? and probably dreaming is good?? When I do; it is usually about Catherene Zeta Jones !!!! And not about plow trucks ????
Anyway I did see a very very cool movie; on YouTube on" Walter SnoFighters" made back in the 1930's; and they had some moron raming it into some very deep snow; really beating on the truck....
He really wasnt getting very far; as it looked like they had very little ballast in the body and NO CHAINS on it ??? Later on in the movie; a different guy is driving on and this one has ONE chain on the left rear tire; and I was amazed that the photographer was shooting the truck spinning after they got it in "over the plow" and he is rocking it; and you could see that the diff was NOT locking up correctly??? And was spinning ONE tire alot of the time ???? OMG a Walter SnoFitter with a ONE WHEEL PEAL ???? There is alot of spliced footage; where they were omitting the truck stuck? and another one pulling it out . And at the very end; there is some footage of them plowing old snow with alot of ICE on the top say around a foot of it and they are breaking it up with the big V !!! Probably the best part of it is in upstate NY and the driver is doing a great job showing how to set HALF of the V into the uplowed part of about 5 ft of drifted snow after he has made his first pass and he is flawlessly moving what is left in the road correctly; in what I would call "text book" plowing!


----------



## bow2no1

mercer_me;1208246 said:


> I don't know why people think they have to have a 3/4 ton to plow and haul with. My friend thinks he needs to get a 3/4 ton so he can haul his 16' aluminum boat.  I toled him you can haul that with a S-10. My father used to haul 2 snomobiles on an aluminum trailer to Chisunkook with a 2wd Ford Ranger. I haul my 12' utility trailer loaded with firewood with my 2000 Ford Ranger all the time.


 it's funny u bring this up. my i have a 2500hd and i put air bags in the back end to hold up the weight of the sander. when the sander is filled it squatted the back end hard. i was afraid i was going to break a leaf.

several people around me are big toyota fans. allot of people have tried to convince me to buy a toyota or smaller truck. why? i dunno?
i'm a gmc fan my self, doubtful i will own anything else. nothing against the other companies. i drove Nissan's for years. nice LITTLE trucks. i had a dodge cummins for my last truck. i replaced the steering parts in the front end twice within a year and put a dual stabilizer kit on it. i have never felt a truck shake so bad!
have you ever seen the frame on a 2500hd? it's about twice the size of any other truck!
i haul a 20' trailer plus plowing and sanding, i don't think i could use anything less then a 3/4 ton. 
i understand u guys don't think you need a 3/4 ton and in most cases people generally don't. as far as chevy's go 3/4 tons have the 4l80e transmission, built for towing and hauling. the 1/2 tons have a 4l60e..
plowing in general is not good for a transmission.


----------



## bow2no1

FisherVMan;1208818 said:


> Anyway I did see a very very cool movie; on YouTube on" Walter SnoFighters" made back in the 1930's; and they had some moron raming it into some very deep snow; really beating on the truck....
> He really wasnt getting very far; as it looked like they had very little ballast in the body and NO CHAINS on it ??? Later on in the movie; a different guy is driving on and this one has ONE chain on the left rear tire; and I was amazed that the photographer was shooting the truck spinning after they got it in "over the plow" and he is rocking it; and you could see that the diff was NOT locking up correctly??? And was spinning ONE tire alot of the time ???? OMG a Walter SnoFitter with a ONE WHEEL PEAL ???? There is alot of spliced footage; where they were omitting the truck stuck? and another one pulling it out . And at the very end; there is some footage of them plowing old snow with alot of ICE on the top say around a foot of it and they are breaking it up with the big V !!! Probably the best part of it is in upstate NY and the driver is doing a great job showing how to set HALF of the V into the uplowed part of about 5 ft of drifted snow after he has made his first pass and he is flawlessly moving what is left in the road correctly; in what I would call "text book" plowing!


well you gotta figure back in 1930's...... who had any plowing experiance?
hell that may have been the only plow around in the area.
i remember my grandfarther telling me back in the 50's only a couple people in town had 4wheel drives w/ plow. he said they was so expensive back then they only ued them if they abslutly had to. people didn't have the money like they do now to have their drive ways plowed.


----------



## RepoMan207

FisherVMan;1208183 said:


> Plowguy,
> Gosh that is a fine looking young "wingman" you got there I had one just like him once upon a time???
> Cabelas wasnt around when he was that age but I did used to take him to Beans and if he wanted something and I told him no he would try to hang onto the door handles when we went to leave and say he wasnt leaving until he "got it" ................... well that worked good with his mother but not so sucessfull with the "old man"!
> 
> Mercer the 150 does a good job because it is set up correctly; and has lots of ballast, and very good studded tires , but any half ton, would do the same thing, if they were set up correctly!


That's my little guy actually. Bob was just replying to me....

Thanks, he's my little man. I was looking forward to my other two leaving the nest in another 3-4 years when my fiancee demanded one of her own lol. It's a whole other expernce when your older and settled down. I raised my two older ones on my own starting back when I was 20-21, between being self employed and working mostly nights, we spend alot of time together.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well your right about that, as I can still remember the first 4X4 pickup w/plow in our little town . My uncle that plowed the Forest City Rd for over 30 years with his big truck; Bought a brand new INTERNATIONAL pickup ??? Not a Scout; but a truck with a 7 1/2' Fisher QS on it; and everyone thought it was simply AMAZING ??? A guy up in Danforth had a Jeep with a Fisher plow on it a few years before that but that was around "1970" not way back in the 50's; but here in Washington County, we are about 20 years behind the rest of the state!

WHOooops Repo ///////////// In any case he is as cute; as a speckled pup, tied to a red wagon !!!! Must look like his Mom??????

I had commented about backup lights; up on a rack, not covering behind the truck the way I would like . So I added a couple down on a T-bar off the Reece hitch and that really filled in to make a decent setup! I posted some pictures under Equipment, Vechiles etc.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1208105 said:


> Nice pics that XLS scrapes better than I thought!


She does pretty good, I've noticed a decline since last year though, time for a new edge and wing blades. The short ones are almost $280 I think, the main blade is only $120 something. I may drop the main cutting edge before changing them to see if I can get through the season. I'll still have to have the others on hand though.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1209278 said:


> She does pretty good, I've noticed a decline since last year though, time for a new edge and wing blades. The short ones are almost $280 I think, the main blade is only $120 something. I may drop the main cutting edge before changing them to see if I can get through the season. I'll still have to have the others on hand though.


Ryan,

My wing cutting edges are already taking a beating, the edge is at an angle. I think it is from being in scoop and pushing long distances. Have a couple lots that have long pushes and very uneven. Have to go to Messer tomorrow so was going to grab a spare set. All part of the wear on these I guess. My Blizzard I replaced the wing cutting edges twice in the first season so I am used to it.


----------



## mercer_me

I took this video yesterday when I was plowing at my field. There was about 8" of snow. Near the end of the video there is some pretty good stacking. I cleaned up after the video was over, I don't want anybody to think I'm sloppy like that. It took me 2 hours to upload it so please leave coments.

Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## Dewey

Well I had to tow my GMC to O'cconners... It died on me in the middle of last storm.... REALLY SUCKED...... thank god for a couple of plow buddies... I had to wait a couple of hours and one guy let me use his, he even brought it with a full tank of fuel ... A 2006 GMC Duramax with a Fisher Vee......Really like the Duramax....The next day another bud stepped up to do some sanding for me....I'm hopeing to get mine back real quick but who knows....Gonna call them in the A.M to see if they'll get on it..Not sure what the problem is....I made it to a garage and we put the scanner on it... He isn't a deisel mechanic so we called the mechanic that works on my other equipment and he said it could be a wire shorting out or the computor gone.... WTF....I guess I'm gonna be looking for a newer truck for my mane rig and retire this one to backup....I just hope I can get through this winter..So... at some point I may ask you guys to keep an eye out for me.....


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1209891 said:


> Well I had to tow my GMC to O'cconners... It died on me in the middle of last storm.... REALLY SUCKED...... thank god for a couple of plow buddies... I had to wait a couple of hours and one guy let me use his, he even brought it with a full tank of fuel ... A 2006 GMC Duramax with a Fisher Vee......Really like the Duramax....The next day another bud stepped up to do some sanding for me....I'm hopeing to get mine back real quick but who knows....Gonna call them in the A.M to see if they'll get on it..Not sure what the problem is....I made it to a garage and we put the scanner on it... He isn't a deisel mechanic so we called the mechanic that works on my other equipment and he said it could be a wire shorting out or the computor gone.... WTF....I guess I'm gonna be looking for a newer truck for my mane rig and retire this one to backup....I just hope I can get through this winter..So... at some point I may ask you guys to keep an eye out for me.....


That realy sucks Dewey. It sounds like you have had alot of trouble with this truck. I hope you get it back soon. I will keep an eye out for 1 ton deisels for you. Are you going to look for a Duramax or another brand?


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1209896 said:


> That realy sucks Dewey. It sounds like you have had alot of trouble with this truck. I hope you get it back soon. I will keep an eye out for 1 ton deisels for you. Are you going to look for a Duramax or another brand?


Ya this truck has been a P.I.A !!! I think either GMC Or Ford preferably 1 Ton but may consider 3/4 Ton gonna try a pickup styel insted of Duelly..... I'm not sure about Diesel this truck has been a nightmare...


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1209925 said:


> Ya this truck has been a P.I.A !!! I think either GMC Or Ford preferably 1 Ton but may consider 3/4 Ton gonna try a pickup styel insted of Duelly..... I'm not sure about Diesel this truck has been a nightmare...


An older style GMC 3500 SRW with a 5.7L Vortec would be a great truck for you IMO. Alaska Boss loves his.


----------



## bigbadbrad

v-10 superduty, all kinds of them for cheap on uncle henry's, and craigslist


----------



## 06Sierra

Sorry to hear about your problems Dewey! I hope its nothing major. I have to call my cousin over in perth tomorrow to see when he can fix the Yukon this week. If I had a lift I would do it myself. I don't feel like dropping the gas tank while laying on my back.

When I worked in Calais, we had a couple V10s. I didn't care for either of them. I'm sure if you hooked up to a tree you could pull it down. Just driving down the road it didn't seem like it could get out of its own way. Kind of like the Explorers we have up here. You couldn't pay me to own one.


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1209891 said:


> Well I had to tow my GMC to O'cconners... It died on me in the middle of last storm.... REALLY SUCKED...... thank god for a couple of plow buddies... I had to wait a couple of hours and one guy let me use his, he even brought it with a full tank of fuel ... A 2006 GMC Duramax with a Fisher Vee......Really like the Duramax....The next day another bud stepped up to do some sanding for me....I'm hopeing to get mine back real quick but who knows....Gonna call them in the A.M to see if they'll get on it..Not sure what the problem is....I made it to a garage and we put the scanner on it... He isn't a deisel mechanic so we called the mechanic that works on my other equipment and he said it could be a wire shorting out or the computor gone.... WTF....I guess I'm gonna be looking for a newer truck for my mane rig and retire this one to backup....I just hope I can get through this winter..So... at some point I may ask you guys to keep an eye out for me.....


Sorry to hear that Dewey! That really sucks. I'm selling my gasser.........lol. Just a thought.


----------



## 06Sierra

14 below this morning!! This is crazy. Although it is still better than a couple years ago when it was 40 below for a week.


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea about 17 below just before daylight on my digital but I dont really know how accurate it is??? Nice and sunny and just the exact sorta day we used to hunt wolves all day up in the Alaska Range! They would sure look surprised to hear that old "Super Cub" coming roaring around the corner; and they almost had a look on their face that asked the question "What in heck or you doing out here this MORNING?????"
It wouldn't be long and they would soon find out what we were there for!!! If things went right some of them got a free ride back to civilization!

Hey how many guys on here bother to change out your tranny fluid every year???? Anyone know who has the best deal on a compleate change out including the converter and with a new filter??? I am thinking about it as I have got 43K on this truck and have never changed it??? Looks and smells fine but thought it might be a good idea ??? Is it worth it ???


----------



## Dewey

HEy Repo... Not sure what I'm doing yet but P.M. me the details.. When you have time...


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey how many guys on here bother to change out your tranny fluid every year???? Anyone know who has the best deal on a compleate change out including the converter and with a new filter??? I am thinking about it as I have got 43K on this truck and have never changed it??? Looks and smells fine but thought it might be a good idea ??? Is it worth it ???[/QUOTE]

I always change mine.


----------



## bacwudzme

FisherVMan;1210580 said:


> Yea about 17 below just before daylight on my digital but I dont really know how accurate it is??? Nice and sunny and just the exact sorta day we used to hunt wolves all day up in the Alaska Range! They would sure look surprised to hear that old "Super Cub" coming roaring around the corner; and they almost had a look on their face that asked the question "What in heck or you doing out here this MORNING?????"
> It wouldn't be long and they would soon find out what we were there for!!! If things went right some of them got a free ride back to civilization!
> 
> Hey how many guys on here bother to change out your tranny fluid every year???? Anyone know who has the best deal on a compleate change out including the converter and with a new filter??? I am thinking about it as I have got 43K on this truck and have never changed it??? Looks and smells fine but thought it might be a good idea ??? Is it worth it ???


I change the tranny fluid every year.
on my F-150 7700gvw that tranny was a 4R100 and my buddies at 3&35 autorepair in Dayton did a complete service filter and flush with synthetic with mercronV. On my current truck it has the 5R110 tranny which only takes Mercron SP. I use Mcfarland Ford in Exeter NH which does a complete flush and toilet paper element on my front frame rail for 230 dollors everyone around here (southern Maine) say either wait till 100k or at 60k and they just want to change out the toiletpaper element and top off the fluid for around $300+ I have never had a tranny issue and im not easy on equipment. I.E. fwd-rev rev-fwd and hauling trailers. Its simple peace of mind. I always clean the MAF sensor clean the throttlebody around the the tranny service time. Which I always try to do in late September so im good for my bird hunting trips!


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1209373 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> My wing cutting edges are already taking a beating, the edge is at an angle. I think it is from being in scoop and pushing long distances. Have a couple lots that have long pushes and very uneven. Have to go to Messer tomorrow so was going to grab a spare set. All part of the wear on these I guess. My Blizzard I replaced the wing cutting edges twice in the first season so I am used to it.


That guy Jerre has upgraded wing edges for the XLS


----------



## mercer_me

It was -15 degrees this morning in Mercer. I plugged my Ford Ranger in last night. I had never tried my block heater before so I just wanted to se if it would work. It worked great, when I started it, it started up like it was summer. I will probly never use it again but, it's nice to know it works.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1210972 said:


> That guy Jerre has upgraded wing edges for the XLS


Bob,

good call I knew I remembered seeing those somewhere, just e-mail him to see what the damage will be.

Side note got to Deal with Ryan's buddy at Messer today. I guess they are right out straight in the service area with repairs. My body for the F650 came in last week but didn't call me as "they knew they didn't have time" . After a meeting today they figured out they can "possibly" get to it end of the week. I can see it sitting there for awhile!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1211010 said:


> Bob,
> 
> good call I knew I remembered seeing those somewhere, just e-mail him to see what the damage will be.
> 
> Side note got to Deal with Ryan's buddy at Messer today. I guess they are right out straight in the service area with repairs. My body for the F650 came in last week but didn't call me as "they knew they didn't have time" . After a meeting today they figured out they can "possibly" get to it end of the week. I can see it sitting there for awhile!


I think they're $650...I would be interested to see how you make out with them if you do end up with them. Keep me posted.

I see it sitting there for atleast a couple more weeks as well. The storm mid week will really mess them up.

Did you hear what happened to ClamDigger over there; he brought his plow in for a new headgear swap (they mis welded the end plates at the factory so he couldn't mount it...) So he gets it back and is happy as a clam (lol), Later that night (?) him and Pete (Bacwudz) were admiring it, they discovered the top of the blade had some good sized dents and scratches in it from the headgear apparently coming forward and smacking it, then they realized the lift arm was all scratched. You could see where they tried to paint over it with some spray bomb and brush (or finger). Then to top it off he discovered the lift chain hadn't even been re connected to the T Frame, it was only lifting on one side, the other side was just dangling away!

Good Job Messer! Quality Service! Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

Glad I don't have to deal with them!! That is terrible service right there.

Looks like its fuel pump time for the yukon. Just talked to my cousin. He said he just fixed the same problem on a yukon last week!


----------



## 06Sierra

So far I have seen Delco, Bosch, Carter and some other brand for fuel pumps. What would you guys get? I'm leaning towards delco or bosch since I have never heard of the other two.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1211062 said:


> So far I have seen Delco, Bosch, Carter and some other brand for fuel pumps. What would you guys get? I'm leaning towards delco or bosch since I have never heard of the other two.


Stay with OEM on this one.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1211046 said:


> I think they're $650...I would be interested to see how you make out with them if you do end up with them. Keep me posted.
> 
> I see it sitting there for atleast a couple more weeks as well. The storm mid week will really mess them up.
> 
> Did you hear what happened to ClamDigger over there; he brought his plow in for a new headgear swap (they mis welded the end plates at the factory so he couldn't mount it...) So he gets it back and is happy as a clam (lol), Later that night (?) him and Pete (Bacwudz) were admiring it, they discovered the top of the blade had some good sized dents and scratches in it from the headgear apparently coming forward and smacking it, then they realized the lift arm was all scratched. You could see where they tried to paint over it with some spray bomb and brush (or finger). Then to top it off he discovered the lift chain hadn't even been re connected to the T Frame, it was only lifting on one side, the other side was just dangling away!
> 
> Good Job Messer! Quality Service! Thumbs Up


You've gotta be sh*ttin me! Did he bring it back?


----------



## RepoMan207

Not that I know of.


----------



## plowguy43

I'd drop it on the service managers desk


----------



## RepoMan207

If only we could only fit it through his door......although, there is a window lol.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1211080 said:


> If only we could only fit it through his door......although, there is a window lol.


he got at Messer right


----------



## RepoMan207

Yes and no, he bought it at Lang's, we (Pete, Drew, myself and Clamdigger put it together), and Messer did the swap out.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1211095 said:


> Yes and no, he bought it at Lang's, we (Pete, Drew, myself and Clamdigger put it together), and Messer did the swap out.


ok i am thinking next year getting a plow like yours it not cheap at messer


----------



## TazLandscapes

Repoman 
For tranny service i go to Aamco transmission on warren ave in portland,there really good i cant remember how much it is but they have whats called a "super flush" 

mike


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1211099 said:


> ok i am thinking next year getting a plow like yours it not cheap at messer


Stan it will be alot cheaper at Langs! Also alot more personality at Langs!

I


----------



## bacwudzme

TazLandscapes;1211129 said:


> Repoman
> For tranny service i go to Aamco transmission on warren ave in portland,there really good i cant remember how much it is but they have whats called a "super flush"
> 
> mike


Het Taz your up on the Hill in portland?? the trucks with Meyers ive seen before.


----------



## TazLandscapes

yup right on washington ave the green dodge with the diamond,what truck u drive


----------



## bacwudzme

TazLandscapes;1211146 said:


> yup right on washington ave the green dodge with the diamond,what truck u drive


A ford. I did a rubber roof a couple houses down from you. Across from the sahara club!


----------



## TazLandscapes

was it the brick biulding on the corner


----------



## bacwudzme

TazLandscapes;1211169 said:


> was it the brick biulding on the corner


Thats a big 10-4


----------



## NEUSWEDE

TAZ good to see you on here what have you been up to. Almost crashed trying to say hi the storm before last with that guy bombing down FOX st.

Ryan, $600 shipped I was quote. I almost fell out of my seat. $238 for the stock ones. The ones from Jerre look good but with being hard and not able to flex not sure what that will do to the wing if it hits something. 

I heard of some recent problems over there. I might have Steve at Tri-tank (he's building me and inframe transfer tank anayways) do all the welding for me for the sub frame and I'll wire everything up. I am just worried they are going to "start" the install and stick it to the side for a month. I need it but can get by without it so not a hug deal but if I can have it done sooner I want it done sooner.


----------



## TazLandscapes

neuswede im doin alright tryin to finish school up and im hopin i get accepted into smcc this fall, and i aint really doin nothin i lost my job this month so all i do is go to school three days a week and put around trying get stuff done,I remember that night, i thought i caused it doin the driveway but i see u all over town,U should have seen it this last storm a couple of immigrant drivers come barreling down walnut slid sideways and slammed into the brick wall.i laughed my ass off i dont know why.
What have u been up to lately and i lost your number i was up by our house a couple weeks ago and wanted to stop by


----------



## bacwudzme

There talking about a storm late Wednesday nite into Thrusday!!!!!!!! Fingers, eyes and toes are all crodbgvssfsged!Q


----------



## NEUSWEDE

TazLandscapes;1211288 said:


> neuswede im doin alright tryin to finish school up and im hopin i get accepted into smcc this fall, and i aint really doin nothin i lost my job this month so all i do is go to school three days a week and put around trying get stuff done,I remember that night, i thought i caused it doin the driveway but i see u all over town,U should have seen it this last storm a couple of immigrant drivers come barreling down walnut slid sideways and slammed into the brick wall.i laughed my ass off i dont know why.
> What have u been up to lately and i lost your number i was up by our house a couple weeks ago and wanted to stop by


Mike,
That sucks about your job. I am just trying to stay busy and get things in line for the spring/ summer. Will be a very busy year this year. First year I will have a dedicated mow crew which will be different and stressful.

That Fox Street is a horror show but saves me time. Last storm I was going down it and was just sliding and a guy stopped shoveling because I think he thought I was gonna go right across Washington but was able to stop. I have 2 accounts in the east end and wish I didn't have any it is a PITA


----------



## bacwudzme

Canceled the eye crossing!!!:laughing:


----------



## dmcarpentry

I flushed both trannys on the trucks and replaced the external filter and replaced fluid with amsoil torqsynd and a winn's friction additive. Both trucks shift smoother and run cooler. We had to use a "special" tranny machine that could handle the higher line pressure in the alisions


----------



## ddb maine

I love these wings.


----------



## bacwudzme

Very nice Mike.


----------



## ddb maine

Hows the xv treating you?


----------



## mercer_me

How do you like that Blizzard, DDB Maine? Do you mind not having a trip edge? Not having a trip edge would drive my crazy.


----------



## TazLandscapes

NEUSWEDE;1211359 said:


> Mike,
> That sucks about your job. I am just trying to stay busy and get things in line for the spring/ summer. Will be a very busy year this year. First year I will have a dedicated mow crew which will be different and stressful.
> 
> That Fox Street is a horror show but saves me time. Last storm I was going down it and was just sliding and a guy stopped shoveling because I think he thought I was gonna go right across Washington but was able to stop. I have 2 accounts in the east end and wish I didn't have any it is a PITA


Yeah it does suck for me but im not goin back this year, Im gonna work construction and what not and im probably gonna start my company back up this spring,when my finances get back to normal,Im just hopin that i get into college cuz ive been talkin to a few companies out of state that pay real good for equipment operators.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1211727 said:


> Hows the xv treating you?


I love it. I have cut time on at least 3/4 my driveways The one proprety I truly bought it for has comminted I take a hour less than the old guy that used to do it. It scrapes very well all my drivways are down to just about tar. And nobody believes me but I burn less gas I think its because on my longer driveways I can know do it in 3 pushes vs. 5-7 passes at a little over a half mile a pop. The one thing that makes me nervous about this plow is the cutting edge is wearing and wearing fast! but im sure its me doing 20-30mph on coarse tar.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1211766 said:


> How do you like that Blizzard, DDB Maine? Do you mind not having a trip edge? Not having a trip edge would drive my crazy.


Not at all. Its certainly louder when it does trip, but with the wings it shoots all the snow forward not off to the sides, problem solved. I have done clean up after fishers and have had ALOT of snow to push and have cleaned down to the pavement after a fisher has left alot of pack. I don't know the condition of the cutting edge on the other plow but I attribute it to the advanced cutting angle.

Pete, Glad to hear its treating you well. I'm thinking about the next plow being a v. Hoping I can pool the finances to put a vxt on a 7.3L.. we shall see how that works out.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1212135 said:


> Not at all. Its certainly louder when it does trip, but with the wings it shoots all the snow forward not off to the sides, problem solved. I have done clean up after fishers and have had ALOT of snow to push and have cleaned down to the pavement after a fisher has left alot of pack. I don't know the condition of the cutting edge on the other plow but I attribute it to the advanced cutting angle.
> 
> Pete, Glad to hear its treating you well. I'm thinking about the next plow being a v. Hoping I can pool the finances to put a vxt on a 7.3L.. we shall see how that works out.


You are correct, its the attack angle of the Fisher HD's that makes them not scrape well. My X Blade has a 75* Attack angle (supposedly the steepest in the industry) and its scrapes amazingly well. I can't believe Fisher doesn't just drop the HD Line and expand the Xblade.


----------



## ddb maine

Oh yeah! Mines is 82*!! hah! 

Actually I have no idea what mine is. It's a slow day plastering walls.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL - When you trip your angle is much better than mine!


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1212113 said:


> I love it. I have cut time on at least 3/4 my driveways The one proprety I truly bought it for has comminted I take a hour less than the old guy that used to do it. It scrapes very well all my drivways are down to just about tar. And nobody believes me but I burn less gas I think its because on my longer driveways I can know do it in 3 pushes vs. 5-7 passes at a little over a half mile a pop. The one thing that makes me nervous about this plow is the cutting edge is wearing and wearing fast! but im sure its me doing 20-30mph on coarse tar.


Interesting about the cutting edges, the xblade needs a new one and I may just get an HD cutting edge for it- they are longer from what I've read.

We need to meet up, I sold my pro-wings this weekend.


----------



## mercer_me

It's 5 degress in Mercer rite now and it's snowing. There is a little less than an inch and it's letting up. Has anybody heard anything about Thursday's storm?


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1212524 said:


> It's 5 degress in Mercer rite now and it's snowing. There is a little less than an inch and it's letting up. Has anybody heard anything about Thursday's storm?


along the coast 3 to 6


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1212494 said:


> LOL - When you trip your angle is much better than mine!


She can hit 140* on a good stump bub!!


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1212524 said:


> It's 5 degress in Mercer rite now and it's snowing. There is a little less than an inch and it's letting up. Has anybody heard anything about Thursday's storm?


this is it but it can change


----------



## 06Sierra

Only 2-3 up here for Thursday.

$260 for a fuel pump shipped. That's a lot better than what I paid for one in my old truck!


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1212542 said:


> Only 2-3 up here for Thursday.
> 
> $260 for a fuel pump shipped. That's a lot better than what I paid for one in my old truck!


that is cheap but drop the tank is not fun


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1212541 said:


> this is it but it can change


I know most of you guys are hoping for a big storm. But, I'm going to Moosehead Friday, Saturday and Sunday ice fishing. So, I'm hoping there won't be to mch snow on the lake. But, I would like a plowable storm for Thursay.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1212544 said:


> that is cheap but drop the tank is not fun


You got that rite. Eaven with a lift it's a pain in the a$$. I took one out of a Nissan Frontier last year at school and it took fore ever. We no longer take gas tanks out at school now.


----------



## 06Sierra

stan the man;1212544 said:


> that is cheap but drop the tank is not fun


I know! I am bringing it to my cousin just outside of Perth-Andover. If it was my truck I would just take the bed off. Or if I had a lift it might be a different story. I'm not messing with that laying on my back!


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1212547 said:


> I know most of you guys are hoping for a big storm. But, I'm going to Moosehead Friday, Saturday and Sunday ice fishing. So, I'm hoping there won't be to mch snow on the lake. But, I would like a plowable storm for Thursay.


i not 3 to 6 ok for me. next week i like no snow so i can get some inside work done. painting 4 rooms for one account. 4 doors to put in for one account. putting shelfs up in office room for account .ussmileyflag


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1212554 said:


> I know! I am bringing it to my cousin just outside of Perth-Andover. If it was my truck I would just take the bed off. Or if I had a lift it might be a different story. I'm not messing with that laying on my back!


lol i hate laying on my back for that


----------



## RepoMan207

you guys are are going about it ALLLLL wrong. Remove the bed and slide it back, you'll save yourself a ton of work, not to mention the need to replace straps, and or bolts along the way.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1212559 said:


> you guys are are going about it ALLLLL wrong. Remove the bed and slide it back, you'll save yourself a ton of work, not to mention the need to replace straps, and or bolts along the way.


My cousin took his bed of when he put a new tank in his Dodge. He said it was alot faster and easier. Plus he had a boom truck to pick the bed up.


----------



## 06Sierra

Repo, this is for a Yukon. I had a 98 Sierra that I replaced the pump. My neighbor had an engine hoist, I cut a 2x4 to fit under the bed rails and hooked to the hoist. Jacked it up and rolled it back, peice of cake for that.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1212574 said:


> Repo, this is for a Yukon. I had a 98 Sierra that I replaced the pump. My neighbor had an engine hoist, I cut a 2x4 to fit under the bed rails and hooked to the hoist. Jacked it up and rolled it back, peice of cake for that.


oahhhh, comon.....you can lift the whole body of that thing lol!


----------



## 06Sierra

LOL. My cousin has a pit in his garage. He only charges 25 an hour, and only for the time he is actually working on the vehicle.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1212642 said:


> LOL. My cousin has a pit in his garage. He only charges 25 an hour, and only for the time he is actually working on the vehicle.


That's your best way to go IMO.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1212574 said:


> Repo, this is for a Yukon. I had a 98 Sierra that I replaced the pump. My neighbor had an engine hoist, I cut a 2x4 to fit under the bed rails and hooked to the hoist. Jacked it up and rolled it back, peice of cake for that.


Sawzall a nice hole above the tank for an access spot.


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1212695 said:


> Sawzall a nice hole above the tank for an access spot.


LOL Be carefull what you suggest to people..... Years a go at BIW I worked with a guy that had a dug well... That summer was really dry and he came to work one day complaining that the leavel of water in the well was getting really low.... One of the other guys told him ( and yes he was joking) to dump a load of gravel in the well and it will bring the level up !!!  
He came into work the next Monday and said He dumped a whole load in the well and the water level came up but it went back down now its dry !!!!!  Sometimes you just have to wonder !!


----------



## stan the man

Dewey;1212711 said:


> LOL Be carefull what you suggest to people..... Years a go at BIW I worked with a guy that had a dug well... That summer was really dry and he came to work one day complaining that the leavel of water in the well was getting really low.... One of the other guys told him ( and yes he was joking) to dump a load of gravel in the well and it will bring the level up !!!
> He came into work the next Monday and said He dumped a whole load in the well and the water level came up but it went back down now its dry !!!!!  Sometimes you just have to wonder !!


omg he did it


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1212711 said:


> LOL Be carefull what you suggest to people..... Years a go at BIW I worked with a guy that had a dug well... That summer was really dry and he came to work one day complaining that the leavel of water in the well was getting really low.... One of the other guys told him (and yes he was joking) to dump a load of gravel in the well and it will bring the level up!!!
> He came into work the next Monday and said He dumped a whole load in the well and the water level came up but it went back down now its dry!!!!! Sometimes you just have to wonder!!


:laughing: LMAO That is one of the funniest things I have ever heard. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1211188 said:


> TAZ good to see you on here what have you been up to. Almost crashed trying to say hi the storm before last with that guy bombing down FOX st.
> 
> Ryan, $600 shipped I was quote. I almost fell out of my seat. $238 for the stock ones. The ones from Jerre look good but with being hard and not able to flex not sure what that will do to the wing if it hits something.
> 
> I heard of some recent problems over there. I might have Steve at Tri-tank (he's building me and inframe transfer tank anayways) do all the welding for me for the sub frame and I'll wire everything up. I am just worried they are going to "start" the install and stick it to the side for a month. I need it but can get by without it so not a hug deal but if I can have it done sooner I want it done sooner.


I just found these, made of poly and less money- about $200 I think-

http://www.fallline.com/store/Details.cfm?Cat_ID=9&ProdID=285&secondary=48&category=


----------



## 06Sierra

Although I have heard of people making an access hole in the bed of a truck, I sure wouldn't try something like that in an suv. Even in a truck, that is being pretty lazy! It isn't that hard to take the bed off.


----------



## ddb maine

I'll take it. The north is certainly getting the stick this winter.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm only in up to 2". I will wach the weather tomarow and then decide whether or not to put the plow on.


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1213149 said:


> I'll take it. The north is certainly getting the stick this winter.


:realmad: 2-4" is maybe enough to do my plowing accounts if we get the high end, 2" in plenty for my snowblowing account  payup


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1212770 said:


> I just found these, made of poly and less money- about $200 I think-
> 
> http://www.fallline.com/store/Details.cfm?Cat_ID=9&ProdID=285&secondary=48&category=


Thanks bob will have to call them tomorrow, even if it is $200 each side still better than $600 defintely need something different.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1213149 said:


> I'll take it. The north is certainly getting the stick this winter.


yes we deffinattly are, it sucks


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1213299 said:


> Thanks bob will have to call them tomorrow, even if it is $200 each side still better than $600 defintely need something different.


Thanks Bobby!

Neuswede: let me know what they say on the $$, and if their supposed to be the same or better then the OEM's.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1213544 said:


> Thanks Bobby!
> 
> Neuswede: let me know what they say on the $$, and if their supposed to be the same or better then the OEM's.


will do, one of the guys I do snow removal with (the Deere 325 in my videos) has a cutting edge by them on the bucket and I think it will work nice. That cutting edge sees only concrete and not worn much at all and it flexes.

I know there is a guy in Scarborough that is a dealer for Urthane Solutions that I think they got their edge from.


----------



## dmcarpentry

1"-3" .............. I feel like a kid that just lost his allowance.....


----------



## plowguy43

I can't take all the credit, I saw a thread with the name mentioned so I did a google search and found those


----------



## FisherVMan

Well I would take 4" at this point and run with it as we have 2" of fluff here now from it snowing for 6 hrs here yesterday! 
I took my plow into the dealer yesterday for a annual check??? Pretty interesting they pulled the front push pins where they go onto the back of the blades and we measured about .010/012 thousands of wear on both of them and a small amount of wear to the inside surfaces of the attach brackets on the blades. {The hinge pin shows .008 from the second season.} They interestly commented that they felt that the wear on the push pins ; is not so much from pushing; but from me NOT holding the plow ALL the way up, while I am traveling with it on the road ????? I guess Fisher wants the plow hard up against the stops; so all the pivot points are tight instead of moving around ????? At nite I usually carry it as low as I can for better visibility. I guess you really shouldnt. I had greased the hinge pin at the beginning of the season and it still showed LOTS left in there half way thru the season ,so all the talk about grease and grease fittings on here is probably not holding water ........... the pin looks like it just doesnt use that much to me???? So I think that having fittings and over greasing it would just make a big mess and the folks that are having problems will probably continue to have them???
I was going to get my tranny flushed out; and get a filter change; as the truck has 43K on it and they had quoted me $140 but when I got there they said they would need to "refigger " that ???? Then the Service Manager came out in the bay they had the truck in and passed me a quote for $311 ?????[That included 14 quarts of fluid he had used $7.80 each]
I did NOT change it! The mechanice told me after he walked out; that if it was his truck, he would just get a new filter and gasket set for $35 and 4 quarts of fluid and do it himself!!!!!! I picked up the 4 quarts yesterday for $9.80 and I think I may just take his advice ..
My grandfather bought his home here; with an acre of land for $500....................... now an fluid change is $311????? OMG!!!!!!
A guy came in the work bay; and was looking the truck all over, and says the standard "god thats an awful big plow for that Ford aint it???" Then went on to say back in the early 80's, he used to plow driveways in Lincoln for $15/20 per push , he then said he had a new Chev and Fisher plow he got brand new for $14,000 [1983] and that gas was less than a dollar ?????? Now we are still pushin for the $20; but the gas yesterday was $3.35 a gallon; and the truck and plow new are rubbing 35K ???? What is wrong with this picture???? "Hello Huston; I think we have a Big Problem with the Math"


----------



## plowguy43

Good point Vman.
Regarding the weather- how is central and western Maine only getting 1-3" but I just heard on the radio that central NH is getting 2-5"???


----------



## FisherVMan

Bring it on 43!!!! 
I just cant imagine how frustrated they have now to be in the Northern County ............. I cant remember them ever having this lite a winter ???? Imagine Conn; getting more snow than Fort Kent???? Hello???


----------



## plowguy43

Seriously, every storm is tracking south of northern maine this year. Personally its helping me out but I'd rather the entire state get hit to help with the economy.


----------



## 06Sierra

The last few winters have been pretty mild. Nothing this bad though.


----------



## Dewey

Ok... just a rant for a minute.... I still don't have my truck back.... I had it towed last Saturday to O'cconners in Augusta It quit running in the middle of the last storm....I was told then that they would probably look at it Monday but maybe Tuesday.. I called them Monday A.m. and was told they would get it in that day... I thought great !!!! Tuesday Morning they called and had things figured out... It seems the fuel system has some air leaks and other minor issues The fuel module for the rear tank..$160... the fuel cap that holds the fuel filter in.. An 'O' ring on a fuel line... and the gasket on the front tank sending unit...It would cost around $900 to fix... I think its kinda high but I NEED my truck so I said ok.....I assumed that it would be done yesterday....I know what they have to do wouldn't take me more that an hour or two so....I called again today and was told they won't have it done till tommorrow....!!!! WTF...LOL...I hung up and thought about it and one thing I will say get me pissed give me a few minutes.. and I can rake you over the coals in such a calm manner you won't know what happened....Well I just called the service manager.. Told him what I thought of course he said he would check it out.... Waiting for a call back !!!


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;1213814 said:


> Good point Vman.
> Regarding the weather- how is central and western Maine only getting 1-3" but I just heard on the radio that central NH is getting 2-5"???


Well that's easy.....It's in a whole other state. LMAO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

That sucks Dewey. That is the sad part about dealers. If the book says it will take 5 hours you pay for 5 hours of work, even if it only takes them one hour.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

If any of you in your travels see a F550 or F450 for sale with a dump body or rack body with a 7.3 powerstroke or an 06-07 6.0 powerstroke give me a heads up. I am having trouble finding many.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1213782 said:


> 1"-3" .............. I feel like a kid that just lost his allowance.....


lol, aint that the truth brother!



06Sierra;1214019 said:


> That sucks Dewey. That is the sad part about dealers. If the book says it will take 5 hours you pay for 5 hours of work, even if it only takes them one hour.


You got that right. When it comes to dealers, you have to stay on them. I call 3 times a day if I have too.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1214046 said:


> You got that right. When it comes to dealers, you have to stay on them. I call 3 times a day if I have too.


that right call them every hour or two.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1214033 said:


> If any of you in your travels see a F550 or F450 for sale with a dump body or rack body with a 7.3 powerstroke or an 06-07 6.0 powerstroke give me a heads up. I am having trouble finding many.


Tim's Truck in Epsom, NH

06 f350 $20k

Alum. Flatbed


----------



## Dewey

Just got a callback..... It should be done today.... I just hope I can get throught the rest of the winter.. I guess in the summer I'm gonna find a new truck and retire this on to backup


----------



## plowguy43

That sucks Dewey, thankfully they'll get it done for this blizzard (kidding). I hate dealers, I use mom and pop mechanic shops as much as I can. When you find a good one, stay with them and they'll treat you right. Dealerships are just out for $$$$.


----------



## plowguy43

MSS Mow;1214012 said:


> Well that's easy.....It's in a whole other state. LMAO :laughing::laughing:


I know but it boarders us to the West and they are saying western Maine won't get anything yet Central NH is getting 2-5"????


----------



## 06Sierra

plowguy43;1214163 said:


> That sucks Dewey, thankfully they'll get it done for this blizzard (kidding). I hate dealers, I use mom and pop mechanic shops as much as I can. When you find a good one, stay with them and they'll treat you right. Dealerships are just out for $$$$.


I do my own work as much as I can. One of the guys I work with used to work at a dealer, he has been a huge help to me. Luckily for me, if it is something I can't do or just don't want to mess with, I have my cousin over in Canada. If you can find a good mom and pop shop though, it can be hard to beat. I used to use a local guy, he always treated me well and was fast getting work done. He has since retired though. The other two shops in this town aren't very good at all.


----------



## Dewey

I do have a pretty good mechanic... But... He doesn't know much about deisels....I thought it was gonna be some freaky diesel problem ...


----------



## plowguy43

Very true I do everything on my truck as well. I figure if I can't fix it then it was already broken anyways. When I can't fix it and can't get someone I know to fix it then it goes to a mom and pop.


----------



## plowguy43

I have a question for you guys- roof shoveling, who does it and how do you charge? The bank is asking me to check a few roofs and shovel/rake as needed.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1214193 said:


> I have a question for you guys- roof shoveling, who does it and how do you charge? The bank is asking me to check a few roofs and shovel/rake as needed.


i do it. i do it hourly call me 2072390712


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1214193 said:


> I have a question for you guys- roof shoveling, who does it and how do you charge? The bank is asking me to check a few roofs and shovel/rake as needed.


if roof has a valley on it do that to plowguy


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1214199 said:


> i do it. i do it hourly call me 2072390712


Thanks for info Stan, nice talking with you!


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1214349 said:


> Thanks for info Stan, nice talking with you!


anytime you have my number any question on roof racking call me. that is money in the bank. i was thinking the roof that you are going to do are going to have a lot of snow on them. be safe


----------



## bacwudzme

I got one for you too bobby its 3 and a half stories up on Woodfords st in Portland. There is only snow in one Valley and on the witches walk ( where my guess is where the leak is coming from) I gave him a quote for roofing it this spring hoping I dont get it cause its driveway all around it! I gave a high quote only because there was nice cars parked out back if I would of seen a 87 Reliant K, I would have bailed on the job knowing the person is mooching off the state and then most likly my Insurance! I told him 400 dollors to remove the snow, I had to get my 40' extention ladder another guy to help me stand it, rake the snow onto myself and then plow the snow to the back of the building. He was floored to say the least:realmad: I told him theres always craigslist! I seen his right eyebrow go up Thumbs Up booyeah:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Tell him I'll do it for $20 and a 30pack of Coors!


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1214384 said:


> anytime you have my number any question on roof racking call me. that is money in the bank. i was thinking the roof that you are going to do are going to have a lot of snow on them. be safe


You are right about that. I'm bringing some bungee cords as a safety rope. Kidding of course, thankfully most are small roofs and only 1 story.


----------



## stan the man

to me 400.00 is cheap getting a ladder 3 half stories up


----------



## 06Sierra

The only problem with that is the coors would be consumed while he was trying to decide how to do the roof. Then he wouldn't have a good drop down from 3 stories up.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1214422 said:


> You are right about that. I'm bringing some bungee cords as a safety rope. Kidding of course, thankfully most are small roofs and only 1 story.


You laugh I have patched in a roof that I thought I could walk 8-9 pitch and I tied my 100ft extension cord around the chimney and tied it to my waist! I never slipped or needed it for tension but I guess it was for good piece of mind!


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1214422 said:


> You are right about that. I'm bringing some bungee cords as a safety rope. Kidding of course, thankfully most are small roofs and only 1 story.


2 or 3 years ago. the year we had 23 plowing s. i did a roof that i put my climbing rope to the chimney. climb down both sides of the roof to do all the roof $1000.00 the guy had leaks all around inside his house. how i do his roof after every snow storm now


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1214430 said:


> You laugh I have patched in a roof that I thought I could walk 8-9 pitch and I tied my 100ft extension cord around the chimney and tied it to my waist! I never slipped or needed it for tension but I guess it was for good piece of mind!


lol they do make ropes


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1214423 said:


> to me 400.00 is cheap getting a ladder 3 half stories up


It was A good friend/business mentor/ custumer of mines friends son who is a slum lord was hoping to get in with him so was giving a Ok price to. I would have spent more time loading and unloading the ladder than to rake it off.

To tell you the truth I just did not want to do it. And judging by the apperance of the building the guy was cheap.:mechanic


----------



## NEUSWEDE

you guys got more balls than me. If I can't reach it from the ground with a roof rake I want nothing to do with it. I hate heights.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1214425 said:


> The only problem with that is the coors would be consumed while he was trying to decide how to do the roof. Then he wouldn't have a good drop down from 3 stories up.


Exactly I'd drink at least 15 before starting that way I won't feel it when I fall.

I do have a 2" thick rope in my truck that I use for tow-outs if I get stuck (saw more use in the dakota) that I can always use as backup.
Dylan- being up high is nothing, its the sudden stop when you come back down thatll get ya! LOL


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1214470 said:


> Exactly I'd drink at least 15 before starting that way I won't feel it when I fall.
> 
> Dylan- being up high is nothing, its the sudden stop when you come back down thatll get ya! LOL


lol you are right on that


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1214470 said:


> Exactly I'd drink at least 15 before starting that way I won't feel it when I fall.
> 
> I do have a 2" thick rope in my truck that I use for tow-outs if I get stuck (saw more use in the dakota) that I can always use as backup.
> Dylan- being up high is nothing, its the sudden stop when you come back down thatll get ya! LOL


I fell off my barn when I was building it too many times atleast there was enough snow so it didn't hurt and last spring I fell out of a tree I was working on, that put me out of comission for 2 days I am too damn clumsy and unlucky to be off the ground.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1214486 said:


> I fell off my barn when I was building it too many times atleast there was enough snow so it didn't hurt and last spring I fell out of a tree I was working on, that put me out of comission for 2 days I am too damn clumsy and unlucky to be off the ground.


I know the feeling, we can sit court side and take bets on whose coming down first Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

Dylan, here is a link to that Truck


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Anyone plow in South Berwick area....here's a lead for ya...

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2181618361.html


----------



## ddb maine

So weather channel is saying less than one inch. Yet their snow maps say 6-12.... sounds like they have no idea again.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1214520 said:


> Dylan, here is a link to that Truck


That thing has rubber deflectors you read about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!::laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1214573 said:


> So weather channel is saying less than one inch. Yet their snow maps say 6-12.... sounds like they have no idea again.


I looked at the interactive radars out there...I really think we're not getting hit with this one, the 1-3 is going to be about right...I suppose you never know though.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1214584 said:


> That thing has rubber deflectors you read about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!::laughing:


I had the same thought....it makes me want to go down there with a box knife and make some adjustments.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not eaven going to put the plow on. :crying: But, I'm going to Moosehead Friday fishing so, it will be nice not having to much snow up there. It should be pretty good going on the lake.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1214486 said:


> I fell off my barn when I was building it too many times atleast there was enough snow so it didn't hurt and last spring I fell out of a tree I was working on, that put me out of comission for 2 days I am too damn clumsy and unlucky to be off the ground.


I'm like a spider monkey with a shovel!


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;1214165 said:


> I know but it boarders us to the West and they are saying western Maine won't get anything yet Central NH is getting 2-5"????


I realize that. I was just being a smart a$$. It's just a typical forecast that is clearly wrong. Which one is wrong??? Well that's for us to figure out.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh I know you were kidding! I'm just lost with the 2 forecasts lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1214589 said:


> I had the same thought....it makes me want to go down there with a box knife and make some adjustments.


Thanks Ryan I'll see what I can cut when I am down there. Hopefully Friday I will be going down that way to look at trucks.

Well the wait begins, the f650 is at Messer, shot the **** with both Bobs. Already there is a delay. I said "so like a week?" and there was a pause and I got "maybe" Hopefully before the snow melts.


----------



## bigbadbrad

FisherVMan;1213828 said:


> Bring it on 43!!!!
> I just cant imagine how frustrated they have now to be in the Northern County ............. I cant remember them ever having this lite a winter ???? Imagine Conn; getting more snow than Fort Kent???? Hello???





plowguy43;1213833 said:


> Seriously, every storm is tracking south of northern maine this year. Personally its helping me out but I'd rather the entire state get hit to help with the economy.


yup the economy is hurting bad up here due to the lack of snow, they said on the news tonight that in caribou the snowfall this year is less then boston, bangor, portland, NY NY, and some city in jersey, rediculous,


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1214613 said:


> I'm not eaven going to put the plow on. :crying: But, I'm going to Moosehead Friday fishing so, it will be nice not having to much snow up there. It should be pretty good going on the lake.


Have a good trip.... Hopefully no slush !! I sthis the togue derby weekend ???


----------



## bacwudzme

Where is the snow? At 430 I have a dusting at best.....................................


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1215419 said:


> Where is the snow? At 430 I have a dusting at best.....................................


..........seriously? I would of thought that you would of had more then me, I have atleast 3ish out there.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1215429 said:


> ..........seriously? I would of thought that you would of had more then me, I have atleast 3ish out there.


ok I seen your post so I went outside maybe a inch and a half no bull$h!i. It is coming down a little better but if its out of here by 9-10 ill only get 3" or so. Im thinking of unhooking the plow and putting on my backpack blower! nice an fluffly!


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1214491 said:



> I know the feeling, we can sit court side and take bets on whose coming down first Thumbs Up


Ill bring the coffee...


----------



## bacwudzme

Is Gippers in the complex that Rent a Center is in? and is the meet going down at high noon?


----------



## plowguy43

I got an inch here as well, pathetic.


----------



## PlowMan03

I have about 3 inches here in the Blue Hiii area. Simcox said we are gonna get 5-6 inches. At the rate its coming down now we might get more then that. I didnt hook up my plow I just drove into it so all I gotta do is snap the pins nd plug in nd go Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1215438 said:


> Is Gippers in the complex that Rent a Center is in? and is the meet going down at high noon?


Yup, that's the place and time! Looking forward to it.


----------



## FisherVMan

Been snowing here at Grand Lake area for about two hours and really just got wound up about 15 mins ago ??? If it snowed like this until 3pm like Manix claims it will be before its outta here we would get 5-6" from this storm . But who knows the sun may be out by noon time??? The barometric preasure is only 28.71 and its 14.3 degrees so it is certainly NOT wet snow at all. I am hoping for 4" as we had a couple inches on the ground from the other day that no one plowed . So we will wait and see . If we get it that will be 7 events for us for Janurary so one ahead of December! We seam to avg around 18 in a normal year so I think we will make it unless something goes haywire in Feb/March?
Brad they said on the news this morning that Boston is actually 270% ahead of their normal avg and I am sure Conn NY and DC all are as well. I got a friend in Pa that hunts up here with us for deer and he told me that his Grandpa that is 93 years old claims last year they had the most snow he could ever remember and he is convinced that the "weather patterns are a changin" . But dont give up as N. Aroostook can get buried in Feb/March as I remember going up to Patten in late winter about 1975ish to get flight instruction from Scotty Skinner in his Super Cub and it was always a struggle to get up there as Scotty kept calling and saying it was unflyable up there and it would be half decent down here?? So just backwards to this winter???


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1215242 said:


> Have a good trip.... Hopefully no slush !! Is this the togue derby weekend ???


Thanks Dewey. I'm hoping there isn't much slush. This is the Togue derby weakend. I enter it every year. They used to let you enter an unlimited amount of Togue. But, now you can only enter 5. So it's harder to win door prizes. One year I entered 47 Togue and won 9 door prizes. They said I won the most door prizes out of everbody who entered. It will be a fun trip, it allways is.

We didn"t get any snow hear last night. Not eaven a dusting. It's cloudy now. But, it's lightning up.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Dale, I didn't know we had 3" out there but it's blowing around so much over here it's hard to tell. Someone either got stuck or sideways on the hill out front of my house and held up traffic for 15 min....people were going crazy out there - pretty comical.


----------



## 06Sierra

We got nothing up here. If it does start, I don't think it will add up to much.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1215499 said:


> Thanks Dewey. I'm hoping there isn't much slush. This is the Togue derby weakend. I enter it every year. They used to let you enter an unlimited amount of Togue. But, now you can only enter 5. So it's harder to win door prizes. One year I entered 47 Togue and won 9 door prizes. They said I won the most door prizes out of everbody who entered. It will be a fun trip, it allways is.
> 
> We didn"t get any snow hear last night. Not eaven a dusting. It's cloudy now. But, it's lightning up.


I used to camp on Moosehead alot... Iced fished some... What part of the lake do you fish ???


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1215556 said:


> I used to camp on Moosehead alot... Iced fished some... What part of the lake do you fish ???


We are stayung at Tomhegan Camps. So, we will be fishing Socatine Bay, Toe of the Boot, and posibly Farm Island. We have this verry small cove in Socatine Bay we can get out of the wind and it's a great place to have a fire. That's where I like fishing the best.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Weather people crack me up!*

I just got an alert from NWS that now they have uped us to a Winter Weather Advisory at *10:45am until 1PM *???? That all of a sudden they have decided that we are going to get the 4" of snow and that it will now be ending with FREEZING RAIN ????? Well if it does it sure as HE!! is going to need to warm up here *ALOT* as right now it is 16.7 degrees and this snow is so dry it is just blowing everywhere making it impossible to tell how much has fallen.
I guess they could have waited until *12:45 *to say something??? But they decided to really stick there necks out on this one ??????
I cannot believe they pay them a salary for this sorta BS ?????? The weather people ought to pay them! To work there; they are so<<<<<<<<<<< _LAME_>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>!


----------



## stan the man

we didnt get 3 inches of snow. but i been getting phone to plow


----------



## FisherVMan

Stan ,
This storm is winding down here right now and looks like 2-3" here and it is still only 19.8 degrees with a 5 knot east wind........................
Around here they want to just "tread it in" until its over 6" or they whin like a gut shot pig............ Had a lady tell someone a week or so ago that one afternoon we had had about 4" of snow and it ended in rain ;and was mostly turning to 4" of slush basically; and the forecast was for the tempertures to plumit down that nite way below *ZERO*[which it did exactly that!] And I knew if I left it, there would be an unreal mess, trying to plow the next storm, thru all those_ 4"_ _ruts all over the driveway' _from them driving thru it ? So I plowed it off ,and took care of it, as I didnt want to subject our truck to that foolishness ???? She told a common friend of ours that I had come up and plowed about an inch of snow? And she couldnt understand why? And that she felt that I was trying to get "*Rich off her account*"???? She has a driveway and yard that takes about 30-40 mins to plow; according to how much snow we get; and I am doing it for $20 with $3.30 gas up here. Now just how GD RICH do you thing I will get outta plowing that bit*hes driveway??? Her brother that I also plow for had thanked me for plowing his same 4" of slush that day; so he didnt have a rutted up mess. He actually told me to leave her compeatley next time! And if we get a foot or 18" just leave it; And he says she will definately try to go with her car; and bald tires,to go get cigerattes [4 packs a day] and likley wind up in the ditch; and then call pis*ed off; and ask why the hel!; we didnt plow her driveway ???? He wants me to tell her that "I didnt want to try and get *RICH* off ,just her account"??? Think I should do it???


----------



## ddb maine

4" of powder. very niiiiice.


----------



## stan the man

FisherVMan;1215757 said:


> Stan ,
> This storm is winding down here right now and looks like 2-3" here and it is still only 19.8 degrees with a 5 knot east wind........................
> Around here they want to just "tread it in" until its over 6" or they whin like a gut shot pig............ Had a lady tell someone a week or so ago that one afternoon we had had about 4" of snow and it ended in rain ;and was mostly turning to 4" of slush basically; and the forecast was for the tempertures to plumit down that nite way below *ZERO*[which it did exactly that!] And I knew if I left it, there would be an unreal mess, trying to plow the next storm, thru all those_ 4"_ _ruts all over the driveway' _from them driving thru it ? So I plowed it off ,and took care of it, as I didnt want to subject our truck to that foolishness ???? She told a common friend of ours that I had come up and plowed about an inch of snow? And she couldnt understand why? And that she felt that I was trying to get "*Rich off her account*"???? She has a driveway and yard that takes about 30-40 mins to plow; according to how much snow we get; and I am doing it for $20 with $3.30 gas up here. Now just how GD RICH do you thing I will get outta plowing that bit*hes driveway??? Her brother that I also plow for had thanked me for plowing his same 4" of slush that day; so he didnt have a rutted up mess. He actually told me to leave her compeatley next time! And if we get a foot or 18" just leave it; And he says she will definately try to go with her car; and bald tires,to go get cigerattes [4 packs a day] and likley wind up in the ditch; and then call pis*ed off; and ask why the hel!; we didnt plow her driveway ???? He wants me to tell her that "I didnt want to try and get *RICH* off ,just her account"??? Think I should do it???


will did all my accounts get back to the house.got calls to sand the driveways. 1st time i sanded all my accounts money all most in the pocket


----------



## LawnsInOrder

FisherVMan:

Unless she is a good friend or family (which she sound like neither) I would DEFINITELY raise those rates on her to at least make it "worth the PITA factor" - I'd be around $50-$60. Doesn't sound like she would be a real asset or customer for your business anyway, IMO. Good Luck! =)


----------



## ddb maine

Fisher man. I would continue doing exactly what you, her "plow guy" knows is right. I'm sure everyone can see right through her nicotine stains that she hasnt stopped complaining about being alive since the day she was born, and will probably complain about the way she'll die, lung cancer... keep on truckin. If she wants to drop you she will and she'll probably have the next guy doin it for shots of jack... wondering how he ended up in her porch...


----------



## FisherVMan

Jason,
I hear you; and understand that compleatly . She is not the sharpest pencil in the box; and was literally brought up in a shack with dirt floor; and they shoveled the driveway when and if it ever got done.
What she really wants is for me to plow it for free; as in her opinion anyone that can afford a plow; should be generous enough to plow others; for nothing............................... WTF

Thanks ddb; you got that right.....................


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Don't get me wrong, I love to help people out and usually end up plowing a little driveway for some random stranger I see out shoveling hard in the neighborhood - but there is a fine line between helping people out and still holding your ground on prices for running your business. Not sure I got it totally figured out myself - love to help people out, but you'll go outa business doing it for everyone! =D


----------



## RepoMan207

2.25" to a tad over 3" within my route. 


MAINE PLOWSITE MEET: 

A reminder to all that can attend, we're meeting at GIppers in Auburn at noon on Saturday. 

Gippers.com


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Great storm did all my accounts and salted all commercial accounts and had them black by 10am. I wish they all were like that!

Looking forward to the meet


----------



## bow2no1

frig! i have to work this saturday...... last saturday was better.... this bites


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1216202 said:


> 2.25" to a tad over 3" within my route.
> 
> MAINE PLOWSITE MEET:
> 
> A reminder to all that can attend, we're meeting at GIppers in Auburn at noon on Saturday.
> 
> Gippers.com


good deal, i'll be there


----------



## bigbadbrad

FisherVMan;1216056 said:


> Jason,
> I hear you; and understand that compleatly . She is not the sharpest pencil in the box; and was literally brought up in a shack with dirt floor; and they shoveled the driveway when and if it ever got done.
> What she really wants is for me to plow it for free; as in her opinion anyone that can afford a plow; should be generous enough to plow others; for nothing............................... WTF
> 
> Thanks ddb; you got that right.....................


sounds like a typical state case to me, your probly paying yourself to do that driveway if you catch my drift


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea Brad there is state money there alright..................... maybe old LaPage will cut the pins out from under some of this BS............ she is getting pretty flabby from eating toooooooo much frozen pizza by the looks of their garbage; so I dont think that shoveling, would hurt her at ALL !!!!


----------



## stan the man

FisherVMan;1216676 said:


> Yea Brad there is state money there alright..................... maybe old LaPage will cut the pins out from under some of this BS............ she is getting pretty flabby from eating toooooooo much frozen pizza by the looks of their garbage; so I dont think that shoveling, would hurt her at ALL !!!!


i do one free plow every storm.


----------



## Mick76

Hey, Who's going tomorrow to Gippers?


----------



## plowguy43

I'm hoping to make it, I have to shovel/rake 10 roof's tomorrow for the bank. Hoping it won't take long, but if I'm in the Auburn area around noon then I'll take a break to come by.


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1217227 said:


> Hey, Who's going tomorrow to Gippers?


I plan to attend.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hey Plowguy 43, how do you know what to charge for roof shoveling/raking? I've never offered it before but a local school asked me for a quote and I have no idea how long it would take.....Guess I could just charge them by the hour or something but I'm used to giving quotes upfront.


----------



## RepoMan207

I'll be up, I have to leave around 2 to go see a guy about a thing though.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1217265 said:


> I plan to attend.


Is Digger coming with you?


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1217262 said:


> I'm hoping to make it, I have to shovel/rake 10 roof's tomorrow for the bank. Hoping it won't take long, but if I'm in the Auburn area around noon then I'll take a break to come by.


i will not be showing up i am in avon mass snow racking roofs we did 25 today plowguy hope my pricing help you out be safe.LawnsInOrder give me call if you like i help plowguy with his pricing 2072390712


----------



## MSS Mow

We got about 6" in the Machias area, but down in Cutler, right on the coast, we got about 12"!! Ole Simcox really screwed this one up!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Alittle off topic,but I came across a weigh scale ticket from when I towed my boat home last May....






​


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1217306 said:


> Hey Plowguy 43, how do you know what to charge for roof shoveling/raking? I've never offered it before but a local school asked me for a quote and I have no idea how long it would take.....Guess I could just charge them by the hour or something but I'm used to giving quotes upfront.


Stan the man helped me out. I'm going to do the work, see how long it took, then factor in the amount of snow there was and give the bank a price per house. They really don't care what the price is as long as its not "throught the roof" no pun intended. They'd rather spend a couple hundred on shoveling than thousands on a new roof.


----------



## dmcarpentry

ill be there

lowguy I would DEFINITELY get a snow scoop worth its weight in gold

http://www.amazon.com/Garant-YPSS26-2-Inch-Ergonomic-Sleigh/dp/B000JLK0SM/ref=pd_sim_ol_2

something like this

and bring water......


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm hitting up Lowes in about an hour for a rake, ladder, and snow scoop. Definitely will have some water and food for the jobs.


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1217477 said:


> ill be there
> 
> lowguy I would DEFINITELY get a snow scoop worth its weight in gold
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Garant-YPSS26-2-Inch-Ergonomic-Sleigh/dp/B000JLK0SM/ref=pd_sim_ol_2
> 
> something like this
> 
> and bring water......


ace hardware sell them for 50.00 got 3 today


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1217478 said:


> Yeah I'm hitting up Lowes in about an hour for a rake, ladder, and snow scoop. Definitely will have some water and food for the jobs.


need to barrow a ladder?


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks but I need to buy one anyways, I've been putting it off to long


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1217519 said:


> Thanks but I need to buy one anyways, I've been putting it off to long


prob not enough time but there are a TON of ladders on craigslist


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I say screw gippers lets get some beers and just follow Bob around and watch him shovel roofs!


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1217590 said:


> I say screw gippers lets get some beers and just follow Bob around and watch him shovel roofs!


hahaha.... to bad the f650 is not done yet we could just mount all our lawn chairs and a few coolers to a flat bed and fallow him around hahaha

I am sure we would have a pretty good bet going on how and when the fall is going to happen


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1217590 said:


> I say screw gippers lets get some beers and just follow Bob around and watch him shovel roofs!


LMAO, Pete & Drew were saying the same thing earlier Thumbs Up

There all empty houses arent they Bobby??


----------



## plowguy43

Yup all empty! It'll be a good time watching me fall on my ass!!


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1217600 said:


> hahaha.... to bad the f650 is not done yet we could just mount all our lawn chairs and a few coolers to a flat bed and fallow him around hahaha
> 
> I am sure we would have a pretty good bet going on how and when the fall is going to happen


The only question is whether or not we should do it per house....or like a overall trifecta :laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

The great part would be the faster you drink the faster you have a projectile to throw up at Bob!


----------



## bow2no1

what time u guys going to gippers?
i have to work just not sure what time i'm getting out.

also FYI.....the bike swap and show is this sunday at the agusta civic center.
i am going to that


----------



## LawnsInOrder

stan the man;1217334 said:


> i will not be showing up i am in avon mass snow racking roofs we did 25 today plowguy hope my pricing help you out be safe.LawnsInOrder give me call if you like i help plowguy with his pricing 2072390712


Okay thanks so much, Stan. I will call you sometime tomorrow if you're gonna be around?

Jason


----------



## stan the man

LawnsInOrder;1217819 said:


> Okay thanks so much, Stan. I will call you sometime tomorrow if you're gonna be around?
> 
> Jason


ok call anytime it my cell


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey....you coming down?


----------



## Mick76

Good to meet you guys today.... don't mention to Bobby that we went down to TP's showclub after lunch........Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## bow2no1

anyone going to the augusta civic center tomorrow?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Sorry I wasn't able to make it got cuaght up with a contractor getting everything ready for a demo job we start Monday. One of these times I'll be free!


----------



## GMCHD plower

bow2no1;1219389 said:


> anyone going to the augusta civic center tomorrow?


Whats at the civic center tomorrow?


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1219208 said:


> Good to meet you guys today.... don't mention to Bobby that we went down to TP's showclub after lunch........Thumbs Uppayup


Its all good, I got hung up on these roofs and never made it to auburn. Ill be out that way tomorrow though LOL. Who showed up?


----------



## Dewey

RepoMan207;1218399 said:


> Dewey....you coming down?


Sorry bud can't got family here from away this weekend maybe next one.... hope you had a beer for me !!


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1219208 said:


> Good to meet you guys today.... don't mention to Bobby that we went down to TP's showclub after lunch........Thumbs Uppayup


Is that Platnium Plus ??


----------



## bow2no1

GMCHD plower;1219558 said:


> Whats at the civic center tomorrow?


the motor cycle swap meet and show. mostly harley stuff'



Dewey;1219580 said:


> Is that Platnium Plus ??


PT's......yeah exit 48 platinum plus/ marks show place whatever u wanna call it


----------



## bow2no1

NEUSWEDE;1219413 said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to make it got cuaght up with a contractor getting everything ready for a demo job we start Monday. One of these times I'll be free!


maybe an other one in febuary?
i wasn't able to make the last two meets and i wanted to also


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;Who showed up?[/QUOTE said:


> Ryan, Drew, Mike (mick76) and myself... We had a good time. Good food, Great beer Very NICE service!! (Ihave to stay on topic)
> 
> Maine Plowsite meet: 4guys
> 
> Lewiston,Auburn knitting&quilting club:11grandmas
> 
> I think we could have strong armed them though!


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1219799 said:


> Ryan, Drew, Mike (mick76) and myself... We had a good time. Good food, Great beer Very NICE service!! (Ihave to stay on topic)
> 
> Maine Plowsite meet: 4guys
> 
> Lewiston,Auburn knitting&quilting club:11grandmas
> 
> I think we could have strong armed them though!


I doubt it, they have strong forearms from years of knitting,


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1219813 said:


> I doubt it, they have strong forearms from years of knitting,


LOL HAHA Its amazing tho, we could have been talking about how to price the church parking lot and the quilting club was there trying to figure out how many quilts they need to make for next years plowing contract!

I think they were lurkers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1219574 said:


> Its all good, I got hung up on these roofs and never made it to auburn. Ill be out that way tomorrow though LOL. Who showed up?


so how did you do on the roofs. how many did you get done out of 10.


----------



## ClamDigger

RepoMan207;1217324 said:


> Is Digger coming with you?


I would have gone if Pete would have called me with a invite. Call me next time because I would have gone.


----------



## 06Sierra

I got my tires odered from Tread Depot. 6 ply Duratracs for $842 shipped. It was a much better price than what I could get locally, $1200.


----------



## mercer_me

I just got back from Moosehead. We got alot of Toug and Cusk and a few Brook Trout. They got 3" of snow up there yesterday. I saw some "diferent" set ups in my travels. I saw a Chevy 2500HD with a 9' Fisher MC in Skowhegan. The worst one I saw was in Greenville, it was a GMC 2500HD with Fisher MM2 Head gear and a big one way blade off a big truck.  I wish I had got a picture of it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

TJ are you studding them? let me know how those work up here, they look like a good tire for year round


----------



## 06Sierra

No I'm not. A couple guys I work with have them. One only runs them in the summer. The other runs them all year, like I will be. He loves them, said they are great in the snow. I have seen some really good reviews on them. It seems like they will be a 50000 mile tire, or close to it. I will let you know how they are when I get them.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1219208 said:


> Good to meet you guys today.... don't mention to Bobby that we went down to TP's showclub after lunch........Thumbs Up drinkup:


I know right, in all seriousness, we could have had our own private showing in the back room....some of those girls were smokin! :yow!:



NEUSWEDE;1219413 said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to make it got cuaght up with a contractor getting everything ready for a demo job we start Monday. One of these times I'll be free!


That's too bad, I was looking forward to picking your brain, maybe next time.



Dewey;1219579 said:


> Sorry bud can't got family here from away this weekend maybe next one.... hope you had a beer for me !!


That sucks, how did you make out on the Truck? Is she doing any better? I forgot to PM you the details on mine, I will tonight.



bacwudzme;1219799 said:


> Ryan, Drew, Mike (mick76) and myself... We had a good time. Good food, Great beer Very NICE service!! (Ihave to stay on topic)
> 
> Maine Plowsite meet: 4guys
> 
> Lewiston,Auburn knitting&quilting club:11grandmas
> 
> I think we could have strong armed them though!





bow2no1;1219789 said:


> maybe an other one in febuary?
> i wasn't able to make the last two meets and i wanted to also


I would like to see more of a turn out myelf, Pete almost went over to the knitting table :laughing:

Is Augusta better, or do the guys from the north even care to attend??? Are we better off going with Scarborough?


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1219820 said:


> LOL HAHA Its amazing tho, we could have been talking about how to price the church parking lot and the quilting club was there trying to figure out how many quilts they need to make for next years plowing contract!
> 
> I think they were lurkers!!!!!!!!!!!!


I noticed a few of them ease dropping.



ClamDigger;1220147 said:


> I would have gone if Pete would have called me with a invite. Call me next time because I would have gone.


I almost called you too, I just figured you guys were rolling together.



mercer_me;1220564 said:


> I just got back from Moosehead. We got alot of Toug and Cusk and a few Brook Trout. They got 3" of snow up there yesterday. I saw some "diferent" set ups in my travels. I saw a Chevy 2500HD with a 9' Fisher MC in Skowhegan. The worst one I saw was in Greenville, it was a GMC 2500HD with Fisher MM2 Head gear and a big one way blade off a big truck.  I wish I had got a picture of it.


Typical back woods ME. I've seen a few in my travels up by Greenville as well.

I've been wanting to get into Ice Fishing....Just never have the time. I have a couple hundred $$ gift cards for Cabelas, I might have to aquire some new gear. I get envious when I go by Big Sebago and see all the ice shacks. Have you ever traveld down here to Sebago for some fishing?

ClamDigger, where do you go...other then up to camp?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I could do Augusta....that would be 2 hrs away....


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1221116 said:


> Is Augusta better, or do the guys from the north even care to attend??? Are we better off going with Scarborough?


Augusta is better for me. But, I couldn't go this weakend anyways becouse I was up to Moosehead. Next meet I'm going to try like the dickens to be there. I had a great time last time.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1221116
I would like to see more of a turn out myelf said:


> I'd come if I could, that is if all ages are welcomed haha!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1221188 said:


> I'd come if I could, that is if all ages are welcomed haha!


I wen't to the first one. It was pretty mellow. But, it was a great time. I wish I lived closer to you so, I could pick you up and bring you down.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1221196 said:


> I wen't to the first one. It was pretty mellow. But, it was a great time. I wish I lived closer to you so, I could pick you up and bring you down.


Ya next winter I'll come to a few this winters kinda busy anyways, lots of family get-togethers and such, might beable to convince LaPlante's to come to one to next winter.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1221201 said:


> Ya next winter I'll come to a few, might beable to convince LaPlante's to come to one to.


I hope you do. It would be nice to finaly meet you..


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1221202 said:


> I hope you do. It would be nice to finaly meet you..


Ya it'd be nice to meet the maine guys on here.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah you guys can count me out on the meet unless it ends up that i am down there for something else, even if it is in augusta, cause that is 6 hrs away, and i dont go down there much


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1221432 said:


> yeah you guys can count me out on the meet unless it ends up that i am down there for something else, even if it is in augusta, cause that is 6 hrs away, and i dont go down there much


I figured that much. I would really like to meet some of you guys from further north at some point.....even Bangor is a bit of a haul for most though.


----------



## RepoMan207

I was just looking over our upcomming weeks weather......very nice outlook, I hope all goes as planned.

Craig sometimes gets ahead of himself, so I won't get too excited until Charlie comes in tomorrow.


----------



## ddb maine

Bring it on!! looks like the further north the safer the bet!


----------



## ddb maine

this is the weak start of everything. HAH!


----------



## 06Sierra

Ted is saying up to 4" up here. He says southern aroostook/ northern washington could see 6 plus. Further south will see even more. Shafted once again!!


----------



## dmcarpentry

Sara Long and her BIG ...... well you know just told me we are getting 1-3 tuesday and then a foot plus on weds 

that sounds like $$$ to me......


----------



## ddb maine

06Sierra;1221766 said:


> Ted is saying up to 4" up here. He says southern aroostook/ northern washington could see 6 plus. Further south will see even more. Shafted once again!!


wow.... this is crazy.... sorry guys.

roofs to clear tomorrow


----------



## FisherVMan

Guys dont forget to get a meet going that would bring more of the "Northern Crowd" out of the woodwork . I offered a couple of weeks ago to open up our lodge to you guys; if you want to come up and spend the weekend . Of course it requires you bring a sled to get in to it .keep this one in mind . We are an hour and half NE of Bangor but you dont need to get back home so maybe that would work for the southern boys?????????? We could have the first annual "GRAND LODGE MEETING" ????????? We have a 14 foot fireplace, and lots of wood for even the longest winded snowplowing stories!
We could get about a dozen into beds so that might give us all a chance to meet at least ONCE if there is any interest??
Of course if we did it on a Friday nite and went fishing on Saturday [or we are right on the ITS trail here as well] and spent the nite again Saturday .................... and then everyone could head out Sunday ?????
The offer is still good and it would of course be <<<<<<<<<< FREE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


















Something to think about to get us ALL togeather in a more centered location?????


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1221145 said:


> I've been wanting to get into Ice Fishing....Just never have the time. I have a couple hundred $$ gift cards for Cabelas, I might have to aquire some new gear. I get envious when I go by Big Sebago and see all the ice shacks. Have you ever traveld down here to Sebago for some fishing?


I have never fished Sebago. I have allways wanted to but, I just never got around to it.

Ice fishing is a very fun thing to do. I go ice fishing almost every weakend. I don't eaven go open water fishing more than 3 or 4 times in the summer. I like ice fishing alot better than open water fishing.


----------



## plowguy43

Stan - we ended up shoveling 7 roofs, the other 3 didn't need it. Thankfully my father in law helped me out which was a big help. Each roof had 2-3ft of snow on them and the scoop made a world of difference. 

I'm pumped about this weather coming in, hoping to get some extra $$ in the bank account.


----------



## Mick76

This storm is gonna suck!......


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1222249 said:


> This storm is gonna suck!......


Back to back does suck, no matter the amounts. Other then that.....BRING IT ON Thumbs Up !

Look on the bright side Mike....it least it's not on a weekend, the parking lot should be fairly empty right.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1222237 said:


> Stan - we ended up shoveling 7 roofs, the other 3 didn't need it. Thankfully my father in law helped me out which was a big help. Each roof had 2-3ft of snow on them and the scoop made a world of difference.
> 
> I'm pumped about this weather coming in, hoping to get some extra $$ in the bank account.


I might have another one for you if you want it.....aint no way I'm going up there.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, Those lots are NEVER empty!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1222261 said:


> I might have another one for you if you want it.....aint no way I'm going up there.


I'll take a look but I'm not jumping at the chance to do it again. The bank is slightly different in that I can charge whatever I want for the job- after doing it for 2 days straight I am charging a lot of $$$.

I'd rather sit in my truck and push snow with a bunch of steel hanging off the front. :salute:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1222266 said:


> Ryan, Those lots are NEVER empty!


I'll swing by and do donuts in the middle of the big one while you're trying to clear it up....maybe I'll drive through a few piles as well hahahaprsport


----------



## ddb maine

The heaviest snow from the storm is aiming from southern Maine and northern Massachusetts westward through much of western and northern New York state and southwestern Ontario.

Cities from Portland, Maine, and Concord, N.H., to Albany, Binghampton and Rochester, N.Y., could be facing 1 to 2 feet of snow. For portions of central New England, the weight of the new snow on top of the old snow and ice may be too much for some roofs to handle.

Accuweather isn't always right but they sure do know how to pump me up!:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1222237 said:


> Stan - we ended up shoveling 7 roofs, the other 3 didn't need it. Thankfully my father in law helped me out which was a big help. Each roof had 2-3ft of snow on them and the scoop made a world of difference.
> 
> I'm pumped about this weather coming in, hoping to get some extra $$ in the bank account.


we ended up doing 103 houses. 2 to 3 feet of snow on them. it is hard work 3000.00 dollars in tractor and that was good. 8 guys help me out on this job they did a great job. the people was happy with the work we did. they all ask if we are coming back this weekend to do it again with the storm coming. i did do good in my head. now to get it figure out on paper. i know i did do good. i stop at the credit union and give them 101 checks. we did two free houses for putting us up for the time being in Massachusetts. tomorrow is check day for the guys.


----------



## RepoMan207

Fasten your seatbelts boys, I'm seeing dollar signs!!!

​


----------



## mercer_me

I like what Channel 2 is saying.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1222642 said:


> I like what Channel 2 is saying.


You aint sh!tin brother.....that is awesome.


----------



## dmcarpentry

4 hours doing bills..... I need a new system


----------



## ddb maine

check this out!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1222662 said:


> 4 hours doing bills..... I need a new system


My sentiments exactly.......wait a minute, do you mean paying Bills, or doing Invoicing?


----------



## 06Sierra

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!! I wish I had another option other than fairpoint! I have never dealt with anything like this before. A week ago they said we would have phone and internet within a week. Now they are saying the 15th! WTF! We are too far off the road for time warner.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1222693 said:


> My sentiments exactly.......wait a minute, do you mean paying Bills, or doing Invoicing?


Invoicing... not a part of plowing I look forward too

I am going to hire a friend of a friend to create an excel program for billing.

We talked it over the other day and it seem like a lot of formulas in excel that will allow me to imput some simple data that will populate all invoices automatically. I will let you know how it works .....

anyone else have an easier way to invoice??????


----------



## bacwudzme

I'm fin pumped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need Friday afternoon open though I have my fingers crossed and I may need backup on Sat if we get that storm.

Clamdigger was Icefishing on sat. He was giving me $h!t I hope.


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1222710 said:


> invoicing... Not a part of plowing i look forward too
> 
> i am going to hire a friend of a friend to create an excel program for billing.
> 
> We talked it over the other day and it seem like a lot of formulas in excel that will allow me to imput some simple data that will populate all invoices automatically. I will let you know how it works .....
> 
> Anyone else have an easier way to invoice??????


i use quick books it easy


----------



## GMCHD plower

dmcarpentry;1222710 said:


> Invoicing... not a part of plowing I look forward too
> 
> I am going to hire a friend of a friend to create an excel program for billing.
> 
> We talked it over the other day and it seem like a lot of formulas in excel that will allow me to imput some simple data that will populate all invoices automatically. I will let you know how it works .....
> 
> anyone else have an easier way to invoice??????


I use excel, I have a template so that I type in the customer, then what I did with a price and it adds it all up for me, print it, and your good to do.


----------



## stan the man

gmchd plower;1222755 said:


> i use excel, i have a template so that i type in the customer, then what i did with a price and it adds it all up for me, print it, and your good to do.


with quick book no typing. In all in the system price is all in it to


----------



## dmcarpentry

stan the man;1222738 said:


> i use quick books it easy


I include the date, amount of snow, and services rendered (plowing, sanding) for each storm

I use quicken for my carpentry invoices but it was taking much longer and Just want working the way I wanted

I invoice 70 customers


----------



## ClamDigger

RepoMan207;1221145 said:


> I noticed a few of them ease dropping.
> 
> I almost called you too, I just figured you guys were rolling together.
> 
> Typical back woods ME. I've seen a few in my travels up by Greenville as well.
> 
> I've been wanting to get into Ice Fishing....Just never have the time. I have a couple hundred $$ gift cards for Cabelas, I might have to aquire some new gear. I get envious when I go by Big Sebago and see all the ice shacks. Have you ever traveld down here to Sebago for some fishing?
> 
> ClamDigger, where do you go...other then up to camp?


I'll fish any pond or lake in southern maine. The only thing I dont like about fishing around here is that its slow. When I go to camp its always productive and the beer stays cold. Let me know any time you want to go,I'm game.ussmileyflag


----------



## bacwudzme

Not to mention there is no Wardens around camp!!!!!


----------



## ddb maine

pete, saturday looks like a crap shoot, but if you need a plow you got my number.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1222738 said:


> i use quick books it easy


Yeah, but what do your invoices look like, and are they PDFable? Can you add things to them? How much info do you have to pump into them each time....do you have to go back and look over each individual contract / pricing table for specific info each time? If your merely imputing info into each one, and doing all the calculating yourself......it's no better then what I'm doing now. I want a system where I plug a clients info in once a year (if that), and then plug in a total snowfall each occurrence....as well as any other adjustments I deem fit, and have it automatically compute every account for me without having to do anything further. You give me that....and I'll give you my CC# in a heartbeat.

There has to be a specific billing software for the snow service industry.....every other industry has dozens of them...if I had more energy (got a cold overnight) I would dig into this, but I'll rant some more later on and dig into then.


----------



## RepoMan207

ClamDigger;1222850 said:


> I'll fish any pond or lake in southern maine. The only thing I dont like about fishing around here is that its slow. When I go to camp its always productive and the beer stays cold. Let me know any time you want to go,I'm game.ussmileyflag


Sweet, I'll take you up on that before the ice melts.


----------



## RepoMan207

Dp..........


----------



## ddb maine

This is what you want. http://www.softwaregeek.com/download/autotask.html

If all of your invoices are the same, you just do the first one, the program records it, and you just have to open the next file and it will repeat what you did before.


----------



## Dewey

dmcarpentry;1222710 said:


> Invoicing... not a part of plowing I look forward too
> 
> I am going to hire a friend of a friend to create an excel program for billing.
> 
> We talked it over the other day and it seem like a lot of formulas in excel that will allow me to imput some simple data that will populate all invoices automatically. I will let you know how it works .....
> 
> anyone else have an easier way to invoice??????


Quickbooks..... What used to take me 8 hours to write up takes 2 now All stamped and ready to go !!!


----------



## ddb maine

Trick is to get your invoices all the same, so that they are on the same lines and everything, but once its set up your gold. So I guess no... There is no easy way to invoice.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1222716 said:


> I'm fin pumped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need Friday afternoon open though I have my fingers crossed and I may need backup on Sat if we get that storm.


What's happening on Saturday, heading to camp?

Give me a shout this week and we can talk logistics, I can't garuntee how much I can do ...it all depends on location and whats involved....and of coarse what we're expecting. I'll help you anyway I can though.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1222964 said:


> What's happening on Saturday, heading to camp?
> 
> Give me a shout this week and we can talk logistics, I can't garuntee how much I can do ...it all depends on location and whats involved....and of coarse what we're expecting. I'll help you anyway I can though.


Surgery Friday at one pm, not sure if im going to see all that well, but not sure?. I would love to head to camp not sure how bad my eyes are going to be....................


----------



## ddb maine

Are you getting lasik done at the weird place across from best buy. That creepy red house with asbestos shingles. I don't think I have ever seen anyone in there. 

F-it I'd just run a patch, grab a parrot and call-er good.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1223009 said:


> Are you getting lasik done at the weird place across from best buy. That creepy red house with asbestos shingles. I don't think I have ever seen anyone in there.
> 
> F-it I'd just run a patch, grab a parrot and call-er good.


Plastic surgery. The last 8 summers (well really my whole life) I go shirtless and dont sunscreen well the vitaminD has cought up with me. Im not looking for any pitty but have some skin cancer going on and the doctor wants to take care of it......... The doctor dosnt understand I work with mostly guys who im not going to ask to lather me with sunscreen and then on days I can drink a 24pack of water and piss once I bet that sunscreen isnt going to stay!!!!:crying: So I have to go to Plastic and Hand in South Portland for some work......


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah definitely get that stuff taken off. Just FYI They do make an aerosol can of sunscreen. waterproof too.

Well you know you got atleast 3-4 guys ready to help at the drop of a snowflake. I keep hearing a buzz that we are supposed to be getting something saturday but I can't find anything anywhere... Am I missing something.


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1221591 said:


> I figured that much. I would really like to meet some of you guys from further north at some point.....even Bangor is a bit of a haul for most though.


yeah even bangor is a haul for me, but thats because i live almost in canada,tymusic if all goes well and i get another bike this spring and we have some meets in the summer i woulld like to go

Oh and FisherVeeMan I do like your idea, may have to break out my old sled for that weekend if it all goes threw, or even rent a new one



06Sierra;1221766 said:


> Ted is saying up to 4" up here. He says southern aroostook/ northern washington could see 6 plus. Further south will see even more. Shafted once again!!


whats new? thats the story of the winter


mercer_me;1222642 said:


> I like what Channel 2 is saying.


I dont, none up here again


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we will see what the other boys say Brad; the first time I threw it out there a couple of weeks ago some of them jumped all over it but since I posted this they have been pretty quiet ???? Probably be a great chance to get the NORTH and the SOUTH hooked up?? I know there is a couple of guitar players in the circle; so I am betting it could get pretty interesting after the evening dinning ????? Also have the direct line for "_Bodys in Motion_" if amazing scenery is on the agenda................ the options are limitless. Very very private location and of course what goes on at camp SAC.

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM WEDNESDAY TO 5 AM EST THURSDAY...

.TODAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW...MAINLY THIS AFTERNOON.
SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND AN *INCH* POSSIBLE WILL LET YOU KNOW AFTER ITS OVER. HIGHS AROUND 15. WEST
WINDS AROUND 5 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW *50 PERCENT*.

.TONIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY IN THE EVENING. ADDITIONAL SNOW
ACCUMULATION AROUND AN *INCH* GIVE OR TAKE A COUPLE INCHES. LOWS AROUND ZERO. NORTH WINDS 5 TO
10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW *70 PERCENT*.

.WEDNESDAY...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF LETS SAY *5 TO 7 INCHES*.PROBABLY WILL UP THIS AT THE LAST MINUTE TO A *BLIZZARD* CAUSE IT SOUNDS ALOT MORE DANGEROUS ? 
HIGHS AROUND 15. NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. *Accuracy of forcast about 7-17%*
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SNOW. *NOT SURE HOW MUCH*; LOWS AROUND 5 ABOVE. NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO
20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.

.THURSDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A PRETTY GOOD CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS IN THE MORNING. NOT REALLY SURE HOW GOOD THOUGH
HIGHS AROUND 19. NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW
30 PERCENT WE GUESS?

forcast has been _slightly_ edited at Grand Lake...............
Stay tuned for the big Saturday forcast to keep you all excited as soon as this one fizzles out!


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1222770 said:


> i include the date, amount of snow, and services rendered (plowing, sanding) for each storm
> 
> i use quicken for my carpentry invoices but it was taking much longer and just want working the way i wanted
> 
> i invoice 70 customers


include same things quick is fast. I dont know about quicken i use quickbook all my business moming and anything i do for my accounts


----------



## ddb maine

Fisher, I do truely appreciate the offer of a gettaway at camp. But I must say sir, its sounds like cheese for mice at this point. I can see it now....
" 12 plow drivers were finally found this spring after months of searching. Their snowmobiles were apparently traded for plow trucks. Police are saying the man being charged took over all twelve routes including a few others, who remain to be found."

I'm just to busy with work bub, And this snow is only pushing me further and further behind. I set up work from Jan-May, 7 days a week, I wasn't planning on snow. I definitely want to see the shenanigans should they unfold..


----------



## ddb maine

"Police are finally releasing a photo of the alleged plowsite serial killer. They say it may be a bit graphic, as he is smiling from ear to ear. payup"


----------



## ddb maine

Numbers went up. 14"-20" now for southern maine


----------



## GMCHD plower

Have they changed whats expected for bangor by any chance?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

gmchd - Looks like a total of 12-16" for our area (Bangor and downeast).....radar is showing it approach pretty quickly


----------



## Megunticook

Why do I have a feeling this is going to be the biggest storm yet?

Sounds like a nice pause in the snowfall expected tonight, good opportunity to plow today's accumulation before we get hammered tonight and tomorrow!

This is getting to be a weekly event this year...


----------



## RepoMan207

FISHERV, I would love to take you up on your offer, I would have to rent a sled as I don't own one anymore. If we can get a couple guys to roll, I'll come for sure.

Where the heck can you rent a sled and take it where ever you want anyway? The place in Fryeburg will only let you use it on their trail network.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Megunticook;1223783 said:



> This is getting to be a weekly event this year...


More like Bi-weekly - more coming on Saturday...payup


----------



## RepoMan207

Come ta Daddy!


----------



## mercer_me

I like what Maine.gov and Channel 2 are saying. I'm thinking there won't be school tomarow!



Maine.gov;1223708 said:


> .TODAY...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND 18.
> LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .TONIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. ADDITIONAL
> SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND AN INCH. LOWS AROUND 6 ABOVE. NORTH WINDS
> AROUND 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES. ADDITIONAL SNOW
> ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 14 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND 16. NORTH WINDS 10 TO
> 15 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS
> 7 BELOW IN THE MORNING.
> 
> .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY IN THE EVENING.
> ADDITIONAL MODERATE SNOW ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE. LOWS AROUND 6 ABOVE.
> NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW
> 70 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 6 BELOW.


----------



## stan the man

i say no school tomorrow to


----------



## bigbadbrad

wtf only another 1-3 inches up here


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1224496 said:


> wtf only another 1-3 inches up here


I realy feal for you guys up North. How much snow do you guys have on the ground up there?


----------



## FisherVMan

Lost the HS internet and they have some lame story that the generator up on Musquash Mt fried itself???? Anyway I just got back on a few minutes ago via DAIL UP................ OUCH>>>> I think I am bleeding<<<<<<<<< this connection sucks in a large way!!! Lost an Orange Strobe light so just jerked the little circuit board and threw in a board I made up with a 100 watt H3 Halogen bulb and put it back togeather and stuck a flasher inline and whamo I think its brighter than the cheap @ss strobe was!!!!!!!! 
DDB I will keep an eye and ear to the ground for the culprit...........
Repo I wouldnt get to nervous about renting a sled as we can most certainly transport you in and out so you really dont have to have one . If we go fishing on Saturday it will most likely be out to our shack on Spendik so we will just drive out there. From where we can park the trucks on a woods road it is only a couple miles thru the woods to the lodge................. god as many plows as we have; we could even just open the road up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

What do you have for high speed down that way FisherV?


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1224500 said:


> I realy feal for you guys up North. How much snow do you guys have on the ground up there?


probly a foot on the ground in spots where the wind did not get to it, and it has been windy, some bare spots in feilds here and there where it really blows


----------



## bow2no1

any one here have facebook?
here's mine if anyone wants to chat about plowing...
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...992&id=1660212512#!/profile.php?id=1660212512


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1224835 said:


> any one here have facebook?
> here's mine if anyone wants to chat about plowing...
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...992&id=1660212512#!/profile.php?id=1660212512


I just added you.

This is my facebook http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1660212512#!/profile.php?id=1773866167 if anybody adds me, just send me a mesage saying you are on Plow Site so I know who you are.


----------



## mercer_me

School is canceled. I'm going to head out in a couple hours to go ride with me uncle in the ole Ford 9000. I will probably have to go plow sometime in the afternoon. Then I will plow again tonite.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Yup just canceled my school to Will!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1225310 said:


> Yup just canceled my school to Will!


They canceled alot of schools and courts last night. So, I was pretty sure that my school would be canceled this morning. My superintendent calls it off just about every time since he sent us one day last year and a bunch of students went off the road on the way to school. I got stuck on a hill after I stoped for a bus and I saw 3 cars off the road on my 15 mile ride to school that day.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm liking this snow map.....


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1225316 said:


> They canceled alot of schools and courts last night. So, I was pretty sure that my school would be canceled this morning. My superintendent calls it off just about every time since he sent us one day last year and a bunch of students went off the road on the way to school. I got stuck on a hill after I stoped for a bus and I saw 3 cars off the road on my 15 mile ride to school that day.


Ya, I figured I wouldn't have school when my dads work called him last night after he got home and told him don't come in today because of the blowing snow and heavy snow. (He drive tractor trailer for conway from here to calais and barharbor every day)


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1225317 said:


> I'm liking this snow map.....


Ya, that looks pretty good to me.


----------



## 06Sierra

The local news says a snowfall range of 2" in the valley to 5" south of mars hill. I will probably see 3 or 4 around here.


----------



## PlowMan03

Looks like this is gonna be a good one guys be safe nd have fun well try too anyway. Talk of more snow this weekend nd the middle of next week according to Simcox, just have to wait nd see Thumbs Up


----------



## FisherVMan

Brad, 
I have Pioneer Wireless outta Houlton. They have a site on top of Musquash Mt down in Topsfield and they put a Yagi amplified antenna on the house and I think its about 900 Mhz in freq from the looks of the elements . It works pretty good and I can get transfers up to 100K but I would say when its busy more like 60 ish................ It is NOT DSL thats for sure. 
It is still NOT working this am .............. so I am back on the landline . I see WLBZ just uped you guys up there to 3-6" so looks like you will get to knock the dust off that old 8.5 tonite 
bee good
e


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Fisher. I wish I had more options here. It is either wait for Fairpoint, get dial up or satellite. I'm not going the dial up route. I have seen mixed reviews on the satellite, not sure if I want to be stuck with that for two years if it sucks!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well just for chuckles............... listen to this Bs.. We have Time Warners fiber optic line right out my front door here in Brookton. Remember the 11 million bucks that Maine got to outfit the rural areas with DSL ???? Did you ever see any of that your way????? WE didnt either. Patty contacted our County Commissioner; about this when they installed it last spring? The outfit that did it was outta NH ???? They told me point blank that TW would never offer it to us low lifes around here; As there wasnt enough money in it for them??
The CC said with great vigor! I will see about that and will contact them imeadiately and get you some HS internet pronto!!! Sounded good at the time. After now after 6 months; he is not saying anything; as he couldnt get them to offer it to the small communitys either. 
This is the same exact luck; we had with them two years ago; when we got 90 signatures in a town of 120 people to lower the speed limit thru here to 30 mph. As these loaded log trucks commonly sail by here at 60-70mph in their 6-700hp trucks floating all over the road; and obvously have no possible hope of ever stopping; if anyone backs out by mistake in front of them???? The horses as* traffic officer outta Pres Isle; told me that he would NEVER change it; and didnt care what happened .................... and the commissioner again told me he would make him eat those words; and its now two years later; and they are still flying by here like a pack of lunitics, saying "hey I got a family to feed" or" I gotta pay for this here rig eh" . 
Maybe I otta go see old Lapage; I bet he could lite a fire under their lazy as*s up at the traffic officers "rest home"[state garage] in PI; and maybe we would get something DONE! They promised to come down and do a survey; if so many people where upset about it? But they NEVER DID ANYTHING

ps I heard the traffic officers family are all truckers???????? Get the picture already????


----------



## plowguy43

Got about 5" yesterday and heading back out today in a bit. Its been a great week so far $$$


----------



## 06Sierra

Even the sections of road down that way that are 30 mph limits, the trucks don't slow down. I have been through there enough to see it myself. I saw a number of trucks off the road on the winter going through there. 

Time warner comes out this way. Because my driveway is so long, I can't get service from them. I can get dsl from fairpoint, I just can't get them to get it hooked up in a timely manner! By the time they get here, we will have been in the house for 45 days and I ordered it a week before we moved!


----------



## MSS Mow

Got about 6 inches in Machias yesterday so we plowed everything this morning. Just backed the truck in the garage and it started snowing again. Life is good!! payup More expected Saturday and Tuesday.


----------



## FisherVMan

This has started here around 9 am so its is way ahead of the 1-2pm they forcast last nite on the 6 O'clock news............... sorta has that feeling in the air of a "biggin" ????


----------



## 06Sierra

It started here about an hour ago. There is better than a half inch already. My wife just heard they are calling for 7" now, up from the 2-5 I posted earlier.


----------



## Dewey

Wow snowin like a s.o.b. !!!


----------



## FisherVMan

We have gotten about 6-7" now here at Grand Lake but it isnt really amounting to what it could have had it been a little warmer. Have no idea how long it will continue into the evening . Guess we will all know in the morning!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks like it's just about wrapped up here...


----------



## ddb maine

I picked up 10-12. Its been dead since 2-3. But the snow is rolling back in with a vengeance. I'll be going out for another round in the morning. I've just hit 24hrs. Second storm starts now. payup


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'd say we got 12"+ but it just started again so I'm going out at 5a.m. to clean-up! I have sooo much tractor work to do between now and saturday night. Then maybe more after saturday before the next storm.


----------



## 06Sierra

We are sitting at about 5" right now. Not sure how much more is coming tonight.

So far so good with Tread Depot. I ordered the tires Sat. Or Sun. And they got here this afternoon! Now I have to find time to get them put on and get an alignment.


----------



## mercer_me

I plowed with my uncle in the ole Ford 9000 most of the day. I got a couple videos of plowing with my uncle that I'm uploading to You Tube rite now. Then I went and plowed the few driveways that I do. We got about 10" today and it's snowing hard again. I'd say we will get about another 3" hear so I will go plow again in the morning.


----------



## plowguy43

Got just over12here got stuck once and thankfully was pulled out by a passerby just before Ryan showed up. Then after 2 more passes I lost another solenoid. Never again will I use anything but a fisher solenoid. I thankfully had tools with me this time so it was a quick fix.


----------



## mercer_me

I took this video today while I was plowing with my uncle today. It's 1991 Ford L9000 with an 11' plow and 11' wing plowing the Bartlett Road in Belgrade Maine. Sorry that we was only plowing about 2 inches of snow. But, it's a pretty good video of what it's like to plow in a big truck.

Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah we got maybe 2 inches today in fort kent


----------



## dmcarpentry

Hook lift decided to take a swim Thumbs Up


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1226379 said:


> Hook lift decided to take a swim Thumbs Up


was he plowing road on the ice


----------



## dmcarpentry

stan the man;1226380 said:


> was he plowing road on the ice


trying to help someone who was stuck right off Raymond beach I guess

I have been wanting a hook lift maybe I can get a good deal :laughing:


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1226381 said:


> trying to help someone who was stuck right off Raymond beach I guess
> 
> I have been wanting a hook lift maybe I can get a good deal :laughing:


do you live in Raymond


----------



## dmcarpentry

stan the man;1226384 said:


> do you live in Raymond


Windham

I grew up off 85 in Raymond


----------



## stan the man

dmcarpentry;1226386 said:


> Windham
> 
> I grew up off 85 in Raymond


rt 85 that road that goes to poland


----------



## plowguy43

dmcarpentry;1226379 said:


> Hook lift decided to take a swim Thumbs Up


I see that truck all the time at the lobster place on 302. Ironically yesterday driving by sebago I saw his White Chevy Ext Cab down at the boat launch at Sebago, he must've been there trying to get it out???

I love that white Chevy he has, done up really nicely.


----------



## plowguy43

Since Drew posted a stuck picture I'll post one of mine.

Note- The tree next to my truck is actually much closer than it looks since my truck is further forward. I had about 3-4" of room and thankfully never hit it while being pulled out. The snow bank that I plowed over actually kept my truck from hitting the tree.

A Note of thanks- The owner of Pine Tree Equipment pulled me out with his nice 7.3 Diesel Reg Cab Long bed Superduty with a Meyer V2 blade. Very nice blade, just a little slow though for a new blade. Other than that it was HUGE and well built.


----------



## ddb maine

Looks like a steep culvert. You were just letting people know that its not safe to drive over there. Someone needs to show others what not to do. And you sir took that bull by the horns. I commend you.

I got "stuck" as well. The snow is so fluffy I stacked a full load of snow up and 3/4 of it came back over the top of the blade. had to break out the shovel and dig out the front. The customer I think go a bit nervous. Then when I explained what happened and when my exit strategy went exactly as planned she smiled and nodded and proceeded to tell me I'm the best plow guy she's ever had. My"promptness", My "thoroughness" she "raves" about me. 
It definitely pumps you up when the fourth customer in a row says nearly the exact same thing about your service.

Saturday is looking good! and Tuesday-Wednesday. Let it snow.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1226708 said:


> Looks like a steep culvert. You were just letting people know that its not safe to drive over there. Someone needs to show others what not to do. And you sir took that bull by the horns. I commend you.
> 
> I got "stuck" as well. The snow is so fluffy I stacked a full load of snow up and 3/4 of it came back over the top of the blade. had to break out the shovel and dig out the front. The customer I think go a bit nervous. Then when I explained what happened and when my exit strategy went exactly as planned she smiled and nodded and proceeded to tell me I'm the best plow guy she's ever had. My"promptness", My "thoroughness" she "raves" about me.
> It definitely pumps you up when the fourth customer in a row says nearly the exact same thing about your service.
> 
> Saturday is looking good! and Tuesday-Wednesday. Let it snow.


LOL that is EXACTLY what I was trying to do. Some has to take one for the team!

Best part of that was literally 2 passes after I got unstuck the solenoid went (Never again will I buy a SAM Solenoid), so I had to replace that in their driveway as well. Very nice customer came out to make sure everything was ok and I said of course everything has to go wrong on the last driveway of the night. But let them know I'd get it all cleaned up and be on my way shortly. They offered me a bite to eat and some hot chocolate but I passed- Pretty happy with all my customer's this year as well. I had 1 give me a $20 Dunkie's giftcard after the last big storm we had. That was very nice to!


----------



## Maine_Train

dmcarpentry;1226379 said:


> Hook lift decided to take a swim


I saw this among the headlines on Yahoo just now. (Just came in from getting my truck unstuck, and finishing up our driveway and mailbox.) I shoulda known you guys would already be on top of the story.
<http://www.wmtw.com/news/26729408/detail.html>

Makes me think I wasn't so bad off with my truck after all.


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1226379 said:


> Hook lift decided to take a swim Thumbs Up


Anybody that drives a truck that big on the ice is just plain stupid.


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;1227005 said:


> Anybody that drives a truck that big on the ice is just plain stupid.


Are the Alaskan (and Europe/Asian) ice road truckers stupid? They run much heavier than that little Chevy.


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1227204 said:


> Are the Alaskan (and Europe/Asian) ice road truckers stupid? They run much heavier than that little Chevy.


Let me refrase that, anybody that drives any truck on Sebago lake is stupid.

I heard that the drove pulp trucks on Moosehead Lake when they was cutting wood on some island out there. There must have bean alot of ice.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1225986 said:


> Got just over12here got stuck once and thankfully was pulled out by a passerby just before Ryan showed up. Then after 2 more passes I lost another solenoid. Never again will I use anything but a fisher solenoid. I thankfully had tools with me this time so it was a quick fix.


Get those traction aid from napa.... Thye gotten me out of sooo many messes I can't even count the times..... well paid for themselves 20 times over.....Well I jsut saw your pics...they might not have helped in that situation!...LOL


----------



## ddb maine

Mercer. Nice Vid. I'm liking all those levers! Makes me want to put a bunch in just to have more things to mess with while driving.

I'm contemplating building a 6' wing plow for my truck. Would really come in handy on these long mainah driveways. Cut the banks right down


----------



## Mick76

alittle over 13" in L/A..... scraping hardpack like it was butta today with the arctics.....love those things!


----------



## Dewey

I'm starting to think my plowing career is ment to be one story after another.....I'm thinking I have enough stories for the first season Of " PLOW GUY THE REAL STORY "
Today was another one of those days....After spending almost $1500 on my truck last week. I was comenting to my wife ( who always rides shotgun ) That I didn't think my truck has ever run better and it was plowing "wicked good" Of course she then wacked me and said I just jinxed the truck....!!!! I was on my way back to my place to plow out the mill when I heard a bang and thought the driver side tire had blown..... I looked in the mirror and the tire was rolling down the road rite behind me !!!! as I slowed down it passed me , thank god the truck that was coming my way was paying attention and had stopped before the tire got to him !! !! We got out and for some reason all we could do was laugh !!! And wondering what we were going to do.... A buddy of mine happened by , he retired from plowing a few years ago because of all the headaches !! Thankfully we wern't far from his place and he got a jack to pick up my truck.... It was loaded with 1 1/2 yds of sand.... As I was waitng for him to come back the fire chief stopped and run to the window and said don't worry we will get traffic control set up. I thought he was kidding around,, but sure enough he got on the radio and called dispatch and two fire pickups showed up with with crew to slow people down !!!! Not sure why the tire came off it had been on the truck for 4 months..... I guess its just one more thing that needs to be checked from time to time LOL I'm going to have to replace 8 studs and rim... I can't beleive I never heard or felt it loosen up Oh Well Chock it up to another story !!! ussmileyflag


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1227217 said:


> Let me refrase that, anybody that drives any truck on Sebago lake is stupid.
> 
> I heard that the drove pulp trucks on Moosehead Lake when they was cutting wood on some island out there. There must have bean alot of ice.


Sebago has had a hard time freezing the past few years. Last year was really bad.

lil yotas and jeeps are about all that belongs out there. and the occasional escort. oh and scouts. those are nice and the old military grade land rovers.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1227226 said:


> Mercer. Nice Vid. I'm liking all those levers! Makes me want to put a bunch in just to have more things to mess with while driving.
> 
> I'm contemplating building a 6' wing plow for my truck. Would really come in handy on these long mainah driveways. Cut the banks right down


Tanks. There is alot of levers. But they are aesy to figure out.

A 6' wing would be nice to shelf the banks off. I have sean a few pictures online or pickups with wings. I saw a Chevy 3500 SRW last weakend with a wing in Monson.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1227236 said:


> I'm starting to think my plowing career is ment to be one story after another.....I'm thinking I have enough stories for the first season Of " PLOW GUY THE REAL STORY "
> Today was another one of those days....After spending almost $1500 on my truck last week. I was comenting to my wife ( who always rides shotgun ) That I didn't think my truck has ever run better and it was plowing "wicked good" Of course she then wacked me and said I just jinxed the truck....!!!! I was on my way back to my place to plow out the mill when I heard a bang and thought the driver side tire had blown..... I looked in the mirror and the tire was rolling down the road rite behind me !!!! as I slowed down it passed me , thank god the truck that was coming my way was paying attention and had stopped before the tire got to him !! !! We got out and for some reason all we could do was laugh !!! And wondering what we were going to do.... A buddy of mine happened by , he retired from plowing a few years ago because of all the headaches !! Thankfully we wern't far from his place and he got a jack to pick up my truck.... It was loaded with 1 1/2 yds of sand.... As I was waitng for him to come back the fire chief stopped and run to the window and said don't worry we will get traffic control set up. I thought he was kidding around,, but sure enough he got on the radio and called dispatch and two fire pickups showed up with with crew to slow people down !!!! Not sure why the tire came off it had been on the truck for 4 months..... I guess its just one more thing that needs to be checked from time to time LOL I'm going to have to replace 8 studs and rim... I can't beleive I never heard or felt it loosen up Oh Well Chock it up to another story !!! ussmileyflag


HAH! got to love the eagerness of the fd in maine eh? any chance to toss on the lights.:redbounce

You had fuel work done? any chance they pulled the rear wheel to get to the tank better


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1227236 said:


> I'm starting to think my plowing career is ment to be one story after another.....I'm thinking I have enough stories for the first season Of " PLOW GUY THE REAL STORY "
> Today was another one of those days....After spending almost $1500 on my truck last week. I was comenting to my wife ( who always rides shotgun ) That I didn't think my truck has ever run better and it was plowing "wicked good" Of course she then wacked me and said I just jinxed the truck....!!!! I was on my way back to my place to plow out the mill when I heard a bang and thought the driver side tire had blown..... I looked in the mirror and the tire was rolling down the road rite behind me !!!! as I slowed down it passed me , thank god the truck that was coming my way was paying attention and had stopped before the tire got to him !! !! We got out and for some reason all we could do was laugh !!! And wondering what we were going to do.... A buddy of mine happened by , he retired from plowing a few years ago because of all the headaches !! Thankfully we wern't far from his place and he got a jack to pick up my truck.... It was loaded with 1 1/2 yds of sand.... As I was waitng for him to come back the fire chief stopped and run to the window and said don't worry we will get traffic control set up. I thought he was kidding around,, but sure enough he got on the radio and called dispatch and two fire pickups showed up with with crew to slow people down !!!! Not sure why the tire came off it had been on the truck for 4 months..... I guess its just one more thing that needs to be checked from time to time LOL I'm going to have to replace 8 studs and rim... I can't beleive I never heard or felt it loosen up Oh Well Chock it up to another story !!! ussmileyflag


You have the worst luck Dewey. I hope the rest of the Winter will go better for you. That truck seams to have a curse.


----------



## ddb maine

Mercer. Theres a guy around plowsite I think he's from canada or minnesota. One of the "Eh?" areas of the world. He has a sweet setup but its far to complex. It incorporates a full head stock in the bed of the truck to lift the wing and a cylinder attached to the hitch laterally to push the wing out. I think I may have come up with something a lot more simple.


----------



## MSS Mow

Ended up with 12-14" out of yesterday's storm. Spent all day today cleaning up. Will be on the John Deere 990 moving snow all day tomorrow. Also got a couple much larger loaders moving snow for me at my commercial lots. Hope everyone made out good!!


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1227243 said:


> Tanks. There is alot of levers. But they are aesy to figure out.
> 
> A 6' wing would be nice to shelf the banks off. I have sean a few pictures online or pickups with wings. I saw a Chevy 3500 SRW last weakend with a wing in Monson.


 There is a shop down the road that Makes those wings for Pickups..... there are alot of them around here they are really slick working rigs...


----------



## GMCHD plower

MSS Mow;1227342 said:


> Ended up with 12-14" out of yesterday's storm. Spent all day today cleaning up. Will be on the John Deere 990 moving snow all day tomorrow. Also got a couple much larger loaders moving snow for me at my commercial lots. Hope everyone made out good!!


Do you do push backs at your resi's or just around your place?


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1227244 said:


> HAH! got to love the eagerness of the fd in maine eh? any chance to toss on the lights.:redbounce
> 
> You had fuel work done? any chance they pulled the rear wheel to get to the tank better


Not likely the truck has a dump bed they tilted the bed.... Think Ironic part is I did have a front axle shaft replaced the day before and the mechanic said to check the fron tires..... Which I did about an hour before.... never thought to look at the rear LOL


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1227360 said:


> Not likely the truck has a dump bed they tilted the bed.... Think Ironic part is I did have a front axle shaft replaced the day before and the mechanic said to check the fron tires..... Which I did about an hour before.... never thought to look at the rear LOL


Oh thats a tough break... I know a diesel tech who runs around in a service truck, one of the other techs didn't keep up on the maintenance of his truck and a wheel came off on 95, he hit the median, rolled over, and took a few cars with him. The CEO of the company ended up missing a very important meeting because he got stuck in traffic on the highway. He wasnt the slightest bit happy to be passing the accident only to find it was one of his trucks that caused it.

So now they have those green indicator tabs on each lug so you know when they are coming loose.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1227349 said:


> There is a shop down the road that Makes those wings for Pickups..... there are alot of them around here they are really slick working rigs...


Yeah the banks on my long drives are at the point where I cant toss the snow up and over anymore. Being able to cut the bank would be very nice with these types of winters.


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1226115 said:


> I took this video today while I was plowing with my uncle today. It's 1991 Ford L9000 with an 11' plow and 11' wing plowing the Bartlett Road in Belgrade Maine. Sorry that we was only plowing about 2 inches of snow. But, it's a pretty good video of what it's like to plow in a big truck.
> 
> Go to
> 
> 
> 
> to wach the video.


This is another video of the same truck on the same day plowing RT. 135 in Belgrade Maine.

Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## plowguy43

Just got bacl from clearing the bank properties time to rest. Took a video of the strobes on my truck for the fun of it.


----------



## FisherVMan

We wound up with just less than a foot here . I had plowed it about 7pm on Wed nite as 6pm news was calling for aroud 16" so went for it and at that time we had about 7". Got up yesterday morning and we had only gotten 3-4" more during the nite and of course it was very light. So as I went back to clean them all up I had a couple of customers come out to move the cars and one says " Why didnt you just wait until this morning to plow ? I tryed to explain to her that I cant wait until there is 16" of snow to try and plow it as its just to hard on my truck. She just shook her head and said "the other guy used to " [ the guy had a 1983 Dodge that wouldnt pass inspection and had bald tires that he put 4 chains on so he could plow with it] SP caught him last season and put him OFF the road with it???
Then as I was plowing another dudes driveway that is a real bit*h to do he comes over and says to me "hey when there is only 4-5" of light stuff dont even bother to come down as I can just snowblow it as I have nothing else to do anyway! He then went on to say with his 4X4 he can get out even in 2ft of snow and its getting late enough in the season that he can just "tread it in" and that this snowplowing is starting to get dam expensive ???? His total for this season as he didnt come online with us until the first of the year is $210 ??????
I think when we look at this realisticly the people here that have very little money have been getting their driveways plow since the 1980s for $15-20 and that figure is BURNED into their minds to such an extent and after last years mildest winter ever they are just NOT prepared to spend $4-500[15 [email protected] $30ea] a winter to get it plowed NO MATTER how much snow we get . They dont have the money for plowing as it needs to go for cigs and beer.[Fuel oil is not a problem they get that for FREE] And are not prepared to spend it anyway; as they NEVER have. I reality there is always going to be some "retired guy that is bored with a plow" or the "useless son in law that cant hold a job with the father in laws truck" or just the "looser with the truck that wont pass inspection; and he puts the cars number plate on and goes out moonlighting" and you could never charge what it would take to offset a 30K pickup and plow that would be legal and do the job correctly ?????


----------



## plowguy43

Looks like Saturday, Tuesday, and another big one for Thursday of next week$$$$


----------



## dmcarpentry

FisherVMan;1227937 said:


> We wound up with just less than a foot here . I had plowed it about 7pm on Wed nite as 6pm news was calling for aroud 16" so went for it and at that time we had about 7". Got up yesterday morning and we had only gotten 3-4" more during the nite and of course it was very light. So as I went back to clean them all up I had a couple of customers come out to move the cars and one says " Why didnt you just wait until this morning to plow ? I tryed to explain to her that I cant wait until there is 16" of snow to try and plow it as its just to hard on my truck. She just shook her head and said "the other guy used to " [ the guy had a 1983 Dodge that wouldnt pass inspection and had bald tires that he put 4 chains on so he could plow with it] SP caught him last season and put him OFF the road with it???
> Then as I was plowing another dudes driveway that is a real bit*h to do he comes over and says to me "hey when there is only 4-5" of light stuff dont even bother to come down as I can just snowblow it as I have nothing else to do anyway! He then went on to say with his 4X4 he can get out even in 2ft of snow and its getting late enough in the season that he can just "tread it in" and that this snowplowing is starting to get dam expensive ???? His total for this season as he didnt come online with us until the first of the year is $210 ??????
> I think when we look at this realisticly the people here that have very little money have been getting their driveways plow since the 1980s for $15-20 and that figure is BURNED into their minds to such an extent and after last years mildest winter ever they are just NOT prepared to spend $4-500[15 [email protected] $30ea] a winter to get it plowed NO MATTER how much snow we get . They dont have the money for plowing as it needs to go for cigs and beer.[Fuel oil is not a problem they get that for FREE] And are not prepared to spend it anyway; as they NEVER have. I reality there is always going to be some "retired guy that is bored with a plow" or the "useless son in law that cant hold a job with the father in laws truck" or just the "looser with the truck that wont pass inspection; and he puts the cars number plate on and goes out moonlighting" and you could never charge what it would take to offset a 30K pickup and plow that would be legal and do the job correctly ?????


some people dont get that reliability, and dependable equipment cost money

I had a new guy call after the first big storm and say that his old plowguy sucked and got his POS truck stuck on his lawn and couldnt make it up the hill with his bald tires and so on and so forth. I drove up the driveway with out dropping the plow the next day and told him $40 bucks a storm and his jaw dropped. He said the old guy was 25 hahaha. I told him I had a 30,000 truck with 2 plows and $800 worth of studded snow tires and commercial plow insurance (and another truck were there ever a problem) He said he was all set. I said have a nice day and went on my merry way. Got a call the next am he couldn't find anyone to plow, and asked if I would come do it just this time, (until he could find someone else) I said I was all set and to have a nice day again:laughing::laughing:

I drove by for about a week and it still was not plowed.

He was a 30 year old male with a 100 ft driveway tops GO SHOVEL IT

saw a local guy plowing it the last storm ... I would love to know what he is charging

Its like trying to push a rope.....Just wont work no matter how hard you try


----------



## 06Sierra

plowguy43;1227959 said:


> Looks like Saturday, Tuesday, and another big one for Thursday of next week$$$$


I haven't seen them calling for anything Saturday up here. Maybe that means we will get dumped on! It looks like Monday and Tuesday will be the next one here. I have to get my tires mounted so I can push the banks back better.


----------



## ddb maine

FisherVMan;1227937 said:


> We wound up with just less than a foot here . I had plowed it about 7pm on Wed nite as 6pm news was calling for aroud 16" so went for it and at that time we had about 7". Got up yesterday morning and we had only gotten 3-4" more during the nite and of course it was very light. So as I went back to clean them all up I had a couple of customers come out to move the cars and one says " Why didnt you just wait until this morning to plow ? I tryed to explain to her that I cant wait until there is 16" of snow to try and plow it as its just to hard on my truck. She just shook her head and said "the other guy used to " [ the guy had a 1983 Dodge that wouldnt pass inspection and had bald tires that he put 4 chains on so he could plow with it] SP caught him last season and put him OFF the road with it???
> Then as I was plowing another dudes driveway that is a real bit*h to do he comes over and says to me "hey when there is only 4-5" of light stuff dont even bother to come down as I can just snowblow it as I have nothing else to do anyway! He then went on to say with his 4X4 he can get out even in 2ft of snow and its getting late enough in the season that he can just "tread it in" and that this snowplowing is starting to get dam expensive ???? His total for this season as he didnt come online with us until the first of the year is $210 ??????
> I think when we look at this realisticly the people here that have very little money have been getting their driveways plow since the 1980s for $15-20 and that figure is BURNED into their minds to such an extent and after last years mildest winter ever they are just NOT prepared to spend $4-500[15 [email protected] $30ea] a winter to get it plowed NO MATTER how much snow we get . They dont have the money for plowing as it needs to go for cigs and beer.[Fuel oil is not a problem they get that for FREE] And are not prepared to spend it anyway; as they NEVER have. I reality there is always going to be some "retired guy that is bored with a plow" or the "useless son in law that cant hold a job with the father in laws truck" or just the "looser with the truck that wont pass inspection; and he puts the cars number plate on and goes out moonlighting" and you could never charge what it would take to offset a 30K pickup and plow that would be legal and do the job correctly ?????


Welcome to maine... you know that. Luckily the people down here appreciate dependability, quality and timeliness. And whats ever better there are some bigger guys in town that have been sticking it to my customers for years and now that they have all switched to me they cant believe the service, price etc. I refuse to work for the people that want the minimum in life. No thanks. I would rather work everyday of my life and wind up dead even, than to take things for free and feed off the others that are working.


----------



## Dewey

One of my neighbors is a 65 ish lady lives by herself... Has a tuff uphill drive one of my hardest 150' or so... I figured I'd be neighborly and I charge $35 to help her out... The last storm I was heading home and I met another plow guy coming down the road who I know pretty well, So I stopped to talk... He said he just came from my neighbors she called him to see how much he would plow it for..... He told her he wouldn't do it for less then $ 50 bucks.... LOL The other day I was cleaning the drive up she came out with a check. I aske her how she was making out finding my replacement LOL.. The look on her face was priceless, She said she was happy with the $35.... Guess who's drive is going to be more money next year !!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Ted is saying there will be some action Monday and Tuesday. He also said late next week is going to be wild, what ever that is supposed to mean. I hope its just snow!


----------



## mercer_me

Are we getting any snow tomarow?


----------



## 06Sierra

I just read an article in the Bangor Daily that said downeast could get a little snow tomorrow.


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1227352 said:


> Do you do push backs at your resi's or just around your place?


I push back at resi's as well as around my place. I do some at my commercials too, but they had so much piled up that I had a loader come in and move stuff last night. Much easier. The 990 would have taken 3 days what took the front end loader about 3 hours to do. The 990 is perfect for doing driveways.


----------



## stan the man

snow again


----------



## mercer_me

This is what Maine.gove and WLBZ 2 is saying. Sounds like it will most likely be plowable for me.



Maine.gov;1228690 said:


> .SATURDAY...MOSTLY SUNNY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING CLOUDY.
> HIGHS IN THE LOWER 30S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS.
> 
> .SATURDAY NIGHT...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES. LOWS
> AROUND 17. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100
> PERCENT.
> 
> .SUNDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING PARTLY SUNNY.
> HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH.


----------



## stan the man

i hate to say i like to have 1 week with no snow. to go back to Massachusetts to do roofs again for more big money.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1228812 said:


> i hate to say i like to have 1 week with no snow. to go back to Massachusetts to do roofs again for more big money.


I wish I could do roofs. I'm fine going up and down laders but, wonce I get on the roof I just freeze and I won't move. I know quite a few people around hear that would hire me to do there roof.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1228835 said:


> I wish I could do roofs. I'm fine going up and down laders but, wonce I get on the roof I just freeze and I won't move. I know quite a few people around hear that would hire me to do there roof.


best thing to do not to look down. the houses i been doing round here the snow is half way up of the house


----------



## FisherVMan

They have us up to 6-12" tonite and looks like most of the interior is going to get it! The "costal boys" are not going to be as good; they are saying alot of warm rain down there ............................. OUCH.
Then 40 degrees tomorrow ??????? Maybe some more Monday nite??????? Its now 15 events for us; and this is certainly more like a normal winter; thru this area! My uncle that plowed the Forest City Rd for almost 40 years; claimed that around 18 events was normal around here; in the1940s, 50s,-60,-70s, but what I see a HUGE difference is that in NOV he used to be a nervious wreck when we would have hunters in camp[ 5 miles back in the woods] and we used to get ALOT more snow in NOV; and he would be up most of the nite watching the weather and if ten flakes started to fall and the report was snow; he would literally walk out in the middle of the nite; to where we could drive into at that time; and drive home to plow. Now we see very little of plowable snow in Nov; compare to 30 years ago, and it really seams to me that winter starts about a month later than it used to ???? We used to hunt accross the cove on 2-3" of ice every year in late NOV but its been years since we have 3" on Thanksgiving week around here ??? Go figure.


----------



## mercer_me

Big change from last night. Looks like it's going to be a long night for "The Wing Man" (me).


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1229427 said:


> They have us up to 6-12" tonite and looks like most of the interior is going to get it! The "costal boys" are not going to be as good; they are saying alot of warm rain down there ............................. OUCH.
> Then 40 degrees tomorrow ??????? Maybe some more Monday nite??????? Its now 15 events for us; and this is certainly more like a normal winter; thru this area! My uncle that plowed the Forest City Rd for almost 40 years; claimed that around 18 events was normal around here; in the1940s, 50s,-60,-70s, but what I see a HUGE difference is that in NOV he used to be a nervious wreck when we would have hunters in camp[ 5 miles back in the woods] and we used to get ALOT more snow in NOV; and he would be up most of the nite watching the weather and if ten flakes started to fall and the report was snow; he would literally walk out in the middle of the nite; to where we could drive into at that time; and drive home to plow. Now we see very little of plowable snow in Nov; compare to 30 years ago, and it really seams to me that winter starts about a month later than it used to ???? We used to hunt accross the cove on 2-3" of ice every year in late NOV but its been years since we have 3" on Thanksgiving week around here ??? Go figure.


It's bean very strange this year. We didn't get **** for snwo in Noveber and December. Then come January we get dumped on. Last year it was the exact oposite.


----------



## ddb maine

This ones headed up north! good luck boys have fun. I'll be pushing cement, errrrr.


----------



## RepoMan207

Nothing but a mess!


----------



## 06Sierra

I have seen four different forecasts from four different places. We will get 1-12" out of this one. Once again the valley will only get a couple inches.


----------



## mercer_me

I went and checked on my ice shack today. I had to jack it up becouse the 4x4 blocks I had it on sunk all the way down in the ice. But, I got it all straitened out now. I'm going to try to get some rest now becouse I'm probly going to be playing wing man all night. Does anybody know when the snow is suposed to start?


----------



## 06Sierra

Winter Weather Advisory from midnight to 10am tomorrow, 3-7" with the highest amounts south of Presque Isle. That's the latest from up north.


----------



## mercer_me

It just started snowing hear in Mercer.


----------



## ddb maine

started snowing at 4 here, then by 5 it was sleet, 6 heavy snow, 6:30 sleet, 7 rain... awesome. I think this one might be passing us by. Accuweather is still calling for 5-7 inches..... no one else though.


----------



## 06Sierra

Supposed to start here around 11 or so. I hope it's not snowing too bad until after 1 or so. I have to run to Presque Isle after work to pick up my wife and sister in law. Although it would be a good test ride with the new tires. Much better traction than the Destination A/Ts I had on. I may even have to buy a set for the Yukon.


----------



## 06Sierra

It is now a storm warning, 5-11".


----------



## bigbadbrad

FisherVMan;1227937 said:


> We wound up with just less than a foot here . I had plowed it about 7pm on Wed nite as 6pm news was calling for aroud 16" so went for it and at that time we had about 7". Got up yesterday morning and we had only gotten 3-4" more during the nite and of course it was very light. So as I went back to clean them all up I had a couple of customers come out to move the cars and one says " Why didnt you just wait until this morning to plow ? I tryed to explain to her that I cant wait until there is 16" of snow to try and plow it as its just to hard on my truck. She just shook her head and said "the other guy used to " [ the guy had a 1983 Dodge that wouldnt pass inspection and had bald tires that he put 4 chains on so he could plow with it] SP caught him last season and put him OFF the road with it???
> Then as I was plowing another dudes driveway that is a real bit*h to do he comes over and says to me "hey when there is only 4-5" of light stuff dont even bother to come down as I can just snowblow it as I have nothing else to do anyway! He then went on to say with his 4X4 he can get out even in 2ft of snow and its getting late enough in the season that he can just "tread it in" and that this snowplowing is starting to get dam expensive ???? His total for this season as he didnt come online with us until the first of the year is $210 ??????
> I think when we look at this realisticly the people here that have very little money have been getting their driveways plow since the 1980s for $15-20 and that figure is BURNED into their minds to such an extent and after last years mildest winter ever they are just NOT prepared to spend $4-500[15 [email protected] $30ea] a winter to get it plowed NO MATTER how much snow we get . They dont have the money for plowing as it needs to go for cigs and beer.[Fuel oil is not a problem they get that for FREE] And are not prepared to spend it anyway; as they NEVER have. I reality there is always going to be some "retired guy that is bored with a plow" or the "useless son in law that cant hold a job with the father in laws truck" or just the "looser with the truck that wont pass inspection; and he puts the cars number plate on and goes out moonlighting" and you could never charge what it would take to offset a 30K pickup and plow that would be legal and do the job correctly ?????


well they got to keep their money for their brandy ya know, the state dont pay for that!!



ddb maine;1229585 said:


> This ones headed up north! good luck boys have fun. I'll be pushing cement, errrrr.





06Sierra;1229792 said:


> I have seen four different forecasts from four different places. We will get 1-12" out of this one. Once again the valley will only get a couple inches.


well it's not heading far enough north, only going to get 2-4" ted is saying, so is accucast and the other weather sites, only 7 inches of snow pack on the ground in Allagash according to NWS, went grooming last night, pulling up rocks in some spots, only like a 3 inch base on the trails, we need another foot soon


----------



## 06Sierra

I'd say we have 10" or better. There might have been two inches at 2. How are you making out Brad? I just saw a weather report that said Mad Town has 5". This is by far the biggest storm this year around here.


----------



## mercer_me

I have bean up for almost 30 houres strait now. I played wing man all night untill 10:30 this morning. We got about 5 inches then it turned to rain then we got another 2 inches this morning. When it was raining it was thundering and lightning.

Now, I'm going to barow my uncle's 30hp Kioti tractor with a bucket loader and blower and push some banks back.


----------



## 06Sierra

There was a foot or so with a three foot bank at the road. I spent two and a half hours plowing and I'm still not done. Although I had to run to town to pull my brother out. He was plowing at a storage place and got sucked into a snowbank backing up. The Duratracs are the best!! Barely spun a tire in places that I had a hard time getting out of with the old tires.


----------



## stan the man

today i went out did all my accounts myself.got home and sitting round. got a call from one of my account and he is home. come over to get a check for plowing. 2 months of plowing and shoveling walkways. he wasn't happy with the bill. he is only home 2 days of the month and last 2 months he didnt come home at all. he said not to shovel any more that he has a guy staying at his house and he can to it. that ok with me.


----------



## bigbadbrad

I really was not expecting much out of this so i went to bed kinda late last night, like at 1 am, got a call from my buddy that plows town roads at 7 and told me that we got hammered on, so i got up and seen that we had about 5 inches at my house, haha pretty bad that we are now calling that hammered on up here!! The snowpack in allagash was measured at 7 inches last week by the NWS we just doubled what we have on the ground!!After plowing my customer out I went for a ride with my chum in his IH wheeler to go plow in New Canada, got some pics will make a thread later. Got some good pics too with my truck and stacking the banks, higher then the roof of the truck!



06Sierra;1230838 said:


> I'd say we have 10" or better. There might have been two inches at 2. How are you making out Brad? I just saw a weather report that said Mad Town has 5". This is by far the biggest storm this year around here.


Yup TJ in fort kent we got about 5 inches, but out in New Canada they got about 8 inches out in the back roads, I went to plow at my parents in Frenchville and they had about 7 inches, Ted is *FINALY* right with his storm totals haha all fluffy powder in the morning, but then it warmed up and started to get be sticky in the afternoon.


----------



## 06Sierra

I did get a little heavy today. I spent a lot of my plowing time making room for more snow. Tomorrow I have to plow at the house we just moved out of. I didn't feel like doing it today.

Ted is saying 3 or 4 tomorrow into Tuesday. Said the late week storm fizzled out for us.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1231467 said:


> Said the late week storm fizzled out for us.


Best news I've heard!!!!!!!


----------



## MSS Mow

Mick76;1231748 said:


> Best news I've heard!!!!!!!


Bite your tongue!!


----------



## 2COR517

Mick76;1231748 said:


> Best news I've heard!!!!!!!


----------



## FisherVMan

We got about 9" in the night by around 2 am then it rained for 2 hrs then changed back to sleet and then snowed like hell for a couple hours and when it was all over around 9am it looks like about 10" of snow very wet heavy BS ................ we got it all cleaned up by 1 am and 3/4 of a tank of gas later and everyone is happy I guess! Hope everyone on here got rich from it [I have gone past that point nowadays; and am just trying to break even and hope for no breakdowns; And have accepting that with our small customer base; and what folks can afford around here we are just spinning our wheels for jack. 
Listened in on an interesting conversation the other day at the Fisher Dealers in Houlton there was a guy in there that plows I think he said 45 driveways up there and he claimed he now ONLY plows the paved ones that are very short and narrow ones. He wont accept anything unless it suits them and I guess his Dad plowed there since the late 1960's and he has the "cream of the crop" of the driveways. The only other thing he will touch is the Dr and Lawyers office accounts; that he can get the big $$$ for . He said they are having a banner year even though they have not had an record amount of snow but he can plow an inch if he wants to . 
I guess if you are in that sorta enviroment there really would be a dollar in it. 
I am sure from the way he spoke he wouldnt take on even ONE of our accounts for less than 2 X 3 times, what we are charging so its a compleatly different ball game for them. 
He did say there is a half dozen other "loosers" plowing around there and they of course have all the ones they have filtered out over the years.............. just the benifit of being in first, and staying with it, and only working the "cream"
He said that he knew that if he had to "step back" and plow driveways that took over 10 mins max to plow he would just "get outta it" nowadays as the operating expenses are just off the clock compared to even 10 years ago. Was interesting to listen to his take on it.


----------



## plowguy43

Finally getting a chance to check in. Went out Saturday Night around 11pm and didn't get back in until 3am plowing heavy wet slushy snow. The storm went from big fluffy flakes to freezing rain and rain with thunder and lightning. It was amazing how bright it would get from the lightning reflecting off of the snow- looked like daytime for a split second. Got all of my residentials cleared out and headed home. Then yesterday went out and got all of my bank accounts done, this is after submitting 3 bills to them from last week - 1 for Tuesday night, a double charge for wednesdays storm, then the roof shoveling I did the previous weekend - $$$$$. 

Lovin it right now.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1232166 said:


> Finally getting a chance to check in. Went out Saturday Night around 11pm and didn't get back in until 3am plowing heavy wet slushy snow. The storm went from big fluffy flakes to freezing rain and rain with thunder and lightning. It was amazing how bright it would get from the lightning reflecting off of the snow- looked like daytime for a split second. Got all of my residentials cleared out and headed home. Then yesterday went out and got all of my bank accounts done, this is after submitting 3 bills to them from last week - 1 for Tuesday night, a double charge for wednesdays storm, then the roof shoveling I did the previous weekend - $$$$$.
> 
> Lovin it right now.


making money is the name of the game. how are feeling after doing the roof clearing


----------



## plowguy43

Had about a day or so with a sore back but fine otherwise. I thankfully workout daily at the gym which made it much easier to handle everything. Even though it was pretty cold that, we ended up stripping layers we were sweating so much. I actually picked up one more roof by a referral that I need to do this week. Its going to be interesting since this last storm rained so much.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have to get my roof done this weekend. Not really on my list of fun things to do, but it has to get done.


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1232316 said:


> I have to get my roof done this weekend. Not really on my list of fun things to do, but it has to get done.


have fun. wet and heavy just finish one.


----------



## 06Sierra

We didn't have any rain here. It is a little heavy from the warmer temps though. I'm sure its not nearly as bad as you guys have it down there.


----------



## stan the man

no rain lucky for you


----------



## RepoMan207

I had to do the camp's roof yesterday afternoon.....even though we put a metal roof on, it's been so cold that it didn't shed any of it. There was 30" on one side and 26" on the other (sun maybe?). I even plowed the road into it, that of coarse took alittle effort. I almost considered tracking Pete down and swapping blades, but that would of just taken longer with the logistics. 

The lake is completely frozen at this point, I walked out into the cove to where my mooring buoy marker is / was....it's not supposed to (anti trapping design) freeze or get in trapped in the ice, but it was no where to be seen. Hopefully it pops back up in the spring....around $1200 in gear depends on it. 

Did you guys hear about, or see that plane that crashed out on the lake this weekend? They finnaly got MGM's truck out off Raymond's beach, and a few hours later the plane crashes on the other side of the lake. It thankfully is ontop of the ice though.


----------



## 06Sierra

I heard about the plane crash. No one was killed, right?

Do any of you guys have a sno foil or rubber deflecter? I have to get something to keep the snow from flying over the plow. I heard there is a place in Presque Isle that sells the rubber ones for under 100 bucks.


----------



## RepoMan207

Nope, just banged up a bit.

I have a rubber OEM one. It works well...under 35 mph that is. I got going like a bat out of hell last night in an attempt to windrow some over a high bank.....I think most of it went on my windshield instead lol.


----------



## stan the man

on ebay you get the rubber i think 30.00. if you like i have the guys have name if you want me to look it up. the one that come with my plow die and i got this one and i lost my metal plate to hold on. i was thinking to get flat bar


----------



## 06Sierra

I will check out ebay when I get to work this afternoon. I usually don't go too fast, plow jumps like mad on this gravel drive. Thanks.


----------



## stan the man

Conveyor and Rubber Shop is the name of the company on ebay


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1232364 said:


> Nope, just banged up a bit.
> 
> I have a rubber OEM one. It works well...under 35 mph that is. I got going like a bat out of hell last night in an attempt to windrow some over a high bank.....I think most of it went on my windshield instead lol.


Sorry I missed you yesterday, the new phone die's pretty quick and I don't have a car charger yet.


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Stan, I found them. I read on here somewhere that Tractor Supply has some belts. I think I'll run over there and check it out first.


----------



## stan the man

now you said that i remember that something to do with horses


----------



## mercer_me

I just got done about 45 min. ago pushing the banks back at my house with my uncle's 30hp Kioti tractor. It was the first time I ever used a hydrostatic tractor, it took a while to get used to. It was a little under powered IMO it couldn't allways pick up the snow. But, I got used to it and figured out how to run it eficintly. I realy like the one lever for the bucket loader. I'm used to the 2 lever system since my Dad's tractor is 33 years old. I would have used my Dad's tractor but, it's only 2wd wit no chains and the bucket doesn't clear the tires. I'm just glad that I got them banks pushed back. Now that I'm ready for snow we probly won't get anymore.


----------



## dmcarpentry

well I talked to the MGM guys, they finally got the 5500 hook lift out.

They snapped a 5/8 cable, a 3/4 cable, and ended up with a 1 inch cable. 

Stewarts had a 60ton pulling and a 30 ton hooked to the 60 ton for ballast because the 60 ton was being pulled back.

They ended up cutting the body off the hook lift with torches and pulled them out separately.

When they got the truck on the ice the plow was down and in v. Someone was going to get a jack to short chain it, my buddy hopped in the cab and tried the fish stick just because and the ******* thing worked lol 

Lights worked, plow raised, and it folded the wings back to the v position. That plow was underwater for 2 days...... Try that one BOSS


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1232790 said:


> well I talked to the MGM guys, they finally got the 5500 hook lift out.
> 
> They snapped a 5/8 cable, a 3/4 cable, and ended up with a 1 inch cable.
> 
> Stewarts had a 60ton pulling and a 30 ton hooked to the 60 ton for ballast because the 60 ton was being pulled back.
> 
> They ended up cutting the body off the hook lift with torches and pulled them out separately.
> 
> When they got the truck on the ice the plow was down and in v. Someone was going to get a jack to short chain it, my buddy hopped in the cab and tried the fish stick just because and the ******* thing worked lol
> 
> Lights worked, plow raised, and it folded the wings back to the v position. That plow was underwater for 2 days...... Try that one BOSS


That's realy good for the computer, putting power to a soaked computer isn't the best idea. When that truck went through North Pond last year the guy did the same thing and the lights worked. I'm not sure if he tried the plow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

some pics from sunday, going to make some threads on them when i get a chance, the wheeler is my buddy's job, plowing roads in new canada maine, went for a ride with him, sure is different then a pickup haha


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like another 3-6 coming tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## FisherVMan

Yea they have it at 3-7" this morning so I guess we will see. It is snowing lightly here around Grand Lake this morning . 
Just watching WLBZ; and that cute little Sharon Rose just reported that the town of Hampden is upset that people around there are running their amber lights "too much" and wanted WLBZ to warn the public that plow drivers are only allowed to run an amber light >"while backing out into a road only"< ????? And that they will give tickets, if you have it on all the time ????? And then went on to add that "Strobe Lights" are illegal at all times ????? And they are consirned that the public is running to many lights; and it could lessen the effectiveness of their lights ????? 
First of all will someone that is a "legal beagle" jump in here and state the actual law on both as I am getting a funny feeling that some "town cop" that probably is jealous with his tin badge is upset; that one of the guys in Hampden has more lights than he does ???? This town cop is implying that we are all safer while we are traveling in White Out conditions if only he has lights so that we can all see HIM................ well what to hell makes his travel; so much more valueable than mine ????
I think if those guys would stay to hel! outta the dougnut shop and try to do something more constructive than bothering a small bunch of guys that are trying to get everyone to work every storm we would all be better off................................. For gods sake how could more lights be less SAFE ??? If this isnt a case of Barney Fife ................OMG


----------



## FisherVMan

A vehicle engaged in snow removal or sanding operations on a public way must be equipped with and display at least 2 auxiliary lights mounted on the highest practical point on the vehicle and provide visible light coverage over a 360` range. The lights must emit an amber beam of light, be at least 6 inches in diameter and be equipped with blinking attachments. In lieu of the lights specified, a vehicle may be equipped with at least one auxiliary rotating flashing light having 4-inch sealed beams and showing amber beams of light over a 360` range or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 1,000,000 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. When the left wing of a plow is in operation and extends over the center of the road, an auxiliary light must show the extreme end of the left wing. That light may be attached to the vehicle so that the beam of light points at the left wing. The light illuminating the left wing may be controlled by a separate switch or by the regular lighting system and must be in operation at all times when the vehicle is used for plowing snow on public ways. 
(4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. However, the vehicle must be equipped with and must use such a light whenever the vehicle enters a public way while in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations. The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


----------



## 06Sierra

Most won't give you trouble for strobes as long as you don't go down the road with them on.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1233205 said:


> some pics from sunday, going to make some threads on them when i get a chance, the wheeler is my buddy's job, plowing roads in new canada maine, went for a ride with him, sure is different then a pickup haha


Nice pictures brad. I like the 2nd one the best. That's what I look at every storm. It's pretty cool when your pushing banks back becouse there is so much snow. Them old Vermont DOT Internationals seam to have good power. But them sanders suck. They sould just have the old style that run off the engine speed not the vehicle speed. But, thank god for that blast button on the cornors.


----------



## plowguy43

I got pulled over in Auburn because my strobes were brighter than the cops. I think he was jealous


----------



## FisherVMan

Plow43,
What exactly is the law on strobes ???


----------



## stan the man

FisherVMan;1233625 said:


> Plow43,
> What exactly is the law on strobes ???


look at this

http://www.mainelegislature.org/legis/statutes/29-A/title29-Asec2054.html


----------



## 06Sierra

As long as everything is amber, and like I said above, only used when you are plowing. I doubt that anyone would give you trouble for having your roof top strobe on during a storm. Or having any strobe on while helping a disabled vehicle.


----------



## plowguy43

FisherVMan;1233625 said:


> Plow43,
> What exactly is the law on strobes ???


I'm pretty sure its what you posted above. Basically need to be Amber, and you can't drive around town/public roads with them on. The cop didn't give me a ticket but read that 2nd paragraph to me in the middle of a storm. My problem was that I have white strobes in the center of my light bar and my end caps are also clear, which make it VERY bright when your behind me or next to me. I've driven in every storm this winter with my truck lit up- light bar and my hideaways - and have passed sheriffs, state police, town police in a bunch of towns and never had a problem.

This cop was a little Green to say the least.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1233724 said:


> I'm pretty sure its what you posted above. Basically need to be Amber, and you can't drive around town/public roads with them on. The cop didn't give me a ticket but read that 2nd paragraph to me in the middle of a storm. My problem was that I have white strobes in the center of my light bar and my end caps are also clear, which make it VERY bright when your behind me or next to me. I've driven in every storm this winter with my truck lit up- light bar and my hideaways - and have passed sheriffs, state police, town police in a bunch of towns and never had a problem.
> 
> This cop was a little Green to say the least.


did you get your rubber for your plow. we are heading to mass Wednesday to do roofs


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1233784 said:


> did you get your rubber for your plow. we are heading to mass Wednesday to do roofs


Yeah I have a roll that I need to put on for a deflector. I just replaced the cutting edge last weekend and am buying some new lights for it. I'm just going with the intensifires, all of the replacement lights have gone up in price so I said screw it.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1233818 said:


> Yeah I have a roll that I need to put on for a deflector. I just replaced the cutting edge last weekend and am buying some new lights for it. I'm just going with the intensifires, all of the replacement lights have gone up in price so I said screw it.


how do you tell that you need a new cutting edge


----------



## plowguy43

The previous owner of the plow (before Pete) had a chevy that didn't have the front end setup correctly. So the outter edges of the cutting edge were worn and the center had some meat left. Regardless the entire edge was just about even with the trip edge. I bought the 8' HD top punch cutting edge for it which extends about 3" down below the trip edge and cuts much better.


----------



## bow2no1

(3) A vehicle engaged in snow removal or sanding operations on a public way must be equipped with and display an auxiliary light that provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light must emit an amber beam of light and be equipped with a blinking or strobe light function and have sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal daylight. When the left wing of a plow is in operation and extends over the center of the road, an auxiliary light must show the extreme end of the left wing. That light may be attached to the vehicle so that the beam of light points at the left wing. The light illuminating the left wing may be controlled by a separate switch or by the regular lighting system and must be in operation at all times when the vehicle is used for plowing snow on public ways. 
(4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well then if we read this correctly it must be illegal to turn on our 4 way flashers as they are emiting a flashing red light behind the red lens................... the law seams to imply that only law enforcement have that privilage ??? And of course it is also stating that you couldnt pull out onto the road and move over one driveway say 100 ft away or you would be again be breaking the law again................. I think this is now starting to giving me heartburn............................. I wonder if we should call Augusta to see if its legal to breath here in Maine anymore????


----------



## 06Sierra

Anything that is factory is fine, 4 ways. What they don't want is red or blue on anything that isn't an emergency vehicle of some type.


----------



## GMCHD plower

bow2no1;1234085 said:


> (3) A vehicle engaged in snow removal or sanding operations on a public way must be equipped with and display an auxiliary light that provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light must emit an amber beam of light and be equipped with a blinking or strobe light function and have sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal daylight. When the left wing of a plow is in operation and extends over the center of the road, an auxiliary light must show the extreme end of the left wing. That light may be attached to the vehicle so that the beam of light points at the left wing. The light illuminating the left wing may be controlled by a separate switch or by the regular lighting system and must be in operation at all times when the vehicle is used for plowing snow on public ways.
> (4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


So strobes are only supposed to be on when your plowing a driveway? Honestly I don't think the enforce this law, I have never heard of anyone getting in trouble for having them on going down the road.


----------



## Mick76

Hey all..... So it finally stopped snowing for about a week or so...... where and when will be the next get together?.... The sooner the better. I soooo need a beer or two after that strech!


----------



## bow2no1

FisherVMan;1234157 said:


> Well then if we read this correctly it must be illegal to turn on our 4 way flashers as they are emiting a flashing red light behind the red lens................... the law seams to imply that only law enforcement have that privilage ??? And of course it is also stating that you couldnt pull out onto the road and move over one driveway say 100 ft away or you would be again be breaking the law again................. I think this is now starting to giving me heartburn............................. I wonder if we should call Augusta to see if its legal to breath here in Maine anymore????


i was told by the local cops that 4 way's don't count. 
i nfigured any flashing light would be better then nothing. but i guess not.....


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't know where they get their numbers from, but we had an inch at 8 this morning. The wind picked up tonight, so it is hard to say exactly how much we got, I would guess around 4" at least.

The latest snowfall reports from The National Weather Service in Caribou, ME: Clayton Lake, 4.5"... Lille, 3.6"... Connor, 3.6"... Mapleton 4 Nw, 3.2"... Portage 2 N, 3.2"... Houlton, 3.0"... Allagash 1 Ene, 3.0"... Houlton 2 Ese, 3.0"... Caribou 1 N, 2.6"... Kingsbury 2 Sse, 2.5"... Van Buren 1 Nnw, 2.5"... Deer Isle 3 N, 2.0"... Fort Kent, 2.0"... Levant, 1.6"... Island Falls, 1.5"... Madawaska, 1.5"... Topsfield, 1.5"... Fort Kent 1 Sw, 1.5"... Wesley, 1.5"... Columbia Falls 1 Nne, 1.5"... Waltham 1 Nne, 1.3"... Bangor 2 W, 1.3"... Guilford, 1.2"... Dover-foxcroft 1 Wsw, 1.0"... Presque Isle, 1.0"... Millinocket, 1.0"... Patten 3 Nw, 1.0"... Houlton 1 E, 0.5".


----------



## bigbadbrad

well up here at the top of maine in Fort Kent we got 4 inches today, and some drifting too, winds picked up, 

On another note, town is starting to get busy, seen some Russian biathletes running around town today, and some other too but not sure where they are from, they are getting all set up on top of the hill, the TV camera trucks came on Monday, drivers could not make the hill up to the 10th mountain lodge, had to pull them up with payloader, the drivers could not even make it up with the single set of chains they had, but the owner of the dealership i work at is very involved in this biathlon events and they need some other trailers of supplies brought from Presque Isle to Fort Kent so they loaned them a brand new western star heavy spec truck, full locks and our jockey driver for a couple days, he made it up the hill many times never a problem hahah


----------



## 06Sierra

The winds have really picked up tonight! It's darn cold out. I can't wait to get home and throw a couple logs on the fire! 

I don't see what the problem is, that's just a little hill


----------



## bow2no1

we didn't get anything. just a little light snow yesterday. i thought i would have a little something to plow this morning but i guess not.


----------



## FisherVMan

We got about 3" of wet snow as it snowed most of yesterday but as everyone left in Washington County is broke none of them want to see or hear from a plow truck unless there is atleast 6-8" of snow and they would have trouble getting out with a car and studded snow tires! Alot of them of course have 4X4's and claim they just dont want to part with the $15 and are happy to wade around thru it in their yards.
If it freezes down and makes the next plowing a bit*ch after they drive all over it and "tread it in for a week; well that is tough ................. they really dont care about that! As long as they have Marlboro's & Pizza; and plenty of cheap Beer; and their satellite provider hasn't turned the dish off again !! 
Life is good.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1234280 said:


> Hey all..... So it finally stopped snowing for about a week or so...... where and when will be the next get together?.... The sooner the better. I soooo need a beer or two after that strech!


I hear ya there, this has been crazy. I definitely cannot complain though.


----------



## plowguy43

On another note, I'm pretty pumped - I picked up some Intensifire headlights last night as the originals are basically falling apart. I didn't realize the adapters needed to be drilled into the headgear so I'll be putting these on tonight. I can't wait to be able to see at night with the plow on.


----------



## ddb maine

Anyone on here know of someone with anvil they aren't using. Fools on craigslist want 4-700 for one. It's an "antique" got to love the guys who drive around buying "old junk". Anyone? I don't even need it permanently. For a weekend would be cool.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Little off topic, but got a quick question. I have an opportunity to get a good deal on a FINK or FLINK sander - I'd say it holds about 1.5 yds and probably mid 90's model. I have never owned a sander before and never heard of the brand. Any feedback positive or negative would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone know a cheap place for johndeere parts? I broke a plastic piece on the hood of my 990, Greenway equipment in bangor wants $110 for it, wanna see if I can find it cheaper...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1235539 said:


> Anyone know a cheap place for johndeere parts? I broke a plastic piece on the hood of my 990, Greenway equipment in bangor wants $110 for it, wanna see if I can find it cheaper...


Look online you will most likely find it cheeper. Atleast you have a comon tractor that is easy to get parts for. It's a nightmare trying to get parts for my Allis-Chalmers 5050. I broke a pitman arm last Summer and I spent forever on the phone and internet trying to find one. I finaly found one and I had to have it over nited wich cost alot. But, the tractor was sitting in the woods and if it rained it would be to muddy to get it out so, I couldn't take any chances.

On a side not, I went for a ride with my cousin today in his Polaris RZR with tracks. That thing is awsome and will literaly go any where. We was climbing big steep gravel banks with ease and we never got stuck. We was on the snowmobile trail and there was a guy with a brand new Yamaha drag sled with a drag hooked to it. The guy said he blew the motor. So we hooked a strap to it and pulled the snowmobile and drag 4 miles out to the road. That RZR is wicked impresive with them tracks. If anybody is interested in buying tracks for there ATV or UTV I would strongley suggest it.


----------



## bow2no1

GMCHD plower;1235539 said:


> Anyone know a cheap place for johndeere parts? I broke a plastic piece on the hood of my 990, Greenway equipment in bangor wants $110 for it, wanna see if I can find it cheaper...


there's that place in brunswick......"chad little" i think it's called?
also there is a john deere place beside union farm equiptment.... i'm not sure their name.
my tractor is a ford, union farm is where i go.



lawnsinorder said:


> Little off topic, but got a quick question. I have an opportunity to get a good deal on a FINK or FLINK sander - I'd say it holds about 1.5 yds and probably mid 90's model. I have never owned a sander before and never heard of the brand. Any feedback positive or negative would be greatly appreciated!! ...


http://www.flinkco.com/index_files/spreaders.htm

mid 90's.......my 1st concern would be can you still get parts for it? how are the bearings...after all it's sander and everything gets covered with salt and sands. parts wear out often. also where do you get parts for it? i have never heard of a flink dealer...
how much is the person asking???


----------



## bow2no1

anyone up for an other meet at the end of this month?
i missed the last 2 and i would like to make at least one this season


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1235854 said:


> anyone up for an other meet at the end of this month?
> i missed the last 2 and i would like to make at least one this season


I'm all for another meat. I should beable to make it this time.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1235181 said:


> Anyone on here know of someone with anvil they aren't using. Fools on craigslist want 4-700 for one. It's an "antique" got to love the guys who drive around buying "old junk". Anyone? I don't even need it permanently. For a weekend would be cool.


I have a buddy of mine that does some blacksmithing.... Is your project portable ??? My Dad may have one also...


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1235181 said:


> Anyone on here know of someone with anvil they aren't using. Fools on craigslist want 4-700 for one. It's an "antique" got to love the guys who drive around buying "old junk". Anyone? I don't even need it permanently. For a weekend would be cool.


It's to bad that when scrap was going for good money that alot of good old stuff like that went to the scrap yard.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1235889 said:


> I have a buddy of mine that does some blacksmithing.... Is your project portable ??? My Dad may have one also...


It is portable I'm making legs for a table I'm building for a charity auction in portland. I've actually found a really good way to make the bends I need with 1/4" piece of 2" strip steel, with a hole in one end. slid the rod in and bend. I've got the wood stove running anyways so 5 minutes in there and the steel is ready for working. I appreciate the feedback though bud, if you were closer I would definitely take you up on it, since I'm not getting paid though for this trying to keep it in house as much as I can.

It will be a test for the market for these kinds of things I make.

I'll keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1235860 said:


> I'm all for another meat. I should beable to make it this time.


I missed the last one at Gippers, I totally forgot it.

Could you keep me updated on this, I really want to make one this season.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

[/QUOTE]mid 90's.......my 1st concern would be can you still get parts for it? how are the bearings...after all it's sander and everything gets covered with salt and sands. parts wear out often. also where do you get parts for it? i have never heard of a flink dealer...
how much is the person asking???[/QUOTE]

Ya, I'm not sure about the parts either - it's sitting in the back of a "parts truck" at a small local garage. It came with a veh that he needed for parts and I can get it for around $800. Looks very solid with VERY little rust and lost of grease around the chains (which is a good sign) but the motor hasn't been running for a year or so - gonna try to start it up and check it out. Thanks so much...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mick76

Is Brunswick a good middle spot for everyone?... If so whats a good place? Or another suggestion?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1236400 said:


> Is Brunswick a good middle spot for everyone?... If so whats a good place? Or another suggestion?


Brunswick is doable for me, I am a half hour north of Auburn.


----------



## stan the man

Mick76;1236400 said:


> Is Brunswick a good middle spot for everyone?... If so whats a good place? Or another suggestion?


sea dogs in topsham right over the bridge in brunswick going to topsham


----------



## Mick76

stan the man;1236451 said:


> sea dogs in topsham right over the bridge in brunswick going to topsham


Perfect!...everyone agree? Wednesday the 16th at 12:00?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1235539 said:


> Anyone know a cheap place for johndeere parts? I broke a plastic piece on the hood of my 990, Greenway equipment in bangor wants $110 for it, wanna see if I can find it cheaper...


Get the part number then search it through Google or Ebay. All the dealers are going to be pretty much the same as they're running off a MSRP sheet. Your only hope of really getting it at a cheap price is online.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1235860 said:


> I'm all for another meat. I should beable to make it this time.





Moss Man;1236389 said:


> I missed the last one at Gippers, I totally forgot it.
> 
> Could you keep me updated on this, I really want to make one this season.





Mick76;1236464 said:


> Perfect!...everyone agree? Wednesday the 16th at 12:00?


Another meet sounds good to me as well, but mid day, mid week is not really plausible.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1236603 said:


> Another meet sounds good to me as well, but mid day, mid week is not really plausible.


Yeah I agree with that. Can't do mid-day or mid week, too many other things I have to get done -work, kids, etc.

Ryan- Sending you a PM now about some sanding. I'll be in Standish later today too.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1236603 said:


> Another meet sounds good to me as well, but mid day, mid week is not really plausible.


Mid weak will not work for me either since I have school.


----------



## Mick76

Dammit guys... don't you know we're all self employeed and can set our own hours?.... whats a good sunday then?.... my family time is on saturdays... someone pick a date cause I need a beer!


----------



## plowguy43

Come to my truck, there's always a few beers in my tool box!


----------



## RepoMan207

Sunday the 20th at noon...


----------



## bow2no1

stan the man;1236451 said:


> sea dogs in topsham right over the bridge in brunswick going to topsham


that place is awesome! i was just there last weekend



RepoMan207;1237200 said:


> Sunday the 20th at noon...


sounds good to me!


----------



## 06Sierra

It's a little too far for me. But since I will be working, make sure you have one for me.


----------



## bacwudzme

Name the time and place and Ill try to be there....


One more roof to shovel today and my 9 day roofshoveling campain is done..... I did not advertise one bit all word of mouth.. After today the grand total is $4200.oo in pocket!:redbounce:bluebounc


And in the last week I aquired a few other objects. A 6 mo yellow lab We named Allagash lady (aka Alley). And a old man owed since new 1996 Honda TRX 300 Fourtrac 4x4 with a 1500lb winch new battery cycle country 48" plow 2 sets of tires and wheels not a scratch on it ridden only around Greenville and to hunt and always sat in a heated gararge picked it up for $1400.00 I think I got a good deal on that. The fourwheeler is creampuff and the pup is timid as hell.


----------



## FisherVMan

5 below and still at Grand Lake this morning; and no game moving.................... even the coyotes are quite in the "winter wood".

Backwudz; that is a great score on that 4 wheeler!
Got my new 300 amp Alt in just hope it will run all my lights!!!


----------



## bow2no1

bacwudzme;1237610 said:


> One more roof to shovel today and my 9 day roofshoveling campain is done..... I did not advertise one bit all word of mouth.. After today the grand total is $4200.oo in pocket!:redbounce:bluebounc
> 
> And in the last week I aquired a few other objects. A 6 mo yellow lab We named Allagash lady (aka Alley). And a old man owed since new 1996 Honda TRX 300 Fourtrac 4x4 with a 1500lb winch new battery cycle country 48" plow 2 sets of tires and wheels not a scratch on it ridden only around Greenville and to hunt and always sat in a heated gararge picked it up for $1400.00 I think I got a good deal on that. The fourwheeler is creampuff and the pup is timid as hell.


for that much you should have called me for a hand lol
i did 3 just friends and family......i was offered more but i'm not insured for that kind of work...i should look in to it, i probably would have been fairly busy.



bacwudzme;1237610 said:


> Name the time and place and Ill try to be there....


sea dog brewery sunday the 20th at noon


----------



## stan the man

with all the roof i have done in yarmouth and cumberland and avon mass. 2nd time in avon mass. i will be coming home from avon mass Tuesday. i am making alot on roofs this year


----------



## bigbadbrad

my father has a 2000 trx300 4x4, we had a 60" kimpex plow on it, used it for about 4 years to plow with and trail ride, now he hardly uses it, I had put a lift and 25/26" super swamper vampires on it, had lots of fun on that machine, last year they made them


----------



## 06Sierra

If he ever decides to sell the plow, let me know Brad. I had a kimpex snowblower on my rincon. Sold the blower and still have the mount. A plow on that would be great for a couple places in my yard. I won't give them that kind of money for a new plow though. Used kimpex plows are hard to come by.


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1237610 said:


> Name the time and place and Ill try to be there....
> 
> One more roof to shovel today and my 9 day roofshoveling campain is done..... I did not advertise one bit all word of mouth.. After today the grand total is $4200.oo in pocket!:redbounce:bluebounc
> 
> And in the last week I aquired a few other objects. A 6 mo yellow lab We named Allagash lady (aka Alley). And a old man owed since new 1996 Honda TRX 300 Fourtrac 4x4 with a 1500lb winch new battery cycle country 48" plow 2 sets of tires and wheels not a scratch on it ridden only around Greenville and to hunt and always sat in a heated gararge picked it up for $1400.00 I think I got a good deal on that. The fourwheeler is creampuff and the pup is timid as hell.


Congrats on the b*tch and the quad.


----------



## RepoMan207

WTF is this world coming to? A complete moron broke into my truck last night....he steals my cell's SIM card & SD card....but leaves the $400 phone??? My wallet is in clear view with over $200 cash in it....but yet he takes the change from the ash tray. GPS and Fish stick...still there, but he takes my Dell Palm! Oh, it gets better, I think he took my small bag of cold meds....but he left the Vikes that were in the glove.?.?.

It's my own stupidity for leaving the truck unlocked to begin with....but WTF was this guy thinking? He could of had a field day with my CC's, I even had my spare set of keys in the door......he should of just pulled an MGM and done me a favor! Ramps, shovels, Snowblower....still in the bed, plow still on the truck. I just don't get it. He....or they, should be damn lucky I didn't wake up, there most definitely would of been gun play involved.

$5 for a new SIM card, $27 for a new SD card, the Dell I don't use anyway, but it's around $300 for a new one....maybe $5 in cold meds....equals nothing but a PITA. Oh, and the loss of my phone for a few hours...I think that's the most irritating thing of all. I don't know what's worse....a thief, or a stupid thief?!?!?


----------



## plowguy43

I can't believe I missed all of that last night....my vision is getting worse...



I actually just emailed you- hit me up, and next time LOCK YOUR TRUCK!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1237610 said:


> Name the time and place and Ill try to be there....
> And a old man owed since new 1996 Honda TRX 300 Fourtrac 4x4 with a 1500lb winch new battery cycle country 48" plow 2 sets of tires and wheels not a scratch on it ridden only around Greenville and to hunt and always sat in a heated gararge picked it up for $1400.00 I think I got a good deal on that. The fourwheeler is creampuff and the pup is timid as hell.


You know you suck right....I've been looking for a deal like that for a long time. They always turn out to be beat up junk when I get there.

I might need to re think the height thing next year.....that's a nice chunk of change.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1238014 said:


> I can't believe I missed all of that last night....my vision is getting worse...
> 
> I actually just emailed you- hit me up, and next time LOCK YOUR TRUCK!


Damn you....drop it off in the middle of the lake next time!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1238021 said:


> Damn you....drop it off in the middle of the lake next time!


Only if you do the same to mine, deal?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1238025 said:


> Only if you do the same to mine, deal?


Sure.....now that we're documented for insurance fraud lol.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1238040 said:


> Sure.....now that we're documented for insurance fraud lol.


Insurance doesn't check the interweb


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan,


That sucks about your truck, I hate people who steal worse than anything.

Was that you on 202 I saw on tuesday night just after that accident near queen street? Looked like your truck and it was an XLS with all the stickers on it!

I am up for the 20th I have to get your input on a couple of things and I need to see Bob's truck in person. I would rather make fun of his Dodge to his face than on here haha Just joking Bob


----------



## 06Sierra

Cost me 80 bucks to get the fuel pump changed. The old one was bad. We are lucky it didn't fail on us.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1238402 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> That sucks about your truck, I hate people who steal worse than anything.
> 
> Was that you on 202 I saw on tuesday night just after that accident near queen street? Looked like your truck and it was an XLS with all the stickers on it!
> 
> I am up for the 20th I have to get your input on a couple of things and I need to see Bob's truck in person*. I would rather make fun of his Dodge to his face than on here haha *Just joking Bob


LMAO :laughing: Abso****inglutely!!!

I came out of Little Falls full tilt, but once I came up over that hill and saw the glare ice I backed off real gentle like....sure enough, not even a mile later.....I don't think anyone understood what was under their tires until they saw the spin out.

That stupid wrecker driver could of just pulled him out rather then making a fuss about it. The tow hitch was sticking right into the road....but there he is with a shovel 

Can you believe those decals are still on there?? I was commenting on them to Bobby just tonight. I'm baffled, maybe that kid at Messer super clued them on the last time.

I look forward to finally meeting you. I think some of us local guys (Drew, Bobby, Pete, Rob & myself....and whoever else we can con into coming.) are going to get together at Pat's sometime in the near future. Maybe the Brew Pub over there in Gorham would be a good spot instead.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1238632 said:


> LMAO :laughing: Abso****inglutely!!!
> 
> I came out of Little Falls full tilt, but once I came up over that hill and saw the glare ice I backed off real gentle like....sure enough, not even a mile later.....I don't think anyone understood what was under their tires until they saw the spin out.
> 
> That stupid wrecker driver could of just pulled him out rather then making a fuss about it. The tow hitch was sticking right into the road....but there he is with a shovel
> 
> Can you believe those decals are still on there?? I was commenting on them to Bobby just tonight. I'm baffled, maybe that kid at Messer super clued them on the last time.
> 
> I look forward to finally meeting you. I think some of us local guys (Drew, Bobby, Pete, Rob & myself....and whoever else we can con into coming.) are going to get together at Pat's sometime in the near future. Maybe the Brew Pub over there in Gorham would be a good spot instead.


I was blown away that there was 3 wreckers there for 2 cars. it was pretty dicey, I went down Queen street and wasn't sure I was going to stop going down the hill to 237.

They did something to those decals mine are long gone and I know three other people with xls and they lost the decals too.

I am game for pats or any place. Just let me know.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1238646 said:


> I was blown away that there was 3 wreckers there for 2 cars. it was pretty dicey, I went down Queen street and wasn't sure I was going to stop going down the hill to 237.
> 
> They did something to those decals mine are long gone and I know three other people with xls and they lost the decals too.
> 
> I am game for pats or any place. Just let me know.


Man, the first go around with my decals....they were gone within 2 or 3 storms. A majority of them were gone by the first night.

lol....well it was no wonder the way you were driving! I saw the way you took that corner....I was actually contemplating dropping you a line to tell you one of your guys is being a bit....aggresive with the throttle...then it turns out to be you at the helm...lmao!


----------



## plowguy43

Ha ha ha you guys are too much. I probably will bring the truck since you Ford and GM guys will need a ride home that night


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1238772 said:


> Man, the first go around with my decals....they were gone within 2 or 3 storms. A majority of them were gone by the first night.
> 
> lol....well it was no wonder the way you were driving! I saw the way you took that corner....I was actually contemplating dropping you a line to tell you one of your guys is being a bit....aggresive with the throttle...then it turns out to be you at the helm...lmao!


I have a heavy foot



plowguy43;1238917 said:


> Ha ha ha you guys are too much. I probably will bring the truck since you Ford and GM guys will need a ride home that night


Bring the Dodge it will give me something to stop my truck if the parking lot is icey.


----------



## plowguy43

Don't threaten me with a good time! Ill take the check to Rowe Ford...


----------



## plowguy43

Finally got the Intensifires on and I can't wait to try them out. These things dwarf the old style lights. Next I just need some ubolts for the chain and I'll swap the silver lift arm on and be done with it!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1239235 said:


> Finally got the Intensifires on and I can't wait to try them out. These things dwarf the old style lights. Next I just need some ubolts for the chain and I'll swap the silver lift arm on and be done with it!


Night and day difference with the intensifiers. If your in a pinch for the U bolts I have a bunch around. I have broken a bunch so always have a bunch of spares.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1239235 said:


> Finally got the Intensifires on and I can't wait to try them out. These things dwarf the old style lights. Next I just need some ubolts for the chain and I'll swap the silver lift arm on and be done with it!


on the ubolts i get my at the hardware store


----------



## Dewey

Hey guys I'm in Nova Scotia..... I see online that there is some snow coming Sunday into Saturday... We were going to come home Monday but if it's a plowable storm we may have to leave Sunday.. Whats the local weather stations saying ???? If you don't mind let me know....


----------



## stan the man

Dewey;1239354 said:


> Hey guys I'm in Nova Scotia..... I see online that there is some snow coming Sunday into Saturday... We were going to come home Monday but if it's a plowable storm we may have to leave Sunday.. Whats the local weather stations saying ???? If you don't mind let me know....


on way.i am in avon mass doing roofs was coming home monday of tueasday. someone let me about the weather . please


----------



## bow2no1

Dewey;1239354 said:


> Hey guys I'm in Nova Scotia..... I see online that there is some snow coming *Sunday into Saturday... *We were going to come home Monday but if it's a plowable storm we may have to leave Sunday.. Whats the local weather stations saying ???? If you don't mind let me know....


i can tell your in canada they do everything backwards tymusic :laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

I was thinking the same thing, eh!


----------



## PlowMan03

I have heard on the radio they are calling for 4-6 in my area. Sad part is if we get that much I will be screwed because I lost my tranny I only have reverse


----------



## Moss Man

I'm not seeing much on any plowable snow here in central Maine..........


----------



## Mick76

http://www.wgme.com/newsroom/wx/images/maps/snow_map1_full.JPG?744397703


----------



## bow2no1

we're no gettin squat!

i just put a sh-it ton of work in my plow the last two days i was hopin to use it


----------



## Dewey

bow2no1;1239382 said:


> i can tell your in canada they do everything backwards tymusic :laughing:


LOL ok let me try again....... Sunday into Monday LOL 

central Maine is what I'm lookin for


----------



## Mick76

Hey guys,
Anyone got some extra or know of a place to get some AR400 bar?


----------



## bigbadbrad

PlowMan03;1239500 said:


> I have heard on the radio they are calling for 4-6 in my area. Sad part is if we get that much I will be screwed because I lost my tranny I only have reverse


hope you got a back blade on your plow, haha

TJ i will let you know if he decides to ever part with it, but he usually does not want to get rid of anything he has, typical old french man haha

well the biathlons are done, what a blast, scottie pippen even came up to watch it, town was hopping this weekend, was definitely a fun sport to watch, there is talk that they will be coming back in 2 years


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm sure they will be back up here.

Calling for 8-12 up here. According to Ted, the higher amounts will be in the St John valley.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i better go snowblow the roof of the garage for the first time this year, i think i got my old 3 wheeler sold to so i better dig that out today


----------



## mercer_me

My buddies and I got board fishing yesterday so, we decided to do stupid sh!t on our snowmobiles. Hear is a video of my buddy driving his sled on a big rock.


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey mercer wait till you get a little liquid courage and than do some vidsThumbs Up


This is not the correct place to post this but, My Mother inlaw owned (with partner) a Major Sheetrocking business out of NH,MA and here is the long and the short of it. The last two jobs the estimator lost them major money and the inlaws were the finacial Partners and have all money invested in tools and financial backing. well all there stuff is in a 3500 sf shop and the inlaws want everything gone to recoup there money and they asked me to be their "broker" on selling everything. They have most all chop saws metal/wood, levels, transits, Hilti's,piano hinged Jobox strorage chests, Chain, Baker style staging, safety harness's, step ladders 100+ of them, Dewalt and Ridged battery powered tools w/ tons of spare batterys Ramsets w/ charges and hardware, 12ga 100' extension cords 25+, screws up the yazoo, Paslodes w/ everything. youguys get the idea. There is 150k worth of inventory and they told me to price it to move it, so if there are tools you've always wanted I can put them aside I have a group of friends coming down to pick what they want but they want it gone and I dont want to be doing this for months I told them I will give them one day a week. and after everyone I know picks through it its going on Craigslist and uncle henrys send me a PM and I will get back to you................. or call me 207-229-5462 

Location if want to see is Candia NH

from ME 95 south to 101s exit 3 and 4.5m off 101. Its on ourside of Manchester

They have credit card machine at there house.

and another FYI The bussiness was a union sheetrock company..... I still dont think $76,000.00 off on a 9,5million dollor job is that bad but 36,000.00 on a 500.000.00 hurts!:crying:



Hey Vman was your buddies tranny doing? I tried calling you back..... your signal either was gone or phone was off.


----------



## ClamDigger

RepoMan207;1237200 said:


> Sunday the 20th at noon...


Hey RepoMan, I dont know if I will be able to make it. I've been working 12hr days for 7 days now. The price of clams has doubled in the last week and I took on more roofs than I could handle in a weeks time. I have 3 more to do in Freeport and then I'm done. A guy quoted three houses at 950.00 a house. I got them at 2000.00 for all 3. Single level houses to. I've been working full tides and then shoveling a roof, to a roof and a half in between tides. I'm f"n bet. So I think after this week I need to take a trip up north for the weekend. If I come back in time I will stop in on the way through.


----------



## 06Sierra

You guys getting much snow? We have 4-5" so far. The wind is picking up now as well. I think tomorrow is going to be worse than today with the wind blowing.


----------



## mercer_me

No snow hear. It was pretty sunny earlier but, the clouds are coming back in now.


----------



## bow2no1

ClamDigger;1241030 said:


> Hey RepoMan, I dont know if I will be able to make it. I've been working 12hr days for 7 days now. The price of clams has doubled in the last week and I took on more roofs than I could handle in a weeks time. I have 3 more to do in Freeport and then I'm done. A guy quoted three houses at 950.00 a house. I got them at 2000.00 for all 3. Single level houses to. I've been working full tides and then shoveling a roof, to a roof and a half in between tides. I'm f"n bet. So I think after this week I need to take a trip up north for the weekend. If I come back in time I will stop in on the way through.


if you need a hand with anything i'm in brunswick/freeport/portland area quite often.


----------



## ClamDigger

bow2no1;1241744 said:


> if you need a hand with anything i'm in brunswick/freeport/portland area quite often.


Thanks for the offer. I might take you up on that some day. Its always good to know some ones there to back you up.


----------



## MSS Mow

06Sierra;1241604 said:


> You guys getting much snow? We have 4-5" so far. The wind is picking up now as well. I think tomorrow is going to be worse than today with the wind blowing.


We got close to an inch last night, which I scraped all my commercial accounts this morning. Then it warmed up to the mid 40's, the sun was out for awhile today, and no precip after about 6am. Still nothing now. Temp is low 30's now.


----------



## bow2no1

i went to the boston aquarium today, what a nice day down there some lawns where showing already and i saw some guy out on a motorcycle!


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1242005 said:


> i went to the boston aquarium today, what a nice day down there some lawns where showing already and i saw some guy out on a motorcycle!


That's just depresing. I'm ready for more snow. Come April 15 or so I will be ready for Spring. Untill then bring on the snow!


----------



## bow2no1

mercer_me;1242014 said:


> That's just depresing. I'm ready for more snow. Come April 15 or so I will be ready for Spring. Untill then bring on the snow!


supposed to go in the deep freeze again tonight i guess....
i would liek more snow, one way or the other i don't go back to my full time job until the 1st week of april.
i would be happy with 2 or 3 weeks at least of snow payup


----------



## bigbadbrad

well about 6 inches so far, and first stuck of the season, banked to high by the road, and slid into the ditch, shoveled for a little bit, had just gotten back from gym so my arms were dead, called my buddy up, gave it a little tug with his cummins and was out, I will never hear the end of this from him now, haha, but i would rather be pulle dout by a dodge then a gm any day haha


----------



## RepoMan207

ClamDigger;1241030 said:


> Hey RepoMan, I dont know if I will be able to make it. I've been working 12hr days for 7 days now. The price of clams has doubled in the last week and I took on more roofs than I could handle in a weeks time. I have 3 more to do in Freeport and then I'm done. A guy quoted three houses at 950.00 a house. I got them at 2000.00 for all 3. Single level houses to. I've been working full tides and then shoveling a roof, to a roof and a half in between tides. I'm f"n bet. So I think after this week I need to take a trip up north for the weekend. If I come back in time I will stop in on the way through.


Holy crap man.....get some rest bud! Give me a shout if you can't make it. I think some of us local guys are going to get together soon in our own neighborhood anyway.....Pat's in Windham...Brew Pub in Gorham....something.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Not going to make the sun meet I am headed to camp thurs night if all goes well with work 

Have a beer for me boys


----------



## ddb maine

as for the meet you know me.... working. I'm building a table for a charitable auction in portland. It will be a good test for the market for my one of a kind stuff.


----------



## stan the man

my uncle stan musial is receiving his award from the President expected to take place Tuesday, at approximately 1:30 p.m. ET at the White House, and fans will be able to bear witness on MLB.com


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1242117 said:


> Holy crap man.....get some rest bud! Give me a shout if you can't make it. I think some of us local guys are going to get together soon in our own neighborhood anyway.....Pat's in Windham...Brew Pub in Gorham....something.


Why don't you tell everyone how you joined the Dark side and are driving a Real Truck...


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1242522 said:


> Why don't you tell everyone how you joined the Dark side and are driving a Real Truck...


This is true....although I don't know if I would consider it a "real" truck lol.

My beater for the next week or so.......


----------



## GMCHD plower

Better hope a storm dosent pop up!! lol


----------



## stan the man

are you guys still doing sunday at sea dogs for lunch


----------



## ddb maine

Any carpentry guys, get in touch with pete, backwudzme, hes got alot of good stuff for sale. Just got back from there and spent 2.5 hrs going through bins and boxes and shelves and barely saw half. 

I'll be in touch pete


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan,

What did you go and do now? I take it that is a rental from Bob, you need to stop drinking bob's special Dodge juice. That stuff will seem like a good idea in the begining but down the road you will realize your mistake and be in too deep!

a Dodge is like drinking too much Jagermeister and going home with the ugly girl.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL say what you want but I've owned a 97,01,02 Ram 1500,03 Dakota, and my current 04 Ram 2500 and they've all treated me very well. Plus I've had a 94 F150, 92 Bronco, 88,89,91 and 03 Mustang GTs which all were great as well. I have yet to test the chevy/GM waters since their 2500's have the same front weight rating as my Dakota.....kidding


----------



## dmcarpentry

a Dodge is like drinking too much Jagermeister and going home with the ugly girl.[/QUOTE]

now that is some funny **** right there :laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1242947 said:


> LOL say what you want but I've owned a 97,01,02 Ram 1500,03 Dakota, and my current 04 Ram 2500 and they've all treated me very well.


My uncle has an 03 or 04 Ram 2500 just like yours. He has an 8' Boss Trip Edge on it. He has almost 200,000 miles on it and has never had a problem with it. He is not easy on that truck either, you tell from looking at it he doesn't baby it. I'm not a Dodge fan but, after seing how good that truck has held up I mite consider one.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1242947 said:


> LOL say what you want but I've owned a 97,01,02 Ram 1500,03 Dakota, and my current 04 Ram 2500 and they've all treated me very well. Plus I've had a 94 F150, 92 Bronco, 88,89,91 and 03 Mustang GTs which all were great as well. I have yet to test the chevy/GM waters since their 2500's have the same front weight rating as my Dakota.....kidding


Bobby, I'll have to give you a ride in my 03 cobra....dyno'd at 603 Hp to the rear wheels.. fun in the sun!


----------



## plowguy43

Thankfully I hate jager- bad times in panama city on spring break with that stuff. No ugly girls but plenty of black out throwing up all night.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1242978 said:


> Thankfully I hate jager- bad times in panama city on spring break with that stuff. No ugly girls but plenty of black out throwing up all night.


Bob I was joking about the Dodges. Truck are more to each their own, I can't say anything bad about Dodge or chevy because I have never owned either. Just have always liked the look of Fords and been comfortable around them and working on them. Who knows I could see you dodge and change my whole fleet over! Doubtful but you never know.

Side note I think everyone who has drank jager has had a bad time with it!

Looking forward to the meet!


----------



## bacwudzme

Backwoods moto: Go ugly earlyThumbs Up


Yeah it was nice meeting you mike (ddb) there are plenty other goodies also...
some other stuff is Job boxes all sizes

A sh!t ton of marking paint (orange, green,white and blue) I know there are guys that do excavation. 

And a ton of steel studs and along that nature!

Over 30 complete Ramsets and all the stock that it uses.

DMcarpentry_ smallest is a Greenlee job box 48w30h30d and have a knaack same size


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1242860 said:


> are you guys still doing sunday at sea dogs for lunch


I think not....too many can't attend....any thoughts from anyone else on this topic??


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1243066 said:


> I think not....too many can't attend....any thoughts from anyone else on this topic??


I am up for it. Could do something more local.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1242961 said:


> a Dodge is like drinking too much Jagermeister and going home with the ugly girl.


now that is some funny **** right there :laughing::laughing:[/QUOTE]

Lmao....nice, real nice.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1242916 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> What did you go and do now? I take it that is a rental from Bob, you need to stop drinking bob's special Dodge juice. That stuff will seem like a good idea in the begining but down the road you will realize your mistake and be in too deep!
> 
> a Dodge is like drinking too much Jagermeister and going home with the ugly girl.


Finally getting tine to fix that boo boo from December.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1242973 said:


> Bobby, I'll have to give you a ride in my 03 cobra....dyno'd at 603 Hp to the rear wheels.. fun in the sun!


I saw that in your avatar and was wondering if its yours. I've always wanted a "terminator", a simple pulley swap,intake,exhaust, and tune put those things over 500RWHP. Ill definitely take you up on that offer!

Dylan- believe me I know your joking and definitely am not worked up. I was trying to buy a Ford and still want to, this deal was just too good to pass up. I actually hate the color and am probably having one of my shops paint it and do a 07/08 Front End swap on it because I hate it so much. I like all 3 trucks and they all have their own plus's and minus's. Its all good but jager stilll sucks.


----------



## bigbadbrad

pete, i would not mind a ramset, but i am kinda far away, way at the top of the state, and i am not heading down that way anytime soon, so i guess i will have to pass


----------



## dmcarpentry

while we are on the HP topic here are a few pics of my toy

89 Formula 223

468 with a few goodies 512 HP 522 torque on the dyno

will push the big girl to 70 and cruise at 45 without breaking a sweat

and its not quiet:waving::waving:


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1243146 said:


> while we are on the HP topic here are a few pics of my toy
> 
> 89 Formula 223
> 
> 468 with a few goodies 512 HP 522 torque on the dyno
> 
> will push the big girl to 70 and cruise at 45 without breaking a sweat
> 
> and its not quiet:waving::waving:


That thing would be awsome for tubing.


----------



## plowguy43

dmcarpentry;1243146 said:


> while we are on the HP topic here are a few pics of my toy
> 
> 89 Formula 223
> 
> 468 with a few goodies 512 HP 522 torque on the dyno
> 
> will push the big girl to 70 and cruise at 45 without breaking a sweat
> 
> and its not quiet:waving::waving:


Very nice, the late 80's early 90's go fast boats had the nicest hulls. I always wanted a Scarab growing up. I should post a picture of the boat my friends dad is captaining right now. Its called continental drifter and its owned by Jimmy Buffet - no lie.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1243066 said:


> I think not....too many can't attend....any thoughts from anyone else on this topic??


ok let me know were and when


----------



## Mick76

I'm still game.... no snow in the forcast for the weekend ... even if we had swede, bow, stan, repo and I that would be 3 guys I havn't met yet so Im still up for i,t if its still going too happen?.......


----------



## plowguy43

I just found out I can't make it. I was supposed to be home Saturday from a snowmobile trip but we are moving it back a day and leaving Friday instead due to the possible rain we are getting. I won't be home until late Sunday. 

If anyone is up for meeting somewhere in the Windham Area that would be a real easy one for me and I think a bunch of other guys.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1243459 said:


> I just found out I can't make it. I was supposed to be home Saturday from a snowmobile trip but we are moving it back a day and leaving Friday instead due to the possible rain we are getting. I won't be home until late Sunday.
> 
> If anyone is up for meeting somewhere in the Windham Area that would be a real easy one for me and I think a bunch of other guys.


i am fine with me let me know


----------



## bow2no1

i'm still game, i don't see why we just don't have a meet once a month through the winter season.
chances are not everyone will make it every time.


----------



## RepoMan207

I know I can't make it now, I'll be putting my truck back together at this point. 

I know several of us have been considering a more local venue.......how about the 26th or 27th?? Pat's or Thatcher's in Windham.......Brew Pub in Gorham......Texas Roadhouse, Brew Pub, there is endless possibilities in So Po. / Scarborough area....??


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1243595 said:


> I know I can't make it now, I'll be putting my truck back together at this point.
> 
> I know several of us have been considering a more local venue.......how about the 26th or 27th?? Pat's or Thatcher's in Windham.......Brew Pub in Gorham......Texas Roadhouse, Brew Pub, there is endless possibilities in So Po. / Scarborough area....??


your local venues are going to cost me more in gas then i will eat..lol


----------



## plowguy43

bow2no1;1243621 said:


> your local venues are going to cost me more in gas then i will eat..lol


Tis the joy of living in Maine.


----------



## bow2no1

plowguy43;1243722 said:


> Tis the joy of living in Maine.


i was excited when people mentioned topsham....and that's about 45 minutes away from me....lol


----------



## ddb maine

Pete, PM sent


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1243730 said:


> i was excited when people mentioned topsham....and that's about 45 minutes away from me....lol


That's the same reason why I like Agusta. Agusta is a little less than an hour from me.


----------



## ddb maine

If we all moved to rhode island we wouldn't have this problem... and we would have more snow!


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1243834 said:


> If we all moved to rhode island we wouldn't have this problem... and we would have more snow!


I'm all set with that. My Dad ownes a peice of land that is almost the size of Rohde Island. HAHA Just kiding of course it's only 40 acres but, that's pretty close to the size of Rohde Island. :laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

Not to get off the subjecct of the group knitting meeting, but I'm going to With the new house and 15 acres, I am going to need something better than the 42" Craftsman mower I have now. Where are some good places to get equipment, new or used? I am really leaning towards a commercial zero turn, 60"-72" cut, mainly for dealing with all of the trees that are there. However, if the price was right on a compact tractor with a bucket and finish mower I would consider that as well. I'm not looking to buy until closer to spring time, I'm just looking right now and trying to decide for sure what I want between the two.


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1243883 said:


> Not to get off the subjecct of the group knitting meeting, but I'm going to With the new house and 15 acres, I am going to need something better than the 42" Craftsman mower I have now. Where are some good places to get equipment, new or used? I am really leaning towards a commercial zero turn, 60"-72" cut, mainly for dealing with all of the trees that are there. However, if the price was right on a compact tractor with a bucket and finish mower I would consider that as well. I'm not looking to buy until closer to spring time, I'm just looking right now and trying to decide for sure what I want between the two.


in about 2 to 3 week i will be taking my 3 walkers in and my exmark in. to the shop to have them check. i will talk to the guy i deal with to see what he has used. last year he had scag 72 inch deck 2000.00 sweet machine. all my have hopper on them. look at my picture that is my exmark 2010 at was 10000.00


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Stan. I have been looking hard at the exmarks. They look well built. I don't mind traveling to pick one up if I can find a good deal. Not too familiar with Scag, I will have to look at them.


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1243967 said:


> Thanks Stan. I have been looking hard at the exmarks. They look well built. I don't mind traveling to pick one up if I can find a good deal. Not too familiar with Scag, I will have to look at them.


my guy is in gray scag is good machine i been see a lot on crigs list


----------



## 06Sierra

I took a look at them. They look very nice! I have a cousin that lives in Casco. If I find one down state it would be a good reason to go visit for a couple nights. I'm sure my Wife wouldn't mind the trip down that way to go shopping!


----------



## FisherVMan

06,
I cant believe you would allow your wife to get to a place where she can SHOP. This could lead to financial disaster in most situations and sounds like a huge risk to me???? My wife suggests stuff like this to me all the time and I remind her that we have no money for that sorta foolishness and we need to buckle down and save up for important things like more plow lights or maybe just a bigger truck ??
For some unknown reason she doesnt get nearly as excited as I do when I mention it to her?? And talks about silly things like getting her hair done???? Or her nails filled? When she first brought up nails I said "Now thats something we could use" and then realized we were talking about two different kinda nails............... 
If you are going to hit a mall with a woman that is used to living out in the country for god sake stay in the car and complain about not feeling well and ask her to not stay in there tooooooo long!

PS ............ Congrats on the new home.................


----------



## ClamDigger

RepoMan207;1242117 said:


> Holy crap man.....get some rest bud! Give me a shout if you can't make it. I think some of us local guys are going to get together soon in our own neighborhood anyway.....Pat's in Windham...Brew Pub in Gorham....something.


Sounds good. Let me know. Did you buy a new Dodge?payup


----------



## 06Sierra

Good one FisherV!! I can't complain. If I want something I get it. She likes to shop, but she looks for all the sales. She spends 100 on 400 worth of clothes.


----------



## RepoMan207

ClamDigger;1244429 said:


> Sounds good. Let me know. Did you buy a new Dodge?payup


Hell no....rental. Fixing a small boo boo on my beast. I carry $50 per day rental coverage for just this sort of predicament. It's not exactly a work truck, nor is it really sporty...but it's better then a Taurus, and its just as comfortable. If the snow flies before I get mine back, I'll attempt a rapid transfer and see how she does plowing lol. I suspect she'll fall flat on her face when I go to lift my plow :laughing: She's only a 1/2 ton.


----------



## GMCHD plower

It's 42* in bangor right now and possibly going to be close to 50* tomorrow... Hopefully it dosen't melt all the snow... Heard maybe a possible storm monday???


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1244783 said:


> It's 42* in bangor right now and possibly going to be close to 50* tomorrow... Hopefully it dosen't melt all the snow... Heard maybe a possible storm monday???


I saw something on this on the national sources....but local channels aren't saying anything about it.....not even so much as a rain or snow icon.


----------



## mercer_me

It's 42 in Mercer. My drive ways is still froze up good. But, the dirt roads are starting to get muddy. This weather sucks. I'm hoping that Monday storm will turn and hit us.


----------



## 06Sierra

It's 42 here right now. There is a weather advisory for tonight and tomorrow. Snow, sleet and freezing rain on its way.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1243883 said:


> Not to get off the subjecct of the group knitting meeting, but I'm going to With the new house and 15 acres, I am going to need something better than the 42" Craftsman mower I have now. Where are some good places to get equipment, new or used? I am really leaning towards a commercial zero turn, 60"-72" cut, mainly for dealing with all of the trees that are there. However, if the price was right on a compact tractor with a bucket and finish mower I would consider that as well. I'm not looking to buy until closer to spring time, I'm just looking right now and trying to decide for sure what I want between the two.


did you go look at gary's in caribou, i guess he has a very good deal on a 40 hp case with loader only around 200hrs on it, might be too bug though, also in bangor doorrs equipment has pretty good deals too

was nice and warm up here in the valley today too, lower 40's upper 30's most of the day, all the snow slid off the roof to my shedThumbs Up dont have to shovel that one this weekend now


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1244612 said:


> Hell no....rental. Fixing a small boo boo on my beast. I carry $50 per day rental coverage for just this sort of predicament. It's not exactly a work truck, nor is it really sporty...but it's better then a Taurus, and its just as comfortable. If the snow flies before I get mine back, I'll attempt a rapid transfer and see how she does plowing lol. I suspect she'll fall flat on her face when I go to lift my plow :laughing: She's only a 1/2 ton.


Funny part is I had to turn in my company car (the year was up) and my new SUV isn't in yet so I'm driving a 2011 F150 Crew with the new 5.0 in it. This is a nice motor with plenty of power. It has an awesome throaty exhaust note too, almost sounds like a big block. I averaged 19mpgs per the computer today which I don't think is far off. I filled to a half tank and got 240 miles when I had an 1/8 tank left and refilled to half tank again.

At least you admit the new Ram has a nice ride LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

Too big?? No such thing! I'll have to go over and check out what he has.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1245042 said:


> Funny part is I had to turn in my company car (the year was up) and my new SUV isn't in yet so I'm driving a 2011 F150 Crew with the new 5.0 in it. This is a nice motor with plenty of power. It has an awesome throaty exhaust note too, almost sounds like a big block. I averaged 19mpgs per the computer today which I don't think is far off. I filled to a half tank and got 240 miles when I had an 1/8 tank left and refilled to half tank again.
> 
> At least you admit the new Ram has a nice ride LOL


It sure is. I was just getting ready to leave and guess what.......no fing trailer hitch. good thing I have an extra ball for the bumper. Is that ford a four door?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1245112 said:


> It sure is. I was just getting ready to leave and guess what.......no fing trailer hitch. good thing I have an extra ball for the bumper. Is that ford a four door?


Yes it is a 4 door (I think you saw it last night). No trailer hitches on half tons, too many bozo's denting up $500 bumpers (plus it saves about $100 per truck on purchase price).


----------



## Moss Man

*Meeting at Sea Dogs*

Anyone a Nascar Fan?

The Daytona 500 is sunday at 1pm.


----------



## ClamDigger

RepoMan207;1244612 said:


> Hell no....rental. Fixing a small boo boo on my beast. I carry $50 per day rental coverage for just this sort of predicament. It's not exactly a work truck, nor is it really sporty...but it's better then a Taurus, and its just as comfortable. If the snow flies before I get mine back, I'll attempt a rapid transfer and see how she does plowing lol. I suspect she'll fall flat on her face when I go to lift my plow :laughing: She's only a 1/2 ton.


When we put the V-Blade on my 6.8 F-350 with stock suspension , I pick the plow up and pete took a measurement. The front -end only dropped 3/4 of an inch. That's what they mean when they say "Built Ford Tough"Thumbs Up Go big or go home. wesport Ford vs Dodge


----------



## mercer_me

It's 32 hear and it's raining lightly. The roads are wicked slick.


----------



## PlowMan03

Moss Man;1245370 said:


> Anyone a Nascar Fan? The Daytona 500 is sunday at 1pm.


 I am a Nascar fan Moss Man. Sucks the pole sitter has to go to the rear of the field though. Heard they want a moment of silence on the 3rd lap


----------



## plowguy43

PlowMan03;1245420 said:


> I am a Nascar fan Moss Man. Sucks the pole sitter has to go to the rear of the field though. Heard they want a moment of silence on the 3rd lap


Whys that? I don't follow Nascar so I'm honestly wondering.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1245426 said:


> Whys that? I don't follow Nascar so I'm honestly wondering.


Dale Earnhardt passed away a decade ago today, 3rd lap signifies his number......3.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1245472 said:


> Dale Earnhardt passed away a decade ago today, 3rd lap signifies his number......3.


I should've known better.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1245364 said:


> Yes it is a 4 door (I think you saw it last night). No trailer hitches on half tons, too many bozo's denting up $500 bumpers (plus it saves about $100 per truck on purchase price).


wait a minute......do you guys have 3/4 tons? I don't need one this time around, but in the future.....


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1245478 said:


> wait a minute......do you guys have 3/4 tons? I don't need one this time around, but in the future.....


Yes I had a Ram 2500 at the Augusta Meet. We have Superduty's and Silverado 2500's too.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1245478 said:


> wait a minute......do you guys have 3/4 tons? I don't need one this time around, but in the future.....


What happened to your signature?


----------



## RepoMan207

When I post from my phone, it doesn't get pushed in sometimes.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1245510 said:


> Yes I had a Ram 2500 at the Augusta Meet. We have Superduty's and Silverado 2500's too.


That is sweet....I would of rented one to bring that 57 chevy truck up to the county. I have a 68 Camaro that I have to bring up next month....I'll definitely rent one.


----------



## 06Sierra

What are you bringing up where, Repo?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1245546 said:


> That is sweet....I would of rented one to bring that 57 chevy truck up to the county. I have a 68 Camaro that I have to bring up next month....I'll definitely rent one.


Just let me know if advance and I'll get you a family discount since your my cousin and all...


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1245550 said:


> What are you bringing up where, Repo?


68 camaro, going to ft fairfield. Coming in via a transporter from Cali.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1245558 said:


> Just let me know if advance and I'll get you a family discount since your my cousin and all...


danm skippy.


----------



## 06Sierra

When are you bringing that up?


----------



## bigbadbrad

Repo bring up the guys from down south with you for the ride, then we can have a meet in the county, haha


----------



## RepoMan207

Depends on when it gets here, I was given a window off 3/20 to 4/1. I have 7 bus. Days to deliver it after that. They came a week early last time.


----------



## 06Sierra

Let me know when you head up. I will see what I'm working.


----------



## MSS Mow

Hey guys. Just curious as to what you all are paying for 50lb bags of rock salt??


----------



## GMCHD plower

MSS Mow;1246170 said:


> Hey guys. Just curious as to what you all are paying for 50lb bags of rock salt??


I've been paying about $6.50 a bag, but last time I went to get some Home Depot was out so I grabbed some water softener and it works great! Cheaper to, I belive I payed $5.30 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1246341 said:


> I've been paying about $6.50 a bag, but last time I went to get some Home Depot was out so I grabbed some water softener and it works great! Cheaper to, I belive I payed $5.30 for a 40lb bag.


I had been paying $7.50 a bag (cheapest place in town). So I went to Bangor and got it for $4.50 a bag, for 2 pallets.


----------



## GMCHD plower

MSS Mow;1246970 said:


> I had been paying $7.50 a bag (cheapest place in town). So I went to Bangor and got it for $4.50 a bag, for 2 pallets.


Ya I only buy a couple bags at a time so I just buy at HD.. Where did you buy yours in bangor?


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1246975 said:


> Ya I only buy a couple bags at a time so I just buy at HD.. Where did you buy yours in bangor?


Maine Salt. Actually in Hermon I guess. Out by Dysarts.


----------



## bigbadbrad

TJ this is the one at gary's that i was talking about, he wants it gone,

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2189741916.html


----------



## 06Sierra

I saw that on his web site. He was asking $16000 or something like that for it. If it had a big a$$ mower with it I would go take a look.


----------



## Moss Man

So, another group lunch passes me by. I didn't get out of work in Lewiston until 12:15 and it's a little over 30 minutes to the Brewery for me. I was suppose to get out around 11:30 and head straight over there, at least that was my hope. Damn. 

We'll meet soon enough.


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1247516 said:


> TJ this is the one at gary's that i was talking about, he wants it gone,
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2189741916.html


That's a nice looking rig, I could really use that here on the farm. The bucket looks like it was in a fire, wonder what's up with that?


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1247584 said:


> That's a nice looking rig, I could really use that here on the farm. The bucket looks like it was in a fire, wonder what's up with that?


Welding burns? new cutting edges? Almost looks like someone left the bucket sitting in 6" of salt water.


----------



## 06Sierra

Probably from spending 4 or 5 years going snow removal. Not many reasons up here to load the tires unless it is used for moving snow.


----------



## bow2no1

Moss Man;1247579 said:


> So, another group lunch passes me by. I didn't get out of work in Lewiston until 12:15 and it's a little over 30 minutes to the Brewery for me. I was suppose to get out around 11:30 and head straight over there, at least that was my hope. Damn.
> 
> We'll meet soon enough.


i missed it too, i havn't made on yet. i was having thermostat problems. my truck got pretty warn yesterday, i let it sit for a while and it came out of it. i didn't dare drive it out of town. i caught a ride to advanced auto and got a new thermostat,housing and water pump.
figured i would do it all since i was there.


----------



## stan the man

last time they talked about it they was not having one this weekend did they have it


----------



## bow2no1

stan the man;1247671 said:


> last time they talked about it they was not having one this weekend did they have it


i dunno, i was pushing for cuz it was a good weekend for me lol
there didn't seem like many people was for or against meeting this weekend.

i would like to do a meet, hoping to have a good one soon cuz there's not much left of plowing season. i figure allot of people here are probably like me and only visit this site in the winter months


----------



## stan the man

in the summer i am the mowing site. plowing season is ending fast. it been ok season this year


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1247620 said:


> Not many reasons up here to load the tires unless it is used for moving snow.


I don't know anybody with a tractor with a bucket loader that doesn't have loaded tires. You realy need that weight on the rear end with a bucket loader.


----------



## bow2no1

mercer_me;1247845 said:


> I don't know anybody with a tractor with a bucket loader that doesn't have loaded tires. You realy need that weight on the rear end with a bucket loader.


i have loaded tires, but it's mostly because my tractor is 2wd.
in the winter chains are a must have. i'm glad i have them or my tractor would be useless in the winter. i also have counter weight, it's a 55 gallon drum cut in half and loaded with concrete,does the trick.


----------



## RepoMan207

Jolly John passed away this weekend.... One last ridiculous "Hi Ho" to the legend. As much of a clown as he may've appeared to many, he did a lot of good in his life.


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1248282 said:


> Jolly John passed away this weekend.... One last ridiculous "Hi Ho" to the legend. As much of a clown as he may've appeared to many, he did a lot of good in his life.


i rather listen to "HI HO" the some guy from Bangor yelling at me to to "COME JOIN THE PARTY"


----------



## Dewey

bow2no1;1248417 said:


> i rather listen to "HI HO" the some guy from Bangor yelling at me to to "COME JOIN THE PARTY"


I'm with you... I HATE THOSE ADDS !!!


----------



## plowguy43

Sorry to hear about Jolly John he was a great guy. Just got back from an awesome weekend snowmobiling in Roxbury. The sleds were Aric Cats- Sabrecat 500 (I rode) and a Sno Pro 1000. We rode a total of 260 miles up to Aquossoc/Rangeley as well. It was an awesome time how was the meet?


----------



## Mick76

Mossman....... fyi its in nh [email protected]


----------



## mercer_me

They are saying posibly snow on Friday. I hope we get dumped on. It's not going to be overly fun plowing becouse of all the ice. I will probly have to put more sand down and have some with me when I'm plowing.


----------



## Dewey

Ok..... Some may call me lazy.....LOL But when you type with one finger it can be taxing to type alot..... I Know some of you guys and respect your knowledge..... So I wondering if you could go to the Ford page about F350 and read a post tell me what you think....


----------



## 06Sierra

What post?


----------



## 06Sierra

Found it. The phone doesn't show who starts a thread. We had a F350 CC when I worked in Calais, had the V10. I didn't care for it. I'm sure if you hooked up to a train it would pull it. But just driving doen the road it didn't seem like it could get out of its own way. Other than that, I have not dealt with any of the others.


----------



## Dewey

06Sierra;1249140 said:


> What post?


Sorry F-350


----------



## mercer_me

Hear you go Dewey. I hope this helps.



Dewey;1249119 said:


> I'm in the market for a new to me plow truck . Today I looked at three .
> Two had the 6.0 deisel in it,,,, I know that on of the deisels are more problematic than the other
> These were at two dealerships... Both of the salesmen said that the typical problem with the 6.0 has been fixed but neither of them knew what the problem is....
> The other had the V-10 in it
> Just wondering what you guys think...
> 
> 06 6.0 had 69'000 on it Lariat loaded perfect shape with 9'2 Boss Vee $28000
> 03 6.0 had 55'000 on it Lariat real good shape 9'6" Fisher Vee $24000
> 06 V-10 had 80'000 on it Lariat real good shape no plow $ 22000


I heard alot of bad things about the Ford V10. The "03 6.0 had 55'000 on it Lariat real good shape 9'6" Fisher Vee $24000," sounds like the best deal to me. Is the plow an EZ-V or an Xtreme V?


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey,
Most will agree but stay with a 05 or newer on the Superdutys there is absolutly nothing wrong with the 99-04's but in 05's and newer have coil spring front ends that return more comfortable ride and much improved turing radius. On the V10 vs. Diesel that is really personal preferance, but both very capable motors with alot of life in them, All as I can say is 03 with 6.0 was first year production runs that i believe had the most problems But than again I have a friend that has a 03 F-250 6.0 that has a 128k and has not done a thing but change the oil and put a whole front end around 80-90k miles (balljoint, tierods ect) he tows all over New England to tractor pulls so who knows? My uncle inlaw had a 07 with the 6.0 that Ford bought back with 92k mi. on it. The Cab was off 3 times with various problems. Mostly him beating on it and he would not think twice about it running 24 hours a day. but he has another 07 with the 6.0 that has never had a issue???? make sure you get a oasis report to see what has happened with the truck while it was under warrenty.

If it was a pole or vote I say V10!


----------



## ClamDigger

Dewey;1249132 said:


> Ok..... Some may call me lazy.....LOL But when you type with one finger it can be taxing to type alot..... I Know some of you guys and respect your knowledge..... So I wondering if you could go to the Ford page about F350 and read a post tell me what you think....


 I have a 2008 F-350 with a V-10 and so far its been good to me. I've never owned a diesel so I cant say ether way on that but I think you will be happy with it. When we put the V-blade on it we took a measurement and when i lifted the plow the front end only dropped 3/4 of an inch on stock suspension. When u push snow you cant even tell your pushing anything at all. I would just make sure that the truck you are buying isn't beet to crap like a northern logging truck or something.


----------



## plowguy43

Man this place really slows down when the season starts to come to an end. 

Dewey - Personally I'd go with the V10, I think it'd be the most trouble free truck for you. The later model 6.0's were good but those 6.0's need a lot of maintenance to keep them happy and they don't really return that great of mileage (My good friends truck is getting 15-16mpg's average).


----------



## bow2no1

not really, winter still has a while to go.
we are just not getting any snow, this time of year alot of people don't have alot of work....
whats to talk about?


----------



## Mick76

bow2no1;1249906 said:


> whats to talk about?


Our next meet that no ones going too......:laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

Well I'm still waiting for Fairpoint to hook up my phone and internet! It has been almost two months. Every time I call them to see why it hasn't been hooked up when they said it would, I get the same excuse. It is always some mix up with the order. I have a local company coming out this week to see if I can get their wireless internet out here. Really hoping I can so I can tell Fairpoint where to shove it!!


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey, I would go with the v-10. I wouldn't go near a 6.0 UNLESS the salesman, or the diesel tech for the shop could actually walk me through the truck describing their solution to the egr problem. Sounds like they read the internet and are just pushing trucks out the door. OR the oasis report shows no history at all of problems and its approaching 100k. there seems to be a cut off around 80-90k that if you get past there your good to go. Just from reading and talking to owners. I have never owned a 6.0.. I'm still searching for a mint 2002 7.3. One day


----------



## FisherVMan

Dewey,
When you figure the extra cost to buy the diesel right up front and the price of diesel fuel I would certainly look that over very carefully ...................... there was a time that if you were going to keep the truck forever a diesel made some sense but not so sure that time hasn't come and gone???
I have two friends that were both diesel guy back a few years ago and now neither one would have one again................................


----------



## Dewey

Thanks for the opinions and advise..... I am thinking of going gas this time...The diesel I have now has been a PIA... It's at dealer again.....I'll let you know what I buy when I do,,, just looking for now hopefully will be in a knew plow ride by next winter !!!


----------



## ddb maine

Fishervman. Precisely my point regarding cost of fuel. 7.3l + wvo conversion. I know a few people I can get wvo bio mix at less than 1.00/ gal. 
Can't do that to a 6.0 or anything newer


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like some snow down FisherV's way Friday night. Ted is saying up to 8" down that way and only a couple up here. I hope it is just a couple so I can pack it down over the ice.


----------



## mercer_me

It sounds like we are definatly going to get snow Friday. I have not heard any totals yet though.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1250607 said:


> I'm still searching for a mint 2002 7.3. One day


i got one, and remeber everything is for sale for the right price


----------



## 06Sierra

I finally have phone and internet!!!!! It only took two months.

Although I wouldn't but a lug nut from them, check Griffeth ford out of Caribou. I think they have a we site.


----------



## bow2no1

what the hell are those rigs called that you hang a sander from?


----------



## 06Sierra

Sander hanger


----------



## bow2no1

06Sierra;1251478 said:


> Sander hanger


gee, Thanks i been wondering this who time and you have solved my mystery 
someone told me they was called a "gantry" but i think there is an other name for them.


----------



## mercer_me

These forcasts sound pretty good to me. 



Maine.gov;1251478 said:


> .TONIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. NOT AS COLD WITH
> LOWS AROUND 19. SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH IN THE EVENING...
> BECOMING LIGHT AND VARIABLE. CHANCE OF SNOW 50 PERCENT.
> 
> .FRIDAY...SNOW. A CHANCE OF SLEET. SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF
> 10 TO 14 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 30S. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.
> CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .FRIDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS IN THE
> EVENING. LOWS 5 TO 11 ABOVE. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS
> UP TO 30 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 50 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS
> 9 BELOW AFTER MIDNIGHT.


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1251403 said:


> i got one, and remeber everything is for sale for the right price


I'm hoping to get a sc-sb green and gold to match the current 350. Of course if the price was right I could have it painted.

do you have pictures of it anywhere?

Sounds like tomorrow has a good chance of pulling through with some snow!


----------



## 06Sierra

Now they are saying 6-10 for up here and 8-12 south.


----------



## mercer_me

I just sanded my whole drive way. It's all ice so I knew if I didn't sand it I would regret it. I also filled up a 15 gallon? tote with sand and put it in the back of the truck. I want to get another one of them totes so I can have two back there. I just read that a gallon of sand weighs 9.6lb so if that tote is 15 gallons I have 144lb of sand back there rite now. So I definatly need atleast one more tote.


----------



## 06Sierra

I just went out and put some salt down closer to the house and some ashes from the wood furnace further away. Same here, nothing but ice.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1252187 said:


> I just went out and put some salt down closer to the house and some ashes from the wood furnace further away. Same here, nothing but ice.


I also put ashes on my driveway when it's icy. They work good especialy when they are hot.


----------



## ddb maine

A lot of people are going to get stuck tomorrow... Here comes the mess. Although I seem to be right on the line, I could either get 7" or absolutely nothing.


----------



## plowguy43

Any idea of when the storm is supposed to start? Wondering if I'll need to go out in the AM or just later in the day.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1252292 said:


> Any idea of when the storm is supposed to start? Wondering if I'll need to go out in the AM or just later in the day.


Channel 5 is saying it's suposed to start in the early morning.


----------



## 06Sierra

Sounds like it will be an all day event. The last time I looked at the hourly forecast, the heaviest snow was going to be early afternoon. Up here anyways.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1252362 said:


> Sounds like it will be an all day event. The last time I looked at the hourly forecast, the heaviest snow was going to be early afternoon. Up here anyways.


I just talked to my uncle and he is intisipating going out sanding some time tonight. So I'm on call rite now. I'm thinking it will be a 24 hour event for me in the ole Ford L9000.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1251826 said:


> I'm hoping to get a sc-sb green and gold to match the current 350. Of course if the price was right I could have it painted.
> 
> do you have pictures of it anywhere?
> 
> Sounds like tomorrow has a good chance of pulling through with some snow!


yeah i got pics of it here and there on here, its blue rc-lb, if i get another one i want a cc-sb for sure, but this ones almost paid off, so i will probly be keeping it for a while, unless the price is right haha, i did find a 02 7.3l sc-sb for around 16 on cl, it is at a dealer in nh


----------



## bow2no1

you wouldn't believe it, i just loaded my sander, i no more then set it in my truck with my tractor and the damn tractor ran out of gas..... lol
i was able to unhook the chain and drive out from under it.
i guess i'll have to get some gas int he morning


----------



## plowguy43

Sweet looks like I'll just make one pass tomorrow evening if its starting in the morning. Anyone notice gas prices, they jumped to $3.32 in Raymond up from $3.19 yesterday. Rediculous.


----------



## 06Sierra

It went from 3.39 to 3.45 yesterday and then to 3.54 today! Insane!! The sad part is there is no reason for it to be this high. Other than greed, that is.


----------



## Dewey

National News lastnight said by Memorial Day it could be pushing $5


----------



## bow2no1

Dewey;1252691 said:


> National News lastnight said by Memorial Day it could be pushing $5


i'm going to LL BEAN and buying a bicycle


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;1252691 said:


> National News lastnight said by Memorial Day it could be pushing $5


I didn't figure that in with my seasonals.....:realmad:


----------



## mercer_me

I just checked the radar and the storm is just getting into York county. It's a little bit slower moving than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## bacwudzme

No weather here yet..


I have a feeling were going to get more than 4-8??????


----------



## FisherVMan

*Here come some real WET snow!*

I was cracking up last week when guys started talking about winter being over and all that sorta stuff.................... I remember one year back in the late 70s we got 20" of the wettest snow I ever saw on the 20th of March!!! I also can remember guiding fisherman on East Grand Lake on the 11th of May and the fisherman had been waiting to get out because the ICE has only gone out on the nite of the 10TH !!! It snowed about 6" that day while we tryed to fish............. and trying to keep a fire going to feed them at lunch was almost impossible; the Salmon would hit and then you could just reel them in; they were all green; and didnt hardly fight.......... WE ABOUT FROZE in those canoes that day!

This foot of snow coming tonite; is going to be a nitemare for most with all this glare ice under it.............. I have no doubt that the only possible way we can plow some of our "mountain accounts" down in Topsfield is with our Pewaag Chains as I bet I cant make it 20 ft up some of those steep drives with studded snowtreads and a 1000lbs of ballast........................ the boys that own "flop over plows" are going to be sick of them by tomorrow nite. And if it warms up like they say thru the storms there will be some sad storys amongst the crowd that always likes to plow in high range with no temperature gauge................... there is going to be some very hot transmissions fluid flowing; by the time we get this mess cleaned up ............. Good Luck to all; and be careful. Remember its better to leave it; than ruin your truck trying to push it to prove a point...............:salute:


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah bud, This line keeps moving further and further south as the numbers keep increasing. Weather channel says expect a foot, so does WGME. Their weather map doesnt reflect that, they said 4-8 only in extreme coast. Everywhere else (south and central and western portland) expect a foot. Its been snowing here since about 6:20. 3/4" down. Its coming down good.


----------



## ddb maine

FisherVMan;1253013 said:


> I was cracking up last week when guys started talking about winter being over and all that sorta stuff.................... I remember one year back in the late 70s we got 20" of the wettest snow I ever saw on the 20th of March!!! I also can remember guiding fisherman on East Grand Lake on the 11th of May and the fisherman had been waiting to get out because the ICE has only gone out on the nite of the 10TH !!! It snowed about 6" that day while we tryed to fish............. and trying to keep a fire going to feed them at lunch was almost impossible; the Salmon would hit and then you could just reel them in; they were all green; and didnt hardly fight.......... WE ABOUT FROZE in those canoes that day! This foot of snow coming tonite is going to be a nitemare for most with all this glare ice under it.............. I have no doubt that the only possible way we can plow some of our "mountain accounts" down in Topsfield is with our Pewaag Chains as I bet I cant make it 20 ft up some of those steep drives with studded snowtreads and a 1000lbs of ballast........................ the boys that own "flop over plows" are going to be sick of them by tomorrow nite. And if it warms up like they say thru the storms there will be some sad storys amongst the crowd that always likes to plow in high range with no temperature gauge................... there is going to be some very hot transmissions fluid flowing by the time we get this mess cleaned up ............. good luck to all and be careful. its better to leave it than ruin your truck trying to push it to prove a point...............:salute:


Why I own a 350 with an oversized tranny cooler, once thats packed in snow I'm good to go. I spent 2 hours opening a road up that sat all winter until Jan 27. forward back for ward back moving piles 2" at a time for 2 hours, the needle never moved. 
I'm thinking about grabbing some chains from napa. this is going to be a mess.


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1253013 said:


> This foot of snow coming tonite; is going to be a nitemare for most with all this glare ice under it..............


I sanded my whole driveway yesterday and I have chains if I need them. I don't think my Dad would be real impresed if I put chains on but, I have them if I need them.

It's still not snowing here. I hope it starts pretty soon. I have bean up since 3:30 waiting for the call to go sanding.


----------



## FisherVMan

Mercer ,
If you put those chains on the truck be dam sure they are TIGHT with good tighteners............... mine have cams but I dont trust them as have had them back off ! And before you can get your foot on the brake; if they catch something back there [and they will find something believe me] they can tear your brakelines off in a heartbeat. Once your *brake less *a fella can really get into some deep do do in a hurry .............. chains are a wonderful tool but can really get you into a lot of trouble fast. Years ago you could slap them on anything and get away with it nowadays there is soooooo little room if anything gets loose they will slap something they aint supposed to!!! I used bungees for years but now have a proper pair of HD spring style tighteners so if anything gets loose they will re tighten to some extent[not effected by the cold like bungees are] However if you break a cross chain; and it starts whipping around back there you basically have the Billy Badassed Chain Saw you ever have seen! One time on a Smelting operation up at Salmon Stream we got the chains out on a new Dodge Warlock pickup that was just the Bees Knees in its day and after a wee bit too much liquid refreshment we got to seeing just how deep of mud holes we could "getter thru" Of course we broke a cross link during one of these assults; and before in his "_deep state of euphoria_" my buddy could get his foot on the brake; that cross chain opened up the side of that new Warlock; just like a good can opener!!!!!!

ps I have a PIA customer that was up here last week and informed me that he doesnt like the way we 'plow with the storm' he went on to say that others have just left it until the storm is over and then just chain up all four and although it sometimes took them a couple hours to plow it [this is a drive way that we get $25 to plow that takes 20 mins with 6" of snow to plow] He says this plowing every 6-8" of snow is something new to him and he is NOT happy about it . I recon he has got a whole lifetime to get over it! I am thinking about leaving it this storm and NEVER going near it and then calling him and saying "Well I left it like you told me too sir ; but now I cant plow it with my little truck " Should I call our friend with the 966 at a buck an hour; or what would you like to have us do?????? [How about kiss my a**]


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1253062 said:


> Mercer ,
> If you put those chains on the truck be dam sure they are TIGHT with good tighteners............... mine have cams but I dont trust them as have had them back off ! And before you can get your foot on the brake; if they catch something back there [and they will find something believe me] they can tear your brakelines off in a heartbeat. Once your *brake less *a fella can really get into some deep do do in a hurry .............. chains are a wonderful tool but can really get you into a lot of trouble fast. Years ago you could slap them on anything and get away with it nowadays there is soooooo little room if anything gets loose they will slap something they aint supposed to!!! I used bungees for years but now have a proper pair of HD spring style tighteners so if anything gets loose they will re tighten to some extent[not effected by the cold like bungees are] However if you break a cross chain; and it starts whipping around back there you basically have the Billy Badassed Chain Saw you ever have seen! One time on a Smelting operation up at Salmon Stream we got the chains out on a new Dodge Warlock pickup that was just the Bees Knees in its day and after a wee bit too much liquid refreshment we got to seeing just how deep of mud holes we could "getter thru" Of course we broke a cross link during one of these assults; and before in his "_deep state of euphoria_" my buddy could get his foot on the brake; that cross chain opened up the side of that new Warlock; just like a good can opener!!!!!!


I was just joking about putting chains on. I do have chains but, I'm not going to use them with the Tundra. I will keep that in mind though if I ever did have to use chains.


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah I've got the spring tensioner system for my chains... The bfg all terrains don't have a lot of tread left. 40K mi in 15 months will do that. Especially towing a 5K trailer for half of it. I hope I don't need the chains but we shall see. Insurance.

Getting ready for round 1. We've got 4-5" down. coming down good tooo.


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1252691 said:


> National News lastnight said by Memorial Day it could be pushing $5


I just moved most all of my investments over to oil in my 401k this morning. I'm not going to get beat up the way I did back in 08 again...


----------



## 06Sierra

It just started snowing here about an hour ago. The storm warning has been down graded to an advisory. Now they are saying 2-5".


----------



## FisherVMan

Well we have about a foot of nice DRY snow on the ground so far and I just finished all the accounts for Round ONE of the storm they all had 10-12" in them but its easy to plow it. Soposed to get another 6-8" tonite so unless it warms up alot [its only 19 degrees here right now] it should be to bad at all .................... nice little money maker storm .
Hope everyone makes out good on this one! 
Wind is really coming up now and just saw some gusts over 35! Hard driving.................


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 8" and I'd say it's about done snowing. I plowed all day with my uncle in the ole Ford L9000. Then I plowed the fe driveways I do. I'm going back out around 11:00 with my uncle to go finish plowing and sanding.


----------



## bow2no1

we got about 8" of wet stuff!........

i was down for a bout 2 hours today,
i broke my lift chain, good thing i had a spare.
the a wiring my my plow harness went and i blew the fuse. i went to my buddy garage he was able to get me right in, but we spent a while trying to find where the wire had came apart..
who would have thought one wire would cause such a head ache.


----------



## plowguy43

You guys jynxd me with all the ice/chains/getting stuck talk. I have one small driveway that is downhill with the house at the very bottom. Well I ended up getting stuck at the bottom next to the deck because it was all ice from the runoff refreezing (this customer decided to do their own sanding mid season). A call to Ryan, a 15' tow strap, about 25' of chain, and maybe another 25' of rope attached to the trucks- mine at the bottom Ryan on the street. The street was too icy so he couldn't budge the truck enough to get it all the way out so he tried getting closer. Long story short Ryan ended up stuck at the bottom of the driveway as well. A bunch of shoveling and sand later and we were both able to get out. Oh yeah I blew another solenoid during the whole ordeal.


----------



## 06Sierra

I will admit that had me laughing, a lot. But it does suck!! We only got a couple of inches, but the wind is blowing like crazy. It woke me up at 2 in the morning. I was hoping I wouldn't have to plow, but it's not looking that way.


----------



## Harleychvy

This storm pretty well sucked. Snow was fairly light to push but there was just so much of it and to much ice. Got stuck in my neighbors yard, he was on vaca so was doing him a favor. Tried using his truck to pull me out ,losing battle. Called a wrecker (which luckly I was able to cancel) and in the meantime he got home from FLA. Hooked his truck and another truck to mine yanked me right out. 

That put me about 2 hours behind. Went to do a second pass on my long road, there was someone in a s-10 stuck in one of the drives off the road, yanked him out. Then I was making a pass and caught some ice, buried me again. He tried withe the s-10, but wouldnt budge me. So as luck would have it, I was in front of one of the houses I've had problems with, it's a association. I do the main road and one private drive. she came out and offered the pull me out. Maybe our differences are behind us now, lol. She didn't like the way I plowed, and I told her what I thought.

Getting ready to finish my yard. I hope this winter is about over, as much as I like the money, it's turning into a PIA. No more room to put snow, and I don't want to try to widen anything because of all the ice. I'm sick of getting stuck.


----------



## plowguy43

Its funny now 06Sierra although we laughed a few times last night. I was telling Ryan that he's going to start ignoring my calls because I'm always calling him to help with something LOL.

I hear ya Hatley. After I got stuck last night my last 3 drives were quick swipes and gone, no widening at all because I wasn't chancing it again.


----------



## MSS Mow

Holy wet cement!!! We got about 7-8" of heavy, VERY wet snow. It plowed VERY hard. It took us about 3 times as long as normal to plow. Luckily didn't get stuck.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm very glad I sanded. I didn't get stuck but I spun quite a few times. I ended up plowing all day with my uncle in the Ford L9000. Then we took a break from 8:00pm to 10:00pm so I did some plowing. Then we went back out plowing roads from 10:30pm to 5:00am. After that I came home and took a nap. Then I finished plowing my driveway. It was a long night, I usualy don't have problem staying up all night but, last night I had all I could do to stay awake. I don't drink energy drinks or anything but, I was drinking soda and it didn't help at all. I think I mite try a 5 Hour Energy next time I go plowing all night.


----------



## Dewey

I started my day at 5: 00a.m heading down my road when I got to the end the towns sand truck was stuck crossways the road...!!! Slightly up hill it was a, A Peterbuilt 2 axle with a 8 yard sander in it with about 6yds still in it... he was rocking it back and forth about 6" but the front end was hitting the snow bank in front.... I was able to plow the road and sand the heck out of it ... we hooked up with an short chain to my one ton thank god I had 2 yrds of sand on it....I couldn't pull him at first but we were able to rock together and I'll be damd I pulled him out !!...... It looks like my camp roads are going to need winging back I have a guy lined up for Monday.... Should be fun he has a Ford F350 with a side wing does a heck of a job !!!


----------



## ddb maine

Very lucky I bought chains. about 20' into the first drive all wheels spinning at a dead stop. Backed up, chained all four and plowed on, DAMN that 350 is a bulldozer with chains!!! I started moving snowbanks and everything Huge smile on my face. Would have been SOL without them. Started yeasterday at 11. got back from the final sanding 2 hours ago. That was a good ride. 

Had a homeowner come out saying man how are you moving that snow>?!?! as hes sliding down the driveway... OH!! Chains!! good idea!!!

And I scored a yard of treated sand for free. Long two days though... loooong two days.


----------



## Dewey

Well I had a first today..... The wife decided she wanted to try plowing....... So after my route was done I took her to my mill yard and showed her the basics....It took her a bit and I had to bite my toungue a little but after a couple of hours she was doing a pretty good job.....
I'm hoping with a little more practise I can take the next storm off !!!


----------



## stan the man

Dewey;1254521 said:


> Well I had a first today..... The wife decided she wanted to try plowing....... So after my route was done I took her to my mill yard and showed her the basics....It took her a bit and I had to bite my toungue a little but after a couple of hours she was doing a pretty good job.....
> I'm hoping with a little more practise I can take the next storm off !!!


lol did she have fun


----------



## Dewey

stan the man;1254524 said:


> lol did she have fun


Yes she claimed she had a blast !!!! But after a couple of hours she climbed out of the truck like I do..... All huhched over LOL


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1254520 said:


> Very lucky I bought chains. about 20' into the first drive all wheels spinning at a dead stop. Backed up, chained all four and plowed on, DAMN that 350 is a bulldozer with chains!!! I started moving snowbanks and everything Huge smile on my face. Would have been SOL without them. Started yeasterday at 11. got back from the final sanding 2 hours ago. That was a good ride.
> 
> Had a homeowner come out saying man how are you moving that snow>?!?! as hes sliding down the driveway... OH!! Chains!! good idea!!!
> 
> And I scored a yard of treated sand for free. Long two days though... loooong two days.


Chains do come in handy.... I keep a set of four with me all winter.....


----------



## stan the man

Dewey;1254574 said:


> Yes she claimed she had a blast !!!! But after a couple of hours she climbed out of the truck like I do..... All huhched over LOL


lol same here. this year at less i have not got stuck or not brake downs on plows. last night su**. today wasn't bad


----------



## bigbadbrad

FisherVMan;1253062 said:


> Mercer ,
> " Should I call our friend with the 966 at a buck an hour; or what would you like to have us do?????? [How about kiss my a**]


sure send him up here at those rates i could use the banks by the road moved haha

we only got like an inch from this storm and the wind blew it everywheres, so no plowing going to let it stick to the ice


----------



## 06Sierra

I ended up plowing to the road, it got drifted in pretty good. Had a couple close calls slipping and sliding on the ice! I had the plow angled, but the banks are too high for the snow to be thrown over it. Once a pile was built up in the front it would start pushing the truck around.


----------



## ddb maine

Another 3" on the ground. Dewey how does that 350 do? He must have to run quite a bit of ballast. got any pictures?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay that's it! I am sick and tired of getting stuck - looking for chains....any good places to buy online that you know of?


----------



## FisherVMan

Sounds like more action tomorrow boys................... They have now gone from a mostly rain event; to a *Snow and Sleet*; dealy bop per ! I see Weather Bug has us under a *Storm Watch *for tomorrow and tomorrow nite. Everything is glare ice here now and plowing is not for _*amateurs* _anymore now. Most of the private guys all hung up around here yesterday either in over the plow or down over the edge of their drives . One old guy that is a heck of a nice fella; slid into an icy bank; and crushed the quarter panel of his fancy Silverado ................ he was sick about it . I stoped to snag him out; and he said a dozen people had driven by him; and just waved. I pulled him right out; and he says "God that truck has great traction why does it pull so good on this ice/" I just told em that it had about 800 lbs of ballast; and very good tires with studs; and he walked over and looked into the body; and saw the hopper of sand; and walked off saying "Gosh I outta try that......................... he has summer tires; and nothing in the body but paint................. nice old fella; very independent; and asked me not to tell anyone that he got stuck and had to be pulled by a FORD!!!!!! LOL.................. a real dyed in the wool Chevy guy. He then pulls out his wallet [that looked ripe with hundreds!] and says "I can afford to pay you right now!" How much for helping me out. This guy went to high school with my dad . I told him he didnt have that kinda money and that I couldnt accept anything as in the future it will probably be me stuck; and he can stop and give me a hand ???.......... he stuck out his hand; and says "your alright Earle",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, karma?


----------



## mercer_me

Maine.gov;1254994 said:


> .TONIGHT...CLOUDY...SNOW...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATION
> AROUND AN INCH. LOWS AROUND 16. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF
> SNOW 90 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY...SNOW CHANGING TO FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET...THEN RAIN LATE.
> TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 4 INCHES. ICE ACCUMULATION OF A
> QUARTER TO A HALF INCH. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE
> WINDS... BECOMING SOUTH AROUND 10 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF
> PRECIPITATION NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF FREEZING RAIN AND
> LIGHT SLEET IN THE EVENING...THEN PARTLY CLOUDY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS
> 14 TO 20. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION
> 40 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 1 BELOW.


This sounds like it's going to be a mess. Alot of towns around hear are running realy low on sand. But, an the brite side I probly won't have school tomarow.


----------



## 06Sierra

They are now calling for 5-9" up here.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm hoping its not enough to plow I'm sick as a dog with the flu.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1255513 said:


> I'm hoping its not enough to plow I'm sick as a dog with the flu.


join the club i am to. at lease i have the guys to plow. hope you feel better


----------



## Harleychvy

Dewey;1254521 said:


> Well I had a first today..... The wife decided she wanted to try plowing....... So after my route was done I took her to my mill yard and showed her the basics....It took her a bit and I had to bite my toungue a little but after a couple of hours she was doing a pretty good job.....
> I'm hoping with a little more practise I can take the next storm off !!!


Been there tried that. lol She cant get the cordination of rampiing up the bankings and doesn't use her mirrors properly. She asked again today to try it, just didn't have the patience today. She's talked about doing my route for me when I've been sick. That would be one hell of a long night for her.


----------



## MSS Mow

FisherVMan;1254999 said:


> Sounds like more action tomorrow boys................... They have now gone from a mostly rain event; to a *Snow and Sleet*; dealy bop per ! I see Weather Bug has us under a *Storm Watch *for tomorrow and tomorrow nite. Everything is glare ice here now and plowing is not for _*amateurs* _anymore now. Most of the private guys all hung up around here yesterday either in over the plow or down over the edge of their drives . One old guy that is a heck of a nice fella; slid into an icy bank; and crushed the quarter panel of his fancy Silverado ................ he was sick about it . I stoped to snag him out; and he said a dozen people had driven by him; and just waved. I pulled him right out; and he says "God that truck has great traction why does it pull so good on this ice/" I just told em that it had about 800 lbs of ballast; and very good tires with studs; and he walked over and looked into the body; and saw the hopper of sand; and walked off saying "Gosh I outta try that......................... he has summer tires; and nothing in the body but paint................. nice old fella; very independent; and asked me not to tell anyone that he got stuck and had to be pulled by a FORD!!!!!! LOL.................. a real dyed in the wool Chevy guy. He then pulls out his wallet [that looked ripe with hundreds!] and says "I can afford to pay you right now!" How much for helping me out. This guy went to high school with my dad . I told him he didnt have that kinda money and that I couldnt accept anything as in the future it will probably be me stuck; and he can stop and give me a hand ???.......... he stuck out his hand; and says "your alright Earle",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, karma?


I came by a neighbor's house yesterday to see him out in front of his truck shoveling between the truck and plow. I know that kind of shoveling....he was stuck. Had run the plow up the bank and the truck was high and dry. He's a guy in his 60's I'd say. A good guy but has had hip replacements and shouldn't be out shoveling snow so I give him a quick tug and his truck came right out. He tried to pay me too. I just laughed and asked him to stop and pull me out the next time he saw me stuck. I believe in karma as well.


----------



## 06Sierra

It's still coming down pretty good up here. There was a little sleet mixing in for an hour or so. At one point this afternoon I could barely see the tree line about half way up the driveway, about 1/8th of a mile. The wind was blowing in the opposite direction that in normally goes too.


----------



## mercer_me

We got around 4" hear. It snowed most of the day and then it changed over to rain. I woke up late (7:30) so I didn't get to go sanding before the storm. But, I plowed and sanded for the rest of the day with my uncle. Then I came home and plowed. I have a little more cleaning up to do tomarow morning. But, the snow pushed alot easier then I thought it would. I did get a little stuck once becouse the plow got hung up in the bank. So, I shoveled it out and it came rite out. I do know one thing, I need a steel cutting edge. That poly cutting edge don't scrape worth a sh!t.


----------



## bigbadbrad

we got about 6" up here, light and fluffy, winds are supposed to pick up tonight


----------



## 06Sierra

We got about the same here and the wind blew hard all day. It isn't blowing hard now, but It is supposed to pick up again tonight. It's going to be a fun morning of plowing on ice again.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i thought the plowing on my driveway was going to be worse but i threw my hot ashes out on the ice on the steep part of my driveway the other day and i think it helped cause i did not have any problems


----------



## bow2no1

all we got here yesterday was rain


----------



## mercer_me

I just got done cleaning up and pushing the banks back on my driveway. While I was out there pushing the banks back I got a phone call from my uncle, he said "Will I'm done to Earla's can you come give me a tug." So I said, "ya I will be rite downe." (Earla's is only 3 miles downe the road from me.) So I got sown there and his front tires were way down in a dip. So I hooked a strap to his 2003 Dodge 2500 with a 8' Boss Trip Esge and I tried to go easy but, all I did is spin. So I had to "snap" him and he come rite out. I was pretty impresed with the Tundra. It's a good feeling when your 1/2 ton pickup pulls out a 3/4 ton pickup. wesport


----------



## plowguy43

I had to pull my Ram out with my 2011 Kia Sportage the other night with the same method. If I tried to go easy it just slid back and forth. Took a few running starts with my wife giving the truck gas and it came right out. I got stuck trying to backdrag the snow away from my garages-never again will I buy a house with a roof that pitches in front of the garage doors.

Still feel like sh!t but had to go plow last night. Thankfully was very easy to plow and never got stuck. Heavy wet snow but the warm air helped loosen the ice undcerneath. Anyone know of a local store that has tire chains?


----------



## 06Sierra

I just pushed a guy out down the road. He pulled his little Altima into a driveway that wasn't plowed. When I stopped he had two inch trenches in the ice from spinning. There was no place to hook to in the back of the car. I ended up having to push him into the driveway to get out of the trenches, and then backwards to the road. Darn cars!


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1256962 said:


> I had to pull my Ram out with my 2011 Kia Sportage the other night with the same method. If I tried to go easy it just slid back and forth. Took a few running starts with my wife giving the truck gas and it came right out. I got stuck trying to backdrag the snow away from my garages-never again will I buy a house with a roof that pitches in front of the garage doors.
> 
> Still feel like sh!t but had to go plow last night. Thankfully was very easy to plow and never got stuck. Heavy wet snow but the warm air helped loosen the ice undcerneath. Anyone know of a local store that has tire chains?


Napa westbrook. They can get you the V bar chains too. they just have to get them sent from boston. Only place I could find in the area that sold them. No one else mentioned previously had them. Called, tractor supply, palmer spring, vip, auto zone, napa's Etc. Napa westbrook that was it.


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks for the heads up ill go there tomorrow. I found a few sets on craigslist but who knows if they'll fit.


----------



## 06Sierra

I noticed today when I was helping that guy that my turn signals and park lights on the plow aren't working. Something to look into later.


----------



## bow2no1

what are those big weasel things called? i can't seem to think of the name


----------



## GMCHD plower

bow2no1;1257675 said:


> what are those big weasel things called? i can't seem to think of the name


Fishers I think? Maybe not...


----------



## FisherVMan

Saw some dude go thru here yesterday in I think a Black Ford F250 or 350 and he had in large letters across the front of the hood .> PLOWMAN<. Anyone know him as it looks like he was headed up into the county??????
A friend just had me install a new cutting edge on a 7.5 HD Fisher for an old guys birthday present from his wife. Went on a 2005 GMC Heavy Half with the Snowplow Prep Pckg. After I got it on there I tryed it out here in the yard............... gosh I had forgotten how much lighter those plows are; than the XV; it seamed way light!!!! Jumping around all over the place. Truck pushed it nicely and had good traction with its Firestone SteelTex tires. They had mounted the control on the RIGHT side when the installed it right under the shifting lever???? I often drop right into 1st gear so the transmission WONT upshift when I am going accross a lot. When I droped it down it hit the lever on the control and pushed it all the way down!!!!! So I guess he never uses LOW ???? Also noticed the chain was not set up correctly and as I plowed down into a dip it came up short and left the snow in the dip????? And pump seamed to be struggling to lift the plow and acted like one would with some water in it???? Quill not set correctly and plow smashes to the ground when you drop it?
Anyway he had run the plow since new in 2005 plowing a mile of woods road to his cabin on the lake and had never installed a cutting edge ................... well if we hadnt gotten him one by next year there wouldnt have been much left to hook it toooooooooo! Guy is 85 years old and is pretty rough with his equipment from the looks of it................... I had also forgotten how different they scape than a steeper moldboard................. the newer stuff is ALOT nicer no question about it!


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1258033 said:


> Also noticed the chain was not set up correctly and as I plowed down into a dip it came up short and left the snow in the dip?????


That's how it was when I first got my plow. The guy that installed it didn't leave enough slack chain. So, I just had to add more slack chain. It was no big deal but, you would think that a person that installs plows for a living could get it right.


----------



## andcon83

Just had a snow squall move through here that dropped an inch in about a half hour!!! Wow.


----------



## mercer_me

andcon83;1258078 said:


> Just had a snow squall move through here that dropped an inch in about a half hour!!! Wow.


I had one come through earlier. It snowed wicked hard but it only lasted for maybe 20 minutes and it just left a dusting. What town are you in?


----------



## 06Sierra

Had one hit just as I was leaving for work. I couldn't see a darn thing most of the way to Limestone. Took about 15 minutes longer to get here than usual. We got about an inch out of it.


----------



## bow2no1

GMCHD plower;1257952 said:


> Fishers I think? Maybe not...


get your mind off plows for just a second lol


----------



## Mick76

Stacking and removal today ($$!!) but I hope its the last time!...I'm ready to get the vert out!


----------



## MSS Mow

Everything has been turned to ice after Monday's storm turned to rain then froze. I've run about 10 times the usual amount of sand. Everything has just been a bottle! The little "squall" from last night produced enough to have to go plow/sand commercial accounts which was nice.


----------



## FisherVMan

Spent 4 hrs on the tractor this AM moving snow away from the mouth of driveways so folks can see to get out into the road without getting wacked!!! The JD tractor does a great job rooting those old banks out and never ceases to amaze me how much work you can do with only 33hp if you just take your time and persist with it..................... moved a small mountain of snow away and everything looks fantastic and much much safer.................. couple of the accounts have small flock of kids ???? Two or three looking out every window so dont want to see anything happen to any of them!


----------



## Mick76

Bobby,
What were you doing at the new auburn social club? I was removing snow at happy days and tried to get your attention but no dice.....


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1259060 said:


> Bobby,
> What were you doing at the new auburn social club? I was removing snow at happy days and tried to get your attention but no dice.....


I'm assuming you mean Broad Street? Was that you in the loader? I have a foreclosure I plow just at the corner, I think it was a little gas station at one point. I've been so sick that I wasn't able to get to it until yesterday.

I got to admit, Chains make a huge difference when theres ice involved. The driveway that got me and Ryan stuck the other night gave me no problems and I was able to widen it up nicely with just chains on the back.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1259510 said:


> I'm assuming you mean Broad Street? Was that you in the loader? I have a foreclosure I plow just at the corner, I think it was a little gas station at one point. I've been so sick that I wasn't able to get to it until yesterday.
> 
> I got to admit, Chains make a huge difference when theres ice involved. The driveway that got me and Ryan stuck the other night gave me no problems and I was able to widen it up nicely with just chains on the back.


Ha, your plowing that? Funny thing is that the "owner" a chinese person who I could barley understand asked for a quote on doing that a year or so back..... Now I know what happened!...LOL ... It would be convienent for me as I own the corner laundromat diaginally across the street from that place...... I SOOO want to take my snow at the laundromat and put it over in that lot!... think the bank would go for it?...LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I got it mid season and had no idea where the entrance was. I found some guy walking down the street who was definitely off his rocker who told me he thought it was on the side but then went on to tell me the government konws everything we do and are in control of us and that we were meant to meet. I jumped back in my truck as he was still talking and drove away...

You can put snow there, they'll just keep calling me to come plow it $$$$$


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1259510 said:


> I got to admit, Chains make a huge difference when theres ice involved. The driveway that got me and Ryan stuck the other night gave me no problems and I was able to widen it up nicely with just chains on the back.


I have never used chains on a pick up. But, my Dad has a set. Everybody Italk to said chains are the answer. We got a storm 2 years ago and I should have put them on my 1989 Chevy 2500 becouse I got stuck 2 times during that storm. There was so much snow my uncle and I took turns plowing and the other would wait for the one plowing to get stuck. My uncle ended up getting stuck 4 times, it was bad. Then I went with him to plow my nieghbors driveway and he got stuck a few more times there. Chains would have bean nice to have on that storm.


----------



## Dewey

I keep chains with me all the time..... sometimes if you get stuck you can put them on two of the tires and it will be just enough to get you out..... better than shoveling !!!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm down in Mass this weekend and there is a ton of grass showing. Crazy the difference two hours makes.


----------



## 06Sierra

It's March and they are calling for the biggest storm yet!! The Valley will get the most of it. 11-20" is what I am seeing now. I hope it takes a different track and we get less than half of that.


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't see us southern guys getting that.... We can dream lol.


Well boys, I'm off to put my truck back together, and finish my bumper/nose upgrade. I chopped the old bumper brackets yesterday, so there is no turning back. If any of my local plow buddies want to swing in, you know where I'm at.


----------



## 06Sierra

The farther south, the more likely it is to be an all rain event. I hope the ice in my driveway softens up some before the snow hits. If not, it could make for some fun plowing!


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1260844 said:


> It's March and they are calling for the biggest storm yet!! The Valley will get the most of it. 11-20" is what I am seeing now. I hope it takes a different track and we get less than half of that.


well i really hope they are wrong again, it was supposed to turn to snow over night, never did stayed rain all night, my drive is pure ice again, uphill both ways, legit. it is almost 40 right now. They are saying snow tonight into tomorrow, I really hope not because right after work Monday night i have to take my ballast out and my plow off and drive my truck down to Augusta to pick up my brother from his homecoming with the 1136th tuesday morning, and he bought another harley so we got to pick that up too, I am glad everyone in the company made it back, was a good deployment i guess.

Hey whats diesel at down that way? $4.13 up here, gas at $3.74


----------



## mercer_me

It's raining hear. But they are calling for 4 to 8 inches tonight and tomarow. I'm going to have to sand my driveway and my aunt and uncle's driveway today becouse it's just a sheet of ice out there rite now.


----------



## 06Sierra

Prices are the same here. I'm sure they are a little cheaper down south.


----------



## Mick76

You guys up north are going to get nailed... hope you all are per push!


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1260928 said:


> well i really hope they are wrong again, it was supposed to turn to snow over night, never did stayed rain all night, my drive is pure ice again, uphill both ways, legit. it is almost 40 right now. They are saying snow tonight into tomorrow, I really hope not because right after work Monday night i have to take my ballast out and my plow off and drive my truck down to Augusta to pick up my brother from his homecoming with the 1136th tuesday morning, and he bought another harley so we got to pick that up too, I am glad everyone in the company made it back, was a good deployment i guess.
> 
> Hey whats diesel at down that way? $4.13 up here, gas at $3.74


3.35 - 3.50 gas. $4.01 diesel


----------



## FisherVMan

Hummmmmmmmmmmm looks like we may get up to 6" or so around here so as long as its an event to push I guess we will be happy with that ................. everything is glare ice around here and we have had enough rain since yesterday that it has really softened the banks up . I just came in from using the wing extensions to cut a long drive way back; Was able to cut about 6-8" off them each pass; and angling it out into the middle of the road ;and then just inverted Ving it into the scoop and pushed it down and got rid of it! Have one 600ft road; as wide as its been since DEC! So at least we have some room again to push it!

GAS $3.52 Deisel $4.10 in Danforth at the Gulf Station


----------



## 06Sierra

That's crazy. Out in the middle of no where and gas is 22 cents cheaper!


----------



## mercer_me

I just got done sanding my driveway and my aunt and uncle's driveway. So, I'm allready for the snow. It sounds like I'm going to have to plow tomarow.



Maine.gov;1260971 said:


> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 11 AM
> EST MONDAY...
> .REST OF TODAY...RAIN. HIGHS IN THE MID 40S. SOUTH WINDS AROUND
> 10 MPH EARLY THIS MORNING...BECOMING LIGHT AND VARIABLE. CHANCE OF
> RAIN NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .TONIGHT...PATCHY FOG IN THE EVENING. RAIN WITH A CHANCE OF FREEZING
> RAIN. SNOW AND SLEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF
> 3 TO 5 INCHES. LOWS IN THE LOWER 30S. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.
> CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY...CLOUDY. OCCASIONAL SNOW...SLEET WITH A CHANCE OF FREEZING
> RAIN IN THE MORNING...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON. TOTAL
> SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 8 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 30S. NORTH
> WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 80 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY NIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY IN THE EVENING...THEN CLEARING. MUCH
> COLDER WITH LOWS 3 TO 9 ABOVE. NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH.


Not to get off the subject but, I went up to Moosehead yesterday. It was the worst slush I have ever sean in my life. There was 5 of us and we took my buddy's Ski-Doo Tundra and my Dad's 1991 Polaris Indy Trail Deluxe 488. It was pretty good in the moring. But, after we drilled holes and it warmed up in got BAD. My buddy barried his Tundra. Everybody that kows any thing about a Tundra knows it's bad when you get one stuck. We got it out but, it took us a while. After that I pretty much parked my Dad's 488 becouse that thing is heavy and I realy didn't want to get that thing stuck. I haven't bean out to my ice shack for a couple weaks. I hope it's not froze in.


----------



## andcon83

It may be froze in by Tuesday...but on the other hand you shouldn't have to worry about getting stuck in the slush anymore.


----------



## mercer_me

It's down to 34 degrees hear and it's still raining.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1261393 said:


> It's down to 34 degrees hear and it's still raining.


Slush..... an icefishermans nightmare........ I got some stories there !!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1261403 said:


> Slush..... an icefishermans nightmare........ I got some stories there !!!!


Do any of them beat having your track come off in over a foot of slush?


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we only got *maybe* 2 inches so far, it better start coming down if we are going to get double digit totals


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1261410 said:


> well we only got *maybe* 2 inches so far, it better start coming down if we are going to get double digit totals


Is it heavy and wet?


----------



## Mick76

Just checks NOAA.. Eustis is at 15"...glad its up there!


----------



## MSS Mow

45* and rain here on the coast. Can you say MUD SEASON!!


----------



## FisherVMan

They really blew this forcast AGAIN............................... it has rained its as* off here all nite . It did mix a little freezing rain just before daylight but after forecasting 6" of snow right here and 8-12" only 10 miles away and then never getting ANY is a long way off the mark as far as I can see................... I swear a couple of chimpanzees could do as well as "Sintalks and Manaches".................. sorta pathetic in this day and age...


----------



## Moss Man

We had about an inch of sleet here overnight and now it's back to plain ole rain. What a mess.


----------



## 06Sierra

We have about 9" so far and it's still coming down pretty good. It may mix a little later today.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about an inch of snow last night. It's bean freezing rain all morning. It's 29 degrees now. There is alot of bent over trees and limbs and the power flickered on and off a few times. I have no school today so Ihm going to go sanding with my uncle later.


----------



## FisherVMan

I dont think Houlton or Millinocket got half of what they had predicted??? Looks like the real snowline is NORTH of there???? One good thing has come of it and that is that the lakes are now totally slush instead of that 2 ft of snow insulating them . Now when we get the cold temps it will freeze correctly for the 1st time all winter??? Ice shacks may be froze in but after they are lifted up it would be a thousand times easyer to get em off the ice when this all freezes. 
I see all the Woodsman that went to work around here are all HOME they have shut them all off in the woods...................... so the beer sales will skyrocket around here now!


----------



## 06Sierra

North and west of Caribou is supposed to get the most of it. Madawaska had over a foot this morning.


----------



## mercer_me

It's 28 degrees now and the freezing rain is still coming down. I lost my power becouse there is a BIG Maple tree that broke off and took the line down. It also has the whole road plugged off. My uncle went up through plowing with the grader and the tree came down while he was in hear. Now he is stuck up hear. But, atleast he lives on this road.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i got up early went and plowed, had probly 6-8" hard to tell cause it was blowing pretty good, went to work, snowed another good 6-8" was pretty windy today, drifted alot in places, got home and plowed opened up my driveway, then got a call to do another driveway, then went and did the other drive way that i did this morning cause he cleaned his roof off, got stuck once, lots of slush on the bottom of it biggest storm of the winter, and i remeber why i want a tractor


----------



## Moss Man

I had about a half inch of slop here(Livermore Falls), 20 miles west of here there was 6-8" of slop and that's where the bulk of my driveways are. A V-Plow would have been real handy.


----------



## FisherVMan

*weather*

Moss,
Your right about a V in that "_cement snow_".............. they are a real advantage there and sooooooooooo much easier on the tranny because it knifes thru so much easier.
They blew this forcast big time as far as where the snow and ice line was going to be. I friend of mine a few miles outta Houlton told me he measured only about 3-4" and they had predicted way over a foot of snow for them.................. now they are predicting it to rain Thursday after saying it will be below zero the nite before????? Of course at the last minute they can just change it to snow if they need to. I remember when the US Government build their new *$50$* million dollar NOAA Weather complex in Fairbanks Alaska. To give the aviation community 21st century data; I took a tour thru and was amazed; that there were NO WINDOWS in it???? The said they wanted it to be energy conservative and that they didn't need to ever look outside!!!!!!!!!! 
I have been keeping track of WLBZ and WABI pretty close this winter and they are wrong at least 50% of the time and about 80% of the time if we are going to actually get 3" of snow they predict 6-8"............................. so I think we can safely say they have some "foggy" windows down there as well. You could bet against them every time; and win on average...


----------



## Mick76

Moss,
Do you do anything down n LA? Thats where my accounts are......


----------



## 06Sierra

A V would have been nice last night! It was a fight getting up the driveway at the old house. I plow it for the landlord. I had to keep backing up and hitting it, took about 8 hits before I made it to the top. My driveway wasn't as bad as I thought. Although I did dig up some gravel in a couple spots. Next winter I'll have a pipe on the plow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Finally finished my nose conversion on my truck.......what a difference.


----------



## Mick76

Looks good Ryan


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1262357 said:


> I had about a half inch of slop here(Livermore Falls), 20 miles west of here there was 6-8" of slop and that's where the bulk of my driveways are. A V-Plow would have been real handy.


Do you know Smitty Smith? He works for Livermore Falls DOT.


----------



## mercer_me

I took a video yesterday of all the ice. It's a pretty good video and it shows alot of down trees and alot of ice. Go to 



 to watch the video.

Like I said we got alot of ice in my area yesterday. There is a wicked thick crust rite now. It's so thick you can walk on it. There is still alot of ice on the trees but, it's melting and you can hear it falling. It's actualy realy pretty when the sun hits all them trees that are covered with ice.


----------



## stan the man

mercer_me;1262718 said:


> I took a video yesterday of all the ice. It's a pretty good video and it shows alot of down trees and alot of ice. Go to
> 
> 
> 
> to watch the video.
> 
> Like I said we got alot of ice in my area yesterday. There is a wicked thick crust rite now. It's so thick you can walk on it. There is still alot of ice on the trees but, it's melting and you can hear it falling. It's actualy realy pretty when the sun hits all them trees that are covered with ice.


good video. i hate ice storms.i think it was in 98 we had ice storm i went 15 days without power. nice landscaping trailer. what do use that for


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1262809 said:


> good video. i hate ice storms.i think it was in 98 we had ice storm i went 15 days without power. nice landscaping trailer. what do use that for


I hate ice storms to. We all ways loose power, wich isn't a big deal untill you have to go to work or school the next day and you can't take a shower. I'm so glad my Dad bought a generator yesterday.

The trailer is 6.5'x12' made by Nicholes Trailers (now out of buisnes). It's a very rugged trailer and it has a 3500lb axel. We (my Dad and I) use the trailer to haul our two 4-wheelers fire wood, my ice shack and what ever else we need to haul. But, it's mostly used for 4-wheelers and fire wood.


----------



## stan the man

i was up in gardiner today getting15 5 gall buckets 1.00 pc. they got hit back ice to we got rain.


----------



## mercer_me

Hear are a few pictures I took yesterday.

The Tundra rite before I put the plow on.









The Tundra's grill and Toyota logo.









The Tundra front whole end.









The Tundra's diver's side door.


----------



## 06Sierra

We had rain on day one. Day two was all snow until 4 or so in the afternoon and then freezing rain for a few hours after that. The vehicles ran for 40 minutes or so this morning to thaw out.


----------



## FisherVMan

Repo ,
We need a before and after picture to see what the differences are??? Bring on the photos!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm about ready to get my boat in the water. The Dotti B has been bored all winter.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1263461 said:


> I'm about ready to get my boat in the water. The Dotti B has been bored all winter.


it is right around the corner. this weekend i went to a gun show and i pick up ruger p97dc 45 cal


----------



## 06Sierra

I think the gun show in Presque Isle is this weekend. Too bad I just spent another $800 on more tires. I ordered some Goodyear Silent Armors for my wife's Yukon.


----------



## stan the man

August 27 - 28 Augusta, ME April 30 - May 1 Biddeford, ME i went Boston to one


----------



## mercer_me

I took my 4-wheeler for a ride today on top of the crust for quite a ways. Then I hit a soft and broke through. There is ALOT of snow in the woods. I had to walk back to my house and grabed a come-a-long and some rope. I walked back ou to the 4-wheeler and I ended up come-a-longing it back up on top of the hard crust. I got turned around and I went strait back to my house. Oh, and I forgot to mention this happened rite before school. Thankfuly I got it out in time so I wasn't late for school. But, that just gos to show you how thick the crust is around hear, you can drive a 4-wheeler on top in moste places.


----------



## bigbadbrad

snowed today, got 4" today. well i would say we ended up with 16-18" from the storm on sun/ mon, was not able to clean everything before leaving early(3:30) tuesday morning to go to Augusta to pick up my brother at the 1136th homecoming. He picked up a project bike that we will be hardtailing and doing her up bobber style. Got home plow had winged banks and filled my upper driveway back up, tried to plow a little this morning with no ballast in the back, did not work to good, got to work, got put on snow patrol, did owner's camps, and decks, and then did owners fathers house(previous owner) got home snowblowed my roof, shoveled my steps, which ad about 2 feet drifted on them, and are 25 feet long(part of the deck) then put ballast back in truck, plowed my drive, got hung up on bank, used atv ramps as traction mats to get out, worked good, then went and plowed the drive way i do, pheww long day


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah i forgot to mention that the ride down to augusta was not to bad on tuesday, they did not plow rt 11 past knowles corner, was like 6" in the road, road has a couple inches from fort kent to the weigh station before knowles corner, and then rt 11 was flooded in patten at the bottom of a hill, like 30-40 feet, a foot of water in the deepest spot, glad i had my truck, road was drifted bad in patten, plows had not been out at all, but i still made it to augusta in 5.75hrs, not to bad. highway was good


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1264804 said:


> snowed today, got 4" today. well i would say we ended up with 16-18" from the storm on sun/ mon, was not able to clean everything before leaving early(3:30) tuesday morning to go to Augusta to pick up my brother at the 1136th homecoming. He picked up a project bike that we will be hardtailing and doing her up bobber style. Got home plow had winged banks and filled my upper driveway back up, tried to plow a little this morning with no ballast in the back, did not work to good, got to work, got put on snow patrol, did owner's camps, and decks, and then did owners fathers house(previous owner) got home snowblowed my roof, shoveled my steps, which ad about 2 feet drifted on them, and are 25 feet long(part of the deck) then put ballast back in truck, plowed my drive, got hung up on bank, used atv ramps as traction mats to get out, worked good, then went and plowed the drive way i do, pheww long day





bigbadbrad;1264820 said:


> oh yeah i forgot to mention that the ride down to augusta was not to bad on tuesday, they did not plow rt 11 past knowles corner, was like 6" in the road, road has a couple inches from fort kent to the weigh station before knowles corner, and then rt 11 was flooded in patten at the bottom of a hill, like 30-40 feet, a foot of water in the deepest spot, glad i had my truck, road was drifted bad in patten, plows had not been out at all, but i still made it to augusta in 5.75hrs, not to bad. highway was good


That sounds like a wicked long day. Glad to hear that your brother is home and safe. :salute:

The town still hasn't hired anybody to cut all the trees that are hanging out in to the roads. They are relying on the town's people to do it them self wich isn't working very well. There are a few spots that were impasible so somebody ended up cutting the trees out of the road. I cleaned up a tree on my road. It was a pretty good size Maple so I hooked a rope to it and dragged it down the road to my house. Then I cut it up for fire wood. But, there is still ALOT of small Birch trees that are hanging in the road and nobody is going to clean them up for free becouse there is no good fire wood in them.


----------



## Mick76

The fat lady is singing boys... I for one am glad its close to being done


----------



## FisherVMan

Gosh I hate to say it as I wanted to do a lot more this winter but March has really been a fizzer below Caribou and looking at the long range I think even if we get a few plowable events later on we are going to be facing a real mess as the day time temps and lack of frost in the ground this winter is going to have everything off the gravel or pavement more like Campbells Soup ............... if we get late snowstorms I will predict that you have never seen lawns torn up like you will this spring as we never really had any frost to begin with ................. very strange winter . Around Grand Lake we are having the best traveling on the lakes that it has been all winter! Hope all had a great season !


----------



## bigbadbrad

haha i messed up my lawn in december, so i am not worried about it anymore, nice rain yesterday and nice and warm, was able to scrap my driveway down to the tar.


----------



## bow2no1

anyone wanna shoot for one last meet for the year? or just hold off till next winter at this point?


----------



## mercer_me

You got to love ice fishing rite next to open water! (There is only 2 feet of water there.) Sorry you can't se my face my freind had his finger in front of the lense.


----------



## mercer_me

bow2no1;1266301 said:


> anyone wanna shoot for one last meet for the year? or just hold off till next winter at this point?


I'm going to be busy during March. Plus, it's a good posibility that we get more snow. But, we I could attend one in April. April would be a good month becouse I don't know about anybody else but, I don't have much going on in April.


----------



## GMCHD plower

To be honest boys, I'm hoping this is it for the snow this winter... I've got a list going half-a-page long of stuff I have to do at one of the places I mow.


----------



## ddb maine

Last one out the door kill the lights, I'll be around from time to time but I've got a long list of jobs to get to. great talking to you guys again this year. great to meet you pete. looking forward to long days working in the sun.


----------



## plowguy43

I gotta say I hope its this "bad" next winter, but I'll be welcoming spring with open arms.


----------



## Mick76

I'd be up for one more meet... where ya wanna go gentlemen?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1266707 said:


> I'd be up for one more meet... where ya wanna go gentlemen?


Augusta works the best for me. But, I'm open to other places to.


----------



## Mick76

Margaritas???


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1266727 said:


> Margaritas???


That sounds good. I have never bean there before.


----------



## bow2no1

i'm up for augusta


----------



## Mick76

looks like we've got 2 1/2 guys (Mercer is still in HS...LOL)...Ryan, Drew, Pete you guys in? Anyone else?


----------



## stan the man

i am in for ir


----------



## bow2no1

Mick76;1266733 said:


> looks like we've got 2 1/2 guys (Mercer is still in HS...LOL)...Ryan, Drew, Pete you guys in? Anyone else?


i thought that show was goin off the air? lol


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1266733 said:


> looks like we've got 2 1/2 guys (Mercer is still in HS...LOL)...Ryan, Drew, Pete you guys in? Anyone else?


I'm in as long as it's in April and I need to know the date. April 16, 17, 23, 24, 30 and May 1 I'm almost postitave I can make it. April 2, 3, 9 and 10 are a little iffy. If there is still ice on the lake I realy want to fish. But, I highly doubt I will be able to fish after the 10th if I can eaven go that long.


----------



## Dewey

Margareta's sounds good to me !!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1266787 said:


> Margareta's sounds good to me !!!


All right Dewey is in!


----------



## bigbadbrad

well its a sign of spring, my buddy got the groomer stuck in the middle of the trail, haha, broke threw to slush, could not even see the back tracks i guess, they had to leave it there till this morning and get an excavtor in to dig it out


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1267005 said:


> well its a sign of spring, my buddy got the groomer stuck in the middle of the trail, haha, broke threw to slush, could not even see the back tracks i guess, they had to leave it there till this morning and get an excavtor in to dig it out


They didn't happen to get any pictures did they?


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1267007 said:


> They didn't happen to get any pictures did they?


not this time, they were too busy trying to get it out, then walking back to town, haha, then they did not go back in the morning another crew went out, happened around midnight when they got stuck, was my buddy and my brother. maybe the other guys got pics


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1266733 said:


> looks like we've got 2 1/2 guys (Mercer is still in HS...LOL)...Ryan, Drew, Pete you guys in? Anyone else?


I'll be seeing Pete at some point this week and will check with him. I can give Ryan a ring as well - I haven't heard from Drew in awhile though I pass him daily on 302.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1267279 said:


> I'll be seeing Pete at some point this week and will check with him. I can give Ryan a ring as well - I haven't heard from Drew in awhile though I pass him daily on 302.


Cool...Bobby, you going?


----------



## Mick76

Who was looking for a v plow?....Pretty good deal here...

http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2267115857.html


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1267389 said:


> Who was looking for a v plow?....Pretty good deal here...
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2267115857.html


That is a good deal.

Check this one out. This guy wants to trade his 9.5' EZ-V MM2 for an 8' strait blade.
http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/2263205365.html


----------



## Mick76

How about Sat April 9th for the meet? Everyones got enough time to plan for that date, so no excuses!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1267475 said:


> How about Sat April 9th for the meet? Everyones got enough time to plan for that date, so no excuses!


That should work for me. I doubt the ice will be safe then so, I shouldn't be fishing.


----------



## mercer_me

It's 33 and snowing at a pretty good clip hear. But, it's just melting when it hits the ground.


----------



## mercer_me

What a diference between today and yesterday. Yesterday it was snowing half dollar sized snow flakes and today it was 50 degrees and sunny.

So, we are still planing on Saturday April 9? What time?


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1267293 said:


> Cool...Bobby, you going?


Yeah I shouldn't have a problem making this one. I was with Pete yesterday and he's going to probably ride with me.


----------



## mercer_me

It's 60 degrees hear in Mercer. My Dad didn't realize it was 60 out side when he got up (he worked last night) so, he got a fire going. It's now 85 in the house and the temp. keeps going up. You just got to laph in situations like this I gues. (And open all the windows of course.)

Is anybody else going to se Lynyrd Skynyrd and ZZ Top at the Bangor Water front in May? I got tickets, 3rd row center stage. I can't wait for the show. I went to the Lunyrd Skynyrd concert last Summer and it was great.


----------



## bigbadbrad

probly more then likely going to the avalanche tour on april 30, should be a good show


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1268920 said:


> probly more then likely going to the avalanche tour on april 30, should be a good show


That does sound like a good show. Lynyrd Skynyd and ZZ Top is costing me $100 for my ticket so, I won't be going to the Avalanche Tour.


----------



## Dewey

I saw Skynard with ZZ a few years ago.... was a great show ... I havent been to the Waterfront yet I hope to this summer


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1268929 said:


> I saw Skynard with ZZ a few years ago.... was a great show ... I havent been to the Waterfront yet I hope to this summer


I saw Lynyrd Skynyrd last Summer on the Waterfront. It's a great place for concerts.


----------



## bigbadbrad

only like 38 bucks for tickets to avalanche tour, general admission


----------



## dmcarpentry

Mick76;1267475 said:


> How about Sat April 9th for the meet? Everyones got enough time to plan for that date, so no excuses!


Hey Guys,

Starting to get really busy with work this spring

Let me know when/ if you meet up in April I will try my best to make it

Hope everyone had a good winter...


----------



## bigbadbrad

well my dad went and got himself a new truck today, 2011 gmc sierra 1500 with fisher 7.5ft hd


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1269212 said:


> well my dad went and got himself a new truck today, 2011 gmc sierra 1500 with fisher 7.5ft hd


Nice. As a mechanic how do you like that trruck? I'm just curius.


----------



## 06Sierra

Your Dad is a smart guy! My father in law got a 2010 1500 about a year ago with an 8' HD. They are nice trucks.


----------



## 06Sierra

I went to Presque Isle after work tonight to get some wood. I backed up to the basement door and when I got out of the truck I heard a goose. About 75' from me were seven of them walking in the snow in my back yard! That's got to be a good sign!!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1269248 said:


> I went to Presque Isle after work tonight to get some wood. I backed up to the basement door and when I got out of the truck I heard a goose. About 75' from me were seven of them walking in the snow in my back yard! That's got to be a good sign!!


In the spot where I go ice fishing there is a big open water spot and there is geese out there every year. They have not come to that spot yet this year. But, now that you have sean them in Presque Isle, I'm sure they will come to my spot area very soon.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1269216 said:


> Nice. As a mechanic how do you like that trruck? I'm just curius.


I love it, because it is under warrenty for 5 years powertrain, 3 years bumper to bumper, 2 years plow, so i should not have to mess with it all the time like i had to with the old plow truck, but we cant complain about his old tundra that he is trading, 10 years old and only realy had one major problem that i am pretty sure was his fault but he wont admit it. haha.
But really the one he got is work truck package reg cab long bed, 4.8l with tow package, plow package and lock rear end, with power windows, mirrors and locks cruise a/c and tilt wheel and bucket seats, rubber floor, 4wd on the floor, it is a proven set up. less electonics to go wrong, still good power. 3.42 gears. Anixous to see it with the plow on it, nice yellow plow should look good on a black truck. We test drove an identical truck with a 5.3l with 6 speed tranny also, but it had 3.08 gears and you could deffintly tell the diffrence in gearing, felt like the same power, but cost more and did not have the power options



06Sierra;1269246 said:


> Your Dad is a smart guy! My father in law got a 2010 1500 about a year ago with an 8' HD. They are nice trucks.


yes they are the only half ton trucks that you can get a plow prep package on for 2011, he got it at Gagnon's, really good deal and really nice people to deal with, when i am ready for a new truck I will probly go there, awsome buying experience, and we delt with Gary the owner, real down to earth guy, my dad was able to talk to him in french some, so that made it easier for my dad as well. He is retiering in 3 years, give or take, so he wanted something that will last him for quite some time


----------



## mercer_me

Maine.gov;1269246 said:


> .MONDAY...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 5 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE
> LOWER 30S. SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. GUSTS UP TO 25
> MPH...INCREASING TO 30 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR
> 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .MONDAY NIGHT...SNOW...MAINLY IN THE EVENING. TOTAL SNOW
> ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 9 INCHES. LOWS IN THE UPPER 20S. NORTHEAST
> WINDS AROUND 10 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH...BECOMING NORTH AFTER
> MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.


Sounds like 4 to 9 inches for me tomarow.


----------



## 06Sierra

Just don't let Gagnon's work on it!! Not the best mechanics out there.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys, looks like we're not out of the woods yet! 3-6" for me...


----------



## PlowMan03

I have heard 5-8+ for your area GMCHD Plower, as well as my area. It would be nice if everything froze first


----------



## mercer_me

My area is suposed to get 5 to 7 inches. Hope I don't have school tomarow becouse I'm going plowing all night with my uncle in the ole Ford L9000.


----------



## GMCHD plower

PlowMan03;1270026 said:


> I have heard 5-8+ for your area GMCHD Plower, as well as my area. It would be nice if everything froze first





mercer_me;1270032 said:


> My area is suposed to get 5 to 7 inches. Hope I don't have school tomarow becouse I'm going plowing all night with my uncle in the ole Ford L9000.


Ya Plowman03 thats what I heard! Bet you'd like a chance to try the new truck out!

Same here Will, I'm hoping for a snowday so I can go work shoveling for one of my buddys.


----------



## stargazer

PlowMan03;1270026 said:


> It would be nice if everything froze first


Got that right!!

Always some spots that won't refreeze though. But any frost helps a lot. My trucks are heavy and break through pretty easy. I hate mud and trying to plow in mud.

I'm hoping this storm is a dud, and it's looking like it might be. I'd like the work, but not if I tear everything up and have to go back and fix it.

I wonder if I could get a landscape company to hire me to make work for them?


----------



## PlowMan03

Yup I am hoping I can try it out


----------



## stan the man

this is not going to fun. today i went around check out lawns for spring clean ups 5 was all most clear off.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1269682 said:


> Just don't let Gagnon's work on it!! Not the best mechanics out there.


odds are will probly end up at valley for work, I have heard that from a couple others as well, i guess they dont pay so the good ones leave.

Just started snowing up here, i dont think we will get much out of it. On another note, I am going to pick up my new to me tractor on saturday, got a good deal on it will post pics when i get done playing with it haha


----------



## stargazer

2 or 2 1/2 inches here, mud underneath. Low only went down to 30 degrees, not enough to offset the warmth in the ground. I'm not going to plow anything. I called it as a dud at 7:30 AM yesterday, while NWS was saying 5-9 inches or around there, with winter storm warnings!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Probably 5inches here on everything. Pretty sure I won't have one last snowday though...


----------



## Dewey

6" here plowed my need too's..... 1 camp road.... store and the postoffice... I'm thinking thats it unless I get called....


----------



## plowguy43

Got about 3" at my house but didn't plow. Down in windham only got maybe 2" from what I can see.


----------



## mercer_me

I got about 8" hear in Mercer. Belgrade got around 6". I went plowing with my uncle all night. But, I did get about an hour of sleep last night so I'm not feeling to bad right now. Right now I'm not sure if I want to go plow and tear up my driveway and lawn. I'm taking the day off from school so, I will probly end up plowing becouse I have nothing better to do.


----------



## 06Sierra

My father in law has not had good luck with them doing any work on his trucks. I don't know why he keeps bringing it back to them. One of the guys I work with used to work there. He is a great mechanic. But like you said, they good ones find better paying jobs else where.

We aren't going to get much more than a couple inches from this one. That is fine by me!


----------



## plowguy43

I was so boderline going out this morning, I kept tossing the idea of $$$ in my head vs getting stuck in mud, breaking something, or just plain being tired today at work. I decided against it and am happy I did.


----------



## mercer_me

I decided to plow. I put my shoes on and I stayed off the lawn. It din't come out to bad. It was wicked slipery though. I spun every time I backed up from a bank and I was going realy easy.


----------



## 06Sierra

How about some pics of that Charger Plowguy???


----------



## plowguy43

Sure, it may take a second to send over from my phone.


----------



## plowguy43

Here you go-


----------



## mercer_me

The Charger is looking great Bob. What does it have for horse power?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice car bob! Is it your own personal or a work car?


----------



## 06Sierra

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks guys, its my company assiged car with personal use option. Basically I pay a small fee per month for the car insurance gas and maintainance. The fee is really low so its definitely worth it. Mercer it has their new V6 which I think puts out 290HP. Its definitely quick and is a huge upgrade from the previous chargers in every way.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1270618 said:


> Thanks guys, its my company assiged car with personal use option. Basically I pay a small fee per month for the car insurance gas and maintainance. The fee is really low so its definitely worth it. Mercer it has their new V6 which I think puts out 290HP. Its definitely quick and is a huge upgrade from the previous chargers in every way.


That sounds like a pretty good deal you got there.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby,
Who do you work for? I thought you were self employeed?....


----------



## plowguy43

Mercer- yes its an awesome deal and I'm really lucky to have it as a benefit.

Mick- I'm a regional repair manager for enterprise/national/alamo rent a car and leasing for NH and ME. I oversee all mechanical and body damage repairs for the fleet. Its an awesome job for a car nut like me. I'm like a school girl when new cars and trucks arrive on the tractor trailer trucks, my co workers make fun of me when I'm taking pictures and looking the cars over. Lol


----------



## mercer_me

So, are we still on for Margeritas in Agusta on Saturday April 9? What time? Who is in?


----------



## stargazer

mercer_me;1271526 said:


> So, are we still on for Margeritas in Agusta on Saturday April 9? What time? Who is in?


I won't be there, conflict.

I have tickets I bought August 6th last year for a John Hammond concert at Stone Mountain Arts on April 9th. Can't wait. He plays acoustic blues, harp and guitar.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys, looking like our seasons over, all the guys around here have taken their sanders out of the sand trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1272505 said:


> Well boys, looking like our seasons over, all the guys around here have taken their sanders out of the sand trucks.


I'm still thinking we will get one more storm where they will atleast have to plow the roads.


----------



## MSS Mow

Yeah it's a little early to be putting sanders away. Mine won't go away until mid April anyway.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well I got my tractor, what a job that was to get every thing loaded up, haha truck pulled it good, plenty of power, did not even fell it when on the flat ground, only knew it was back there when i hit the frost heaves, but I do know know that when i buy a trailer I will need bigger then 16ft, maybe a 5th wheel even?


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1272527 said:


> Well I got my tractor, what a job that was to get every thing loaded up, haha truck pulled it good, plenty of power, did not even fell it when on the flat ground, only knew it was back there when i hit the frost heaves, but I do know know that when i buy a trailer I will need bigger then 16ft, maybe a 5th wheel even?


What did you get for a tractor?


----------



## GMCHD plower

MSS Mow;1272514 said:


> Yeah it's a little early to be putting sanders away. Mine won't go away until mid April anyway.


Ya it may be, but I'm hoping we don't get anymore, just finished going over a "proposal" of a landscape project I'm doing at my uncles house..



bigbadbrad;1272527 said:


> Well I got my tractor, what a job that was to get every thing loaded up, haha truck pulled it good, plenty of power, did not even fell it when on the flat ground, only knew it was back there when i hit the frost heaves, but I do know know that when i buy a trailer I will need bigger then 16ft, maybe a 5th wheel even?


Comeon' Brad cough it up!


----------



## Dewey

Still got my Sander in I'll wait a couple more weeks.... Don't think i'll need to sand but if we get snow it's a good place to put sand for counterweight...... I'm in for April 9th at Margeritas if we can get a few guys together...ussmileyflag


----------



## stargazer

The way the weather has turned cold, the ground could refreeze and then if it snows it will stick a bit. 

The bottom end of the lake had 1/4 mile of open water, this afternoon it was frozen!  Never thought it could refreeze with all the snow melt and current. My wife has been watching an otter catching fish - some of them big - and coming up through holes in the ice and eating them. The holes are all frozen solid now.

I'll be watching and get ready if it looks like snow. The sander is still on. Loaded the bucket on my tractor just to make things fast if needed.


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1272565 said:


> Ya it may be, but I'm hoping we don't get anymore, just finished going over a "proposal" of a landscape project I'm doing at my uncles house..


Yeah I agree completely. I've had my fair share of snow this winter and have been happy with it. However, I'd be very happy this spring if we didn't get any more either.


----------



## stargazer

MSS Mow;1272643 said:


> Yeah I agree completely. I've had my fair share of snow this winter and have been happy with it. However, I'd be very happy this spring if we didn't get any more either.





mercer_me;1272512 said:


> I'm still thinking we will get one more storm where they will atleast have to plow the roads.


If we get some, I need the money. If we don't, I'm cool with that. 

So either way I'm happy with it. I'm starting some lettuce plants indoors, so I'm looking forward to spring.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I found a good deal on a 2005 Kubota B2910, 362 hours,with attachments, broke my camera yesterday on the trip, so I got a new one yesterday, but I am still trying to figure it out so bear with me


----------



## stan the man

Kubota B2910 you will like it. i had 2008 L3130 with back hoe love it. now i have 2010 kubota L4400 with back hoe and cab and a/c and heat with a lot attachments


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1272731 said:


> well I found a good deal on a 2005 Kubota B2910, 362 hours,with attachments, broke my camera yesterday on the trip, so I got a new one yesterday, but I am still trying to figure it out so bear with me


How many horse is that?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Whats everyone running for tires?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1272804 said:


> Whats everyone running for tires?


The stock Bridgestone Duelers that came on the truck, they suck! It's getting General Grabber AT2s this Fall. I'm buying a truck for my self this Summer and I will also put General Grabber AT2s on it.

Bridgestone Duelers









General Grabber AT2


----------



## 06Sierra

Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac on my truck and Wrangler Silent Armor on my wife's Yukon. Both great tires in all conditions. Bought both sets from Tread Depot.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1272808 said:


> The stock Bridgestone Duelers that came on the truck, they suck! It's getting General Grabber AT2s this Fall. I'm buying a truck for my self this Summer and I will also put General Grabber AT2s on it.
> 
> Bridgestone Duelers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Grabber AT2


Nice Will! I'm thinking about getting the same... My buddie has them on his Duramax and loves them... I want a good all around tire, without making my gas mileage suffer anymore then it already does... May go with just good ol' wranglers.


----------



## 06Sierra

My brother swears by the Silent Armors. He spends most of his days on field roads. They are a great all around tire, some mud, snow rain and dry. Not the cheapest tire out there, but well worth the money.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1272823 said:


> Nice Will! I'm thinking about getting the same... My buddie has them on his Duramax and loves them... I want a good all around tire, without making my gas mileage suffer anymore then it already does... May go with just good ol' wranglers.


I have them on the back of my Ranger and they are awsome. I think they hurt the millege a little but, not to bad.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya my problem is I something that looks mean, but dosent kill mileage.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1272835 said:


> Ya my problem is I want something that looks mean, but dosent kill mileage.


Just stay away from Feirce Attitude tires. They look good. But, they don't wear good, they are loud, they don't get good millege and they ride rough.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1272843 said:


> Just stay away from Feirce Attitude tires. They look good. But, they don't wear good, they are loud, they don't get good millege and they ride rough.


Ya, I'll probably get some General Grabbers or some form of Wranglers.. Won't "need" them until probably after this coming winter... Just like to think ahead so I know what I want, then can find them the cheapest possible.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1272845 said:


> Ya, I'll probably get some General Grabbers or some form of Wranglers.. Won't "need" them until probably after this coming winter... Just like to think ahead so I know what I want, then can find them the cheapest possible.


My Dad says we don't "need" new tires on the Tundra untill next Fall. But, new tires would have bean realy nice this Winter.


----------



## 06Sierra

Attitude is pretty much the same as the Duratrac, pattern wise. Minus some siping.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I like the looks of the Duratracs, but I've heard the sidewalls are soft, and I'd imagine the drop MPG quick...


----------



## bigbadbrad

I have dunlop radial mudrover m/t for the summer, real nice tire, theu are 315/75/16, so i dont worry about mpg haha, I just found out though that they dont make them in that size anymore, just in a couple sizes now, which sucks cause i really like them, they are not to load on the road for a mud tire, cant hear it over the motor so that is fine for me. and they are load range E also which is good for me. for the winter I run a set of 235/85/16 cooper discover m/s studded. they are a good tire alot of people up here run them, but the next set of winter tires i will get i think will be Winterforce 10plys

as for the tractor it is a 30hp 4cyl diesel hydrostatic


----------



## Spudman

I've had excellent luck with BF Goodrich All-Terrains. My current set are 305/65R18, which equates to an approximate 33.7" height and 12" width. They make a lot of different versions, the key is to get an "E" load rating and a 10-ply construction. With regular rotation I can easily get 50,000+ miles out of a set.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1272886 said:


> I've had excellent luck with BF Goodrich All-Terrains. My current set are 305/65R18, which equates to an approximate 33.7" height and 12" width. They make a lot of different versions, the key is to get an "E" load rating and a 10-ply construction. With regular rotation I can easily get 50,000+ miles out of a set.


Did you notice a drop in MPG over stock?


----------



## Spudman

I consistently get 20+ MPG on highway, in fact on Wednesday afternoon I got closer to 22 MPG on a trip home from Quebec City. But I do have exhaust and intake mods, and I drive like an old man, which helps the most.

Not bad for a 7000 pound truck pushing close to 400 hp.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Spudman;1272916 said:


> I consistently get 20+ MPG on highway, in fact on Wednesday afternoon I got closer to 22 MPG on a trip home from Quebec City. But I do have exhaust and intake mods, and I drive like an old man, which helps the most.
> 
> Not bad for a 7000 pound truck pushing close to 400 hp.


Nice! Ya my HD will stay stock until the warrenty is out... So I'll probably just go with General grabbers, suck it up and pay the fuel


----------



## 06Sierra

The Duratracs are considered a winter tire, so they are a little soft. I don't find it to be all that bad though. I haven't noticed any drop in mileage and there is very little noise from them.


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1272934 said:


> The Duratracs are considered a winter tire, so they are a little soft. I don't find it to be all that bad though. I haven't noticed any drop in mileage and there is very little noise from them.


Ohh did relize they were for just winter, saw on the site they had good ratings for off road I belive... Reason I mention the soft sidewalls is because 1. the plow, and 2. I'll be hauling hay trailers and mowing trailers.


----------



## 06Sierra

Let me re word that. They are a winter rated tire, mountain/snowflake symbol on the sidewall. They can be used year round. From what I have seen they are a commercial all terrain tire. They have 6 ply and 10 ply currently. I don't think the sidewall would be an issue at all.


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1272949 said:


> Let me re word that. They are a winter rated tire, mountain/snowflake symbol on the sidewall. They can be used year round. From what I have seen they are a commercial all terrain tire. They have 6 ply and 10 ply currently. I don't think the sidewall would be an issue at all.


Ohhh ok thank you very much for your imput! I saw them today and liked the looks of them very much, was worried about MPG, but if you havent seen much of a drop then I suppose I probably wouldnt either. Thanks again!


----------



## mercer_me

I mite have to look into Duratracs......


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm gonna be between the Duratracs and Silent Armors... Their pretty comparable tires...


----------



## 06Sierra

I think the duratracs will last pretty good, but the silent armors would probably outlast them. My brother gets 50-60 thousand miles on them. The biggest reason I went with the duratracs on my truck is because of plowing, over a quarter mile long driveway. If not for that the truck would have had silent armors on it. If I had a smaller driveway I probably would have gone with the SAs.


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1272967 said:


> I think the duratracs will last pretty good, but the silent armors would probably outlast them. My brother gets 50-60 thousand miles on them. The biggest reason I went with the duratracs on my truck is because of plowing, over a quarter mile long driveway. If not for that the truck would have had silent armors on it. If I had a smaller driveway I probably would have gone with the SAs.


I see your point, we have 2 300ft +/- driveways with parking areas at the tops of both, plus whatever drives I pickup next winter once I have my license. I generally have a solid 800lbs in the bed for ballest when plowing... Depending on price will determine, but it will be either S/A's or Dura's. Thanks again for all your imput!


----------



## 06Sierra

Price wise they are pretty close. Like I said earlier, they aren't the cheapest but well worth the money. I paid $190 each.


----------



## stargazer

bigbadbrad;1272880 said:


> as for the tractor it is a 30hp 4cyl diesel hydrostatic


Thanks, I was waiting for that info, I don't keep up with the various models.


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife's Yukon is actually getting a little better mileage than with the Firestones when they were new. Right before I replaced the tires, it was getting terrible mileage and the handling was awful!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well now I've looked around at tire prices, now it's between BF allterrains, or Transforce HT's. Still may look into Duras but not sure.


----------



## 06Sierra

Between those two, I would personally go with the Transforce. I have heard very good things about them. The BFGs, I have heard mixed reviews on. You either love them or hate em. For Firestone tires, check out roadwaywholesaletire.com. They have some good prices and shipping isn't bad. That is where I ordered both sets of Firestones that I had.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya, I'm glad I'm looking early... I want an agressive look, good traction snow and general off road, and not an arm/leg on price... Need E rated... Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## plowguy43

I haven't heard anything good about transforces. We have the transforce ATs on our lot plow truck and I think they suck personally. My goodyears are waaay better for traction.


----------



## GMCHD plower

So far for tires I like the looks of are
-Duratracs
-General grabbers AT2's
-BFG All terrains
-Silent armors
-Dunlop Fierce Attitudes


----------



## 06Sierra

Go to some of the online tire places like tirerack.com and tread depot and read some reviews. All of the tires you listed would be good choices though. In the end it will come down to what you like and can afford. In my opinion, if you are going to go with the attitudes I would come up with some extra money somehow and get the Duratracs. To me they seem like they would have better traction in the snow and ice.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well from reading reviews and talking to a few people it'll most likely be General Grabber AT2's... Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1273337 said:


> Well from reading reviews and talking to a few people it'll most likely be General Grabber AT2's... Thanks guys for the help!


My cousin has General Grabber AT2s on his 2008 GMC 2500HD and as far as I know he realy likes them. I love the ones on my Ranger. I have another cousin with Firestone Tranforces on his 2003 Dodge 2500 and he loves them. I have bean with him plowing and they do get realy good traction.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1273348 said:


> My cousin has General Grabber AT2s on his 2008 GMC 2500HD and as far as I know he realy likes them. I love the ones on my Ranger. I have another cousin with Firestone Tranforces on his 2003 Dodge 2500 and he loves them. I have bean with him plowing and they do get realy good traction.


Ya, my friend have the GG AT2's on his duramax and loves them, I've been with him when he's freighted snowbanks out into feilds and backed up no problem... So I'll probably go with those when the time comes.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1273355 said:


> Ya, my friend have the GG AT2's on his duramax and loves them, I've been with him when he's freighted snowbanks out into feilds and backed up no problem... So I'll probably go with those when the time comes.


That's what will moste likely go on the Tundra next fall.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Take a look at the Toyo Open country M/T I just ordered a set after hearing a some good reviews from some friends I know that run them. I have always run BFG AT KO but felt it was time for a change since they don't make the size I want.


----------



## mercer_me

I have had my eye on this truck for about a weak now and I mite go take a look at it. What do you guys think? I know he wants to much, I wouldn't give more then $10,000. http://www.unclehenrys.com/init/cla...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/2#3769694


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice truck Will... I always liked the look of lifted regular cab short beds.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1273364 said:


> Nice truck Will... I always liked the look of lifted regular cab short beds.


Ya, it's a realy good looking truck. But, I'm not sure if it's realy what I want. I know I could get by fine with a short bed. But, a regular cab with an 8' bed would be nice to. Do you think a regular cab short bed would plow good? I'm pretty sure what ever I get I will end up putting a plow on.

Just moving the link over to the new page - http://www.unclehenrys.com/init/clas.../2#3769694


----------



## GMCHD plower

Personally think the regular cab short bed combo would work mint for plowing resi's, really tight turning radius, plus 5.3's have good power.


----------



## bigbadbrad

The one thing you guys have to rember is that their parents will buy the tires they want for their trucks, HAHA just playing with you guys, I used to do that all the time to my father, ut he never listened to me cause he always said it was his money and he was not waisting it haha, so now I am "waisting" my money on that stuff on my own stuff. Keep working hard and save your money and someday you guys will have your own stuff to play with


Will that would plow really good, truck looks mint, would not be too worried about the miles if it was well taken care off, we have a 1500hd at work that had almost 200k miles, it may have just turned it, we had another 2wd one that was a salesmen's truck that had over 230k on it when we got rid of it. that truck has some nice mods to it allready even if you dont plan to put a plow on it for awhile nice push bar and flares too try to talk them down


----------



## GMCHD plower

bigbadbrad;1273371 said:


> The one thing you guys have to rember is that their parents will buy the tires they want for their trucks, HAHA just playing with you guys, I used to do that all the time to my father, ut he never listened to me cause he always said it was his money and he was not waisting it haha, so now I am "waisting" my money on that stuff on my own stuff. Keep working hard and save your money and someday you guys will have your own stuff to play with


Well I'm looking because as soon as I get my license I have to start paying for everything for the 09 because it will become my truck...


----------



## bigbadbrad

well its not letting me post pics of the tractor, dunno why, compter it acting up i think, I put them on my Facebook, will try again tommrow

but here are the pics of my dad's new truck I helped him pick out


----------



## bigbadbrad

test this is just a test


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i guess that did not work haha


----------



## mercer_me

Nice GMC and plow that your father has. You should upload your photos to phot bucket then you can put them on hear.

I'm almost posititave my Dad will put General Grabber AT2s on the Tundra. He knows I do alot of reserch on things like that and usualy he listens to my opinion. 

As for the truck I'm looking at, I think I mite go take a look at it some time this weak. This guy better flexable with the price becouse I sure as hell won't pay $12,000 for that truck.


----------



## PlowMan03

plowguy43;1273274 said:


> I haven't heard anything good about transforces. We have the transforce ATs on our lot plow truck and I think they suck personally. My goodyears are waaay better for traction.


I will agree with Bobby on this. I had a set of the Good Year Wrangler Authoritys on my 97 Chevy and they kicked a$$ in everything I put them threw. Did really good in the snow.









You can find them on the walmart web site if you want a better view, I plan on putting them on my truck as soon as the SA's wear out.


----------



## bigbadbrad




----------



## bigbadbrad

well i can see the pics now, haha

there it is with all the implements, I think i am going to need a bigger trailer when i buy when then the 16' that i borrowed, I am thinking maybe a gooseneck, I want something that I can put 2 antique tractors on the back of and go to the pulls with


----------



## mercer_me

Nice tractor and implements Brad. How do you like them turf tires so far?


----------



## plowguy43

So 6-8"s tomorrow. Random huh?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1273945 said:


> So 6-8"s tomorrow. Random huh?


Do you mean Friday? Chanel 2 is calling for 6 to 12 inches for most of Central Maine. It's going to be another mud run. But, what are you guna do, you got to take them as they come I gues.

Edit:


Maine.gov;1273366 said:


> .THURSDAY...PARTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 40S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE
> WINDS.
> 
> .THURSDAY NIGHT...SNOW LIKELY. MODERATE SNOW ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE.
> LOWS IN THE MID 20S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS...BECOMING NORTHEAST
> 10 TO 15 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.
> 
> .FRIDAY...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES. ADDITIONAL HEAVY SNOW
> ACCUMULATION. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH. CHANCE
> OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .FRIDAY NIGHT...SNOW SHOWERS LIKELY. LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S. CHANCE
> OF SNOW 60 PERCENT.


----------



## 06Sierra

They were saying 5-9 earlier today. Now it is up to 7-11. Once again, who knows how much it will be until it's over!


----------



## GMCHD plower

5-9" for me now... I honestly dont want anymore, I'm ready to start dethaching and spring cleanups...


----------



## mercer_me

It looks like I'm going to have to put the plow on for this one.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1274244 said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to put the plow on for this one.


I may if I get the high end, if its 5" or less the plow will stay in the back of the shop... Even if I get more then 5" I'll keep the plow 2-3" off the ground.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1274245 said:


> I may if I get the high end, if its 5" or less the plow will stay in the back of the shop... Even if I get more then 5" I'll keep the plow 2-3" off the ground.


That's the same thing I'm going to do.


----------



## 06Sierra

The last storm we had, I dug out a couple spots on the driveway. I had the plow up some too. Next winter I will have a pipe on the bottom of the plow, kind of like this one...


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1274252 said:


> The last storm we had, I dug out a couple spots on the driveway. I had the plow up some too. Next winter I will have a pipe on the bottom of the plow, kind of like this one...


My neighbor had a set up on his old plow alot like that.


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife was just reading on FB that there is some guy on a bus in Houlton with a bomb!! He apparently wants to go to Canada. Have to see what is in the news in the morning. She saw this on WAGM's page.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1274290 said:


> My wife was just reading on FB that there is some guy on a bus in Houlton with a bomb!! He apparently wants to go to Canada. Have to see what is in the news in the morning. She saw this on WAGM's page.


That's not good at all. I hope every thing turns out ok.


----------



## 06Sierra

And now we are at 10-16". Really not looking forward to plowing at all. Of course I have a 4 day weekend off and we get this!


----------



## mercer_me

I just checked the news, the situation in Holton ended peacfully around 4:30am this morning.


----------



## 06Sierra

Where did you see it in the news? I haven't seen anything on it yet.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1274392 said:


> Where did you see it in the news? I haven't seen anything on it yet.


Chanel 5 has it on there web site. http://www.wabi.tv/news/19054/canadian-man-in-custody-after-bus-bomb-threat


----------



## 06Sierra

BDN finally added an article about it. This dude was crazy!


----------



## mercer_me

It's going to be realy weird putting the plow on when it's 47 degrees. I will probly wait for the sun gos down so it will be colder when I put my plow on.


----------



## PlowMan03

They upped the snow fall amounts for where I live. Went from 2 to 6 to 6 to 12. They said the storm sfifted farther east. Looks like its gonna be fun pushing, hopefully the power doesnt go out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well I just moved the plow to the front of the shop, looked and theres 2 dents from the skidshoes from when it tripped... Anyone else had this problem? Thinking I'll heat it up the summer and bang them out...


----------



## Dewey

Plow is on....sander is half full... Seemed wierd to do all this in a Tee Shirt and sweating....Seems hard to believe that tommorrow they're talking about 8" - 15"


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1274532 said:


> Plow is on....sander is half full... Seemed wierd to do all this in a Tee Shirt and sweating....Seems hard to believe that tommorrow they're talking about 8" - 15"


I know it's so weird putting the plow on it's not eaven cold. Mine went on in record time, 32.48 seconds to be exact. I can make great time when I'm not freezing my a$$ off.


----------



## Mick76

The only thing good about this storm is the fact that tues storm is going to be rain!... This is gonna suck!


----------



## Mick76

and now that a few have signed on to ps... what time do you guys want to meet on the 9th at Margiratas in Augusta? 12:00?


----------



## stan the man

100% right it going to suck


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1274570 said:


> what time do you guys want to meet on the 9th at Margiratas in Augusta? 12:00?


12:00 sounds good to me.


----------



## 06Sierra

As much as I hate to see this snow, it will give me a chance to see how the silent armors do in some snow. This could be fun!!

I'll get the plow on after I haul in some wood. No real hurry, I don't have to go anywhere this weekend.


----------



## Dewey

12 Works for me too !! !Who is coming and is it a deffinate ??


----------



## RepoMan207

Wellllll sh!t balls! Can you guys believe this......apart of me is waiting for the retards at WGME to come on the air and say "April Fools" or something. To make matters worse, It was 45° when I pulled into the plow....and then to top it all off, I realized I hadn't got the lift ram re packed yet! This is beyond annoying.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1274570 said:


> and now that a few have signed on to ps... what time do you guys want to meet on the 9th at Margaritas in Augusta? 12:00?


The 9th....ok. I can think of a few better places then Margaritas to go in Augusta ...


----------



## Plantman98

*Spring snow*

Not looking forward to this 6-12" storm. Snow is bad for the Maple Syrup too! Sap doesn't flow. Right now its a light snow. I hope the weatherman is wrong like the last storm. I don't like pushing heavy wet snow!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Plantman98;1274766 said:


> Not looking forward to this 6-12" storm. Snow is bad for the Maple Syrup too! Sap doesn't flow. Right now its a light snow. I hope the weatherman is wrong like the last storm. I don't like pushing heavy wet snow!


You won't mind it with that new dirtymax!


----------



## plowguy43

I plowed more mud and cussed 95% of the time. Hopefully this is the last one.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1274957 said:


> I plowed more mud and cussed 95% of the time. Hopefully this is the last one.


Hey Bobby, Looks like that bank owned conv store in new auburn has a new owner,,,,,,,


----------



## stan the man

it suck got stuck 2 times


----------



## GMCHD plower

This sucks, plowing more dirt then anything, got temperarily immobile for like 5min, and it all packs down.


----------



## Dewey

Gosh that was a nasty storm....ended up putting chains on..... One of the roads I do got really soft I had to much snow in front to push and couldn't back up..... Before I burried the truck in the mud I put the chains on... Glad I did I ended up leaving them on the rest of the day ,,,,It made life allot easier !!! Today was the first time I ever saw Tractor Trailers running chains on Rt 3 here in Liberty...THE ROADS AROUND HERE SUCKED ALL DAY !!!


----------



## Plantman98

Plowed way too much mud......new truck ran GREAT!!!!!! Glad I bought it!!


----------



## Dewey

I actually talked the wife into walking down a road to do a video of plowing today 12 " of snow in a camp road I do... If I can figure it out how I'll put them on here along with a few pics.....


----------



## mercer_me

I plowed roads with my uncle in the ole Ford L9000. It was wicked slipery. We saw alot of cars off the road. Two of his drivers got stuck so, we had to pull them out. Then when I got home at 10:00pm I couldn't plow up my driveway becouse the snow built up in front of me and I couldn't move it. So, I had to back up a few times. I plowed just a little bit. Hopefully the snow will push better tomarow in the day lite.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1275061 said:


> I plowed roads with my uncle in the ole Ford L9000. It was wicked slipery. We saw alot of cars off the road. Two of his drivers got stuck so, we had to pull them out. Then when I got home at 10:00pm I couldn't plow up my driveway becouse the snow built up in front of me and I couldn't move it. So, I had to back up a few times. I plowed just a little bit. Hopefully the snow will push better tomarow in the day lite.


I hope so to, even when I plowed earlier I kept the plow up a couple inches but then it would pack down and get slippery.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1275063 said:


> I hope so to, even when I plowed earlier I kept the plow up a couple inches but then it would pack down and get slippery.


Ya, tell me about it. As much as I love the Tundra and it plows great. I sometimes miss having a 3/4 ton.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I guess it closed yesterday. I went from 10 properties to 3 since they've all closed. I'm hitting them tomorrow but its going to suck- one in Norway one in mechanic falls and one in north monmouth. I used to have a bunch in between nos its all spaced.


Mick76;1274964 said:


> Hey Bobby, Looks like that bank owned conv store in new auburn has a new owner,,,,,,,


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like we ended up with about a foot. I will be getting out there shortly, before it warms up too much. The last few storms up here were the biggest ones of the winter!


----------



## bigbadbrad

only like 7 inches up here


----------



## mercer_me

I got about a foot hear. I fineshed plowing this morning. The snow was alot lighter this morning then it was last nite. I only got stuck once. My buddy pulled me out with his 2002 Dodge 2500. It came rite out but, his Couser C/Ts were digging in like crazy. I think I mite look into Couser C/Ts for my next tire.


----------



## mercer_me

I took this video yesterday. It's a stuck single axle International plow truck being pulled out with another single axel International plow truck. The driver was backing up and slid into the ditch becouse it was so slippery yesterday.


----------



## 06Sierra

It was bad last night. I went to town to get a pizza and my road hadn't been plowed yet, about 6" and slushy at the bottom. I pulled out into the road in 2wd. Although I was moving forward, I couldn't keep it straight. Even in 4hi it was all over the road.


----------



## plowguy43

Saying goodbye to the xblade tomorrow...staying yellow though.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1275300 said:


> Saying goodbye to the xblade tomorrow...staying yellow though.


Are we thinking vee Bobby or XLS?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1275300 said:


> Saying goodbye to the xblade tomorrow...staying yellow though.


What did you do?

Met pete (Bacwudz) this morning. Great guy


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Pete is a great guy. I traded the xblade for a 2006 9'6" EZ-V. Straight trade that went perfect. Its in great shape with the newer fish stick. I'm happy with it. I'll post some pics tomorrow from work.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1275504 said:


> Yeah Pete is a great guy. I traded the xblade for a 2006 9'6" EZ-V. Straight trade that went perfect. Its in great shape with the newer fish stick. I'm happy with it. I'll post some pics tomorrow from work.


Congrats on the new EZ-V. To bad you will probably have to wait untill atleast next November to try it out.


----------



## PlowMan03

I thought you would have gotten an stainless XV Bobby or maybe an XLS. Im sure you will be happy with the EZ-V


----------



## bigbadbrad

ez-vee seems to be a sturdier blade then xtreme vee at least


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I went back and forth about a V or XLS all winter. But I need a V to break into the drives of the bankn properties since I wait until after the storm to plow them. With these bigger storms we've had it would've made a big difference. Secondly, tossing around the idea of $5000 for a stainless 9'6" extreme V was hard to justify since this is a side job of mine. I was set on a 9'6" though and really didn't want a used extreme v because of the center pin issues. Then this deal came along for this EZV that is in great shape and is an 06 (my xblade was an 04). Sure its slower but it works perfect and is what I need. After I restored my MM1 and sold off the wiring harness that came with it I was into it for $300. I then sold it for $1400 and bought the xblade for a great deal. So with a straight trade for the EZV I'm really into it for very little money and have a V plow that is BIG. From a financial standpoint its a win win.


bigbadbrad;1275547 said:


> ez-vee seems to be a sturdier blade then xtreme vee at least


----------



## GMCHD plower

Are EZ-V's really really slow? Or similar to an HD series?


----------



## plowguy43

Its as fast as an HD. But the extreme v's are Boss fast.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1275586 said:


> Its as fast as an HD. But the extreme v's are Boss fast.


Ohh ok, I honestly don't mind the speed of my HD, I've run a few boss and their quick, but my HD's fast enough for me.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1275588 said:


> Ohh ok, I honestly don't mind the speed of my HD, I've run a few boss and their quick, but my HD's fast enough for me.


I'm asuming the SD is the same speed as the HD and that's fast enough for me.


----------



## bigbadbrad

xtreme vee is fast when no load in front of the plow, but i find it it slow to move when I have a load in front of it, may be just mine but I am not sure


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1275572 said:


> Yeah I went back and forth about a V or XLS all winter. But I need a V to break into the drives of the bankn properties since I wait until after the storm to plow them. With these bigger storms we've had it would've made a big difference. Secondly, tossing around the idea of $5000 for a stainless 9'6" extreme V was hard to justify since this is a side job of mine. I was set on a 9'6" though and really didn't want a used extreme v because of the center pin issues. Then this deal came along for this EZV that is in great shape and is an 06 (my xblade was an 04). Sure its slower but it works perfect and is what I need. After I restored my MM1 and sold off the wiring harness that came with it I was into it for $300. I then sold it for $1400 and bought the xblade for a great deal. So with a straight trade for the EZV I'm really into it for very little money and have a V plow that is BIG. From a financial standpoint its a win win.


Can you elaborate on the center pin issues with the Exteme V? I had planned to buy a used 8'6" in the fall as I can't afford a new one. I had thought they were an improvement over the EZ V. I don't mind getting an EZ V if they are just as good all around.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1275744 said:


> Can you elaborate on the center pin issues with the Exteme V? I had planned to buy a used 8'6" in the fall as I can't afford a new one. I had thought they were an improvement over the EZ V. I don't mind getting an EZ V if they are just as good all around.


If you do a search in the Fisher Forum (or in general) it should pull up a bunch of threads about it. Basically when the Extreme V first came out, the pin wasn't a strong enough metal and would bend easily. So Fisher came out with an updated hardened center pin, but it still wear's and after a couple seasons the wings get sloppy. The area of the Center pin "eggs" out so it really can't be corrected. The real problem is that Fisher Designed the Hinge Area to have only 2 points that carry all of the load of the wings rather than the old EZV design that had multiple points (I'll post some pictures comparing the two).

From what I've read and gathered, the EZV is a work horse of a plow kinda like the older Fishers. The Extreme V has a steeper attack angle, higher curl, much faster hydraulics and can stack higher. Its build off of the Xblade which is heavier duty design as well but the center pin is really the weak link.

Here are some pics of the new plow - sorry I had to clear the spot on my driveway for it since my wife had parked there and I could plow it until yesterday so its covered in mud.


----------



## plowguy43

Last one I have for now.


----------



## Mick76

Moss, I bought a used X V (I buy all my stuff used anyway) with a bent center pin... new one from the dealer was $20 and about an hours worth of time to get the old bent one out (I had to cut it in 3 places) and install the new one.... havn't had to mess with it for 2 years now ..... you can get a good used xv for about 3k now (complete setup)


----------



## mercer_me

The EZ-V is looking good Bobby. Are you going to put Intensifires on it or leave the old style lites on?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1275800 said:


> Moss, I bought a used X V (I buy all my stuff used anyway) with a bent center pin... new one from the dealer was $20 and about an hours worth of time to get the old bent one out (I had to cut it in 3 places) and install the new one.... havn't had to mess with it for 2 years now ..... you can get a good used xv for about 3k now (complete setup)


My impression was that the EX V is heavier than the X V and that was part of the reason I was leaning that way. The attack angle and the stacking are also attractive. I plan on the stainless too, did the EX V come in stainless?


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1275884 said:


> My impression was that the EX V is heavier than the X V and that was part of the reason I was leaning that way. The attack angle and the stacking are also attractive. I plan on the stainless too, did the EX V come in stainless?


Yes and theres one on craigslist right now


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1275886 said:


> Yes and theres one on craigslist right now


This one?

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2303352007.html

Wondering if it's an 8'6" or 9'6"

I shouldn't get wrapped up in wanting one till later this year, I just bought two dump trailers for the firewood business!


----------



## Mick76

thats the one... I usually buy mine at this time of year.... you can get really good deals when theres a low snow year.... i love the " I'm going to plow and get rich" guy.....LOL


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1275890 said:


> thats the one... I usually buy mine at this time of year.... you can get really good deals when theres a low snow year.... i love the " I'm going to plow and get rich" guy.....LOL


Lol! I didn't get rich this year but I did pay for the off truck portion of my Fisher 8' HD 
MM2 with plowing proceeds and I just love being out there plowing! Sure beats sitting on the couch or having to work for the "man".


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss man,thats a 9'6" extreme vee, it has wing stops if you look closely.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Moss Man;1275744 said:


> Can you elaborate on the center pin issues with the Exteme V? I had planned to buy a used 8'6" in the fall as I can't afford a new one. I had thought they were an improvement over the EZ V. I don't mind getting an EZ V if they are just as good all around.


I might have my 8.5 ft xtreme vee up for sale this fall, have not decieded for sure yet, but I am not going to give it away like that guy is with that stainless plow, I will keep it before igive it away, Fisher just put the updated wings and pin on it at the beginging of the winter


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1275946 said:


> I might have my 8.5 ft xtreme vee up for sale this fall, have not decieded for sure yet, but I am not going to give it away like that guy is with that stainless plow, I will keep it before igive it away, Fisher just put the updated wings and pin on it at the beginging of the winter


Why do you want to get rid of your Xtreme V Brad?


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1275946 said:


> I might have my 8.5 ft xtreme vee up for sale this fall, have not decieded for sure yet, but I am not going to give it away like that guy is with that stainless plow, I will keep it before igive it away, Fisher just put the updated wings and pin on it at the beginging of the winter


I might be interested in that Brad, let me know when the time comes. I'm going to get a jump on this and list mine for sale in the next couple weeks, if I don't get my price I'll try again in the early fall. This is my 8' HD MM2, I'm putting a post in the Fisher Plow thread on how to best market it;


----------



## 06Sierra

Moss Man, if you were a little closer I'd help you out with the fire wood business. I'm gonna need to get me some this summer.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1276010 said:


> Moss Man, if you were a little closer I'd help you out with the fire wood business. I'm gonna need to get me some this summer.


Where are you located? Distance depends on what you need and how much you need. We sell green and seasoned and could use the business as we have upgraded a few things and need some cash flow.

I sent you a pm.


----------



## 06Sierra

To far north I am in Fort Fairfield. I will be getting 4 cords this year, I have 2.5 or so out side that needs to be split. One of my coworkers said he wants to get a trailer truck load and be done with it for a couple years.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1276023 said:


> To far north I am in Fort Fairfield. I will be getting 4 cords this year, I have 2.5 or so out side that needs to be split. One of my coworkers said he wants to get a trailer truck load and be done with it for a couple years.


Wow! 

If you don't mind working the wood up, the truckload of tree length is the way to go. Just work on it for an hour a day and you'll be surprised how quick it'll be done. I have a ton of info on firewood if you need any. I also sell used Husqvarna and Stihl chainsaws, those can be shipped, so the distance isn't an issue.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Nice plow Bob, it is funny my old 9'6 EZ-V had the rust and the dents in the same places at the end of each wing. I know that isn't it because the guy I sold it to took it far into New Brunswick.

Should had waited I'm selling my 9'6 XV in the fall so I can get another XLS. I found the VEE position never really got used rather have the larger scoop to push more.

I think I have a set of edges for an EZV if you ever want them.


----------



## bigbadbrad

I was thinking of asking 4500 for it come plowing season, I know I will be able to get around that for it up here, It is not commercialy used, just my own driveway and one other driveway that I do, oil changed in it every year, and I have the Fisher back drag edges on it also, the cuting edges are hardly worn!, that stainless on one CL looks like it will need new cuting edges before too long


----------



## Mick76

So who's officially going to Margaritias this saturday for 12? I'll be there.....Just trying to get a head count... and for those that deduct this type of thing ...business meals are tax deductible.....payup Would business beers be counted the same way?Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

Which Margaritias?


----------



## Mick76

Augusta....


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1276178 said:


> So who's officially going to Margaritias this saturday for 12? I'll be there.....Just trying to get a head count... and for those that deduct this type of thing ...business meals are tax deductible.....payup Would business beers be counted the same way?Thumbs Up


I will be there.


----------



## Dewey

I'm planning on it !!!


----------



## Mick76

Mercer, dewey and I....3 so far... moss?, pete?, bobby?, drew?, ryan?, clamdigger? , or others that havn't gone to one yet? Just trying to get a rough headcount for the bar (soda shop for those of you under 21!...lol)


----------



## mercer_me

I'm selling my Ranger. If you guys know anybody that is interested in it email me at [email protected] or call 207-431-6656

2000 Ford Ranger XLT 4x4 Extended Cab 3.0L V6 Automatic. Power windows and locks. Cruise Control. Air Conditioning. Towing hitch. Very good tires. Driven daily. Transmission was rebuilt at 120,000 miles. Everything works. Very little rust. Engine oil was always changed every 3,000 miles. Rear end fluid was changed at 130,000 miles. Just got a new sticker so the *sticker is good until May 2012*. $3,000 OBO trade for 7.5' Fisher MM2 plow and cash depending on the plow.

Features:
-General Grabber AT2 245 Tires (Rear) (New)
-Continental Sportiva AT 245 Tires (Front) (Very Little Wear)
-Alloy Wheels
-4 Wheel Drive
-ABS (4-Wheel)
-Step Side Bed
-Reese Hitch
-4 Door
-Sliding Rear Window
-Cruise Control
-Power Windows
-Power Door Locks
-CD Player
-Tilt Steering Wheel


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1276244 said:


> Mercer, dewey and I....3 so far... moss?, pete?, bobby?, drew?, ryan?, clamdigger? , or others that havn't gone to one yet? Just trying to get a rough headcount for the bar (soda shop for those of you under 21!...lol)


I have missed the earlier ones for one reason or another and Augusta is real close for me.

Seems like a no brainer, no?

You'll see me when I come in, shorter, older, balder, heavier and etc.


----------



## Mick76

We're up to 4 ...Mercer, Dewey, Mick76, Moss..... who else?


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1275871 said:


> The EZ-V is looking good Bobby. Are you going to put Intensifires on it or leave the old style lites on?


Definitely getting intensifires this summer.



Moss Man;1275888 said:


> This one?
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2303352007.html
> 
> Wondering if it's an 8'6" or 9'6"
> 
> I shouldn't get wrapped up in wanting one till later this year, I just bought two dump trailers for the firewood business!


Definitely a 9'6" and looks like a good deal.



NEUSWEDE;1276033 said:


> Nice plow Bob, it is funny my old 9'6 EZ-V had the rust and the dents in the same places at the end of each wing. I know that isn't it because the guy I sold it to took it far into New Brunswick.
> 
> Should had waited I'm selling my 9'6 XV in the fall so I can get another XLS. I found the VEE position never really got used rather have the larger scoop to push more.
> 
> I think I have a set of edges for an EZV if you ever want them.


Shoot me a price if/when you decide to sell. I may end up tossing this up for sale in the fall as well. Those rust spots are just surface thank god from getting dented by something. My plan is to take the wings off and bring them to the body shop that restored my MM1 and having them redo the wings even though they are in good shap minus the dents.

I'm interested in the edges as well, but am thinking about swapping the exreme v edges onto it since the rubber piece is already torn.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1276427 said:


> We're up to 4 ...Mercer, Dewey, Mick76, Moss..... who else?


I'm out and I think Pete is out as well. I have a get together that just popped up at my In Laws so we'll be gone all weekend. I don't know why Pete is out but he sent me a text the other day saying he wasn't going.


----------



## RepoMan207

I was contemplating going, but I doubt I'lll be able to make it at this point.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1276478 said:


> I was contemplating going, but I doubt I'lll be able to make it at this point.


Thanks for the help Sunday, it was really easy.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1276465 said:


> Definitely getting intensifires this summer.


Ya, Intensifires are the only way to go. My uncle is thinking about getting some for his Ford L9000 plow truck.


----------



## mercer_me

Just sold my Ranger for $2,700. I think it was a pretty fair trade. I can't beleive I only had it for sale for less then 24 hours.


----------



## 06Sierra

Good deal Mercer. What you getting now?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1276648 said:


> Good deal Mercer. What you getting now?


I'm looking for a 1999 or newer preferably 2003 or newer Chevy or GMC 1500. It must have 4wd, a 4.8 or 5.3 and have less then 100,000 miles I would also be interested in just about any 4wd truck if it's a good deal. I would like to get a 3/4 ton but, my parents want me to get a 1/2 and they are paying for 1/2 of my next truck. In the mean time I will be driving the Tundra. My Dad would rather drive his car any ways.


----------



## 06Sierra

Go for the 5.3. Gas mileage is the same or better in the 5.3 than the 4.8. Reg or ext cab?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1276654 said:


> Go for the 5.3. Gas mileage is the same or better in the 5.3 than the 4.8. Reg or ext cab?


It doesn't matter, just not a 1500 crew cab. I'm just looking for some thing in good shape that they don't want an arm and a leg for.


----------



## 06Sierra

If you don't mind me asking, what is your price range? Working evenings this week. Searching for trucks will give me something to do!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1276661 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your price range? Working evenings this week. Searching for trucks will give me something to do!


I would like to spend under $10,000 and definatly no more then $12,00.


----------



## mercer_me

So far I have got this guy talked down to $10,000. I still think that it's kinda high. What do you guys think? http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2306865906.html


----------



## bigbadbrad

I would not be scared of it Will, another thing to think of is look for a 1500hd, esp if you are thinking of plowing someday, it is a half ton with 3/4 ton running gear will hold up better plowing, and has the 6.0l and bigger tranny, we got one at work with over 205k on it and it still runs everyday, i think it is a 2005, use it to go to training down to Augusta this past fall and went good, still has original motor tranny and axles! we had a 99 2wd with a 4.8l that was a salesmens truck that had 240k plus on it when we got rid of it, rust was getting to it original motor in it and i think second tranny, sold it and the guy who bought it parted it out, sold the motor for what he paid for the truck!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1276700 said:


> I would not be scared of it Will, another thing to think of is look for a 1500hd, esp if you are thinking of plowing someday, it is a half ton with 3/4 ton running gear will hold up better plowing, and has the 6.0l and bigger tranny, we got one at work with over 205k on it and it still runs everyday, i think it is a 2005, use it to go to training down to Augusta this past fall and went good, still has original motor tranny and axles! we had a 99 2wd with a 4.8l that was a salesmens truck that had 240k plus on it when we got rid of it, rust was getting to it original motor in it and i think second tranny, sold it and the guy who bought it parted it out, sold the motor for what he paid for the truck!


I have considered the 1500HD. One thing I noticed about the 1500HDs is some have 6 lug wheels and some have 8 lug wheels. Is there a diference between the two? I know it usualy gos 6 lug = 1/2 ton and 8 lug = 3/4 ton. But, I wasn't sure about the 1500HDs.


----------



## 06Sierra

I almost bought a 1500HD when I got my current truck. It was an 05 and I bought an 06, price was about the same though. The only reason I didn't was because I was living in Baileyville and traveling north a fair amount. After I got back up here I was traveling down there weekly for almost a year. I haven't had a problem with my truck plowing, knock on wood! The only thing I have done to it is a wheel bearing and the brakes need to be done this summer.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1276702 said:


> I have considered the 1500HD. One thing I noticed about the 1500HDs is some have 6 lug wheels and some have 8 lug wheels. Is there a diference between the two? I know it usualy gos 6 lug = 1/2 ton and 8 lug = 3/4 ton. But, I wasn't sure about the 1500HDs.


The 1500HD's all have 8 lugs, if its a 6 lug than its a regular 1500. If you want to plow with it, get an 04+ F150. Don't want to start any wars but GM 1500's have the weakest front end/rear axles of the 1/2 tons. You'll be replacing parts all the time. The F150 is truly built the heaviest of the 1/2 tons and can take a beating, stay solid inside and out (no rattles down the road) and will still have a good resale value.

Just my opinion after owning a few and working on a fleet of 7,000+ per year for the past 6 years.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1276778 said:


> The 1500HD's all have 8 lugs, if its a 6 lug than its a regular 1500. If you want to plow with it, get an 04+ F150. Don't want to start any wars but GM 1500's have the weakest front end/rear axles of the 1/2 tons. You'll be replacing parts all the time. The F150 is truly built the heaviest of the 1/2 tons and can take a beating, stay solid inside and out (no rattles down the road) and will still have a good resale value.
> 
> Just my opinion after owning a few and working on a fleet of 7,000+ per year for the past 6 years.


Thanks for your input Bobby. But, I just got rid of one Ford that was a major POS. I know it wasn't any F-150 but, after seing the quality of that Ranger I would have a hard time buying another Ford.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1276782 said:


> Thanks for your input Bobby. But, I just got rid of one Ford that was a major POS. I know it wasn't any F-150 but, after seing the quality of that Ranger I would have a hard time buying another Ford.


Right, but your comparing a Ranger to an F150. The Ranger hadn't been touched by Ford since basically the mid 90's. Its liks saying a GMC Sonoma/Chevy S10 is crap so their 1/2 tons are also crap. Actually their newer Colorado/Canyon's are crap, but their full size trucks are pretty nice since its where they make all their money an invest most of it back into.

If you look into a Chevy 1500- check the rockers, cab corners, under the bed behind the tail gate all for rust. Check the front end (that one with a leveling kit will need CV's soon, ball joints, and possibly wheel bearings). Next look into the rear end - Chevy still uses Drum brakes in the rear's today which amazes me - Check for sounds, clicking, binding etc.

Not trying to downplay the trucks as they are nice, but they are definitely the weakest built of the half tons out there if you plan on plowing or working it. I'd hate to see someone like you who works your ass off spend your money on a truck just to have a bunch of problems down the road.

Also - 06Sierra has one season of plowing his driveway on his truck and it already needs a wheel bearing and brake lines. In 3 years of plowing driveways over the course of a 100+ miles radius with my Dakota I replaced 1 ball joint, 1 wheel bearing, and front shocks, most of which were caused by cranking the Tbars and running 305/70/16's all Summer.


----------



## 06Sierra

plowguy43;1276815 said:


> Right, but your comparing a Ranger to an F150. The Ranger hadn't been touched by Ford since basically the mid 90's. Its liks saying a GMC Sonoma/Chevy S10 is crap so their 1/2 tons are also crap. Actually their newer Colorado/Canyon's are crap, but their full size trucks are pretty nice since its where they make all their money an invest most of it back into.
> 
> If you look into a Chevy 1500- check the rockers, cab corners, under the bed behind the tail gate all for rust. Check the front end (that one with a leveling kit will need CV's soon, ball joints, and possibly wheel bearings). Next look into the rear end - Chevy still uses Drum brakes in the rear's today which amazes me - Check for sounds, clicking, binding etc.
> 
> Not trying to downplay the trucks as they are nice, but they are definitely the weakest built of the half tons out there if you plan on plowing or working it. I'd hate to see someone like you who works your ass off spend your money on a truck just to have a bunch of problems down the road.
> 
> Also - 06Sierra has one season of plowing his driveway on his truck and it already needs a wheel bearing and brake lines. In 3 years of plowing driveways over the course of a 100+ miles radius with my Dakota I replaced 1 ball joint, 1 wheel bearing, and front shocks, most of which were caused by cranking the Tbars and running 305/70/16's all Summer.


If you can find a good deal on an F-150, I would seriously look at it. They aren't bad trucks at all. I would probably shy away from a lifted truck. Unless you take a very close look at it.

Actually, the wheel bearing was done in late 08 or early 09. I bought the truck in March 08 and put the plow on that summer. In November I got a transfer up here, but my wife and kids stayed in Baileyville until we could sell the house. Through that winter I traveled the 140 miles one way every week with the plow on. Anyone who travels Route 1 knows how bad it is, especially between Danforth and Topsfield. That is when the bearing was done. It's not the brake lines, it is the brakes that need to be done. I don't think over 90,000 miles is too bad on brakes. That is about the mileage the Yukon had on it when I did them. GM has always treated me well and it would be hard for me to have anything else. This winter I plowed my driveway and at the house we just moved out of for the landlord. I will say that neither of these driveways is easy. The old house is up hill from the road, sucks when the snow is wet! My house is long, about a half mile long total and 18ft wide. I know it is a far cry from commercial plowing, but if you take it easy you should be fine with either brand.

Have you guys seen the trailers they use to haul broccoli from the field to storage? Not sure what they weigh when full, but it's not light. I have seen a 1500 GMC pull one from one end of the field to the road, multiple times. This truck lives it's life on field roads in the summer and fall and it is worked hard. Never had any rear end issues. the front end had stuff replaced yearly. We'll see how a 2011 F-150 holds up compared, if he works it that hard.


----------



## 06Sierra

One more tip for you Mercer, as far as looking at GMs. Make sure when you start the truck that the ABS light comes on for a second. The ABS sensors are known to get corroded making the ABS kick on at about 5 mph. Some people will just pull the bulb out of the dash if it is on. Something to ask the owner about as well, if they have had that issue in the past.


----------



## mercer_me

Thanks for all the information guys. My cousin knows literaly almost every thing there is to know about Chevy and GMC 1/2 ton trucks. He knows all the problem areas and what to look for. He will most likely go with me when I go look at trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

So, we are still on for Margaritas tomarow at 12 noon rite?


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1277163 said:


> So, we are still on for Margaritas tomarow at 12 noon rite?


Yup, I believe 4 of us will be there


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1277188 said:


> Yup, I believe 4 of us will be there


Ok, sounds good. I will se you guys tomarow.


----------



## Dewey

Sounds like a plan.... I was thinkin Sunday.... not sure why..... But I will rethink my weekend and be there.........


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1277163 said:


> So, we are still on for Margaritas tomarow at 12 noon rite?


I'll be there, not sure who to look for when I head inside though? I have never met any of you fellow plow enthusiasts.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1277256 said:


> I'll be there, not sure who to look for when I head inside though? I have never met any of you fellow plow enthusiasts.


I will have the green Tundra and I will be wearing a "Warren Brothers" hat with a picture of an excavator on it.


----------



## bacwudzme

Sorry guys would love to go but just to busy with work. Maybe next time.


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1277256 said:


> I'll be there, not sure who to look for when I head inside though? I have never met any of you fellow plow enthusiasts.


LOL Well I've been told I stick out in a crowd..... look for 6'3" bald guy... with a beard :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

I guarrantee you won't miss my truck... I'll be wearing a black sweat shirt with the same logo on the back....... Lets just meet in the lobby and we'll go in as a group...


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1277288 said:


> I guarrantee you won't miss my truck... I'll be wearing a black sweat shirt with the same logo on the back....... Lets just meet in the lobby and we'll go in as a group...


Ok, it sounds like a plan. Dewey and I have met before so I will most likely be standinding with him.


----------



## mercer_me

I had a great time at Margaritas guys. To bad we didn't have more people. But, it was still a great time. It's nice seing Moss Man and Mick76 in person.


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1277345 said:


> I had a great time at Margaritas guys. To bad we didn't have more people. But, it was still a great time. It's nice seing Moss Man and Mick76 in person.


Yes indeed, it is good to put some faces with the screen names here! I look forward to going again, whenever that might be.


----------



## Mick76

Thumbs Up Beers and plowing....How can you go wrong?....:laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

I got a lawn mower today. Actually it isn't mine, it's my fathers. A couple years ago he bought a 25hp Cub Cadet with a snow blower for his driveway. Last summer, a guy he works with sold his Cub but not the mower deck. Dad ended up buying the deck even though he doesn't need it at his house, it takes him 20 minutes to mow his lawn with a push mower. My parents are trying to sell their house and the garage is very small. Dad wanted to get it out to clean up the garage some. I told him he could park it in my barn and he told me to use it this summer. The deck is 54". It will be interesting to see how long it takes me to get it done this summer. I'm going to guess at least 4 to 5 hours though. I still have my 42" Crapsman as well. There will probably be days with my wife and I mowing at the same time to get it done. Who knows, maybe she won't mind having a tractor with a bigger mower and I can get a compact tractor next year instead of a zt.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1277523 said:


> I got a lawn mower today. Actually it isn't mine, it's my fathers. A couple years ago he bought a 25hp Cub Cadet with a snow blower for his driveway. Last summer, a guy he works with sold his Cub but not the mower deck. Dad ended up buying the deck even though he doesn't need it at his house, it takes him 20 minutes to mow his lawn with a push mower. My parents are trying to sell their house and the garage is very small. Dad wanted to get it out to clean up the garage some. I told him he could park it in my barn and he told me to use it this summer. The deck is 54". It will be interesting to see how long it takes me to get it done this summer. I'm going to guess at least 4 to 5 hours though. I still have my 42" Crapsman as well. There will probably be days with my wife and I mowing at the same time to get it done. Who knows, maybe she won't mind having a tractor with a bigger mower and I can get a compact tractor next year instead of a zt.


You need a 40HP+ tractor with a 6' finish mover on the back. My friend has one and he says it works great and it cut his time down ALOT.


----------



## 06Sierra

The problem with that is all the trees here. I would love to have something that big. But there are too many spots that anything over 60" won't fit. A zt would be great, so wouldn't a compact with a 60" deck and a couple more attachments. Both have advantages here. We will have to see after this summer.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1277619 said:


> The problem with that is all the trees here. I would love to have something that big. But there are too many spots that anything over 60" won't fit. A zt would be great, so wouldn't a compact with a 60" deck and a couple more attachments. Both have advantages here. We will have to see after this summer.


What you need is one of these:









And one of these:









Then you can mow with one of these:


----------



## 06Sierra

LOL. That was good Mercer!! The back yard isn't as bad as the front and beside the house. The trees in the back are spread out more. I could really use a bucket and rear blade right now to take care of some gravel that I relocated with the plow.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1277676 said:


> LOL. That was good Mercer!! The back yard isn't as bad as the front and beside the house. The trees in the back are spread out more. I could really use a bucket and rear blade right now to take care of some gravel that I relocated with the plow.


You could always buy an old tractor with a bucket loader. I use my 1978 Allis-Chalmers 5050 50hp tractor all the time. No, it's not as nice as a new one. But, it does every thing I need it to do.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well i will be intersted in seeing how long it will take me to mow this summer with my new tractor and the 6ft finish mower, my guess is it will probly take longer to hook up the mower then to acttually mow haha


----------



## 06Sierra

bigbadbrad;1277709 said:


> Well i will be intersted in seeing how long it will take me to mow this summer with my new tractor and the 6ft finish mower, my guess is it will probly take longer to hook up the mower then to acttually mow haha


What do you mow for acreage? We have about 5 acres with another 2 1/2 acres that will only be mowed a few times a year.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Haha your going to laugh, 1/2 acre at my house i would say, all a hill, mower came with tractor so I will use it, I am not staying at this house forever, i would like to own more land at the next place so I will keep it for now.


----------



## 06Sierra

That's awesome!! Sounds like one of the guys I work with. He has a New Holland and it takes him under a half hour to mow his lawn. We have 15 acres, but about half of it is woods on the other side of the stream. There is 64 acres for sale that buts up to my property. If I had $35000 floating around I would buy that.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1277760 said:


> That's awesome!! Sounds like one of the guys I work with. He has a New Holland and it takes him under a half hour to mow his lawn. We have 15 acres, but about half of it is woods on the other side of the stream. There is 64 acres for sale that buts up to my property. If I had $35000 floating around I would buy that.


Where do you live that 64 acres is going for $35000? I'd buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## 06Sierra

Fort Fairfield. http://www.remax.com/property/85148736-61000138/230-Sam-Everett-Rd-Fort_Fairfield-ME-04742/


----------



## plowguy43

I'm buying it and building a strip mall


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1277874 said:


> I'm buying it and building a strip mall


yeah and then going bankrupt cause there is noone to go shoping there haha

that is acctually a pretty good price wish there woulda been some land like that fro sale up here 2 years ago when i was looking for some


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1277760 said:


> That's awesome!! Sounds like one of the guys I work with. He has a New Holland and it takes him under a half hour to mow his lawn. We have 15 acres, but about half of it is woods on the other side of the stream. There is 64 acres for sale that buts up to my property. If I had $35000 floating around I would buy that.


I wish I could get 64 acres for $35,000 around hear. I would cut all the wood off it and strip the gravel. Then I would put house lots in. But, it would be nice to have 64 more acres to hunt on and just cut a few loads of wood a year.


----------



## 06Sierra

There is a stream that runs through there too. Just a Tim Hortons, a gas station and a Margaritas would be nice. They would stay plenty busy. The Canadians would keep you in business alone. Cross the road, go over the hill about a half mile and you are in Canada. My commute to work is a mile and a half.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1277949 said:


> There is a stream that runs through there too. Just a Tim Hortons, a gas station and a Margaritas would be nice. They would stay plenty busy. The Canadians would keep you in business alone. Cross the road, go over the hill about a half mile and you are in Canada. My commute to work is a mile and a half.


dont forget a marden's then it will be booming


----------



## 06Sierra

If you are going to do Mardens you might as well do wal mart too


----------



## plowguy43

I am in talks with wal mart for my strip mall. Stay tuned. Maybe even a hooters.


----------



## bigbadbrad

10-4 on the hooters

gas went up to 3.999 in town tonight


----------



## Moss Man

Darn it all, why did I have to spot this on Craigslist? It's a Xtreme V, not the EZ. It'd be the perfect replacement for my staight blade.........I want Stainless, but this looks like a deal;

http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2323705624.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yellow blade. Purchased plow in January and used 5 times. Won't need anymore. I have paperwork and manuals. Has Everything complete for a 1999-2004 f250 or f350 has handheld joystick controller. I paid $5400 new three months ago at Portsmouth Ford. No lowballers, or scammers. Save $1500 now for a new plow there are not many new V-plows out there for $4k. Cash only. Leave a phone number in your email if you are serious about buying and I will call you back. The only trades considered is a 4x4 3/4 or 1 ton pick-up in good shape no junk prefer Fords but would consider others. Would consider selling blade, module and wiring without push plates. $4000.00 Thanks


----------



## bacwudzme

Moss Man;1278231 said:


> Darn it all, why did I have to spot this on Craigslist? It's a Xtreme V, not the EZ. It'd be the perfect replacement for my staight blade.........I want Stainless, but this looks like a deal;
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2323705624.html
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For 400.00 dollors more you can have that exact set up brand new in creates! And if you really dont like the painted plowskins and your up in the money just buy the SS skins.
> 
> I think for me the V blade will pay for itself. Its one of those things in life you just cant justify enough but once you bite the bullet and use it and see time wise, fuel wise you will say sh!t should have done this sooner. Keep your eyes peeled for better deals I just think there are better deals.
> 
> And I can asure you there was more than 5 storms since January


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife would get mad at me if there was a hooters. I would be there all the time! Gas went to $3.99 here a few days ago.


----------



## plowguy43

WalMart backed out, in talks with Target now.


----------



## 06Sierra

Even better. If there was a Target up here, I would never step foot in Wal Mart again.


----------



## plowguy43

Finally got to put the 2.5" spacers on the front end of the truck and replaced all 4 shocks. Still had the stockers on with some life left after 81k miles and plowing since at least before 60k miles when I bought it (was already set up for a Fisher when I bought it). 

I went to put my 2" lift blocks in the rear but the ubolts I got weren't long enough...PITA. Almost time to do some yard work once the lake in my front lawn dries up. That snow in front of the garage is from the roof - crazy that its still there....


----------



## mercer_me

I test drove a 2008 GMC 1500 with a 4.3 V6 today. I new before I tried it I wouldln't like the 4.3 but, I tryed it any ways. To be honest it went down the road realy good and cruised right along good. But, it just didn't have as much "pep" as a 4.8 or 5.3. It would be a good truck for somebody not doing much hauling or plowing. But, since I'm going to put a plow on the truck I buy I need a V8. I wish that truck had a 4.8 or 5.3 becouse I realy liked it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

get the same as or worse fuel milage with that v-6, stay away haha keep looking you will find one


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1279923 said:


> get the same as or worse fuel milage with that v-6, stay away haha keep looking you will find one


Ya, that's what everybody says. It was a nice truck though, it had 36,000 miles and it had the remander of the 5 year 100,000 mile warrenty. But, there is no way I'm going to buy a truck I don't want. Like I said if it had had a 4.8 or 5.3 I would have most likely bought it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys, hope we can offically say its over... My buddy and I worked at my Uncle's house today, in 6hrs we dethatched 2500+sq ft, edged 60+ft, and put in 11yrds of mulch. When we were putting mulch in we were putting down roughly 4yrds/hr..


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1279942 said:


> Well boys, hope we can offically say its over... My buddy and I worked at my Uncle's house today, in 6hrs we dethatched 2500+sq ft, edged 60+ft, and put in 11yrds of mulch. When we were putting mulch in we were putting down roughly 4yrds/hr..


You know for tomarow they are calling for 1 to 4 inches for most of Central Maine and Northern and Western Maine could get 8+ inches.


----------



## bigbadbrad

might get 5 inches up here tommrow, i got my new rims for my car with the tires on it and all, just waiting for it to stop snowing to put them on, its been cold lately too, i am ready for spring allready!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Their saying a few slushy inches north of bangor with higher amounts farther north, I'm in bangor so if we get any it'll melt quick...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1279954 said:


> Their saying a few slushy inches north of bangor with higher amounts farther north, I'm in bangor so if we get any it'll melt quick...


Ya, I'm thinking it mite stick to the grass some. But, I highly doubt it will stick to the road at all. I know my uncle is hoping it won't becouse he just brought all his trucks home, washed them and put them away for the Summer.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1279956 said:


> Ya, I'm thinking it mite stick to the grass some. But, I highly doubt it will stick to the road at all. I know my uncle is hoping it won't becouse he just brought all his trucks home, washed them and put them away for the Summer.


Ya, I have to do more edging tomorrow rain, snow, or shine.


----------



## 06Sierra

They are calling for 2-4 here. Depending on where you look, it may mix or change over to rain. Any amount we get won't stay for long at least. There isn't much snow left in my yard. Even the snowbanks are pretty much gone now.


----------



## bigbadbrad

my yard still has alot of snow, takes for ever to melt, and stays wet for a while, I got some lawn repairs to do thanks to the rain we had in december, it sucks


----------



## mercer_me

It's 32 degrees and it was snowing, now it's freezing rain and it's coming down hard.


----------



## bigbadbrad

we got at least 4 inches so far, still coming down too


----------



## 06Sierra

We got a few inches here. It mixed with sleet and rain for a while this afternoon. The ride to Limestone for work wasn't too bad this afternoon. The ride home at midnight is going to suck!! I'm glad we had firearms training yesterday and not today.


----------



## bigbadbrad

no rain here at all, called my driveways ealier, all of them said to leave it and not plow, thats fine by me, cause the harleys and wheelers are in the way of the plow now haha


----------



## plowguy43

Hey Guys,

I'm selling my truck for $13,000, all info is listed in the for sale section. I'm offering a $100 finders fee for anyone who refers someone to purchase my truck (if they actually purchase it). 

Thanks!


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1281286 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm selling my truck for $13,000, all info is listed in the for sale section. I'm offering a $100 finders fee for anyone who refers someone to purchase my truck (if they actually purchase it).
> 
> Thanks!


Buying another truck? Or getting out of plowing?


----------



## bigbadbrad

does it come with plow?


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1281309 said:


> Buying another truck? Or getting out of plowing?


Just buying an older truck outright and getting rid of my payment. Looking to buy some investment properties and need a low debt to income ratio for loans.



bigbadbrad;1281368 said:


> does it come with plow?


No - I'm removing all plow wiring/push plates/light bar/hideaways/toolbox from the truck for the $13,000. If someone is interested in any of this I'm willing to work out some type of a deal.


----------



## plowguy43

Just bought the replacement truck- 99 ram 2500 quad cab short bed that had a 8' MM1 included. Has a reman'd engine with 20k miles, every reciept for the last 3 years, and I stole it. granted it needs some tlc but its a great deal.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1281497 said:


> Looking to buy some investment properties .


what are you looking 2 buy? single families, apts, commercial?...i was into it for many years.....


----------



## 06Sierra

He is putting a hooters next door to me


----------



## plowguy43

Mick- looking at multi families to rent out.

06Sierra- LOL very true!


----------



## Mick76

Bobby,
I had 20 units at one time...... I've got a killer rental agreement if you'd like it..... now a days be careful of the lead paint issue (most apts building where built before 1978 and have the stuff in them...its getting to be a costly subject) where are you looking to buy? L/A?.... I've got my old house in Auburn that was a 2 family unit then I converted it over to a single if your interested in purchasing..... I've got a renter in there now going on 2 years..... I've found single units are easier to rent then multis and the tenants stay in them longer


----------



## stan the man

i have 3 home rental. i got went my mom past on. they are on the same road i am on die end road. i like the money every month. i rent to family in the service. it work out great.


----------



## mercer_me

I went up to Pleasant Ridge with my buddies yeatserday to go fishing and we couldn't get to Rowe Pond becoue there was still spots with 2 feet of snow in the road and we couldn't get through. We made it to Clear Pond and had to turn around becouse of the snow. Clear pond still had ice on it. It's like a diferent world up there.


----------



## 06Sierra

That sucks!! The broccoli farmer my brother works for started planting yesterday.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1282187 said:


> Bobby,
> I had 20 units at one time...... I've got a killer rental agreement if you'd like it..... now a days be careful of the lead paint issue (most apts building where built before 1978 and have the stuff in them...its getting to be a costly subject) where are you looking to buy? L/A?.... I've got my old house in Auburn that was a 2 family unit then I converted it over to a single if your interested in purchasing..... I've got a renter in there now going on 2 years..... I've found single units are easier to rent then multis and the tenants stay in them longer


Interesting about the 1 unit rental's, but it makes sense. More privacy, no one else to annoy you, "feels" like your own home. I'll definitely take you up on the offer for the contract.

Here are a few pics of the truck, I'm selling the plow for $1100, or the entire setup for a 2003-2009 Ram 2500 for $1500.


----------



## bigbadbrad

hmm will the mm1 fot on mm2 brackets? i know some one who is looking for a plow on his f-150 that is allready set up on the truckside, is it a 3 plug? and about how far is ottisfeild from bangor? cause he lives up in fort kent, but if he can get a good deal on the plow i am sure he will travel for it


----------



## 06Sierra

MM1 will fit MM2 push plates.


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1282661 said:


> hmm will the mm1 fot on mm2 brackets? i know some one who is looking for a plow on his f-150 that is allready set up on the truckside, is it a 3 plug? and about how far is ottisfeild from bangor? cause he lives up in fort kent, but if he can get a good deal on the plow i am sure he will travel for it





06Sierra;1282690 said:


> MM1 will fit MM2 push plates.


What 06Sierra said. It is a 3 plug insta act setup, year is 2000. It came with the original factory owners manual and is in great shape. Very solid, no holes, just some surface rust. Hydraulics are actually pretty quick, just like my Xblade was. Let me know if he's interested.

Oh yeah, I'm about an hour from Bangor but would meet up if he was seriously interested.

Thanks


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup will tell him about it


----------



## bigbadbrad

do you have a number he can reach you at? you can send it in a pm if you dont want it out for everyone


----------



## bigbadbrad

Hey Will how did you like them pics of the shop I work at on NML? I am in a few pics, my toolbox is in more pics then me haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1282889 said:


> Hey Will how did you like them pics of the shop I work at on NML? I am in a few pics, my toolbox is in more pics then me haha


I liked them pics. You guys have alot of nice logging trucks up there. I will have to look for you and your box. I just went through them real quik earlier.

As you guys know I'm still looking for a truck. But, my aunt toled me that my uncle (the one I go plowing with) just bought a new 2011 GMC 2500HD today. Last I knew he wanted a crew cab 8' bed diesel but, I don't know any specs on the one he bought right now. But, when he picks it up Friday I will get all the info and probly take some pics of it. I can't wait to se it. You got to love new trucks eaven if they arn't yours.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah yell me about it, kinda makes you want to get a new one when everyone else has a new one haha, my mom bought a new 2011 equinox last fall, and my brother bought a new 2011 silverodo z71 when he came back from afganistan this spring, and my dad bought a new 2011 sierra with new fisher this spring also, i am the only one in the family left with "old" vehicles haha


----------



## 06Sierra

Nice to see the rest of your family is smarter than you Sorry, just had to say it, You guys flooded up there yet? My wife was reading somewhere last night that they were with going to evacuate some, or they were thinking about it. Her grand parents live just of Main St by Fish river.


----------



## plowguy43

Brad - PM Sent.

Pretty bored so I figure I'll update you guys on the new trucks progress.

- Just bought an HD/Built tranny for it. Upgraded valve body, shift kit, additional clutches, upgraded to 47RE internals, and HD/Towing Torque converter, plus auxillary cooler with electric fan w/programablethermostat. Also purchased a govenor solenoid replacement from an aftermarket company that uses a GM switch instead- don't really know the difference but its said to be the cure for a lot of the issue's with this tranny. 

-This weekend I'm swapping my new goodyears onto it and putting some used 265's I bought off of Pete's buddy clam digger onto the 04, swapping the lightbar over along with the tool box. Then the 04 will be off to Jolly Johns to see if they want to buy it. Otherwise to the auction she goes. 

After I get the tranny and put it in I'll be bringing it in for some body work at a shop I work with.


----------



## Mick76

Damn, seems like a awful lot of work and $ to get that thing up to snuff..... wouldn't it have been easier to just pay it off? maybe you'll save a few grand doing it the way your going but wow it seems like alot of effort and $ going into your project...hope it works out for ya.....


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1282979 said:


> Nice to see the rest of your family is smarter than you Sorry, just had to say it, You guys flooded up there yet? My wife was reading somewhere last night that they were with going to evacuate some, or they were thinking about it. Her grand parents live just of Main St by Fish river.


no not really cause now they all have big payments haha, really gm is the one that had the best rebates right now, and also ford messed up when thye put electric power steering on the f-150 cause you can not put a plow on it, Dad wanted to buy either ford or gm and he wanted plow on it right away, so he went with gm, and well my brother wanted a new truck right away when he came back from overseas so he just litterly went and bought the first one he tried out at the first dealer he stopped at. And mom wanted to buy from a dealer in town so if she had trouble with it she did not have to go far, and she wanted a small suv, so it was either equinox or escape, she tried an escape and said the inside looked to much like a truck, so she bought the equinox

as for the river they are making it sound worse then it is, nothing like a couple years ago, it will be allset, it is not even touching any of the bridges yet


----------



## stan the man

bigbadbrad;1283052 said:


> no not really cause now they all have big payments haha, really gm is the one that had the best rebates right now, and also ford messed up when thye put electric power steering on the f-150 cause you can not put a plow on it, Dad wanted to buy either ford or gm and he wanted plow on it right away, so he went with gm, and well my brother wanted a new truck right away when he came back from overseas so he just litterly went and bought the first one he tried out at the first dealer he stopped at. And mom wanted to buy from a dealer in town so if she had trouble with it she did not have to go far, and she wanted a small suv, so it was either equinox or escape, she tried an escape and said the inside looked to much like a truck, so she bought the equinox
> 
> as for the river they are making it sound worse then it is, nothing like a couple years ago, it will be allset, it is not even touching any of the bridges yet


 electric power steering on the f-150 why did they do that


----------



## bigbadbrad

stan the man;1283055 said:


> electric power steering on the f-150 why did they do that


thats what i am wondering, the salesmen said that fisher and ford were working together and should have something figured out by fall, i will believe it when i see it


----------



## mercer_me

I know a guy that bought a 2011 F-150 last fall and the dealer toled him he could put a plow on it. Then when he went to get a plow they obviusly toled him he couldn't put a plow on a F-150. He was pissed. I don't blame him, the dealer should have had his facts strait. Ford needs to go back to belt driven power steering pumps like the rest of the world.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1283076 said:


> I know a guy that bought a 2011 F-150 last fall and the dealer toled him he could put a plow on it. Then when he went to get a plow they obviusly toled him he couldn't put a plow on a F-150. He was pissed. I don't blame him, the dealer should have had his facts strait. Ford needs to go back to belt driven power steering pumps like the rest of the world.


I was told the same thing when I bought my 05, in fact I was told as a selling point that the new style version would take a 8' HD plow with no adjusting. Unfortunately I was driving OTR at the time, and was hurrying the purchase process to know any better. A mistake I will never make again.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1283011 said:


> Damn, seems like a awful lot of work and $ to get that thing up to snuff..... wouldn't it have been easier to just pay it off? maybe you'll save a few grand doing it the way your going but wow it seems like alot of effort and $ going into your project...hope it works out for ya.....


Not at all - If I told you what I paid for this truck you'd understand. Plus it has a new engine with 20k miles w/warranty for another 3 years or 80k miles, receipts for everything done to it since 2009. The new tranny has a 3 year 100k mile warranty - my 04 Has no warranty at all. Plus when I sell the plow it'll pay for the tranny- thats a wash IMO. The body work is all free, if I need new panels I'm getting aftermarket at my shops cost. Perks of my job - my MM1 plow that I restored was sandblasted and painted for free which I made a 120% profit on.



stan the man;1283055 said:


> electric power steering on the f-150 why did they do that


Its for gas mileage. Less drag on the engine makes better mileage in the end. A 10% increase is huge and I can attest to the new F150's mileage. The 5.0 CREW Cab 4x4 I drove averaged 18-19mpg over a variety of driving conditions. I was very impressed. Power steering will eventually all be electric, many cars and SUV's have already switched over.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, Cool i hope it all pans our for you payup.... on a side note, I've got the cobra out so just swing on in and we'll go for a ride......Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Me too, even though I'm getting this HD tranny I'm still in the air about it but oh well. 

If I go for a ride do I need to bring a blonde wig with me lol!


----------



## stan the man

lol hope he doesn't put his hand on your leg


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1283166 said:


> lol hope he doesn't put his hand on your leg


LOL - "Ummm Mick, thats not the shifter...":laughing:


----------



## stan the man

lol lol lol lol. today was great day. did a clean up the guy ask how much. i said 600.00. i did all by my self. i did it in 3 hours.


----------



## Mick76

If you wear that wig all bets are off! (after all I am married, you say I DO, they say I DON'T)......LOL


----------



## mercer_me

I went for a ride in my uncle's new 2011 GMC 2500HD. It gos wicked good. It rides excelent for a 3/4 ton and it has realy good power. It's huge though since it's a 8' bed crew cab. He said he is going to buy a new plow for it but he is not sure if it will be a Fisher or a Boss. He is selling his 2003 Dodge 2500 5.7 HEMI crew cab 6' bed with a 8' Boss trip edge. I'm not sure on the price yet but if anybody is interested let me know.


----------



## 06Sierra

This rain needs to stop for a couple weeks!! My lawn was just getting dried out enough to work on and we got a couple inches of rain. I need to mow, but I haven't had a chance to power broom the lawn either. I managed to get some done today but there isn't much left that is dry. Of course they are calling for showers tomorrow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup i am in the same boat as you TJ, cant even go on to much of the lawn with any thing still to wet and just messes everything up, i hop eit dries up soon


----------



## 06Sierra

I can ride the mower around most of it. But it is still too wet to put the broom on. 

I was up in your neck of the woods Saturday night. Had to go to a jack and jill party at the K C.


----------



## stan the man

all my clean ups are all done. all my last week mowing is all done. now just this week of mowing to do this week.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Oh you went to Derek and Sadi's jack and jill? heard it was a good time. I can drive my 4 wheeler on the lawn, but new mud tires tear it up to much, new tractor is kinda heavy to ride on the lawn while it is still soft, does not sink, but makes some ruts hear and there, and that is with turf tires haha, and no way am i driving my superduty on the lawn cause that will probly sink up to the rims haha it's no lightweight, kinda sucks cause i wanna get my plow out of the garage! looks like more rain coming too


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah and still to wet to powerbroom too haha, if i had the money i think i would just pave my whole yard and paint it green haha


----------



## 06Sierra

It was a good time. It was almost 1 when we got home. That's an idea! I can't afford to pave my driveway though.


----------



## 06Sierra

Here comes the rain. Not going to get much done outside today.


----------



## 06Sierra

Gas went up to $4.21 today!!!!! I love how they can get away with this crap. It was $4.15 before oil dropped below $100. Now that oil went back up, so does the price. What a crock.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1283740 said:


> Gas went up to $4.21 today!!!!! I love how they can get away with this crap. It was $4.15 before oil dropped below $100. Now that oil went back up, so does the price. What a crock.


It's down to around $3.90 around hear.


----------



## 06Sierra

I wish!! Did it go down recently?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1283780 said:


> I wish!! Did it go down recently?


Ya, it went down about 10 cents around hear.


----------



## 06Sierra

WOW!!! I wonder what the excuse is for that???


----------



## stan the man

i paid 4.01 today gas


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is round two, working a double today. Gotta support Exxon, Shell, etc. some how!

Luckily for me, most days I only drive a mile and a half to work. Gas isn't too bad for me. My wife on the other hand drives 30 miles round trip.


----------



## stan the man

it just not right on gas prices. it is bad to spent 50.00 a day mowing lawns. that is 12. somethings gallons


----------



## 06Sierra

No kidding! I have somewhere in the area of 4 acres to mow. Not looking forward to it. The house we were in last year, I could mow the lawn 3 or 4 times without filling up my little craftsman.


----------



## stan the man

it just sad. on the price of fuel. i know fuel is going kill me mowing this year.


----------



## 06Sierra

I bet it is! I read an article the other day saying that gas was going to go down 50 cents by June. Before that happens, they have to raise prices 60 cents. Can't lose any money you know! 

On a side note, anyone ever used draftlogic.com. It uses google maps sattelite view and you can mark different points on the map to get measurements. According to that I will be mowing just shy of 5 acres.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Can you send me the link 06Sierra? I'd like to find out how much I mow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup gas went up to 4.21 here in FK, 

Anyone going to Loggerramma in bangor this weekend? I will be down there to check it out on saturday, hope the weather is nice!


----------



## 06Sierra

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-calculator.htm

Put your address in the "search for location" box and it will get you close. Once you are zoomed in where you want it, click on one corner to start. Click a second time gives you a line. Keep going until you have your area marked out. Under the map it show square meters, sq. ft, acreage and some other measurements.


----------



## 06Sierra

Wrong one, sorry. Here is the correct one. http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1283813 said:


> yup gas went up to 4.21 here in FK,
> 
> Anyone going to Loggerramma in bangor this weekend? I will be down there to check it out on saturday, hope the weather is nice!


Gas went up to $3.96 around hear.

I'm going to the Logging Show Friday. I'm going to take the day off school becouse it sounds like Friday's weather is going to be better than Saturday and I mite go camping Saturday with some friends. This will be the third time I have gone to the Bangor show and I went to the show in Vermont last year. Both are great shows. Eaven people that don't work in the logging industry can enjoy the show, it's very interesting to se all the new logging products out there.


----------



## Dewey

I'm heading there Friday..... I've always enjoyed the show too !!! Keep an eye out for me Mercer !!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1283865 said:


> I'm heading there Friday..... I've always enjoyed the show too !!! Keep an eye out for me Mercer !!


I'll keep my eye out for you Dewey. If you se me, come over and say "hi." I'm going to wear my Northern Maine Loggers shirt and will have my Warren Brothers hat that says Will on the back.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well top by the Daigle and Houghton booth and buy a couple western stars, or IH's heck even an Isuzu, i dont care just as long as we sell some stuff haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1283910 said:


> well top by the Daigle and Houghton booth and buy a couple western stars, or IH's heck even an Isuzu, i dont care just as long as we sell some stuff haha


LOL "Charles Logging" isn't big enough for trucks as of now. I need a skidder before I can buy any trucks. HAHA. Then when I do buy trucks they are going to be Ford L9000s with rebuilt CAT engines.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1283930 said:


> . Then when I do buy trucks they are going to be Ford L9000s with rebuilt CAT engines.


have fun trying to find one of those in god enough shape to haul logs everyday, and if you do, good luck trying to get parts for them


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1283934 said:


> have fun trying to find one of those in god enough shape to haul logs everyday, and if you do, good luck trying to get parts for them


There is alot of Ford L9000 dump trucks around hear in good shape. But, not many Ford L9000 tractors. My uncle has 4 L series trucks and he said finding parts aint that bad. I just allways thought it would be cool to have a Ford LTL9000 with a 550HP CAT with a Pelletier head board.


----------



## bigbadbrad

what is "cool" does not always pay the bills


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1283967 said:


> what is "cool" does not always pay the bills


I totaly understand. I have no plans for driving or owning a logging truck. If I did it would ne a wheeler with a self loader. I'm more interested in operating equipment and driving dump trucks and plow trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

I just got home from the logging show. I saw Dewey there. It was a great show as allways. There was ALOT to se. John Deere had a prosesor simulator there wich was realy cool. There was a Ford L9000 crane carear there, it was in pretty rough shape though.


----------



## Dewey

Hey Will just got home.... Did you try the simulator ???? I didn't see it : ( .... There is so much there to see I was there till it closed.....Found a few good deals and got a line on some new blades that I'm excited to try.... Good to see you !!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1284084 said:


> Hey Will just got home.... Did you try the simulator ???? I didn't see it : ( .... There is so much there to see I was there till it closed.....Found a few good deals and got a line on some new blades that I'm excited to try.... Good to see you !!!


It was nice seing you to. The simulator was in an inclosed trailer over by the John Deere equipment. I tried it out and it was pretty neat. It was kinda tricky at first but after I cut a few trees it got easier. There is a ALOT of diferent buttons an and controls in them prosesors.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just got back from the Logging show. Pretty impressive, loved all the equipment. Even though I don't know as much about logging equip as other stuff, it's still cool. Seeing all the trucks makes me wanna be a truck driver haha


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1284183 said:


> Just got back from the Logging show. Pretty impressive, loved all the equipment. Even though I don't know as much about logging equip as other stuff, it's still cool. Seeing all the trucks makes me wanna be a truck driver haha


Like I said before you don't have to be a logger to enjoy the logging show. There was alot of nice equipment there. Future job? That's a good posibility. I will more likely an excavator or feller buncher operator though.

Hear is a couple pictures of me sitting in a Tiger Cat crane that Mark McBreairty took.


----------



## Dewey

Will you should check out Marks Facebook page..... Northern Logger


----------



## GMCHD plower

I got in a few Mack Titans and loved them! If I could find a market for just doing short hauling around here would be nice.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1284191 said:


> Will you should check out Marks Facebook page..... Northern Logger


Ya, I'm on that page. I saw he put them pictures on there. I'm Northern Maine Loggers #1 fan. He eaven sent me a free T-shirt.



GMCHD plower;1284200 said:


> I got in a few Mack Titans and loved them! If I could find a market for just doing short hauling around here would be nice.


I liked the Western Stars my self. Did you se that Volvo that was an automatic?


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1284224 said:


> Ya, I'm on that page. I saw he put them pictures on there. I'm Northern Maine Loggers #1 fan. He eaven sent me a free T-shirt.
> 
> I liked the Western Stars my self. Did you se that Volvo that was an automatic?


No I didn't, only got in one volvo I believe... I also got in a few skidders, a loader, ex, and felcon.


----------



## plowguy43

Well just an update-
Sold off the MM1 plow that came with the 99 Ram, the push plates and wiring off of my 04 Ram to a guy from bangor yesterday. I removed the lightbar, hideaways, and tool box from the 04. Then I swapped over my harness and fishstick to the EZV to the 99 and the new transmission is supposed to be at my house tomorrow. Looks like this weekend I'll be tossing the tranny in the 99 and getting her ready for the road. Then maybe removing the leveling kit I just put in the 04 since the dealers want it completely stock, thankfully I can put it in the 99. 

Oh yeah, then swapping the tires over to the 99 as well and hopefully saying goodbye to the 04.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby,
Got your eyes on any property yet? Lots of good bargins out there......but the "experts" are also saying re values are going to tumble another 8% this year... I love it when they bear such good news!......


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1284465 said:


> Bobby,
> Got your eyes on any property yet? Lots of good bargins out there......but the "experts" are also saying re values are going to tumble another 8% this year... I love it when they bear such good news!......


Yes we are definitely looking. Unfortunetly a lot hinges on getting rid of the 04 Ram, then waiting at least 3 months for the credit report to be updated and going from there. I've been listening to the "wonderful" news as well - gotta love it. Thankfully I have a decent connection on foreclosures which I'm hoping will help in the search as well.

How's my cobra doing!prsport


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1284466 said:


> How's my cobra doing!prsport


I've taken it out once, now we've got all this rain!......:realmad:


----------



## 06Sierra

I was out in the garage yesterday cleaning up a little, it is still a mess from moving, and my daughter was out there playing. She decided that her hands were getting cold and wanted to go inside. As we were walking to the house, I look over in the field in front of the house and see a moose. It was just a young one but we were only about 75 yards from it. The darn thing didn't seem to care at all that we were there. We watched it for a good 5 minutes before it wondered off into the woods! My daughter was excited to see one, let alone be that close. She is a little young to remember the one I shot a few years ago.


----------



## MSS Mow

06Sierra;1284703 said:


> I was out in the garage yesterday cleaning up a little, it is still a mess from moving, and my daughter was out there playing. She decided that her hands were getting cold and wanted to go inside. As we were walking to the house, I look over in the field in front of the house and see a moose. It was just a young one but we were only about 75 yards from it. The darn thing didn't seem to care at all that we were there. We watched it for a good 5 minutes before it wondered off into the woods! My daughter was excited to see one, let alone be that close. She is a little young to remember the one I shot a few years ago.


I had one visit my place a couple weeks ago. I had a neighbor (my Boss dealer too) stop by and got some pictures with it.


----------



## 06Sierra

You guys were close! That is pretty cool. I got a pic but it was on my BB and I zoomed in some, so the pic really sucks.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1284703 said:


> I was out in the garage yesterday cleaning up a little, it is still a mess from moving, and my daughter was out there playing. She decided that her hands were getting cold and wanted to go inside. As we were walking to the house, I look over in the field in front of the house and see a moose. It was just a young one but we were only about 75 yards from it. The darn thing didn't seem to care at all that we were there. We watched it for a good 5 minutes before it wondered off into the woods! My daughter was excited to see one, let alone be that close. She is a little young to remember the one I shot a few years ago.


That's pretty cool, it's allways fun seing moose. Once in a while I will se one walk acrost my lawn and I se tracks on my lawn quite often from when they walked acrost it in the night. It probly couldn't eaven se you. Moose have very bad vision. Most of the time if they are that far away and the all of a sudden take off it's becouse they smelt you. They are like deer when it comes to smelling. When I shot my moose it was less than 30 yards away from me and it had no idea I was there.


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1284730 said:


> I had one visit my place a couple weeks ago. I had a neighbor (my Boss dealer too) stop by and got some pictures with it.


WOW that is close. I have bean that close to a mosse only once. I was out behind my house with my Dad and there was about six of them back there and they started to run and one of them was running rite at us and almost ran myt Dad and I over. If my Dad hadn't of put his arms up and yeld it probly would have ran rite over us.


----------



## stan the man

this this winter


----------



## stan the man

that last picture was wrong this a friend picture at his place


----------



## 06Sierra

Great pics!!


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1284750 said:


> this this winter


That is a big buck. Why can't I se one that big when I'm hunting?


----------



## stan the man

hunting season i hunt off my deck. i get one every year. i have a lot of pictures of deer. that i have taken around my place. i have farm animals. and the deer with hang out with the farm animals. 
i have 2 goats 2 donkeys and 3 bulls and 35 turkeys and chickens


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone watch Deadliest catch last night? I saw a commercial for Dodge that had the Pelletier Brothers Logging featured in it. They were talking about their company and driving a Power Wagon off road in the logging roads. Was a really cool commercial, they mentioned Maine and everything.

I just looked at their website and these guys are cashing in - logging, manufacturing logging trailers, and a restaurant (my inlaws visited it and said it was really cool).


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1284788 said:


> Anyone watch Deadliest catch last night? I saw a commercial for Dodge that had the Pelletier Brothers Logging featured in it. They were talking about their company and driving a Power Wagon off road in the logging roads. Was a really cool commercial, they mentioned Maine and everything.
> 
> I just looked at their website and these guys are cashing in - logging, manufacturing logging trailers, and a restaurant (my inlaws visited it and said it was really cool).


The Pelletiers have allways bean GM guys but, Dodge gave them that Power Wagon so they would do a comercial. I have bean to their restaurant and it was realy nice, it had alot of logging pictures all through it. It was realy nice.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup they are all switching to dodge now, dodge is pretty much giving them the trucks is what i heard


----------



## 06Sierra

They would not only have to give it to me, but also pay me to drive it. Sorry guys, I know a few of you like Dodge. I just don't care for them, never have and probably never will.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1284842 said:


> They would not only have to give it to me, but also pay me to drive it. Sorry guys, I know a few of you like Dodge. I just don't care for them, never have and probably never will.


They probably are. If you haven't driven a new one then you'd be surprised how nice they are now. But I can understand where your coming from if you judge from past experiences, its why I'll never buy a GM truck to use for work.


----------



## mercer_me

I saw a nice F-550 with a one way plow, a wing and a stainles dump in Norridgewock today. It wasn't a 2011 but it looked like it was brand new.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm going to the Lynyrd Skynyrd and ZZ Top concert tonite. I'm going to be in the 3rd row center stage! I have sean Lynyrd Skynyrd before. But, I have never sean ZZ Top. I can't wait. I love both bands and it should be a great show.


----------



## 06Sierra

plowguy43;1284922 said:


> They probably are. If you haven't driven a new one then you'd be surprised how nice they are now. But I can understand where your coming from if you judge from past experiences, its why I'll never buy a GM truck to use for work.


Honestly it has nothing to do with past experience. I have just never like the looks of them and I never like how the felt going down the road. I really can't, and won't, say anything negative about them reliability wise because I don't know. I just don't care for them. GM on the other hand has been very good to me. I had a 98 1500 and now my 06 1500 and 04 Yukon.

I managed to get about 2 and a half hours of mowing in today. Still have a good 2 hours left, not including trimming. At one point I stopped to get some gas and saw the moose again. This time it was right behind the shed, next to the barn. I think it was almost in the driveway before I came along with the mower. The neighbor said he heard a bear down by the stream today as well, he saw one heck of a big track to go with it.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1284962 said:


> I managed to get about 2 and a half hours of mowing in today. Still have a good 2 hours left, not including trimming. At one point I stopped to get some gas and saw the moose again. This time it was right behind the shed, next to the barn. I think it was almost in the driveway before I came along with the mower. The neighbor said he heard a bear down by the stream today as well, he saw one heck of a big track to go with it.


If I were you I'd have a gun rack mounted on your mower! I've seen 1 moose in my area 5 years ago when I drove up to my house for the inspection. Ran right across the road from the lake down the street from my house. Wasn't very old either but ever since then I haven't seen one. The deer haven't really been around in about 2 years either...


----------



## mercer_me

If any of you guys know anybody looking for a car, my Dad inherited a 2001 Buick Century Custom and I'm selling it for him. He is selling it for $3,000 OBO. It has 136,314 miles on it. It has a 3100 SFI V6 engine, a U-Haul towing hitch, power windows and locks, electric power drivers seat, and a brand new Ever Start battery. It's in good shape, with a little bit of surface rust down by the rocker panels. I have it on Craig's List - http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2392021029.html


----------



## 06Sierra

The neighbor was telling me that last year he counted 18 deer at the end of his field. That is beside and behind my house. Guns will be handy this fall. I am out of town limits and far enough away from the road and other houses


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1285065 said:


> The neighbor was telling me that last year he counted 18 deer at the end of his field. That is beside and behind my house. Guns will be handy this fall. I am out of town limits and far enough away from the road and other houses


if you need help with your deer problem just let me know, If i was you i would be putting a couple salt licks out and plant some clover out back


----------



## mercer_me

We had our Prom last night at Skowheagan Area High School. I went whering a black tux with a camo vest and tie. It actualy looked pretty good. The only thing I can't figure out is why I was given the "Biggest Hick Award" for the class of 2011. Thumbs Up Anyways hear are a couple pictures of me in my tux.


----------



## JTK324

Hey mercer where in maine you located? i know your a big tundra guy and was wondering if i could possibly check out your tundra while I am stuck up here???


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1285574 said:


> Hey mercer where in maine you located? i know your a big tundra guy and was wondering if i could possibly check out your tundra while I am stuck up here???


I'm in Mercer wich is between Skowhegan and Farmington, RT.2 gos rite through Mercer. Mercer is about an hour and a half from Auburn. If you are realy interested in checking out the Tundra PM me.


----------



## mercer_me

Well guys, I finaly bought a truck today. It's a 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L reg. cab long box with 66,000 miles. I bought it from Hights in Skowheagan and I'm going to pick it up tomarow. I'm going to build a head ache rack for it and probly put a leveling kit in it. I'm probly going to buy a new grill for it to since it's a work truck and the grill is kinda ugly. I can't wait to pick it up. I will post pictures of it tomarow.


----------



## 06Sierra

Congrats! I hope it works good for you.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i thought you said you bought a truck, not a car with a box on the back! haha just bustin your balls, so what u going to hang off the front? should just get pushplates and wiring and use your dads plow on it for now


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1285822 said:


> Congrats! I hope it works good for you.


Thanks, I think it will be a good truck for me.



bigbadbrad;1285831 said:


> i thought you said you bought a truck, not a car with a box on the back! haha just bustin your balls, so what u going to hang off the front? should just get pushplates and wiring and use your dads plow on it for now


That's my plan for now. Since I'm going to college this Winter I won't be doing much plowing. So, I think I will just get push plates and wiring and use my Dad's plow. Then when I'm out of college I think I'm going to put a 7.5' Fisher HD MM2 on it. I don't know how long I will keep this truck since, I think I'm going to buy a deisel after I have bean out of college for a few years. So, I mite just use my Dad's plow for as long as I have the truck. That's what my Dad wants me to do anyways.


----------



## 06Sierra

Our moose was back Thursday. My wife was able to get a few pics. I will try to get them posted later today.


----------



## mercer_me

I bean driving my new truck around quite a bit today. I pulled my Dad's 6'9"x12' utiluy trailer with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and 320lb of lime today and it hauled it great. The 4.8 seams to have plenty of power. I think it will be a good truck to plow with. I like the visibilty of the regular cab but I definatly miss having an extended cab. I'm going to buy a new grill for it, I want one with the chrome peice instead of the grey plastic peice. I also think I'm going to get a leveling kit for it. I'm going to look into getting push plates and wiring so I can use my Dad's plow. Hear is a picture of it that I took today. I will post more pictures later.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice truck Will! My neighbor has one that looks just like it lol.


----------



## stan the man

nice truck for Chevy. i like the tires on it.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1286119 said:


> nice truck for Chevy. i like the tires on it.


I don't realy care for them, they are wicked loud. But, they are worn down quite a bit. I'm putting new tires on it this Fall and will most likely put General Graber AT2s on it.


----------



## Mick76

Not to burst your bubble Mercer but your going to HATE that truck for plowing.... I had a 2002 with a 7.5 on it..... sucked... always dragged on the ground even with ballest in the back... i traded it after a year and glad i did... good luck with it.... I'd be purchasing some timbrens and turning up the tensions bars for sure


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1286136 said:


> Not to burst your bubble Mercer but your going to HATE that truck for plowing.... I had a 2002 with a 7.5 on it..... sucked... always dragged on the ground even with ballest in the back... i traded it after a year and glad i did... good luck with it.... I'd be purchasing some timbrens and turning up the tensions bars for sure


I'm going to put a leveling kit in it and probly Timbrens to. My Dad's plow is a 7.5' Fisher SD wich is only 487lb compared to the 7.5' HD wich is 630lb. So, it shouldn't sag down to bad.


----------



## bigbadbrad

zone offroad makes good leveling and lift kits, made in usa, and price is alot better then readylift and most of the other brands


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1286176 said:


> zone offroad makes good leveling and lift kits, made in usa, and price is alot better then readylift and most of the other brands


Thanks for the info, I will definatly keep that in mind.


----------



## mercer_me

I posted more pictures of my new truck - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=122206


----------



## mercer_me

This is what it cost to fill my truck up:


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1286380 said:


> This is what it cost to fill my truck up:


Will how many gallon tank does your truck have? Whats fuel going for down your way?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1286382 said:


> Will how many gallon tank does your truck have? Whats fuel going for down your way?


I'm not sure the exact size but, my light was on before I filled up today. So, I'm thinking it's around 28 gallons. Gas is going for around $3.82. I'm not sure about diesel, I will have to look next time I go buy the store.


----------



## Mick76

Welcome to the club!.... I'll have to take a pic of what it costs me to fill up my loaders 60 gallon tank!


----------



## stan the man

i payed 3.919 today 162.00 to fill up one unleaded. the 2 diesel trucks are not moving much


----------



## GMCHD plower

Gas is around 3.75 here, not sure on diesel...


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1286388 said:


> Welcome to the club!.... I'll have to take a pic of what it costs me to fill up my loaders 60 gallon tank!


Thanks for the welcome. HAHA You can run off road diesel in your loader, right?


----------



## bigbadbrad

u can't run off road in it if it is registered, which if it goes down the road at all it should be. 

cost m buddy 140 bucks to fill his boat the other day, then another 60 to fill his truck!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Whats the difference between off road diesel and regular? Is regular refined more or something?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1286419 said:


> Whats the difference between off road diesel and regular? Is regular refined more or something?


Off road cost alot less becouse they tax it less. So, they are the same except off road has a red die in it so they (cops) can tell the diference.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Quick question guys, anyone know much about making Loam? I'm going to make a small Loam feild in on of my aunts feilds. Planning on taking a bunch of manure from my families barn and tilling it in, probably once a month I will turn it. Should I add anything to it? I don't plan on really selling it, just using it in the spring to patch lawns sense I wanna go into landscaping. Probably won't screen it either.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1286454 said:


> Quick question guys, anyone know much about making Loam? I'm going to make a small Loam feild in on of my aunts feilds. Planning on taking a bunch of manure from my families barn and tilling it in, probably once a month I will turn it. Should I add anything to it? I don't plan on really selling it, just using it in the spring to patch lawns sense I wanna go into landscaping. Probably won't screen it either.


I know a little bit about it. You are going to have to till it ALOT to break up all the sod. Horse manure won't help it much but, it won't hurt it. If you add fertilizer or chicken manure it will help alot. Since you arn't screaning it there will most likely be alot of rocks and roots.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1286457 said:


> I know a little bit about it. You are going to have to till it ALOT to break up all the sod. Horse manure won't help it much but, it won't hurt it. If you add fertilizer or chicken manure it will help alot. Since you arn't screaning it there will most likely be alot of rocks and roots.


Ya, I till my neighbors gardens every spring, usually go over then twice with the tiller and the sods pretty well broken up. Where I'm making it is part of a hay feild so not to many roots. I do have to say though, if you put horse manure down, then till it in and let it sit for a yr or 2, then flip the soil again the soil is like silk. Depending on how rocky it is I many build a "grizzly" to just get the big rocks out.


----------



## stan the man

add leaves and grass clipping and lime and keep turning it over


----------



## plowguy43

Well I brought my truck to work today, getting an inspection done and wanted to detail it up. I put a wheel to it which really cleaned her up.

Funny part is I parked next to another employee's truck that is a Chevy Avalanche 2500 with a 6" lift, and my Ram with a 2.5" spacer is taller and has more ground clearance gotta love the Dodge and Ford Stance.

Enjoy - Also its still for sale, $13000 or best offer, $100 finders fee for a referall


----------



## plowguy43

Man I'll have to take more pics a little later, that sun is horrible...


----------



## Mick76

The loader is drivin on the road so only on road diesel here... I think besides the dye that off road diesel (IE #2 heating oil) has ALOT more sulfur in it......

Well all I just picked up another 248 cat skid steer for one of my accounts..... Now I have twins!.... And yesterday I got a KILLER deal on a stainless steel swenson 2 yard spreader......$1000.... Now after seeing MSS Mow's racking thats my next project!... too much "sheet" around the place!


----------



## plowguy43

Just got some Fiat 500's in here at work. These are cool little (smaller than a mini cooper) cars!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1286616 said:


> Just got some Fiat 500's in here at work. These are cool little (smaller than a mini cooper) cars!


Does Fiat still make diesel engines? My Dad's 1978 Allis-Chalmers 5050 50hp tractor has a Fiat diesel.

Just bought the steel for my head ache rack, it cost me $106. I still need to buy paint and back up lights for it. Then it will be another $20 for using my cousin's garage and welder, wich is a realy good deal. So, I gues I'm going to hold off an buying a new grill for now. I need the head ache rack alot more than a new grill any ways.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes I believe in Europe Fiat has a lot of Diesels in their cars.


----------



## mercer_me

I fineshed building my head ache rack and primed it today. I'm going to paint it tomarow. Then I will put it on my truck either Thursday or Friday. I haven't added up the exact amount but, I have less than $200 in it and that's including the $50 gift card to Maine Oxy I gave my cousin for helping me and letting me use his garage and tools. I will have more pictures when I put it on the truck. I'm also getting a big peice of conveyer belt to put in the bed.


----------



## stan the man

i like that hell of a job


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1287223 said:


> i like that hell of a job


Thanks, it's my cousin's patern and he helped me build it.


----------



## plowguy43

Well the 04 Ram is gone, ended up trading it in on a Liberty which my wife will use when we don't car pool in my company car. Ended up financing a lot less and the payments are next to nothing. Plus its in mint condition and very clean so she's very happy. 

Time to get the 99 on the road if my parts ever arrive.


----------



## 06Sierra

Not sure what you are waiting for for parts, but for future reference...I use autoparts123.com a lot. It takes about a week to get stuff up here from them. They cary a range from cheap to top end (timken and moog). They run 10 percent off a lot, during holidays it is usually 15-20 percent off. Their prices are hard to beat. I just ordered front and rear brakes, everything but wheel cylanders, for $200.


----------



## mercer_me

I painted my head ache rack and put it on my today. I also hooked the back up lights up. It came out realy good and looks great on the truck, if I say so my self. I will post some pictures of it tomarow.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1287259 said:


> Not sure what you are waiting for for parts, but for future reference...I use autoparts123.com a lot. It takes about a week to get stuff up here from them. They cary a range from cheap to top end (timken and moog). They run 10 percent off a lot, during holidays it is usually 15-20 percent off. Their prices are hard to beat. I just ordered front and rear brakes, everything but wheel cylanders, for $200.


Well on 5/2 I purchased a HD Built Tranny off of ebay that included a billet HD Torque converter and an Auxillary cooler with electric fan (thermostat switch included. I got the tranny 2 weeks later with very little communication as to the shipping info- I had to email and call for it. When it arrived, the torque convert and cooler were not with it. I was told they were being shipped seperately. Fast forward to yesterday, I stopped being able to get through on the phone - went directly to voicemail/voicemail was full, no emails were answered so I filed a dispute with paypal. The owner got in touch saying the torque converter had been on back order and he was shipping overnight - he sent the tracking number so I assume its on the way, and the cooler is still backordered so he refunded me the money for it.

Sorry for the book, but yes I will look into that place as well for other parts if needed. I usually use Rockauto.com but will definitely cross shop.


----------



## Mick76

I'm reorganizing my shop... any of you guys have a need for a full size toolbox? I'm thinking $75... also have a 6x10 all steel trailer that nothing to write home about but is sturdy.....$300 for that (I used the trailer for summer storage of my sander)


----------



## 06Sierra

I use rockauto as well, usually for parts that I need to get from a dealer and can't find any where else. I needed a temp control actuator for my Yukon. At the time the only place I could get the one I needed was at the dealer. Rock auto had it for half of what the dealer wanted. Just wanted to throw out autoparts123 for you guys as well. Stuff isn't cheap these days, gotta save a buck when you can! Oh, and the also have free shipping on orders over $50.

Good luck getting your parts and getting the beast up and running!


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1287329 said:


> I use rockauto as well, usually for parts that I need to get from a dealer and can't find any where else. I needed a temp control actuator for my Yukon. At the time the only place I could get the one I needed was at the dealer. Rock auto had it for half of what the dealer wanted. Just wanted to throw out autoparts123 for you guys as well. Stuff isn't cheap these days, gotta save a buck when you can! Oh, and the also have free shipping on orders over $50.
> 
> Good luck getting your parts and getting the beast up and running!


Yeah definitely - and I want to support local businesses but when I'm paying almost half of what they are asking online, its hard to pass up.

Any of you guys know of anyone looking for a cheap economical and RELIABLE car? I'm thinking of selling my Saturn SL:

1997 Saturn SL - 160k miles, Runs Mint, 5 Speed, manual windows and locks, AC Works Great, Still gets 36mpg

So here is what's been replaced:
- New Tires - Less than 50 miles on them
- New Exhaust - New Flex Pipe, New Catalytic Converter, New Tail pipe, New Muffler - 0 Miles
- New Ball joints/Lower Control Arms- 0 Miles
- New Tie Rod Ends - 0 Miles
- New Struts 
- New Front Brake Rotors and Pads
- New Rear Brake Drums and Shoes- 0 Miles
- New Brake lines for the rear
- New Battery
- New Upper Motor Mount
- New Front Wheel Bearing
- New Rear Wheel Bearing- 0 Miles
- New Oxygen Sensors (both replaced)- 0 Miles
- New PCV Valve
- New Plugs
- New Driver Mirror

I'm asking $1500 for it if I sell it. For the money its a great little car. After sitting for almost a year, it started immediately even with a pretty dead battery (which I just replaced).


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah I forgot to mention, I replaced most all of those parts just because I wanted to get the car as close to new as possible because my kids were driven in it. The parts are cheap and its very easy to work on so I kept buying things here and there for it.


----------



## mercer_me

I painted my head ache rack and put it in my truck yesterday. I also got a peice of conveyer belt and cut it for a bed mat.


----------



## mercer_me

A few more pictures:


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks good Mercer.


----------



## bigbadbrad

hey TJ sorry to hear about the loss of your wife's pepere. 

i have been told that partstrain.com has good deals also, i usually just shop around on ebay


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1287415 said:


> Looks good Mercer.


Thanks, I realy apreciate the complement.


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Brad, I will pass that on to her. 

I'm looking for pto belts for my Dad's tractor. One popped off last time I mowed and I didn't notice, it was still mowing fine. Any who, it fubar'd the other one. Do you know how hard it is to find a belt that is 37 5/8"?!?!?!


----------



## PlowMan03

Rack looks good Mercer. Where did u get ur covayor belt from for your bed? I want to find something until Im able to get my bed rhino lined.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1287472 said:


> Rack looks good Mercer. Where did u get ur covayor belt from for your bed? I want to find something until Im able to get my bed rhino lined.


Thanks. I got the conveyer belt from a mill rite that works at a peper mill. When they change a conveyer belt he can buy the used belt for $1 a linear foot.


----------



## PlowMan03

Nice. I know a guy that works for Verso paper mill in Bucksport, also have a friend that works for Lane Construction Im sure both of them could hook me up if needed lol


----------



## Mick76

Any Interest guys?.....

http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2432383457.html


----------



## Mick76

plow is sold


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Bobby, are you ever going to decide on a plow? Just saw your add for the EZV haha


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin made me this snow plowing cake for my graduation party toady. It has a picture of my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 and my 1/64 scale F-350 with a 9' plow and sander model on it. It came out excelent.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice cake Will! Almost looks to nice to eat!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1287682 said:


> Nice cake Will! Almost looks to nice to eat!


Thanks, my cousin has a little side buisnes of making cakes and she doeas a realy good job. I made sure we took plenty of pictures before we ate it. It's a one of a kind cake.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Congrats Will on graduating! Now take it easy the rest of the summer cause all you got left now is work the rest of your life ! haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1287737 said:


> Congrats Will on graduating! Now take it easy the rest of the summer cause all you got left now is work the rest of your life ! haha


Thanks Brad. I would like to take it easy this Summer but, I'm going to be working at Pine Tree Camp and I'm also going to cut Fir and haul it in to Madison Paper.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1287667 said:


> Hey Bobby, are you ever going to decide on a plow? Just saw your add for the EZV haha


LOL - Once mick put his extreme V up for sale I figured I'd toss mine up and see if it wouldn't sell quick. He already sold his so if mine goes then I'll eventually pick up an extreme V, if it doesn't sell I'll use it


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1287817 said:


> LOL - Once mick put his extreme V up for sale I figured I'd toss mine up and see if it wouldn't sell quick. He already sold his so if mine goes then I'll eventually pick up an extreme V, if it doesn't sell I'll use it


The guy that bought it is a used plow buyer / seller... hes going to resell it... told you it was a good deal!...LOL... sold him those lights and the wiring harness also...


----------



## plowguy43

Was it Don from Bangor? He bought the MM1 I just sold a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mick76

Yup, Don from Bangor... I sold him a set of push plates last year also... watch out he might try to sell you my plow!...LOL


----------



## plowguy43

LOL - I hope he comes and buys mine! He was a super nice guy, didn't haggle me on price or anything (granted it was a good deal). Unlike that guy Mike in Auburn.


----------



## bigbadbrad

think he wants a 8.5ft xtreme vee?


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1288003 said:


> think he wants a 8.5ft xtreme vee?


Why d you want to get rid of your plow Brad? What are you going to plow with if you sell it?


----------



## bigbadbrad

i bought a 30hp kubota tractor, use that to do my driveway, probly just drop the other driveway i do, was not making that much doing it anyways, probly keep the plow this winter, see how much i use it, then maybe sell it, if i get rid of it i got some other plans for my truck, BIG plans if you know what i mean haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1288026 said:


> i bought a 30hp kubota tractor, use that to do my driveway, probly just drop the other driveway i do, was not making that much doing it anyways, probly keep the plow this winter, see how much i use it, then maybe sell it, if i get rid of it i got some other plans for my truck, BIG plans if you know what i mean haha


That sounds like a good plan. Are you going to put a blade on the tractor. If you are only plowing two driveways there is no point in maving an Xtreme V any ways.


----------



## 06Sierra

Damn Valley boys and their lifted trucks 

I changed a flat tire for a lady tonight. Made me realize how darn good my electric impact works! I am at work and the impact is home. I think she went to get new tires when she left here. The inside of the tire had belt showing and that is where it blew out, there wasn't much tread left on it!


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1288041 said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Are you going to put a blade on the tractor. If you are only plowing two driveways there is no point in maving an Xtreme V any ways.


no blower is front mount so no blade on tractor, have weight box for rear, if i dont like the front mount blower i will put one on the back and keep the bucket on the front and make a blade for the bucket, I probly would not own any other plow then a vee, or xls, I was only doing one driveway when i bought it, amd now my house really sucks to plow so thats why i got a tractor now



06Sierra;1288045 said:


> Damn Valley boys and their lifted trucks
> 
> I changed a flat tire for a lady tonight. Made me realize how darn good my electric impact works! I am at work and the impact is home. I think she went to get new tires when she left here. The inside of the tire had belt showing and that is where it blew out, there wasn't much tread left on it!


haha yeah there are a few jacked up trucks in fort kent! i just got a 2 1/2 leveling kit on it right now but it is basicly just add a leafs so it makes it wicked stiff in the front, if i sell the plow i am going to go with a 4" lift with new leafs, hopefully make the front ride a little better. I got a millwakee 3/8 18v impact at work, i love it, not as strong as my snap on air one but is handy and still pretty strong, is a time saver for sure


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't have an air compressor yet. The electric one will get me by for now when it is time to rotate the tires. 

Midnight isn't coming fast enough!! Worked to mid night last night and I have been here since 8 this morning. I am ready to find my bed.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1288049 said:


> no blower is front mount so no blade on tractor, have weight box for rear, if i dont like the front mount blower i will put one on the back and keep the bucket on the front and make a blade for the bucket, I probly would not own any other plow then a vee, or xls, I was only doing one driveway when i bought it, and now my house really sucks to plow so thats why i got a tractor now
> 
> haha yeah there are a few jacked up trucks in fort kent! i just got a 2 1/2 leveling kit on it right now but it is basicly just add a leafs so it makes it wicked stiff in the front, if i sell the plow i am going to go with a 4" lift with new leafs, hopefully make the front ride a little better. I got a millwakee 3/8 18v impact at work, i love it, not as strong as my snap on air one but is handy and still pretty strong, is a time saver for sure


Have you tried the blower yet? I used my uncle's blower on the back of his 30hp Kioti and it worked good but, it liked to ride up on frozen snow. It also sheered pins realy easy.

When I had my Ranger I added a leaf to each side and cranked my torsion bars up for a "half a$$ed" lift kit. I would never do that again, it made it ride like sh!t and I had to put a Reese hitch on becouse my bumper was to high up to hook a trailer to. That was probly a good thing becouse it's not a good practice to hook trailers to the bumber.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i tried the blower when i went to go check it out, ate right threw a hard packed snowbank, it a front mount blower so it has down pressure on it so it should not ride up over stuff, and for the shear pins just put some grade 8 bolts instead and you wont have to worry about them breaking any more haha (j/k dont do that)


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1288235 said:


> i tried the blower when i went to go check it out, ate right threw a hard packed snowbank, it a front mount blower so it has down pressure on it so it should not ride up over stuff, and for the shear pins just put some grade 8 bolts instead and you wont have to worry about them breaking any more haha (j/k dont do that)


You should try it first and tell me how it works out for ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbadbrad

works good till you hit something big haha


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad got a moose permit for zone 7. That's the best zone IMO. I'm so excited I love moose hunting, I hope I can get some time off from college and go with him. This is his 3rd moose permit he has got.


----------



## 06Sierra

Congrats to your dad! Zone 6 is hard to beat, that is where I got mine a few years ago. Broccoli fields everywhere!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1288582 said:


> Congrats to your dad! Zone 6 is hard to beat, that is where I got mine a few years ago. Broccoli fields everywhere!


I had zone 5 three years ago and that was also a realy good zone. My cousin got zone 5 this year. I know another 11 year old kid that got zone 7 this year also.


----------



## 06Sierra

A guy I work with is selling his 2000 F-250 ext. Cab. I think it is a gasser, new brakes and painted last year. Not sure what it has for miles, but I can find out if anyone is interested. Asking $9100. He is also selling a Honda car, I can get the info on that if anyone is looking for a car.


----------



## 06Sierra

Loaded 99 Accord.


----------



## Dewey

My Brother got picked for zone 8 ..... I've been putting in since day one and still no permit..... Been on a few hunts but this time I am Sub permitty !!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Supposedly there are changes in the works for the lottery. You will only be able to buy one chance and you have to wait three years after getting a permit before you can apply. You will also be able to pick the sub and alternate after you get drawn. They will still be doing the free chance for not getting drawn, for the next year.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1288635 said:


> My Brother got picked for zone 8 ..... I've been putting in since day one and still no permit..... Been on a few hunts but this time I am Sub permitty !!!!


Zone 8 is a good zone. Jackman is the place to go in zone 8.


----------



## bigbadbrad

TJ you know how much for the car, Rodney's son Chad is looking for a cheap car to use to travel to work, his 6.0 in his 2500hd is burning some gas the way Ed Pelliter has him traveling all the way to VB working on the new customs site and other jobs out that way


----------



## 06Sierra

I think he was asking 6000. I will double check with him and get the mileage. He used to work for Carrolls doing auto body. Both of these vehicles are mint. I bet he is burning some gas on that commute! They guy selling bought the car for his commute. He used to live in washburn and works in Fort. He just bought a house in town and has a two mile drive now.


----------



## Dewey

Hey Guys i'm looking for a camp that will hold 6-8 people in zone 8 for the Moose Hunt.... West of Moosehead/ Jackman area .. Does anyone have one to rent or know of one ???? Nov 6 - !2


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1288794 said:


> Hey Guys i'm looking for a camp that will hold 6-8 people in zone 8 for the Moose Hunt.... West of Moosehead/ Jackman area .. Does anyone have one to rent or know of one ???? Nov 6 - !2


Moose River Lodge and Motel is a gret place to stay. It's rite in Jackman and there rates are very reasonable and they also offer supper. There suppers are four course meals and they are excelent. I strongly recomend giving them a call.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah i think he is lookin for something cheaper then that TJ but i will ask him his price range


----------



## 06Sierra

One of my supervisors is selling his 01 Impala, I think for around $2000. He lived in texas until a few years ago. 

Thank god it is almost midnight!!! I am ready to go home. After doing some yard work today I think a zero turn is out for next year. I would rather have a tractor with a few attachments.


----------



## mercer_me

I spent almost all of my day at work running there 60HP New Holland tractor. It's only two or three years old and it has has cab with A/C. Well, lets just say I fell in love. HAHAHA I have never run such a nice tractor. I'm used to my old 1978 Allis-Chalmers wich is not quite as nice as the new New Holland.


----------



## 06Sierra

There is a New Holland for sale in town, it has a loader and rear blade not sure what model, it looks to be 30-35 hp or so. I haven't stooped to look since I won't be able to buy until fall.


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin just bought a 65HP John Deere with a bucket loader last Winter and he likes it. He looked a Kubotas but there fuel tanks are down by the rear tire so he was worried about putting a peice of wood through it when he is in the woods with it. Like I said I realy like that New Holland I've been running. I haven't done enough reaserch on tractors to know what I would buy.


----------



## 06Sierra

New holland, JD, Kubota and Kioti all seem to be decent. I would take any of those if the price was right. I personally like the looks and layout of the NH better though.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1289064 said:


> New holland, JD, Kubota and Kioti all seem to be decent. I would take any of those if the price was right. I personally like the looks and layout of the NH better though.


I do like the lay out of the controls in that New Holland. My uncle has a 30HP Kioti and it's ok. I have run it quite a bit and it's got good controls but, the hand throtle is kind of hard to adjust. It also doesn't have enough power for my needs but, it's only a 30HP. I personaly wouldn't want to buy any thing under 50HP. 40HP is pretty good but, once you get up in the 50HP+ range you are realy getting alot more tractor.


----------



## 06Sierra

I am looking for the 30 hp range. Dad's cub cadet I am using this year is 25 hp. It isn't bad, but it is also just a garden tractor.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Brought in 272 bales of hay tonight, puts us over 800 over the last 3 days.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1289079 said:


> Brought in 272 bales of hay tonight, puts us over 800 over the last 3 days.


That's allways fun. How much did the bales weigh?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1289078 said:


> I am looking for the 30 hp range. Dad's cub cadet I am using this year is 25 hp. It isn't bad, but it is also just a garden tractor.


30HP isn't to bad. My like I said my uncle has a 30HP Kioti and he has a winch for it and he can haul out three Maple trees to a twich. What are you going to do with the tractor you buy?


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1289080 said:


> That's allways fun. How much did the bales weigh?


Their usually 40-50lbs, we usually bring in 2000-2500 for my familys farm, then I help a friend bring in a couple thousand also.


----------



## 06Sierra

Just yard work, mostly in the summer. Mowing and maintaining the driveway mainly. I will get it with a loader, rear blade and 60" mower. Depending on what I find price wise, I may get a tiller and/or a back hoe. That is if the model I get can handle a hoe.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1289089 said:


> Their usually 40-50lbs, we usually bring in 2000-2500 for my familys farm, then I help a friend bring in a couple thousand also.


That's alot of hay. 40 to 50lb bales arn't to bad once you get up around 60lb it sucks.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1289091 said:


> That's alot of hay. 40 to 50lb bales arn't to bad once you get up around 60lb it sucks.


Ya we get a few of those every year, their not bad when their the first ones you put on, their bad when you have to throw them up to the 6th or 7th teir on a trailer where the bed starts at 3ft off the ground, by the time your to the 6th or 7th its a throw.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i have not picked hay for about 6 or 7 years now, was a fun job, deffintly hard work, esp when it was hot out, I learned how to stack on the truck so I did not have to walk around so much haha, but deffintly hard to get them up to the top of the truck when getting the back couple of rows, best part was riding back to the barn on top of the bales haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

bigbadbrad;1289098 said:


> i have not picked hay for about 6 or 7 years now, was a fun job, deffintly hard work, esp when it was hot out, I learned how to stack on the truck so I did not have to walk around so much haha, but deffintly hard to get them up to the top of the truck when getting the back couple of rows, best part was riding back to the barn on top of the bales haha


Yup you got that right Brad! It's funny, we use two trailers and my cousin and I are the stackers. Best part is we look almost exactly alike, so its just kinda funny how the two cousins that look alike are the stackers. One of our trailers we usually put 110-125 on sense we dont put straps on coming from the feilds (less then a half mile away from the barn) and the other trailer we use is our neighbors who cuts, rakes, and bales the hay for us, its made out of an old dump truck frame and rear axle, we usually put 145-160 on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Heres just a quick pic I grabbed last night while picking up. There was 113 bales on this load.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1289154 said:


> Heres just a quick pic I grabbed last night while picking up. There was 113 bales on this load.


That's all you put on? My cousin hauls more than that with his GMC 1500 and car trailer.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1289196 said:


> That's all you put on? My cousin hauls more than that with his GMC 1500 and car trailer.


Thats all that was in that feild haha, but the max we usually put on that trailer (rated for 7k) is 135. But sense we don't use straps coming out of the feilds we only put 5-6teirs.


----------



## stan the man

you guy talking about bailing hay. i bailed a lot hay one of my summer job it is hard job. all my high school years i work on a cow farm. morning and night milking cows and haying


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1289206 said:


> you guy talking about bailing hay. i bailed a lot hay one of my summer job it is hard job. all my high school years i work on a cow farm. morning and night milking cows and haying


It is a hard job. I have hayed every Summer for quite a few years now. I had one guy I worked for that paid $10 an hour. I probably won't do much haying this year since I'm working 40 hours a weak. If I can do some after work or on the weakend I probly will.


----------



## stan the man

i got a call from Poland water bottle company today. they want me to start bush hogging their fields the 1st of July. that is 4 weeks for bush hogging. their doing it early this year.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1289218 said:


> i got a call from Poland water bottle company today. they want me to start bush hogging their fields the 1st of July. that is 4 weeks for bush hogging. their doing it early this year.


That's alot of bush hogging and like you said that's early. What do you have for a tractor? I bush hogged my fields last weakend. I will do them again in late August. I like to do them twice becouse it looks better when the grass is short.


----------



## stan the man

2010 kubota l4400 with cab and a/c and heat


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1289225 said:


> 2010 kubota l4400 with cab and a/c and heat


What size bush hog to you have on that. I have a 6' on the 1978 Allis-Chalmers 5050 (50HP).


----------



## 06Sierra

I am getting the 2 acre field in front of my house mowed down next week. After that I am going to mow it every couple weeks. The grass is tall with all the rain we have had this year!


----------



## stan the man

i have a 6 feet


----------



## stan the man

i pick this up 4 weeks ago at a deal


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1289296 said:


> i pick this up 4 weeks ago at a deal


What size is that?


----------



## stan the man

it is 2007 kx 161-3 like to get bulldozer next


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1289341 said:


> it is 2007 kx 161-3 like to get bulldozer next


A dozer would be nice. I'd like to have a 650 Case just like my cousin. He is realy good dozer and excavator operator.


----------



## stan the man

will not happen this year. i spent a lot money in two months just pick that piece of equipment and today i got my new walker mower 2011 now i have 5 mowers. my new wife wants a new truck.


----------



## mercer_me

This is the tractor I have been running at work. 60HP New Holland


----------



## stan the man

nice looking tractor but i am kubota fan. is that your truck in the back ground?


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1289889 said:


> nice looking tractor but i am kubota fan. is that your truck in the back ground?


No, that's a Suburban. I park in a diferent parking area.


----------



## Mick76

Stan whats the name of your company?


----------



## stan the man

stans handyman service. i seen your trucks in auburn. do know that guy in auburn that sell plows
i friend of my is looking for a plow


----------



## Mick76

Stan, I knowLlawnguard has the contract for plowing poland spring (not sure about lawncare).... why don't you guys have it if your bushhogging for over a month there (seems like a pretty good gig)? I just sold a 9.5 xv for 2900 to a guy in bangor... i put it on here but it was gone in a day.....


----------



## stan the man

i did have the plowing in Hollis plant for Poland spring bottling company. when i lived in Hollis. i work at the hollis plant for 2 years nights 6 pm to 6 am and mowed days.then i saw the light and got done with them.went working for myself. Poland spring bought my house with 26 acre of land beside Hollis plant. they need more land. i made good money on my house and land from them. they all ways ask me to put in for the lawn mowing again for the plants. they like to have me back mowing. i am happy with the bushhogging.is all dollars to them.they hate to see you make money. look at what they make on selling water. boy that plant in poland spring has changed. Tuesday i will be in Fryeburg maine bushhogging for them. 1 1/2 years ago i did 2 weeks of work at the seabrook nh plant for poland spring. redoing all the flower beds and putting new ones in. anything they need to be done with landscaping they let me know.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Lovely bushhoggin' weatha' today fellas! I was doing one of the ditches around my house today and grabbed a pic, bit tall I'd saywesport


----------



## stan the man

what is the year of that jd


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1290161 said:


> Lovely bushhoggin' weatha' today fellas! I was doing one of the ditches around my house today and grabbed a pic, bit tall I'd saywesport


It's just a little tall. I took my bush hog off today and brought the tractor home. Once it drys up more I'm going to start cutting firewood. If it doesn't dry up it's not a big deal, I allready have two Winters worth of wood all ready hauled out and most of it is allready cut, split and stacked.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1290175 said:


> It's just a little tall. I took my bush hog off today and brought the tractor home. Once it drys up more I'm going to start cutting firewood. If it doesn't dry up it's not a big deal, I allready have two Winters worth of wood all ready hauled out and most of it is allready cut, split and stacked.


Ya, that spot is wet 24/7/365 so it gets really tall.



stan the man;1290162 said:


> what is the year of that jd


It's an 03 or an 04, its a 990 so its 40hp, in a few years I wanna get a 5055.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1290190 said:


> Ya, that spot is wet 24/7/365 so it gets really tall.
> 
> It's an 03 or an 04, its a 990 so its 40hp, in a few years I wanna get a 5055.


I'm suprised you don't leave the bucket on so, if you get stuck you could push your self backwards.

My cousin bought a 5065 lastt Winter and it's a realy nice tractor. The only thing that sucked about it was he had to raise the fenders about 4" so he could put chains on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1290194 said:


> I'm suprised you don't leave the bucket on so, if you get stuck you could push your self backwards.
> 
> *If I'm going into reallyyyy wet spots I usually do, but today I knew it wouldn't be that bad, never spun a tire. Plus this tractor, if you put it in 4x4 and lock the rear differential it is an absolute animal!*
> My cousin bought a 5065 lastt Winter and it's a realy nice tractor. The only thing that sucked about it was he had to raise the fenders about 4" so he could put chains on it.


Ya, MSS Mow on here from maine has pretty much the exact tractor I want. Only difference is I want a cab, and wish it had a different tranny. I have the syncshuttle in this 990, and its ok, just don't like having use the clutch all the time.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1290195 said:


> Ya, MSS Mow on here from maine has pretty much the exact tractor I want. Only difference is I want a cab, and wish it had a different tranny. I have the syncshuttle in this 990, and its ok, just don't like having use the clutch all the time.


That New Holland I run at work has shuttle shift like a loader wich is realy nice.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1290198 said:


> That New Holland I run at work has shuttle shift like a loader wich is realy nice.


Thats the tranny I would really like, (I wanna eventually use the next tractor for plowing parking lots). JD makes a shuttle shift where you pick a range and gear then shift on the coloum forwards and reverse like a loader.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1290199 said:


> Thats the tranny I would really like, (I wanna eventually use the next tractor for plowing parking lots). JD makes a shuttle shift where you pick a range and gear then shift on the coloum forwards and reverse like a loader.


That New Holland is the same thing. I like it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1290201 said:


> That New Holland is the same thing. I like it.


I bet, one thing I do really like about the tranny in my 990 is it will still pull alot in the higher gears, even in the highest gear I have, I was pulling around 8 or 9k the other day while haying and it still kept a decent speed while going up a 7 or 8% grade, plenty of black smoke, but it kept going.


----------



## mercer_me

Did anybody se Dual Survival? It was in Maine. I thought it was pretty dump. Who breaks down on a logging road and instead of walking back down the road the way you came just takes off through the woods? They was also calling Pine trees Spruce trees. If they didn't know the diference between a Srpuce and a Fir that would be one thing but, they should know the difference between a Pine and a Spruce.


----------



## bigbadbrad

did not see it, did they say where they were? I know they said northern maine, but exactly where?


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1290430 said:


> did not see it, did they say where they were? I know they said northern maine, but exactly where?


It wasn't in Northern Maine, it was in Cutler.


----------



## stan the man

i watch it. i love that show. in the army i take 5 different survival school. i did one winter survival school in Alaska that was cold one. i know i can survival. being a snipe in army it was my spotter and my self. the longest time of being out doing my job was 1 month.


----------



## bigbadbrad

were you in nam stan? I have never even heard of cutler before.


----------



## 06Sierra

I think down there it is pronounced Cutlah.


----------



## stan the man

bigbadbrad;1290535 said:


> were you in nam stan? I have never even heard of cutler before.


now this showing my age. i sign up near the ending of nam. but did get to go thank god. i did 2 tours in Afghanistan and 2 tours Iraq. i was in Somalia and that war sucked.i cannot was the show black hawk down. my last tour in Afghanistan with 20 years in.15teen day before heading home i got wounded.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well thanks for serving our country stan! My father was drafted towards the end of nam, he stayed state side never went over, All of his brothers were drafted also, only one went to nam though. My brother just got back from afganistan this spring, he had gone to iraq in 06-07, he has 8 years in the gaurds so far, he wants to do his 20 also


----------



## stan the man

bigbadbrad;1290577 said:


> well thanks for serving our country stan! My father was drafted towards the end of nam, he stayed state side never went over, All of his brothers were drafted also, only one went to nam though. My brother just got back from afganistan this spring, he had gone to iraq in 06-07, he has 8 years in the gaurds so far, he wants to do his 20 also


is that maine guards what unit is he in.the best thing to do go for 20


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1290565 said:


> now this showing my age. i sign up near the ending of nam. but did get to go thank god. i did 2 tours in Afghanistan and 2 tours Iraq. i was in Somalia and that war sucked.i cannot was the show black hawk down. my last tour in Afghanistan with 20 years in.15teen day before heading home i got wounded.


Thank you for your service Stan.


----------



## bigbadbrad

stan the man;1290578 said:


> is that maine guards what unit is he in.the best thing to do go for 20


yup, he is with the 1136th out of brewer


----------



## mercer_me

Is anybody going to the West Athens Parade tomarow? I hear it's a realy good time. I have never bean but, I have allways wanted to. I would go tomarow but, I have to work. I was planning on going to the fireworks tonight but, I haven't felt good all day and I'm realy tired so, I'm just going to stay home.


----------



## 06Sierra

Hope you are feeling better Mercer. I am just getting over a sinus infection. 

Once midnight hits, I am on vacation for two weeks. Although I will probably work harder at home than I do here! Gotta start by getting some wood split.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1290636 said:


> Hope you are feeling better Mercer. I am just getting over a sinus infection.
> 
> Once midnight hits, I am on vacation for two weeks. Although I will probably work harder at home than I do here! Gotta start by getting some wood split.


Thanks, I'm feeling better now. I got a pretty bad sun burn yesterday when I was tubing and I stayed up untill 2:00 last night so, today I was not feeling well. Both of my parents on vacation this week and I'm working all week except I'm taking Friday off to camping.


----------



## Spudman

mercer_me;1289885 said:


> This is the tractor I have been running at work. 60HP New Holland


This is starting to look like the Maine tractor thread, so I thought I'd make a contribution.This was my office this spring. Picture was taken May 25th between Lee and Springfield. You can vaguely see Mt. Katahdin in the background; there was snow still on the peak. T8010 New Holland with SuperSteer front axle and Trimble Auto-Guidance system. Corn planter is a 12-row Kinze.

I will have to find a picture of our big tractor at work; it's a 530 hp New Holland FWD.


----------



## stan the man

this my before the cab got on.


----------



## 06Sierra

Nice Stan! A guy I work with brought his L4400 over last week and mowed my field for me. It is a little more tractor than I need, but it is nice.


----------



## stan the man

i like it . before i got this one. i have l3130. i like this better then l3130 it is better. the l3130 i sold it for what paid for it and i got it new used it 2 years. i also have a back hoe for it. a lot more attachments. it mow better then l3130. i like hst in it


----------



## bigbadbrad

well here is mine then!

the golden jubillee is my grandfather's who died long before I was born, it needs alot of work, I have been slowly working after it

The 05 kubota b2910 I picked up this spring, should make keeping the driveway open alot easier this winter, and if it would ever stop raining up here I would have some bushhogging to do with it also


----------



## stan the man

that is old but they made then good in that time.how does that snowblower work on the tractor. that one thing i dont have been looking for one.durning the winter i do push a lot banks back with my tractor for me and friends and another companys making money with it.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice old Ford Brad. My cousin has one just like it and he used to use it alot before he bought his 65HP John Deere.

This is my Dad's 1978 Allis-Chalmers 5050 50HP. It was my great grandfather's tractor untill he died then my Dad bought it. Now, my Dad hardly ever uses it since I do every thing with it. I manley use it to bush hog and haul trees out of the woods with it.


----------



## stan the man

it is unreal of the years. they were built to last. some rust. still going.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1290751 said:


> it is unreal of the years. they were built to last. some rust. still going.


It runs awsome. I know it will start every time I go to start it. Don't get me wrong it has its issues like the bucket loader sinks down slowly and the injector pump leaks a little. But, all in all it's a good tractor and it has realy good power.


----------



## stan the man

the ones was built to last. the metal on the tractor look thicker then my


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1290702 said:


> Nice Stan! A guy I work with brought his L4400 over last week and mowed my field for me. It is a little more tractor than I need, but it is nice.


You should atleast get a 30HP. My uncle has a 30HP Kioti and it can do quite a bit but, it's still pretty small. If you buy under a 30HP you will most likely regret it.


----------



## stan the man

l3130 was 30 hp l4400 is 45 hp. that is why i like l4400 is that hp.
every thing it the same as the l3130


----------



## bigbadbrad

my kubota is 30hp, and it is a good size to use around the house, 30hp would be a good size for you TJ you can still mow your lawn with it, they make mid mount mowers for them or 3pt hitch ones, but if you get a 3pt hitch one make sure it has swivel wheels on all 4 corners not just the back, it works a lot better, mine has them only on the back and if your not careful the front will dig in.

Stan it is a front mount blower, i just tried it in the snowbank at the guy's who was selling it place, worked good, anxious to see this winter how it works


----------



## bigbadbrad

and yes the old tractors were built to last, were easy to work on, and very little to go wrong on them, here is my dad's ford 600, i think i am going to put my bush hog on this and use it at his place instead of bringing my tractor over, give it a work outThumbs Up

this is the same tractor as my old ford but a couple years newer and a few updates over the original jubilee that ford put on the hundred series, this one is that same motor and all, 172 cubic inch gas job, 32hp, that was the biggest tractor that my grandfather had on his farm, now 30hp is a small compact diesel tractor!! times have changed for sure

the farmall is my mother's father's tractor, the last tractor he had on his farm, I am working on getting a hold of it so that way I can have a tractor from each of my pepere's!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

well took the ole' 600 to the pulls today, first time pulling, first pull was in 4,000lbs class, and i only did 69 feet, i started in 2 gear to high of a speed lost power, chaulk it up as a learning experece. I also pulled in the 4,500lbs class and after making a call to my cousin the farmer I got some more weights, and got the tractor up too 4480lbs, pulled in 1st gear this time and pulled the drag to the right of the track where noone was pulling and pulled a 247 feet, good enough for 2nd place! makes me wanna get my jubille going now! i got a vid of the pull on my facebook but dont know how to get it on here


well i tired to post pics but keep failing so i will try again later


----------



## 06Sierra

Not too bad at all! 

Week one of vacation is done I have to rent a wood splitter this week and get that done. I ordered the rest of my wood this week. Not really looking forward to throwing wood in and stacking it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i need to order my firewood soon too i think i will do 6 or 7 cords this year


----------



## 06Sierra

I ordered 5 cords, 22", and I have around 2 here that I have to split. The stuff here is scrap from Indian Head. It is all different sized stuff.


----------



## mercer_me

I went camping up to Lilly Bay State Park on Moosehead this weakend. My family has been going up there for close to 15 years now. We had a little run in with the law this year, we got pulled over inside the state park and was toled that it's "highly ilegal to have 12 people riding in the back of a pick-up." The cop was good though and just gave use a verbal warning. We went from Lilly Bay to almost to the Golden Road looking for moose last night and didn't se any. But, we did se six rabits and a partridge. I also got a some pictures of a Mack plow truck up on a logging road.


----------



## mercer_me

I saw this old Mack on the Sias Hill RD up by Kajajo, Maine. Sias Hill Road is a logging road that logging companies maintain. It has Quebec plates on it.


----------



## 06Sierra

We still have a moose hanging around here and I saw two deer this morning. Should have come camping at my place to see some wildlife!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1291553 said:


> We still have a moose hanging around here and I saw two deer this morning. Should have come camping at my place to see some wildlife!


Every year except this year we have gone up there we have seen moose. I don't know why we didn't this year.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well got the pics to upload now, here are some from the pulls on saturday, tractor no longer has exh stack on it now, caught it on a tree bushhogging sunday and tore it off, now got to put a horizontal exh on it now is what dad wants on it


----------



## 06Sierra

Where were the pulls at?


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1291951 said:


> Where were the pulls at?


Frenchville, behind C.L. Roy and sons garage on rt 1

there are some this weekend in Fort Farifeild for the festival


----------



## 06Sierra

I saw a sign for it the other day.


----------



## 06Sierra

Got my wood split today. That sucked!!! I will never buy wood that isn't split.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1292176 said:


> Got my wood split today. That sucked!!! I will never buy wood that isn't split.


My Dad and I cut and split 7 cord a year and we don't have a wood splitter. We use a maul and a hammer and wedge.


----------



## mercer_me

I had to move a dunk tank with the tractor at work today. It's not a plastic one, it's all steel and it's heavy ass hell. It was also very top heavy and tippy so, I had to strap it to the forks and go realy slow. They must like me operating the tractor becouse I'm the only person who runs it now and they have me doing something with it almost every day. I like operating it, I think being a heavy equipment operator will be a good job for me.


----------



## 06Sierra

Old school Mercer! I remember splitting wood that way with my Dad when I was a kid.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1292311 said:


> Old school Mercer! I remember splitting wood that way with my Dad when I was a kid.


My Dad is very old school. Plus he is not mechanicaly inclined at all. He says since I wood splitter has an engine it's just another thing that's going to break down and cost him money. But, he is now talking about when I build a house that he wants to go halfs on a wood splitter.


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife woke me up this morning to tell me there was deer by the stream. I looked out the window to see a doe and fawn. They were in no hurry to go anywhere either, we watched them for a good five minutes before they made it into the woods. After we put the kids down for a nap, she wanted to go fishing down at the stream. Just as we got down there, a bald eagle took off from the edge of the woods. It didn't go too far in before landing on a tree and watching us. Never caught anything, but it is hard to complain about a day like that. Daddy deer has to be around somewhere


----------



## bigbadbrad

i got an offer tonight for my truck, for $8,000 without the plow, I bought it for around 12g back in 07, I have put some money into it, not sure what to do, it is paid off so i kinda want to keep it but this might be my chance to get rid off it, i was thinking i woulda liked a little more for it, but it is not in perfect shape, hmmm what to do what to do

anyone want to buy a 2009 xtreme vee 8.5?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1292889 said:


> My wife woke me up this morning to tell me there was deer by the stream. I looked out the window to see a doe and fawn. They were in no hurry to go anywhere either, we watched them for a good five minutes before they made it into the woods. After we put the kids down for a nap, she wanted to go fishing down at the stream. Just as we got down there, a bald eagle took off from the edge of the woods. It didn't go too far in before landing on a tree and watching us. Never caught anything, but it is hard to complain about a day like that. Daddy deer has to be around somewhere


That's one of the good things about living in Maine and your lucky enough to live up North. I went up to my friend's camp in Jackman for the weakend and it's so nice up there. I have been up in the Jackman area alot bird hunting but, the view from this camp was just unreal. We had a wicked good time up there just relaxing and we did a little fishing to.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1292897 said:


> i got an offer tonight for my truck, for $8,000 without the plow, I bought it for around 12g back in 07, I have put some money into it, not sure what to do, it is paid off so i kinda want to keep it but this might be my chance to get rid off it, i was thinking i woulda liked a little more for it, but it is not in perfect shape, hmmm what to do what to do
> 
> anyone want to buy a 2009 xtreme vee 8.5?


How many miles are on it? $8,000 sounds low for that truck.


----------



## bigbadbrad

132,000, is in good mechanical shape, but could use a paint job, i think i am going to tell him 11,500, if he takes that then i will sell it, then sell my plow also, then probly trade my car on a new truck this fall, we will see, i will miss my truck though if i sell it


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1292897 said:


> i got an offer tonight for my truck, for $8,000 without the plow, I bought it for around 12g back in 07, I have put some money into it, not sure what to do, it is paid off so i kinda want to keep it but this might be my chance to get rid off it, i was thinking i woulda liked a little more for it, but it is not in perfect shape, hmmm what to do what to do
> 
> anyone want to buy a 2009 xtreme vee 8.5?


I'm assuming it's the plow in your avatar? I'm looking for a stainless one, I sold my straight 8' HD MM2 today.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Moss Man;1292946 said:


> I'm assuming it's the plow in your avatar? I'm looking for a stainless one, I sold my straight 8' HD MM2 today.


well i only used this one to clean my personal driveway and one other driveway, last fall I got the new style wings and hinge put on under warrenty, i also have the backblade edges on it also, still looks like new, cutting edges still have plenty of life left, if you really want a ss plow you could always buy just the skins and put them on this plow, I the had plow installed in december 2008,


----------



## bigbadbrad

moss man p.m me if you are interested


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i sold my truck, for a little less then i wanted too, but oh well, now i need to sell my plow!

plow is the one in my avatar pic, a 2009 8.5ft xtreme vee, with truck side mounts and wiring for a 99-04 Ford Superduty, may fit other years not sure


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1293950 said:


> well i sold my truck, for a little less then i wanted too, but oh well, now i need to sell my plow!
> 
> plow is the one in my avatar pic, a 2009 8.5ft xtreme vee, with truck side mounts and wiring for a 99-04 Ford Superduty, may fit other years not sure


What are you planing on getting for your next truck Brad?


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1293968 said:


> What are you planing on getting for your next truck Brad?


not quite sure yet, probly just a half-ton with a towing package, would like to find a f150 STX ecoboost maybe, or maybe a tundra rock warrior. I probly wont get one till the fall, or maybe even spring. I need to sell my plow before I buy another truck, I most likely wont be puting a plow on the next truck i get, since i have my tractor now. If i find a cheap beater truck I just might buy that to use for now, only time will tell though, oh yeah and money too, haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1293970 said:


> not quite sure yet, probly just a half-ton with a towing package, would like to find a f150 STX ecoboost maybe, or maybe a tundra rock warrior. I probly wont get one till the fall, or maybe even spring. I need to sell my plow before I buy another truck, I most likely wont be puting a plow on the next truck i get, since i have my tractor now. If i find a cheap beater truck I just might buy that to use for now, only time will tell though, oh yeah and money too, haha


Them Rock Warriors are realy nice trucks. There is one that I se all that time, it's black with a lift and it looks great. Good luck on selling your plow and on finding a new truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I know not many of us are very active on here this time of yr, but for those who are, what do you normally carry in your tool boxes?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1293980 said:


> I know not many of us are very active on here this time of yr, but for those who are, what do you normally carry in your tool boxes?


Tool boxes in the back of the truck? I don't have one, I don't want to take up that much bed space since I haul my 4-wheeler back there alot. I do have a tire repair kit, a 12V air compresor, LED Mag light, cresant wrenches, srew drivers, chain saw wrench, tow strap and strechy straps in the cab. If I can find a tool box for cheep this Summer I will buy it so I can have some extra storage for going to college.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya sorry I meant toolboxes in the back of the truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looking for ideas of what I should keep in mine once I get it, I'm going to get a below the rail 56" wide box, I'm gonna keep a ratchet set, axe, fire extinguisher, tow straps, ratchet straps, chain, hammer, etc.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1293991 said:


> Looking for ideas of what I should keep in mine once I get it, I'm going to get a below the rail 56" wide box, I'm gonna keep a ratchet set, axe, fire extinguisher, tow straps, ratchet straps, chain, hammer, etc.


Those are all good items to have with you. I bring an ax with me most of the time. I realy need to buy a cheap rachet set for my truck.


----------



## 06Sierra

Vice grips, screw drivers, 4 way tire iron, plug kit small compressor. I don't have a tool box but I do carry a few things behind the seat and in the box on my trailer.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Add to my list extra hitch pins, and some rope. Anyone else have any suggetions? Post em'


----------



## stan the man

i have 4 tow chains in all my trucks. you can put the chains under the tires to help you to get out


----------



## 06Sierra

Go to WAGM-TV's facebook page and look at the cloud pic posted by Sarah at 12:58 am. It is a pic my sister took at my place yesterday. The clouds were rotating and a smaller are started rotating faster! No tornado, but it was something to see.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1294006 said:


> Add to my list extra hitch pins, and some rope. Anyone else have any suggetions? Post em'


Shackles, a cumalong, hay wire, them pins for a 3pt. hitch, and a pipe wrench are also good things to have.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i found a 95 ranger 4x4 ext cab v6 std with 160,000 miles on it for 1,000 bucks, kinda a bondo buggy though, not sure if i should get it so that i at least have a truck for now, might be a good beater cone hunting season, and i got my dad's 88 ranger for a parts truck, and for rims and tires, dad's old ranger also has a 6.5ft speedcast on it, so i maybe able to put that on this ranger but looking under the hood there is not much room for a pump, might just be wasting my money on buying this truck though


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1293950 said:


> well i sold my truck, for a little less then i wanted too, but oh well, now i need to sell my plow!
> 
> plow is the one in my avatar pic, a 2009 8.5ft xtreme vee, with truck side mounts and wiring for a 99-04 Ford Superduty, may fit other years not sure


Good to hear you sold the truck. I'd buy a mid 90's F150 I6 with a 5 speed if you could find one in decent shape. Those Rock Warrior Tundra's are sharp as well but definitely pricey.

How much are you selling your plow for?


----------



## bigbadbrad

i was thinking around 4500, but i would settle for 4,000, i think that is a fair price, i dont wanna go much less then that cause i want enough to be able to pay off my tractor, then maybe go and buy a new(er) truck, they have a f-150 raptor at Whited Ford right now with 21,000 miles on it, but has the 5.4l in it, which is fine by me, going to find out what they want for it, i dont think it will be a fast seller


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad and I decided that I'm going to set my truck up so I can hook his plow up to it. Since I'm going to college this Winter he will have to do pretty much all of the plowing and he has never plowed before. So, we decided that it would be easier for him to use my regular cab instead of his crew cab. I need push plates and all the wiring for my 2002 Chevy 1500 and a 3 plug 7.5' Fisher SD. If any of you guys come acrost any of that let me know. If I can't find the parts used I will just buy them brand new.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Will you should price out brand new, may not be as bad as you think, and then you know everything will work, just dont buy another fish stick, reuse the one you got, that will save some money


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1295533 said:


> Will you should price out brand new, may not be as bad as you think, and then you know everything will work, just dont buy another fish stick, reuse the one you got, that will save some money


Thanks for the advice Brad. I was all ready planning on using the fish stick I already have. It will save alot of money.


----------



## bigbadbrad

not to hard to install either, i just took mine off my truck, but totally diffrent from what you need, it is too bad.

on another note, has anybody ever bought a vehicle with a rebuilt title?


----------



## 06Sierra

I have had a couple when I was younger. My parents bought them though. A guy I work with just picked up an F350 crew cab psd for $17000. I think it is an 06.


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1295587 said:


> not to hard to install either, i just took mine off my truck, but totally diffrent from what you need, it is too bad.
> 
> on another note, has anybody ever bought a vehicle with a rebuilt title?


The only difference's are the headlight adapters/harness


----------



## Mick76

Going to Mass Weds morning to pick up another sectional pusher.... I've got room on my trailer for another if someone would like me to bring it back... just putting it out there


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone else ready for winter yet?


----------



## 06Sierra

Heck no! I have 5 cords of wood coming at the end of the month. I also have to replace a bushing and change the fluid in the plow. I am going to add a pipe on the plow so I don't tear up my driveway. Then I might be ready! Before I do any of that, I have to change the oil and rotate the tires on both vehicles. Also brakes on all corners of the truck.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1295587 said:


> not to hard to install either


I'm not good with eleactrical so, I think I'm going to have a dealer install it. I took two years of automotives but, I'm more of a parts changer than a mechanic.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1295678 said:


> Anyone else ready for winter yet?





06Sierra;1295681 said:


> Heck no! I have 5 cords of wood coming at the end of the month. I also have to replace a bushing and change the fluid in the plow. I am going to add a pipe on the plow so I don't tear up my driveway. Then I might be ready! Before I do any of that, I have to change the oil and rotate the tires on both vehicles. Also brakes on all corners of the truck.


I also have wood to take care of. I need to put around seven cords of wood down celar and I also need to cut more trees for Winter 2012-2013. I like to stay a year ahead. I also need to close up the camp in Late September or October. My budies and I also need to start building our ice shack pretty soon.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i thought the isolation module would be diffrent because on gm you have the daytime running lights on it, so i though they were a diffrent module


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1295678 said:


> Anyone else ready for winter yet?


God No. I'm halfway through replacing the tranny on my "new" truck and still need to sand blast and paint the frame/paint the rear box...



bigbadbrad;1295766 said:


> i thought the isolation module would be diffrent because on gm you have the daytime running lights on it, so i though they were a diffrent module


I don't believe so but I could be wrong. Its happened once before LOL

Brad- you should check out an F150 with the 5.0 in it. I LOVE those trucks. Every one that I've taken home has averaged over 20mpg's hand calculated and are solid trucks. I'm sure a light plow could still go on it even though it has electronic steering. The new 5.0 has some getup and go!


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1295819 said:


> Brad- you should check out an F150 with the 5.0 in it. I LOVE those trucks. Every one that I've taken home has averaged over 20mpg's hand calculated and are solid trucks. I'm sure a light plow could still go on it even though it has electronic steering. The new 5.0 has some getup and go!


yeah that is what i was leaning towards first actually, but noone wants to give me a good price for my plow, and my parents may be buying my grandfather's house in town so I may need to be keeping my plow to keep that open, I found a 2000 superduty ext cab short bed like what i would not mind yesterday at carrols in PI, went to go ask the sales men about it and they sold it that morning, 2nd time that happens to me this week!


----------



## mercer_me

21.1 average mpg isn't that impresive for an engine that's supposed to be so feul efficient. My cousin's 2006 Chevy 1500 5.3 gets 19.6 average mpg.


----------



## 06Sierra

Is that 21 city or highway driving?


----------



## mercer_me

Poland Spring donated 40 cases of water to Pine Tree Camp (where I work) so, I had to go down to Poland today and pick it up. I took the 2008 GMC 1500 2wd 4.3 V6 down. I had a trailer on but, I had to put a golf cart on that so, the water had to go in the back of the truck. It was 40 cases of 1 litre bottles and there is 18 bottles in a case. One litre of water weighs about 2.2 pounds so, that's 1,584 pounds of water plus the packedging and the pallet it was on so, that over 1,600 pounds. It was a little over loaded. Then I picked up the golf cart in Durham and headed for Rome and I never had a problem. But, that V6 did not like hauling that load up hills.

The 40 cases of water before I took the top two tiers off and put them at the front of the body.









The truck with 40 cases of water and the golf cart on the trailer.









The warehouse at the Poland Spring botteling place in Poland. These pictures don't do it justice, this place is HUGE.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1295928 said:


> 21.1 average mpg isn't that impresive for an engine that's supposed to be so feul efficient. My cousin's 2006 Chevy 1500 5.3 gets 19.6 average mpg.


All of the truck's I've driven have had 1,000 or less miles on them. Not nearly broken in yet. Plus the F150 weighs much more than the Chevy, and the 5.3 always depends on who you talk with. Some people claim 20 mpg's others report 17-18mpg.

F150 Crew Short Bed 4x4
Gross weight: 7200 lbs. 
Curb weight: 5577 lbs.

06 1500 Crew Short Bed 4x4 (assuming thats what your talking about)
Gross weight: 7000 lbs. 
Curb weight: 5284 lbs.



 06Sierra;1295983 said:


> Is that 21 city or highway driving?


This was combined over nearly 300 miles of driving - note the second picture of the Trip Mileage.


----------



## 06Sierra

21 is pretty darn good for a truck. I get upwards of 20 on the highway and 15-16ish around town.


----------



## mercer_me

Only at Marden's.....


----------



## plowguy43

If any of you guys are bored and want to read my Trucks "restoration/Tranny swap" thread, here it is - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=122066

yes there are pictures too!


----------



## mercer_me

Just got home from my buddy's house. He traded in his 1999 Dodge 2500 360 V8 and bought a 2007 Dodge 2500 6.7 Cummins. He new he would like it becouse his Dad had one identicle to it except it's 2009. It's a realy good looking truck. He is going to put his 8' Fisher MM2 on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice engine, not a fan of dodges though.. I've driven a cummins a few times this summer hauling hay, definately a big difference in power compared to a gasser, but with the price of fuel and maintnance, I'll stick with gas...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1297443 said:


> Nice engine, not a fan of dodges though.. I've driven a cummins a few times this summer hauling hay, definately a big difference in power compared to a gasser, but with the price of fuel and maintnance, I'll stick with gas...


I'm not a big Dodge fan either but, I like the Cummins engine better than the Power Stroke and the Duramax. Eaven with deisel costing more than gas, my buddy said he is going to save $60 a week for feul and he said he will only burn about 1/2 as much feul plowing. I think my next truck is going to be a deisel.


----------



## mercer_me

Just got home from Hights. It's going to cost me $1,000 ($700 for parts and $300 for labor) to get my truck set up for my Dad's plow. That's with mostley used parts and a few new ones. I thought about it and I think it will be worth it becouse I can pick up a few drivewys next Winter and it will pay for its self. There is a guy close by that used to work for Hights but now has his own shop and I'm going to go se how much he will charge for labor to.


----------



## bigbadbrad

that seems wicked high to me will, I only paid 300 labor to have my plow put on, and that included them putting the vee plow together! and 700 bucks for mostly used parts, that does not sound right either


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1297867 said:


> that seems wicked high to me will, I only paid 300 labor to have my plow put on, and that included them putting the vee plow together! and 700 bucks for mostly used parts, that does not sound right either


I think I'm going to call Trail Side to and se how much they want for the parts.


----------



## bigbadbrad

if you look on uncle henry's under truck accesories there is a guy who always has adds to buy used plows and parts, he is in aburn i want to say, should give him a call he might have all the parts used, and cheap!


----------



## mercer_me

I bought all the parts for my truck to hook up my Dad's truck today. I ended up going to Hights and spending $710 for the parts. I'm dropping my truck off at the mechanics tomarow. He used to work for Hights and has installed quite a few plows. He is realy busy but, he said he can most likely get it done by Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have been looking around at compact tractors lately and have it narrowed down fairly well to what I want. I am still a couple of months away from buying though. I did find this one at the local New Holland dealer...

2007-New Holland TC26DA, 391 hours, 4wd, Diesel Engine, Hydro Transmission, Industrial Tires, one - rear hydraulic remote, New Holland Loader Model 230TL, New holland Mid Mounted Mower Deck Model 914A (New) 

What do you guys think would be a fair price for this, or something similar?


----------



## bigbadbrad

i looked at Crown before I bought mine, i found the prices on their used tractors to be extremely high, not much less then the deals you could get on a new one for that tractor there they are probly going to be asking at least $15,000 is my guess, $13,000 is well paid since there is no snowblower

the prices on new kioti's at gary's are usually pretty good, and they have the longest warrenty


----------



## 06Sierra

They are asking $13,900 for that one. That is the only one they have that I am interested in, if it is still there when I am ready. New with a bucket and mower is going to be a bit out of my price range. I'd like to have a rear blade too. Not really looking to get a blower. I have too much driveway for a 5 or 6 foot blower.


----------



## mercer_me

How many horse power is that tractor you are looking at?


----------



## 06Sierra

That one is 26. I just saw an 08 JD 3120 (29 hp) with cab, 72" mower and 72" blower for $16000 in Caribou today. 130 hours on it. Anyone know how much a loader is? Price seems a little too good to be true for an 08 JD though!


----------



## mercer_me

I got my truck back today from they who installed the plow. He charged me $126.30 to put it an and I thought that was fair. I got home and put my Dad's plow on and made sure every thing worked and it does. The truck handles the 7.5' Fisher SD good, the front end only drops one inch when the plow is raised. I'm very happy that I had the plow put on it and I know my Dad is to.


----------



## 06Sierra

Stay safe guys! Looking like the southern part of the state is going to get it worse than us up here.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1301441 said:



> Stay safe guys! Looking like the southern part of the state is going to get it worse than us up here.


When is the storm supposed to hit? I have to drive back to Calais tomarow.


----------



## 06Sierra

I got this timeline in an email. I think it is from the National Weather Service.

Portsmouth, NH – Start around 0500-0600 and get ugly by 1200-1300 

Portland, ME – Start around 0700-0800 and get ugly around 1400-1500

Bangor- Jackman-Calais – Vermont – start around 0900-1100 and get ugly 1400-1600

Caribou – Start around 1400-1500 and get ugly by 1800 – 1900


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad priced out tires for the Tundra today. He wants 275/70R18 BFG All Terrains and he can get them at Wal*Mart for $1,001.28 plus $76 to mount and balance them. He hasn't priced them out at any other place yet. Does that sound like a good deal or is that high?


----------



## MSS Mow

06Sierra;1301463 said:


> I got this timeline in an email. I think it is from the National Weather Service.
> 
> Bangor- Jackman-Calais - Vermont - start around 0900-1100 and get ugly 1400-1600


That's quite a stretch! They couldn't be any more specific? From Calais to Vermont?? That's the entire freaking state. lol :crying:


----------



## 06Sierra

MSS - I get email updates from NWS at work. If I see anything better this afternoon I will post it here.

Mercer - Shop around. From my experience this spring buying two sets of tires, you can find some darn good deals online. Even paying shipping and mounting balance I saved $500-$600 on each set. I ordered from tread depot. I was just going to check there for you but the site is down right now.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1301710 said:


> Mercer - Shop around. From my experience this spring buying two sets of tires, you can find some darn good deals online. Even paying shipping and mounting balance I saved $500-$600 on each set. I ordered from tread depot. I was just going to check there for you but the site is down right now.


I checked Tire Rack.com with shipping they want $1,004.36.


----------



## 06Sierra

Tire rack has ******** prices for shipping. Tread depot is around $100 for shipping.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1301607 said:


> My Dad priced out tires for the Tundra today. He wants 275/70R18 BFG All Terrains and he can get them at Wal*Mart for $1,001.28 plus $76 to mount and balance them. He hasn't priced them out at any other place yet. Does that sound like a good deal or is that high?


Walmart usually mounts and balances the tires for free. They add in (automatically) valve stems, road hazard, and lifetime mount and balance per tire. Thats probably where the $76 is coming from. Decline all that and you'll be set.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1301972 said:


> Walmart usually mounts and balances the tires for free. They add in (automatically) valve stems, road hazard, and lifetime mount and balance per tire. Thats probably where the $76 is coming from. Decline all that and you'll be set.


That's good to know. I wasn't with him when he priced them out so, I didn't know all the details. If they do charge we might bring the tires to the local vocational center, they only charge like $5 a tire to mount and balence them. I went to that vocational center so, I know they do good work.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i bought another truck tonight, another superduty, my plow will bolt right up to it! it is another 02 and it is even the same blue haha, but it is ext cab short bed XL with a 5.4l and 6 speed in it, a little rusty but i got it wicked cheap so i will put a little bit of work in it and make a good plow/work/hunting truck, has a nice rack on it, made almost like Will's rack that he made. will get pics once i clean it up some. oh yeah only has 123k on it for miles and it kinda looks like a undercover game warden truck haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1302091 said:


> well i bought another truck tonight, another superduty, my plow will bolt right up to it! it is another 02 and it is even the same blue haha, but it is ext cab short bed XL with a 5.4l and 6 speed in it, a little rusty but i got it wicked cheap so i will put a little bit of work in it and make a good plow/work/hunting truck, has a nice rack on it, made almost like Will's rack that he made. will get pics once i clean it up some. oh yeah only has 123k on it for miles and it kinda looks like a undercover game warden truck haha


Good for you Brad. So, you are going to keep your plow? Do you do any driveways? I'm looking forward to seing pictures.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i had a driveway last year, my parents are working on buying my grandfather's house so i will keep that open too, might pick up another one, but dont want too many cause i still work full time, yup i am keeping the plow, will bolt right up to it, wiring and all, i got my set of winter tires and rims still too that should be good for this winter.


----------



## bigbadbrad

a couple of pics from the guy selling it, he was a scraper so the inside of the bed is a little rough, i think i am going to put a piece of 3/4" plywood down in it and bolt it down for a cheap bed liner haha ******* farmer style


----------



## mercer_me

That truck doesn't look to bad Brad. It should make a decent plow truck.


----------



## bigbadbrad

it's got some rust, needs an exh manifold gasket on pass side, and was pretty dirty, cleaned up the inside pretty good tonight, just need to shampoo the seats and do the floors in it now, i should give it a tune up too sometimes soon


----------



## mercer_me

Friday I saw some thing that I have never seen in Maine before, it was a truck with Arctic push plates. I saw it in Calais on RT.1 when I was coming home. The truck had New Brunswick plates though.


----------



## mercer_me

Any more pictures of the new truck Brad?


----------



## bigbadbrad

no will, i have not taken any of it yet, have not had the time too, i bought it last monday night, cleaned it up some what on the inside tuesday night, ordered a bunch of stuff for it wensday, then i left friday afternoon for a bachelor party in party in portland that lasted till sunday, went up to bangor on my way home from portland and went to the carnivall of madness concert on sunday and came home on monday, got back at 4 monday night. I worked on it some at night this week, put new sparkplugs and accell supercoils in it, and made a bedliner out of plywood for the bottom of the bed at night this week. I was going to try to do the manifolds this weekend, but I had to work till 11 friday night and i worked till 4 at work tonight to help the parts dept. do their annual inventory, cant pass up on the O/T!! so ya i been busy haha oh yeah i cant get it out of my garage right now too cause my door opener broke and noone in town has the piece to fix it so i ordered one! tommrow looks nice so i got to get my painting done around the house, so i will probly try to get some pics at night next week if i think of it


----------



## bigbadbrad

well got new studs gaskets and manifold on driver's side, world of difference! sounds like a new truck again! no more potato truck growl haha


----------



## ddb maine

now that was some sleepin weather! how was everyones summer?


----------



## RepoMan207

Too short! I see we have our first Freeze advisory for this evening.....better put the boat back in the water today.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1308450 said:


> now that was some sleepin weather! how was everyones summer?


Mine was pretty good. I worked alot but, I like money so it worked out good for me. I also did some camping and I hung out with friends almost every weakend. I'm ready for Fall though I can't wait to go Moose hunting with my Dad. I also am ready bird and Deer season. Then I will be ready for snow. I can't wait to try out my new truck. But, the only down fall is I'm in college so, Dad will do most of the plowing.


----------



## Spudman

bigbadbrad;1307873 said:


> well got new studs gaskets and manifold on driver's side, world of difference! sounds like a new truck again! no more potato truck growl haha


Hey now, not all of us have leaky manifolds on our potato trucks.


----------



## 06Sierra

Too short and very wet up here! Tonight will make freeze advisory number two for us. I have to get my plow back together pretty soon though. I hate to say it, but the snow will be here before long.

Mercer, you will have to check out the hunting grounds up in Waite. I used to go there all the time when I lived in Baileyville. It's about a half hour north of Calais.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1308830 said:


> Mercer, you will have to check out the hunting grounds up in Waite. I used to go there all the time when I lived in Baileyville. It's about a half hour north of Calais.


I might try that. But, since I'm coming home every weakend I will probably just hunt around hear. Plus, if I shoot one up there I won't beable to let it hang, I would have to bring it strait to the butcher shop. I wouldn't mind finding a good place around there to go bird hunting.


----------



## 06Sierra

It was always pretty good bird hunting up there.


----------



## ddb maine

glad to hear everyones doing well. Ready for snow. we had a good frost last night. Hope we get another tonight, had the pellet stove turning.

I actually bought a house, end of july. Thats the highlight of my summer.
thinking about making extensions for the wings on the plow..... thinking..... they held up like a dream last year, and if it aint broke....
Mercer, trucks looking good, I bet your dad is pumped to get the plow off the tundra.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1309004 said:


> Mercer, trucks looking good, I bet your dad is pumped to get the plow off the tundra.


Thanks, I realy like this truck. Dad is happy the plow is on my truck. It's a win win situation, he gets to plow with a regular cab truck and I get to take his double cab Tundra to school.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Spudman;1308695 said:


> Hey now, not all of us have leaky manifolds on our potato trucks.


haha yeah most of them up here dont either anymore now that they are going to the bigger wheeler diesel trucks, but when i used to work on the harvester the farmer only had single axle gas jobs, and that is what my truck sounded like! haha How is harvest going for you guys? they just started up here this weekend

summer was very wet up here, over 30" of rain, mud everywheres, firewood piles getting soaked, not enough nice weekends to get everything done! I want to do more hunting this fall, but i got to get the plow hooked up on this new truck and go threw it before plowing and find some snow tires for it too, so i dont think there will be much time to go hunting this year again!


----------



## Spudman

We have been green digging our fresh crop in the Androscoggin Valley for about 5 weeks now. Yields have been very good there, although rain from Irene flooded a few fields. Losses were minimal, however.

Digging for storage started here in Exeter last Wednesday. Yields are excellent; every field so far has gone 350 cwt or greater, which is very good for Maine.


----------



## 06Sierra

There are fields up here that aren't going to get touched this fall. Way to much rain this summer.


----------



## 06Sierra

Finally got around to building some stairs in the barn! My Dad come over yesterday and gave me a hand. We also put the rail up in the loft. I don't think it turned out too bad. 
http://emob846.photobucket.com/albums/ab26/tjgornea/SU1HMDAxMzAtMjAxMTA5MTktMTMxNS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## stan the man

that be a nice office how are you guys going


----------



## 06Sierra

That is just for storage. The previous owner of the house built the barn (24x48) and the loft is about 10' long by 24'. He nailed some 2x4s into the wall to get up there. That was a pain. Using a step ladder wasn't a whole lot better. We needed an easier way to get stuff up there. Now that I can get some stuff out of the way, I'll be able to fit both vehicles in there this winter.


----------



## ddb maine

nice barn. I've got a 20x24 garage, but its 8' ceilings... cant fit the truck with the racks...so pole barn out back! 

Any of you mainers run cb's? I'm thinking about getting one for this coming season.


----------



## 06Sierra

The barn was built for an rv. It has a 9' x 14' door. Someday I will have a smaller garage for the vehicles and a lift in the barn! I will have to get some other pics of it. 

I only have my portable radio for work. Don't see that many in vehicles any more. Mostly older guys and guys that work in the woods.


----------



## bigbadbrad

guys that work in the woods dont even use cb's anymore, they use murs now, and marines also the distance carrries much further then cb's


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1311328 said:


> Any of you mainers run cb's? I'm thinking about getting one for this coming season.


I have a nice Cobra 29 LTD Blue Tuth CB. But, I haven't hooked it up in my Chevy yet. When it was in the Ranger I mounted it on the floor so, I had ro cut the mount and make it longer. Now it's to long for where I want to mount it in the Chevy so, I will probably just buy a new mount.


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah the issue with distance is calling someone to pull you out and getting someone 15 miles away isn't much help...


----------



## bigbadbrad

15 miles in the woods is not that far! esp if your stuck down a twicth trail


----------



## 06Sierra

First day of moose season and I wake up this morning and see a nice little bull walking across my yard


----------



## ddb maine

Brad; agreed 15 miles up there and 15 mi here are very different. My wife talked about moving to presque isle a while back. Where are you located again?


----------



## 06Sierra

Presque Isle is nice. Taxes are a little steep though. You would be better off looking at one of the smaller towns around there; Easton, Westfield, Mapleton or Fort Fairfield. Why did she want to come up here? Brad is about an hour north in Fort Kent.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1313276 said:


> First day of moose season and I wake up this morning and see a nice little bull walking across my yard


My cousin has a permit in Zone 5. To bad it's going to be warm this weak. But, it will help the people with the second weak. My Dad has a permit in Zone 7 for the second weak.


----------



## 06Sierra

Pepper is your friend. Especially when it is warm like this.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1313354 said:


> Pepper is your friend. Especially when it is warm like this.


Yes it is. My cousin brought alot with him. When I shot my moose it was about 60 degrees so I covered it with peper and didn't have a problem.


----------



## ddb maine

06Sierra;1313316 said:


> Presque Isle is nice. Taxes are a little steep though. You would be better off looking at one of the smaller towns around there; Easton, Westfield, Mapleton or Fort Fairfield. Why did she want to come up here? Brad is about an hour north in Fort Kent.


Shes worked all over the state, presque isle to portland and west. Said that was her favorite. Plan is to buy land up there in the coming years for a camp.


----------



## 06Sierra

On a lake? There is plenty of land for sale. There is 64 acres next to me pretty cheap with a nice stream running through it. Go to remax web site and search the area. 04769 is PI, 04742 Fort Fairfield (where I am).


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup i know where there is a camp with 100acs for sale up here in fort kent for $89,000, pretty nice place in the woods

I took a bike ride up to allagash yesterday, lots of hunters in town at the sporting camps, weather was beautifull, leaves starting to look good, and the new pavement is nice to ride on


----------



## 06Sierra

Finally getting some pavement down up there!! Took long enough. My father in law is renting a camp in Allagash. I hope I get a chance to go up this fall.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not much of a hunter, but was just wondering what you use the pepper for?


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah they are supposed to get the rest of main street paved this week in town, but they are only going to re do west main next summer i guess


----------



## 06Sierra

Keeps the flies away.


----------



## ddb maine

Yeap I'm "looking" for 100-200 ac south side of a mountain. But first gotta make some money plowing this winter. Everyone is talking up and down about how bad this winter is going to be... I sure hope they are right.


----------



## 06Sierra

Farmers almanac says a snowy winter for the north east. They said the same thing last winter and there wasn't much snow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://www.aroostookrealestate.com/detail.cfm?item=780

here is the place i was talking about, has been on the market since i bought my house, i have been up to see it, in a nice spot lots of partridge and moose around it, seen some deer there too last year


----------



## ddb maine

06Sierra;1314144 said:


> Farmers almanac says a snowy winter for the north east. They said the same thing last winter and there wasn't much snow.


We got hammered down here.

Nice place brad, thats what I'm talking about.. and congrats on the new truck.


----------



## ddb maine

Have any of you mainers run the Nokian Hakkapeliitas? I think thats what I'm going with this year.


----------



## MSS Mow

06Sierra;1314144 said:


> Farmers almanac says a snowy winter for the north east. They said the same thing last winter and there wasn't much snow.


What a difference a few miles makes, cause here in my area (downeast) we got hammered with snow all winter. It was the most snow I've ever seen. We plowed 26 times, at least 10 times more than normal.


----------



## 06Sierra

The two previous winters, there was more snow up here than down that way. I think it was the winter before I moved back from Baileyville, there was record snow up here. 

Heard good things about them, ddb. I have never used them myself though. I am very happy with the Duratracs and Silent Armors that I have. I don't think I will run anything else from now on.


----------



## ddb maine

Ive heard the dura traks are nice, just a bit pricey. Town fair quoted me over 1k for load E.. The nokians were 840 load E... And they are designed and engineered in finland. watched some videos on their site of their test tracks, some nice audi's drifting in the snow. The local distributor told me DOT started running them a few years ago and has been coming back for more ever since.


----------



## 06Sierra

I got mine at tread depot, load C. Paid $720 shipped after $80 in rebates. Locally it would have been over $1200!


----------



## bigbadbrad

anyone ever run the general articmax i think they are called? i found a good deal on some, 

I have heard good things about the hakkapletas


----------



## 06Sierra

What size do you have ddb?


----------



## ddb maine

this winter I'm going to run the nokians in 235/85/16 Load E. We shall see how they do.


----------



## 06Sierra

$789 shipped from tread depot for dura trac load, 165 per tire. Grabber AT2 load E are 138 per tire.


----------



## plowguy43

I Love the goodyear authorities I got from Walmart last winter. Basically a mud tire with siping. The truck was like a tractor with these things on. I got 265/70/17's for $185 a tire I believe.


----------



## 06Sierra

How are they holding up? My cousin bought some of those last year and they are about 3/4 worn out now.


----------



## plowguy43

Great, I may have put a couple thousand on them last winter and they haven't been used all summer since the truck sits. But they are still like new.


----------



## plowguy43

Anybody else starting to get the itch? No not the kind you go to see your doctor about, the itch for winter to start???

Yesterday when I left for work it was raining a little and was pretty cold. Reminded me of that feeling of late fall early winter and I got a little excited for plowing. Time to start sending out materials and getting the accounts lined up. Thankfully I kept my "big" accounts from last year and ditched the small/harder ones to do ( Ryan can probably guess which driveway I'm not doing this year since he got stuck there as well)


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1315610 said:


> Anybody else starting to get the itch? No not the kind you go to see your doctor about, the itch for winter to start???
> 
> Yesterday when I left for work it was raining a little and was pretty cold. Reminded me of that feeling of late fall early winter and I got a little excited for plowing. Time to start sending out materials and getting the accounts lined up. Thankfully I kept my "big" accounts from last year and ditched the small/harder ones to do (Ryan can probably guess which driveway I'm not doing this year since he got stuck there as well)


I'm staring to get the itch. I can't wait to try out my Chevy. Hopefully we get weakend storms so I can plow and my Dad won't have to. He is not excited about plowing at all and I'm not real excited about pushing banks back all the time. I hope he will get the hang of it but, I'm almost positive she will strugle through the whole Winter. But, it's only going to be one Winter and then I will be plowing again.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1315610 said:


> .... and ditched the small/harder ones to do ( Ryan can probably guess which driveway I'm not doing this year since he got stuck there as well)


I have my answer ready and waiting if she calls me again. Wrecker, or no wrecker....H E L L N O !


----------



## 06Sierra

I still have to get new hoses, filter and fluid for the plow. It might help if I get the motor and pump back together too! I need to figure out what I am going to do for amber lighting. I have an idea, just need to get parts.


----------



## ddb maine

Putting new 16"x 12"x1.5" rubber cutting edges on the wings. The 12"x12" didnt extend out from the wings and into the plow enough. Also have the rubber to make a foil for the top to keep the snow from burying the front end like I did.... 4 times last year. Better prepared, better service.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1315781 said:


> I have my answer ready and waiting if she calls me again. Wrecker, or no wrecker....H E L L  N O !


I have been looking for you, mostly older stuff though. I still have plenty to do on my truck but I'm starting to get a little antsy.


----------



## Mick76

Been doing maint ALL summer....bought another 248 skid, and a 10 arctic sectional pusher to go on it, signed a few contracts from last year to 3 year deals. If everything goes right, I'll be buying 3 more trucks this winter w 9.5 xv's (I'll know this upcoming week).....*knock on wood*


----------



## PlowMan03

Mick, when you get the trucks make sure you post pics. I am more then ready for winter to get here, can't wait to try out my truck this year. I have been trying figure out how to post pics on here from my android phone. Anyone know how?


----------



## GMCHD plower

I've had the itch sense I stopped haying in early august... Hooked up the plow today and sprayed it off, need to change the fluid and filter. Not to sound dumb, but how do I change the fluid and filter?


----------



## 06Sierra

I have a blackberry. I upload pics to photobucket and link the pic here. Not sure how else to do it.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1316654 said:


> I have a blackberry. I upload pics to photobucket and link the pic here. Not sure how else to do it.


Select all the photos you want to link, then click "generate links", select the IMG links and then paste them to a reply box here. Atleast that's how it works on my droid.


----------



## RepoMan207

eh, you guys got me all beat, I'm plowless and hopefully truckless soon to boot. I was having too much fun in my spare time this summer to deal with anything, so I'm just now selling and buying stuff.


----------



## stan the man

got me beat to. thinking about fall clean ups. leaves are dropping fast.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Mick76;1316626 said:


> Been doing maint ALL summer....bought another 248 skid, and a 10 arctic sectional pusher to go on it, signed a few contracts from last year to 3 year deals. If everything goes right, I'll be buying 3 more trucks this winter w 9.5 xv's (I'll know this upcoming week).....*knock on wood*


well i wish you luck Mick, but not to tell you what to do but instead of getting 3 vee's you ever think of getting at least one xls just to try it out, you would be able to use it on any of the the trucks if they have vee's on them cause it is the same wiring and mounts of course. deffintly get us soe pics!

well I been starting to get ready for winter around hear took the mower off the tractor, put my tool box in the back of my "new" truck, the guy whose driveway i do called me up this week to see if i was still going to do it this winter and started to bring in some firewood.

on another note anyone get any birds saturday? I went by myself after lunch and got the first causilty of hunting season, haha tore the steering stabilzer off my truck when i fell down in a rut down a road that i had no problem going down in my old truck, oh well there was no fluid left in it any ways! haha well this just tells me that by next hunting season that I am goin to have another set of 35's and a small lift on this truck too!


----------



## 06Sierra

Didn't go hunting Brad, it was my anniversary. I am taking my 5 year old daughter either tomorrow or Tuesday. 

GMCHD, there is an allen head bolt on the bottom of the resevoir, take it out to drain. Remove the hoses for the angle cylenders, put in a drain pan, and manually angle the plow both ways. There are 4 small bolts that hold the resevoir on, take those out to access the filter. Put everything back together and fill, square head bolt towards the top of the resevoir is the fill spot.


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1316778 said:


> Didn't go hunting Brad, it was my anniversary. I am taking my 5 year old daughter either tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> *GMCHD, there is an allen head bolt on the bottom of the resevoir, take it out to drain. Remove the hoses for the angle cylenders, put in a drain pan, and manually angle the plow both ways. There are 4 small bolts that hold the resevoir on, take those out to access the filter. Put everything back together and fill, square head bolt towards the top of the resevoir is the fill spot*.


Ok thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1316732 said:


> on another note anyone get any birds saturday?


My Dad and I went to Rangley area and I got one bird. We saw alot but, they was all very flighty. We didn't se any moose but, I thinks it's becouse it's to warm and it was raining. Hopefuly it will get cold for when my Dad and I go on his hunt.


----------



## bigbadbrad

good luck TJ hope you get some

have fun on the moose hunt Will, take some pics of the beast when you get it!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1316900 said:


> have fun on the moose hunt Will, take some pics of the beast when you get it!


I'm sure it will be a good time. I will take pictures and post them on hear.


----------



## 06Sierra

GMCHD plower;1316795 said:


> Ok thanks!


I also put an ounce or so of sea foam trans tune in as well. If any moisture gets in the system, it will take care of it.


----------



## Mick76

Any of you guys want to get together before the s**t hits the fan this season?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1317596 said:


> Any of you guys want to get together before the s**t hits the fan this season?


Yeah, aboslutely. What about the begining of next month....maybe the 5th or 6th?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1317596 said:


> Any of you guys want to get together before the s**t hits the fan this season?





RepoMan207;1317601 said:


> Yeah, aboslutely. What about the begining of next month....maybe the 5th or 6th?


Sundays are the only days that will work for me since I will be hunting on Saturdays. But, I definatly want to go.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1317647 said:


> Sundays are the only days that will work for me since I will be hunting on Saturdays. But, I definatly want to go.


boohoo! Get over it and put the gun up for an afternoon. What's wrong with you anyway, you should know by now, I don't roll out of bed until the wee hours of the afternoon. You'll have plenty of time to go find Bambi in the morning, and meet up for drinks in the afternoon.?.? Just do me a favor and wash that wizzle piss off yourself before showing up, will ya! Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1317596 said:


> Any of you guys want to get together before the s**t hits the fan this season?


Yes



RepoMan207;1317601 said:


> Yeah, aboslutely. What about the begining of next month....maybe the 5th or 6th?


Yes



mercer_me;1317647 said:


> Sundays are the only days that will work for me since I will be hunting on Saturdays. But, I definatly want to go.


No



RepoMan207;1317651 said:


> boohoo! Get over it and put the gun up for an afternoon. What's wrong with you anyway, you should know by now, I don't roll out of bed until the wee hours of the afternoon. You'll have plenty of time to go find Bambi in the morning, and meet up for drinks in the afternoon.?.? Just do me a favor and wash that wizzle piss off yourself before showing up, will ya! Thumbs Up


LOL'z


----------



## Mick76

OK Ryan, you pick the place (the colder the beer the better).... 5 or 6th works for me....


----------



## Dewey

MMMM Sounds like fun...... I'm heading north on the 6th for a moose hunting trip !!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1317826 said:


> MMMM Sounds like fun...... I'm heading north on the 6th for a moose hunting trip !!!


Moose hunting in November?


----------



## nicksplowing

mercer_me;1317829 said:


> Moose hunting in November?


he didnt say how far north ... enjoy the get together boys :salute:


----------



## 06Sierra

Some of the zones up this way have a week in November for moose.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1317704 said:


> OK Ryan, you pick the place (the colder the beer the better).... 5 or 6th works for me....


Now wait a minute.....how the he!! did I get nominated class president? Don't leave it up to me, I'll vote for DiMillo's or something.


----------



## Mick76

Since Ryan won't play, anyone have a suggestion on where to go?.....I have my new favorite place Buffalo Wings and Things in Auburn but I'm open to others.......


----------



## Dewey

Yes November my brother got picked for zone 8 .. Jackman area ..


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1317988 said:


> Since Ryan won't play, anyone have a suggestion on where to go?.....I have my new favorite place Buffalo Wings and Things in Auburn but I'm open to others.......


I went there this weekend, Saturday I think and fell in love. I really didn't want to leave, awesome place


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1318036 said:


> I went there this weekend, Saturday I think and fell in love. I really didn't want to leave, awesome place


Bobby, We should get together on a UFC fight night... free UFC and awsome food!...the place gets packed so we'd have to get there early


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1318049 said:


> Bobby, We should get together on a UFC fight night... free UFC and awsome food!...the place gets packed so we'd have to get there early


That'd be awesome, I'd just need like a weeks heads up so I can clear it with the wife but that would be a great time.

I actually have like 3 or 4 coupons from the balloon festival for like 6 free wings or something like that if you buy 6.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1317997 said:


> Yes November my brother got picked for zone 8 .. Jackman area ..


That is a realy good zone. But, I think November will be a hard time to hunt. Good luck.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1317988 said:


> Since Ryan won't play, anyone have a suggestion on where to go?.....I have my new favorite place Buffalo Wings and Things in Auburn but I'm open to others.......


My brother in law actually works there. Maybe he can make himself useful for once in his pathetic life, and hook us up.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll suggest Bucks Naked BBQ in North Windham as well. I love that place and you get a lot of food for the money.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1318719 said:


> My brother in law actually works there. Maybe he can make himself useful for once in his pathetic life, and hook us up.


LOL..... So I guess we're going there... I did my part, now is it going to be the 5th or the 
6th and at what time? So far Plowguy (bobby), repo (ryan) and mick (mike) are going (I think) ..... Dewey, Mercer, Stan, DM, bacwoodz, anyone else going want to go 
(you northern boyz) ? It's a pretty fun time , talking shop with no snow in the forcast and pleanty of beer!

Dammit Bobby, you posted before I had a chance to write all my crap down!..LOL....... Bucks is good though...... I'm open for whatever


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1318739 said:


> I'll suggest Bucks Naked BBQ in North Windham as well. I love that place and you get a lot of food for the money.


I'm all about whatever. Tell me where and when and I'll be there.

We need to get Pete in on this.........where out thou Pete?!?!?!


----------



## plowguy43

Pete's being a creep just lurking in the dark, not logged in, just watching us post up foolishness.

I talked with him a few weeks back, so I'm sure he'd be good to go.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1318747 said:


> Pete's being a creep just lurking in the dark, not logged in, just watching us post up foolishness.
> 
> I talked with him a few weeks back, so I'm sure he'd be good to go.


Good, you know he's good for a few laughs.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yes Pete is definitely good company


----------



## stan the man

i for it. i got this today


----------



## mercer_me

Nice buck Stan. That thing is huge. I would love to get one like that one day.


----------



## RepoMan207

Stan: Very Nice! I would like to get into compound bow hunting. I used to love archery as kid.


----------



## plowguy43

I just called and left a message for pete
That's a nice buck stan


----------



## bigbadbrad

i'd like to go one of these times, but highly doubt i will ever make it! thanks for the invite!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Nice buck!!! I'm going shopping tomorrow. Getting some blaze orange for the kids. A local gun store has toddler and youth stuff this year. Last year I had to buy the smallest adult vest I could find for my daughter, she was 4 at the time. Looking forward to taking them hunting saturday!


----------



## 06Sierra

Disclaimer time: that is about the only time I will be excited about shopping!!!


----------



## neplow

nice deer.

shouldnt there be a picture of it strapped to the hood too?


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad and I are headed to the Rangley area tomarow. He has a Moose permit in Zone 7 and I'm the sub-permity. Tomarow and Sunday we are going to scout and the opening day is Monday. I can't wait, he is going to let me shoot it so, this will be my 2nd moose. A good freind of ours is going to the same area and we are staying in the same camp so, it will be a good group of guys going. It will definatly be a good time.


----------



## 06Sierra

Good luck!!


----------



## mercer_me

I'll talk to you guys after we get a moose. :waving:


----------



## stan the man

the buck i got off my back deck.i been on the **** list from my wife. been work alot painting rooms. we got a new house that we got for one of my accounts. we will be renting this house out. so that will give 5 house rental. i hate to leave this house it good hunting. i got it in 1977.it has 4 bay garage. the new house no garage. the old house is next door to all my rentals. the new place is 15 to 25 minutes away. i will put up some picture after we get it set up. it on the water. my wife wanted it. we did alot of work on it this summer. she been out getting new stuff for in the house.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1318984 said:


> Nice buck!!! I'm going shopping tomorrow. Getting some blaze orange for the kids. A local gun store has toddler and youth stuff this year. Last year I had to buy the smallest adult vest I could find for my daughter, she was 4 at the time. Looking forward to taking them hunting saturday!


is that at Ben's TJ? they got quite a bit more stuff at the new spot then they had at their old place

I got my plow mounts on the truck this morning, not to bad to do, i also started to mount up some lights on it, got a set of "CAT" lights in the factory fog light spots, I am going to mount a set of hella double beamers in between them. Now i got to wire it all up! that is for another day!!

Weather is awesome up here!! went for a ride on my brother's harley up to the 'gash, now that they paved that road this summer it is a real nice bike ride! leaves looked good too. tommrow a group of us are supposed to head down towards houlton and hopefully go eat at grammy's in linneus, never been ther but heard it is really good!


----------



## 06Sierra

Yup, Ben's is nice!! Grammy's is very good!!

Took Lydia hunting this morning over in Perham. Saw one but didn't have a chance to shoot. We left kind of late too. After I got back to town, the truck started making some terrible noise. Either the ac compressor or the clutch is shot.


----------



## bigbadbrad

if it makes the noise all the time then it is the clutch, but if only when pumping then it is the compresor, not sure if you can change just the clucth on a pickup, i know i can on a big truck

from the people i talked to the hunting was not that great today kinda hot


----------



## 06Sierra

Yesterday morning would have been nice! I wish we could have gone out then. 

It takes it a little time, under a minute, to start. It also does it when defrost is on. I was told that if you can spin it by hand it is the clutch, if not it is the compressor. You can do the clutch on these, about $130 for the kit. I'm not sure how much of a pain it is to do though.


----------



## RepoMan207

Is there anyone on here from Lubec area??? I need a spotter. PM me if interested.


----------



## 06Sierra

I used to live about an hour from there. I think someone here is in Machias, not all to far from there. I can't for the life of me remember who!


----------



## RepoMan207

I think who ever it was lived in Eastport....But I can't recall his name, or find the thread that I meet him in.


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't remeber anyone from eastport. I'm going to have to look at some of the older posts here. Its driving me nuts that I can't think of him.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1319717 said:


> I don't remeber anyone from eastport. I'm going to have to look at some of the older posts here. Its driving me nuts that I can't think of him.


Good deal, let me know what you come up with. Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

Is it MSS Mow??


----------



## RepoMan207

ahhhh, I don't think so. Although it maybe. I'll PM him.


----------



## RepoMan207

I think your right....I recall him being in the Calais region....just north of I think. 

WTF is going on with this site!!! It takes way to long to load, and the damn pop up thing is for the birds. The boys sold out and went commercial on us....what's next; advertisement videos in every thread?


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't have any problems with the site. The work computers have pop up blocker. My laptop has pop up block and ad block. I can't even see the sponsor links when I am on here at home.


----------



## RepoMan207

I think I'll initialize that myself. I'm on numerous other forums, and this is the only one that takes a long time to load.


----------



## 06Sierra

Where do you guys get plow hoses from? The driver side angle hose is $45 at most places I have looked online. Car Quest will cut them for me to the size I want. It will be a little over $60 for all three hoses.


----------



## RepoMan207

Napa is about the cheapest, but I've had waivery experinces with quaility. There is a Hyd. and Hose shop in my area, but they charge more then the dealers do for OEM.


----------



## 06Sierra

We have Traction (Brake Service) in Presque Isle. I'm going to check with them first. If their prices are inline with what I am seeing online I will go to Car Quest. CQ charges $4 per foot and $5 for each fitting.


----------



## RepoMan207

lol, I used to deliver to them. Their attitudes SUCK. I was the operations manager at the time, and was forced to take a route, let's just say they didn't get their delivery that week.


----------



## 06Sierra

The guy I talked to last week was kind of an a$$. There are a couple guys there that are decent and know what they are talking about.


----------



## MSS Mow

06Sierra;1319738 said:


> Is it MSS Mow??


:waving: You're right!!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1319830 said:


> The guy I talked to last week was kind of an a$$. There are a couple guys there that are decent and know what they are talking about.


I agree, they do know their stuff, and if your in the showroom, I'm sure it's a whole other story. But my dealings with them have never been good. There is one of them that yells at his guys, like they're teenagers or something. They would hold my driver's for hours on end before unloading them, and if we didn't wait, they would file a complaint with New Penn claiming it was only a 10 minute wait. I'll never forget that guys face when he warned me not to leave that day, he grabbed his phone to call my company to rat me out, only instead he witnessed me answer my phone saying "Dispatch, Ryan speaking" :laughing: I think that, more then made up for having to take that run that day. And it's only that store, Lewiston has/had a whiney employee, but everything was copasetic on all ends.


----------



## 06Sierra

That's awesome!!! I called them last winter to order a bushing kit for the plow. The guy that answered asked me why I thought I needed that. So I politely told him what the plow was doing. He puts me on hold for a minute, I'm guessing to check with someone, comes back and says "Uuhhh, ok we will order that." I told him I wasn't stupid and that I find out what is wrong with something before I throw parts at it and hung up. They were really nice when I went in to pick it up.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1320037 said:


> That's awesome!!! I called them last winter to order a bushing kit for the plow. The guy that answered asked me why I thought I needed that. So I politely told him what the plow was doing. He puts me on hold for a minute, I'm guessing to check with someone, comes back and says "Uuhhh, ok we will order that." I told him I wasn't stupid and that I find out what is wrong with something before I throw parts at it and hung up. They were really nice when I went in to pick it up.


Oh I hate that....It's not like your 14 asking your dad to order a part for your dirt bike, ya know. I had a guy do that a few years back at Napa over a window regulator....while I was standing face to face with him, needless to say he got an ear full, and I got a discount from the supervisor.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1319825 said:


> We have Traction (Brake Service) in Presque Isle. I'm going to check with them first. If their prices are inline with what I am seeing online I will go to Car Quest. CQ charges $4 per foot and $5 for each fitting.


TJ you try Chadwick-Baross in Caribou for hoses? I hear they are pretty cheap and are good to deal with. Also for your A/C the compsesor runs in defrost also, the A/C works to dry the air so that it works better, if you know what i mean, kinda hard to explain when I am tired, I need a nap haha so yeah I would probly change the whole thing, but when you go to change it go some wheres first where they have a recovery machine and get your system sucked down, then go home change it, good time to check/ change your belt also, then go have them fill it back up afte done repair, that is what I would do!


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Brad, I will check them out. I have to unplug the compressor for now so I can run the defrost. Not a good time of year to not have it. I will probably just bring it over to my cousin in Canada.


----------



## JCByrd24

Tractor supply sells premade hoses in 2', 3', and 4' with 1/4" npt male ends for $12, $13 and $15 respectively. They are much better looking than the premade S.A.M ones that are around the same price.


----------



## 06Sierra

I didn't realize TS had hoses. I will check that out for sure.


----------



## stan the man

how do you guys price pvt. roads plowing it 14 wide 1000 feet long


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan helped me out last year and I got the road. Actually have it again this year which is good (part of the reason I got the 9.5 V plow). Very easy to plow. I'll see if I can find his email if he doesn't post up first.


----------



## 06Sierra

That's smaller than my driveway! I got rid of some stuff this summer that I won't have to plow around like I did last winter. That will be nice.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1320559 said:


> Ryan helped me out last year and I got the road. Actually have it again this year which is good (part of the reason I got the 9.5 V plow). Very easy to plow. I'll see if I can find his email if he doesn't post up first.


thanks i need the help on this pvt road. one of my accounts bought 2 commerial places. this year in yarmouth.. i did want them but. if i did do them i loose the mowing and loose 3 house rental mowing and plowing. now he get a new house with a pvt road. i get the mowing. i need help pricing the road


----------



## stan the man

i hope this helps i will be plowing and mowing the last house on the left


----------



## stan the man

went out today pick out a new truck. pick it up friday. i need it next year. i have to put another mowing crew on. so that 6 guys mowing.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice truck, I love the new 6.7. How long is that road, looks a lot longer than 1,000 feet?

On another note, I may have my EZV sold tonight I'll keep you guys updated. I may need to have a Extreme V get together like Pete's in the coming weeks.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1321080 said:


> Nice truck, I love the new 6.7. How long is that road, looks a lot longer than 1,000 feet?
> 
> On another note, I may have my EZV sold tonight I'll keep you guys updated. I may need to have a Extreme V get together like Pete's in the coming weeks.


Sweet!! I maybe getting my new one at the same time too. I'm not so sure we'll be competent enough to do the second one though.


----------



## RepoMan207

Stan that's a nice ride. That 6.7 has some serious nuts.


----------



## stan the man

plowguy43;1321080 said:


> Nice truck, I love the new 6.7. How long is that road, looks a lot longer than 1,000 feet?
> 
> On another note, I may have my EZV sold tonight I'll keep you guys updated. I may need to have a Extreme V get together like Pete's in the coming weeks.


plowguy 43 i took my measure wheel to it yesterday. i got 1368 feet on it. the guy said it was 1000 ft. i measure it on google earth and it said 1200 ft. on the truck the truck is sweet they are going to add a tool rack on it for me. i am be looking for 2 more mowers. i think i will be getting them this winter walker or exmark. who will give me the best deal. i have 3 walkers and 2 exmarks now. i have to keep one for a back up. i was debit free now with a new house and new truck now with payments. i need help on the price on this road. thank you


----------



## RepoMan207

Bobby, check out this VIDEO


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I've seen that and its been debated but yeah I'm nut thrilled about the full trip. Dewey seems to love his boss though and the dogg is a trip edge as well.


----------



## mercer_me

We got a moose yesterday evening. It's a 743lb 47.5" bull. We got it about 500 yards out in a clear cut. My Dad called it in which was really cool. It was about 100 yards away when we shot it. Then it walked a little ways and we shot it again. Then it went in the woods about 100' and died. We had a bit of a time getting it out. We put tied the head to the back rack of my 4-wheeler and then we hooked my 4-wheeler to my buddy's Yamaha Rhino and we gave her hell. We had to keep stopping and cutting stumps and logs but, we got it out easier than I expected. The other people we was hunting with also had a permit and the 11 year old boy got a 36" about an hour before I got mine. It was a great hunt.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1321147 said:


> We got a moose yesterday evening. It's a 743lb 47.5" bull. We got it about 500 yards out in a clear cut. My Dad called it in which was really cool. It was about 100 yards away when we shot it. Then it walked a little ways and we shot it again. Then it went in the woods about 100' and died. We had a bit of a time getting it out. We put tied the head to the back rack of my 4-wheeler and then we hooked my 4-wheeler to my buddy's Yamaha Rhino and we gave her hell. We had to keep stopping and cutting stumps and logs but, we got it out easier than I expected. The other people we was hunting with also had a permit and the 11 year old boy got a 36" about an hour before I got mine. It was a great hunt.


Very Nice ! Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1321147 said:


> We got a moose yesterday evening. It's a 743lb 47.5" bull. We got it about 500 yards out in a clear cut. My Dad called it in which was really cool. It was about 100 yards away when we shot it. Then it walked a little ways and we shot it again. Then it went in the woods about 100' and died. We had a bit of a time getting it out. We put tied the head to the back rack of my 4-wheeler and then we hooked my 4-wheeler to my buddy's Yamaha Rhino and we gave her hell. We had to keep stopping and cutting stumps and logs but, we got it out easier than I expected. The other people we was hunting with also had a permit and the 11 year old boy got a 36" about an hour before I got mine. It was a great hunt.


Nice, next time you should shoot a human.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1321166 said:


> Nice, next time you should shoot a human.


:laughing: WTF....your touched!


----------



## plowguy43

You never heard that stand up bit? I can't remember who it was, but I thought it was hilarious. I always say that to my father in law when he goes hunting. He asks me if I want to go and I tell him unless there's a dunkies within 15 minutes of where we are, I'm not going.


----------



## 06Sierra

Congrats, very nice!!! A guy I work with was sub permitee on the first week. They got skunked! Didn't see a moose at all.


----------



## plowguy43

well the EZV is sold, time to get a new 9.5' extreme v!


----------



## bigbadbrad

nice moose will, that ought to fill the freezer!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1321255 said:


> well the EZV is sold, time to get a new 9.5' extreme v!


Bobby - I have a nice shiny 9.5 XV ss in my garage............... wanna make me an offer? or you gonna go new?

Ryan- seen you around a few times but never noticed its you till you pass. You do any plowing near Park road? I have a driveway there that doesn't make sense for me to do wanted to see if you were interested?

Good to see everyone is around. I think pete (backwoods) has a broken phone and is stuck in NH somewhere. Talked to him last week and thats where he was at.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1321256 said:


> nice moose will, that ought to fill the freezer!





06Sierra;1321200 said:


> Congrats, very nice!!! A guy I work with was sub permitee on the first week. They got skunked! Didn't see a moose at all.


Thanks guys. We only saw one bull before this one on Sunday in the same spot. But, the other guys we was with saw a few. Like I said about an hour before I got mine Tucker (the other kid with a permit) shot his. I think the rut is just starting.

My buddy had a permit in Zone 11 for the first week and he never saw a moose either.


----------



## plowguy43

Shoot me a pm with a price my phone is being dumb. You have a controller or any wiring?


NEUSWEDE;1321298 said:


> Bobby - I have a nice shiny 9.5 XV ss in my garage............... wanna make me an offer? or you gonna go new?
> 
> Ryan- seen you around a few times but never noticed its you till you pass. You do any plowing near Park road? I have a driveway there that doesn't make sense for me to do wanted to see if you were interested?
> 
> Good to see everyone is around. I think pete (backwoods) has a broken phone and is stuck in NH somewhere. Talked to him last week and thats where he was at.


----------



## mercer_me

Hears a picture of Tucker's moose and the whole crew minus my Dad. It was a great group of guys.


----------



## bacwudzme

Alive and kicking here!!!!:salute: 

Spent most of the summer lurking, reason being my computer is all messed up or this site is messed up because my back button never seems to get me back to where I was. I either have to go to forums to navigate or use the jump thing at the bottom of the page A WICKED PIA!

Mercer A "wicked" nice moose I'm guessing you got that in Dallas plt or Langtown PLt???? The group photo looks like a tote road where my buddy got his?? I helped a buddy build a camp in Coplin Plt. And I have spent a ton of time at Cupsuptic campground. And Will hows college? I hope your having a ton of fun with all those co eds!!!!!!!!!!!!Thumbs Up


I'm ready for a meet the only thing holding me up is I might be doing some work for another plowsite member so as long as I'm near completed on the project he should give me a pardon. I'm for where ever.

My truck is a hurting unit right now with what sounds like I have 2 bolts holding on both of my manifolds. I have a good mechanic but he is finishing up a 68 chevelle on top of a hole I put in my Y pipe thanks to a horse shoe pits pin no booze involved that's very sad.

Seen alittle bit of everybody from this site this summer DDBor mike around town seen Ryan at a keenen auction and neuswede around Portland. 

I guess since I'm so missed I will be more regular on here now.

and word from the wise, if we have two new plows to put together everybody start building up there tolerance its going to be a rough weekend


----------



## 06Sierra

We haven't had power since 130 this morning. It is a nice 65 in the house. I plugged the kids portable dvd player into my booster pack. They don't watch much tv, but they have to first thing in the morning.


----------



## bow2no1

go back to bed! no snow, it's not winter yet......lol


----------



## stan the man

late night painting rooms. nice looking moose. RepoMan207 what are getting for a truck? all so can you help me on price on that road?


----------



## 06Sierra

Darn beavers! One took down a tree that fell on a power line.


----------



## Dewey

Puting up my winter sand/salt today !!! Got Salt for 76 bucks a ton....not sure if thats a good price or not .... And yes I am happy with my Boss Vee !!!


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1321604 said:


> Puting up my winter sand/salt today !!! Got Salt for 76 bucks a ton....not sure if thats a good price or not .... And yes I am happy with my Boss Vee !!!


Dewey, I'm strongly considering jumping ship to a red plow. I'm kinda concerned about the controller though-it looks a little confusing. Do you find it difficult to use as a straight blade with the way the buttons are set up? My truck is a manual so its tough to sort out the buttons or use two hands on the controller.

I'm not really concerned with the full trip.


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1321512 said:


> Mercer A "wicked" nice moose I'm guessing you got that in Dallas plt or Langtown PLt???? The group photo looks like a tote road where my buddy got his?? I helped a buddy build a camp in Coplin Plt. And I have spent a ton of time at Cupsuptic campground. And Will hows college? I hope your having a ton of fun with all those co eds!!!!!!!!!!!!Thumbs Up


Thanks. I'm very happy with it. It was really nice to have my Dad call it in. We was in Langtown on the Nelson camp RD. We staid at the Nelson camp.

College is ok. I HATE being three hours from home and the drive sucks every weakened. But, there is allot of good people up hear witch is good. As far as co ed, there is 8 girls out of 100 people that live hear. But, I have a girl friend anyways, so I would probably get in some trouble. HAHAHA


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1321535 said:


> late night painting rooms. nice looking moose. RepoMan207 what are getting for a truck? all so can you help me on price on that road?


Which road? I'll have to go back and read. I'll get in touch with you no later then tonight on it.

I'm actually.....and some of you are going to laugh, especially after I've made previous statements.... but I'm looking at an 08 Sterling Bullet 5500. Which, for those of you that don't know, It's a cross breed of a Ford & Dodge, pretty much all Dodge. I'm psyched about the Cummins, and all the touch screen electronics, but I'll be holding my breath to see how it stands up.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1321512 said:


> Alive and kicking here!!!!:salute:


Nice to see you bud!


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1321669 said:


> I'm actually.....and some of you are going to laugh, especially after I've made previous statements.... but I'm looking at an 08 Sterling Bullet 5500. Which, for those of you that don't know, It's a cross breed of a Ford & Dodge, pretty much all Dodge. I'm psyched about the Cummins, and all the touch screen electronics, but I'll be holding my breath to see how it stands up.


What does it have for a body? Are you putting the XLS on it?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1321669 said:


> Which road? I'll have to go back and read. I'll get in touch with you no later then tonight on it.
> 
> I'm actually.....and some of you are going to laugh, especially after I've made previous statements.... but I'm looking at an 08 Sterling Bullet 5500. Which, for those of you that don't know, It's a cross breed of a Ford & Dodge, pretty much all Dodge. I'm psyched about the Cummins, and all the touch screen electronics, but I'll be holding my breath to see how it stands up.


There's no Ford in that, its all Dodge, just a shinny grille. I wouldn't be worried about anything, it probably has the Aisin tranny which is better than an Allison.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1321512 said:


> I'm ready for a meet the only thing holding me up is I might be doing some work for another plowsite member so as long as I'm near completed on the project he should give me a pardon. I'm for where ever.


Pete
Whoa, I am not that bad of a slave driver. On a side note everything is down and gone I am hoping to get all the concrete done next week.

Ryan- There is NO ford in that Sterling. I have seen one and rode in one and not a bad truck unfortunatly for the rest of my natural born life Ford runs through my veins. Since the sterling and Dodge are the same thing is there a savings one way or the other? Defintely keep us posted and if you need help with the plow I have plenty of room in my shop and tons of cold beer in the fridge!

Bobby - after you have run fisher I would look twice at the boss, just because it is a different beast the way it trips. Not saying its bad but when I went to blizzard I couldn't get used to the full trip I found it left snow behind where the trip edge did a lot better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL @ you putting zPete through the paces.

I hear ya about the full trip. I'm in the air right now about what the replacement is and am keeping the options open. I sent you a PM back about yours.


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1321631 said:


> Dewey, I'm strongly considering jumping ship to a red plow. I'm kinda concerned about the controller though-it looks a little confusing. Do you find it difficult to use as a straight blade with the way the buttons are set up? My truck is a manual so its tough to sort out the buttons or use two hands on the controller.
> 
> I'm not really concerned with the full trip.


I learned to run mine left handed rite from the begining.... Not hard at all.... I just use my thumb..... You can hit two buttons at a time to put it in any possition....It's allot faster than the Yellow plow !!!!


----------



## bow2no1

hey anyone know of any driving jobs?
i just got my class A, with tanker and doubles endorsements.

i have just been looking around trying to avoid going over the road, then i can keep my winter plowing jobs maybe and stay with my family


----------



## 06Sierra

I was only able to get the 36" hose at TS today. Brake Service wasn't bad. For the 22", fisher wants $40 but they made one for $17. The one I got at TS fits in place of the 42" that Fisher wants almost $50 for. The 32" was only $18. I also got the newer style filter and the fluid. The guy at the counter was good to deal with. 

I also got some flat stock and 1.5" pipe to make my "gravel guard." A local metal fab place was pretty cheap on the pipe and cut it to length for $25.


----------



## ddb maine

pete hows it going. what are you building for swede? no go on the black point job?


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1321799 said:


> Pete
> Whoa, I am not that bad of a slave driver. On a side note everything is down and gone I am hoping to get all the concrete done next week.


Never said you were..... Just tring to impress you and the fam. I'm glad the crete is getting done next week the metal for bunganut job is coming in tomorrow and is getting done next week than to your parents. I believe I'm going into town to see your parents tonight. I guess your father said the town inspector liked my "Cross Section" drawing and said it was over built and will be rugged or something along those lines. are you pouring the floor when they remove the forms? it would be easier before I build it.And put the bolts In the concrete every 4-6ft and a foot from the corners.And if there too long Ill sawzall them once their tightened down.



ddb maine;1321937 said:


> pete hows it going. what are you building for swede? no go on the black point job?


A little addition off the back of the house. but its for Portland and they are a nightmare to deal with......

The Black point job is on the major back burner her mother is and has been on her death bed so all their free time (hers) is with her mother at the nursing home. And this undertaking is not a fall/winter project. I will use you on that job if they proceed with it.


----------



## ddb maine

whoa whoa whoa....bunganut job?!? youll be in my dooryard literaly...for that one. Where are you working?


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1322144 said:


> whoa whoa whoa....bunganut job?!? youll be in my dooryard literaly...for that one. Where are you working?


Putting on a metal roof for the land owner of B.L. campgrounds house. Not a fan of metal roofing at ALL and one run is 67' long all 17' in length pcs. If your on the water at their boat launch the house (camp) is on the right.

They had some outfit from Auburn quote them and they showed me the quote before I even priced it and oh my god I dont like to brag but wow it was a no brainer!


----------



## bacwudzme

DEWEY 
I sent you a PM about Moose hunting


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1322156 said:


> They had some outfit from Auburn quote them and they showed me the quote before I even priced it and oh my god I dont like to brag but wow it was a no brainer!


IRC, Hannel Bros, Gladu?........


----------



## plowguy43

So far this is what I'm getting for a New 9'6" blade, for my choices at least- these are all cash and carry prices:

Boss 9.2VXT - $4950
Boss 9.2 Power V - $4697

Snowdogg 9.5 VX - $4399

Fisher 9.5 XV Mild Steel - $4726

Opinions from you guys? Keep in mind, these are complete packages to be installed on the truck. The reason I'm looking for this (including the Fisher) is so I can sell off the parts on my truck/that I don't need to recoup some of the cost.

Say I get $300 back from my push plates/electronics - that would be subtracted from each of those, so please keep that in mind. 

Hope to get some responses from you guys.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1321799 said:


> Pete
> Ryan- There is NO ford in that Sterling. I have seen one and rode in one and not a bad truck unfortunatly for the rest of my natural born life Ford runs through my veins. Since the sterling and Dodge are the same thing is there a savings one way or the other? Defintely keep us posted and if you need help with the plow I have plenty of room in my shop and tons of cold beer in the fridge!


The savings would be in the idle time. :laughing: I'm a Ford truck guy all the way, they're just too damn unreliable (6.0), the 6.4 sucks on fuel, and in order to get financed for 60-72 months, I need a 08+, there is no way I can justify a brand new 2011...I'm looking at Wreckers here, your talking $85k to $95K easily. This (Sterling) is one of the first ones that hit the nail on the head when it comes to my criteria, and it's out in KS. I'm not thrilled about it by any means, I'm not a Dodge fan at all. But from a strictly business stand point, this is my best bet....thus far.

I'll defiantly take you up on you offer when the time comes.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1322250 said:


> So far this is what I'm getting for a New 9'6" blade, for my choices at least- these are all cash and carry prices:
> 
> Fisher 9.5 XV Mild Steel - $4726
> 
> Opinions from you guys? Keep in mind, these are complete packages to be installed on the truck. The reason I'm looking for this (including the Fisher) is so I can sell off the parts on my truck/that I don't need to recoup some of the cost.
> 
> Say I get $300 back from my push plates/electronics - that would be subtracted from each of those, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> Hope to get some responses from you guys.


Where did you get the fisher quoted? Langs. Messer?....


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1321686 said:


> What does it have for a body? Are you putting the XLS on it?


Jer Dann MPL40 with twin winches. It's a self loading Wrecker.



plowguy43;1321693 said:


> There's no Ford in that, its all Dodge, just a shinny grille. I wouldn't be worried about anything, it probably has the Aisin tranny which is better than an Allison.


That it does...I think he said the 30 or something like that.



bow2no1;1321835 said:


> hey anyone know of any driving jobs?
> i just got my class A, with tanker and doubles endorsements.
> 
> i have just been looking around trying to avoid going over the road, then i can keep my winter plowing jobs maybe and stay with my family


You should look into oil delivery for the winter.....get some experience under your belt. Did you obtain your TWIC card yet? The other thing is, unless your working as a shoe in, or part time, your going to have difficulty juggling the two. You maybe searching for awhile. No experience, local job, and you want it to bend to your needs.....it all equals long shot. I've been there. If you need refrences, or some adivce, feel free to call me 892-3005, I'll hook you up.



plowguy43;1322250 said:


> So far this is what I'm getting for a New 9'6" blade, for my choices at least- these are all cash and carry prices:
> 
> Boss 9.2VXT - $4950
> Boss 9.2 Power V - $4697
> 
> Snowdogg 9.5 VX - $4399
> 
> Fisher 9.5 XV Mild Steel - $4726
> 
> Opinions from you guys? Keep in mind, these are complete packages to be installed on the truck. The reason I'm looking for this (including the Fisher) is so I can sell off the parts on my truck/that I don't need to recoup some of the cost.
> 
> Say I get $300 back from my push plates/electronics - that would be subtracted from each of those, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> Hope to get some responses from you guys.


All I saw was blah blah blah blah, I'm buying a Fisher 

Ya know, when you buy it, buy the setup for a 08 Dodge 4500/5500, I'll buy the plates, ISO, and light harnesses from you......well, we'll have to talk $$, but there is an oppurtunity there atleast.

So when you picking up your new boat :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1322265 said:


> Where did you get the fisher quoted? Langs. Messer?....


Lang's, Messer is just under $5500 complete, and that's in the crate, not assembled.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1322265 said:


> Where did you get the fisher quoted? Langs. Messer?....


Langs, Good deal IMO



RepoMan207;1322269 said:


> All I saw was blah blah blah blah, I'm buying a Fisher
> 
> Ya know, when you buy it, buy the setup for a 08 Dodge 4500/5500, I'll buy the plates, ISO, and light harnesses from you......well, we'll have to talk $$, but there is an oppurtunity there atleast.
> 
> *So when you picking up your new boat* :laughing:


Thats an option, I'm also considering calling back for a quote for just what I'd need on my truck. I just don't know what harnesses I'd need to make it work.

I'm thinking about flaking on the boat, I need to take a test drive before I decide about shelling over the monopoly money. :redbounce


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1322278 said:


> Langs, Good deal IMO
> 
> Thats an option, I'm also considering calling back for a quote for just what I'd need on my truck. I just don't know what harnesses I'd need to make it work.
> 
> I'm thinking about flaking on the boat, I need to take a test drive before I decide about shelling over the monopoly money. :redbounce


 $4047, and then you need 2 harnesses and the controller (one is $98, and the other is $101, controller $300). That's all you need truck side. If you end up going this way, get the whole shabang and I'll pay the difference. If I get another truck, I'll swap the stuff out later on my own.

In essence, the control harness, comes in 2 sections, the cab end, and the battery end. You make 3 connections along the way, harness to harness, then there is one trail off to the light harness, or if it's a 4 port to an adapter, then into the ISO, and then there is 2 trail offs for the + & - terminal on the battery, then actual end is the connector for the plow.

To run a dual setup you would simply un plug (or use my custom adapter) at the ISO or light harness, depending if the iso is a 3 or 4 port.










If this other guy doesn't take the boat, I'm going for a joy ride next week. Feel free to speak up of you want to join in. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1322281 said:


> *$4047, and then you need 2 harnesses and the controller (one is $98, and the other is $101, controller $300*). That's all you need truck side. If you end up going this way, get the whole shabang and I'll pay the difference. If I get another truck, I'll swap the stuff out later on my own.
> 
> In essence, the control harness, comes in 2 sections, the cab end, and the battery end. You make 3 connections along the way, harness to harness, then there is one trail off to the light harness, or if it's a 4 port to an adapter, then into the ISO, and then there is 2 trail offs for the + & - terminal on the battery, then actual end is the connector for the plow.
> 
> To run a dual setup you would simply un plug (or use my custom adapter) at the ISO or light harness, depending if the iso is a 3 or 4 port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this other guy doesn't take the boat, I'm going for a joy ride next week. Feel free to speak up of you want to join in. Thumbs Up


See thats my problem:

$4047 plow side
$499 in other parts I'd need 
= $4546.

I have a hard time paying that much for a Fisher when I can pay over $200 less for a complete Snowdogg and sell of what I have sitting on my truck for another $300+ and be into it for $4000 said and done.

I'd rather pay the full $4700 for the Fisher, sell off the new push plates for $300 then sell whatever harnesses I didn't need for whatever I could get.

If I drive that boat, I'll get you the money you sold it for on ebay but you'll have to file a claim for it LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1322285 said:


> See thats my problem:
> 
> $4047 plow side
> $499 in other parts I'd need
> = $4546.
> 
> I have a hard time paying that much for a Fisher when I can pay over $200 less for a complete Snowdogg and sell of what I have sitting on my truck for another $300+ and be into it for $4000 said and done.
> 
> I'd rather pay the full $4700 for the Fisher, sell off the new push plates for $300 then sell whatever harnesses I didn't need for whatever I could get.
> 
> If I drive that boat, I'll get you the money you sold it for on ebay but you'll have to file a claim for it LOL


Yeah......but it's a snow dogg! That's like buying an escort instead of a Caddy. Your going to pay for it in the long run, mark my words. See it's too premature for me to talk about it, but I would buy the rest of it for $500 (plates and wiring that you don't need), I won't know until the end of next week though. You know what....I'll commit now, I can always change the plates out if I need to.

FYI, You can still sell the old control harness and battery harnesses for $200...where it's a 7 pin, you can list it for a EzVee & the Straight blade.


----------



## Mick76

Any of you guys have or knows someone whos got a late model 2 yard loader for sale?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1322294 said:


> Yeah......but it's a snow dogg! That's like buying an escort instead of a Caddy. Your going to pay for it in the long run, mark my words. See it's too premature for me to talk about it, but I would buy the rest of it for $500 (plates and wiring that you don't need), I won't know until the end of next week though. You know what....I'll commit now, I can always change the plates out if I need to.
> 
> FYI, You can still sell the old control harness and battery harnesses for $200...where it's a 7 pin, you can list it for a EzVee & the Straight blade.


Oh don't worry, I'm not jumping on anything just yet. I probably won't pull the trigger until the end of November (cutting it close I know LOL).

I sold off the controller and harness with the EZV. My truck is a 4 port, and I gave him the #1 harness that went to the controller and out to the plow. I have the other 3 harnesses still on the truck (#2,#3, & #4 on the iso module).


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1322313 said:


> Oh don't worry, I'm not jumping on anything just yet. I probably won't pull the trigger until the end of November (cutting it close I know LOL).
> 
> I sold off the controller and harness with the EZV. My truck is a 4 port, and I gave him the #1 harness that went to the controller and out to the plow. I have the other 3 harnesses still on the truck (#2,#3, & #4 on the iso module).


you might as well try and get a deal on Ebay or something in the meantime. If you don't need the stuff, it's all that much cheaper ya know. Part 42014 & 28587, the controller is 29800.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1322311 said:


> Any of you guys have or knows someone whos got a late model 2 yard loader for sale?


Mike, check out Keenen Auction's website under equipment auctions, they usually have some this time of year.


----------



## bow2no1

RepoMan207;1322269 said:


> You should look into oil delivery for the winter.....get some experience under your belt. Did you obtain your TWIC card yet? The other thing is, unless your working as a shoe in, or part time, your going to have difficulty juggling the two. You maybe searching for awhile. No experience, local job, and you want it to bend to your needs.....it all equals long shot. I've been there. If you need references, or some advice, feel free to call me 892-3005, I'll hook you up.
> :


TWIC? i guess i'm not sure what that is?
i have my medical examination card, and a really clean driving record.
i handed out several application to oil companies. i use to work on a island where the owners of down east energy live in the summer. i was hoping my connections might pay off? 
i have been pre-hired by Warner enterprises going over the road, i'm trying to avoid going over the road and also heard they have a poor reputation.


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2638696737.html

xls in auburn, hmm i wonder if he would take my extreme vee in trade? do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## Mick76

bigbadbrad;1322610 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2638696737.html
> 
> xls in auburn, hmm i wonder if he would take my extreme vee in trade? do you think it would be worth it?


Thats Mike Easman.... hed take it in trade but wouldn't give you anything for it.....


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1322610 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/2638696737.html
> 
> xls in auburn, hmm i wonder if he would take my extreme vee in trade? do you think it would be worth it?


I think I'd like the Xtreme V better. I think the V would be really nice on big storms.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah the only way i would do it is even trade, and probly make him meet me in at least bangor, not sure how the 5.4 in this new truck would like pushing a 10 foot blade though haha


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1322621 said:


> Thats Mike Easman.... hed take it in trade but wouldn't give you anything for it.....


That guy is such a tool. I'm not basing that off his pricing either, his attitude sucks.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1322621 said:


> Thats Mike Easman.... hed take it in trade but wouldn't give you anything for it.....





bigbadbrad;1322667 said:


> yeah the only way i would do it is even trade, and probly make him meet me in at least bangor, not sure how the 5.4 in this new truck would like pushing a 10 foot blade though haha


Mike has a crane in his truck....I think he can use to load it in your truck....either off the tailgate, or side by side, bed to bed. If not, I know Maine Trailer will load it in your truck for you. Their really decent over there.

He wouldn't give you crap for yours though....maybe $3500 if that.


----------



## RepoMan207

Well.....there goes my weekend. Just over 1000 miles, cutting back and forth through the woods.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1322755 said:


> Well.....there goes my weekend. Just over 1000 miles, cutting back and forth through the woods.


Is that your repo route?????


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1322788 said:


> Is that your repo route?????


2 repo's, 1 selling the truck, and 1 selling the boat.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1322791 said:


> 2 repo's, 1 selling the truck, and 1 selling the boat.


Well ill have to tell all my friends your heading up so hide there stuff:laughing: 
hopefully the boat is not going all the way to VT.


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey Now! None of that. 

Actually, it's going deep into Canada, I'm just meeting him in Newport, VT. A Canadian Airline Pilot is buying it.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1322804 said:


> Hey Now! None of that.
> 
> Actually, it's going deep into Canada, I'm just meeting him in Newport, VT. A Canadian Airline Pilot is buying it.


Wow thats a heavy boat to be hauling through the mountains and all those nice roads that got taken out by the hurricane!

post up a pic of that strerling you might be getting.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1322812 said:


> Wow thats a heavy boat to be hauling through the mountains and all those nice roads that got taken out by the hurricane!
> 
> post up a pic of that strerling you might be getting.


----------



## RepoMan207

08 Sterling Bullet 55, 67k miles, Cummins obviously, jake brake, touch screen electronics, Auto Loader, Self Loading Wheel Lift & Dollies, Go Jacks, Firestone Air Bags....to name a few. There is no lightbar per say, just a bunch of strobes. I'll have to get an LED when I get her home.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1322833 said:


> 08 Sterling Bullet 55, 67k miles, Cummins obviously, jake brake, touch screen electronics, Auto Loader, Self Loading Wheel Lift & Dollies, Go Jacks, Firestone Air Bags....to name a few. There is no lightbar per say, just a bunch of strobes. I'll have to get an LED when I get her home.


Thats a nice looking truck there is a guy runs a tow company in Biddeford that has the same set up but silver and maroon. And there are some landscape outfits that have them also.

That thing oughta push snow like a motha faqa! all the weight over the front axle and all the ballest behind the rear axle!Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1322932 said:


> Thats a nice looking truck there is a guy runs a tow company in Biddeford that has the same set up but silver and maroon. And there are some landscape outfits that have them also.
> 
> That thing oughta push snow like a motha faqa! all the weight over the front axle and all the ballest behind the rear axle!Thumbs Up


Damnn skippy. We'll see what the bank says on Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RepoMan207

And so it begins...........


----------



## plowguy43

Have fun with the F250


----------



## RepoMan207

Oh, I will...she's a beast, and growls like one too. Thanks again bro. 

FYI, portland sucks. I never have a good experince there. It's not so much their attitude (they're actually quite friendly), as it IS their service, and what they have to offer. To be expected I guess.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1322938 said:


> And so it begins...........


have fun give me a call when you get back ill get you that fisher stuff


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1322938 said:


> And so it begins...........


have fun give me a call when you get back ill get you that fisher stuff


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1322694 said:


> Mike has a crane in his truck....I think he can use to load it in your truck....either off the tailgate, or side by side, bed to bed. If not, I know Maine Trailer will load it in your truck for you. Their really decent over there.
> 
> He wouldn't give you crap for yours though....maybe $3500 if that.


yeah i sent him an email a while back about my plow and he did not even want to give me 3500 for it, also Maine trailer in bangor is no more, they shut their doors down i think last spring, If i would need to take it out i would just go to our shop in hermon by dysarts we got a forklift and over head crane over there that i could use, but not sure if i would really need that plow, probly be just as good to stick with my vee for what i do with it.

Whats your repo in houlton ryan, I could go do it for you and drop it off in bangor, I am going to bangor tommrow I would just take rt 162/ rt 1 instead of route 11, haha J/k i am sure u need to be there to do it and nice steerling looks like a decent truck


----------



## bow2no1

if your doing any repo's on oil trucks in boothbay....i know where they are hiding! lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1322311 said:


> Any of you guys have or knows someone whos got a late model 2 yard loader for sale?


Mick, figured I would past this along http://www.keenanauction.com/auction.cgi?&i=2301 Cat 950 and 966 might be too big and new but might go for a good price. A lot of equipment, the owner just died, I am surprised this came up so quick.

Ryan and some others in the windham area might have known the guy. I used his concrete xpress once, was a great setup but didn't know the guy.

Side note Ryan did you see the Poolers auction? Pretty sweet f350 wrecker on there!

just fyi


----------



## plowguy43

Dylan is that Peter Busque's equipment? Are they liquidating that business? Doesn't make sense to me nor does the entire situation I guess.

Ryan- I know the people down there pretty well, heather is the manager (cute brunette) jon roy ( dude with brown hair kinda slurred speach), kristen I believe (smokin hot blonde don't tell my wife) and another guy named corey. I thought you went to saco though? Did they treat you well? The new 6.2 is a nice motor but I really like the tranny. The motor revs like the hemi but the tranny has better gearing.

By the way I'm drunk right now just sayin....oh yeah I may have found a different route to take in regards to my plow setup this season. I'll know more by the end of the weekend.


----------



## stan the man

i got my new truck Friday. i like it well be great for mowing crew. i like the bed good size for grass and clean ups.i did know it has heated seats.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1323439 said:


> Dylan is that Peter Busque's equipment? Are they liquidating that business? Doesn't make sense to me nor does the entire situation I guess.


Yup it is, he took his own life a few weeks ago. From what I hear there were some money problems, but he was pretty up beat. The quick auction tells me that there were money problems. It sucks either way because the concrete xpress was a good idea.


----------



## 06Sierra

I finally got around to putting the pump and motor back together for the plow. Had a brain fart while tightening the bolts for the resevoir and broke one. I'm hoping there is enough sticking out to grab it with some vice grips.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1323439 said:


> By the way I'm drunk right now just sayin.....


Bahaha that one made me laugh!


----------



## plowguy43

LOL nice. Funny to go back now and see what I posted. Thankfully it wasn't that bad. Checking out a few deals tomorrow I'll post up what happens.


----------



## bigbadbrad

got back from bangor last night around 8:15, we left at 7:15 in the morning, me and my dad, in his new truck, took rt 11 down hit the highway and the new 75mph speed limit is nice! did some stuff in bangor went and got my bike, priced tires down there, wicked expensive!! supriseingly truckworks and more was the cheapest and sams club most expensive, but they had a set of duratracs there, 218 a piece! i think i am going to order a set from discount tire.com we were suposed to stay the night but we had nothing else to do so i drove us home, now time to get stuff done around here!


----------



## bigbadbrad

hmmm what do you guys think i need to order tires this week, studded snows, i got local prices, even bangor prices, they are out rageous so this is what i have found

either 10ply 235 85 16 duratracs from discounttire for $767 to my door, 

or

4ply 265 75 16 winterforce uv from tirerack for $544 to my door, 

rember my new truck is gas job not diesel so i think i could get away with the winter force and save about $200, I can get them in 245 75 16 for a buck less, not quite to sure about a plowing tire being so wide, i like narrow tires in the winter, I wont be going in the woods with these tires, so dont need 10ply for flat protection, and I only really use the truck to plow in the winter so I dont rack up many miles on it, maybe 3,000 at the most per winter. so what you all think?


----------



## 06Sierra

Check tread depot, that is where I got my DuraTracs. I think there is a $40 rebate on them right now. I would spend the money on them. Mine aren't studded and they are awesome in the snow/ice/slush. I can only imagine how they would be with studs!!


----------



## 06Sierra

How many of you guys have a blackberry? Is it just me, or is it really really slow lately? I know they have had some issues lately, but for the last couple weeks it has been slow. Seems like it takes forever for a page to load.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1324184 said:


> How many of you guys have a blackberry? Is it just me, or is it really really slow lately? I know they have had some issues lately, but for the last couple weeks it has been slow. Seems like it takes forever for a page to load.


My girl friend has a Blackberry and she said she has been having some issues with it lately but, I don't know the exact issues. She has T-Mobile.


----------



## 06Sierra

It is starting to get on my nerves! I have US Cellular. Never been an issue until the last couple of weeks.


----------



## plowguy43

I had a blackberry and I miss it, I hate my andriod.

Looks like I'm going a different direction with my plow and truck.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I have US Cellular and a Blackberry and everything has been fine except the email had troubles last week.


Bobby, didn't pm you back I am going to keep the XV I cleaned it off today and said this plow is too great to get rid of. Your getting rid of the truck now too? Can't wait to see what you put together.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1324269 said:


> I had a blackberry and I miss it, I hate my andriod.
> 
> *Looks like I'm going a different direction with my plow and truck.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Mind expanding on this?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah pretty much Dylan nailed it. After selling the plow I started searching for another one on craigslist etc. Well I found a 2000 Ram 2500 V10 with a plow setup for not much more then I sold my EZV for. I took a look at it on Friday and its in much better shape than my current truck. So I put my truck on Craigslist on Friday and a Guy is picking it up tomorrow night. So after is all said and done ill have a truck and plow and money in the bank. I may sell off the plow and get a new v blade but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1324292 said:


> Yeah pretty much Dylan nailed it. After selling the plow I started searching for another one on craigslist etc. Well I found a 2000 Ram 2500 V10 with a plow setup for not much more then I sold my EZV for. I took a look at it on Friday and its in much better shape than my current truck. So I put my truck on Craigslist on Friday and a Guy is picking it up tomorrow night. So after is all said and done ill have a truck and plow and money in the bank. I may sell off the plow and get a new v blade but I'm not sure yet.


Black Ram with a V10and straight blade?


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm going to have to call them to see what is up with it. What do you like better with the BB over the android? Can't wait to see pics of the new ride.


----------



## bigbadbrad

the one concern I have with the duratracs are spending that much on winter tires for my old truck, If i would run them all year long i would not have a problem with it at all, but they are too small for the summer, I have decieded that I am putting a set of 315/75/ 16 for the summer, so i can get to where i want to go haha. I have been talking to some guys up here that run winterforces and plow with them and they love them, I think i am going to go that route, $200 buck is a good chunk of change to put towards something else


----------



## plowguy43

That's one of the ones I'm looking at. He's a little high on the price so I need to talk with him, but the one I'm looking at was owned by an old man in NH.


GMCHD plower;1324296 said:


> Black Ram with a V10and straight blade?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone on here use the little single stage snowblowers like toro powerclears?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1324302 said:


> That's one of the ones I'm looking at. He's a little high on the price so I need to talk with him, but the one I'm looking at was owned by an old man in NH.


Are you and Ryan in some type of competition that we don't know about on who can sell and upgrade more? Hahaha

V10 defintely a good upgrade, what blade is on it? Extra money in your pocket huh? Might have to run down to NH and get a new plow!


----------



## 06Sierra

I haven't heard anything bad about the winterforce tires. I just run tires year around. I have never run studded tires on anything. Another one I like is the Silent Armors. I drove the Yukon around the driveway last winter in 13" of wet snow in 2wd. I kept stopping trying to get it to spin enough to need 4wd, didn't happen though. They cost more than the Dura Tracs, but are well worth it.


----------



## RepoMan207

And so it ends..................1208 miles later, I'm finally home. That was a crazy weekend! I even tried my first 5 hour energy drink; can I just say that's some disgusting crap. It worked though, that's for sure.



NEUSWEDE;1324317 said:


> Are you and Ryan in some type of competition that we don't know about on who can sell and upgrade more? Hahaha


Hey now, this is the first time I've contemplated selling my truck. Which I did, I sold the truck and the boat today, within a few hours of one another. It was very sad day on the home front.....this is pretty much how it played out.: :crying: payup :crying:


----------



## bacwudzme

[QUOTE*Looks like I'm going a different direction with my plow and truck.[/*QUOTE]

= not the least bit shocked! You give bob another year he will have a 08 or newer pick up by selling and trading! Ive said it to bob 100X hes got patience to deal with knuckle heads. where after 6 calls im ready to get rid of what im selling so I dont have to deal with the people!!

HEY MICK76 Theres a bunch of loaders at, where the rt 202 trailer sales was in Buxton? from what I understand its not trailer sales any more. They have excavators, graders and loaders out front there was 3-4 of them ranging from older to late models? neuswede might know more about that deal knowing quite a bit of bigger outfits in the area.


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1324309 said:


> Anyone on here use the little single stage snowblowers like toro powerclears?


I have one LOVE IT !!! great for walkways !!!


----------



## plowguy43

Did you finally get over your fear of heights sitting so high up in the Ford? You may miss that car err GMC for a bit but you'll get over it once your driving a Truck LOL


RepoMan207;1324419 said:


> And so it ends..................1208 miles later, I'm finally home. That was a crazy weekend! I even tried my first 5 hour energy drink; can I just say that's some disgusting crap. It worked though, that's for sure.
> 
> Hey now, this is the first time I've contemplated selling my truck. Which I did, I sold the truck and the boat today, within a few hours of one another. It was very sad day on the home front.....this is pretty much how it played out.: :crying: payup :crying:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1324510 said:


> Did you finally get over your fear of heights sitting so high up in the Ford? You may miss that car err GMC for a bit but you'll get over it once your driving a Truck LOL


Fu.ckerrr! Well, for sitting so high up, ya sure can't see much :laughing:! I forgot to look under the hood, what do those have in them? I know this, she didn't get along with Yogi's Yacht (my boat) so well, in those hills.


----------



## plowguy43

They have a 6.2 V8 with a 6 speed auto. I think it puts out over 400hp.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Dewey;1324499 said:


> I have one LOVE IT !!! great for walkways !!!


Thinking I may pickup a powerclear 180.... Think $360 is an ok price?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1324538 said:


> They have a 6.2 V8 with a 6 speed auto. I think it puts out over 400hp.


Power wise, it had it. Although, it sounded like it was going to grenade when hauling the boat up the hills. The tranny in that thing SUCKS, it doesn't know what to do, and when to do it 75% of the time....load or, no load.

MPG 10.2


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1324495 said:


> HEY MICK76 Theres a bunch of loaders at, where the rt 202 trailer sales was in Buxton? from what I understand its not trailer sales any more. They have excavators, graders and loaders out front there was 3-4 of them ranging from older to late models? neuswede might know more about that deal knowing quite a bit of bigger outfits in the area.


Pal Corp, Owned by Pat Leavitt from Leavitt Earthworks. They have heavily used stuff, I personally think the prices are high on everything for hours and overall condition, but he is moving equipment so I may be wrong. link http://www.machinerytrader.com/List/List.aspx?PCID=3076029&dlr=1&etid=1

AJ Trailers that was there finally fail, ever since the father died it went down the tubes. They had one of my trailers for over a month and never put a sticker on it. I am glad they went out of business.


----------



## plowguy43

Well the deal is done. My truck is sold and I'm picking up the replacement tomorrow night. Ended up with another 99 Ram 2500 Quad Cab 4x4 but this one has the V10, leather, one older owner who used it as a Sunday driver. Overall much nicer shape than mu Blue one. Its a Sport Package and is black, never plowed, comes with a matching cap for the bed, toolbox, and brand new tires. I'm pumped, this sounds dumb but this is the truck that I've loved the most since I was a kid, black sport edition Ram quad cab. Of course a diesel would've been nicer but this bad boy has 450ft/lbs of torque at 2800RPMs.

Now for a plow....


----------



## bigbadbrad

yellow always looks good on black


----------



## Mick76

Neu, Thanks his stuff seem pretty reasonable believe it or not......

Bac, Do you know of the phone number I can call? I tried a search but came up negative......

Just waiting on these damn accounts to make up their minds!!!....GGrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1324913 said:


> Neu, Thanks his stuff seem pretty reasonable believe it or not......
> 
> Bac, Do you know of the phone number I can call? I tried a search but came up negative......
> 
> Just waiting on these damn accounts to make up their minds!!!....GGrrrrrrrrr!


Neuswede posted the link of whats out front of the rt 202 trailer sales. Pal corp Sometimes the gate is open sometimes the gate is closed If its open early tomarrow am i grab it and post it on here.


----------



## Mick76

Pete,
I didn't know you two were talking about the same co.... I've got the number...Thanks!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1324913 said:


> Neu, Thanks his stuff seem pretty reasonable believe it or not......
> 
> Bac, Do you know of the phone number I can call? I tried a search but came up negative......
> 
> Just waiting on these damn accounts to make up their minds!!!....GGrrrrrrrrr!


Palcorp
210 Turkey Lane
Buxton, Maine, 04093
USA Phone: (207)838-3346
Fax: (207)727-5006
Email: [email protected]

Ever thought about leasing? For what you could buy an older loader you could have a brand new loader for the winter with 24hr service. Might try talking to Nortrax and ask for Dana Milar or I know Anderson in Cumberland is pretty good pricing ask for Ryan Hazelton. If interested and want cell numbers for either let me know.


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1324951 said:


> Palcorp
> 210 Turkey Lane
> Buxton, Maine, 04093
> USA Phone: (207)838-3346
> Fax: (207)727-5006
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Ever thought about leasing? For what you could buy an older loader you could have a brand new loader for the winter with 24hr service. Might try talking to Nortrax and ask for Dana Milar or I know Anderson in Cumberland is pretty good pricing ask for Ryan Hazelton. If interested and want cell numbers for either let me know.


I usually like purchasing because of the tax benefits, but it all depends on what the clients do... I'll buy with a multi year contract or rent/lease with a one year contract... thanks for the info!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1324955 said:


> I ususally like purchasing because of the tax benefits, but it all depends on what the clients do... I'll buy with a multi year contract or rent/lease with a one year contract... thanks for the info!


That makes sense. here is another link: https://truckandequipmentpost.com/commercial-trucks-magazine.html

Most of them are in MA and NH but good deals. Look at TQuip they have a couple Trojans that seem a good deal.


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey Dylan

I epoxied the post and motha focker does that stuff stink and tack up fast! that was more of a two man job than me by myself.
the pin was drilled perfect I cleaned the both sides Goober juiced it, braced it 3 ways and unbolted the mailbox off.
I smelt that epoxy and on the way home BLM played The Beatles and the song made complete sense!!!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1324976 said:


> Hey Dylan
> 
> I epoxied the post and motha focker does that stuff stink and tack up fast! that was more of a two man job than me by myself.
> the pin was drilled perfect I cleaned the both sides Goober juiced it, braced it 3 ways and unbolted the mailbox off.
> I smelt that epoxy and on the way home BLM played The Beatles and the song made complete sense!!!!!


Haha That stuff is like a rock I bet if it gets backed into again it won't break on that line. Yea it is intense stuff.

Hows that metal roof coming?


----------



## GeoffD

NEUSWEDE;1324951 said:


> Palcorp
> 210 Turkey Lane
> Buxton, Maine, 04093
> USA Phone: (207)838-3346
> Fax: (207)727-5006
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Ever thought about leasing? For what you could buy an older loader you could have a brand new loader for the winter with 24hr service. Might try talking to Nortrax and ask for Dana Milar or I know Anderson in Cumberland is pretty good pricing ask for Ryan Hazelton. If interested and want cell numbers for either let me know.


Good luck getting 24 hour service out of Nortrax or Anderson, and if you can get a tech its at least next day on the parts. The only company that has parts on the shelf and really can make a difference in the middle of the night is Milton Cat. They may not be the cheapest game in town, but they stand behind their machines.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GeoffD;1325013 said:


> Good luck getting 24 hour service out of Nortrax or Anderson, and if you can get a tech its at least next day on the parts. The only company that has parts on the shelf and really can make a difference in the middle of the night is Milton Cat. They may not be the cheapest game in town, but they stand behind their machines.


I agree with that. I should had rephrased 24hr service, I should had said onsite. But Milton defintely does have the upper hand. I didn't mention them as I know they are expensive as heck. A friends company leases 4 loaders from them every winter. Always brand new units and they always manage to break them.


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE Hows that metal roof coming?[/QUOTE said:


> Started bending for a couple hours. tomorrow I have to pull off a monster (10-12ft) satellite dish. The dish is like another 6ft off the ridge. From the ridge to the ground has to be 35+ ft. I plan on cashing that puppy in at the scrap yard I'm 99% sure that its Aluminum.


----------



## bacwudzme

This band is out of NH and they have a plow guy song. Christinas Brother in law grew up with one of the singers. and he told me about the song yesterday. Be patiant with the Rap style and listen carefully to the lyrics. I think its funnier than he!!






If you like that one, look up "realistic love song" !!!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1325063 said:


> This band is out of NH and they have a plow guy song. Christinas Brother in law grew up with one of the singers. and he told me about the song yesterday. Be patiant with the Rap style and listen carefully to the lyrics. I think its funnier than he!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like that one, look up "realistic love song" !!!!!


Haha by the way it is after JayZ's Empire state of mind song which is a couple years old haha not some new song! You need to start listening to rap music, been hanging at Skip's too much haha


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1325077 said:


> Haha by the way it is after JayZ's Empire state of mind song which is a couple years old haha not some new song! You need to start listening to rap music, been hanging at Skip's too much haha


And there was a little Tupac and Dr Dre from back in the day w/ california love!

Why go to skips when I can go to The Buxton Tavern 37.5 paces down the road! cant get an OUI walking!!!!


----------



## ddb maine

did you guys hear about the family of four that got lost in the corn maze, had to call 911. So funny, they played the phone call on the radio. The guys wife is nearly sobbing in the background " never again!" HAHAHAHA. Maine is my kinda place.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1325362 said:


> did you guys hear about the family of four that got lost in the corn maze, had to call 911. So funny, they played the phone call on the radio. The guys wife is nearly sobbing in the background " never again!" HAHAHAHA. Maine is my kinda place.


I didn't hear about that. That's funny though. Some people are just plain dumb.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1325362 said:


> did you guys hear about the family of four that got lost in the corn maze, had to call 911. So funny, they played the phone call on the radio. The guys wife is nearly sobbing in the background " never again!" HAHAHAHA. Maine is my kinda place.


I heard when the K9 cop showed up they were like 25 yards from the entrance!! "oh the mosquito's are so bad" hahahahah


----------



## bigbadbrad

it was in MASS i believe that they were from haha


----------



## ddb maine

HAHAHAH I didn't know they were from mass! HAH I heard about them being not to far from the entrance. Ya know, being from mass they would be the ones to starve inside a corn maze because they couldn't find the exit.


----------



## GeoffD

NEUSWEDE;1325030 said:


> I agree with that. I should had rephrased 24hr service, I should had said onsite. But Milton defintely does have the upper hand. I didn't mention them as I know they are expensive as heck. A friends company leases 4 loaders from them every winter. Always brand new units and they always manage to break them.


In that business you get what you pay for. You want good support, and someone who will back it up sometimes you need to pay a little more. An excavator that is 10K less doesn't make you any money if your waiting for a part for two weeks.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1325546 said:


> HAHAHAH I didn't know they were from mass! HAH I heard about them being not to far from the entrance. Ya know, being from mass they would be the ones to starve inside a corn maze because they couldn't find the exit.


I believe Dracut to be exact! Flatlander got lost in there own territory!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddb maine

that is too much. I want to hear the one about the drunk mainer who got lost in the potato field.


----------



## bigbadbrad

or they could not find anything to eat! haha


----------



## ddb maine

Hey brad, want to give me the 7.3? and the v? I'll trade for my xr 100.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GeoffD;1325551 said:


> In that business you get what you pay for. You want good support, and someone who will back it up sometimes you need to pay a little more. An excavator that is 10K less doesn't make you any money if your waiting for a part for two weeks.


True, but shouldn't have to pay an extra 10K for that should just be standard. I personally am not a big fan of Milton. I deal with them for filter for the Motor in my F650 but from past experience buying equipment came away not interested in dealing with their sales team.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1325565 said:


> Hey brad, want to give me the 7.3? and the v? I'll trade for my xr 100.


bahaha i think i would need something a little bigger then an xr100, and i allready sold the 7.3 back in july and the vee is going on the new old truck


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1325555 said:


> I believe Dracut to be exact! Flatlander got lost in there own territory!!!!!!!!!!!


Danvers, MA


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1325601 said:


> Danvers, MA


The easiest thing to do would have been pick a row and fallow it out. I helped make a corn maze this Summer and there isn't much to them.


----------



## plowguy43

So I got my new to me truck last night. Drove back from North Conway NH to my house and averaged 14mpg's. Not bad for the V10 and that its been sitting for a while. Next up is a tune up, oil change, and swapping my plow parts over.

The V10 is a torquey SOB, I did a little research and it has 400ft/lbs from 1000RPM up with a peak of 450ft/lbs at 2800RPM's. Just driving it up the hills around my house I was amazed at how it just lugged at about 1800RPM and never downshifted where at the same place my HEMI would downshift and rev to about 3,000RPM.

Its a super tight truck as well, the previous owner definitely babied it. As you can tell, I need a new rear bumper. Apparently it wasn't blocked and while the previous owner was under the truck, he accidentally knocked it into reverse, the truck ran over his leg and rolled into a fire hydrant. Busted up the bumper but the hydrant never came loose.

Here are some crappy pictures from my phone from this Morning.


----------



## plowguy43

A few more


----------



## stan the man

sweet looking for dodge. i have not made up my mind if i am going to get a plow for my new f450. yesterday i went and look at pvt road for plowing.i have call the guy today or this week. give him my price. i dont know if i wanted it. the amount that RepoMan207 give me is in the ball park. to me it is like camp road. the begin of the road 2 car can not pass. it is like 150 ft that way. i dont think anyone else is going to be cheap on it. on the sides of the road you cannot push the snow far off to the sides.


----------



## Mick76

Dammit Bobby, I'm not going to know which ram to wave to anymore!....lol


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1326014 said:


> sweet looking for dodge. i have not made up my mind if i am going to get a plow for my new f450. yesterday i went and look at pvt road for plowing.i have call the guy today or this week. give him my price. i dont know if i wanted it. the amount that RepoMan207 give me is in the ball park. to me it is like camp road. *the begin of the road 2 car can not pass. it is like 150 ft that way.* i dont think anyone else is going to be cheap on it. on the sides of the road you cannot push the snow far off to the sides.


After plowing the road I got last year, I learned that you really need to go as wide as possible at the beginning of the season. Mid season you are picking up speed to throw snow further (literally took out 2 mailboxes with snow last season), and towards the end of the season you may have to bring in equipment to move the banks back if its anything like last year. Bid accordingly.



Mick76;1326040 said:


> Dammit Bobby, I'm not going to know which ram to wave to anymore!....lol


Don't worry, if you see a guy waiving at you like a creep/super excited kid its probably me.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1326014 said:


> i have not made up my mind if i am going to get a plow for my new f450. yesterday i went and look at pvt road for plowing.i have call the guy today or this week. give him my price. i dont know if i wanted it. the amount that RepoMan207 give me is in the ball park. to me it is like camp road. the begin of the road 2 car can not pass. it is like 150 ft that way. i dont think anyone else is going to be cheap on it. on the sides of the road you cannot push the snow far off to the sides.


It sounds like you need to put a plow and wing on the F-450. Thumbs Up


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bob sharp looking truck looks like the deal of the century

Stan should atleast put push plates and wiring on the F450 just in case another truck breaks. It will be a good back up. 

Man everyones getting new trucks. I walked around Rowe Ford last night while one of my trucks was in for service and the price of new trucks is insane for what you get.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i hit a baby moose with my truck tonight, was not even going fast, it just bent the corner of my front liscence plate and got up and took off running, I wish i woulda hit it faster, would have been good eating!!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1326442 said:


> well i hit a baby moose with my truck tonight, was not even going fast, it just bent the corner of my front liscence plate and got up and took off running, I wish i woulda hit it faster, would have been good eating!!


Glad you, your truck and the moose are all ok. My Dad's buddy hit one once and just knocked it down and it took off running again.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah pretty much is what happened, It was dusk and i was taking the back roads home from my parents cause I was going slow cause i had a full load of firewood and my dad's wood splitter in tow and going up a hill and an SUV was flashing her high beams at me so I slowed down going up the hill, and right when she met me a baby moose run out in front of me, I saw it run out of the woods so i hit the brakes, was probably going like 5mph when i hit the ass end of it, it threw it's head down and the head got smacked by the ladies front tire, it got up and took off limping in the woods, she said she was flashing me cause there was another big moose in the potato fields on top of the hill. I went to the house at the bottom of the hill who is a forest ranger, and my old boy scout leader, he said he would go check it out in the morning see if he sees it around his house, I called the game warden's and they said that you don't need to report it if there is no damage and if the animal took off, but they said they would go check it out in the morning. Only damage was it bent the corner of my license plate, that is it!


----------



## GeoffD

NEUSWEDE;1325579 said:


> True, but shouldn't have to pay an extra 10K for that should just be standard. I personally am not a big fan of Milton. I deal with them for filter for the Motor in my F650 but from past experience buying equipment came away not interested in dealing with their sales team.


Guess it all depends who you deal with.


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1326469 said:


> yeah pretty much is what happened, It was dusk and i was taking the back roads home from my parents cause I was going slow cause i had a full load of firewood and my dad's wood splitter in tow and going up a hill and an SUV was flashing her high beams at me so I slowed down going up the hill, and right when she met me a baby moose run out in front of me, I saw it run out of the woods so i hit the brakes, was probably going like 5mph when i hit the ass end of it, it threw it's head down and the head got smacked by the ladies front tire, it got up and took off limping in the woods, she said she was flashing me cause there was another big moose in the potato fields on top of the hill. I went to the house at the bottom of the hill who is a forest ranger, and my old boy scout leader, he said he would go check it out in the morning see if he sees it around his house, I called the game warden's and they said that you don't need to report it if there is no damage and if the animal took off, but they said they would go check it out in the morning. Only damage was it bent the corner of my license plate, that is it!


I can't tell you how many cars I've sent to auction (at work) from moose hits. The funniest one was a PT Cruiser that a bull moose ran into the side of it causing about $6000 in damage. Bent that little PT Cruiser in like it was hit on the side by a truck. In the accident report the people said the moose got up and ran off into the woods. I laughed a bit at that one.


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1326321 said:


> Bob sharp looking truck looks like the deal of the century
> 
> Stan should atleast put push plates and wiring on the F450 just in case another truck breaks. It will be a good back up.
> 
> Man everyones getting new trucks. I walked around Rowe Ford last night while one of my trucks was in for service and the price of new trucks is insane for what you get.


neuswede i know that i have to do it. if i do he push plates i should do the hold plow. i just spent alot of money this year. last night i finish all the painting in the new house.so i am done on my end of the house, all the new flower beds are done flag pole is in did them this summer. the new patio is now. now it is up to my wife to get your guy in to set it up. then to rent this place out all set up. my sister in law rent one of my places out now . thinking about moving her here and i can still use my 4 bay garage for my equipment and trucks. i went yesterday to portland north and look at a place to rent from my company and to keep my equipment. it now cheap to rent a place.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have had my fair share of close calls with moose! Glad it wasn't worse. A co worker came up on a car-moose accident on 161 a couple months ago. The moose fell on the hood and slid into the windshield n where it died. The guy was ok, just had his hands pinned to the steering wheel by the moose.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well I think i found what I am going to run for tires this winter, 265/75/16 winterforce, studded, local dealer has a sale and I can get 4 for $458 and change


----------



## plowguy43

Good deal on the tires brad!

Hey Ryan, you find a truck or are you shoveling driveways this season???

Everyone still on for a meet Nov 5th?


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah the local chevy dealer bought a truckload of winterforce tires in a bunch of diffrent sizes, they usually do that this time of year, they charge 50 bucks to install them what are you guys getting charged down there for mount and ballance?


----------



## 06Sierra

That seems about right for the tires, from what I have seen around here. I'm sure you will be pleased with them.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1327132 said:


> Good deal on the tires brad!
> 
> Hey Ryan, you find a truck or are you shoveling driveways this season???
> 
> Everyone still on for a meet Nov 5th?


Bobby, nice wheels man. I think your in better shape then you were buddy. I can't wait to check it out in person!

Oh no, I know which truck I'm after. It's the bank I'm waiting on. I got word yesterday that it went to the loan committee, and they wanted some extra time to consider it....Honestly, I'm getting nervous at this point. I was expecting to hear from them today.

I have enough loot to get another pickup truck & plow, hell I can even finance a new one if I had to, but where this is a wrecker, they're treating it as a bussiness loan...something I've never needed before. I'm all in at this point, hopefully they'll come through for me.


----------



## RepoMan207

Bobby.........ah, where is the plow man? Are you shoveling snow with me this winter, or did I just miss the post where you discussed this lol?


----------



## ranger4327

*looking for info*

Anyone know who sells/installs fisher plows in the Millinocket or Lincoln areas. Even considering travelling to Presque Isle or Bangor. Want to get a few prices before I commit. Looking at the Fisher HD for my F150. Thanks !!!

:redbouncepurplebouussmileyflag


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1327314 said:


> Bobby.........ah, where is the plow man? Are you shoveling snow with me this winter, or did I just miss the post where you discussed this lol?


I might be shoveling this winter LOL. I took all of my wiring out of the other truck but the push plates were stuck on there and I just wanted the truck gone so I left them on it. I have a line on a MM2 8' and a Boss Straight blade trip edge setup for my truck. If I can get the boss deal down a few hundred then I'm going red, if not I'll be staying Yellow this season.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1327539 said:


> I might be shoveling this winter LOL. I took all of my wiring out of the other truck but the push plates were stuck on there and I just wanted the truck gone so I left them on it. I have a line on a MM2 8' and a Boss Straight blade trip edge setup for my truck. If I can get the boss deal down a few hundred then I'm going red, if not I'll be staying Yellow this season.


Going red is probably not a bad choise.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Will I have no real bias towards any of the plows made. There is something about all of them that I can find wrong/don't like about them. This is a nice looking plow, plus its an entire setup for my truck, and with Boss I just need a new controller and I can run a V blade. 

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1327620 said:


> Yeah Will I have no real bias towards any of the plows made. There is something about all of them that I can find wrong/don't like about them. This is a nice looking plow, plus its an entire setup for my truck, and with Boss I just need a new controller and I can run a V blade.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.


Ya, there is no perfect plow out there. Boss makes a nice plow though. My uncle loves his 8' trip edge and it seems to be a very rugged plow.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1327539 said:


> I might be shoveling this winter LOL. I took all of my wiring out of the other truck but the push plates were stuck on there and I just wanted the truck gone so I left them on it. I have a line on a MM2 8' and a Boss Straight blade trip edge setup for my truck. If I can get the boss deal down a few hundred then I'm going red, if not I'll be staying Yellow this season.


Nice looking truck Bob Are you sure your right foot can handle 488 ci. :redbounce

Staying yellow? wow you are all over the place never thought you were thinking of going to a Diamond!:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

They have a good reputation so why not?


----------



## stan the man

i didnt get that bid on the pvt road in cumberland. but i did get pvt road in north yarmouth 2000 ft. question guys to plow 3 to 9 inches of snow 1300 ft what would you say for amount?


----------



## bigbadbrad

bacwudzme;1328076 said:


> Nice looking truck Bob Are you sure your right foot can handle 488 ci. :redbounce
> 
> Staying yellow? wow you are all over the place never thought you were thinking of going to a Diamond!:laughing:


Oh I thought he was going to go down to sears and get one of them meyers plows, ya know the "smart" plows they got now that angle for you! haha j/k


----------



## plowguy43

I already used a snowbear for a season and a half, never again. It held up well considering but I don't like getting out of the truck anymore.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah Pete I think I'm going the route we spoke about last week. I may be heading down to Candia NH either late next week or beginning of the following week.


----------



## 06Sierra

Getting ready for a Halloween barn party at my place. Have a good night guys!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

well firewood is all in, I think i got short changed at least half a cord, and I had to re split alot of it! i went threw 3 tanks of gas in the wood splitter! wood all diffent lengths also. never ordering wood from that guy again!! what would you guys do? call the guy and tell him you want some money back? io paid 185 a cord too, good money for ****** wood! but on a side note tractor worked awesome to bring in wood, back does not hurt at all! no bending over just leave the bucket up and unload by hand

then after went to put a 3" lift on a buddies TItan, he bought cheap ebay lift, and upper control arms hit the strut tower, had to take it all back apart after and put it back, he ordered a rough country lift kit instead that comes with new upper control arms and sway bar links, got to put it on soon deer season starts next weekend and he got new bigger tires to go on his truck and we want to go do some hunting!!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1328447 said:


> well firewood is all in, I think i got short changed at least half a cord, and I had to re split alot of it! i went threw 3 tanks of gas in the wood splitter! wood all diffent lengths also. never ordering wood from that guy again!! what would you guys do? call the guy and tell him you want some money back? io paid 185 a cord too, good money for ****** wood! but on a side note tractor worked awesome to bring in wood, back does not hurt at all! no bending over just leave the bucket up and unload by hand


How did you buy it, tree length?


----------



## plowguy43

For that money id call the guy and ask him to make it rightt.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1328535 said:


> How did you buy it, tree length?


nope, cut split and delivered



plowguy43;1328537 said:


> For that money id call the guy and ask him to make it rightt.


ya i am going to measure it today and figure out exactly how much I got and call him. A couple other guys at work ordered from him too, and they both said that they got short changed and that they did not like the wood, and was not split good either. It kinda sucks because the guy is also a customer of our shop, and he bought a new truck from us last year, and we do work on his trucks also. I hope he can make it right.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1328548 said:


> nope, cut split and delivered
> 
> ya i am going to measure it today and figure out exactly how much I got and call him. A couple other guys at work ordered from him too, and they both said that they got short changed and that they did not like the wood, and was not split good either. It kinda sucks because the guy is also a customer of our shop, and he bought a new truck from us last year, and we do work on his trucks also. I hope he can make it right.


If it was cut spit and delivered then he should bring you the difference.


----------



## ddb maine

business and personal are two different relationships and one should never effect the other. they stay separate. you had a business transaction with him. your personal feelings have no place in the transaction.

I am discussing a transfer with the local excavator. He gave me a few local drives when I started a few years ago. I've known him for ages. He wants to step out of the area even more now. Considering handing over a pvt road with 4-5 houses all included. So I feel I need to thoroughly look into building a wing plow for the truck to keep the banks way out. Any one know of any older plows, hydro setups etc for sell in the southern region?


----------



## plowguy43

Honestly you really don't need a wing plow if you keep it wide from the beginning. I had no issues last year with just an 8 footer.


----------



## ddb maine

I agree. Although I run my business anticipating potential situations and being prepared. The road is barely 10' in some areas and trees on both sides, there are no culverts. It is a bit over kill, but so is a carpenter/engineer owning a 1 ton. And look where that has brought me, and saved me from.

The scale is 200ft per inch. its approx 2k'. If it all works out it would be a niiiiiice snag. 15 of my other 20 are 1 mile away on the other side of the lake.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I hear ya, maybe a wideout/810pp would be a nice addition for the time being? I just think a wing on anything but a dually is going to push the truck sideways before anything anything else.


----------



## ddb maine

I think a good plan might be to run it one storm and see just how far out i can get the snow. The plow is already 9'6" with the wings... There was a canadian on here who had a wing on his srw 3500. he said it was unstoppable with a loaded sander. I'll have to dig that up


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm sure the added weight would make a nice difference. Don't take my word as stone, I've never attempted it, I just was able to do a similar road without issue last winter which was a doosy. BUT a wing would make a big difference as well.


----------



## mercer_me

Maine.gov;1329358 said:


> .THURSDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. A CHANCE OF
> RAIN IN THE EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.
> LOWS IN THE LOWER 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 50 PERCENT.


Winter will be hear before you know it. Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

I have to get the cab and blower on Dad's tractor and get my plow back together! Snow will be here before you know it.


----------



## ddb maine

damn straight! I just upped the size of my route. sweeeeeeet. 10 properties and a road.


from 16 to 26 and a road. I'm thinking a smarter move is going to be finding a 1.5 yrd sander. The 10 cu ft tailgate is going to need alot of refilling.
Anyone have any experience converting a gas sander to electric?


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well I finally got around to doing the brake job on the front of my car tonight, had the wheels off so I figured might as well put on the winter tires! Got to love the sounds of studs on the tar! haha My winterforces for the truck should be in this week, sold the snowblower off my old Ariens tractor, got enough to pay for my winter tires! I think I might try to wire up the plow tommrow night, see how I feel after work!


----------



## ddb maine

that sound is infamous. had a friend with a grand marquis used to rip apart the school parking lot with the traction lock


----------



## plowguy43

I feel like I'm behind the times right now. I still have to do some marketing to hopefully pick up some more driveways and keep my route towards the Oxford side, plus I have to pick up my plow and install it but i'm going to be in Mass for a halloween party this weekend....ugh


----------



## Mick76

so is the meet still on for the 5th? and if so where is it going to be?

Bobby, you still doing those bank owned properties? I've had a few calls for the Turner area, do you service that area? If so , I'll refer the calls to you if you give me your cell...pm me if you want


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1329853 said:


> so is the meet still on for the 5th? and if so where is it going to be?
> 
> Bobby, you still doing those bank owned properties? I've had a few calls for the Turner area, do you service that area? If so , I'll refer the calls to you if you give me your cell...pm me if you want


I'm going regardless if no one shows up. A couple hours away from my house and kids is a nice break that I'm looking forward too. I'll sit at the bar and flirt with all the girls, drink a beer and be in heaven. So thats a yes for me.

Mike - PM sent


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1329853 said:


> so is the meet still on for the 5th? and if so where is it going to be?


I'm going to be hunting so, I won't be able to go.


----------



## Dewey

I'm not sure on the 5th..... I'm headin moose huntin the 6th.... Depends how packed and loaded I am.... Scouted the zone... saw one moose But have been hearing some good reports since.... Pete we checked out the area you told me about.. met up with Border Control who gave us other places to go SO..... I am pumped !!!!


----------



## Dewey

Got my truck frame repaired with the Gussets and added Timbrens.... Hopefully the truck will hold up this winter.... Went to J.L custom Fab in Bowdoin Highly reccomend them !!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Border patrol knows all the good spots!!! Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1329853 said:


> so is the meet still on for the 5th? and if so where is it going to be?
> 
> Bobby, you still doing those bank owned properties? I've had a few calls for the Turner area, do you service that area? If so , I'll refer the calls to you if you give me your cell...pm me if you want





plowguy43;1329907 said:


> I'm going regardless if no one shows up. A couple hours away from my house and kids is a nice break that I'm looking forward too. I'll sit at the bar and flirt with all the girls, drink a beer and be in heaven. So thats a yes for me.
> 
> Mike - PM sent


I'll be there.....where, I don't know, But I'll be there.


----------



## plowguy43

Buffalo Wild Wings, Auburn Maine November 5th. Just need to figure a time, maybe 1 or 2 ish?


----------



## plowguy43

Well my plow has come in. Just need to grab the truck and pick it up.....


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1330801 said:


> Well my plow has come in. Just need to grab the truck and pick it up.....


What are you getting for a plow?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1330709 said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings, Auburn Maine November 5th. Just need to figure a time, maybe 1 or 2 ish?


Yeah, that sounds good to me.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1330846 said:


> What are you getting for a plow?


Ditto on that question......


----------



## plowguy43

Just a trip edge.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1330863 said:


> Just a trip edge.


Trip Edge Boss?


----------



## stan the man

help me out guys? sunday was birthday and i got card from my wife. telling me to go out and get the plow for the new truck. what should i get in the fisher family?


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1330911 said:


> help me out guys? sunday was birthday and i got card from my wife. telling me to go out and get the plow for the new truck. what should i get in the fisher family?


A plow for the F-450? If it's for the F-450 I think you should get a 10' MC.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

stan the man;1330911 said:


> help me out guys? sunday was birthday and i got card from my wife. telling me to go out and get the plow for the new truck. what should i get in the fisher family?


XLS gets my vote. Unless you only doing roads with it I think a straight blade is inefficient. XLS very efficient, or even a V. Just my opinion.

Women, Wings, Football and Beer , I am in for the 5th but where the hell in Auburn is Buffalo Wild Wings? I am guessing near the Mall area somewhere?


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1330997 said:


> XLS gets my vote. Unless you only doing roads with it I think a straight blade is inefficient. XLS very efficient, or even a V. Just my opinion.
> 
> Women, Wings, Football and Beer , I am in for the 5th but where the hell in Auburn is Buffalo Wild Wings? I am guessing near the Mall area somewhere?


Buffalo Wings it is....and yes its near the mall....its right on turner st across the street from longhorn steak house and ruby tues

My vote is for 1:00...if no one shows up til 2 I'll just have an extra beer for myself!...LOL


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1330997 said:


> XLS gets my vote. Unless you only doing roads with it I think a straight blade is inefficient. XLS very efficient, or even a V. Just my opinion.
> 
> Women, Wings, Football and Beer , I am in for the 5th but where the hell in Auburn is Buffalo Wild Wings? I am guessing near the Mall area somewhere?


i was thinking of xls. just cannot make up my mind.i just like to hear what all you guys think. all minds are better then one.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1330899 said:


> Trip Edge Boss?


I'm guessing an extreme Vee sense it says he's looking for a vee, but he could have chnged his mind.


----------



## 06Sierra

Having a 16' wide by 1/4 long drive from the road to the house and almost another 1/4 mile in the rest of the drive (big oval and in front of the barn) I vote for V. We didn't have much for snow last winter and I could see some trouble spots if we get a lot. An XLS would be an improvement over my straight blade, but a V would take the cake


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey;1330237 said:


> I'm not sure on the 5th..... I'm headin moose huntin the 6th.... Depends how packed and loaded I am.... Scouted the zone... saw one moose But have been hearing some good reports since.... Pete we checked out the area you told me about.. met up with Border Control who gave us other places to go SO..... I am pumped !!!!


Nice I really think you will get one, my buddy is up to Holeb now he will be home in a couple days I will get a report for you on where he was seeing them.



plowguy43;1330709 said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings, Auburn Maine November 5th. Just need to figure a time, maybe 1 or 2 ish?


sounds good.



NEUSWEDE;1330997 said:


> XLS gets my vote. Unless you only doing roads with it I think a straight blade is inefficient. XLS very efficient, or even a V. Just my opinion.
> 
> Women, Wings, Football and Beer , I am in for the 5th but where the hell in Auburn is Buffalo Wild Wings? I am guessing near the Mall area somewhere?


Interested in "truck pooling"?

My vote is for 1:00...if no one shows up til 2 I'll just have an extra beer for myself!...LOL[/QUOTE]

Ill be there at 12ish and have 6 or so while im waiting for you guys... all 24 oz of course but i might needgetting homeThumbs

06Sierra how far are you from smyrna?


----------



## 06Sierra

A little under an hour and a half,I think. I am a little better than 45 min north of Houlton.


----------



## plowguy43

I agree with the XLS


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1331087 said:


> Nice I really think you will get one, my buddy is up to Holeb now he will be home in a couple days I will get a report for you on where he was seeing them.
> 
> sounds good.
> 
> Interested in "truck pooling"?
> 
> My vote is for 1:00...if no one shows up til 2 I'll just have an extra beer for myself!...LOL


Ill be there at 12ish and have 6 or so while im waiting for you guys... all 24 oz of course but i might needgetting homeThumbs

06Sierra how far are you from smyrna?[/QUOTE]

I can drive any of you guys from this area, free gas so might as well use it and save yours. Either way let me know.


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks for the offer. I am working though.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1331111 said:


> Ill be there at 12ish and have 6 or so while im waiting for you guys... all 24 oz of course but i might needgetting homeThumbs
> 
> 06Sierra how far are you from smyrna?


I can drive any of you guys from this area, free gas so might as well use it and save yours. Either way let me know.[/QUOTE]

So whats the new plow Bob?


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1330846 said:


> What are you getting for a plow?





RepoMan207;1330856 said:


> Ditto on that question......


A little birdie told me he jumped ship again and is going SNO-WAY..............? I dont want to be the one known for spreading rumers tho................



06Sierra;1331097 said:


> A little under an hour and a half,I think. I am a little better than 45 min north of Houlton.


dammit i was hoping you were closer to check on a property for sale. Im going to have to pass on the deal cause there is not enough daylight anymore to get work done.

[/QUOTE]I can drive any of you guys from this area, free gas so might as well use it and save yours. Either way let me know.[/QUOTE]

is the fabric scotch gaurd in the car? just in case?? a little this make for this and then


----------



## 06Sierra

If it was a little closer I would help out!


----------



## bacwudzme

stan the man;1330911 said:


> help me out guys? sunday was birthday and i got card from my wife. telling me to go out and get the plow for the new truck. what should i get in the fisher family?





plowguy43;1331106 said:


> I agree with the XLS


X2

Being a 450 and a little longer wheelbase why not?


----------



## RepoMan207

lmao....Bobby, nice faige answer buddy. 

I'll be up there for 1.


----------



## bacwudzme

06Sierra;1331133 said:


> If it was a little closer I would help out!


Is that a decent area? Hunting? cant be to much crime its not far from the Amish. Its a run down cabin right on a stream.


----------



## 06Sierra

It is a pretty small town with not much going on. I don't think it is a bad area at all. Should be plenty of options for hunting. There isn't much west and north west, a few small towns and woods.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1331087 said:


> Interested in "truck pooling"?
> 
> My vote is for 1:00...if no one shows up til 2 I'll just have an extra beer for myself!...LOL


Yea I am game since I don't drink as much save you from hitching back to buxton!

Floor is better, really should had ran the bull float, Didn't setup till about 7 so it was pretty dark while I was troweling it. But for my first floor that big didn't come out aweful but fell short of my expectattions. You can crap on me when you see it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

stan the man;1330911 said:


> help me out guys? sunday was birthday and i got card from my wife. telling me to go out and get the plow for the new truck. what should i get in the fisher family?


I would most deffintly go with an XLS, espicially if the wife is paying!!


----------



## plowguy43

Selling my SUV Hitch Spreader today. Good timing as I go tomorrow to get the plow or at least pay for it.

There'sno - way I'm being vague about this.


----------



## mercer_me

My aunt just tolled me that it's snowing in Belgrade so, my uncle is out checking on the roads to see if he has to sand.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1332103 said:


> My aunt just tolled me that it's snowing in Belgrade so, my uncle is out checking on the roads to see if he has to sand.


Premature ejacuuWhatttttt 

......Where is the ETrade Baby when you need him.


----------



## RepoMan207

Bobby, V blade or Straight? I'll be very interested to see how you like it, be sure to keep us posted this season. 

Did you go through Mcfarland or that guy out in South Paris? How was the pricing?


----------



## 06Sierra

I heard they were calling for a mess down there tonight. 

I don't know if the T-stat I just replaced for my wood furnace is bad or the limit switch is bad. This darn thing isn't working like it should! Gotta get it checked out soon.


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1332103 said:


> My aunt just tolled me that it's snowing in Belgrade so, my uncle is out checking on the roads to see if he has to sand.





RepoMan207;1332118 said:


> Premature ejacuuWhatttttt
> 
> ......Where is the ETrade Baby when you need him.


She just said it's snowing but, It's not sticking. My uncle takes his job very seriously and strives to keep the roads the best he can.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1332178 said:


> She just said it's snowing but, It's not sticking. My uncle takes his job very seriously and strives to keep the roads the best he can.


Will, I'm obviously screwing with you. On a serious note though, I just left Augusta about an hour and half ago....it was reading 41 on the dash. I think it would be safe to say there isn't going to be any need for ice mangement this evening.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I just heard 3-6" for my area saturday night?!?


----------



## PlowMan03

The weather channel and accuweather are saying 4-8" for Saturday night into Sunday morning. I doubt it will stick to the roads but then again could be wrong


----------



## dmcarpentry

well boys I think we might actually have to plow before Nov 1st 

latest is 6 inches if wet heavy snow sat evening into Sun morning 

Good luck everyone hope your all ready.


Ryan give me a call if you need someone to cover your accounts, I dont have the 3rd truck set up yet but 2 are all ready to go.


As for the meet on sat I would love to go but the whitetails are challenging me to a rematch......


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan what is sold in south paris?


----------



## stan the man

Ryan what do you think about the xls for my f450 is the way you go. you are the only one i know that has had one.


----------



## plowguy43

stan the man;1332420 said:


> Ryan what do you think about the xls for my f450 is the way you go. you are the only one i know that has had one.


Hey Stan, I'm almost positive Neuswede (Dylan) uses an XLS on his F450/550 and likes it a lot.


----------



## stan the man

that good to know he said xls. i like to what Ryan has to say. look like i am going xls.


----------



## plowguy43

Well Gentlemen, heading out now to pick up the new Plow. 

Very excited to have a warranty, fast hydraulics, and something new. 

I'll post up later.


----------



## RepoMan207

stan the man;1332420 said:


> Ryan what do you think about the xls for my f450 is the way you go. you are the only one i know that has had one.


I wouldn't hesitate to buy one for that truck Stan. I think I'm buying a 9.6 XV for my wrecker. I get alot of calls mid season to do camp roads, and I also have a few accounts that allow me to plow the day after the storm.....you know how that goes with a 10" storm! Concrete would be the word I would use lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1332398 said:


> .
> 
> Ryan give me a call if you need someone to cover your accounts, I dont have the 3rd truck set up yet but 2 are all ready to go.
> 
> As for the meet on sat I would love to go but the whitetails are challenging me to a rematch......


Drew, much apreciated! I'll be in touch if needed.



plowguy43;1332411 said:


> Ryan what is sold in south paris?


There is a guy out there that sells your plow brand.


----------



## stan the man

RepoMan207;1332602 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy one for that truck Stan. I think I'm buying a 9.6 XV for my wrecker. I get alot of calls mid season to do camp roads, and I also have a few accounts that allow me to plow the day after the storm.....you know how that goes with a 10" storm! Concrete would be the word I would use lol.


 thanks well that what i will do. thanks guys. hunting Saturday morning. see if i can tag out again.


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like I will be atleast sanding with my uncle Saturday night.


----------



## unhcp

Christmas has come early this year boys!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm not buying a sno way??? I bought a 9'6" Stainless V



RepoMan207;1332603 said:


> Drew, much apreciated! I'll be in touch if needed.
> 
> There is a guy out there that sells your plow brand.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1332742 said:


> I'm not buying a sno way??? I bought a 9'6" Stainless V


Whatttt? Really? Pete was screwing with me again! 

Where's the pics man!?!?!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm almost home, when I get there I'll text you some cause I can't upload from my phone. Very nice and shiny, love it!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1332750 said:


> I'm almost home, when I get there I'll text you some cause I can't upload from my phone. Very nice and shiny, love it!


Did you go to Lang's?


----------



## plowguy43

Nah candia trailer beat them by nearly 700


----------



## RepoMan207

wow! .


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah even tossed in a deflector for free


----------



## RepoMan207

How much did you pay for everything? Was truckside included?


----------



## ddb maine

this is going to be very interesting tomorrow night. good thing everything is ready just incase...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well, this just had to happen sense the plows not ready haha. Ohwell if I need it it can be used, just needs a guide and fluid/filter change


----------



## 06Sierra

I wish mine was ready! Broke one of the bolts holding the reservoir on. Got it out and had a hard time finding the right size replacement. Ended up with something a little longer to get me by, with a couple of washers probably. Still don't have the pump or hoses on. I don't think we are even going to get enough to worry about here.


----------



## mercer_me

Not sure If I'm going to put the plow on or not. It's in the back of the garage behind some stuff. But, I have a feeling it will get dug out tomarow night.


----------



## ddb maine

They keep upping us. Now 6-10. The last time they did this they had us at 24+"storm of the decade!" and we got 12... Nothing is going on until its on the ground and i get those butterflies when my boots go 8" down into the good stuff. I hope it misses us. The ground isnt frozen. I guess it's a good thing I got new tires. Best of luck.


----------



## plowguy43

This couldn't come at a worse time. I have a brand new plow in my garage iin pieces and I'm going to Mass this morning for a halloween party. Hopefully this thing melts as hit hits the ground, at least on the roads...


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan or Drew, can either of you do a driveway in Naples (might still be raymond) on 302? Its a friend of ours that I can't plow this winter and wanted to help her find someone else.let me know.


----------



## bigbadbrad

it will all be melted by the end of the week anyways


----------



## andcon83

bigbadbrad;1333274 said:


> it will all be melted by the end of the week anyways


I.hope.so.


----------



## RepoMan207

End of the week............huh, I say by Monday, if not by Sunday night. It's going to be 47 down here tomorrow, and 50 something on Monday.


----------



## ddb maine

Oh it's going to be gone on Sunday. I have a doctor who lives at the end of a road im doing. I need to go see if she's maybe on vacation or something.


----------



## RepoMan207

Let the mud ball fight begin!


----------



## mercer_me

Maine.gov;1333445 said:


> .TONIGHT...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF
> 4 TO 6 INCHES. LOWS IN THE LOWER 30S. NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15
> MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .SUNDAY...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION
> OF 6 TO 10 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH.
> CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT.


I ended up putting the plow on my Chevy. I doubt I will do much plowing. If I do any I'm going to puck the blade up a little so it doesn't dig in.


----------



## Dewey

UGH !!! Got plow on...... And for weight 6 big hardwood logs..... I know it won't last but with the roads I do there is know way I'll be plow them if we do get 10-12" gonna need the counterweight.... Not ready to put the sander on yet !!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

snow's all melted up here! the whole big 1/4" that we got! haha


----------



## ddb maine

Even as fast as it was melting we held 6" for a while there. Probably down to four now. That is some heavy stuff. A good practice run, one high beam is out, the pin for the passenger turn signal broke last year, forgot about that. And these geolandar at-s are no good in the wet stuff. Oh and 800 pounds of concrete is still not enough of a counter weight. Aaaaand the vacuum line for the 4 wheel drive are effed again. But a good one.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1333228 said:


> This couldn't come at a worse time. I have a brand new plow in my garage iin pieces and I'm going to Mass this morning for a halloween party. Hopefully this thing melts as hit hits the ground, at least on the roads...


Where are the pics of this new plow??!?


----------



## andcon83

bigbadbrad;1334206 said:


> snow's all melted up here! the whole big 1/4" that we got! haha


I was in the 10"+ part....4" here...mostly all gone.


----------



## plowguy43

Got nearly 6" here, I guess it was more but quickly settled. I'll post up some pics tomorrow when I get to work, I can't do it from my phone.


----------



## RepoMan207

Did you get the truck wired up today?


----------



## RepoMan207

This is Bobby's Dirty Dogg.........


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1334417 said:


> This is Bobby's Dirty Dogg.........
> 
> View attachment 101786


Thought he bought a fisher?!?!


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1334430 said:


> Thought he bought a fisher?!?!


No, he was just yanking my chain.


----------



## bigbadbrad

all he said was 9'6" ss vee, he never said what brand!


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1334438 said:


> No, he was just yanking my chain.


You putting an Extreme Vee on the new wrecker if you get it?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1334482 said:


> You putting an Extreme Vee on the new wrecker if you get it?


wether I move forward with a wrecker, or go buy another pickup, I'm going with the 9.6 XtremeV.


----------



## ddb maine

Ya know, that logo looks like a pissed off scooby doo. Heh. I am very interested in hearing about it performance.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1334484 said:


> wether I move forward with a wrecker, or go buy another pickup, I'm going with the 9.6 XtremeV.


Nice! S.S or PC?


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1334485 said:


> Ya know, that logo looks like a pissed off scooby doo. Heh. I am very interested in hearing about it performance.


lmao, Scooby with rabies :laughing:

I am too. I think they're cheaply made....that's been my complaint with them ever since I've known about them....I could very well be wrong. Either way, I'll be interested to hear his opinion on it by the end of the year.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1334488 said:


> Nice! S.S or PC?


MS ....I think SS is over rated, and too expensive.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ohh nice, I like the look of S.S but its expensiveee.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 8" hear in Mercer and Belgrade had around 8" but, by this morning it was down to around 4". I rode with my uncle in the good ole 1991 Ford L9000, it was SO NICE to get back out plowing. The snow was wicked heavy and took down allot of trees. We had a few minor break downs but, all in all it was a good night. I plowed some of my driveway today. The Chevy plows good but, I need new tires bad. Almost bald mud tires are not the answer.

Hear are a few pictures I took:

My 2002 Chevy 1500 after I finished plowing.










The good ole red Ford 9000.










The wing plowing slush.










My uncle's 2011 GMC 2500HD crew cab 8' bed.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Storm was a Total revenue killer. As it was I was running out of time to get projects completed, now I am even more strapped. Have a few trees down have to spend a few days on. Made some money on the storm and was able to avoid doing any damage. 

I saw totals vary from 3" in Portland to 12" up in Falmouth by Highland lake. 

Stan- I do have an XLS about to buy a second one as found out last night the XV won't fit through the drive through of the banks I picked up this year. Great plow my only complaint is the rubber wings wearing on the outside, but when I had a blizzard that had steel cutting edges on the wings they did the same thing but weren't as forgiving as the rubber edges on the XLS.

Bobby- Kinda looks like a fisher V but the one thing I didn't like was the way it hooks to the truck. I saw it at a trade show last year and I wasn't a fan. But like others interested to see how it works for you.

Spreader is loaded with magic salt to treat the refreeze tonight but hopefully we have at least 4 weeks till it snows again.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1334430 said:


> Thought he bought a fisher?!?!


Never said Fisher



RepoMan207;1334438 said:


> No, he was just yanking my chain.


Kinda, but it was fun.



bigbadbrad;1334460 said:


> all he said was 9'6" ss vee, he never said what brand!


This is correct, remember, never ASSume LOL



ddb maine;1334485 said:


> Ya know, that logo looks like a pissed off scooby doo. Heh. I am very interested in hearing about it performance.


My Son loves Scooby Doo so its fitting.



RepoMan207;1334489 said:


> lmao, Scooby with rabies :laughing:
> 
> I am too. I think they're cheaply made....that's been my complaint with them ever since I've known about them....I could very well be wrong. Either way, I'll be interested to hear his opinion on it by the end of the year.


Not cheap at all from what I've seen so far - see below.



NEUSWEDE;1334560 said:


> Bobby- Kinda looks like a fisher V but the one thing I didn't like was the way it hooks to the truck. I saw it at a trade show last year and I wasn't a fan. But like others interested to see how it works for you.


Thanks!

Basically I've been researching these things for years now and have always liked them. I was honestly up between a Fisher XV, Boss V, or the Snow dogg.

Snowdogg 9'6" with Snow Deflector & Stainless - $4300 Out the door.

Fisher 9'6" XV Mild Steel, No Deflector - $4790 Add $400 for Stainless and a few hundred for Deflector if you want it.

Boss 9'2" Power V was $46xx with Smartlocks, VXT was $49xx with Smartlocks plus shipping, Locally they wanted over $5000 for cash and carry.

Was really a no brainer for me.

The Dogg is built really well, the moldboard reminds me of a Western in its desing, the Center Pin is MUCH better than the XV design and is just like the Boss/older EZV design. Its a trip edge and the cutting edge is identical to the XV, I've seen plenty of these go through the motions at fairs and the hyrdaulics are just as fast as the XV plus they also use double acting cylinders for the angling.

Sure there are things that look "different" like the mounts, but I'll get used to it and have it down to a science after a few trys. I actually like the jack that came with it. I like the idea of being able to jack the plow up to meet the truck frame/mount rather than have to angle it, lift and push it like you do with a Fisher if it settles at all into the ground.

We'll see if my opinion changes by the end of the season, but the big seller for me was how well Buyers backs the plows. Any issues that people have had get fixed ASAP whereas after watching Ryans XLS Debacle I had my reservations about buying a new fisher.

Another plus is this thing is easy to setup. The headgear is pretty much ready to go - hoses are hooked up, cylinders are attached, etc.

I'll get more pics as I get this thing setup this week.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bobby if you can take pictures of that center hinge and pin before it goes together if you can. I am a skeptic ever since I strayed from Fisher which was always good to me and went with a Blizzard that no joke was a problem from the first storm until I sold it. I think the problem with Ryan's was more of a Messer Thing rather than a Fisher thing. Messer is a pain for any warrenty usses as I found out when I had problems with my rolloff back in August. I know you got you plow in NH but who is the Local dealer for the Snow Dogg? I think RH Scales is a buyers dealer? 

You should bring it to wild wings so us fisher guys can check it out and make fun of the angry scooby do


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1335294 said:


> Bobby if you can take pictures of that center hinge and pin before it goes together if you can. I am a skeptic ever since I strayed from Fisher which was always good to me and went with a Blizzard that no joke was a problem from the first storm until I sold it. I think the problem with Ryan's was more of a Messer Thing rather than a Fisher thing. Messer is a pain for any warrenty usses as I found out when I had problems with my rolloff back in August. I know you got you plow in NH but who is the Local dealer for the Snow Dogg? I think RH Scales is a buyers dealer?
> 
> You should bring it to wild wings so us fisher guys can check it out and make fun of the angry scooby do


I'm a skeptic as well, believe me it was almost hard to take the jump. But I've read plenty of Center Pin issue's with the XV, cracking welds on the a-frames, issues with the hydraulics, etc. Plus I've had my own issues with my past Fishers - SEHP that kept "locking up" on me in the middle of storms and had to keep replacing fluid and finally a fishstik circuit board, then my other MM1 Insta Act that was slow as crap and I had to go through 3 motors (from Fisher) to finally get it to act somewhat normal, then The Xblade Pete threw a bunch of money into because it kept acting up on him, worked pretty much fine for me but I went through about 10 Solenoids last winter and the bottom edge welds broke loose which I guess is fairly normal for those.

Not putting Fisher down, they've all and all worked well for me and I knew them pretty well in order to fix the problems, this new Plow I'm praying I don't have to worry about - hence why I finally bought a brand new plow.

Messer did carry some snowdogg's last year, mostly the MD series which are very lightduty, Michauds Trailer carrys them, Scotts Recreation Carries them, not sure about who else really. In all honesty I'm going to have to travel to get anything done on it.

We shall see, not sure if I really want to bring it to Auburn this weekend nor do I really think I'll even have it together yet. The V10 isn't really the best on gas especially when my Chargers gas is free


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Hews Truck in SOPO does as well as HP Fairfield that is right over in scarborough. Both worth checking out. I think RH Scales Only carries parts and whole units un assembled. I bet they could beat the price of what you went to NH for. They have good prices on everything. I got my 22.5 Alcoas for the 650 from them for dirt cheap. Might check them out if you ever need anything besides service. They are a whelen dealer as well.


----------



## Spudman

*A Different Kind of Snowplow*

Grabbed a photo this morning in Webster Plantation of one of our tractors. You can't let a little snow get in the way of fall tillage.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1336393 said:


> Hews Truck in SOPO does as well as HP Fairfield that is right over in scarborough. Both worth checking out. I think RH Scales Only carries parts and whole units un assembled. I bet they could beat the price of what you went to NH for. They have good prices on everything. I got my 22.5 Alcoas for the 650 from them for dirt cheap. Might check them out if you ever need anything besides service. They are a whelen dealer as well.


Good to know thanks, Cheapest I could find in Maine was $4399 + tax. I got it $4300 out the door (No tax lol) so I figured it was the best deal I'd find when you factored in the tax money.

So who's coming to the Meet:

- Plowguy43 - Bob/Bobby


----------



## RepoMan207

-Hodge will be there.


----------



## Mick76

Ill be there at 1


----------



## plowguy43

Ok so:

Plowguy43 - Bob/Bobby
RepoMan207 - Ryan 
Mick76 - Mike
Bacwudzme - Pete - Possible depending on work load (per phone call).

Who else is coming to the sausage fest?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Im 50/50 right now, want to come but a lot of work to get done before the real winter kicks in.


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1337077 said:


> Im 50/50 right now, want to come but a lot of work to get done before the real winter kicks in.


Comon Swede...I havnt met you in person yet...... Auburn isn't THAT far from you


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1336889 said:


> Ok so:
> 
> Who else is coming to the sausage fest?


Funny but true!...LOL... at least the waitstaff is good lookin


----------



## plowguy43

It'll be a good time with the help of the waitstaff and my good friends Coors, Bud, and Miller


----------



## Dewey

I'm packing for a moose hunt but will try to get to the next one....


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1336889 said:


> Who else is coming to the sausage fest?





Dewey;1337171 said:


> I'm packing ..


Packin + sausage fest? LOL ..... I don't know about you guys.... LOL:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

LOL nice!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

damn it is starting to sound like this is a mass. thread, not Maine!


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1336889 said:



> Ok so:
> 
> Plowguy43 - Bob/Bobby
> RepoMan207 - Ryan
> Mick76 - Mike
> Bacwudzme - Pete - Possible depending on work load (per phone call).
> 
> Who else is coming to the sausage fest?


I'll be there, it's only a half hour from my place so I have no excuse not to show!


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1337570 said:


> I'll be there, it's only a half hour from my place so I have no excuse not to show!


Whats your first name Moss Man? A bunch of us have met before so it won't be as awkward as the first meeting in Augusta LOL.

So-
Plowguy43 - Bob/Bobby
RepoMan207 - Ryan 
Mick76 - Mike
Bacwudzme - Pete - Possible depending on work load (per phone call).
NEUSWEDE - Dylan (sorry if I'm mis-spelling) - Possible depending on work load.
Moss Man -


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1337579 said:


> Whats your first name Moss Man? A bunch of us have met before so it won't be as awkward as the first meeting in Augusta LOL.
> 
> So-
> Plowguy43 - Bob/Bobby
> RepoMan207 - Ryan
> Mick76 - Mike
> Bacwudzme - Pete - Possible depending on work load (per phone call).
> NEUSWEDE - Dylan (sorry if I'm mis-spelling) - Possible depending on work load.
> Moss Man -


Pete, most of my friends just call me Moss though.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Good low baller story for you all. A private drive that I have had in Gorham for 3 years always treated them great and gave great service. This year someone who know I did it came along and gave them a price of half of what I charge. The guy told me and said there is no way I can do it for that much. I stuck to my guns and they decided to go with me again because they didn't want to risk bad service from a guy doing it so cheap. Good signs that not all people are going cheap and that low balling doesn't work!


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1337690 said:


> Good low baller story for you all. A private drive that I have had in Gorham for 3 years always treated them great and gave great service. This year someone who know I did it came along and gave them a price of half of what I charge. The guy told me and said there is no way I can do it for that much. I stuck to my guns and they decided to go with me again because they didn't want to risk bad service from a guy doing it so cheap. Good signs that not all people are going cheap and that low balling doesn't work!


Damn, they didn't take my bid????

Kidding.


----------



## RepoMan207

Nice! 

On a side note, I heard alot of horror stories in Gorham last year while soliciting work in regards to contractor scams. Alot of skeptics now, which isn't always a bad thing. I started carrying GL & Commercial Auto for plowing back in....06-07, not once have I been asked to furnish proof of coverage by a Windham resident, I must of been asked a dozen times in Gorham by private owners, in just one season.


----------



## Mick76

Hey guys, anyone got a lead on were to get bagged rock salt? or better yet some poly bags I can have the guys shovel in my bulk salt......so far the only places are home cheapo and lowes both are 6.98 per bag... I'm looking for a ton (pallet)


----------



## 06Sierra

I finally got the plow back together. It's working like a champ. Took the cutting edge taken off. Now I just need to get tabs welded on the pipe for the trip edge. 

I also discovered that a streamlight charger base holds a fish stick perfectly!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1337764 said:


> Hey guys, anyone got a lead on were to get bagged rock salt? or better yet some poly bags I can have the guys shovel in my bulk salt......so far the only places are home cheapo and lowes both are 6.98 per bag... I'm looking for a ton (pallet)


Try Paris Farmers Union in South Paris / Oxford. Sometimes they have good public prices. TruGreen in Westbrook also....off Larabee Dr., on Dellta Dr., right next to Napa. They even have tote bags in certain brands.

Lou LaPusata
2 Delta Drive
Westbrook, ME 04092
(207)854-5850 work
(901)597-9381 efax
[email protected]


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone need magnetic signs for their trucks? I found a guy who makes nice high quality signs for very cheap. Ask Ryan about my signs that were nearly twice the size of his (not trying to be a dick bro).

He charges $45 + I think $10 expedited shipping for 2 magnetic signs and the size is 12" x 24" I believe. I just ordered another set as I ruined mine first set over the summer, he will print your design as well for no extra charge.

Just figured i'd pass on the deal.


----------



## stan the man

Tuesday was a good day hunting. bow season got 1. deer season got 1. good year for hunting deer.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

stan the man;1338010 said:


> Tuesday was a good day hunting. bow season got 1. deer season got 1. good year for hunting deer.


Looks like that buck just woke up doesn't look dead.

Ill be there Saturday just be a bit late as the city of portland has me contracted for some digging. Once im done that I'll be up for a beer and some boobs to warm me up.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1337974 said:


> Anyone need magnetic signs for their trucks? I found a guy who makes nice high quality signs for very cheap. Ask Ryan about my signs that were nearly twice the size of his (not trying to be a dick bro).
> 
> He charges $45 + I think $10 expedited shipping for 2 magnetic signs and the size is 12" x 24" I believe. I just ordered another set as I ruined mine first set over the summer, he will print your design as well for no extra charge.
> 
> Just figured i'd pass on the deal.


Not a bad deal, I own a vinyl cutting machine and I couldn't buy the vinyl for my logo for that much.


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1337690 said:


> Good low baller story for you all. A private drive that I have had in Gorham for 3 years always treated them great and gave great service. This year someone who know I did it came along and gave them a price of half of what I charge. The guy told me and said there is no way I can do it for that much. I stuck to my guns and they decided to go with me again because they didn't want to risk bad service from a guy doing it so cheap. Good signs that not all people are going cheap and that low balling doesn't work!


I wasn't trying to lowball you................ I was testing your custumers for you....... and they are loyal! Id keep them happy!!!!!!

On another note Dylan you plow around the Finn Parker Rd? A Private rd with 3 houses wants plow/sand no subs, they left a message I haven't got back to them yet.... Not happy with last years plow guy and his shotty sander let me know..............

Stan nice little deer!!!!!!!! you getting these things off a plot or what?

Stan can you make it sat? 
how about MJM? not that far for you neither.......
DDB how about you?
and SWEDE what time you think your heading???


----------



## stan the man

i am get them off my land. that is why i dont want to move. but my sister in law is moving in this place. so i will still have the hunting. the only neighbors i have are my 4 house rentals. plus i do have a gardens and fields and they hit them hard for the feed. none of renters hunt round here. i have deer all round the houses. i have tons of picture of deer and moose. the only one i shot are bucks save the does


----------



## MJM Landscaping

> Finn Parker Rd? A Private rd with 3 houses wants plow/sand no subs, they left a message I haven't got back to them yet.... Not happy with last years plow guy and his shotty sander let me know..............


Thats right around the corner from me, I'd be glad to bid on it.. Saturday might work, trying to catch up waiting for this snow to be gone!!


----------



## stainlessman

Nice deer Stan...I generally have the 93lb does to choose from. 
Looking at the nature side of things , has anyone noticed the maple trees hanging with seed pods this summer or the wild grape vines hanging with grapes ? Is this mother natures way of suppling food for a tuff winter ahead. As far a acorns go, I haven't see trees hanging with them like past years.


----------



## bacwudzme

MJM Landscaping;1338186 said:


> Thats right around the corner from me, I'd be glad to bid on it.. Saturday might work, trying to catch up waiting for this snow to be gone!!


Well I'll have to let you know..................................I never realizied you lived that close to me.



stainlessman;1338352 said:


> Nice deer Stan...I generally have the 93lb does to choose from.
> Looking at the nature side of things , has anyone noticed the maple trees hanging with seed pods this summer or the wild grape vines hanging with grapes ? Is this mother natures way of suppling food for a tuff winter ahead. As far a acorns go, I haven't see trees hanging with them like past years.


I was thinking the same thing........ And the apples on the crab apple trees were the size of macs this year! I was doing some work out on Long Island (casco bay) and the lady I was doing the work for said they planted a appletree 35 years ago and never had apples till this year. gotta mean somthing

I hope we get BURRRied

Big day tomarrow Renys opens early and 20-30% off Carhartt!!!!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1338362 said:


> Well I'll have to let you know..................................I never realizied you lived that close to me.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing........ And the apples on the crab apple trees were the size of macs this year! I was doing some work out on Long Island (casco bay) and the lady I was doing the work for said they planted a appletree 35 years ago and never had apples till this year. gotta mean somthing
> 
> I hope we get BURRRied
> 
> Big day tomarrow Renys opens early and 20-30% off Carhartt!!!!!!


Which renys or all of them? I could use some new carhartt.

Thanks for the contact info I'll give a call today as I have some other stuff over in that area.


----------



## stan the man

i have hunted all around united states. next week i am going to Rock Springs, Wyoming deer hunting for a week. then December going to Texas for week 1 buck 1 doe and 1 turkey and 1 hog. i will have to put up some of the mounts i have. i am deep in to hunting.


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys wanting to meet up and drive together or are you all driving yourself? I needs to know because if not, I'll leave my house and go through mechanic falls, if you do then I'll head to windham and go through gray after meeting you guys.


----------



## RepoMan207

Save yourself bud, it's shorter for you to go the back way.


----------



## mercer_me

stan the man;1338010 said:


> Tuesday was a good day hunting. bow season got 1. deer season got 1. good year for hunting deer.


Nice deer Stan. Can you take me hunting some time?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1338532 said:


> Save yourself bud, it's shorter for you to go the back way.


Really doesn't matter to me, if I can save you guys a little $$$ on the gas I'd gladly come down.

BTW- I'm taking the Charger, not my truck. No way I'm spending money on gas if I don't have to LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm hitting the Bank in the AM for loan paperwork, so I'll be comming from Portland anyhow. I was going to offer to meet Pete here.......but it doesn't look like I'll be able to.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1338574 said:


> I'm hitting the Bank in the AM for loan paperwork, so I'll be comming from Portland anyhow. I was going to offer to meet Pete here.......but it doesn't look like I'll be able to.


So you finally joining the Dark side and picking up that Dodge (Sterling)?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1338581 said:


> So you finally joining the Dark side and picking up that Dodge (Sterling)?


I don't know yet.....that's my goal though! I have alternatives on my plate, but it is my #1 pick. For the $$, and what it is.....it's a sweet deal.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh boy I can't wait to see you driving around in that truck. I'm going to buy the you "I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin' " sticker to put on the back LOL


----------



## Moss Man

The lumber yard a few beers up the road from me has starting switching over to Dodges for the delivery trucks, ton and half or whatever they are. Those boys have been so tied up in GM products for so many years I never thought I'd see the day when a new Dodge sat in their parking lot.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1338658 said:


> Oh boy I can't wait to see you driving around in that truck. I'm going to buy the you "I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin' " sticker to put on the back LOL


lmao! I saw those on Ebay a few years back, but I had forgotten all about them.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I should be up tomorrow around 3 work plans changed but have to put in some work in the am and then ill be up. I am going to try and drag Pete up with me.


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1338788 said:


> I should be up tomorrow around 3 work plans changed but have to put in some work in the am and then ill be up. I am going to try and drag Pete up with me.


Have fun guys I would like to make it but I have guards again


----------



## bigbadbrad

well attempted to wire up plow tonight, blinkers flashing on wrong side, no park lights, and fish stick not working! I though I hooked up everything where it needed to be, same way it was on other truck, was dark out when I hooked onto plow, will go check out in the morning, looking in the fisher book I got every thing hooked up right, blinkers no big deal just have to flip conector around, I also noticed that there is fuse for controler and park lights under hood, going to check that in the am hope that is all it is. Starting to wish i woulda kept my old truck now!


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1339002 said:


> well attempted to wire up plow tonight, blinkers flashing on wrong side, no park lights, and fish stick not working! I though I hooked up everything where it needed to be, same way it was on other truck, was dark out when I hooked onto plow, will go check out in the morning, looking in the fisher book I got every thing hooked up right, blinkers no big deal just have to flip conector around, I also noticed that there is fuse for controler and park lights under hood, going to check that in the am hope that is all it is. Starting to wish i woulda kept my old truck now!


Ahh, give it some time, you'll be singing another tune. PM me your number if you get into a bind, I'ld be more then willing to help ya.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1338988 said:


> Have fun guys I would like to make it but I have guards again


Bambi will have to wait again huh.


----------



## Moss Man

So I walk into Buffalo Wings and say "I'll be joining the Plow party, you know, the plow enthusiasts" and the waitress just looks at me like I might be in the early stages of dementia. I met Mick, but I don't have a clue what the rest of you guys look like. So if the first man there tells the host that more plow people will be joining as time goes by, that'll get me headed in the right direction.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

*truck*

I also picked up a different truck to plow with this year. It's a 93 GMC 3500 pickup in near perfect condition with no rust. I'll be putting a sander in the back and hope it works out well. May even consider a dump insert in the summer for the landscaping work. I'll post pics of it soon. New tranny 8K miles ago. Had a great summer but looking forward to a little break and some decent hunting before the snow gets here. Looked at a little subdivision drive yesterday and giving another estimate this morning. Here's to a good winter season.


----------



## Moss Man

LawnsInOrder;1339121 said:


> I also picked up a different truck to plow with this year. It's a 93 GMC 3500 pickup in near perfect condition with no rust. I'll be putting a sander in the back and hope it works out well. May even consider a dump insert in the summer for the landscaping work. I'll post pics of it soon. New tranny 8K miles ago. Had a great summer but looking forward to a little break and some decent hunting before the snow gets here. Looked at a little subdivision drive yesterday and giving another estimate this morning. Here's to a good winter season.


Pop up a photo of that ole girl, I love the single rear wheel one tons. I too have been daydreaming about a dump insert, I don't use the bed for much, so the insert really wouldn't be in the way.


----------



## PlowMan03

My truck as it is now. Added a Pro Rack, dual whip cb antennas, new tires Goodyear Wrangler Athouritys, they rub on the mud flaps when backing up at full lock but I think if I give the torsion bars a couple turns it will fix that problem http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m48/Dale_C/Mobile Uploads/100MEDIA95IMAG0005.jpg


----------



## Moss Man

Looks good! I been eyeballing those tires, they look like great traction treads.



PlowMan03;1339127 said:


> My truck as it is now. Added a Pro Rack, dual whip cb antennas, new tires Goodyear Wrangler Athouritys, they rub on the mud flaps when backing up at full lock but I think if I give the torsion bars a couple turns it will fix that problem http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m48/Dale_C/Mobile Uploads/100MEDIA95IMAG0005.jpg


----------



## PlowMan03

They do good for what I have put them threw so far. Slight humming from road noise nothing the radio can't drown out. I had them on my 97 Chevy nd never had any problems with them while plowing


----------



## stan the man

where is this going down today?


----------



## ddb maine

I cant make it up there. Way to much work. Pete thanks for the heads up on renys. I booked it over there and picked up some double knees. I'll catch up with you guys one of these times. I'm brewing some cider this winter. Should be ready in a month or two.


----------



## plowguy43

I had them on my 04 Ram 2500 last season and put them on my 99 this season. They made my truck like a tractor in the snow, tons of grip. They do hum on the road but are great IMO. Basically a mud tire with lots of siping.

I'll bring the harness today if you want to check it out.



Moss Man;1339129 said:


> Looks good! I been eyeballing those tires, they look like great traction treads.


----------



## Moss Man

stan the man;1339187 said:


> where is this going down today?


Buffalo Wings in Auburn right next to the Walmart/Lowes complex. 1-3pm I believe.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

*pics*



Moss Man;1339123 said:


> Pop up a photo of that ole girl, I love the single rear wheel one tons. I too have been daydreaming about a dump insert, I don't use the bed for much, so the insert really wouldn't be in the way.


here's a few pics I snapped real quick....the vinyl lettering and bus logo are on their way for it...


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I figured out what was wrong with the plow, at some point in time, must have been when I took the harness out of the old truck, I for some reason swapped the harness on the isolation module from B to C and C to B, put it back the right way and all works good now! But i went to lift the plow with truck turned off and it did nt work to fast, went to work grabed the battery tester, battery tested out to under 500cca, orginal motorcraft 750cca battery that came with truck! I figured that since it is 9 years old time to change it, put a new Napa 880 CCA in it, hope this battery lasts, really thinking about putting dual bateries in this truck sooner or later! Got alot of bush hogging down at my cousin's place, got to go to my grand parents old house that my parents are buying and do some bush hogging there before the snow! lawn has not been mowed in 2 years, some parts of it even longer! got to start fixing up that old place this winter!


----------



## plowguy43

"Pete is a hick"


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1339447 said:


> "Pete is a hick"


I beg your pardon?

BTW, are you 35 or 22?


----------



## Moss Man

LawnsInOrder;1339323 said:


> here's a few pics I snapped real quick....the vinyl lettering and bus logo are on their way for it...


Nice looking rig! It should make a good plow truck.


----------



## plowguy43

The other Pete, come on you know how old I am hahahaha


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks. She's not wicked sexy or have all the fancy gadgets but a very solid work horse with plenty of power, locking differential and a 350 gasser - so even I can do any work on it myself. Not all the electronics like the newer ones have. Simple, Strong and I'm not scared to go off road and scratch it up. =D


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Still at tgif with the buffalo wild wings waitress


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1339574 said:


> Still at tgif with the buffalo wild wings waitress


You son of a gun!.........Thumbs Up

PICS!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1339574 said:


> Still at tgif with the buffalo wild wings waitress


LMAO.....we all know where that's leading! Tell Pete to call me if he needs a ride home Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1339607 said:


> LMAO.....we all know where that's leading! Tell Pete to call me if he needs a ride home Thumbs Up


After a few drinks maybe shes grown to like pete alittle?........ who am I kidding?!.....:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Here is a sanp shot for ya......Hi Mackenzie :waving:






​


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1339613 said:


> After a few drinks maybe shes grown to like pete alittle?........ who am I kidding?!.....:laughing:


:laughing: .


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Haha she has still has not taking a liking to pete. She said she hates the pic. Wants us to go to sabattus and give her the effiel tower. Hahaha


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1339629 said:


> Haha she has still has not taking a liking to pete. She said she hates the pic. Wants us to go to sabattus and give her the effiel tower. Hahaha


Mixers?.... Pete would be in his element! 
Maybe she should pose for a few more pics?


----------



## RepoMan207

Isn't that a gay bar???? Mike, that's not even funny bro.....ok, well, maybe a little!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1339658 said:


> Isn't that a gay bar???? Mike, that's not even funny bro.....ok, well, maybe a little!


LOL...no, just a ******* bar!.......


----------



## Moss Man

Thoughts from the mind of Moss;

It was good to put faces to the names.

The lines of decency got a little blurry on the north end of the table.

The waitress undoubtedly made the afternoon interesting.

The wings didn't seen THAT hot going in................

I hated to be the first one to leave the meeting, but being fifty ain't all that nifty.

Until the next meeting...............


----------



## plowguy43

Moss- I just realized now that you may not have been there when the waitress was calling Pete (bacwudzme) a *******. Sorry for the confusion earlier.

Was a fun time, even if Dylan was egging me on (hahahaha)


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1339616 said:


> Here is a sanp shot for ya......Hi Mackenzie :waving:
> 
> View attachment 102180​


It looks like I missed out on a pretty good time. Sorry I couldn't make it guys, I take hunting a little to seriusly. HAHA Plus, my girl friend wanted me to go out to lunch with her at The Cornor Store in Smithfield. (Wich is closing Wednesday. :crying But, I'm going to try like hell to make it to the next one.


----------



## unhcp

I am in next time.


----------



## bacwudzme

A big fan of having the sun out earlier in the A.M.Thumbs Up, but man losing light:realmad: grrrrrrrrrrrrrr makes for a short day.:crying:

On a "meet" note moss it was nice to meet you and to see all the others....
but wishing I did not waste time on the scarecrow so this morning would of been more productive...................... once she realized dylan and I did not partake or have any rec stuff and she bailed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That poor girl is going to have a long tough life! Like anything else its a story to add to the filing cabinet


----------



## LawnsInOrder

bacwudzme;1340192 said:


> once she realized dylan and I did not partake or have any rec stuff and she bailed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That poor girl is going to have a long tough life! Like anything else its a story to add to the filing cabinet


Hahaha....good times. Guess I'll have to make the next one!!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1340192 said:


> On a "meet" note moss it was nice to meet you and to see all the others....
> but wishing I did not waste time on the scarecrow so this morning would of been more productive...................... once she realized dylan and I did not partake or have any rec stuff and she bailed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That poor girl is going to have a long tough life! Like anything else its a story to add to the filing cabinet


:laughing: that's too funny. I'm kinda of glad I didn't stick around for the long run, to see how it all played out....although I'm sure I missed out on evening of laughter if nothing else. On a side note...she was from Lewiston guys  .

I look forward to the next one...we should do a 2 part meet next time...Maybe lunch or something with the crew, and a night out afterwards  .


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well it was a productive weekend, got truckside wiring done for plow, did alot of bush hogging, and got chimeny all cleaned up ready to burn some wood! Also put a rough country lift kit on a buddy's nissan titan, and changed snow tires for another buddy. Got some pics from the weekend!


well it is not letting me upload pictures! I will try again later


----------



## PlowMan03

Question to you guys that cut wood. A 8ft bed loaded level is a cord of wood right or am I wrong? The guy I buy my wood from delivered it Friday nd he said there was 2 cord in his truck. The truck he had was an older chevy with a high sided dump nd the sides are up past the cab about 2-3ft nd was level full. I put in 2 rounded truck loads nd still have a truck load nd a half left. So if an 8ft bed loaded level is a cord I made out like a bandit then lol


----------



## Mick76

PlowMan03;1340660 said:


> Question to you guys that cut wood. A 8ft bed loaded level is a cord of wood right or am I wrong? The guy I buy my wood from delivered it Friday nd he said there was 2 cord in his truck. The truck he had was an older chevy with a high sided dump nd the sides are up past the cab about 2-3ft nd was level full. I put in 2 rounded truck loads nd still have a truck load nd a half left. So if an 8ft bed loaded level is a cord I made out like a bandit then lol


PM MossMan or Dewey..... their both deal with wood


----------



## Mick76

So with this pretty fun meet behind us, where do you guys want to have the next one? I hope the next one will be as fun as this past one! Man that was a fun time!


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1340665 said:


> PM MossMan or Dewey..... their both deal with wood


A full size 8' truck bed has to be really rounded up with lose thrown cut split wood to equal a half cord, you really need to pile it on. Stacked wood is a different story, you could easily fit a half cord in that size truck if you stack it. Were talking cut split wood. If you stack 4' rounds in there you can reach the half cord mark easily too.

A cord of 16" lose thrown wood takes up 180 cubic feet, while if you stack it it takes up the classic 128 cubic feet. measure your cubic feet of the vehicle you haul in and you'll have a rough idea.


----------



## 06Sierra

A stack 4' wide by 4' high by 8' long is a cord. When you get it stacked, multiply the length x height x width and divide that number by 128. That will be how many cords you have. I researched it this summer when I wanted to know how much wood I had split.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1340667 said:


> So with this pretty fun meet behind us, where do you guys want to have the next one? I hope the next one will be as fun as this past one! Man that was a fun time!


Sure was a good time.... now you all know why my wife doesn't let me leave the house hahahaha


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1340667 said:


> So with this pretty fun meet behind us, where do you guys want to have the next one? I hope the next one will be as fun as this past one! Man that was a fun time!


I'm game for another one, I could use a chauffer though so I can tip back a few extras!


----------



## RepoMan207

Another pre season bash....I'm in!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1340667 said:


> So with this pretty fun meet behind us, where do you guys want to have the next one? I hope the next one will be as fun as this past one! Man that was a fun time!


I'm interested in going to another meet. Maybe in December?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

06Sierra;1340700 said:


> A stack 4' wide by 4' high by 8' long is a cord. When you get it stacked, multiply the length x height x width and divide that number by 128. That will be how many cords you have. I researched it this summer when I wanted to know how much wood I had split.


My understanding is that a "full" cord is 4' x 4' x 8' and a "face" cord (which is what the fireplace wood guys around here sell) is 4' x 4' x 16".


----------



## 06Sierra

Never heard of the face cord deal. 

I finally got the rear brakes done today. What a pain!!! The ps drum wasn't too bad to get off. The ds on the other hand took a while with a bfh. This truck only has one spring with a bar, I guess you could call it. That bar was a royal pain to get in. Now to get the front done and I will be good to go.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

The meet was good time great to meet you all in person. Not sure if I am allowed back at Buffalo wild wings / TGIF. Bobby I hardly egged you on that chick want you! You should of stuck around as she got plastered at TGIF. I do have to admit she finally warmed up to Pete once she was hammered and they were talking about similar things and then she blew apart a 5 pound bag of M&M's all over the bar and then left with a the cook cuz he had weed! I have never laughed so hard in my life.

Mick she was trying to get us to go to Mixers and there was no way I was doing that. 

Maybe next one in Old Port, Bingas Stadium is a pretty sweet place and I can guarentee more eye candy than we saw in auburn.


----------



## 06Sierra

One of my dogs got it from a skunk!! She's spending the night in the barn.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1341342 said:


> One of my dogs got it from a skunk!! She's spending the night in the barn.


Have you dealt with skunk spray before?? Whatever you do, do NOT get her wet. Once you open her pores, the spray gets trapped in there, and it's near impossible to get it out. Everytime she gets wet from there on after (and I'm talking years) she will smell like a skunk. Your best bet is to get it taken care of while it's fresh. I highly doubt you have any de skunking stuff laying around, but search Google for some home concoctions. There are some that seem highly suspect, but trust me...they're worth the time.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have been told that peroxide, baking soda, dish soap and water is the best. The skunk is going to be trapped and get lead poisoning!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1341360 said:


> I have been told that peroxide, baking soda, dish soap and water is the best. The skunk is going to be trapped and get lead poisoning!


yeah, I've heard that one before....use it as a dry rub, and let it sit for X amount of time.

Happy target practicing! Remember to aim for he head....you wouldn't want it to spring a leak! Thumbs Up






​


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1341360 said:


> I have been told that peroxide, baking soda, dish soap and water is the best. The skunk is going to be trapped and get lead poisoning!


you are right on this last friday i trap 2 for one account to get away from her house


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1341041 said:


> The meet was good time great to meet you all in person. Not sure if I am allowed back at Buffalo wild wings / TGIF. Bobby I hardly egged you on that chick want you! You should of stuck around as she got plastered at TGIF. I do have to admit she finally warmed up to Pete once she was hammered and they were talking about similar things and then she blew apart a 5 pound bag of M&M's all over the bar and then left with a the cook cuz he had weed! I have never laughed so hard in my life.
> 
> Mick she was trying to get us to go to Mixers and there was no way I was doing that.
> 
> Maybe next one in Old Port, Bingas Stadium is a pretty sweet place and I can guarentee more eye candy than we saw in auburn.


LOL I kinda wished I stuck around for TGIF, it would've been fun getting her going even more - for you of course.

I'm not surprised she went home with that guy, she had all the makings of a classy young lady.

Definitely up for something down in the Portland area. Seems most meets are just the guys from the south lately, but it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Mick76

Well Gents, I just picked up my third truck...a 2005 GMC 3500 duramax Dump with 65k! needs about 1-2K worth of work (fuel lines, drivers cv, and brake sensors) but I picked it up for 10.5K! Damn thing books for 19K as it sits! I thought I got a steal!!!! Now to figure out which plow to put on....it has the wiring for a 9 mm2 but Im leaning towards a 9.5 xv or xls...... Ryan I'll be calling you soon!......
:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1341786 said:


> Well Gents, I just picked up my third truck...a 2005 GMC 3500 duramax Dump with 65k! needs about 1-2K worth of work (fuel lines, drivers cv, and brake sensors) but I picked it up for 10.5K! Damn thing books for 19K as it sits! I thought I got a steal!!!! Now to figure out which plow to put on....it has the wiring for a 9 mm2 but Im leaning towards a 9.5 xv or xls...... Ryan I'll be calling you soon!......
> :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


Sweet, look forward to it. We may end up getting 2 if you don't mind transporting it for me.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1341788 said:


> Sweet, look forward to it. We may end up getting 2 if you don't mind transporting it for me.


No problem, I was planning on picking it up with my equipment trailer anyway... pleanty of room for 3 or 4 if anyone else is interested.....


----------



## 06Sierra

The dog had two peroxide/baking soda/dish soap baths, she played is the stream and had another bath. She no longer stinks!!!! She learned to swim when she was walking in the stream and hit a deep hole. I now have two traps set up. I hope I get a little skunk tonight!


----------



## stan the man

06Sierra;1341832 said:


> The dog had two peroxide/baking soda/dish soap baths, she played is the stream and had another bath. She no longer stinks!!!! She learned to swim when she was walking in the stream and hit a deep hole. I now have two traps set up. I hope I get a little skunk tonight!


what type of trap save trap? if you are use one it is easy to move them. i got down to science.


----------



## 06Sierra

Yes they are live traps.


----------



## stan the man

3 that trap for account of my


----------



## bigbadbrad

if you got a stream best thing to do is once you trap it, make sure you got a rope on the trap first, throw an old towel over the blanket and then throw it in the stream and leave it there for a while, this way you dont damage the trap with lead haha


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1341786 said:


> Well Gents, I just picked up my third truck...a 2005 GMC 3500 duramax Dump with 65k! needs about 1-2K worth of work (fuel lines, drivers cv, and brake sensors) but I picked it up for 10.5K! Damn thing books for 19K as it sits! I thought I got a steal!!!! Now to figure out which plow to put on....it has the wiring for a 9 mm2 but Im leaning towards a 9.5 xv or xls...... Ryan I'll be calling you soon!......
> :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


Photo please.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1342010 said:


> Photo please.


Non yet as I've bought it and dropped it off to my mechanic to get the work done... no time to waste!


----------



## 06Sierra

A guy I work with is getting an 8'6" Fisher V for $5200 installed. That's the best price he found around here. It is going on a 2005 or 06 F350.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1342641 said:


> A guy I work with is getting an 8'6" Fisher V for $5200 installed. That's the best price he found around here. It is going on a 2005 or 06 F350.


Steel skins or stainless? You might want to share the dealer, others might be interested in going there at that price.


----------



## RepoMan207

It must be SS, and installed at that price.


----------



## 06Sierra

Steel. It is Gagnon's auto in Caribou. They put 8' HDs on my father in laws last two 1500s. Never gave him any troubles with warranty repairs either. Although the guy that installs the plows does a great job, the mechanics leave a lot to be desired! He could have gotten the plow for $5000 at brake service but that was cash and carry.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1342641 said:


> A guy I work with is getting an 8'6" Fisher V for $5200 installed. That's the best price he found around here. It is going on a 2005 or 06 F350.


yeah that is about what I paid for mine at Valley here in Fort Kent, for a steel one installed but that was a couple years ago too, my dad got his 7.5ft hd at gagon's when he bought his new truck last spring for around 4200 i think


----------



## bigbadbrad

well here are some pics from the weekend, plow mounted up to new truck, bush hogging at my cousin's house, and the pic of it all loaded up is a before pic of my grandparents house that my parents bought, been vacant for a couple years, I bush hogged the lawn cause it has gone wild!


----------



## stainlessman

Brad your 'way' up north , can you post some photos from 3-4 years ago when the snow was to the roof tops and up to the light pole wires ? I think the folks who think a 12" storm is a blizzard would like to see what winter looks like up there.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Stainlesssteel man here are some pics from the winter of 07-08

Looks like we wont be getting any wheres near this much snow this year Ted's winter forcast tonight says that he is predicting 95" of snow for us up here in the valley


----------



## bigbadbrad

a couple more pics


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1342701 said:


> It must be SS, and installed at that price.


Lang's quoted me $5800. installed for the Stainless 8'6" Xtreme V mounted on my 05 GM Truck or $5500. if I didn't need the push plates.


----------



## 06Sierra

He said they wanted a fair amount more for the SS, I'm guessing upwards of $5800. Gagnon's initially wanted $5500 installed.

Good pics Brad. I was living in Baileyville that winter, hardly had any snow down there! I recorded the news tonight to hear Ted's predictions.


----------



## stainlessman

LOL....great pics Brad...yup..thats winter.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1342792 said:


> Lang's quoted me $5800. installed for the Stainless 8'6" Xtreme V mounted on my 05 GM Truck or $5500. if I didn't need the push plates.


I can see everything installed for that price, but not just a partial system and no plates. A 8.6 with everything cash and carry is $4800, installed is another $400, so that would leave a $600 difference for mild steel to SS, then there is the deduction of lighting system and plates as you already have them on your truck......

Paul....I know your reading this, what did you go & do; trade in your pack of smokes & cash register, for a gun and ski mask? Thumbs Up


----------



## Dewey

Finally back from moose hunting..... Bagged a cow off the Brassua 2 Rd,, near Jackman weighed 552 lbs.... Just got in from skinnin and quartering going to start cutting it up tommorrow A.M.... Slayed the Partridge and nailed 1 Rabbit... Had a great hunt....


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey;1343692 said:


> Finally back from moose hunting..... Bagged a cow off the Brassua 2 Rd,, near Jackman weighed 552 lbs.... Just got in from skinnin and quartering going to start cutting it up tommorrow A.M.... Slayed the Partridge and nailed 1 Rabbit... Had a great hunt....


Nice! See November hunt wasnt that bad..... Ive been in Oct. hunt North of the Golden Rd and seen the first moose thursday afternoon!

Well unfortunatly now your back to "reality" and not up north! :crying:


----------



## plowguy43

Hey Guys,
My buddy is trying to sell his truck to buy a newer SD Crew Cab, if you know of anyone interested it'd be a big help.

2005 Ford F250 Diesel Ext Cab Short Bed 4x4
- Black on Black Leather "Sport Package" - color matched grill/bumpers
- Auto
- Tonneau Cover
- Completely Stock
- Is setup for a Fisher Minute Mount plow (3 plug)
- Has Harley Headlights 
Beautiful truck that has been mint for him, just replaced the drag link and front shocks. 

Needs - tires are getting low, the vacum pump for the HVAC needs replacing ($65 online), and the driver mirror casing is cracked.

Askign $17,000 I can get pics this weekend.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1343692 said:


> Finally back from moose hunting..... Bagged a cow off the Brassua 2 Rd,, near Jackman weighed 552 lbs.... Just got in from skinnin and quartering going to start cutting it up tommorrow A.M.... Slayed the Partridge and nailed 1 Rabbit... Had a great hunt....





bacwudzme;1343893 said:


> Nice! See November hunt wasnt that bad..... Ive been in Oct. hunt North of the Golden Rd and seen the first moose thursday afternoon!
> 
> Well unfortunatly now your back to "reality" and not up north! :crying:


Glad you had fun Dewey. I love moose hunting. Moose are my favorite animal to hunt hands down. Pete, I totaly agree with what you said, it's so nice to get a moose but, it's almost sad to have to go home.


----------



## PlowMan03

Everyone must be enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## plowguy43

Yup trying to replace some parts on the truck (brakes, upgraded coils, shocks), and put the plow together.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1346525 said:


> Everyone must be enjoying the warm weather.


Since the grader I have been running alot lately doesn't have heat I like this warm weather. Besides that, I hate it, it's not helping the deer hunting at all.


----------



## SilentK

Took advantage of the warm weather yesterday to change my hydro fluid in my home plow and test it. 1st time doing this maint. - it went well. Plowed with the ATV (14" in Casco) the halloween storm. Missed my truck. lol.


----------



## 06Sierra

I got the front brakes done this morning. Did the rear last week. I need to get some shocks as well. That will probably wait until after Christmas though. Glad to have that done before it got too cold out!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Getting ready to head to Baltimore for a conference. Then Mick and I are heading to Langs to get a few plows at the beginning of next week.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1346607 said:


> Getting ready to head to Baltimore for a conference. Then Mick and I are heading to Langs to get a few plows at the beginning of next week.


Got that right!... still torn between the xls and v... the "new" truck is getting the work done on it and Im adding timbrens and cranking up the t bars for the increased weight of the new plow... cant wait to do the diesel thing in the snow! Who am I kidding, I'm probably the only one on this thread that DOESN'T want it to snow as most of my accounts are seasonal this year! payup


----------



## Mick76

And on a side note, As stated above, Ryan and I are going down with my equipment trailer to pu the plows.....
if anyones on the fence about buying one I have room on the trailer for a couple more. you cant beat Langs prices!


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm still torn between the 2 as well.....although the XLS is getting the better of me once again.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1346675 said:


> I'm still torn between the 2 as well.....although the XLS is getting the better of me once again.


Gotta make sure Paul has at least 2 of them, as I'm leaning towards the xls as well


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ryan, did you pickup a new truck yet?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1346668 said:


> And on a side note, As stated above, Ryan and I are going down with my equipment trailer to pu the plows.....
> if anyones on the fence about buying one I have room on the trailer for a couple more. you cant beat Langs prices!


I really wish things had lined up better this fall, I'd love to ride down with you guys and grab a new SS Xtreme V.


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you guys use Monroe shocks? My rear shocks are leaking so I am going to do all 4. Looking at the Monroe sensa trac, probably the sensa trac load assist for the rear. I am going to have to do the Wife's Yukon as well by next spring. That will get the regular sensa trac on all corners.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1346717 said:


> Any of you guys use Monroe shocks? My rear shocks are leaking so I am going to do all 4. Looking at the Monroe sensa trac, probably the sensa trac load assist for the rear. I am going to have to do the Wife's Yukon as well by next spring. That will get the regular sensa trac on all corners.


I put a pair of the large, yellow, big bore Monroe shocks on the front of my truck a couple months ago and I'm not all that happy with them. I had a little front end bounce with the original shocks that had 290,000 miles on them and I thought the Monroes would really make a noticeable difference, they did not. I wish I had tossed the extra coin and got the KYB's, I've had good luck with them in the past. Bilstiens might not be a bad choice either.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1346698 said:


> I really wish things had lined up better this fall, I'd love to ride down with you guys and grab a new SS Xtreme V.


Thats what they make credit cards for! Theres still time if you change your mind! and by the way, I'm too cheap for the ss!....LOL


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1346730 said:


> Thats what they make credit cards for! Theres still time if you change your mind! and by the way, I'm too cheap for the ss!....LOL


I got me one of those perty cards, it's about $200. from being maxed out most of the time!


----------



## Mick76

I've decided, XLS Baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1347274 said:


> I've decided, XLS Baby!!!!!!!!!


Is that going on the truck you'll be driving? If so, I'd like a ride along to see how the XLS performs.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1347318 said:


> Is that going on the truck you'll be driving? If so, I'd like a ride along to see how the XLS performs.


Yup, The "new" one I just picked up... its supposed to be about 12% more efficient then the 9.5 v....we'll see....just give me a buzz


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1347328 said:


> Yup, The "new" one I just picked up... its supposed to be about 12% more efficient then the 9.5 v....we'll see....just give me a buzz


Is that your snowblower on craigslist? It looks like quite a machine.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1347333 said:


> Is that your snowblower on craigslist? It looks like quite a machine.


No, that guys has been trying to sell me that thing for the past 2 years. He knows my skids are high flow. I don't do condos but if I did, I'd pick it up, as it is a nice unit


----------



## plowguy43

Just picked up 5 properties with 2 more possibly by months end. Looking like it could be a good winter for these properties. Also have my road, and 2 resi's with hopefully a few more locally by December.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1347364 said:


> Just picked up 5 properties with 2 more possibly by months end.


Resis, bank owned, or commercial? better get that truck done!


----------



## plowguy43

Bank owned, I've backed off on Resi's this year unless they are very close to my house. From what she's saying she seems to have a good amount in the pipe line for me, so I'm hoping to have a good winter this year. 

And yes, the damn plow is still in boxes in my garage hahaha


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin might buy the house next door to mine. I'm trying to talk my Dad into plowing it this Winter and I can take it over next Winter and plow it this Winter when I'm home. I'm worried that if she has somebody else plow it this Winter that I won't get it next Winter. I would give her a deal since she is family plus I wouldn't have to travel to it.


----------



## 06Sierra

Can't wait to see pics of some nice new plows on here guys!! Long range forecast isn't calling for much precip. Through the end of the month. Only a few days in the upper 20s to lower 30s for highs. The rest in the 40s and 50s!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey guys, starting to look for a 6x10 or 6x12 dump trailer, preferably with 5k axles and for less then $4k, if anyone knows of one for sale let me know please...


----------



## Moss Man

GMCHD plower;1347636 said:


> Hey guys, starting to look for a 6x10 or 6x12 dump trailer, preferably with 5k axles and for less then $4k, if anyone knows of one for sale let me know please...


My business partner has a 6'X10' Downeaster deckover rated for 10,000 lbs for sale, it's a 2005 and it has pressure treated sideboards extending up enough to get a cord of loose thrown wood in there. It has a little surface rust going on, but it's solid and everything works as it should. I believe he wants $3,500. for it. If you are interested, PM me your number and I'll call you.

Moss


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1347786 said:


> My business partner has a 6'X10' Downeaster deckover rated for 10,000 lbs for sale, it's a 2005 and it has pressure treated sideboards extending up enough to get a cord of loose thrown wood in there. It has a little surface rust going on, but it's solid and everything works as it should. I believe he wants $3,500. for it. If you are interested, PM me your number and I'll call you.
> 
> Moss


Thanks, Moss, I wont really be looking until spring, but I figured I'd get the word out.


----------



## plowguy43

Ok so who wants to come over on Sunday and put this plow together with me?

Nothing is in it for you of course hahaha


----------



## 06Sierra

No volunteers yet??? If I wasn't so far away i would give you and hand with it.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1349502 said:


> Ok so who wants to come over on Sunday and put this plow together with me?
> 
> Nothing is in it for you of course hahaha


Bobby,
I would but I seriously blew out my back 5 days ago and still can't walk upright ( I look like a 90 year old man!) Docs given my some muscle relaxers that help with the sharp pain but I'm out for awhile...... going to be fun with Ryan picking up those blades next week! 
I hope paul can load them on my trailer cause I'll be useless. No worrys Ryan, We're still going!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1349502 said:


> Ok so who wants to come over on Sunday and put this plow together with me?
> 
> Nothing is in it for you of course hahaha


I only get my hands dirty with Fisher Plows! I plan on working all weekend but if not I will help you out, should go pretty fast. I had my XLS unboxed put together and pushplates on truck in 4 hours by myself.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1350028 said:


> Bobby,
> I would but I seriously blew out my back 5 days ago and still can't walk upright ( I look like a 90 year old man!) Docs given my some muscle relaxers that help with the sharp pain but I'm out for awhile...... going to be fun with Ryan picking up those blades next week!
> I hope paul can load them on my trailer cause I'll be useless. No worrys Ryan, We're still going!


LOL - No worries, get better!



NEUSWEDE;1350070 said:


> I only get my hands dirty with Fisher Plows! I plan on working all weekend but if not I will help you out, should go pretty fast. I had my XLS unboxed put together and pushplates on truck in 4 hours by myself.


Yeah I know I'm going into the lion's den with my lil' dog. I'm really not worried about it, the headgear is completely assembled, I just need to line up with wings with the center pin and from moving them before they are heavy and awkward as hell. Other than that it should be simple.

Guess I'll have my wife return those 30 packs and tell the girls from PT Showclub not to show up....


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1350488 said:


> Guess I'll have my wife return those 30 packs and tell the girls from PT Showclub not to show up....


So you wanted us to get drunk, break our backs with your plow and give us an STD?

Now I am glad I have to work!

haha


----------



## plowguy43

Hahaha at least you would've been to drunk to feel the pain (in both cases)


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like a little bit of snow right before Turkey day. No word on amounts yet, I don't think it will be too much though.


----------



## ddb maine

06- What are your daytime high temps at up north?


----------



## ddb maine

Put a Vermont castings resolute acclaim in one of the chimneys last night. I've got another, the intrepid thats going up in the bedroom. Having two big chimneys with plenty of space for separate ss liners is awesome! 2 wood stoves and a pellet stove! keepin it toasty


----------



## 06Sierra

Before the last few days it has been in the 50s. We are down in the 30s now and for the next couple of weeks, with a few days in the 20s. 

I have two flues in my chimney. One for the oil furnace and hot water heater, the other for the wood furnace. I love the wood heat, especially with a forced air system. The price of wood compared to oil doesn't hurt either.


----------



## plowguy43

Plow is built! Thanks to Pete for the help, pics tomorrow


----------



## ddb maine

new wood stove at 550* not even fully loaded, and beer, plus its only 50 outside =


----------



## GMCHD plower

Whats everyone hearing about wednesday? I doubt there will be much are any accumulation, but still.


----------



## 06Sierra

Initially they were just saying snow showers. Ted (WAGM) just posted on facebook that it looks more and more like it could accumulate some. He didn't say any amounts though.


----------



## Mick76

WGME is still saying mostly rain but maybe some snow in the mountains but they are watching the track....we will see.....


----------



## GMCHD plower

I wont mind if it accumulates a little so I can get a few hrs in working for my buddy, but then again if it dosent, I have cleanups I can do...


----------



## unhcp

I want snow! And lots of turkey!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1352239 said:


> Plow is built! Thanks to Pete for the help, pics tomorrow


Great now it will never snow. Pete said it is beefy as all hell.


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1352545 said:


> Great now it will never snow. Pete said it is beefy as all hell.


Maybe so, but hes putting it on a Dodge!:laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

Came across this on accuweather.

Currently indications point to northern Maine as receiving the most substantial snow Tuesday into Wednesday. That statement would apply to more of the area highlighted by "snow threat" if the storm takes a more southern track.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1352545 said:


> Great now it will never snow. Pete said it is beefy as all hell.


Yeah It definitely is. The lift cylinder looks like it's 3" in diameter.



Mick76;1352553 said:


> Maybe so, but hes putting it on a Dodge!:laughing:


Your lucky I'm a nice guy, LOL all kidding aside, just let meknow when you need me to pick you up when your injectors go in that DMax (kidding  )


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1352991 said:


> Yeah It definitely is. The lift cylinder looks like it's 3" in diameter.
> 
> Your lucky I'm a nice guy, LOL all kidding aside, just let meknow when you need me to pick you up when your injectors go in that DMax (kidding  )


I'm just trying to figure out which is more sexy; the plow, the can of Bud Lite or Pete........


----------



## Mick76

I'm only seeing ONE can of Bud Lite and NO pics of the strippers..... Pete you were robbed!....LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

Vacation this week. I don't have to go back to work until next Tuesday, maybe Wednesday if I can get that day off. Taking the kids out this morning to see if we can get a bird or two.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm trying to fab a hinged back drag edge from an old cutting edge for my plow. Anyone have one like this or buy one - how does it work?


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1353016 said:


> I'm trying to fab a hinged back drag edge from an old cutting edge for my plow. Anyone have one like this or buy one - how does it work?


I've seen them done... you just need to notch where the trip springs are and your good to go.....


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1353003 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out which is more sexy; the plow, the can of Bud Lite or Pete........


Hmm....Pete was in his finest dig's yesterday



Mick76;1353006 said:


> I'm only seeing ONE can of Bud Lite and NO pics of the strippers..... Pete you were robbed!....LOL


I was with the strippers taking pictures, we also were holding the beer while Pete worked.


----------



## mercer_me

The plow looks good Bob. Do you have it mounted on the truck yet?


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Will,
I didn't get to the truck side mount yet as I was doing the front brakes, shocks, and new progressive rate coils on the front of the truck. I'm going to jump onto the mount either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

How much that SnowDogg run you if you don't mind? After checking out their website I have half a mind to put one on my 1/2 ton as a backup.....


----------



## bigbadbrad

well over a month after ordering my tires from a local dealer who had a "huge truckload" of winterforce tires i finally got some, but not the ones i was promised, and not the size i wanted for the type of tire. I wanted 4 ply 265 75 16 winterforce, but now they say not availble so i said fine i will take 10 ply but in 235 85 16 cause i got spare tires for that size and they work good plowing, well those are also not avilable anymore either they said, so i ended up with 265 75 16 10ply winterforce studded, looks like a good tire, i hope they last awhile, they gave me a "deal" according to them, I got them out the door studded for $655, getting them put on this afternoon by my neighboor who has a tire machine. we are supposed to get snow this week up here! I am not ready at all, still got to put some backup lights on my headache rack and mount my blower on my tractor too


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1353106 said:


> How much that SnowDogg run you if you don't mind? After checking out their website I have half a mind to put one on my 1/2 ton as a backup.....


I got it from Candia Trailer Sales in Candia NH for $4300 out the door. It was cash and carry but it was very easy to setup. I'd say a straight blade would be even easier.

The entire headgear/hydralic assembly was already pre-built. You just mount the wings/mouldboard, add a couple bolts to the headgear and mount the lights.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

very nice....thanks. Think I'll give them a call for a straight blade....


----------



## bigbadbrad

i got my ebay hid worklights in that i am going to put on my tractor, same box as the lights at the local tigercat dealer only i got these for alot cheaper! i'll take pics later got to go get my tires put on now


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad ordered Goodyear Wrangler Dura Tracs 275/65R18 for the Tundra today. He paid $235 a piece with free shipping. He can get them mounted and balanced for $10 per tire. I can't wait to get them put on. The Bridgestone Duelers that are on it now suck.


----------



## plowguy43

nice tires and good choice of size


----------



## 06Sierra

Where did he order them? The only place I have seen free shipping is Discount tire. He will like them a lot.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1353214 said:


> nice tires and good choice of size


Thanks. He wanted to get BF Goodrich All Terrains but, every where he looked was on back order and the Goodyear Wrangler Dura Tracs look like a nice tire so we went with them. I wanted to get 285s but, my Dad does every thing by the book and the stock size is 255 so he 275 was the biggest he would go.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1353219 said:


> Where did he order them? The only place I have seen free shipping is Discount tire. He will like them a lot.


I'm not sure at the moment. I will ask him when I talk to him again (I'm at college and he is home).


----------



## plowguy43

I'm sure he'll love those tires, I've read a lot of good things about them. Guys swear by them, I'm not a huge fan of BFG's anymore personally. Good tires, just overpriced and not "that" good anymore.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1353233 said:


> I'm sure he'll love those tires, I've read a lot of good things about them. Guys swear by them, I'm not a huge fan of BFG's anymore personally. Good tires, just overpriced and not "that" good anymore.


If I like them I'm going to get some for my Chevy. Right now I'm driving the Tundra to Calais and back every week and he is driving my Chevy when I'm at school (the Tundra is better on gas) so, I will let you know how I like them.


----------



## bigbadbrad

alot of guys in the woods up here are running duratracs now, and they are holding up good, and they say they are good in the snow, Will your going to have to get your dad a zone off road lift kit for the tundra for christmas so he can fit those tires under it! I put one on a tundra last year, it is a really nice easy to put on kit, and it is built good. and it is alot cheaper then the readylift kit which does not lift it as much.


----------



## bigbadbrad

I found some pics of the tundra I put a lift on, it was the zone lift i think 3" in front 2" in back and I put the optinal diff spacers and skid plate spacers, did it in maybe 4 hours and an 18 pack! haha that is my buddy standing near it, it is his truck, he is about 5' 11" tall. and yes that is him driving out to the island so we would not have to carry the canoe back so far haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1353249 said:


> alot of guys in the woods up here are running duratracs now, and they are holding up good, and they say they are good in the snow, Will your going to have to get your dad a zone off road lift kit for the tundra for christmas so he can fit those tires under it! I put one on a tundra last year, it is a really nice easy to put on kit, and it is built good. and it is alot cheaper then the readylift kit which does not lift it as much.


I have tried to get him to get a leveling kit for it since he bought it. But, he wants nothing to do with it for some reason and I'm not sure why.


----------



## 06Sierra

The Dura Tracs are awesome in the snow. Another great tire in the snow, all around really, is the Silent Armors. They don't look as aggressive as the DTs but they wear like steel! I have a set of those on my Wife's Yukon.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well got my double beamers mounted on my headache rack and wired up, now it is brighter out back then the front with stock headlights! i will get pics when i get a new card for my camera


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1353219 said:


> Where did he order them? The only place I have seen free shipping is Discount tire. He will like them a lot.





mercer_me;1353229 said:


> I'm not sure at the moment. I will ask him when I talk to him again (I'm at college and he is home).


I talked to my Dad and he said he ordered them through Wal*Mart.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks good, did he get bigger tires?



bigbadbrad;1353255 said:


> I found some pics of the tundra I put a lift on, it was the zone lift i think 3" in front 2" in back and I put the optinal diff spacers and skid plate spacers, did it in maybe 4 hours and an 18 pack! haha that is my buddy standing near it, it is his truck, he is about 5' 11" tall. and yes that is him driving out to the island so we would not have to carry the canoe back so far haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

TJ dont know if this would interest you but it is in your neck of the woods, and dont look like a bad deal! not the newest thing but looks in good shape and has a cab!

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2712599272.html


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1353743 said:


> Looks good, did he get bigger tires?


he was supposed to, but he ended up waiting for the tires it has on it to wear out first, the 18" tires are expensive so he wants to wear out those ones first, he says he wants bfg all terrians


----------



## ddb maine

Wow has the weather changed.. time to get the snow tires on. 110 studs per tire. thats alot of studs. only in finland. 
And I'm mid swing on installing hids in the blizzard tower.... great.

has anyone been keeping track of this system? It started as a little rain, then alot of rain, now alot of rain and snow...... the next inevitable step in that plan...... snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I havent been keeping track, but I did just hear 6-12" for the bangor area... 4-8" for the coast...


----------



## plowguy43

Channel 8 this morning was showing 4-8" Portland to L/A & 8-12" from L/A north. 

Definitely cutting out early from work today to get the truckside mount on the truck.


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks Brad, I think it is a little small for what I want though. I heard 1-3 inches up here. I hope that is all it is. 

I have been debating putting some HIDs in the plow. Looks like I could get the hid kit and composite housings for under $100.


----------



## 06Sierra

Weather.com and weather bug are saying 1-2" and accuweather is saying 3-6".


----------



## ddb maine

06,
I got mine all rigged up no issue. I got bi-xenon with a relay kit 55-60$ and the housing were 28$ I think. I'll let you know when the sun sets how they perform.
If they live up to half their expectations they are well worth it.
new sealed beam h4's were I think 50-60 last time I got them and they are terrible.


----------



## 06Sierra

I was just going to do the single beam (lows). I have the 4 hi set up on my truck and I don't want to have to unhook it when I put the plow on. I can get the slim ballast single beam for $40 at DDM Tuning.


----------



## mercer_me

8" to 12" in my area. I'm in Calais right now at college and I have class tomorrow but, I'm going home tonight after I get out of English. I have no erdge to drive across RT.9 in a snow storm with bad tires.


----------



## 06Sierra

Rt 9 sucks with a dusting of snow! Deffinately don't want to drive it in a storm like that.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm hearing 6-10 and 8-12 for my area, gonna be soft...


----------



## bigbadbrad

at first they said a 6-8 for us and now up here in the valley they changed it to 1/2" to 2" well i am just about done with the truck, just got to level out the blade for this truck, then it is on to the tractor!

Yeah TJ i thought it would be kinda small for you but it is still a good deal, showed it to a guy at work, he said he is going to email the guy about it, he was thinking about getting one of those big dual tire cub cadet snowblowers at 2200 bucks and i told him about this and he sounded pretty interested


----------



## Dewey

Plow is on.... sander loaded guess I'm ready ...


----------



## plowguy43

Got the plow all setup and on the truck, I can't wait to try this thing out. Its a beast!


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1354736 said:


> Got the plow all setup and on the truck, I can't wait to try this thing out. Its a beast![/QUOTE
> 
> We need picsssss


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1354736 said:


> Got the plow all setup and on the truck, I can't wait to try this thing out. Its a beast!


I never heard back from you so I stepped down to Lewiston and grabbed a brand new Fishstick controller for the 8.5' MM2 Staight Blade I bought this afternoon. The V Plow wasn't even close to ready to roll, so it's the straight blade for this first storm. :salute:


----------



## plowguy43

Tomorrow ill post some up
I'm on my phone now


----------



## plowguy43

Moss- what did you ask? The last PM I have is about push plates, sorry if I missed it I would've helped if I could've.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1354772 said:


> Moss- what did you ask? The last PM I have is about push plates, sorry if I missed it I would've helped if I could've.


I left a message on your cell phone this afternoon asking if you might have a Fisher Fishstick or know someone that might, I got the new one know so no big deal.


----------



## ddb maine

seriously no one is on yet? its snowing here. spent most of the night raining. oh and the HID's are amazing. saw a coy dog in the road, about a 1/4 mi out... well.... the wife did. Even with super bright lights, if your blind from 50 ft your blind at 50 ft.


----------



## 06Sierra

HIDs are sweet aren't they! I have them in the high beams of both my vehicles. I'm debating putting them in the lows as well. Did you use your high beams much?

They aren't calling for much snow up here now. Who knows, it has changed a million times in the last few days!


----------



## ddb maine

Really didnt need them but it was cool to see a half mile down the road. on the one spot in town where there is a long enough straight away.


----------



## plowguy43

Man o man do I love this plow/ truck. The V10 has a ton of power and this plow takes no time to clear drives.


----------



## 06Sierra

My Dad went to get some coal yesterday so I asked him to get a price on an add on coal furnace. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! They carry an Alaska that has a 250 lb hopper, rated to heat up to 4000 sq ft, for $4300. It can burn wood pellets as well as coal. Maybe in a year or two I can get rid of wood.


----------



## 06Sierra

If anyone needs parts, autoparts123.com has 20 percent off on black Friday. Free shipping over $50. Coupon code save20%. I have ordered from the a number of times with no problems. They carry cheap stuff up to top of the line (moog, timken). For a lot of things you won't beat the prices. Timken wheel bearings for GM are around $120. I can't get a cheap one locally for under $200.


----------



## plowguy43

Some quick pics I took of the push plate install and the truck after I plowed this morning. Sorry there aren't more but I was in a mad rush getting the truck side completed last night. Then I had to run to work this morning. I'll try to get some action shots later

Yes - the wing still has the plastic covering on it on the passenger side, I couldn't get it off last night. It kept coming off in 1" pieces, I need to get a heat gun.


----------



## plowguy43

The charger did surprisingly well getting out and to work this morning.


----------



## unhcp

nice, you guys got some snow over there!


----------



## plowguy43

My house was probably near 8" when I left at 7am. My wife texted me not long ago saying it was coming down hard. I'm pumped, its perfect timing with the holidays coming.


----------



## 06Sierra

It hasn't started snowing up here. We won't get much.


----------



## Moss Man

I only rolled a couple sods up, not bad considering how little the ground is frozen. We got about 8"-10" here in the Livermore Falls area and it is dryer snow than what was predicted.
I am temporarily using a 8'6" Fisher MM2 Straight plow until I get the V Plow wired up, just that little amount of extra width over the 8' really is noticeable. One casuality to report, my tailpipe came off.


----------



## bigbadbrad

we only got about 1/2" up here, but the ground is frozen has been cold the past few days, but going to warm up over the weekend and thaw all out. I think it might be good hunting in the morning though!


----------



## ddb maine

I was right on the cut off line. At my place I had maybe 1.5" of slush puppie. 1 mile away on the other side of the lake there was 3", ended up plowing the new road for the first time, with the blade hanging 1/2" off the ground. Then continued on maybe another 1.5 mi and there was at least 6" of dry puffy stuff. then 1 mi west of my place had 3-4" of concrete, had to lock the front end with studded tires and 900# in the back on a flat drive way, heavy heavy stufff. another 20min west they had 8" of dry puffy stuff that was an easy one, the town just opens that road up and doesn't finalize them untill last. It was maybe 8' wide. I had to keep the plow at full tilt and was still clippin the drifts. On the way out I hung the wing out and blasted it open. that was fun.

06, those HID's died... Good voltage to the ballast, and theres definately AC coming out of the ballasts, I got zapped good and it felt like I grabbed a 120v. nothing from the lights though. one wouldnt fire this morning when I started the truck, then the other died right when it got dark enough to need them tonight. They are the ebay chinese ones, time to fight with em. Oh and wierd, I swapped the bulbs side to side and it wasnt the bulbs....this morning passenger side worked no matter which bulb. must be something with the ballast.


----------



## 06Sierra

That sucks!! Do you have DRLs hooked up on the plow? They say you should disable it if the DRL is the head light.

I have been running the DDM kits in both my vehicles high beams for a couple years now with no issue. Lifetime warranty too! $30 for the regular ballast, $40 for slim and add $20 for the hi/low.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

11.5 inches here and heavy and wet and huge pita!! Power outages for awhile.....needs some brighter plow lights, and to wire up some nice backup lights as well. May just switch out the whole plow for a newer one - see what the next storm brings.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

ddb maine;1355048 said:


> Really didnt need them but it was cool to see a half mile down the road. on the one spot in town where there is a long enough straight away.


Where'd you get the hid's?


----------



## 06Sierra

He got them on ebay and they aren't working already. I highly recommend ddmtuning.com. Good prices and lifetime warranty.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Thanks, I'll check them out. Do they have them for the plow lights too?


----------



## 06Sierra

You can get them for about anything. What do you have for a plow and lights? You can single beam or hi/low beam depending on what they are going in.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Having a Snowdogg EX80 put on Dec. 2nd at Michaud's in WInslow....great people and price...saving about $800 vs. Hews in So. Port. btw. Not sure of the headlight set up. I'll wait until I have it on and then figure it out from there. How do you think they will hold up to the abuse on the plow?


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is the link for them. I have used them for a couple years with no issues, in my vehicles that is. A number of guys here have been running them in plows with no issues at all. I may be adding some to mine this winter. Then I will probably kick myself in the a$$ for not doing it sooner! http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/HID-Kits-Lighting/HID-Kits


----------



## Mick76

What a pita storm.... day before got everyone lined up and ready to go... come 5 am one of the shovelers is a no show and texted me he wont be in!...grrr.... next anther starts giving me attitude which doesnt fly with me. I told him get the hell otta here and I'll have a replacement in 10 minutes he apploigized (about 10 times) and worked the rest of the storm.. thing were going ok then I get a call from my loader operator. blew a hose. call in a few back up trucks to help while the loader was down. call the mechanic and were up and running 4 hours later (it was a pita to get too!) then on of my guys states on of the skids is sounding funny and thought it was the hydrolic fan.... come to find out it was only so ice building up around the fan shroud (phew, i was having a bad day already) then the other sid operator shut the skid down and went inside to use the restroom....get outside and restart the skid ..nothing... checked all the fuses and dia what I could...called the mechanic again and come to find out the main breaker is toast.... he takes it back to his shop and rigs up another breaker for me while they order the correct one.... this is on top of the 100 or so phone calls I got throught out the day. found out a few of the shovelers I hired won't make it physically and we went back to a few account this moring to touch up and resand...... its official , this was the most pita storm for me that I've been though..... the rest of the season better go smooth because I had more then enough headache with this past storm!....... eat alot of turkey everyone!


----------



## ddb maine

They are sending me a replacement kit. We shall see how this goes. Any more issues and I'm getting a refund and a ddm. no snow in sight so I've got a little time.

06 its a ford, no daytime lights here. and the system runs a relay so theres no issues with the auto on, the existing wiring is simply firing the relay. I'm not sure, by loosing one, then hours later the other it would seem there was too much voltage or something, But I didnt loose any fuses....
On a good note the dual battery setup kicks!


----------



## 06Sierra

At least they came good for it. Kind of sucks having to wait for replacement stuff to come in!!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1356104 said:


> They are sending me a replacement kit. We shall see how this goes. Any more issues and I'm getting a refund and a ddm. no snow in sight so I've got a little time.
> 
> 06 its a ford, no daytime lights here. and the system runs a relay so theres no issues with the auto on, the existing wiring is simply firing the relay. I'm not sure, by loosing one, then hours later the other it would seem there was too much voltage or something, But I didnt loose any fuses....
> On a good note the dual battery setup kicks!


what do you have for a motor in yor truck, I have not plowed with my new truck this year, which is another superduty but gas job, I put one new battery in it but I think i should have another, do you have picks of how you rigged up the second battery? on a good note i found the original window sticker of this new truck i got, It has 4.10 gears, plow package and hd towing package, what else could you want in a truck! well maybe a cummins haha that will come in time though

ussmileyflagHappy thanksgiving to all!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## ddb maine

No pics, but Its straight forward. I got an 880 cca, highest amp while only being 80$ got a boat type battery box at autozone etc. and I put it in the cab behind the driver seat, I flipped up the small section of the bench. no one is ever in the back seat. heat of the cab helps keep it in top form. got some 2ga wire from depot, and ran the wires under the plastic step piece that sits right at the door opening, pops right off in a couple sections, up under the dash and out the firewall by the ebrake, across the cowl, and down to the other battery. I ran them in parallel, pos to pos, neg to neg. if you run them series, neg to pos. ( this is what I read and it makes sense) you increase your voltage as well as amps. the existing terminals had posts to tie the second battery too. You can tell the difference when its 10* or less, it used to have quite a difference in starting, you could tell the starter wasnt getting the same power. Not anymore, vrrrrrOOOOOMMMM. and the lights dont dim. Unless of course you got them on ebay from hongkong, then your f'd anyways.

its an 04 350 with a 5.4. Its a solid very reliable motor. but it definitely lacks on power. towing 10k you can really tell you don't have 500 ft/lb. and pushing heavy snow. but it is a solid engine. with 165k no issues. I've had the headers replaced, and i replaced the sway bar bushings...... not much else.


----------



## unhcp

Mick76;1356088 said:


> What a pita storm.... day before got everyone lined up and ready to go... come 5 am one of the shovelers is a no show and texted me he wont be in!...grrr.... next anther starts giving me attitude which doesnt fly with me. I told him get the hell otta here and I'll have a replacement in 10 minutes he apploigized (about 10 times) and worked the rest of the storm.. thing were going ok then I get a call from my loader operator. blew a hose. call in a few back up trucks to help while the loader was down. call the mechanic and were up and running 4 hours later (it was a pita to get too!) then on of my guys states on of the skids is sounding funny and thought it was the hydrolic fan.... come to find out it was only so ice building up around the fan shroud (phew, i was having a bad day already) then the other sid operator shut the skid down and went inside to use the restroom....get outside and restart the skid ..nothing... checked all the fuses and dia what I could...called the mechanic again and come to find out the main breaker is toast.... he takes it back to his shop and rigs up another breaker for me while they order the correct one.... this is on top of the 100 or so phone calls I got throught out the day. found out a few of the shovelers I hired won't make it physically and we went back to a few account this moring to touch up and resand...... its official , this was the most pita storm for me that I've been though..... the rest of the season better go smooth because I had more then enough headache with this past storm!....... eat alot of turkey everyone!


sounds like fun


----------



## mercer_me

We got about a foot hear. I got up at 2:00 am and plowed and sanded with my uncle all day until around 6:00 pm. Then I picked up my girl friend and we plowed the few driveways I do. Then my uncle called me and said he needed me to plow one of his driveways because he blew a hose. So I did, it's nice to plow a driveway that pays. The Chevy plowed great. I like plowing with a regular cab again.


----------



## PlowMan03

Happy Thanksgiving guys. Hope you all have a great time with your family's and friends. I know this isn't gonna happen but..........don't eat too much lol.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1356343 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys. Hope you all have a great time with your family's and friends. I know this isn't gonna happen but..........don't eat too much lol.


Thanks Plow Man. I hope you and everybody else has a great Thanksgiving to.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1356178 said:


> No pics, but Its straight forward. I got an 880 cca, highest amp while only being 80$ got a boat type battery box at autozone etc. and I put it in the cab behind the driver seat, I flipped up the small section of the bench. no one is ever in the back seat. heat of the cab helps keep it in top form. got some 2ga wire from depot, and ran the wires under the plastic step piece that sits right at the door opening, pops right off in a couple sections, up under the dash and out the firewall by the ebrake, across the cowl, and down to the other battery. I ran them in parallel, pos to pos, neg to neg. if you run them series, neg to pos. ( this is what I read and it makes sense) you increase your voltage as well as amps. the existing terminals had posts to tie the second battery too. You can tell the difference when its 10* or less, it used to have quite a difference in starting, you could tell the starter wasnt getting the same power. Not anymore, vrrrrrOOOOOMMMM. and the lights dont dim. Unless of course you got them on ebay from hongkong, then your f'd anyways.
> 
> its an 04 350 with a 5.4. Its a solid very reliable motor. but it definitely lacks on power. towing 10k you can really tell you don't have 500 ft/lb. and pushing heavy snow. but it is a solid engine. with 165k no issues. I've had the headers replaced, and i replaced the sway bar bushings...... not much else.


yeah I want to keep mine under the hood, at least out of the passenger compartment, yes i deffintly noticed the lack of power, espically since my other truck was a 7.3l with a superchips on the max setting haha, probbly had about 650-700ftlbs torque and was auto but had 3.73 gears, this truck i got now is 5.4 std 6speed with 4.10 gears, helps out some but still not as much power, hills that i towed with my old truck and would gain speed i am now down shifting with this new truck. But for the price i paid it will do for now. I also replaced the pass side manifold and studs when i got it, that was part of why i got it for cheap, got the parts from summit manifold was 70 bucks. on my old truck i did sway bar bushings also. this one is good for now.

I tried my new tires in the little bit of snow we got, maybe 3/4" to 1 1/2" depends where you were they work good for now, want to try them plowing now!

Also got about 50 gallons of used coolant for free this morning, going to use it to load the rear tires on the kubota, now just got to figure out how to get it in there! haha also I flipped the front tires around on the tractor now i got room to put some chains on the front of it, I got some off of my lawn tractor i think that will fit on it


----------



## ddb maine

i ccant move,... ugh belly,,,,,,, applewood bacon wrapped tater tots...


----------



## 06Sierra

We usually go to Fort Kent for lunch an then Presque Isle for supper. My daughter woke up early this morning not feeling well. I went to the VFW and grabbed a few plates to bring home. I have to say, it was nice not being on the road all day!

Having 10000 or so miles on the DuraTracs, I got to see how they did in a little snow with some wear on them. They still dig down and grip when I spin. I can come on the brakes pretty good on slick roads before it starts to skid any. Still impressed!


----------



## Moss Man

What are you guys wearing on your feet while out plowing? My regular leather work boots ain't cutting it. I'm looking for the old school Canadian Pac style boots, but in a lighter version to be comfortable driving as well as getting out to wade through the snow occasionally.............


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1356687 said:


> What are you guys wearing on your feet while out plowing? My regular leather work boots ain't cutting it. I'm looking for the old school Canadian Pac style boots, but in a lighter version to be comfortable driving as well as getting out to wade through the snow occasionally.............


I all ways wear the red Rangers with yellow toe. They are rubber boots with a steel toe and it seams like everybody and their brother wears them. I like them, they are warm, comfortable, and the are water proof. http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=95&idcategory=43


----------



## 06Sierra

I have some insulated hiking boots from Cabela's. They are rated to -40 but not too hot when plowing. I also have some pac boots rated to -80. Great for doing stuff outside, a little too warm when in the truck for too long though.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Moss Man;1356687 said:


> What are you guys wearing on your feet while out plowing? My regular leather work boots ain't cutting it. I'm looking for the old school Canadian Pac style boots, but in a lighter version to be comfortable driving as well as getting out to wade through the snow occasionally.............


while plowing in my truck either I wear my work boots cause I either am going to work or coming out of work, or I wear my etnies sneakers if it is the weekend or I allready took my boots off, and I keep the heat on floor defrost! haha I will probably get slack for saying that!


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1356700 said:


> I all ways wear the red Rangers with yellow toe. They are rubber boots with a steel toe and it seams like everybody and their brother wears them. I like them, they are warm, comfortable, and the are water proof. http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=95&idcategory=43


I find that that stlye rubber boot usually doesn't have the support that my 50 year old back needs! I did eye these while looking at the other boots from Labonville;
http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=98&idcategory=284#details

Probably there's something a little lighter that would fit the bill though.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1356700 said:


> I all ways wear the red Rangers with yellow toe. They are rubber boots with a steel toe and it seams like everybody and their brother wears them. I like them, they are warm, comfortable, and the are water proof. http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=95&idcategory=43


yes i wear those too, but not only if i know I will be out of the truck alot, like shoveling or something, BUT I perfer the Lacrose version, I find they hold up better then the Rangers, when I was living in Bangor the kids at the college called them Ketchup and Mustard boots. Up this way we call them Allagash Nikes!! haha I love mine for riding atv in the spring, and even for riding sled if you wear budlins or what you southerners call wool socks! haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah anyone doing the whole black friday scrape? I was going to go to walmart and get a big fancy tv but i will wait for next year i guess, but I am getting up early before work and going to the hometown sears store and getting some tools! going to get a tool set for the truck, 50% off and some other goodies, all are at least 40% off not too bad, and who knows, maybe if I am tempeted I might still get a TV haha


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1356718 said:


> oh yeah anyone doing the whole black friday scrape? I was going to go to walmart and get a big fancy tv but i will wait for next year i guess, but I am getting up early before work and going to the hometown sears store and getting some tools! going to get a tool set for the truck, 50% off and some other goodies, all are at least 40% off not too bad, and who knows, maybe if I am tempeted I might still get a TV haha


Me an the ole lady been pining for one of them there big screens so we're heading into the city early tomorrow to grab one at Sears......they open at 4 am though, not sure if we'll be there quite that darned early. The new LED TV's look good, we might grab one of those bad boys.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah that is what I want is an LED one, but I really dont want to spend that much on a TV quite yet, I think I wil lhold off till next year and put the money towards something else this year


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife is dragging me out tonight. She has the route planned out! I might sneak in a tool or two when we hit Sears.


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1356727 said:


> yeah that is what I want is an LED one, but I really dont want to spend that much on a TV quite yet, I think I wil lhold off till next year and put the money towards something else this year


Looks like there are several LED's of 42" and under for around $500., that is a great price if you dare brave the crowds................


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1356708 said:


> I find that that stlye rubber boot usually doesn't have the support that my 50 year old back needs! I did eye these while looking at the other boots from Labonville;
> http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=98&idcategory=284#details
> 
> Probably there's something a little lighter that would fit the bill though.


I have a pair of those Service boots. They are very warm but, I don't think they would be the answer for plowing.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Was just out by the Maine Mall sanding some lots and there are some long lines for the big box stores. I find it funny people still do that as you can do the same online and get free shipping. But I laughed as I was in my warm truck and those people are in line cold.

For boots i wear Chippewa Insulated steel toe but they are the made in the USA ones that are more comfortable and last longer than the normal asia made ones no joke. Cost a bit more but defintely worth it as I buy 2 pairs per year.

http://www.lwshoes.com/lameywell/pr...sulated+Logger+-Mens&pf_id=25405&dept_id=2000


----------



## bigbadbrad

went to the sears in town here, it was not to busy only like 5 cars outside, it was just about full of candians on the inside though! haha I got the craftsmen 255pc tool set, and deep impact socket sets both were over 50% off! We went at 4 one of my buddies picked me up, he got a 55" led 3d tv, they had to order it, but they still gave him the same price. I went home after and went back to bed for a little bit, now I have to go to work, my turn this year to work on friday after turkey day


----------



## 06Sierra

Wal Mart was nuts! Sears wasn't too bad, JC Penny and Kmart weren't bad except the lines at check out. We got a good amount of stuff we wanted for the kids.


----------



## mercer_me

I did not go Black Friday shopping but, my Mom went out. She got quite a few good deals. She got a 36" flat screen at Wal*Mart for $200. It will be nice to finally have a flat screen since the TV in our living room is like 25 years old and it flickers on and off. I also think she got me a cordless Milwaukee drill and impact gun for $200 at The Home Depot.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have never used a cordless impact before. How well do they work? I do have a 19.2 volt impact drill. I hardly ever use the regular drill anymore.


----------



## Moss Man

After getting caught with my pants down on the storm we just had, I decided to get moving on the truck today to get caught up on "plow" stuff. First off I changed out my control harness to the new one for the EZ V. I had been putting that off for the fear of wiring, but it went real well. The Fishstick EZ V controller that I had was questionable according to the previous owner, I cleaned all the connector pins and it works mint. I also mounted the plow light on the Backrack, someone had been there before and the wires for the bed lights were already to go to the strobe, so that is switched right in the cab. I mounted a pressure treated 2"x10" right behind the rear wheelwells in the bed, the sand tubes for a ballest will fit in there nicely when the weatherman says the next storm is brewing. I need to look up the recommended ballest weight from Fisher, I ran 600 lbs for the straight blade last year and I well imagine the EZ V will need a tad more than that. Next will be mounting the rubber snow foils on the blade and looking into Timbrens and index keys to get that saggy front end up a little.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1357175 said:


> I have never used a cordless impact before. How well do they work? I do have a 19.2 volt impact drill. I hardly ever use the regular drill anymore.


I used one a few times this Summer and it worked great. I don't rely need one but, they came together for $200 and they regularly $300.

The EZ-V looks great Moss Man. I hope you like it.


----------



## bow2no1

i have a mikita cordess impact.....it's ok.... my buddy had a snap on. i think he said it was around $500!
that thing works great!


----------



## 06Sierra

I have an electric impact that gets me by for rotating my tires. I also have my Dad's compressor for now. I just need to snag his impact and ratchet. I don't really have a need for a cordless impact. I have always wondered how good they actually worked though.


----------



## RepoMan207

Bought some new wheels on Black Friday, Heading to Lang's today with Mick to pick up some new blades. Lots to do, Back Rack, Light bar, Work Lights, Camera System, New Tires, Not sure if I'm going tool box or tonneau cover this time...Hopefully the snow can hold off another week. 

Thanks to Pete, Drew, & Bobby for covering my [email protected]@ this last go around, It's much appreciated guys!!


----------



## Moss Man

I wonder how much a more modern smallish lightbar would cost? That old school light I just mounted yesterday is fugly.


----------



## ddb maine

Does anyone know of a good junk yard down this way that would have a couple of 350's I need a new vacuum solenoid for the 4 wheel drive


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1357765 said:


> Does anyone know of a good junk yard down this way that would have a couple of 350's I need a new vacuum solenoid for the 4 wheel drive


I'm not sure where you live, but Lashin's Salvage up in Oxford treats me pretty fairly and they usually have what I need.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1357744 said:


> Bought some new wheels on Black Friday, Heading to Lang's today with Mick to pick up some new blades. Lots to do, Back Rack, Light bar, Work Lights, Camera System, New Tires, Not sure if I'm going tool box or tonneau cover this time...Hopefully the snow can hold off another week.
> 
> Thanks to Pete, Drew, & Bobby for covering my [email protected]@ this last go around, It's much appreciated guys!!


Can't be holding out on us, what are the new wheels?


----------



## plowguy43

Anytime Bro, but I really didn't do much but text and email you 100 times LOL...can't wait to see the new wheels!

I didn't intend on doing any shopping on Black Friday but ended up scoring a set of tires for my wifes Jeep for $300 from Walmart! Goodyear Wrangler ST's (same as what came from the factory). Very happy with the purchase.


RepoMan207;1357744 said:


> Bought some new wheels on Black Friday, Heading to Lang's today with Mick to pick up some new blades. Lots to do, Back Rack, Light bar, Work Lights, Camera System, New Tires, Not sure if I'm going tool box or tonneau cover this time...Hopefully the snow can hold off another week.
> 
> Thanks to Pete, Drew, & Bobby for covering my [email protected]@ this last go around, It's much appreciated guys!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone do storage places?


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1358025 said:


> Anyone do storage places?


I picked up one this year....as others have said they are a pita


----------



## plowguy43

Did you guys get the new plows?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1358051 said:


> Did you guys get the new plows?


Oh ya but I havnt uploaded any pics to the computer yet... ryan took a few with his phone so he will probably get some pics up before I will.... and yes his new truck is so purdy!...LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

We need pic's! We need pic's! We need pic's! haha


----------



## RepoMan207

No pics of the truck yet, I forgot to take some pictures before night fall. I'm very disappointed that it's not a wrecker, but plowing obligations take priority at this point. I'm purchasing a "Sneaker" wheel lift to install for the time being, but I'll need to either buy a flat bed, or self loader this spring / summer. My new boat buying adventure may have to wait a year as well....very disappointed.

The truck is an 08 F-350, Lariat, Crew Cab, 6.8' bed, w/ a 6.4 under the hood, 82k on the clock. The only thing she lacks is a moon roof, otherwise she is fully loaded. We got a pretty good deal all in all. $29k....$31K and change out the door with taxes, and an aftermarket warranty package. She books for $38,600 (loan value) according to the credit union. 

What are you Super Duty guys running for tread? I have the 20" tires (Toyo something or others), but they're alittle more then half gone at this point.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice buddy, I'm jealous I want that truck.wherre did you get it. Good deal too.


----------



## RepoMan207

A few snap shots from today.......


















I'm starting my install tomorrow...not sure how far I'll get.


----------



## bacwudzme

Nice Nice Nice!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1358137 said:


> Nice buddy, I'm jealous I want that truck.wherre did you get it. Good deal too.


Rowe of all places. I stole it from another guy that had decided to wait on the purchase at the very last minute. They we're literally walking into the finance office to sign the papers when he said he wanted to think about it for awhile. I was under the hood checking it out, before he even walked out the door.

I tell ya what, I'll sell it to you in the spring when I buy the wrecker. Between the cocker of a deal that I got, and a big chunk of change down; I can move out of it whenever without losing my shirt.


----------



## 06Sierra

Depends on what you want to spend!! I got mine at tread depot. My Dad just ordered some from discount tire. Price waise wss about the same but discount had free shipping.


----------



## RepoMan207

I see dollar bills flying out the window.........

I guess a better question would be, what have you guys learned to stay away from. I was qouted $400 per on BFG's! That's some crazy money!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1358158 said:


> I see dollar bills flying out the window.........
> 
> I guess a better question would be, what have you guys learned to stay away from. I was qouted $400 per on BFG's! That's some crazy money!


Just switch them out to 15"ers...you'll save a ton of $!!!.....:laughing:


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1358158 said:


> I see dollar bills flying out the window.........
> 
> I guess a better question would be, what have you guys learned to stay away from. I was qouted $400 per on BFG's! That's some crazy money!


Thats not a bad deal .....It took a month for clamdigger to find a deal He got 35-12.5-20 Mickey Thompson ATZ (i think) at archies off road He was like 1300+ all mounted and balenced( the right way no weights on the outside of rim) The cheapest tires he was quoted from Sullivan all complete out the door was almost 1700! welcome to having 20sThumbs Up I think you should look into 35-12.5-20 vs 285 60 20 or what ever they are......


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1358170]Just switch them out to 15"ers...you'll save a ton of $!!!.....:laughing:[/QUOTE]

ahhhh, let me think about that for a sec......that'll be a hell no!


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1358170 said:


> Just switch them out to 15"ers...you'll save a ton of $!!!.....:laughing:


That would be cheaper!!!!!! And to save on weight all he will have to do is remove the calipers and they will fit!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan, I used to run BFGs on my F350 not bad but wore fast. I ordered the Toyo Open Country from Tread Depot got them for $900 to my door if I remember right. They have been great in the snow and have an aggressive tread pattern. Good size too 35's for my 18" wheels. 

PS was that enough sand I went through twice?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1358201 said:


> Ryan, I used to run BFGs on my F350 not bad but wore fast. I ordered the Toyo Open Country from Tread Depot got them for $900 to my door if I remember right. They have been great in the snow and have an aggressive tread pattern. Good size too 35's for my 18" wheels.
> 
> PS was that enough sand I went through twice?


Running theme on the BFG's....too bad, they're a good tire.

That was over indulgent lol. It burned off the crap my neighbor missed during the storm though :laughing:. What a mess, I think I plowed better at the age of 13. If you should ever come in while there isn't anyone on the right side, do me a favor and burn a path close to the walk way. The sun doesn't hit that area but 2 hours of the day...nothing but black ice.

Do you have Suphi's particulars for billing?


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1357765 said:


> Does anyone know of a good junk yard down this way that would have a couple of 350's I need a new vacuum solenoid for the 4 wheel drive


you cant just lock the hubs and go?



RepoMan207;1358123 said:


> No pics of the truck yet, I forgot to take some pictures before night fall. I'm very disappointed that it's not a wrecker, but plowing obligations take priority at this point. I'm purchasing a "Sneaker" wheel lift to install for the time being, but I'll need to either buy a flat bed, or self loader this spring / summer. My new boat buying adventure may have to wait a year as well....very disappointed.
> 
> The truck is an 08 F-350, Lariat, Crew Cab, 6.8' bed, w/ a 6.4 under the hood, 82k on the clock. The only thing she lacks is a moon roof, otherwise she is fully loaded. We got a pretty good deal all in all. $29k....$31K and change out the door with taxes, and an aftermarket warranty package. She books for $38,600 (loan value) according to the credit union.
> 
> What are you Super Duty guys running for tread? I have the 20" tires (Toyo something or others), but they're alittle more then half gone at this point.


this winter I am running winterforce lt, studded, you should maybe try general grabbers if you are going to run them all year long!

Also If I was you i would be yarding off that DPF and get a spartan tunner for it, you could get 20mpg with it and have a sh!t-ton of reliable power with it!!


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1358266 said:


> you cant just lock the hubs and go?
> 
> this winter I am running winterforce lt, studded, you should maybe try general grabbers if you are going to run them all year long!
> 
> Also If I was you i would be yarding off that DPF and get a spartan tunner for it, you could get 20mpg with it and have a sh!t-ton of reliable power with it!!


I'll look into that Spartan for sure. The previous owner has a deletion kit with a tuner he is offering me, still new in the box. I called him for a run down on the history before buying. As soon as I find some time, there is a few things I'm going to research, this being one of them.

I wasn't impressed with the grabbers (by sight anyway)...it didn't seem like there was a whole lot of tread to them....and the gapping between each pattern seemed rather wide. My first thought was that they would wear fast....take that with a grain of salt, as I said, I haven't researched them enough to really have a educated opinion yet.

I did research the winterforce's for my old GM last Fall...I liked what I read, despite the mixed reviews, I would go that route if I came across a good deal.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm on my second set of Firestone Destination AT's 285/75-16, the reviews and ratings for them at TireRack are great. They balance well and never make noise even when they're almost worn out. They have em in your wheel size too;

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Destination+A/T










Great plowing tires, not perfect, but close enough.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Congratz on the new truck Ryan! Hope you like it, are you putting a spreader in it? Also what did you two pickup for plows today?


----------



## dmcarpentry

Nice truck Ryan 

I run cooper at3's on the brothers truck and mine in the summer, during the winter I run studded cooper M/S The studded snows are worth every penny.


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1353685 said:


> I talked to my Dad and he said he ordered them through Wal*Mart.


* Correction - I misunderstood my Dad when he was telling me about where he bought the tires, he actually ordered them from Discount Tire Direct. http://www.discounttiredirect.com/


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1358400 said:


> Also what did you two pickup for plows today?


2 XLS's............


----------



## bigbadbrad

i wish there was a like button on here for posts!! haha

one of my buddies has the grabbers on his 2500hd, he has about 20000 miles on them, but only runs them in the summer, but we have ran them in the snow when he does not have a chance to change his tries and they work good, and i know they work good in the mud too, they are kind of like a bfg all terrian but with more siping, and they are studable also, and cheaper


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1358831 said:


> one of my buddies has the grabbers on his 2500hd, he has about 20000 miles on them, but only runs them in the summer, but we have ran them in the snow when he does not have a chance to change his tries and they work good, and i know they work good in the mud too, they are kind of like a bfg all terrian but with more siping, and they are studable also, and cheaper


I had General Grabber AT2s on my Ranger and they was a good tire. They had good traction and the wore pretty good. They was a little loud though.


----------



## 06Sierra

If you aren't going to hang on to the truck, I wouldn't spends big bucks on tires. There are plenty of decent tires that suck after being about half worn, that aren't too expensive. 

If you were going to keep it a while, I'd say spend the money on some silent armors. I had the destination at on both my vehicles. Price wise they were pretty cheap. But they sucked after they were half worn. Roadway wholesale tire has the best prices on Firestone/bridgestone.


----------



## plowguy43

Go with some Toyo's or Nitto's. Great tires that wear well.


----------



## bacwudzme

THE SAGA CONTINUES............................................................................................










































:realmad:Ryans XLS & his bad day:crying:


----------



## GMCHD plower

bacwudzme;1359263 said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES............................................................................................
> 
> :realmad:Ryans XLS & his bad day:crying:


Hahahahah don't jynx him!


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1359263 said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES............................................................................................
> 
> :realmad:Ryans XLS & his bad day:crying:


He's not alone!


----------



## bacwudzme

I didn't! Ryan lives in Windham and the plow is in Buxton...........................................................................................................


----------



## bacwudzme

No alcohal or pizzia consumed!!! I mean I was drinking a Vitamin water and Ryan had a godbam Diet iced tea!
I not going to get into details since its his plow but either ryan could have been hurt or i would have been doing carpentry all nite and tomarrow..........................


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1358266 said:


> you cant just lock the hubs and go?
> 
> this winter I am running winterforce lt, studded, you should maybe try general grabbers if you are going to run them all year long!
> 
> Also If I was you i would be yarding off that DPF and get a spartan tunner for it, you could get 20mpg with it and have a sh!t-ton of reliable power with it!!


Yes, but I dont like leaving the truck locked unless I have to. And I just like to keep up on the maintenance. replaced the IAC valve.. that was a mutherf***er.. got a few nics on the mits from that one.

31 with [email protected]? 84K mi rationalizes some of that but for a loaded lariat thats a steal for sure, some guy is at home putting his head in a woodstove as we speak. ******* walking away from that.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1359341 said:


> Yes, but I dont like leaving the truck locked unless I have to. And I just like to keep up on the maintenance. replaced the IAC valve.. that was a mutherf***er.. got a few nics on the mits from that one.
> 
> 31 with [email protected]? 84K mi rationalizes some of that but for a loaded lariat thats a steal for sure, some guy is at home putting his head in a woodstove as we speak. ******* walking away from that.


did you get my text?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1358263 said:


> Running theme on the BFG's....too bad, they're a good tire.
> 
> That was over indulgent lol. It burned off the crap my neighbor missed during the storm though :laughing:. What a mess, I think I plowed better at the age of 13. If you should ever come in while there isn't anyone on the right side, do me a favor and burn a path close to the walk way. The sun doesn't hit that area but 2 hours of the day...nothing but black ice.
> 
> Do you have Suphi's particulars for billing?


Yea BFGs are great but I like the toyos a bit better. A bit more aggressive I don't do much offroading but need it for a few jobs to get out to where I am working,

It had a bunch of Magic Salt in it which will do the trick. I don't have his info if you could pm it to me that would be great.


----------



## plowguy43

My buddy in mass just stole an 08 Lariat with sunroof black on tan leather with 40k miles for $32k. Already setup for a Fisher as well. Talk about deal of the year (crew cab F250)



ddb maine;1359341 said:


> Yes, but I dont like leaving the truck locked unless I have to. And I just like to keep up on the maintenance. replaced the IAC valve.. that was a mutherf***er.. got a few nics on the mits from that one.
> 
> 31 with [email protected]? 84K mi rationalizes some of that but for a loaded lariat thats a steal for sure, some guy is at home putting his head in a woodstove as we speak. ******* walking away from that.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1359101 said:


> Go with some Toyo's or Nitto's. Great tires that wear well.


That's what I have on there now: Toyo Open Country's. I like the looks of them, we'll see how they perform in the snow.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1359377 said:


> Yea BFGs are great but I like the toyos a bit better. A bit more aggressive I don't do much offroading but need it for a few jobs to get out to where I am working,
> 
> It had a bunch of Magic Salt in it which will do the trick. I don't have his info if you could pm it to me that would be great.


Will do. Thanks again! :salute:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1359437 said:


> My buddy in mass just stole an 08 Lariat with sunroof black on tan leather with 40k miles for $32k. Already setup for a Fisher as well. Talk about deal of the year (crew cab F250)


Must of been a gas job?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1359437 said:


> My buddy in mass just stole an 08 Lariat with sunroof black on tan leather with 40k miles for $32k. Already setup for a Fisher as well. Talk about deal of the year (crew cab F250)





bacwudzme;1359312 said:


> No alcohal or pizzia consumed!!! I mean I was drinking a Vitamin water and Ryan had a godbam Diet iced tea!
> I not going to get into details since its his plow but either ryan could have been hurt or i would have been doing carpentry all nite and tomarrow..........................


let's just say Pete almost took out Gordon's Garage door opening...where I happen to be standing, not but 15 seconds prior.

Today wasn't exactly ideal in either mine, or Mike's shop. Mike's missing his Center pin, and the L brackets for the guide poles, & mine has a bunch of misplaced hoses. They reversed both the wing lines, so the short ones are in the place of the long ones. Then we discovered they also reversed the drivers' and passengers' angling ram lines, so when you angle left...it goes right, and so on. Hence me and Pete's near miss, it wouldn't of been that big of an issue if we hadn't discovered it while navigating a tight area at just the right time. Then when I was installing the bump stops, I discovered one of the bolts was out of place, come to find out, in order to put it in, you have to remove the release pin assembly rod that runs through the entire headgear. Minor issues; yes, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. D&D implemented this whole Fleet Flex thing, in what I can only guess to be an effort in improving their Quality Control....."A" for effort guys, but it does no good if your boys on the floor aren't paying attention to what they're doing...which to me, it seems this has been your problem all along.

Enough gripping, I'm anxious to finish this up, and I'm looking forward to another good season. I can't wait for some more snow....now that I'm actually prepared to go play. Off to Messer's in the AM to get this all worked out....I'm sure they'll be happy to see me coming! :laughing:


----------



## ddb maine

bacwudzme;1359369 said:


> did you get my text?


I did thanks for the info. Going to give them a ring today.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1359762 said:


> let's just say Pete almost took out Gordon's Garage door opening...where I happen to be standing, not but 15 seconds prior.
> 
> Today wasn't exactly ideal in either mine, or Mike's shop. Mike's missing his Center pin, and the L brackets for the guide poles, & mine has a bunch of misplaced hoses. They reversed both the wing lines, so the short ones are in the place of the long ones. Then we discovered they also reversed the drivers' and passengers' angling ram lines, so when you angle left...it goes right, and so on. Hence me and Pete's near miss, it wouldn't of been that big of an issue if we hadn't discovered it while navigating a tight area at just the right time. Then when I was installing the bump stops, I discovered one of the bolts was out of place, come to find out, in order to put it in, you have to remove the release pin assembly rod that runs through the entire headgear. Minor issues; yes, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. D&D implemented this whole Fleet Flex thing, in what I can only guess to be an effort in improving their Quality Control....."A" for effort guys, but it does no good if your boys on the floor aren't paying attention to what they're doing...which to me, it seems this has been your problem all along.
> 
> Enough gripping, I'm anxious to finish this up, and I'm looking forward to another good season. I can't wait for some more snow....now that I'm actually prepared to go play. Off to Messer's in the AM to get this all worked out....I'm sure they'll be happy to see me coming! :laughing:


Good Luck to you Ryan

If I were you I would drive the extra 45 minutes and go to Langs

After all the stories of great customer service that you,Dylan, clam digger, myself, and who ever else received......

Just my 2 cents

but good luck either way


----------



## plowguy43

Private sale and Diesel! I don't know how he found it honestly but I think it was advertised for $35k.


RepoMan207;1359680 said:


> Must of been a gas job?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah the add is still up for it-

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...ing=false&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national

He's the one selling his 05 F250 Diesel, this is why. On another note, I saw you this morning by Rowe in Westbrook. That is a nice looking truck you got there! White on gray? Sharp as hell, I'm wicked jealous!


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks man.

That thing is sick, I love black trucks.

This is one I would ultimately like to have for my repo work..........


----------



## RepoMan207

Or something like this would do too


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1360074 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> That thing is sick, I love black trucks.
> 
> This is one I would ultimately like to have for my repo work..........





RepoMan207;1360075 said:


> Or something like this would do too


Yeah those would certainly do, but don't short change yourself. That Superduty is awesome. When you drove by the stance looked awesome! Are you rigging up your back rack/lights this week?


----------



## ddb maine

Has anyone done business with a place called Browns salvage in Gardiner? He's got a 550 I'm thinking about. a 99 with a 7.3. He says its clean in an out. Not a salvage. 40k miles. Just wondering if he has a reputation.


----------



## plowguy43

The place is a dump but that really doesn't matter if the truck is nice. I've gone there a couple times for used Fisher parts but he wanted top dollar and I ended up going through the web for my stuff. I deal with a body shop that is basically across the street if you want me to swing by and snap some pics for you?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1360112 said:


> Yeah those would certainly do, but don't short change yourself. That Superduty is awesome. When you drove by the stance looked awesome! Are you rigging up your back rack/lights this week?


Not likely, I have to order some new stuff. I'm going with a full bar this time.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1360194 said:


> The place is a dump but that really doesn't matter if the truck is nice. I've gone there a couple times for used Fisher parts but he wanted top dollar and I ended up going through the web for my stuff. I deal with a body shop that is basically across the street if you want me to swing by and snap some pics for you?


if you've got the time. I'm concerned about the oil pan and tanks, leafs and frame, let me know your impression. That would save me a 3 hour drive round trip if its a waste of time.
Thanks

surface rust is one thing, rot another.


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1360261 said:


> if you've got the time. I'm concerned about the oil pan and tanks, leafs and frame, let me know your impression. That would save me a 3 hour drive round trip if its a waste of time.
> Thanks
> 
> surface rust is one thing, rot another.


He's had that truck listed for awhile, he renews the ad from time to time. Usually if something's a good deal, especially with a 7.3, it gets sold quicker than that. I'm not saying it isn't a good deal, just making an observation about the length of time it's been for sale.

I don't here anything bad about him other than his prices are a bit high for what he has.


----------



## plowguy43

No problem I'm going up tomorrow and can take some pictures.


ddb maine;1360261 said:


> if you've got the time. I'm concerned about the oil pan and tanks, leafs and frame, let me know your impression. That would save me a 3 hour drive round trip if its a waste of time.
> Thanks
> 
> surface rust is one thing, rot another.


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1360311 said:


> He's had that truck listed for awhile, he renews the ad from time to time. Usually if something's a good deal, especially with a 7.3, it gets sold quicker than that. I'm not saying it isn't a good deal, just making an observation about the length of time it's been for sale.
> 
> I don't here anything bad about him other than his prices are a bit high for what he has.


Good to know. They actually sent me a bunch of photos this evening. It's not as nice as he said and the price is definitely high. The engine bay is a mess, and I can't tell but it looks like they used a rattle can to quick paint rusty spots on the frame and under the dump....

Plow guy, I cant remeber your name, I know theres a drew, a pete, a ryan and.. bob?
Anyways. I appreciate your offering. I guess at this point I dont even need pics, but if you find yourself looking at it, is it painted with a spray can to cover up junk?
I didnt realize he has had that for a while. Hard to find these things. Thanks for the help with this guys.


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1360572 said:


> Good to know. They actually sent me a bunch of photos this evening. It's not as nice as he said and the price is definitely high. The engine bay is a mess, and I can't tell but it looks like they used a rattle can to quick paint rusty spots on the frame and under the dump....
> 
> Plow guy, I cant remeber your name, I know theres a drew, a pete, a ryan and.. bob?
> Anyways. I appreciate your offering. I guess at this point I dont even need pics, but if you find yourself looking at it, is it painted with a spray can to cover up junk?
> I didnt realize he has had that for a while. Hard to find these things. Thanks for the help with this guys.


Post up roughly what you might be interested in for a truck, I am constantly looking for deals and can let you know if I see one that might interest you.


----------



## 06Sierra

I lost both my HIDs tonight. I have them in the high beams. I will have to take a bulb out of my wife's Yukon tomorrow to see if it is the bulbs or ballasts. This will be a good chance to see how DDM is with their lifetime warranty!


----------



## ddb maine

What I'm looking for. 
99+ 450-550 8' dumping, flat bed, mason dump, stake body. if its 8' and tips I'm in. 10' is a maybe.
auto or standard, 7.3L, a 6.0 if the price is right. Not to interested in a v10. 4wd and 100k ish and less


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1360657 said:


> What I'm looking for.
> 99+ 450-550 8' dumping, flat bed, mason dump, stake body. if its 8' and tips I'm in. 10' is a maybe.
> auto or standard, 7.3L, a 6.0 if the price is right. Not to interested in a v10. 4wd and 100k ish and less


10-4, I'll keep an eye open. My buddy got a 97 F350 4X4 7.3 Diesel off from Irrigation Systems over in Yarmouth, has 123,000 miles, he stole it for 6 grand. It has a large service body, but would make nice dump. The thing is a work beast, I'd love to own it.


----------



## ddb maine

Love the old body styles


----------



## mercer_me

I lost a wheel bearing in my Chevy today. So, I had to take my Dad's Tundra to college this weak so, I guess it will be next weak until his new tires get put on.


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2701494688.html

anyone looking for another truck?


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1360926 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2701494688.html
> 
> anyone looking for another truck?


If a paper bag falls from the heavens today with 33 grand in it..........................


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1360657 said:


> What I'm looking for.
> 99+ 450-550 8' dumping, flat bed, mason dump, stake body. if its 8' and tips I'm in. 10' is a maybe.
> auto or standard, 7.3L, a 6.0 if the price is right. Not to interested in a v10. 4wd and 100k ish and less


Ill be in NH and MA tomorrow, Ill keep my eyes peeled there are usually tons of older Fords down there with dumps.


----------



## 06Sierra

mercer_me;1360804 said:


> I lost a wheel bearing in my Chevy today. So, I had to take my Dad's Tundra to college this weak so, I guess it will be next weak until his new tires get put on.


Been there, done that. Mine started getting bad when I was driving to Baileyville in a snow storm. Not cheap!! A good one locally is $300 plus. I plan on ordering a Timken to have on hand for $120. Luckily it will fit both of my vehicles. There are cheaper ones for $60ish. But for a vehicle that is going to plow, I would spend a little more.


----------



## Moss Man

With December rolling in by weeks end, when we having the monthly meet? Is Lewiston-Auburn pretty much central for those interested? Maybe the second or third weekend?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

How about a Bangor meet from us downeast and northern guys? =D


----------



## plowguy43

That thing is beautiful and a deal!



bigbadbrad;1360926 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2701494688.html
> 
> anyone looking for another truck?


----------



## Mick76

Im up for another meet...just tell me where.....


----------



## plowguy43

I'm up for another one as well. My only problem (and I know its a problem for others as well) is that most of the time the people who show up for the meets are from more southern area's of the state. 

Personally I don't care where it is, I'll go anywhere and will drive anyone who wants a ride. Personally I like the Auburn Area or even Augusta was a good time.


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm game, in fact, sooner the better. Between the Holiday and weather, the next couple of weeks would be ideal. 

I think we should get a roll call to see where we shoud set it first. Let's go for the 10th......who's in?


----------



## plowguy43

depending on the time I can do the 10th. My son has some assembly for the holidays on the 10th but I'm not 100% sure of the time. I'll find out tonight when I get home.


----------



## RepoMan207

Sunday is fine too...whatever works.


----------



## Mick76

Just keep Bobby away from the waitress'.......:laughing:


----------



## Moss Man

I believe either the 10th or 11th would work for me. Bangor is an hour forty-five minutes for me, not a deal breaker. Auburn and Augusta are both fine too.

For roll call, count me in.


----------



## Mick76

Moss,
This ones for you....
http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2726737439.html
Looks like a nice machine! I'll possibly sub you some winter work down here if you end up buying it


----------



## Dewey

!0th or 11th sounds good to me !!!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1361388 said:


> Sunday is fine too...whatever works.


Cool, I'll post up when I get home and find out what time the assembly is.



Mick76;1361424 said:


> Just keep Bobby away from the waitress'.......:laughing:


Hey now, I just Tee them up, its up to Dylan to knock them down! hahahaha


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1361196 said:


> Been there, done that. Mine started getting bad when I was driving to Baileyville in a snow storm. Not cheap!! A good one locally is $300 plus. I plan on ordering a Timken to have on hand for $120. Luckily it will fit both of my vehicles. There are cheaper ones for $60ish. But for a vehicle that is going to plow, I would spend a little more.


The mechanic that is fixing said he could do it for $250 at the very most.

As far as I know I'm in for the next meet.


----------



## 06Sierra

That's not a bad price. Labor wise, it isn't too bad of a job. Chances are it is a lower end part. Not knocking it, could last for a long time. Keep an eye on it though. I put two cheaper ones on the Yukon last year, had the GM ABS issue. So far they have held up good.


----------



## ddb maine

so I need some price opinion a 2005 f 550 with a 6 liter diesel x l t 97,000 miles the dealer is trying to get 25900. I'm thinking more 22 to 23


----------



## plowguy43

If they are listing at 25900 id go in at 23000 and be happy


----------



## plowguy43

Ok the 10th is probably a no go for me, the assembly is from 4-6pm si I'm assuming my wife will want me around for the day. If we can do the 11th I can make it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1361468 said:


> Moss,
> This ones for you....
> http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2726737439.html
> Looks like a nice machine! I'll possibly sub you some winter work down here if you end up buying it


Damn Thats a nice machine, Sub my company and ill buy that machine, already have someone to run it!



ddb maine;1361606 said:


> so I need some price opinion a 2005 f 550 with a 6 liter diesel x l t 97,000 miles the dealer is trying to get 25900. I'm thinking more 22 to 23


Seems a bit high to me I would think 21K-23K if its in perfect condition. Its atleast 6 years old maybe 7 depending on sale date and has almost 100K (Motor/trans warrenty runs out at 100K) I would talk them way down.

I am in for the next meet, I am probably banned from Buffalo wild wings and TGIF so anywhere but there might be a good Idea, pretty much anywhere with better Talent!


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;1361301 said:


> How about a Bangor meet from us downeast and northern guys? =D


I would be down for that sometimes if it is on a Saturday, My brother lives in Bangor so i got a place to stay down there, If I hammer down I can make it in under three hours from home, especially with the new speed limit



Moss Man;1361456 said:


> I believe either the 10th or 11th would work for me. Bangor is an hour forty-five minutes for me, not a deal breaker. Auburn and Augusta are both fine too.
> 
> For roll call, count me in.


the 10th is my work Christmas party, and I am not going to miss the open bar, and hot secretaries!! haha

I think I got a pretty good deal tonight, I adjust a clutch in a dump truck and got a plow flap for the top of my xtreme vee that is ready to bolt on! not to bad for a few minuted worth of work!!


----------



## Moss Man

NEUSWEDE;1361856 said:


> Damn Thats a nice machine, Sub my company and ill buy that machine, already have someone to run it!
> 
> Seems a bit high to me I would think 21K-23K if its in perfect condition. Its atleast 6 years old maybe 7 depending on sale date and has almost 100K (Motor/trans warrenty runs out at 100K) I would talk them way down.
> 
> I am in for the next meet, I am probably banned from Buffalo wild wings and TGIF so anywhere but there might be a good Idea, pretty much anywhere with better Talent!


Back up the train, I asked Mick to keep an eye open for a deal on a payloader........did you ask the same? I'll be asking Mick to either send me a text or a pm on future deals!! :salute:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Moss Man;1361956 said:


> Back up the train, I asked Mick to keep an eye open for a deal on a payloader........did you ask the same? I'll be asking Mick to either send me a text or a pm on future deals!! :salute:


Take it easy was just joking around on what a nice loader it is. I have no need/want a loader and don't sub for plowing.


----------



## Moss Man

NEUSWEDE;1361977 said:


> Take it easy was just joking around on what a nice loader it is. I have no need/want a loader and don't sub for plowing.


Lol, I was just giving it right back to you! I probably just think I need one, but you know how that rolls......

Another link to the same loader;

http://www.listfox.net/maine/grd/2693025802.html


----------



## 06Sierra

Good deal Brad! I have to find some old conveyor belt to make a flap for my plow. I have a friend that works at Lockwood, I need to check with him.

I'm still debating putting wings on as well. Those would probably pay for themselves in gas savings!! I'm just worried about how it affects the snow being thrown off.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1361510 said:


> That's not a bad price. Labor wise, it isn't too bad of a job. Chances are it is a lower end part. Not knocking it, could last for a long time. Keep an eye on it though. I put two cheaper ones on the Yukon last year, had the GM ABS issue. So far they have held up good.


This guy charges $30 an hours so, I'm thinking it will be a fairly decent part.


----------



## ddb maine

yeah dealer claims its a 7.5 out of ten. the part i forgot to mention, the 9' fisher V that goes with it, makes 23 sound like a pretty reasonable deal I think.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1362057 said:


> This guy charges $30 an hours so, I'm thinking it will be a fairly decent part.


that is what I charge when I go somewheres to work, but that is just on the side, not all the time, if i had my own shop I dont know how i could keep it open at that labor rate!



06Sierra;1362032 said:


> Good deal Brad! I have to find some old conveyor belt to make a flap for my plow. I have a friend that works at Lockwood, I need to check with him.
> 
> I'm still debating putting wings on as well. Those would probably pay for themselves in gas savings!! I'm just worried about how it affects the snow being thrown off.


TJ if you want some new one go check at Haynes i think the place is called, it is behind MPG in PI, it is the old looking building behind it, that is where the guy i got mine from said he went to get some for his highway plows on his wheeler plow trucks, they got diffrent widths and will cut to length i guess. Would be alot cheaper then a fisher flap for sure


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1362117 said:


> that is what I charge when I go somewheres to work, but that is just on the side, not all the time, if i had my own shop I dont know how i could keep it open at that labor rate!


I know it's a wicked low rate. But, this guy has been open for years and he does realy good work.


----------



## 06Sierra

I didn't realize they had belts there. That is where I got the pipe for the plow, that I have not put on yet. Good to know!


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1361977 said:


> . I have no need/want a loader and don't sub for plowing.


Once you have one you'll wonder how you ever got by without one!... They're just so handy in soooo many ways.... and if you do get one, subbing is a nice chunk of change for these things if you don't want to hustle and get your own work. Just something to think about but yes Pete asked me to keep an eye out for a loader for him (even though I told him he could rent mine for the summer months or if hes not interest anyone else could also)


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1362451 said:


> Once you have one you'll wonder how you ever got by without one!... They're just so handy in soooo many ways.... and if you do get one, subbing is a nice chunk of change for these things if you don't want to hustle and get your own work. Just something to think about but yes Pete asked me to keep an eye out for a loader for him (even though I told him he could rent mine for the summer months or if hes not interest anyone else could also)


Thats why I would never buy one is because no use in summer months. Until I had a summer months use I would just lease, I would have a new unit with service little less to worry about. Trust me I am looking for loader sites just haven't come across any or got the bid yet. Couple bigger companies who have much lower operating costs than me are able to take a lot of the bids. Subbing during the storm I am not a fan of. Subbing after the storm doing removal and sanding/ salting I am a fan of. have subbed for others plowing in the past and has been a pain because they want theirs done first. Since then haven't and probably never will again. Enough work out there.


----------



## Mick76

Im just the opposite in terms of leasing... I dont like it... Id rather buy a good quality used machine with all the benefits of deprication and you'll spend less then a 4-5 month lease.... ya it just sits there in the summer for me but overall Ive spent less then leasing one...that just my opinion


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys know of someone who can pave my F'ing driveway? The wife and I are sick of the damn sand being tracked in the house, cars, clothes, etc (yes clothes when I work on my truck/jeep).


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1362467 said:


> Im just the opposite in terms of leasing... I dont like it... Id rather buy a good quality used machine with all the benefits of deprication and you'll spend less then a 4-5 month lease.... ya it just sits there in the summer for me but overall Ive spent less then leasing one...that just my opinion


You know better than me never been in the situation to go either way. From the outside just looks nice to every year have a new unit and lease for 5 months but I see the pros to buy older as I have another Big iron purchase to make in the next 30 days for those exact reasons and it can be used year round.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1362483 said:


> Any of you guys know of someone who can pave my F'ing driveway? The wife and I are sick of the damn sand being tracked in the house, cars, clothes, etc (yes clothes when I work on my truck/jeep).


How far from Cumberland is otisfield? and square footage wise how big is your driveway? I can give your a price from the paving company that does all my work but I doubt your going to like it due to the travel. Not sure where the closest plant would be.


----------



## plowguy43

No idea how far really, I'm just over the Casco Line off 121. I'm about 20 minutes from Windham, and I'll have to check how big the drive is. It is fairly long.


----------



## 06Sierra

I would love to pave mine. I wouldn't be able to afford it though!! Close to a half mile total length and about 16 feet wide. We had that problem with the dogs bringing it in. I got some gravel to put down in a small area and that took care of it.


----------



## Mick76

I had mine done a few years back...cooper paving. pine tree paving gave a good price also......


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1362519 said:


> How far from Cumberland is otisfield? and square footage wise how big is your driveway? I can give your a price from the paving company that does all my work but I doubt your going to like it due to the travel. Not sure where the closest plant would be.


Bobby, if I may........

Depending on where in Cumberland, I would say it's about a 45 minute drive....maybe 35 miles max. I would guesstimate his driveway to be around 4700 - 5000 Sq ft with the outlets...the straight away is only around 3500 Sq ft.


----------



## 06Sierra

I blew both under hood fuses for the high beam. I'll pick some up after work and hope it didn't mess up the hids.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1362684 said:


> Bobby, if I may........
> 
> Depending on where in Cumberland, I would say it's about a 45 minute drive....maybe 35 miles max. I would guesstimate his driveway to be around 4700 - 5000 Sq ft with the outlets...the straight away is only around 3500 Sq ft.


Thats almost scary. I've lived here almost 5 years and had no clue.


----------



## mercer_me

You got to watch some paving companies. You can cheat a lot with pavement. They can have it be 4" thick on the out side and less than 1" thick in the middle.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1362684 said:


> Bobby, if I may........
> 
> Depending on where in Cumberland, I would say it's about a 45 minute drive....maybe 35 miles max. I would guesstimate his driveway to be around 4700 - 5000 Sq ft with the outlets...the straight away is only around 3500 Sq ft.


mine was 4800 sf and I had them put 2 inches of finish 3/8 agg and it cost me $6300... that was a good price and cooper did a good job... pine tree was almost the same amount but cooper came over the same day I called so he got the job


----------



## Mick76

So where the hell are we going to have the meet? Someone pull up your skirt and decide!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1362792 said:


> So where the hell are we going to have the meet? Someone pull up your skirt and decide!


Sunday December 11 in Bangor would work the best for me. I spend Sunday nights in Old Town so, it would be rely handy for me.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Moss Man;1361996 said:


> Lol, I was just giving it right back to you! I probably just think I need one, but you know how that rolls......
> 
> Another link to the same loader;
> 
> http://www.listfox.net/maine/grd/2693025802.html


Moss heres a link to an auction in CT on the 16th have a good range of loaders. Myself and 2 other companies are headed down. Never been to this auctioneer before but have heard it is worth the drive. About 4 hrs from Portland. Alex and Lyons has one on the 9th in Plaistow too but not many older loaders in that one. Good thing about auctions is you cut out the middle man. Most are dealers so they stop when they know they won't have a good mark up. One of the companies is taking their low boy so something is defntely coming back.

http://www.petrowskyauctioneers.com/Inventory.asp?ID=135&Day=1&Type=1


----------



## plowguy43

Just got done installing my new coils and front shocks, the truck drives like a dream with the progressive rate coils. Only took about an hour to do as well.


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1362792 said:


> So where the hell are we going to have the meet? Someone pull up your skirt and decide!


Gippers again?Thumbs Up farthest im going on my own is Augusta. sorry Northern and Downeast boys but Bangor is too far to meet the supposed 6 guys that "are" going, and 5 of you bail last minute.:crying: 
My vote is for the Stockhouse in Westbrook.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i say dont do bangor this time, cause i wont be able to make it the weekend of the 10-11, kinda hard to make it to any of these meets when I live at the edge of the world up here in Fort Kent!! haha


----------



## stainlessman

November 30, 2011, 5 am, the top of Mt Washington-41*, 5am Talahassee Fla-39*.....


----------



## Moss Man

bacwudzme;1363253 said:


> Gippers again?Thumbs Up farthest im going on my own is Augusta. sorry Northern and Downeast boys but Bangor is too far to meet the supposed 6 guys that "are" going, and 5 of you bail last minute.:crying:
> My vote is for the Stockhouse in Westbrook.


I kind of feel the same way. It's too bad Maine covers such a large geographical area, no one spot is good for everybody that's interested. I can do Augusta, Westbrook or Lewiston/Auburn pretty easily and carpooling is OK with me also.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1362729 said:


> Thats almost scary. I've lived here almost 5 years and had no clue.


Google Earth is our friend!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1363343 said:


> Google Earth is our friend!


get that plow figured out?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1362792 said:


> So where the hell are we going to have the meet? Someone pull up your skirt and decide!





mercer_me;1362800 said:


> Sunday December 11 in Bangor would work the best for me. I spend Sunday nights in Old Town so, it would be rely handy for me.





bacwudzme;1363253 said:


> Gippers again?Thumbs Up farthest im going on my own is Augusta. sorry Northern and Downeast boys but Bangor is too far to meet the supposed 6 guys that "are" going, and 5 of you bail last minute.:crying:
> My vote is for the Stockhouse in Westbrook.





bigbadbrad;1363272 said:


> i say dont do bangor this time, cause i wont be able to make it the weekend of the 10-11, kinda hard to make it to any of these meets when I live at the edge of the world up here in Fort Kent!! haha





Moss Man;1363300 said:


> I kind of feel the same way. It's too bad Maine covers such a large geographical area, no one spot is good for everybody that's interested. I can do Augusta, Westbrook or Lewiston/Auburn pretty easily and carpooling is OK with me also.


I think Augusta is my cap unless we're talking about an extended stay bash. truck pooling is fine by me.

I'm thinking sports bar type venue as well.


----------



## bigbadbrad

rooster's in agusta is a pretty good place, they got 100oz beers there


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1363356 said:


> get that plow figured out?


lmao. Messer hasn't even touched it yet. It's all simple stuff, I just didn't feel like messing with it. I'm dropping the new truck off to Rowe tomorrow for some things to be taken care of anyway. If they haven't touched it by Monday afternoon, I'll pull it out of there and deal with it on my own. I'm going to do the truck side wiring and mounts this weekend.


----------



## Mick76

Grid Iron in Lewiston would be my vote just because its so close to me but anywhere in augusta or portland area I'm game for


----------



## 06Sierra

Two new fuses and the HIDs are working. Glad that is all it was! It would have sucked driving home from Limestone at midnight with crappy halogen bulbs in.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1363917 said:


> Two new fuses and the HIDs are working. Glad that is all it was! It would have sucked driving home from Limestone at midnight with crappy halogen bulbs in.


TJ if it does it again put a 5amp larger fuse in it then what is in there, now I know some people wis disagree with this but the reason is that when HIDs are first turned on it takes a large load at first right when they turn on, then when they warm up it drops, I had to do this in a couple vehicles that would blow the fuse right off and they had no problems after. I think if you go to the troubleshooting or faq part on ddm's site they tell you the same thing


----------



## 06Sierra

I think what happened was my fault! We were hanging lights and it was getting dark, so we were using the truck lights. After a little break I went out and turned the lights on without starting the truck. When I did start the truck, with the highs still on, that is when it blew. I haven't had a problem with it in either vehicle in over two years of use.


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah I went to the local napa seminar night thing they they have every year, I won a jacket and a hat, also got a good deal on an IR hammerhead impact, anxious to get it in, want to see how good it works


----------



## 06Sierra

That is good to know though if I decide to put them in the lows too.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Guards again until about 330 Ill swing by when I get out if your still around


----------



## 06Sierra

Do any of you guys heat with coal? I know a number of us use wood. My father went to get some coal last week and brought me a brochure for an Alaska model 140. It can burn rice coal or wood pellets, 250 lb hopper. I will have one with in the next couple of years. I love the heat from wood. With forced air it is much better than oil, more constant heat. It would be nice to have something that doesn't require someone to add wood every few hours and won't burn out in the middle of the night!


----------



## 06Sierra

According to Accuweather, there is almost 8" of snow coming Wed. night. That is about it in the long range forcast aside from some flurries.


----------



## RepoMan207

Sooooo, what's the verdict on the meet?


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1366195 said:


> According to Accuweather, there is almost 8" of snow coming Wed. night. That is about it in the long range forcast aside from some flurries.


Maybe up there, but not down this way. They're calling for 40's and 50's for both days.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

06Sierra;1366195 said:


> According to Accuweather, there is almost 8" of snow coming Wed. night. That is about it in the long range forcast aside from some flurries.


Hope you are wrong or at least wrong for the Portland area....to much "green" work to do still!


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm a long ways from Portland! That is for Fort Fairfield. I'm sure it will change 20 times between now and then!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1366227 said:


> Sooooo, what's the verdict on the meet?
> View attachment 104277


Daves Naked BBQ in windham?... The 10th works for me


----------



## mercer_me

I got my Dad's new tires put on yesterday. I like them a lot, they make the truck sit up nice. I can't wait to plow with them.


----------



## stan the man

bacwudzme;1359308 said:


> I didn't! Ryan lives in Windham and the plow is in Buxton...........................................................................................................


sweet looking truck


----------



## 06Sierra

You guys are going to love those tires!


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, 
95% of the XLS completed! Just waitng on those L brackets and hook up the power line for the joystick in the panel..... Did you get yours back from Messers yet?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1366660 said:


> Ryan,
> 95% of the XLS completed! Just waitng on those L brackets and hook up the power line for the joystick in the panel..... Did you get yours back from Messers yet?


The two of you are having a hell of a time with your plows huh? Geez I wish I could had helped would had both of them done in a day and you guys would had been going crazy plowing things you shouldn't. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1366647 said:


> You guys are going to love those tires!


I think we will. It makes me feel a lot better knowing I have good tires going across RT. 9 in the Winter. I think they will be nice for plowing to.


----------



## 06Sierra

One thing I have noticed with those tires is I have more pressure in the front than the rear. I think I run 38 psi rear and 44 front.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1367324 said:


> One thing I have noticed with those tires is I have more pressure in the front than the rear. I think I run 38 psi rear and 44 front.


The sticker on the door of the Tundra says it takes 30 PSI but, I had they guy at the tire shop put 40 PSI in all of them. I will keep an eye on them and if I have to I will change pressure.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1366195 said:


> According to Accuweather, there is almost 8" of snow coming Wed. night. That is about it in the long range forcast aside from some flurries.


I sure hope not! I still got to put the blower on the tractor and level out the plow for this truck! and put my ballast in the truck too


----------



## 06Sierra

Now they are calling for a couple inches tomorrow night and snow/rain on Wed.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1366660 said:


> Ryan,
> 95% of the XLS completed! Just waitng on those L brackets and hook up the power line for the joystick in the panel..... Did you get yours back from Messers yet?


I wired the truckside last night at the in laws. The headlight harness for the Super Duties are a tad short imho. Maybe D&D thinks we should strap them to the front of the cooling system in a straight line.?.?.? Meanwhile every other harness is 2' too long.....go figure.

My brackets went out UPS on Firday...they should be here tomorrow. You did ask him to mail them to you....Right?

Sooooo, you got your truck back?



NEUSWEDE;1366673 said:


> The two of you are having a hell of a time with your plows huh? Geez I wish I could had helped would had both of them done in a day and you guys would had been going crazy plowing things you shouldn't. :laughing:


I know, right! Thumbs Up I think this was the first plow install that I've I been so lackadaisical about.

I have a bad feeling about this up coming season. It feels like another 08' scenario to me.....


----------



## OrganicsL&L

RepoMan207;1368355 said:


> I wired the truckside last night at the in laws. The headlight harness for the Super Duties are a tad short imho. Maybe D&D thinks we should strap them to the front of the cooling system in a straight line.?.?.? Meanwhile every other harness is 2' too long.....go figure.
> 
> My brackets went out UPS on Firday...they should be here tomorrow. You did ask him to mail them to you....Right?
> 
> Sooooo, you got your truck back?
> 
> I know, right! Thumbs Up I think this was the first plow install that I've I been so lackadaisical about.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this up coming season. It feels like another 08' scenario to me.....


Wasn't plowing in '08, what was the deal then?


----------



## ddb maine

was 08-09 the year with a ton of snow? or was 09-10.... 08-09 nearly set records, then 09-10 was 3 events and mud all year. I think.


----------



## RepoMan207

OrganicsL&L;1368463 said:


> Wasn't plowing in '08, what was the deal then?


There was all of 6 plowable storms.........


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1368505 said:


> was 08 the year with a ton of snow? or was 09.... 08 nearly set records, then 09 was 3 events and mud all year. I think.


Maybe your right....it was 09-10 season. I had bought my first XLS......


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1368509 said:


> Maybe your right....it was 09-10 season. I had bought my first XLS......


Don't go jinxing us.

Can't do the 10th, I can do the 11th.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1368536 said:


> Don't go jinxing us.
> 
> Can't do the 10th, I can do the 11th.


Sunday would be much easier on me as well.

Mike......can you make it Sunday?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1368355 said:


> My brackets went out UPS on Firday...they should be here tomorrow. You did ask him to mail them to you....Right?Yes, I should get them today also
> 
> Sooooo, you got your truck back?Everythings done except I need to replace a fuel line... should be done tues or weds *knock on wood*
> 
> I know, right! Thumbs Up I think this was the first plow install that I've I been so lackadaisical about.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this up coming season. It feels like another 08' scenario to me.....


I hope not as I'm mostly seasonal this year



RepoMan207;1368538 said:


> Sunday would be much easier on me as well.
> 
> Mike......can you make it Sunday?


Yes, Where and What time are we meeting?


----------



## 06Sierra

07-08 was a record year up here, the year before I moved back. Since then, there has been more snow south than up here.


----------



## plowguy43

Mike - did you mean bucks naked BBQ? I'm up for that place, it has a great bar area


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1368650 said:


> Mike - did you mean bucks naked BBQ? I'm up for that place, it has a great bar area


Ya the one in Windham on 302


----------



## plowguy43

I love that place, good portions, good food, and good views.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1368696 said:


> I love that place, good portions, good food, and good views.


K all, Bobby and I have decided we're all meeting at Bucks Naked BBQ on 302 in Windham on Sunday Dec 11th at 1:00....... Now who's going with us?


----------



## plowguy43

Me!!! I'll be there. Oh wait, you weren't asking me


----------



## RepoMan207

It's about time you girls pulled up your skirts, and came to a demise....I mean descion. :laughing: 

I'll be there!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1368769 said:


> It's about time you girls pulled up your skirts, and came to a demise....I mean descion. :laughing:
> 
> I'll be there!


Bring your truck so I can have it....err I mean look at it


----------



## RepoMan207

Oh yes, she's coming with.


----------



## plowguy43

Supah, maybe I'll bring my truck and plow so you can check it out.


----------



## RepoMan207

Abso****inlutely!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I'm in and even better its within taxi distance. Might turn into another horror show! So it is going to be a truck show in the parking lot huh? Might have to polish up the 650 and bring it along so you can see a real truck with a real diesel motor.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1368804 said:


> I'm in and even better its within taxi distance. Might turn into another horror show! So it is going to be a truck show in the parking lot huh? Might have to polish up the 650 and bring it along so you can see a real truck with a real diesel motor.


You'll probably need the taxi to get you home from the truck breaking down rather than getting with the waitstaff LOL

I'll do my best to basically get you in bed this next time, just don't screw it up


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1368810 said:


> You'll probably need the taxi to get you home from the truck breaking down rather than getting with the waitstaff LOL
> 
> I'll do my best to basically get you in bed this next time, just don't screw it up


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1368810 said:


> I'll do my best to basically get you in bed this next time, just don't screw it up


LMAO....if someone that didn't know the full history behind that comment; they might just take that out of context :laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1368810 said:


> I'll do my best to basically get you in bed this next time, just don't screw it up


I didn't think I had to mention I'm straight but guess I have to. Hahaha


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1368714 said:


> K all, Bobby and I have decided we're all meeting at Bucks Naked BBQ on 302 in Windham on Sunday Dec 11th at 1:00....... Now who's going with us?


I'm not 100% sure on if I can make it or not. I will let you guys know some time this weak.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1368714 said:


> K all, Bobby and I have decided we're all meeting at Bucks Naked BBQ on 302 in Windham on Sunday Dec 11th at 1:00....... Now who's going with us?


I've been going to the auctions in Oxford every Sunday at 11am, awesome cash grabs there every week............I really don't want to miss this plow meeting and Windham isn't far at all........Mick, we can car pool I suppose.........decisions, decisions...........


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Moss Man;1369062 said:


> I've been going to the auctions in Oxford every Sunday at 11am, awesome cash grabs there every week............I really don't want to miss this plow meeting and Windham isn't far at all........Mick, we can car pool I suppose.........decisions, decisions...........


What kind of auction? Estate?

Shouldn't you be saving for a a loader!


----------



## Moss Man

NEUSWEDE;1369085 said:


> What kind of auction? Estate?
> 
> Shouldn't you be saving for a a loader!


There's an auction house set up there in an old Paris Farmer's Union warehouse, alot of the stuff is crappy, but they have some tools, furniture, appliances and stuff from time to time. They hold it every Sunday at 11am, they have concessions an all. I got a toolbox full of grease guns for 13 bucks, a new Homelite leaf blower for $22., some decent stuff for pennies on the dollar. Lotsa renecks there, if that kinda thing makes ya nervous!

I am saving for a loader, I'm looking forward to that! Thumbs Up


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1368714 said:


> K all, Bobby and I have decided we're all meeting at Bucks Naked BBQ on 302 in Windham on Sunday Dec 11th at 1:00....... Now who's going with us?


GODANMIT! I got church group.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1368860 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on if I can make it or not. I will let you guys know some time this weak.


Will, pull up your skirt and tell the girlfriend your going away with the boys for a day!



Moss Man;1369062 said:


> I've been going to the auctions in Oxford every Sunday at 11am, awesome cash grabs there every week............I really don't want to miss this plow meeting and Windham isn't far at all........Mick, we can car pool I suppose.........decisions, decisions...........


Carpool if you want too



bacwudzme;1369131 said:


> GODANMIT! I got church group.


:laughingete , I didnt picture you as a religious type!:laughing:


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;:laughing:Pete said:


> Yeah I couldnt picture myself going nether!!!!!!:laughing: Its been a long time since ive beenThumbs Up
> 
> I might be able to make it alot of xmas parties to go to, ugh!


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1368835 said:


> I didn't think I had to mention I'm straight but guess I have to. Hahaha


Touche'

I tried posting up last night but my phone wouldn't. I'm good to go for Sunday so I guess at least Mike, Ryan, and I will be there.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1369900 said:


> Touche'
> 
> I tried posting up last night but my phone wouldn't. I'm good to go for Sunday so I guess at least Mike, Ryan, and I will be there.


I'll be there.


----------



## plowguy43

Hot Damn now its a party! Moss I'll try not to scare you so much this time.


----------



## 06Sierra

5-9 inches of snow for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1370942 said:


> 5-9 inches of snow for tonight and tomorrow.


Several local radio stations are saying maybe 1"-2" of wet sloppy snow by morning and then clearing and warm.......what area is the 5"-9" predicted for?


----------



## 06Sierra

Northern part of the state. The storm warning says the heaviest snow will be west of a Caribou to Presque Isle line. I am in Fort Fairfield, a little east of that. Close enough that I could see those amounts, or hardly any.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1371012 said:


> Northern part of the state. The storm warning says the heaviest snow will be west of a Caribou to Presque Isle line. I am in Fort Fairfield, a little east of that. Close enough that I could see those amounts, or hardly any.


I'm in the Augusta(Livermore Falls) region, really not planning on mounting the plow just yet, but who knows!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

For the Portland Area I saw 1-3" yesterday this morning they are say it will be less than 1" Good and bad, rather not have a storm till the ground freezes but wouldn't mind a storm to get things rolling as the moisture is holding me up on a job with the city.


----------



## Moss Man

We need a solid freeze before we go to work, absolutely. It's hard to wish for colder temps though..............


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm ready for the snow to start falling. Just got paid for the last storm and I'd like a few more of those checks to start rolling in. 

I'll toss the plow on tonight just in case, if it doesn't get used the truck will just sit anyways...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone know if their saying anything for bangor?


----------



## mercer_me

I have had my eye on the weather for a while now. I really want to go to Old Town tonight to spend the night with my girl friend. But, I don't want to go across RT. 9 if it's ******.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1371047 said:


> I have had my eye on the weather for a while now. I really want to go to Old Town tonight to spend the night with my girl friend. But, I don't want to go across RT. 9 if it's ******.


what's that...an hour and half or so from your place?


----------



## 06Sierra

The ground was somewhat frozen until the end of last week. I need to get the pipe put on the plow so I don't tear up my driveway!


----------



## Mick76

snow sucks.......


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1371279 said:


> snow sucks.......


haha. Who runs fishers? My blizzard is 2.5 yrs old and only the vinyl on it is showing wear. This is one of the 550's I'm looking at. It looks like the fisher skin has seen some serious snow. Is this skin on its way out? It certainly is going to need a cutting edge soon.. Anyone feel free to chime in. Clearly sits to high on the truck


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1371279 said:


> snow sucks.......


Despite the fact that I understand your reasoning, and that I'm pretty much in the same boat as you this year, it still shocks me everytime you say that.....this being a Plow forum and all.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1371286 said:


> haha. Who runs fishers? My blizzard is 2.5 yrs old and only the vinyl on it is showing wear. This is one of the 550's I'm looking at. It looks like the fisher skin has seen some serious snow. Is this skin on its way out? It certainly is going to need a cutting edge soon.. Anyone feel free to chime in. Clearly sits to high on the truck


Nah, it's just the powder coating. If it were me I would paint it for the season, then tear it down on the off season and have it re powder coated.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1371287 said:


> Despite the fact that I understand your reasoning, and that I'm pretty much in the same boat as you this year, it still shocks me everytime you say that.....this being a Plow forum and all.


Thumbs Up Still wont be able to try the XLS! I might get the truck back by mid feb!...LOL... its all good as I'll explain at the "meet"....


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1371081 said:


> what's that...an hour and half or so from your place?


It's about two hours.



ddb maine;1371286 said:


> haha. Who runs fishers? My blizzard is 2.5 yrs old and only the vinyl on it is showing wear. This is one of the 550's I'm looking at. It looks like the fisher skin has seen some serious snow. Is this skin on its way out? It certainly is going to need a cutting edge soon.. Anyone feel free to chime in. Clearly sits to high on the truck


How many miles on the truck? What engine is in it? It doesn't look to bad to me.


----------



## ddb maine

its got 92k on the 6.0. The egr cooler and oil cooler were done 1500 mi ago. Which means if I change out the coolant now theres a good chance I can catch it before the sludge sets in. the other has 60k but an oasis report a mile long.... but its got an aluminum body...

If these two weren't in vermont it would be nice.

repo: thanks for the info.


----------



## ddb maine

the cab is pretty nice, the bed though is rough. even the frame underneath was a bit rusty before they threw the paint on it.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1371325 said:


> its got 92k on the 6.0. The egr cooler and oil cooler were done 1500 mi ago. Which means if I change out the coolant now theres a good chance I can catch it before the sludge sets in. the other has 60k but an oasis report a mile long.... but its got an aluminum body...
> 
> If these two weren't in vermont it would be nice.
> 
> repo: thanks for the info.





ddb maine;1371333 said:


> the cab is pretty nice, the bed though is rough. even the frame underneath was a bit rusty before they threw the paint on it.


Is the body rusted through? What year is it? From what I hear the early 6.0 weren't that great.


----------



## plowguy43

If the Oasis has a bunch of big stuff done on it then id steer clear of it. Turbos, heads, etc are all items you don't want to see on that report.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1371343 said:


> Is the body rusted through? What year is it? From what I hear the early 6.0 weren't that great.


Its not the engine, its the coolant. Its a silicate base.and breaks.down under intense heat. It forms a suspended sludge. This gets clogged in the oil cooler and limits flow to the egress cooler. International has a 6.0 in their mid weight truck. It uses an ec-1 coolant has far less issues than ford running a silicate coolant. Its a bad news travels fast thing. It is certainly a high maintenance engine. But its a strong performing engine. Its not like a 7.3 which is like an old tractor.just keeps going.


----------



## ddb maine

Egr cooler.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

The body and frame look about right for being mild steel and being in the northeast plowing. The body does look small for a f550 looks more like what would be on f350. 

I have a biased view towards the 6.0 because I had an 03 and had a lot of problems for a truck with under 60K. But that is not to say they were all bad I just think you have to pay attention to the service more. If it were me I would try and find a 7.3 with a good body but I am sure that is hard.

keep us posted.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan you should had held out for this truck http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2701659944.html

I have seen the guy around the area. Nice truck but not sure about what he says he has invested.


----------



## ddb maine

they arent budging from 259000.. hah. 

regarding fisher wiring. 2 pin 2 plug. what is that mm1?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1371619 said:


> they arent budging from 259000.. hah.
> 
> regarding fisher wiring. 2 pin 2 plug. what is that mm1?


Did I miss what year it is?


----------



## ddb maine

it was an 05. 97k mi, had the oil coler, egr and turbo replaced 2k ago.


----------



## ddb maine

I'm looking at a private sale in southern mass. sharp truck.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1371649 said:


> it was an 05. 97k mi, had the oil coler, egr and turbo replaced 2k ago.


Defintely wouldn't pay 26k atleast I wouldn't but it is that time of the year when plow trucks are in demand.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1371554 said:


> The body and frame look about right for being mild steel and being in the northeast plowing. The body does look small for a f550 looks more like what would be on f350.
> 
> I have a biased view towards the 6.0 because I had an 03 and had a lot of problems for a truck with under 60K. But that is not to say they were all bad I just think you have to pay attention to the service more. If it were me I would try and find a 7.3 with a good body but I am sure that is hard.
> 
> keep us posted.


I have a 350, and I have found a few 350's with 7.3l and I just dont like the idea. with 3k#'s my truck is real soft and a bit unstable. DWR would help but nothing like the help of 19,500 gvw. I'm looking for a 9' bed specifically. same length as the 350 so I know it will do the driveways if I need it to.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1371655 said:


> I have a 350, and I have found a few 350's with 7.3l and I just dont like the idea. with 3k#'s my truck is real soft and a bit unstable. DWR would help but nothing like the help of 19,500 gvw. I'm looking for a 9' bed specifically. same length as the 350 so I know it will do the driveways if I need it to.


I get what your saying I have an 08 F550 with 9' iroquois dump and it can go anywhere my 10 f350 srw can.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1371676 said:


> I get what your saying I have an 08 F550 with 9' iroquois dump and it can go anywhere my 10 f350 srw can.


ill give ya 23 for it....

What exactly do you do? construction, landscape?


----------



## plowguy43

If its a 2 plug then id assume its a multiplex system.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ground soft and snow is coming, was not able to load the tires on the tractor, tried tonight and the pump let go making a big mess on my floor!! sometimes the cheapest pump is not the best, i guess i will go to lowes and get a good one since this harbor frieght one is junk


----------



## 06Sierra

It snowed here for a while this morning. Just started again an hour ago. I won't be plowing until I get the tabs welded on the pipe tomorrow afternoon. I would relocate a lot of gravel if I do!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1371686 said:


> ill give ya 23 for it....
> 
> What exactly do you do? construction, landscape?


Landscape Construction and Excavation


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1371307 said:


> Thumbs Up Still wont be able to try the XLS! I might get the truck back by mid feb!...LOL... its all good as I'll explain at the "meet"....


Oh boy....I can't wait to hear the story.

I tried mine out tonight. I stole my truck back from Rowe and picked the plow up minutes before Messer closed.

Messer was unaware that the hoses were already installed on these new plows....they tried charging me for correcting them. They did a great job getting everything taken care of though. Bump stop bolt installed, Center pin torqued, hoses corrected, and they even got me a new set of lights for her under warranty. The old ones had seal issue....mishap at the Grote factory I would say. I still need to install the deflector, guide polls, adjust the Quill, adjust the chain length, and correct a blinker issue. My left one isn't working...I may've botched a splice, we'll see.

The truck handles it great though, even without ballast. I was absolutely amazed. The fact they don't recommend the XLS for this truck, but they did on my old one....it doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1371352 said:


> If the Oasis has a bunch of big stuff done on it then id steer clear of it. Turbos, heads, etc are all items you don't want to see on that report.


Absolutely. And there are many out there with the same story book....I looked at several that couldn't stay out of the shop for more then a week at a time. There are some good ones out there though.....high maintenance on EGR's and Injectors, the occasional reservoir and coolers, but they held there own on the mileage scale.



NEUSWEDE;1371562 said:


> Ryan you should had held out for this truck http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2701659944.html
> 
> I have seen the guy around the area. Nice truck but not sure about what he says he has invested.


Damn it! As it is I'm seriously contemplating returning this one before the 30 days is up! I'm having a serious case of buyers remorse. Nothing towards the truck, it what it is, but for what I need, I'm looking at another $9k plus, or another truck payment. Damn banks!

Same here. Pricing is WAY off. He doesn't drive her easy either. I saw it pulling out of Lee Dodge a few months ago.



plowguy43;1371744 said:


> If its a 2 plug then id assume its a multiplex system.


Same thought.

DDB .... You can pop the hood, check for a Motor Relay...if it's there, then it's just missing a control harness, if not, chances are it's a multiplex system. Or you could simply check the control plug in under the dash...4 pin is multiplex, 6 pin straight blade, 10 pin round is EzV. If it's a 6 pin, with only 2 connectors at the grill, then your looking at an old straight blade relay system.


----------



## ddb maine

Repo. Read your post about fleet flex, multiplex. So if that is what this has, it will run any of the new fishers? v plow, xls?


----------



## ddb maine

Its an 05, when did this multiplex thing come out?


----------



## 06Sierra

I thought they went to a 2 plug set up on straight blades a few years back?


----------



## Moss Man

Another screwed up forecast, we never got one single flake of snow here. It's just as well, there's too much mud out there to be plowing just yet.


----------



## 06Sierra

We have 4 or 5 inches so far and it is still coming down. It is supposed to snow until early afternoon.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1372187 said:


> Its an 05, when did this multiplex thing come out?


I wanna say 06/07 was when it came out but don't quote me. Regardless, he could've upgraded equipment along the way (my plow is a 2011, my truck is a 1999  )



RepoMan07 said:


> The truck handles it great though, even without ballast. I was absolutely amazed. The fact they don't recommend the XLS for this truck, but they did on my old one....it doesn't make any sense to me at all.


Difference between a Ford/Dodge and a GM, sorry but I had to. The only reason they don't recommend it on your SD is its a Crew Cab Diesel. Much heavier than your GMC on the front end. But it will still hold a plow better.


----------



## 06Sierra

Darn Ford and dodge guys always basing GM. Must be because they know we are driving better vehicles!

The national weather service has a facebook page just came across it tonight. They post the storm totals. 9" here according to them. 

Just kidding on the Ford/Dodge/GM comment. They are all good. I don't want to start any brand bashing.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey DDB, not sure if this is what your looking for, dosen't have a plow and is only a 350.... http://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/2743040023.html


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1372187 said:


> Its an 05, when did this multiplex thing come out?


Pretty sure it came out in 2006 when the XV was introduced because that is when I got my XV and it has it.

Ryan- Was that you today I saw over by exit 8 in the white ford crew cab?


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1372886 said:


> Hey DDB, not sure if this is what your looking for, dosen't have a plow and is only a 350.... http://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/2743040023.html


Thanks bud. I have found a few of these 350's with dumps. I just can't imagine putting a 2yd sander in a one ton. Am I crazytrying to find a nice 550 is turning out to be a bit more difficult than I thought. Anyone have a 350 dump?how does it handle weight?


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1372892 said:


> Pretty sure it came out in 2006 when the XV was introduced because that is when I got my XV and it has it.
> 
> Ryan- Was that you today I saw over by exit 8 in the white ford crew cab?


Ya, I saw your truck by exit 8 also......at the TPs Showcase parking lot!....LOLOL...why were we not invited?...LOL


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1372914 said:


> Thanks bud. I have found a few of these 350's with dumps. I just can't imagine putting a 2yd sander in a one ton. Am I crazytrying to find a nice 550 is turning out to be a bit more difficult than I thought. Anyone have a 350 dump?how does it handle weight?


a 2 yard spreader in an f350 DRW is fine. I used to have an 03 f350 drw with 9' dump and it had a 9' 2.5 yard spreader and it handled it fine. My f550 has a 4 yard spreader and that is fine. I would say if your not going bigger than a 2 yard f350 will be fine and easier to find and for less money. F550 holds value very well because there is a big demand. Most drive them into the ground because they are so beefy. I think you can find one but you'll pay a premium because everyone is looking for them.


----------



## 06Sierra

It only took 45 minutes to get the driveway done, taking it easy. Last year it took almost an hour and a half with two sheds and a wood pile to get around. I didn't tear the driveway up too bad either. I was hoping to get the pipe put on this afternoon but it didn't happen. It should be on by the next time I have to plow. I hate having a gravel driveway!!!


----------



## mercer_me

There was about an in in the Orono and Old Town area. I saw one of Laplante's trucks in Orono this morning.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1372184 said:


> Repo. Read your post about fleet flex, multiplex. So if that is what this has, it will run any of the new fishers? v plow, xls?


Exactly. It's nice that they're converting everything to one system.



ddb maine;1372187 said:


> Its an 05, when did this multiplex thing come out?


ummm, 3 years ago I think. The previous owner could of upgraded to a newer plow.



06Sierra;1372215 said:


> I thought they went to a 2 plug set up on straight blades a few years back?


Not straight blade...well, not the SD/HD/MC's anyway. Just the HT's and homesteaders.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1372366 said:


> Difference between a Ford/Dodge and a GM, sorry but I had to. The only reason they don't recommend it on your SD is its a Crew Cab Diesel. Much heavier than your GMC on the front end. But it will still hold a plow better.


As soon as I started reading this post, I knew what was comming. 

It's recomended for my truck after all. EMatch is based off the 17" wheel package. Another guy with a 2012 had the same issue, and called Fisher to see what was up....so naturally I followed suite today and discovered the same thing.



NEUSWEDE;1372892 said:


> Pretty sure it came out in 2006 when the XV was introduced because that is when I got my XV and it has it.
> 
> Ryan- Was that you today I saw over by exit 8 in the white ford crew cab?


Yup, your right. It doesn't seem like they've been out that long, but they have.

Yup, that was me. I waved once I relized it was you, but I had just passed you at that point. I dropped it back at Rowe for them to finish a laundry list of stuff. I'm sporting a 00 Taurus now......I'm pimp'n now man!

I bought a new steering wheel for it because it was peeling in certain spots, but when they installed it, they cut the oval FORD symbol....too bad it was the actual air bag section, now they have to replace the whole airbag assembly on their own dime.



Mick76;1372920 said:


> Ya, I saw your truck by exit 8 also......at the TPs Showcase parking lot!....LOLOL...why were we not invited?...LOL


What's that...you want to change the venue to TP's on Sunday? Ok, fine by me. Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine

Swede. What is the difference between the 550 and 350. Are the Axels different? Is it merely suspension? Bagged 350 vs 550


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1373310 said:


> As soon as I started reading this post, I knew what was comming.
> 
> It's recomended for my truck after all. EMatch is based off the 17" wheel package. Another guy with a 2012 had the same issue, and called Fisher to see what was up....so naturally I followed suite today and discovered the same thing.
> 
> What's that...you want to change the venue to TP's on Sunday? Ok, fine by me. Thumbs Up


Well now that you sold your white car and bought a Truck I can't make fun of you anymore. PT's works for me  but I know it would just mean trouble.



ddb maine;1373611 said:


> Swede. What is the difference between the 550 and 350. Are the Axels different? Is it merely suspension? Bagged 350 vs 550


I'm nearly positive the 450/550's have a larger Frame, definitely have different axles (especially the front which is why they have those huge fender flares).


----------



## ddb maine

yeah the 350 - 450/550 is like the 150- 250/350. Very different. damn. 

Keeeeeep on looking.


----------



## RepoMan207

Have you tried Ebay or Truck Paper online?


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah Ive tried both.
found an 02 with 28k mi. they want an arm and a leg but money always talks.
Lets see if they reply to the email first. So many people post on CL and don't respond.

The entire 10 day forecast has gone from all 30's to all 40's.... im with you repo... 
'11-'12 =


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1374104 said:


> The entire 10 day forecast has gone from all 30's to all 40's.... im with you repo...
> '11-'12 =


What do you mean? We've already had 14 inches with those two storms in my area...hell that's almost 20% of our seasonal totals... and its just the beginning of Dec


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1373714 said:


> yeah the 350 - 450/550 is like the 150- 250/350. Very different. damn.
> 
> Keeeeeep on looking.


I would disagree with that. 450/550 have thicker frame and different rear suspension bigger brakes, better turning radius. F350 and F550 can carry the same in the front for a plow. I think if your not doing a whole lot with it in the summer hauling and your only using 2 yard spreader you will be happier with the F350 in my opinion. Maintenance is a lot cheeper. 19.5 tires are not cheap and not a lot of options. Weighs less and is better on fuel. F550 are not going to be cheap for example. In 08 when I bought my f550 it came from the body pool was 50k with xl trim with power upgrade and 40/20/40 seats, steel wheels and 9' mild steel dump. An f350 drw with 9'stainless body xlt package premium alcoa wheels and 9.5 Fisher XV was the same price. The F350 with the same options as my f550 was 35K 15K difference, so the price is going to be higher on used than a comparable f350.
If you don't plan to use it daily I would go with the 350, just throwing my opinion out there.


----------



## plowguy43

Dylan, I think he was stating that there are big differences between the 350 and 450/550 using his analogy.

I think a 350 dually dump would be perfect. Plus there are some awesome deals on duallys right now, they seem to be cheaper than SRW 350's.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1372914 said:


> Thanks bud. I have found a few of these 350's with dumps. I just can't imagine putting a 2yd sander in a one ton. Am I crazytrying to find a nice 550 is turning out to be a bit more difficult than I thought. Anyone have a 350 dump?how does it handle weight?


I've been running a 2 yd sander in a one ton for years..... Never been an issue ... I also take the duels off and run 10 ply studded singles... Way better traction . I fill it 1/2 to 3/4 for a typical snow storm for the odd drive that needs sand and for counter weight . If i'm doing allot of sanding I then fill it for the job..


----------



## bacwudzme

I would be calling the insurance agent and giving VINs on a 350 and a 550 you might just **** a chicken when you know the premium difference. and in my .02 on the dump go Mason body so the can side load shingles, pallets of concrete, lifts on lumber ect., ect.


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1374170 said:


> I would be calling the insurance agent and giving VINs on a 350 and a 550 you might just **** a chicken when you know the premium difference. and in my .02 on the dump go Mason body so the can side load shingles, pallets of concrete, lifts on lumber ect., ect.


Ive got the side load option on my dump trailer.... best upgrade i ever bought!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I wish my f550 had fold down sides that is when when the dump body roll off for the f650 was built it got a passenger side fold down, but being 14' long it is a ***** to fold up alone. 

No I mean like a f150 to a f250/f350 from end for plowing. difference between f350 drw and f550 is mostly back end weight and unless you wacked in the head like me and freight it all the time no need for a f550. Another note front tires on f550 wear out quick!


----------



## Greenmonster

ddb maine;1372914 said:


> Thanks bud. I have found a few of these 350's with dumps. I just can't imagine putting a 2yd sander in a one ton. Am I crazytrying to find a nice 550 is turning out to be a bit more difficult than I thought. Anyone have a 350 dump?how does it handle weight?


Hi guys, I didn't see a NH thread so I figured I check your's out. I'm from Wakefield, NH (borders Acton) and I do recognize a few of the names here. Hope you guys get some snow and we all have a good season.

ddb, we run a 2 yd spreader in a 2001 F-350. we run the truck primarily on flat asphalt and keep it filled with straight salt for ballast. No problems here with it at all and it handles that load fine.

We're looking for another 550 as well, and there aren't a lot of them out there. I did coincidentally look at 2 of them today in southern Maine. There is a 2008 at Rowe Ford although it is a long wheel base and appears to have been neglected a bit. It does have Western push plates and wiring. The other one, I'd like to keep to myself for now anyhow  There is also a new listing on CL today for an 08 in Plaistow, NH.

Not sure what you are looking to spend, but none of these are under $30k.

550 definitely does cost more to run and maintain. We're primarily landscape construction, and have decided that 550 really is the minimum size for us. But if the 350 will do most of what you need it's certainly a much more cost effective option. Good luck.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Greenmonster;1374223 said:


> We're looking for another 550 as well, and there aren't a lot of them out there. I did coincidentally look at 2 of them today in southern Maine. There is a 2008 at Rowe Ford although it is a long wheel base and appears to have been neglected a bit. QUOTE]
> 
> If your talking about the white one, Steer clear of it. It is there because it was owned by a landscape company that made a deal with ford for them to buy it back towards a new one because of problems it had with the motor because they ran Diesel that had water in it and once water goes through the system does a lot of damage. That truck was in commercial service for 5 months with the motor out. Not sure what they did to it but if you talk to the night service guys they know all about it.
> 
> Im pretty sure I know the other F550 your talking about and if I am then it has been babied.
> 
> if you can wait till spring there will be more deals out there.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1374275 said:


> Greenmonster;1374223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're looking for another 550 as well, and there aren't a lot of them out there. I did coincidentally look at 2 of them today in southern Maine. There is a 2008 at Rowe Ford although it is a long wheel base and appears to have been neglected a bit. QUOTE]
> 
> If your talking about the white one, Steer clear of it. It is there because it was owned by a landscape company that made a deal with ford for them to buy it back towards a new one because of problems it had with the motor because they ran Diesel that had water in it and once water goes through the system does a lot of damage. That truck was in commercial service for 5 months with the motor out. Not sure what they did to it but if you talk to the night service guys they know all about it.
> 
> Im pretty sure I know the other F550 your talking about and if I am then it has been babied.
> 
> if you can wait till spring there will be more deals out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, Jim (Ford Service Writer) & I were talking about this one just last week.
Click to expand...


----------



## ddb maine

Mick: I'm at a loss for words with you and your seasonal banter...:laughing:

others: Some very good food for thought. Throughout the summer I do build additions and larger "party" decks, as one customer so kindly phrased it. 3-4 per summer, and they require 4-12 yds 3/4 stone. yds and yds of topsoil, removing excess gravel etc... That is the part that has me thinking 550 or 450. I now know the 350 will take care of my winter routine which is good and I appreciate the information. I rent the excavator and skid and the issue I am running into is not being able to take the material away. Right now I have to rent a dump trailer requiring two trucks... Swede it sounds like you do similar things to me on a possibly larger scale.

Swede heres the scale of my projects. These are the largest of my recent projects.
Both of these had stamped concrete slabs, if anyone ever needs concrete work the guy I use is amazing, And they required 12-15 yds of stone each. It would be nice to be able to start charging for all this material instead of paying.


----------



## ddb maine

Greenmonster;1374223 said:


> Hi guys, I didn't see a NH thread so I figured I check your's out. I'm from Wakefield, NH (borders Acton) and I do recognize a few of the names here. Hope you guys get some snow and we all have a good season.
> 
> ddb, we run a 2 yd spreader in a 2001 F-350. we run the truck primarily on flat asphalt and keep it filled with straight salt for ballast. No problems here with it at all and it handles that load fine.
> 
> We're looking for another 550 as well, and there aren't a lot of them out there. I did coincidentally look at 2 of them today in southern Maine. There is a 2008 at Rowe Ford although it is a long wheel base and appears to have been neglected a bit. It does have Western push plates and wiring. The other one, I'd like to keep to myself for now anyhow  There is also a new listing on CL today for an 08 in Plaistow, NH.
> 
> Not sure what you are looking to spend, but none of these are under $30k.
> 
> 550 definitely does cost more to run and maintain. We're primarily landscape construction, and have decided that 550 really is the minimum size for us. But if the 350 will do most of what you need it's certainly a much more cost effective option. Good luck.


Ive done a bit of work in wakefield. didn't quite understand the township thing at first and wasted a lot of time, and gas, trying to find the town hall.


----------



## Dewey

Those decks look like a project that the cedar decking I saw would look good on !! Wink Wink


----------



## ddb maine

Hahahaha! I have a friend whois planning on opening a cedar shake mill. Might be calling you for some prices. I'm building a 10x20 green house.next year and plan on building it timber frame either cedar.or pine. Ill be sending you a list for that in the coming months.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DDB- heres the answer to your solution, you look like you do awesome work so instead of wasting time with material, sub to me the dirt work and then sit back and have a cold beverage while you make money off me and get it done faster as my material costs and overhead is a lot lower then yours for the dirt work! Now the carpentry I am aweful at so cant help you there. 

Who is doing your stamping?

450/550 will handle more but not really that much more. That is why I say if it isn't a daily use I would spend the extra money. If you beef up the suspension in a 350 you can handle as much as a 550. The pump and hydros on and f350 and f550 for the dump are usually about the same depending upon body. I got the f550 because I am freighting it every day of the week and can stand handle the every day abuse more, with an f350 It would do it but every day use would wear it out more. Also to comment on earlier I think the wheel base is the same in f550 and f350. My f550 is a 138" wheel base and pretty sure my F350 drw was the same. 

There are pros and cons to both just trying to give insight. F550 is a good truck but it by no means is hauling double what a f350 will. If you really want to move material bump to a F650 or International 4300 with a 10 foot dump then you will be hauling double a f350. Also you will find a better deal on f650, International 4300 or any other 25,999 gvw.


----------



## plowguy43

Dylan are you coming tomorrow to the meet?


----------



## ddb maine

My stamping is done by Jeff Prebble.out of grey. Ill post up a few photos when I'm done with work. I absolutely appreciate the info. Running an excavator and skid is way to much fun to give up!


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1374681 said:


> Hahahaha! I have a friend whois planning on opening a cedar shake mill. Might be calling you for some prices. I'm building a 10x20 green house.next year and plan on building it timber frame either cedar.or pine. Ill be sending you a list for that in the coming months.


I have a cousin that has a Shingle/shake mill down the road from me.... I have sawed out a few Cedar post and beam grean houses..


----------



## Mick76

Ya so who is going?..... I think this is who's going so far.....
Mossman...Pete
Repoman....Ryan
plowguy43...bobby
mick76.....mike

Pete, clamdigger,Dewey,Dylan, Will, ddb ?...any of you guys going tomorrow?


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1375031 said:


> Ya so who is going?..... I think this is who's going so far.....
> Mossman...Pete
> Repoman....Ryan
> plowguy43...bobby
> mick76.....mike
> 
> Pete, clamdigger,Dewey,Dylan, Will, ddb ?...any of you guys going tomorrow?


not 100% sure yet........... Ill let you know in the morning.......................Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

I don't know about you boys, but I have been watching the long range forcasts and so far theres nothing... Something needs to change


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1375096 said:


> I don't know about you boys, but I have been watching the long range forcasts and so far theres nothing... Something needs to change


Bite your tongue!.......


----------



## GMCHD plower

^^ Haha Mick, but some of use don't get to charge unless it snows.. And some of us like to ride our snowmobiles....


----------



## ddb maine

Heres the stamped concrete I was speaking of.

Although the thought of hanging out with a bunch of stir crazy plow drivers when its 40* sounds like a blast... I've got 20 or so downed tree in the back I got to start draggin out of the woods, and I've got 3 trees cut that need to get split and stacked....

Let's settle this dodge ford chevy thing once and for all. Everyone bring chain, and the most trees up out of the woods takes the title.

I'll get together with you boys one of these days


----------



## Dewey

I've been doing a Snow Dance out on my deck everynight !!! Maybe if more of us did it the weather would change ,,,, My Father has a X-mas tree lot in Augusta He needs my help tommorrow.... I guess he figures it's his bussiest weekend so I gotta pass on tommorrow.. Hopefully the next one will be a go


----------



## ddb maine

bacwudzme;1374170 said:


> I would be calling the insurance agent and giving VINs on a 350 and a 550 you might just **** a chicken when you know the premium difference. and in my .02 on the dump go Mason body so the can side load shingles, pallets of concrete, lifts on lumber ect., ect.


Already had them quote an 05 550. $588.00 a year. 1 mil liability and $100 deductable.
Better then what I am paying for the 350. Looks like I'll be moving the 350.


----------



## 06Sierra

Possible rain later in the week and xmas week there is a possibility of a decent storm, from what I am hearing.


----------



## ddb maine

" The rear suspension on F-450 trucks used Dana 80 axles while F-550 models used a Dana 135 until 2005 model" just some info I found.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1375220 said:


> Let's settle this dodge ford chevy thing once and for all. Everyone bring chain, and the most trees up out of the woods takes the title.


That sounds like more fun than sitting in a resturant! I know you live by a big pond so it has to be wet from all the rain so it might just be a survival of the fittest in the 4x4 department!


----------



## plowguy43

I bet i'd win the tree pull off. No way those wittle V8's will keep up and those Diesels need to spool to make any power. I got 400ft/lbs off idle with less weight- Winning!

Pete you coming or what?


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah it didn't start snowing until January last year then we got killed so I'm still hoping we get a good winter!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1375663 said:


> Oh yeah it didn't start snowing until January last year then we got killed so I'm still hoping we get a good winter!


To be exact...... It snow on these days...Thumbs Up
12-23, 12-27, 1-13, 1-18, 1-21, 2-1, 2-2, 2-6, 2-25, 2-28, and 4-1.... 91 inches in my area..about 3 less storms then "normal" but they all dropped a good amount of snow!payup


----------



## plowguy43

I remember the 12/27 storm cause my second son was born 12/26 and I had to leave my wife in the hospital. That was when I got the xblade from Pete.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1375691 said:


> I remember the 12/27 storm cause my second son was born 12/26 and I had to leave my wife in the hospital. That was when I got the xblade from Pete.


Ha, I was in the same boat 10 years ago!..wicked snowstorm and my wife had a hard delivery (24 hours of pushing) my buddy took my route while she was pushing and after my daughter was born and the wife was resting I went out plowing!Thumbs Up


----------



## dmcarpentry

Have fun guys I'll call when I get out and see if your still there


----------



## ddb maine

I have a good friend living on the Gorham standish line. Needs someone to plow this winter. Anyone in that area?


----------



## RepoMan207

Where abouts exactly.


----------



## ddb maine

1/2 mi down 114 from 114 and 35


----------



## Moss Man

Another fine outting at the Naked BBQ, a little tamer than the last, but interesting just the same! The Super-Dutys had us outnumbered 3-0, we'll have to work on that next time around.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1376115 said:


> 1/2 mi down 114 from 114 and 35


I better pass, I just cut that area out of my route this year in an effort to stream line things. If he gets in a bind from time to time, I'll help out after my route is complete.


----------



## ddb maine

Absolutely understand and appreciate your ability to say no.

They have someone who plowed last year but it sounds like typical bs. Only when hes out of work, rickety truck and tears up the driveway and left a huge... 1yd pile of gravel. Its not a small driveway, and its all blue stone chip. 3/8" So I can understand some is unavoidable.

Anyways any other takers?


Repo, send me a pm I'm wondering what you paid for the xls at langs.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1376269 said:


> Another fine outting at the Naked BBQ, a little tamer than the last, but interesting just the same! The Super-Dutys had us outnumbered 3-0, we'll have to work on that next time around.


Very true indeed. I'm thinking it was tamer since it was a much quieter venue then last time since it wasn't very busy - oddly enough. That place is usually hoppin'. Ryan certainly won best of show for his new ride, it sure is pretty.

Too bad I got phone calls from both Ryan and Drew asking me to pick them up when their 6.4's broke down - Kidding 

Oh yeah, I didn't take my truck to the meet - might as well get that out of the way before everyone jumps in HAHA


----------



## Mick76

Much tamer!... Which isnt always a bad thing ..... BUT .......... I think we should make Buffalo Wild Wings and Things our regular hangout!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1376957 said:


> Much tamer!... Which isnt always a bad thing ..... BUT .......... I think we should make Buffalo Wild Wings and Things our regular hangout!


I agree with that, plus that waitress needs us to help support her 6 children.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1377028 said:


> I agree with that, plus that waitress needs us to help support her 6 children.


Absolutely. There is always So Po as well. 

On a side note...which do you think she spends more on; the kids, or the recreational pharmaceuticals?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1377053 said:


> Absolutely. There is always So Po as well.
> 
> On a side note...which do you think she spends more on; the kids, or the recreational pharmaceuticals?


That's an easy one


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bobby you talk a lot of crap about the fords but atleast we brought ours, we have yet to see this dodge that is so awesome. Could had atleast had the tow truck guy drag it down. :laughing:

I'm starting to think you just drive around with a snow blower in the back of the charger.

Joking aside good meet just hardcore lack of talent.


----------



## Greenmonster

NEUSWEDE;1374275 said:


> If your talking about the white one, Steer clear of it. It is there because it was owned by a landscape company that made a deal with ford for them to buy it back towards a new one because of problems it had with the motor because they ran Diesel that had water in it and once water goes through the system does a lot of damage. That truck was in commercial service for 5 months with the motor out. Not sure what they did to it but if you talk to the night service guys they know all about it.
> 
> Im pretty sure I know the other F550 your talking about and if I am then it has been babied.
> 
> if you can wait till spring there will be more deals out there.


yeah, i backed off the one at Rowe. it was just soooo obvious that it was not well maintained. Plus, I really got the impression the salesman was lying to me. said he didn't know much about the truck, it was from North Carolina. Sure, lots of trucks from North CArolina have plows and sanders, right? 

The other one is the 2007 Black 550 in Gorham. It is in nice shape, appears as though it was indeed babied. I'd like to wait until spring but I can't. We're running 6 trucks plowing this season and I have zero back-up.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Greenmonster;1377399 said:


> yeah, i backed off the one at Rowe. it was just soooo obvious that it was not well maintained. Plus, I really got the impression the salesman was lying to me. said he didn't know much about the truck, it was from North Carolina. Sure, lots of trucks from North CArolina have plows and sanders, right?
> 
> The other one is the 2007 Black 550 in Gorham. It is in nice shape, appears as though it was indeed babied. I'd like to wait until spring but I can't. We're running 6 trucks plowing this season and I have zero back-up.


Rowe Ford I will never buy a truck from ever again. When I bought my 08 the head of Commercial Sales Bob Whiting treated me like dogchit after I signed the papers and brought another sale in for him. my 10 came from another dealer that treated me great and still does. Rowe Commercial Service still services my trucks and are great. Was just in tonight for a multi point inspection before my warrenty runs out on my 10 and talked about the white f550 they said the same thing run!

The Black is Superior management great guys and that truck has been babied. It will be hard to find a 6.0 in better condition.

good luck


----------



## Greenmonster

Swede, thanks for the input. very helpful. we're moving forward on the 6.0. Bob is the guy who told me it was from NC. I'm sure he doesn't care we aren't buying it.... he has a dealer in MA that is banging down his door for it. Yeah, sure.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Greenmonster;1377583 said:


> Swede, thanks for the input. very helpful. we're moving forward on the 6.0. Bob is the guy who told me it was from NC. I'm sure he doesn't care we aren't buying it.... he has a dealer in MA that is banging down his door for it. Yeah, sure.


Bob's a dick and I am not the only person who feels this way. He will lie and cheat to get what he wants. That truck has sat there for sale for atleast 8 months and will be there for another 8. Didn't come from NC came from 30min up 95. Good Luck hope everything works with the 6.0


----------



## RepoMan207

I dealt with Bob about 6 months ago when I was thinking about buying that flatbed that they had out there...total [email protected]@hole doesn't even begin to describe that guy. I did a double take at his card to make sure he was even in sales.


----------



## ddb maine

any of you guys knowledgeable on the 6.0L. 

drove an 04. 75K a 7 out of 10 barely any rust even on the frame and leaves. It needs either an egr cooler or headgaskets. The ect and eot temps stayed within spec, but when it hit full boost, 33 psi, it lost power and started blowing white smoke... First instinct is to run. second thought is damn that truck is in really great shape minus the motor which is about to get rebuilt... how long does this fix last? and if I get it with all new parts what are the chances of keeping it running well. 
I want experience stories.


----------



## RepoMan207

Run the oasis report, dollars to doughnuts its had a problematic life. 75k on an 04 with little sign of wear, it probably never ventured far from a shop. Luckily I have no personal experience with the 6.0, but I've looked and researched many in my hunt for a new truck, and I can tell you that faulty egr coolers and subsequent head gasket jobs are prominent on the more lengthy oasis reports. Out of the forty something reports that I've read over the last 6 months or so, I can also say confidently that when you see such things on a report, it's not a solo act, rather a repeat offender. I've been in your shoes atleast a dozen times over the last 6 months, it absolutely sucks. All you can do is your due diligence, then reason with yourself afterwards.


----------



## plowguy43

True that. With the 6.0 you either find one with very little issues if any, or you find one thats a problem child. 

Tough part is, there are soooo many 6.0's out there that its hard to find the good ones as many guys drop their sh*t ones just before warranty runs out.


----------



## ddb maine

The oasis was clean. Maintenance. And pcim flashes. Spoke to the oringinal owner of the truck and he loved it like a child. Sold the business and a guy bought it 9 months ago. It doesn't look like he had the same regard. I told myself if this truck came back with a clean oasis that it was.going to be the one... I locked down the truck this morning. Now its going into service on high priority see what they find. I appreciate all the info you guys have provided. I have read for hours.and.hours.and.hours about.the 6.0 and my justification to myself is finding one with the clean oasis. Frame and everything in good shape and new egr cooler, oil cooler, head gaskets. I can tweak it slightly from there. Ec-1 coolant coolant filter etc. Here goes nothin


----------



## plowguy43

Delete the EGR, put ARP headstuds in it, upgrade the cooler, and run an SCT program on it. My buddy is selling his off his 05 for $250 I think. Has 3 custom tunes on it, and 3 'can' tunes, but the custom tunes turn off the EGR in all of them.


----------



## ddb maine

ill have to read more on the chip. I've heard if you plan the chip you MUST do head studs, not that I dont trust the info But when something goes I need to fix it so its good preventative maintenance to thoroughly inform ones self. Turns out the Gm is the same guy I bought my wifes car from, joe galetta. I like him and I don't remember the last guy I liked. way more comfortable about this, he actually knows quite a bit about the diesels. Sounds like he actually listens to his techs. enough time for photos,

Plow is like brand new.. 9'


----------



## NEUSWEDE

nice truck, your a braver man than me. One tip I will give is to plug that truck in, in the winter. My 6.0 if I didn't plug it in, it wasn't starting for nothing. In my opinion it is better on the motor. I am spoiled with the 6.4's because they start like gas engines.


----------



## RepoMan207

Joe.... I was wondering where he went. He was partial owner of Casco Bay Ford...well, still is, they're going through some ugly thing right now with it. Joe is a good guy, I knew him from way back at Yankee.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1378389 said:


> Joe.... I was wondering where he went. He was partial owner of Casco Bay Ford...well, still is, they're going through some ugly thing right now with it. Joe is a good guy, I knew him from way back at Yankee.


shows what I know, thought he was still there bought an explorer from him in 04.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1378385 said:


> nice truck, your a braver man than me. One tip I will give is to plug that truck in, in the winter. My 6.0 if I didn't plug it in, it wasn't starting for nothing. In my opinion it is better on the motor. I am spoiled with the 6.4's because they start like gas engines.


Yeah I am definately jumping in head first. But I feel I have enough knowledge on the subject, and a 12/12k warranty. Which for a 8yr old truck is pretty nice, no where else was willing to give me even a 30 day.

Id say on the 1-10 deal scale, 10 being a friggen steal This is definately only a mid range deal, no steal. I have always said though, if I get another truck it will match the 350... and this is about as close as I am going to get.

They still need to prove it to me. I plan on checking everything on it. When the time comes I'm going to try and get a trailer together with 10k on it and make sure ALL the bugs are worked out.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1378421 said:


> Yeah I am definately jumping in head first. But I feel I have enough knowledge on the subject, and a 12/12k warranty. Which for a 8yr old truck is pretty nice, no where else was willing to give me even a 30 day.


Nice on the warrenty. I know what you mean about the 30 day, I am running into that with a big iron purchase I am trying to make, they want all the money but a taillight warranty.


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah that was the first question I had.
"So it needs to get rebuilt, what's the warranty?"
It's got a 2.5 yrd sander. not stainless but it honestly is in pretty decent shape.

I dont know what these dealers are thinking not putting a warranty behind their vehicles. If you are getting such a good deal on it I can understand but to be high on the price and offer no backup... Makes you wonder.


----------



## ddb maine

swede, what do you run for additive? Ive read good things about DieselKleen.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1378101 said:


> The oasis was clean. Maintenance. And pcim flashes. Spoke to the oringinal owner of the truck and he loved it like a child. Sold the business and a guy bought it 9 months ago. It doesn't look like he had the same regard. I told myself if this truck came back with a clean oasis that it was.going to be the one... I locked down the truck this morning. Now its going into service on high priority see what they find. I appreciate all the info you guys have provided. I have read for hours.and.hours.and.hours about.the 6.0 and my justification to myself is finding one with the clean oasis. Frame and everything in good shape and new egr cooler, oil cooler, head gaskets. I can tweak it slightly from there. Ec-1 coolant coolant filter etc. Here goes nothin





plowguy43;1378105 said:


> Delete the EGR, put ARP headstuds in it, upgrade the cooler, and run an SCT program on it. My buddy is selling his off his 05 for $250 I think. Has 3 custom tunes on it, and 3 'can' tunes, but the custom tunes turn off the EGR in all of them.


yup he has it right if it is going to be apart make sure they put head studs, and might as well delete the egr while they are there, will cost them less to put a delete kit then to put a new cooler. Also make sure that they make sure that the heads are out of flatness, I just did a UPS truck at work with a IH vt365, which is the same as a 6.0 powerstroke, head was out of flatness, they had us next day air one in!! good luck with the truck, too bad it is not an xls hanging on the front!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

in my 7.3l I ran Powerservice, the white bottle in the winter, never had it gel up on me. in the summer I would run plain old 2 stroke oil in it, it is cheap and i found that it worked just as good the other additives, and i had a case that i had to use up after i blew my sled haha


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1378469 said:


> yup he has it right if it is going to be apart make sure they put head studs, and might as well delete the egr while they are there, will cost them less to put a delete kit then to put a new cooler. Also make sure that they make sure that the heads are out of flatness, I just did a UPS truck at work with a IH vt365, which is the same as a 6.0 powerstroke, head was out of flatness, they had us next day air one in!! good luck with the truck, too bad it is not an xls hanging on the front!!


I understand the logic. But there is no way they will warranty it. My thought is take the warranty, and it gives me a year to either break it, or get the bpd egr cooler/ oil cooler. I'm definately going to talk to joe about putting ec-1 in instead of ford gold see if he will go for it.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1378453 said:


> Yeah that was the first question I had.
> "So it needs to get rebuilt, what's the warranty?"
> It's got a 2.5 yrd sander. not stainless but it honestly is in pretty decent shape.
> 
> I dont know what these dealers are thinking not putting a warranty behind their vehicles. If you are getting such a good deal on it I can understand but to be high on the price and offer no backup... Makes you wonder.


Who's doing the work? I think I missed that


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DDB on my 6.0 I ran power service like others said. In my 6.4's Ford highly reccomends it because it does damage to the system and clogs the DPF and creates problems like more occurances of regen so I use the Motorcraft cetane booster and conditioner. Cleans up the fuel and even increase mpg and decrease how much it goes into regen. Will work for 6.0's and 7.3's and 6.7's 

also buying diesel i have found over the years buy from a place where bbig rigs fill up or there is a lot of traffic, will decrease the chance of water or containmanants in the fuel as they go through it faster and change filters on the pumps more often.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i know of a few ford shops that will put in headstuds and egr deletes as long as the customer supplies the parts, they wont pay for them but will put them in instead of the stock bolts and cooler, well worth the cost of them, just an idea


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bigbadbrad;1378530 said:


> i know of a few ford shops that will put in headstuds and egr deletes as long as the customer supplies the parts, they wont pay for them but will put them in instead of the stock bolts and cooler, well worth the cost of them, just an idea


DDB might try New England Diesel Services on River rd in Windham


----------



## bigbadbrad

I have also always found the Irving stations usually have the best fuel, I always tried to fill up at the same place also so that way you can be sure you are always getting good fuel, like mentioned a place that goes threw alot of fuel is a good place to fill up at. BUT NEVER, I repeat NEVER fill up if you see the tanker there delivering fuel, your just asking for trouble, go somewheres else or go back later after the fuel settles again, that is a good way to pick up alot of water or debris is filling up while a tanker is filling a stations tanks.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1378507 said:


> Who's doing the work? I think I missed that


tech's at brunswick. Spoke to joe in length about it. He's confident in the guys up there. his best is in casco, but these issues aren't something that requires problem solving. its straight forward. 
See warranty


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1378530 said:


> i know of a few ford shops that will put in headstuds and egr deletes as long as the customer supplies the parts, they wont pay for them but will put them in instead of the stock bolts and cooler, well worth the cost of them, just an idea


Certainly going to discuss the idea in the morning. See what they are willing to do while holding the warranty.


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1378540 said:


> I have also always found the Irving stations usually have the best fuel, I always tried to fill up at the same place also so that way you can be sure you are always getting good fuel, like mentioned a place that goes threw alot of fuel is a good place to fill up at. BUT NEVER, I repeat NEVER fill up if you see the tanker there delivering fuel, your just asking for trouble, go somewheres else or go back later after the fuel settles again, that is a good way to pick up alot of water or debris is filling up while a tanker is filling a stations tanks.


very good info. 
All the locals use the same station as the one I use. alot of 10 wheel, trucks, and equipment. too small for tractors.
I would imagine the irving right off 95 is the spot. Its a haul though, 20 min at least. Ill talk to the excavator who uses the local station see if he has any issues, where he goes.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1378614 said:


> tech's at brunswick. Spoke to joe in length about it. He's confident in the guys up there. his best is in casco, but these issues aren't something that requires problem solving. its straight forward.
> See warranty


It's kind of freaky to see the cab off the chassis....


----------



## RepoMan207

Well boys, we may just see some action next Tuesday. I know, believe it when we see it, but this is what WGME is saying......... "a more significant storm is possible Tuesday"


----------



## plowguy43

Nice can't wait to see some white stuff. Been too warm for me lately, and thankfully the ground is starting to freeze up.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1378617 said:


> Certainly going to discuss the idea in the morning. See what they are willing to do while holding the warranty.


Are they rebuilding the engine completely, or are they just trying to find what is wrong and fix that?

If they are rebuilding the engine, then they certainly shouldn't have a problem installing the ARP Headstuds. I mean you are literally just using a different stud, not like you are asking them to install a tuner. And since its out of Fords warranty, and they are offering a 12 month warranty on it, then I don't see them complaining about installing more reliable parts that they themselves are probably aware of being a much better solution than stock.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1378977 said:


> Well boys, we may just see some action next Tuesday. I know, believe it when we see it, but this is what WGME is saying......... "a more significant storm is possible Tuesday"


If the extended forecast is even close to what they are saying, the ground might get somewhat frozen after the rain event is over and the temps drop.......so by tuesday it might not be too bad plowing. Bring it.

I shouldn't be so cocky, my buddy just sold the plow off from what was our backup truck......I know that's going to bite us as some point.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Bring it....Sitting @ Michaud's in Winslow having the new Snow Dogg TE80 installed. I'll be ready, though I just put in an estimate to do some loaming early next week. Oh well, either way I'll be making some money!


----------



## plowguy43

Nice!

Hey Ryan, I talked to my buddy who has the identical truck to you and he's saying he's only getting 10mpg's out of it. How is yours doing, I thought that was LOW!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1379309 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hey Ryan, I talked to my buddy who has the identical truck to you and he's saying he's only getting 10mpg's out of it. How is yours doing, I thought that was LOW!


The highest I've gotten is 14.6, I average 13.3 according to the on board computer. I was told by a couple of other guys that I know, that they're getting 16 as a bottom line. Theirs are wreckers too, one ext. cab, and one crew. The ext cab is actually a F550. Neither of them have delete kits or tuners, but they're dually's. Not sure how that would improve things..........if anything I would suspect it would go the other way, but apparently not.


----------



## plowguy43

Maybe the additional weight causes it to not regen as much.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

The Hotter you can get the system the less regen more mpg. So a wrecker that is running around will be hotter and have less to burn off. Go to rowe and buy the performance cetane booster, really helps. 

Also depending upon what gears you have that will differ as well as rear end lsd or not.

with my pickup I average 17mpg no dpf delete I use the perforamance crap, 3.55 gears and try not to hammer it all the time. My f550 is always loaded and I average 10mpg in that has 4.10 gears and rarely weighs less than 20K.

Bobby Have your buddy change his fuel filters that might help.


----------



## Dewey

OrganicsL&L;1379239 said:


> Bring it....Sitting @ Michaud's in Winslow having the new Snow Dogg TE80 installed. I'll be ready, though I just put in an estimate to do some loaming early next week. Oh well, either way I'll be making some money!


I bought my plow at Michauds years ago... They are great people the best fo service !!!
A few years ago I wrecked my plow i took it to them for repairs... They sent me homwe with a 
loaner plow so I could finish my route !!!:salute:


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;1379663 said:


> ... They sent me homwe with a
> loaner plow so I could finish my route !!!:salute:


Its good to see that great customer service is still alive and well in some businesses!


----------



## ddb maine

They are going to do the aftermarket parts. I'm going to put up the difference in cost between OEM and these. I need to dig up the tsb I found that explains how to test the oil cooler. 
it passed a compression test. so Headgaskets dont seem to be an issue at this time... I've read it is not necessary to do studs unless you are planning on running a chip. If it needs the gaskets, it gets studs. if not I need to think about that. Opinions?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Mick76;1379705 said:


> Its good to see that great customer service is still alive and well in some businesses!


I agree. They were great to deal with and quite a bit less expensive than some of the Portland dealers. I also found out that they are building a new shop in Auburn right off the Tpk exit....great news for me, save me about 40 minutes of drive time when they open.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1379705 said:


> Its good to see that great customer service is still alive and well in some businesses!


100%
I feel its one of the only things that can safely get you through an economic slowdown. good customer service and business ethics are recession proof. There is a whole bunch more to it, but without those two. Its real real rough.


----------



## plowguy43

DDB- get the headstuds done it they are willing to do it. Regardless of stock or tuned, its the biggest issue on those motors. They didn't have enough studs on those heads for a diesel application which is why they stretch and cause the headgaket issues. If you want it to last with minimal issues get them done.


----------



## Mick76

OrganicsL&L;1379824 said:


> I agree. They were great to deal with and quite a bit less expensive than some of the Portland dealers. I also found out that they are building a new shop in Auburn right off the Tpk exit....great news for me, save me about 40 minutes of drive time when they open.


What lines of products do they carry?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Boss and Snow Dogg. Plus all of the Buyer's salters.

They also carry trailers that I was looking at, can't remember the brand though.

Definitely worth a look once they open up....if only for the service aspect alone.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Check them out here: http://www.michaudstrailers.blogspot.com/


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Here's a pic of the new plow


----------



## Mick76

I was racking my brain to find out where they will be located in auburn , but now I know right off of 95 the old medical building just under the overpass...... will will be good to have them around!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

That's probably right, they said it was right off the exit. I'm sure it will be a positive up there. They are a family run business and they were great to work with.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1379872 said:


> DDB- get the headstuds done it they are willing to do it. Regardless of stock or tuned, its the biggest issue on those motors. They didn't have enough studs on those heads for a diesel application which is why they stretch and cause the headgaket issues. If you want it to last with minimal issues get them done.


yup what he said, and if the heads are off make sure they check them for flatness, there is a spec, on the one i did the other day our spec (international's) was .002" and there are certian spots that it has to be measured at, they should know where is it a ford shop doing the repairs


----------



## plowguy43

OrganicsL&L;1379982 said:


> Here's a pic of the new plow


Is that the Trip Edge? Wow that has a nice sized moldboard. I'm sure your going to love it, they are built very well IMO. I'm loving my VX95 so far.

Very happy to hear they are opening another shop in Auburn!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I just compared this to my buddy's Fisher, and I have to say that I think it matches up favorably. I think it is just as rugged plus the stainless looks much better. It is the trip edge, not a big fan of the whole plow tripping at 3am!

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1378539 said:


> DDB might try New England Diesel Services on River rd in Windham


Excellent reference. Called this morning and spoke in length about the truck. I like him. Forget his name, same business mentality that I have.

Kinda funny, they called yesterday after I talked to joe and said I wanted a few after market parts put in since they were ripping it apart anyways. Service manager " I don't know what you are talking about my tech took it out and there are no issues or signs of issues..." Oh f'in really? long story short, puttin your foot into it is apparently not Protocol for testing a vehicle. " they were nervous with the sander in the back"" tell them to chain it down like I did...."

Last conversation was "theres definitely an egr issue, we have a bunch of tests to run." Whom ever took that truck in DID NOT do their homework. I am educating the sales and service team as I go, or so it feels....

I'm hangin in there, though I'm beginning to think I might want to take the truck to NEDservices and just have them do the engine work.


----------



## ddb maine

Alright. truck requires Egr cooler. The dealer is willing to foot labor costs, provided I supply materials to do new head gaskets, arp studs, BPD oil cooler and BPD egr cooler. I'm looking at 4k in parts. if I can get the truck for 20,500. I'm into it for 25k. The truck is quite feasibly done. routine maintenance and I'll be smiling at 240K mi right? need some opinions. too much? It seems reasonable. I am certainly not getting a deal but in this milage range the total cost for this truck is putting me right in-line with all these other stockers. It would seem like a good deal..


----------



## ddb maine

the ECT and EOT temps stayed within 15* when I had it. the other option is putting a factory oil cooler in it and that will drop the parts price 1k. I've heard thats not a very good idea though. its a "come this far go all the way". oem cooler "not if but when it will fail again". they will warranty their labor. obviously not parts, but BPD puts a lifetime on them.


----------



## RepoMan207

You also have to count on sending the heads out to be atleast skimmed. If your going to do a head job...you might as well do it right.

$20k with plow & sander....I would think that would be an ok deal. Smiling at 240k.....I'm scared for you buddy. Who knows, I could be eating my words, for your sake I hope I do. 

New England Diesel is top notch, hands down.


----------



## plowguy43

With those parts and a TUNER you will be golden. The 6.0 is a nice motor when you remove the problem areas which you are doing. I'd go for it personally. Don't be afraid of the SCT, the tuning is the best out there and its only going to help the engine (plus you need it if deleting the EGR).


----------



## ddb maine

I agree with both of you. Nervous, yep. I think it deserves a full recap. I've looked again and I know that for the money (25k) it is untouchable. 
75k mi, which is right in that zone of Hasn't been sitting around, hasnt been beaten.
The last 25 were all highway.
all 6 brand new tires,
the work that can be done to the truck Minus a chip will be done.
nearly brand new 9' fisher, a 2.5 yrd sander.(which really only counts towards having one, not value)
a 12/12k warranty

to consider the others at dealer I have looked at between 22 and 26. all with more miles, and worse frames. 
The truck is useless and a waste of money if it is going to spend time in the shop getting "fixed". All it takes is one egr/cooler failure of any part in the (unmodified) system to set me back 2k and a good old case of I shoulda's. Then I'm f'd.
NEDS cost to do head gaskets and studs alone is more than half what I am paying in parts.
I have no worries about finding work to keep the truck making money and hopefully paying itself off quickly. 
Its a lot of money up front. 
I am meeting them at 5. You'll hear from me either way.:salute:


----------



## RepoMan207

Best of luck man! Joe knows how to hold um, but if you have a good poker face and tight lip, you can get sh!t out of him.


----------



## ddb maine

21,990. +tax title 
talkin 23500 out the door. +4k in parts. ouch. 
I can justify the 4k in my head, I understand I am going through and taking care of all the problems at once.. they've got 3k figured in labor. Thats an expensive 2004.... thats a nice, complete, done, balls to the wall truck... I need to make a few phone calls tomorrow.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1381106 said:


> 21,990. +tax title
> talkin 23500 out the door. +4k in parts. ouch.
> I can justify the 4k in my head, I understand I am going through and taking care of all the problems at once.. they've got 3k figured in labor. Thats an expensive 2004.... thats a nice, complete, done, balls to the wall truck... I need to make a few phone calls tomorrow.


I would say that's not bad. Once everything is fixed and you maintain it well at the specified intervals should have a pretty trouble free truck. You got a plow and sander with it so I would say your making out well. Its a risk but pretty much every truck is and its good you have the warrenty.


----------



## ddb maine

I appreciate the input, I'm going to make a few calls tomorrow, If I can add a few more roads to the list then I think I am going to do it. 
I need to see the nada on it first.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

On another note Middle of December 9:30 at night and it is 50 degrees go figure. Looks like not much snow if any for next week atleast thats what it is showing for the Portland area. 

Gorbal Warming? :laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

NEUSWEDE;1381262 said:


> On another note Middle of December 9:30 at night and it is 50 degrees go figure. Looks like not much snow if any for next week atleast thats what it is showing for the Portland area.
> 
> Gorbal Warming? :laughing:


42 degrees up here right now! Tomorrow night is supposed to be close to 0. It is going to be a heck of a mess when this freezes.


----------



## Moss Man

I just took the dogs out for last **ss call and I agree, freakishly warm.......feels nice.


----------



## RepoMan207

I need to move to Alaska, or give up plowing all together and start fishing off the Keys. This back and forth thing sucks.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1381487 said:


> I need to move to Alaska, or give up plowing all together and start fishing off the Keys. This back and forth thing sucks.


What the heck are you whinning for?......payup


----------



## LawnsInOrder

kinda looking like I should have put everyone on seasonal contracts with monthly payments this year....lol No worries, I just bored more than anything else...hahhaa Guess I COULD start my Christmas shopping. =D


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah seriously, but I'm still not getting too worried yet. We were talking the same way last year around this time and Dylan Said something like - the season is still young, we have plenty of winter left.

Next thing you know we were plowing straight through January and February


----------



## PlowMan03

I'm sure this cold shot coming isn't going to last too long, it would be great if it did stay around. Our local weather station is still unsure about the storm mid week


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just cut out a new bed and mulched it today. Now I'm going to do some pruning....this IS April right? LOL.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1381601 said:


> What the heck are you whinning for?......payup


I hate the in between...Besides, it's not good business for next year, or atleast I would think. Everytime I think I'll see a decline in seasonal accounts; it increases.



LawnsInOrder;1381652 said:


> kinda looking like I should have put everyone on seasonal contracts with monthly payments this year....lol No worries, I just bored more than anything else...hahhaa Guess I COULD start my Christmas shopping. =D


Monthly........? I get paid up front on my seasonal's, unless the tab is over $3k & they ask for it, then I do a 50%, 25%, 25% payment plan, all totals paid prior to Jan 1.



plowguy43;1381717 said:


> Yeah seriously, but I'm still not getting too worried yet. We were talking the same way last year around this time and Dylan Said something like - the season is still young, we have plenty of winter left.
> 
> Next thing you know we were plowing straight through January and February


I look forward to it...at this point. I hope we're balls to the wall soon.



PlowMan03;1381775 said:


> I'm sure this cold shot coming isn't going to last too long, it would be great if it did stay around. Our local weather station is still unsure about the storm mid week


I don't know, I have a feeling the 50's are going to be behind us at this point, we'll see. Last night they were claiming it was too soon to tell...now it's already turned to a Rain/Snow mix prediction, only time will tell, but I'm not getting my hopes up at this point.


----------



## RepoMan207

OrganicsL&L;1381826 said:


> Just cut out a new bed and mulched it today. Now I'm going to do some pruning....this IS April right? LOL.


Nice....I didn't rake my cottage on the lake this year, you want in on that after your done?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

RepoMan207;1381832 said:


> Nice....I didn't rake my cottage on the lake this year, you want in on that after your done?


I'm in, just tell me where:salute: It would make your spring clean up a lot easier if you did it now~!

Just checked accuweather....predicting snow on Xmas, then a nose dive of temps for the following week.

Earlier they were showing snow on the 24th and warm temps....we'll see.


----------



## mercer_me

At this point, I hope we don't get snow until January. It would be nice if the ground and lakes froze up good before we get any snow.


----------



## ddb maine




----------



## Mick76

Not much going on here......Am I the only one drinking my myself and surfing the web?... Ya I dont have a life!......LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1382339 said:


> Not much going on here......Am I the only one drinking my myself (already half in the bag are we? :laughing and surfing the web?... Ya I dont have a life!......LOL


Did the wife go and leave you unsupervised again?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1382353 said:


> Did the wife go and leave you unsupervised again?


I could only get her to drink 2!...:realmad:... am way above that!....LOL


----------



## Moss Man

I'm ready for a ground freeze and a snow event, it'd be nice to try out the EZ V. The profits of the first storm might get sucked up though, the cab controller I have is suspect.


----------



## ddb maine

Well the ink is dry. I bought the truck. Ordering the parts on monday.

more then I was hoping to spend, but the truck is going to be niiiice when its done. And DONE for that matter. 

BPD egr cooler
BPD oill cooler kit
ARP head studs
Head gaskets.


new sway bar bushings, new sway bar links, they are putting in full synthetic,flushing the coolant system with vc9, putting EC-1 back in, 6 brand new snow tread tires, 
:redbounce 
:redbounce
Time to get to work and pay for this.


----------



## RepoMan207

What the hell! I woke up to white stuff everywhere! Someone b!tch slap the weather guys.

ddb: Congrats on the new rig man!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I wasn't expecting snow this morning. Nice little dusting.


----------



## RepoMan207

Atleast we're getting some ground freezing temps atlast.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just finished salting, nice little surprise....I agree with the idea of taking it to the weather guys....had no idea this was coming!


----------



## ddb maine

Thanks for all of your opinions. It helped alot. I have a small patch of hair left... but a workhorse money maker on the way. 

that was a goood "flurry" we got down here this morning.
It's still anyones game.
See if tomorrows temps actually stay below freezing.


----------



## RepoMan207

OrganicsL&L;1382830 said:


> Just finished salting, nice little surprise....I agree with the idea of taking it to the weather guys....had no idea this was coming!


I checked WGME at 2:00 this morning, there was no mention of it at all. When I checked again this morning, they had updated it with a report that appeared to of been written last night.....key word being appeared, I think a little game of CYOA was played. No biggie, it's just a dusting, but c'mon, get in the game already!


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1382834 said:


> Thanks for all of your opinions. It helped alot. I have a small patch of hair left... but a workhorse money maker on the way.
> 
> that was a goood "flurry" we got down here this morning.
> It's still anyones game.
> See if tomorrows temps actually stay below freezing.


Those were some big [email protected]@ flakes.

So is Casco Bay doing the work, or are you able to pick your own shop? Did you get a time line from them as to when they can get to it?


----------



## Mick76

Mossman, this is for you...... http://maine.craigslist.org/lab/2757600998.html


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1382837 said:


> Those were some big [email protected]@ flakes.
> 
> So is Casco Bay doing the work, or are you able to pick your own shop? Did you get a time line from them as to when they can get to it?


Not casco, Brunswick. The service guys went through all the info from BPD about the install, talked at length about it. He is confident that it will get done without issue. Knowing he even thought to go through the install videos is a good sign.

They are going to tackle the standard items first. The parts will be in by the end of the week. Should have it back by the end of the year. 2 weeks.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Sorry guys the snow this morning was my fault, had an Eaton Truetrac Differential put in the F350 last night and needed to try it out in some snow!

Caught me a bit off guard as well. One of you is praying way too hard for snow.

DDB good to hear about the truck I doubt you will regret what your doing!


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1383243 said:


> Sorry guys the snow this morning was my fault, had an Eaton Truetrac Differential put in the F350 last night and needed to try it out in some snow!
> 
> Caught me a bit off guard as well. One of you is praying way too hard for snow.
> 
> DDB good to hear about the truck I doubt you will regret what your doing!


Funny you say that. I've spoken with two customers since signing, First one needs 8 yrds of stone brought around back to prep for a slab,pole barn we are doing in the spring, second needs 20+ yrds of loam brought in to top coat their back yard.... 


I believe I saw you friday bout 3:45 headed south going past scarborough on 95, dark colored 650 pulling the kubota?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1383607 said:


> Funny you say that. I've spoken with two customers since signing, First one needs 8 yrds of stone brought around back to prep for a slab,pole barn we are doing in the spring, second needs 20+ yrds of loam brought in to top coat their back yard....
> 
> 
> I believe I saw you friday bout 3:45 headed south going past scarborough on 95, dark colored 650 pulling the kubota?


nope wasn't me my 650 is metallic silver with black body. See once you have the dump you'll be like me on it snowing, its a double edged sword, snow would be nice but enough other work that if it didn't snow would make it a lot easier.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1383651 said:


> nope wasn't me my 650 is metallic silver with black body. See once you have the dump you'll be like me on it snowing, its a double edged sword, snow would be nice but enough other work that if it didn't snow would make it a lot easier.


I'm already there. I can stay busy with bath remodels, kitchens, and hardwood and tile through the winter. Snow is a nice change of pace, and it's fun. Its tough, you have to plan enough work to keep you busy all winter (everyone knows I plow) and then when the snow starts flying :salute:. Last year was a bit rough on one customer.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1382632 said:


> Well the ink is dry. I bought the truck. Ordering the parts on monday.
> 
> more then I was hoping to spend, but the truck is going to be niiiice when its done. And DONE for that matter.
> 
> BPD egr cooler
> BPD oill cooler kit
> ARP head studs
> Head gaskets.
> 
> new sway bar bushings, new sway bar links, they are putting in full synthetic,flushing the coolant system with vc9, putting EC-1 back in, 6 brand new snow tread tires,
> :redbounce
> :redbounce
> Time to get to work and pay for this.


what kind of head gaskets are you getting? factory ones? or the aftermarket ones? there are some aftermarkets ones that youhave to send the head out to get it machined for a fire ring


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1383768 said:


> what kind of head gaskets are you getting? factory ones? or the aftermarket ones? there are some aftermarkets ones that youhave to send the head out to get it machined for a fire ring


OEM. I'm going to try and find a machine shop in the brunswick area to take a look at the heads. seems like at this point it would be really not smart to not check them for warpage


----------



## RepoMan207

If it were me, I would pick then up and take them to D&G in westbrook.


----------



## bigbadbrad

with headstuds the oem gaskets will do just fine! wicked good idea to have the heads checked and maybe shaved if needed too, if you need new heads I will give you a hint, it is cheaper to get them threw an IH truck dealer then ford dealer, he have had some guys come to work to get some for their pickups


----------



## ddb maine

good deal, will do. I've read the ford tolerance for flatness is .002 or .02.... cant remember. anyone able to confirm?


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1383915 said:


> good deal, will do. I've read the ford tolerance for flatness is .002 or .02.... cant remember. anyone able to confirm?


D&G should have it on file, but it might be a good idea to ask the tech when you pick them up. If you get in a bind, I might be able to assist getting them down or back, depending on timing.


----------



## ddb maine

My schedule is fairly flexible at the moment, I'm finishing contract documents this weekend for a job starting Jan 2nd. The next two weeks is buttoning up the old mans camp for winter. siding windows doors trim etc. appreciate the offer and if I need I hand I'll get in touch. Staring at a computer screen for two days straight reminds me why I build it as well.. Although sitting by the woodstove all weekend was pretty nice.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1383915 said:


> good deal, will do. I've read the ford tolerance for flatness is .002 or .02.... cant remember. anyone able to confirm?


on the vt365 I did at work the other day in a UPS truck the spec according to International was .002" or 2 thousandths as said, I would imagine it would be the same spec with ford


----------



## ddb maine

Taking them to butler and mcmaster in hallowell. D&g "not to be rude but we have a number of multimillionaire dollar projects going and were a bit busy" hahahah.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1384984 said:


> Taking them to butler and mcmaster in hallowell. D&g "not to be rude but we have a number of multimillionaire dollar projects going and were a bit busy" hahahah.


Wow, a simple "Sorry but we are booked out for weeks" would've sufficed.


----------



## ddb maine

I thought it was funny I said, oh I do appologize. I don't think she meant to word it that way. Hahah


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1385029 said:


> I thought it was funny I said, oh I do appologize. I don't think she meant to word it that way. Hahah


I forgot to call my guy that works there for you. He's been there for 20 something years, and does what he wants pretty much.. Oh well, atleast your setup.


----------



## ddb maine

It's no problem, the guys at brunswick use a place called cote's in Bowdoin. and I guess they just got a straight edge at brunswick so they are going to check em and if it shows the slightest signs, get a second opinion. They seemed to know quite a bit about cleaning the heads too, plastic or brass scour only. parts are on the road.


----------



## plowguy43

WTF is up with this possible storm for Xmas Day? I'm supposed to be in Mass for a 4 day weekend. Gonna be pissed and happy if I have to come back to plow.


----------



## ddb maine

Flurries tonight as well


----------



## bigbadbrad

we already got about an inch up here since lunch time


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bobby they barely know whats going to happen tomorrow let alone 6 days from now. Every channel and every weather website has something diferent for the next 7 days. No one knows.


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1385419 said:


> Bobby they barely know whats going to happen tomorrow let alone 6 days from now. Every channel and every weather website has something diferent for the next 7 days. No one knows.


What else is new?.....


----------



## ddb maine

Accuweather had a headline up for an hour or so with two videos titled, Portland maine 6-10" saturday. Neither video mentioned this and now they are gone... a sign from the clouds?

Or is it just accuweather being bad at their jobs again?

Its beginning to sound more and more like this may actually happen.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I have heard inklings that there may be some snow, but I think that because it is still pretty uncertain, no body wants to commit yet. 

Have any of you ever used weatherbell? I really like the interactive radar. I'm not paying for the subscription yet, but would consider it in the future.

If this does happen, it would be perfect....nothing would be open....except the church that I do the next morning....great way to get going! Bring it on!


----------



## Mick76

OrganicsL&L;1385921 said:


> ....nothing would be open....


Nothing except MY lots and every Tom, Dick, and Harry will be there! :realmad:


----------



## ddb maine

It only seems appropriate, Halloween thanksgiving... Christmas.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1385996 said:


> Nothing except MY lots and every Tom, Dick, and Harry will be there! :realmad:


Ahyup, and half the.....urrr.....tenants will be parking and leaving, so hopes of a speedy cleanup are close to nil and none.



ddb maine;1386007 said:


> It only seems appropriate, Halloween thanksgiving... Christmas.


This is true! I can't wait to see what New Years brings!


----------



## ddb maine

Anyone have any experience with hi-way sanders. the 550 has a 2 yrd. no controls just the cables coming out of the machine. I don't have to use it this year, my sanding is subcontracted, Just wondering if its worth getting it going again. Needs a lower end on the chute, was thinking about getting an electric motor for it.. Any thoughts? The hopper itself is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1386640 said:


> Anyone have any experience with hi-way sanders. the 550 has a 2 yrd. no controls just the cables coming out of the machine. I don't have to use it this year, my sanding is subcontracted, Just wondering if its worth getting it going again. Needs a lower end on the chute, was thinking about getting an electric motor for it.. Any thoughts? The hopper itself is in pretty good shape.


I have my sander on a 1 Ton... I didn't put the chute on it ... I'm not sure it's needed... one advantage is it's higher and not supseptable to damage ( backing into snowbank ) ect... I can adjust the sand spread disatnce by adjusting the throttle....


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1386801 said:


> I have my sander on a 1 Ton... I didn't put the chute on it ... I'm not sure it's needed... one advantage is it's higher and not supseptable to damage ( backing into snowbank ) ect... I can adjust the sand spread disatnce by adjusting the throttle....


it's treated you well mechanically?


----------



## ddb maine

Snow Thursday into Friday has just popped up on the forecast.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I just heard near 50 tomorrow...where did you hear snow?


----------



## mercer_me

I'm sick with Mono right now so, I'm hoping the snow holds off. If it's snowing and I can't plow it depresses me. :crying:


----------



## ddb maine

OrganicsL&L;1387287 said:


> I just heard near 50 tomorrow...where did you hear snow?


Thursday night into friday, then friday night, and possibly sunday.

weather channel.
This is southern maine, alfred.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just did a little prevent salting for the freezing rain that has been lightly falling here. I now see the 1-3" possibility here in the Portland area too. Sunday is still up in the air though.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1387232 said:


> it's treated you well mechanically?


OMG... Yes The sander is a Fisher Stainless with a 8.5 Briggs I bought new 10 yrs ago..
I really haven't had much trouble with it at all.... I've had it on 4 differant trucks. I spread around 75 - 125 yrds of sand/salt mix per year.. I had to shorten the bed chain, a few links,
4 yrs ago...6 years ago, I replaced the spinner shaft and 2 bearings. This year had to replce the float and needle in the carb and put on a new muffler.All in all maybe $300 worth of repairs..It's always started ( except this fall) from the first time in the fall to 10 below zero. One thing I did do was hang a peice of heavy felt down to keep the sand from landing on the truck.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah the forecast's seem to be all over the place. Something possible for Friday, and then Sunday could be big but might be nothing. 

Pisses me off I took Friday and Monday off to have a nice long weekend in Mass with family and friends for Christmas and my Son's Birthday (December 26th). Now I'm probably going to be cutting it short and doing a back and forth drive on Sunday evening. 

Although I can't complain about the money


----------



## unhcp

Funny, everyone wants snow but then when it's coming people cry about it!


I know the timing sucks but, I will take it!


----------



## bacwudzme

OrganicsL&L;1387327 said:


> Just did a little prevent salting for the freezing rain that has been lightly falling here. I now see the 1-3" possibility here in the Portland area too. Sunday is still up in the air though.


Where are you from Portland?



plowguy43;1387337 said:


> Yeah the forecast's seem to be all over the place. Something possible for Friday, and then Sunday could be big but might be nothing.
> 
> Pisses me off I took Friday and Monday off to have a nice long weekend in Mass with family and friends for Christmas and my Son's Birthday (December 26th). Now I'm probably going to be cutting it short and doing a back and forth drive on Sunday evening.
> 
> Although I can't complain about the money


Quit being a godam crybaby:laughing::crying: I know you just want to keep your plow brandy new!



unhcp;1387345 said:


> Funny, everyone wants snow but then when it's coming people cry about it!
> 
> I know the timing sucks but, I will take it!


I havent seen new pics of your 07 did I miss them?


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm thinking it's going to be next to nothing, if at all. 

Bobby, if you get in a bind man, I'll help you out. Your bank properties can wait until the beginning of the week anyway, right?


----------



## ddb maine

pete any interest in a driveway 1.4 mi south on 114 from 114 and 35? good friend of mine.


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1387345 said:


> Funny, everyone wants snow but then when it's coming people cry about it!
> 
> I know the timing sucks but, I will take it!


Not really crying, I have 2 kids so I would like to be around on Christmas day. And I like to drink, so when I get a nice long weekend I do a lot of it. LOL 



bacwudzme;1387359 said:


> Quit being a godam crybaby:laughing::crying: I know you just want to keep your plow brandy new!


LOL, the last storm was mostly dirt plowing although she's not scratched yet.



RepoMan207;1387373 said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be next to nothing, if at all.
> 
> Bobby, if you get in a bind man, I'll help you out. Your bank properties can wait until the beginning of the week anyway, right?


Yeah its not the bank properties, I have that 1 road in Oxford and 1 house to plow in Otisfield. Thats why its annoying. If I had a bunch of resi's to do then fine, but 2 freakin accounts for a 2 1/2 hour drive home. IF it does snow and I have to come back then I'll be doing everything and heading back down.

Crazy, we basically got a storm on the same day last year although it was the 27th that landed on a Sunday.


----------



## ddb maine

"Crazy, we basically got a storm on the same day last year although it was the 27th that landed on a Sunday."


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1387392 said:


> pete any interest in a driveway 1.4 mi south on 114 from 114 and 35? good friend of mine.


That is a little out of my loop. The closest I get is rt 22 and rt 35 If they can not find anyone let me know............

You getting any sleep yet?:laughing:


----------



## ddb maine

bacwudzme;1387714 said:


> That is a little out of my loop. The closest I get is rt 22 and rt 35 If they can not find anyone let me know............
> 
> You getting any sleep yet?:laughing:


HAH, yeah dreaming of ec-1 rated coolants and banjo bolts and head gaskets.. hahaha I'm bringing coolant up tomorrow. it was on their list, but their list is long and I don't want to pull the cap when all is done just to find more yellow..

Plus the new tires came in, sales guy " dude... these things are tractor tires..." I'm thinking AG style tires.. WTF! "No no no they just have big deep lugs." "oh you mean truck tires?"


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1387742 said:


> HAH, yeah dreaming of ec-1 rated coolants and banjo bolts and head gaskets.. hahaha I'm bringing coolant up tomorrow. it was on their list, but their list is long and I don't want to pull the cap when all is done just to find more yellow..
> 
> Plus the new tires came in, sales guy " dude... these things are tractor tires..." I'm thinking AG style tires.. WTF! "No no no they just have big deep lugs." "oh you mean truck tires?"


Hahahaha!

what did you get for tires on the F-550?


----------



## ddb maine

I dont know for sure, I told him they needed to perform well in the snow. All I could envision was them tossing solid rib highway runners on.
They have been good about holding up their end of the deal so far. No corner snipping.
I'll find out tomorrow. I'm hoping they have a good amount of their work done, the bpd parts should be in monday.


----------



## Dewey

Been out sanding..payup... Some slick on the dirt roads !!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1387788 said:


> Been out sanding..payup... Some slick on the dirt roads !!!!


I just walked down to my mail box and I had to walk on the lawn, the driveway is WAY to slippery to walk on. My uncle Donnie has gone by with the sand truck twice today.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bobby quit praying for no snow you just made the forecast change.

Slippery **** this morning put down about 8 yards of sand/salt a lot of accidents from people driving like morons. The best was a person in a brand new buick lacrosse, didn't make the turn and went over the curb and ruined the rim.

Then had to go look at one of my accounts where an 18 wheeler slid down the road across the lawn and into the building. Good amount of work to be done there but I am sure by the time the insurance gets everything together it will be spring. 

We'll have to see what the mess end of the week is.

DDB make sure to rotate the tires on the 550 often as the edges wear fast from the tight turning radius on the front. I can only rotate side to side because of the alcoas, the only down side!


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1387848 said:


> Bobby quit praying for no snow you just made the forecast change.
> 
> Slippery **** this morning put down about 8 yards of sand/salt a lot of accidents from people driving like morons. The best was a person in a brand new buick lacrosse, didn't make the turn and went over the curb and ruined the rim.
> 
> Then had to go look at one of my accounts where an 18 wheeler slid down the road across the lawn and into the building. Good amount of work to be done there but I am sure by the time the insurance gets everything together it will be spring.
> 
> We'll have to see what the mess end of the week is.
> 
> DDB make sure to rotate the tires on the 550 often as the edges wear fast from the tight turning radius on the front. I can only rotate side to side because of the alcoas, the only down side!


Yeah thats one of the first things, when this starts making money, alcoas and taking out the bench for a set of captains with the flip up console. you dont need to look super sharp to make money. but when your makin money you can look super sharp.

its got 20' aftermarket covers on it right now.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1387893 said:


> you dont need to look super sharp to make money. but when your makin money you can look super sharp.


I like that. Alcoas you can find cheap on ebay and there is a auto recycler in NH that is selling new takeout 40/20/40 seats with center flip console out of 2011 super dutys for cheap I am grabbing a set this week for my f650.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1387914 said:


> I like that. Alcoas you can find cheap on ebay and there is a auto recycler in NH that is selling new takeout 40/20/40 seats with center flip console out of 2011 super dutys for cheap I am grabbing a set this week for my f650.


Send me a pm with some info.. or here. is it that carworld place in candia?


----------



## unhcp

Here is a pic for bacwudzme


----------



## 06Sierra

That was a mess! Just enough freezing rain to cover everything and make it slick.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

06Sierra;1388589 said:


> That was a mess! Just enough freezing rain to cover everything and make it slick.


Had to go out and salt the concrete surfaces this morning. They were iced over pretty good again while the asphalt was fine. Temp was @ 36 in truck.

Gonna pre-salt tonight if it doesn't rain first, then hopefully some plowing tomorrowThumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

OrganicsL&L;1388609 said:


> Had to go out and salt the concrete surfaces this morning. They were iced over pretty good again while the asphalt was fine. Temp was @ 36 in truck.
> 
> Gonna pre-salt tonight if it doesn't rain first, then hopefully some plowing tomorrowThumbs Up


Did the damn forcast change again ! Where are you located anyway?


----------



## plowguy43

Was a slow go into work today but most of the roads were good.

Stopped by Walmart in Windham to drop off a movie around 730AM and it was a sheet of ice. ONE guy was out with a push spreader putting down salt. A Friggin push spreader, walking down the lane's putting down barely any salt. Please tell me this is not their way of cost cutting. 

I nearly slipped and fell then realized I should've taken the fall, it was Walmart....

I tried to snap a pic but my phone was being dumb. 

Any update on this storm for Sunday? Weather.com is showing nothing for my area.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1388742 said:


> Was a slow go into work today but most of the roads were good.
> 
> Stopped by Walmart in Windham to drop off a movie around 730AM and it was a sheet of ice. ONE guy was out with a push spreader putting down salt. A Friggin push spreader, walking down the lane's putting down barely any salt. Please tell me this is not their way of cost cutting.
> 
> I nearly slipped and fell then realized I should've taken the fall, it was Walmart....
> 
> I tried to snap a pic but my phone was being dumb.
> 
> Any update on this storm for Sunday? Weather.com is showing nothing for my area.


We're getting nothing....but if your heading south of boston you'll see some white stuff.

They're saying 1-3 tomorrow morning though.


----------



## plowguy43

Bittersweet I guess. I'll toss the plow on tonight just in case for tomorrow, I have the day off anyways.


----------



## GMCHD plower

"Dear Santa, if you could make this come true, I'm pretty sure every plow guy in Maine except Mick would be pretty happy"


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1389170 said:


> "Dear Santa, if you could make this come true, I'm pretty sure every plow guy in Maine except Mick would be pretty happy"


Now see, if that were me, I would wish for that Nor Easter to come north on Christmas instead (Sorry Bobby)!


----------



## bigbadbrad

am inch would just piss me off more than anything, I am ready for a couple 6-12" storms up here!!


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1389219 said:


> am inch would just piss me off more than anything, I am ready for a couple 6-12" storms up here!!


I know right! WTF is going on already? Mother nature is fuucking with us. It was 50° here today...on the first day of winter!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

1-3" just sucks I don't wish that to come true. Thats what I call a break even storm. Enough from the per storm do cover what I do on the contracts. I need more so I can do all the accounts and make a lot of cash.


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1389170 said:


> "Dear Santa, if you could make this come true, I'm pretty sure every plow guy in Maine except Mick would be pretty happy"


You've got that right... now Ive gotta work!...LOL


----------



## Moss Man

Apparently I jinxed the whole snow deal by upgrading to a V Plow, never again.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just checked NOAA, 1-3" overnight and 1-3" in the morning....so up to 6" possible????


----------



## RepoMan207

OrganicsL&L;1389590 said:


> Just checked NOAA, 1-3" overnight and 1-3" in the morning....so up to 6" possible????


Again.....where are you located?

All the portland channels are saying 1-3", with the exception of one, which is saying 1-4".


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Yarmouth. Rain here now, gotta go out and see how frozen everything is this time.


----------



## mercer_me

We have a dusting in Mercer right now.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Stopped back in, kids took my gloves out of the truck #@$%$%^^%$$ kids! Snowing pretty good, however, temp in the truck says 40. Good thing it won't be a big one, this would be extremely heavy!

Back out I go, keep it shiny side up if you are out there!


----------



## GMCHD plower

New map.....


----------



## mercer_me

There is about an inch on the ground now in Mercer and it's snowing very lightly.


----------



## Moss Man

At 8am we have 3" here(Livermore Falls) and it's still snowing, wet snow.......PITA.


----------



## Dewey

Just got in from plowing my contracts.... 5 " and still snowing pretty good... Looks like i am plowing the whole route today !!! Bout Time payup


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Dewey;1389864 said:


> Just got in from plowing my contracts.... 5 " and still snowing pretty good... Looks like i am plowing the whole route today !!! Bout Time payup


Good for you! We have maybe 2-3" max here and it is winding down. Just scraped and salted the commercials, might do a few resi's later, just because they will freeze solid if I don't.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

3.5 here and then it kinda stopped for half hour or so....now snowing hard again....maybe I'll make a full route of it after all...=)


----------



## 06Sierra

They weren't calling for anything up here when I looked last night. Got up this morning to snow on the ground and it is still coming down. About 3" so far.


----------



## ddb maine

Well, the storm definitely tracked further north than they thought, ended up with a heavy 2.



a few people who wont touch the shovels, thats it. If it shows anything its that even 12 hours out they still have no idea where the weather is headed. Comon' christmas day!


----------



## mercer_me

We got 2 to 3 inches max hear in Mercer. The only snow removal I did was, shoveling the steps off.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

ddb maine;1390130 said:


> Well, the storm definitely tracked further north than they thought, ended up with a heavy 2.
> 
> 
> 
> a few people who wont touch the shovels, thats it. If it shows anything its that even 12 hours out they still have no idea where the weather is headed. Comon' christmas day!


Same here, gonna be frozen shortly


----------



## bacwudzme

I got to plow all my Buxton/ Hollis residents N. Saco had maybe a inch. 


I like my new Toyos so far.... I did not notice at all any performance loss for turning 35s.


What can I spray on a Dish Network satellite Dish? getting tired of going back to the fort to get an extension ladder to clean them off for my customers. Fluid Film, Pam, silicone spray ect ect?

UNHCP Nice looking truck. 5.4 again? I have some tires I can sell you if your on the conticraps. Factory size 18s still with plenty of tread just upgraded to 35s let me know.


----------



## Moss Man

I didn't even hook the plow to the truck. We got 3" here and it melted down to 1.5" by nightfall. I'm losing that loving feeling when it comes to plowing, not exactly sure why.


----------



## RepoMan207

DDB: Did you get someone to cover your buddy's place?


----------



## 06Sierra

The snow went from being real fine to big fluffy flakes. We have 5" now. Probably end up with 6-7" by the time it is over.


----------



## Dewey

Glad this wasn't a big storm...... An hour into plowing my plow wouldn't lift.... I messed with it got it up and headed to Michauds In Winslow.... They sent Me home with a 9'2" Vee to use to finish my route.... THEY ARE THE BEST !!! Went back to plowing...... Lost reverse in my truck...... thenk God for good friends... !!!!! A buddy let me use his truck to finish my route.... things went good till I backed into a [email protected]$%m Apple tree in a tight spot.... now I gotta Buy a Tailgate !!! Gotta Luv it...... Waiting for tranny shop to get me in Hopefully sooner than later !!
Need to find a tailgate for a 2003 Chevy 2500


----------



## Moss Man

Dewey;1390566 said:


> Glad this wasn't a big storm...... An hour into plowing my plow wouldn't lift.... I messed with it got it up and headed to Michauds In Winslow.... They sent Me home with a 9'2" Vee to use to finish my route.... THEY ARE THE BEST !!! Went back to plowing...... Lost reverse in my truck...... thenk God for good friends... !!!!! A buddy let me use his truck to finish my route.... things went good till I backed into a [email protected]$%m Apple tree in a tight spot.... now I gotta Buy a Tailgate !!! Gotta Luv it...... Waiting for tranny shop to get me in Hopefully sooner than later !!
> Need to find a tailgate for a 2003 Chevy 2500


Ever think about doing something else for coin in the winter?!! Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1390566 said:


> Glad this wasn't a big storm...... An hour into plowing my plow wouldn't lift.... I messed with it got it up and headed to Michauds In Winslow.... They sent Me home with a 9'2" Vee to use to finish my route.... THEY ARE THE BEST !!! Went back to plowing...... Lost reverse in my truck...... thenk God for good friends... !!!!! A buddy let me use his truck to finish my route.... things went good till I backed into a [email protected]$%m Apple tree in a tight spot.... now I gotta Buy a Tailgate !!! Gotta Luv it...... Waiting for tranny shop to get me in Hopefully sooner than later !!
> Need to find a tailgate for a 2003 Chevy 2500


That's a sh!tty day Dewey. You are right about Michuads, they are a great company. My Dad wanted to buy a plow from them but, they wouldn't put a 7.5' Boss trip edge on his Tundra so he went with Fisher. The dealer down the road from Michauds is not nearly as good, let me tell ya.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1390386 said:


> DDB: Did you get someone to cover your buddy's place?


nope not yet, shes got a rav 4, he has a frontier, It's more for the 4+ type storms. its a good size driveway and its open. If you know someone, heres a photo. The bottom doesnt exist anymore it just sweeps around the loop.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1390566 said:


> Glad this wasn't a big storm...... An hour into plowing my plow wouldn't lift.... I messed with it got it up and headed to Michauds In Winslow.... They sent Me home with a 9'2" Vee to use to finish my route.... THEY ARE THE BEST !!! Went back to plowing...... Lost reverse in my truck...... thenk God for good friends... !!!!! A buddy let me use his truck to finish my route.... things went good till I backed into a [email protected]$%m Apple tree in a tight spot.... now I gotta Buy a Tailgate !!! Gotta Luv it...... Waiting for tranny shop to get me in Hopefully sooner than later !!
> Need to find a tailgate for a 2003 Chevy 2500


 daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey - I'll have my body shop in gardiner check around for a used tailgate on Tuesday (I'm off Monday) and see if they can't get it for me at cost if you want it.

I did my route yesterday and I have to say I LOVE the coils I put in my truck. It rides like a dream with the plow on, only the biggest pot holes caused any "bangs" from the truck. Barely squats from the plow as well. The plow performed flawless again and mouning it took no time at all now that I have the hang of it. Also learning how to use a V plow better so my accounts were finished in no time.

Now enjoying time with my family & friends in Mass.

Have a great christmas everyone.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1390951 said:


> nope not yet, shes got a rav 4, he has a frontier, It's more for the 4+ type storms. its a good size driveway and its open. If you know someone, heres a photo. The bottom doesnt exist anymore it just sweeps around the loop.


I have one in Gorham center I want to sub out myself.....I'm thinking package deal if helps. I know a guy, but I'm unsure if he can do it.....I'll talk to him after the holiday and let you know.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1391113 said:


> I have one in Gorham center I want to sub out myself.....I'm thinking package deal if helps. I know a guy, but I'm unsure if he can do it.....I'll talk to him after the holiday and let you know.


Ryan I can do the Gorham center as I have a bunch in town but the 35 and 114 is kinda a hike for me but worse case I could probably do it, looks like a good size driveway.

DDB pm me an address and Ill go check it out.

Ryan- hard to find a big enough parking space for your truck huh? :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1390566 said:


> Glad this wasn't a big storm...... An hour into plowing my plow wouldn't lift.... I messed with it got it up and headed to Michauds In Winslow.... They sent Me home with a 9'2" Vee to use to finish my route.... THEY ARE THE BEST !!! Went back to plowing...... Lost reverse in my truck...... thenk God for good friends... !!!!! A buddy let me use his truck to finish my route.... things went good till I backed into a [email protected]$%m Apple tree in a tight spot.... now I gotta Buy a Tailgate !!! Gotta Luv it...... Waiting for tranny shop to get me in Hopefully sooner than later !!
> Need to find a tailgate for a 2003 Chevy 2500


That sucks bud!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1391145 said:


> Ryan I can do the Gorham center as I have a bunch in town but the 35 and 114 is kinda a hike for me but worse case I could probably do it, looks like a good size driveway.
> 
> DDB pm me an address and Ill go check it out.
> 
> Ryan- hard to find a big enough parking space for your truck huh? :laughing:


Yeah, ya like that! I have some not so great drivers for neighbors. The last guy that had my unit had his truck slammed into by the guy down at the other end, so I park that way when I leave the plow on.

52 school st., take a peak and let me know what ya think. I usually push to the left by the tree, the garage end has to be double wide so she can park her Prius to the left and still access the garage for her girlfriends car.


----------



## unhcp

bacwudzme;1390334 said:


> UNHCP Nice looking truck. 5.4 again? I have some tires I can sell you if your on the conticraps. Factory size 18s still with plenty of tread just upgraded to 35s let me know.


Yes another 5.4, right now I am running some dunlops I think. What do you have for sale?


----------



## bacwudzme

unhcp;1391180 said:


> Yes another 5.4, right now I am running some dunlops I think. What do you have for sale?


Dunlop Maxx traction snowflake rated over a quarter inch on all tread no tires chopped due to bad alignment. here are some pics. Was going to keep them but they take up too much space and im not dealing with craigslist knuckle heads wondering if they will fit a 16" rim! They took a inspection sticker in November......


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1391030 said:


> Dewey - I'll have my body shop in gardiner check around for a used tailgate on Tuesday (I'm off Monday) and see if they can't get it for me at cost if you want it.
> 
> I did my route yesterday and I have to say I LOVE the coils I put in my truck. It rides like a dream with the plow on, only the biggest pot holes caused any "bangs" from the truck. Barely squats from the plow as well. The plow performed flawless again and mouning it took no time at all now that I have the hang of it. Also learning how to use a V plow better so my accounts were finished in no time.
> 
> Now enjoying time with my family & friends in Mass.
> 
> Have a great christmas everyone.


Hey Sounds good i'm gonna look next week too ...

Thanks


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1391247 said:


> Dunlop Maxx traction snowflake rated over a quarter inch on all tread no tires chopped due to bad alignment. here are some pics. Was going to keep them but they take up too much space and im not dealing with craigslist knuckle heads wondering if they will fit a 16" rim! They took a inspection sticker in November......


Still got them? Will they fit a 16" rim? Trade you for an propane tank and a 1977 Artic Cat that needs a tune up and some paint!

:laughing: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bigbadbrad

well that storm come out of no wheres! was only supposed to get a dusting and we got 4-5 inches, had to go help a buddy put the wing on his wheeler and i went and pulled a Will and ran wingman for him, the truck he has come from a town where they actually ran 2 guys in the truck, air ride pass seat and the wing controls on its own base that swivel out to the the passenger seat to make it easy to run for the wingman, not I got to finish snow blowing my driveway


----------



## 06Sierra

We ended up with 6-7" here. I really need to put a deflector on the plow. I couldn't see most of the way down the driveway! I could see the trees on the side of the driveway enough to know I wasn't going to hit them, so I kept going.


----------



## unhcp

bacwudzme;1391247 said:


> Dunlop Maxx traction snowflake rated over a quarter inch on all tread no tires chopped due to bad alignment. here are some pics. Was going to keep them but they take up too much space and im not dealing with craigslist knuckle heads wondering if they will fit a 16" rim! They took a inspection sticker in November......


What size are they?


----------



## bacwudzme

unhcp;1391519 said:


> What size are they?


275-70-18 load range E. No leaks no plugs I guarantee they last this season and all summer they wear like iron neuswede and plowguy43 and repoman have seen them in person. I wanted 35s cause 2 of my Buddy's had put them on there superdutys this summer (one had 20s and the other had 16s) and neuswede has them on his truck so I had to do it! There not that loud for an aggressive tire and I swear they track perfect on the road for an MT. I believe bigbadbrad had a set on his old superduty.


----------



## bacwudzme

I hear plowable event middle of next week!


----------



## bigbadbrad

bacwudzme;1391526 said:


> 275-70-18 load range E. No leaks no plugs I guarantee they last this season and all summer they wear like iron neuswede and plowguy43 and repoman have seen them in person. I wanted 35s cause 2 of my Buddy's had put them on there superdutys this summer (one had 20s and the other had 16s) and neuswede has them on his truck so I had to do it! There not that loud for an aggressive tire and I swear they track perfect on the road for an MT. I believe bigbadbrad had a set on his old superduty.


yeah I had a set of them in 315/75/16 on my 7.3L, I let them go with the truck, they do wear great, and got good traction in the snow, I had to plow a couple times with them on it and they worked good. I might actually buy them back from the kid i sold my truck too cause he wants new tires, Kinda pisses me off though he burnt up the rear set to only 1/4 of the tread left, I am starting to regret getting rid of my old truck! Also sucks that dunlap stoped making most of the sizes in that tire cause i would deffintly buy another set!


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah how much you want for them and how far you from bangor? they would fit my brothers new truck i bet if they are a good deal he would maybe buy them


----------



## bacwudzme

I really wanted them in 35s too I was heart broken when I seen they discontinued them in factory size for my truck.

I guess just shoot me an offer or trades????? Ill see if UNHCP is interested cause they are a good plowing tire and to tell you the truth if I wasnt happy with the toyos I was going to remount them for this season. But my buddy got me the Toyo At for $230. a tire, for 35-11.5-18 and he said the tires $ were on the climb

If UNHCP is not interested Within the first tho weeks of Jan Ill be headed to Jackman, so Bangor or North of that is a potential meet point. And I ll go Golden rd accross.


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1391528 said:


> I hear plowable event middle of next week!


I'm starting to feel better so, I really want to do some plowing. To bad it will mess the ice up but, what ever it takes so we can get some snow.


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1391550 said:


> I'm starting to feel better so, I really want to do some plowing. To bad it will mess the ice up but, what ever it takes so we can get some snow.


I heard Holeb has 4+ inches of ice and I guess there is not much snow either. Taking the wheeler to fish as of nowThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1391552 said:


> I heard Holeb has 4+ inches of ice and I guess there is not much snow either. Taking the wheeler to fish as of nowThumbs Up


My buddies went fish on North Pond in Smithfield today. They said there was about 3 inches at the most. I'm hoping I can get my ice shack out with in a week or so.


----------



## Mick76

Merry Xmas guys!


----------



## bacwudzme

Same to all of you! 

Santa just came.......................... Spoiled brat!:laughing: :crying:


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1391600 said:


> Merry Xmas guys!


Merry Christmas Mick and all you other "Mainas."


----------



## bigbadbrad

bacwudzme;1391548 said:


> I really wanted them in 35s too I was heart broken when I seen they discontinued them in factory size for my truck.
> 
> I guess just shoot me an offer or trades????? Ill see if UNHCP is interested cause they are a good plowing tire and to tell you the truth if I wasnt happy with the toyos I was going to remount them for this season. But my buddy got me the Toyo At for $230. a tire, for 35-11.5-18 and he said the tires $ were on the climb
> 
> If UNHCP is not interested Within the first tho weeks of Jan Ill be headed to Jackman, so Bangor or North of that is a potential meet point. And I ll go Golden rd accross.


yeah they ruined a good tire buy discountuing so many of the sizes! my brother lives in bangor, I told them about them a couple hours ago and he says he does not need tires yet, but if you still have them and the price is right then let me know, send me a pm if you still have them before your trip and i will talk to him again, I might give hom the money and buy them myself and keep a hold of them for now cause i know a few people with 18" rims that i could resell them too, including my brother when he is ready for tires!! haha


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Merry Christmas everyone....So I take a peek at AccuWeather, and they are now showing 5" of snow....Really? Anybody else hear anything about this for today?


----------



## unhcp

bacwudzme;1391548 said:


> I really wanted them in 35s too I was heart broken when I seen they discontinued them in factory size for my truck.
> 
> I guess just shoot me an offer or trades????? Ill see if UNHCP is inteested cause they are a good plowing tire and to tell you the truth if I wasnt happy with the toyos I was going to remount them for this season. But my buddy got me the Toyo At for $230. a tire, for 35-11.5-18 and he said the tires $ were on the climb
> 
> If UNHCP is not interested Within the first tho weeks of Jan Ill be headed to Jackman, so Bangor or North of that is a potential meet point. And I ll go Golden rd accross.


Will it fit a 17 inch rim? I am running 245/65/17 right now.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Merry Christmas guys....just saw on Accuweather that 5" of snow is coming in the next few days....anyone else see that?


----------



## bacwudzme

unhcp;1391804 said:


> Will it fit a 17 inch rim? I am running 245/65/17 right now.


Wow I thought all 350's came on 18s and the 250's had 17's nope wont fit sorry, unless in Bed bath and Beyond in the Beyond dept the still sell the 17-18"wheel tire spacer adapters..... There by the sky hooks and the board stretchers.......

Merry Xmas to all and to a profitable 2012 plowing season!


----------



## ddb maine

OrganicsL&L;1391813 said:


> Merry Christmas guys....just saw on Accuweather that 5" of snow is coming in the next few days....anyone else see that?


Accuweather has been wrong every single storm for my area, alfred.

but Wgme.... they are pretty close everytime.


----------



## plowguy43

They are calling for snow today? Great...

Ryan or Pete can you text me if it starts getting above 4"s?

Merry Christmas Gents!


----------



## unhcp

bacwudzme;1391819 said:


> Wow I thought all 350's came on 18s and the 250's had 17's nope wont fit sorry, unless in Bed bath and Beyond in the Beyond dept the still sell the 17-18"wheel tire spacer adapters..... There by the sky hooks and the board stretchers.......
> 
> Merry Xmas to all and to a profitable 2012 plowing season!


Makes sense since I have a 250.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1391829 said:


> They are calling for snow today? Great...
> 
> Ryan or Pete can you text me if it starts getting above 4"s?
> 
> Merry Christmas Gents!


10-4 good buddy



unhcp;1391830 said:


> Makes sense since I have a 250.


my bad thought you had a 350!

Ill take 2-4 all day long!payup


----------



## ddb maine

bacwudzme;1391843 said:


> 10-4 good buddy
> 
> my bad thought you had a 350!
> 
> Ill take 2-4 all day long!payup


Are we talking specific years?
04 350 with 16's


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1391858 said:


> Are we talking specific years?
> 04 350 with 16's


05+ than in 08+ have 20s as the larger size.

Hey neuswede Is the propane tank clean?


----------



## ddb maine

bacwudzme;1391865 said:


> 05+ than in 08+ have 20s as the larger size.


Oh I see, do you think those tires would fit 16's?


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb maine;1391867 said:


> Oh I see, do you think those tires would fit 16's?


Bed Bath and Beyond in the Beyond dept the might still sell the 16-18"wheel tire spacer adapters..... There by the sky hooks and the board stretchers.......

the 16 to 18s are pricey tho!:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

It's been snowing lightly hear all morning. Maine.gov is calling for 2 to 4 inches in my area so, I put my plow on just in case.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1391829 said:


> They are calling for snow today? Great...
> 
> Ryan or Pete can you text me if it starts getting above 4"s?
> 
> Merry Christmas Gents!


No sweat man! I'll run and do your 2 accounts if it comes to that, but I'm thinking an inch max,,,maybe 2". It's crazy slick out there right now.

Merry Xmas guys!


----------



## Moss Man

So I hear of the possible storm on tuesday night and I make a solid plan. I went ahead and put the ballast weight in the back of the truck and planned to mount the plow early tuesday morning to be ready. I tune into the news tonight and it now looks more like a rain snow mix. Anyone want to buy a good plow rig all set up and ready to roll???? :realmad:


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1392143 said:


> So I hear of the possible sotrm on tuesday night and I make a solid plan. I went ahead and put the ballast weight in the back of the truck and planned to mount the plow early tuesday morning to be ready. I tune into the news tonight and it now looks more like a rain snow mix. Anyone want to buy a good plow rig all set up and ready to roll???? :realmad:


MMMMM LOL I got one I'm trying to repair........ What you asking maybe I'll wash my hands of this Lemon.... LOL


----------



## Moss Man

Dewey;1392144 said:


> MMMMM LOL I got one I'm trying to repair........ What you asking maybe I'll wash my hands of this Lemon.... LOL


10 grand would make me really think hard.................


----------



## OrganicsL&L

NOAA is saying the next real chance for snow is Friday into Saturday. Obviously, a lot can happen between now and then.

The rain on Wed. will be a cold one, and I expect many surfaces to have some ice on them.


----------



## RepoMan207

I've been saying it all long, you guys can bank on another sh!tty season at this point. Even if things pick up from here, what are we talking.......maybe another 8 storms if we're lucky. New plow, and truck clinches the deal everytime.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1392394 said:


> New plow, and truck clinches the deal everytime.


I hope your planning on buying next year also.......:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1392419 said:


> I hope your planning on buying next year also.......:laughing:


I knew that was comming.......

Truck: Yes, Plow....not likely. If I keep this truck and buy another one, I will be buying a polycaster for sure.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Mick76;1392419 said:


> I hope your planning on buying next year also.......:laughing:


LOL! Yeah, we might as well get right back to spring at this point, already have enough work to get me to June

But, I must say that these little 2" dustings can make me some decent money as well....lots of salting on the per visit accountspayup


----------



## RepoMan207

OrganicsL&L;1392426 said:


> LOL! Yeah, we might as well get right back to spring at this point, already have enough work to get me to June
> 
> But, I must say that these little 2" dustings can make me some decent money as well....lots of salting on the per visit accountspayup


Mick & I mostly have pre paid or installment seasonal accounts......Doesn't matter if it snows. It's actually better for business; less overhead.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I would say that I am at about 75% Seasonal and 25% per visit. I'd like to see it more like 60-40% for those big years, but the 25% can bring in more than enough to cover the expenses of going out and hitting everyone on these small storms.


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm 99% prepaid seasonal's, no installments. This is my first year with this many, I jacked my pricing on 60% of my accounts, and went overboard on my seasonal options (I quote both seasonal pricing and by accumulation on every bid). Like you, I use to prefer that 60% / 40% split.....right now I'm up in the air on that however. Everything is budgeted out, and I'm not loosing any money, soooo, we'll see. 

For the most part, I would like to be able to go out and play in the white stuff atleast once a week lol. Maybe I'll buy some sleds next year to keep myself entertained......knowing my luck though, we'll probably get nor'easter after nor'easter, and I'll never be able to enjoy them.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Yeah, if you are going to buy the sleds let us all know so we go to a per occurance format next yearpayup

I do like the stability of the seasonals, and wouldn't want less than 60%. I make sure that I have enough seasonals to cover expenses plus leave a little money in the bank heading in to the spring. Once I get to that number, I then begin to raise my prices a little on the next round of bids and see what I get either seasonal or per storm.


----------



## plowguy43

Wonly problems with a snowless season is next year is much more difficult to get seasonals setup - or at least that seems like the logical response.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1392658 said:


> Wonly problems with a snowless season is next year is much more difficult to get seasonals setup - or at least that seems like the logical response.


Generally speaking thats true... but thats why you need to push the MULTI year deal... i try to do at least a 3 year deal with seasonals...cya on light and heavy years


----------



## bacwudzme

Up to a 1.5 rain for Wednesday WTF:realmad:


----------



## Moss Man

bacwudzme;1392742 said:


> Up to a 1.5 rain for Wednesday WTF:realmad:


Nice.

I'm looking for a couple small LED strobes that I can mount at the top corners of my backrack, any suggestions? I want to put them at the top of the sides, not on the very top. I run through the car wash a few times a winter to keep the underside washed and the lights don't clear if I mount em up top. I'm looking for something rectangular, small and decently priced of course.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1392782 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm looking for a couple small LED strobes that I can mount at the top corners of my backrack, any suggestions? I want to put them at the top of the sides, not on the very top. I run through the car wash a few times a winter to keep the underside washed and the lights don't clear if I mount em up top. I'm looking for something rectangular, small and decently priced of course.


I dont know why you want strobes... the retro thing is making a come back!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1392658 said:


> Wonly problems with a snowless season is next year is much more difficult to get seasonals setup - or at least that seems like the logical response.


This is what I thought after the 09' season....I more then doubled in seasonal contracts in the following year. I was literally dumb founded over it.

To tell ya the truth, I almost want to cut back on them, which I attempted to do this year by increasing prices here and there...either I'm way off in my pricing, or I'm that good .


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1392742 said:


> Up to a 1.5 rain for Wednesday WTF:realmad:


Ahyup, I read that in utter disgust myself last night. I have absolutely no hopes for this up comming weekend gig either. I was thinking about a brewhaha at the Auburn Buffalo Wings on Saturday in protest of the unseasonal weather....but I had forgotten it's New Years.



Mick76;1392858 said:


> I dont know why you want strobes... the retro thing is making a come back!


Meaning Strobes or Rotators?


----------



## 06Sierra

This weather sucks!!! Rain at the end of December is unreal. That little storm we had a couple days ago gave me a nice base on the driveway. Now that will be gone, or turned to ice. 

On the flip side, I got a remote starter for Christmas! Just have to make an appt to get it installed.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1392947 said:


> This weather sucks!!! Rain at the end of December is unreal. That little storm we had a couple days ago gave me a nice base on the driveway. Now that will be gone, or turned to ice.
> 
> On the flip side, I got a remote starter for Christmas! Just have to make an appt to get it installed.


Same here. I got an OEM one from my folks. Too bad the install is as much as the damn starter and PATHS key interface put together.  Oh well, atleast I'll have a warm truck to go out to if we ever get any real snow.

I want one of those back to back events....you know, one that keeps us out plowing for 40+ hours, with maybe 4 or so hours in between. Then another round a couple days later. One of those events that makes us think twice about this type of business. Yeah....I pray for mind blowing insanity at this point, screw the small stuff. Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1392932 said:


> Ahyup, I read that in utter disgust myself last night. I have absolutely no hopes for this up comming weekend gig either. I was thinking about a brewhaha at the Auburn Buffalo Wings on Saturday in protest of the unseasonal weather....but I had forgotten it's New Years.
> 
> Meaning Strobes or Rotators?


This is the Rotator I currently have that Mick likes to refer to as "Retro"! I'm wanting a couple small strobe units mounted on the sides of the backrack so I can go the the car wash that has the underbody wash, they won't let me through with the tall "Retro" globe on the top;


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1392966 said:


> This is the Rotator I currently have that Mick likes to refer to as "Retro"! I'm wanting a couple small strobe units mounted on the sides of the backrack so I can go the the car wash that has the underbody wash, they won't let me through with the tall "Retro" globe on the top;


Now that thing is pimp'n!


----------



## Moss Man

Bwahahaha! I bought my first plow in the mid 1980's and that globe was state of the art then, let me tell ya. I dug it out a couple weeks ago cause I been hearin stories round heah about the poh poh havin issues with people plowin with no top light. After I got it all wired and mounted I began to realize it looks a lil tarded by todays standards. Oh well.


----------



## ddb maine

I wont even mention the changes that are appearing in the weather next week. im not going to talk about it. not one bit...
instead ill talk about how i should be picking up the 550 friday. Who said a new truck would jinx it....#%&*.


----------



## plowguy43

I said the same thing when I bought the new plow.

Oh well...just sit and wait.


----------



## ddb maine

And im remodeling my house. returning it to its original self 1840's. tearing out carpets and refinishing some wide board floors. and getting the fireplaces back in shape so i can get the smaller stove.up in the bedroom. nice afternoon projects since i wont be plowing.


----------



## Dewey

Saw an add today at a local store....

Plowing Done Cheap

$20 Per Driv No Matter How Big Or Small



I guess people are getting desperate for work...... 
It looked like a 2yr old wrote it and Drive was spelled like i printed it !!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Dewey;1394129 said:


> Saw an add today at a local store....
> 
> Plowing Done Cheap
> 
> $20 Per Drive No Matter How Big Or Small
> 
> I guess people are getting desperate for work......
> It looked like a 2yr old wrote it and Drive was spelled like i printed it !!


There are people like that everywhere. It is called they have no overhead, don't pay taxes, are not legit and probably have a full time job and will never show up till after the storm. They will never go away just more prevalent during hard times all part of the industry. Its an inflation killer


----------



## ddb maine

Those kind of people serve a necessary niche. The customers who always complain about price. The customers who are always trying to find ways to get you to drop your price. The customers we, the good guys, shouldn't have to deal with. The customers who take down that number say " $20! I bet he'll do it for $15." 

No thanks, and bring them all out. It makes us look better. 

I am contemplating trying to take over a road that a good amount of my customers live on. after 2 hours and 10 driveways they still havn't plowed the road and I routinely have to clear a path for the cars that get stuck on the hills. It is a wide road though. And I don't really have a reference for price. I should find out when their contract is up.

then I have to go back after they finally finish and clean up the mess from them hanging their wing out onto the shoulder and nearly taking out all the driveways that exit over the culverts.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1394426 said:


> Those kind of people serve a necessary niche. The customers who always complain about price. The customers who are always trying to find ways to get you to drop your price. The customers we, the good guys, shouldn't have to deal with. The customers who take down that number say " $20! I bet he'll do it for $15."
> 
> No thanks, and bring them all out. It makes us look better.
> 
> I am contemplating trying to take over a road that a good amount of my customers live on. after 2 hours and 10 driveways they still havn't plowed the road and I routinely have to clear a path for the cars that get stuck on the hills. It is a wide road though. And I don't really have a reference for price. I should find out when their contract is up.
> 
> then I have to go back after they finally finish and clean up the mess from them hanging their wing out onto the shoulder and nearly taking out all the driveways that exit over the culverts.


If you need a reference to go by, shoot me a PM with the name of the road and I'll gladly tell you what I would charge. Private roads are my forte. I wouldn't worry about waiting for the contract to expire....chances are there is a built in exit. The only complication I see with private roads are that they're mostly pre paid or installment contracts.....they're not going to want to pay twice if it's already paid in full.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1394129 said:


> Saw an add today at a local store....
> 
> Plowing Done Cheap
> 
> $20 Per Driv No Matter How Big Or Small
> 
> I guess people are getting desperate for work......
> It looked like a 2yr old wrote it and Drive was spelled like i printed it !!


That's desperate for money. It would have to be a pretty small driveway for me to plow it for $20.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1392966 said:


> This is the Rotator I currently have that Mick likes to refer to as "Retro"! I'm wanting a couple small strobe units mounted on the sides of the backrack so I can go the the car wash that has the underbody wash, they won't let me through with the tall "Retro" globe on the top;


Pete, something like this would work well....I would go with 2 on the vertical tubes facing out on the sides, and two up top, one left, one right.

Ebay Link


----------



## bacwudzme

My Rant


Its pretty sad they have not found The 20 month old out of Waterville. 13 days $30k and its been on the National news. I hope the lynch the mfer when they figure out who has her.
I havent had a chance to talk to my K-9 cop buddy his dog has one of the most aggresive sniffers in the state and usally gets involved state cases,

and finally on track, god damn weather!


----------



## RepoMan207

It's a very sad situation. I personally believe that the mother, and or family had something to do with it. it's not a couincidence that DHS took her from them not but a.few days before.


----------



## RepoMan207

Is it me...or is this chick seriously screwed up? Alya's Mother on the Today Show.


----------



## plowguy43

Sounds like an addict who had the girl abducted. Id be the same way towards her as the father.


----------



## ddb maine

On a job in newry. no snow. the slopes of sunday river have grss on them. the towns people are a little bit itchy for snow. figure if we canget a solid plan to get some snow up here might be able to trade the town, give us all the route we will bring you snow. 
There is an ice/rain thing tonight... wierd. seems like the artic front are just weak this year. It keeps geting pushed out of the way by storms.


----------



## plowguy43

Well I'm hoping this cold weather is a sign for January. 

Heading up to Rangeley this weekend for a New Years gathering. I'll let you all know how it looks up there, if I can remember.

Also really hoping we don't get this mess they are calling for tonight, the Charger isn't the best in the slick stuff....


----------



## ddb maine

Alright I need a few names. The 550 needs a new hydraulic pump. The dealer is covering it, but the place they are using, Motion industries needs at least a week to get it. Theres got to be one a shelf somewhere. I'm thinking messer... Any sugesstions?
I've got work lined up for the truck monday-tuesday-wednesday. 

Or is the pump just that rare. It sounds like they are trying to replace it with an oem. (this is all coming from the service manager, who's been great, just has a lot going on obviously, nevermind the complete body off rebuild of the dump truck.) Its an SPX pump.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Coastal metal fab in topsham has them on the shelf pretty sure they have both power up/down and power up/ gravity down depending on what you need. Also they are open saturdays till noon. 
Motion industries is a good place just doesn't specialize in stuff like that


----------



## bigbadbrad

hmm Motion Industries, ya sure thats not a strip club!!! haha


----------



## OrganicsL&L

ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just got a hazardous weather advisory....gonna be freezing rain here at the coast until early afternoon....glad I pre salted last night....lots more to go down! Keep the shiny side up everyone.


----------



## 06Sierra

We got about a half inch of snow before it changed to rain a couple hours ago.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1398126 said:


> Coastal metal fab in topsham has them on the shelf pretty sure they have both power up/down and power up/ gravity down depending on what you need. Also they are open saturdays till noon.
> Motion industries is a good place just doesn't specialize in stuff like that


 new pump in my hand thank you very much


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just got in from lots of salting....I think we are out of the woods with the ice at this point. Probably about 1/4" of ice buildup on untreated surfaces.


----------



## ddb maine

The truck is looking good. Still needs the vc-9 flush, and coolant fill. With the Oil cooler kit it takes 5 Gal of oil. Synthetic 5-40. hyraulic pump needs to be installed, then its off to Recon. Definately not going to have it until tuesday. Maybe end of the day monday.

does look good though.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Any Pics???


----------



## ddb maine

I didn't even think about that. Should have gotten some when the cab was off and the motor was half on a piece of plywood by the rear end. That was cool. 

There will be photos of it when I'm driving it home. 

There are the photos I posted a while back, but the exterior hasn't changed yet. Just the drivetrain. the disc brakes in the rear are massive. must be at least 17" they fill a 19.5 rim.


----------



## Mick76

So whats new guys?


----------



## ddb maine

same thing as last year, working hard. You must be enjoying those seasonal accounts.
What do you do in the off season. landscaping? excavation?


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1399879 said:


> same thing as last year, working hard. You must be enjoying those seasonal accounts.
> What do you do in the off season. landscaping? excavation?


I'll do a few construction jobs here and there but I also own another business.... Its the Corner Laundromat in Auburn... That makes money even when I'm out plowing! payup

I'm actually going to be putting a bid in for a small ranch this spring and a basement conversion...99% postive I've got both of them as one is my neighbor and the other is my wifes friend...anyone here want to give me a quote to dig the foundation hole? Dylan? When I built my house I actually bought an excavator and did my own ground work but sold it when I finished the house..... those are fun toys to play on! :laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1399894 said:


> I'll do a few construction jobs here and there but I also own another business.... Its the Corner Laundromat in Auburn... That makes money even when I'm out plowing! payup
> 
> I'm actually going to be putting a bid in for a small ranch this spring and a basement conversion...99% postive I've got both of them as one is my neighbor and the other is my wifes friend...anyone here want to give me a quote to dig the foundation hole? Dylan? When I built my house I actually bought an excavator and did my own ground work but sold it when I finished the house..... those are fun toys to play on! :laughing:


Definitely interested, I just bought my own concrete forms so I can do a 8' wall or a 4' frost wall or anything in between. I'll shoot you a pm.

Also even though it is sunny for the near future forecast, pretty sure there is a blizzard on the way since I just picked up some work that would be better without snow and a show I am doing in a month. With my lucky we are probably going to get buried!


----------



## Moss Man

Yeah, even though it hasn't been much for snow, we're going to wake up one day soon to the forecast of a large storm heading our way.........


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1400032 said:


> Yeah, even though it hasn't been much for snow, we're going to wake up one day soon to the forecast of a large storm heading our way.........


I hope your right... At this point I wouldn't mind a full out blizzard!


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1399894 said:


> I'll do a few construction jobs here and there but I also own another business.... Its the Corner Laundromat in Auburn... That makes money even when I'm out plowing! payup
> 
> I'm actually going to be putting a bid in for a small ranch this spring and a basement conversion...99% postive I've got both of them as one is my neighbor and the other is my wifes friend...anyone here want to give me a quote to dig the foundation hole? Dylan? When I built my house I actually bought an excavator and did my own ground work but sold it when I finished the house..... those are fun toys to play on! :laughing:


If you need plans let me know.
Maybe build the PS ranch, Ill run the plans, dylan can dig, pete can help build...That would be interesting!


----------



## 06Sierra

If all this rain was snow, we would be all set! This is crazy. We have had more freezing rain and rain lately than anything else.


----------



## RepoMan207

WTF........Really!?!?! Optimistic; what does that mean exactly? You say "hope", I say hopeless....

.






​


----------



## unhcp

that forecast is just depressing


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1399917 said:


> Definitely interested, I just bought my own concrete forms so I can do a 8' wall or a 4' frost wall or anything in between. I'll shoot you a pm.
> 
> Also even though it is sunny for the near future forecast, pretty sure there is a blizzard on the way since I just picked up some work that would be better without snow and a show I am doing in a month. With my lucky we are probably going to get buried!


what kind of show?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1400608 said:


> what kind of show?


Home show at the Civic Center


----------



## bigbadbrad

anyone else get some snow today? We had gotten about 4" when I woke up this morning, but that was it for the day other then a little bit of flurries


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bigbadbrad;1400991 said:


> anyone else get some snow today? We had gotten about 4" when I woke up this morning, but that was it for the day other then a little bit of flurries


Way to poke the bees nest, The guys of southern maine might drive up there and beat you and take over your route! :laughing:


----------



## bigbadbrad

NEUSWEDE;1401009 said:


> Way to poke the bees nest, The guys of southern maine might drive up there and beat you and take over your route! :laughing:


Please do!! It aint much of a route! haha but dont forget, that you guys had us beat in snowfall last year, and I am pretty sure you are beating us this year so far too, the news said tonight that we have only had 20" so far this winter


----------



## MSS Mow

Another glaze of freezing rain tonight. Another disappointing day. :-(


----------



## 06Sierra

bigbadbrad;1400991 said:


> anyone else get some snow today? We had gotten about 4" when I woke up this morning, but that was it for the day other then a little bit of flurries


We had freezing rain over night and that is about it. I passing snow shower this afternoon didn't leave anything on the ground. Kind of depressing for this time of year!

I need some ideas guys. I have a 6x12 utility trailer and the ramp does not come off. It needs to be painted and have new lights put on. That is something I plan on doing next summer. What can I do for hinges so I have the ability to take the ramp off if I need to?


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1401302 said:


> We had freezing rain over night and that is about it. I passing snow shower this afternoon didn't leave anything on the ground. Kind of depressing for this time of year!
> 
> I need some ideas guys. I have a 6x12 utility trailer and the ramp does not come off. It needs to be painted and have new lights put on. That is something I plan on doing next summer. What can I do for hinges so I have the ability to take the ramp off if I need to?


I don't know man....that thing has to come off some how. Usually it's a long rod that goes from end to end, and the ramps have a O channel welded into the ends of them, either one solid piece, or a few hinge channels on either side....the bigger ones usually have 4. Look on the ends, is there grease fittings? Can you take rear side shots, and a shot of the rear? Do you have a year, make and model?


----------



## GMCHD plower

06Sierra;1401302 said:


> We had freezing rain over night and that is about it. I passing snow shower this afternoon didn't leave anything on the ground. Kind of depressing for this time of year!
> 
> I need some ideas guys. I have a 6x12 utility trailer and the ramp does not come off. It needs to be painted and have new lights put on. That is something I plan on doing next summer. What can I do for hinges so I have the ability to take the ramp off if I need to?


You just need a B.F.H, a punch, and some WD-40, it'll come off.


----------



## mercer_me

I got a feeling that since I have to go back to school next week, we will get a blizzard.


----------



## 06Sierra

The hinges that are on there have a grease fitting on the inside. I'm not sure if/how they come apart. It looks like on hinge would have to be cut off to get the gate off as it is now.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1401560 said:


> The hinges that are on there have a grease fitting on the inside. I'm not sure if/how they come apart. It looks like on hinge would have to be cut off to get the gate off as it is now.


 I'll see if I can't dig up a picture later today for ya. If you know the brand I maybe able to help with more detail. The majority of them have a rod that runs through it, there is cap end, and an open end. On the open end there is a bolt & nut that goes through the rod just after the last hinge or bracket that acts as nothing more then a stoper to keep the rod in position. You simply remove the nut and pull the bolt out, then the rod....or guess you can call it a hinge, slides out (wiggeling and and a extra pair of hands is useful.). thus releasing the ramp(s).


----------



## 06Sierra

It is a carry on trailer. This is something similar to what I have... http://www.etrailer.com/Enclosed-Trailer-Parts/Redline/HP12412G.html

They are welded on so that the ends with the pin, on the trailer itself, are facing toward the center. This doesn't allow the gate to slide one way or the other.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

06Sierra;1401799 said:


> It is a carry on trailer. This is something similar to what I have... http://www.etrailer.com/Enclosed-Trailer-Parts/Redline/HP12412G.html
> 
> They are welded on so that the ends with the pin, on the trailer itself, are facing toward the center. This doesn't allow the gate to slide one way or the other.


I would take it to a welder and have him cut off the ones facing the wrong way and put them on so they are all the same way so you can take it off.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm still in the mindset that once January get's into full swing we'll be getting some nice storms. Maybe not storm after storm like last year but a moderate amount to keep us happy.

I went up to Rangeley this past weekend and they are hurting too, just about 2-3" is it. Had an awesome new year, started puking just after the countdown. Good times.


----------



## unhcp

Hoping for a Sunday/Monday storm


----------



## OrganicsL&L

unhcp;1401877 said:


> Hoping for a Sunday/Monday storm


Is that even being talked about?


----------



## ddb maine

This is the first day the wind has hurt in a long time. Feels damn good.


----------



## unhcp

OrganicsL&L;1401879 said:


> Is that even being talked about?


who knows just a prayer at this point


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Keep Prayin'! We could use all the help we can find at this point!


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1401877 said:


> Hoping for a Sunday/Monday storm





OrganicsL&L;1401879 said:


> Is that even being talked about?


That reminds me of the Sno Fighter Video I watched last night.

If you guys haven't watched it yet, it's worth checking out.......


----------



## Mick76

Just checked my snowfall records.... about 22" has fallen so far for this season 2011-2012..... 
thats 25% of our seasonal total in my area believe it or not


----------



## ddb maine

Headed to brunswick


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1402161 said:


> Just checked my snowfall records.... about 22" has fallen so far for this season 2011-2012.....
> thats 25% of our seasonal total in my area believe it or not


Absolutely, I think there is definitely time to turn things around....I'm just not feeling it. We would need to get a long series of back to back sizeable storms to close this season out as normal....even though it's clearly not.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1402184 said:


> Headed to brunswick


Nice! Congrats again man!


----------



## ddb maine

The truck feels good. the engine is really strong and the MPG's are back up. 5mpg at 50.
Had a small arm wrestling match with Joe at the end, but he stood up to his word and followed through. If anyone has been wondering, yes joe galetta is a man of his word and stands behind his hand shake in the end. Highly recommend Brunswick ford. Their service manager is a nit picky finiky guy and I love it.

And now that its pitch black out. 
Holy smokes is that 9' MC plow huge. I kept trying to maneuver it to get some air in the front end, but even sitting on the ground its still blocking part of the front end. Last time on the high way for that thank god. Speaking of which I dont know a ton about fishers, slow response from the left and right wings is most likely a low/dirty fluid issue right?

well worth all the work. Thanks for the assistance boys. now bring the snow and dirt!


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1402578 said:


> And now that its pitch black out.
> Holy smokes is that 9' MC plow huge. I kept trying to maneuver it to get some air in the front end, but even sitting on the ground its still blocking part of the front end. Last time on the high way for that thank god. Speaking of which I dont know a ton about fishers, slow response from the left and right wings is most likely a low/dirty fluid issue right?
> 
> well worth all the work. Thanks for the assistance boys. now bring the snow and dirt!


Your right on with the fluid change, the pickup tube is most likely clogged up pretty good. That plow isn't that old...maybe 3-4 years if I had to guess, so chances are it has never been done if it's acting sluggish. The cold temps also bring out the signs of compromised fluid every time. Get yourself a filter kit 28479, a gallon of Fisher blue fluid, penetrating oil, and a can of brake cleaner. Here is a link to the Mechanic's Guide . The blow up diagram is on pg. 8. The kit comes with everything needed, it's like $14. Make sure to remove the 3 cartridge valves, clean them up good with the brake cleaner, and then let them soak as long as possible in some penetrating oil. Thoroughly clean the bores with the brake cleaner before reassembling. I'm positive that will fix the slowness for ya. If you ever run into problems with it. you have my contact info in your PM folder, don't hesitate to pick up the phone.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

What'd you take that pic with night vision goggles on???:laughing: Congrats and good luck.


----------



## unhcp

This picture sums it up!


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1402820 said:


> Your right on with the fluid change, the pickup tube is most likely clogged up pretty good. That plow isn't that old...maybe 3-4 years if I had to guess, so chances are it has never been done if it's acting sluggish. The cold temps also bring out the signs of compromised fluid every time. Get yourself a filter kit 28479, a gallon of Fisher blue fluid, penetrating oil, and a can of brake cleaner. Here is a link to the Mechanic's Guide . The blow up diagram is on pg. 8. The kit comes with everything needed, it's like $14. Make sure to remove the 3 cartridge valves, clean them up good with the brake cleaner, and then let them soak as long as possible in some penetrating oil. Thoroughly clean the bores with the brake cleaner before reassembling. I'm positive that will fix the slowness for ya. If you ever run into problems with it. you have my contact info in your PM folder, don't hesitate to pick up the phone.


Sea Foam deep creep works great for penetrating. For the valves, Sea Foam trans tune might be fine as well.


----------



## plowguy43

So DDB, do you now have 2 trucks or did you trade/sell the other Ford?


----------



## ddb maine

That will be excellent, Once I flip through an exploded axo, I know the thing and I'm not so intimidated. Spent many many long long nights drawings those things. I appreciate the information, I'll get on that this weekend. But first!
time to put 'er to work.

This thing hauls ass, For a dump truck. It pushes you right back into the seat. I think the turbo might be over boosting though. Or the intake sensor is off but the scangauge definately has shown between 38-40 psi at approx WOT. Even with the studs.... that seems a bit much, VERY VERY fun though.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1402953 said:


> So DDB, do you now have 2 trucks or did you trade/sell the other Ford?


2 now. 
The 550 is the same green as the 350, but lacks the gold two tone. Might have it vinyl-ed on when I get it lettered. we shall see.
I need to detail it still, I traded the detail on the dump for a detail on the wifes edge. I looks damn good though, minor cosmetics here and there, the dump is going to need to get skined eventually, but it holds material, goes up and comes down and the tail gate functions.

The reason being the 350 has the 5.4 and 170,000. so carrying alot of weight, especially towing excavators etc is getting to be a bit much. It will still do it but I know its only a matter of time. I've been searching dump trailers for a long time as well and with all circumstances this is the choice I have come to.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Did you end up getting the sander to?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DDB looks good! need some side boxes for that truck. 
FYI - If you ever run of out room in that dump I rent 17yard roll off dumpsters!


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1403420 said:


> DDB looks good! need some side boxes for that truck.
> FYI - If you ever run of out room in that dump I rent 17yard roll off dumpsters!


Yes to the uws side boxes.
Just a question.. What don't you do?

vending machines? do you DJ weddings, ice sculptures?

Yeah I did get the sander too as well as the plow, which I need to go through, I'm not in a rush, It may never snow again.


----------



## plowguy43

He does everything including his escort service on the side.


----------



## ddb maine

Well I saw the financial statement for the escort service and It appears the other business really float the expenses. Poor return customer ratings.


dylan, you must be single.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1403428 said:


> Yes to the uws side boxes.
> Just a question.. What don't you do?
> 
> vending machines? do you DJ weddings, ice sculptures?
> 
> Yeah I did get the sander too as well as the plow, which I need to go through, I'm not in a rush, It may never snow again.


Why limit myself! I do a lot of projects where I need to cover a lot of aspects of the job. What can I say, I like to work!



plowguy43;1403437 said:


> He does everything including his escort service on the side.


I wish thats where the real money is at! Its recession proof!


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1403453 said:


> Why limit myself! I do a lot of projects where I need to cover a lot of aspects of the job. What can I say, I like to work!


I hear ya. I get frustrated when distributors are closed on holidays.
What areas do you generally work in? 
Some nice hardscape on the website.Did you build the site?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1403459 said:


> I hear ya. I get frustrated when distributors are closed on holidays.
> What areas do you generally work in?
> Some nice hardscape on the website.Did you build the site?


I hate holidays and 5 o'clock because that is usually when something breaks or I need something and the place I need it from is closed!

Generally I do landscape/ hardscape (stone) design and install and light excavation. This year I will be expanding into foundations and heavy excavation. The dumpsters I added due to my F650 which is a roll off truck, used for ease of use and let me have mulitple trucks in one. I have contractors that I work for that once I am on site end up having me do more than just the landscape and excavation which is nice and I rent the dumpsters to other contractors that I know. The dumpsters paid for themselves in 6 months so it is all profit from here out. Hope to add 5 or more this year.

I designed the site but was built by Yarmouth Signs. I have more pictures to add just haven't had time.


----------



## mercer_me

I had a doctors appointment in Lewiston yesterday so, I went to Buffalo Wild Wings for supper. I rely wish I had went to lunch with you guys because that place is awesome. Great food and the service was great to.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1403571 said:


> Great food and the service was great to.


So is there where you tell us you ditched your GF from the country and have a new girl from BWW and her name is Mackensie?


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1403607 said:


> So is there where you tell us you ditched your GF from the country and have a new girl from BWW and her name is Mackensie?


Jealous?.......:laughing::laughing:

DDB... Nice looking rig


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1403474 said:


> I hate holidays and 5 o'clock because that is usually when something breaks or I need something and the place I need it from is closed!
> 
> Generally I do landscape/ hardscape (stone) design and install and light excavation. This year I will be expanding into foundations and heavy excavation. The dumpsters I added due to my F650 which is a roll off truck, used for ease of use and let me have mulitple trucks in one. I have contractors that I work for that once I am on site end up having me do more than just the landscape and excavation which is nice and I rent the dumpsters to other contractors that I know. The dumpsters paid for themselves in 6 months so it is all profit from here out. Hope to add 5 or more this year.
> 
> I designed the site but was built by Yarmouth Signs. I have more pictures to add just haven't had time.


Yeah I saw that video about the volvo 140. Nice rig, nice windshield hah.
If I get a few potential jobs up that way I'll be in touch. You do the same, but for down this way. Always up for expanding my network.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1403634 said:


> Yeah I saw that video about the volvo 140. Nice rig, nice windshield hah.
> If I get a few potential jobs up that way I'll be in touch. You do the same, but for down this way. Always up for expanding my network.


Yea the 140 I didn't go for got jerked over by the dealer, which was shame because fixed up would had been perfect but they wanted to fix 20% of the damage and charge way more than market value.

What is your operating area? Are you gray area? Same here always expanding my area. For the right job I will travel. I put some numbers in for the casino that worked for me but haven't heard anything in a month so probably not, but ill travel for the right job at the right price.

Mick- your damn right i'm jealous, I was hoping to give her a 3rd kid


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1403607 said:


> So is there where you tell us you ditched your GF from the country and have a new girl from BWW and her name is Mackensie?


Now that's some funny sh!t right there! :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1403643 said:


> Mick- your damn right i'm jealous, I was hoping to give her a 3rd kid


I bet you were.....it would of been the prize baby too. All the other dad's were clearly lacking in the financial sector. She would of milked you dry.


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1403607 said:


> So is there where you tell us you ditched your GF from the country and have a new girl from BWW and her name is Mackensie?


LOL no, I didn't ditch my girl friend. HAHAHA Oh ya, my girl friend is not from the county, them girls up there are nothing I want. HAHAHA


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1403653 said:


> I bet you were.....it would of been the prize baby too. All the other dad's were clearly lacking in the financial sector. She would of milked you dry.


Pretty much willing to do anything for a decent worker at this point!

Mercer - good to hear your gf isn't a county girl because by county girl I meant from way up there, probably missing a handful of teeth, eats her cheerios with moonshine and somehow related to you.

Glad we cleared that up haha :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1403694 said:


> Mercer - good to hear your gf isn't a county girl because by county girl I meant from way up there, probably missing a handful of teeth, eats her cheerios with moonshine and somehow related to you.
> 
> Glad we cleared that up haha :laughing:


Ya, I have scene them girls up there. I'll stick to the Central Maine girls. LOL


----------



## DugHD

This thread is about 2yrs old and 262 pages. I think it is the only thread I ever started that got over 2 pages. 
I need to follow along , didnt realize there was so many Mainahs on here. My plowing business has shrunk up quite abit in the last few years but still at it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;1403724 said:


> This thread is about 2yrs old and 262 pages. I think it is the only thread I ever started that got over 2 pages.
> I need to follow along , didnt realize there was so many Mainahs on here. My plowing business has shrunk up quite abit in the last few years but still at it.


What part are you from? I think a lot of peoples business has shrunk up as a lot of people coming into the industry

And here's to you mr popular for starting this thread


----------



## RepoMan207

Whatever happen to Stargazer anyway........?


----------



## DugHD

NEUSWEDE;1403739 said:


> What part are you from? I think a lot of peoples business has shrunk up as a lot of people coming into the industry
> 
> And here's to you mr popular for starting this thread


Im from New Gloucester. But have plowed all around , Windham, Portland, Brunswick, Auburn, etc. 
Presently plowing some small things in New Gloucester and a Walmart in Waterville. 
Thanks for the drink up.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1403741 said:


> Whatever happen to Stargazer anyway........?


I'd like to know what happened to FisherVMan.


----------



## 06Sierra

NEUSWEDE;1403694 said:


> Pretty much willing to do anything for a decent worker at this point!
> 
> Mercer - good to hear your gf isn't a county girl because by county girl I meant from way up there, probably missing a handful of teeth, eats her cheerios with moonshine and somehow related to you.
> 
> Glad we cleared that up haha :laughing:


That is Washington County you are thinking about! THE County has a healthy population that still has a mouth full of teeth. Well, except for the Allagash!!!


----------



## Mick76

DugHD;1403724 said:


> I need to follow along , didnt realize there was so many Mainahs on here. My plowing business has shrunk up quite abit in the last few years but still at it.


On average I close only 5% of my bids I put out there.... people are practically plowing for free!


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1403777 said:


> I'd like to know what happened to FisherVMan.


X2

Who is Stargazer?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1403782 said:


> That is Washington County you are thinking about! THE County has a healthy population that still has a mouth full of teeth. Well, except for the Allagash!!!


Ya, a lot of the Washington County girls are scary.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1403662 said:


> LOL no, I didn't ditch my girl friend. HAHAHA Oh ya, my girl friend is not from the county, them girls up there are nothing I want. HAHAHA


I don't think you could handle a county girl Will!! haha



NEUSWEDE;1403694 said:


> Mercer - good to hear your gf isn't a county girl because by county girl I meant from way up there, probably missing a handful of teeth, eats her cheerios with moonshine and somehow related to you.
> 
> Glad we cleared that up haha :laughing:


that sounds alot more like Piscatquis and penobscot counties too me haha



mercer_me;1403722 said:


> Ya, I have scene them girls up there. I'll stick to the Central Maine girls. LOL


You just have not gone far enough north! There are MANY good looking women in the valley, I have seen alot worse looking women when I was living in bangor then up here! Just stay away from the ones that drink the Allen's!! and from Caribou in general! haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1403819 said:


> I don't think you could handle a county girl Will!! haha
> 
> that sounds alot more like Piscatquis and penobscot counties too me haha
> 
> You just have not gone far enough north! There are MANY good looking women in the valley, I have seen alot worse looking women when I was living in bangor then up here! Just stay away from the ones that drink the Allen's!! and from Caribou in general! haha


LOL Ya, I definatly don't want a girl that drinks Allens. Allens drinker = fat a$$


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1403861 said:


> LOL Ya, I definatly don't want a girl that drinks Allens. Allens drinker = fat a$$


there is a reason why they call it fat a$$ in a glass!! haha plus most of the ones that drink that would proably drink you under the table!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ok gotta ask, what the heck is Allens?

side note I like how all you northern guys say its not your county its the next one over! Haven't spent much time up that way but based upon the ones who have made their way down, whoa is all I can say.


----------



## DugHD

I think there talking about Allens Coffee Brandy?


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1403932 said:


> ok gotta ask, what the heck is Allens?





DugHD;1403934 said:


> I think there talking about Allens Coffee Brandy?


Yes, Allens Coffee Brandy. You can't find it south of New Hampshire and the only reason they sell it down there is because the Maine people go down there and by it tax free.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1403800 said:


> X2
> 
> Who is Stargazer?


He did (does) plowing on the Maine / NH border in the mountains. You might recall his video from a few years back.


----------



## RepoMan207

DugHD;1403756 said:


> Im from New Gloucester. But have plowed all around , Windham, Portland, Brunswick, Auburn, etc.
> Presently plowing some small things in New Gloucester and a Walmart in Waterville.
> Thanks for the drink up.


Hey neighbor :waving: I didn't know you were that close by.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1403643 said:


> Yea the 140 I didn't go for got jerked over by the dealer, which was shame because fixed up would had been perfect but they wanted to fix 20% of the damage and charge way more than market value.
> 
> What is your operating area? Are you gray area? Same here always expanding my area. For the right job I will travel. I put some numbers in for the casino that worked for me but haven't heard anything in a month so probably not, but ill travel for the right job at the right price.


I live in alfred, 20 minutes west of biddeford. I spend summers typically in ferry beach, saco.
I've got a house I do alot of work on in portland by usm, they want to do a large addition, 2 car attached garage with a studio space above attached to their 1920's-'30 colonial revival type house. Its going to be intense, If your up for a challenge with concrete this will be it, probably 150-200lf of wall with no straight sections longer than 25' excavating on an old stone basement. All kinds of fun. If you ever need someone for intricate hardwood or tile let me know.


----------



## plowguy43

FisherVMan posted in the Fisher Section about a week ago but I haven't seen him since. Must be spending more time in the woods since it hasn't snowed much anywhere.

Anyone thinking we may get a little something this Sunday?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1404213 said:


> Anyone thinking we may get a little something this Sunday?


I have a feeling that we will since I have to go back to Calais Sunday.


----------



## MtnClimber

Mick76;1403791 said:


> On average I close only 5% of my bids I put out there.... people are practically plowing for free!


Most of my competitors have NO insurance, and dig up lawns with thier yardtrucks they "put" on the road. And those trucks are probably no wheres close to being legal. :realmad:

Ch13 is saying no snow for Sunday now, but a dusting to an inch (maybe) Friday night...

Anyways, in response to a previous question, I'm in the big town of Wayne, Maine.


----------



## Mick76

Sorry guys, sundays a no go now... they're saying maybe something for thurs


----------



## plowguy43

Wow that sucks. My poor truck is just sitting in the drive ready to go...Maybe time to pull the plow off for a few days and see if that kicks anything into gear.


----------



## unhcp

cross your fingers for something


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1404359 said:


> Wow that sucks. My poor truck is just sitting in the drive ready to go...Maybe time to pull the plow off for a few days and see if that kicks anything into gear.


You, Mick and I clinched the deal by getting new trucks & plows. DDB didn't help matters, he continued the curse into the new year with his new purchase. :realmad: We're fuuuuuucked...there is no hope.

We should plan another meet.....that use to work a few years ago.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1404344 said:


> Sorry guys, sundays a no go now... they're saying maybe something for thurs


Is it me, or does it feel like they're leading us on lol.?.?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1404554 said:


> Is it me, or does it feel like they're leading us on lol.?.?


Keeps you watching doesn't it? marketing ploy jsut like any other show hence they tease it constantly and put it towards the end


----------



## MtnClimber

RepoMan, explain this meet, I'm interested 
I think I helped in the jinxing....I bought a Fisher 1000 spreader and only ran 5 bags thru it so far.......


----------



## GMCHD plower

Dylan, in a couple of your videos there is a Cat 226 skid, have you ever run it? Hows it for stuff like that/ maybe loading a sander or something?


----------



## Mick76

MtnClimber;1404753 said:


> RepoMan, explain this meet, I'm interested


A bunch of us get together about once a month to harass waitresses (right bobby?) and talk shop... its also good networking.....

Buffalo Wild Wings again gentleman? (ya I know, its in my backyard) Thumbs Up


----------



## MtnClimber

I'm interested if it's an open invite


----------



## Mick76

MtnClimber;1404774 said:


> I'm interested if it's an open invite


That all depends... How well can you harass the waitresses?......:laughing:


----------



## MtnClimber

Enough to almost get us in trouble!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GMCHD plower;1404761 said:


> Dylan, in a couple of your videos there is a Cat 226 skid, have you ever run it? Hows it for stuff like that/ maybe loading a sander or something?


Oh I have had the pleasure of running the 226 for about 4 hours one night. I will say this, it is a small machine and it takes some getting used to. My skid can lift double what that thing can and has a much wider stance. With the bucket up in the air it is very tippy. Also I am not sure if it can lift high enough to load a spreader. The only reason that machine is used for the garage is because height wise it is the only machine that will fit in one of the garages and the 226 barely clears, and I mean barely they run lower psi in the tire and it scrapes. It is a nice machine, the cab is kinda tight, not much leg room and your right on the windshield. 
My feeling is if you don't have height or width restrictions go with something a little wider and with more lift capacity and it will be a lot smoothier. Are you looking at one?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

MtnClimber;1404788 said:


> Enough to almost get us in trouble!


PERFECT! I had to look up where Wayne, Maine was because I have never heard of it


----------



## Dewey

Got the Tranny rebuilt and the plow back from Michauds...... Maybe thats why it hasn't snowed I'ved been withot a plow truck !!!!


----------



## plowguy43

I barely harass more like lead thereto my good friend Dylan . i need to give him all the help he can get lol .l
am up for another meet


----------



## GMCHD plower

NEUSWEDE;1404795 said:


> Oh I have had the pleasure of running the 226 for about 4 hours one night. I will say this, it is a small machine and it takes some getting used to. My skid can lift double what that thing can and has a much wider stance. With the bucket up in the air it is very tippy. Also I am not sure if it can lift high enough to load a spreader. The only reason that machine is used for the garage is because height wise it is the only machine that will fit in one of the garages and the 226 barely clears, and I mean barely they run lower psi in the tire and it scrapes. It is a nice machine, the cab is kinda tight, not much leg room and your right on the windshield.
> My feeling is if you don't have height or width restrictions go with something a little wider and with more lift capacity and it will be a lot smoothier. Are you looking at one?


Ok thanks, I'm not exactly looking, yet... I'm more or less educating myself, in a few yrs I'm thinking of picking one up and working it instead of picking up lawns which are always a regular basis until I'm out of college.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GMCHD plower;1404844 said:


> Ok thanks, I'm not exactly looking, yet... I'm more or less educating myself, in a few yrs I'm thinking of picking one up and working it instead of picking up lawns which are always a regular basis until I'm out of college.


Nice well a couple things to keep in mind when buying, 2 speed and a full cab, it will cost you more when buying but will get your money back and sell it faster when you decide to sell. Also if doing anything snow related, 2 speed in my mind is mandatory to do be efficeient as possible.

Also think about which attachments you will run and what you want to handle, pallet of stone is not light and smaller machines won't lift them. Some attachments need high flow, but I have owned my skid for 5 years and have never needed high flow so defintely something to think about. Skids are very versatile and worth their weight in gold as they can handle many different applications. If you ever have any question feel free to ask.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1404730 said:


> Keeps you watching doesn't it? marketing ploy jsut like any other show hence they tease it constantly and put it towards the end


see, I just go online. Catch the news highlights, and then onto the disipointment link..I mean weather. No screwing around here. Even when they predict something, I rarely take their word for it. 10 hours out I start watching WGME, WCSH, and Weather Channel's radars to make my own evaluation.



MtnClimber;1404753 said:


> RepoMan, explain this meet, I'm interested
> I think I helped in the jinxing....I bought a Fisher 1000 spreader and only ran 5 bags thru it so far.......





Mick76;1404770 said:


> A bunch of us get together about once a month to harass waitresses (right bobby?) and talk shop... its also good networking.....
> 
> Buffalo Wild Wings again gentleman? (ya I know, its in my backyard) Thumbs Up


Yeah...what he said ^^^^^^^^



MtnClimber;1404774 said:


> I'm interested if it's an open invite


Absolutely



Mick76;1404779 said:


> That all depends... How well can you harass the waitresses?......:laughing:





NEUSWEDE;1404798 said:


> PERFECT! I had to look up where Wayne, Maine was because I have never heard of it





plowguy43;1404829 said:


> I barely harass more like lead thereto my good friend Dylan . i need to give him all the help he can get lol .l
> am up for another meet


Here we go again :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1404809 said:


> Got the Tranny rebuilt and the plow back from Michauds...... Maybe thats why it hasn't snowed I'ved been withot a plow truck !!!!


Ya see, you should of bought my white chariot when you had the chance


----------



## DugHD

RepoMan207;1403965 said:


> Hey neighbor :waving: I didn't know you were that close by.


Hi RepoMan , we are close. I remember reading about your troubles with a fisher plow. I think one time I commented to try a guy in New Gloucester for help. He is a friend of mine and has a small Fisher dealership. Looks like now you have traded trucks and all. Good luck this year. doug


----------



## DugHD

Nueswede - nice videos . I saw a Case in one of those cleaning the parking garage. Is that yours? I happen to have a Case 445CT . It may not be the smoothest machine for creature comforts but it has some balls. The last storm 3" in Waterville we stuck a 12' Protech pusher on it and pushed snow beautiful. doug


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;1405047 said:


> Nueswede - nice videos . I saw a Case in one of those cleaning the parking garage. Is that yours? I happen to have a Case 445CT . It may not be the smoothest machine for creature comforts but it has some balls. The last storm 3" in Waterville we stuck a 12' Protech pusher on it and pushed snow beautiful. doug


Nope not mine, I own the Gehl, the Case was a loaner while the other sub contractors Deere 320 was fixed. Worse place in the world for a machine to break is in a parking garage.
How tall is your Case 445ct?


----------



## DugHD

I think its about 84" tall. I just measured last week to see if it will fit in a sea container box. I will double check that tomorrow and post again. I am headed to waterville to put a conveyor chain in a sander , skidsteer is up there.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

No one posting on here, is everyone worn out from that massive storm? Well rest up for 6 days of sun then some rain! How big of a smile is on Micks face?


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1405991 said:


> No one posting on here, is everyone worn out from that massive storm? Well rest up for 6 days of sun then some rain! How big of a smile is on Micks face?


Well everyone wanted the ground to freeze before we got snow, Well there you guys go ground is hard and we got snow..........


----------



## RepoMan207

Don't laugh, but I actually plowed my place, Suphia called complaining.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1406041 said:


> Don't laugh, but I actually plowed my place, Suphia called complaining.


no sanding call? I need to start dumping water down up there!


----------



## Mick76

I had to salt and sand my places today... 5 tons of salt today and some sand tonight

I dont want to jinx anything so I'm keeping quiet...... Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1406202 said:


> I had to salt and sand my places today... 5 tons of salt today and some sand tonight
> 
> I dont want to jinx anything so I'm keeping quiet...... Thumbs Up


They've all but bowed out of the end of the week storm already.....which probably is a good thing, The wife is going in for surgery that day.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we got about 3-4" of light fluffy snow tonight, I'll go take care of it in the morning, if the wind has not all ready haha


----------



## Mick76

Doug,
This is for you.....
http://maine.craigslist.org/wan/2787097050.html


----------



## MtnClimber

I measured 1.5" of snow in my driveway. I actually had a customer want me to plow his long tar driveway so the sun will melt the rest today....so I did payup
I also cleaned up both Fire Departments.:salute:


----------



## 06Sierra

We got a couple inches over night. Looking like a couple more today. Undecided if I will plow that or not.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan and I had a mini meet yesterday!


----------



## RepoMan207

Yes we did. You should of stuck around until she dropped those pellets into the bed. It's a good thing it's a 1 ton is all I can say.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1406705 said:


> Ryan and I had a mini meet yesterday!


Was it at a no tell motel that charges by the hour?


----------



## 06Sierra

We have 3" right now and they are now saying another 2-3" overnight.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1406774 said:


> Was it at a no tell motel that charges by the hour?


You betcha, Aubuchon Hardware baby


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we just got another 4" tonight, just got back from the sporting club though, so it is going to have to wait till the morning!! haha light fluffy powder easy clean-up, I'll let the wind blow it tonight so that way it dont get blown back in


----------



## bacwudzme

I'm almost wondering If this is a sign (I'm not spiritual!) Rain on Thrus WTF come on?


----------



## MtnClimber

I'm gonna hafta put a squeegee on in place of my cutting edge if it rains.... :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1407307 said:


> I'm almost wondering If this is a sign (I'm not spiritual!) Rain on Thrus WTF come on?


Are you thinking of building an arc?


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1407325 said:


> Are you thinking of building an arc?


Yeah Im going build it with my rainy day fund!


----------



## plowguy43

LOL nice, time to round up the animals


----------



## PlowMan03

Don't need animals Bob just put us Mainahs on it and there's your animals lol


----------



## bigbadbrad

i heard that we are supposed to get a big storm up here the end of the week


----------



## 06Sierra

I heard the same. Looking like Thursday from what I have seen. I am off Thursday and Friday so we probably will get something!


----------



## DugHD

Mick76;1406375 said:


> Doug,
> This is for you.....
> http://maine.craigslist.org/wan/2787097050.html


THank Mick, I may check it out.

Where did you buy your sea container? Looking for one , cheap


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1407438 said:


> I heard the same. Looking like Thursday from what I have seen. I am off Thursday and Friday so we probably will get something!


Shuttt it!



plowguy43;1407394 said:


> LOL nice, time to round up the animals


Speaking of which, what do you guys say to BWW next weekend?


----------



## DugHD

Anyone have a lead on a 20' sea container for sale? Im looking for one reasonable.
Possibly take a 40'er. Thanks doug


----------



## Mick76

Doug,
Got mine at maine trailer on washington st...right up from the truckstop.... I paid $2200 for it a few years ago...what are you looking to spend?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1407555 said:


> Yeah, what do you guys say to BWW next weekend?


Can't do it...my daughters bday weekend on the 14-15th...might have to miss this one guys as I've got plans for next sat also.....:crying:


----------



## RepoMan207

I spoke too soon anyway, Sarah has carpal tunnel surgery on Thursday....I'm not sure how capable or incapable she'll be by then. 

What about the following weekend?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm gone next weekend too
the weekend after works


----------



## RepoMan207

Sounds good to me.....So Po, or Auburn? Who's in?


----------



## DugHD

Mick76;1407581 said:


> Doug,
> Got mine at maine trailer on washington st...right up from the truckstop.... I paid $2200 for it a few years ago...what are you looking to spend?


I was hoping for $1k - $1500?


----------



## DugHD

I forgot about ME trailer. Will have to check with them.


----------



## RepoMan207

Rigby in So Po as well


----------



## bigbadbrad

FML bent the driveshaft and hairline cracked the case on my mid mount pto this afternoon on final pass with the tractor! big storm coming too, does not look 2012 will be my year


----------



## Mick76

DugHD;1407653 said:


> I was hoping for $1k - $1500?


When I was looking for one that was my price range also... just couldn't find one! Seems like they're worth their weight in gold or something.......but they sure are handy on a jobsite!


----------



## DugHD

RepoMan207;1407662 said:


> Rigby in So Po as well


Thanks. One of my helpers works down on Rummery st. He is suppose to check on Rigby Monday.


----------



## MtnClimber

Auburn would work better for me as far as a meetin' place Thumbs Up

Sooo, what weekend?


----------



## Mick76

MtnClimber;1407715 said:


> Auburn would work better for me as far as a meetin' place Thumbs Up
> 
> Sooo, what weekend?


Me too if we could make it sunday instead of saturday.......


----------



## bacwudzme

Ill go, not like its going to snow or anything!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1407727 said:


> Ill go, not like its going to snow or anything!


Preciously my thoughts......or it could be like a few years ago and we get hammered the day of. Thumbs Up

So we'll say 1PM on the 22nd in Auburn then.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1407731 said:


> Preciously my thoughts......or it could be like a few years ago and we get hammered the day of. Thumbs Up
> 
> So we'll say 1PM on the 22nd in Auburn then.


I'll be there.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;1407655 said:


> I forgot about ME trailer. Will have to check with them.


Try Trailers Diversified in Gorham on New Portland Road 856-2217 I bought one from them a couple years back for $500 for a 20' they had 40' too.

Ill keep an eye out, Ill call my friend who I know has a bunch see what he says.


----------



## bigbadbrad

took the tractor apart after it thawed out and finished dripping, going to have to replace the mid mount pto case, cracked more then i thought, was hoping to weld it but it is white metal, wont ever hold up, Now i am hoping that the storm coming tracks south or is a bust haha


----------



## DugHD

NEUSWEDE;1407761 said:


> Try Trailers Diversified in Gorham on New Portland Road 856-2217 I bought one from them a couple years back for $500 for a 20' they had 40' too.
> 
> Ill keep an eye out, Ill call my friend who I know has a bunch see what he says.


Thank you. I will check them out!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1407731 said:


> So we'll say 1PM on the 22nd in Auburn then.


Works for me....


----------



## Moss Man

Maybe a snow/rain event thursday, wow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1408104 said:


> Maybe a snow/rain event thursday, wow.


Exciting stuff huh Pete.?.?


----------



## MtnClimber

RepoMan207;1407731 said:


> Preciously my thoughts......or it could be like a few years ago and we get hammered the day of. Thumbs Up
> 
> So we'll say 1PM on the 22nd in Auburn then.


Sounds good! I'll be there...wait, where in Auburn?


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1408155 said:


> Exciting stuff huh Pete.?.?


Actually, I stand corrected, "they" are now saying snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain. Double wow. It's now just a matter of choice, move to Canada or Virginia........


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I took the plow off yesterday in hopes of getting more snow.

I buffed my headlights with some Meguires headlight restorer and it worked awesome. Much better than I expected since they were hazed pretty bad.


----------



## plowguy43

Because I'm bored,
Pictures don't really do it much justice, they were bbbbbaaaddddd!


----------



## PlowMan03

A friend of mine did the same thing to his durango yesterday, but his were yellow and hazy. Turned out just like yours did, said he might be able to see something now when driving lol


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah they were very yellow and sand blasted. I was going to replace them and probably still will in the spring. But I bought the kit for $16 on special from AdvanceAuto that included the buffer ball, the wax, and 4 sanding pads if they wouldn't buff out. I used next to nothing to do it so I have pretty much the entire bottle of wax left.

I'm happy with the results considering they are 12 years old.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1408429 said:


> Yeah they were very yellow and sand blasted. I was going to replace them and probably still will in the spring. But I bought the kit for $16 on special from AdvanceAuto that included the buffer ball, the wax, and 4 sanding pads if they wouldn't buff out. I used next to nothing to do it so I have pretty much the entire bottle of wax left.
> 
> I'm happy with the results considering they are 12 years old.


I just use a mild paint cleaner on hazed light covers and then follow up with a paint polish, it works great. You can even toss some wax on them to seal the pores when your done.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1408449 said:


> I just use a mild paint cleaner on hazed light covers and then follow up with a paint polish, it works great. You can even toss some wax on them to seal the pores when your done.


Yeah I usually use a compound with my buffer (adjustable speed) but its meant for panels and is about 6" or 8", gets cumbersome and when it hits those little plastic nipples on the lights it becomes a pain. I figured for the money I'd give it a shot and see what it would do. I'm happy with it.


----------



## MtnClimber

Apparently they have all the snow.........
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45923783/ns/weather/


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Looks like Thursday's storm may be swinging back to some snow....we'll see! Check accuweather's long term and it seems like things will become colder and more active...again...we'll see!


----------



## Mick76

I love a good set of "headlights"!


----------



## 06Sierra

It looks like another one possible on the 17th and 18th.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1408560 said:


> It looks like another one possible on the 17th and 18th.


I think we all have in the back of our minds that this could completely turn around on us at some point, we'll go from wanting to plow to just wanting it all to end.......well except the lucky ones like Mick......


----------



## plowguy43

I'll take the Thursday storm and one next week, just leave me saturday night. Heading to mass again for my 30th bday.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1408566 said:


> I'll take the Thursday storm and one next week, just leave me saturday night. Heading to mass again for my 30th bday.


Happy 30th! Have a good time, it's all downhill from 30 on.......


----------



## 06Sierra

Moss Man;1408561 said:


> I think we all have in the back of our minds that this could completely turn around on us at some point, we'll go from wanting to plow to just wanting it all to end.......well except the lucky ones like Mick......


I keep thinking that at some point we are going to get dumped on big time! I don't plow commercially and I have to drive to work no matter what the weather is, so I don't really care to see a bunch of storms like you guys do. Although a little snow would be nice to see.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1408574 said:


> Happy 30th! Have a good time, it's all downhill from 30 on.......


Thank you but I'm 29 until Wednesday so I'm still holding on until then hahaha. My 20's were great - Met my wife, married her, had 2 kids, bought a house, graduated college, got my job so its going to be hard to let go but at the same time I'll wake up on Thursday and it'll just be another day LOL



06Sierra;1408581 said:


> I keep thinking that at some point we are going to get dumped on big time! I don't plow commercially and I have to drive to work no matter what the weather is, so I don't really care to see a bunch of storms like you guys do. Although a little snow would be nice to see.


I'm the same as you, gotta work my full time job regardless. Plowing is just a nice supplemental income to pay down bills or pay for toys. Plus its just fun IMO.


----------



## RepoMan207

MtnClimber;1408371 said:


> Sounds good! I'll be there...wait, where in Auburn?


Yup, it's Buffalo Wild Wings, over by Walmart & Lowes, almost directly across from TGIF. Go around the round about and it's on the right. If you get lost the day of call my cell 766-1562



Moss Man;1408384 said:


> Actually, I stand corrected, "they" are now saying snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain. Double wow. It's now just a matter of choice, move to Canada or Virginia........


I think they're hyping it up again....in either case it's going to be a mess I'm sure.



plowguy43;1408396 said:


> I buffed my headlights with some Meguires headlight restorer and it worked awesome. Much better than I expected since they were hazed pretty bad.


If it comes back, I have a buffer and compound that takes it out. I was doing my boat this summer and hit the wife's lights...came out mint.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1408566 said:


> I'll take the Thursday storm and one next week, just leave me saturday night. Heading to mass again for my 30th bday.


Nice, Your drinks are on me next week brother!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1408651 said:


> Nice, Your drinks are on me next week brother!


In that case I may need to car pool with you hahahaha


----------



## RepoMan207

Have you guys checked out Alaska Boss's 2011-2012 thread yet.....incredible is all I can say. We're clearly on the wrong side of the country.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1408655 said:


> In that case I may need to car pool with you hahahaha


lol, fine by me man, just let know as we get closer. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1408658 said:


> Have you guys checked out Alaska Boss's 2011-2012 thread yet.....incredible is all I can say. We're clearly on the wrong side of the country.


Now I am! Damn I'm jealous


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1408677 said:


> Now I am! Damn I'm jealous


There was one post about a 40" storm......I know where I want to retire to. If only I could build a viable business on Sebago somewhere, then leave to Alaska from Sept. - April......


----------



## MtnClimber

I posted this earlier, maybe ya missed it. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45923783/ns/weather/
Alaska just got an 18' snowstorm...I'd need a bigger plow. Better yet, a snowblower attachment for the front of my truck! Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

MtnClimber;1408753 said:


> I psoted this earlier, maybe ya missed it.
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45923783/ns/weather/
> Alaska just got an 18' snowstorm...I'd need a bigger plow. Better yet, a snowblower attachment for the front of my truck! Thumbs Up


I did too. I think I bypassed about 6 posts actually, that's what I get for using my cell.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1408630 said:


> Thank you but I'm 29 until Wednesday so I'm still holding on until then hahaha. My 20's were great - Met my wife, married her, had 2 kids, bought a house, graduated college, got my job so its going to be hard to let go but at the same time I'll wake up on Thursday and it'll just be another day LOL.


Welcome to the club, not different you just notice things more. Atleast I did like less hair on my head more on my ass and times when I am going slower than the speed limit and no one is in front of me so I floor it to make up the difference.

Couldn't pay me enough to live in Alaska it is dark right now like every hour of the day except for like 4 hours! I don't think they care about the snow much. On alaska state troops it shows how all the houses sit up so when the snow piles up in the winter they end up being on level ground. I don't think too much plowing is going on!


----------



## Moss Man

I have seen the big 5-0 come and go and the only thing I really notice is that I don't seem to accomplish as much as I used to and that you occasionally sit on your balls from time to time.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1408792 said:


> I have seen the big 5-0 come and go and the only thing I really notice is that I don't seem to accomplish as much as I used to and that you occasionally sit on your balls from time to time.


lmao :laughing:


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1408772 said:


> Welcome to the club, not different you just notice things more. Atleast I did like less hair on my head more on my ass





Moss Man;1408792 said:


> I have seen the big 5-0 come and go and the only thing I really notice is that you occasionally sit on your balls from time to time.


I will never look at you guys the same anymore!:laughing:


----------



## DugHD

NEUSWEDE;1405064 said:


> Nope not mine, I own the Gehl, the Case was a loaner while the other sub contractors Deere 320 was fixed. Worse place in the world for a machine to break is in a parking garage.
> How tall is your Case 445ct?


THe Case 445CT is 80.5" tall.


----------



## 06Sierra

Moss Man;1408792 said:


> I have seen the big 5-0 come and go and the only thing I really notice is that I don't seem to accomplish as much as I used to and that you occasionally sit on your balls from time to time.


That was great!!!

Well I finally plowed the driveway two days later. Now we'll see if we actually get any more thursday/friday.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1408772 said:


> Welcome to the club, not different you just notice things more. Atleast I did like less hair on my head more on my ass and times when I am going slower than the speed limit and no one is in front of me so I floor it to make up the difference.
> 
> Couldn't pay me enough to live in Alaska it is dark right now like every hour of the day except for like 4 hours! I don't think they care about the snow much. On alaska state troops it shows how all the houses sit up so when the snow piles up in the winter they end up being on level ground. I don't think too much plowing is going on!


Yeah I hear ya, funny but true regarding the hair AND the driving. Happens all the time.

Is it bad I watched Murder She Wrote on Friday while playing Cribbage?



Moss Man;1408792 said:


> I have seen the big 5-0 come and go and the only thing I really notice is that I don't seem to accomplish as much as I used to and that you occasionally sit on your balls from time to time.


LOL that is awesome, sig worthy quote right there!


----------



## RepoMan207

It appears the forecast has changed for the better. 3-6 prediction at this point starting in the AM with a chance of crap mixing in later on.



> A quiet couple of days, most of the excitement will be on the thermometer with temps approaching 40 today, tumbling tonight and struggling through the 20s on Wednesday. That cold air will hold on for this Thursday storm - as is evident with how much the forecast has changed with this storm, the exact track of the storm will determine who changes over to a wintry mix/rain and how soon.
> 
> If a storm tracks closer to the Maine coast the warm air is more prominent and snow stays well inland, a track farther off shore will mean more of southern and central Maine will stay on the cold side. Right now I expect the rain/mix/snow line to be across York County and then push north during the day. This will set us up to get (and this is an EARLY estimate) 3" to 6" of snow before changing over to a wintry mix later in the day Thursday. The exception will be those parts of York County that will see mostly a mix and little or no snow accumulation. The forecast is very dependent upon the exact track so please stay tuned and also plan for some tricky travel Thursday.
> 
> A cold round of air will settle in for the weekend - sending overnight temps below zero for many by Sunday morning. Brrrrr.


----------



## plowguy43

I knew taking my plow off would help


----------



## OrganicsL&L

plowguy43;1409720 said:


> I knew taking my plow off would help


Leave it off until Wed. night then....we should be looking at 12-18" if you do!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1409720 said:


> I knew taking my plow off would help


Next time dismantle the whole thing will ya lol


----------



## ddb maine

repo.
Called napa about the filter kit for the plow, its a special order item. So I drained out the fluid it it was burnt up a bit, not bad but it hasnt been changed. Question is wether I can pull the resevoir to clean the filter without needing a new o ring. Is it a gamble?
I guess theres no point in having a backup truck if its not ready to go as well.


----------



## Moss Man

You guys analyze this, I tried it out today and it goes real good. Looks even better. If I could sell my current rig, I'd be at the loan office right now......it's a 2007.5, has the LMM and the newer body style. Don't steal my deal, I know where you live.

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2772007903.html


----------



## Mick76

WTF!!!... You guys and your snow dance!......:realmad:


----------



## ddb maine

Nevermind repo. they had the kit in stock. 16$. tonight fisher 101 begins. this plow will be nice when the banks get high... one day....hah


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah the plow won't go on until tomorrow night, very late. Ryan I'll be sure to take it apart after every storm going forward!

Moss- looks like a good deal to me! Might smell a bit from being near the mill but I bet you can get it for closer to 20k


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1409834 said:


> repo.
> Called napa about the filter kit for the plow, its a special order item. So I drained out the fluid it it was burnt up a bit, not bad but it hasnt been changed. Question is wether I can pull the resevoir to clean the filter without needing a new o ring. Is it a gamble?
> I guess theres no point in having a backup truck if its not ready to go as well.


It's a gamble, especially if the fluid smells burnt. Weirs is close by you isn't it? They should have a abundant supply on hand. Chances are the filter is clogged up if the fluid has sentiment in it. Worst case, fill it with fresh fluid, then run it, then drain and re fill with fresh stuff again. Not what I would do, but it'll will certainly get you by.



ddb maine;1409882 said:


> Nevermind repo. they had the kit in stock. 16$. tonight fisher 101 begins. this plow will be nice when the banks get high... one day....hah


I saw this right after I hit submit....I really don't like the mobile site that much. Don't hesitate to give me a buzz if you hit a snag along the way.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1409911 said:


> Yeah the plow won't go on until tomorrow night, very late. Ryan I'll be sure to take it apart after every storm going forward!
> 
> Moss- looks like a good deal to me! Might smell a bit from being near the mill but I bet you can get it for closer to 20k


Thumbs Up .


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1409867 said:


> WTF!!!... You guys and your snow dance!......:realmad:


Oh com'on, you gatta be getting sick and tired of sitting around your office and scratching your ass by now!


----------



## ddb maine

Goin elbows deep in the fisha. ill give a ring if something goes wild.


----------



## plowguy43

Wow forecast is up to 6-12"s now. They are thinking the cold air is going to move south and bring big totals south as well.


----------



## 06Sierra

Is that for the thurs/fri storm? Last I saw up here they were only calling for a few inches.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1409995 said:


> Wow forecast is up to 6-12"s now. They are thinking the cold air is going to move south and bring big totals south as well.


Quick! Everyone dismantal their plows and detail their trucks, then we'll be in for a hell of a storm!


----------



## DugHD

Looking for skid steer box plow. 8 or 10' anyone around have one for sale or rent? Thanks , doug


----------



## Mick76

DugHD;1410025 said:


> Looking for skid steer box plow. 8 or 10' anyone around have one for sale or rent? Thanks , doug


Sold my Horst over the summer... if you cant find one used right away I know costal metal fab sells protec and the rubber edged ones are cheap enough


----------



## Mick76

DugHD;1410025 said:


> Looking for skid steer box plow. 8 or 10' anyone around have one for sale or rent? Thanks , doug


http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2759406465.html


----------



## Mick76

DugHD;1410025 said:


> Looking for skid steer box plow. 8 or 10' anyone around have one for sale or rent? Thanks , doug


and another one..... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2767360139.html


----------



## unhcp

Moss Man;1409857 said:


> You guys analyze this, I tried it out today and it goes real good. Looks even better. If I could sell my current rig, I'd be at the loan office right now......it's a 2007.5, has the LMM and the newer body style. Don't steal my deal, I know where you live.
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2772007903.html


What exactly are you wondering about?


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1409997 said:


> Is that for the thurs/fri storm? Last I saw up here they were only calling for a few inches.


TJ i just got done watching the news, Ted said looking more like 4-7 for us, he said bigger storm then he first thought it would be

I got to go to the welder now, dropped my case for my pto after work, I'll go see if he was able to weld it or not, then i got to fix the drive shaft and should be back in business


----------



## DugHD

Mick76;1410047 said:


> and another one..... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2767360139.html


Thanks for the leads. Looked at this one its at Randy Copps. Its a backhoe model that chains on. Im looking for the click on type for skid steer. I will check on the Naples ad you posted. I was told a new one is $2800. so $3k for the used one sounds high??? But maybe the price I got was wrong. Thanks, doug


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1410068 said:


> What exactly are you wondering about?


I have studied the 2006 and early 2007's and had settled in on getting one of those, but this one popped up and I was curious if anyone knew any obvious negatives to the 2007.5 considering they were the first ones off the assembly line in that newer design.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

GMCHD plower;1410012 said:


> Quick! Everyone dismantal their plows and detail their trucks, then we'll be in for a hell of a storm!


Truck and plow are power washed and clean....but I did just pick up another pallet of salt so that may bring down the totals a bit!


----------



## 06Sierra

That sounds better than the 3" we have been getting. My wife would probably like to see more so she wouldn't have to go to work.


----------



## unhcp

Moss Man;1410172 said:


> I have studied the 2006 and early 2007's and had settled in on getting one of those, but this one popped up and I was curious if anyone knew any obvious negatives to the 2007.5 considering they were the first ones off the assembly line in that newer design.


Ah sorry I am no Chevy expert.


----------



## ddb maine

Plows running tip top. damn that thing is big. the blizzard is longer but apparently weighs less.


----------



## RepoMan207

Yeah, the 9' & 10's are heavy. The 9' alone weighs more then an XLS.


----------



## RepoMan207

This figures.....The wife is going in for surgery at 6:30 on Thursday morning. I can only see how this is going to play out. This is a classic example of my ****tty luck.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well got my case back from the welder, $15 bucks later, hope it holds up, now just to fix the drive shaft and i might be back in business for the storm coming!


----------



## ddb maine

Repo. if i can help in any way let me know.


----------



## MtnClimber

06Sierra;1410203 said:


> That sounds better than the 3" we have been getting. My wife would probably like to see more so she wouldn't have to go to work.


You ARE talking 'bout snow, right? :laughing:

My plow's been off for a while, the truck is washed and super clean, less than halfa tank of fuel, and I only have 3 bags of salt and no sand. I'm gonna wait til tomorrow mernin to get ready, maybe that'll help witht the snow totals Thumbs Up


----------



## OrganicsL&L

This one is looking like a total mess at the coast....snow, then mixed then rain, then freezing. This should be interesting by mid day tomorrow!


----------



## 06Sierra

MtnClimber;1410519 said:


> You ARE talking 'bout snow, right? :laughing:
> 
> My plow's been off for a while, the truck is washed and super clean, less than halfa tank of fuel, and I only have 3 bags of salt and no sand. I'm gonna wait til tomorrow mernin to get ready, maybe that'll help witht the snow totals Thumbs Up


HA, yes I am talking about snow!! My plow is usually off as soon as I am done plowing. Parked right in the barn waiting to be used again.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1410256 said:


> This figures.....The wife is going in for surgery at 6:30 on Thursday morning. I can only see how this is going to play out. This is a classic example of my ****tty luck.


I'll be up and running if you need some help. Plan on heading out of here around noon or so but will be making my first passes in the AM.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1410679 said:


> I'll be up and running if you need some help. Plan on heading out of here around noon or so but will be making my first passes in the AM.


 Thanks guys, I think I found a solution, I'll just have to bounce back and forth to transport her.


----------



## RepoMan207

Looks like 4-6ish in my area. The temps this weekend are going to suck!


----------



## MtnClimber

I like Ch13, 6-10" of snow. I usually watch that channel anyways


----------



## 06Sierra

The weather advisory says 3-6" but accuweather says 9.7" in the daily forecast.


----------



## plowguy43

You got my number



RepoMan207;1410795 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I found a solution, I'll just have to bounce back and forth to transport her.


----------



## PlowMan03

The winter weather advisory for my area says 4-6" accuweather daily forecast says 4" local news says 2-5" the weather channel says 5-10"......who to believe lol


----------



## ddb maine

the numbers are all over the place. 

off topic. How accurate do you think a scan gaugeII is at giving a Horsepower rating. Up hill towing a 3klb trailer I saw 488hp and 42 psi in the dump today..... and my foot wasn't even in it hard. I dont know... Where does it get information for something like that. Is it even possible to get a reasonable number for hp from a computer without a dyno?

How in the world do you fisher owners deal with these things. The head gear on this plow has to weigh 100 lbs. Gotta push it up while pulling a lever and lifting a kickstand, which turned out to be bent, had to chain it to a tree and straighten it out.
I fill the reservoir after cleaning everything out and put 1.5 qt in, ran the cylinders on at a time and found with the lift ram up only the right ram would work, so I dropped it down and topped it off, cycled through to get all the air out, good to go. This morning I moved the plow, lowered it down and the "Vent cap" blew off and blue fluid started coming out. So I got a pad under it and let it stabilize. It seems fine now, but damn does this thing rock about, it seems like there is ALOT of play in the side to side motion of the plow. I will try and get a video tomorrow maybe. Makes me appreciate the simplicity of my blizzard all over again. I now understand 100% what my father meant when he said " thats all?!?!?" while he watched me hook up the blizzard. he is a fisher guy.

100% pumped about the purchase, I know I'll figure it out in time. Just the last bit of white in my blood fighting the influx of the yellow. The blizzard will always scrape better than ANY plow out there.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1411167 said:


> the numbers are all over the place.
> 
> off topic. How accurate do you think a scan gaugeII is at giving a Horsepower rating. Up hill towing a 3klb trailer I saw 488hp and 42 psi in the dump today..... and my foot wasn't even in it hard. I dont know... Where does it get information for something like that. Is it even possible to get a reasonable number for hp from a computer without a dyno?
> 
> How in the world do you fisher owners deal with these things. The head gear on this plow has to weigh 100 lbs. Gotta push it up while pulling a lever and lifting a kickstand, which turned out to be bent, had to chain it to a tree and straighten it out.
> I fill the reservoir after cleaning everything out and put 1.5 qt in, ran the cylinders on at a time and found with the lift ram up only the right ram would work, so I dropped it down and topped it off, cycled through to get all the air out, good to go. This morning I moved the plow, lowered it down and the "Vent cap" blew off and blue fluid started coming out. So I got a pad under it and let it stabilize. It seems fine now, but damn does this thing rock about, it seems like there is ALOT of play in the side to side motion of the plow. I will try and get a video tomorrow maybe. Makes me appreciate the simplicity of my blizzard all over again. I now understand 100% what my father meant when he said " thats all?!?!?" while he watched me hook up the blizzard. he is a fisher guy.
> 
> 100% pumped about the purchase, I know I'll figure it out in time. Just the last bit of white in my blood fighting the influx of the yellow. The blizzard will always scrape better than ANY plow out there.


If the vent blew off and fluid came out, either too much fluid was in there or the vent was broke or frozen shut. As far as the blizzard fisher I will give my 2 cents. I had always been fisher guy went out on a limb and got the 8611lp on my f550 and couldn't had been more disappointed in a plow every storm something broke and had to go to my back-up a fisher. Never had so many things go wrong and was bought new. hitch up was nice but when the pump motor broke I was screwed. Pretty much plowed the road back to the shop! I cut my losses and went back to fisher and couldn't be happier with the xls, I like it better than my V for what I do. 
what model blizzard do you have?


----------



## ddb maine

800hd. pre dd design. what year is yours? i have heardthe 8611 full size is unstoppable. mixed reviews about the lp.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1411167 said:


> How in the world do you fisher owners deal with these things. The head gear on this plow has to weigh 100 lbs. Gotta push it up while pulling a lever and lifting a kickstand, which turned out to be bent, had to chain it to a tree and straighten it out.
> .................
> Just the last bit of white in my blood fighting the influx of the yellow.


 Don't bother with the kickstand until after the pins are locked in, you then can pull the locking lever all the way out, it won't disengage the mounting pins. I usually lift the lever, push up on the head gear from the front of the plow, the pins lock in, then I go around to the drivers side, pull the locking lever out, raise the kickstand, slap the lever in place, then release the locking lever. It's just a matter of getting it down. I'm not going to lie to you, maybe once or twice a season I even curse at the damn thing, but it's *always* due to mis alignment and, or being in a rush.

As far as the fluid, Dylan is right on.


----------



## plowguy43

Sorry gents I couldn't wait any longer. Got about 700lbs of sand in the bed and mounted the plow. Let's see what mother nature has in store for tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Speaking of sand, I'm having a b!tch of a time securing my sand tubes in the truck. It's a spray in bedliner, so there are no slots to use with a retaining board. I re stacked them tonight and poured water over them...maybe they'll freeze up and stay put for the time being...we'll see.

Bob, have you used ballast on this truck yet. I put 800lbs in already and the bump stops aren't even touching.


----------



## RepoMan207

They slid the line south/east alittle more....6-10 now.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1411351 said:


> Speaking of sand, I'm having a b!tch of a time securing my sand tubes in the truck. It's a spray in bedliner, so there are no slots to use with a retaining board. I re stacked them tonight and poured water over them...maybe they'll freeze up and stay put for the time being...we'll see.
> 
> Bob, have you used ballast on this truck yet. I put 800lbs in already and the bump stops aren't even touching.


Ryan, not sure how much you space you have in your bed, but what I did with some scrap 2x4's and 2x6 was make a "holder" that presses against the headboard of the bed, and holds the sand bags near that tail gate (about 2" between the ends of the bags and the tailgate)..


----------



## plowguy43

No I haven't used any this season yet. This truck breaks the rear loose way easian the 2004 did. With the ballast and the cap on its still not dropping the rear much at all. Hoping for better traction tomorrow.



RepoMan207;1411351 said:


> Speaking of sand, I'm having a b!tch of a time securing my sand tubes in the truck. It's a spray in bedliner, so there are no slots to use with a retaining board. I re stacked them tonight and poured water over them...maybe they'll freeze up and stay put for the time being...we'll see.
> 
> Bob, have you used ballast on this truck yet. I put 800lbs in already and the bump stops aren't even touching.


----------



## bigbadbrad

looks like it is only going to start up here tommrow night, after dinner time all the way up here they sad on the news tonight. i think storm totals they said would be 6-10" up here. I put the pto back on the tractor tonight, so far so good, now just need the driveshaft repaired, hope the welding shop can get it done by friday!


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1411379 said:


> Ryan, not sure how much you space you have in your bed, but what I did with some scrap 2x4's and 2x6 was make a "holder" that presses against the headboard of the bed, and holds the sand bags near that tail gate (about 2" between the ends of the bags and the tailgate)..


Yeah, I eventually did this on my GMC due to the retaining board comming out of it's slots on heavy hits. It's easier if you have the slots to atleast square it up prior to and after the wheel wells. I might build another setup. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GMCHD plower

BTW Ryan, we need pics of the rig!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1411380 said:


> No I haven't used any this season yet. This truck breaks the rear loose way easian the 2004 did. With the ballast and the cap on its still not dropping the rear much at all. Hoping for better traction tomorrow.


I figured, the Dodge seems to have a beefy rear suspension. I'm amazed that you kept the cap this time. I thought for sure it was already long gone. I personally like them, especially that style.


----------



## mercer_me

Maine.gov;1411379 said:


> .THURSDAY...SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 8 INCHES. HIGHS IN THE
> MID 20S. NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.
> CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS ZERO.
> 
> .THURSDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY IN THE EVENING...THEN A CHANCE
> OF SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN AFTER MIDNIGHT. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF
> 6 TO 10 INCHES POSSIBLE. LOWS AROUND 18. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.
> CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 70 PERCENT.


I can't wait to do some plowing. We waited long enough. At least the ground will be frozen.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1411396 said:


> Yeah, I eventually did this on my GMC due to the retaining board comming out of it's slots on heavy hits. It's easier if you have the slots to atleast square it up prior to and after the wheel wells. I might build another setup. Thanks for the idea.


I got about 840 lbs of tubes stacked as close to the tailgate as possible, it's leveled the truck out pretty much. I just started using the 2"x8" that fits into the bedsides pretty tight, we'll see if that pops out or not........


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1411536 said:


> I got about 840 lbs of tubes stacked as close to the tailgate as possible, it's leveled the truck out pretty much. I just started using the 2"x8" that fits into the bedsides pretty tight, we'll see if that pops out or not........


That's the way I have mine, but without the board unfortunately. Even with 800-900 lbs right up against the tailgate, it could use another 300 lbs or so. Everytime that minimal amount of weight shifts forward, I loose that much more traction. I hauled a couple tons of wood pellets the other night....now 1 ton of pellets would do the job. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1411406 said:


> BTW Ryan, we need pics of the rig!!!


I know, I know. I remembered this afternoon, but I was running around with my head cut off. I'll get some this weekend if not sooner.


----------



## ddb maine

When I do my decks and additions I precast the footings, 32x32 belled footing with a 12" tube. I have a 3' tall one in the back of the 350. it probably weighs 8-900. concrete is nice, it doesnt slide. though I do have a 2' stick of rebar coming out of the top with a loop. Making it look like a cable car.


----------



## FisherVMan

Hey it looks like you are going to get a chance to scratch the paint on the plows a little later on today! I am not looking for much over here so am headed up North to help cut ice at Libbys Camps for the weekend. Will leave my truck parked so the bride can push any out if we ever get that much???? Doesnt really sound like we will have anything to worry about.
You guys plow safe and dont break anything! Looks like the western part could get a bit!


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1411732 said:


> When I do my decks and additions I precast the footings, 32x32 belled footing with a 12" tube. I have a 3' tall one in the back of the 350. it probably weighs 8-900. concrete is nice, it doesnt slide. though I do have a 2' stick of rebar coming out of the top with a loop. Making it look like a cable car.


Be careful with that, in the unfortunate event of a front end collision, that might become a lethal projectile.


----------



## Moss Man

8:25 and not a flake here as of yet.......................


----------



## Mems

Snow just hit Gray about 30 minutes ago. Its coming down pretty good.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1411414 said:


> I figured, the Dodge seems to have a beefy rear suspension. I'm amazed that you kept the cap this time. I thought for sure it was already long gone. I personally like them, especially that style.


Keeping it this time for summer when we go camping. Easier to pack up the back with crap then have it exposed. Wife kind made me. I usually take it off for plowing but we haven't had any snow so its stayed on for the dump runs, and I was lazy last night so its staying on.

You should do what I did last year with my 04 - Three 2x8's going from the "headboard" of the bed back to just behind the wheel wells by the tailgate. Then one 2x8 going the width of the truck. Space two 2x8's up against the wheel wells, and 1 2x8 down the middle of the bed for support. Stack them up and it holds awesome.

Looks like this in the bed - I I I



FisherVMan;1411768 said:


> Hey it looks like you are going to get a chance to scratch the paint on the plows a little later on today! I am not looking for much over here so am headed up North to help cut ice at Libbys Camps for the weekend. Will leave my truck parked so the bride can push any out if we ever get that much???? Doesnt really sound like we will have anything to worry about.
> You guys plow safe and dont break anything! Looks like the western part could get a bit!


Nice to hear from you, hope all is well!



Moss Man;1411862 said:


> 8:25 and not a flake here as of yet.......................


I didn't hit snow until the westbrook boarder around 730am. My wife said it started up in Otisfield around 830. Snowing good here in Portland.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm starting to see a few flakes in Mercer.


----------



## ddb maine

Started down here around 6. got 2" now and its coming down good. Visibility is about 1/4 mi +-

Satilite map shows the rain/sleet line holding strong in portsmouth for the past 3 hours. Looking good so far. Just hit the road with the dump, trip edge is certainly less violent.


----------



## Dewey

I've got 1 1/2 yds of sand in the sander for weight..... No snow here...


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1411912 said:


> I've got 1 1/2 yds of sand in the sander for weight..... No snow here...


She's on 'er way bub. It's been a long time comin. It's beautiful


----------



## 06Sierra

I do something similar. I have 2 2x8s going from the front of the bad to just behind the wheel wells and one across the width of the bed. I have a tote with 120 lbs of sand and 4 kitty litter containers with 60 lbs each. I haven't used it with these smaller storms, but I do with the bigger ones.


----------



## Moss Man

Been coming down pretty heavy for an hour here. I've been toying around with the V Plow controller and what a difference from the straight blade controller, I'm too old for change!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah it takes a bit to get used to!

About 6" here in portland at the jetport. Windy though!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Yeah, I'd say close to 6" here in Yarmouth. Did the whole route once, home for some chow and drink, watching the snow/rain line and it still seems to be holding strong, and the snow is cranking right now!

Gonna wait a bit to see if we will be getting freezing rain....would rather that crust up on the snow than on pavement. Good thing I presalted yesterday!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm about to get to my house to hit my route as well. Its coming down hard, the town plows can't keep up.


----------



## Maine_Train

Supposedly any areas on a certain side of Rt. 1 (like here on the Midcoast) weren't going to get much accumulation, or it might be mixed, but it's pelting down pretty good right now.

See what happens when I hold off hooking up my plow until you guys have made a few buck$ from a "Plowable Event"?


----------



## Dewey

We have about 2 " here.... just came back from Post Office.... Gonna go out and do more of the route next time out.. Ahhhhh Looks nice out payup ussmileyflag


----------



## plowguy43

Just got back in from my route, man I missed the snow! The truck is a tank with the ballast, went down most drives with the blade straight for the first pass, cut through it like butter and kept pushing like it wasn't there.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bangor is getting shafted, we maybe have 2-2.5, and it'll be wrappin up in a few hrs...


----------



## 06Sierra

It just started snowing here with in the last 20 minutes. I hooked the plow up so we will probably only get an inch or two!


----------



## plowguy43

That sucks for you northern guys. Wrapped up with about 6"s or so here at my house. 

Anyone else done with their routes yet?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Did a couple of mine... Probably going to max out around 4"...


----------



## bigbadbrad

It just started snowing up here in Fort Kent, barley snowing, we are supposed to get 6-10 in total for the whole event, truck is backed into it's bay in the heated garage, will be warm and toast in the morning!


----------



## GMCHD plower

bigbadbrad;1412646 said:


> It just started snowing up here in Fort Kent, barley snowing, we are supposed to get 6-10 in total for the whole event, truck is backed into it's bay in the heated garage, will be warm and toast in the morning!


I wouldnt count on 6-10... Bangor was supposed to get that to, and we have 4.


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1412654 said:


> I wouldnt count on 6-10... Bangor was supposed to get that to, and we have 4.


that is storm total, it is supposed to stop snowing for a bit up here tommrow during the day, then start back again, we are getting two tracks coming at us the one coming up from you guys, then one coming from the west


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't see much more than 4 or so from this first one.


----------



## ddb maine

10:30-10:30 just finished, back out at 5 to sand.
saco-ferry beach had 8. arundel 7-8, alfred 6-7.. precisely the opposite of what they thought.......


----------



## Maine_Train

I went out this afternoon and had to jumpstart my truck, then had the usual struggle getting the plow on. :realmad:

Made a flying trip to the post office before they closed, then came home and cleared the mailbox, so the carrier won't pass it up tomorrow. Cleared the driveway shortly before it *turned to rain*. La Wife said it was sleet, but it sure as hell felt like rain when I was outside in it, shoveling the path between the driveway and the house.

If this $4¡† wasn't so much fun, I believe I'd find out if the OL really wants to move to Margaritaville or somewhere south of there.


----------



## mercer_me

I'd say we got between 5 and 6 inches hear in Mercer.


----------



## unhcp

it was a good storm, plenty of snow and hours. 

Hours = money


----------



## MtnClimber

Plowed from 11am to 10pm. Nothing broke, never got stuck. Not knowing what the snowpack will be for the winter, I always push the banks back as far as I can, which sometimes means over the banking/into a ditch. Avg of 5-7" of snow, a lil sleet mixed in but nothing to fret about. Was hoping for the 10-12" prediction, but whatev's.


----------



## plowguy43

MtnClimber;1413267 said:


> Plowed from 11am to 10pm. Nothing broke, never got stuck. Not knowing what the snowpack will be for the winter, I always push the banks back as far as I can, which sometimes means over the banking/into a ditch. Avg of 5-7" of snow, a lil sleet mixed in but nothing to fret about. Was hoping for the 10-12" prediction, but whatev's.


I agree its nerveracking pushing piles back the first time. I had a bunch of customers asking for this and I wasn't too sure about it. Thankfully the V plow while in V pushes the snow much further in front of the truck than a straight blade so I had no incidents. The ground was also pretty frozen this go round.

Got a quick pic after I finished up the drive's yesterday of the truck. Nothing special, but I'm doing my bank poperties today and will try to get some action shots.


----------



## RepoMan207

Bobby, Happy belated B Day man! Mint idea on the bracing, that will work with mid bracing within. 

I ended with just under 8" on one side of my route, and 6" on the other; quite the span. The ground was frozen up thankfully. I noticed a few leafs flying about within the snow, kind of an odd site this far into the season. 

I hope you boys pushed those piles back as far as you could, between today's mix, and this weekend's temps; they're not moving again until they melt. 

The truck did great, the added power is definitely noticeable. Fuel consumption is less then what I went through on the GMC, but with the price difference; it's a wash when it comes to the books. 

Mick: Can I say, I love the XLS, this thing kicks ass, I'm glad I didn't go with a V Blade. How did you make out with yours? 

All in all, it was a decent storm. I'm looking forward to the next one....whenever that maybe.


----------



## plowguy43

Pics damnit!


----------



## unhcp

Mick: Can I say, I love the XLS, this thing kicks ass, I'm glad I didn't go with a V Blade. How did you make out with yours? 




xls = jealous!


----------



## mercer_me

Bobby, the plow and truck look great. How do you like that set up?


----------



## plowguy43

Ethanks Will. I'm loving it honestly. The V10 continues to impress me more everytime I take it out. Just seems to have endless torque and barely works compared to the HEMI. The plow has been flawless as well and the V is awesome for cleaning up. Hard to imagine using a straight blade again.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1413556 said:


> Pics damnit!


I snagged a few tonight....apparently it's time for yet another phone; the camera is taking fussy pics once again.


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## PlowMan03

Truck looks good. Must be quite the difference from your GMC.


----------



## unhcp

That is a awesome setup Ryan,


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks. It's a whole other animal entirely.


----------



## ddb maine

powerwashing... What are the opinions on that. I absolutely understand the benefits, salt etc. but if you have to drive 7 miles to get to a bay, are you really keeping your truck clean, or are you waisting money? I am thinking of setting up a "hot" spicket in the drive and running a power washer on it. But then the driveway is ice, although I could do it in the yard. Then at least the trucks are clean when they are sitting, I would end up doing it daily though.... though, whats wrong with that. hmmmm.


----------



## bigbadbrad

got about 4-5 inches total fromt his storm, we even got some rain up here too! was not expecting that! 

on another note I went to get my driveshaft back, and they were not able to fix it, looks like i will have to have a new one made up, guess i wont be snowblowing my driveway this storm, kinda sucks i like how it was starting to look with no banks! anyone use a rear mount tractor snowblower much? what are your thoughts on them? maybe i will switch over next year


----------



## MtnClimber

Your necks gonna hurt after using one of those. That's my only complaint


----------



## bigbadbrad

that's what some people say, but I have a rear mount mower and I have enough room to sit sideways, and i never had my neck hurt after that, i really miss having my bucket on the front of the tractor. We will see how it goes the rest of the winter, may just trade the whole thing in for a factory cab tractor.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan I LOOOOOVE your truck. I made a promise to my wife that I'm waiting 2 years before buying another truck  I really want a crew diesel preferably 08+ Ford like yours but a cummins or 11+ GM is right behind it.

I snapped a couple pics last night while pushing snow at the bank properties but the are dark. I gotta say I really love this plow, I'm very happy so far with it. And the truck has been great as well.

Added on 3 properties this storm as well, very happy with the payout  although I'm traveling from Oxford to Norway to Mechanic Falls to Lewiston to Wales then to New Gloucester! Only used a half tank too


----------



## MtnClimber

That's alot of travelling plowguy!


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1414118 said:


> powerwashing... What are the opinions on that. I absolutely understand the benefits, salt etc. but if you have to drive 7 miles to get to a bay, are you really keeping your truck clean, or are you waisting money? I am thinking of setting up a "hot" spicket in the drive and running a power washer on it. But then the driveway is ice, although I could do it in the yard. Then at least the trucks are clean when they are sitting, I would end up doing it daily though.... though, whats wrong with that. hmmmm.


If it weren't for the Ice, I would also install a hot water supply. I don't like powering washing my vehicles. It's great for the underneath, grimy jobs, and cleaning out the bed, but that's about it. I prefer to hand wash my vehicles with hot water and lots of car wash soap, unfortunately that's not feasible during the winter months. so I usually bring my own bucket, soap, and brush to the car wash, then just pre & post rinse with the pressure wand.



plowguy43;1414220 said:


> Ryan I LOOOOOVE your truck. I made a promise to my wife that I'm waiting 2 years before buying another truck  I really want a crew diesel preferably 08+ Ford like yours but a cummins or 11+ GM is right behind it.
> 
> I snapped a couple pics last night while pushing snow at the bank properties but the are dark. I gotta say I really love this plow, I'm very happy so far with it. And the truck has been great as well.
> 
> Added on 3 properties this storm as well, very happy with the payout  although I'm traveling from Oxford to Norway to Mechanic Falls to Lewiston to Wales then to New Gloucester! Only used a half tank too


I didn't realize how tall your blade is! Are the 8.5" the same height? I could of used that setup on that vacant development that I did last year. I went from an almost 20' wide road down to 11' over the coarse of one month.

I'm surprised you don't sub Wales out, that's quite a hike isn't it? Is it a Bank thing? You know Mike lives up there.?.?

I've learned that the saying of "It's easier to ask for forgiveness, then it is for approval" is absolutely accurate. Apply where needed!  FYI, if I hadn't already mentioned it...I'm selling my truck this spring. :laughing:


----------



## MtnClimber

I'm also not too far from Wales if you ever get in a bind


----------



## plowguy43

LOL about the forgiveness, I've asked sooo many times before that when I walk in the door I don't even get past saying "So today I found a great deal" and my wife knows its done. I would love your rig but I gotta hold off and build up some savings.

I believe the 8.5 is the same height as mine, the wings aren't flared. Its a rugged plow indeed, I believe mine weighs more than your XLS (982 + mount 80+ lbs).


RepoMan207;1414300 said:


> If it weren't for the Ice, I would also install a hot water supply. I don't like powering washing my vehicles. It's great for the underneath, grimy jobs, and cleaning out the bed, but that's about it. I prefer to hand wash my vehicles with hot water and lots of car wash soap, unfortunately that's not feasible during the winter months. so I usually bring my own bucket, soap, and brush to the car wash, then just pre & post rinse with the pressure wand.
> 
> I didn't realize how tall your blade is! Are the 8.5" the same height? I could of used that setup on that vacant development that I did last year. I went from an almost 20' wide road down to 11' over the coarse of one month.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't sub Wales out, that's quite a hike isn't it? Is it a Bank thing? You know Mike lives up there.?.?
> 
> I've learned that the saying of "It's easier to ask for forgiveness, then it is for approval" is absolutely accurate. Apply where needed!  FYI, if I hadn't already mentioned it...I'm selling my truck this spring. :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

PITA few days!.... too much to go into details (but friday the 13th lived up to its reputation with me that day)!.. You guys hear about the lightening stirke that set a house on fire in wales?... 4 houses down from me in my subdivision!.... 4th lightening strike in 2 years here and it was in January!.... this summer Im putting some lightening rods on top of the house!... that was the cerry on my sunday for the past few days!......

Ryan: LOVE the new XLS though.... I'm done with v blades once they've served their lifespan! I love the windrowing with the XLS..... you can use the WHOLE blade and NO TRAILS! and the scoop mode is awsome! you can move some snow!

Bobby, if the account you have in wales in a reo I could hit it the following day for you if you get in a bind..... Most of the time I have my neighbors ask me to plow their drives but I have to decline. Most of mine time is spent in L/A...... I always ask them if they've ever seen when my drive gets done?....and I'm always the last guy on the list!.....LOL


----------



## Stik208

I know I am not from Maine I am just nosey but, Ryan why the 6.4 over a Duramax or Cummins? I just haven't heard great reviews about them, kinda like the 6.0.


----------



## RepoMan207

Stik208;1414974 said:


> I know I am not from Maine I am just nosey but, Ryan why the 6.4 over a Duramax or Cummins? I just haven't heard great reviews about them, kinda like the 6.0.


Reviews.....the one thing I know to be true after reading as many reviews as I have in the last 6 months; is that they're all junk. :laughing:

My only concern was staying away from the 6.0 if it all possible. I was actually looking at a Sterling Bullet 4500 (Dodge) prior to buying this. This was more of a purchase of opportunity & necesitiy then anything. It's only fault is the DPF, which is a very fixable issue. I couldn't be happier with the truck.


----------



## Stik208

RepoMan207;1415279 said:


> I couldn't be happier with the truck.


----------



## mercer_me

The truck looks great Ryan. How do you like it so far?


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks Will, I'm loving it this far. Any chance that you'll be able to make next Sunday's meet in Auburn?


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey Mike...any chance that you can pick up my new skid steer and drop it off at my place for me.?.? The guy I bought it from was a real hard ass, and refused to transport it for me. It should fit right on your trailer. :laughing:

On a serious note, that's a nice looking machine! Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan what are you using for spreader lights. I meant to ask when I saw you at aubuchon


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1416314 said:


> Thanks Will, I'm loving it this far. Any chance that you'll be able to make next Sunday's meet in Auburn?


That's good you like the new truck. When you say the meet next Sunday, you meen the 22nd right? I can most likely make it, I realy want to se all you guys again and it's always a good time.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1416316 said:


> Hey Mike...any chance that you can pick up my new skid steer and drop it off at my place for me.?.? The guy I bought it from was a real hard ass, and refused to transport it for me. It should fit right on your trailer. :laughing:
> 
> On a serious note, that's a nice looking machine! Thumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 108296


At least you took a pic of the one that WASNT leaking hydro fluid.....lol....gotta take that in this week to have it fixed


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1416448 said:


> At least you took a pic of the one that WASNT leaking hydro fluid.....lol....gotta take that in this week to have it fixed


Thats pretty funny, I drove by there around 9pm on Friday and was going to swing in and climb up your loader to take a pic like I was driving it. Then I thought - A. Its too cold, B. I'm too tired, C. I may get arrested

Here are some "action" shots while out clearing my drives on Friday. I had my son with me so I couldn't jump out much to take pics. Plus when its dark my phone sucks with its camera.


----------



## MtnClimber

Plowguy, is that trailer tongue jack factory on Snowdogg plows?


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, you ever going back to a straight blade?


----------



## plowguy43

MtnClimber;1416570 said:


> Plowguy, is that trailer tongue jack factory on Snowdogg plows?


Yes and I love it. Makes mounting the plow soooo easy.



Mick76;1416642 said:


> Bobby, you ever going back to a straight blade?


Absolutely not. Never again. I plowed our lot at work with our boss straight blade and was getting annoyed at all the spill off. I almost want to buy wings for my V blade so I can have scoop while using it as a straight blade on the road I do. The wings add 24" of width though, so I'd be 11'6" LOL


----------



## Maine_Train

mercer_me;1416409 said:


> Originally Posted by *RepoMan207*
> Any chance that you'll be able to make next Sunday's meet in Auburn?
> 
> 
> 
> When you say the meet next Sunday, you meen the 22nd right? I can most likely make it, I realy want to se all you guys again and it's always a good time.
Click to expand...

When and where?

 I musta been .


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1407731 said:


> So we'll say 1PM on the 22nd in Auburn then.





RepoMan207;1408647 said:


> Yup, it's Buffalo Wild Wings, over by Walmart & Lowes, almost directly across from TGIF. Go around the round about and it's on the right. If you get lost the day of call my cell 766-1562


Thumbs Up
There you go


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1416391 said:


> Ryan what are you using for spreader lights. I meant to ask when I saw you at aubuchon


I went with the Hella Dual Beam's again (google: H15161031 ). I almost (literally, one click away) bought a set of Trilliant's, that is until I came to my senses. These things are crazy money, even a set of sound off's are almost $300 for a pair. When I saw what the Hellas were going for now, I didn't hesitate.



mercer_me;1416409 said:


> That's good you like the new truck. When you say the meet next Sunday, you meen the 22nd right? I can most likely make it, I realy want to se all you guys again and it's always a good time.


Ahyup, the 22nd at Buffalo Wild Wings in Auburn at 1PM. It would be good to see you again.



Mick76;1416448 said:


> At least you took a pic of the one that WASNT leaking hydro fluid.....lol....gotta take that in this week to have it fixed


I thought you got that fixed? Hows the new truck treating you?


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1416704 said:


> Ahyup, the 22nd at Buffalo Wild Wings in Auburn at 1PM. It would be good to see you again.


Ok, I'm going to try like hell to make it. I went to Buffalo Wild Wings a couple weeks ago and I now love that place. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1416475 said:


> Thats pretty funny, I drove by there around 9pm on Friday and was going to swing in and climb up your loader to take a pic like I was driving it. Then I thought - A. Its too cold, B. I'm too tired, C. I may get arrested


:laughing: That thought had crossed my mind too, but it was 8° when I was there at 3PM, frigg that.



> Here are some "action" shots while out clearing my drives on Friday. I had my son with me so I couldn't jump out much to take pics. Plus when its dark my phone sucks with its camera.


That thing is sweet man. I would like to see that thing in action blowing through 3'+ of snow in V mode. Thumbs Up Unfortunately, I don't see that happening this year. :crying:


----------



## 06Sierra

The Vs are nice, a guy I work with bought an 8.5' Fisher this winter. But, with the size of my driveway my next truck (a couple years down the road) will have an XLS hanging off the front. Instead of 4 or 5 passes, it would only take 2 or 3.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1416704 said:


> I went with the Hella Dual Beam's again (google: H15161031 ). I almost (literally, one click away) bought a set of Trilliant's, that is until I came to my senses. These things are crazy money, even a set of sound off's are almost $300 for a pair. When I saw what the Hellas were going for now, I didn't hesitate.
> 
> Ahyup, the 22nd at Buffalo Wild Wings in Auburn at 1PM. It would be good to see you again.
> 
> I thought you got that fixed? Hows the new truck treating you?


Oh ya I got it fixed a few months ago...now its leaking again and BAD.....

Love the power of the dmax..first one Ive owned.......

Its good to see you guys love your v's... I did too until I got the xls.....:laughing:


----------



## Maine_Train

Thanks for the info on the meet. Hope I can make it.


----------



## RepoMan207

Maine_Train;1416767 said:


> Thanks for the info on the meet. Hope I can make it.


I hope you can, it would be good to put a face to the name.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1416761 said:


> Its good to see you guys love your v's... I did too until I got the xls.....:laughing:


I almost went that route as well, but 98% of the accounts I have are all post storm plowing. When I show up there is usually a good 3' snow bank to get through. With a straight blade I'd have to chip away and continue backing into the road's which was dangerous. Now I put it in V, push the wings out a tad (not fully retracted) drop it and drive in to make my first pass. Then Scoop the rest or windrow depending on the drive.

The only place an XLS would help would be the road I do which is why I'm debating the wings. They are an awesome design for these plows:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1416787 said:


> I almost went that route as well, but 98% of the accounts I have are all post storm plowing. When I show up there is usually a good 3' snow bank to get through. With a straight blade I'd have to chip away and continue backing into the road's which was dangerous. Now I put it in V, push the wings out a tad (not fully retracted) drop it and drive in to make my first pass. Then Scoop the rest or windrow depending on the drive.
> 
> The only place an XLS would help would be the road I do which is why I'm debating the wings. They are an awesome design for these plows:


That is friggin awesome! What keeps it in place while going down the road, is that a hitch pin? Did you scope these out in person while at the dealer?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1416835 said:


> That is friggin awesome! What keeps it in place while going down the road, is that a hitch pin? Did you scope these out in person while at the dealer?


Yeah it uses a pin to keep it folded back while driving, then fold it forward to use it and the pin acts as a sheer pin if you hit something too hard. They are beefy - each wing is about 60 lbs I believe.

I still haven't seen them for the V Plows in person, just the straight blades so I'm trying to find out if they angle forward a little which I assume they do.

From their website:
Plow Wings Add a Full 24" To Your Plowing Width
Part Numbers: 16021710 - VX Series
• With the pull of a pin the wings can be removed for transport between job sites.
• Protected against overloads. The same pin used for stowing also acts as a shear pin to prevent expensive damage to the wing and your plow
• Torsion locks - prevent the wing from twisting when plowing but still allow for easy stowage.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, those would be cool!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I think I'm going to get a set, they are $550 from ESI which I think is a good deal considering.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Damn Mick everyone is playying on your equipment, I was in sabbatus today I guess I should had stopped by and played on it too! Then again I have no clue what places you do.

Bobby, wings look like a good idea but careful going into banks. I had a buddy who had a set for his XV that looked very similiar, long story short he took them back after one storm and demanded a refund as the bent the ribs on the plow and busted the nubs off and that wasn't even from frozen banks. 

I guess they need an XLS V


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Dylan I hear ya which is why I like the looks of these, the pin should snap before anything happens to the wing itself. Id really only need them for my road but obviously would use them for some drives as well.


----------



## plowguy43

Just saw on the news that we may have something coming on Sunday LOL.

Expecting about an inch tomorrow morning too - do you have to salt Mick/Mike?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1417085 said:


> Expecting about an inch tomorrow morning too - do you have to salt Mick/Mike?


Reminds me, if any of you in the greater portland area ever get in a bind for salt or sand salt I have 40 yards of sand salt on hand and access to 120 yards of salt 24-7. Or if your rig breaks I can cover for you if need be.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1417085 said:


> Just saw on the news that we may have something coming on Sunday LOL.
> 
> Expecting about an inch tomorrow morning too - do you have to salt Mick/Mike?


Some I will and some I won't...depends on the contract of course... even with these damn little things Ive been busy this year... not much snow but the ice is a thorn in my side...
I hate Ice!


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1417176 said:


> Reminds me, if any of you in the greater portland area ever get in a bind for salt or sand salt I have 40 yards of sand salt on hand and access to 120 yards of salt 24-7. Or if your rig breaks I can cover for you if need be.


Im getting low on salt and I ususally get mine through international salt... how much a ton pick up'd? PM me if you dont want to put the amount on the open forum


----------



## 06Sierra

We are probably going to have a blizzard tomorrow. They were calling for 3-6, dropped it to 1.5", raised it to 2.5 and now have it to under 2".


----------



## ddb maine

06Sierra;1417249 said:


> We are probably going to have a blizzard tomorrow. They were calling for 3-6, dropped it to 1.5", raised it to 2.5 and now have it to under 2".


This winter is sure interesting.

Ryan,
regarding the MC should the hydraulic psi be about 1700? I read that was where is should be but the post was regarding an older plow. I think theres something up with it, when its loaded and Im driving I can't angle side to side or lift the snow to stack. it moves, but far slower than its already slow self. does a hell of a job on the roads though since I don't have to move it.


----------



## plowguy43

Ddb were you towing a enclosed trailer on 95north last friday ? i was heading to mass and thought i saw the F550


----------



## DugHD

Mick76;1417221 said:


> Im getting low on salt and I ususally get mine through international salt... how much a ton pick up'd? PM me if you dont want to put the amount on the open forum


$70.50 a ton at Granite State Minerals in Portsmouth. No sales tax.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;1417398 said:


> $70.50 a ton at Granite State Minerals in Portsmouth. No sales tax.


It was wet as hell last year is it like that this year?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

dug still looking for a pusher? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ProTech-6-S...986?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ccc9baaa


----------



## DugHD

NEUSWEDE;1417404 said:


> It was wet as hell last year is it like that this year?[/QUOTE
> 
> ya it does seem damp . Bought about 50 tons so far , have froze up couple of times.
> $90 a ton at Pike in Westbrook, looks to be same stuff as Portsmouth?
> 
> Anyone found it cheaper than $70?


----------



## DugHD

NEUSWEDE;1417459 said:


> dug still looking for a pusher? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ProTech-6-S...986?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ccc9baaa


yes, always looking for good deals on a pusher. I would like 8's and 10's for skid steer type. I think 6' is smaller than i would need. Didnt know they made a 6


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1417176 said:


> Reminds me, if any of you in the greater portland area ever get in a bind for salt or sand salt I have 40 yards of sand salt on hand and access to 120 yards of salt 24-7. Or if your rig breaks I can cover for you if need be.


I didn't think that you did straight salt. Text me a price for a 15' x 450' drive, one shot in and done. It's litteraly around the corner from that Gray rd. account.



ddb maine;1417286 said:


> This winter is sure interesting.
> 
> Ryan,
> regarding the MC should the hydraulic psi be about 1700? I read that was where is should be but the post was regarding an older plow. I think theres something up with it, when its loaded and Im driving I can't angle side to side or lift the snow to stack. it moves, but far slower than its already slow self. does a hell of a job on the roads though since I don't have to move it.


Your right on, it's 1750 psi, + or - a 100 psi


----------



## DugHD

Made offer on 6 footer , suppose it would work somewhere. We'll see if he accepts?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;1417507 said:


> Made offer on 6 footer , suppose it would work somewhere. We'll see if he accepts?


Didn't even notice that it was 6' For Salt try McCabe Trucking they buy from eastern and its dry and covered you get it from the oil fields in SOPO right off 295 if you buying that much they will probably be able to do what your buying in Portsmouth. The more you buy or estimate you will buy the less it is. 
My buddy bought 100 yards from portsmouth and all frooze up in their containers, tried pawning it off on me. Probably because they don't cover it


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1416843 said:


> Yeah it uses a pin to keep it folded back while driving, then fold it forward to use it and the pin acts as a sheer pin if you hit something too hard. They are beefy - each wing is about 60 lbs I believe.
> 
> I still haven't seen them for the V Plows in person, just the straight blades so I'm trying to find out if they angle forward a little which I assume they do.
> 
> From their website:
> Plow Wings Add a Full 24" To Your Plowing Width
> Part Numbers: 16021710 - VX Series
> • With the pull of a pin the wings can be removed for transport between job sites.
> • Protected against overloads. The same pin used for stowing also acts as a shear pin to prevent expensive damage to the wing and your plow
> • Torsion locks - prevent the wing from twisting when plowing but still allow for easy stowage.


For $550, I would be all over that. Now, if only thay could come out with a in cab control to have them swing out and lock into place for you


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1417528 said:


> For $550, I would be all over that. Now, if only thay could come out with a in cab control to have them swing out and lock into place for you


I think that is what that Renegade plow is going to be like but they haven't given much info yet.


----------



## GMCHD plower

NEUSWEDE;1417531 said:


> I think that is what that Renegade plow is going to be like but they haven't given much info yet.


Whats the renegade plow? Have a link?


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://renegadeplows.com/

this must be it, not much info on it


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GMCHD plower;1417538 said:


> Whats the renegade plow? Have a link?


there is a link but it goes to a coming soon page with zero pics and no info. They posted a picture of a straight blade for a tractor that has hydro wings not like the XLS and it is a pretty sweet setup. You can be full box or straight or any combo in between and I like they are making one like that in a V setup.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

here is the thread with some info a picture for a tractor. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128650

they say they are swamped and selling but haven't seen an owners post on here or much info so don't know what the deal is.


----------



## GMCHD plower

NEUSWEDE;1417552 said:


> there is a link but it goes to a coming soon page with zero pics and no info. They posted a picture of a straight blade for a tractor that has hydro wings not like the XLS and it is a pretty sweet setup. You can be full box or straight or any combo in between and I like they are making one like that in a V setup.


Oh sweet, so sorta like a horst blade for skidsteers/loaders.


----------



## RepoMan207

That's intriguing. I'll be interested to see where it leads.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Bob, check out this snowdogg video, they got a set of wings on a vee in it, it does look like the are angled in, well it does to me at least! haha


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1417321 said:


> Ddb were you towing a enclosed trailer on 95north last friday ? i was heading to mass and thought i saw the F550


friday....friday.... thinking.... No friday the f550 was on clean up / road duty.


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks for the video I've seen that one before but never noticed the wings. I appreciate it. Kinda messy this morning only about an inch or so this far.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1417557 said:


> here is the thread with some info a picture for a tractor. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128650
> 
> they say they are swamped and selling but haven't seen an owners post on here or much info so don't know what the deal is.


Someone posted a link in that thread, $11995 for that thing.



ddb maine;1417808 said:


> friday....friday.... thinking.... No friday the f550 was on clean up / road duty.


Wow, this thing was identical to yours pulling a grey Vnose enclosed trailer, probably 20+ feet long.

Got nearly 3" down here in portland. Basically nothing up at my house.


----------



## MtnClimber

We got a whopping inch of snow in the big town of Wayne....

Not looking forward to the icey mess they're (Ch.13) predicting for this evening :realmad:


----------



## RepoMan207

MtnClimber;1418077 said:


> We got a whopping inch of snow in the big town of Wayne....
> 
> Not looking forward to the icey mess they're (Ch.13) predicting for this evening :realmad:


Yeah, that doesn't look like a whole lot of fun to me either.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone looking for a duramax there is a red extended cab GMC 2500 in Etna with 88k miles going for $15k. In good shape, surface rust on the frame and has notches in the front bumper for fisher push plates. I didn't ask any questions but its off 95 at a gas staztion.


----------



## plowguy43

Its a 2003 I forgot to mention, red with gray interior looked like cloth


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1417966 said:


> Someone posted a link in that thread, $11995 for that thing.
> 
> Wow, this thing was identical to yours pulling a grey Vnose enclosed trailer, probably 20+ feet long.
> 
> Got nearly 3" down here in portland. Basically nothing up at my house.


I have thought about getting a bigger trailer like that, but the 12' v nose and the truck fit in most driveways. 20' would be to long.

I thought I saw ryan today at the sanford rotary, white 08-09 f350 with a fisher plow, beeped and waved as I went by then thought.... oh wait he has a xls... ****...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Thought you guys would like this. I have seen it around for a couple years but saw it up close in person at the Home Depot today. Not a bad idea!


----------



## GMCHD plower

^^ Nice haha, is that even legal? Not sure why it wouldn't be but you never know...


----------



## ddb maine

Saw this and remembered you guys recently talking about this. The renegade plows.\
Burkarts posted this today http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-New-Renegade-X-Wing-0815-Snowplow-and-Tractor-Harness-W0QQAdIdZ335336190


----------



## ddb maine

p.s. Home depot = china....
I nearly go into a fit of rage every time I have to go to one of the box stores.


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1418498 said:


> Thought you guys would like this. I have seen it around for a couple years but saw it up close in person at the Home Depot today. Not a bad idea!


that's a friend of my


----------



## NEUSWEDE

stan the man;1418634 said:


> that's a friend of my


doesn't he do Uni first or paradigm on riverside industrial?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ddb maine;1418611 said:


> p.s. Home depot = china....
> I nearly go into a fit of rage every time I have to go to one of the box stores.


why does it equal china?


----------



## stan the man

NEUSWEDE;1418657 said:


> doesn't he do Uni first or paradigm on riverside industrial?


yes i think 6 accounts in riverside industrial


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1418660 said:


> why does it equal china?


taking a shot to say Ryobi? haha!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1418684 said:


> taking a shot to say Ryobi? haha!


Hey all my cordless tools are ryobi. Get used to it China is becoming a super power and there market has heavy influence on the world markets so everything is headed that direction so if you hate it now just wait 10 years and it will be even worse.


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1418700 said:


> Hey all my cordless tools are ryobi. Get used to it China is becoming a super power and there market has heavy influence on the world markets so everything is headed that direction so if you hate it now just wait 10 years and it will be even worse.


geez sorry wasnt tring to hit a nerve! Ill take another shot so maybe he ment Hitachi?


----------



## GMCHD plower

If anyone knows of a dump trailer (7x12 with 6k or 7k axles, or 7x14 with 6k or 7k axles) forsale between march and may can you let me know? Looking to spend $4500 or less


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1418709 said:


> geez sorry wasnt tring to hit a nerve! Ill take another shot so maybe he ment Hitachi?


haha I was joking I don't care, when I bought tools they were the cheapest but have lasted!


----------



## plowguy43

China owns us anyways, 40 cents of every dollar we spend goes to them to pay back our countries debt. Might as well keep buying their stuff, maybe it'll help pay down our debt faster LOL


----------



## OrganicsL&L

What are you guys hearing about Thurs. night and then again on Sat? Seems like Thurs. will be a manageable few inches without the added ice bonus. Not sure what they are thinking for Sat.


----------



## plowguy43

I heard this AM that Thurs night into Friday will be 1-2" again, Sat into Sunday 2-4" for Portland north. Should be enough for me to plow so I'm ready.


----------



## 06Sierra

I almost got stuck for the first time plowing this morning. Taking a drink of coffee while I was backing up and backed off the edge of the driveway. After a little spinning, I was able to drive out of it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

06Sierra;1419368 said:


> I almost got stuck for the first time plowing this morning. Taking a drink of coffee while I was backing up and backed off the edge of the driveway. After a little spinning, I was able to drive out of it.


Drinking and driving never pays!


----------



## 06Sierra

Haha, no kidding!


----------



## plowguy43

"Coffee" sure......LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

plowguy43;1419420 said:


> "Coffee" sure......LOL


Maybe if I didn't have to work tonight! I did take my 2 year old son with me for a little while. I put my daughters booster seat in the front seat and buckled him in. He kept telling the trees to move every time I got to the end of a run by the tree line.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1419477 said:


> Maybe if I didn't have to work tonight! I did take my 2 year old son with me for a little while. I put my daughters booster seat in the front seat and buckled him in. He kept telling the trees to move every time I got to the end of a run by the tree line.


Thats cute, when my son was about that age he'd tell me when to "go" and yell "Boom" everytime we'd come to the snow bank.

I actually took him out with me to the bank properties last Friday night (he's 5 now), and on one of the drives its pretty wide so I let him sit on my lap and use the plow control. He loved it!

My dad did stuff like that when I was a kid and they are great memories, hopefully its the same for them.


----------



## 06Sierra

My 5 year old daughter likes to go too. She loves it when the snow flies over the top of the plow. I hit a small pile of snow last winter and it covered the windshield. She laughed for ever on that!


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1419548 said:


> My 5 year old daughter likes to go too. She loves it when the snow flies over the top of the plow. I hit a small pile of snow last winter and it covered the windshield. She laughed for ever on that!


LOL - did the same when he was too. He would belly laugh each time.


----------



## plowguy43

Guys,
Are we still planning on doing the meet this Sunday? Possible 4" storm that morning....


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1419557 said:


> Guys,
> Are we still planning on doing the meet this Sunday? Possible 4" storm that morning....


See....I told ya! Between you and the plow and me and the meet, we can con mother nature. I just want to know what we have to do to get a 1'+ storm.


----------



## 06Sierra

Tell everyone you have to do a complete brake job on the truck next weekend. Even though you don't need to, you will get dumped on with snow just because you were planning something!


----------



## unhcp

Looking like a overnight clipper storm on Thursday night, maybe a few inches


----------



## MtnClimber

I want more of these storms


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1418700 said:


> Hey all my cordless tools are ryobi. Get used to it China is becoming a super power and there market has heavy influence on the world markets so everything is headed that direction so if you hate it now just wait 10 years and it will be even worse.


Well after typing all this I've decided to put a rant disclaimer on it... Here she is;

According to what I have recently read the united states is still the worlds largest manufacter of goods. The issue is most of us wont pay the $10 more to buy the good stuff. And that china has a wonderful knack for taking something good, reverse engineering it, and rebuilding it for 1/10th of the cost. with 1/10th the life span, perceived and actual obsolescence.

The issue is more that places like walmart, home depot etc, sell products that 99% of which are chinese/foreign manufacture. It is difficult these days to find something that wasn't made in another country. Reason? here's a story.

I brought the fisher in to have it tested, and while I was waiting for the "plow guy" to show up, I asked on the cost of a new pump if it needed it. Some 20 yr old nitwit says, your better just getting it online, you will just pay a mark up through this place... are you effin kidding me?!?! I will gladly pay this guy $20 to order my part because he has answered numerous questions for me over the phone, because he's a good guy trying to make a living, because he's a damn american.

There are somethings that are just so specialized you have to go through Amazon or something. In all honesty though, If you spent the 10 minutes you could find what you were looking for in a shop somewhere in the states and pay that american his/her markup and have it sent to you, and you would pay the american freight company to bring it to you.

I just bought a Henry .22LR and when I was in KTP the only guys who knew about Henry were 60+ all old timers who showed me some of the most beautiful rifles I've ever seen. Every single part is made in the USA, not America, because that can actually mean mexico. We aren't in a recession because the upper class is hoarding all the money, we are in a recession because we all send our money over seas, everytime we try to save a few bucks by cutting out some local guys mark up, we deepen the situation.

So every time I go into home depot or walmart for something I gloss over because I am feeding the american economy more of the poison that has gotten us into the situation we are in, I ache in my gut, and I feel like a ******** for not taking the time to find what I need somewhere else where an american can benefit from my transaction.
I buy my milk from the farm down the road, my meat comes from maine, I Pay the guys down the road to get me my hardwoods from new hampshire. I could certainly go down there and get a better price, but since the wood is coming from thailand or moroco or brazil I might as well pay a damn Mainer to get it to me.

I don't mean to offend anyone and apologize if I have. The only thing that will get under my skin is Made in the USA vs China. All you have to do is mention it and RANT!
ussmileyflag
HAHAHA.... sorry bout that.


----------



## plowguy43

I agree DDB but the problem is the american public wants it both way's - Made in the USA but Cheap. Obviously you can tell which one win's out 99% of the time.


----------



## ddb maine

absolutely. damn shame.

Theres still places though that value means quality not quantity. I think maines one of those states. yessah they love dubbin bout mahdens. It's just a lot more old school up here.


----------



## Mems

Looking like 3-6 in my neck of the woods Thursday night. Hopefully it's the highend and I can bill all my customers and make up for last weeks absence. AZ was a nice vaca though, the storm just happened directly when i was gone and I had to give up $$$.


----------



## Dewey

Looks like 3-6 here too !!!!! Had a productive day.... Put out 6 loads of sand !! payup


----------



## plowguy43

Yup 3-6 for most all of Maine and possibly the same Saturday night. Then some other storm on Monday night - hoping for 3 billable storms!


----------



## GMCHD plower

What I would give for 18" over 3 storms.... My snowmobiles are getting lonely.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey GMC did you end up buying the truck off your dad? Love that GMC


----------



## Mick76

You guys can stop doing that damn dance anytime now!.......


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1420029 said:


> You guys can stop doing that damn dance anytime now!.......


nope I'm still in the 1-3 zone. time to get the dogs and dance harder.purplebou:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1420030 said:


> nope I'm still in the 1-3 zone. time to get the dogs and dance harder.purplebou:redbouncepurplebou


Where are you seeing the maps?


----------



## 06Sierra

Mick76;1420029 said:


> You guys can stop doing that damn dance anytime now!.......


Even I am getting ready to start the snow dance! If it's going to snow, SNOW. This 1-3 everytime if for the birds. If I have to put the plow on and clear the driveway, it might as well be worth it and be 6+.


----------



## 06Sierra

Accuweather just went from calling for a mix with not much accumulation on Friday to 4". Another one that is just enough to have to plow.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1420092 said:


> Accuweather just went from calling for a mix with not much accumulation on Friday to 4". Another one that is just enough to have to plow.


Gimme plain old snow anytime!....I freakin hate ice!


----------



## plowguy43

You know I can't stop once I've started


Mick76;1420029 said:


> You guys can stop doing that damn dance anytime now!.......


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1418657 said:


> doesn't he do Uni first or paradigm on riverside industrial?


Not Paradigm, The wife works there. White Bro's I think is still clearing it, but they have they're own plow truck with polycaster....that they never use.


----------



## Moss Man

Where is the meet on Sunday? Well, that is if it happens. Noon?

I almost bought a Snow Ex 8500 sander today used, $2500. all installed with a new cover on it.....................seems like the combined weight of 1.9 yards of material and the unit itself might be a tad heavy for my 3500 SRW?


----------



## RepoMan207

If we go ahead, the plan was for 1PM at buffalo wild wings


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1420039 said:


> Where are you seeing the maps?


wgme, 50% of the time, they're right all the time....
and they are the AUTHORITY!!! so according to them fort kent is now no longer relevant.


----------



## MtnClimber

I changed the pick-up tube, filter and fluid yesterday on my Fisher. Glad I did, the filter was naaasty


----------



## 06Sierra

2-4 up here again.


----------



## ddb maine

Repo, 
had the mc tested, 1700-1800. so if we get some plowable im going to take a.vid and see.what you guys think. there was a little bit of air in the cylinders so that may have helped. hopefully its not that im expecting to much. 
funny i talked to fisher and discussed it with a.tech and he says well that mc is really heavy, 1100-1200#. that 8' blizzard is what 300 # hahaha i laughed so hard i think he got offened. no sir... its 800# hahahaha i explained its a power hitch one, to which he responded oh that makes sense, did fisher actually cut 300# out of that plow?!? ive gotta look that up. 
looks like portland south is going to get dusted by these next few.


----------



## Moss Man

2"-5" in my zone........I usually head out for 3" plus so it's not a sure deal here yet.........


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Hey guys, where is a good site to find previous weather conditions. I want to check my logs vs. the weather conditions from a few weeks ago.


----------



## ddb maine

I believe intellicast has that feature. its intellicast.com or net. i always end up looking at past weather.reports on that site when im trying to find the projected forecast. stopped using it because of that.


----------



## 06Sierra

Google NWS Gray, or Caribou. On the left side of the page you will see a climate section, click on local.


----------



## Mick76

OrganicsL&L;1420860 said:


> Hey guys, where is a good site to find previous weather conditions. I want to check my logs vs. the weather conditions from a few weeks ago.


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=GYX&product=PNS


----------



## plowguy43

Well I'm still going to the meet if it snows or not. I'll be out that way anyways for some of my properties so I'll swing by on the way back. Or I can just swing by where Mike (mick76) will be working and bug him for a bit - maybe drop the blade and make a mess for him to clean up. LOL


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1420924 said:


> Well I'm still going to the meet if it snows or not. I'll be out that way anyways for some of my properties so I'll swing by on the way back. Or I can just swing by where Mike (mick76) will be working and bug him for a bit - maybe drop the blade and make a mess for him to clean up. LOL


according to ch 13 sunday is going to be clear (as of right now) ... I'll be going


----------



## plowguy43

Damn, I thought we were getting another little 3" storm?


----------



## Mick76

Pete thought you might want to look at this..... he is a buyer and seller 
http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2806909053.html


----------



## plowguy43

Yes I know browns pretty well. You want me to take a look at it for you or him? 

I don't really have the business to justify buying one of those, although that is a good price for that.


----------



## MtnClimber

I saw that this morning. Don't know how well a hot mix will flow thru it tho, otherwise I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## 06Sierra

ddb maine;1420544 said:


> wgme, 50% of the time, they're right all the time....
> and they are the AUTHORITY!!! so according to them fort kent is now no longer relevant.


Accuweather shows a map opposite of that, more snow up north than down state. Who knows!


----------



## plowguy43

I can tell you how much snow we're getting tomorrow after the storm passes LOL

One thing I'm happy about is that we seem to finally be in a decent weather pattern. I'll take 3-6" storms all day as long as I can get out there and bill out some events.


----------



## 06Sierra

I hear you there! I don't think any of them have a clue. Weather bug and Accuweather are pretty much the same on this one. Weather.com, not so much.


----------



## Mick76

Looking forward to BWW (as always) this Sunday at 1:00.... so whos going officially?


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1420544 said:


> wgme, 50% of the time, they're right all the time....
> and they are the AUTHORITY!!! so according to them fort kent is now no longer relevant.


Well to tell you the truth I think that most of the people up here feel that Portland is now no longer relevant also! haha

they are saying 2-5 for us up here in FORT KENT bahaha

on a side note they got my driveshaft for my blower done, $237 canadian!!! that's going to hurt


----------



## plowguy43

I'll be there with bells on 


Mick76;1421325 said:


> Looking forward to BWW (as always) this Sunday at 1:00.... so whos going officially?


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1421325 said:


> Looking forward to BWW (as always) this Sunday at 1:00.... so whos going officially?


I'll be there


----------



## MtnClimber

Mick76;1421325 said:


> Looking forward to BWW (as always) this Sunday at 1:00.... so whos going officially?


I'll be there Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1420969 said:


> Pete thought you might want to look at this..... he is a buyer and seller
> http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2806909053.html


I just hit that link, the ad has been deleted. What was it?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1421325 said:


> Looking forward to BWW (as always) this Sunday at 1:00.... so whos going officially?


I should be there. I wouldn't mind a short test drive in the Duramax if you happen to bring it over.


----------



## MtnClimber

Snow ex aka snow check sander spreader only used part of one season. Near new condition.
Will work in short bed trucks. Electric power with auger. No gas engines or chain to worry about.
Have all controls and manual.

I copied/pasted it from the link..


----------



## Moss Man

MtnClimber;1421488 said:


> Snow ex aka snow check sander spreader only used part of one season. Near new condition.
> Will work in short bed trucks. Electric power with auger. No gas engines or chain to worry about.
> Have all controls and manual.
> 
> I copied/pasted it from the link..


I noticed that ad, the sander appears to be in better shape than the one I saw at the dealer and it's less money. Maybe he took it down because it sold. I bought a used Snow Ex Sand Pro 1875 tonight, it needs a little TLC but it was $450. and it'll be a fun project. It holds 9 cubic feet and that'll get me by till next fall when I fully hope to get a larger one.


----------



## MtnClimber

Good deal. I'll be selling my MINT Fisher LowPro 1000 (holds 8cu.ft) really soon. Even has the agitator and swing away mounts. In cab controls, everything is MINT.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1421533 said:


> I noticed that ad, the sander appears to be in better shape than the one I saw at the dealer and it's less money. Maybe he took it down because it sold. I bought a used Snow Ex Sand Pro 1875 tonight, it needs a little TLC but it was $450. and it'll be a fun project. It holds 9 cubic feet and that'll get me by till next fall when I fully hope to get a larger one.


Make sure to post pic's when you get it mounted up! Saw the pic of your dump truck, looks sweet and possibly a boss mount without the push beam... Selling the dump trailer?


----------



## Moss Man

GMCHD plower;1421555 said:


> Make sure to post pic's when you get it mounted up! Get a new dump truck?


Yes indeed! I'm pretty pleased with it after the drive home with a full load of firewood. The dump trailer is being sold to my friend, at least I can still use it from time to time.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Glad to hear! Also, good deal selling to a friend, then as you said, you can always borrow it.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1421325 said:


> Looking forward to BWW (as always) this Sunday at 1:00.... so whos going officially?


I'll be there.


----------



## Moss Man

Almost 11pm here, not one ounce of snow yet..............I might have mounted the plow prematurely.


----------



## RepoMan207

According to the radars it's almost here, it should be all said and done by 5AM.


----------



## ddb maine

3" down in alfred. headed out in 30 minutes. shes staying south longer another f-up.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1421846 said:


> 3" down in alfred. headed out in 30 minutes. shes staying south longer another f-up.


3" here as well, coming down pretty hard, too bad this wasn't going to be an all day affair. I'm waiting until 5 or so to go out. It should be wrapped up by then.


----------



## Moss Man

Moss Man;1421734 said:


> Almost 11pm here, not one ounce of snow yet..............I might have mounted the plow prematurely.


Talk about a freakin Alberta Clipper, we got 7" here in less than seven hours. I better get a move on. Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

It just started up here. Not coming down very hard yet.


----------



## unhcp

got a few hours in today, hopefully more tomorrow


----------



## plowguy43

Got about 5-6" in my Area. Was done by 5am which was perfect timing for me to get out and get the road/drives cleared. Nice easy snow to push.


----------



## plowguy43

Guys, I need a little assistance on how to handle a situation:

The bank I plow for referred me to a working partner of theirs who contacted me to clear some driveways tonight in the same area that I am currently plowing for the bank in. After speaking with the account, they are either trying to get me to plow for a lower rate than normal or they have different maximum amounts they are allowed to spend for the plowing - they are not a bank or owners of these properties. 

My dilema is this - the rates are a fair bit cheaper than what I am currently charging the bank's. I charge what I charge for multiple reasons but distance being the biggest. I'm worried that if I accept these driveways and lower rates, it will get back to my contact at the bank and possibly cause issue's and questions with them, which is a relationship I'm not willing to lose over this new prospect.

On one hand I'm thinking that this would be easy filler work and make the current trip out to this area more worth it. I'm currently leaving the Oxford area for 2 properties and that is it, which once again is the reason I'm charging what I charge. There is a potential for another 6 properties in this area from this new contact. 

On the other, I'll have to explain why I did the work for less to the bank and hope they understand its a one time deal and I was currently in the area for their properties anyways, and/or what I charge is confidential. 

Lastly - this new prospect/contact I was referred to last season, gave all of my info to them, and was assigned an area, but never got a call all season. They don't even remember who I am or have my info currently which makes me slightly annoyed. 

Thanks Fellas!


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got maybe 3" around bangor...


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1422186 said:


> Guys, I need a little assistance on how to handle a situation:
> 
> The bank I plow for referred me to a working partner of theirs who contacted me to clear some driveways tonight in the same area that I am currently plowing for the bank in. After speaking with the account, they are either trying to get me to plow for a lower rate than normal or they have different maximum amounts they are allowed to spend for the plowing - they are not a bank or owners of these properties.
> 
> My dilema is this - the rates are a fair bit cheaper than what I am currently charging the bank's. I charge what I charge for multiple reasons but distance being the biggest. I'm worried that if I accept these driveways and lower rates, it will get back to my contact at the bank and possibly cause issue's and questions with them, which is a relationship I'm not willing to lose over this new prospect.
> 
> On one hand I'm thinking that this would be easy filler work and make the current trip out to this area more worth it. I'm currently leaving the Oxford area for 2 properties and that is it, which once again is the reason I'm charging what I charge. There is a potential for another 6 properties in this area from this new contact.
> 
> On the other, I'll have to explain why I did the work for less to the bank and hope they understand its a one time deal and I was currently in the area for their properties anyways, and/or what I charge is confidential.
> 
> Lastly - this new prospect/contact I was referred to last season, gave all of my info to them, and was assigned an area, but never got a call all season. They don't even remember who I am or have my info currently which makes me slightly annoyed.
> 
> Thanks Fellas!


from what youve said in the past the bank thing sounds like a good gig. I understand the temptation, but id stick to my guns. not worth blowing something up for a company/agent that may not even call.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1422230 said:


> from what youve said in the past the bank thing sounds like a good gig. I understand the temptation, but id stick to my guns. not worth blowing something up for a company/agent that may not even call.


Yeah its a great gig that works perfectly with my full time job since I can wait for the storm to finish. The "new" contact's prices are pretty much what I'd charge for residential driveways in my neighborhood, but not what I'd charge to go that distance (hence why I charge more to the bank).

Funny part is I still haven't received the email with the list of properties. Plus this may just be a one time gig.


----------



## Moss Man

This storm was a breeze to clean up, sign me up for one of those a week.

Bobby, the deciding factor for me would be how badly you need the money from the extra contract. If you're not strapped for cash, I'd blow it off if they can't offer a little better pricing.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1422304 said:


> This storm was a breeze to clean up, sign me up for one of those a week.
> 
> Bobby, the deciding factor for me would be how badly you need the money from the extra contract. If you're not strapped for cash, I'd blow it off if they can't offer a little better pricing.


Moss - not strapped for cash, just addicted to it LOL payup. At this point I'm assuming its a no go anyways as they still haven't sent over the list. I'm heading home at 3pm to start my route and will call then. I'm also going to give them a base price for service that goes up with the length of the drive's.

Feels a lot like last year, next time I'm saying no from the getgo...


----------



## 06Sierra

We have better than 4" now and it is still coming down good. About 2" of that was in the last hour or so. Looks like at least another hour os snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just a quick pic I grabbed while cleaning up. Everyone else should throw a few up.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks good! I'll try to snap some tomorrow


----------



## Dewey

Wow what a day Left this A.m. at 6: 00 with 3" By 8 I had 10 " at my house !!! I've never seen it snow so hard....

I was planning on going to BWW... Dam truck is having issues.. I have a mechanic looking at it Sunday GRRRR


----------



## Mick76

I thought alberta clippers were supposed to be moisture starved?,,,my a$$!


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, I said it before and i'll say it again...I LOVE MY NEW XLS!!! but I do have a question.... when plowing a lot today with 8" of snow on the ground the duramax would push and push no problem but I had ALOT of spillage over the blade.... does that rubber deflector really help that much?


----------



## 06Sierra

I know the feeling Mick. I get that on mine all the time.


----------



## plowguy43

Id say yes the deflectors help a lot - not 100% but a lot. Especially in snow like this.


Mick76;1422612 said:


> Ryan, I said it before and i'll say it again...I LOVE MY NEW XLS!!! but I do have a question.... when plowing a lot today with 8" of snow on the ground the duramax would push and push no problem but I had ALOT of spillage over the blade.... does that rubber deflector really help that much?


----------



## Moss Man

I have the Fisher EX V rubber foil on mine and the snow was even flying over that today. It usually doesn't though.


----------



## 06Sierra

Measured a little over 6" for the total this time around. Heading out shortly to plow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

about 4-5" up here, with all this powder snow we have been getting I really need to get my deflector put on! I got ot work in the am now, but got to go to canada first to get my blower driveshaft, they other's guy driveshaft was not done, so he did not go get mine, oh well


----------



## plowguy43

I had it out at 5 am this morning to file the bank properties
and on the second property as I was backing up I hit a tree with my right front tire cracking my steering box. Finished up the rest of the properties without any power steering and let me tell you it sucks. 130 dollars later and I'm gonna be putting a new box in hopefully today.


----------



## Moss Man

If you need a hand with that steering box, give me a shout.

Looks like we'll be watching the Pats on the big screen ay Buffalo Wild Wings?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1423297 said:


> I had it out at 5 am this morning to file the bank properties
> and on the second property as I was backing up I hit a tree with my right front tire cracking my steering box. Finished up the rest of the properties without any power steering and let me tell you it sucks. 130 dollars later and I'm gonna be putting a new box in hopefully today.


I had a power steering pump let go on me and I feel your pain...your arms are like jelly after you've finished plowing


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Moss- I'm hoping to do it in the driveway with my compressor/air tools. I really don't want to drive it anymore like this LOL

Mick/Mike- you got that right. From 530am till 11am I was plowing/driving with no power steering. Try doing that in downtown auburn UGH


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah almost killed a guy in Mechanic Falls when he didn't check both ways pulling out of the bank. Holy hell that was scary trying to avoid him at the last second with no power assist.

On a plus - the other account accepted all my pricing which was the same I charge for the bank properties.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 6" yesterday and it all came in about two hours. I was with my uncle plowing roads and we couldn't keep up with it. Glad it was light though so it pushed easy.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1422186 said:


> Guys, I need a little assistance on how to handle a situation:


In this situation I would stand your ground. Besides, you can always use it as a bargaining chip later on if you discover they have additional properties.



GMCHD plower;1422210 said:


> We got maybe 3" around bangor...


I never measured, but WGME say's 7" here.



Mick76;1422612 said:


> Ryan, I said it before and i'll say it again...I LOVE MY NEW XLS!!! but I do have a question.... when plowing a lot today with 8" of snow on the ground the duramax would push and push no problem but I had ALOT of spillage over the blade.... does that rubber deflector really help that much?





plowguy43;1422788 said:


> Id say yes the deflectors help a lot - not 100% but a lot. Especially in snow like this.


They're the cats meow! Yes on the deflector. I got mine from the get go both times. I will get a dusting coming over the blade onto the windshield if I get going to fast (30ish mph), but nothing I would consider spillage. I've gotten to the point that I need Fisher to make a even wider XLS, I find myself trying to use it like a pusher blade lol.

If I didn't already tell you, get a cutting edge on it as soon as you can. I had forgotten about the wing's edges, once they wear too much, you'll have a gap with a new center edge.



plowguy43;1423297 said:


> I had it out at 5 am this morning to file the bank properties
> and on the second property as I was backing up I hit a tree with my right front tire cracking my steering box. Finished up the rest of the properties without any power steering and let me tell you it sucks. 130 dollars later and I'm gonna be putting a new box in hopefully today.


Just be thankful that it wasn't a fender or something. It's easier and cheaper to replace the box. Hopefully that's the only component that was compromised. If I wasn't already committed to helping Gordan today I would run up and give you hand. If you end putting it off, let me know.



plowguy43;1423357 said:


> On a plus - the other account accepted all my pricing which was the same I charge for the bank properties.


Perfect, congrats! Thumbs Up


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1423297 said:


> I had it out at 5 am this morning to file the bank properties
> and on the second property as I was backing up I hit a tree with my right front tire cracking my steering box. Finished up the rest of the properties without any power steering and let me tell you it sucks. 130 dollars later and I'm gonna be putting a new box in hopefully today.


Let me know if I can stand back and drink beer!


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1423428 said:


> Let me know if I can stand back and drink beer!


Now thats funny!....dont forget the pics....LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1423340 said:


> Looks like we'll be watching the Pats on the big screen ay Buffalo Wild Wings?


I think kick off is at 3.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL @ Pete. I'm pretty sure the box was all that broke and she has a big hole in her now. But I could've easily burnt out the pump seeing as I drove the rest of the day with no fluid in it. I'm hoping to get out there in an hour or so when my wife comes back from her hair appointment ( only way I could get out tomorrow lol )


----------



## bigbadbrad

dont know about down there, but it is COLD up here! not wicked cold, but cold when working out side, pulled a cat c-15, and tranny still hooked to it out of a truck last night, stripped it in the shop, but then had to drag it outside to actually pull the motor/tranny out with a crane (log loader to you southeners), was about midnight when we were yarding it out from the frame rails, was pretty chilly out there!!


----------



## PlowMan03

bigbadbrad;1423470 said:


> dont know about down there, but it is COLD up here! not wicked cold, but cold when working out side, pulled a cat c-15, and tranny still hooked to it out of a truck last night, stripped it in the shop, but then had to drag it outside to actually pull the motor/tranny out with a crane (log loader to you southeners), was about midnight when we were yarding it out from the frame rails, was pretty chilly out there!!


It's been in the single digits to mid teens here pretty much all day. Been snowing lightly for about 2 hours as well, don't think we will get much.


----------



## bigbadbrad

been bellow zero alll day up here, at least when i checked it was


----------



## bacwudzme

Right now at my house 13.8* have a little less than a inch on the ground, been snowing since 9ish.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1423436 said:


> I think kick off is at 3.


Good thing we're getting there at 1...That place will be PACKED!


----------



## bacwudzme

I think for the best interest of the group someone should go early and scout out the talent and get a table in best looking waitress area?

should we make it a little bit earlier than cause of the game?


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1423544 said:


> I think for the best interest of the group someone should go early and scout out the talent and get a table in best looking waitress area?
> 
> should we make it a little bit earlier than cause of the game?


I nominate BOBBY!.... How many of us are going?... mike, pete, pete, bobby, ryan, mtn climber (whats your real name anyway?) Dylan...anyone else?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Won't be at BWW for the meet, have a beer for me.

FYI I am selling my 9.6 Fisher XV Stainless for $3500 includes the fishstix but no pushplates or wiring truck side. I am putting new cutting edges on it Monday so if anyone is interested let me know as I am putting it on Craigslist monday.


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1423544 said:


> I think for the best interest of the group someone should go early and scout out the talent and get a table in best looking waitress area?
> 
> should we make it a little bit earlier than cause of the game?


Nah, I think 2 hours pre game is good. I think it will get packed 30 minutes to 1 hour before, especially in the bar area.



Mick76;1423587 said:


> I nominate BOBBY!.... How many of us are going?... mike, pete, pete, bobby, ryan, mtn climber (whats your real name anyway?) Dylan...anyone else?


Drew said he was going to try and make it when I talked to him after the storm.

How about Will, are you going to come down bud?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1423686 said:


> Won't be at BWW for the meet, have a beer for me.
> 
> FYI I am selling my 9.6 Fisher XV Stainless for $3500 includes the fishstix but no pushplates or wiring truck side. I am putting new cutting edges on it Monday so if anyone is interested let me know as I am putting it on Craigslist monday.


That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1423695 said:


> That's a hell of a deal.


I want it gone I am picking up another XLS on monday


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1423698 said:


> I want it gone I am picking up another XLS on monday


Are you buying through Messer?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1423706 said:


> Are you buying through Messer?


hell no


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1423710 said:


> hell no


:laughing: What are you paying if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bigbadbrad

even trade my 8.5ft yellow xtreme vee dylan? bahahaha J/k, would love to have a 9.5ft, but really want an xls lke what your getting, when I get a new truck I think I may get one then, but that wot be for a little bit


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1423698 said:


> I want it gone I am picking up another XLS on monday


In your opinion, would you find an x-pandable plow to be more efficient in long distance windrowing, IE: roads, than a V?

Now my thoughts are not really with fisher, I'm not terribly impressed with fisher, But the thought has crossed my mind for a VXT say, merely being that the moldboard is much taller and hence throw over snowbanks for longer before needing to be winged. for cleanups it could be scooped. Any thoughts?

I'm going to post in the fisher section as well... does anyone have any thoughts as to why the F this MC is so damn slow... When its cold, it just creeps along...7 seconds probably side to side, whe its warm its 5. I've timed it warm.
pressure test was good.

Also not sure if it helps in diagnosing, when the plow is lowering, If I try to go left or right it stops lowering until I stop turning, then finishes...


----------



## plowguy43

LOL I don't mind scoping the place out for us but its not going to be the same without Dylan trying to pull some home with him. 

DDB - I know that plow won't be overly fast but it still shouldn't be that slow. Odd that the pressure is correct or id suggest that maybe the motor is getting weak. Sure its a heavy plow but so are thhe Xblades and they move fairly well. The XLS and Extreme V use different hydraulics which are much quicker than any other Fisher plow.

For a long road the XLS/Expandable plows are excellent if you plow with the storm. Otherwise id go with a Vplow with wings. As I showed before with wings my plow will be over 11' long and they are angled in slightly to avoid spilloff. The Boss wings are the same way but i'd be willing to bet that plow will trip with all that snow in front of it.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm headed out for the aution in Oxford till noon and then I'll cut across to Auburn for 1pm at Buffalo Wild Wingettes. See ya there. Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbadbrad

well it got down to -15 bellow that I saw last night, may have been colder, had not run my car for a couple days, had to plug it in to get it to start!! I thought I was all done with that when I sold my diesel thiis summer!! haha


----------



## 06Sierra

-26 at 6 this morning, -17 now. A guy I work with said that his F350 diesel was the only one to start this morning. He has 2 Honda cars that didn't start.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1423777 said:


> I'm going to post in the fisher section as well... does anyone have any thoughts as to why the F this MC is so damn slow... When its cold, it just creeps along...7 seconds probably side to side, whe its warm its 5. I've timed it warm.
> pressure test was good.
> 
> Also not sure if it helps in diagnosing, when the plow is lowering, If I try to go left or right it stops lowering until I stop turning, then finishes...


Do you have another controller that you can try? Draining the fluid and inspecting the pickup tube isn't a bad idea either. The new fluid may have flushed the system. Heavy plow or not, that's not right. It still screams weak pump to me.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I guess it got down to -22 bellow here in fk, now it is around 0, guess i will go snowblow the roof to the garage!


----------



## MtnClimber

Mick, name's Jareb.

We had 9" (of snow) here on Friday in the big town of Wayne, Maine. 

Was 11 below this mernin, but the 454 started right up!

Prolly not going to make it today, we did almost 200 miles yesterday from Coo's Canyon, up thru Oquossoc to Eustis and back. Even tho I was on a longtrack CrossFire 700, my lower back is killing me and I still have a few places I gotta shovel out that I blew off yesterday... :crying:


----------



## bigbadbrad

have fun at the meet guys, have some extra hot wings for me and a few vodka redbulls for me! one of these days I'll be able to make it down to one! haha


----------



## mercer_me

Have fun at BWW guys. I wish I could have made it but, I have to go back to school tonight and right now I really can't afford to drive all the way to Lewiston.


----------



## unhcp

just sold a extra plow I had, took longer than I thought. I will make the next one!


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1424305 said:


> Do you have another controller that you can try? Draining the fluid and inspecting the pickup tube isn't a bad idea either. The new fluid may have flushed the system. Heavy plow or not, that's not right. It still screams weak pump to me.


one of the angle pistons is leaking a tad. Those giant threaded nuts on the end of the cylinder can be tightened. The side thats leaking is at least 3-4 threads out further than the other side. Any ideas on what I can use to tighten this? I don't have a wrench that big.
I can understand how that would cause some issues.... I don't think its the problem, we will see.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1424549 said:


> one of the angle pistons is leaking a tad. Those giant threaded nuts on the end of the cylinder can be tightened. The side thats leaking is at least 3-4 threads out further than the other side. Any ideas on what I can use to tighten this? I don't have a wrench that big.
> I can understand how that would cause some issues.... I don't think its the problem, we will see.


a big pipe wrench works good on those nuts, but here is a thought on the slow movement, if the other side is that much further in it might be too tight, causing the cylinder to drag when moving, making it hard to go in and out, I have seen that happen before, maybe snug up the leaking side and back off the other one a little, might be part of your problem

on another note, I went over to my parents yesterday and my dad was plowing the driveway with his new plow and new truck, i convinced him to let me finish doing it for him, man those hd straight plows sure are a lot slower in they hydraulics then my xtreme vee!!


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1424549 said:


> one of the angle pistons is leaking a tad. Those giant threaded nuts on the end of the cylinder can be tightened. The side thats leaking is at least 3-4 threads out further than the other side. Any ideas on what I can use to tighten this? I don't have a wrench that big.
> I can understand how that would cause some issues.... I don't think its the problem, we will see.


You need the packing nut wrench....or go and buy a typical wrench from Napa. I bought mine for around $20 through Messer, If I had seen this earlier I could of passed it off through Pete....in fact I think he needs it too.  damn it! Your more then welcome to barrow it, just let me know how you want to work the logistics.

Where it's semi reacting to different temps, the controller is probably not the issue, but it's worth checking. Re checking the fluid *&* pickup tube would be my number one on the list...I know, pita. Draining the angle rams is good practice for a full on flush.....I know, even more of pita. I suspect this thing saw little to no maint. since it was put on the truck to begin with.


----------



## bacwudzme

ddb I have a joystik controller in my truck we could try. Im working in Arundel tomarrow so im on 111 Iguess I could shoot down your way if you want. Im thinking motor, The plow that came on my 350 was doing the same thing till I had the motor changed out.


----------



## 06Sierra

Before you drain the fluid, put about 5oz of sea foam trans tune in and work it for a while. Sea foam says 30 minutes for system flushes. That will help absorb any moisture in the system and clean up internally. After you drain the system, add a couple ounces when you refill.


----------



## plowguy43

Well that was a nice meet! Came home and worked on changing out the steering box in the nice warm snow covered driveway. I need a new hose since one was rusted and twisted while I was removing it, he pitman puller I got needs to be ground out a bit to fit around it. I'll get back on it tomorrow when there's some daylight.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1424818 said:


> You need the packing nut wrench....or go and buy a typical wrench from Napa. I bought mine for around $20 through Messer, If I had seen this earlier I could of passed it off through Pete....in fact I think he needs it too.  damn it! Your more then welcome to barrow it, just let me know how you want to work the logistics.
> 
> Where it's semi reacting to different temps, the controller is probably not the issue, but it's worth checking. Re checking the fluid *&* pickup tube would be my number one on the list...I know, pita. Draining the angle rams is good practice for a full on flush.....I know, even more of pita. I suspect this thing saw little to no maint. since it was put on the truck to begin with.


Yeah I'm going to have to take the whole thing apart, The driver side ram is leaking a tad as well. I will try and find a wrench to fit, Its not the seals just the "packing nuts" I'll be going through sanford tomorrow, If I can't find one I'll let you boys know. Whats the cost on a new pump assembly? any ideas?
I agree 100% on the zero maintenance.

I'll pull it all apart again tuesday.

I assume I can get seafoam at napa etc?

Pete, I'm heading to portland about 8 to pick up tile. What time are you going to be in arundel, I'll be coming down 111 about 9-9:30. I can stop in, it would be appreciated, one more thing to check off the potential list.
I may pull the backside off the controller first thing and de-ox it. The entire interior of the truck had a layer of silt dust in it, wouldn't be surprised if the contacts were a mess. 
I'll get in touch in the morning pete.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1424986 said:


> Well that was a nice meet! Came home and worked on changing out the steering box in the nice warm snow covered driveway. I need a new hose since one was rusted and twisted while I was removing it, he pitman puller I got needs to be ground out a bit to fit around it. I'll get back on it tomorrow when there's some daylight.


So you could have stayed for the game!.....


----------



## 06Sierra

Napa should have it. I have used the trans tune for a few years now, the engine treatment even longer. I noticed last week that they specify plows now on their website. Just make sure you grab the right one, the cans look similar!


----------



## bacwudzme

06Sierra;1425028 said:


> Napa should have it. I have used the trans tune for a few years now, the engine treatment even longer. I noticed last week that they specify plows now on their website. Just make sure you grab the right one, the cans look similar!


Isnt the Print on the Engine Treatment red and the Trans tune up Green print? I dump a can every month or so I love the stuff!


----------



## 06Sierra

Maybe. I use it in everything. Never had a gas related problem when the seasons change and I take stuff out of storage. I have never been big for additives, but Sea Foam makes great stuff. Deep creep is 10x better than pb blaster!


----------



## Moss Man

A top notch plow meeting and two close playoff games, life is good.

BTW, the Super Duty arrives either tomorrow or tuesday if anyone from the plow meet today is interested.......


----------



## RepoMan207

What's that pete, you want to except my $200 offer on the spreader! Sweet, I'll sell it to Drew the day after for the $300 he was offering.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1425020 said:


> So you could have stayed for the game!.....


I wish I had now! On a side note, did you happen to see Steven Tyler's performance prior to kick off? I almost commented on how bad it was, until I got side tracked with whatever the rest of the crowd was talking about at the time.



Moss Man;1425396 said:


> A top notch plow meeting and two close playoff games, life is good.


Yes indeed, it was a good time.


----------



## RepoMan207

Pete - *bacwudzme*

Is it 63 & 64 that keep loosening up? If not, what number?


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1425461 said:


> Pete - *bacwudzme*
> 
> Is it 63 & 64 that keep loosening up? If not, what number?
> 
> View attachment 108918


Yup 63/64 yup I impact it than breaker bar before every storm. And lift ram and possible bent warn center pin.


----------



## RepoMan207

Text me your address, I'm heading down today.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1425777 said:


> Text me your address, I'm heading down today.


Why were you heading down? I think I missed that yesterday.


----------



## RepoMan207

Cutting edges, flap kit, & Pete's plow needs service on the lift ram, T frame, and possibly a center pun.


----------



## plowguy43

Got ya. Have a fun road trip!


----------



## Moss Man

Light snow here right now. Headed out to pay for the Super Duty and see if I can get it running. I might grab a transit plate and run it home, but we'll see.

Lost the waterpump in the Silverado this morning, it's at the garage getting a new one as I type. Any plowable snow in the forecast?


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1425892 said:


> . Any plowable snow in the forecast?


Man, I hope not!.....


----------



## 06Sierra

Calling for some freezing rain tonight. Nothing more than snow showers in the extended forecast.


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1425461 said:


> Pete - *bacwudzme*
> 
> Is it 63 & 64 that keep loosening up? If not, what number?
> 
> View attachment 108918





bacwudzme;1425570 said:


> Yup 63/64 yup I impact it than breaker bar before every storm. And lift ram and possible bent warn center pin.


same thing was happening to my plow a couple years ago, I replaced all the bolts with grade 8 frame bolts, fine thread, and frame nuts, they have flanges built on, have not gotten loose since!


----------



## plowguy43

My lord this steering box is a pain in the a*s! Broke the pitman arm puller I bought, borrowed one BIG one from one of our techs and bent the center bolt on that. Said screw it and took off the the box with the pitman arm still attached. The damn steering shaft didn't want to budge either. Thankfully its all out and after I pick up a new pitman arm tomorrow I'll get it all back together.


----------



## bacwudzme

Thank you Ryan for getting my plow situated down at Langs! Much appreciatedThumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1425892 said:


> Light snow here right now. Headed out to pay for the Super Duty and see if I can get it running. I might grab a transit plate and run it home, but we'll see.
> 
> Lost the waterpump in the Silverado this morning, it's at the garage getting a new one as I type. Any plowable snow in the forecast?


What is this Superduty you speak of?


----------



## stan the man

GMCHD plower;1426280 said:


> What is this Superduty you speak of?


he saw the light of superduty


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1426246 said:


> My lord this steering box is a pain in the a*s! Broke the pitman arm puller I bought, borrowed one BIG one from one of our techs and bent the center bolt on that. Said screw it and took off the the box with the pitman arm still attached. The damn steering shaft didn't want to budge either. Thankfully its all out and after I pick up a new pitman arm tomorrow I'll get it all back together.


Nothing a strategically placed M80 couldn't cure. :laughing:



bacwudzme;1426256 said:


> Thank you Ryan for getting my plow situated down at Langs! Much appreciatedThumbs Up


No sweat man. Happy to help :waving:


----------



## Moss Man

GMCHD plower;1426280 said:


> What is this Superduty you speak of?


I bought a 2 year old Fisher MM2 Straight blade and it came with a 1999 Super Duty attached to it, I got both for the price of the plow the way I look at it. The truck is going to be parted out, there isn't a body panel on it that isn't rusted through.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1426609 said:


> I bought a 2 year old Fisher MM2 Straight blade and it came with a 1999 Super Duty attached to it, I got both for the price of the plow the way I look at it. The truck is going to be parted out, there isn't a body panel on it that isn't rusted through.


Oh nice! Have you had much luck with "wheeling and dealing" plows?


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1426609 said:


> I bought a 2 year old Fisher MM2 Straight blade and it came with a 1999 Super Duty attached to it, I got both for the price of the plow the way I look at it. The truck is going to be parted out, there isn't a body panel on it that isn't rusted through.


I need the seats!!!!! are they junk?
40/20/40 or a bench?!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1426421 said:


> Nothing a strategically placed M80 couldn't cure. :laughing:


Very true but I can't complain much. Its 12 years old and I was planning on replacing most of these parts in the spring anyways. Thankfully they are cheap - Pitman arm, Tie Rod (because I beat it up pretty bad to get it off the arm), and hose are all under $50 with discount codes from Advance Auto Parts. Still into the hole deal for under $200 and the new box has a lifetime warranty.
ussmileyflag


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1426914 said:


> I need the seats!!!!! are they junk?
> 40/20/40 or a bench?!


PM coming your way.


----------



## plowguy43

Here's the carnage. From what I can tell, it was the pressure from the fluid that caused this. No internal parts blew threw, Odd because the hoses held up fine...


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, you saw me at the beginning of my night..... I didnt get home until 3 am.... i said i t once and ill say it again.... ice sucks!

But a big Thanks You for getting me that cutting edge and even delivering it too me!..... The next meet your screwdriver is on me!


----------



## 06Sierra

According to accuweather, there is a storm coming on the 2nd. I'm sure it will change a hundred times between now and then, as is usual! For now they are calling for 15+ inches.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1427165 said:


> According to accuweather, there is a storm coming on the 2nd. I'm sure it will change a hundred times between now and then, as is usual! For now they are calling for 15+ inches.


I'm gonna go with the more immediate future.......rain for southern maine on friday.

A plowable event on the 2nd sure would be sweet though, sorry Mick.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1427115 said:


> Here's the carnage. From what I can tell, it was the pressure from the fluid that caused this. No internal parts blew threw, Odd because the hoses held up fine...


Holy mother of god man  I have to wonder if it was already cracked or comprimised.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1427121 said:


> Ryan, you saw me at the beginning of my night..... I didnt get home until 3 am.... i said i t once and ill say it again.... ice sucks!
> 
> But a big Thanks You for getting me that cutting edge and even delivering it too me!..... The next meet your screwdriver is on me!


That sucks! Were you just dealing with those 2 accounts, or was everyone screaming for treatment? Now it's 44°.......yeah, that's salt on the wound!

No sweat guy, really. I owed you one for the plow run anyway.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1427169 said:


> I'm gonna go with the more immediate future.......rain for southern maine on friday.
> 
> A plowable event on the 2nd sure would be sweet though, sorry Mick.


It's not looking good.........

From WGME:


> Fair weather will continue for the next couple of days until our next storm arrives at the end of the work week on Friday. Right now it is looking like mostly snow in the mountains with snow possibly changing to rain along the coast. Another storm is likely for part of the weekend bringing another rain/snow line to track.


----------



## Greenmonster

So guys, back to the subject of salt for a minute:

Granite State Mineral is the cheapest.... for a reason: they don't cover it, and it's usually damp if not full out wet so you're often paying more for that moisture.

We've always had best results with Morton (International Salt) until last year. We had a load delivered and the next morning it was frozen from the top down almost 2'. No one would stand behind it and we had to break it all up. The next day is was refroze just as bad. We had to treat it with Magic -0 to make it useable. Rumor has it the cover came off a large section of the pile and it was rained on. so, they sold all that to the private contractors because the states and municipalities would have rejected it. 

We bought some salt out of Lebanon NH last year that is dry mined in NY. Best stuff we have ever used but too expensive for trucking. 

We're back to using granite state minerals salt but we're treating it with Magic -0 so it almost doesn't matter where the salt comes from as the magic will keep it from freezing.


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like something here on Friday as well. I haven't seen any amounts yet though.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone willing to share roughly what they get per yrd of sand?


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1427598 said:


> Anyone willing to share roughly what they get per yrd of sand?


applied or in bulk?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Was looking for applied...


----------



## DugHD

Greenmonster;1427195 said:


> So guys, back to the subject of salt for a minute:
> 
> Granite State Mineral is the cheapest.... for a reason: they don't cover it, and it's usually damp if not full out wet so you're often paying more for that moisture.
> 
> We've always had best results with Morton (International Salt) until last year. We had a load delivered and the next morning it was frozen from the top down almost 2'. No one would stand behind it and we had to break it all up. The next day is was refroze just as bad. We had to treat it with Magic -0 to make it useable. Rumor has it the cover came off a large section of the pile and it was rained on. so, they sold all that to the private contractors because the states and municipalities would have rejected it.
> 
> We bought some salt out of Lebanon NH last year that is dry mined in NY. Best stuff we have ever used but too expensive for trucking.
> 
> We're back to using granite state minerals salt but we're treating it with Magic -0 so it almost doesn't matter where the salt comes from as the magic will keep it from freezing.


[/I]

Im using Granite state min. also. I am mixing in 10% sand and having good luck with it not freezing. 
Who sells magic salt around Maine?
I am so tired of wet salt that I am thinking of building calcium sprayers instead.?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;1427766 said:


> [/I]
> 
> Im using Granite state min. also. I am mixing in 10% sand and having good luck with it not freezing.
> Who sells magic salt around Maine?
> I am so tired of wet salt that I am thinking of building calcium sprayers instead.?


Dug for magic call Maine Turf and Greenery in Scarborough 883-6000 ask for Andy, They will sell you treated salt but won't be cheap better option is to have them come spray your pile of salt. Since your doing big box places with lots of traffic Magic will be a big advantage for you since it tracks better lowers the refreeze point and leaves a residual. You'll end up using a lot less product.

Side Note I think it is funny I am the only one using Eastern on here. Their piles are like 500 feet from international and you get on the same scale. I was always told Eastern was cheaper.


----------



## plowguy43

Back in business with new box installed, new tie rod end, new hose, and new pitman arm. All came to just over $200 as the pitman arm was wrong and all they had were 2wd arms listed for the 1999 model year. Had to go under a 2000 to finally find one.

Bring on the snow!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

picking up my truck from casco bay ford today....$1400 later...2 new axle joints and ball joints, seals etc. Big nut, but the truck has 130k on it, so to be expected.


----------



## Greenmonster

I'm getting magic from RealGreen in Meredith NH. Remember, I'm just here because there isn't an active NH thread 

We sprayed about 30 ton today. We just run it through our hydroseeder. hopefully this will help us lower the amount of salt we are using. What NEUSWEDE said is exactly what we experience with it.

Let me put this out there for you as well: Granite State Mineral also sells treated salt, but it is treated with GeoMelt, a beet extract product. We tried two loads of it to start the year, hoping we could eliminate the headache of treating ourselves. Well, it didn't work nearly as well as Magic Salt and as a matter of fact it didn't work as well as straight salt. I don't know if they applied enough to it, but it sure seemed like it was impeding the salt from doing what it should. So, my advice is stay away from their GeoMelt salt.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Greenmonster- the problem with their treated salt is probably that if it is uncovered it will and it rains or snows it will wash off the treatment. The beet juice I have heard mixed results on. Magic is a by prouduct of Vodka/ Molasses and actually tastes like molasses and has the lowest refreeze point that I know of. 

I Think but am not certain that Magic Salt is still terrority sales so someone from NH can't buy from here and visa versa. I know it used to be like that but not sure if it still is. I use it for all my walkways and concrete surfaces (big selling point for clients) I buy in bulk a few yards begining of the season and through the season as needed. Someday I hope to be able to be using more but on low traffic areas and people stuck in the mud about wanting sand/salt has kept me from that.

Feel free to chat on here anytime, Most of us go to NH for our plows and fireworks anyways!


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1427636 said:


> applied or in bulk?


Ok I'll answer..... I put up my own sand/salt .On my regular road customers... That I use the whole 2 yds that I haul in my sander, I charge $110 For two yards of sand / salt mix... Keep in mind that I can start up my loader ,load sand spread it and be back in at mill in 30 min.... I would charge more if I had to travel further..... Also I could take that 2yds and hit 20 -30 drives and make $20-$30 per drive..


----------



## bigbadbrad

NH for booze too!! haha


----------



## Greenmonster

NEUSWEDE;1428907 said:


> Greenmonster- the problem with their treated salt is probably that if it is uncovered it will and it rains or snows it will wash off the treatment. The beet juice I have heard mixed results on. Magic is a by prouduct of Vodka/ Molasses and actually tastes like molasses and has the lowest refreeze point that I know of.
> 
> I Think but am not certain that Magic Salt is still terrority sales so someone from NH can't buy from here and visa versa. I know it used to be like that but not sure if it still is. I use it for all my walkways and concrete surfaces (big selling point for clients) I buy in bulk a few yards begining of the season and through the season as needed. Someday I hope to be able to be using more but on low traffic areas and people stuck in the mud about wanting sand/salt has kept me from that.
> 
> Feel free to chat on here anytime, Most of us go to NH for our plows and fireworks anyways!


Actually, the keep the treated salt indoors, so I was pretty excited about it. I'm thinking that they aren't putting enough on it but I don't really now. I swear that it worked worse than straight salt.

And I'll have to disagree with you on the taste. I got sprayed pretty good in the kisser last year and it basically tasted like salt. I thought it was a rum by-product, and it didn't remind me of Captain Morgan that's for sure.  It does smell like molasses though.


----------



## Moss Man

The weather reports on channel 6 and 13 both pegged my region for 2"-6" tomorrow night into friday morning, plowable by the looks.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Greenmonster;1429103 said:


> Actually, the keep the treated salt indoors, so I was pretty excited about it. I'm thinking that they aren't putting enough on it but I don't really now. I swear that it worked worse than straight salt.
> 
> And I'll have to disagree with you on the taste. I got sprayed pretty good in the kisser last year and it basically tasted like salt. I thought it was a rum by-product, and it didn't remind me of Captain Morgan that's for sure.  It does smell like molasses though.


Vodka by product from when it is distilled. Nothing like Grey Goose! It was discovered at a vodka Distillery when a a pond next to it would never freeze over.

Looks like a rain/ snow mess in the Greater Portland Area but Channel 13 is calling for coating to 2' they are really covering their butt on this one! (obviously a typo)


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like it's going to be a fun ride home from Calais Friday.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Looks like I better plan on pre-salting heavily for this one! We'll see how it all shakes out!


----------



## 06Sierra

National Weather Service just bumped us from 6-8" to 8-10" for tomorrow. The map they posted on Facebook with it shows an area by where I am that could get 10-14"!! I have a feeling that my 20 minute drive from work tomorrow afternoon is going to turn in to a 45 minute drive.


----------



## 06Sierra

mercer_me;1429197 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a fun ride home from Calais Friday.


Drive careful! It looks like some ice mixing in down your way.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1430118 said:


> Drive careful! It looks like some ice mixing in down your way.


I have a feeling it's going to be a long ride home. Don't worry, I will drive careful. My Mother doesn't want me to come home in the freezing rain but, I'm going to anyways; after being in Calais all weak I'm ready to be home.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Will sometimes you better listen to your Mother! Try a weekend partying at college, you might like it! that is the best part of college after all


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1430301 said:


> Will sometimes you better listen to your Mother! Try a weekend partying at college, you might like it! that is the best part of college after all


There isn't much partying hear. It's a completely dry campus and they enforce. The RAs come around every night and check your room. Then once a week they search rooms. Plus, I really want to get home and see my girl friend.


----------



## bigbadbrad

go across to St. Stephen, that is where the partying is, there are some "fun" bars there, just dont tell your g.f. you went there bahaha, I know some kids that went to calias, and i herd of some good times there


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1430319 said:


> There isn't much partying hear. It's a completely dry campus and they enforce. The RAs come around every night and check your room. Then once a week they search rooms. Plus, I really want to get home and see my girl friendThumbs Up


I fixed that for you!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1430387 said:


> go across to St. Stephen, that is where the partying is, there are some "fun" bars there, just dont tell your g.f. you went there bahaha, I know some kids that went to calias, and i herd of some good times there


I don't have a passport so I can't go into Canada.



bacwudzme;1430388 said:


> I fixed that for you!


LOL Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't know how many times I had passengers in a car looking like they had 5 or 6 too many!


----------



## Moss Man

Looking like it might be wise to leave the small amount of snow on the ground until all the freezing rain is over with, then scrape it all aside after the storm.

Up to a half inch of icing on surfaces tomorrow, looks like it's time to get some generator fuel.


----------



## bigbadbrad

5-8" up here with just a glazing in the valley said on the news tonight


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1430534 said:
 

> 5-8" up here with just a glazing in the valley said on the news tonight


I would much prefer that to what we are getting here.....:crying:


----------



## Moss Man

It just started spitting snow here.


----------



## bigbadbrad

not going to start up here till the morning


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm not so sure there will be anything left to scrape once this mess is over with. This has turned out to be a very disappointing season. The weekend & mid week storms are MIA now.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mossman: sorry about that CL thing, By the time I got to it, it was already 9, and I felt it was too late to call him. $3900 was a steal for the whole package. Brown's in Gardiner was probably who bought it.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1430841 said:


> Mossman: sorry about that CL thing, By the time I got to it, it was already 9, and I felt it was too late to call him. $3900 was a steal for the whole package. Brown's in Gardiner was probably who bought it.


Yeah, I shoulda just jumped in the car and at least gone over and put some money down on it. He said the only thing missing on the sander was the in cab controller and he would take $3400. cash for the whole package, truck, plow and sander. He didn't know what size the sander was as far as it's capacity, but I thought the sander must be worth near 2 grand even with the controller missing. My first thought was Brown's too, he probably has a roll of cash that would make mine feel inferior.


----------



## plowguy43

Headed out at 5am to clear my accounts, snow was light and fluffy then started to weigh down by 6am when I was finishing up my driveway. But dear god was there a lot of ice underneath. I almost slid into a house, and I was barely moving. Had to toss the plow in scoop and drop it to catch some snow to stop me in time (sliding down hill towards the house, and it was a very small decline).

Its raining a lot so I'm doubting there will be anything left by the end of the night besides a ton of black ice when this freezes over. I agree with you Ryan, very disappointing especially when I get my W2 from the bank for last year ouch!


----------



## FisherVMan

Started snowing here at Baskahegan Lake, about 6 am this morning . We have about 4" on the ground now and it is now changed over to a freezing rain deal but with the temperture here still about 19 degrees it will be awhile before it is in a liquid form! Gosh am I glad I quit plowing for a living! What a horrible winter to plow without a contract.....................
Good luck to all that are plowing [or trying to] out of 13 accounts we had 6 of them still owe us money from last year!!! What a bunch of loosers up here in Northern Washington County when it comes to cash!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Well that was about ********, damned if you do, damned if ya don't; if ya know what I mean. Even for those of you that provide ice management, the temps are going to be back and forth for the next several days. I'm predicting tonight to be especially icy however.


----------



## plowguy43

Mike/Moss - how much snow fell out that way?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1431430 said:


> Mike/Moss - how much snow fell out that way?


4" in auburn...... but the freezing rain/rain washed alot of it away


----------



## Dewey

We got around 5" before it turned to rain.... there is about 3" of slush now ... I did plow my whole route... I would imagine there will be some sanding tommorrow !!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I think it is already getting slick out there. I have 5-0 radio app for my Iphone on scanning region 1 State police and they already have a bunch of cars off the road into the ditch. Still says 34 here in Gorham.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1431430 said:


> Mike/Moss - how much snow fell out that way?


4" here in Livermore Falls and 6" in Hartford. It didn't plow too bad, it was quite heavy from the rain soaking in though.


----------



## bigbadbrad

about 5" up here in fort kent, and it is supposed to start snowing again tonight, slick going underneth it


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1431657 said:


> about 5" up here in fort kent, and it is supposed to start snowing again tonight, slick going underneth it


You got a pm coming in about 5 minutes sir.


----------



## 06Sierra

bigbadbrad;1431657 said:


> about 5" up here in fort kent, and it is supposed to start snowing again tonight, slick going underneth it


We got about that here as well. Changed to freezing rain. They are calling for another 3-5" tonight. You are right about ot beong slick under the snow!! I'm thinking I am going to have to get the driveway sanded after I plow.


----------



## ddb maine

I got an email from snowcare for troops. military family in stetson needs a hand. Any one service that area?


----------



## 06Sierra

That was fun! I wanted to plow real quick tonight and plow again before work tomorrow, where I want sanded anyways. Slid all over the place!!! I did manage to stay out of the snow banks at least!


----------



## mercer_me

I made it home ok today. School was closed so I left around 7:00 AM. The roads were snow covered but, I was able to cruise right along. The new Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs are wicked good in the snow. We got about 4" of snow in Mercer. It was fairly heavy but, it didn't push to bad.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I went for a run with my buddy plowing the roads in New Canada, ME, driftig good out there right now! we got about 5-7" of snow so far, and it just started coming down again, they are saying another 4-6 tonight, it never turned to rain or sleet up here, I got to go to bed now, and do my plowing in the AM


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Moss/Mike I'm going to be heading out today to clear the properties when it softens up a bit so they don't turn into ice rinks.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well according to NWS in Fort Kent we got 7.5", but Ashland got hammered 14"!!! biggest storm of the year and I went to town to plow this morning and the town was cleaning up, there snow blower brokedown, they are loading the snow trucks with the loaders! I called my buddy that works for them, they been at it since 10 last night, he told me the main driveshaft coming out of the tranny that goes to the impeller gear box is busted all to hell, it is quite the cluster f-ck in town right now!!


----------



## 06Sierra

They were cleaning up here this morning. If I wasn't heading to work I would have snapped a few pics of the towns blower. I still have to finish up my driveway and put some salt and ashes down where I didn't have the guy sand today.


----------



## Moss Man

Slow weekend here.


----------



## Mems

I received a teletype at work last night around 1 am stating that there was all of the sudden a winter weather advisoory in place for a sudden 2-4. Anyone get it?


----------



## Moss Man

le4life;1434164 said:


> I received a teletype at work last night around 1 am stating that there was all of the sudden a winter weather advisoory in place for a sudden 2-4. Anyone get it?


Haven't seen one flake here.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

le4life;1434164 said:


> I received a teletype at work last night around 1 am stating that there was all of the sudden a winter weather advisoory in place for a sudden 2-4. Anyone get it?


For today or tomorrow? I heard a possibility of that for tomorrow.


----------



## Mems

Yeah it was for last night. It was weird but all signs on every forecast page that I could check didnt indicate anything really substantial coming across. Pretty weird.


----------



## DugHD

Yes , I saw that last night. Followed it all night but didnt go out. One of my employees sat at our account waiting for it to start. Glad it missed us. Hope tomorrows does too. Im on contract .


----------



## 06Sierra

Got up this morning to see a storm watch for tomorrow. Calling for 5-10" up here.


----------



## Moss Man

Channel 13 is calling for 0"-3" in my neck of the woods, a little further north and it's 3"-6". So it looks borderline to be hooking the plow up.......


----------



## unhcp

Moss Man;1435280 said:


> Channel 13 is calling for 0"-3" in my neck of the woods, a little further north and it's 3"-6". So it looks borderline to be hooking the plow up.......


Mike any luck selling your stuff?


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup 6-10 up here is what Ted told us tonight


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1435575 said:


> Mike any luck selling your stuff?


I'm Pete actually! Lots of calls on the parts, mostly window shoppers though. We have sold some stuff.


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad sent me this picture today. This is the same guy that put his Chevy 2500HD through a couple years ago.


----------



## 06Sierra

Slow learner there!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1436121 said:


> My Dad sent me this picture today. This is the same guy that put his Chevy 2500HD through a couple years ago.


I remember this guy, he had several others prior to the one a few years ago didn't he?

Hey Will, are you out in Calais? If so call me, I need a spotter ($50) 766.1562


----------



## unhcp

Moss Man;1436067 said:


> I'm Pete actually! Lots of calls on the parts, mostly window shoppers though. We have sold some stuff.


Ha Sorry!

If you still have the V in a month or so I might just take it off your hands


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1436400 said:


> Hey Will, are you out in Calais? If so call me, I need a spotter ($50) 766.1562


I'll tag em' & bag em' for $150 LOL


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1436400 said:


> I remember this guy, he had several others prior to the one a few years ago didn't he?
> 
> Hey Will, are you out in Calais? If so call me, I need a spotter ($50) 766.1562


Ya, he has put trucks in quite a few times. Usually it's not as bad as the last two.

Ya, I'm in Calais. Sorry if I sound dumb but, what do you need a spotter for?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

mercer_me;1436994 said:


> Ya, he has put trucks in quite a few times. Usually it's not as bad as the last two.
> 
> Ya, I'm in Calais. Sorry if I sound dumb but, what do you need a spotter for?[/QUOTE
> 
> Check out his name....


----------



## mercer_me

OrganicsL&L;1437013 said:


> Check out his name....


I just talked to Ryan and I now know what he is talking about. I feel kinda dumb now. HAHAHA


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Don't feel dumb....it took me a minute too! LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1437017 said:


> I just talked to Ryan and I now know what he is talking about. I feel kinda dumb now. HAHAHA


PM sent bud. Thanks again!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1436845 said:


> I'll tag em' & bag em' for $150 LOL


In that case I could sub the whole job out and make $$ just sitting here Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

repoman207;1437028 said:


> in that case i could sub the whole job out and make $$ just sitting here thumbs up


win win brother.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1436067 said:


> I'm Pete actually! Lots of calls on the parts, mostly window shoppers though. We have sold some stuff.


Pete - I've been home sick with strep all week, I'll get everything squared away tomorrow. Sorry to drag!


----------



## bigbadbrad

well about 6" so far, supposed to get a couple more tonight. One of the driveways I do called and asked me if I could do his roof, I said yes. He asked me how much, I told him not sure yet, he can't do it himself cause he is in the hospital getting a procedure done. It is a smaller house with a 2 car garage and covered porch. He said I don't have to do the house part where is it steep. I was thinking to charge $25 an hour, or if it takes less then 4 hours $100. What do you guys charge for doing roofs. He told me that he likes the way I do his driveway and that I have been doing a good job. He always pays too.


----------



## Mick76

Will this **** ever end?!!!!......


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1437269 said:


> Will this **** ever end?!!!!......


 Did they change the forecast again, or is **** icing up again?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1437283 said:


> Did they change the forecast again, or is **** icing up again?


first of 2 batches of freezing rain going through... second one is on us now... got a guy babysitting until this crap is through!..... which was supposed to be this afternoon!.... nope weatherman wrong again!........ [email protected]#ing ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im ready for this season to be over!.... Thats all Ive dealt with is ice, ice, and more ice!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I agree. I'd take 24" of snow all day over freaking ice. Tired of salting so damn much. Looks like a little more for you and then you're done. We might get a little in an hour or 2 here in Yarmouth.


----------



## 06Sierra

Just shy of 12" here, after the second round came through earlier tonight. I got most of the driveway done tonight. I'll finish up tomorrow after work. Glad it was snow and no ice this time, finally!!


----------



## RepoMan207

I just hit black ice on my way home from the car wash in a half dozen places. Then I slid past my entrance.....it's pretty bad when my lot is in better condition then the road ways. According to the gauge, it's 40° still.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well it took about an hour for me to do the roof by myself. some of my buddies say to charge 100 bucks, nothing less, what do you guys think?


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1437432 said:


> well it took about an hour for me to do the roof by myself. some of my buddies say to charge 100 bucks, nothing less, what do you guys think?


I did some roofs last year. oh those were the days, ample snow, no ice.... Anyways, How dangerous was it? anything above a 6/12 pitch is extra. I did a 12/12 pitch, had to start at the top shoveling left to right working my way down to the bottom because you could only stand in the snow piles I was making, then, jump off probably only 3' into the 6' tall by 8' wide by 24' long piles we had to then remove on either side.... that one wasn't 100.00.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1437044 said:


> Pete - I've been home sick with strep all week, I'll get everything squared away tomorrow. Sorry to drag!


Strep...........ouch. I sent ya a pm this morning.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1437269 said:


> Will this **** ever end?!!!!......





Mick76;1437298 said:


> first of 2 batches of freezing rain going through... second one is on us now... got a guy babysitting until this crap is through!..... which was supposed to be this afternoon!.... nope weatherman wrong again!........ [email protected]#ing ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im ready for this season to be over!.... Thats all Ive dealt with is ice, ice, and more ice!


I must've driven past your lot last night around 9-9:30ish and thought I saw your Chevy sitting in the corner with the strobes on. I almost went in to say hi but I was exhausted from my route and really wanted to get home. That was when the roads got fun....



RepoMan207;1437426 said:


> I just hit black ice on my way home from the car wash in a half dozen places. Then I slid past my entrance.....it's pretty bad when my lot is in better condition then the road ways. According to the gauge, it's 40° still.


Just after passing Mick's place, I pulled down Poland Spring Rd in Auburn and kept hearing something whenever I touched the brakes. Mind you I was doing 25mph because I was looking for a vacated property with no lighting - turn off my radio and realize its my brakes locking up on the road. Give it a little gas and the truck is sideways. The friggin road was an ice skating rink! I couldn't believe how fast and bad it froze over. Finished up and started towards my new gloucester property and the main road was just as bad. Did between 25mph - 30mph from new gloucester back to my house, 1 car was off the road just up the street from where I was plowing it was BAD!



Moss Man;1437753 said:


> Strep...........ouch. I sent ya a pm this morning.


On my way to the bank now to deposit funds. Thanks again!


----------



## Mems

Got out late last night due to the icing. The fog rolled in quick from the coast and then started to drop and freeze. Further inland there was slight precip which made for numerous vehicles off the road. Luckily I only had to deal with one but it was at the end of my shift....surprise. Unless Im plowing or really plowing, all i want to do at 3 am is sleep. Makes me want to buy a sanding unit for years like this.


----------



## Dewey

My Sander is the best moneymaker I own..... It would deffinatly be worth the investment


----------



## MtnClimber

le4life;1434164 said:


> I received a teletype at work last night around 1 am stating that there was all of the sudden a winter weather advisoory in place for a sudden 2-4. Anyone get it?


It's called spam :laughing:


----------



## MtnClimber

bigbadbrad;1437432 said:


> well it took about an hour for me to do the roof by myself. some of my buddies say to charge 100 bucks, nothing less, what do you guys think?


Are you insured? If so, great. Customers love to hear that you're insured and that you're not going to sue them if you fall off their roof. My minimum is $50. But your roof job definitely sounds like the $100 mark all day long. I've charged more, but it also depends on the size of the roof, which is why I gladly offer free estimates.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

MtnClimber;1437937 said:


> It's called spam :laughing:


Where do you get the teletype from? In fact, do any of you use a "professional" weather service? I was just trying to look at a long range forecasts just for an idea of what to expect....other than clear sunny days!


----------



## Mems

OrganicsL&L;1437947 said:


> Where do you get the teletype from? In fact, do any of you use a "professional" weather service? I was just trying to look at a long range forecasts just for an idea of what to expect....other than clear sunny days!


Mine comes from NOAA I believe, via the State Police. NOAA forecast discussions is about as trustworthy and informative as they get but still have their off days. You have to get used to their weather terminology though or its tough to read.


----------



## Mick76

*Knock on wood*.... no storms for the next 7 days!!!!!!!!...ye freakin ha!!!!!


----------



## MtnClimber

You just watched the news too, eh? 

Snow=money


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1438251 said:


> *Knock on wood*.... no storms for the next 7 days!!!!!!!!...ye freakin ha!!!!!


I wouldn't hold your breath. They're talking about one on Monday that is going to be just to our south....watch it slide north enough for us to get the "rain line". :laughing:

Poor Mike!


----------



## RepoMan207

MtnClimber;1438258 said:


> You just watched the news too, eh?
> 
> Snow=money


Actually, the equation is more like: - snow = Money kept in the bank. Got to love seasonal's.


----------



## MtnClimber

And I replaced my cutting edge today. Ya know,,,just in case  Besides, I'd rather replace my cutting edge now, then my trip edge later!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1438259 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath. They're talking about one on Monday that is going to be just to our south....watch it slide north enough for us to get the "rain line". :laughing:
> 
> Poor Mike!


Stop it!!!.....LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1438285 said:


> Stop it!!!.....LOL


I was expecting "Shut your mouth" .......


----------



## plowguy43

We're definitely getting snow Mike, I just unhooked my plow from my truck. Sorry bud


----------



## Moss Man

Dewey;1437918 said:


> My Sander is the best moneymaker I own..... It would deffinatly be worth the investment


What brand sander do you prefer? This is a general question for everyone here actually. I plan to own one no later than next September, much earlier if the right deal materializes on a used one. I looked at a used Downeaster Stainless today, it was all pm'd a month back and it in good shape, $3200. out the door.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss, I dont personally have a sander, but downeasters seem pretty well built and popular.


----------



## MtnClimber

I've always had Fishers. So I guess I'm biased when I say Fisher


----------



## Mick76

Pete, wait until the summer... I picked up my second one (a 2 yd ss swenson) for $1000 and put a $200 clutch in it (darn thing looks new)....... the right deals are out there if your patient... you can find good used ones for 2-2.5K normally

What ever you do plan on getting, get a hopper vibrator for it...... they're $250 but worth every penny! (both of mine have them)


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1438342 said:


> We're definitely getting snow Mike, I just unhooked my plow from my truck. Sorry bud


I hope you get strep again!......:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/2824726800.html


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1438410 said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/for/2824726800.html


I might just call on that tomorrow, toss a Harbor Freight Honda knock off on there and be stylin!

I'm not very up on sanders, what brand is that anywho?


----------



## plowguy43

LOL no problem, a shot of penicillin and some pain meds make me happy 


Mick76;1438407 said:


> I hope you get strep again!......:laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1438414 said:


> I might just call on that tomorrow, toss a Harbor Freight Honda knock off on there and be stylin!
> 
> I'm not very up on sanders, what brand is that anywho?


No offense to ryan but stay away from mild steel...... used ones rot away to nothing and your constantly have to patch and replace parts

I believe thats a old meyers/diamond made by swenson


----------



## MtnClimber

I got a B&S motor left over from my sold sander. T'was a spare. Lemme know if ya need/want it


----------



## Mick76

MtnClimber;1438427 said:


> I got a B&S motor left over from my sold sander. T'was a spare. Lemme know if ya need/want it


What size is it?


----------



## Moss Man

MtnClimber;1438427 said:


> I got a B&S motor left over from my sold sander. T'was a spare. Lemme know if ya need/want it


What brand sander did you have and did you like it.

I'd probably buy the motor, let me know how much you want for it.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1438433 said:


> What size is it?


Before you decide you want to punch me in the head, look at our post times about this, 8:39pm on the dot! I'm still in the fantasy zone on this sander deal, if that motor helps you then by all means full steam ahead!


----------



## MtnClimber

I had a 1.5 yard Fisher. An old rusty steel one that I got for a song anda dance. 
I believe it's a 8 or 8.5 Hp I/C motor. I'll dbl check tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1438448 said:


> Before you decide you want to punch me in the head, look at our post times about this, 8:39pm on the dot! I'm still in the fantasy zone on this sander deal, if that motor helps you then by all means full steam ahead!


LOL... its all good


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1438453 said:


> LOL... its all good


This ad has been up awhile, but it seems like a decent deal.

http://maine.craigslist.org/for/2799856230.html


----------



## Dewey

I bought a Fisher Stainless with a 8.5 Hp Briggs at least 10 years ago The only things that I have done is replace the spinner shaft and bearings (minor job) I shortened 3 links from the bed chain Also not a biggy..... This year I had to put a needle and float in the carb.... Oh I had to replace the muffler..... All in all not allot of trouble for as much sand that I have put out....


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1437712 said:


> I did some roofs last year. oh those were the days, ample snow, no ice.... Anyways, How dangerous was it? anything above a 6/12 pitch is extra. I did a 12/12 pitch, had to start at the top shoveling left to right working my way down to the bottom because you could only stand in the snow piles I was making, then, jump off probably only 3' into the 6' tall by 8' wide by 24' long piles we had to then remove on either side.... that one wasn't 100.00.





MtnClimber;1437939 said:


> Are you insured? If so, great. Customers love to hear that you're insured and that you're not going to sue them if you fall off their roof. My minimum is $50. But your roof job definitely sounds like the $100 mark all day long. I've charged more, but it also depends on the size of the roof, which is why I gladly offer free estimates.


well I charged $60, only took me 1/2 hour to do the garage and one of the porch roofs and the valley of the house roof from standing on the porch roof, way to steep to get on, I am not a carpenter so I can't tell you the pitch but the house was steep, and the rest normal haha, only took me 10 mintes to do the other porch, I was gone in less then an hour, including cleaning up the snow that fell in the driveway.

Since I am a good son I think I might go and do my parents roof this weekend while they are gone to the Bahamas, good size roof though, proably take me most of the morning, I dont think my dad did it at all yet so it will be fun too do! But after all, is that not why people have kids, for them to take of them when they get old!! haha

EDIT: oh yeah I am not insured, I dont do it all the time as my job, I got a regular job during the day, I just plow this guys driveway and that is it, he was going into the hospital in bangor and will not be able to clean the roof himself, he did it last year himself, but he is not allowed to force for a while he said, so it is pretty much a one time deal, or maybe one other time this winter if we get alot more snow, but i dont think he like the price, or maybe he was hopped up on pain killers, I could not tell haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

Oh yeah I borrowed the 916 from work tonight to move my banks by the road, glad I only live a mile and half from the shop, cause it was slow going wheeling that loader up to the house, of course all up hill! had a close call going out my far driveway, loader took off on the ice heading towards the road! i put the bucket down and was able to get it to stop before making it into the road! damn think could really use a set of chains! and man oh man doesn't the old twin sticks suck!


----------



## RepoMan207

You guys are a f*cking riot! 

No offense here Mike, I'm of the same mind. The price just caught my eye. I think it's too big for many of our setups though. I think she is a 2 yd, between it's capacity and the weight of the steel, it would need a dually.


----------



## RepoMan207

Heading to Calais in the AM, if any of you southern guys need anything from the north, let me know soon!


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1438568 said:


> Heading to Calais in the AM, if any of you southern guys need anything from the north, let me know soon!


That aint north!! thats central!! bahaha bring 'em some snow back!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah I almost forgot about this from the last storm we had!

http://www.fiddleheadfocus.com/story/another-reason-stay-roads6316

that is my buddy that i go for a ride with once in awhile plowing that roads. They got the pic off of his facebook and made up the story!! the town of New Canada does not even have a highway department! haha He said they never even asked him permision to use his picture or any questions about it! The guy that owns the truck came and pulled him out with his F550 4x4 service truck, he said he was not even stopped for 20 minutes! TJ that is your wife's cousin, and the funniest thing is that it happened litterly at the corner of the road that his parent's house is on, and his dad is the town manager!

pic from the rear, front looked alot worse then the back, he was winging it back and got sucked into the ditch, the truck still has 425 floats on the front, and ice under the snow he could not steer out


----------



## 06Sierra

That's a good one!!! Tell him to stay out of the ditched next time.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, How'd you make out in Calais?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Had the opportunity today to take a look and give feedback to Fisher Engineering on their new prototype V plow and all I can say is Bobby you should had waited a year to buy a new V plow!

They definitely took some styling from Boss and redesigned the frame to make it stronger and beef up areas where they had problems before. Even though they didn't have them there they even developed new wings to accommodate the plow and have a better design then what they have now. When I left after 2 hours with a bunch of other guys he had 4 pages of notes on problem spots.

They have even found a way to get rid of the steel line to the retract spring that always breaks. 

I snapped a few pictures but then was told I couldn't due to the fact it is a prototype and since it was a small group they will know and I don't want to get sued by fisher! But they have a bunch of test plows out there and said they hope to debut it in a month after more testing! Overall was a cool opportunity to give feedback directly to the people who are sitting in an office designing these plows. I pushed the issue of a Stainless XLS but they said it would be too expensive for many to have interest in buying.


----------



## plowguy43

If they can give me a v plow in 9'6" length with stainless, deflectors, adjustable trip springs, better build like mine, wing stops standard all for $4300 out the door then I'll be interested. Oh yeah also if they make their wing design hinged and out of stainless that adds 24"s of width for $550 for the pair it'd be a done deal. It'll b a while before I consider another Fisher after using this plow, I absolutely love it and all of the features and optional accessories for it (well the wings LOL).

I am excited to see what they've done. Text me those pics!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1439115 said:


> Ryan, How'd you make out in Calais?[/QU onto itOTE]
> 
> 8.5 hours from the time I left until the time I locked it up at the yard. Out of all the addresses and info I had, not a one was right. I stumbled onto it just driving around....it was a hail mary, no questions about it. We spent less then 30 minutes in Baileyville, and I was on my way home.
> 
> On a side note, sunrise on route 9 is absolutely breath taking.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1439257 said:


> I am excited to see what they've done. Text me those pics!


Send me 100,000 so I can prepay a lawyer and will do.



RepoMan207;1439264 said:


> Mick76;1439115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan, How'd you make out in Calais?[/QU onto itOTE]
> 
> 8.5 hours from the time I left until the time I locked it up at the yard. Out of all the addresses and info I had, not a one was right. I stumbled onto it just driving around....it was a hail mary, no questions about it. We spent less then 30 minutes in Baileyville, and I was on my way home.
> 
> On a side note, sunrise on route 9 is absolutely breath taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curioursity, what did you repo?
Click to expand...


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1439266 said:


> Send me 100,000 so I can prepay a lawyer and will do.
> 
> 
> 
> RepoMan207;1439264 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curioursity, what did you repo?
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 Toyota Corrola
Click to expand...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1439274 said:


> NEUSWEDE;1439266 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me 100,000 so I can prepay a lawyer and will do.
> 
> 2010 Toyota Camary
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool, I have always liked the real repo shows like the one they had on Nat geo, not that BS lizard lick or operation repo junk. There is a guy on youtube that is reponut or something like that they videos all his repos in case someone trys to assualt him or do damage that is pretty cool. Something I always thought was interesting and would like to do but doubt I ever will.
Click to expand...


----------



## 06Sierra

I lived in Baileyville when I worked in Calais. Can't really say that I miss it!


----------



## unhcp

Talked to a bunch of good guys today.

Repoman - should be getting royalty checks from fisher, guy knows his stuff. If he doesn't kill me by next week I might have my truck running multiplex soon. I already owe him a 12 pack.

Moss man - I think we have the same mindset and interests, both enjoy plows. I hope we can help each other out in the future.

NEUSWEDE - not sure what plow I want, both the xls and xv are good, have to see where I will be subbing next year.

Thanks guys!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

unhcp;1439321 said:


> Talked to a bunch of good guys today.
> 
> Repoman - should be getting royalty checks from fisher, guy knows his stuff. If he doesn't kill me by next week I might have my truck running multiplex soon. I already owe him a 12 pack.
> 
> Moss man - I think we have the same mindset and interests, both enjoy plows. I hope we can help each other out in the future.
> 
> NEUSWEDE - not sure what plow I want, both the xls and xv are good, have to see where I will be subbing next year.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Not a problem, wasn't trying to sway you either way, would like to sell my plow but I don't want you to hate me for getting a plow you don't like! Let me know what you find out about the fish stik.


----------



## unhcp

NEUSWEDE;1439324 said:


> Not a problem, wasn't trying to sway you either way, would like to sell my plow but I don't want you to hate me for getting a plow you don't like! Let me know what you find out about the fish stik.


Well from what Ryan told me if you have a 4 pin fishstik mutiplex then that should do both plows, model 29800


----------



## GMCHD plower

SWEDE any mention of when they will release pic's or info on the new vee?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1439281 said:


> RepoMan207;1439274 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool, I have always liked the real repo shows like the one they had on Nat geo, not that BS lizard lick or operation repo junk. There is a guy on youtube that is reponut or something like that they videos all his repos in case someone trys to assualt him or do damage that is pretty cool. Something I always thought was interesting and would like to do but doubt I ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to reponut now and again. He implements a lot of technological stuff into his business, and surprisingly he's a modest guy. There are quite a few in our industry that believe he's just trying to pitch the networks with all of his videos, and he takes alot of heat over it on some of the forums. The fact that he doesn't give a ****, and holds his head high is why I really like the guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GMCHD plower;1439453 said:


> SWEDE any mention of when they will release pic's or info on the new vee?


They said if testing goes well they hope to debut it at a show in the middle of March. I think they are trying to keep it under wrap from Boss and others as long as possible, But I didn't see much that was ground breaking and would have the others scambling, just a good upgrade on items that should had been addressed on their V sooner and talling ends that to me don't seem to add anything. 


RepoMan207;1439454 said:


> NEUSWEDE;1439281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to reponut now and again. He implements a lot of technological stuff into his business, and surprisingly he's a modest guy. There are quite a few in our industry that believe he's just trying to pitch the networks with all of his videos, and he takes alot of heat over it on some of the forums. The fact that he doesn't give a ****, and holds his head high is why I really like the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a cool leveled headed guy. I feel like he puts the videos up to debunk the shows that always have fighting and crap in them. Seems more real life, but on some seemed like he took way too long and kinda was waiting around for something to happen.
> But the videos and the cool crap that he has for recording is cool.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenmonster

Mick76;1438401 said:


> What ever you do plan on getting, get a hopper vibrator for it...... they're $250 but worth every penny! (both of mine have them)


Agreed. Made that move a few years ago. they are priceless.


----------



## Dewey

A friend of mine is in charge of Vee plow production at Fisher.... I asked him about what was going on.... He pretty much said the same thing he can't say.... He did drop a couple of hints... It will be interesting what else is going to change...


----------



## 06Sierra

My daughter's birthday is in April, she'll be 6. She told me wife yesterday that she wants a four wheeler like her cousin has. It is one of the Polaris power wheels. In her words, she wants it so she doesn't have to ride mine! After a little searching, those darn things are over $500! I have seen some 90-100cc atvs online for not much more than that. They can be goverend down to like 5mph. I would rather spend the money on something that she can use for a few years as she grows. I know it may not be as good as say Honda or Yamaha, but I don't really want to spend the big bucks until she is older. My question to you guys: Are there any dealers down your way that sell the youth atv's? There is a place in Presque Isle that sells Kymco, he wants $1300 plus for the small ones.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1440395 said:


> My daughter's birthday is in April, she'll be 6. She told me wife yesterday that she wants a four wheeler like her cousin has. It is one of the Polaris power wheels. In her words, she wants it so she doesn't have to ride mine! After a little searching, those darn things are over $500! I have seen some 90-100cc atvs online for not much more than that. They can be goverend down to like 5mph. I would rather spend the money on something that she can use for a few years as she grows. I know it may not be as good as say Honda or Yamaha, but I don't really want to spend the big bucks until she is older. My question to you guys: Are there any dealers down your way that sell the youth atv's? There is a place in Presque Isle that sells Kymco, he wants $1300 plus for the small ones.


http://www.powersportsmax.com/index.php/cPath/37

$750 delivered to my door... chinese knock off but my kids had it for going on three years now and no issues..... the only thing id chage if i had to do it again would be to get the semi auto. I got the auto and theres no shifting to it, it just revs pretty high... its got all the safety features like a throttle governer, tether cord if they fall off and it even had a remote start to the thing that also can remotely shut if off if they get a little crazy (my sons hates that feature!...LOL)

Hes got the 110 cc ATV-T018...... it can haul my 200 lbs around no problem also...(but I do look alittle funny on it)


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1440395 said:


> My daughter's birthday is in April, she'll be 6. She told me wife yesterday that she wants a four wheeler like her cousin has. It is one of the Polaris power wheels. In her words, she wants it so she doesn't have to ride mine! After a little searching, those darn things are over $500! I have seen some 90-100cc atvs online for not much more than that. They can be goverend down to like 5mph. I would rather spend the money on something that she can use for a few years as she grows. I know it may not be as good as say Honda or Yamaha, but I don't really want to spend the big bucks until she is older. My question to you guys: Are there any dealers down your way that sell the youth atv's? There is a place in Presque Isle that sells Kymco, he wants $1300 plus for the small ones.


TJ, Dalen Boucher, one of the town cops in FK was selling some of those for a while, for pretty cheap, maybe he can still get them


----------



## 06Sierra

Thanks guys. I found another place with similar prices to what you posted Mick. They have some kind of military and law enforcement discount. I'm going to call them tomorrow to see what it is. I will check with him too Brad.


----------



## bigbadbrad

What are all you guys running for welders? I got a small craftsmen fluxcore, Have had it for a while now, still works good, but I need something larger. I noticed hobart came out with a dual voltage welder, can run off of 110v or 220v, I got 220v in the garage but it would be nice to be able to bring this one everywheres and still be able to use it. And I would be running gas with this one, not fluxcore wire. Just looking for some input from you guys on what you run. If I have something really large to weld I would just bring it to work and use the big miller we got, so I dont think I need anything much larger then this one.

here is a link to it 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/hobart...er-with-multi-voltage-plug-mvp-trade--1015810


----------



## TazLandscapes

bigbadbrad;1440611 said:


> What are all you guys running for welders? I got a small craftsmen fluxcore, Have had it for a while now, still works good, but I need something larger. I noticed hobart came out with a dual voltage welder, can run off of 110v or 220v, I got 220v in the garage but it would be nice to be able to bring this one everywheres and still be able to use it. And I would be running gas with this one, not fluxcore wire. Just looking for some input from you guys on what you run. If I have something really large to weld I would just bring it to work and use the big miller we got, so I dont think I need anything much larger then this one.
> 
> here is a link to it
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/hobart...er-with-multi-voltage-plug-mvp-trade--1015810


bbb if you have a maineoxy up your way you should try and check them out, they got some really good deals on lincoln electric welders rite now. I went over to the one in So.Portland the other day and im gonna be gettin a top of the line stick welder for for like $300 soon it retails for over 650, And i believe the same welder that tractor supply had the same model in lincoln was priced at $400-500 with a rebate or a free helmet,glove or jacket... mike


----------



## MtnClimber

I run a Hobart Handler 140. It does everything I've ever needed it to do. I've patched floor boards in Cherocars to fixing frames on trucks, trailers, and plows. For the thicker material I just notch the metal and fill er in. 
The Handler 140 set-up is 110V, however it comes complete with regulator, hoses & such for a gas bottle. So it'll burn flux-cored and/or solid cored wire.
It is quite portable as well. I've had to weld a friends plow frame (broke while plowing, and he became stranded) and my Yamaha 2600W generator kept it running strong. 

FWIW, I purchased mine @ TSC in Augusta.


Oh ya, YAAAAY GIANTS!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

40 something degrees today? Is that correct? 

I'm struggling with my ballast in the rear of my truck, I put 840 lbs of sand tubes in there thinking that was the best thing since sliced bread and now it has rendered the rear bed useless to head out and load all the cash grab items I buy in there..........any suggestions? What I really need is some kind of box that can be taken out with forks, but I'm not set up with forks just yet. I need my cash grabs or I get cranky.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1441171 said:


> 40 something degrees today? Is that correct?
> 
> I'm struggling with my ballast in the rear of my truck, I put 840 lbs of sand tubes in there thinking that was the best thing since sliced bread and now it has rendered the rear bed useless to head out and load all the cash grab items I buy in there..........any suggestions? What I really need is some kind of box that can be taken out with forks, but I'm not set up with forks just yet. I need my cash grabs or I get cranky.


With the winter we're having I'd just remove the ballast until there is a storm in the forecast. I just use sand in recycling containers and a large wooden box that was in one of the trucks I sold this summer. Holds a lot of sand but can be removed when needed.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1441214 said:


> With the winter we're having I'd just remove the ballast until there is a storm in the forecast. I just use sand in recycling containers and a large wooden box that was in one of the trucks I sold this summer. Holds a lot of sand but can be removed when needed.


Do you put tie downs on the box to secure it from sliding around? The box is a good idea, I've been filling a few 5 gallon pails with sand anyway. Thanx.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1441225 said:


> Do you put tie downs on the box to secure it from sliding around? The box is a good idea, I've been filling a few 5 gallon pails with sand anyway. Thanx.


No all I do, which has seemed to work really well is take 3 2x8's and run them length wise from the headboard of the bed, to just past the wheel wells. Then I take another 2x8 and run it across the width of the bed and screw those 3 2x8's into it. This acts as a brace to hold everything in place up against the tailgate.

It looks like this in the bed : I I I Two of the 2x8's are pushed up against the wheel wells and the third is straight down the middle of the bed.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1441253 said:


> No all I do, which has seemed to work really well is take 3 2x8's and run them length wise from the headboard of the bed, to just past the wheel wells. Then I take another 2x8 and run it across the width of the bed and screw those 3 2x8's into it. This acts as a brace to hold everything in place up against the tailgate.
> 
> It looks like this in the bed : I I I Two of the 2x8's are pushed up against the wheel wells and the third is straight down the middle of the bed.


I pulled the sand bags out today. The truck doesn't ride very well with the weight in the back without the plow on the front and I don't run my plow on after the storm is cleaned up. The ballast works wonders, but that particular amount of weight puts the frame lightly on the upper overload mono-springs and they rap the main spring packs over and over driving down the road. In a perfect world I would have a one ton truck dedicated to plowing in the winter and never remove the plow or in bed sander, but that perfect world hasn't materialized here just yet.


----------



## Mick76

Alright guys , thought Id put this out there to my ps friends..... I do no want to store my sea container and concrete blocks at my place this year (wife thinks its ulgy...lol) anyway does anyone know of a person in the L/A area that has a field or something similiar that I can store these for the summer months? obviously I'd pay for their trouble......


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1441666 said:


> Alright guys , thought Id put this out there to my ps friends..... I do no want to store my sea container and concrete blocks at my place this year (wife thinks its ulgy...lol) anyway does anyone know of a person in the L/A area that has a field or something similiar that I can store these for the summer months? obviously I'd pay for their trouble......


Bring em over, we got 170 acres here and they'd mostly be out of site anyhow. Is the container a 20' or 40'....? They could actually go right in the gravel pit.

If the distance is too much, at least I was thinking of ya!


----------



## Mick76

I might take you up on that Pete.....

Ryan, I saw this and thought of you... 
http://unclehenrys.com/init/classif...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/4#3956146


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1441910 said:


> I might take you up on that Pete.....
> 
> Ryan, I saw this and thought of you...
> http://unclehenrys.com/init/classif...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/4#3956146


The offer is real, just let me know.


----------



## 06Sierra

According to Accuweather, today is a poor day for lawn mowing. You think!!!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

LOL, that is funny.


----------



## mercer_me

How did you make out on that car Ryan?


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1442173 said:


> How did you make out on that car Ryan?


Maybe he didnt make it back?........ :laughing:


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1442618 said:


> Maybe he didnt make it back?........ :laughing:


RepoMan Invades Calais..........to be continued.......

Maybe he slipped across the border into enemy territory........holed up with some undercover Canadian chick........tipping screwdrivers with reckless abandon........


----------



## NEUSWEDE

he posted a few pages back that he got it, was a Toyota


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1442688 said:


> he posted a few pages back that he got it, was a Toyota


I found it.



RepoMan207;1439264 said:


> 8.5 hours from the time I left until the time I locked it up at the yard. Out of all the addresses and info I had, not a one was right. I stumbled onto it just driving around....it was a hail mary, no questions about it. We spent less then 30 minutes in Baileyville, and I was on my way home.
> 
> On a side note, sunrise on route 9 is absolutely breath taking.


Glad you got it Ryan. Sounds like pretty good luck that you found it.

RT.9 sunrise is very nice, I have seen it a few times.


----------



## plowguy43

Since nothing is going on figured I'd post up a little nonsense-

About a month ago there was a house up the street having a little party - cars parked on both sides of the street so you could barely get by and you could tell it was younger people at this party (that hurts to say). I don't know if they were underage so I'm not going there. Anyways, later that night we were returning from dinner and the house was still packed as was the road, got down towards my house and noticed my neighbors mail box was knocked off - as was mine and another 4 neighbors. I got annoyed but whatever its a $10 mailbox or something like that and I never did that as a kid but did other things...

This Saturday one of my neighbors stops by (whom I've never met), and tells me someone tried to throw a shovel through his house window. Also, someone smashed a rear windshield of another neighbors minivan and slashed all 4 tires. On top of that, they took wood from another neighbors wood pile and threw it through the window of another neighbors house. Just this morning the woman from across the street mentioned that someone threw a mailbox into their garage door causing enough damage that it needs to be replaced. 

This is crazy and mostly annoying because there is a state trooper assigned to all of this and they think its a couple older guys around 19 or so doing all of this. Which is pathetic in my opinion but I'm happy they are over 18 for legality reasons  . I have yet to have anything other than my mailbox touched, but my house is also set far back from the road which doesn't leave much time for an escape from my 180lb English Mastiff. 

I'm thinking of setting up some infa-red camera's in my truck (I generally park it out by the road in my "turnaround" of my driveway) to see if I can't catch anyone...

Oh yeah, I just picked up some nice lightly used 315/70/17's for my truck's summer use - ADD kicking in sorry


----------



## 06Sierra

That sucks!! I hope they get the little pukes. Was anything stolen from anyone? 

We had a busy night at work last night! You could tell it was a full moon. There is a good possibility tonight could be just as interesting.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1443095 said:


> That sucks!! I hope they get the little pukes. Was anything stolen from anyone?
> 
> We had a busy night at work last night! You could tell it was a full moon. There is a good possibility tonight could be just as interesting.


One thing a buddy of mine did also beside cameras was to put a infra red device close to the beginning of his drive (he has a long windy drive also)... kind of whats inside radio shack when you first go in..."ding dong"... that way if you were home and wernt looking at the cameras (who has time to do that all the time) you'd be notified immediately and can take care of the problem... maybe let the mastiff out to pee?...LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

I have a quarter mile long driveway. My dogs (shepherd/husky and german shepherd) let us know as soon as someone turns into the driveway. Hard to beat a good dog!!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1443106 said:


> One thing a buddy of mine did also beside cameras was to put a infra red device close to the beginning of his drive (he has a long windy drive also)... kind of whats inside radio shack when you first go in..."ding dong"... that way if you were home and wernt looking at the cameras (who has time to do that all the time) you'd be notified immediately and can take care of the problem... maybe let the mastiff out to pee?...LOL


Not a bad idea at all and probably cheaper



06Sierra;1443120 said:


> I have a quarter mile long driveway. My dogs (shepherd/husky and german shepherd) let us know as soon as someone turns into the driveway. Hard to beat a good dog!!


Yeah mine is the same way. Drop of a pin and she's barking and she's LOUD. Gets annoying when we're trying to keep the kids asleep.


----------



## 06Sierra

Mine are pretty good, especially when the kids are sleeping. They look out the window and let out little muffled barks. When they want to, they can scare the devil with the barking though!


----------



## bigbadbrad

another thing I have seen people use is a game/ trail camera, lie you said with infred, that is proably what you were talking about, cheap at cabelas i got one for my dad for christmas under $100


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1443538 said:


> another thing I have seen people use is a game/ trail camera, lie you said with infred, that is proably what you were talking about, cheap at cabelas i got one for my dad for christmas under $100


My Dad has three inferred tree cameras. He loves them, they work really good and he gets a lot of pictures with them. When they go off all there is, is a little red light that blinks.


----------



## plowguy43

If anyone is interested, I posted up some close up shots of my plow in my thread in the Snowdogg section - "Finally Used my VX95 - Very Happy " The last page has all of my new pictures showing everything.


----------



## Moss Man

I looked out the window this morning to see two perfectly good Fisher plows propped up on their jackstands. Next, I go to the mailbox only to discover the "late" customers still didn't mail out their payments for last months plowing services. Health is wealth though, so in reality I really have nothing to cramp about.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1441910 said:


> I might take you up on that Pete.....
> 
> Ryan, I saw this and thought of you...
> http://unclehenrys.com/init/classif...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/4#3956146


Thanks man, good looking out.



mercer_me;1442173 said:


> How did you make out on that car Ryan?


Yup yup, we got her. Check is going out today.



Mick76;1442618 said:


> Maybe he didnt make it back?........ :laughing:





Moss Man;1442672 said:


> RepoMan Invades Calais..........to be continued.......
> 
> Maybe he slipped across the border into enemy territory........holed up with some undercover Canadian chick........tipping screwdrivers with reckless abandon........


I'm alive and well....and sober.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1443070 said:


> Since nothing is going on figured I'd post up a little nonsense-
> 
> About a month ago there was a house up the street having a little party - cars parked on both sides of the street so you could barely get by and you could tell it was younger people at this party (that hurts to say). I don't know if they were underage so I'm not going there. Anyways, later that night we were returning from dinner and the house was still packed as was the road, got down towards my house and noticed my neighbors mail box was knocked off - as was mine and another 4 neighbors. I got annoyed but whatever its a $10 mailbox or something like that and I never did that as a kid but did other things...
> 
> This Saturday one of my neighbors stops by (whom I've never met), and tells me someone tried to throw a shovel through his house window. Also, someone smashed a rear windshield of another neighbors minivan and slashed all 4 tires. On top of that, they took wood from another neighbors wood pile and threw it through the window of another neighbors house. Just this morning the woman from across the street mentioned that someone threw a mailbox into their garage door causing enough damage that it needs to be replaced.
> 
> This is crazy and mostly annoying because there is a state trooper assigned to all of this and they think its a couple older guys around 19 or so doing all of this. Which is pathetic in my opinion but I'm happy they are over 18 for legality reasons  . I have yet to have anything other than my mailbox touched, but my house is also set far back from the road which doesn't leave much time for an escape from my 180lb English Mastiff.
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up some infa-red camera's in my truck (I generally park it out by the road in my "turnaround" of my driveway) to see if I can't catch anyone...
> 
> Oh yeah, I just picked up some nice lightly used 315/70/17's for my truck's summer use - ADD kicking in sorry


This all happend the night of the party, or over a coarse of time?


----------



## RepoMan207

Seeing how there isn't any snow in the forecast.....anyone up for a meet?


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1444016 said:


> Yup yup, we got her. Check is going out today.


Glad you got it. Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1444020 said:


> This all happend the night of the party, or over a coarse of time?


Mailboxes were the night of the party, the rest has occured since then.



RepoMan207;1444021 said:


> Seeing how there isn't any snow in the forecast.....anyone up for a meet?


Heck yeah, you know I'm there.



RepoMan207;1444016 said:


> ....and sober.


Thats too bad.


----------



## unhcp

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/02/09/snow-coming-saturday-but-how-much/

I am seeing a possible storm on saturday??????


----------



## Mick76

Im up for a meet.... 
on a side note, does anyone have a electonic brake controller harness for a chevy/gmc that they would like to part with? its usually inside the glove box if it hasn't been used.....


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1444021 said:


> Seeing how there isn't any snow in the forecast.....anyone up for a meet?


I'm ready, but it can't be this coming sunday for me as I'll be south of Boston chillin and grillin with some friends. Just about any other time though.................


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1444021 said:


> Seeing how there isn't any snow in the forecast.....anyone up for a meet?


I'm in for a meet I'm on vacation from February 18 to 26.


----------



## MtnClimber

Mick76;1444178 said:


> Im up for a meet....
> on a side note, does anyone have a electonic brake controller harness for a chevy/gmc that they would like to part with? its usually inside the glove box if it hasn't been used.....


I _might_, I'll go look later today.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Looks like 1-3" tomorrow....all day though, so more of a nuisance and then plowing overnight.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll take whatever at this point. With daylight coming sooner and night coming later, the temps expected to be in the high 30's low 40's all next week - I have a feeling old man winter is going to be wrapping up sooner than expected.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1444831 said:


> I'll take whatever at this point. With daylight coming sooner and night coming later, the temps expected to be in the high 30's low 40's all next week - I have a feeling old man winter is going to be wrapping up sooner than expected.


:redbounce:bluebouncThumbs Up ......Is it wrong to think this way?....LOL


----------



## Mick76

MtnClimber;1444771 said:


> I _might_, I'll go look later today.


Thanks but I did locate one at a trailer dealer.... what a pita it was to find one of these things!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1444840 said:


> :redbounce:bluebouncThumbs Up ......Is it wrong to think this way?....LOL


Nope, part of me is excited as well. I really need to get out on the lake this summer, my poor boat just sat on the trailer last year and I wasted $25 on a fishing license I never used. Plus I have a few things I want to do to the truck for summertime and camping etc. But as of now I want to make the most $$$ as possible before I put the plow away


----------



## Mick76

*I put this in the off topic forum but thought I'd put it here as well*

Anyone checked into patents before? I've got a pretty good snow related Idea (and no i wont share yet) and im curious as to where or how I'd check patents to see if its been done before.....anyone have an idea?


----------



## 06Sierra

Try the search feature on the U.S. patent web site.... http://www.uspto.gov/patents/process/search/


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I bought a welder, thought it is a pretty good deal, sent my brother to check it out, he says it looks like new, and he tried it and is good. retails for 1899 plus 270 for the cart. The tig gun is broken on the end of it from being dropped, my brother (who is going to emcc for welding) said he can get a new one for around 100 bucks from the school. I now need to practice my TIG welding!! going to pick it up sunday, allready put a deposit on it, lets just say i got it better then half off

http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/Equipment/Pages/product.aspx?product=K1478-5


----------



## 06Sierra

Good deal Brad! I'll bring my trailer up to you this summer and you can practice by welding new pins on the gate so I can remove it 

My father fell off his roof tonight! Luckily he is ok, other than being sore. I'm not sure what part of the roof he was on, or how far down he fell.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup TJ once I figure out how to use the tig part of it I would gladly help you out with it! we could call it a county plow meet haha, I know I could stick weld it with that machine no problem, I still got my small fluxcore wire feed welder, but I would like to sell that now


----------



## LawnsInOrder

finally a coastal storm....been missing out on those this year...


----------



## Maine_Train

I dislike vandals and thieves pretty much equally. 



plowguy43;1443070 said:


> I'm thinking of setting up some infa-red camera's in my truck (I generally park it out by the road in my "turnaround" of my driveway) to see if I can't catch anyone...


I've set up a few of those along the railroad line, to catch metal thieves. We've had a few "hits," but no one's been prosecuted yet.
PM me if you want any more info.



Mick76;1443106 said:


> One thing a buddy of mine did also beside cameras was to put a infra red device close to the beginning of his drive (he has a long windy drive also)... kind of whats inside radio shack when you first go in..."ding dong"... that way if you were home and wernt looking at the cameras (who has time to do that all the time) you'd be notified immediately and can take care of the problem...


I've also used some of these. Some of the frequencies used are still in the business band, so you might pick up other traffic, but you can always put a subaudible tone on everything, and not hear anything else. They have a pretty short range, so they shouldn't bother anyone else on the channel.
With four possible alert messages, you can get a better idea just where an intruder is.

I know it's not a mastiff, but maybe you could make up your own version of these:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I know not much snow this year, but I'm thinking about getting a couple Man Plows and just wondering if anyone has used them on htere? Are they worth the $100 a piece? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 06Sierra

You guys down state get much for snow today? We have had light flurries all day. We aren't expected to get much of anything though.


----------



## Mick76

Zip in L / A


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone here know cb's? I'm looking to find a handheld that I can plug a magnetic roof mounted antenna into, and a regular mic with the "stretchy" cord. Thanks


----------



## MSS Mow

7" of fresh powder Down East Coast!!!! FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Mems

That's awsome for you guys! You've been worse off then we have and Im in Gray, (who's had it really bad, much like all others!) Didnt have even a dusting today and traveled into Portland with just a smidge on the ground. Pretty sad storm down here away from midcoast.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah yesterday was a bust. Woke up to a coating on everything then the temps rose melting everything and preventing anything new from sticking.

Now that it stopped and is freezing, ill be doing oil changes on the truck and wifes jeep.


----------



## Mick76

Who wants to bet that the storm thats slated to arrive here Fri/Sat will be an ICE event!....
:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## PlowMan03

Hopefully it won't be ice or rain.


----------



## Maine_Train

GMCHD plower;1446170 said:


> Anyone here know cb's? I'm looking to find a handheld that I can plug a magnetic roof mounted antenna into, and a regular mic with the "stretchy" cord. Thanks


The Midland 75-822 has a BNC connector for its "rubber duck" antenna. A BNC is pretty good for connecting/disconnecting cable to an external antenna.

In photos of the Cobra HH Road Trip, it appears to have a BNC on it, and it comes with a mag-mount antenna.

I couldn't find anything about a speaker-mic or other "corded" microphone for either of them.
There are probably a lot of CB portables that will take an external antenna without needing a special adapter, but a speaker-mic is probably a rare feature for CB.


----------



## DugHD

Mick76;1446466 said:


> Who wants to bet that the storm thats slated to arrive here Fri/Sat will be an ICE event!....
> :realmad::realmad::realmad:


Channel 6 says snow showers dusting thurs into fri.
Channel 13 said chance for Nor' Easter .
Im hoping for nothing at all.


----------



## Mick76

DugHD;1446528 said:


> Im hoping for nothing at all.


ME TOO!!!....Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1446170 said:


> Anyone here know cb's? I'm looking to find a handheld that I can plug a magnetic roof mounted antenna into, and a regular mic with the "stretchy" cord. Thanks


https://www.cobra.com/detail/19-dx-iv-compact-cb-radio.cfm

just get one of these, I had one in my other truck, worked good, it is small, not expensive, works pretty good too. I just put a cig lighter plug on the power cord and pluged it into my powerport in the dash. They have some at Daigle and Houghton in Hermon, just past the big Dysarts. They got some at dysarts too, but they are marked up alot over there.I think I have even seen them at wal-mart before


----------



## mercer_me

We didn't even get a coating around hear yesterday.


----------



## Mick76

So, where and when is the next meet?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I am hoping for nothing as well, next weekend sets the tone for my business for 2012 so with my luck probably a Nor'easter


----------



## GMCHD plower

Maine_Train;1446516 said:


> The Midland 75-822 has a BNC connector for its "rubber duck" antenna. A BNC is pretty good for connecting/disconnecting cable to an external antenna.
> 
> *In photos of the Cobra HH Road Trip, it appears to have a BNC on it, and it comes with a mag-mount antenna.*
> 
> I couldn't find anything about a speaker-mic or other "corded" microphone for either of them.
> There are probably a lot of CB portables that will take an external antenna without needing a special adapter, but a speaker-mic is probably a rare feature for CB.





bigbadbrad;1446697 said:


> https://www.cobra.com/detail/19-dx-iv-compact-cb-radio.cfm
> 
> just get one of these, I had one in my other truck, worked good, it is small, not expensive, works pretty good too. I just put a cig lighter plug on the power cord and pluged it into my powerport in the dash. They have some at Daigle and Houghton in Hermon, just past the big Dysarts. They got some at dysarts too, but they are marked up alot over there.I think I have even seen them at wal-mart before


Thanks guys, probably will go with the cobra HH roadtrip, want something thats easy to switch from vehicle to vehicle or even just to have with me.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1446958 said:


> So, where and when is the next meet?


Anybody interested in Augusta?


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1447353 said:


> Anybody interested in Augusta?


Doesn't matter to me but if we head up that way, more than 1 guy needs to show up from the north. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1447393 said:


> Doesn't matter to me but if we head up that way, more than 1 guy needs to show up from the north. Thumbs Up


I was just having the same thoughts here.


----------



## RepoMan207

For some reason PS hasn't been sending me subscriber notifications.....odd.

Bobby, thnaks for that spring info, I dropped my cell in a bucket of water as I was reading your reply..hence why I never got back to you lol.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1447397 said:


> For some reason PS hasn't been sending me subscriber notifications.....odd.
> 
> Bobby, thnaks for that spring info, I dropped my cell in a bucket of water as I was reading your reply..hence why I never got back to you lol.


suuuure....I know you just don't want to talk

Are you thinking of putting a set in the 350?


----------



## RepoMan207

If I can, yes. It appears I'm maxed out though. I'm waiting on Rowe to tell me if the 550's are larger and compatible at this point. I was told the spacers that Dylan runs are illegal....I'm putting them in if I can't get bigger springs.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1447434 said:


> If I can, yes. It appears I'm maxed out though. I'm waiting on Rowe to tell me if the 550's are larger and compatible at this point. I was told the spacers that Dylan runs are illegal....I'm putting them in if I can't get bigger springs.


Is it not holding the plow well or something?

Spacers aren't illegal at all, don't know why someone would think/say that?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1447437 said:


> Is it not holding the plow well or something?
> 
> Spacers aren't illegal at all, don't know why someone would think/say that?


I want to cut down on ballast, and upright the front end to make it level when it's unloaded.

I didn't think they were either, but the guy at Palmer Spring said they were. I asked a couple of the guys at Rowe and they had no clue (at least I know I can get a sticker through them lol).

On a side note, I picked up my Spartan Tuner and down pipe back exhaust with DPF delete this weekend from the previous owner for $400! I ran a couple of the tunes this weekend....insane is all I can say.


----------



## plowguy43

Wow that is crazy cheap to get all of that! I've heard that doing a tune and delete on those motors makes it into an animal. Coming from my buddies 6.0 with an SCT tune (nothing else) that would SCREAM if you laid into it, I can't only imagine what the 6.4 can do.

As far as the spacers are concerned, they are not illegal. And Yes the springs from a 550/650 will fit in your truck but it will ride like sh*t IMO. The cheapest route would be spacers and you don't lose the ride quality. Check ebay, they are really cheap there.


----------



## RepoMan207

A couple of the rowe techs seem to think that there is different circumferences, so the parts guy was getting dimensions today. I think your absolutely correct on the ride issue, but I don't think the spacers alone will do the trick. I might start off with them however, just to see.


----------



## 06Sierra

A guy I work with has an 06 F350. He is going to get the 550 springs. He had been reading that it wouldn't really affect the ride too much at all. 

I'm not a Ford guy and have no idea! Just figured I would pass along what he was reading on the subject.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan the spacers like I have are not illegal it is the machined aluminum ones that go under the coil that are illegal. Mine has always passed a commercial inspection which is a lot worse than a regular auto inspection. I think with that you will be fine. My f350 and f550 have the same coils no height difference and I don't run any ballast except for the transfer tank of diesel. Super easy to put in I think it took me an hour each side.


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1447654 said:


> Super easy to put in I think it took me an hour each side.


Slacker......


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1447393 said:


> Doesn't matter to me but if we head up that way, more than 1 guy needs to show up from the north. Thumbs Up





RepoMan207;1447395 said:


> I was just having the same thoughts here.


Make it bangor and I'll show up, if i am not busy. Augusta is about 5.5 hours from here! I would love to make it to a meet one of these days!


----------



## plowguy43

I won't be able to do bangor. If anyone is up for a "mini-meet" this sunday I'm available (wife is heading to the inlaws for the day). 

Ryan/Drew/Mike/Pete (moss)/Pete (bacwudz) wanna do a Auburn meet or another Windham meet?

let me know


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1447654 said:


> Ryan the spacers like I have are not illegal it is the machined aluminum ones that go under the coil that are illegal. Mine has always passed a commercial inspection which is a lot worse than a regular auto inspection. I think with that you will be fine. My f350 and f550 have the same coils no height difference and I don't run any ballast except for the transfer tank of diesel. Super easy to put in I think it took me an hour each side.


That makes complete sense that it was the old school ones that he had been thinking about. I never thought to clarify that with him.

You run the XLS on your 350 right? I get major slip without ballast on mine...granted it's a crew cab. I'll order up the spacers today and try it out. I got ripped off on the last ones.

Talk about a world of difference in MPG....I don't know if it's because I took out the ballast, or if it was the tuner, but I've jumped up to 17-18.6 MPG with this last tank. I removed the tune after only a day...


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1448561 said:


> I won't be able to do bangor. If anyone is up for a "mini-meet" this sunday I'm available (wife is heading to the inlaws for the day).
> 
> Ryan/Drew/Mike/Pete (moss)/Pete (bacwudz) wanna do a Auburn meet or another Windham meet?
> 
> let me know


I would be in


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1447661 said:


> Slacker......


Here ya go Mike, I thought I would make your day:laughing: .................



> Thursday night into Friday morning our next storm arrives and the latest information is leaning towards a less significant storm bringing mostly rain at the coast with a mix of rain, sleet, and snow inland. The mountains should stay all snow with several inches of accumulation possible.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1448561 said:


> I won't be able to do bangor. If anyone is up for a "mini-meet" this sunday I'm available (wife is heading to the inlaws for the day).
> 
> Ryan/Drew/Mike/Pete (moss)/Pete (bacwudz) wanna do a Auburn meet or another Windham meet?
> 
> let me know


Yeah, that sounds good to me!


----------



## plowguy43

Cool,
Where do you want to go? Auburn/Windham somewhere else? I'm free for anything, wife won't be back till Monday night hehehehe


----------



## Mick76

yupper, going to be ICE!.......i MIGHT be able to make it our for a few hours sunday


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1448611 said:


> Cool,
> Where do you want to go? Auburn/Windham somewhere else? I'm free for anything, wife won't be back till Monday night hehehehe


Either or is fine by me. Buffalo Wild Wings...TGIF...Bucks....let's see who else can make it and set it accordingly I guess.?.?.?


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1448597 said:


> I would be in


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1448615 said:


> yupper, going to be ICE!.......i MIGHT be able to make it our for a few hours sunday





RepoMan207;1448632 said:


> Either or is fine by me. Buffalo Wild Wings...TGIF...Bucks....let's see who else can make it and set it accordingly I guess.?.?.?


Cool that works. I really would like a nice 3" snow storm to get out 1 more time before the flowers start popping up ugh...


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1448634 said:


> Cool that works. I really would like a nice 3" snow storm to get out 1 more time before the flowers start popping up ugh...


I don't know, they're calling for 40's again over the next couple of days; all I can think about is a muddy mess. I haven't plowed a real storm this entire season. I think I topped out at 7". seasonal's or not, that's pathetic.


----------



## plowguy43

Seriously, the biggest storm I pushed was the one just before thanksgiving. Probably around 7" or so, but I was hoping for more this year (eager to try the truck and new plow)


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan I have the XLS on the f350 and never any problems with it not being able to push it and we have the same tires so should be the same. I have 2k miles till my dog delete/ tuner and I am looking forward to it as I should see over 20mpg around town as I have a buddy with one and he is getting 21 with the same gears as me. Currently I am getting 16-17mpg around town. If you need help throwing the spacers in let me know. Definetly plan to get an alignment after unless you like buying tires.


----------



## RepoMan207

lol, thanks bro!


----------



## plowguy43

Looks like I'm picking up a ford in a few weeks.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1449026 said:


> Looks like I'm picking up a ford in a few weeks.


What is it for a Ford?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1449026 said:


> Looks like I'm picking up a ford in a few weeks.


Whoa! After all the trash talking your getting a ford. Did hell freeze over?


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1449026 said:


> Looks like I'm picking up a ford in a few weeks.


Dumping the dodge?


----------



## plowguy43

LOL Dylan, not ditching my truck. Its an F250 I found for a good deal. Probably just going to flip it or possibly sell the Dodge. Basically whichever sells first I guess.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah I've owned 2 Ford trucks and 5 mustangs just as an FYI


----------



## RepoMan207

lmao! I knew you couldn't go a full season! Does the wife know....?


----------



## plowguy43

Yes she knows, its a 92-97 style truck so its low investment. Needs a little work but is overall great shape especially for that year truck.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

What motor?


----------



## bigbadbrad

details about this ford! need to know more, diesel?


----------



## plowguy43

Its a 460 ext cab short bed with 106k miles on it. Only rust is just over the rear wheel wells and tailgate. I'm fixing a few things then will probably have for sale at $3000.


----------



## Mick76

Auburn Gippers or Lewiston Grid Iron on Sunday at 12:00...........which one?


----------



## plowguy43

I vote gippers


----------



## RepoMan207

Gippers it is....

There is rumor to a possible mix percip. on Sunday.... Hopefully it will swing out to sea further south.


----------



## unhcp

as long as there is no snow I will be there!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1450085 said:


> Gippers it is....
> 
> There is rumor to a possible mix percip. on Sunday.... Hopefully it will swing out to sea further south.


Blah, snow or nothing.

I'll have to call Pete to see if he's in.


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1450292 said:


> as long as there is no snow I will be there!


Awesome, will be good to meet you


----------



## Moss Man

I've been out of the loop.........this coming Sunday at Gipper's in Auburn at noon?


----------



## plowguy43

Yessah......


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I signed the paper's for my grandparents house today! going to be a long process to fix it up, but I will finally be able to put up a garage the way I want it! haha I might go open the driveway this weekend, pending on the weather


----------



## Mick76

Ha Ha..... no snow for you! (in my best soup nazi voice)...

Going Pete?
Bobby, did you get ahold of ******* pete? LOL
unhcp...whats your name and what will you be driving?

So Far...Mike, Bobby, Ryan, unhcp...who else?


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we're almost at page 300!!! whose going to be the first to post on page 300? haha


----------



## mercer_me

Ryan, my Mom texted me today and she said I got my check you sent in the mail today. Thanks again.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1450870 said:


> Ryan, my Mom texted me today and she said I got my check you sent in the mail today. Thanks again.


Ya but you havnt cashed it yet.... bouncy, bouncy, bounce!.....LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1450877 said:


> Ya but you havnt cashed it yet.... bouncy, bouncy, bounce!.....LOL


LOL It better not bounce......Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1450830 said:


> Ha Ha..... no snow for you! (in my best soup nazi voice)...
> 
> Going Pete?
> Bobby, did you get ahold of ******* pete? LOL
> unhcp...whats your name and what will you be driving?
> 
> So Far...Mike, Bobby, Ryan, unhcp...who else?


I'm on the fence. I got some friends hanging out in Boston for the day, but that makes for a real long day. I'm 75% for heading to Gippers and being home before dark........I'm getting old!


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1450915 said:


> I'm on the fence. I got some friends hanging out in Boston for the day, but that makes for a real long day. I'm 75% for heading to Gippers and being home before dark........I'm getting old!


I hear ya there, I thought about heading down there as well but I know they'll all want to stay up all night in town. I'd rather hang out up here with you guys and go home to an empty (quiet) house....I can't wait


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1451211 said:


> go home to an empty (quiet) house....Then the Bodies in Motion girls comes over.......I can't wait


Thats what you should have wrote!....HA!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1451224 said:


> Thats what you should have wrote!....HA!


No evidence in case the wife stumbles onto this thread somehow


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I'd join you guys but I have a big booth for my company at the home show this weekend so I'll be too busy to attend. I'll have to make the next one so I can bust Bobby's ball about buying a ford truck.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1451292 said:


> I'd join you guys but I have a big booth for my company at the home show this weekend so I'll be too busy to attend. I'll have to make the next one so I can bust Bobby's ball about buying a ford truck.


It'll be parked on the street, Ford's aren't allowed on my property


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1450830 said:


> Ha Ha..... no snow for you! (in my best soup nazi voice)...
> 
> Going Pete?
> Bobby, did you get ahold of ******* pete? LOL
> unhcp...whats your name and what will you be driving?
> 
> So Far...Mike, Bobby, Ryan, unhcp...who else?


I may be down.... Can someone send me a cell Number I don't have a clew Where Gippers is..


----------



## unhcp

My name is Chris, I will probably be driving my honda. No sense driving the gas guzzling truck.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1451307 said:


> It'll be parked on the street, Ford's aren't allowed on my property


Good idea, if that Ford was next to the Dodge you would realize how aweful the Dodge is! Ohh guess you did since it is For Sale haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

does anyone heat with coal? The price for a pallet of coal up here is $375 there is 2400lbs on a pallet, thinking of getting a pallet to burn in my new yorker since my wood pile is getting low. I have burned coal in it before to try it out and i liked the results


----------



## 06Sierra

My parents burn coal. I want to replace my wood furnace with a coal furnace in a year or two.


----------



## Mick76

Gippers, Gippers, Gippers......... sorry Im bored


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1452037 said:


> Gippers, Gippers, Gippers......... sorry Im bored


See you there


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1451814 said:


> does anyone heat with coal? The price for a pallet of coal up here is $375 there is 2400lbs on a pallet, thinking of getting a pallet to burn in my new yorker since my wood pile is getting low. I have burned coal in it before to try it out and i liked the results


My neighbor heats his bodyshop with coal and it's about 90 degrees in there when it's zero outside.......costs about 2 grand for the year to heat the whole shop.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1452172 said:


> See you there


Ill bring the diesel


----------



## plowguy43

Did anyone send there number to dewey?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1452183 said:


> Did anyone send there number to dewey?


I did.....


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1452183 said:


> Did anyone send there number to dewey?


Yep.... Thanks Mick


----------



## Moss Man

I looked at a real nice JD 310D Backhoe in Gray today, boy did I want to bring it home. It's tough looking at them, I've never owned one and don't have alot to go by. The machine ran strong and everything worked tight and smoothly........  Lots of goodies with it, a 24" digging bucket with teeth, a 36" bucket without teeth, an 18" bucket with teeth,the 1.25 yard bucket on the front, forks for the front, a 9' Fisher straight blade fabricated into a small snow pusher and a grader type blade that bolts to the cutting edge to grade surfaces.


----------



## bacwudzme

I wont be able to make it tomorrow Christinas grandfather is now on his last couple hours of life in Franklin NH at 90 he has lived a good life fought in 2 wars seen pics of him in Battle of the Bulge was an Electrical engineer in the Navy, created patents for GM and alot for NASA very successful, life but what I seen yesterday, it was his time. But in the 5 years i knew him he had Alzheimer's bad so every time I seen him it was like the first time we met! haha. 


Have a good time wish I could make it


----------



## Moss Man

bacwudzme;1452201 said:


> I wont be able to make it tomorrow Christinas grandfather is now on his last couple hours of life in Franklin NH at 90 he has lived a good life fought in 2 wars seen pics of him in Battle of the Bulge was an Electrical engineer in the Navy, created patents for GM and alot for NASA very successful, life but what I seen yesterday, it was his time. But in the 5 years i knew him he had Alzheimer's bad so every time I seen him it was like the first time we met! haha.
> 
> Have a good time wish I could make it


Sorry to hear this. I know Alzheimers way too well as my dad has been struggling with it for years.


----------



## bow2no1

well boys, this season sucked!
i would say it's probably about done with too!


----------



## MtnClimber

I put a new cutting edge on my plow 3 weeks ago and it's sat idle ever since. Sorry guys, it must be my fault for the lack of snow.... And now towns are already posting roads cuz it's been so damn warm... wtf?! :realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

Sorry to hear Pete, ironically I'm heading to Mass tomorrow for mu aunts funeral (great aunt technically). 

I'll still be there today fellas, look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Mick76

Id hate to have Alzheimers. Sorry to hear that Pete


----------



## plowguy43

Good seeing you guys today, can't wait for the next one


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1452838 said:


> Good seeing you guys today, can't wait for the next one


So, did you get everything cleaned up before the wifey came home?....:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1453335 said:


> So, did you get everything cleaned up before the wifey came home?....:laughing:


Nah some of the girls were still passed out when she arrived.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1453804 said:


> Nah some of the girls were still passed out when she arrived.


Did they pass out from overexertion or boredom?


----------



## Mick76

QUOTE=Moss Man;1454141]Did they pass out from overexertion or boredom? [/QUOTE]

^^^^^^^^^^ :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Moss Man

Whatever happened to that guy.........RepoMan. You know, the guy who used to hang with us at the plow meetings and respond to this thread on occasion.........:whistling:


----------



## 06Sierra

He drives a Ford now. Must be too busy fixing it


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1454369 said:


> He drives a Ford now. Must be too busy fixing it


You read my mind. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1454141 said:


> Did they pass out from overexertion or boredom?


Definitely boredom, they didn't enjoy the game of Monopoly I wanted them to play



Moss Man;1454151 said:


> Whatever happened to that guy.........RepoMan. You know, the guy who used to hang with us at the plow meetings and respond to this thread on occasion.........:whistling:





06Sierra;1454369 said:


> He drives a Ford now. Must be too busy fixing it


Uh Oh, I hope Dylan doesn't see that....


----------



## 06Sierra

If it makes him feel better, I drive a GMC that needs shocks and an ac compressor.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1454151 said:


> Whatever happened to that guy.........RepoMan. You know, the guy who used to hang with us at the plow meetings and respond to this thread on occasion.........:whistling:


Not sure what's going on with the thread notification, but I'm not getting them for this thread. I'll have to re subscribe.



Moss Man;1454388 said:


> You read my mind. Thumbs Up


That's just wrong....


----------



## unhcp

snow tomorrow?


----------



## RepoMan207

WTF is going on here! We get shafted all season, and the same day I plan on leaving for FL there is a damn storm! You wait, it will turn out to be almost all friggin rain, and the ****** forecasters will be like "oh, oops, the storm tracked to far to the..." ! I haven't been this infuriated in a long time...and the worst part is, there isn't really anyone that I can direct it at. 

Where is the middle finger smiley when you need it............:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1455366 said:


> WTF is going on here! I haven't been this infuriated in a long time...


Is this what your better half says to you?...... :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1455368 said:


> Is this what your better half says to you?...... :laughing:


Nah, she just abuses me.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1455366 said:


> WTF is going on here! We get shafted all season, and the same day I plan on leaving for FL there is a damn storm! You wait, it will turn out to be almost all friggin rain, and the ****** forecasters will be like "oh, oops, the storm tracked to far to the..." ! I haven't been this infuriated in a long time...and the worst part is, there isn't really anyone that I can direct it at.
> 
> Where is the middle finger smiley when you need it


You and me both, I was supposed to head up north tonight for a snowmobiling trip. My wife just texts me saying we're expecting 3-5" and possibly more for Saturday, WTF?

I can't complain though, I've been wanting more so now I get it at the wrong time...



Mick76;1455368 said:


> Is this what your better half says to you?...... :laughing:


LOL - I'm posting this guy cause I like it :redbounce:bluebounc:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1455413 said:


> You and me both, I was supposed to head up north tonight for a snowmobiling trip. My wife just texts me saying we're expecting 3-5" and possibly more for Saturday, WTF?
> 
> I can't complain though, I've been wanting more so now I get it at the wrong time...
> 
> :


I don't know man, I'm thinking of beating feet anyway. I'm glued to the weather reports at this point. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Mick76

You guys wanted all this freakin snow....and now your b#%&*in about it?... I never wanted it to begin with!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1455424 said:


> You guys wanted all this freakin snow....and now your b#%&*in about it?... I never wanted it to begin with!


Hey brother, you can have it...in fact, you can have mine too lol. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1455424 said:


> You guys wanted all this freakin snow....and now your b#%&*in about it?... I never wanted it to begin with!


I'm just b*tching cause I wanted to go on a sled this winter and finally have a chance. I'm all packed up, took tomorrow off of work and was ready to go.

Either way I'll be happy cause nothing makes me more happy than $$$$payup:yow!:


----------



## plowguy43

Just watched Channel 8 and Channel 13. Matt Zidel didn't even mention total's, Sarah Long says 3-6" heavy wet snow, all day event


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1455440 said:


> Just watched Channel 8 and Channel 13. Matt Zidel didn't even mention total's, Sarah Long says 3-6" heavy wet snow, all day event


:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

Yup I hear ya. I just cancelled my trip, so at this point I'm hoping we get slammed


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1455426 said:


> Hey brother, you can have it...in fact, you can have mine too lol. :laughing:


If you need me to cover for you let me know. I'm still taking the day off so I'll be around during the storm. All I have is 1 house drive and the road that I'll plow once at 4" then again when its over so I'm available. Bank properties won't be done until Saturday AM.


----------



## 06Sierra

Where were you going to go snowmobiling? I'm glad I don't have a pile of money tied up in one, with the way the winters have been lately. I would like to find an older one next winter to take the kids around the yard on though.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1455464 said:


> If you need me to cover for you let me know. I'm still taking the day off so I'll be around during the storm. All I have is 1 house drive and the road that I'll plow once at 4" then again when its over so I'm available. Bank properties won't be done until Saturday AM.


you know what bro...let me ponder that moment.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1455508 said:


> Where were you going to go snowmobiling? I'm glad I don't have a pile of money tied up in one, with the way the winters have been lately. I would like to find an older one next winter to take the kids around the yard on though.


Roxbury/Rumford. We head out from there and go up to Rangeley. Its not my sled, I use a friends wife's sled since she barely goes anymore. I would never buy a new one, they are over $10k now! I've found a lot of nice quality used ones for about $2k that I might jump on this spring.



RepoMan207;1455551 said:


> you know what bro...let me ponder that moment.


Yeah let me know, I'd be happy to help....just leave the plow hooked up and key over the visor Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1455596 said:


> Roxbury/Rumford. We head out from there and go up to Rangeley. Its not my sled, I use a friends wife's sled since she barely goes anymore. I would never buy a new one, they are over $10k now! I've found a lot of nice quality used ones for about $2k that I might jump on this spring.
> 
> Yeah let me know, I'd be happy to help....just leave the plow hooked up and key over the visor Thumbs Up


I would, but I'm driving down....towing a Key West boat and Dacati down, and a Regal boat and a loader bucket back.

Now, if you were still setup for my blade....but no, you had to go swapping brands.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL - sounds like a fun trip you should hold on to the ducati!


----------



## RepoMan207

Screw that, I want the boats lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

WGME says: "The placement and strength will determine how much precipitation we see, and it will also determine the temperature structure in our atmosphere. "


 Really people...you might as well just say "we may get a snow...we may get rain, you'll just have to wait and see".


----------



## 06Sierra

6-12" up here.


----------



## Moss Man

Ima gonna wait and mount the EZ V in the morning when I actually see snow starting to accumulate. It does look like it's going to end up being a plowable event, but I don't trust em.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not counting on plowing tomorrow but, maybe I will get suprised.


----------



## Dewey

Well I drove through the mud to hook up my plow.... YES IT DID SUCK !!! Not sure I want to plow at all...


----------



## RepoMan207

I see it being a mixed bag of nuts, but it will end with 3-5" in my area. Thanks to Bobby, I'll be driving through the storm prior to it being snow. 

Thanks again Bobby!!


----------



## unhcp

Since Ryan is leaving us, watch we will get nothing


----------



## RepoMan207

Chris, whatever came of that Superduty up north?


----------



## unhcp

RepoMan207;1456027 said:


> Chris, whatever came of that Superduty up north?


Work in progress
:salute:


----------



## plowguy43

Anytime Ryan, you've helped me out a ton in the past this is nothing in return. I did check out one of the drives last night "watch out for the sides" is right LOL!


----------



## Mick76

Nice, so all of us are going to be plowing our a$$es off and Ryan gets to go play in some sunny states! Thats just not right!

Bobby, Kudos to you for helping!


----------



## Moss Man

Partly sunny and warm here.......................


----------



## plowguy43

Pretty sunny here too, starting to cloud up a bit.

Thanks Mike, I'm just doing it so I can undercut hit accounts and take them over next year LOL kidding


----------



## unhcp

Took me an hr to move all my plows to hook up to mine and now nothing!


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah they say it won't start until later this evening since its much slower moving then expected.


----------



## unhcp

I just picked up some wiring for multiplex and ez v plows, I should be able to hook up to any fisher now


----------



## Mick76

u guys up north are going to get nailed....8-12


----------



## 06Sierra

NWS just posted on facebook 10-14 up here now.


----------



## RepoMan207

Going through the cross bronx right now nothin but rain


----------



## GSullivan

What part of Northern Maine is getting all this snow?


----------



## 06Sierra

Pretty much Millinocket north.


----------



## GSullivan

Wow,good for you guys! I built a house in Washington this past summer for a wealthy customer of ours from down here on the Cape. It's a nice area.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm in Clinton and there is a good dusting right now. I put the plow on my Chevy, I haven't used the Tundra yet this Winter. I really want to try out the new tires but, I haven't messed around with changing the hight of the plow.


----------



## Moss Man

We now have about a quarter inch on the ground here in the Lewiston Auburn area.


----------



## plowguy43

Agot about 3 or so now and its heavy and wet. Good snowball snow.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1456949 said:


> Agot about 3 or so now and its heavy and wet. Good snowball snow.


We got about 2 here and large wet flakes are falling.......


----------



## bigbadbrad

GSullivan;1456816 said:


> What part of Northern Maine is getting all this snow?


The REAL northern Maine!!! haha not Bangor but pretty much all of the county, the north eastern part is going to be hit hardest according to Ted's forcast on the news tonight. It just started up here

On other news a local guy just trade his 01 f-450 4x4 dump truck with a 7.3l 6spd ss buyers sander and 9.6ft xtreme vee for an old s-series at work! I cant wait till we get it next week and go over it! The boss wants to send our dodge to the herman shop for them to use and keep this one up here! I just put a new tranny in the dodge last week!

Maybe you fisher gurus can awnser this question, did they ever make a 3 plug extreme vee? cause this one is a three plug system on it, and he just put the intensfire lights on it this winter he said, so not sure if this is a pieced together blade or not!


----------



## GMCHD plower

bigbadbrad;1456996 said:


> The REAL northern Maine!!! haha not Bangor but pretty much all of the county, the north eastern part is going to be hit hardest according to Ted's forcast on the news tonight. It just started up here
> 
> On other news a local guy just trade his 01 f-450 4x4 dump truck with a 7.3l 6spd ss buyers sander and 9.6ft xtreme vee for an old s-series at work! I cant wait till we get it next week and go over it! The boss wants to send our dodge to the herman shop for them to use and keep this one up here! I just put a new tranny in the dodge last week!
> 
> Maybe you fisher gurus can awnser this question, did they ever make a 3 plug extreme vee? cause this one is a three plug system on it, and he just put the intensfire lights on it this winter he said, so not sure if this is a pieced together blade or not!


Sounds like maybe he replaced MM2 EZV wings with xtreme vee wings, then added intensifire lights?


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1457005 said:


> Sounds like maybe he replaced MM2 EZV wings with xtreme vee wings, then added intensifire lights?


yeah I think that is what he did, I remeber on the truck he had before this one he had an ezvee, I'll have to look at the hydralic pump when it comes in, then I'll know for sure!


----------



## GSullivan

Wonder why he traded in a truck like the F-450 for an S series? Probably fuel. I just bought a 2001 F-350 Powerstroke 7.3 ,4x4, dually dump in December and I LOVE IT. I wouldn't trade it for anything right now........almost!


----------



## 06Sierra

I measured 11.5" at 6 this morning. We probably got a couple more since then. I just read that Fort Kent and Madawaska had 20"!


----------



## Maine_Train

06Sierra;1457432 said:


> I measured 11.5" at 6 this morning. We probably got a couple more since then. I just read that Fort Kent and Madawaska had 20"!


A couple of times last night, it sounded like we were gonna get that much--in rain. 

It's probably my fault, for leaving my plow on. If I took it off, we'd have three feet of snow.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 6 to 8 inches in my area. I plowed my driveway with my Chevy and got stuck twice becouse it was so slippery. Then I went down to Pine Tree Camp and plowed there whole place out with there 2005 GMC 2500HD with an 8' Fisher. It was the first time since I sold my 1989 Chevy 2500 that I plowed with a 3/4 ton and I miss it. I also miss having a joy stick controller instead of the Fish Stick. I ended up getting that truck stuck once so, I pulled it out with the 60HP New Holland tractor. Over all it was a pretty good day besides getting stuck.


----------



## bigbadbrad

GSullivan;1457160 said:


> Wonder why he traded in a truck like the F-450 for an S series? Probably fuel. I just bought a 2001 F-350 Powerstroke 7.3 ,4x4, dually dump in December and I LOVE IT. I wouldn't trade it for anything right now........almost!


he traded for an s-series because he has a mini excavtor and a Cat ASV skidsteer so when he would tow both he was overweight. This s-series is an old A.E. Robinson oil truck, airbrakes and a diff-lock, he is not going to plow with it. He said it is his last year plowing cause people dont pay him! he is putting a 5-yard dump on it. He says he will miss the truck too, but he has a 03 f-350 ext cab short bed with a 7.3l in it that he has been using and will still use to plow with for himself



06Sierra;1457432 said:


> I measured 11.5" at 6 this morning. We probably got a couple more since then. I just read that Fort Kent and Madawaska had 20"!


In town we got 14-16" at my house. I had to go plow out a garage and house in solider pond, I did not meausre but was at least 20" if not more!! hard to see plowing!! everything is white!! haha dont you hate that! well now I got to go do some roofs


----------



## 06Sierra

I got stuck for the first time this morning. Snow was coming over the top of the blade before I got to the pile. I should have known better! My wife gave me a little tug with the Yukon. 

After work a co worker called and needed a hand. He was plowing for another co worker and got stuck just enough that the truck was sliding side ways down a hill, towards a steeper hill. I could try to tell you that my GMC pulled out a Ford, but who am I kidding!!! It is an F-350 and I was more of an anchor so he didn't slide down the hill.


----------



## MSS Mow

Did you guys catch this?? Plow truck in Farmington burned.

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/02/...gton-plow-truck-catches-fire-after-snowstorm/


----------



## 06Sierra

I was just reading that. Glad he is ok.


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1457867 said:


> Did you guys catch this?? Plow truck in Farmington burned.
> 
> http://bangordailynews.com/2012/02/...gton-plow-truck-catches-fire-after-snowstorm/


I just read that. I'm glad the driver got out okay. Farmington is only about 20 minutes from where I live.


----------



## bigbadbrad

the truth is that they are probably better off with that sterling going up in flames! they are big P.O.S.


----------



## Maine_Train

bigbadbrad;1458042 said:


> the truth is that they are probably better off with that sterling going up in flames! they are big P.O.S.


Looks like an ex-MDOT rig. I wonder how many hard miles that already had on it before the town got it.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, How'd you make out covering Ryans accounts?


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1458218 said:


> Bobby, How'd you make out covering Ryans accounts?


Not bad, overall the thawing made things a mess. I didn't get out to his accounts to later than I expected because one of the driveways I plowed the woman wanted to move her two vans so I could clear that area. Well she blocked the driveway so I couldn't leave while she cleaned off both van - with a small scraper. Then she went to back one up and put it right into a snowbank getting stuck. Thankfully I had my tow strap and yanked her out but overall I was there for nearly an hour. PITA

I got all the bank properties done last night and it was smooth as can be because the temps dropped.


----------



## unhcp

looks like a promising storm on Wednesday night!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1458644 said:


> Not bad, overall the thawing made things a mess. I didn't get out to his accounts to later than I expected because one of the driveways I plowed the woman wanted to move her two vans so I could clear that area. Well she blocked the driveway so I couldn't leave while she cleaned off both van - with a small scraper. Then she went to back one up and put it right into a snowbank getting stuck. Thankfully I had my tow strap and yanked her out but overall I was there for nearly an hour. PITA
> 
> I got all the bank properties done last night and it was smooth as can be because the temps dropped.


Most people I know don't wait for people to move there vehicles.

I did some plowing yesterday to and it pushed wicked good, nice and smooth.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah believe me Will I usually don't wait around, but this time I was literally blocked in!

I just heard about that Storm on Wednesday night/ Thursday. I just got another property from the bank too, I'll take what we can get at this point!


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone have any totals for this coming storm?


----------



## 06Sierra

4-6 up here.


----------



## GMCHD plower

1-4" for bangor..


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well the owners at work, or maybe their son finished off the boss plow this weekend!! broke the subframe off on one side! I took it apart today, quirks had one in stock! tells ya something about those boss plows then! haha I will take my trip edge any day over trip blade!!


----------



## mercer_me

Maine.gov;1459150 said:


> .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SNOW LIKELY. MODERATE SNOW ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE.
> LOWS AROUND 13. NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW
> 70 PERCENT.
> 
> .THURSDAY...SNOW. ADDITIONAL HEAVY SNOW ACCUMULATION. HIGHS IN THE
> UPPER 20S. CHANCE OF SNOW 80 PERCENT.
> 
> .THURSDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY WITH A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS.
> LOWS AROUND 10 ABOVE.


Looks like my area is getting quite a bit. To bad I won't be home to plow.


----------



## ddb maine

I could go for some snow right now. I've got a few slow days with work before things start getting hectic again. and the ground has refrozen.

I'm glad we missed that last one that came through. The top 6" of soil was like wet concrete. nasty.


----------



## plowguy43

How's the dump working out? Everything running good on that 6.0 still? 

I'm definitely pumped to be getting these two storms, wouldn't mind a couple more before the end of the season.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1459646 said:


> How's the dump working out? Everything running good on that 6.0 still?
> 
> I'm definitely pumped to be getting these two storms, wouldn't mind a couple more before the end of the season.


Not to burst your bubble, but saturdays is going to be rain Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76

Im selling my 8x20 sea container if anyone is interested... Ive got it posted in the for sale section


----------



## ddb maine

Dump is running awesome. getting the job done, making me money, and taking the stress off the 350. It man handles the trailer. 5k. sooo nice. Hows the "goat" hahahah

I've got 2k miles through it and no problems. Probably going to add a coolant filter soon. Couple other little things to keep it going strong. I've been reading about the AR nano additives and waiting for some more comprehensive responses. stuff sounds top notch.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1459714 said:


> Dump is running awesome. getting the job done, making me money, and taking the stress off the 350. It man handles the trailer. 5k. sooo nice. Hows the "goat" hahahah
> 
> I've got 2k miles through it and no problems. Probably going to add a coolant filter soon. Couple other little things to keep it going strong. I've been reading about the AR nano additives and waiting for some more comprehensive responses. stuff sounds top notch.


LOL love the goat comment.Great to hear, yeah those 6.0's are animals when running properly, even better when tuned. Funny part is my buddy who has an 05 Extcab shortbed F250 never had a problem with his 6.0, now that he bought a 6.4 he's been rear ended/rear ended someone else in a 3 car accident, blew an intercooler hose losing all boost, and now is blowing out white/blue smoke after about 15 minutes of run time. The dealer replaced a fuel cooler I think is what he said, but it sounds more like an EGR issue. He's bringing it back this week because its still doing the same thing. I told him from the getgo, he had a flawless 6.0 and is probably buying a bunch of problems with the 6.4 LOL


----------



## ddb maine

first map I've seen. I'm sure it will change 10 times and will completely reverse with the north getting slammed... but for good measure.


----------



## ddb maine

I've heard mixed reviews about the 6.4. Sort of the same line as the 6.0l. change out the emissions crap, dpf delete tune them and they are animals...Is the 6.4 a true twin turbo setup or is it more a bi-turbo?


----------



## 06Sierra

ddb maine;1460594 said:


> first map I've seen. I'm sure it will change 10 times and will completely reverse with the north getting slammed... but for good measure.


When is that? They are calling for snow to rain up here Saturday.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1460644 said:


> When is that? They are calling for snow to rain up here Saturday.


all day thursday.... the rain is for sat


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1460595 said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about the 6.4. Sort of the same line as the 6.0l. change out the emissions crap, dpf delete tune them and they are animals...Is the 6.4 a true twin turbo setup or is it more a bi-turbo?


I believe one turbo is for quick spool/low end, and the other is top end. Yes its got the same emissions problems as the 6.0 but to a lesser extent from what it seems- they seem to be more reliable than the 6.0 in stock form. Only problem is he's averaging around 10mpg (crew cab short bed F350) mostly in town driving. Guys dropping the DPF, adding a tune and exhaust are getting 20mpg's out of them and putting nearly 500HP to the ground. He plans on doing that soon.

Last night on Channel 6 I think they were saying 6-12" Portland up to Augusta area, I'd like a nice big storm payup


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like this might be the biggest storm of the year and I'm going to be stuck in Calais. I hope my Dad makes out okay plowing.......


----------



## plowguy43

Already snowing in Manchester NH.


----------



## unhcp

all hooked up to the V, bring on the snow!


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1461012 said:


> all hooked up to the V, bring on the snow!


Pics of V plow or your lying ! LOL Kidding, you never told us you upgraded!

On another note - anyone local have a trailer that could hold a full size truck on it that they would rent out for a day or two? Also that doesn't require a special hitch of any sort?


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43:
Pics of V plow or your lying ! LOL Kidding, you never told us you upgraded!


One of the used plows I bought, trying it out this storm but I have the straight as a backup.


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1461017 said:


> plowguy43:
> Pics of V plow or your lying ! LOL Kidding, you never told us you upgraded!
> 
> One of the used plows I bought, trying it out this storm but I have the straight as a backup.


EZV or Xtreme V?


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1461033 said:


> EZV or Xtreme V?


ez V 8.5 with intensifires, if I like it maybe get a xtreme, still want to try a xls though.


----------



## plowguy43

V's are a million times better than straight but those XLS's are great plows.


----------



## ddb maine

the large and small turbo is the bi turbo setup. Those are nice.

Latest map... innnnnnteresting.


----------



## bow2no1

ddb maine;1461220 said:


> the large and small turbo is the bi turbo setup. Those are nice.


a small turbo feeding a large turbo is a compounded set up.

bi-turbo is just a European term for twin turbo. two turbo's of the same size.
maserati uses that term.

speaking of, i have a h1c and a hx35w and a 671 blower if anyone wants to pump up a plow truck? i have some larger Garrett turbos also, not sure what the moles are right off hand.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1461015 said:


> Pics of V plow or your lying ! LOL Kidding, you never told us you upgraded!
> 
> On another note - anyone local have a trailer that could hold a full size truck on it that they would rent out for a day or two? Also that doesn't require a special hitch of any sort?


When I bought that 99 Super Duty last month I just paid my neighbor to haul it on is larger rollback carrier......that way all the liability of the road trip and hazards fell on his policy. I do have access to a 22 foot car/equipmet trailer, but we need to get the Warn winch mounted to the front to pull dead soldiers up on like you need to do. Keep us in mind for the future though.


----------



## ddb maine

bow2no1;1461245 said:


> a small turbo feeding a large turbo is a compounded set up.
> 
> bi-turbo is just a European term for twin turbo. two turbo's of the same size.
> maserati uses that term.
> 
> speaking of, i have a h1c and a hx35w and a 671 blower if anyone wants to pump up a plow truck? i have some larger Garrett turbos also, not sure what the moles are right off hand.


Are either of those vgt? workable on a 6.0?


----------



## ddb maine

I just lost float in the fisher


----------



## ddb maine

Wiggle plugs shes good


----------



## bow2no1

ddb maine;1461534 said:


> Are either of those vgt? workable on a 6.0?


Variable geometry, nope
those are way more advanced then anything i have.


----------



## plowguy43

Gonna be a good storm to test out the plow/truck. Coming down pretty steady, left the house with about 2-3" on the ground, got to Portland about an hour and a half later and there is nearly 6" down here. 

Moss - I'm possibly needing a trailer to run to Connecticut to an auction, a Uhaul isn't rated high enough to hold a truck so I'm dead in the water right now.


----------



## mercer_me

No snow in Calais yet. I'm really hoping my Dad makes out okay and doesn't stave my truck up


----------



## Maine_Train

mercer_me;1461696 said:


> No snow in Calais yet.


Then it must have gotten hung up over this area. I looked out sometime after midnight, and we had already gotten a dusting. It's still coming down steadily.

The last weather forecast I saw on TV said it wouldn't be a "heavy" storm, but would be pretty slow-moving, so there'd be some accumulation out of it. I think they called it correctly, this time.


----------



## plowguy43

They sure did, been steady all day here in portland/westbrook with about 8" on the ground so far with it still coming down nicely. Bottom of it is wet but otherwise seems pretty fluffy, but nice snowball snow.


----------



## bigbadbrad

no inches up here!! haha


----------



## bow2no1

bigbadbrad;1461887 said:


> no inches up here!! haha


Thumbs Up.......sorry


----------



## mercer_me

Still less than an inch in Calais. I talked to my Dad he is going to leave most of the plowing for me to do tomorrow.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just finished up for the night. Commercials are scraped and lightly salted. Should only need some salt in the AM. Residentials will get hit the 2nd time at 4 am, and then salting. Sleep for now....been going since 5:30. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## bigbadbrad

bow2no1;1461987 said:


> Thumbs Up.......sorry


don't be sorry, we just got 2 feet in the past week, and are supposed to get another 4-6 on Saturday, that will make the Can-Am dog races interesting!!


----------



## ddb maine

11-12". lots of drifting. some spots are.bare some have a 2' drift coming off the back side. out for sanding


----------



## mercer_me

There is less than 2 inches in Calais. I can't wait to get home and plow.


----------



## 06Sierra

They are calling for mostly rain here on Saturday. A co worker is coming over this morning with his V to help me widen out the drive before the rain hits. Have to get the roof rake out to.


----------



## plowguy43

That was an awesome storm. Snow pushed real easy, much easier than I was expecting and cleaned up real night. Plow scraped straight to asphalt/dirt on the first pass and I finally was able to do some real stacking with it in scoop- she stacks real well! Me, my wife, and son's were all sliding down the snow banks last night on sleds/tubes after I was done. 

March definitely came in like a Lion!


----------



## unhcp

It was good to finally get a real storm, but a long one at that! The ez V is a pretty nice setup worked great, fish stick took some time to get used to, every now and then I was reaching for the joystick.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice looking setup!

How'd you like scoop for cleaning up?


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1462481 said:


> Nice looking setup!
> 
> How'd you like scoop for cleaning up?


Thing stacks like a champ


----------



## ddb maine

I know I told the guy who shovels for me... but I dont think I have posted it on here yet..

I love the 550. LOVE.... I literally can move snow piles. That one isn't exactly where I want it. No prob. Minimal effort as well. Uphill on dirt roads, I caught myself trying to plow in the 350 like I can in the 550. Doesn't even come close. holy smokes. move entire snowbanks and take them with me up the road with me through 11"... I could go on for hours, just ask the kid.. man o man. The 5.38 gears are worth every single rpm they pull at 55.


----------



## plowguy43

That must be awesome. Those heavy trucks must hold plows much better as well while driving. Sometimes I hit those big dips (read-canyons) in the roads around here and literally cringe for the truck.


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like I am getting a coal stove. A guy I work with has a hitzer 30-95 that I can get a great deal on. I am going to sell the propane stove that is in our sun room and put the hitzer there. My ultimate goal is to have an Alaska model 140	to replace my wood furnace, with in the next couple years.


----------



## Mick76

Hopefully this crap we have coming in tomorrow morning will be the last of the season!.... 50's on thursday!...bring on spring!


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1462721 said:


> Looks like I am getting a coal stove. A guy I work with has a hitzer 30-95 that I can get a great deal on. I am going to sell the propane stove that is in our sun room and put the hitzer there. My ultimate goal is to have an Alaska model 140	to replace my wood furnace, with in the next couple years.


You'll like it!! I like burning coal in my new yorker, burns nice and gives good heat, but I am not ready to totally give up wood yet!! still alot cheaper then coal. What I am worried about with switching over to a complete coal system is that the price skyrockets and then not be saving any money with it. It would cost me more per year to burn coal then it would wood


----------



## 06Sierra

Right now it would cost about the same, between wood and coal. If it cost a little more, still cheaper than oil, I don't have to run down and throw wood in every few hours.


----------



## stargazer

06Sierra;1462974 said:


> Right now it would cost about the same, between wood and coal. If it cost a little more, still cheaper than oil, I don't have to run down and throw wood in every few hours.


Yeah, but I can't cut coal in my back yard for free.


----------



## 06Sierra

It cost me $
1200 for wood, right now it would cost me $1100 for coal.


----------



## stargazer

Anyone plowing this storm? I've got about three inches, but with winter seeming almost over I feel it's borderline. Leaning toward plowing it, due to forecast cold for the next few days.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm in the same boat, woke up to about 3"s. Just got in at 11pm last night after clearing properties so I really don't want to go bac out but I know in about a week I'll be kicking myself for not going out.


----------



## stargazer

plowguy43;1463264 said:


> I'm in the same boat, woke up to about 3"s. Just got in at 11pm last night after clearing properties so I really don't want to go bac out but I know in about a week I'll be kicking myself for not going out.


I'm more worried about my customers kicking me if it melts (why did you plow?) or kicking me if it stays for a week (why didn't you plow?) Hate borderline storms. Also, I just billed everything to date and mailed them - and I hate paperwork.

Leaning toward plowing though, looks cold after tomorrow.


----------



## stargazer

OK, the town plow banks are heavy wet stuff, hard to drive through and real bad when they freeze, so that's the deciding factor. Pretty sure I'm going out, either do it all or at least open up the ends.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Stargazer, do you have anymore pic's of your plow trucks? You should post them, they seem like very customized rigs.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 3 inches hear last night and it's been raining all morning.


----------



## unhcp

I got the call this am and hit everywhere


----------



## Mick76

Bobby , this ones calling you!....... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2882950583.html


----------



## stargazer

Plowed every account. Just finished. Helper melted the solenoid in my other truck, but I'd just put on chains for a few bad jobs and couldn't come out for a couple hours. Snow was heavy, wish I'd done it when it was light and loose, but the rain wasn't on the radar until it suddenly blossomed and grazed me. I'm darned happy! Nothing major broke. 

GMCHD plower, no, only the same old photos I posted. You probably saw the 2 you-tubes I posted as well. If not, I'll post them for you.


----------



## stargazer

mercer_me;1463466 said:


> We got about 3 inches hear last night and it's been raining all morning.


So, did you plow? Even after the rain and sleet I had 2 - 3 inches of snow over slush that would have frozen into a huge slab of ice. If you didn't, check tomorrow AM, plowing might be a lot better than it was today.


----------



## GMCHD plower

stargazer;1463761 said:


> Plowed every account. Just finished. Helper melted the solenoid in my other truck, but I'd just put on chains for a few bad jobs and couldn't come out for a couple hours. Snow was heavy, wish I'd done it when it was light and loose, but the rain wasn't on the radar until it suddenly blossomed and grazed me. I'm darned happy! Nothing major broke.
> 
> GMCHD plower, no, only the same old photos I posted. You probably saw the 2 you-tubes I posted as well. If not, I'll post them for you.


Oh ok, I remember the pictures from last year, and yes I have seen the videos


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1463737 said:


> Bobby , this ones calling you!....... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2882950583.html


I'm wondering what that came out of considering it's got the Allison tranny.....?


----------



## bigbadbrad

Moss Man;1463875 said:


> I'm wondering what that came out of considering it's got the Allison tranny.....?


probably a small box truck,or other kind of truck like a wrecker or flatbed


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Mike, if I'm spending 5000 i'd just buy another truck LOL. I've got my eyes on a few


----------



## mercer_me

stargazer;1463763 said:


> So, did you plow? Even after the rain and sleet I had 2 - 3 inches of snow over slush that would have frozen into a huge slab of ice. If you didn't, check tomorrow AM, plowing might be a lot better than it was today.


Since the rain melted most of the snow away, I just opened up the end of my driveway.


----------



## Mick76

I bet I was the only one plowing this morning...3" in L/A.....


----------



## OrganicsL&L

1" in Yarmouth....salting only though....light and fluffy


----------



## unhcp

You guys are lucky, but I did plow saturday which was a nice suprise


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1464907 said:


> I bet I was the only one plowing this morning...3" in L/A.....


You probably were, but I'll probably be the only one plowing tonight! Gotta go hit the bank properties, got the call this AM. I held off and was going to go last night until I got a Text on my phone about more snow possibly falling!:waving:


----------



## mercer_me

My ride to Calais this morning was not very fun. There was about 3" of snow almost the whole way and it was pretty slick. I'm glad I have good tires on the Tundra.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1464907 said:


> I bet I was the only one plowing this morning...3" in L/A.....


Just remember your neighbor to the north, we had 3"-5" on my plow route......


----------



## plowguy43

Last night was fun scraping ice down to pavement. I'm really loving this damn plow.


----------



## GSullivan

Are any of you guys from the Union-Appleton area? I'm asking because I'd like to know the snow fall totals from last weeks storms. Thanks,George


----------



## mercer_me

Did any of you guys check out that new Boss DXT? What do you think about it? I'm not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## GMCHD plower

^^^ Will, I was really hoping for a plain old trip edge vee from boss in the 8'2 and 9'2 sizes, none vxt. I don't see much of a point in the "dual trip" part of it, and its sort of obnoxious in its size.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1465867 said:


> ^^^ Will, I was really hoping for a plain old trip edge vee from boss in the 8'2 and 9'2 sizes, none vxt. I don't see much of a point in the "dual trip" part of it, and its sort of obnoxious in its size.


Ya, I would have rather scene them come out with a plain trip edge V plow.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1465871 said:


> Ya, I would have rather scene them come out with a plain trip edge V plow.


I don't think they can due to the patent Fisher holds on it. The New Fisher V is almost exactly the Boss VXT. I am surprised they have not debut it yet.


----------



## Dewey

GSullivan;1465691 said:


> Are any of you guys from the Union-Appleton area? I'm asking because I'd like to know the snow fall totals from last weeks storms. Thanks,George


I'm from Liberty.... rite next door...8" on the 1st 4" on the 5th That was the measurment early on both storms settled quickly ...


----------



## GMCHD plower

When's the new fisher being shown Swede?


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;1465867 said:


> ^^^ Will, I was really hoping for a plain old trip edge vee from boss in the 8'2 and 9'2 sizes, none vxt. I don't see much of a point in the "dual trip" part of it, and its sort of obnoxious in its size.


The one they showed yesterday was a 10 footer, so it definitely was a lot bigger than any of us are going to stick on a pickup. I think the 8'2" and 9'2" models will be a good plow when those come out. Dual trip will only help in preventing damage to both the plow and truck. I was a little underwhelmed when they first revealed it, but realistically what else can a plow manufacturer come out with?? Doubtful we will see any non-XT plows produced from Boss in the near future.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1465902 said:


> I don't think they can due to the patent Fisher holds on it. The New Fisher V is almost exactly the Boss VXT. I am surprised they have not debut it yet.


What patent- my plow is a plain trip edge v plow as is a sno-way, hiniker, and meyer?



MSS Mow;1466011 said:


> The one they showed yesterday was a 10 footer, so it definitely was a lot bigger than any of us are going to stick on a pickup. I think the 8'2" and 9'2" models will be a good plow when those come out. Dual trip will only help in preventing damage to both the plow and truck. I was a little underwhelmed when they first revealed it, but realistically what else can a plow manufacturer come out with?? Doubtful we will see any non-XT plows produced from Boss in the near future.


I'd prefer a plain old trip edge. By still being able to "full trip" you get all the downsides of a full trip plow with the strong suits of a trip edge plow.

As Neuswede said, Fisher's new plow will be flared wings and I'm willing to bet Snowdogg won't be far behind considering they're VMD plow already has flared wings as well.


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1465902 said:


> I don't think they can due to the patent Fisher holds on it. The New Fisher V is almost exactly the Boss VXT. I am surprised they have not debut it yet.


That sounds like it will be a pretty nice plow. Are they going to fix the center pin issue?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1466043 said:


> What patent- my plow is a plain trip edge v plow as is a sno-way, hiniker, and meyer?
> 
> I'd prefer a plain old trip edge. By still being able to "full trip" you get all the downsides of a full trip plow with the strong suits of a trip edge plow.
> 
> As Neuswede said, Fisher's new plow will be flared wings and I'm willing to bet Snowdogg won't be far behind considering they're VMD plow already has flared wings as well.


All parts of plows have a patent, I am betting no matter how a boss was designed it would infrindge om one of the others plow companies patents. Case in point Fisher had to change the center shoes on the XV so they couldn't be adjustable side to side because Boss owns the patent on it. Big companies patent every thing they can so the competition can't use it or pay big bucks to be able to use it.



mercer_me;1466144 said:


> That sounds like it will be a pretty nice plow. Are they going to fix the center pin issue?


Yup the center pin is bigger different steel and made some other changes on the wings to make them have less strain on the pin.



GMCHD plower;1465931 said:


> When's the new fisher being shown Swede?


When I met with Fisher to view it they said they were hoping to debut it this week at the big truck show that Boss just debut it DXT at.


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1466241 said:


> Yup the center pin is bigger different steel and made some other changes on the wings to make them have less strain on the pin.


I can't wait to see it, it sounds like it's going to be pretty nice.


----------



## Mick76

anyone want to buy a complete commercial plow biz? pm me


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1466292 said:


> I can't wait to see it, it sounds like it's going to be pretty nice.


It is more cosmetic to compete with boss is the way I saw it. They defintely changed some things to improve the plow but straight from the guys mouth was that they designed it to "look cool" so people would buy it. He said that was the reason for the X bracing on the XV. I am under the impression that they don't like Stainless that well because of how long it stays looking well. I suggested ss XLS and got not feasible. I said I would pre order 2 right then and there. payup


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1466315 said:


> anyone want to buy a complete commercial plow biz? pm me


you getting out of the biz? leaving on a high note of a slow winter?


----------



## bigbadbrad

NEUSWEDE;1466336 said:


> suggested ss XLS and got not feasible. I said I would pre order 2 right then and there. payup


did you tell them that buyers snowdogg has one similar to the XLS in SS?:laughing:

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html

and as much as plowguy43 likes his dogg it may be worth looking at


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bigbadbrad;1466357 said:


> did you tell them that buyers snowdogg has one similar to the XLS in SS?:laughing:
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html
> 
> and as much as plowguy43 likes his dogg it may be worth looking at


With that plow the wings just go in and out they don't 45 forward like the XLS which is the key feature to the productivity. I don't like how thin the stainless is on the snow doggs but I think Fisher just made their stainless thinner as well to cut down on weight.

Good example why I wouldn't buy 



 and its the only video for the XP I can find


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1466371 said:


> With that plow the wings just go in and out they don't 45 forward like the XLS which is the key feature to the productivity. I don't like how thin the stainless is on the snow doggs but I think Fisher just made their stainless thinner as well to cut down on weight.
> 
> Good example why I wouldn't buy
> 
> 
> 
> and its the only video for the XP I can find


Can you scoop the XLS in 8' or 10' lengths? The wings being fixed I don't really see as hindering much in the way of productivity. Also, I really don't think the stainless on my plow is thinner than my Xblade, if anything its of better quality. They also went one step further and put rubber strips on the black powdercoated rib's so that the stainless skin doesn't wear the paint off causing rust issues - something my Xblade didn't have.



NEUSWEDE;1466241 said:


> All parts of plows have a patent, I am betting no matter how a boss was designed it would infrindge om one of the others plow companies patents. Case in point Fisher had to change the center shoes on the XV so they couldn't be adjustable side to side because Boss owns the patent on it. Big companies patent every thing they can so the competition can't use it or pay big bucks to be able to use it.
> 
> *Yup the center pin is bigger different steel and made some other changes on the wings to make them have less strain on the pin.*
> 
> When I met with Fisher to view it they said they were hoping to debut it this week at the big truck show that Boss just debut it DXT at.


I understand the patent thing but I don't think its as stringent as you think it is- but I digress.

Interesting comment about the center pin since I've been told its not a weak point on that plow from Fisher themselves. I do hope its upgraded because whether they want to admit it or not, it was not as good a design as the EZV's (or my Dogg's  )

For those of you keeping track - not a single problem with my plow this entire season.payup


----------



## plowguy43

LOL I just watched that video - that thing has been beat to sh*t! Look at the cutting edge on the passenger side wing, plus its missing the marker/guide, and has a huge dent in the middle. I'll definitely say the wings don't seem to extend as fast as an XLS.


----------



## unhcp

that plow is beat like Rihanna after a night out with Chris Brown


----------



## PlowMan03

unhcp;1466600 said:


> that plow is beat like Rihanna after a night out with Chris Brown


Lmao. That's the funniest thing I have heard all day


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah I did not know that the wings on the dogg dont fold in, and that plow does look pretty well beat up!!


----------



## Mick76

Anyone up for one last meet?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1466839 said:


> Anyone up for one last meet?


I'm very interested, I really want to make it to one this year.


----------



## Dewey

Yep Why Not !!!!


----------



## neplow

Mick76;1466315 said:


> anyone want to buy a complete commercial plow biz? pm me


you getting out of the business mick?

And no, im not interested i plow drives for cash and gift cards only...:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

I'm up for another meet. Name time and place.


----------



## unhcp

i wil be in depending on the date and time


----------



## Mick76

any suggestions on where to go?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1467041 said:


> any suggestions on where to go?


Augusta would be good for me but, I can travel further if I have to.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1466839 said:


> Anyone up for one last meet?


I'd be interested. I would think that we could have at least one in the off season too, why not?

If you sell the complete snow removal business are you still going to attend the meetings and do you have lunch meetings with fellow laundry mat people?


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1467248 said:


> I'd be interested. I would think that we could have at least one in the off season too, why not?
> 
> If you sell the complete snow removal business are you still going to attend the meetings and do you have lunch meetings with fellow laundry mat people?


absoutely, i like you guys... i still have a few personal lots/drive to take care of. I'll be keeping one truck/plow for those....lol, no lunchs with laundromat people ( I'm not that didicated)


----------



## Greenmonster

anybody here ever own a v-10 in a Ford Super Duty? looking at another F550 and was considering a gasser this time around. Unless you're going to run it for 200K+ miles, there doesn't seem to be as many benefits to diesel anymore.


----------



## Moss Man

Greenmonster;1467422 said:


> anybody here ever own a v-10 in a Ford Super Duty? looking at another F550 and was considering a gasser this time around. Unless you're going to run it for 200K+ miles, there doesn't seem to be as many benefits to diesel anymore.


There are a couple reasons to have a diesel over a gasser that make sense. The diesel makes it's grunt on the low end where it's needed for what a truck was originally designed for.......work. I have a 6.0 gas in my Chevy and when hauling a heavy load it's constantly reving and searching for a better gear. Yeah, the gas engines have decent hp and torque figures, but they are made in the upper rpm range and listening to them rev so high can be quite annoying. A gas engine with low gears in the pumpkins can be better, but your going to pay dearly at the pump. With the right drivetrain and driver, a diesel can handle most tasks with hardly a downshift.

I run a gas engine because I can't afford the upgrade to a diesel right now, but there's one for me in the future I promise you that.


----------



## Moss Man

I posted this in the photo section, but wanted to show my local homies;


----------



## Mick76

Pete,
I have the exact one... you got a great deal on that!.. if you havnt already, put a 4x4 in the front of the bed so the spreader wont shift forward while hitting banks (or at least next year when you'll be using it) careful though putting pics up, my brother in law smashed one of my shoots and know I know where to get some good parts! LOL......... hows the bed chain? any more adjustment in the bearings? did you check out the spinner shaft bearings? also let me know ive got a few pcs of epdm rubber roofing that you could have to create a shield so the sand/salt doesnt collect on your bumper and cause premature wear..... thats what ive done with mine and it works well


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1467557 said:


> Pete,
> I have the exact one... you got a great deal on that!.. if you havnt already, put a 4x4 in the front of the bed so the spreader wont shift forward while hitting banks (or at least next year when you'll be using it) careful though putting pics up, my brother in law smashed one of my shoots and know I know where to get some good parts! LOL......... hows the bed chain? any more adjustment in the bearings? did you check out the spinner shaft bearings? also let me know ive got a few pcs of epdm rubber roofing that you could have to create a shield so the sand/salt doesnt collect on your bumper and cause premature wear..... thats what ive done with mine and it works well


It looks like if I put a couple 4x4's under the spreader it'll raise it enough for the chute to come forward over the bumper a little more and that will allow the front of the sander to be just about touching the front of the bed......good call on putting another one(4x4) in front of it if need be. The spinner shaft bearings are both new, the chain looks good and has at least 2"-2.5" of adjustment left. The seller gave me all the manuals that came with it originally.The guy I bought it from mentioned having the rubber mud flap type protectors on the back, Ima gonna be doing that before fall. Thanx for the pre-advice and tips on looking at this sander, I looked it over alot more than I might have without your help. I feel secure that I found a good one and in the worst case scenario I can list it next fall and make a decent coin return on my investment. More than likely I'll use it though, it looks pretty kool there in the back of the Chevy and it's the perfect size for the truck.


----------



## unhcp

Thing looks new!


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1467479 said:


> There are a couple reasons to have a diesel over a gasser that make sense. The diesel makes it's grunt on the low end where it's needed for what a truck was originally designed for.......work. I have a 6.0 gas in my Chevy and when hauling a heavy load it's constantly reving and searching for a better gear. Yeah, the gas engines have decent hp and torque figures, *but they are made in the upper rpm range *and listening to them rev so high can be quite annoying. A gas engine with low gears in the pumpkins can be better, but your going to pay dearly at the pump. With the right drivetrain and driver, *a diesel can handle most tasks with hardly a downshift*.
> 
> *I run a gas engine because I can't afford the upgrade to a diesel right now*, but there's one for me in the future I promise you that.


The Revving is for a Small Block V8 engine, not a V10. I do agree about the fuel and affordability of a diesel which is how I ended up with a V10.



Greenmonster;1467422 said:


> anybody here ever own a v-10 in a Ford Super Duty? looking at another F550 and was considering a gasser this time around. Unless you're going to run it for 200K+ miles, there doesn't seem to be as many benefits to diesel anymore.


Granted I have a Dodge, I've driven plenty of SuperDuty V10's because there were some amazing deals out there when I was looking to buy the truck I had previous to my current 99 (I ended up with a 2004 Ram 2500 HEMI from a Ford Dealer that I originally was going to buy a SuperDuty from).

A few things I've noticed regarding a V10 vs V8 vs Diesel:
- V10's make their power off idle just like a Diesel
- V10's have power available NOW, just like a V8 gas (no turbo lag/spooling)
- V10's are thirsty in a 3/4 ton + truck like a V8 gas
- V10's don't spin to make power, my redline is 5,000RPM *Peak torque is 450ft/lbs @ 2800RPM, 400ft/lbs @ 1,000RPM*
- V10's are cheap to own/maintain - 7 quart oil changes and typical gas maintenance. 
- V10's are very cheap to buy as many are scared of the MPG's when in reality if you plan on working the truck, they will get as good or better MPG's than a V8 in a 3/4 ton+ truck. My V10 does better in MPG's than my HEMI did pushing a smaller plow holding less ballast than I currently use. My HEMI had an 8' Xblade with about 600lbs of ballast, my V10 pushes a 9'6" V blade with 700lbs ballast and a truck cap.

Would I like a Diesel? Absolutely. But I want one so I can tune it, run larger tires with a mild lift, and still turn decent MPG's while pushing snow or towing a trailer. If I were to keep the truck stock but use it 90% of the time for plowing or hauling something then I'd stay with the V10. Fuel mileage will be low, but with a V10 the fuel mileage doesn't take as big a hit while loaded vs unloaded like a V8 gas does. The purchase price of a V10 is usually very low as well, just keep that in the back of your mind if you try to re-sell. Sure KBB or NADA may show a nice Retail Price but you can expect less in a real sale situation.

I bought my current truck for under $4,000 with 116k on it in great shape. The identical truck with a diesel in it would've been around $15-$16k - thats a lot of fuel. NADA shows a clean retail of around $7500 for my truck but I had a hard time getting bites at $5500 when I threw it up for sale for the fun of it. Most emails were asking about fuel mileage if thats a good indicator.

Hope this helps and if you are ever in the area and want to drive the truck to get a feel for it, let me know.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah, V10's are very very quiet. They don't sound like a truck but more like a japanese 4cyl car. Ironically while plowing my buddy's driveway in Auburn, while idling, my truck was more quiet than his 2006 Corolla.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I currently have a v10 in my '04 F250SD CC. I've only had it since June of '11, but having hauled tractors/skid steers, and plowed with it this winter, there is no shortage of power. When I was looking at trucks, I considered a diesel, but once I calculated the cost of ownership, along with the up front cost of buying it, the v10 was a no brainer for me. 

Diesel is quite a bit more expensive at the pump, plus, the maintenance and repair costs would probably be double. Plus, in my price range, it was primarily a 6.0 diesel(I only run Fords), so if I did go with that, I would have to put a lot of cash into it just for the peace of mind.

So, based on those calculations, the V10 was the way to go for me.

Good luck.


----------



## plowguy43

Organic's - what was the difference in purchase prices for you on that truck? You don't need to say how much you paid, but about how much more were the diesel's that you were looking at?

When I was shopping for my previous truck and found my 04 Hemi, the V10's were coming in at $5k-$7k cheaper than the same truck with a Diesel. I almost pulled the trigger on a 2006 CCSB 4x4 Lariat with 60k miles selling for $17k, was a real nice truck. If that were a Diesel it would've been nearly $30k


----------



## Mick76

Its going to be 60 out today! Where and whens the meet? I'll start Buff Wild Wings...if you dont like it suggest something else .... This Sunday 3-18?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I paid 13.2K for my truck w/ 113k for mileage. Manifolds were done along with brakes/shocks and a few other minor details...all at the dealership I bought it from in NH.

Diesels were running 3-5k more asking than this truck. I looked at an F350 w/160k on it and the 7.3 PSD, needed a lot more in maintenance work and they were asking $16,900 at the time. Another F250 same year as mine w/ the 6.0 and slightly higher mileage had an asking price of 17K. Both of those were CC like mine. It wasn't as much the asking price, but the price of fuel and looking at the longer term maintenance costs. I average about 12 mph with my truck. If I am going longer distance, I can get it up close to 14. Looking at the difference in mileage and the higher cost of fuel with a diesel, that is where I made my decision.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1468101 said:


> Its going to be 60 out today! Where and whens the meet? I'll start Buff Wild Wings...if you dont like it suggest something else .... This Sunday 3-18?


I can't do this Sunday  I'm headed to Mass for St. Patty's day.

If it ends up being another weekend count me in


----------



## unhcp

I am also out for this Sunday, doing a exhaust manifold on my truck


----------



## neplow

i like mondays better. saturday is the sabbath. sunday is bible church/family day.


monday is find a excuse to take off from work day.


----------



## 06Sierra

Tomorrow is going to be a great day at the range. They are calling for snow and rain! Standing in the rain/snow for four hours is just what I want to do!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I will fill in on the diesel side. I will never buy gas motor again. I know first hand a v10 in a f550 a friends company purchased 8 and 1 6.4 diesel they hate the v10s and are currently looking to trade in all the v10s Mainly because the mpgs are awful. Diesels have better resale case in point organics who above talked about diesel being more with more miles. Most of you are not pulling and hauling every day the poster is a business that will be hauling and working the truck and will see the benefit of a diesel. Just my 2 cents since I know first hand both sides. V10 in a pickup fine in a dump it's a waste espically in an f550


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1468101 said:


> Its going to be 60 out today! Where and whens the meet? I'll start Buff Wild Wings...if you dont like it suggest something else .... This Sunday 3-18?


I won't be able to attend this Sunday or the Sunday after.


----------



## Maine_Train

06Sierra;1468187 said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a great day at the range. They are calling for snow and rain! Standing in the rain/snow for four hours is just what I want to do!


Geez, I was hoping Tuesday would be as nice as today was, if not better, so I could start reorganizing the back of my truck.

It's Mud Season around here, so I don't imagine any outdoor range is exactly dry right now, either. I'd probably want some big pieces of cardboard before I shot any kneeling or prone strings. I know you don't get to put down cardboard in the real world, but I don't think you should have to get all muddied up during training/qualification unless they're doing Simunitions or something.

The last time I was on the range was April of '08, and although it was a sunny day, the ground was pretty soggy. I think there might have been rain in the forecast between the day my group was there and the weekend, when the BLET class was supposed to qualify. Something tells me those folks probably left Augusta with a lot more mud on them than my group did.

Have fun.


----------



## 06Sierra

The range was just plowed out over the weekend. I'm sure it is going to be a nice mess! Fortunately for me I don't have to shoot, I am one of the instructors. I will wait until next Tuesday when they are calling for it to be 52 and sunny to shoot. A only have one spot to kneel for a few rounds. If it is too bad, we will put some cardboard down. We have defensive tactics after that so we can't get everyone too muddy!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

NEUSWEDE;1468201 said:


> I will fill in on the diesel side. I will never buy gas motor again. I know first hand a v10 in a f550 a friends company purchased 8 and 1 6.4 diesel they hate the v10s and are currently looking to trade in all the v10s Mainly because the mpgs are awful. Diesels have better resale case in point organics who above talked about diesel being more with more miles. Most of you are not pulling and hauling every day the poster is a business that will be hauling and working the truck and will see the benefit of a diesel. Just my 2 cents since I know first hand both sides. V10 in a pickup fine in a dump it's a waste espically in an f550


I would agree with this....mine is just a pick up. An F550 I would want the diesel for sure. I also agree that the extra money that you spend up front on a diesel will be made up on the back end if you sell it...I just didn't want to take on a 6.0 and take the chance on it.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1468101 said:


> Its going to be 60 out today! Where and whens the meet? I'll start Buff Wild Wings...if you dont like it suggest something else .... This Sunday 3-18?


Sunday works for me, but it doesn't sound to good for some of the others........perhaps a sat or sun in the near future?


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1468262 said:


> Sunday works for me, but it doesn't sound to good for some of the others........perhaps a sat or sun in the near future?


I have nothing going on in April so, any time in April would be great for me.


----------



## 06Sierra

Well, it didn't rain on us today. It was cold though! The wind didn't help much either.


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad is selling his1999 Toyota Camry 240,000 miles. Strong motor and transmition. New plugs, wires and coil pack put in 10,000 miles ago. Timing belt has been replaced every 50,000 miles and the oil has been changed every 5,000 miles. Needs some minor body work, a brake caliper and 4 tires for a sticker. I want $600 OBO. If anybody is interested PM me.


----------



## ddb maine

OrganicsL&L;1468255 said:


> I would agree with this....mine is just a pick up. An F550 I would want the diesel for sure. I also agree that the extra money that you spend up front on a diesel will be made up on the back end if you sell it...I just didn't want to take on a 6.0 and take the chance on it.


I am late to the party. 1st, diesel defense, Agree with swede 100%. 350- a v10 works. 450-550, diesel.

now onto more important matters. the 6.0l....
because they have been out for so long the problems of the 6.0 are well known, and extensive. Its true. but they all come back to one major problem. Lack of operator maintenance. The 6.0l has to be gone over once a week, and has to be monitored 24/7 in operation. there are things that will happen that will tell you the truck is going to start having problems soon, but looking at a single factory temp guage that goes from black to yellow to red, tells you nothing about what is going on. 
Also the aftermarket has picked up all of fords slack and stepped in. 
Heres how you do it. You find a 6.0 that has just been traded in, theres only one reason they get traded in, you drive it, diagnose the egr and oil cooler issues, then since the dealer is on the hook for the fix, you cover the difference for the aftermarket parts, and they do the rest. you leave in your newly rebuilt 6.0 and follow a schedule for maintenance and make some money.

dang it I fell right into the trap. I swore I wouldn't respond to the 6.0 stuff anymore.


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1468506 said:


> My Dad is selling his1999 Toyota Camry 240,000 miles. Strong motor and transmition. New plugs, wires and coil pack put in 10,000 miles ago. Timing belt has been replaced every 50,000 miles and the oil has been changed every 5,000 miles. Needs some minor body work, a brake caliper and 4 tires for a sticker. I want $600 OBO. If anybody is interested PM me.


My Dad sold the Camry today. He got $600 for it. He probably should have asked for more and came down if he had to.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well it looks like going to have to hook the plow up one more time at least. We got just enough to make it worth dropping the blade


----------



## 06Sierra

Just enough to be a pain! Tomorrow on is supossed to be in the 40' s and higher.


----------



## MSS Mow

bigbadbrad;1468766 said:


> well it looks like going to have to hook the plow up one more time at least. We got just enough to make it worth dropping the blade


6" and still snowing in Machias at 1am. Just got back in from plowing the one subdivision road I got. Gonna wait for it to finish (which hopefully it will in the next hour or so) and then I'll go back out and rototill, I mean plow everything. What a mess this is going to be!!! :realmad::crying:

Oh, and Chris Ewing on WABI Channel 5 said we were going to get 1" or less. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OrganicsL&L

ddb maine;1468638 said:


> I am late to the party. 1st, diesel defense, Agree with swede 100%. 350- a v10 works. 450-550, diesel.
> 
> now onto more important matters. the 6.0l....
> because they have been out for so long the problems of the 6.0 are well known, and extensive. Its true. but they all come back to one major problem. Lack of operator maintenance. The 6.0l has to be gone over once a week, and has to be monitored 24/7 in operation. there are things that will happen that will tell you the truck is going to start having problems soon, but looking at a single factory temp guage that goes from black to yellow to red, tells you nothing about what is going on.
> Also the aftermarket has picked up all of fords slack and stepped in.
> Heres how you do it. You find a 6.0 that has just been traded in, theres only one reason they get traded in, you drive it, diagnose the egr and oil cooler issues, then since the dealer is on the hook for the fix, you cover the difference for the aftermarket parts, and they do the rest. you leave in your newly rebuilt 6.0 and follow a schedule for maintenance and make some money.
> 
> dang it I fell right into the trap. I swore I wouldn't respond to the 6.0 stuff anymore.


I won't have any problem taking on a 6.0 for a 2nd truck. Also, it was a $ thing. I bought my truck with no money down. I didn't want to use the cash I had in the bank, and if I bought the 6.0 I probably would have needed to put out more cash than i wanted. I am beginning to look into a dump truck, and if the right situation presented itself, I would buy one with the 6.0....and probably a lot of pm's to you for guidance!


----------



## 06Sierra

10 inches! And they were saying 6 would be a stretch.


----------



## MSS Mow

Ended up with 10" here too!!! Of course they predicted 1" or less for us! LMAO


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Hey Guys,

Do any of you have storm info for February? My log info is totally gone from the computer....love this technology! Anyway, I know we had a storm on the 1st(not sure how much) and a few little ones around that time, and then nothing. 

This would be for the Portland area.

Thanks in advance for bailing me out!


----------



## plowguy43

I can check tomorrow am.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

plowguy43;1469011 said:


> I can check tomorrow am.


Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## Mick76

OrganicsL&L;1468971 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do any of you have storm info for February? My log info is totally gone from the computer....love this technology! Anyway, I know we had a storm on the 1st(not sure how much) and a few little ones around that time, and then nothing.
> 
> This would be for the Portland area.
> 
> Thanks in advance for bailing me out!


per national weather service:

3/2 portland - jetport 13.4 inches
2/25 portland - deering .3 inch
1/31 portland - jetport 1.8 inches

we had some ice/ freezing rain events in L/A but the national weahter service doesnt always record those

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=GYX&product=PNS


----------



## Mick76

WTF guys?!...an I the only one celebrating st patties day with a few too many?....lol


----------



## 06Sierra

I am at work until midnight. Been here since 8a


----------



## Mick76

I'm going to have about 5 +/- yards of salt left over..... anyone interested? I'd let it go for half of what I bought it for .... $45 yard and I'll load your truck/trailer ... should be available mid April


----------



## bigbadbrad

I was in portland for St. patty's day, was a good time!! went to the pirates game was pretty good!


----------



## mercer_me

Holy sh!t it was hot today! I have never scene it so hot in March. I still have a fair amount of snow in the woods behind my house so, I took my snowmobile out for a little ride.


----------



## unhcp

It has been warm but still you never know, people are saying winter is over. It was only last weekend, 10th of March we got some snow. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a fluke storm by the end of the month that could catch a lot of people off guard.


----------



## Maine_Train

unhcp;1469723 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we got a fluke storm by the end of the month that could catch a lot of people off guard.


Heh. Maybe April 1st, just so Mother Nature can give us another cheap shot.


----------



## unhcp

Bobby, did you ever sell the ford or dodge?


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1469778 said:


> Bobby, did you ever sell the ford or dodge?


Backed out on the Ford, still have my Dodge.

I got stuck beside some guy in a Ford yesterday, said Seaside Landscaping or something like that on the tailgate. I thought I was going to have to get out and push


----------



## plowguy43

I even got a picture of the guy, drove like a madman!


----------



## mercer_me

unhcp;1469723 said:


> It has been warm but still you never know, people are saying winter is over. It was only last weekend, 10th of March we got some snow. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a fluke storm by the end of the month that could catch a lot of people off guard.


I'm expecting another storm before it's all said and done. It's only March 20 and I have scene some of the worst storms in April.


----------



## plowguy43

Will even though you are right I soo hope you are wrong (about getting another storm this season).

My driveway is pure mud and another storm would be hard on the truck and plow. Plus it would just be a pain in the ass.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1469987 said:


> Will even though you are right I soo hope you are wrong (about getting another storm this season).
> 
> My driveway is pure mud and another storm would be hard on the truck and plow. Plus it would just be a pain in the ass.


Ya, I hope we don't get anymore snow either, it will just make a big mess. Plus I want it to dry up so I can cut some more trees on my house lot. Then I'm going to rent an excavator and dig the the stumps up.


----------



## bigbadbrad

nice weather today!! Took my brother's harley out of the basementand fired it up for him, felt good to be back on 2 wheels!!


----------



## 06Sierra

I spent yesterday afternoon at the range. Couldn't have asked for a better day! we had a casualty with an extension cord though. And no, it want me that shot it.


----------



## unhcp

bigbadbrad;1470082 said:


> nice weather today!! Took my brother's harley out of the basementand fired it up for him, felt good to be back on 2 wheels!!


rode mine to work today, nice to be back on 2 wheels!


----------



## plowguy43

Watch out for sand fella's!

By the way, the truck I took a picture of above is Nueswede


----------



## 06Sierra

What a nice day? I managed to get the oil changed and tires rotated on both vehicles. Tomorrows goal is to get the inside of them cleaned.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Yup I rode the bro's bike to work today, then went for a ride during lunch, and then went for a ride after work till dark haha


----------



## mercer_me

I'm headed up to Moosehead Friday to go fishing, I hope there will be enough ice up there to fish.


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1470277 said:


> I'm headed up to Moosehead Friday to go fishing, I hope there will be enough ice up there to fish.


Be careful! Ice is disappearing FAST!!! Lakes are out down this way.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah the lakes by my house are almost all water, which makes me want to get the boat geared up and ready.

Need to run some Seafoam through the DottyB and get her some new gas & plugs after not using her for a year.

Pete - up for some fishin'?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bobby good thing I didn't notice you behind me I probably would had thrown it in reverse. Side note (get ready to make fun of Ford) I had just come from Rowe had to have the F550 towed over, don't ask it hurts too much to talk about it!


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1470363 said:


> Be careful! Ice is disappearing FAST!!! Lakes are out down this way.





plowguy43;1470369 said:


> Yeah the lakes by my house are almost all water, which makes me want to get the boat geared up and ready.


My Dad called up there today and they said that people have 4-wheelers out there still. So, I think I will be okay.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Ok, so I have a 2004 F250 CC V10 4x4. It currently has 135K on it and is beginning to need some pricey repairs....just put 2k into new ball joints/axle joints and complete fluid flush front to back. Probably looking at another $3500 in repairs this year...including some body work on a few small rust areas the carrier bearing, front brakes, u-joints, tires etc. 

So I am trying to roughly calculate the cost of a new F350 Diesel including payment, and fuel....hopefully no repairs for the first 2 years anyway!

I use the truck for work...landscaping/plowing and personal. I don't have any serious city driving, and almost never have major traffic. Much of my driving will be in the 35-50mph range. I'll be putting approximately 30k miles on the truck per year.

So, with payment(currently i'm at $340/MO), fuel and repairs, I'm thinking I may come out approximately 2k ahead in cash out of hand....I'm not including paper loss here.

So what do you think? Buy a new truck or repair the old one and keep on truckin' with her????

BTW, I'm averaging a little under 12mpg with this truck currently....I'm thinking I can pull 18 mpg with a new one....possibly better, but I want to be conservative with the numbers.


----------



## unhcp

tough to say, but if the repairs are getting more than the truck is worth it maybe time to dump it


----------



## plowguy43

OrganicsL&L;1470486 said:


> Ok, so I have a 2004 F250 CC V10 4x4. It currently has 135K on it and is beginning to need some pricey repairs....just put 2k into new ball joints/axle joints and complete fluid flush front to back. Probably looking at another $3500 in repairs this year...including some body work on a few small rust areas the carrier bearing, front brakes, u-joints, tires etc.
> 
> So I am trying to roughly calculate the cost of a new F350 Diesel including payment, and fuel....hopefully no repairs for the first 2 years anyway!
> 
> I use the truck for work...landscaping/plowing and personal. I don't have any serious city driving, and almost never have major traffic. Much of my driving will be in the 35-50mph range. I'll be putting approximately 30k miles on the truck per year.
> 
> So, with payment(currently i'm at $340/MO), fuel and repairs, I'm thinking I may come out approximately 2k ahead in cash out of hand....I'm not including paper loss here.
> 
> So what do you think? Buy a new truck or repair the old one and keep on truckin' with her????
> 
> BTW, I'm averaging a little under 12mpg with this truck currently....I'm thinking I can pull 18 mpg with a new one....possibly better, but I want to be conservative with the numbers.


Are you doing the repairs yourself or paying someone to do it? That is an aweful lot of money for Ball Joints and U-joints. For instance, I replaced both hubs, rotors, and pad's on my Ram (also front Springs and Shocks) for around $500 last Fall. Didn't _*need*_ hubs, but on this truck when you replace the rotors you have to remove the hub and pop out the studs anyways.

A Ball Joint Press can be had for $100 and will pay itself off quick. There are ton's of Pro's for buying a new Diesel - warranty, reliability, nicer interior/ride, "new truck", and the new 6.7 has TON's of power and is a sweet unit (nice tranny too). They are also taking about $11k off the sticker off the 2011's right now sometimes more.


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1470484 said:


> My Dad called up there today and they said that people have 4-wheelers out there still. So, I think I will be okay.


Depends on who the people were with the 4 wheelers. I know some complete idiots that will drive them with 2+ inches. That's crazy, especially this time of year when the ice is melting from the top and bottom.

Regardless, stay safe and have fun!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

huge fire in fort kent last night, the building that my best friend and his fiance live in went up in flames, along with 2 other buildings on main street. I have never seen a fire this big. hey lost everything! TJ that is your cousin Chad, Rodney's son. There was 8 departments that showed up to fight it, they had to suck water out of the river to use to fight it. there was around 7 apartments in the buildings that burned, they burned right to the ground. everything is lost. It is a sad day here in Fort Kent.

http://sjvalley-times.com/bookmark/...arby+apartment+building#.T28NA6MBjlJ.facebook


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Prayers for the families. Maybe we could do a Plowsite "Maine weather" collection for those that lost everything. Keep us posted on what they may need.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well it is now starting to snow up here, there are alot of people in need, I am sure there will be a fund set up for the victums, my friend who lost his place, plows town roads in the winter, and now it is starting to snow up here., he lost all his work clothes, boots gloves everything. I hope we dont get much more snow this year for his sake.


----------



## 06Sierra

Yes, Chad is Holly's cousin. It has been a rough weekend up here. The fire last night and perth-andover, new brunswick has been under water all weekend.


----------



## 06Sierra

Oh, and there was a residential fire in Easton last night as well.


----------



## bigbadbrad

here is a paypal site they set up to recieve donations for the fire victims

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8dcbcd55a50598f04d927139403713ca13

and a facebook page set up to help also

http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/356181317754052/356523941053123/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## bigbadbrad

if the paypal link dont work, they have the link to it in the facebook page


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://www.fiddleheadfocus.com/story/benefit-organizations-victims-fort-kent-fire7298

Here is another link with more info about where to send donations and what not to the fire vitcims. The guy asking for work clothes is my buddy chad, He is the big guy, size 44-32, 3xl tall shirts if anyone was wondering, but they said not send anymore clothes. His spirits are good, but he is stil very bummed out about it all. He told me tonight that he feels horible taking stuff from people, like it is a handout. He is used to working road contstruction in the summer, and plowing in the winter.


----------



## Mick76

you guys ready for the snow thurs?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just heard the weather...not happy! I've been seeding and top dressing lawns all week....and all I did was take the flasher off the roof! Still have the plow out and ready though. Oh well, we new it would happen this way!


----------



## plowguy43

Weather said it wasn't going to do anything in this area. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1471299 said:


> Weather said it wasn't going to do anything in this area. Am I missing something?


Augusta/waterville 1-3, bangor north 2-4, our area coating to 2


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1470577 said:


> Depends on who the people were with the 4 wheelers. I know some complete idiots that will drive them with 2+ inches. That's crazy, especially this time of year when the ice is melting from the top and bottom.
> 
> Regardless, stay safe and have fun!!


Our Moosehead trip was very good again this year. We didn't catch any game fish but, we couldn't get into the deap water becouse of the ice. Tomhegan was packed with a great bunch of people, never seen so many people that just wanted to have a great time. One sled went in just an hour after we got there, about 100 yds out from the marina. They will get it when the ice goes out. I never put my 4-wheeler on the ice.


----------



## 06Sierra

I got my daughters atv ordered today. We are getting her a pink camo 125cc for her birthday. I also got some animals lined up for a farm themed birthday party for my son this summer. My wife goes all out for parties!


----------



## plowguy43

Woke up to 3"s this am. Didn't head out because it was already melting.


----------



## Moss Man

This thread really dies back come warmer weather, I guess it's to be expected. I've starting visiting the chainsaw site more frequently now that the firewood season is upon us.


----------



## unhcp

Snow Sunday? I can only hope.


----------



## Dewey

The heck with the snow bring on the black flies....


----------



## 06Sierra

I am getting ready to dig out the power broom. There is still some snow banks, but i might as well get done what i can for now.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah i got to go get my dad's powerbroom, I might buy my own this year, maybe an echo, one that has the quick detach so I can get some other stuff with it, my Dad's isa shiwandaI think it is called, works good


----------



## 06Sierra

I have a craftsman power unit with a trimmer, brush cutter, blower and broom. The power broom is a stihl


----------



## Mick76

Anyone want a good deal on some left over salt? I have about 5-6 yards left over. $45 a yard and I'll load it for you.


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you guys heard of R and L carriers? They are the ones delivering my daughters fourwheeler. They have offices in Maine, I have never heard of them before.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1472332 said:


> Any of you guys heard of R and L carriers? They are the ones delivering my daughters fourwheeler. They have offices in Maine, I have never heard of them before.


They delivered my new arctic sectional cutting edges last month.... I had no issues with them.....


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife thinks it was them that delivered the kids swing set when we lived in Baileyville. They are making good time. It left Ca on the 29th and made it to Buffalo this morning.


----------



## mercer_me

Kinda off topic but, I have been on vacation this weak. So, I have been cutting 4' Fir and hauling it to Madison Paper. I have hauled two loads so far and tomorrow I'm going to haul another load in. With my Dad's Tundra and his 12'x6.5' utility trailer I can haul around 4000lb of wood, witch gets me around $85. I don't think it's to bad for a few hours of work and a couple gallons of gas. I was just wandering what I can legally weigh with the Tundra and a single axle trailer. I went over the scales at a little over 11,000lb.


----------



## Dewey

What weight do you have your Yota registered for...The weight has to include the trailor and wood... And even you sitting in it... Course then they if your under on total weight they could nail you for over axle weight


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1472534 said:


> What weight do you have your Yota registered for...The weight has to include the trailor and wood... And even you sitting in it... Course then they if your under on total weight they could nail you for over axle weight


I'm not sure what it's registered for. My Dad has non commercial Veteran plates on it. The trailer has a 3500lb axle so, they could probably get me for over axle weight.


----------



## Dewey

I got caught years ago hauling firewood with non-commercial plates.. I think ,but not sure .... regular plates are good for around 6800 lbs.. If your hauling more than this and it does include your trailer and wood you should register for up to that amount... Of course you have to get caught to get in trouble


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1472525 said:


> Kinda off topic but, I have been on vacation this weak. So, I have been cutting 4' Fir and hauling it to Madison Paper. I have hauled two loads so far and tomorrow I'm going to haul another load in. With my Dad's Tundra and his 12'x6.5' utility trailer I can haul around 4000lb of wood, witch gets me around $85. I don't think it's to bad for a few hours of work and a couple gallons of gas. I was just wandering what I can legally weigh with the Tundra and a single axle trailer. I went over the scales at a little over 11,000lb.


with regular plates your registered to 6000lbs, with commercial plates, not boosted, your at 8,000lbs, I had my old powerstroke boosted to 12,000lbs, this current gas job superduty I only went to 10,000lbs, it only was $12 a year more to boost it for me


----------



## ddb maine

Not sure why a trooper doesnt just sit at the scrap yard reading the scale. 9 out of 10 are over wieght. wouldn't even have to break out his own scales. "Not bad $200 in copper eh?" " Here's a $250 overweight tag"


----------



## 06Sierra

Isn't this a wonderful white easter! So much for heading north. Happy Easter guys!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1472856 said:


> Isn't this a wonderful white easter! So much for heading north. Happy Easter guys!


Happy Easter to you to and everybody else!


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup was a white easter up this way!! I spent it running to bangor to pick up a log trailer, was slippery going on the way down bobtail, this is the truck i took down


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1472921 said:


> yup was a white easter up this way!! I spent it running to bangor to pick up a log trailer, was slippery going on the way down bobtail, this is the truck i took down


Nice truck Brad. What does it have for an engine and transmition?


----------



## bigbadbrad

about the only nice thing about it is the drop visor, and the led blinkers, haha it is an old irving truck that was ordered with a 11r22.5 tires, 4.89 rears, a Cat c-13, and heres the kicker, a 6 speed allison 4500 series auto tranny!! It goes allright, but has alot less power then most of the trucks I am used to driving, most of the trucks we work on are at least 550's most 600's, and some 625's with 18 speeds. This was the only used truck we had ready to go, so I am going to use it for my cdl test on friday also, one less thing to worry about during the test also, I hope I pass


----------



## Mick76

Saturday April 21st 8 pm at buffalo wild wings in auburn. UFC and beers.... I'll be there...who's in?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1473271 said:


> Saturday April 21st 8 pm at buffalo wild wings in auburn. UFC and beers.... I'll be there...who's in?


I'll be there, please remind me a day or two in advance though? Sounds like fun.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1473271 said:


> Saturday April 21st 8 pm at buffalo wild wings in auburn. UFC and beers.... I'll be there...who's in?


If the smelts aren't running this weekend then, I will be there.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1473271 said:


> Saturday April 21st 8 pm at buffalo wild wings in auburn. UFC and beers.... I'll be there...who's in?


so pissed I'm going to miss it. I'm at my in-laws this weekend. I definitely want to go and watch a fight though.

Hope everyone is doing well - we picked up a 5th wheel camper a few weeks back, got the hitch installed this past weekend and finally got it. Now we are cleaning it up and getting ready for the summer season.

Still have to pull the boat out and clean that pig out


----------



## Moss Man

Calling for 3"-4" tomorrow, I went ahead and mounted the plow just in case.


----------



## bigbadbrad

haha I hope not! I wrecked my truck last week!! thought they would total it, but they did not. Now I am fixing it up, got most of the parts for it, hey moss do you still got that parts truck? I need a pass rear ext cab door now. found the rest of my parts, truck is going to be quite different when I am done with it this time, I'll post pics as it comes along!


----------



## 06Sierra

What happened Brad?


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1475941 said:


> haha I hope not! I wrecked my truck last week!! thought they would total it, but they did not. Now I am fixing it up, got most of the parts for it, hey moss do you still got that parts truck? I need a pass rear ext cab door now. found the rest of my parts, truck is going to be quite different when I am done with it this time, I'll post pics as it comes along!


Sorry, we sold all the better parts and then sent the ole gal to it's final resting place the salvage yard. If I see any parts I'll let you know though.


----------



## plowguy43

Whats going on ladies? Anyone up for a meet or possibly some fishin?

I'm sure if a few of us who owned boats tossed them in a lake we'd fit everybody


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1475972 said:


> Whats going on ladies? Anyone up for a meet or possibly some fishin?
> 
> I'm sure if a few of us who owned boats tossed them in a lake we'd fit everybody


That sounds like fun to me. I'm done school tomorrow so, I should be able to make it to the one.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1475972 said:


> Whats going on ladies? Anyone up for a meet or possibly some fishin?
> 
> I'm sure if a few of us who owned boats tossed them in a lake we'd fit everybody


I dont fish but if you'd let me drink some beers, Im game!


----------



## bigbadbrad

I was leaving mcdonalds and my steering box locked up, hit the curb, busted the tire, broke the box off the frame, tried to move it out of the way of traffic, caught a trailer and it opened up the passenger side of the truck. My parts are starting to come in, it will be ready by the time the snow flies! haha


----------



## plowguy43

Fishing is mostly about drinking, half the time there isn't even a line in the water. The Dotty B is my Yacht but is a 16'er, we'd need another boat too


----------



## GSullivan

I was wondering about snowfall totals up in the Caribou area? I might be relocating to the area for work and I was wondering about the plowing up there. Thanks in advance for any info. George


----------



## 06Sierra

Average is about 120” a year. The last few years it has been a little below that, no really big storms either. where would you be working up here?


----------



## GSullivan

My wife is interviewing for a job in Presque Isle. I'm still looking myself. I work on a framing crew and plow for a company on a commercial property in the winter. I'd like to find the same gig up in Maine.


----------



## Mick76

BOBBY, WHEN ARE WE GOING!!!!!?????!!!!! I think Ryan wants us to go down to Sebegeo


----------



## 06Sierra

If she is going to work in presque isle, I would look at living in pi or one of the smaller towns just outside. Rt 1 between caribou and pi is nasty in the winter.


----------



## plowguy43

Mike i think Im free the next few weekends. give me a ring.


----------



## mercer_me

What have you guys been up to lately? I graduated college and I'm now taking driver's ed to get my Class A CDL. I got my permit last weak and go for my licence in a few weeks. I can't wait to get because my cousin is supposed to get me into an operators union once I get it and I will be working on the big power line project running equipment.

I also recently bought new tires for my Chevy. I honestly can't believe I plowed all winter with my old ones. I love the Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs on my Dad's Tundra so, I got the same thing for my Chevy. They ride better and are a lot quieter than my old tires. I went two sizes bigger than my old tires, 265-75R16.

















\


----------



## mercer_me

I bought this spare a few weeks ago and I want to sell it. It's a brand new Good Year Wrangler TD (265-75R16) with a 6 bolt 90's style GM rim. I want $75 firm.


----------



## Dewey

Hey Will..... Good to see you made it through college..... Tires look great... I need to buy some before winter too.....I'm also thinking of rigging up a tailgate spreader that I can put on and off to the side of my 1 ton.... I have a new account that does not want sand.they only want salt, and I don't want to empty the sand/ salt mix in the 2yd spreader that is on my truck. I'm going to start lookin soon for one .... Any I deas where to get a deal ??


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1478557 said:


> Hey Will..... Good to see you made it through college..... Tires look great... I need to buy some before winter too.....I'm also thinking of rigging up a tailgate spreader that I can put on and off to the side of my 1 ton.... I have a new account that does not want sand.they only want salt, and I don't want to empty the sand/ salt mix in the 2yd spreader that is on my truck. I'm going to start lookin soon for one .... Any I deas where to get a deal ??


Thanks Dewey. College was not the easiest for me but, I made it through it and I'm glad I did it. You going to run the 6.5 again this winter? I would check out Buyers, they seem to have a lot of tailgate spreaders. Maybe Northern Tool Magazine? You should also watch Craigslist. If I se one I will let you know.


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;1478557 said:


> Hey Will..... Good to see you made it through college..... Tires look great... I need to buy some before winter too.....I'm also thinking of rigging up a tailgate spreader that I can put on and off to the side of my 1 ton.... I have a new account that does not want sand.they only want salt, and I don't want to empty the sand/ salt mix in the 2yd spreader that is on my truck. I'm going to start lookin soon for one .... Any I deas where to get a deal ??


Dewey,
It might be alittle big for you but the price is right... Ive got a stainless steel tarco 1.8 yard sander..... its going to need about 6-700 worth of work but its priced right at $875... you could easily sell this thing for 25-2750 all day long after the new parts are installed... i just dont have the time for this one... just thought id put it out there
Mike


----------



## Dewey

Thanks Mike.... but I do have a 1.8 Stainless on my truck now.... I want to try to put a tailgate spreader on the driver side of the body to use for salt on a parkinglot.. My thought is to be able to put on the tailgate spreader when I need to use it... My 1.8 usually has sand/salt mix and I don't want to always unload it just for a little salt..


I don't know maybe it won't be that easy


----------



## Mick76

Dewey,
Here ya go,,, http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/3082523318.html
and if you get it you owe me a beer at the next meet... and yes i'll take a large!....lol


----------



## 06Sierra

http://www.awaywithgeese.com/awg2_web.nsf?Open

Anyone hear of that? I came across it while looking for ideas to get rid of the geese that are making a mess out of my lawn. I decided to try my own version of it. I have an amber led light for plowing and I plugged it in to my booster pack. In the last three days, we had two geese on the lawn for a very short time this morning. I'll see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you get your moose permit?


----------



## Dewey

Not me.... Been puttung in since day one....


----------



## Mick76

Hey guys,
Im putting my rental house (my former house) on the market. Im replacing the wall to wall carpet with new carpet and Im painting (anyone want to help?..lol) anyway the carpet is in good shape still but with the way the housing market is I need everything to shine.... anyone need some for a rental or camp? Its a plush tan in color and I believe I have about 106 sq yds of it ... And its FREE for the taking just come by and pick it up


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1478855 said:


> Any of you get your moose permit?





Dewey;1478872 said:


> Not me.... Been puttung in since day one....


I didn't get one either but, I can't complain I'm only 19 and I have shot two nice bulls (41" and 47.5" spread). I surprised you didn't get one Dewey, they changed the rules so it's easier for people that have been putting in for a long time to get one.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey, Mick,

I think the three of us should talk.... I have a speedcaster 2. The 2 stage one. I think its 10 cuft. And I'm looking to upgrade. I have a 1.8 torwell but its mostly gone...

Mick send me a pm with some details of the sander, and dewey send me a pm if you want a few photos of what I've got.


----------



## ddb maine

Since I'm techincally inept... heres the sander I have.


----------



## ddb maine

ALRIGHT..... whats the deal here?!? I've seen two of you guys now selling your stuff on CL.... you aren't buying this global warming junk are you


----------



## Mick76

For the right price, everythings for sale!......payup


----------



## ddb maine

very true.
I never heard from Dewey...
Somebody must be building a log cabin.


----------



## Dewey

LOL.... Sorry !!! Yep been really busy !!!Always thinkin about snow but probably won't buy for a bit still considering new...


----------



## ddb maine

thats good news! I'm looking for a 9'6" xv or whatever the fisher v is. trade out the 9'mc.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, this is for you......
http://maine.craigslist.org/bfd/3137968920.html


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1480355 said:


> thats good news! I'm looking for a 9'6" xv or whatever the fisher v is. trade out the 9'mc.


What are you looking to pay? I MIGHT sell my 9.5 mild steel xv and get another xls...


----------



## ddb maine

I'm hoping to trade out the MC for one. I know the V is probably worth more. Is there like a blue book on these things?I should probably start doing my homework. 
I want to convert the plow and the truck to that fleet flex thing, So I dont need to try and remove this frame. If it will fit.


----------



## unhcp

Ha I just sold a plow today in this heat, crazy!

Ddb Maine if you want some help or info I might be of some help.


----------



## ddb maine

unhcp;1480518 said:


> Ha I just sold a plow today in this heat, crazy!
> 
> Ddb Maine if you want some help or info I might be of some help.


Cool. Help away. I dont even know the relative MSRP's of these things.


----------



## ddb maine

The closest "fisher dealer" to me sells golf carts....... and has a HUGE markup. I believe he quoted me $450.00 for a fishstik for the mc.


----------



## unhcp

Just call langs in rye, they have the best prices


----------



## Mick76

unhcp;1480542 said:


> Just call langs in rye, they have the best prices


X2... Thats where Ryan and I picked up our XLS's.. save yourself the installation costs as they are pretty much put together ... on a new setup you could get it done in less then a day (push plate would be the "hardest" part but a XLS or XV will match up to your exsisting plates) even if you've never put one on before...pretty straight forward


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah I thought about giving them a ring. Whats this MC worth? any ideas? or is that something I should discuss with them as well.


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1480573 said:


> Yeah I thought about giving them a ring. Whats this MC worth? any ideas? or is that something I should discuss with them as well.


Ballpark around 2-2.5K with the wiring depending on its condition


----------



## unhcp

I would probably buy it for that price


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1480424 said:


> Ryan, this is for you......
> http://maine.craigslist.org/bfd/3137968920.html


All that for $1!


----------



## ddb maine

I've got snow on my brain..... banks so high the economist in their prius has to gun it and see 12mpg just to get out of side streets.


----------



## ddb maine

whoa, just noticed you dumped the v10 for a ctd?


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1481681 said:


> I've got snow on my brain..... banks so high the economist in their prius has to gun it and see 12mpg just to get out of side streets.


Ive put out three large commercial bids already... wether or nor I get them is another question.....

How are the rest of you guys making out?


----------



## mercer_me

I got my Class A CDL last week. If I don't get a better job than I have now, I will most likely be plowing roads for my uncle in Belgrade. I'm hoping I get a job running equipment on the power line but, if I don't plowing roads will give me some good experience plowing roads. I'm also planning on picking up some more driveways this Winter.


----------



## bigbadbrad

I have been toying with the idea of buying a new truck. Mine has been taking forever to get back going after the wreck, kinda pissing me off. Been a very busy summer!


----------



## Dewey

Still pretty busy sawing logs..... As far as I know I have the same amount of plowing as I have had in past years plus A new store in town with allot of hottop plowing.. ( something I'm not used to ) LOL I wish I coud put together the funds to replace My truck.... Oh Well


----------



## Mick76

Anyone got a good lead on some 12x16.5 skid steer tires? new or gently used....


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1481738 said:


> Still pretty busy sawing logs..... As far as I know I have the same amount of plowing as I have had in past years plus A new store in town with allot of hottop plowing.. ( something I'm not used to ) LOL I wish I coud put together the funds to replace My truck.... Oh Well


Dewey, do you mill log siding as well. or just full logs? I've got a house going up and they want log siding with the corners etc.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1481822 said:


> Dewey, do you mill log siding as well. or just full logs? I've got a house going up and they want log siding with the corners etc.


I saw the Cedar into the rough and have a planer mill turn it into siding..Usually the corners are made out of full logs that they notch to fit the corners and match the sidingl.. At some point I want to get into planing siding ect.... This has been working out pretty good... i also do cedar decking and v-match too.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey PM sent


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1481932 said:


> Dewey PM sent


didn't get P.M.... try again or E-Mail [email protected]..... Cell 323-3577

My PC is going to the shop tommorrow so I won't be here for a few days..


----------



## Mick76

Now that Ive bought my one ton dump, I think I'm getting rid of my 8' Dump insert..... any of you guys game? $1800


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1482928 said:


> Now that Ive bought my one ton dump, I think I'm getting rid of my 8' Dump insert..... any of you guys game? $1800


If I had a 3/4 ton I would definitely be interested. I don't think my 1/2 ton could handle a dump insert.


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys interested, or know someone interested in an 8' Vangaurd Steel Truck Rack (Ladder Rack)? I just bought a 98 Ram Cummins with one on it and I'm selling it as I don't need it. Not rusted out or anything, in really good shape, asking $200.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1485322 said:


> Any of you guys interested, or know someone interested in an 8' Vangaurd Steel Truck Rack (Ladder Rack)? I just bought a 98 Ram Cummins with one on it and I'm selling it as I don't need it. Not rusted out or anything, in really good shape, asking $200.


WTF are you going to do with your black truck now?.... you change your mind as bad as my wife does!


----------



## RepoMan207

This site sucks...I'm just now getting a new post notification! Meanwhile I should've gotten numerous notifications. 

Anyone interested in a new truck this year? I'm selling my 08 f-350 with the 6.4. Comes with a new DPF delete system already installed with a Spartan tuner / teir 3 access. I'm getting 17-24 mpg empty. It only dips to 14.5 with a 7,500 load behind it.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1485326 said:


> WTF are you going to do with your black truck now?.... you change your mind as bad as my wife does!


Ask him about the Subaru deal...talk about a hot potato.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1485326 said:


> WTF are you going to do with your black truck now?.... you change your mind as bad as my wife does!


Dude I keep falling into deals, sold the 12V truck for a few hundred more then I bought it for, lowballed the guy on this 98 which he accepted (under $2000), and am now probably going to fix it up - needs brake lines and some body panel rust repair but runs mint and has about 160k miles. I'll probably sell my V10 unless this truck sells first 



RepoMan207;1485327 said:


> This site sucks...I'm just now getting a new post notification! Meanwhile I should've gotten numerous notifications.
> 
> Anyone interested in a new truck this year? I'm selling my 08 f-350 with the 6.4. Comes with a new DPF delete system already installed with a Spartan tuner / teir 3 access. I'm getting 17-24 mpg empty. It only dips to 14.5 with a 7,500 load behind it.


I'd buy it in a heartbeat but obviously can't right now - how much are you going to be asking?

Oh yeah, here's a pick of the tow home - Gotta hand it to the Toyota (Yes I know its overloaded and the truck is too far forward but it had no brakes and I was using the Ebrake to stop it)


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1485332 said:


> Dude I keep falling into deals, sold the 12V truck for a few hundred more then I bought it for, lowballed the guy on this 98 which he accepted (under $2000), and am now probably going to fix it up - needs brake lines and some body panel rust repair but runs mint and has about 160k miles. I'll probably sell my V10 unless this truck sells first
> 
> I'd buy it in a heartbeat but obviously can't right now - how much are you going to be asking?
> 
> Oh yeah, here's a pick of the tow home - Gotta hand it to the Toyota (Yes I know its overloaded and the truck is too far forward but it had no brakes and I was using the Ebrake to stop it)


$28.5k , she is booking anywhere from 29.5k to 37k ...Depending on how this sale goes on my new truck, I may take less for a quick sale.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1485332 said:


> Dude I keep falling into deals, sold the 12V truck for a few hundred more then I bought it for, lowballed the guy on this 98 which he accepted (under $2000), and am now probably going to fix it up - needs brake lines and some body panel rust repair but runs mint and has about 160k miles. I'll probably sell my V10 unless this truck sells first
> 
> I'd buy it in a heartbeat but obviously can't right now - how much are you going to be asking?
> 
> Oh yeah, here's a pick of the tow home - Gotta hand it to the Toyota (Yes I know its overloaded and the truck is too far forward but it had no brakes and I was using the Ebrake to stop it)


LMAO, is that the best you could do for a tow vehicle? That thing must of got a work out. wesport


----------



## plowguy43

Not bad, I wish I could grab your truck, it'd be perfect. The "Lot" is a little full right now per my wife haha.

Yeah I had an F250 lined up but it was then sold and moved the day I was going to grab a trailer. All that was left was this so I grabbed it ( I didn't want to prolong the deal incase the guy got second thoughts). My V10 was at a body shop getting the door skins repaired so I couldn't use my truck. It was certainly a hairy ride back with no trailer brakes either. Did about 45mph on 95 just north of Waterville to Auburn.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1485334 said:


> $28.5k , she is booking anywhere from 29.5k to 37k ...Depending on how this sale goes on my new truck, I may take less for a quick sale.


Of course you selling me the xls right?.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1485332 said:


> Dude I keep falling into deals, sold the 12V truck for a few hundred more then I bought it for, lowballed the guy on this 98 which he accepted (under $2000), and am now probably going to fix it up - needs brake lines and some body panel rust repair but runs mint and has about 160k miles. I'll probably sell my V10 unless this truck sells first
> 
> I'd buy it in a heartbeat but obviously can't right now - how much are you going to be asking?
> 
> Oh yeah, here's a pick of the tow home - Gotta hand it to the Toyota (Yes I know its overloaded and the truck is too far forward but it had no brakes and I was using the Ebrake to stop it)


You are SSOOOOOOO lucky you didnt get pulled over....whatever money your going to make on it would have gone to the fines the statey would have given you payup


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1485340 said:


> Of course you selling me the xls right?.......Thumbs Up


$4500 and it's yours, I'll just buy another one. My new truck is going to be a F450...so you know what that means...dually! I'm going to need the 10' in the curves.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1485341 said:


> You are SSOOOOOOO lucky you didnt get pulled over....whatever money your going to make on it would have gone to the fines the statey would have given you payup


You should of called me buddy, I wouldn't of charged you.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1485341 said:


> You are SSOOOOOOO lucky you didnt get pulled over....whatever money your going to make on it would have gone to the fines the statey would have given you payup


I past 5 of them on the ride back - yes 5. One even cruised by me on the highway in the passing lane. I needed a new pair of shorts when I got home.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan next time I will call you, at this point I should just buy a damn car trailer. I told my wife that and she's like "What for", I had to look at her and say "Are you serious right now?"


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1485347 said:


> Ryan next time I will call you, at this point I should just buy a damn car trailer. I told my wife that and she's like "What for", I had to look at her and say "Are you serious right now?"


I keep saying the same thing to Sarah...a rental costs me $80 a day, they only go for $4500 with a 10k GVW new. I must rent one atleast a week, every month. Gordon has one I use now and again, but it's bit old and nothing I would trust outside of a 100 mile radius. Uhaul only charges $54 for theirs, but they're small. You should of seen me trying to load a new raptor on one...lets just say that was a no go.

once I got it on, I had to leave the ramps out to accommodate the length...it was about 1/2" off the ground, and the tires were barely on the ramps width wise. I lost about $2500 from that ordeal, plus the rental fee and hotel room that night. Never again.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1485355 said:


> I keep saying the same thing to Sarah...a rental costs me $80 a day, they only go for $4500 with a 10k GVW new. I must rent one atleast a week, every month. Gordon has one I use now and again, but it's bit old and nothing I would trust outside of a 100 mile radius. Uhaul only charges $54 for theirs, but they're small. You should of seen me trying to load a new raptor on one...lets just say that was a no go.
> 
> once I got it on, I had to leave the ramps out to accommodate the length...it was about 1/2" off the ground, and the tires were barely on the ramps width wise. I lost about $2500 from that ordeal, plus the rental fee and hotel room that night. Never again.


Dude how did that thing fit on the uhaul? I rented one of those to pick up a Regular cab short bed ram 1500 with no bed on it and had to deflate the stock 265/70/16's to get it on. That Raptor is much bigger all around! I could barely get the straps over the flat tires and almost damaged the fenders!

The trailer from Windham Rental is so nice I won't go back to uhaul again. I'd ask them how much they want for their used one?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1485362 said:


> Dude how did that thing fit on the uhaul? I rented one of those to pick up a Regular cab short bed ram 1500 with no bed on it and had to deflate the stock 265/70/16's to get it on. That Raptor is much bigger all around! I could barely get the straps over the flat tires and almost damaged the fenders!
> 
> The trailer from Windham Rental is so nice I won't go back to uhaul again. I'd ask them how much they want for their used one?


You *******, that's where I rent mine...you're probably the guy I'm always waiting on lol.

Let's just say I bent one of the fender wells when I DROVE over it lmao. It was a hairy load job, I was afraid I was going to fall off the side of the trailer, especially where it took very little effort to get it to climb over it. I brought my own straps, shackles, chains and binders for securing. As soon as it was on there I jacked the truck up by the rear end, slid the ramps in as far as I could, and strapped them, then dropped the truck onto them...that's when I saw the clearance issue. I knew I couldn't do it at that point. If I had, it would of been raining sparks from Hartford to Panama City with every bump I hit. What a sweet truck though, I wish I had a chance to play with it before retuning it to the dealer.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1485369 said:


> You *******, that's where I rent mine...you're probably the guy I'm always waiting on lol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Look what the heck hes hauling it with!


----------



## Mick76

On a side note, did you guys see that guy mike in auburn (not me) that buys/sells plows is going out of biz? ... hes got his building up for sale and his equipment inside... im assuming hes going out of biz since hes selling everything but I could be wrong....


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1485369 said:


> You *******, that's where I rent mine...you're probably the guy I'm always waiting on lol.
> 
> Let's just say I bent one of the fender wells when I DROVE over it lmao. It was a hairy load job, I was afraid I was going to fall off the side of the trailer, especially where it took very little effort to get it to climb over it. I brought my own straps, shackles, chains and binders for securing. As soon as it was on there I jacked the truck up by the rear end, slid the ramps in as far as I could, and strapped them, then dropped the truck onto them...that's when I saw the clearance issue. I knew I couldn't do it at that point. If I had, it would of been raining sparks from Hartford to Panama City with every bump I hit. What a sweet truck though, I wish I had a chance to play with it before retuning it to the dealer.


LOL sorry, its a nice trailer and the deal isn't much more then renting a sketchy Uhaul trailer that your not sure if its even going to make it. The uhaul went up in price too which sucks.

So because you couldn't fit the truck on the trailer you had to pass on the deal?



Mick76;1485372 said:


> On a side note, did you guys see that guy mike in auburn (not me) that buys/sells plows is going out of biz? ... hes got his building up for sale and his equipment inside... im assuming hes going out of biz since hes selling everything but I could be wrong....


Good, karma is a "female dog"


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1485374 said:


> LOL sorry, its a nice trailer and the deal isn't much more then renting a sketchy Uhaul trailer that your not sure if its even going to make it. The uhaul went up in price too which sucks.
> 
> So because you couldn't fit the truck on the trailer you had to pass on the deal?
> 
> Yeah, I was heading to the Florida Keys to pickup a boat and trailer, I had to hve something that I could drop off down there.
> 
> Good, karma is a "female dog"


that aint no lie!


----------



## unhcp

Mick76;1485372 said:


> On a side note, did you guys see that guy mike in auburn (not me) that buys/sells plows is going out of biz? ... hes got his building up for sale and his equipment inside... im assuming hes going out of biz since hes selling everything but I could be wrong....


say what?

no way! I should buy that up!


----------



## plowguy43

Yes you should. just remember he paid half or less then his asking price for all of it


----------



## unhcp

Mick76;1485372 said:


> On a side note, did you guys see that guy mike in auburn (not me) that buys/sells plows is going out of biz? ... hes got his building up for sale and his equipment inside... im assuming hes going out of biz since hes selling everything but I could be wrong....


I guess he bought a newer building and is looking to expand into mass, so that rumor is dispelled.


----------



## Mick76

unhcp;1485393 said:


> I guess he bought a newer building and is looking to expand into mass, so that rumor is dispelled.


really? at least he'll be out of my neck fo the woods..... I d like to buy the building but hes asking too much at 275K


----------



## plowguy43

The plow reselling business is that good that he wants to expand into mass? I still have a hard time believing people sell him their plows for his lowball offers.


----------



## unhcp

I personally don't have a problem with him, his business attitude is a little rude for me but on the other hand he is straight up with on his low ball offers:laughing:

He does pretty well on the installations, plus how many people besides a hand full are really out there buying used plows? eventually if I don't buy or a few of my contacts then it sits around and he will scoop it up for cheap because someone needs the cash.


----------



## plowguy43

Ok all, lets get together before the fall arrives. Who's up for a couple beers and burgers in the next few weekends?

Oh yeah, already have someone interested in the 98 CTD...


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1485743 said:


> Ok all, lets get together before the fall arrives. Who's up for a couple beers and burgers in the next few weekends?
> 
> Oh yeah, already have someone interested in the 98 CTD...


Where?.. you know Im game... I think Petes itchin for a get together also....


----------



## unhcp

I would be in on the right day


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you guys know of someone that would be interested in a Jotul propane stove? It was in the house when we bought it, no propane tank hooked up. The previous owners only used it 3 or 4 times and I never have. I want to get a coal stove and put it where this is. http://www.jotul.com/en-US/wwwjotul...as/Gas-stoves/Jotul-GF-200-DV-II-Lillehammer/


----------



## 06Sierra

I believe it comes set up to burn natural gas but was converted for propane. I found a little bag of parts from when the conversion was done.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1485743 said:


> Ok all, lets get together before the fall arrives. Who's up for a couple beers and burgers in the next few weekends?


I'm very interested. Let me know where and when.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm up for a meet, yes.

I'll buy a beer for anyone who posts up a photo of a decent salt/sand shed, something that I can store my JD 310D under at the same time. Doesn't have to be fancy, just a low budget roof for the salt and loader.


----------



## plowguy43

Well is Auburn the place to go or maybe Augusta? Maybe even Ricks in Naples on the causeway which I know is a hike for some but is a fun place. I'm available any weekend after this one so far.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1485788 said:


> I'm up for a meet, yes.
> 
> I'll buy a beer for anyone who posts up a photo of a decent salt/sand shed, something that I can store my JD 310D under at the same time. Doesn't have to be fancy, just a low budget roof for the salt and loader.


Why not just build a frame out of rough cut and put a metal roof on it? Do I still get a beer?


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1485788 said:


> I'm up for a meet, yes.
> 
> I'll buy a beer for anyone who posts up a photo of a decent salt/sand shed, something that I can store my JD 310D under at the same time. Doesn't have to be fancy, just a low budget roof for the salt and loader.


Tell me how to posts pics from my album and I will show you...... Otherwise I think there may be a pic on My F.B page


----------



## Moss Man

Dewey;1485829 said:


> Tell me how to posts pics from my album and I will show you...... Otherwise I think there may be a pic on My F.B page


I'm no expert on posting photos other than what I do with photobucket. Is your facebook name Dewey?


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1485822 said:


> Well is Auburn the place to go or maybe Augusta? Maybe even Ricks in Naples on the causeway which I know is a hike for some but is a fun place. I'm available any weekend after this one so far.


Naples isn't that far out of the way for me. If we did go there and anyone north or east of my place wants to hitch a ride, that works for me. The only weekend I have solid plans for is Sept 8th-9th.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1485827 said:


> Why not just build a frame out of rough cut and put a metal roof on it? Do I still get a beer?


I should learn to multi-quote!

You know I'll buy you a beer whether you are helpful or not, that's the kinda guy I am. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76

Pete, How much salt are you going to need this season? are you going straight or sand/salt mix?


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1485840 said:


> I'm no expert on posting photos other than what I do with photobucket. Is your facebook name Dewey?


F.b. name is Duane Jewett.... But the picture is in my Deweys Lumber F.B. page


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1485846 said:


> Pete, How much salt are you going to need this season? are you going straight or sand/salt mix?


It's hard to say, I don't have any commercial accounts as of right now. I mostly want a salt/sand mix and it will be for myself and my residential customers when needed. Between my driveway, my parents driveway and the connector between them, we must have around a thousand feet of linear surface to sand. I usually have a dozen or so residential driveways on top of that, but it's hard to say how many of them will actually want their driveways sanded from time to time. I might run a couple small ads for sanding too. So I really didn't answer your question on a specific amount...........did I?


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1485875 said:


> It's hard to say, I don't have any commercial accounts as of right now. I mostly want a salt/sand mix and it will be for myself and my residential customers when needed. Between my driveway, my parents driveway and the connector between them, we must have around a thousand feet of linear surface to sand. I usually have a dozen or so residential driveways on top of that, but it's hard to say how many of them will actually want their driveways sanded from time to time. I might run a couple small ads for sanding too. So I really didn't answer your question on a specific amount...........did I?


You should run for public office!


----------



## Mick76

Bobby..... Lets just have the meet at that place your always talking about in portland.... whats it called?...oh ya "the underground?"


----------



## Moss Man

"The Underground" ?? Isn't that a top secret gay bar or something?


----------



## plowguy43

Yes it is just behind "the closet" great views if you know what I mean.


----------



## Moss Man

We seem to be no closer to a date or place to meet? ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1485822 said:


> Well is Auburn the place to go or maybe Augusta? Maybe even Ricks in Naples on the causeway which I know is a hike for some but is a fun place. I'm available any weekend after this one so far.


Augusta or Auburn will work for me. Portland is to far for me though.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1485743 said:


> Ok all, lets get together before the fall arrives. Who's up for a couple beers and burgers in the next few weekends?
> 
> Oh yeah, already have someone interested in the 98 CTD...





plowguy43;1485822 said:


> Well is Auburn the place to go or maybe Augusta? Maybe even Ricks in Naples on the causeway which I know is a hike for some but is a fun place. I'm available any weekend after this one so far.





Moss Man;1486050 said:


> We seem to be no closer to a date or place to meet? ussmileyflag


I'm up for a meet. I'm pretty busy until the 8th at this point. Rick's is a good place to meet!


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1486073 said:


> Augusta or Auburn will work for me. Portland is to far for me though.


If it does end up being at Rick's in Naples, you can ride with me. My place is only 25 minutes from Mercer, you jump off 2 at Farmington Falls and take the Ridge Road through Chesterville and Fayette then on to Livermore Falls.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1486094 said:


> If it does end up being at Rick's in Naples, you can ride with me. My place is only 25 minutes from Mercer, you jump off 2 at Farmington Falls and take the Ridge Road through Chesterville and Fayette then on to Livermore Falls.


Ok Moss Man, that sounds good to me. Do you know Warren (Smitty) Smith? He lives in Livermore Falls and he works for the town DOT.


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1486101 said:


> Ok Moss Man, that sounds good to me. Do you know Warren (Smitty) Smith? He lives in Livermore Falls and he works for the town DOT.


Yeah, he lives a couple miles from me. I have talked to him a couple times in the last 6 months, we are both wheeler dealers so we cross each others paths occasionally. He might not know me by name, just by sight I imagine.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1486101 said:


> Ok Moss Man, that sounds good to me. Do you know Warren (Smitty) Smith? He lives in Livermore Falls and he works for the town DOT.


Will, are you going back to school this year?


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1486102 said:


> Yeah, he lives a couple miles from me. I have talked to him a couple times in the last 6 months, we are both wheeler dealers so we cross each others paths occasionally. He might not know me by name, just by sight I imagine.


He is a wicked good guy. He is a good friend of my family. He is a wicked wheeler and dealer, when ever I need to sell or buy something I talk to him.



RepoMan207;1486103 said:


> Will, are you going back to school this year?


No, the program I was in is a one year program. I got my Class A CDL last month and I'm currently looking for a job running equipment or driving truck if I can. I have been applying to a lot of places but not having much luck. I'm willing to work any where and do just about any thing, I know I'm not going to start out at the top. As bad as I hate to, I might end up working in the woods and living in a logging camp all week.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1486109 said:


> He is a wicked good guy. He is a good friend of my family. He is a wicked wheeler and dealer, when ever I need to sell or buy something I talk to him.
> 
> No, the program I was in is a one year program. I got my Class A CDL last month and I'm currently looking for a job running equipment or driving truck if I can. I have been applying to a lot of places but not having much luck. I'm willing to work any where and do just about any thing, I know I'm not going to start out at the top. As bad as I hate to, I might end up working in the woods and living in a logging camp all week.


No, no, you can find work. I know first hand how hard it is to get your first driving job...usually it's with a half baked company if your looking for local work, but you can rise from there pretty easy. You might consider driving OTR for a little while...Swift, JB Hunt, Schneider...alot of the bigger companies will take you right out of school. Despite what everyone says, a good 6-8 months on the road will get you a job just about anywhere after that. It's just a matter of putting in your dues. If you need help with your resume or a reference, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1486114 said:


> No, no, you can find work. I know first hand how hard it is to get your first driving job...usually it's with a half baked company if your looking for local work, but you can rise from there pretty easy. You might consider driving OTR for a little while...Swift, JB Hunt, Schneider...alot of the bigger companies will take you right out of school. Despite what everyone says, a good 6-8 months on the road will get you a job just about anywhere after that. It's just a matter of putting in your dues. If you need help with your resume or a reference, don't hesitate to ask.


I can't drive OTR or hasmat because I'm only 19. I'm going to keep looking and I really appreciate you being a reference, I will PM you if I need you. I'd rather run equipment but, I will drive truck if I have to.


----------



## unhcp

ricks in naples is ok for me


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1485788 said:


> I'm up for a meet, yes.
> 
> I'll buy a beer for anyone who posts up a photo of a decent salt/sand shed, something that I can store my JD 310D under at the same time. Doesn't have to be fancy, just a low budget roof for the salt and loader.


 I used Jersey Barriers.... Piled Em 3 high then put a 6 foot wooden stud wall ,with metal roofing....
My building is big enough to stockpile 100yds of sand salt mix,,,,


----------



## Moss Man

Dewey;1486148 said:


> I used Jersey Barriers.... Piled Em 3 high then put a 6 foot wooden stud wall ,with metal roofing....
> My building is big enough to stockpile 100yds of sand salt mix,,,,


I was able to look at the photo, very nice indeed. If you make this meet, the first beer is on me.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1486151 said:


> I was able to look at the photo, very nice indeed. If you make this meet, the first beer is on me.


.................


----------



## Mick76

So its Rick in Naples... My vote is sunday sept 9th at 1...work for everyone?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1486153 said:


> So its Rick in Naples... My vote is sunday sept 9th at 1...work for everyone?


I'm actually out of state that weekend, but no big deal.


----------



## plowguy43

Ricks on the 9th should work. should we call it done then? Ill get in touch with Pete (bacwudzme) since we've been playing phone tag all month.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well got my truck just about done now after the wreck this spring. What you guys think?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1486189 said:


> Ricks on the 9th should work. should we call it done then? Ill get in touch with Pete (bacwudzme) since we've been playing phone tag all month.


Sounds good to me. I can get in this place right? I'm only 19.


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks good Brad.


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1486214 said:


> Sounds good to me. I can get in this place right? I'm only 19.


I had offered up a ride form my place, but I'm out of town that weekend and can't make it. Sorry.


----------



## Moss Man

Heard a little blip on the Maine News tonight about the Farmer's Almanac being released and it says cold and snow for our region. Records show that the weather portion of the Almanac is right 83% of the time.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1486117 said:


> I can't drive OTR or hasmat because I'm only 19. I'm going to keep looking and I really appreciate you being a reference, I will PM you if I need you. I'd rather run equipment but, I will drive truck if I have to.


Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that silly law. I know your primary career choice is equipment, but if you lock down the driving part, your desire & schooling will carry you to where you want to be. You'll get there. Even though I had driven big hook (Heavy Duty Wrecker) off the books for more then 5 years, I had to start out driving a cement truck. Again...a half baked operation with crappy equipment, but it was ink on the paper. Check out lumber yards, drywall suppliers, dump truck & excavating companies, public works is a good one too. Best of luck and let me know if you need help.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1486189 said:


> Ricks on the 9th should work. should we call it done then? Ill get in touch with Pete (bacwudzme) since we've been playing phone tag all month.


I'm cool with that.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1486117 said:


> I can't drive OTR or hasmat because I'm only 19. I'm going to keep looking and I really appreciate you being a reference, I will PM you if I need you. I'd rather run equipment but, I will drive truck if I have to.


My Brother worked driving truck for a logging company.... He drove for the guy for a couple of years and then went to work fo Bouchards..... He loves it ... Be patient... it will come sooner than you think ... The next thing you know you will be like me 5o , and wondering where hte time went LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Will there is no age reztriction at Ricks


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1486446 said:


> Will there is no age reztriction at Ricks


If Its nice out that day we could meet somewhere and take the cobra down.... just bring a change of shorts when you dirty yourself! :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

That cobra is a unicorn. I'll believe it when I see it Ha!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1486449 said:


> That cobra is a unicorn. I'll believe it when I see it Ha!


First I'm hearing of this Cobra. What are we talking about...the OMC Cobra?


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1486410 said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that silly law. I know your primary career choice is equipment, but if you lock down the driving part, your desire & schooling will carry you to where you want to be. You'll get there. Even though I had driven big hook (Heavy Duty Wrecker) off the books for more then 5 years, I had to start out driving a cement truck. Again...a half baked operation with crappy equipment, but it was ink on the paper. Check out lumber yards, drywall suppliers, dump truck & excavating companies, public works is a good one too. Best of luck and let me know if you need help.





Dewey;1486418 said:


> My Brother worked driving truck for a logging company.... He drove for the guy for a couple of years and then went to work fo Bouchards..... He loves it ... Be patient... it will come sooner than you think ... The next thing you know you will be like me 50 , and wondering where hte time went LOL


I have applied to quite a few places, Oakhurst, Hamond Lumber, Gagne Concrete, EL Vining, Cianbro, H.O. Buchard, Maine DOT, Nitram, Sappi, and a few other companies. I'm sure something will come up soon. I'm going to get laid off pretty soon at Pine Tree Camp. I was thinking about working in the woods this Winter if I have to and then next Summer maybe get into a construction company.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1486453 said:


> First I'm hearing of this Cobra. What are we talking about...the OMC Cobra?


The car in my Avatar........


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1486456 said:


> I have applied to quite a few places, Oakhurst, Hamond Lumber, Gagne Concrete, EL Vining, Cianbro, H.O. Buchard, Maine DOT, Nitram, Sappi, and a few other companies. I'm sure something will come up soon. I'm going to get laid off pretty soon at Pine Tree Camp. I was thinking about working in the woods this Winter if I have to and then next Summer maybe get into a construction company.


When I lost my job in the paper industry 4 years ago I went to the Region 9 school in Mexico and got my CDL Class A with all the endorsements. When we signed up for a Federal Grant to take the course, the people told us that we'd need to be willing to take over the rode jobs for a year or two to get anyone local to hire us after that. I have never logged one hour in a truck, I went ahead and worked for myself so I didn't need it after all. I did, however, apply to many trucking companies in the Lewiston Auburn region and even the over the road trucking companies wanted some experience. So, the question is, how the hell are you suppose to get a start in this? I don't have the clear answer. I was also told that if you buy a dump truck or a pulp truck and haul for yourself, those hours don't count at the big companies towards experience for tractor trailer driving. It all boils down to what these larger companies have to pay for insurance, the can't afford to have non experienced drivers, the insurance companies won't write policies on them.

Jobs are tight in the trucking industry even in spite of the fact that there are tons of people retiring from the profession in the next 5 years.With trucking companies going out of business left and right in the last 5-6 years, there are alot of truckers with 10-20 years of experience looking for jobs and their going to be the first choice because of the sheer experience factor.

I'm not trying to discourage you, just trying to share what experience I have found on this subject.


----------



## Mick76

Mick76;1486448 said:


> If Its nice out that day we could meet somewhere and take the cobra down.... just bring a change of shorts when you dirty yourself! :laughing:


and SOMEONE changed the word to "dirty"..... :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1486462 said:


> the can't afford to have non experienced drivers, the insurance companies won't write policies on them.


I beg to differ.... you should see what I see at that truckstop!..... All I can say is SOMEONES hiring the inexperienced!


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1486464 said:


> I beg to differ.... you should see what I see at that truckstop!..... All I can say is SOMEONES hiring the inexperienced!


You can never totally rule out stupid, it's everywhere......to the point where I suspect there is rampant low level mad cow disease.


----------



## plowguy43

Will just keep networking and getting your face seen. Getting a decent job is more about who you know not what you know.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1486464 said:


> I beg to differ.... you should see what I see at that truckstop!..... All I can say is SOMEONES hiring the inexperienced!


inexperienced in the english language. The shear number of them is completely baffling. talk about cutting corners in safety. These guys don't log, they dont stop at weigh stations and they apparently don't need sleep. Its bad in any industry, but trucking is getting tough.
I would use it as an advantage in a construction company, if you know your stuff around a site you'll be at the upper part of a list because you can drive anything.

just my .02, which isnt gold.

Mick, still fighting with the customer for payment, big surprise, its our lovely uncle sam.
If the money comes through and you still have the sander we will talk.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1486469 said:


> Will just keep networking and getting your face seen. Getting a decent job is more about who you know not what you know.


more true these days than ever.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1486461 said:


> The car in my Avatar........


ohhhhhh, that unicorn!


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1486468 said:


> You can never totally rule out stupid, it's everywhere......to the point where I suspect there is rampant low level mad cow disease.


Ain't that the truth. It's actually pretty comical watching the so called "professional" drivers back up. If you see a Swift, JB Hunt, or Werner truck...stay clear.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes Ryan its certainly a mythical creature. We'll see bigfoot before we see the cobra.

So who's in for the meet? Ricks is a cool spot right by the lake...the "views" are very nice on a sunny day.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1486462 said:


> When I lost my job in the paper industry 4 years ago I went to the Region 9 school in Mexico and got my CDL Class A with all the endorsements. When we signed up for a Federal Grant to take the course, the people told us that we'd need to be willing to take over the rode jobs for a year or two to get anyone local to hire us after that. I have never logged one hour in a truck, I went ahead and worked for myself so I didn't need it after all. I did, however, apply to many trucking companies in the Lewiston Auburn region and even the over the road trucking companies wanted some experience. So, the question is, how the hell are you suppose to get a start in this? I don't have the clear answer. I was also told that if you buy a dump truck or a pulp truck and haul for yourself, those hours don't count at the big companies towards experience for tractor trailer driving. It all boils down to what these larger companies have to pay for insurance, the can't afford to have non experienced drivers, the insurance companies won't write policies on them.
> 
> Jobs are tight in the trucking industry even in spite of the fact that there are tons of people retiring from the profession in the next 5 years.With trucking companies going out of business left and right in the last 5-6 years, there are alot of truckers with 10-20 years of experience looking for jobs and their going to be the first choice because of the sheer experience factor.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you, just trying to share what experience I have found on this subject.


You HAVE to fudge the application...there is no way around it. It's just common practice. There is seminars and conferences put on by the ATA and NTA that actually teaches Dispatchers, HR reps, and Safety Instructors on how to get around FMCSA regulations & insurance guidelines.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1486490 said:


> Yes Ryan its certainly a mythical creature. We'll see bigfoot before we see the cobra.
> 
> So who's in for the meet? Ricks is a cool spot right by the lake...the "views" are very nice on a sunny day.


Actually, I've seen the unicorn with big foot in it. But it would be nice to see it again...doing a brake stand on the naples strip!

The "views" should be pretty dismal by then I would think...but your absolutely right, it's a great spot for spectating. I'll be there.


----------



## plowguy43

I ran into drew aka Dmcarpentry and he seems to be in for the meet as well


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1486679 said:


> I ran into drew aka Dmcarpentry and he seems to be in for the meet as well


speaking of unicorns!........ :laughing:


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1486688 said:


> speaking of unicorns!........ :laughing:


Why don't you just show up with Dmcarpentry in the Cobra with you?


----------



## mercer_me

I got an interview for Maine DOT on September 13. I think I would like working for the state and the shop I applied for is only five minutes from my house.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1486847 said:


> I got an interview for Maine DOT on September 13. I think I would like working for the state and the shop I applied for is only five minutes from my house.


HEY! congrats bud!

An interview is a start!


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1486868 said:


> HEY! congrats bud!
> 
> An interview is a start!


Thanks. An interview is a good start. Even if I don't get the job at least I got my name out there and when they do more hiring it will help.


----------



## ddb maine

Its the first of many im sure. keep up the ambition.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1486706 said:


> Why don't you just show up with Dmcarpentry in the Cobra with you?


I'll bring Santa and the Easter bunny


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone in need of some 17" tires, Load range E? I got a set of 4 Pirelli Scorpion ATR 245/70/17 Load range E, all even wear with 12/32's (a hair more) on each tire. Selling the set for $450. 

Brand new they have 15/32's of tread just an FYI.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1486981 said:


> I'll bring Santa and the Easter bunny


Thats it! I'm bringing the wig!........ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Nice! Well I sold the 98 CTD in under 6 hours. Made a pretty penny but am kicking myself for not asking at least $500 more, my inbox is full of 24 people asking about it. Oh well on to the next purchase ;-)


----------



## Mick76

Anyone around Augusta? http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3246923342.html


----------



## bigbadbrad

anyone has truckside wiring and mount 2011 chevy silverado 1500? or know where to get them used.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1486895 said:


> Thanks. An interview is a good start. Even if I don't get the job at least I got my name out there and when they do more hiring it will help.


Will, congrats bud, & best of luck! I think that would be a natural setting for you.


----------



## Moss Man

I know full well this isn't the place for this, however, I am fostering a 6 year old black lab and he needs a good home. He is an excellent dog. There would be some heavy screening for whoever might be interested, he deserves the best home I can possibly find. If anyone has any interest, pm me and we can discuss the specifics. I might as well be right to the point, he should be in a home with no small children or cats unless you have advanced dog training skills.


----------



## Mick76

head count for ricks this sunday at 1:00.... who's going besides me?


----------



## Dewey

Weekends are firewood days for me for a while .... I have 10 Cord of tree lenght that needs to be sawed split and ready before snow !!


----------



## unhcp

I should be in unless I'm doing a deal!


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1488111 said:


> Will, congrats bud, & best of luck! I think that would be a natural setting for you.


Thanks, I think it would be a good place for me.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Hey Guys

Its been a while since i have visited the site. Just decided to sell my plows and thought that there may be someone interested on the site.

Hope all is well

DM

I would come meet you mike but this is my drill weekend of course.

http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/3259254792.html ( EZV PLOW)

http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/3259276467.html (daniels pull plow)

207-415-1707


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1488627 said:


> head count for ricks this sunday at 1:00.... who's going besides me?


I'll be over.



dmcarpentry;1488856 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Its been a while since i have visited the site. Just decided to sell my plows and thought that there may be someone interested on the site.
> 
> Hope all is well
> 
> DM
> 
> I would come meet you mike but this is my drill weekend of course.
> 
> 207-415-1707


How is it we always F that up brother.


----------



## dmcarpentry

First weekend of the month my friend


----------



## plowguy43

This was the second weekend, did the holiday push it back?

Great time at Ricks with Mike and Ryan. The 3 of us had a great time, nice seeing you again boys.


----------



## dmcarpentry

your right weekend pushed it back 

any talent at ricks or did they all go back to school


----------



## plowguy43

One of the cole farms twins from the commercials works there and is pretty hot and our waitress was cute too. No one was on the lake and we were pretty much the only ones outside.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1489022 said:


> One of the cole farms twins from the commercials works there and is pretty hot and our waitress was cute too.


Drew or Dylan might have had a chance if they'd of showed up! :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1486985 said:


> Anyone in need of some 17" tires, Load range E? I got a set of 4 Pirelli Scorpion ATR 245/70/17 Load range E, all even wear with 12/32's (a hair more) on each tire. Selling the set for $450.
> 
> Brand new they have 15/32's of tread just an FYI.


Bobby... he states he'll take something close..... http://maine.craigslist.org/wan/3261911900.html


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1489099 said:


> Drew or Dylan might have had a chance if they'd of showed up! :laughing:


Yeah seriously, I could've set Dylan up again just to have him not seal the deal!



Mick76;1489119 said:


> Bobby... he states he'll take something close..... http://maine.craigslist.org/wan/3261911900.html


Thanks bro, I just emailed him we'll see.

I'm still drooling over the Cobra, that car is amazing.


----------



## plowguy43

Figured I'd toss this out there if any of you are interested. I spoke with my buddy last night and he's thinking of selling his 2008 F350 Crew 6.4 and keeping his 2005 F250 Scab 6.0.

Details-
2008 F350 6.4 Crew Cab Lariat
- Black ext 
- Tan Leather interior
- 50k miles
- SCT Spartan Tunes with DPF/Cat Delete (he still has them and will give them to new owner)
- New 35"x12.5"x20" MasterCraft tires (MT's, not sure of the exact name)
- 2" Lift front and rear
Mint condition, really is a beautiful truck with every option but Nav

He's asking $35k but will negotiate a bit. I think I posted a picture a few pages back but can see if I can find it.


----------



## unhcp

nice truck! I almost bought that same truck last week


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1489161 said:


> I'm still drooling over the Cobra, that car is amazing.


Thanks.... 
And for those of you wondering, no Bobby doesnt look good in a wig....... :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

LOL - your still drooling over that aren't ya!


----------



## mercer_me

night I was on I-95 south bound doing about 65mph in my 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L and the engine shut off. I costed into the break down lane and shut the key off and tried to start it again and it will turn over but not start. With the key in the on position the orange information center thing will flash and go through every thing it says. I just talked to my cousin (who went to Northern Maine Community College's 2 year Automotive Technology program) and he said since the orange information center thing flashes and goes through every code, it needs to be put on a scan tool to see if there is a bigger problem. So, I hauled it to a mechanic I know that worked at Hight Chevrolet for years until he opened his own shop and I think he will be able to figure it out. You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1489706 said:


> night I was on I-95 south bound doing about 65mph in my 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L and the engine shut off. I costed into the break down lane and shut the key off and tried to start it again and it will turn over but not start. With the key in the on position the orange information center thing will flash and go through every thing it says. I just talked to my cousin (who went to Northern Maine Community College's 2 year Automotive Technology program) and he said since the orange information center thing flashes and goes through every code, it needs to be put on a scan tool to see if there is a bigger problem. So, I hauled it to a mechanic I know that worked at Hight Chevrolet for years until he opened his own shop and I think he will be able to figure it out. You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power.


I wonder if its your fuse box under the hood... my 2001 8.1 and my fathers 04 did something similiar.....


----------



## bigbadbrad

check your mega fuse in the engine compartment fuse box, its the big one, sounds to me like thats your problem, seen it before on trucks like yours. then after that you gotta figure out why the fuse popped! have fun!!


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1489706 said:


> night I was on I-95 south bound doing about 65mph in my 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L and the engine shut off. I costed into the break down lane and shut the key off and tried to start it again and it will turn over but not start. With the key in the on position the orange information center thing will flash and go through every thing it says. I just talked to my cousin (who went to Northern Maine Community College's 2 year Automotive Technology program) and he said since the orange information center thing flashes and goes through every code, it needs to be put on a scan tool to see if there is a bigger problem. So, I hauled it to a mechanic I know that worked at Hight Chevrolet for years until he opened his own shop and I think he will be able to figure it out. You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power.


I got to agree Will, the 4.6 /Tundra (Seqouia in my case) definitely impressed me with how well it towed. I was over weight towing my 98.5 Cummins and the truck never got hot or really complained (besides bottoming out a few times, but the Tundra wouldn't have). The 4.6 did run out of breath up some very steep hills before I got to the highway but I can't fault it.

After that haul I was convinced if I were going to buy a new 1500 truck, it'd be a 5.7 Tundra DoubleCab.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1489788 said:


> I got to agree Will, the 4.6 /Tundra (Seqouia in my case) definitely impressed me with how well it towed. I was over weight towing my 98.5 Cummins and the truck never got hot or really complained (besides bottoming out a few times, but the Tundra wouldn't have). The 4.6 did run out of breath up some very steep hills before I got to the highway but I can't fault it.
> 
> After that haul I was convinced if I were going to buy a new 1500 truck, it'd be a 5.7 Tundra DoubleCab.


I was very impressed with how well the 4.6 did. I think the 6 speed transmition helps a lot. I wish I had tried out the electric shift when I was hauling my truck but, I didn't even think of it until I got home. After really testing the 4.6 I would love to try a 5.7. If my next truck isn't a 3/4 ton I'm most likely going to get a Tundra with a 5.7.


----------



## plowguy43

When I towed with it I just left it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. I was actually surprised that it didn't downshift at times (I was hoping it wouldn't) since normally they are quick to downshift and rev really high. The Toyota didn't, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. Now if I stabbed the throttle more it would've but I wasn't trying to get it to downshift.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1489795 said:


> When I towed with it I just left it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. I was actually surprised that it didn't downshift at times (I was hoping it wouldn't) since normally they are quick to downshift and rev really high. The Toyota didn't, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. Now if I stabbed the throttle more it would've but I wasn't trying to get it to downshift.


I also put it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. it didn't downshift at times, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. I'm very happy with the Tundra.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1489814 said:


> I also put it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. it didn't downshift at times, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. I'm very happy with the Tundra.


whats the verdict with the chevy?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1490210 said:


> whats the verdict with the chevy?


He is wicked busy so he hasn't looked at it to much but, he is thinking it's just the fuel pump.

I got a call from the state yesterday and I got the DOT job! I'm very excited to start doing what I went to school for and what I enjoy doing.


----------



## Dewey

Congrads Will !!!! I hope it's just what your looking for !!!


----------



## Moss Man

Congratulations Mercer! With the economy what it is, it's quite a privilage to get a job in the career field you study, good work.


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1490302 said:


> He is wicked busy so he hasn't looked at it to much but, he is thinking it's just the fuel pump.
> 
> I got a call from the state yesterday and I got the DOT job! I'm very excited to start doing what I went to school for and what I enjoy doing.


Congrats on the job Will!! Did they teach you how to lean against a shovel at WCCC??? :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1490388 said:


> Congrads Will !!!! I hope it's just what your looking for !!!





Moss Man;1490465 said:


> Congratulations Mercer! With the economy what it is, it's quite a privilage to get a job in the career field you study, good work.





MSS Mow;1490501 said:


> Congrats on the job Will!! Did they teach you how to lean against a shovel at WCCC??? :laughing:


Thanks guys! I'm very happy I got a job in the field I studied. I think the state will be a good fit for me. We didn't do much shovel leaning at WCCC..... LOL


----------



## dmcarpentry

good luck with the new job Mercer


----------



## unhcp

When I retire from the University my plan is to do some trucking, good luck mercer!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like I'll be up here for a couple of more months,(Porthmouths/Kittery) couple of Q's if you guys don't mind.

When do you start to see your first events usually? I must of seen 5 or 6 trucks with plows sitting on them.

Looks like Fisher is the favorite plow followed by Boss up here, would that a good guess?

Whats the AVG event, yearly total ?


----------



## mercer_me

dmcarpentry;1490604 said:


> good luck with the new job Mercer





unhcp;1490606 said:


> When I retire from the University my plan is to do some trucking, good luck mercer!


Thanks guys!



1olddogtwo;1490612 said:


> Looks like I'll be up here for a couple of more months,(Porthmouths/Kittery) couple of Q's if you guys don't mind.


When do you start to see your first events usually? I must of seen 5 or 6 trucks with plows sitting on them.

In Central Maine I usely get the first plowable event in November. Last year I plowed in October.  Moste likely you won't se snow in Kittery untill January. A lot of people in Maine have trucks that use just to plow snow with.

Looks like Fisher is the favorite plow followed by Boss up here, would that a good guess?

Fisher is definatley the most common plow in Maine but, you also se alot of Boss plows around to.

Whats the AVG event, yearly total ?

Most storms we get between 6" to 12" I'd say but, some times we will get over 2' in a storm. On the coast you will se raine mixed in moste of the time. The average snow fall total for the year in Portland is 70.4".


----------



## DareDog

Congrats Mercer! Yes we will want tons of pics!! 

When do you start?


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1490697 said:


> Congrats Mercer! Yes we will want tons of pics!!
> 
> When do you start?


Thanks! I will definitely post some pictures.

They are doing a back ground check and I have to go for a physical and drug test and then I will know when I start. I think it will be with in a couple weeks.


----------



## unhcp

I got craigslist pranked last night, someone put up an ad with my name and number saying I had free monkeys


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1490846 said:


> I got craigslist pranked last night, someone put up an ad with my name and number saying I had free monkeys


How many do you have? I could use a monkey around the house.


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1490859 said:


> How many do you have? I could use a monkey around the house.


Ha, just a few


----------



## ddb maine

congratulations Will.

DOT is a good job.... MTA on the other hand not so much...


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1490948 said:


> congratulations Will.
> 
> DOT is a good job.... MTA on the other hand not so much...


Thanks! I think Maine DOT will be a good job for me.


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1490948 said:


> congratulations Will.
> 
> DOT is a good job.... MTA on the other hand not so much...


just a fyi, that cheap stainless sander I had for sale is gone... a guy drove up from conn and bought it......


----------



## Mick76

Business plowing in Scarborough gents....... http://maine.craigslist.org/lab/3279630796.html


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1490302 said:


> He is wicked busy so he hasn't looked at it to much but, he is thinking it's just the fuel pump.


This was my initial assumption. Common GM thing. Unbolt the bed, slide it back a foot, and your in like Flynn, easy job really. If I were you, I would save yourself a couple hundred and do it yourself. Go over there and bang real hard on the tanks belly, chances are, she'll fire right up. I had quite a few start after just towing them.



mercer_me;1490302 said:


> I got a call from the state yesterday and I got the DOT job! I'm very excited to start doing what I went to school for and what I enjoy doing.


Congrats bud! That is a big foot in the door, and something you'll really love year round.



unhcp;1490846 said:


> I got craigslist pranked last night, someone put up an ad with my name and number saying I had free monkeys


Your welcome :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1491095 said:


> This was my initial assumption. Common GM thing. Unbolt the bed, slide it back a foot, and your in like Flynn, easy job really. If I were you, I would save yourself a couple hundred and do it yourself. Go over there and bang real hard on the tanks belly, chances are, she'll fire right up. I had quite a few start after just towing them.
> 
> Congrats bud! That is a big foot in the door, and something you'll really love year round.


I banged on the tank pretty hard and it still wouldn't start. I'm really puzzled about the orange lights flashing in the dash.

Thanks! I think the Maine DOT will be a good place for me and I will enjoy the work.


----------



## Stik208

mercer_me;1491141 said:


> I banged on the tank pretty hard and it still wouldn't start. I'm really puzzled about the orange lights flashing in the dash.
> 
> Thanks! I think the Maine DOT will be a good place for me and I will enjoy the work.


I am not from Maine but, what does the orange light say? Does it crank and crank but not turn over? If its security its the Passlock system. Clean the key it worked for me in the Colorado.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1490974 said:


> just a fyi, that cheap stainless sander I had for sale is gone... a guy drove up from conn and bought it......


I appreciate the heads up. I think it may be for the best as I am starting to lean towards a tailgate sander for the dump... any thoughts? anyone run one?
I've found a few on CL. not alot around though.


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1491292 said:


> I am not from Maine but, what does the orange light say? Does it crank and crank but not turn over? If its security its the Passlock system. Clean the key it worked for me in the Colorado.


It's the orange information center that is blinking. I talked to the mechanic today, he said it's just the fuel pump and I should have it back tomorrow.



ddb maine;1491309 said:


> I appreciate the heads up. I think it may be for the best as I am starting to lean towards a tailgate sander for the dump... any thoughts? anyone run one?
> I've found a few on CL. not alot around though.


Are you looking at one with a spinner or just one with an auger that just dumps it on the ground?


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1491472 said:


> It's the orange information center that is blinking. I talked to the mechanic today, he said it's just the fuel pump and I should have it back tomorrow.
> 
> Are you looking at one with a spinner or just one with an auger that just dumps it on the ground?


With a spinner. Hopefully I can come up with something. It would fit my needs well.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1491489 said:


> With a spinner. Hopefully I can come up with something. It would fit my needs well.


I don't know anybody that has one with a spinner. But, I know the other type tend to use alot more sand.


----------



## snomover

Hi All, I dont mean to hijack the discussion but what are you guys expecting for snow this year? Any thoughts or signs of a Heavy or Light winter?


----------



## Mick76

snomover;1491958 said:


> Hi All, I dont mean to hijack the discussion but what are you guys expecting for snow this year? Any thoughts or signs of a Heavy or Light winter?


The "experts" are saying "cold and snowy" for this year..... you know how well they forcasted last year right?.... :laughing:


----------



## stargazer

Mick76;1491998 said:


> The "experts" are saying "cold and snowy" for this year..... you know how well they forcasted last year right?.... :laughing:


Your are right. I don't know if they are experts, but two weeks ago I saw a big male raccoon with a midwinter coat of fur, before it turned cool! Last night an association contact person told me his oaks were either about to die or there was a big winter coming, he'd never seen so many acorns in the decade he's lived there. I can't verify the acorn thing, haven't looked. I know I've seen a ton under a young tree in my yard (I burned the big ones). 

Unlike last year, the la nina has flipped to a mild el nino. That affects the jet stream and location of major highs and lows. Global temperature as measured by satellites are dropping instead of rising as they've done for a decade or more. And the north Atlantic oscillation seems to be going negative, which can mean blocking near Greenland. That slows the storms down so they sit and bury us, instead of racing straight line across and away like last year. Not sure it's a good year to give a flat seasonal rate, but I'm going to bid it anyway. If there is a big winter, it may hit below us, no one knows.


----------



## ddb maine

oh f*** yeah I did... And I am seeing no initial impact on our winter as of right now.

Shouldnt be that hard to figure out. I'll get more up when its finished.

and i dont know why its sideways.


----------



## ddb maine

9.2 vxt with wing extensions as they call em.
that should move a lot of snow in front of the 550.


----------



## plowguy43

You switched over to boss very nice


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1493605 said:


> You switched over to boss very nice


I'm impressed with it so far in terms of build quality. Should throw some snow. we shall if the poly does its job by staying clean.


----------



## plowguy43

yeah they are definitely built well, I'm interested to see how you like it after the season. I was hesitant to make the switch to my Snowdogg last season but after using it I'm happy I did.


----------



## ddb maine

Did you have that up for sale for a bit? i saw it on cl.


----------



## Mick76

Since everyone else is sharing new equipment stuff, I just picked up a "brandy new" 9.5 xv from messers yesterday.... but its still in the crates so no pics yet.......


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1493995 said:


> Since everyone else is sharing new equipment stuff, I just picked up a "brandy new" 9.5 xv from messers yesterday.... but its still in the crates so no pics yet.......


Nice get that thing built!


----------



## bigbadbrad

okay I will share my new equipment too since everyone else is!

I hope it dont snow till febuary now!! hahaha


----------



## ddb maine

bigbadbrad;1494271 said:


> okay I will share my new equipment too since everyone else is!
> 
> I hope it dont snow till febuary now!! hahaha


that is very nice. I really like the exhaust on that. Flat black looks killer on Harleys.


----------



## jmac5058

The flat black looks great with the Curtis orange paint .


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1493966 said:


> Did you have that up for sale for a bit? i saw it on cl.


Yes, once you meet me in person you'll understand that everything of mine is for sale LOL

I figured if it sold I'd just buy a new one to keep the warranty going, even though I got a year left on it anyway. Looks like prices jumped from last year though, I got mine for $4300 cash and carry.



Mick76;1493995 said:


> Since everyone else is sharing new equipment stuff, I just picked up a "brandy new" 9.5 xv from messers yesterday.... but its still in the crates so no pics yet.......


Why didn't you go to Langs?


----------



## Mick76

"Yes, once you meet me in person you'll understand that everything of mine is for sale LOL"Thats funny right there!!!!

Believe it or not Langs was $255 MORE then Messers this year (but they did admit that the sales guy gave me the wrong price. I stuck to my guns and they accepted what the sales guy quoted)... Plus Messers took my old 9.5 in trade and gave me a pretty good trade in credit for it


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1494381 said:


> "Yes, once you meet me in person you'll understand that everything of mine is for sale LOL"Thats funny right there!!!!
> 
> Believe it or not Langs was $255 MORE then Messers this year (but they did admit that the sales guy gave me the wrong price. I stuck to my guns and they accepted what the sales guy quoted)... Plus Messers took my old 9.5 in trade and gave me a pretty good trade in credit for it


Nice, and for the next question - why not another XLS? I thought you were wanting another one of those instead?


----------



## Mick76

I like the xls... my supervisor likes the xv... its his truck that Ive upgraded... besides I already have a brand new cutting edge for the 9.5 xv, so im ahead of the game.........
kind of....... lol


----------



## plowguy43

Got ya. When's the next meet? Before you know it the snow will be here and we won't have time to meet up.


----------



## Mick76

question is...is anyone going to show this time? whatcha think fellas... where r we going and whos in?


----------



## plowguy43

Well you know I'll show, probably Ryan too.


----------



## dmcarpentry

ill show if its not the first weekend of the month !


no XLS huh??


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1494448 said:


> question is...is anyone going to show this time? whatcha think fellas... where r we going and whos in?


If it doesn't conflict with my knitting club meetings I might be able to make it.


----------



## ddb maine

depends on where and when. Might be able to make it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

ddb maine;1494334 said:


> that is very nice. I really like the exhaust on that. Flat black looks killer on Harleys.


yup I gotta change the primary cover to a black one, I hate chrome, takes to long to polish. I like how black looks better! It is a thunder header 2 into 1, sounds good, quite on the bottom, but she still screams when you want it too on the top, but not too horrible loud, can still hear the radio over it! lol



jmac5058;1494335 said:


> The flat black looks great with the Curtis orange paint .


It is actually custom paint, come to find out it is kubota orange with gold pearl in it. Matches my tractor pretty good haha.


----------



## Moss Man

How was Rick's in Naples? Is that neutral ground for the majority?


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1494485 said:


> If it doesn't conflict with my knitting club meetings I might be able to make it.


I attend those as well Pete so don't worry, they are still Thursday evenings at 4pm just before the re-runs of Matlock and Murder she wrote. We're good.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm in as long as it's not next weekend.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1494636 said:


> I attend those as well Pete so don't worry, they are still Thursday evenings at 4pm just before the re-runs of Matlock and Murder she wrote. We're good.


LMAO!  You know my schedule all too well!


----------



## plowguy43

Ricks was a good time but they are closed for the winter. Maybe somewhere in auburn again?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Plowguy, you had wings on your dakota correct? How did you like them?


----------



## stargazer

plowguy43;1494806 said:


> Ricks was a good time but they are closed for the winter. Maybe somewhere in auburn again?


Went by there yesterday, looked like people inside at the tables.


----------



## unhcp

I vote for the portland area since it's closer to me


----------



## ddb maine

I vote for alfred, since the VXT is over dot limit with the wings..... heh heh


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1494806 said:


> Ricks was a good time but they are closed for the winter. Maybe somewhere in auburn again?


Auburn would work really good for me. I was down there twice this weak and I'm getting to know my way around a little.


----------



## Moss Man

Portland, Naples or Auburn all work for me. I'll roll with what is easiest for the masses. Buddy T 's in Auburn has some awesome hot wings...............


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1494851 said:


> Auburn would work really good for me. I was down there twice this weak and I'm getting to know my way around a little.


You are welcome to hitch a ride with me if it comes right, I can drive pretty good up to 30 draft beers, but after that you might have to take the wheel.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1494856 said:


> You are welcome to hitch a ride with me if it comes right, I can drive pretty good up to 30 draft beers, but after that you might have to take the wheel.


That's funny right there.

Sorry GMC I never installed the wings, I sold them to Grecoface on this site and Im pretty sure he loves them.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1494856 said:


> You are welcome to hitch a ride with me if it comes right, I can drive pretty good up to 30 draft beers, but after that you might have to take the wheel.


That sounds good to me.


----------



## Mick76

I can do anyday except saturdays (Kids sports day......ALL day long!).... so someone make the decision.. im not doing it this time...where and when? so far theres a vote for alfred, naples, portland, and auburn... any of these towns work for you guys? and if so where are we to go?


----------



## ddb maine

Alfred is way out of the way for everyone but me. I'd put a vote in for portland. If its raining I could go. Any other weather and I'm working.


Should we plan one for the end of october like last year... Didn't it snow on two of the dates you guys planned?


----------



## Dewey

I'm tied up too.... work and firewood... End of Oct possibly


----------



## plowguy43

Most of the meets have been on Sundays if that makes a difference. Portland or westbrook area might be good.


----------



## Moss Man

Looks like Portland is gaining some momentum, if we head down there there can be some carpooling. Looks like Sundays are better for more people than Saturdays.

Let's toss about a Portland Eatery.................I rarely dine down there so someone can pick up the ball from here.........................


----------



## bigbadbrad

I vote for having the meet in Fort Kent! haha


----------



## mercer_me

Sundays work the best for me. I like to bird hunt on Saturdays. 

Brad, if your ever coming down to Bangor area let us know, I would be interested in a meet in Bangor.


----------



## Dewey

I saw 6 days and work on Firewood on Sundays.... I'll make one of these eventually :salute:


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well I do head to bangor from time to time, next summer if there is some meets on saturday in the summer I can head down on bike.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1495121 said:


> I saw 6 days and work on Firewood on Sundays.... I'll make one of these eventually :salute:


Do you have any seasoned wood?


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1495291 said:


> Do you have any seasoned wood?


I'm talking my own firewood.... I put up 10 cord per year.... I bring it out treelength in the winter and saw and split it on Sundays during the fall


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1495291 said:


> Do you have any seasoned wood?


There are 3 of us here that sell seasoned wood and we all sold out last week, it's a hot commodity again this year. At $235. a cord it sold quite fast.


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1494832 said:


> I vote for the portland area since it's closer to me


When did you pick up the 08 Superduty? Details!


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1495376 said:


> When did you pick up the 08 Superduty? Details!


I will post a thread soon!


----------



## plowguy43

Well get to it, or at least drop some info. I see you have a different plow too. hmmm


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1495341 said:


> There are 3 of us here that sell seasoned wood and we all sold out last week, it's a hot commodity again this year. At $235. a cord it sold quite fast.


WTF?!? maaaaaaan, I've been looking for seasoned wood for a month now. friggen A

I've got 10 cords of log length I just pulled out of my lot, but that aint gonna do me any good.
If anyone knows of anyone with a couple cords of dry stuff let me know.


----------



## loggerman

Any of you guys need a deal in a atv? got a 650v2 arcticcat with a plow i bought new.


----------



## bigbadbrad

wow!! woods going for alot down your way!! I paid $185 cord seasoned up here! And what exactly is your meaning of seasoned firewood? everyone seems to have a different idea of what it is!


----------



## ddb maine

at the very minimum it is cut split and stacked to dry by april-may. Log length never seasons correctly.

Things are getting very expensive down here.


I have a friend who does wood, and he delivers and restacks, and he gets 345 a cord by the ocean.


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1495681 said:


> at the very minimum it is cut split and stacked to dry by april-may. Log length never seasons correctly.
> 
> Things are getting very expensive down here.
> 
> I have a friend who does wood, and he delivers and restacks, and he gets 345 a cord by the ocean.


I haul 2 cords per trip, looks like a trip to the ocean could be quite profitable.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm glad my Dad owns quite a bit of land so we can cut our own wood. We cut about 7 cord every Summer and let it sit tree length until the fallowing Spring. Then we cut it up, split it, and stack it out side. Once October comes we stack it down cellar. I cut all the trees and haul them out with the tractor and I cut it all up stove length. My Dad splits all of it by hand (he is to cheep to buy a splitter) and we stack it together. We don't sell any fire wood but, we do cut soft wood pulp and logs once in a while


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup mine was cut this spring and sat corded all summer before it was delivered!


----------



## mercer_me

I heard there might be some mixed precipitation in the Western mountains this weekend. Winter will be hear before we know it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

they are saying chance of snow up here sunday night


----------



## Moss Man

So the idea of having an October Meet kind of fizzled?


----------



## ddb maine

alright guys I need a hand the guy who is buying the mc and he is coming up either tonight or tomorrow morning and I need to get it loaded on the trailer I do not have the frame mounted on my 550 anymore any thought I have a chain hoist and I'm thinking of building an A frame.


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1497042 said:


> alright guys I need a hand the guy who is buying the mc and he is coming up either tonight or tomorrow morning and I need to get it loaded on the trailer I do not have the frame mounted on my 550 anymore any thought I have a chain hoist and I'm thinking of building an A frame.


Where do you live again?


----------



## ddb maine

Alfred. 20minwest of biddeford


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1497055 said:


> Alfred. 20minwest of biddeford


I am available this evening and real early tomorrow, I need to be back home by noon tomorrow someone is coming to buy my Log Truck.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1497042 said:


> alright guys I need a hand the guy who is buying the mc and he is coming up either tonight or tomorrow morning and I need to get it loaded on the trailer I do not have the frame mounted on my 550 anymore any thought I have a chain hoist and I'm thinking of building an A frame.


What's your number? I'm heading to south Berwick tonight to pick up a boat, the timing might work.

If it were me, I would call your local tow company, tell them to send their small wrecker with a boom, let them know it's a 5 minute job at best when asking for pricing. Throw a strap around the headgear between the headlights (packing blanket and the tow operators chain works too), then have him lift it up, back the trailer or whatever under it...your done. If you go this route, make sure to call and line everything up with the manager or owner during the day, the drivers tend to get...alittle over zealous on price. I've never paid more then $25 locally. Make the new owner payup!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm still all about a meet. Hell I'll go by myself.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1497103 said:


> I'm still all about a meet. Hell I'll go by myself.


I'm all for that brother. I say Auburn the weekend of the 20th / 21st.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1495341 said:


> There are 3 of us here that sell seasoned wood and we all sold out last week, it's a hot commodity again this year. At $235. a cord it sold quite fast.


I need a couple cord in Standish........


----------



## plowguy43

I think that weekend should work for me. Count me in.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1497111 said:


> I think that weekend should work for me. Count me in.


I hadn't read the previous threads regarding location prior to posting...are we looking at Auburn, or Portland area? Sunday seems to be good for everyone, so I'm down with that.

Bobby, talk about a marathon runner, I did 12 loads in 2 days from here to Long Island, VT, then back here...2 hotels, 1300 miles, after all was said and done I banked just under 3k for the weekend....it took 4 days to plan and a little over 2 days to execute, but that was my best yet.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1497120 said:


> I hadn't read the previous threads regarding location prior to posting...are we looking at Auburn, or Portland area? Sunday seems to be good for everyone, so I'm down with that.
> 
> Bobby, talk about a marathon runner, I did 12 loads in 2 days from here to Long Island, VT, then back here...2 hotels, 1300 miles, after all was said and done I banked just under 3k for the weekend....it took 4 days to plan and a little over 2 days to execute, but that was my best yet.


Damn dude that is how you get it done! I've been looking here and there but a lot of stuff is down in Mass right now. Nothing really in Maine. Big problem for me is cost of driving to the load with an empty trailer, the V10 kills me. I'm looking for another 12v Cummins to either swap into my truck or just use the truck strictly for towing.


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1497120 said:


> I hadn't read the previous threads regarding location prior to posting...are we looking at Auburn, or Portland area? Sunday seems to be good for everyone, so I'm down with that.
> 
> Bobby, talk about a marathon runner, I did 12 loads in 2 days from here to Long Island, VT, then back here...2 hotels, 1300 miles, after all was said and done I banked just under 3k for the weekend....it took 4 days to plan and a little over 2 days to execute, but that was my best yet.


sounds like a nice part time job!


----------



## ddb maine

I appreciate the offerings for help. This guy hasn't shown or called. done with this guy...


----------



## mercer_me

I'm interested in going to another meet.


----------



## Mick76

Auburn works for me ...Buffalo Wild Wings again?.......


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1497318 said:


> Auburn works for me ...Buffalo Wild Wings again?.......


That sounds really good to me.


----------



## plowguy43

If we go there we need to bring Dylan LOL


----------



## Mick76

OK..Sunday October 21st at 1:00....Now, who's in? Me, Will, Bobby....and who else?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1497581 said:


> OK..Sunday October 21st at 1:00....Now, who's in? Me, Will, Bobby....and who else?


That sounds great to me.


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan should be, Drew shouldn't have guard, I'll see if I can reach Pete too.


----------



## Dewey

I'm still in the get ready for winter mode.... hopefully I will be at the next one...


----------



## dmcarpentry

Ill be there


----------



## Dendrite

OrganicsL&L;1385921 said:


> I have heard inklings that there may be some snow, but I think that because it is still pretty uncertain, no body wants to commit yet.
> 
> Have any of you ever used weatherbell? I really like the interactive radar. I'm not paying for the subscription yet, but would consider it in the future.
> 
> If this does happen, it would be perfect....nothing would be open....except the church that I do the next morning....great way to get going! Bring it on!


I used WeatherBELL last winter and am returning again this winter. They have a whole Commercial Section devoted to winter forecasting. You pay more than the Premium site... but it is definitely worth it. I even had direct access to them when needed. I'm sure you could e-mail them to see what they are offering this winter.


----------



## stargazer

Dendrite;1498076 said:


> I used WeatherBELL last winter and am returning again this winter. They have a whole Commercial Section devoted to winter forecasting. You pay more than the Premium site... but it is definitely worth it. I even had direct access to them when needed. I'm sure you could e-mail them to see what they are offering this winter.


I use WeatherBell, and have for over a year, wanted to plan my sailing vacation and it worked out great. Much of the detail and explanation is over my head, but I still like it and learn from it. The forum last winter had a bunch of whining crybabies who *****ed if the snow didn't fall in their back yard in the proper amount at the exact time. Couldn't stand them. Recently the posts are all about the weather and winter.

Personally, I want to know what is possible, so I'm not caught flatfooted or down on Florida. WxBell were the only ones who predicted a big storm last winter that formed and went by me just offshore, and hit Nova Scotia. Sure it missed me, but I prefer to be ready in case it swung in and hit my area. I take my responsibility seriously and want to know what may happen, not just some weather weenie's regurgitation of what the computer model says will happen.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything but, can you guys discus this some where else? Maybe PM each other? 

I have never done any business with Michael but, he bought fire wood off my grand father and he paid for it up front and he showed up when he was supposed to (many others have not). That's all I really know about him.


----------



## Mike_PS

mercer_me;1498611 said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything but, can you guys discus this some where else? Maybe PM each other?
> 
> I have never done any business with Michael but, he bought fire wood off my grand father and he paid for it up front and he showed up when he was supposed to (many others have not). That's all I really know about him.


some things should be discussed personally and privately and that is why I removed a few recent comments...those members can discuss such transactions between themselves rather then here on the site

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## ddb maine

soooooo. how bout them weather predictions


----------



## Big Dog D

Michael J. Donovan;1498625 said:


> some things should be discussed personally and privately and that is why I removed a few recent comments...those members can discuss such transactions between themselves rather then here on the site
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


MJD,

FWIW I tried to do it privately but all my efforts were ignored. I apologize but I felt it was in the interest of others for it to be known. The End. :salute:


----------



## ddb maine

Anyone pick up any new accounts this year?. im quite certain i got the water district account. not to shabby. its mostly clearing hydrants but it will keep the workers busy.


----------



## plowguy43

Well Im good for Sunday, wife gave the ok. On a plus I found a guy who wants to trade straight a 74 302 V8 for my inline 6 in my mustang.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1499067 said:


> Anyone pick up any new accounts this year?. im quite certain i got the water district account. not to shabby. its mostly clearing hydrants but it will keep the workers busy.


Yep..... Doing the new store in town..... Will be the first and only paved job for me.... at least 2-1/2 to 3hrs worth of plowing !!!


----------



## bow2no1

i'm leaving maine and plowing!

my stainless fisher sander with hanger is forsale is anyone is intrested? hanger makes life real easy, just back unter and lower in to you truck! asking $3000 for both
message me, i'm in philly now but when i get home i will try to get pictures.


----------



## Mick76

bow2no1;1499370 said:


> i'm leaving maine and plowing!


Lucky b***h...how much for just the sander alone?


----------



## Dewey

Hmmmm I may be interested in the Hanger.....


----------



## bigbadbrad

anyone know where to get boss plow wiring for a 2007 chevy 1500? a straight blade is what he is running. he would perfer used if anyone knows of any


----------



## Moss Man

I'll be at the meet sunday.


----------



## plowguy43

Can't wait Pete


----------



## 06Sierra

Got my wood delivered today, he got stuck on my lawn and had a little hunting trip with my daughter and niece cut short from a wheel bearing. It didn't let go, just started grinding and sqealing on me.


----------



## bigbadbrad

wood again TJ? I thought you wanted to switch over to coal?

Well first snow of the season up here in Fort Kent!! woke up to 2 inches of it! Must admit as much as I am not ready for it, and dont want it yet, it does make things look nice! haha


----------



## 06Sierra

I planned on getting a coal stove, but I had to buy a new fridge a few weeks ago. That pretty much took care of my coal stove money.


----------



## plowguy43

06sierra you comin to the meet?


----------



## 06Sierra

No, I have to work.


----------



## mercer_me

I can't wait to see some snow. I got the plow at work (Pine Tree Camp) out and made sure everything is working today. I also hooked the snow blower up to the tractor at work. I'm going to get my plow out soon.


----------



## plowguy43

Gave my plow a test this week and all is good. 

Will you comin next weekend?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1500233 said:


> Gave my plow a test this week and all is good.


Got my new 9.5 XV put together also... I'm getting CLOSER to being ready... got a bunch of interviews tomorrow for a snow supervisor and skid steer operator.. still got a bunch of equipment to move, material to order, lots to stake, staffing, and the list goes on..... *sigh*


----------



## GMCHD plower

Getting my plow ready next week, need to do fluid/filter, and I'm putting wings on sense I'm going to be helping a buddy.


----------



## Moss Man

I took a step backwards in the plow department, I sold all the good plows and now all I have is a 8.5' Straight Blade MM2 to run for myself..........what was I thinking? Who says you never go straight after running a V?  I'd trade the Straight for a V if anyone is so inclined?


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1500257 said:


> I took a step backwards in the plow department, I sold all the good plows and now all I have is a 8.5' Straight Blade MM2 to run for myself..........what was I thinking? Who says you never go straight after running a V?  I'd trade the Straight for a V if anyone is so inclined?


I saw a 8.5 ezv on the nh cl for 2500


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1500259 said:


> I saw a 8.5 ezv on the nh cl for 2500


I just emailed the guy, he's yet another seller that doesn't post a phone number.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1500233 said:


> Gave my plow a test this week and all is good.
> 
> Will you comin next weekend?


I'm planning on it. I'm taking the back body off my truck Monday night and my cousin and I are going to clean the frame, paint it, put a new Reese hitch on, put a new leaf spring hanger on, and put 3 new body mounts in. But, we should be done by Saturday.


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1500313 said:


> I'm planning on it. I'm taking the back body off my truck Monday night and my cousin and I are going to clean the frame, paint it, put a new Reese hitch on, put a new leaf spring hanger on, and put 3 new body mounts in. But, we should be done by Saturday.


You are still welcome to hitch a ride from my place to Auburn, it'll save you 25 plus miles each way....................Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1500323 said:


> You are still welcome to hitch a ride from my place to Auburn, it'll save you 25 plus miles each way....................Thumbs Up


Sounds good to me. I'll PM you later this weak and get your address. I really appreciate it.


----------



## plowguy43

My wife just texted me a pic from here parents house in kingfield with an inch of snow covering the cars. Its definitely on the way.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1500409 said:


> My wife just texted me a pic from here parents house in kingfield with an inch of snow covering the cars. Its definitely on the way.


My buddy lives in Kingfield and he posted a picture of it on Facebook. Ask your wife if she knows Michael Lane.


----------



## fullahead

bigbadbrad;1499535 said:


> anyone know where to get boss plow wiring for a 2007 chevy 1500? a straight blade is what he is running. he would perfer used if anyone knows of any


Brad, he's buying his old stuff back off me.


----------



## bigbadbrad

fullahead;1500514 said:


> Brad, he's buying his old stuff back off me.


yup he told me today, he is pretty happy about it! haha I told him he shoulda taken it all off before tradeing but he did not. I found your ad on CL and showed it too him, One of my neighbors traded his 1500 for a duramax same body style as yours and he kept his mounts, so he it swaping mounts with that guy, so he will be able to get plowing before we know it!!


----------



## plowguy43

Well since the weather was nice this weekend, I jumped on removing the Inline 6 out of my mustang (1968 Coupe). I listed it in Craigslist and found a gentlemen who is trading me straight up for a 302 V8 that is complete as well. I jumped on the deal and had the motor out in about 2 hours including setup and cleanup. I was pretty happy since it was my first time pulling an engine.


----------



## fullahead

bigbadbrad;1500614 said:


> yup he told me today, he is pretty happy about it! haha I told him he shoulda taken it all off before tradeing but he did not. I found your ad on CL and showed it too him, One of my neighbors traded his 1500 for a duramax same body style as yours and he kept his mounts, so he it swaping mounts with that guy, so he will be able to get plowing before we know it!!


I'd hope so, I feel like we made a pretty good deal and it gets the stuff outta my hair. Honestly, if it wasnt for this community I'd probably have waited for someone to pony up the asking price, but I'm anxious to get a mini-light bar on the truck and he offered enough to justify it. I do almost feel bad for him having to buy that stuff twice over...


----------



## bigbadbrad

fullahead;1500891 said:


> I'd hope so, I feel like we made a pretty good deal and it gets the stuff outta my hair. Honestly, if it wasnt for this community I'd probably have waited for someone to pony up the asking price, but I'm anxious to get a mini-light bar on the truck and he offered enough to justify it. I do almost feel bad for him having to buy that stuff twice over...


haha, well I told him to take it off before trading! thats all he had to do! lol I am glad to finally see a real plow on that truck! lol yellow and blue looks good together!


----------



## plowguy43

Looks like Bacwudzme/Pete should be coming as well. 

Ryan (Repoman207) if you need a ride let me know, I'll come pick you up.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1499149 said:


> Well Im good for Sunday, wife gave the ok. On a plus I found a guy who wants to trade straight a 74 302 V8 for my inline 6 in my mustang.


If you ever want more power for that thing, Gordon has a bored out 302 that has to run off jet fuel! Not exactly street legal......everything is there, all brand new, never used!



bow2no1;1499370 said:


> i'm leaving maine and plowing!
> 
> my stainless fisher sander with hanger is forsale is anyone is intrested? hanger makes life real easy, just back unter and lower in to you truck! asking $3000 for both
> message me, i'm in philly now but when i get home i will try to get pictures.


Did you ever get around to getting pictures? I can't see Philly getting more snow then us, but let us know how that goes.



plowguy43;1501190 said:


> Looks like Bacwudzme/Pete should be coming as well.
> 
> Ryan (Repoman207) if you need a ride let me know, I'll come pick you up.


I appreciate the offer, but I'm back on the road. After 4 times of going over everything, and a solid day of anxiety; I located the problem that afternoon, and rectified it site on seen. Thumbs Up !!

You guys can count on me being there, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## plowguy43

I actually traded the straight 6 for 302 v8 straight up plus the guy gave me some floor pans for free


----------



## bow2no1

No pics yet sorry, im still in Philly for a couple days. I should be back in maine soon.... its definitely warmer here then maine. There is also alot more jobs!


----------



## RepoMan207

bow2no1;1501371 said:


> No pics yet sorry, im still in Philly for a couple days. I should be back in maine soon.... its definitely warmer here then maine. There is also alot more jobs!


Oh I believe it, I was just down there in Huntington Valley, and stayed over in Mt. Holly / Burlington. Alot going on in that area. Philly is a cluster f*c* though. Parking, towing...what a nightmare.


----------



## RepoMan207

Wow, we just had an earthquake here on Sebago.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1501400 said:


> Wow, we just had an earthquake here on Sebago.


We felt it here in Livermore Falls, it seemed stronger than the weaksauce ones I've felt here before. 

WATERBORO, Maine (NEWS CENTER) - A 4.5 magnitude earthquake shook Southern Maine Tuesday evening.

The U.S. Geological Survey says the earthquake was centered south-southwest of Lake Arrowhead - that's in the Waterboro area.

The quake hit around 7:12 PM.

People called reporting the earthquake from Portland, Skowhegan, Windham, Boothbay, Bowdoinham and even some reports from the New York City area.


----------



## mercer_me

Everybody was talking about the earth quake on facebook but, I didn't feel any thing in Mercer.


----------



## RepoMan207

Well, that doesn't happen everyday. 4.5, that's fairly significant. I thought our upper deck was comming of the house.


----------



## Moss Man

My pal lives in Gorham and he said the epicenter was reportedly 20 miles south of there.........and he has friends in Conn. that felt it...........


----------



## bow2no1

Im not in the city, my fiance has a condo with its own parking. Its going to be a big change from Boothbay..


----------



## plowguy43

All my friends in Mass called and said they felt it. Our house shook pretty good.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1501435 said:


> My pal lives in Gorham and he said the epicenter was reportedly 20 miles south of there.........and he has friends in Conn. that felt it...........


I'm about 15 air miles from the middle Lake Arrowhead, my in laws are only 2 miles out. They, like me, thought it was the furnace exploding.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1501450 said:


> I'm about 15 air miles from the middle Lake Arrowhead, my in laws are only 2 miles out. They, like me, thought it was the furnace exploding.


Isn't that a coincidence, my friend Pete in Gorham told me immediately that he thought his furnace exploded!


----------



## Moss Man

I'm selling the sander in my signature if anyone is interested, it's clean and hasn't had a ton of use. Pm me if interested.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76, I believe you knew of someone who dealt storage containers?
I cant find the discussion about that... someone knew of some place.


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1501616 said:


> Mick76, I believe you knew of someone who dealt storage containers?
> I cant find the discussion about that... someone knew of some place.


Maine Trailer on Washington Ave in Auburn has them as well as AAA Storage in Wilton, I priced one at AAA a week ago and it was $3000. plus delivery for the 8'x20' and $4500. for the 8'x40' which I thought was a tad high. AAA's number is 207-491-0909


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1501638 said:


> Maine Trailer on Washington Ave in Auburn has them as well as AAA Storage in Wilton, I priced one at AAA a week ago and it was $3000. plus delivery for the 8'x20' and $4500. for the 8'x40' which I thought was a tad high. AAA's number is 207-491-0909


I appreciate the info. the numbers do seem a bit high.
Thanks though it gives me a starting point


----------



## dmcarpentry

new xls put together heading to boston tonight to meet a fellow plowsite member who bought my pull plow. Almost ready for snow - Sander, deflector for both plows, another set of studded snows and i might be ready


----------



## 06Sierra

I saw an add last night from a local car dealer, $6450 installed for an XLS and $5700 for a 9'6" V. I'm not in the market or anything, but how does that compare to what you guys are seeing down you way?


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1501783 said:


> I saw an add last night from a local car dealer, $6450 installed for an XLS and $5700 for a 9'6" V. I'm not in the market or anything, but how does that compare to what you guys are seeing down you way?


I cant see why anyone now a days would have one installed unless your pressed for time. All of them are pretty much together and very easy to install... that said your prices posted seem alittle high... I bought a complete 9.5 XV mild steel off truck unit from messer for $3900 (I already had the wiring and plates)... took 2 beers to assemble and I wasnt rushing (its good beer ya know...lol)


----------



## Mick76

dmcarpentry;1501738 said:


> new xls put together heading to boston tonight to meet a fellow plowsite member who bought my pull plow. Almost ready for snow - Sander, deflector for both plows, another set of studded snows and i might be ready


Drew,
Is that the New NEW blade? Also if you havnt already, get some timbrens for the front.....makes alot of difference....


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1501616 said:


> Mick76, I believe you knew of someone who dealt storage containers?
> I cant find the discussion about that... someone knew of some place.


They are crazy high for these sea containers.... I sold mine in the spring..im going to rent one from abco out of scarborough this year...good prices


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1501549 said:


> I'm selling the sander in my signature if anyone is interested, it's clean and hasn't had a ton of use. Pm me if interested.


You didnt get the contract?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1501927 said:


> You didnt get the contract?


Nope, neither one. I traded my long bed truck for an ext cab short box, so the sander isn't in the cards for the new rig.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Mick76;1501918 said:


> Drew,
> Is that the New NEW blade? Also if you havnt already, get some timbrens for the front.....makes alot of difference....


Yup lol its the 2nd xls I bought this year ....:realmad: This one had no chips in the powder coat. My truck already has timbrens in it they are worth the money.


----------



## 06Sierra

Mick76;1501915 said:


> I cant see why anyone now a days would have one installed unless your pressed for time. All of them are pretty much together and very easy to install... that said your prices posted seem alittle high... I bought a complete 9.5 XV mild steel off truck unit from messer for $3900 (I already had the wiring and plates)... took 2 beers to assemble and I wasnt rushing (its good beer ya know...lol)


One of the guys i work with paid more than that for an 8.5 V cash and cary last year!


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1501783 said:


> I saw an add last night from a local car dealer, $6450 installed for an XLS and $5700 for a 9'6" V. I'm not in the market or anything, but how does that compare to what you guys are seeing down you way?


$4300 Cash and Carry 9'6" V with all truck side, stainless, snow deflector,

Oh wait we are talking over priced, underbuilt Fishers! My bad:laughing:

Meet this Sunday who's comin?


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1502068 said:


> $4300 Cash and Carry 9'6" V with all truck side, stainless, snow deflector,
> 
> Oh wait we are talking over priced, underbuilt Fishers! My bad:laughing:
> 
> Meet this Sunday who's comin?


I'll be there and as far as I know Will (Mercer) is riding with me.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1502068 said:


> Meet this Sunday who's comin?





Moss Man;1502102 said:


> I'll be there and as far as I know Will (Mercer) is riding with me.


I should be there as long as I have my truck back together in time. I will let you know if I can't make it.


----------



## Mick76

ill be there


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin and I changed all four cab mounts, changed a leaf spring hanger and shackle, and pulled the body off tonight. Going to clean the frame up tomorrow and put a coat of paint on it.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1501997 said:


> Yup lol its the 2nd xls I bought this year ....:realmad: This one had no chips in the powder coat. My truck already has timbrens in it they are worth the money.


I had forgotten that you had the Duramax in that beast. I'll be interested to see what you think of the weight once we get some action. Cab style vs engine and all that.



plowguy43;1502068 said:


> $4300 Cash and Carry 9'6" V with all truck side, stainless, snow deflector,
> 
> Oh wait we are talking over priced, underbuilt Fishers! My bad:laughing:
> 
> Meet this Sunday who's comin?


ha ha ha ...ha........ha........yeah,  Dogg crap...what? :laughing:

I'm heading to PA in the morning, but I'll be there! Sunday, 13:00 @ Wild Wings in Auburn right.?.?.?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1502584 said:


> I had forgotten that you had the Duramax in that beast. I'll be interested to see what you think of the weight once we get some action. Cab style vs engine and all that.
> 
> ha ha ha ...ha........ha........yeah,  Crap dog...what? :laughing:
> 
> I'm heading to PA in the morning, but I'll be there! Sunday, 13:00 @ Wild Wings in Auburn right.?.?.?


Yes Sir

Ryan's Problems in First Year with XLS - Too Many to Count

Bobby's Problems in First Year with Snowdogg - 0, nilch, nada

Hard to call something crap when you've never even seen it! HA

I'm pretty sure Pete's comin too, we were textin' back and forth the other day - stop being a creap and post up.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1502592 said:


> Yes Sir
> 
> Ryan's Problems in First Year with XLS - Too Many to Count
> 
> Bobby's Problems in First Year with Snowdogg - 0, nilch, nada
> 
> Hard to call something crap when you've never even seen it! HA
> 
> I'm pretty sure Pete's comin too, we were textin' back and forth the other day - stop being a creap and post up.


Oh, come on, you can't count last year, that was like an appetizer to a kids meal. No comment on the rest, I plead the fifth!

Pete, speak up....I'll even buy your drinks, seeing how I missed your surprise party.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL true 

He's reading this in a dark room in his basement...probably sitting in his skibbies


----------



## unhcp

I can't make it Sunday, maybe next time


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1502610 said:


> I can't make it Sunday, maybe next time


I can hear that new ball and chain from all the way up here brother! Seriously, Congrats to you & your bride! We'll raise a glass to you guys on Sunday!


----------



## mercer_me

I got my frame all needle gunned and painted from the cab back today. Going to put the body back on tomorrow. So, I don't see why I can't make it Sunday.


----------



## ddb maine

that last page was a good read. Comon peeeeete.

I'm uncertain wether I want to rent something or not... Across from me a guy has a 4-5 300'+ long buildings. I'm sure I could rent space over there, and get more bang for my buck... Maybe I'll go talk to him today. See if he's willing to rent anything.


----------



## Mick76

Get yor seasonal priing in now boys.... http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2012/20121018_winteroutlook.html


----------



## fullahead

Mick76;1503045 said:


> Get yor seasonal priing in now boys.... http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2012/20121018_winteroutlook.html


So basically they have no friggin idea...


----------



## ddb maine

fullahead;1503101 said:


> So basically they have no friggin idea...


In words that make it seem like they get paid for a reason. yeap.
Hah.


----------



## Moss Man

Any of you fellas know about how much the new Stainless Steel 8' 1.8-2.0 Yard Sanders with the motor drive are selling for? I'm trying to come up with a fair price on my used one, it's in better than average condition and hasn't seen alot of use.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1503232 said:


> Any of you fellas know about how much the new Stainless Steel 8' 1.8-2.0 Yard Sanders with the motor drive are selling for? I'm trying to come up with a fair price on my used one, it's in better than average condition and hasn't seen alot of use.


You should be able to be 2.5-3K for yours


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1503235 said:


> You should be able to be 2.5-3K for yours


Great minds think alike, I went $2,999.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1503245#post1503245


----------



## plowguy43

Not gonna make it today guys sorry. Had a few things come up.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1503341 said:


> Not gonna make it today guys sorry. Had a few things come up.


Family first, the golden rule! My prediction is that there will be at least one more meet before plowable snow hits, so see ya then!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1503341 said:


> Not gonna make it today guys sorry. Had a few things come up.


Your just scared of Ryans ribbing on your sno-way!.....LOLOLOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1503232 said:


> Any of you fellas know about how much the new Stainless Steel 8' 1.8-2.0 Yard Sanders with the motor drive are selling for? I'm trying to come up with a fair price on my used one, it's in better than average condition and hasn't seen alot of use.





Mick76;1503235 said:


> You should be able to be 2.5-3K for yours


I was looking at the Air Flow's, the 7.5 are going from $4299 - $4700, depending on who you call...or in Messer's case, when you call. Your 2,999 sounds right to me. I dig the lift...



Mick76;1503371 said:


> Your just scared of Ryans ribbing on your sno-way!.....LOLOLOL


:laughing: ahyup



plowguy43;1503341 said:


> Not gonna make it today guys sorry. Had a few things come up.


Me neither guys, I woke up feeling like crap this morning. I'll catch you gents on the next round!


----------



## Moss Man

Twas DMCarpentry, Mercer, Mick76 and me, good beer and eats.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1503447 said:


> Twas DMCarpentry, Mercer, Mick76 and me, good beer and eats.


I had a great time. Hope I can make it to another meet soon.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I did a little bit more work to the truck this weekend, put add-a-leafs in the back and 2 inch lift shackles in the front and also new adjustable track bar. It is deffintly now the highest truck I have owned so far! haha It sits exactly how I want it now, tires dont rub any where, and i towed my tractor today and it barley even squated now with the add-a-leafs, it carries the weight good now! It has come along way from the way it started when i bought it a year ago! And yes that goober standing in front of it is me! haha the pic is in the shop I work at. For a height reference I am 6 feet tall


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1503498 said:


> well I did a little bit more work to the truck this weekend, put add-a-leafs in the back and 2 inch lift shackles in the front and also new adjustable track bar. It is deffintly now the highest truck I have owned so far! haha It sits exactly how I want it now, tires dont rub any where, and i towed my tractor today and it barley even squated now with the add-a-leafs, it carries the weight good now! It has come along way from the way it started when i bought it a year ago! And yes that goober standing in front of it is me! haha the pic is in the shop I work at. For a height reference I am 6 feet tall


The truck looks pretty sweet Brad. How will it be for plowing now? Did your old truck have a Caterpillar sticker on it? I think I have scene it a few times since you sold it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1503565 said:


> The truck looks pretty sweet Brad. How will it be for plowing now? Did your old truck have a Caterpillar sticker on it? I think I have scene it a few times since you sold it.


No I did not have any CAT stickers on it, and the kid i sold it too does not either, It is still up here in Fort Kent, and he beat the sh!t out of it so i dont think he goes to far with it anymore! haha And as for how well it will do plowing, I gotta change a couple u-joints before it snows, and I will have to change my angles on the a frame on the plow so it sits level with the lift on. I put normal size tires on it for the winter, so it drops it down about a few inches, haha. and the box is quite a bit heavier then the pickup body so that will help some so I should not have to put as much ballast back there now. I had a lift on my diesel and plowed with that one with no problems, actually worked better! haha I still have my longer lift chain for it and also i remeber where i had my plow set so it wont be too bad. and you can see better plowing when your up high! haha


----------



## plowguy43

Sucks I missed the meet, sorry I couldn't catch up with you guys. Hopefully we'll get another put together soon. 

I got some Fisher Xtreme V stickers if anyone is interested in them (free). I got them while restoring my MM1 from a year or so ago.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1504206 said:


> Sucks I missed the meet, sorry I couldn't catch up with you guys. Hopefully we'll get another put together soon.
> 
> I got some Fisher Xtreme V stickers if anyone is interested in them (free). I got them while restoring my MM1 from a year or so ago.


If you still got them stickers I'll take them! Mine have been missing since the first storm!


----------



## Moss Man

Looking at poly sanders for a short box F350, any thoughts?


----------



## plowguy43

Brad pm me your address and Ill mail them out.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1504673 said:


> Brad pm me your address and Ill mail them out.


Why not just put them on the sno hog... at least you'd look cool!....LOLOLOL ( I crack myself up!)


----------



## Moss Man

Oink oink.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1504681 said:


> Why not just put them on the sno hog... at least you'd look cool!....LOLOLOL ( I crack myself up!)


I would never do such a distasteful thing to such a nice piece of equipment.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1504681 said:


> Why not just put them on the sno hog... at least you'd look cool!....LOLOLOL ( I crack myself up!)


That would be discaseful to the Fisher stickers. LOL


----------



## dmcarpentry

I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT:waving: SNOW DOGG


----------



## ddb maine

dmcarpentry;1504904 said:


> I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT:waving: SNOW DOGG


WOW...... That thing looks terrible. Gaps everywhere.... that thing has been [email protected]


----------



## acutabovemaine

Hey Gents just dropping in to say Hi on the Maine Forum.... 

Ryan, we know each other. We went to Windham together in middle school and later worked together at Ocean St.


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1504672 said:


> Looking at poly sanders for a short box F350, any thoughts?


My only concern with poly sanders is I know how brittle that stuff gets when its real cold. All it would take is a misjudgement loading it and poof shes useless. Aside from how brittle plastics get I think its a great Idea, just needs more refining.


----------



## ddb maine

acutabovemaine;1504925 said:


> Hey Gents just dropping in to say Hi on the Maine Forum....
> 
> Ryan, we know each other. We went to Windham together in middle school and later worked together at Ocean St.


'nother one crawlin outa the woods.
Welcome


----------



## acutabovemaine

Thanks Delaney glad to be here.


----------



## Mick76

acutabovemaine;1504925 said:


> Ryan, we know each other. We went to Windham together in middle school and later worked together at Ocean St.


Im Sorry.....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1504920 said:


> WOW...... That thing looks terrible. Gaps everywhere.... that thing has been [email protected]


LOLOL...Thats Bobby's!!!


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1504933 said:


> LOLOL...Thats Bobby's!!!


HAHAHAH I thought he had a sno-badger or something....


----------



## plowguy43

At least it worked after being beat to death. It too Ryan about 10 trips to Messer and Fisher themselves to get it to simply lift the blade off the ground LOL. 

All in good fun, you guys need to keep running Fishers to keep Rockland and the service departments in business.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1504986 said:


> At least it worked after being beat to death. It too Ryan about 10 trips to Messer and Fisher themselves to get it to simply lift the blade off the ground LOL.
> 
> All in good fun, you guys need to keep running Fishers to keep Rockland and the service departments in business.


wait bobby that is actually yours?!?

i assume you sold it. was it a buyers as well?


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1504986 said:


> At least it worked after being beat to death. It too Ryan about 10 trips to Messer and Fisher themselves to get it to simply lift the blade off the ground LOL.
> 
> All in good fun, you guys need to keep running Fishers to keep Rockland and the service departments in business.


I read about ryans misfortune with that one.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1504933 said:


> LOLOL...Thats Bobby's!!!





ddb maine;1505142 said:


> wait bobby that is actually yours?!?
> 
> i assume you sold it. was it a buyers as well?


LOL No its not mine, I've only run the VX95 that I currently own. Love the thing. I considered the XP (the one in the video) but most of my plowing is post storm and the V makes its easy on the truck breaking through the banks from the town trucks. Plus I can add wings to my plow (also stainless) to make it 11'3" wide.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1505310 said:


> LOL No its not mine, I've only run the VX95 that I currently own. Love the thing. I considered the XP (the one in the video) but most of my plowing is post storm and the V makes its easy on the truck breaking through the banks from the town trucks. Plus I can add wings to my plow (also stainless) to make it 11'3" wide.


Ill give you that ...It is a nice rig


----------



## Dewey

Finally getting around to puting up my Sand/Salt for this winter.....
When I went to get my salt the weight scale apperrantly didn't didn't register my empty truck weight. So they charged me for what I wanted but I think there is at least a 1-1/2 yard extra.. If I end up not using it all is there anyone that may want it ??? I am going to finish filling my sand shed tommorrow so I will no then...

On another note looks, like I have got all of the plowing that I had last year plus a store Lot and a appartment complex for this year... I hope the Dam'd 6.5 will hold up !!payup


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1504904 said:


> I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT:waving: SNOW DOGG


Damn, that thing is busted.



acutabovemaine;1504925 said:


> Hey Gents just dropping in to say Hi on the Maine Forum....
> 
> Ryan, we know each other. We went to Windham together in middle school and later worked together at Ocean St.


Hi Dan! It's been awhile. :waving: Welcome to PS 



Mick76;1504932 said:


> Im Sorry.....LOLOLOLOL


hahahaha....haha.......ha.......ahhhh, I can't wait to hide your loader on you this winter! Fedex...UPS....nah, Poland Springs..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just dropping in to say to you all stay safe and good luck with this storm coming your way


----------



## unhcp

What I have seen the last few years are that the storms that are hyped up never pan out.


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1505672 said:


> What I have seen the last few years are that the storms that are hyped up never pan out.


Ah'yup, that sounds about accurate to me.


----------



## plowguy43

There is a storm coming? I'm sure a stiff breeze will move some of the leaves out of the way.


----------



## plowguy43

Well I just found one thing I don't like about my plow, its been replaced by this plow - the VXF:
Basically all the good parts of a Boss VXT (Flared Wings, Center Hinge) and all the good parts of a Fisher/Western (Mechanical Hook up, Double acting cylinders, stainless, trip edge)


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1505740 said:


> There is a storm coming? I'm sure a stiff breeze will move some of the leaves out of the way.


I hear ya, tha's about the only good thing about it. When I get back from FL the following week I'll dig out the leaf blower, then go do my rounds of staking.



plowguy43;1505748 said:


> Well I just found one thing I don't like about my plow, its been replaced by this plow - the VXF:
> Basically all the good parts of a Boss VXT (Flared Wings, Center Hinge) and all the good parts of a Fisher/Western (Mechanical Hook up, Double acting cylinders, stainless, trip edge)


Hahahaha, here we go again....I see a new plow in your future. Is the CL ad up yet? I gatta say, that is a sexy looking plow, and as everyone knows, I'm not a **** Dogg fan by any means.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll use mine this season and possibly trade in towards that one this summer. My warranty is up next November so it'll be time to get a new one anyways. I'll show you this rig this winter and I bet you'll change your mind.

Mike even thought it was a nice rig, and we know how much of an ass he is!

Kidding Mike - let's go to Gippers and have a drink on me, you drive


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1505760 said:


> Mike even thought it was a nice rig, and we know how much of an ass he is!


 :laughing: I think I'm going to put that in my sig.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1505761 said:


> :laughing: I think I'm going to put that in my sig.


LMAO, on another note, the loads lately have been crap. People are lowballing like crazy! I just saw a car transport bid of $80


----------



## RepoMan207

Oh I know, don't even get me started. I was bidding on a boat the other day coming back from FL, 3-4 of us, under bidding at $50-$100 at a whack on a 1700 mile load, and then some dumb ass comes along and bids $350 on it....WTF is that? There needs to be a UShip forum.....


----------



## plowguy43

I just don't understand what those guys are thinking. Some of the items go from $400-$500 bids, and someone comes in at $200 - its like, he stupid if you stay around the same amount as the others you'll net another $200 in profit. I don't see how these guys are breaking even in just fuel expense alone.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1505779 said:


> I just don't understand what those guys are thinking. Some of the items go from $400-$500 bids, and someone comes in at $200 - its like, he stupid if you stay around the same amount as the others you'll net another $200 in profit. I don't see how these guys are breaking even in just fuel expense alone.


That's exactly it, how do they survive? After you calculate fuel, tolls, hotel(s), food, and equipment...I would be upside down at what they're bidding, forget profit. I'll go low on a bed load, that is going right along my route, but these guys are bidding tow loads at what I get for my bed on the low end..?.?.? I don't get it. I berated a guy the other day, I knew I was getting a red flag over it, but enough was enough.


----------



## plowguy43

I hear ya, I was going to bid on a few then when I opened the bids I was like, forget it. I'd be paying out of pocket to move someone else's things across the state during my time. 

I have moved one in over a month which is too bad because I'd like to get some going, but not at these prices.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1505784 said:


> I hear ya, I was going to bid on a few then when I opened the bids I was like, forget it. I'd be paying out of pocket to move someone else's things across the state during my time.
> 
> I have moved one in over a month which is too bad because I'd like to get some going, but not at these prices.


Too bad you didn't have time to go to FL, I hauled 20 something boats over the spring, and they keep calling me to haul them back down. I'm doing one more run next Thursday down to the keys, and that's it for the season.


----------



## plowguy43

If I had a diesel I'd do that, take a week or so off from work and do it that way. But the V10 sucks too much fuel to make it worth it. 

I'd even work under you if you had too much to move like that.


----------



## acutabovemaine

Is that what your doing now, Hauling stuff up and down the coast Ryan?


----------



## Stik208

RepoMan207;1505787 said:


> Too bad you didn't have time to go to FL, I hauled 20 something boats over the spring, and they keep calling me to haul them back down. I'm doing one more run next Thursday down to the keys, and that's it for the season.


Racked up the miles on the 6.4 huh? I have been watching Shipping Wars since it came on a year ago or and contemplated trying it but never did.


----------



## RepoMan207

acutabovemaine;1505824 said:


> Is that what your doing now, Hauling stuff up and down the coast Ryan?


That's a side gig really. I got licensed as a repossession agent awhile back. I was doing towing up until 04, got my Class A, went to work for RC Moore, then went to work for Poland Springs as a Load planner / dispatcher, then went to an LTL company out of Turner as a dispatcher & operations manager...economy tanked, they closed their doors, then I started my own repossession business, I've been doing keyed repos every since.

What about you, what've you been up to?


----------



## acutabovemaine

Wow been all over....I was doing fiberglass/gel coat repair on boats for a while then went traveling the country installing electronic golf simulators and eventually ended up in their tech department working from home and now i am a salesman for a commercial roofing outfit and trying to get a landscaping/plowing business off the ground this year.


----------



## RepoMan207

Stik208;1505828 said:


> Racked up the miles on the 6.4 huh? I have been watching Shipping Wars since it came on a year ago or and contemplated trying it but never did.


ahyup, I'm at 131k, she's running well. There is good money in it if you have the time. The problem is sorting through it all...I think I spend more time finding the right loads that pay, then I do actually moving them.


----------



## unhcp

Electronic golf simulators are the bomb!


----------



## acutabovemaine

Ryan do you find your loads through U-ship? I thought about that a couple years ago. When I was doing the golf sims we used a broker in Canada to set up all our loads and it was always sent to a local airport then bid on by a box truck expeditor to get it to us at the job site. 

Kind of a cool free spirited way to make a few bucks but it seems so cut throat and all you hear from the truckers is that there is no money in it. I guess if you do it for fun and spend the time to pick and choose it could work out.


----------



## RepoMan207

acutabovemaine;1505836 said:


> Wow been all over....I was doing fiberglass/gel coat repair on boats for a while then went traveling the country installing electronic golf simulators and eventually ended up in their tech department working from home and now i am a salesman for a commercial roofing outfit and trying to get a landscaping/plowing business off the ground this year.


I like your site. That's nicely done.


----------



## acutabovemaine

UNH, They are pretty cool. The ones I installed were like the ones at Fun Spot if you've ever been there.


----------



## unhcp

acutabovemaine;1505845 said:


> UNH, They are pretty cool. The ones I installed were like the ones at Fun Spot if you've ever been there.


Yes I have been there, they have i think 3 or 4 now


----------



## RepoMan207

acutabovemaine;1505842 said:


> Ryan do you find your loads through U-ship? I thought about that a couple years ago. When I was doing the golf sims we used a broker in Canada to set up all our loads and it was always sent to a local airport then bid on by a box truck expeditor to get it to us at the job site.
> 
> Kind of a cool free spirited way to make a few bucks but it seems so cut throat and all you hear from the truckers is that there is no money in it. I guess if you do it for fun and spend the time to pick and choose it could work out.


Pretty much, it's all UShip. I try and cultivate leads off site using common sense, and on occasion skip tracing resources. UShip has such high rates of fees. I primarily stick to boats...I tell ya, I could easily make a carrier out of it, I've had an unexpected following of customers, and word of mouth off site. Shipping Wars has brought alot of red necks with trucks out of the wood works. Which, whatever, but the idiots kill it with ridiculously low bids. I already had the insurance from the repo side, so other then the MC authority, I didn't have to do much to become legal. Unless I'm pulling an oversized boat, I don't even bother with the log book / weigh station crap....and even then; to DOT officer: "I need permits for that....really?" :laughing: . I'm sorry, but I would rather pocket the $1000 in fees and risk a $500 fine, then to get permits for a boat that is only 4" over width. To top it off, I very much like Florida, so it's a win win.


----------



## RepoMan207

Dan, what are you using for a plow? Are sanding too?


----------



## Dewey

Looks like I have 4-- 55 gallon drums pretty much full of salt I don't need ,,,Anyone want it ???
Thinkin $40 takes all


----------



## acutabovemaine

Running a Boss V Plow.... Waiting to hear on the commercial bids to see if I am sanding or not.  Probably doing mostly residentials this year, maybe a couple commercials??

The L/A community is pretty tight and may be a tough nut to crack but we will keep at it.


----------



## RepoMan207

acutabovemaine;1505938 said:


> Running a Boss V Plow.... Waiting to hear on the commercial bids to see if I am sanding or not.  Probably doing mostly residentials this year, maybe a couple commercials??
> 
> The L/A community is pretty tight and may be a tough nut to crack but we will keep at it.


Yeah, I've heard that before...that and that the lowballers are out of control up there.


----------



## acutabovemaine

They can only keep that up so long i guess. I was struggling with where to start this business because I have lots of contacts in Greater Portland with my roofing stuff but I don't wanna be an hour from home every time we get a storm. When I get a chance to catch a wink I don't want to be driving 1.5 hours round trip to do it. (plus spending and extra $40 in fuel) Also that area is loaded with landscapers, its a little better up here but not much.


----------



## plowguy43

Who else is filling up the generator today? We lost power for 4 days during Irene, not looking forward to this one.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1506434 said:


> Who else is filling up the generator today? We lost power for 4 days during Irene, not looking forward to this one.


10 gallons ready to go.....


----------



## bigbadbrad

i think all we are gunna get up this way is a few rain showers from it, so I am not worried too much about it


----------



## unhcp

the storm is a scam to get people to buy gas


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm surprised they didn't raise the price of gas!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1506434 said:


> Who else is filling up the generator today? We lost power for 4 days during Irene, not looking forward to this one.


We got ours ready. There is a road that might get flooded that the state maintains in my area so, I might be getting some over time out of this deal. payup

If anybody was wandering my first weak working for the Maine DOT went well. I'm really looking forward to plowing roads this Winter. payup


----------



## plowguy43

Nice Will congrats! Irene wasn't bad but a few trees fell taking out power for a few days. Really ducked because of no water. The generator took care of the rest.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey mercer congrats on DOT I work for our Dot in Illinois


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1506633 said:


> Nice Will congrats! Irene wasn't bad but a few trees fell taking out power for a few days. Really ducked because of no water. The generator took care of the rest.





DIRISHMAN;1506635 said:


> Hey mercer congrats on DOT I work for our DOT in Illinois


Thanks guys! I think the Maine DOT will be a good place for me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just remember one thing keep all moving parts meaning your body inside the white lines while out doin manual stuff such as pot hole patching


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1506656 said:


> Just remember one thing keep all moving parts meaning your body inside the white lines while out doin manual stuff such as pot hole patching


That's what everybody has told me. I have heard some stories about close calls about guys spinning out and putting chains on in the road.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep almost lost a guy last year. We were out patching and we are behind the patch truck and this fool is putting patch in a hole except his shovel handle and rear end are stickin out over the white line in live traffic and almost catches it if it were not for my one buddy grabbing his jacket pulling h out the way ????? Wtf


----------



## Moss Man

Got the two generators started today and grabbed 10 gallons of Super Unleaded, I've never gotten ready ahead of time.......so we probably won't lose the power this time.


----------



## ddb maine

I suppose I'll be doing the same this morning... no no no, I'm going to get gas for all the snow blowers and just going to run all the engines in the shop to make sure they are all ready to go. might as well give the ol genny a try.

I'm still calling for a cold front to come crashing down and talk snow on friday.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1506657 said:


> That's what everybody has told me. I have heard some stories about close calls about guys spinning out and putting chains on in the road.


Stay safe out there bud.
I dont know how it is up there, but down here when it snows, jeez you'd think people had never driven in the stuff before. All over the road.


----------



## ddb maine

I keep imagining... " what if this was [email protected]"


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1507128 said:


> I keep imagining... " what if this was [email protected]"


Same!! Except I still need to do fluid/filter change, and throw on wings. Where are the pictures of the 550 with the new vee?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You may get your wish buy Friday - Saturday. According to our weather guy here in Chicago


----------



## ddb maine

Might be the last post. things are getting a bit wild out there. Going out on a high note


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ddb maine;1507142 said:


> Might be the last post. things are getting a bit wild out there. Going out on a high note


Well Good Luck DDB Stay Safe AND YOUR TRUCK IS KILLER WITH THAT BIG BOY ON THERE Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sweet DDB! Looks great, now we just need some snow!


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad got the generator all ready today and I'm all ready to fire it up. I might be going out to work tonight if there are any blow downs or if the road starts flooding.


----------



## loggerman

mercer_me;1506600 said:


> We got ours ready. There is a road that might get flooded that the state maintains in my area so, I might be getting some over time out of this deal. payup
> 
> If anybody was wandering my first weak working for the Maine DOT went well. I'm really looking forward to plowing roads this Winter. payup


You plowing rt2? Give us log trucks a break when youn see us! Good luck on the job!!!


----------



## mercer_me

loggerman;1507174 said:


> You plowing rt2? Give us log trucks a break when youn see us! Good luck on the job!!!


I will be plowing RT. 2 some. I'm a back up driver as of now so, I will be plowing RT. 2, RT. 27, and the Madison Road. Don't worry I will do my best I can for you guys, I know how hard it is for you all ready and you don't need to deal with a plow truck slowing you down. Just don't pass me on the bridge that goes across Mercer Bog.


----------



## Mick76

loggerman;1507174 said:


> You plowing rt2? Give us log trucks a break when youn see us! Good luck on the job!!!


Wave to the guy holding the shovel...that'll me mercer!....LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1507184 said:


> Wave to the guy holding the shovel...that'll me mercer!....LOL


That's pretty much true, or the flag. LOL I will be plowing this Winter though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey mercer they just show in the news dot up by you or in and around the area moving down trees with a dot truck and plow


----------



## plowguy43

Power has been off and on a few times. Now its on but like half power. Lights are dim and the tv won't come on.


----------



## leolkfrm

check the voltage if too low will ruin electronics!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep especially if ya got a newer flat screen. Unplug em and leave em till al clear is a go


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1507212 said:


> Hey mercer they just show in the news dot up by you or in and around the area moving down trees with a dot truck and plow


I haven't got called out yet but, I'm ready. What station did you see that on?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Our ch 5 evening news not our local news, world news mercer


----------



## bigbadbrad

nothing much happening up this way, just a few gusts of wind and a few nists of rain thats it


----------



## mercer_me

Not much rain hear but, the wind is blowing like hell. I'm very surprised we haven't lost power.


----------



## unhcp

Windy and rainy here but we still got the power!


----------



## Moss Man

So far it hasn't been too bad here...............still have power...............don't want to brag about it...................don't want to jinx myself........................


----------



## acutabovemaine

Well, did everyone make it through the night? 

Heard some wind and rain through the night but other than that it was pretty uneventful for me, business as usual.


----------



## mercer_me

The power flickered a few times last night. I'm glad I noticed that my alarm clock was flashing so I could reset it. I didn't get called out last night but, I'm sure we will be out checking roads today.


----------



## unhcp

Lots of stuff is closed and without power down here but we made it without a power flicker


----------



## plowguy43

Lost power a few times last night, but it came back on each time. Props to CMP, we are usually the last to get it back so I'm pumped. 

Also have power at work in Westbrook, even though most of Windham south is without it this morning.


----------



## plowguy43

leolkfrm;1507231 said:


> check the voltage if too low will ruin electronics!





DIRISHMAN;1507233 said:


> Yep especially if ya got a newer flat screen. Unplug em and leave em till al clear is a go


Oops, I did neither and do have a newer flat screen. Thankfully they are working fine this morning.


----------



## leolkfrm

plowguy43;1507477 said:


> Oops, I did neither and do have a newer flat screen. Thankfully they are working fine this morning.


always goos to have a surge protector on them...if teh repairman comes out they can't blame a power surge for a bad part ...been there ..first thing he checked was for a protector and then warunteed my power supply!


----------



## plowguy43

Oh I did actually have the TV on a surge protector, maybe it did its job.


----------



## Moss Man

I drove around on some errands this morning and did not see one limb or tree down and really didn't even see a mud puddle...........not exactly what we were expecting, but that's a good thing. Did not lose the power here, no sir.


----------



## plowguy43

Post a picture of your new truck, I can't believe I missed seeing it.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1507587 said:


> Post a picture of your new truck, I can't believe I missed seeing it.


I'll take one right now actually................and...............we need another meet soon anyhow.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm not crazy about the color but the price was right...... along with the miles and the diesel. And yes, those are Fisher push plates!


----------



## unhcp

Looking nice about time you got a ford with a real solid front axle


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1507600 said:


> I'm not crazy about the color but the price was right...... along with the miles and the diesel. And yes, those are Fisher push plates!


Its silver, thats the best color. You can't see any scratches! Where'd you get it from? That truck is just begging for a tuner and DPF/Cat delete...You wouldn't believe what that truck will turn into from doing that.


----------



## Mick76

What do you mean you dont like the color? What color is that beemer sitting behind it?!


----------



## Mick76

Oh ya one other thing...watch out for the "death wobble".......google it


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1507600 said:


> I'm not crazy about the color but the price was right...... along with the miles and the diesel. And yes, those are Fisher push plates!


That is a very sharp looking truck. I like the color a lot. Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1507649 said:


> Oh ya one other thing...watch out for the "death wobble".......google it


I read some mention of said death wobble, but I really didn't hunker down and study it.......what causes it? I'm sure a culvert bump that runs diagonal across the street probably starts it, but what about the truck makes it happen? I had a 1985 one ton Chevy 4x4 dual wheel that had a death wobble, you actually had to come to a complete stop in the road to get it to stop.........seemed like side to side spring warping, not unlike a dual axle trailer that is loaded improperly and does the death wobble. I ended up installing an HD Steering Stabilizer shock that made the factory one look tiny, it stopped doing it.

From an article;

*"The death wobble is caused by large oscillations being transferred from one tire to the next via the drag link. a dual steering stabilizer dampens those oscillations to almost nothing."*


----------



## plowguy43

Any vehicle with a solid front axle can get death wobble. If the front end is in good shape and well maintained then it shouldn't be an issue.

I've now owned about 8 trucks with a solid front axle and have never experienced it. I honestly wouldn't worry about it and if it does happen, like you said, gradually slow down and stop. Then take it easy going home and replace some parts.


----------



## acutabovemaine

Nice ride Moss Man.


----------



## Mick76

petey,
Did you sell your sander yet? I havnt seen it on cl.....


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1507786 said:


> petey,
> Did you sell your sander yet? I havnt seen it on cl.....


Yeah, it sold last week for $2600.

Sold the last plow I had too, so I need some new cash grabs!


----------



## Mick76

Petey...... http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/3379788627.html


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well went for my CDL class b road test today, passed it first try on each step. now it looks like I may have a job as a fill in plow truck driver this winter, nights and weekends.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1508727 said:


> Well went for my CDL class b road test today, passed it first try on each step. now it looks like I may have a job as a fill in plow truck driver this winter, nights and weekends.


Congrats Brad! I have to retake my Class B CDL permit and driving for Maine DOT. They make everybody do that no matter how long they have been driving for. I also have to become "Snow Fighter" certified and that involves a written and driving test.


----------



## ddb maine

Anyone else keeping an eye on the situation next week?

Showers with nighttime temps slowly dropping below freezing?


----------



## 06Sierra

I'll be in West Virginia when that hits. Any snow that fell in the area ill be in is long gone by now.


----------



## mercer_me

We hooked up the plows today on the two "patrol" (single axle ) trucks. We still need to put the V-Box in the wheeler before that's ready. I can't wait until the the test me so, I will be able to plow.


----------



## Moss Man

I heard the 4 letter word for tuesday, I ain't ready for that yet......


----------



## bigbadbrad

will are your patrol trucks the brown IH? we sold about 100 of them to the state back in between 05-07, I was working at our shop in hermon at the time, I musta PDI half of them haha


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1509148 said:


> will are your patrol trucks the brown IH? we sold about 100 of them to the state back in between 05-07, I was working at our shop in hermon at the time, I musta PDI half of them haha


Ya, the patrol trucks at the Mercer shop are the brown IH 4700 DT466 with Allison 5 speeds. The wheeler we have is a Volvo with an 8 speed. I wish the state would have completely rebuilt the old Fords instead of buying these new trucks, the Fords are a lot better truck IMO. I'm going to miss not being in a Ford this Winter.


----------



## plowguy43

Mike- when are you moving the equipment back to the lot? I went by a week ago and was still empty. Snows a comin and I can't wait!


----------



## Moss Man

When Ryan is back from his latest expedition we should have another meet......no? Maybe this time around more of the gang can attend if all comes right? Just tossing it out there, I'm available just about any weekend from here on in unless the white stuff is flying......and then we'll all be busy.

And Bobby, you had asked before where I bought my latest truck, I got it from my buddy that I do the firewood business with, he bought it over in Jay from a used car guy so I'm not sure where it came from before that. It's very clean underneath and has never had a plow put on until now. I'm thinking quite seriously about putting the same set up on it for exhaust and a tuner that Ryan has on his, Spartan has a real good rep according to what I am hearing and reading. I just sold my BMW today so I'm going to funnel some of those funds into truck goodies.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1509276 said:


> When Ryan is back from his latest expedition we should have another meet......no? Maybe this time around more of the gang can attend if all comes right? Just tossing it out there, I'm available just about any weekend from here on in unless the white stuff is flying......and then we'll all be busy.


I'm interested in another meet. Any Sunday will work for me.


----------



## plowguy43

Im down for whenever


----------



## bacwudzme

yeah me too,


----------



## unhcp

I'm in for sure if its not too far


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1509219 said:


> Mike- when are you moving the equipment back to the lot? I went by a week ago and was still empty. Snows a comin and I can't wait!


HA!... Loader and pusher is there as of Tues. Skiddys/pushers will be there soon. getting my trucks/sanders/plows ready today... Ive got too much s&@t to take care of.....

anyone want to buy a pita 2001 chevy 2500 truck?..... its got issues and Im tired of screwing with it...books for 9300 and I'll sell if for half $4650.. that'll give you enough margins to fix it and use it or sell it and make a profit... im officially done with it. you guys have my number so if any of you might be interested give me a call and I'll give you all the details


----------



## plowguy43

mick76 said:


> anyone want to buy a pita 2001 chevy 2500 truck?..... its got issues and Im tired of screwing with it...books for 9300 and I'll sell if for half $4650.. that'll give you enough margins to fix it


No amount of money can fix the fact its a Chevy! Kidding is this the black one you bought a few years back?

Moss- the difference those tuners make on those 6.4 is amazing. My buddy is running 35s and is pulling 17mph from his crew cab(identical to Ryans ) on a 275hp tune. The truck screams too.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1509514 said:


> No amount of money can fix the fact its a Chevy! Kidding is this the black one you bought a few years back?
> 
> Moss- the difference those tuners make on those 6.4 is amazing. My buddy is running 35s and is pulling 17mph from his crew cab(identical to Ryans ) on a 275hp tune. The truck screams too.


The friend that I bought the F350 from had not reset the trip meter/fuel economy device for 7,000 miles or the whole time he owned it, it said 11.2mpg for average for that whole time.....he worked it pretty hard though, has a car to drive when he isn't working. I figure the parts for the delete pipe, the ERG delete, the air cleaner and the tuner should start paying for themselves instantly. If I drive 10,000 miles in one year and gain 4-5 miles per gallon, I figure I'll save a grand on fuel at today's prices.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes plus it'll be more reliable. Less regens =less heat and wasted fuel.


----------



## Moss Man

This doesn't look like a money maker..........


----------



## Moss Man

If anyone runs across a smokin deal on a Poly Sander, let me know.......nothing longer than 7'.


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1509450 said:


> I'm in for sure if its not too far


Why don't we have the next meet in Portland? Ryan isn't far from there, backwoods is close, perhaps Dillan could make it, Mick, Mercer, Bobby and I could car pool down......

As far as a cool place for eats and brews in Portland, I have no clue.....?


----------



## plowguy43

Portland works for me and there are plenty places to go to.


----------



## unhcp

I am in for portland!


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I will see if there is any interest in my truck, put the price high so i can pay off my bike if i sell it and get another truck before winter. Dont care if it sells or not. If any one is looking for a service truck let me know! haha

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3386823275.html


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1509651 said:


> Portland works for me and there are plenty places to go to.


List several you think would be a good place for a meet and we'll narrow them down and start tossing a date around..............


----------



## 06Sierra

You wouldn't believe the dead deer I saw between Dulles and Inwood! I lost count. We just missed seeing one get hit, there was a few cars pulled over with the deer behind them.


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1510089 said:


> You wouldn't believe the dead deer I saw between Dulles and Inwood! I lost count. We just missed seeing one get hit, there was a few cars pulled over with the deer behind them.


Even though the deer population is quite reduced in my region, I have seen 2 dead deer on the roadside in the last two days........wonder what's up? Maybe they can sense the apocolypse is near.....


----------



## plowguy43

LOL that could be true.

I saw some flakes this morning by my house, oh baby bring it on.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1510080 said:


> List several you think would be a good place for a meet and we'll narrow them down and start tossing a date around..............


Most of the ones I'm thinking of are actually "south portland" but are right by the maine mall and easy on/off the highway.

There's
Buff Wild Wings
Sea Dog Pub
Long Horn
Ruby Tuesdays
Uno's (I think thats what it is)
Some Mexican restaurant (can't remember the name)
Sebago Brewing Company (pretty sure thats still there)
and probably a few I can't think of right now


----------



## plowguy43

I just got my list of properties from the bank for this season, Anyone in the Berwick Area that wants to sub for me? Easy job, wait till its done snowing, then plow driveway and shovel a path to the door.

Let me know

Looks like I'll have a few in the Bangor Area too LOL!


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1510298 said:


> I just got my list of properties from the bank for this season, Anyone in the Berwick Area that wants to sub for me? Easy job, wait till its done snowing, then plow driveway and shovel a path to the door.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Looks like I'll have a few in the Bangor Area too LOL!


Pm sent. Damn I'm fast.


----------



## plowguy43

Replied, let me know!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK guys I just wanted to say I was a Idiot yesterday on your thread and applogize to you all on here.I hope this is the right thread because it is now remove.This is reguards to a guys truck he was trying to sell I think. I am sorry to you all. You see i have just recieved a new cell phone and was on the used stuff for sale and thought that while I was typing the thread and sending it but i actually was on your thread instead of the Equipt for Sale thread..There was a guy on here whom ws selling a truck and he had a buch of LEDS ad Stated it was never Plowed with ect ect ect. 

I just drives me insane when guys on here state that they owned a rig for X X amount of time have a plow for it but never plowed with it.yeah. I have a drag car and t would be like ME saying inever raced it at all. Yah ok sure Buddy kindamake ya look like a cronick BSer. So please all Accept My applogies and MAY you all have a Great season Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1510298 said:


> I just got my list of properties from the bank for this season, Anyone in the Berwick Area that wants to sub for me? Easy job, wait till its done snowing, then plow driveway and shovel a path to the door.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Looks like I'll have a few in the Bangor Area too LOL!


Dammit, if I knew what I needed paperwork wise and such I'd take the bangor ones lol!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm actually going to be plowing those ones as well. The truck is going to get some mileage this winter, there are places in Unit, Hampden, Benton, etc that I'll be doing, then another group around my area (Oxford/Norway/Windham). In all I think there are about 12 properties, so I'm praying for snow but mostly a lot of events.


----------



## mercer_me

It was spitting snow all day today and the wind blew a lot. I froze my a$$ off while I was flagging today. I guess I need to start wearing my Carhartt insulated overalls. It sounds like there is going to be snow and sleet Wednesday night.


----------



## Mems

I hope so. Im ready to make some extra cash. Just picked up another account today. I think Im close to calling it quits at my current numbers. I still want people to get great service and I want to make sure that I can still get to all of them in a somewhat timely fashion.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1510217 said:


> Most of the ones I'm thinking of are actually "south portland" but are right by the maine mall and easy on/off the highway.
> 
> There's
> Buff Wild Wings
> Sea Dog Pub
> Long Horn
> Ruby Tuesdays
> Uno's (I think thats what it is)
> Some Mexican restaurant (can't remember the name)
> Sebago Brewing Company (pretty sure thats still there)
> and probably a few I can't think of right now


One of the brew pubs might be nice, we been to Buffalo Wild Wings a couple times now so let's axe that one for at least this trip. Any one want to be so bold as to pop up a date or two and we can all start to hash that out?


----------



## Moss Man

Anyone know of a place locally to buy some cutting edges for my EZ V ? I know Irishman isn't going to believe this, but it's never had them before!


----------



## bigbadbrad

Moss Man;1510445 said:


> Anyone know of a place locally to buy some cutting edges for my EZ V ? I know Irishman isn't going to believe this, but it's never had them before!


hahaha good one!

I think traction,(used to be brake service) should have them in stock


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey brad if you read my post I apologized for yesterday u got into your guys thread some how while on my new iPhone anyway esi or langs ? Just and idea and yes I so believe ya


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1510394 said:


> I'm actually going to be plowing those ones as well. The truck is going to get some mileage this winter, there are places in Unit, Hampden, Benton, etc that I'll be doing, then another group around my area (Oxford/Norway/Windham). In all I think there are about 12 properties, so I'm praying for snow but mostly a lot of events.


Oh alrighty, well if your ever in a pinch, let me know.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Moss Man;1510445 said:


> Anyone know of a place locally to buy some cutting edges for my EZ V ? I know Irishman isn't going to believe this, but it's never had them before!


Jordan Equipment in westbrook


----------



## plowguy43

Sea dog is a good place but Ill check for others. Anyone available in the next few weekends?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1510520 said:


> Sea dog is a good place but Ill check for others. Anyone available in the next few weekends?


I should be available just about any Sunday.


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1510558 said:


> I should be available just about any Sunday.


Same for me.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1510520 said:


> Sea dog is a good place but Ill check for others. Anyone available in the next few weekends?


Don't forget PT's Showplace


----------



## unhcp

How does Sebago Brewing Company work for everyone ? say 18th?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Hey everyone....looks like maybe some snow coming at us! I am looking for a 85-100hp tractor to rent for the winter. I was told by a local tractor dealer that I could rent one and then apply the rental to a down payment if I decided to buy after 6 months. THen when I spoke to the person in charge of that, they said that they didn't do that any more but could put me in to a lease for 1 or 2 years. That totally blew my budget for the winter....more than 2x. 

I am doing a driveway snowblowing service, like Neige does up in Canada. 

I would be the operator and would treat it like it were my own. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1510886 said:


> Don't forget PT's Showplace


Would it be enjoyable to you guys while all the girls flock to me?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1510959 said:


> Would it be enjoyable to you guys while all the girls flock to me?


I'll make sure your wifey sees this comment!.... :laughing:


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1510911 said:


> How does Sebago Brewing Company work for everyone ? say 18th?


That works for me.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1510959 said:


> Would it be enjoyable to you guys while all the girls flock to me?


Sure it would be awesome to watch you fight off an std with one arm and another std with another arm...

:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1511006 said:


> Sure it would be awesome to watch you fight off an std with one arm and another std with another arm...
> 
> :laughing:


Ironically my wife said the same thing.

18th works for me fellas


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1511018 said:


> Ironically my wife said the same thing.
> 
> 18th works for me fellas


not sure how i should feel about that. haha


----------



## RepoMan207

DIRISHMAN;1510366 said:


> OK guys I just wanted to say I was a Idiot yesterday on your thread and applogize to you all on here.I hope this is the right thread because it is now remove.This is reguards to a guys truck he was trying to sell I think. I am sorry to you all. You see i have just recieved a new cell phone and was on the used stuff for sale and thought that while I was typing the thread and sending it but i actually was on your thread instead of the Equipt for Sale thread..There was a guy on here whom ws selling a truck and he had a buch of LEDS ad Stated it was never Plowed with ect ect ect.
> 
> I just drives me insane when guys on here state that they owned a rig for X X amount of time have a plow for it but never plowed with it.yeah. I have a drag car and t would be like ME saying inever raced it at all. Yah ok sure Buddy kindamake ya look like a cronick BSer. So please all Accept My applogies and MAY you all have a Great season Thumbs Up


Who's this again? 



Moss Man;1510445 said:


> Anyone know of a place locally to buy some cutting edges for my EZ V ? I know Irishman isn't going to believe this, but it's never had them before!


lmao...nice.


----------



## RepoMan207

Soooo, it's the Brew Pub on the 18th....I'm down with that. Usual time of 1PM??


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1511374 said:


> Soooo, it's the Brew Pub on the 18th....I'm down with that. Usual time of 1PM??


Looks like we got a solid plan shaping up, someone light a fire under Dillian and Pete's ass?


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1511472 said:


> Looks like we got a solid plan shaping up, someone light a fire under Dillian and Pete's ass?


I think good ol' Mo-Nature is going to this evening.
anyone else smell snow in the air or am I nuts?


----------



## plowguy43

I talked to Pete this morning and he said he should be able to make it. I think Dylan is still trying to win over that chick from buffalo wild wings LOL


----------



## plowguy43

We got like 2"s at my house, what did you guys get? Glad I didn't bother mounting the plow.


----------



## mercer_me

We got between 2 and 3 inches in Mercer but, the further East I went, the less snow there was.


----------



## unhcp

had a few inches down here in New Hampshire, its all gone now but I was able to make a few bucks


----------



## Dewey

We got 3"..... Plowed two paying jobs and 2 seasonals....
Actually seemed good to get behind the Plow !!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got 2-3" in Bangor, didn't plow anything however.

On another note, anyone have any suggestions for another "side" job for a 17yr old? I sorta do the jack-of-all-trades thing right now, and like it that way instead of working one place. I mow some lawns, work a 20hr/week pt job, work on our horse farm, hay for a few people, trying to think of something else to maybe do. Any ideas fellas? Would love to run some equipment or a truck, but not likely because of being 17, and not full time.


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1512288 said:


> Got 2-3" in Bangor, didn't plow anything however.
> 
> On another note, anyone have any suggestions for another "side" job for a 17yr old? I sorta do the jack-of-all-trades thing right now, and like it that way instead of working one place. I mow some lawns, work a 20hr/week pt job, work on our horse farm, hay for a few people, trying to think of something else to maybe do. Any ideas fellas? Would love to run some equipment or a truck, but not likely because of being 16, and not full time.


How far are you from Liberty ???


----------



## GMCHD plower

Dewey;1512316 said:


> How far are you from Liberty ???


I'm in Bangor, so you'd have to tell me.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1512146 said:


> We got like 2"s at my house, what did you guys get? Glad I didn't bother mounting the plow.


That was an odd one for me, I kept looking out the window all night...nope, no snow. Then the phone rings at 3AM, a recording from the school, there is a 2 hour delay for the kids, I look out the window...nothing but wind and rain....WTF? I go back to bed. I wake up and get out on the road at 8 for a doctors appointment; still nadda. As soon as I pulled off the cove rd. there was literally 2' of snow...not but a quarter of a mile down the street from my house. I was literally on the line the whole night I guess.

On a side note, I've run into a dilemma of sorts. I think I need to hire my own plow guy to take care of my place while I'm away in Windham / Gorham tending to my customers. How screwed up is that.?.?. I just can't see pounding my head against the wall trying to keep up with it all on the bigger events. The wife to think about, otherwise I wouldn't care. If anyone is out this way, or knows someone...speak up.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1512318 said:


> I'm in Bangor, so you'd have to tell me.


Did you get your license yet?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1512547 said:


> Did you get your license yet?


Yessir I did.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1512640 said:


> Yessir I did.


Good deal.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1512645 said:


> Good deal.


Ya, I've had it for a while, have about 12 driveways lined up for this winter.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1512650 said:


> Ya, I've had it for a while, have about 12 driveways lined up for this winter.


Damn...weren't you like 12 when you came on here?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1512659 said:


> Damn...weren't you like 12 when you came on here?


Haha ya probably somewhere around that age, had a few different accounts, what can I say, I love the snow business.


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1512318 said:


> I'm in Bangor, so you'd have to tell me.


 A little over an hour..... Sounds like you were looking for work..... I need help at my Sawmill time to time.... thought it may work for you


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD- Google will tell you the distance bro , gotta take the initiative lol.

Brad-I suck and still haven't mailed the decals its on my to do list today.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1512911 said:


> GMCHD- Google will tell you the distance bro , gotta take the initiative lol.
> .


Haha I did afterwards, thanks Dewey, more than anything I'm just looking for ideas of something else I could do on the side, wheather it be nighttime, or early a.m.


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1512788 said:


> A little over an hour..... Sounds like you were looking for work..... I need help at my Sawmill time to time.... thought it may work for you


Dewey, do you think you're going to be able to make it down next weekend?


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1512957 said:


> Dewey, do you think you're going to be able to make it down next weekend?


Anyone that's north of me is welcome to carpool from here.


----------



## 06Sierra

I finally made it home from WV. Hard to beat shooting every day, but it was a long week!


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1512911 said:


> Brad-I suck and still haven't mailed the decals its on my to do list today.


No worry, i just took out my plow this week, and finally put my winter tires on the truck, looks kinda wierd now with the lift and little tires! hahaha

went up to the alagash today with my uncle and his jeep, had a good time, heard some old stories about the good old days, saw a couple of moose, and shoot a couple of birds! All in all was a good day!

got some pics, but wont let me post, i will try again later


----------



## GMCHD plower

Everyone ready? Doing a fluid/filter change this week and should be good to go.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm building a nice covered plastic tote for a ballast and sand/salt box, it's a commercial tote that can be lifted with a forklift. This way I can take that thing out and have a truck instead of having 12 frozen sand tubes in there every time I want to use the truck bed for something else. Photos to follow.


----------



## Dewey

RepoMan207;1512957 said:


> Dewey, do you think you're going to be able to make it down next weekend?


Yep I am planning on it...Pretty much finished my firewood for the this year... I do still have allot of sawing that I hope to get done before real winter sets in....


----------



## bigbadbrad

First pic is of my uncles jeep up in the 'gash, we were able to find a few roads that were not hit up by anyone yet!

Cut some pine and cedar with my dad on his lot today, Gunna saw them into lumber next summer, I got some spruce that I think we should cut too, hopefully I can get enough wood to build a shed to store my old tractors in! haha


----------



## Mick76

anyone need some salt? Im ordering my first delivery and they always send too much for my container to hold...... Id have about 7-8 yards that i could load on your trailer or truck. $95 per loaded yard if anyones interested


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1513569 said:


> First pic is of my uncles jeep up in the 'gash, we were able to find a few roads that were not hit up by anyone yet!
> 
> Cut some pine and cedar with my dad on his lot today, Gunna saw them into lumber next summer, I got some spruce that I think we should cut too, hopefully I can get enough wood to build a shed to store my old tractors in! haha


Looks like a pretty productive weakened Brad. Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1514010 said:


> Looks like a pretty productive weakened Brad. Thumbs Up


yeah we only started cutting at 1 on sunday, so only gave us 3 hours to work with, woulda got a little more cut, but when I made it to where my dad was starting to fall the second tree this is what I came across! haha We got him a brand new saw for his birthday this year cause he wanted to cut big trees, and this is what he does with it! It is a good thing I brought mine up with me to to get his out!


----------



## mercer_me

Can you guys keep your eye out for a cheep car for me? I'm looking for some thing good on gas since next Summer I will be driving 60 miles everyday for work. I don't care what it looks like as long as it takes a sticker or is close to taking a sticker and it's not a complete piece of sh!t. I would really like to get a 4 cyl. 5 speed Civic, Camry, or Corolla but, I'd buy just about any car that will get decent millage for the right price. Ideally I'd like to spend under $2,000 but, for the right deal I could spend more.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1514129 said:


> yeah we only started cutting at 1 on Sunday, so only gave us 3 hours to work with, woulda got a little more cut, but when I made it to where my dad was starting to fall the second tree this is what I came across! haha We got him a brand new saw for his birthday this year cause he wanted to cut big trees, and this is what he does with it! It is a good thing I brought mine up with me to to get his out!


I see the problem..........it's a Stihl. LOL Just giving you a hard time, I'm a Husky man my self. I have 372XP and I wan't to get a 357XP or 365XP. I never cut wood with out a back-up saw, for now I use my Dad's 55 Rancher for a back-up. What size is your Dad's Stihl?


----------



## bigbadbrad

His is the new 311, mine is a 310, I find his has a little more power then mine, but being a stuborn old frenchmen it is going to be worn out and usless well before mine because he does not take care of it. the chain was about to fall off when he was limbing and i told him to go tighten it, i mean it was hanging off the bar like 1/4" and he said he did not have time, and that it would be fine haha! And he cant figure out how to start it with out flooding it, which still puzzles me, I can't flood mine even if I try! haha


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1513551 said:


> Yep I am planning on it...Pretty much finished my firewood for the this year... I do still have allot of sawing that I hope to get done before real winter sets in....


Good to hear it, it's been awhile.


----------



## plowguy43

Ok so just so I'm 100% sure, we're going to the Sea Dog Pub in South Portland this Sunday at 1pm?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1514598 said:


> Ok so just so I'm 100% sure, we're going to the Sea Dog Pub in South Portland this Sunday at 1pm?


Good call Bobby, I thought it was Sebago Brew pub in South Portland... Somebody, anybody... just let me know where to go.


----------



## unhcp

Sebago brew pub might be closed???

What does everyone want to do?

Would anyone be up for a later time like say 5pm?


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1514693 said:


> Sebago brew pub might be closed???
> 
> What does everyone want to do?
> 
> Would anyone be up for a later time like say 5pm?


No, they're open. They use to be in the Maine Mall parking lot, they relocated to Payne rd, across from the old circuit city (now goodwill), and Christmas tree shop. It sits between Homewood Suites and the Marriott.

I'm up for whatever...I think 5 will be too late for most, but I have no preference myself.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Damn wish I could make it but just too long of a trip....I'm up near Ellsworth.

I know this probably should be in the estimate forum but I prefer to get feedback from people in my area of the country. We have been "way high" on several apartment complexes lately according to the managing agents and I would just like to bounce one off of you all. We do a few commercial places but no apartment complexes as of yet. I would just like to get the feel if I'm really that far off in my estimating or if they are just too cheap. Here is one I just put in for....it the parking lot and the square of apartments around it. Each "building" has two doors to be shoveled out and paths connecting each door to the driveway and a single path looping around the whole perimeter to be snow blown/shoveled etc. They want a total price contract for the year includes plowing/shoveling/snowblowing/salt+sanding of parking lot and walkways when necessary. What do you thing? Ball park!!!!!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1514655 said:


> Good call Bobby, I thought it was Sebago Brew pub in South Portland... Somebody, anybody... just let me know where to go.





unhcp;1514693 said:


> Sebago brew pub might be closed???
> 
> What does everyone want to do?
> 
> Would anyone be up for a later time like say 5pm?


Either or works for me, I can't do 5pm sorry.



LawnsInOrder;1514776 said:


> Damn wish I could make it but just too long of a trip....I'm up near Ellsworth.
> 
> I know this probably should be in the estimate forum but I prefer to get feedback from people in my area of the country. We have been "way high" on several apartment complexes lately according to the managing agents and I would just like to bounce one off of you all. We do a few commercial places but no apartment complexes as of yet. I would just like to get the feel if I'm really that far off in my estimating or if they are just too cheap. Here is one I just put in for....it the parking lot and the square of apartments around it. Each "building" has two doors to be shoveled out and paths connecting each door to the driveway and a single path looping around the whole perimeter to be snow blown/shoveled etc. They want a total price contract for the year includes plowing/shoveling/snowblowing/salt+sanding of parking lot and walkways when necessary. What do you thing? Ball park!!!!!


Ellsworth isn't that far, I think Dewey is coming from that Area. As for your apartment, can't really help you there sorry- not my expertise.


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1514776 said:


> What do you think? Ball park!!!!!


5K seasonal


----------



## unhcp

Sebago brew pub south Portland at 1pm it is!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay, thanks Mick....I was at 9. lol


----------



## Moss Man

The Pub is good for me, right off the turnpike. I think 1pm is going to work for most people, 5pm is going to be a turn out killer IMO.

Who's carpooling? People can hop in at my house or Auburn, the back seat of the Super Duty is a tad tight for adults......but I would like to bring it!


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1514809 said:


> The Pub is good for me, right off the turnpike. I think 1pm is going to work for most people, 5pm is going to be a turn out killer IMO.
> 
> Who's carpooling? People can hop in at my house or Auburn, the back seat of the Super Duty is a tad tight for adults......but I would like to bring it!


I'm not sure if I'm going or not but, I will let you know.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1514793 said:


> 5K seasonal


I was close, I was thinking more like $6000-$6500.



LawnsInOrder;1514803 said:


> Okay, thanks Mick....I was at 9. lol


That would explain that.



unhcp;1514800 said:


> Sebago brew pub south Portland at 1pm it is!





Moss Man;1514809 said:


> The Pub is good for me, right off the turnpike. I think 1pm is going to work for most people, 5pm is going to be a turn out killer IMO.


See ya there!


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1514793 said:


> 5K seasonal


x2, I would have said 4500 off the top of my head.


----------



## Mick76

It should be more like 6-7K around our areas but hes right on the coast. alot of our events are snow while the coast gets rain


----------



## Mick76

Not sure if ill be at the meet or not this time....have to play it by ear


----------



## ddb maine

sunday is my anniversary, so ill be tied up


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1514845 said:


> sunday is my anniversary, so ill be tied up


Literally?.....LOL.:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1514842 said:


> It should be more like 6-7K around our areas but hes right on the coast. alot of our events are snow while the coast gets rain


down here, if you were to price it that high you'd loose it. gorham, or any larger town maybe. even sanford. its wild how cheap stuff gets done for down here.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1514846 said:


> Literally?.....LOL.:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


already got a spool of 200lb test soft poly braid... for me not her...:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1514844 said:


> Not sure if ill be at the meet or not this time....have to play it by ear


Oh please, now your making things up. Your coming and that's that.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1514933 said:


> Oh please, now your making things up. Your coming and that's that.


You know he's all about carpooling until he has to ride in my "Ford". :salute:


----------



## Dewey

So...... Sebago Pub by the Christams Tree Shop at 1 pm.... Sounds like a plan and easy to find.....
I plan on being there......

Hey Lawsinorder I'm from Liberty 18 miles west of Belfast...
I do an 18 Unit appartment complex with walks.... I'm at $5000 includes sand/salt on drive supplied by me and salt for walks is supplied by owner... I highly recomend a single stage blower for the walks... they work great !!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks buddy. I'm bidding another one this week in town - I believe it's 32 apts with walks etc, all salt sand supplied by me and I'm thinking around $11K. We take care of all the mowing there but this is the first year they have called and asked for bids on the snow removal.

Ya, I know where Liberty is...you're not TOO far from be, probably 1hr20min or so. I can't make this meet we are still wicked busy with fall cleanups but I'll make one later on this winter. THanks so much.

Jason


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1514972 said:


> You know he's all about carpooling until he has to ride in my "Ford". :salute:


He has to ride with someone since his Chevy sh*t the bed. LOL:laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1514972 said:


> You know he's all about carpooling until he has to ride in my "Ford". :salute:


To heck with the Ford....... I'll take the Beemer!


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1515458 said:


> To heck with the Ford....... I'll take the Beemer!


The Beemer done went bye-bye, that was my first BMW and it will surely be the last.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1515748 said:


> The Beemer done went bye-bye, that was my first BMW and it will surely be the last.


That's what I said about the one and only Saab that I owned....Damn that thing was fun to drive though. My old 04 Trans Am...now there was another good one. purplebou


----------



## plowguy43

You boys and your cute little bimmers and firechickens.

This was just delivered at work, my new company car...


----------



## Mick76

Ya, Im sure the trust you to drive THAT!....LOL


----------



## plowguy43

I sat in it for about an hour just revving the engine pretending like it was mine.


----------



## Moss Man

Head count for Sunday at the Pub in Portland at 1pm? I'm in and the offer to carpool still stands.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1516752 said:


> Head count for Sunday at the Pub in Portland at 1pm? I'm in and the offer to carpool still stands.


I'll be there.


----------



## Dewey

Me Too...


----------



## plowguy43

Im in and I saw Pete yesterday, he's pretty sure he's coming


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1516838 said:


> Im in and I saw Pete yesterday, he's pretty sure he's coming


Mercer?.........Mick?..........


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1516903 said:


> Mercer?.........Mick?..........


I'm not going to be able to make it to this one, I got a lot going on tomorrow. I'll try to make it to the the next one.


----------



## bigbadbrad

not gunna be able to make it either, big suprise! haha Maybe next summer I can go down to one on bike!


----------



## Mick76

This will be the first one Ive missed in awhile...have fun guys and keep bobby in line!.....LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Good to see you guys, gotta admit that buffalo wild wings or gippers is a better place for me LOL. Regardless it was a good time!


----------



## Dewey

It was good to see you guys..... Also nice to see the new 350's....
I guess I shoulda went to PT'S The Wife wasn't done at the Mall LOL
The good news is she didn't hurt the check book much......I'm not sure how someone can spend close to 3 hrs at the mall go through all the store's and only buy one shirt... ( I guess i shouldn't Complain ) payup


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1517595 said:


> Good to see you guys, gotta admit that buffalo wild wings or gippers is a better place for me LOL. Regardless it was a good time!


We should try Buddy T's in Lewiston, I've been there quite a few times. Low key, good drinks and eats. The Hot Wings are the best in town. It's south of Mardens about a mile or so. http://www.buddyts.com/


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1517595 said:


> Good to see you guys, gotta admit that buffalo wild wings or gippers is a better place for me LOL. Regardless it was a good time!





Dewey;1517597 said:


> It was good to see you guys..... Also nice to see the new 350's....
> I guess I shoulda went to PT'S The Wife wasn't done at the Mall LOL
> The good news is she didn't hurt the check book much......I'm not sure how someone can spend close to 3 hrs at the mall go through all the store's and only buy one shirt... ( I guess i shouldn't Complain ) payup





Moss Man;1517604 said:


> We should try Buddy T's in Lewiston, I've been there quite a few times. Low key, good drinks and eats. The Hot Wings are the best in town. It's south of Mardens about a mile or so. http://www.buddyts.com/


Sounds like you guys had a great time. I'm going to try to make it to the next one. Lewiston/Auburn works better than Portland for me.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1517604 said:


> We should try Buddy T's in Lewiston, I've been there quite a few times. Low key, good drinks and eats. The Hot Wings are the best in town. It's south of Mardens about a mile or so. http://www.buddyts.com/


I've been by there myself and wanted to stop in. Sounds like a plan for the next one.



Dewey;1517597 said:


> It was good to see you guys..... Also nice to see the new 350's....
> I guess I shoulda went to PT'S The Wife wasn't done at the Mall LOL
> The good news is she didn't hurt the check book much......I'm not sure how someone can spend close to 3 hrs at the mall go through all the store's and only buy one shirt... ( I guess i shouldn't Complain ) payup


Can't complain about that! Although going to PT's wouldn't have been a bad idea LOL



mercer_me;1517608 said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time. I'm going to try to make it to the next one. Lewiston/Auburn works better than Portland for me.


Same here bud, Portland was a bit of a hike. Although we made it back with time to spare so we swung by another bar in Raymond before heading home - some nice "views" there


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well I decied to change my front u-joints on my truck before it snows to greaseable ones, could see some rust coming from the seals on one of the cups, so i figured it was time, got the whole front end torn apart now! haha But here is the deleima I got right now, I have an open rear end in my truck, no locker or posi, and of corse open front end. I found a Lock-Rite positrac assembly that would fit in my front axle, I have new warn locking front hubs to put in, cause I broke my superwinch ones taking them apart, all the torx bolts broke or stripped cause previous owner put loctite on them instead of antiseaze. SO has anyone ever run a posi in a steer axle, cause now would be the time for me to do while i got the front all apart, and I have had no interest in anyone purchaseing the truck so I might as well keep running it. I figure if i would leave one hub unlocked I will still have 3 wheel drive and beable to turn with the locker in, and when i go to plow, or go offroad I can just lock the other hub, and when I go on the hot top or summer time i will just un lock both hubs like I allready do anyways. What you all think about this idea?


----------



## plowguy43

Brad - off topic, but I've searched and searched and I think I may have given those decals to a body shop owner last year. The only ones I can find are for an EZV. Sorry about that!

On topic - I think a locker is better for the front end then a limited slip since while turning one side will always be moving faster then the other causing your limited slip to engage.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah thats what I been thinking but the true lockers are around 1000 bucks, i been talking to a few people and they said that a clutch pack limited slip would work good, and they have run one before, cause it will slip better in the turns. I am not sure yet on what I am going to do, but if I put one i will be ordering before the end of the week for sure!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Happy thanksgiving guys!


----------



## plowguy43

Happy Thanksgiving!

Brad- I just remembered that fords have manual locking hubs so what I said earlier really won't apply unless your in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Mick76

Just think.... Last year we already had two snow events before Thanksgiving!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mick76;1519467 said:


> Just think.... Last year we already had two snow events before Thanksgiving!


Thats what I was thinking! Instead this year my plow pump is sitting on my work bench


----------



## mercer_me

Happy Thanksgiving Guys!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anybody watching for wednesday?


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1521095 said:


> Anybody watching for wednesday?


Doesnt look like much at this point........ sorry I hate snow


----------



## GMCHD plower

Dammit Mick your right! Just looked again and now their saying little to none, and definately none in my area... Never should have put my pump back together haha.


----------



## bigbadbrad

yup, I gotta get the blower on the tractor still and tre djust the angles for my plow after I lifted the truck and change the oil in the plow. I got the front end back together, did not put the locker in yet, ended up spending the locker funds on a new tv on black friday haha


----------



## plowguy43

Just tossin this out there for my friend in Mass (Same guy who had an 05 F250 Diesel). He's selling his 2008 Crew Cab F350 diesel, it has about 59k miles on it, DPF/Cat are deleted, he has SCT Livewire with Innovative tunes (running on lowest tune for mileage) and has brand new 35" Mud Tires - Federal something or others.

He's asking $35,000 for it, but may consider some type of trade for a half ton gasser. Basically he bought too much truck for what he needs it for. He's a plumber and is getting a company van now, so its going to sit. Its setup for a 3 Plug Fisher Minute Mount and has an 8' MM2 thats been barely used in the past 2 years he's had it.

He'll work that into the deal for the right price.

*Pics and more info are in the for sale section*


----------



## mercer_me

I finally got a deer on the last day of hunting season. I shot a 100lb doe Saturday and it took off and I didn't fin it until Sunday. I shot it while it was running and it kept running for 500 or 600 yards even though I never chased it. I had a lot of doubts I would find it but, I had three other guys help look with me and we finally found it after a few hours of looking. (Sorry my Dad's garage is a mess, I get after him about it all the time.)


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1521984 said:


> I finally got a deer on the last day of hunting season. I shot a 100lb doe Saturday and it took off and I didn't fin it until Sunday. I shot it while it was running and it kept running for 500 or 600 yards even though I never chased it. I had a lot of doubts I would find it but, I had three other guys help look with me and we finally found it after a few hours of looking. (Sorry my Dad's garage is a mess, I get after him about it all the time.)


Niiiice good tag bud.


----------



## plowguy43

Are we expecting snow??? I saw about 10 truck driving around today with plows on LOL


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1524148 said:


> Are we expecting snow??? I saw about 10 truck driving around today with plows on LOL


That darn "wind shift" line...we got 3" in L/A!


----------



## plowguy43

Wow we had nothing but flurries


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1524082 said:


> Niiiice good tag bud.


Thanks. It's my 4th deer and I'm very happy with it. When it comes to deer it would be nice to shoot a big buck but, I'm not to picky.



plowguy43;1524148 said:


> Are we expecting snow??? I saw about 10 truck driving around today with plows on LOL





Mick76;1524153 said:


> That darn "wind shift" line...we got 3" in L/A!





plowguy43;1524225 said:


> Wow we had nothing but flurries


We put the plows on the state trucks today and loaded them with salt but, all we got was a few flurries.


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1524153 said:


> That darn "wind shift" line...we got 3" in L/A!


?? I was within 12 miles of Auburn this afternoon and not a flake of snow on the ground or in the air..................


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1524319 said:


> ?? I was within 12 miles of Auburn this afternoon and not a flake of snow on the ground or in the air..................


Alright you got me.... just trying to get bobby going!....LOL


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1524394 said:


> Alright you got me.... just trying to get bobby going!....LOL


Had I known that, I surely would have been silent!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1524394 said:


> Alright you got me.... just trying to get bobby going!....LOL


Your an A**, I put the plow on and drove out to my route only to find pavement....


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1524473 said:


> Your an A**, I put the plow on and drove out to my route only to find pavement....


LOLOLOL...You know you needed to get the bugs worked out of the snow hog this year anyway! :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1524482 said:


> LOLOLOL...You know you needed to get the bugs worked out of the snow hog this year anyway! :laughing:


Bug's aren't engineered into the Pup like they are in a Fisher...

Don't worry I pee'd in your gas tanks at the Auburn Lot. payup:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1524473 said:


> Your an A**, I put the plow on and drove out to my route only to find pavement....


LMAO....That's [email protected]!in awesome!!! Mick's going to have to buy you some drinks for the wasted gas now...but damn, that was good. :laughing:


----------



## Moss Man

If anyone is considering a new set of cutting edges for their Xtreme V ............................
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1524703#post1524703


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1524675 said:


> LMAO....That's [email protected]!in awesome!!! Mick's going to have to buy you some drinks for the wasted gas now...but damn, that was good. :laughing:


Mick's buying rounds? Sign me up!


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1524798 said:


> Mick's buying rounds? Sign me up!


Abso****inloutely!


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1524832 said:


> Abso****inloutely!


If that's the case, I'm stepping it up from Coors to Jim Beam!


----------



## plowguy43

Drinks on Mick at buffalo wild wings


----------



## RepoMan207

What, no Duseci's??


----------



## RepoMan207

Bobby, What did you pay for your blade? Do you know if the new ones are the same $$ ?


----------



## Mick76

How the heck did that get turned around on me anywho?......


----------



## plowguy43

It was $4300, its been replaced by the VXF which has the flared wings and looks to be about $300 more.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1524896 said:


> How the heck did that get turned around on me anywho?......


LOL when you and Ryan believed I actually loaded up and drove to Auburn. Drinks on you at BWW and the other place (Moss's place)


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1524900 said:


> LOL when you and Ryan believed I actually loaded up and drove to Auburn. Drinks on you at BWW and the other place (Moss's place)


Buddy T's, Mick(the buyer) knows where it is.......Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Thats the one, when can we expect you Mick?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

How about a Bangor meet sometime? Even just a few people - it'd be a LOT easier for me.... 

Also, Snowdogg reviews? Got a good chance to get 2 of them but never used them before....good/bad??

Cheers!!

Jason


----------



## plowguy43

Im the only one smart enough to run one. but honestly I love my VX 95 and it has a lot for the money


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1525762 said:


> Im the only one smart enough to run one. but honestly I love my VX 95 and it has a lot for the money


:laughing::laughing::laughing:........ Thats not laughing about your "smart enough to run one" comment but rather you bought one to begin with!!!! :yow!:


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;1525716 said:


> How about a Bangor meet sometime? Even just a few people - it'd be a LOT easier for me....
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Jason


yeah I would be up for a bangor meet sometimes if it is planned ahead of time! Still a 3 hour ride for me, but is do-able.


----------



## Moss Man

I'm up for a Bangor meet. As I've said before, I'm up for carpooling.


----------



## Dewey

I'm good with Bangor Closer than Portland for me !!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1525867 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:........ Thats not laughing about your "smart enough to run one" comment but rather you bought one to begin with!!!! :yow!:


LOL those beers you owe me are going to taste even better now haha


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1524900 said:


> LOL when you and Ryan believed I actually loaded up and drove to Auburn. Drinks on you at BWW and the other place (Moss's place)


No, no, no, I didn't think you actually drove out there, otherwise we would of heard about it sooner. I all but guarantee that the plow got mounted though.



Mick76;1524896 said:


> How the heck did that get turned around on me anywho?......


Ahhh, if memory serves, you started it  payup


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1524898 said:


> It was $4300, its been replaced by the VXF which has the flared wings and looks to be about $300 more.


I really like the new design....too bad it's a mutt :laughing:. If Fisher changed to the flared wings, I would sell the XLS (That I've yet to actually purchase), and buy one immediately.

You know I only bash your plow, because it's your's right? I've always thought their stuff was cheap and cheesy, but I honestly haven't seen their recent models up close in the recent years (4 years anyway). With that being said, the fact that you refuse to bring it to the meets...leads me to believe you're ashamed of it; like a red headed step child, and just don't want to admit it :laughing:.



plowguy43;1525762 said:


> Im the only one smart enough to run one. but honestly I love my VX 95 and it has a lot for the money


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1525716 said:


> How about a Bangor meet sometime? Even just a few people - it'd be a LOT easier for me....
> 
> Also, Snowdogg reviews? Got a good chance to get 2 of them but never used them before....good/bad??
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Jason


Yeah, I'd be up for a Bangor meet at some point.


----------



## Moss Man

If I didn't already have all the Fisher Truckside gear on my truck, I'd consider the VXF;


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1526342 said:


> If I didn't already have all the Fisher Truckside gear on my truck, I'd consider the VXF;


I was scoping out the VXT at Pete's auto yeasturday when I picked up a rental trailer... Thumbs Up I love the old school flared wing look.


----------



## RepoMan207

Got my first taste of crappy winter roads yesterday driving over to Burlington, VT.....my truck was in show room condition before I left, now, not so much.


----------



## allagashpm

I would do a Bangor meet, it'd be good to meet you guys and shoot the ****. Only about 2 hours for me


----------



## bigbadbrad

allagashpm;1526688 said:


> I would do a Bangor meet, it'd be good to meet you guys and shoot the ****. Only about 2 hours for me


Welcome Aboard!! So ou must be from about Portage or ashland? Cause I know the 'gash aint two hours from bangor!! haha


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1526324 said:


> I really like the new design....too bad it's a mutt :laughing:. If Fisher changed to the flared wings, I would sell the XLS (That I've yet to actually purchase), and buy one immediately.
> 
> You know I only bash your plow, because it's your's right? I've always thought their stuff was cheap and cheesy, but I honestly haven't seen their recent models up close in the recent years (4 years anyway). With that being said, the fact that you refuse to bring it to the meets.*..leads me to believe you're ashamed of it; like a red headed step child, * and just don't want to admit it :laughing:.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:


That's funny right there. I'll let you see it one day. And no it hasn't been mounted(lol) because Im lazy. Ask Mike about it, he was drooling over it when he came by in his Cobra ;-)


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1527119 said:


> Ask Mike about it, he was drooling over it when he came by in his Cobra ;-)


It is a nice plow, ill give you that....

Anyone else make some $ today?payup


----------



## plowguy43

I was thinking you may be out today, talk about a mess


----------



## Mick76

No one else out today sanding and salting?... damn guys, you can add alot to your bottom line if you offer this service


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Just caught up on everything on here since haven't checked in since spring. Mick-looks like you didn't end up selling the biz? I was working up in Greene for part of OCT had to drive by and fill up at your Irving everyday. Looks like your all ready!
Bobby-looks like your still in denial about driving a dodge and owning a puppy plow.
Ryan- haven't seen you around, I told my neighbor to talk to you about your xls not sure if he ever did, he wanted it to replace his pos Boss V I think you snagged one of my private roads in Gorham though! No hard feelings, I picked up some larger commercial sites in SOPO so I am in over my head as it is!
DM- I keep seeing you working everywhere, I take it your a busy man?

I was able to get 2 saltings in yesterday and this morning, excellent money for not a lot of work and just missing out on some sleep!


----------



## allagashpm

I actually don't live in the allagash, my family is from there and we've still got land up there, but its what I named my company after. I live in Durham so Bangor isn't too bad. I wish I had a sander...hopefully next year.


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1527521 said:


> I actually don't live in the allagash, my family is from there and we've still got land up there, but its what I named my company after. I live in Durham so Bangor isn't too bad. I wish I had a sander...hopefully next year.


Your in my next of the woods...do you plow in freeport or in L/A (my area)?


----------



## Mick76

Dylan... Your alive!!!!!


----------



## allagashpm

I have one account in Freeport, my uncle who lives down the road. The rest are in harpswell and Brunswick where all my lawn accounts are. Had to move from topsham, girlfriend works in Portland and we needed a middle ground. You live in la?


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1527499 said:


> Just caught up on everything on here since haven't checked in since spring. Mick-looks like you didn't end up selling the biz? I was working up in Greene for part of OCT had to drive by and fill up at your Irving everyday. Looks like your all ready!
> Bobby-looks like your still in denial about driving a dodge and owning a puppy plow.
> Ryan- haven't seen you around, I told my neighbor to talk to you about your xls not sure if he ever did, he wanted it to replace his pos Boss V I think you snagged one of my private roads in Gorham though! No hard feelings, I picked up some larger commercial sites in SOPO so I am in over my head as it is!
> DM- I keep seeing you working everywhere, I take it your a busy man?
> 
> I was able to get 2 saltings in yesterday and this morning, excellent money for not a lot of work and just missing out on some sleep!


Hey what about me?:crying:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bacwudzme;1527558 said:


> Hey what about me?:crying:


Haha your still the same and since I try to talk you into buying a new truck once a week and I showed up to your surprise birthday party and ruined the surprise part of it, I think I have pretty good tabs what your up to or falling off of! :laughing:


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1527568 said:


> Haha your still the same and since I try to talk you into buying a new truck once a week and I showed up to your surprise birthday party and ruined the surprise part of it, I think I have pretty good tabs what your up to or falling off of! :laughing:


ok i feel better now!:laughing:

Note: this response was for post count!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1527185 said:


> It is a nice plow, ill give you that....
> 
> Anyone else make some $ today?payup





Mick76;1527392 said:


> No one else out today sanding and salting?... damn guys, you can add alot to your bottom line if you offer this service


I wish brother. We'll see how things roll. I have my hands in too many things right now. My post cards just went out, if I pickup some more accounts, I'll be buying sander. For now, I have Dylan's # on hand.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1527582 said:


> I wish brother. We'll see how things roll. I have my hands in too many things right now. My post cards just went out, if I pickup some more accounts, I'll be buying sander. For now, I have Dylan's # on hand.


I am available 24-7 I have 25 yards of mixed sand/salt 60/40 in Gorham and 50 yards of straight salt in SOPO and ready to go anytime!


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1527552 said:


> I have one account in Freeport, my uncle who lives down the road. The rest are in harpswell and Brunswick where all my lawn accounts are. Had to move from topsham, girlfriend works in Portland and we needed a middle ground. You live in la?


Used to live in auburn but moved from there about 5 years ago to wales... all my accounts are in the L/A area though....


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1527602 said:


> I am available 24-7 I have 25 yards of mixed sand/salt 60/40 in Gorham and 50 yards of straight salt in SOPO and ready to go anytime!


How much straight did you got through this am?


----------



## Dewey

I'd way rather sand than plow allot easier and better $$$$ I put up 100 yds sand salt mix .


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1527620 said:


> How much straight did you got through this am?


between last night and this am put down a little over 9 yards


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1527499 said:


> Ryan- haven't seen you around, I told my neighbor to talk to you about your xls not sure if he ever did, he wanted it to replace his pos Boss V I think you snagged one of my private roads in Gorham though! No hard feelings, I picked up some larger commercial sites in SOPO so I am in over my head as it is!
> 
> I was able to get 2 saltings in yesterday and this morning, excellent money for not a lot of work and just missing out on some sleep!


  Samuel's? I didn't think you were doing Gorham, I thought you were doing everything in Falmouth, and out that way. I have a bad feeling on that one, she told me her plow guy wasn't doing it anymore due to a full time job. I got not one, but two bounced checks from them to boot! To make matters worse I bid via Google Earth...yeah, never again. I'm a complete [email protected]@, I should have asked who was doing it previously; I didn't think I had any know competition out that way. I would of never of touched it if I had known. Congrats on the SoPo, and I owe ya!

Are you doing anything with Scott Crockett?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1527602 said:


> I am available 24-7 I have 25 yards of mixed sand/salt 60/40 in Gorham and 50 yards of straight salt in SOPO and ready to go anytime!


Damn skippy, I'll be in touch!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Samuels would be the one! haha it is no big loss. I had it way overpriced for like 4 years kept waiting for someone to take it. Yea the one lady has no money always made them pay cash. Like I said no worries, thats what competition is all about, it was a pita to me. If it wasn't for knowing the one guy I would had ditched it long ago. I'd rather you get it than some of the other riff raff I have seen around. 
I am still plowing in Gorham, after every season I try to elminate and condense my area but hard to turn down work that is already there!


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1527602 said:


> I am available 24-7 I have 25 yards of mixed sand/salt 60/40 in Gorham and 50 yards of straight salt in SOPO and ready to go anytime!


PM me when you get a second, I don't know if i still have your number or not. We will probably be in need of sanding/salting at 2 lots (one in SOPO and one in Westbrook) this winter....possibly some plowing to

And if it makes all of you feel better about your piles of crap you call trucks, I spent $40 on a new belt tensioner this weekend because I snapped the bolt off the pulley (it was reverse thread and I had a few beers). Sucks that for being 13 years old with 120k miles she gave me such a hard time...:laughing:wesport


----------



## MSS Mow

Mick76;1527185 said:


> It is a nice plow, ill give you that....
> 
> Anyone else make some $ today?payup


Nope. It was 45 degrees here when I got up at 330am. And 52 by 8am. Not much to sand or salt at those temps. :crying:


----------



## Mick76

I hate turning down work..........


----------



## mercer_me

I thought I was going to be driving a 2005 International 7400 single axle this Winter but, my boss told me last weak I will be driving a 2010 Volvo wheeler. From what I have heard, Maine DOT hasn't had very good luck with the new Volvos. I hope this one doesn't give me to much trouble.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1528071 said:


> I thought I was going to be driving a 2005 International 7400 single axle this Winter but, my boss told me last weak I will be driving a 2010 Volvo wheeler. From what I have heard, Maine DOT hasn't had very good luck with the new Volvos. I hope this one doesn't give me to much trouble.


Have you been driving a wheeler since you started there? That's a whole other animal then you're use to for plowing. I remember the first time I plowed in a tri axle...even though it was the biggest p.o.s. that I'd ever driven, it was coolest thing for me. Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1528078 said:


> Have you been driving a wheeler since you started there? That's a whole other animal then you're use to for plowing. I remember the first time I plowed in a tri axle...even though it was the biggest p.o.s. that I'd ever driven, it was coolest thing for me. Thumbs Up


I haven't plowed yet for the state. They finally qualified me to drive truck last weak. Now that I'm qualified I have to have somebody ride with me when I plow for a few storms then, I'm on my own. I haven't drove a single axle yet; since I got my CDL I have only driven a single axle once so, I'm more used to a wheeler.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1528080 said:


> I haven't plowed yet for the state. They finally qualified me to drive truck last weak. Now that I'm qualified I have to have somebody ride with me when I plow for a few storms then, I'm on my own. I haven't drove a single axle yet; since I got my CDL I have only driven a single axle once so, I'm more used to a wheeler.


I know you hadn't plowed yet, but I didn't know if they had you out operating the wheeler doing other things. I'm glad to see their pace hasn't changed much...you've been there since September haven't you.?.?.and they just cleared you for the trucks. It's honestly not that much different; it's just a bigger truck is all. The tri axles can get a bit tricky when you're running loaded at first, but you get the hang of it with more and more time behind the wheel. Does Maine DOT even have tri axles?

I like the International trucks myself, I'll be interested to hear your opinion on the Volvo...as well as plowing in the bigger trucks.

Has Maine acquired anymore tow plows yet? Now that's something I would like to run with!

You'll have to get a picture of your truck on the first storm, and change your signature photos.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1528105 said:


> I know you hadn't plowed yet, but I didn't know if they had you out operating the wheeler doing other things. I'm glad to see their pace hasn't changed much...you've been there since September haven't you.?.?.and they just cleared you for the trucks. It's honestly not that much different; it's just a bigger truck is all. The tri axles can get a bit tricky when you're running loaded at first, but you get the hang of it with more and more time behind the wheel. Does Maine DOT even have tri axles?
> 
> I like the International trucks myself, I'll be interested to hear your opinion on the Volvo...as well as plowing in the bigger trucks.
> 
> Has Maine acquired anymore tow plows yet? Now that's something I would like to run with!
> 
> You'll have to get a picture of your truck on the first storm, and change your signature photos.


They are slow on getting people trained. I started on October 22. I have been driving the wheeler some doing other things. I don't think Maine DOT has any tri axles. I like the Internationals better than the Volvos and honestly I would rather be in a Ford L9000 than a brand new truck. I don't think Maine has bought anymore tow plows that I know of, there isn't any in my area. I will definitely get some pics of the truck when I start plowing.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1528113 said:


> They are slow on getting people trained. I started on October 22. I have been driving the wheeler some doing other things. I don't think Maine DOT has any tri axles. I like the Internationals better than the Volvos and honestly I would rather be in a Ford L9000 than a brand new truck. I don't think Maine has bought anymore tow plows that I know of, there isn't any in my area. I will definitely get some pics of the truck when I start plowing.


Sounds good man, have fun out there! Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1528116 said:


> Sounds good man, have fun out there! Thumbs Up


Thanks! I'm sure it will be a little stressful at first but, I'll get the hang of it and I'll enjoy it.


----------



## bacwudzme

Boy o Boy our young Mercer is all growd up now!Thumbs Up

you plowing 95 or state roads like 201 or rt2

GOOD JOB MERCER!


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1528145 said:


> Boy o Boy our young Mercer is all growd up now!Thumbs Up
> 
> you plowing 95 or state roads like 201 or rt2
> 
> GOOD JOB MERCER!


Thanks! I've come a long ways since I first joined plow site. I started with my 4-wheeler and I'm now going to be plowing in a wheeler. I'll be plowing part of RT. 27 and part of RT. 2.


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1528149 said:


> Thanks! I've come a long ways since I first joined plow site. I started with my 4-wheeler and I'm now going to be plowing in a wheeler. I'll be plowing part of RT. 27 and part of RT. 2.


From Mercer to Farmington?


----------



## RepoMan207

PETE!! What's up buddy! Good timing, I was just looking at new sneakers for the truck. You bought the Toyo's last time around didn't you?


----------



## plowguy43

Damn that's a nice rig Will. That will be a blast to operate this winter, you should hit a few drives along your route LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Too bad he couldn't get a route down here mid winter...we sure could use a guy with a wing blade now and again!


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1528155 said:


> From Mercer to Farmington?


My rout goes from where RT. 225 meets RT. 27 in Rome and go to RT. 2, I turn left on RT. 2 and go to Farmington Falls and turn around.


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1528160 said:


> PETE!! What's up buddy! Good timing, I was just looking at new sneakers for the truck. You bought the Toyo's last time around didn't you?


YUP I did and i can tell you DONT buy them i scuned the tire with the deck of a walker mower and kaboom right down to the rim she went. Ok so i guess ill just get a new one..............NOOOPE toyo changed tread patterns and i did all i could do to find another tire. Arizona to be exact with my father in laws tire connection in Mesa.

way too weak of a sidewall IMO ill get pics in a little bit to show that there was no major impact.

Toyo wanted no part of doing anything for me I had them for 5months and under 6000 miles on them. Right now I'm running my Dunlops maxx traction that has to have 75,000+ miles on them. going to swap back over to the toyos this week run them till I trade the truck in.(cause I have them)


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1528176 said:


> YUP I did and i can tell you DONT buy them i scuned the tire with the deck of a walker mower and kaboom right down to the rim she went. Ok so i guess ill just get a new one..............NOOOPE toyo changed tread patterns and i did all i could do to find another tire. Arizona to be exact with my father in laws tire connection in Mesa.
> 
> way too weak of a sidewall IMO ill get pics in a little bit to show that there was no major impact.
> 
> Toyo wanted no part of doing anything for me I had them for 5months and under 6000 miles on them. Right now I'm running my Dunlops maxx traction that has to have 750000+ miles on them. going to swap back over to the toyos this week run them till I trade the truck in.(cause I have them)


Damn. As you may recall, I have the Open Country's myself. LT's load range E. Brand new in May, I've burnt through 3/4 of the tread on the 2 new ones I bought. I wasn't sure if it was just the highway use, or what. Do you have 20's on yours? Not that it matters now, but if you have the same ones as me, you can get them in Florida at...I think it was Tire Kingdom, for $215 a pop. It was almost $100 cheaper than I could find them for up here. Same pattern as the other two.

Trade in..? Are you leaning towards another Superduty?

We're putting together a new XLS and XV this weekend at Gordon's...come hold a beer and shoot the sh!t with us if you're around. All are welcome.


----------



## bacwudzme

here are the pics


----------



## bacwudzme

They are 285-75-18s load rangeE!! I have all 4 now. my father inlaw bought it for me and hasnt asked for any money and he wont say what he paid for it.


Yeah been tossing the idea of a new truck not sure what ill get. im in no hurry I want a smoking deal.:yow!::yow!:


----------



## RepoMan207

Pete...do you have you're beer goggles on again lmao! 

That's crazy...a mower deck did that! Damn!


----------



## kev51277

NEUSWEDE;1527499 said:


> Just caught up on everything on here since haven't checked in since spring. Mick-looks like you didn't end up selling the biz? I was working up in Greene for part of OCT had to drive by and fill up at your Irving everyday. Looks like your all ready!
> Bobby-looks like your still in denial about driving a dodge and owning a puppy plow.
> Ryan- haven't seen you around, I told my neighbor to talk to you about your xls not sure if he ever did, he wanted it to replace his pos Boss V I think you snagged one of my private roads in Gorham though! No hard feelings, I picked up some larger commercial sites in SOPO so I am in over my head as it is!
> DM- I keep seeing you working everywhere, I take it your a busy man?
> 
> I was able to get 2 saltings in yesterday and this morning, excellent money for not a lot of work and just missing out on some sleep!


Who's got the XLS for sale I'm interested..


----------



## plowguy43

Repoman207 has one.

Ryan who's the XV for?


----------



## kev51277

plowguy43;1528243 said:


> Repoman207 has one.
> 
> Ryan who's the XV for?


How much r u asking repo man?? I'm in L/A


----------



## bacwudzme

RepoMan207;1528218 said:


> Pete...do you have you're beer goggles on again lmao!
> 
> That's crazy...a mower deck did that! Damn!


If i could take a pick of the camera you would understand! The new digital wont upload to this site!
Its not a push mower but the deck where I hit it was smooth..... Just saying!

I'm not sure if they will hold up to logging roads........... Shale will eat that tire for breakfest!
though I will say those tires go smooth down the road!

Whos plows we setting up?


----------



## kev51277

Also does anybody no of anybody with a short chute for a polycaster sander? I hate the long chute


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1528218 said:


> Pete...do you have you're beer goggles on again lmao!
> 
> That's crazy...a mower deck did that! Damn!


I heard you have an XLS for sale ?? How much?


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528251 said:


> Also does anybody no of anybody with a short chute for a polycaster sander? I hate the long chute


Did you find out if it was your clutch that was toast on your polycaster?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528254 said:


> Did you find out if it was your clutch that was toast on your polycaster?


Well I kinda looked a little today.. I tried testing the wires for power that go into the clutch and there was none


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528255 said:


> Well I kinda looked a little today.. I tried testing the wires for power that go into the clutch and there was none


That might be a good thing...switches/wires are a heck of alot cheaper then clutches and are alot easier to fix...... Do you guys have a company name?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528257 said:


> That might be a good thing...switches are a heck of alot cheaper then clutches and are alot easier to fix...... Do you guys have a company name?


Yes we are Four Seasons Landscape & Property Maint


----------



## kev51277

It all seems weird that the clutch would just go. I would think it would give me some kind of a warning.. Tell u what it was a pain shoveling the sand into the other truck


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528262 said:


> It all seems weird that the clutch would just go. I would think it would give me some kind of a warning.. Tell u what it was a pain shoveling the sand into the other truck


Yup...had a bed chain break a few years back... had to hand shovel 2 yds out,,, not fun ... Ive seen 1 or 2 of your trucks around.....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528267 said:


> Yup...had a bed chain break a few years back... had to hand shovel 2 yds out,,, not fun ... Ive seen 1 or 2 of your trucks around.....


What's the name of ur company?


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528271 said:


> What's the name of ur company?


www.affordableplowingservices.com


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528273 said:


> www.affordableplowingservices.com


Ohh nice I see ur trucks parked by Roy's all the time!! Good lookin Rigs u got!!


----------



## Mick76

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thanks


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528288 said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thanks


Who did your lettering?? I like how it's nice and large


----------



## Mick76

What do you need the xls for? got a couple larger lots?


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528291 said:


> Who did your lettering?? I like how it's nice and large


Thanks.. I figure if you cant see it across an intersection then your letter is too small.. i get tons of calls because of it

The sign store did it


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528297 said:


> Thanks.. I figure if you cant see it across an intersection then your letter is too small.. i get tons of calls because of it
> 
> The sign store did it


How much did they charge if you don't mind me askin


----------



## Mick76

I had it done a few years back 200-250 i think is what i paid... cheap money if you really think of it

Ive got my loader and skids lettered up also


----------



## plowguy43

Beer...mmmmm


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1528309 said:


> Beer...mmmmm


Is that because your working on your snow hogg??....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1528308 said:


> I had it done a few years back 200-250 i think is what i paid... cheap money if you really think of it
> 
> Ive got my loader and skids lettered up also


Wow that's what mine cost n I just have the two doors and tailgate.. That's where I'm gonna bring my other truck for sure. Is that the one on center st.


----------



## kev51277

Do you sell sand by the yard??


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528315 said:


> Wow that's what mine cost n I just have the two doors and tailgate.. That's where I'm gonna bring my other truck for sure. Is that the one on center st.


Yup... I bought in the basic idea of what I wanted and dave did the rest... all in all i like the way its turned out..... Ive turned down so much work this year its crazy,,, looking to simplify instead of pulling my hair out all the time!...LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1528314 said:


> Is that because your working on your snow hogg??....:laughing::laughing:


Wife is out at a class (supposedly) and the boys are asleep. Im sitting in front of an electric heater drinking a bud light lime wishing it was summer.


----------



## kev51277

What do you do in the summer?


----------



## plowguy43

Me? Im a repair manager for a fleet company year round. I plow for a bank in the winter for the fun of it and extra cash.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1528323 said:


> Wife is out at a class (supposedly) .


Ill make sure she leaves soon...



Have you checked out michauds in auburn yet? i see theyre a snow dogg dealer as well


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1528324 said:


> What do you do in the summer?


I used to flip houses until the housing boom busted. i bought the corner laudromat but still do some contracting throughout the year.....


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1528332 said:


> Ill make sure she leaves soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked out michauds in auburn yet? i see theyre a snow dogg dealer as well


No keep her, I want my alone time LOL

I've driven by there but haven't stopped in. I'll be using them for warranty work if something fails on the plow.


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1528365 said:


> I'll be using them for warranty work if something fails on the plow.


I bet you wont need any warranty work!

Wanna place bets on ryans plows having issues I think my plow was the only one with no up front issues...........

diggers plow head gear all fkd up
ryans plow all wacky in the hoses
mikes xls missing parts
I know there there is someone elses!


----------



## bacwudzme

No offence ryan!


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1528250 said:


> If i could take a pick of the camera you would understand! The new digital wont upload to this site!
> Its not a push mower but the deck where I hit it was smooth..... Just saying!
> 
> I'm not sure if they will hold up to logging roads........... Shale will eat that tire for breakfest!
> though I will say those tires go smooth down the road!
> 
> Whos plows we setting up?


Yeah....sure, we all know what rally happen. 

I was impressed with the highway performance myself, given the semi aggressive tread pattern.


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1528235 said:


> Who's got the XLS for sale I'm interested..





plowguy43;1528243 said:


> Repoman207 has one.
> 
> Ryan who's the XV for?


Not anymore, sold it in Sept. I'm buying another new one Weds...

Pete (Moss) is picking up an XV.

Bobby, head over to Gordon's this weekend if you want to get away. Install brewfest


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1528396 said:


> I bet you wont need any warranty work!
> 
> Wanna place bets on ryans plows having issues I think my plow was the only one with no up front issues...........
> 
> diggers plow head gear all fkd up
> ryans plow all wacky in the hoses
> mikes xls missing parts
> I know there there is someone elses!


I will admit that the plastic doesn't want to come off the passenger side wing on my plow .


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1528396 said:


> mikes xls missing parts


I think Ryan took em when I wasnt lookin!....


----------



## bacwudzme

what day what time?


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1528248 said:


> How much r u asking repo man?? I'm in L/A





kev51277;1528253 said:


> I heard you have an XLS for sale ?? How much?


No sir, she's gone. How much do you want to pay? Is your truck setup? Do you have the multiplex system, and or controller? We're heading to Lang's Weds....we can take the crew cab if you want in on one.

If you want used, there is one for $5200 in Concord area, and a beat up faded one in VT for $4800...but for $4700 you can get a new one in the crate minus the wiring and plates. Easy to convert to a multiplex system if you haven't already.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1528465 said:


> Pete (Moss) is picking up an XV.


Petey broke down and bought a NEW one? Does he have a fever?....:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1528396 said:


> I bet you wont need any warranty work!
> 
> Wanna place bets on ryans plows having issues I think my plow was the only one with no up front issues...........
> 
> diggers plow head gear all fkd up
> ryans plow all wacky in the hoses
> mikes xls missing parts
> I know there there is someone elses!





bacwudzme;1528402 said:


> No offence ryan!


You hold your tounge! I'll feed you warm beer!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1528470 said:


> I think Ryan took em when I wasnt lookin!....


Damn straight........

Seriously though, what the hell did you go and do now?


----------



## RepoMan207

bacwudzme;1528472 said:


> what day what time?


I don't know yet, I gotta talk to Pete. I would think Saturday though. Is one better then the other for you?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1528485 said:


> Seriously though, what the hell did you go and do now?


What are you talking about?


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1528473 said:


> No sir, she's gone. How much do you want to pay? Is your truck setup? Do you have the multiplex system, and or controller? We're heading to Lang's Weds....we can take the crew cab if you want in on one.
> 
> If you want used, there is one for $5200 in Concord area, and a beat up faded one in VT for $4800...but for $4700 you can get a new one in the crate minus the wiring and plates. Easy to convert to a multiplex system if you haven't already.


One of my trucks is multiplex so I wld need the whole kit. Minus push plates. Where is langs??


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1528510 said:


> One of my trucks is multiplex so I wld need the whole kit. Minus push plates. Where is langs??


Rye, NH, just past Portsmouth. If the truck is a 3 plug system now, you only need the controller, and one control harness (2 sections)...big difference in price. It's like $218 for the harnesses, and you can buy the controller off a guy on here for $175 (rather then $350 in the store), then the XLS itself will run you $4700


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1528504 said:


> What are you talking about?


I don't know...Pete said something about you missing something off your XLS, and you said I grabbed them......Stop confusing me already!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Whoa Pete my XLS has had no problems, I bought it from Portsmouth ford and assembled it myself and didn't have any problems. Knock on wood!
My XV on the other hand has had it's share of problems.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1528533 said:


> Rye, NH, just past Portsmouth. If the truck is a 3 plug system now, you only need the controller, and one control harness (2 sections)...big difference in price. It's like $218 for the harnesses, and you can buy the controller off a guy on here for $175 (rather then $350 in the store), then the XLS itself will run you $4700


I have the 2 plug mm1 ezv on that truck now so ill need all the wiring I think.. How would you stack the XLS up against the xtreme?? I have a xtreme v ony other truck so I'm thinking XLS for variety


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1528547 said:


> I have the 2 plug mm1 ezv on that truck now so ill need all the wiring I think.. How would you stack the XLS up against the xtreme?? I have a xtreme v ony other truck so I'm thinking XLS for variety


If it's an ISO system, you don't, Relay's yes, you'll need all. I can check for you, but I think it's $5200 for the whole thing in the crate....ISO, controller, wiring, plates.

I think it all depends on what type of accounts you have. I think the XLS is more versatile. Unless your plowing accounts after the storm, or camp roads that haven't been touched between storms, I would bypass the V and get the XLS. Try asking Dylan too, he may have a different opinion where he runs both.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

XLS all day long The XV is nice but the XLS is more versatile. You can go from a small driveway to a big lot. More productive in scoop and wind rowing since you can curl in the leading edge wing to eliminate trail off so you can make a wider pass. Worth the money!


----------



## Moss Man

NEUSWEDE;1528619 said:


> XLS all day long The XV is nice but the XLS is more versatile. You can go from a small driveway to a big lot. More productive in scoop and wind rowing since you can curl in the leading edge wing to eliminate trail off so you can make a wider pass. Worth the money!


I got 36 hours to change my mind from the XV to the XLS. Price is a factor for me, so $3950. for the XV is easier to swallow than the $4700. XLS. I do all residential driveways and 90% are gravel. I might expand to bigger jobs, but it's unlikely considering where I live is so rural. The farm we live on has two long driveways running east to west in open fields and the fill in with snow in like 5 minutes at times, the XV in the V position is good for that.


----------



## bacwudzme

NEUSWEDE;1528543 said:


> Whoa Pete my XLS has had no problems, I bought it from Portsmouth ford and assembled it myself and didn't have any problems. Knock on wood!
> My XV on the other hand has had it's share of problems.


Didn't some one just buy a plow with a quality issue??? Drew maybe with his new XLS???


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1528680 said:


> I got 36 hours to change my mind from the XV to the XLS. Price is a factor for me, so $3950. for the XV is easier to swallow than the $4700. XLS. I do all residential driveways and 90% are gravel. I might expand to bigger jobs, but it's unlikely considering where I live is so rural. The farm we live on has two long driveways running east to west in open fields and the fill in with snow in like 5 minutes at times, the XV in the V position is good for that.


Buy a BOSS !!!


----------



## Mick76

bacwudzme;1528781 said:


> Didn't some one just buy a plow with a quality issue??? Drew maybe with his new XLS???


Ya, I think he had some issues with the finish... they made good and he got another unit

On a side note, don't waste your $ on a XLS if your NOT doing lots. the xv is the way to go for doing resis around here (you could actually get away fine with a straight blade)... I run both the xv and xls.. even though for the most part now Iwe plow with heavy equipment only... much more efficient for the type of accounts we do


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1528465 said:


> Not anymore, sold it in Sept. I'm buying another new one Weds...
> 
> Pete (Moss) is picking up an XV.
> 
> Bobby, head over to Gordon's this weekend if you want to get away. Install brewfest


Doubt I'll be able to make it, we are getting an xmas tree saturday during the day, then that evening we have my sons xmas recital at school. Then Sunday we have the game.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1528680 said:


> I got 36 hours to change my mind from the XV to the XLS. Price is a factor for me, so $3950. for the XV is easier to swallow than the $4700. XLS. I do all residential driveways and 90% are gravel. I might expand to bigger jobs, but it's unlikely considering where I live is so rural. The farm we live on has two long driveways running east to west in open fields and the fill in with snow in like 5 minutes at times, the XV in the V position is good for that.


You better get a 9'6" V plow if your going V. There is no point in getting an 8'6", much too small, you'll always wish it was wider.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1528900 said:


> You better get a 9'6" V plow if your going V. There is no point in getting an 8'6", much too small, you'll always wish it was wider.


I'm going with the 9.5', it's less than $200. more than the 8.5'................


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1528956 said:


> I'm going with the 9.5', it's less than $200. more than the 8.5'................


Nice you'll be much more happy with the big guy!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1529065 said:


> Nice you'll be much more happy with the big guy!


Aren't you supposed to be working?....


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1529093 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be working?....


Best part is I am! HAussmileyflag


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1528473 said:


> We're heading to Lang's Weds....we can take the crew cab if you want in on one.


Ryan,
When I got my new 9.5 xv over the summer, messer beat langs for pricing on both the xv and xls....... I know you dislike them but might be worth a shot for a better price plus not drivng that far... I told them I bought a xls from langs last year as langs beat messers price, messers told me over the summer that they should have been able to beat langs price.... just thought Id put that out there


----------



## unhcp

Does the price include tax though is the question?


----------



## Mick76

unhcp;1529150 said:


> Does the price include tax though is the question?


Doesn't matter... in Maine we have to pay a "use" tax... just a sales tax for purchases outside the state... Im sure they'll be depreciation the new plows and if they havnt paid the tax upon purchase , their accountant will make them pay during tax time.....unfortunately we can get away from that....


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1529138 said:


> Ryan,
> When I got my new 9.5 xv over the summer, messer beat langs for pricing on both the xv and xls....... I know you dislike them but might be worth a shot for a better price plus not drivng that far... I told them I bought a xls from langs last year as langs beat messers price, messers told me over the summer that they should have been able to beat langs price.... just thought Id put that out there


I called Messer, Lang's, O' Conner in Augusta and Morrison and Sylvester. O'Conner was $125. higher than Lang's, but that was before tax. Messer was a grand higher than Lang's. Morrison and Sylvester was 200-300 higher....I think. The thing is, Lang had the "in the crate" price for the off truck plow instantly.......all 3 of the other places struggled putting the price together, especially Morrison abd Slyvester. Messer couldn't even do it on the phone, they called me back 3 hours later. Lame.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1529169 said:


> I called Messer, Lang's, O' Conner in Augusta and Morrison and Sylvester. O'Conner was $125. higher than Lang's, but that was before tax. Messer was a grand higher than Lang's. Morrison and Sylvester was 200-300 higher....I think. The thing is, Lang had the "in the crate" price for the off truck plow instantly.......all 3 of the other places struggled putting the price together, especially Morrison abd Slyvester. Messer couldn't even do it on the phone, they called me back 3 hours later. Lame.


just for s$#ts and giggles I called Messer and Morrison.... both quoted me when I called... off truck 9.5 mild steel with sales tax from messer was 4505 and Morrison was 4667


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1529180 said:


> just for s$#ts and giggles I called Messer and Morrison.... both quoted me when I called... off truck 9.5 mild steel with sales tax from messer was 4505 and Morrison was 4667


Do they give out different prices every time someone calls? Or do they know you and give you better pricing than me?

Even if you add the after the fact Maine tax to Lang's price on the Mild Steel 9.5 XV he is still $142. cheaper than Messer. If it were a trip to Lang's to get just one plow it wouldn't be worth the time and fuel, but grabbing two plows on the trip should net enough savings to make it worth while.

To be fair, O'Conner was within $50 . on the XV and $100. on the XLS......but that's before tax.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1529186 said:


> Do they give out different prices every time someone calls? Or do they know you and give you better pricing than me?


:laughing: Everyone knows me!...not... this is for off truck units only... wiring and controller extra... I couldn't remember what year/style ford you picked up was...

Im also waiting for a call back from bill dodge for pricing... ill post it when they call


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1529186 said:


> If it were a trip to Lang's to get just one plow it wouldn't be worth the time and fuel, but grabbing two plows on the trip should net enough savings to make it worth while.


BTW, Ryans picking up my equipment trailer as we "speak"


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1529194 said:


> BTW, Ryans picking up my equipment trailer as we "speak"


Ha, he said he was "renting" a trailer!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1529154 said:


> Doesn't matter... in Maine we have to pay a "use" tax... just a sales tax for purchases outside the state... Im sure they'll be depreciation the new plows and if they havnt paid the tax upon purchase , their accountant will make them pay during tax time.....unfortunately we can get away from that....


Thats why I paid half in cash...wait I didn't say that



Moss Man;1529196 said:


> Ha, he said he was "renting" a trailer!


I'm sure he told Mike he was "borrowing it" as well....Repo guys are smart now a days in getting their property.


----------



## 06Sierra

Some day when I get a big boy truck ill hang a 9.5 V or xls on it. My driveway is close to a half mile in total length. A decent storm takes better than 2 hours with a 7.5 straight blade.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Any of you boys have an idea of how much a 40-50ft trailer frame weighs? The steel frame that goes under a trailer house.


----------



## Moss Man

2699 lbs roughly.


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1527499 said:


> Just caught up on everything on here since haven't checked in since spring. Mick-looks like you didn't end up selling the biz? I was working up in Greene for part of OCT had to drive by and fill up at your Irving everyday. Looks like your all ready!
> Bobby-looks like your still in denial about driving a dodge and owning a puppy plow.
> Ryan- haven't seen you around, I told my neighbor to talk to you about your xls not sure if he ever did, he wanted it to replace his pos Boss V I think you snagged one of my private roads in Gorham though! No hard feelings, I picked up some larger commercial sites in SOPO so I am in over my head as it is!
> DM- I keep seeing you working everywhere, I take it your a busy man?
> 
> I was able to get 2 saltings in yesterday and this morning, excellent money for not a lot of work and just missing out on some sleep!


Nice to see you and Pete are still around.

Work has been great this year, the winter is looking good as well. Any snow will be a nice bonus.

Hows then hook lift working out for ya?


----------



## dmcarpentry

Just added a utility body to the fleet.

It came with a 8 foot western that I will be selling as soon as I swap over the XV

I also picked up a used polycaster 1.5 (new style) only used once this season but seems like it will work great for my needs.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Mick76;1529138 said:


> Ryan,
> When I got my new 9.5 xv over the summer, messer beat langs for pricing on both the xv and xls....... I know you dislike them but might be worth a shot for a better price plus not drivng that far... I told them I bought a xls from langs last year as langs beat messers price, messers told me over the summer that they should have been able to beat langs price.... just thought Id put that out there


Langs quoted me the same price as Messer for my xls

Langs said they would beat Messer by $100.00

I decided to give Messer another try and keep it local for service reasons. Been great so far.


----------



## bacwudzme

Nice looking truck Drew.

I see the presence of the dog (i forgot his name) in a photo, glad hes still supervising in the garage!

Glad to hear your staying busy and with more to come.


----------



## plowguy43

Drew, how do you like the mount on that Western? Supposed to be pretty easy to get on and off.

Great to hear things are going well, sorry to see that Chevy is a gasser though.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Drew good looking utility body. Should work better for you guys than a standard pickup.
The hook lift is by far the best purchase I have ever made. I have a consistent client base on the dumpster rentals without any advertising and it is great for the landscaping part of my business. I am actually selling my 550 first of the year since it isn't used as much anymore.

Also to any of you guys looking my 8x20 Pace enclosed trailer is for sale has ramp door and side man door. Looking to get 3900 Obo in case you know of anyone


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1530009 said:


> Drew good looking utility body. Should work better for you guys than a standard pickup.
> The hook lift is by far the best purchase I have ever made. I have a consistent client base on the dumpster rentals without any advertising and it is great for the landscaping part of my business. I am actually selling my 550 first of the year since it isn't used as much anymore.
> 
> Also to any of you guys looking my 8x20 Pace enclosed trailer is for sale has ramp door and side man door. Looking to get 3900 Obo in case you know of anyone


What year is the 550?

any pics of the trailer?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick the 550 is a 2008.5 great truck always serviced by Rowe ford for everything. 
I'm at a job site now but later tonight ill upload pictures when I'm at my computer.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Kota is my best employee.  Always on time and he works for food !!

How work for you Pete?


----------



## dmcarpentry

plowguy43;1529911 said:


> Drew, how do you like the mount on that Western? Supposed to be pretty easy to get on and off.
> 
> Great to hear things are going well, sorry to see that Chevy is a gasser though.


Plow came off pretty slick after a little head scratching at the shop. I have yet to hook it up.

Seems like a very robust plow. I would keep it as a back up but its not interchangeable with our other trucks.

Looking to add another truck in the spring. Leaning towards a crew cab duramax with an eby flatbed and underbody boxes. Time will tell.

The new utility body was a great deal and was super clean. Loaded, leather, the works. 90k on the ticker. Looking for another white duramax but this will do until we can find the right diesel


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1528900 said:


> You better get a 9'6" V plow if your going V. There is no point in getting an 8'6", much too small, you'll always wish it was wider.


yup, biggest regret i have about my plow was not going with the 9.5ft and in stainless instead.



dmcarpentry;1529798 said:


> Just added a utility body to the fleet. .


Glad to see someone else with a service truck!! Is that a reading? Looks like a nice set up. They come in very handy. I still have to make a Kathadin style rack for mine sometimes soon. If your compartments are not lighted I would recomended getting some of these led 12v rope lights, and put them around in your compartments, and wire them to your park lights, helps alot to find stuff in the dark, Mine already had them in it when I bought the body

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-66-.../290825487575?pt=Lamps_US&hash=item43b68cc4d7


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1530009 said:


> Drew good looking utility body. Should work better for you guys than a standard pickup.
> The hook lift is by far the best purchase I have ever made. I have a consistent client base on the dumpster rentals without any advertising and it is great for the landscaping part of my business. I am actually selling my 550 first of the year since it isn't used as much anymore.
> 
> Also to any of you guys looking my 8x20 Pace enclosed trailer is for sale has ramp door and side man door. Looking to get 3900 Obo in case you know of anyone


Good to hear the hook lift is working for you.

I have been considering a utility body for some time now. It was a toss up between a utility body and a work van. We are doing some light commercial in tighter areas lately and the trailer is just not practical. I went with the utility body because we can plow with it as well as have a bed for demo and debris on the smaller jobs when I don't bring the dump trailer.

What will you be replacing the 550 and the trailer with ?


----------



## bigbadbrad

Oh and what would you guys offer for a set of fisher wings for an xtreme vee, both sides, used for a couple winters, and they are deffintly not new anymore. I guy I know has some and told me to make him an offer, just not sure what to offer him! I was thinking it would be worth it if I could get them for around $250, has anyone tried a set of these?


----------



## dmcarpentry

bigbadbrad;1530287 said:


> yup, biggest regret i have about my plow was not going with the 9.5ft and in stainless instead.
> 
> Glad to see someone else with a service truck!! Is that a reading? Looks like a nice set up. They come in very handy. I still have to make a Kathadin style rack for mine sometimes soon. If your compartments are not lighted I would recomended getting some of these led 12v rope lights, and put them around in your compartments, and wire them to your park lights, helps alot to find stuff in the dark, Mine already had them in it when I bought the body
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-66-.../290825487575?pt=Lamps_US&hash=item43b68cc4d7


Very nice set up !


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Drew- no longer need the enclosed as I no longer do Landscape Maintenance. My business will now focus on Excavation and stonework. No money in maintenance in this area anymore.
The F550 will be replaced with a Tandem axel dump and a tag trailer for transport of my JD 160 and being able to truck loads.

Pics of the trailer


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I got the wings for $225 and a clutch adjustment in the guys dump truck, a 15 minute job! haha Now I gotta go get them and try them out!!


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1530349 said:


> Drew- no longer need the enclosed as I no longer do Landscape Maintenance. My business will now focus on Excavation and stonework. No money in maintenance in this area anymore.
> The F550 will be replaced with a Tandem axel dump and a tag trailer for transport of my JD 160 and being able to truck loads.


What are you planning on buying for a wheeler?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mercer not sure yet. Looking for a deal have a small budget so probably be 80s or 90s truck want a big motor. For hauling the 160. I have been searching Craigslist and truck paper religiously!


----------



## bigbadbrad

NEUSWEDE;1530643 said:


> Mercer not sure yet. Looking for a deal have a small budget so probably be 80s or 90s truck want a big motor. For hauling the 160. I have been searching Craigslist and truck paper religiously!


how much you looking to spend? And how much work you looking into putting into one? would you take a daycab truck and put a dump on it? and do you think ou would need a pusher? I will keep my eye out for you, but it is kinda far up here from you! haha Which brand you perfer?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Looking to be around 40 I am willing to put work into it just not motor or trams rebuild. Turning a tractor into a dump I heard isn't good for weight reasons. Don't need a pusher. Someday I want a tri axel but for now need something to learn on and isn't real long so I can fit in tight areas. I would like a peterbilt or Kenworth but doubt I will find a good one in my budget. I have found a few good Mack's and a freight liner at o'connors


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1530349 said:


> Drew- no longer need the enclosed as I no longer do Landscape Maintenance. My business will now focus on Excavation and stonework. No money in maintenance in this area anymore.
> The F550 will be replaced with a Tandem axel dump and a tag trailer for transport of my JD 160 and being able to truck loads.
> 
> Pics of the trailer


Nice looking trailer - do you know the width between the wheelwells and the Max weight it can carry?



bigbadbrad;1530400 said:


> well I got the wings for $225 and a clutch adjustment in the guys dump truck, a 15 minute job! haha Now I gotta go get them and try them out!!


That is an awesome score right there, I was going to say if you could get them for $250 you'd be stealing them!



dmcarpentry;1530266 said:


> Plow came off pretty slick after a little head scratching at the shop. I have yet to hook it up.
> 
> Seems like a very robust plow. I would keep it as a back up but its not interchangeable with our other trucks.
> 
> Looking to add another truck in the spring. Leaning towards a crew cab duramax with an eby flatbed and underbody boxes. Time will tell.
> 
> The new utility body was a great deal and was super clean. Loaded, leather, the works. 90k on the ticker. Looking for another white duramax but this will do until we can find the right diesel


Nice, I'm sure the new truck will come in real handy and the 6.0 is a nice motor as well.

BTW- I hope your dentist visit goes well this morning.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1528898 said:


> Doubt I'll be able to make it, we are getting an xmas tree saturday during the day, then that evening we have my sons xmas recital at school. Then Sunday we have the game.


I know how those weekends go...you need a weekend to recover from your weekend. Enjoy it, it goes by fast.



Mick76;1529138 said:


> Ryan,
> When I got my new 9.5 xv over the summer, messer beat langs for pricing on both the xv and xls....... I know you dislike them but might be worth a shot for a better price plus not drivng that far... I told them I bought a xls from langs last year as langs beat messers price, messers told me over the summer that they should have been able to beat langs price.... just thought Id put that out there


I didn't even see this until we got back. I recall you telling me this. I think Drew was offered $4505, or something like that from Lang's when he was pricing his plow out (to counter Messer). I was trying to bump Lang's down to that, but he stuck to his guns after Messer fumbled the ball on the quote once again. Whoever Paul talked to verify, quoted yet another price for the same damn thing....shocker.

Messer could be sooo much better if they got there head out of their [email protected]@ and changed some things.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1529154 said:


> Doesn't matter... in Maine we have to pay a "use" tax... just a sales tax for purchases outside the state... Im sure they'll be depreciation the new plows and if they havnt paid the tax upon purchase , their accountant will make them pay during tax time.....unfortunately we can get away from that....


This is true....my tax guy handles this, so I never really see it, he just gives me the end figures, and I go about fooling myself. Without looking at the file...I couldn't even tell you if his creative mind included it...I don't want to know. For the guys that aren't on the radar though...it's a big plus.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1529169 said:


> Messer couldn't even do it on the phone, they called me back 3 hours later. Lame.


Exactly what I'm talking about. It's one thing if they're busy, or are in the middle of something, but that's usually not the case.



Moss Man;1529186 said:


> Do they give out different prices every time someone calls? Or do they know you and give you better pricing than me?
> 
> Even if you add the after the fact Maine tax to Lang's price on the Mild Steel 9.5 XV he is still $142. cheaper than Messer


This is so true! It's like they haven't got a clue. For Messer to drop the ball on pricing and sales...that's just nuts. They must have the most populated dealer territory in Maine to sell to.

The whole..."where are you calling from" thing is for the birds too. The sales guys must be working off commission...which probably adds to the whole mess of mis quoting.

There are other turn offs here...but there is no sense even getting into it.



Mick76;1529180 said:


> just for s$#ts and giggles I called Messer and Morrison.... both quoted me when I called... off truck 9.5 mild steel with sales tax from messer was 4505 and Morrison was 4667


I don't know about Morrison, I've never dealt with them. You probably got someone at Messer that either wrote a figure down and had it on hand, or he just quoted it to someone else.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1529194 said:


> BTW, Ryans picking up my equipment trailer as we "speak"





Moss Man;1529196 said:


> Ha, he said he was "renting" a trailer!


I was going to, in fact I reserved one at Windham Rental, but then I recalled Mike had a trailer, and I was on my way back from Augusta at the time.



plowguy43;1529212 said:


> I'm sure he told Mike he was "borrowing it" as well....Repo guys are smart now a days in getting their property.


:laughing: Lmao, that's funny right there. Sorry Mike...Possession is 9/10th of the law. :waving:


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1529798 said:


> Just added a utility body to the fleet.
> 
> It came with a 8 foot western that I will be selling as soon as I swap over the XV
> 
> I also picked up a used polycaster 1.5 (new style) only used once this season but seems like it will work great for my needs.


Congrats on the new equipment Drew! Did you guys part with your truck, or did you keep it?


----------



## dmcarpentry

Sold the green 03. It was going to need rockers soon so we sold it. Replaced it with the utility body. We have been searching for another diesel but the pickings are slim.


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1529798 said:


> Just added a utility body to the fleet.
> 
> It came with a 8 foot western that I will be selling as soon as I swap over the XV
> 
> I also picked up a used polycaster 1.5 (new style) only used once this season but seems like it will work great for my needs.





dmcarpentry;1530841 said:


> Sold the green 03. It was going to need rockers soon so we sold it. Replaced it with the utility body. We have been searching for another diesel but the pickings are slim.


That was a nice looking truck, too bad.


----------



## kev51277

Does any body no if I can use a mm2 ezv fish stick on a mm1 ezv


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1530856 said:


> Does any body no if I can use a mm2 ezv fish stick on a mm1 ezv


Yes, you can.


----------



## bigbadbrad

NEUSWEDE;1530656 said:


> Looking to be around 40 I am willing to put work into it just not motor or trams rebuild. Turning a tractor into a dump I heard isn't good for weight reasons. Don't need a pusher. Someday I want a tri axel but for now need something to learn on and isn't real long so I can fit in tight areas. I would like a peterbilt or Kenworth but doubt I will find a good one in my budget. I have found a few good Mack's and a freight liner at o'connors


Well we got this one down at our Hermon store, could add a pintle to the back so you can tow a tag, has floats on the front so weight wont be an issue, dont know if a truck like this would be over kill for you or not!! haha Maybe use it to plow some roads? I have not seen this one in person, but it is the only wheeler with a dump that i see that we got right now. You could probly get Gary to put a new seat and rear tires too if that would make the deal!

http://www.daigleandhoughton.com/pr...5E-02X12K6K2012J2I37I52JPMQ5777R0&veh=2725407

As for turning a tractor into a dump, that is what about 90% of the dump trucks up here are! but they usually are retired logging trucks that they use, so they come spec'ed out heavy with 46k rears and big front axle and springs. And also spring or chalmers rear suspension. If you had to you can use an air ride turck for a dump, just have to plumb the air for the suspension to dump when the pto is switched on.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1530824 said:


> I was going to, in fact I reserved one at Windham Rental, but then I recalled Mike had a trailer, and I was on my way back from Augusta at the time.
> 
> :laughing: Lmao, that's funny right there. Sorry Mike...Possession is 9/10th of the law. :waving:


LOL... How did you guys make out today?... hurry up and get em together as theres a possible plowable snow tues!


----------



## Dewey

Hey I got a question..... We had a small storm in October... Most didn't plow, but I had 3" here and did a couple of my contracts.... I didn't write the date.... I know ,,, I know I am a dummmy LOL..... Anyone out there remember what day it was if not I'm gonna Flip a coin...


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;1531166 said:


> Hey I got a question..... We had a small storm in October... Most didn't plow, but I had 3" here and did a couple of my contracts.... I didn't write the date.... I know ,,, I know I am a dummmy LOL..... Anyone out there remember what day it was if not I'm gonna Flip a coin...


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=4&glossary=0

Looks like 11/8?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1531086 said:


> LOL... How did you guys make out today?... hurry up and get em together as theres a possible plowable snow tues!


Yesterday, not today. There is only one to be put together. Pete bought a used 8.5 XV off a guy in NH. Mine's on a trailer that I repoed , in my driveway. I would've of liked to put it together today, but I was too busy.


----------



## plowguy43

Mike I watched the news tonight and didn't see anything for Tuesday?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1531223 said:


> Mike I watched the news tonight and didn't see anything for Tuesday?


Kind of threw me off also when i saw it...channel 13.... I hope they're wrong 

http://www.wgme.com/weather/


----------



## unhcp

I hear rumblings of a Xmas storm


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1531208 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=4&glossary=0
> 
> Looks like 11/8?


Sounds good to me I'll go with that !!! thanks !!!


----------



## allagashpm

Yes it was the eighth.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1531227 said:


> Kind of threw me off also when i saw it...channel 13.... I hope they're wrong
> 
> http://www.wgme.com/weather/


I'm still not seeing anything, just a little snow and rain....booo


----------



## RepoMan207

This weather sucks...the in between drive me nuts.


----------



## Mick76

I know... Charlie on channel 13 said last night about tues but now theres nothing... I wasn't bsing this time.....friggin ice sucks... having one of my guys babysit the lots tonight and again sunday/Monday .... going to have to get some more salt if this crap keeps up!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1531691 said:


> This weather sucks...the in between drive me nuts.


Ain't that the truth. If its going to be cold, might as well be snowing IMO (although the 60* weather we had this weak was just weird)



Mick76;1531704 said:


> I know... Charlie on channel 13 said last night about tues but now theres nothing... I wasn't bsing this time.....friggin ice sucks... having one of my guys babysit the lots tonight and again sunday/Monday .... going to have to get some more salt if this crap keeps up!


Might be a long winter Mike, its only December 7th!payup


----------



## RepoMan207

It might be time to chip the credit card out of the freezer....I'm really wanting a sander.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1531816 said:


> It might be time to chip the credit card out of the freezer....I'm really wanting a sander.


:laughinglaughingayup .... How many did I send your way?.....LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1531843 said:


> :laughinglaughingayup .... How many did I send your way?.....LOL


I know it, too much sh!t, not enough $$. We'll see, I might just through it on the CC and be done with it. I'm not there yet.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1531816 said:


> It might be time to chip the credit card out of the freezer....I'm really wanting a sander.


I'm in the same boat. I tell myself to forget it and then a customer calls and wants sanding this year........


----------



## mercer_me

What have you guys heard about the freezing rain tonight? We put the plows on the trucks and loaded them with salt today. Tonight should be my first trip out. So, now I play the waiting game.....


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1531919 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I tell myself to forget it and then a customer calls and wants sanding this year........


and you could have gotten one CHEAP from me...payup



mercer_me;1531998 said:


> What have you guys heard about the freezing rain tonight? We put the plows on the trucks and loaded them with salt today. Tonight should be my first trip out. So, now I play the waiting game.....


First ive heard of it.....


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan probably easier to have me do it and markup my cost. After the first time something jams or breaks and you have to shovel out the whole spreader you'll wish you subbed it and sat by the fire sipping coco instead!
What spreader you looking at poly caster?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1532028 said:


> Ryan probably easier to have me do it and markup my cost. After the first time something jams or breaks and you have to shovel out the whole spreader you'll wish you subbed it and say be the fire sipping coco instead!
> What spreader you looking at poly caster?


Polycaster or Airflow SS....

I think I'm going that route this year anyway. We'll see what the next month brings, but I'm not doing anything until the first of the year if I do...


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1532000 said:


> and you could have gotten one CHEAP from me...payup
> 
> First ive heard of it.....


I have a short bed truck now, so the one you had and the one I sold would be sticking out the back quite a bit.....thus the reason I sold mine. I should just let it go and sub it out.


----------



## Dewey

I've had my Fisher SS sander for 10 years or more..... Best piece of equipment I've bought it's made me the most $$$$ with the least breakdowns !!!!!


----------



## kev51277

Any body no of anyone selling an xls or xtreme v


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1532186 said:


> Any body no of anyone selling an xls or xtreme v


I have a 9.5 Xtreme V stainless steel $4000 for plow and fishstik I'm in Gorham


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1532186 said:


> Any body no of anyone selling an xls or xtreme v


There is a guy in Standish selling 3 - 8.5' XV for $5200 a pop....I already busted his balls, and he insists they cost $7k...

I saw an XLS in VT...not exactly in new condition.....Considering the 9.5 XV SS goes for more then a new XLS, I would say Dylan's is by far a good deal. payup


----------



## kev51277

NEUSWEDE;1532205 said:


> I have a 9.5 Xtreme V stainless steel $4000 for plow and fishstik I'm in Gorham


Can you send some pics


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1532229 said:


> Can you send some pics


What's your email


----------



## kev51277

[email protected]


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1532248 said:


> [email protected]


just sent them


----------



## kev51277

I just looked at ur web site. I noticed that long snowy road from a u tube clip I watched.. Am I right??


----------



## Mick76

Dylan,
how much are you getting your salt for pu at the terminal in s portland?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1532294 said:


> Dylan,
> how much are you getting your salt for pu at the terminal in s portland?


$75 from eastern


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1532304 said:


> $75 from eastern


ya im right around there also from international...same darn pile for petes sake1...LOL


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick international is a separate pile same scales and office though. International you can see from the veterans bridge. International charges me 85 but have never bought from them eastern gives me a deal.


----------



## dmcarpentry

NEUSWEDE;1532028 said:


> Ryan probably easier to have me do it and markup my cost. After the first time something jams or breaks and you have to shovel out the whole spreader you'll wish you subbed it and sat by the fire sipping coco instead!
> What spreader you looking at poly caster?


Dylan is probably right, the first time my sander breaks I will sell it to you ryan and Sub my stuff out to Dylan 

Hoping for smooth sailing ....


----------



## plowguy43

Did you have a long night Mike, Will & Dylan?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1532519 said:


> Did you have a long night Mike, Will & Dylan?


I had my supervisor babysit the lots overnight..... i took over at 6am...... put down a few yards of salt nothing too bad.. the last freezing rain event earlier in the week was alot more work......


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1532519 said:


> Did you have a long night Mike, Will & Dylan?


I never got called out until 7:00am this morning. There wasn't much ice so, I just did some spot salting. I love call outs. payup


----------



## RepoMan207

dmcarpentry;1532479 said:


> Dylan is probably right, the first time my sander breaks I will sell it to you ryan and Sub my stuff out to Dylan
> 
> Hoping for smooth sailing ....


lol, I might take you up on it...I'm crazy like that. I haven't tinkered with one yet, but you know I'll jump in. and help out if it fails you mid storm.


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks Pete & Pete!


----------



## RepoMan207

Thumbs UpThumbs Up:

.


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^ Good times fer sure!


----------



## Mick76

Hey, Congrats!...you had all your parts!....LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

I want one!!!! Very nice.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1533119 said:


> ^^^^^ Good times fer sure!


Absolutely, that was a good day, despite the side adventures.



Mick76;1533237 said:


> Hey, Congrats!...you had all your parts!....LOL


Ahyup, it was all there. It's missing 1 wear strip on each wing, we had to re group the wing hoses a bit, and top off the fluid, but that's it. They've changed a few more things again, it's that much more simple to install them. By the time we cracked the first crate, till the last bolt was tightened on the cutting edge, it was just shy of a 3 hour job.

I need to get a deflector & the bolt bag for my headlamp extension bracket, then it'll be 100% ready.


----------



## plowguy43

Wait do you have to pay extra for a deflector?


----------



## Mick76

anyone up for this? $55 get you a pretty good seat.... http://www.mma-fightnight.com/


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1533308 said:


> Wait do you have to pay extra for a deflector?


oh yeah, most defiantly.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1533320 said:


> oh yeah, most defiantly.


Wow came free on my plow, and mine is stainless....still trying to figure out why you'd pay more for a Fishercat

;-)


----------



## RepoMan207

It's like Prego...."it's in there".

Cuddly, and can barely can get through the snow...vs. Vicious and calculated......I choose the later.


















Or


----------



## RepoMan207

I actaully contemplated the Boss V...but from what I could find, I was looking at another $1200!


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1533390 said:


> It's like Prego...."it's in there".
> 
> Cuddly, and can barely can get through the snow...vs. Vicious and calculated......I choose the later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or


oh that puppy is adorable, I want one


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1533394 said:


> I actaully contemplated the Boss V...but from what I could find, I was looking at another $1200!


I looked at all 3 and mine had the most for the least and honestly built the best if not close to the best of the three


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1533401 said:


> I looked at all 3 and mine had the most for the least and honestly built the best if not close to the best of the three


Pete was speaking highly of it yesterday. I have to get a look at it this season. The Buyers XLS version is junk...I would want no part of it.


----------



## kev51277

How do I get the pillow bearing off my spinner shaft?? Are those pressed on? It's one thing after another with my procaster


----------



## RepoMan207

Maybe this will help...I've never dug into those before, so I'm not of much use.

Blow Up


----------



## RepoMan207

Here is the other one, slight difference depending on your serial number......


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1533408 said:


> How do I get the pillow bearing off my spinner shaft?? Are those pressed on? It's one thing after another with my procaster


There should be 2 allen screws you'll need to take out..... if they are to far gone drill them out but dont go too far...thats the only thing holding the bearing on the shaft beside the rust on the shaft... take some emery cloth to get the rust off of the shaft and some lube oil.. should come right off with some gentle hammering... if it doesnt with the emery and lube try alittle heat to the bearing


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1533434 said:


> Here is the other one, slight difference depending on your serial number......


Thats different from what im use too... Kev if yours is like this disregard my advice


----------



## Mick76

2-4" monday for you "up north" guys......


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1533437 said:


> There should be 2 allen screws you'll need to take out..... if they are to far gone drill them out but dont go too far...thats the only thing holding the bearing on the shaft beside the rust on the shaft... take some emery cloth to get the rust off of the shaft and some lube oil.. should come right off with some gentle hammering... if it doesnt with the emery and lube try alittle heat to the bearing


Thanks a bunch the bearing is replaced!!! I really appreciate it


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mick76;1533488 said:


> 2-4" monday for you "up north" guys......


What do you consider "up north"?


----------



## allagashpm

Nice looking xls! We are looking at rain no snow here, so close though. Were you looking at regular boss v's? What was the price of the fisher vs the boss?


----------



## bacwudzme

Well I put another 60 miles on the wheeler today, I love Indian summer!


----------



## 06Sierra

3 to 6 up here, mixed with some sleet and freezing rain tomorrow afternoon. It should be a nice mess! 

I finally broke down and ordered shocks for both of my vehicles, they have needed it for a while. I also ordered the buyers version of timbrens. The truck should handle it better this winter!


----------



## bigbadbrad

Mick76;1533488 said:


> 2-4" monday for you "up north" guys......


3-6 now I guess



GMCHD plower;1533534 said:


> What do you consider "up north"?


Bangor is not "up north" It is central Maine!!!



06Sierra;1533692 said:


> 3 to 6 up here, mixed with some sleet and freezing rain tomorrow afternoon. It should be a nice mess!
> 
> I finally broke down and ordered shocks for both of my vehicles, they have needed it for a while. I also ordered the buyers version of timbrens. The truck should handle it better this winter!


First time gunna have to plow this year, ready to see how it's gunna all work out. I know one thing for sure is I still need to put some better backup lights on the truck!! The ones in the service body suck!!


----------



## 06Sierra

I haven't had to plow yet either. I actually just hooked it up for the first time a few days ago. Made sure everything is working fine and put my gravel bar on. Heading to Haines mfg. Wednesday to get what I need for a deflector. $23 for the rubber.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Not too bad at all TJ!! You gunna put a piece of steel over the top of it or just bolt it there with big washers? I put a piece on mine when I did it on my vee plow. Now my dad wants one for his straight blade.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'll get some steel. That probably won't cost $10 there. I gave been needing to do this for a couple years now.


----------



## RepoMan207

allagashpm;1533612 said:


> Nice looking xls! We are looking at rain no snow here, so close though. Were you looking at regular boss v's? What was the price of the fisher vs the boss?


The 9.2 Boss VXT was $5850, and the XLS was under $5k...My truck was all setup for the XLS too.

Did you guys notice that Michauds is a Sno-Away dealer...I'm not sure, but I think that's the first one in Maine.?.? Any of you check them out yet? Are they worth anything?


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1533903 said:


> The 9.2 Boss VXT was $5850, and the XLS was under $5k...My truck was all setup for the XLS too.
> 
> Did you guys notice that Michauds is a Sno-Away dealer...I'm not sure, but I think that's the first one in Maine.?.? Any of you check them out yet? Are they worth anything?


All rain for what city


----------



## kev51277

Anybody no what L/A is getting tonight for snow


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't know, Mick was saying 1-4 with ice afterwards...I missed the 6 o'clock news, we'll see what they say at 11.


----------



## kev51277

Accuweather and weather channel app is sayin one inch ..


----------



## GMCHD plower

I heard everywhere south of Dover, down to like portland is supposed to get 1-3"


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1533911 said:


> Anybody no what L/A is getting tonight for snow


ACCUMULATIONS...1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW AND SLEET...FOLLOWED BY UP TO A QUARTER INCH OF ICE. per naoo.... good thing your sander is fixed..its going to get a workout... ive already got people calling me to sand... good thing i have 2 sanders to make twice the payup


----------



## kev51277

Lol no kidding... Hopefully it don't give me to many more problems!!


----------



## mercer_me

They are calling for 2" to 4" in my area. I'm sure I'll get called out tonight. payup


----------



## GMCHD plower

Where are you seeing that Will?


----------



## allagashpm

Not doing anything right now in Durham, and the forecast is calling for just rain. It's about 34 degrees. Good luck tonight if you have to go out


----------



## RepoMan207

Try deciphering this mess...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Alright screw this winter stuff, I'm ready for hay season again if it's gonna be like this.


----------



## Dewey

Yawn !!!!!!


----------



## unhcp

Monday 17th is looking interesting! We can only hope!


----------



## plowguy43

1.5" of icy slush this morning. Not too worried just yet, Jan & February are the big snow months...


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm not sure I can even classify this as a dusting....it's raining, and just below zero here.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1533903 said:


> The 9.2 Boss VXT was $5850, and the XLS was under $5k...My truck was all setup for the XLS too.
> 
> Did you guys notice that Michauds is a Sno-Away dealer...I'm not sure, but I think that's the first one in Maine.?.? Any of you check them out yet? Are they worth anything?


What made you consider the boss? I didn't know they were a Sno-Way dealer as well, but I new they had Boss & SnowDogg. They are super nice people and I almost went with them but I saved too much going to NH for my plow.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1534254 said:


> What made you consider the boss? I didn't know they were a Sno-Way dealer as well, but I new they had Boss & SnowDogg. They are super nice people and I almost went with them but I saved too much going to NH for my plow.


I tend to get tunnel vision when it comes to buying stuff...right up to the point that I'm about to withdraw the funds. Then I start looking around, wondering if I'm making the right decision...I just happen to be staring right at a Boss 9.2 VXT when I finalized my run to NH. Who wouldn't like those flared wings.?.?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1534265 said:


> I tend to get tunnel vision when it comes to buying stuff...right up to the point that I'm about to withdraw the funds. Then I start looking around, wondering if I'm making the right decision...I just happen to be staring right at a Boss 9.2 VXT when I finalized my run to NH. Who wouldn't like those flared wings.?.?


Yeah I agree, I liked the boss a lot and it definitely looked the part. I didn't like the no trip edge, pay extra for locking cylinders, and the springs to return the wings. At the end of the day, those are cost cutting moves by Boss (while trying to keep things simple) but its not reflected in the purchase price which really turned me away. That and the attack angle wasn't as nice as the Fisher/Snowdogg which I wanted for better scraping (after having my Xblade I wanted at least a 70* attack angle, the Straight Xblades have 75*).


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1534278 said:


> Yeah I agree, I liked the boss a lot and it definitely looked the part. I didn't like the no trip edge, pay extra for locking cylinders, and the springs to return the wings. At the end of the day, those are cost cutting moves by Boss (while trying to keep things simple) but its not reflected in the purchase price which really turned me away. That and the attack angle wasn't as nice as the Fisher/Snowdogg which I wanted for better scraping (after having my Xblade I wanted at least a 70* attack angle, the Straight Xblades have 75*).


All very good points!


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1534278 said:


> Yeah I agree, I liked the boss a lot and it definitely looked the part. I didn't like the no trip edge, pay extra for locking cylinders, and the springs to return the wings. At the end of the day, those are cost cutting moves by Boss (while trying to keep things simple) but its not reflected in the purchase price which really turned me away. That and the attack angle wasn't as nice as the Fisher/Snowdogg which I wanted for better scraping (after having my Xblade I wanted at least a 70* attack angle, the Straight Xblades have 75*).


Throw in the fact you need 3 different type of hoses, compared to the fisher 1. Plus those stupid springs blow!


----------



## plowguy43

That is true as well.


----------



## Mems

I was in Conway for the evening. They might have gotten 2"'s. To bad, although I was glad not to have to return to early this morning because I needed to get the rest of my shopping done.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 2" of snow and quite a bit of sleet and freezing rain in my area. I started plowing at 5:00am and pretty much plowed and salted all day until 4:00pm with about an hour break in the middle. I will most likely be going back out later to put more salt out.


----------



## 06Sierra

The rear shocks I got for the truck aren't compressed. Should I put the jack stands on the frame and the jack under the axle, or the other way around? If it even matters.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone else get to play today? Did 4 out of 12 driveways, not much, but something.


----------



## abbottfarm

Didn't touch the residential drives, but did all my commercial accounts.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1534552 said:


> We got about 2" of snow and quite a bit of sleet and freezing rain in my area. I started plowing at 5:00am and pretty much plowed and salted all day until 4:00pm with about an hour break in the middle. I will most likely be going back out later to put more salt out.


how'd it go running the truck Will?


----------



## kev51277

Anybody have a short chute for a polycaster for sale?? I have a long chute I would trade for it


----------



## unhcp

that plow has some massive curl!


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1533903 said:


> Did you guys notice that Michauds is a Sno-Away dealer...I'm not sure, but I think that's the first one in Maine.?.? Any of you check them out yet? Are they worth anything?


Mike and Son's up here in Fort Kent has been selling them for a couple years now, but they reallyhave not sold too many of them. I am not too impressed by them, the plows seem kinda cheesy




06Sierra;1534701 said:


> The rear shocks I got for the truck aren't compressed. Should I put the jack stands on the frame and the jack under the axle, or the other way around? If it even matters.


jack stands under the frame works, or you can just compress the shocks and tie them up with some mechanics wire and put them on then cut the wire.


----------



## bigbadbrad

oh yeah and we got about 4" of snow today


----------



## 06Sierra

We got 4 to 5". It's pouring right now.


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1534718 said:


> Anyone else get to play today? Did 4 out of 12 driveways, not much, but something.


I did some sanding..... Appartment Complex the Post Ofice and a Store...


----------



## kev51277

GMCHD plower;1534718 said:


> Anyone else get to play today? Did 4 out of 12 driveways, not much, but something.


Did a little sanding that's about it!!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1534749 said:


> how'd it go running the truck Will?


It went great today. My boss and my co-worker that was riding with me both said I did very well for my first time out plowing roads. I actually just got home about 20 minutes ago, I got called out to put more salt out. It was a great day.


----------



## kev51277

Looks like 4-6 for Sunday night


----------



## Mems

I hope so. Its about time.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah definitely ready to get out there. Poor plow is just sitting in the driveway itching to be hooked up.


----------



## 06Sierra

Accuweather was calling for a storm the 17th and 18th. Now it looks like the 20th. Who knows that far out!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1535351 said:


> Accuweather was calling for a storm the 17th and 18th. Now it looks like the 20th. Who knows that far out!


I know right...they can barely predict tomorrows weather!


----------



## Mick76

as long as its not friggin ice!... I hate ice!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1535355 said:


> as long as its not friggin ice!... I hate ice!!!!


Oh, you can count on that! Look at those temps, and weather patterns for this weekend...up and down all weekend long...right into Monday! I'll know where to find Mick this weekend! :laughing:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Guys... This time last week they were saying yesterday was going to be a snow maker... Don't get your hopes up to much haha


----------



## mercer_me

I moved my plow from the back of the garage to out where I can get at it this afternoon. Everything is working good on it. I hope we get some snow Sunday like they are saying.


----------



## bigbadbrad

quick question, the isolation module in my 02 superduty (plow bought new in 08) should work in a new superduty, just with a diffrent headlight harness? I think it should but not sure. It wont work with a gm correct? I would have to get a all new for wiring and module if i swithc to gm?


----------



## RepoMan207

3 or 4 port?


----------



## RepoMan207

It'll work Brad, you just need the H13 harness


----------



## Mick76

Dead cells in Batteries = Aggravation.... ive had 3 this year!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1535357 said:


> Oh, you can count on that! Look at those temps, and weather patterns for this weekend...up and down all weekend long...right into Monday! I'll know where to find Mick this weekend! :laughing:


Speakin of that, u bust out that CC yet?:laughingayup


----------



## Mick76

Pete,
u end up buying that plow?


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1535636 said:


> It'll work Brad, you just need the H13 harness


2 plug, i think 4 port, I would have to pop th ehood and check. The fact that I can reuse my wiring for the most part is making me lean towards getting another ford, that and the fact that i already have a set of summer rims and tires for one also helps too, but I found a killer deal on a 08 duramax with 11000 miles on it! Time will tell what will happen, putting my car and service truck up for sale this weekend.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1535666 said:


> Speakin of that, u bust out that CC yet?:laughingayup


Don't tempt me! payup


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1535669 said:


> Pete,
> u end up buying that plow?


No. He texted me some photos and it was pretty rusted. I just figured this late in the game I might have trouble flipping it and don't really want to end up sitting on it. Besides, I need the funds for the sander Thumbs Up I told him to let me know if he has any other plows in the future and thanked him.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1534552 said:


> We got about 2" of snow and quite a bit of sleet and freezing rain in my area. I started plowing at 5:00am and pretty much plowed and salted all day until 4:00pm with about an hour break in the middle. I will most likely be going back out later to put more salt out.


thats a nice rig! Congrats bud!


----------



## unhcp

bigbadbrad;1535675 said:


> 2 plug, i think 4 port, I would have to pop th ehood and check. The fact that I can reuse my wiring for the most part is making me lean towards getting another ford, that and the fact that i already have a set of summer rims and tires for one also helps too, but I found a killer deal on a 08 duramax with 11000 miles on it! Time will tell what will happen, putting my car and service truck up for sale this weekend.


Don't want to dampen your mood, but you can only use that module on Fords 2007 and lower, the 08 and up require the soft-start


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1535857 said:


> Don't want to dampen your mood, but you can only use that module on Fords 2007 and lower, the 08 and up require the soft-start


IF it's in fact a 4 port, yes. Green 3 port is fine...


----------



## plowguy43

Iso Modules are dumb.


----------



## stan the man

hi guy i am back how are you all doing this year


----------



## plowguy43

Hey Stan, we are all passing time on the interweb until it snows. How about you?

Actually I work full time, so technically I'm getting paid to pass the time on the interweb.


----------



## RepoMan207

Look who went and crawled out of the wood work! :waving:


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1536068 said:


> Hey Stan, we are all passing time on the interwed until it snows. How about you?
> 
> Actually I work full time, so technically I'm getting paid to pass the time on the interwed.


There isn't much about your job that is considered "work" per say. It's more like structured playtime with benefits and a paycheck, wouldn't you say?!


----------



## stan the man

doing ok this summer had problems with my crew. fried them all also had heart attack so my wife been running the business.


----------



## RepoMan207

Damn, sorry to hear that Stan. You've had a hard run of things in the last 12 months.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1536074 said:


> There isn't much about your job that is considered "work" per say. It's more like structured playtime with benefits and a paycheck, wouldn't you say?!


Agreed but don't tell them that, and its not even that structured LOL



stan the man;1536076 said:


> doing ok this summer had problems with my crew. fried them all also had heart attack so my wife been running the business.


Tough go of it, I hope your feeling better. Good to hear you've got a strong partner!


----------



## stan the man

she been going hell of a job damn right 12 hard months after dumping my crew i was doing all my mowing myself killing me. i am having alot problems with my neck can not move my head left and right and up and down.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1536068 said:


> Hey Stan, we are all passing time on the interweb until it snows. How about you?
> 
> Actually I work full time, so technically I'm getting paid to pass the time on the interweb.


Whats an "interweb"????.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Stan, good to see your still around


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1536134 said:


> Whats an "interweb"????.....
> 
> Stan, good to see your still around


Al Gore invented it, you'll have to google for an accurate definition though.

:waving:


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1536236 said:


> Al Gore invented it, you'll have to google for an accurate definition though.


OOhhhhhhh,,,, its a  Democratic thing..... no wonder I dont get it!...... :yow!:


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1535824 said:


> That's a nice rig! Congrats bud!


Thanks! It's a very nice truck and it's been going good so far for me but, my coworkers told me last year it broke down every storm. So, we will just have to wait and see how it goes this Winter. I miss being in a Ford L9000. LOL



stan the man;1536076 said:


> doing ok this summer had problems with my crew. fried them all also had heart attack so my wife been running the business.


Glad to see your back on Stan. Sorry about all the bad luck you have been having. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## RepoMan207

Wahoo!.!.!.!.!.!.! :bluebounc :redbounce :bluebounc payup

What a day! I landed 8 new accounts in ONE DAY! One of which was big enough to cover a brand new sander by itself!f! Off to Lang's I go...high ho....


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1536267 said:


> Wahoo!.!.!.!.!.!.! :bluebounc :redbounce :bluebounc payup
> 
> What a day! I landed 8 new accounts in ONE DAY! One of which was big enough to cover a brand new sander by itself!f! Off to Lang's I go...high ho....


Do tell......... what type of accounts and why all 8 in one day?

congrats though!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1536271 said:


> Do tell......... what type of accounts and why all 8 in one day?
> 
> congrats though!


All resi, one is a hodge podge of multiple houses that are rentals with a combined center lot. 3 are bank properties, and the others are bid requests that just came in.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1536277 said:


> All resi, one is a hodge podge of multiple houses that are rentals with a combined center lot. 3 are bank properties, and the others are bid requests that just came in.


Congrats on the new accounts.. What kind of sander are you going for??


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1536294 said:


> Congrats on the new accounts.. What kind of sander are you going for??


Thanks man. 1.5 Poly-caster...I'm shopping around now, my quote just got jacked. I found a back up, cheaper, brand new, with straps...but my wheels are turning to the used market at this point. I have a line on a 2.5 for $3500, but I think that's overkill for my truck. I obviously could never fill it.


----------



## RepoMan207

Who's up for a meet in the near future? Auburn as previously discussed....?


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1536313 said:


> Who's up for a meet in the near future? Auburn as previously discussed....?


I'm in I live in lewiston


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1536313 said:


> Who's up for a meet in the near future? Auburn as previously discussed....?


I'm in if I'm available.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1536313 said:


> Who's up for a meet in the near future? Auburn as previously discussed....?


I'm very interested in another meet in Auburn.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm in just need a few weeks notice so I can lock the weekend out


----------



## RepoMan207

This weekend is going to be tough with the weather...what about next weekend prior to the holiday, is that even feasible for most?


----------



## Mick76

Who's xmas wish was answered? I bet ice for tues/weds!


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1536363 said:


> Who's xmas wish was answered? I bet ice for tues/weds!


I no it just seems like it's going to be too warm to snow during the day. But if it's a night event I think it will be all snow


----------



## plowguy43

Can't do this weekend, got a bday party for my youngest. Next weekend might work.

Mick -how much are they calling for? You sell the Chevy yet?


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1536341 said:


> This weekend is going to be tough with the weather...what about next weekend prior to the holiday, is that even feasible for most?


After the holidays works the best for me.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan.... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3474175062.html

Bobby... light on sun/mon.... possible heavy tues/wed

Still have the truck... was going to trade it for a camper but decided against it


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1536389 said:


> Ryan.... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3474175062.html
> 
> Bobby... light on sun/mon.... possible heavy tues/wed
> 
> Still have the truck... was going to trade it for a camper but decided against it


My money is on Ryan buying a new or lightly used electric or Poly sander of one brand or another..............


----------



## kev51277

Anybody no if it's possible to add the new wireless technology to the older sanders..


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1536396 said:


> Anybody no if it's possible to add the new wireless technology to the older sanders..


Good question.... I dont know but would think once you get the "new" tech into a "old" sander you might be better off just selling the old sander and buying a new unit... would probably be the same money in the end and you'll have a new sander also....
let us know if you decide to go that route


----------



## kev51277

I have two sanders already. I would like to at-least convert my polycaster. So I can jump it from truck to truck


----------



## kev51277

What's the best size skid for both snow services and landscape work


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1536466 said:


> What's the best size skid for both snow services and landscape work


Ive got 2 cat 248 machines one is a 2002 and the other is a 2005.. both 7500 lbs 82 hp both have standard flow and hi flow... pilot (joystick) controls, both have low 2100 +/- hours, great machines! Ive got an auger, sweeper, forks and they run them all no problem....... Depending on how much you want to spend, I might be selling one of them in the spring if your interested


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1536471 said:


> Ive got 2 cat 248 machines one is a 2002 and the other is a 2005.. both 7500 lbs 82 hp both have standard flow and hi flow... pilot (joystick) controls, both have low 2100 +/- hours, great machines! Ive got an auger, sweeper, forks and they run them all no problem....... Depending on how much you want to spend, I might be selling one of them in the spring if your interested


How much would you be asking


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1536482 said:


> How much would you be asking


I looked around and looked around for decent skids and couldnt find any for under 20K.. they all had high hours or were beat to crap or were too small / under powered for my needs... havnt thought of a firm price yet but will be in the upper teens


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1536487 said:


> I looked around and looked around for decent skids and couldnt find any for under 20K.. they all had high hours or were beat to crap or were too small / under powered for my needs... havnt thought of a firm price yet but will be in the upper teens


Ok let me no in the spring


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1535979 said:


> IF it's in fact a 4 port, yes. Green 3 port is fine...


so i Just checked and i is a 3 port iso module


----------



## 06Sierra

So Amazon shipped a wrong shock and I am changing them this weekend. I gave them a call to see if they could give me a refund and I could have gotten one at VIP. They are sending one next day air and emailed a shipping lable to send the wrong one back. Locally the shocks are at least $25 more each, before anyone says anything about not buying locally!


----------



## RepoMan207

Is a skid sufficient for loading a sander?


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1536577 said:


> Is a skid sufficient for loading a sander?


I would say most definately, you gonna get one? A skid steer I mean.....

If you go to Lang's for a sander, I need some parts.

You could get some cement barriors at Auburn concrete to make a surround for some salt and sand and then just drape a tarp over it when your not taking sand out......it'd be a pretty cheap way to have some on hand.......

Dewey's salt shed, maybe a tad larger than you would set up in your driveway, but it helps visualize what you need;


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1536396 said:


> Anybody no if it's possible to add the new wireless technology to the older sanders..


Yes, you can. I was just looking at this, CPW has them...you automatically get it with the purchase of a new sander, but they sell them seperately as well. Pricey, but very doable. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1536389 said:


> Ryan.... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3474175062.html


Thanks! :waving: I emailed the guy.



kev51277;1536417 said:


> I have two sanders already. I would like to at-least convert my polycaster. So I can jump it from truck to truck


I would just buy another harness, and add it to the other truck(s)...worst case you make a quick disconnect behind the controller using weather pak connectors.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1536583 said:


> I would say most definately, you gonna get one? A skid steer I mean.....
> 
> If you go to Lang's for a sander, I need some parts.
> 
> You could get some cement barriors at Auburn concrete to make a surround for some salt and sand and then just drape a tarp over it when your not taking sand out......it'd be a pretty cheap way to have some on hand.......
> 
> Dewey's salt shed, maybe a tad larger than you would set up in your driveway, but it helps visualize what you need;


Unless I come across a good connection over the coarse of this season, I'll be buying a skid steer..or something over the summer. Ritchie Brothers has some pretty sweet deals.

The barriers are exactly what I had in mind....either that or a container. I have some time yet to figure that all out. I won't be tackling that this season; it'll be over the summer.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here you Guys Go One of our own ad Yes it is FOR REAL


----------



## RepoMan207

DIRISHMAN;1536672 said:


> Here you Guys Go One of our own ad Yes it is FOR REAL


What???? SS???? Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

Where's Dylan....what ever happen to that prototype he saw at Messer last year? Dig out those pictures, I doubt D&D is going to care at this point.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEP thought I would show you guys western has only made I guess 30 as a trial to see for this year.This is a good freind of mine who picked up a week ago at DD 9.6ss with wings


----------



## RepoMan207

DIRISHMAN;1536682 said:


> YEP thought I would show you guys western has only made I guess 30 as a trial to see for this year.This is a good freind of mine who picked up a week ago at DD 9.6ss with wings


I like it...I wouldn't buy one, but I like the looks of it. For those guys that like that full trip design, it's going to be a big plus.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RepoMan207;1536677 said:


> What???? SS???? Thumbs Up


Hey REPO I told him the guy in the sticker dept at DD Just was hung over :laughing: Was supposed to say Fisher:laughing: But no its a the real deal


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RepoMan207;1536685 said:


> I like it...I wouldn't buy one, but I like the looks of it. For those guys that like that full trip design, it's going to be a big plus.


Nope Trip edge just like the Xtreme


----------



## DIRISHMAN

see back side . The guy whom has this is in our thread for Chicago/indy Oldogg


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I am missing what is so new and different about that plow? You have been able to buy that setup from fisher for over 4 years! Those wings are junk, one hard snow bank they will bend back and break the bracing on the plow. I have a friend who bought them and he didn't get through 2 storms before making fisher take them back and replace the frame on his plow. Looks good poor design!


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1536583 said:


> I would say most definately, you gonna get one? A skid steer I mean.....
> 
> If you go to Lang's for a sander, I need some parts.
> 
> You could get some cement barriors at Auburn concrete to make a surround for some salt and sand and then just drape a tarp over it when your not taking sand out......it'd be a pretty cheap way to have some on hand.......
> 
> Dewey's salt shed, maybe a tad larger than you would set up in your driveway, but it helps visualize what you need;


Imagine My suprise to see My Shed on here posted by someone else....LOL I wishh I could figure out how to easily post pics.... I seem to struggle with it ... I am just not a tech savy guy !!


----------



## plowguy43

I'm with Dylan, thats just Extreme V skins on a western and as mentioned, those wings are pointless. They barely add any width, aren't even stainless, and are so angled that windrowing must suck.

Now as for Snowdogg (who does everything right), it makes a 9'6" plow into a 11'3" plow, all stainless...:waving:

pic is of member cmo18's setup


----------



## kev51277

Anybody no what year the polycasters came out


----------



## RepoMan207

see below - Mod delete this post.


----------



## RepoMan207

June 2006, they went to the new style in May of 2009.


----------



## plowguy43

What were you making fun of the snowdogg again?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1537084 said:


> What were you making fun of the snowdogg again?


Me.?.?.? Not this time...but give it a moment, I might have the urge to.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sense we're sorta on the topic anyways, Ryan, what do I need to switch to an extreme vee from my straight blade? I have 3 wires from the grill, so obvious something needs to leave, and will my iso module work or?


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1537182 said:


> Sense we're sorta on the topic anyways, Ryan, what do I need to switch to an extreme vee from my straight blade? I have 3 wires from the grill, so obvious something needs to leave, and will my iso module work or?


He will chime in but its my understanding that its 200$ in parts and you can run any multiplex plow.

I do not know the part name or number.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1536833 said:


> I'm with Dylan, thats just Extreme V skins on a western and as mentioned, those wings are pointless. They barely add any width, aren't even stainless, and are so angled that windrowing must suck.
> 
> Now as for Snowdogg (who does everything right), it makes a 9'6" plow into a 11'3" plow, all stainless...:waving:
> 
> pic is of member cmo18's setup


Youve got the right idea... but its not stainless anymore its poly. remove the skins and re paint the entire frame. oh and its built to be in front of a 10k lb truck, and its red..... and 40" tall....... and made by boss........


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1537182 said:


> Sense we're sorta on the topic anyways, Ryan, what do I need to switch to an extreme vee from my straight blade? I have 3 wires from the grill, so obvious something needs to leave, and will my iso module work or?


Nope, the current system can stay intact.

You need:

42014 & 28587 (Roughly $200 all together)

Then a controller...there is a guy on here right now selling 4 brand new ones for $175 per....if you're seriously doing it, I would get one off from him now, before they're gone. If they're already gone...unhcp or Moss might have one.

Give me a bit and I'll get you a diagram of what the dual system looks like...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not seeing anything DDB


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1537201 said:


> Nope, the current system can stay intact.
> 
> You need:
> 
> 42014 & 28587 (Roughly $200 all together)
> 
> Then a controller...there is a guy on here right now selling 4 brand new ones for $175 per....if you're seriously doing it, I would get one off from him now, before they're gone. If they're already gone...unhcp or Moss might have one.
> 
> Give me a bit and I'll get you a diagram of what the dual system looks like...


Ok thanks Ryan, no rush, figure I'll follow the crowd and try to pickup an 8'6 extreme vee for next winter, so I want to know what I need, that way maybe over the summer if I see the wiring used I could grab it.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1537211 said:


> Ok thanks Ryan, no rush, figure I'll follow the crowd and try to pickup an 8'6 extreme vee for next winter, so I want to know what I need, that way maybe over the summer if I see the wiring used I could grab it.


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1537211 said:


> Ok thanks Ryan, no rush, figure I'll follow the crowd and try to pickup an 8'6 extreme vee for next winter, so I want to know what I need, that way maybe over the summer if I see the wiring used I could grab it.


Yeah, you cant double post photos... which would be ok if it gave you the url for the photo.... i just dont get this internet thing

here we go!

Snow scrapper? meet your maker. and the western... 
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116802&stc=1&d=1351547928

Seriously though. Have you all ever compared the sizes of the hinge sections/A frames of these plows?
I would turn an ez v into a ball of tin foil.. and that western looks no different. I will make no comment on the sleet pig...


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1537212 said:


>


Thanks Ryan, guess I have plenty of time to study this to figure out what it all means/how to do it haha, thanks again!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1536577 said:


> Is a skid sufficient for loading a sander?


Thats what I load mine with... even with the loader on site , I prefer to use a skid


----------



## Mick76

Ryan,
Hurry up and get that sander! The snows finally coming!.... Im even happy as its looking like finally no ice involved!


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1537212 said:


>


How bout adding a multiplex to an 2 plug ezv


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1537247 said:


> Ryan,
> Hurry up and get that sander! The snows finally coming!.... Im even happy as its looking like finally no ice involved!


$$ is in the bank, I already signed the contracts, and deposited checks today. I also lined up a supplier right in the middle of my service area too....50% mix at $40 per?? Good or bad?

Now the hard part...I have to choose which way to go. A part of me wants to buy used, and save the $$, another part of me wants to buy new and be done with it. CL sucks btw, people are just idiots!


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1537280 said:


> $$ is in the bank, I already signed the contracts, and deposited checks today. I also lined up a supplier right in the middle of my service area too....50% mix at $40 per?? Good or bad?
> 
> Now the hard part...I have to choose which way to go. A part of me wants to buy used, and save the $$, another part of me wants to buy new and be done with it. CL sucks btw, people are just idiots!


Where are you getting your mix??


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1537274 said:


> How bout adding a multiplex to an 2 plug ezv


Relay system?


----------



## Mick76

if its a true 50% mix and hes selling it for $40 a yard thats a pretty good deal.... its probably costing him $25-30 a yard to get the materials, labor, fuel, and storage......he might be bsing on the % but up here a 10% mix is going for 38-40 a yard.... is he open all night during events?


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1537282 said:


> Where are you getting your mix??


Gorham Sand & Gravel


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan save your self the hassle there is a reason people are selling them. I bought a used my first year regretted it every day. I ended up replacing everything and always broke in the middle of sanding. Corrosion eats the crap out if everything. So it all rusts.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1537284 said:


> Relay system?


I'm not sure how do I tell


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1537289 said:


> if its a true 50% mix and hes selling it for $40 a yard thats a pretty good deal.... its probably costing him $25-30 a yard to get the materials, labor, fuel, and storage......he might be bsing on the % but up here a 10% mix is going for 38-40 a yard.... is he open all night during events?


I thought that was a bit strong...I think Dylan said he does 30%, and that was very effective last year.

He prefers not to operate midnight to 6, but he'll come out load me if needed.


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1537299 said:


> I'm not sure how do I tell


Do you have an ISO module?


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1537297 said:


> Ryan save your self the hassle there is a reason people are selling them. I bought a used my first year regretted it every day. I ended up replacing everything and always broke in the middle of sanding. Corrosion eats the crap out if everything. So it all rusts.


Thank you! That's kind of what I've been telling myself...someone else's headache.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1537305 said:


> Thank you! That's kind of what I've been telling myself...someone else's headache.


See now Ive done both... used if you can get a really good deal and know what your lookin at can be a very good thing... ive had sanders that ive bought, used, then sold for more then what i paid for them... but since this will be your first sander just bite the bullet and get a new one.... hurry up!......:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1537316 said:


> See now Ive done both... used if you can get a really good deal and know what your lookin at can be a very good thing... ive had sanders that ive bought, used, then sold for more then what i paid for them... but since this will be your first sander just bite the bullet and get a new one.... hurry up!......:laughing:


If your trailer is gone when you wake up...you'll know where I went


----------



## Dewey

I mix my sand/salt 14 - 1 I don't have any problem with freezing,,,, If it is mixed to hot ( meaning to much salt... The salt will melt through the ice and then refreeze the next night.... Maybe where you guys are a " HOT " mix may work but in my neck of the woods where almost everything is gravel my mix works best for me..

Also Ryan... A good thing to do is in the spring I pressure wash the inside and out and then soak the Bed Chain with used motor oil,,, My sander is close to 12 year old and I have never replaced the chain . I did shorten it 3 years ago by 3 liknks and I suspect it will need to be replaced soon , But is due to wear and not rust....


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ryan no way is gsg mixing 50/50 used to buy from them before mixing my own and was 75/25 max and lots of clumps Figure it this way they use it for their own accounts no benefit to them to have that much salt that's why they are using sand. Just my 2 cents haven't bought from them in 5 years so could had changed but I don't see their benefit


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1537345 said:


> Ryan no way is gsg mixing 50/50 used to buy from them before mixing my own and was 75/25 max and lots of clumps Figure it this way they use it for their own accounts no benefit to them to have that much salt that's why they are using sand. Just my 2 cents haven't bought from them in 5 years so could had changed but I don't see their benefit


I sent you a text.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well I got a set of HID's 3000k in for my plow, in 55w. looks like I got a project for the weekend now! haha I am anxious to see how the yellowish light will work in the snow


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1537325 said:


> I mix my sand/salt 14 - 1 I don't have any problem with freezing,,,, If it is mixed to hot ( meaning to much salt... The salt will melt through the ice and then refreeze the next night.... Maybe where you guys are a " HOT " mix may work but in my neck of the woods where almost everything is gravel my mix works best for me..
> 
> Also Ryan... A good thing to do is in the spring I pressure wash the inside and out and then soak the Bed Chain with used motor oil,,, My sander is close to 12 year old and I have never replaced the chain . I did shorten it 3 years ago by 3 liknks and I suspect it will need to be replaced soon , But is due to wear and not rust....


I can see it now....I'm already obsessive compulsive about cleaning my stuff. You say spring, I say weekly. I might change my tune when it comes to a spreader though.

I coat my plow with FF every year when I put it up. It doesn't last. I hadn't thought of using used motor oil, I doubt I would use that on the plow, but the chain is a good idea. The guys at the John Deere place swear by Fluid Film or similar mixed with Diesel or K1. It lasts all summer in the heat and sun without evaporating, but is easily washed off with a dawn and hot water.


----------



## Moss Man

First forecast of potential plowable snow and the posting activity here multiplies by ten at least! 

I bought a Fisher MM2 Straight blade a couple years ago that the owner had used Fluid Film on, he liberally put it wherever paint was missing, on the chain, on the pins.......it really made a huge difference, the plow had zero rust on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Pete where are the pics of the new rig all setup?


----------



## Moss Man

GMCHD plower;1537471 said:


> Pete where are the pics of the new rig all setup?


I have to put the Xtreme V on tomorow to test the controls, I can snap a couple photos then. I'm not picking up the sander till sunday morning, just under the wire for the "events" forcasted for early next week! I need to install the rubber foil kit and the shoe kit on the V tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1537481 said:


> I have to put the Xtreme V on tomorow to test the controls, I can snap a couple photos then. I'm not picking up the sander till sunday morning, just under the wire for the "events" forcasted for early next week!


Yes, please do! My test light sh!t the bed that day, so I want to make sure my owner's manual didn't fail me.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1537487 said:


> Yes, please do! My test light sh!t the bed that day, so I want to make sure my owner's manual didn't fail me.


I have full confidence that everything will be in top working order! Then there's that little nagging voice way in the background called "common sense" that's telling me a panic situation could be on the horizon! My local Fisher technician is available sunday, he's wiring up the sander for me.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1537492 said:


> I have full confidence that everything will be in top working order! Then there's that little nagging voice way in the background called "common sense" that's telling me a panic situation could be on the horizon! My local Fisher technician is available sunday, he's wiring up the sander for me.


The only thing I question is the fuse position...I'm sure it's fine, but it's one of those things that stays in the back of my mind when I can't triple check things. Worst case I can fly up and meet you in Auburn and correct it. Shoot me a text when you hook it up, so I can stop worrying about it will ya.


----------



## GMCHD plower

How many of us run Timbrens?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1537526 said:


> How many of us run Timbrens?


I use to...but I own a real truck now.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1537533 said:


> I use to...but I own a real truck now.


Did you like them? Or did they make it ride like ****?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1537536 said:


> Did you like them? Or did they make it ride like ****?


They're worth every penny. It does ride a bit more stiff, but trust me, you won't be sorry! Nothing but good things Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1537539 said:


> They're worth every penny. It does ride a bit more stiff, but trust me, you won't be sorry! Nothing but good things Thumbs Up


Thanks Ryan! Thinking of doing them front and rear, this is gonna be a process getting ready for a Vee next yr!


----------



## RepoMan207

You won't even notice the XV on the front of that 2500 HD. Then again, I had upgraded Torsion bars and keys to begin with. Are your bars turned out?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya just turned them up, still sags some with my 8ft straight however.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Actually starting to wonder if I will be able to get one by next winter, all the upgrades I need/want to do first may take up the funds, feel like I should get timbrens, and dual batts first.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have the buyers version coming, today I hope. I googled northern tool coupon code and found one for $10 when I ordered them.


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1537526 said:


> How many of us run Timbrens?


I have Timbrens on front !


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1537722 said:


> I have the buyers version coming, today I hope. I googled northern tool coupon code and found one for $10 when I ordered them.


Everyone keeps saying that, but Buyers makes the Timbrens to begin with....it's the same thing.


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1537766 said:


> Everyone keeps saying that, but Buyers makes the Timbrens to begin with....it's the same thing.


That's what I have heard. They look identical and are half the price. I figured I had nothing to lose. Those will be going on tomorrow with new shocks on all four corners. I'll let you guys know the difference when I get the plow on again. Right now the front drops a good amount with no ballast.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1537803 said:


> That's what I have heard. They look identical and are half the price. I figured I had nothing to lose. Those will be going on tomorrow with new shocks on all four corners. I'll let you guys know the difference when I get the plow on again. Right now the front drops a good amount with no ballast.


I swear by them, they're a good product.


----------



## 06Sierra

I should have bought some years ago! Kind of like the deflector. I finally got my head out of my butt and got some belting. I hope I have time to put that on tomorrow as well.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1537803 said:


> That's what I have heard. They look identical and are half the price. I figured I had nothing to lose. Those will be going on tomorrow with new shocks on all four corners. I'll let you guys know the difference when I get the plow on again. Right now the front drops a good amount with no ballast.


I run them on my trucks.... give the torsions a few turns and ballast in the bed and you'll be good to do... imo timbrems are a must for any ifs if you plan on putting a quality heavier plow on... not one of those sno hogg pieces of crap that some of us run! :laughing::waving: Right Bobby?


----------



## Moss Man

06Sierra;1537813 said:


> I should have bought some years ago! Kind of like the deflector. I finally got my head out of my butt and got some belting. I hope I have time to put that on tomorrow as well.


Put the ballast in first and then see what you need to get the front end where you want it. With a properly placed ballast you'll be surprised how it will level the truck and it'll all be safer too. I'd think about 600-700 lbs right at the tailgate would make a huge difference, that might be more than what Fisher recommends, but meh.

If anyone is interested, I have a large tote that I was going to fill partially with sand this year, but I bought a sander and won't be needing it. It is an Industrial tote and can be loaded and unloaded with a fork truck so you can have the bed of your truck free when needed.When empty it's light enough for one man to load and unload by himself. One foot of sand/salt in the bottom of it would be all the weight you need and it can be strapped down for safety. If anyone is interested, pm me.


----------



## kev51277

Fish stick keeps powering off anybody have any suggestions.. Happens after a few seconds of being on


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1537844 said:


> Fish stick keeps powering off anybody have any suggestions.. Happens after a few seconds of being on


Are you sitting still, or driving down the road? What blade do you have?


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1537845 said:


> Are you sitting still, or driving down the road? What blade do you have?


I have an xtreme v and I'm not sure about when it happens ( driving or idle) I will check tho


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1537846 said:


> I have an xtreme v and I'm not sure about when it happens ( driving or idle) I will check tho


Headlights staying swapped over to the plow, or are they back on the truck when it happens?


----------



## kev51277

I didn't check that neither.


----------



## RepoMan207

well what hell guy....ge to it already! :laughing:


----------



## kev51277

Lol right!!! Somtimes it stays on longer than others. But yah ill look into it more when I get back to my house


----------



## RepoMan207

No snow maps just yet, and there is no talk of how much...we'll see what Tomorrow night's 11 O'clock news brings.



> COLDER AND MORE STORMY
> 
> It's going to be another mild day today with temperatures in the 40's once again. This will be the last of the mild days for a while though as a cold front will arrive later today ushering in colder air for the weekend.
> 
> The weekend is going to feature fair weather as high pressure moves in. We'll see abundant sunshine on Saturday with hazy sun fading to clouds on Sunday. *A storm will be spreading accumulating snow into Maine and NH Sunday night into Monday. * The snow will continue on Monday possibly mixing with or changing to rain across southern York County and right along the coast.
> 
> *Another storm is then likely Tuesday night into Wednesday with more snow.* This storm may also have a rain/ snow to track but it is primarily looking like snow for most except right along the coast and southern York County again.
> 
> Have a great weekend, and stay tuned for updates!


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1537199 said:


> Youve got the right idea... but its not stainless anymore its poly. remove the skins and re paint the entire frame. oh and its built to be in front of a 10k lb truck, and its red..... and 40" tall....... *and made by boss........*





ddb maine;1537219 said:


> Yeah, you cant double post photos... which would be ok if it gave you the url for the photo.... i just dont get this internet thing
> 
> here we go!
> 
> Snow scrapper? meet your maker. and the western...
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116802&stc=1&d=1351547928
> 
> Seriously though. Have you all ever compared the sizes of the *hinge sections/A frames *of these plows?
> I would turn an ez v into a ball of tin foil.. and that western looks no different. I will make no comment on the *sleet pig*...


Someone needs to go read the Boss section and type in "A Frame"...just see what pops up on your wittle red plow LOL



Mick76;1537815 said:


> I run them on my trucks.... give the torsions a few turns and ballast in the bed and you'll be good to do... imo timbrems are a must for any ifs if you plan on putting a quality heavier plow on... not one of those sno hogg pieces of crap that some of us run! Right Bobby?


Why do I always have to educate you guys:

Snowdogg VX95 -* 983 lbs* 
Extreme V 9'6" - 953 lbs 
Boss 9'2" VXT Steel / Poly- 842 / 852 lbs :laughing:

You were both saying?

I wonder which one will be like tin foil in front of a 10k lb truck LOL


----------



## kev51277

How do they still not no how much snow were gonna get


----------



## 06Sierra

They never know until the storm is over!


----------



## kev51277

Weather underground just dropped snow totals drastically!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

It's still to far out for anyone to have any idea what its going to do, and as said before, they don't know until after the fact. Just calm down and wait.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1538304 said:


> It's still to far out for anyone to have any idea what its going to do, and as said before, they don't know until after the fact. Just calm down and wait.


WOW.....look at jr. go. He's been hanging around us too long!


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1538306 said:


> WOW.....look at jr. go. He's been hanging around us too long!


Lol, quick one for ya' Ryan, think dual batts are necessary if I do switch to a vee? In terms of lighting I only run a 15" LED bar, and my backup buddy.


----------



## RepoMan207

No, it's not needed. 

To all my texting cronies, my Droid has taken a turn for the worse...:whistling:. If anyone needs me, call me (confiscated my boy's cell till my new one gets here).


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1537990 said:


> Someone needs to go read the Boss section and type in "A Frame"...just see what pops up on your wittle red plow LOL
> 
> Why do I always have to educate you guys:
> 
> Snowdogg VX95 -* 983 lbs*
> Extreme V 9'6" - 953 lbs
> Boss 9'2" VXT Steel / Poly- 842 / 852 lbs :laughing:
> 
> You were both saying?
> 
> I wonder which one will be like tin foil in front of a 10k lb truck LOL


can you post up a photo of the dust bunnies center section/A frame. Not for knocking purposes, just what I've seen of the fisher/wester and yours once, it just looks very small

This is what sold me on the vxt,
offf course, Cant upload right now. I'll get a photo on later.

I really would like the opportunity to really compare all of them one next to another next to another.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Heres the first map I've seen.


----------



## plowguy43

DDB-I posted some before (probably 100 pages back lol) but I'll put them up again on Monday when I get back to work.

Here's a few- http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129252&page=2 

The hinge is nearly identical to Boss, 1" pin, multiple load points like boss/EZV design.
The Aframe is very well built as well. The VX never really had any failures posted up that I've seen.


----------



## Mick76

Ya No ice!...yet!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Dammit Mick! I like my map better, more snow for me on mine.


----------



## plowguy43

Id love to plow twice next week $$$


----------



## allagashpm

I'll take map number 2 please. They said last night 2-6, I'm not holding my breath though. And I hope my vxt doesn't fold up haha Jesus you guys are making me nervous


----------



## plowguy43

They're all nice plows, just tossing friendly jabs to pass the time.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1538456 said:


> Id love to plow twice next week $$$


Twice? try 3 times....ones coming in friday also... good thing Ive got backups to my backups for personal!


----------



## Mems

I'm so ready for this. A co-worker and I have been chomping at the bit for weeks. $$$ is in the near future.


----------



## Mick76

Mems;1538478 said:


> I'm so ready for this. A co-worker and I have been chomping at the bit for weeks. $$$ is in the near future.


Mems... i dont know if Ive asked you before but what town do you work out of?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1538470 said:


> They're all nice plows, just tossing friendly jabs to pass the time.


Did you say they're "ALL" nice?....:laughing:


----------



## Mems

Mick76;1538480 said:


> Mems... i dont know if Ive asked you before but what town do you work out of?


Cumberland/Gray/Windham areas, I live in Gray. I only do a few driveways (11) and a private road, enough to supplement the expansion and improvement of my off road Jeep Wrangler, which ironically is also my plow rig.

I've got a slew of items I'd like to add to the Jeep this winter for next years wheeling trips so I'm hoping for some good snow.

Im bumming around in a Silver Rubicon with a black 7' Meyers and pro wings hanging off the front. I'm usually out and about in the early early AM in my area. I love coffee so theres a chance I may be seen at a DD.....ok theirs a very good chance.

I've tried to make a few of the meet and greets but my "work" schedule isn't very conducive to the times they are held. I'm sure I'll run into a few of you guys.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1538474 said:


> Twice? try 3 times....ones coming in friday also... good thing Ive got backups to my backups for personal!


Have I told you lately that I love you?

Does Fisher / Boss have a diagnostic system built in to show what is failing on the plow?


----------



## mercer_me

I hooked the plow up to the Tundra. I didn't plow with the Tundra all last Winter because I was driving it to college. I'm looking forward to plowing with the Tundra again this Winter because it has better traction and it has more power than my Chevy 1500.


----------



## bigbadbrad

I really dont know why the dealership orders xl work truck package trucks with no lock rear end!! Found a good deal on a 2012 f250, but no electric lock rear end, but has upfitter switches and electric 4x4, I have no clue who spec'ed out that truck!! they got some 2013 f350's too but i dont think the rebates are as good on them


----------



## 06Sierra

Got the shocks on today. Took a couple hours for each vehicle, I also changed the oil. The buyers kit doesn't fit on a 1500 4wd. Found that out a little too late I guess!! I'll probably send them back and do without. If I'm going to spend $200 on something I'm buying wings for the plow.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1538600 said:


> I hooked the plow up to the Tundra. I didn't plow with the Tundra all last Winter because I was driving it to college. I'm looking forward to plowing with the Tundra again this Winter because it has better traction and it has more power than my Chevy 1500.


I would of thought you would be out plowing with the State durimg & after the storms.?.?


----------



## bigbadbrad

well put some HID's in the intensefires today. 35w 3000k kinda anxious to see how the yellowish light works in the snow. I'll put some pics up later, gotta go get ready to head over to the Long Lake Sporting Club tonight, man I hope we get some snow soon so I can pay my bill over there tonight!! haha, if you have ever been you know what I am talking about!!


----------



## bacwudzme

bigbadbrad;1538687 said:


> well put some HID's in the intensefires today. 35w 3000k kinda anxious to see how the yellowish light works in the snow. I'll put some pics up later, gotta go get ready to head over to the Long Lake Sporting Club tonight, man I hope we get some snow soon so I can pay my bill over there tonight!! haha, if you have ever been you know what I am talking about!!


I'm picking up what your putting your down! Never knew you could run a line of credit tho!! Haha


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1538664 said:


> I would of thought you would be out plowing with the State durimg & after the storms.?.?


I will be plowing during and after the storm. The only driveways I'm plowing is my parents and my grandparents.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1538440 said:


> DDB-I posted some before (probably 100 pages back lol) but I'll put them up again on Monday when I get back to work.
> 
> Here's a few- http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129252&page=2
> 
> The hinge is nearly identical to Boss, 1" pin, multiple load points like boss/EZV design.
> The Aframe is very well built as well. The VX never really had any failures posted up that I've seen.


My hinge section and center support are different looking than that. 
Someone one here, from canada I think had an arctic v-plow, all galvanized. That was a nice looking plow.. It would be something to be able to run all these different plow in front of the same truck to be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## ddb maine

And I see what your saying about the A-frame thing. All the ones I'm reading sound like people clipping curbs just right with the ever so common " dude i was going like 5-6 mph tops!"

Good thing I dont deal with curbs, and I know where the rocks are.


----------



## ddb maine

whoa, thats better than I was expecting....


----------



## unhcp

bigbadbrad;1538687 said:


> well put some HID's in the intensefires today. 35w 3000k kinda anxious to see how the yellowish light works in the snow. I'll put some pics up later, gotta go get ready to head over to the Long Lake Sporting Club tonight, man I hope we get some snow soon so I can pay my bill over there tonight!! haha, if you have ever been you know what I am talking about!!


I have HID's in my intensefires and love them!


----------



## kev51277

unhcp;1538782 said:


> I have HID's in my intensefires and love them!


How much are the HIS's for intensifier


----------



## sm04257

im all set for the snow


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1538724 said:


> I will be plowing during and after the storm. The only driveways I'm plowing is my parents and my grandparents.


Must be weird getting into a half-ton after drivin that rig all day lol


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1538451 said:


> Ya No ice!...yet!


Oh com'on! I have a new toy to play with!



plowguy43;1538456 said:


> Id love to plow twice next week $$$





Mick76;1538474 said:


> Twice? try 3 times....ones coming in friday also... good thing Ive got backups to my backups for personal!


Very Nice Thumbs Up



plowguy43;1538470 said:


> They're all nice plows, just tossing friendly jabs to pass the time.


 Am I reading that right? Damn!

On the flip side of that coin...and maybe I'm just picky, but WTF is going on in Rockland!?!?! I found a bunch of stuff on the new XLS tonight while installing the deflector. -coming to a thread near you soon!



plowguy43;1538526 said:


> Have I told you lately that I love you?
> 
> Does Fisher / Boss have a diagnostic system built in to show what is failing on the plow?


Okay...it's getting a little weird up in here.

No, it's not needed...does that come standard on the mutts?



ddb maine;1538759 said:


> whoa, thats better than I was expecting....


Same here...I like map 3!


----------



## Mick76

Ryan, New or used?


----------



## Moss Man

I hear you Ryan on the quality.......I just installed a rubber foil kit on the Xtreme V and the once size fits all BS stinks, overlaping the hold down plates on each side makes for a crappy looking job. I'm going to shorten them on the power hacksaw when I find the time. Next I put the shoe kit on, my cutting edge isn't worn down to the point where it needs changing, I removed every ring on the shoes and the plow still sits 3/4" off the ground.........I know alot of people don't use shoes, but I have all uneven gravel residentials and I find them to help on the first couple storms.


----------



## Moss Man

For anyone looking to have a handy small snowblower in the back of the truck for walks:

http://maine.craigslist.org/for/3479857746.html


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1538850 said:


> Ryan, New or used?


I went new in the end. I drove down to Cranston, RI just to discover everything the guy had said over the last 4 days was a lie...that's a story to have over a few beers! I can't stand stupid people! I didn't even bother going to look at the other two that I had lined up to see after that. I called Lang's, and they were nice enough to hang around an hour after closing to get me loaded up. She's in the bed now, heading to Gordon's to do the wiring tomorrow. In the end; even though I could of used the $$ on other things, I'm glad I went new. Thumbs Up

I know I need to do lights back there. That's easy enough. What about the vibrator & inverted V kit.....thoughts?


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1538863 said:


> For anyone looking to have a handy small snowblower in the back of the truck for walks:
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/for/3479857746.html


The last time I saw that, it was taped up with duck tape! I might go scrape it up anyway. I have one account that has to have the walkway done, I bought the electrical version of the above...just to find no electrical outlet withn 100'!!  That's just my luck!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1538875 said:


> I went new in the end. I drove down to Cranston, RI just to discover everything the guy had said over the last 4 days was a lie...that's a story to have over a few beers! I can't stand stupid people! I didn't even bother going to look at the other two that I had lined up to see after that. I called Lang's, and they were nice enough to hang around an hour after closing to get me loaded up. She's in the bed now, heading to Gordon's to do the wiring tomorrow. In the end; even though I could of used the $$ on other things, I'm glad I went new. Thumbs Up
> 
> I know I need to do lights back there. That's easy enough. What about the vibrator & inverted V kit.....thoughts?


Good to hear about Langs... 
imo vibrators are a must but ive never used a poly before..only stainless... that said if you got the vibrator route just get a karrier and be done with it.... you can get them on ebay for about $200 just make sure you get the wiring and backing plate with the "kit" ... i found out the hard way on a good "deal" i got that it didnt include the wiring or backing plate.... not such a good deal

inverted v's.... ive got in both of my sanders...supposed to take the pressure off of the drag chain but havnt run them without so i cant comment on that...


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1538861 said:


> I hear you Ryan on the quality.......I just installed a rubber foil kit on the Xtreme V and the once size fits all BS stinks, overlaping the hold down plates on each side makes for a crappy looking job. I'm going to shorten them on the power hacksaw when I find the time. Next I put the shoe kit on, my cutting edge isn't worn down to the point where it needs changing, I removed every ring on the shoes and the plow still sits 3/4" off the ground.........I know alot of people don't use shoes, but I have all uneven gravel residentials and I find them to help on the first couple storms.


Check this out...Chipped on the almost every end - this is a brand new deflector out of the box! Seemed properly wrapped, so it had to of been done at the factory.


----------



## RepoMan207

How about the powder coating....or the lack there of! Every panel was like this - again, the deflector


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## RepoMan207

Then there was the scratches on the board right out of the crate! Pete and Re-Pete saw this the other day....


----------



## RepoMan207

Or how about this...I learned firsthand on my 2nd XLS how much damage this little mistake will cause - The bolts are supposed to be flipped around, thread facing out. When you install a deflector, you have to invert the holders, and re attach them making sure the bolts are facing out again.
Prior to this plow, the holders and pole guides we're always left to the end user to attach, they've since changed the color to yellow and attached them at the factory...minus the actual guides. 
Clearly they tested the plow, because the damage was already done. I'll also post a pic of my 2nd XLS that I destroyed with this mistake. I recall Messer treating me like an ass (that I am) for making the mistake back then….


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## RepoMan207

All in all, the major things are done right...it's an absolute awesome plow, this is my 4th one, I wouldn't keep buying them (despite the BS) if I didn't think it was worth it. You have to wonder though...WTF is going on up there. They need to start drug testing or something....maybe it's time to get some robot's and get rid of the dopers on the finish line, because that seems to be where the issues are at...QC, Assembly, & Coating. For the price that we're buying these plows for these days...step it up, and get with the program already people! Okay...I'm done my rant. Thanks for listening. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1538881 said:


> Good to hear about Langs...
> imo vibrators are a must but ive never used a poly before..only stainless... that said if you got the vibrator route just get a karrier and be done with it.... you can get them on ebay for about $200 just make sure you get the wiring and backing plate with the "kit" ... i found out the hard way on a good "deal" i got that it didnt include the wiring or backing plate.... not such a good deal
> 
> inverted v's.... ive got in both of my sanders...supposed to take the pressure off of the drag chain but havnt run them without so i cant comment on that...


Thanks man, I'll get on it.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1538824 said:


> No, it's not needed...does that come standard on the mutt!


LOL Do I need to find your old thread??? You also say that then go on about the poor quality of the deflecor you paid extra for (mine was free and fit like a glove)

But yes Snowdogg has a self diagnostic system showing you what valve/cartridge has failed. Seeing as they are Monarch hydraulics you rarely if ever have a failure ;-) knock on wood of course.lol


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1538910 said:


> All in all, the major things are done right...it's an absolute awesome plow, this is my 4th one, I wouldn't keep buying them (despite the BS) if I didn't think it was worth it. You have to wonder though...WTF is going on up there. They need to start drug testing or something....maybe it's time to get some robot's and get rid of the dopers on the finish line, because that seems to be where the issues are at...QC, Assembly, & Coating. For the price that we're buying these plows for these days...step it up, and get with the program already people! Okay...I'm done my rant. Thanks for listening. Thumbs Up


so true its not even funny


----------



## bigbadbrad

bacwudzme;1538722 said:


> I'm picking up what your putting your down! Never knew you could run a line of credit tho!! Haha


Haha, It helps that I labored in the kitchen over there for three years in high school!! 



kev51277;1538784 said:


> How much are the HIS's for intensifier


I paid around 60 bucks for my kit, that was at first 55w 3000k, 10 bucks extra for the 3000k then normal, and 10 bucks more for the 55w which i ended up using 35w balasts and saved the 55w balasts for my roadglide, which i will be putting the hids in sometimes this winter


----------



## dmcarpentry

RepoMan207;1538910 said:


> All in all, the major things are done right...it's an absolute awesome plow, this is my 4th one, I wouldn't keep buying them (despite the BS) if I didn't think it was worth it. You have to wonder though...WTF is going on up there. They need to start drug testing or something....maybe it's time to get some robot's and get rid of the dopers on the finish line, because that seems to be where the issues are at...QC, Assembly, & Coating. For the price that we're buying these plows for these days...step it up, and get with the program already people! Okay...I'm done my rant. Thanks for listening. Thumbs Up


Oh my....

I think we should take a ride to Rockland and have a chat with corporate. :yow!:

I have a few concerns with my xls as well. Im already on my second one and it hasn't even snowed yet......

Congrats on the new sander and thanks for the offer yesterday I just couldn't get back to you in time.

Messer told me $250.00 Friday but I decided to hold off and try it for one storm


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like this could turn out to be a mixed bag of **** on tues/weds.


----------



## Mick76

Patterns changed... now the "experts" are calling for 1/10 inch of ice mixing in.... I friggin jinxed myself!


----------



## plowguy43

Just saw that, rain Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Moss Man

On the new Fisher Poly-Caster Hopper Sanders, is the 1.5yd identical in looks to the 1.8yd except for the length? It's not too late to escape the deal I have on the used Salt Dogg, I'm considering going new and having the unmolested unit with a 2 year limited warrenty.

If you're up and about Ryan.........give me a call.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1539198 said:


> On the new Fisher Poly-Caster Hopper Sanders, is the 1.5yd identical in looks to the 1.8yd except for the length? It's not too late to escape the deal I have on the used Salt Dogg, I'm considering going new and having the unmolested unit with a 2 year limited warrenty.


Pretty sure yes, the 1.5 and 1.8 look the same except length, the 2.5 is bigger both in length and height.


----------



## Mick76

You guys hear 'ice" again and your all hot and bothered........payup


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1539147 said:


> Patterns changed... now the "experts" are calling for 1/10 inch of ice mixing in.... I friggin jinxed myself!


So what do u think we will get in L/A


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1539276 said:


> So what do u think we will get in L/A


If I had to guess...4" followed by some ice followed by rain....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1539281 said:


> If I had to guess...4" followed by some ice followed by rain....


That's thru Monday tho right??


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1539286 said:


> That's thru Monday tho right??


Yes.. its supposed to change to rain for tues


----------



## allagashpm

I'm in Portland for a Christmas party, its flurrying...


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1539296 said:


> I'm in Portland for a Christmas party, its flurrying...


Wow kinda early for it to be starting already


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1538947 said:


> so true its not even funny





dmcarpentry;1539125 said:


> Oh my....
> 
> I think we should take a ride to Rockland and have a chat with corporate. :yow!:
> 
> I have a few concerns with my xls as well. Im already on my second one and it hasn't even snowed yet......
> 
> Congrats on the new sander and thanks for the offer yesterday I just couldn't get back to you in time.
> 
> Messer told me $250.00 Friday but I decided to hold off and try it for one storm


I went to email Fisher with my findings last night, and came across their job openings...wouldn't you know it, they're currently seeking to hire a QC guy right now.

Yup, $220 at Lang's. Looks like I might be going back down this week, let me know if you change your mind. I didn't even think to call you until I got to the Portsmouth Circle..that's my bad.

Thanks!



plowguy43;1538941 said:


> LOL Do I need to find your old thread??? You also say that then go on about the poor quality of the deflecor you paid extra for (mine was free and fit like a glove)
> 
> But yes Snowdogg has a self diagnostic system showing you what valve/cartridge has failed. Seeing as they are Monarch hydraulics you rarely if ever have a failure ;-) knock on wood of course.lol


That's actually a cool feature really...I would just hope that it never gets used.

That's like the longest thread...I started re reading it this summer when I was sitting around the hospital..I got through 2 pages and was like "screw that".



GMCHD plower;1539202 said:


> Pretty sure yes, the 1.5 and 1.8 look the same except length, the 2.5 is bigger both in length and height.


Negative, the 1.8 is just a foot longer. The 2.2 or 2.5 (whatever it is) is just taller. They have a seamless collar that attaches to the top rim of the 1.8 to make into the bigger model....kind of cool really.


----------



## RepoMan207

allagashpm;1539296 said:


> I'm in Portland for a Christmas party, its flurrying...





kev51277;1539306 said:


> Wow kinda early for it to be starting already


It's been spitting in Standish now for the last couple hours.


----------



## plowguy43

Went to a xmas party last night, Bob Marley performed for us. He was hilarious


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1539350 said:


> Went to a xmas party last night, Bob Marley performed for us. He was hilarious


He is hilarious! I have one of his CD's.

On another note, how about everyone getting a picture of their rigs?


----------



## bacwudzme

Here you go


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1539350 said:


> Went to a xmas party last night, Bob Marley performed for us. He was hilarious


yup I went to go see him in Caribou a few weeks ago, he had some pretty good new stuff!

Here are a few pics of the hid's I'll try to get some better ones next storm. It all fits in there quite nicely!


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1538808 said:


> Must be weird getting into a half-ton after drivin that rig all day lol


It's a huge difference, after you have been in that Volvo all day and you get in a pick up you feel like you're riding on the ground. You also get used to getting in and pushing the clutch in and hitting the parking break nob and in my Chevy their is neither. LOL


----------



## kev51277

Weather channel just dropped totals for lewiston/auburn. One inch tonight and one tomorrow


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1539438 said:


> Weather channel just dropped totals for lewiston/auburn. One inch tonight and one tomorrow


are they saying anything about how much ice?


----------



## kev51277

I haven seen anything


----------



## Mick76

I like these guys and channel 13s weather...... http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:04210.1.99999


----------



## Mick76

national weather service for snow totals... http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## Mems

Snowing pretty good here in Gray. We have ground cover.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sense I asked heres mine... Ready and waiting


----------



## Mick76

OOHHHH... we'll see how this turns out...keep in mind this is from tonight through weds......anyone in the 12"+ area?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1539500 said:


> OOHHHH... well see how this turns out...anyone in the 12"+ area?


Is this the updated map


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1539515 said:


> Is this the updated map


yes..channel 6's... channel 13 still has us at 3-6" from tonight though later monday


----------



## Moss Man

Can you say "Bring it"?


----------



## plowguy43

Coming down pretty well now


----------



## mercer_me

I just put out 300 and 350 on RT. 27 because the snow was starting to stick. RT. 2 was fine, the snow was plowing off. I'm ready to get the call to go back out later.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Good luck guys hope you see some snow out of this one then we can come up snowmobiling.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Mick76;1539500 said:


> OOHHHH... we'll see how this turns out...keep in mind this is from tonight through weds......anyone in the 12"+ area?


Not in it, in the 6" area, BUT alot of the truckers and loggers i know are hauling and cutting in that area, so that should make them happy, happy, happy!


----------



## bigbadbrad

I don't have a pic of my truck with the plow on it since it gas been done yet. But I got a pic of my tractor ready to go! I really like the box blade on the back, works good for small dustings and really scrapes down good and carries it off with out leaving much behind


----------



## GMCHD plower

So who gets the blame this year for buying new equipment and jynxing us?


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like about 10" here. 

I have a couple ideas to use the buyers kit on the truck. I saw where one guy trimmed down enough of the rubber to fit snuggly in the cup. Another idea I had is to cut off the part of the stock bumper that sits in the cup, drill a hole in the middle and put a threaded sleeve in. That would give me something to bolt the buyers bumper to. Any other ideas or thoughts?


----------



## kev51277

Almost time to go n play in the snow!! L/A got like 1 1/2 inch from 8 to 10:00


----------



## ddb maine

We've got 2.5". According to the Radar we are about done. 
Now for an inch of friggen ice and rain. F'd if i go out... f'd if i dont.. wtf.
Probably end up doing just the roads again.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We didn't get anything, its starting to breakup pm the radar to, nothing to wait for.


----------



## Dewey

3" here I just got in from doing My Contracts.... Snowing heavy now


----------



## Mems

I'd say we are at around 5" in Gray. Headed out in a few.


----------



## mercer_me

We got around 6" in Mercer. I started plowing at 1:30 and went untill 7:00. I have an apointment in Augusta now and the roads are pretty bad in Augusta. Going back to work later and probably going to go back to scraping and salting.


----------



## plowguy43

Got about 6-8" at my house in Otisfield, down in Portland/Westbrook probably 4-6"


----------



## 06Sierra

Not a flake up here. Tomorrow in to Wednesday is when we are supposed to get some.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm down in Augusta with my Dad's Tundra with the plow on and I feel like a "low baller," everybody around hear has a V plow and a sander on 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. It's totally different compared to my area.


----------



## plowguy43

Last night, ready to go...


----------



## plowguy43

My wife just texted me saying Channel 13 is saying Tuesday thru Wednesday may add another 9-14" and the end of the week may bring more snow.

Looks like maybe it won't be rain, bring on the $$$$$NOW!


----------



## allagashpm

Well this was my first time out, and having no experience I think I did pretty good. We got probably 5 inches, and I went to my only commercial lot, it took me about an hour but I worked most of the kinks out there. Harpswell didn't get much so I didn't do any out there. I have a lot more respect for the industry now. I got up at 2 so I'm crashing now. Hope everyone made out alright


----------



## Moss Man

Roughly 7" here in the Turner region. I am very pleased with the Xtreme V, quite an improvement over the EZ V.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1540232 said:


> Roughly 7" here in the Turner region. I am very pleased with the Xtreme V, quite an improvement over the EZ V.


Crazy how fast the hydraulics are. I'll be out your way tonight payup


----------



## SilentK

Looking for a place near Casco that can take a look at the wiring for an older meyer e47 pump that is having eletrical issues. Has been cranky in years past but left me out in the cold today. Would like to have it professionally looked at - not getting power to move it up/down/left/fright from the joystick. I hear a clicking under the hood but can't seem to find any loose wires etc. I t worked for a few pushes then died. Can't seem to get it going again. Does anyone know of a good place near Casco that would look at something like this?


----------



## Moss Man

I watched both 6 and 13 at noon and they said there should be some heavy rain tomorrow, maybe as much as several inches. The mountains should get all snow, but we're not in that region. Dayum.


----------



## plowguy43

SilentK;1540264 said:


> Looking for a place near Casco that can take a look at the wiring for an older meyer e47 pump that is having eletrical issues. Has been cranky in years past but left me out in the cold today. Would like to have it professionally looked at - not getting power to move it up/down/left/fright from the joystick. I hear a clicking under the hood but can't seem to find any loose wires etc. I t worked for a few pushes then died. Can't seem to get it going again. Does anyone know of a good place near Casco that would look at something like this?


Check your underhood solenoid first, cross the large terminals with a screw driver and see if the plow jumps.


----------



## SilentK

Will do in a bit.. The solenoid clicks but the plow doesn't move. Havent' tried crossing them yet. Earlier today I went back a while later and it moved up and down once then stopped again.. Can't seem to locate the point of failure.. Thought it was the three wires that attach from the truck to the pump. They keep falling out of the connectiors so I hard wired them - not srue if this was a mistake. Did not fix the problem..


----------



## unhcp

That was a long night, the snow just never stopped


----------



## Mems

SilentK;1540280 said:


> Will do in a bit.. The solenoid clicks but the plow doesn't move. Havent' tried crossing them yet. Earlier today I went back a while later and it moved up and down once then stopped again.. Can't seem to locate the point of failure.. Thought it was the three wires that attach from the truck to the pump. They keep falling out of the connectiors so I hard wired them - not srue if this was a mistake. Did not fix the problem..


Could be a few things, but Id move from the solenoid first then down to the pump. Ensure that you have a good ground as this could cause intermittent working of the pump as well. Hard wiring them isnt a big deal, actually might be better due to less contacts rusting and becoming all bunged up.

Check the solenoid as stated above and then make sure your ground and power have very good connections. Scrape away with a tool or some sandpaper/wire brush and create good connectivity.

Then let us know if that didnt work.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well there all the cob webs worked out with the first storm under our belt.
Only thing I have to fix is take the apparent sign off the front of my plow that says "when you have a little hybrid car at the end of your driveway or road go ahead and go for it"... 3 f-ing times today a little Honda a Toyota and cobalt all look at me and then I see the tires right start ripping and I'm on the binders saying "we'll let's see how this will pan out". The last ***** gave me the middle finger wtf stupid people.


----------



## mercer_me

We ended up with about 8" in Mercer. It sounds like we are going to get quite a bit more tomorrow. 

I forgot how well the Tundra plows compared to my Chevy, it's crazy how much better the Tundra is.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got about half an inch in Bangor, if we dont get more tomorrow I am going to go nuts.


----------



## bigbadbrad

just started coming down at around 4 up here, got over an inch so far. Went to the dealership today, things are looking good for maybe getting a new superduty. If they give me a fair price on trade there might be a new truck in my driveway before long! truck is only missing two things that I want, but I can live with out them.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats on the snow guys . Mercer what do they consider the tundra 1/2 or 3/4 and how big a plow can ya run looking at a 04 for cheap


----------



## bigbadbrad

an 04 tundra would be considered a 3/8 ton, not really quite a half ton truck, could put a light duty 7.5ft boss on it, the sportduty i think they call it, my father had a 00 tundra he kept it for 11 years, all in all was a good truck.


----------



## plowguy43

Just got back in, great night both truck and plow worked flawless. On my last leg home (121) a guy in a extended cab duramax had gone off the road and hit a telephone pole. He was completely off and down the ditch bad. I asked if he wanted me to give it a shot to get him out to save a tow bill. He said yes and just as we hook up the police and fire department get there. They gave us the ok to give it one try (the telephone pole was broken and hanging by the wires). I tossed it in 4 low and literally dragged it out without an ounce of slip ( I tossed it in scoop to put the weight forward). I was impressed as were the other guys including the owner. The cop even says to the guy, don't worry we won't put in the police log that your chevy was pulled out by a dodge LOL Karma hopefully will look out for me


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1540604 said:


> We ended up with about 8" in Mercer. It sounds like we are going to get quite a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> I forgot how well the Tundra plows compared to my Chevy, it's crazy how much better the Tundra is.


Please stop hogging it all!!!! Thumbs Up



GMCHD plower;1540611 said:


> We got about half an inch in Bangor, if we dont get more tomorrow I am going to go nuts.


Me too!!! We didn't get a flake yesterday!! It's now 41 degrees here, so anything today will be rain. :realmad::crying:


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we got about 4-5 inches, with more on the way tonight! I am heading out to plow now, then off to work I go.


----------



## 06Sierra

They were calling for 4-6 last night. Got up this morning and they are calling for 10-18.


----------



## Dewey

It's raining here.... What a Mess !!!


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone in the Benton/Unity/Plymouth/Winterport Area that can tell me how much snow is up there?


----------



## 06Sierra

I posted this in the Chev section, but I'm sure you guys may know too. I an going to replace the alternator in the truck before it leaves me stranded somewhere. It has a factory 145 amp. I can get a good deal on a new Bosch 160 amp. My question is the belt size? I can't find any info on the pulley diameter of the Bosch, factory is 57mm. This is on an 06 1500 Sierra 5.3L. Thanks.


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1541054 said:


> Anyone in the Benton/Unity/Plymouth/Winterport Area that can tell me how much snow is up there?


I have 4" wet snow in Liberty.... I am about 15 miles South of Unity


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1541054 said:


> Anyone in the Benton/Unity/Plymouth/Winterport Area that can tell me how much snow is up there?


winslow 3.3
wayne 5.3
vassalboro 4.8
mt Vernon 4.5

all these totals per the national weather service......


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks guys just want to make sure it was worth my trip


----------



## kev51277

What a crappy storm.. Started at 12 am Monday morning and just got finished now... I'm beat !!


----------



## bigbadbrad

it is starting to snow again, we are supposed to get another 6-10" tonight into tommrow


----------



## kev51277

bigbadbrad;1541516 said:


> it is starting to snow again, we are supposed to get another 6-10" tonight into tommrow


What town are you in


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1541519 said:


> What town are you in


Canada......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

Mick76;1541520 said:


> Canada......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


That's a good one! Not that I can talk though. He's in Fort Kent.


----------



## plowguy43

Why rain, just let it snow


----------



## bigbadbrad

kev51277;1541519 said:


> What town are you in





Mick76;1541520 said:


> Canada......:laughing::laughing::laughing:





06Sierra;1541558 said:


> That's a good one! Not that I can talk though. He's in Fort Kent.


Yup Fort Kent, the next town over from Canada!! haha


----------



## allagashpm

Over 3 inches of rain in Portland...what a shame. I plowed our 1/4 mile dirt drive today it was a complete disaster and my moms driveway in new Gloucester. Hope everyone made some good money


----------



## 06Sierra

As the crow flies, I'm less than a half mile from Canada. 

We have about 2 inches since 4. I just hooked the plow up. Truck holds it much better with new shocks. I still need to figure out what I am going to rig up with the bump stops. 

I ordered a 160 amp alternator from Alternator Pros for $120 and paid ten bucks for 2nd day delivery. I'm thinking that was probably a good call after getting the plow on.


----------



## Mick76

Any of you guys that bought sanders able to use them before the change over to rain?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1541687 said:


> Any of you guys that bought sanders able to use them before the change over to rain?


I was able to run a yard n a half thru mine


----------



## kev51277

Fisher ezv still slow after changing fluid and filter. Where should I look next??


----------



## mercer_me

I started plowing at 4:30am this morning and I plowed and salted all day until 4:30pm. I was fueling up my truck and getting ready to put it in the shop when, my boss told me there was an accident on my road so, I had to wait around for 2 hours for CMP to get down lines out of the road so I could put salt out for about 10 minutes. So, I didn't get home until 7:00 tonight, it's been a long day. But, I really love the extra money.


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1541687 said:


> Any of you guys that bought sanders able to use them before the change over to rain?


I put out 2yds on one camp road...... I didn't think it was that bad, and with the rain we were getting the ice would have been gone today anyway. But they insisted....payup in my pocket !!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1541687 said:


> Any of you guys that bought sanders able to use them before the change over to rain?


Yup, I need to find another material supplier.....Sander worked mint though! I need to pull it out and make a more stable spacer for it, it moves around slightly even with the straps crossed...I don't want any mishaps. I also need a light kit. Even with my back rack ones inverted, there is not enough light where I need it.



plowguy43;1540902 said:


> Just got back in, great night both truck and plow worked flawless. On my last leg home (121) a guy in a extended cab duramax had gone off the road and hit a telephone pole. He was completely off and down the ditch bad. I asked if he wanted me to give it a shot to get him out to save a tow bill. He said yes and just as we hook up the police and fire department get there. They gave us the ok to give it one try (the telephone pole was broken and hanging by the wires). I tossed it in 4 low and literally dragged it out without an ounce of slip ( I tossed it in scoop to put the weight forward). I was impressed as were the other guys including the owner. The cop even says to the guy, don't worry we won't put in the police log that your chevy was pulled out by a dodge LOL Karma hopefully will look out for me


wow guy, you were actually on the pulling end for once! Thumbs Up

BACWUDZ - I hear ya man, stupid people everywhere. Some of the plow guys aren't much better. I was on my way home the other night without the plow on, every plow truck I passed was a half a cars width over the center line......wait till they catch me on a bad day and I want another truck  - Brace for impact!


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1541702 said:


> Fisher ezv still slow after changing fluid and filter. Where should I look next??


First check your wiring, make sure they're not pinched, chaffed, or corroded....Check your terminal post(s) on the pump motor & head gear. Make sure they are tight, and not loose, or show signs of corrosion. Last step is to pressure test it. You need a 3000 psi gauge, and it should read 1750 psi. Fisher has their own kit that you can buy, but I would just hit Napa...probably cheaper.


----------



## GSullivan

Glad you guys are out and working up there! We have been sitting patiently here on the Cape waiting for some activity. Hopefully things will get going pretty quick for us down here! Take care and stay safe. ussmileyflag


----------



## 06Sierra

News reported presque isle has 10 inches so far. It looks like we might have 3 here, 12 miles away.


----------



## plowguy43

kev51277;1541702 said:


> Fisher ezv still slow after changing fluid and filter. Where should I look next??


Are you comparing this to its previous performance, or did you just get this plow? My EZV wasn't anything I'd really consider fast. It took awhile to scoop or V.



RepoMan207;1541900 said:


> *wow guy, you were actually on the pulling end for once! Thumbs Up*
> 
> BACWUDZ - I hear ya man, stupid people everywhere. Some of the plow guys aren't much better. I was on my way home the other night without the plow on, every plow truck I passed was a half a cars width over the center line......wait till they catch me on a bad day and I want another truck  - Brace for impact!


Hey now, I thought we were never going to speak of that night again??? LOL - Technically since you got stuck as well that cancels out my stuck.

This is the second Chevy that went into a ditch I had to yank out, regardless of make I'm always impressed I've been able to get them out. Especially the other night, the road was literally ice.

Some pics of my truck in Unity yesterday at one of the properties I plow, and a pic of the ditch the truck went into, I took this morning (was a lot more snow the other night)


----------



## mercer_me

I spent most of my day today scraping ice pack off the road with the grader. Most likely going to get called out to put salt out later tonight.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1542455 said:


> I spent most of my day today scraping ice pack off the road with the grader. Most likely going to get called out to put salt out later tonight.


Ice....ha....It's like friggin spring down here. Time to take the sander out, and put the plow in the garage...maybe that'll change the course of events for us.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ryan how about some pictures of your rig with the new sander?


----------



## bigbadbrad

we got about a foot of wet heavy snow up here in Fort Kent. Got stuck plowing a driveway that the guy flagged me down to do,(was a coworker) slid down a bank in a snowpile left by the town loader and could not open my door, had to get out Dukes of Hazzard style! haha dug out by the tires and was a ble to rock it out, thats what is nice about a std tranny! haha


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1542832 said:


> we got about a foot of wet heavy snow up here in Fort Kent. Got stuck plowing a driveway that the guy flagged me down to do,(was a coworker) slid down a bank in a snowpile left by the town loader and could not open my door, had to get out Dukes of Hazzard style! haha dug out by the tires and was a ble to rock it out, thats what is nice about a std tranny! haha


Clutch what.?.?.?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1542820 said:


> Ryan how about some pictures of your rig with the new sander?


I can't do it...I'm too ashamed of her right now. I need to give it a good cleaning.


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1542846 said:


> Clutch what.?.?.?


haha This trucks got a 6 speed std in it, at times i miss the auto, other times like this I don't. New truck I am looking at has a auto, I think thats all you can get in the superduty's now. But I am having second thoughts on it not having the lock rear end though, They got a couple of them down at Wisscast Ford. Has any one ever dealt with Wisscast? They give good prices on trades? The owner of the dealer up here told me he does not want to see me go to another dealer, but I told him that he shoulda ordered his work trucks with lock rear ends! haha


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1542858 said:


> haha This trucks got a 6 speed std in it, at times i miss the auto, other times like this I don't. New truck I am looking at has a auto, I think thats all you can get in the superduty's now. But I am having second thoughts on it not having the lock rear end though, They got a couple of them down at Wisscast Ford. Has any one ever dealt with Wisscast? They give good prices on trades? The owner of the dealer up here told me he does not want to see me go to another dealer, but I told him that he shoulda ordered his work trucks with lock rear ends! haha


Wiscasset Ford plays the paper game. They'll give you a higher price on the trade, but they'll jack the paper on the new vehicle. If buying used, go look at it before digging to deep, they're standards aren't as high as some other dealers, so if it's something that you think is cheap money...they're maybe a reason for it.


----------



## Mems

Only had a small issue with getting "stuck" once. It was slippery grass that was the culprit and I was in a hurry. Locked her up front and rear and feathered the gas. Ended up spinning around in a 180 some how but I got out without to much trouble and without tearing up the lawn. Took it a little easier on the rest making sure not to plow to far over the edge until the ground freezes a little more.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1542848 said:


> I can't do it...I'm too ashamed of her right now.


I'd be ashamed of driving a Ford also........:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1542848 said:


> I can't do it...I'm too ashamed of her right now. I need to give it a good cleaning.


I actually passed you on 302 Monday night (by 202 Rotary). I saw the polycaster in the back and you were driving with the blade in scoop mode (a**hole). :waving:



Mick76;1543172 said:


> I'd be ashamed of driving a Ford also........:laughing:


Uh oh...LOL


----------



## Mick76

Ryan,
You should have waited...... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3492135719.html You have my luck!


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1542870 said:


> Wiscasset Ford plays the paper game. They'll give you a higher price on the trade, but they'll jack the paper on the new vehicle. If buying used, go look at it before digging to deep, they're standards aren't as high as some other dealers, so if it's something that you think is cheap money...they're maybe a reason for it.


yeah it is a brand new f250 xl fx4 crewcab 6.2l. I am trying to ge tthe dealer up here to do a dealer transfer, but they said that wiscasset hardly ever does it with other dealers, that they like to hold on to their inventory. I kinda figured that If i went down there they would end up giving me nothing on trade for my truck. Gunna put a for sale sign in it pretty soon. The dealer up here has that ext cab but i realy want crew, and lock rear ends and heated mirrors. The owner of the dealership really wants me to buy from them, he told me he will give me book value on trade on both my truck and car, anxious to see what happens! I am done buying used if i can avoid it! haha


----------



## plowguy43

The 6.2 is a nice motor just thirsty, but they all are nowadays.

What are they giving for a price? Should be able to get $10k off.


----------



## unhcp

bigbadbrad;1543530 said:


> yeah it is a brand new f250 xl fx4 crewcab 6.2l. I am trying to ge tthe dealer up here to do a dealer transfer, but they said that wiscasset hardly ever does it with other dealers, that they like to hold on to their inventory. I kinda figured that If i went down there they would end up giving me nothing on trade for my truck. Gunna put a for sale sign in it pretty soon. The dealer up here has that ext cab but i realy want crew, and lock rear ends and heated mirrors. The owner of the dealership really wants me to buy from them, he told me he will give me book value on trade on both my truck and car, anxious to see what happens! I am done buying used if i can avoid it! haha


portsmouth ford is by far the cheapest around, it would be a drive for you but their price is the price no haggling!


----------



## bacwudzme

I believe Portsmouth and Wiscasset are same owners?????????


----------



## unhcp

bacwudzme;1543581 said:


> I believe Portsmouth and Wiscasset are same owners?????????


same umbrella company yes, not sure if they have the same prices if you look at portford.com and get the truck you want you can call and get the exact price.


----------



## bigbadbrad

I am aware the 6.2l is only getting about 10-14mpg, a little better then I get right now, but not much. I only live 1.5 miles from work, and rarely go on trips, and now that I got my roadglide I plan on using that to go on trips in the summer. Winter I dont have time to go on trips anyways haha! I really could care less about MPG, not a big factor for me.

This is the truck they got up here at Pelletier Ford, I got them down bellow the price shown, by quite a bit. No lock rear end kinda bugs me. I been thinking about maybe I could put an eaton electric locker in it.

http://apps.dealerconnection.com/de...7X2B64CED03247&modelId=241&dealerPACode=03464

Now this is the truck I WANT!! I think its perfect! haha They have had it on their lot down there for 297 days and counting they showed me at pelletier ford. They are supposed call them to see if they would do a dealer transfer.

not sure if the link will work

http://www.wizford.com/wizflyer/page6.html

the white one in the bottom corner


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1543172 said:


> I'd be ashamed of driving a Ford also........





plowguy43;1543211 said:


> Uh oh...LOL


Wait a minute...who has a GM product in their yard that they can't seem to sell....Not this guy 



plowguy43;1543211 said:


> I actually passed you on 302 Monday night (by 202 Rotary). I saw the polycaster in the back and you were driving with the blade in scoop mode (a**hole).


I neither confirm or deny 



Mick76;1543513 said:


> Ryan,
> You should have waited...... http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3492135719.html You have my luck!


Not many good used ones out there...that'll be gone soon.


----------



## plowguy43

Woke up to 3" (of snow LOL) WTF is going on?


----------



## Moss Man

Couple inches on the ground here but da rain gonna wash it away very soon.


----------



## PlowMan03

How are the roads down around Portland, Lewiston/Auburn?


----------



## Moss Man

Looking out the window the road appears to be wet with some slush, that's a secondary State road in wonderful Livermore Falls.


----------



## Mick76

L/A is fine


----------



## plowguy43

I'm in portland, they only got rain down here. Roads were fine from Windham south. My roads were completely covered though. I can't believe the difference a few miles makes...


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1543747 said:


> Wait a minute...who has a GM product in their yard that they can't seem to sell....Not this guy


 Oh snap Mike!


----------



## Moss Man

A neighbor told me that he had owned 4 different brands of truck, Ford, Chevy, Dodge and Toyota and he found them to all be junk. So meh.


----------



## PlowMan03

Thanks guys. Going to be leaving the Blue Hill area and heading to Arundel for a couple days.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1544068 said:


> A neighbor told me that he had owned 4 different brands of truck, Ford, Chevy, Dodge and Toyota and he found them to all be junk. So meh.


Thats exactly it, and its exactly what my job has taught me over the years. I am no longer brand bias because I realized they are all going to break, hence the reason I just did research and ended up with my Dogg


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1544092 said:


> Thats exactly it, and its exactly what my job has taught me over the years. I am no longer brand bias because I realized they are all going to break, hence the reason I just did research and ended up with my Dogg


Well your plow will never break if you never use it! :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1544096 said:


> Well your plow will never break if you never use it! :laughing:


It does spend more time in the raised position then anything - put about 300 miles on the truck this last storm (Norway, Oxford, Mechanic Falls, Lewiston, Green, Lisbon Falls, Benton, Unity, Winterport, Plymouth, Windham, and Otisfield)


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1544096 said:


> Well your plow will never break if you never use it! :laughing:


Check your texts d00d.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1544100 said:


> It does spend more time in the raised position then anything - put about 300 miles on the truck this last storm (Norway, Oxford, Mechanic Falls, Lewiston, Green, Lisbon Falls, Benton, Unity, Winterport, Plymouth, Windham, and Otisfield)


I don't know any of you guys yet, but is that what you do.for every storm? Do you have accounts there or was that for other reasons? My route is spread out pretty good but damn


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1544183 said:


> I don't know any of you guys yet, but is that what you do.for every storm? Do you have accounts there or was that for other reasons? My route is spread out pretty good but damn


I only plow foreclosed properties for a bank. So all of my plowing is done after the storm when the roads are cleared out. Its a good gig, no customers to deal with, no cars to move, do it at your own pace, etc. I have a full time job in Portland so it works out well for me as a side job.

The rest of the guys plow with the storm and obviously have a much tighter route. I do charge accordingly when a property is an hour and 45 minutes from my house LOLpayup


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Don't look now guys but there is potential for a few inches on Christmas Day....more south though, can't let you northern guys have all the fun! Also, could be a big one the end of next week, but no sense getting all worked up about that now though. Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## plowguy43

OrganicsL&L;1544219 said:


> Don't look now guys but there is potential for a few inches on Christmas Day....more south though, can't let you northern guys have all the fun! Also, could be a big one the end of next week, but no sense getting all worked up about that now though. Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas to you as well, hoping for snow end of next week.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well gentlemen, any snow that we did have, has been thoroughly washed away. Hoping for some cold weather to freeze the ground back up, then get some more snow.


----------



## kev51277

Sea Side Landscape.. Did you still wanna meet up so I can get that plow??


----------



## plowguy43

Woke up this morning to 3" of water in my basement. Friggin wife unplugged the sump pump.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1544782 said:


> Woke up this morning to 3" of water in my basement. Friggin wife unplugged the sump pump.


Did she use the outlet to plug in xmas lights?.....:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Dehumidifier of all things LOL

its a lot more humid now


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1544794 said:


> Dehumidifier of all things LOL
> 
> its a lot more humid now


Oh that sucks! I hope you didn't loose anything. Do you have a stand by genny, does it flood that easy when the power goes out too?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah we get this a lot in the spring but I didn't expect it from last night. The pump runs a lot but keeps it dry. we didn't lose power, she just unplugged it.

Now 4 gallons of bleach later and its cleaner than before LOL

and yes I have a generator thank god. I was down there last night at 11pm and it was bone dry, by 5 am it had 3"s of water


----------



## mercer_me

This afternoon from around 3:00 to 3:30 it snowed so hard hear you could hardly see. I had to scrape my road and put salt out. That's makes two call outs today. payup


----------



## awgolasplowing

hey, I know this may not be the correct section for this question but, do any of you guys live next to or in carrabasset stratton area?

If so are the sled trails open?

How much snow?


----------



## bacwudzme

Yup have a group of friends up in Coplin Plt that went up to play on the sleds. And at one of my buddies camp which is between Jackman and Eustus got 21"+ from mon- tue and been having snow showers everyday this past week.


----------



## plowguy43

My inlaws are in kingfield I'll ask next time I talk with them, which should be tomorrow.


----------



## Moss Man

Looks like the upcoming week is going to be a little more like winter.....................


----------



## Mick76

Weather Underground is calling for 18" for the L/A area this weds into thurs......still pretty far out and a ton of things can happen but just trying to pass along some holiday cheer for you snow lovers!


----------



## RepoMan207

Very nice indeed!


----------



## plowguy43

THAT would be a nice payday!


----------



## Moss Man

After a long trip to Lang's and then on to unhcp's place to grab a couple plows, the Sander made it home. Thanx for the help RepoMan;










We HAD to stop at Five Guys Burger joint for a couple of these;


----------



## plowguy43

Nice burger! What do you need all those plows for ?!?! LOL


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1545471 said:


> Nice burger! What do you need all those plows for ?!?! LOL


Can you ever have too many plows?


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1545464 said:


> After a long trip to Lang's and then on to unhcp's place to grab a couple plows, the Sander made it home. Thanx for the help RepoMan;
> 
> We HAD to stop at Five Guys Burger joint for a couple of these;


Minus the first few missteps, That was a good day... and a damn good burger! Let me know if your guy can't get to it, we can tackle it down here if needed. :waving:


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1545281 said:


> Looks like the upcoming week is going to be a little more like winter.....................


I can't wait. I love the extra money in my pay check. payup


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1545604 said:


> I can't wait. I love the extra money in my pay check. payup


You must be paid well over there.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1545605 said:


> You must be paid well over there.


It's nothing spectacular for strait time but, when I make time and half it adds up pretty quick. Plus, when I get called out I get four hours pay if I work under three hours and if I work over three hours it's all time and a half. So, when it's only a one trip deal I get paid for fours and I only work for about an hour and a half.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1545464 said:


> After a long trip to Lang's and then on to unhcp's place to grab a couple plows, the Sander made it home. Thanx for the help RepoMan;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We HAD to stop at Five Guys Burger joint for a couple of these;


Looks great Moss! Now we just need some snow for you to play with payup


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1545627 said:


> It's nothing spectacular for strait time but, when I make time and half it adds up pretty quick. Plus, when I get called out I get four hours pay if I work under three hours and if I work over three hours it's all time and a half. So, when it's only a one trip deal I get paid for fours and I only work for about an hour and a half.


Gotta love state employment LOL


----------



## 06Sierra

mercer_me;1545627 said:


> It's nothing spectacular for strait time but, when I make time and half it adds up pretty quick. Plus, when I get called out I get four hours pay if I work under three hours and if I work over three hours it's all time and a half. So, when it's only a one trip deal I get paid for fours and I only work for about an hour and a half.


Your call out is similar to what we have. If we get called in less than 16 hours since our last shift, and the call back isn't connected to another regular shift, we get three hours pay minimum. So if I got done at midnight tonight, tomorrow is a day off and they call me in for a day shift, I get 8 hours ot plus 3 more hours of ot pay. If I only go in for an hour, it's 3 hours at ot rate.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1545885 said:


> Gotta love state employment LOL


I do like working for the state, the benefits are good. I do wish I made more money though.


----------



## plowguy43

Don't worry Will your still green, more money will come with time.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1545918 said:


> Don't worry Will your still green, more money will come with time.


I know, it just takes time. I have been signing up for all the training I can get so, I can become a Transportation Worker 2. My goal is to one day be a Transportation Worker Equipment Operator. I'm currently certified to drive a wheeler and I have my "green card" (learners permit basically) for plowing, grader, and backhoe. I will be getting my Snow Fighters Certification very soon and I'm hoping to get certified to run an excavator and front end loader this Summer.


----------



## 06Sierra

mercer_me;1545933 said:


> I know, it just takes time. I have been signing up for all the training I can get so, I can become a Transportation Worker 2. My goal is to one day be a Transportation Worker Equipment Operator. I'm currently certified to drive a wheeler and I have my "green card" (learners permit basically) for plowing, grader, and backhoe. I will be getting my Snow Fighters Certification very soon and I'm hoping to get certified to run an excavator and front end loader this Summer.


Glad to see someone as ambitious as you Will. Too many these days expect everything for nothing. You'll do well in this job! Good luck with your training.


----------



## Mick76

IDK guys... Storm on Thurs is looking "warmer".......


----------



## 06Sierra

Calling for 4-8 up here. Who knows by then!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mick76;1545960 said:


> IDK guys... Storm on Thurs is looking "warmer".......


"But depending on the track blah blah blah"


----------



## Moss Man

At least there's and "event" on the horizon and maybe another one next Sunday. I only need 3" of snow to trigger plowing my residentials and a mix to sleet or freezing rain and the sander switch gets flipped. Bring it.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1545958 said:


> Glad to see someone as ambitious as you Will. Too many these days expect everything for nothing. You'll do well in this job! Good luck with your training.


I know things just don't come to you for nothing. I'm not afraid of work. Some people at work will ***** an moan about flagging or manual labor but, I do it with a smile and I think that helps because it seems like lately my boss has been having me run equipment and drive truck more than others on my crew that have been there for a while.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1546041 said:


> At least there's and "event" on the horizon and maybe another one next Sunday. I only need 3" of snow to trigger plowing my residentials and a mix to sleet or freezing rain and the sander switch gets flipped. Bring it.


I'll take 18", 20", 26" anything... Need to start riding sleds.


----------



## kev51277

Accuweather went from almost 18inches yesturday to less than 4 inches now for the storm on thursday


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1546269 said:


> Accuweather went from almost 18inches yesturday to less than 4 inches now for the storm on thursday


IDK Kev, W underground is still around a foot with ice in the mix......ill say it again, ice sucks!


----------



## Moss Man

I have a friend who lives _high_ on a mountaintop in the Western Mountains, yesterday he took a couple puffs and walked out on the deck and smelled the air.......he then said we are getting 6"-8" of snow wednesday night into thursday followed by a brief changeover to sleet and then a short run of rain.


----------



## plowguy43

Is it sad I believe him more than the forecasters


----------



## GMCHD plower

It's pretty sad when forcasters refer to 6" as "significant". When I think of "significant" I think of 12"+, we do live in Maine...


----------



## sm04257

i moved to maine 15 years ago from georgia, i think its still funny when i send pics to family still there and they ask me, how i get to the store when it snows lol i tell em the hardest part in the winter is getting out of the driveway unless you have a plow


----------



## Mick76

The latest.......


----------



## plowguy43

So is this suppose to be wrapped up by Thursday evening ?


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like early Friday morning for us. Hopefully I'll have a new battery in the truck by then. I tested it today and it is at 11.6 volts. Load test showed it being on the weak side.


----------



## Dewey

Just put on 4 new studded tires on the truck.... I guess I am as ready as I am going to be !!
Firestone Winter Force 10 ply $763 out the door 

Merry Christmas Guys !!!!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1546560 said:


> So is this suppose to be wrapped up by Thursday evening ?


Accuweather says an additional 2"-4" is possible thursday night. No sleep for you.


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't run studded tires, can't stand the noise. I have read that those are some of the best winter tires out there. 

I called sears. It is going to cost a dollar to replace my battery. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Accuweather is saying 6-10" for me. Chaching!


----------



## RepoMan207

DAMN IT!!!!! My new tires just showed up for the 2nd time, yet again, they have to go back! It should be fun running bald tires this next storm!


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1546614 said:


> Accuweather says an additional 2"-4" is possible thursday night. No sleep for you.


Hopefully you can get that wired up in time for some end game action! Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1546734 said:


> DAMN IT!!!!! My new tires just showed up for the 2nd time, yet again, they have to go back! It should be fun running bald tires this next storm!


What are you trying to get for tires? Where did you order them from?


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1546737 said:


> What are you trying to get for tires? Where did you order them from?


Some place off the web...RPM or something ur other. I saved $375 for a set of four WITH the UPS charges included. They sent me Cooper MTZ's initially, but they were way too aggressive, and not what I recall ordering, so they exchanged them for the LTZ's, but they came black wall this time, not OWL...


----------



## 06Sierra

That sucks! I have ordered from tread depot and discount tire direct and had great luck with them.


----------



## RepoMan207

I almost went with Tire Rack, but they were only $34 cheaper then the local shops after shipping...


----------



## Dewey

With the Goat paths and hills i plow around here I wouldn't use anything but studded... I got these at Tire Wharehouse they gave me a Fleet Discount saved 211 bucks on the set


----------



## 06Sierra

Tire rack has stupid shipping prices. Tread depot is usually free shipping. Discount tire shipping is $120ish.


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm off to play Santa....

Merry Christmas to all my Plowsite Friends!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1546773 said:


> Tire rack has stupid shipping prices. Tread depot is usually free shipping. Discount tire shipping is $120ish.


I agree....$237  kiss my what!?!?!


----------



## plowguy43

Merry Christmas guys!

Moss I let them all pass and plow once, charge twice ;-)


----------



## GMCHD plower

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1546750 said:


> I have ordered from tread depot and discount tire direct and had great luck with them.


Between my Dad and I we have ordered three sets of tires from Discount Direct and they will beet anybody's price plus, they have free shipping.

Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## Moss Man

Accuwweather says 6" to 10" throughout the event Wednesday night, Thursday and Thursday night.


----------



## RepoMan207

What the #@%$(^@!# is this?



> A much more vigorous storm arrives Wednesday with a much heavier snowfall that will have a big impact of the area. While the snow will mix with or change to rain at the immediate coast, *many inches of snow can be expected j*ust a few miles inland.


Really people..what an epic event this will be......

.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Wabi is saying 1-4" immediate coast, 7-14" inland, and 6-12" up north.


----------



## Mick76

Must be the weekend/holiday peopel at 13 today.....

heres what channel 6 is calling for along with others.....


----------



## Moss Man

So when you pool it all together it looks like 6" to 12", definitely a plowable event. Kevin Mannix just said 5" to 10" along the coast and 12" inland! Take that you naysayers.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1547075 said:


> Must be the weekend/holiday peopel at 13 today.....
> 
> heres what channel 6 is calling for along with others.....


That's kind of what I was thinking too. Hopefully slap happy Charlie will be in tonight.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1547083 said:


> So when you pool it all together it looks like 6" to 12", definitely a plowable event. Kevin Mannix just said 5" to 10" along the coast and 12" inland! Take that you naysayers.


Thumbs Up That's more my speed. Although I gatta say, I liked the sounds of 18" better


----------



## Moss Man

We need to be REAL careful of what we hope for;


----------



## RepoMan207

LOL, absolutely, we need to be able to plow it, or it's no good.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ryan we could plow that! Just wouldnt stop for days, and would run out of room... But you might have 1 parking spot left in each lot! lol


----------



## PlowMan03

This is totally unfair, the whole state of Maine is under winter storm warnings and watches but along the coast isn't what the heck is up with that. Hope it changes usually does.


----------



## Moss Man

I remember times when we had mostly coastal and downeast storms and us inlanders got nothing.


----------



## RepoMan207

I think they threw darts at a map to come up with this one....I give up. We'll see whats what, when it happens.


----------



## allagashpm

Merry Christmas guys...was cool to get a white Christmas, roads were terrible this morning. I'm hoping this pans out, the temps seem right. Let's make some money!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Shaping up to look like a good storm for my area... Wabi 7-14", WLBZ2 10", Accuweather 6-10", and WU 14".


----------



## MSS Mow

PlowMan03;1547401 said:


> This is totally unfair, the whole state of Maine is under winter storm warnings and watches but along the coast isn't what the heck is up with that. Hope it changes usually does.


It's starting to look up for us on the coast! Thumbs Up


----------



## PlowMan03

MSS Mow;1547736 said:


> It's starting to look up for us on the coast! Thumbs Up


Good. I haven't seen any recent snow maps yet but AccuWeather has me at 3-6" with a mix. Have heard that the storm has shifted more east which is a good thing.


----------



## Mems

As of an hour ago.


----------



## PlowMan03

Even better, I will take it


----------



## sm04257

glad i got my pushtubes for the plow fixed


----------



## PlowMan03

The weather channel says 6-12" for my area as well. Guess we will have to wait and see what we end up with


----------



## Mick76

Alright, who did the snow dance?... Ill take a nice 4" snow event anyday over whats coming........


----------



## RepoMan207

Wahooo! :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## GMCHD plower

How many accounts does everyone have?


----------



## 06Sierra

I just do my driveway. Shift work doesn't really make for a reliable plow guy!


----------



## Mick76

Looks like channel 6 and 13 are finally in agreement......


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1547830 said:


> How many accounts does everyone have?


3 camp roads total 3.5 miles
18 unit appartment building
1 store full time open 24 hrs
another store partime
Local Postoffice
35 drives
Then My Millyard when I can get to it


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1547830 said:


> How many accounts does everyone have?


Too many, but not enough......


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1547918 said:


> Too many, but not enough......


Real discriptive... Sense I asked, I do 12 driveways, plus help out a buddy with his accounts, not bad for 17. payup


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1547972 said:


> Real discriptive... Sense I asked, I do 12 driveways, plus help out a buddy with his accounts, not bad for 17. payup


Two words... proximity & competition. Make sense?


----------



## RepoMan207

GM...on second thought, I really don't care, but you may find a lack of response on this query. 64ish I lost two this year, one was inevitable, the other disappointing. I took on other accounts, and I project this season will be a good one, despite the majority of my clients swapping from seasonal, to per storm. Hopefully we'll have a ball buster season and teach them to stay on seasonal lol.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm finally going to get some wings for the plow. What would be some good drill bits to use to get through the mold board?


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1548005 said:


> I'm finally going to get some wings for the plow. What would be some good drill bits to use to get through the mold board?


I wouldn't bother if your seriously going to sell it and buy another one soon. Ask Moss or Unhcp...I think when they buy, they prefer the moldboard to be intact. Otherwise, don't over think it, follow the directions that come with it (I may actually have them here on a pdf if you need it.), do exactly as it says, in the order it says, and just like anything, check that you did everything right before drilling the actual hole (point of no return).


----------



## 06Sierra

It's a 2001 RD and I'll have it for at least another few years. Unless I win the powerball, I better buy some tickets though.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1547830 said:


> How many accounts does everyone have?


I'm just plowing my parents driveway this Winter. It's to hard to plow roads and then do a bunch of driveways.


----------



## Mems

I went to Lowes and bought two sets, for the regular bit I bought it in Cobalt and it went through it like butter, only 20 seconds or so. I busted two titanium bits trying. I then went with a Lennox Bi-Metal Hole saw in 1.5" for some flexibility. That also blew right threw the metal in about a minute. Just remember to kinda tip the bit side to side and itll tear right through it. Best $15 I spent.

By the way...I do 16 drives, 1 private rd.


----------



## PlowMan03

Quick question for you guys. Just picked up another drive that is about 15 miles from my house to the drive, it is about 150 long with a small turn around. How much would you guys charge roughly. Thanks for the tips if any.


----------



## RepoMan207

If it's locked in, give me the addy so I can look at it on google


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1548109 said:


> Quick question for you guys. Just picked up another drive that is about 15 miles from my house to the drive, it is about 150 long with a small turn around. How much would you guys charge roughly. Thanks for the tips if any.


I'm not very good at pricing but, I think I would charge $40 if you had some driveways that you do on the way and $50 if it's completely out of your way. But, like I said I'm not good at giving prices.


----------



## PlowMan03

It is 44 cedar swamp rd orland


----------



## dmcarpentry

I am not as excited for the snow as I wish, I am right in the middle of a new house frame. 

oh well bring on the snow

sander is loaded and plow just got a once over 

I didn't have time to install the new backup camera that Santa brought me for xmas (my fiance kicks ass!)

good luck everybody


----------



## Mick76

You guys go out a buy damn sanders and look what happened.....All snow!!!......:laughing::waving:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1548200 said:


> You guys go out a buy damn sanders and look what happened.....All snow!!!......:laughing::waving:


Whatever makes the wallet heavier! I'm all for it!


----------



## Mick76

^^^^ BTW i like your new ad on CL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1548213 said:


> ^^^^ BTW i like your new ad on CL


Thanks! You spend just as much time on the "inter-web" as I do huh.?.?


----------



## bigbadbrad

I got 7 driveways to do this year, One is my house, which i only use my tractor to snowblow, and another one of them is my grandparents old house that I am fixing up. The others are all in town so it is not bad to do. I do them before I go to work in the morning and once I get out at night. What do you guys for a typical driveway, say 3 blades wide and 200 feet long? Up here there is so many people with plows on their trucks that it is hard to do only plowing in the winter, cause the people who dont pay will just find someone else to do it for cheap


----------



## PlowMan03

Anyone see the big ring around the moon tonight with the light cloud cover? That's never a good sign is it? My dad told me what it ment just can't seem to remember it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

PlowMan03;1548428 said:


> Anyone see the big ring around the moon tonight with the light cloud cover? That's never a good sign is it? My dad told me what it ment just can't seem to remember it.


I see it too!


----------



## bigbadbrad

It means a storm is coming!


----------



## allagashpm

PlowMan03;1548428 said:


> Anyone see the big ring around the moon tonight with the light cloud cover? That's never a good sign is it? My dad told me what it ment just can't seem to remember it.


I don't know what it means, but I know its called a corona.


----------



## allagashpm

Also, I've got 14 driveways and a good sized parking lot. I am happy with that as this is my first year and I didn't want to get in over my head. The parking lot took me about an hour the first time I did it, I'm hoping I can shave some time off that.


----------



## RepoMan207

PlowMan03;1548428 said:


> Anyone see the big ring around the moon tonight with the light cloud cover? That's never a good sign is it? My dad told me what it ment just can't seem to remember it.


I was admiring the moons reflection off the lake tonight, when I looked up and saw it. It was a long eerie sunset as well. Maybe they were off by a few days, and the world is going to end at midnight tonight


----------



## GMCHD plower

Maybe it means we're all F#$%ed and instead of 9-18" we're going to get 18-36?


----------



## RepoMan207

Finally got around to putting a more substantial brace in front of the Polycaster, and got it all tightened down. Still need to wire the brake light, and find a solution for my work lights.

.


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^Very nice! I will commision you 2 bottles of your favorite adult beverage to make a second one............

How much spacing does that provide?


----------



## RepoMan207

A few snap shots as requested.....


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1548555 said:


> ^^^^^^^Very nice! I will commision you 2 bottles of your favorite adult beverage to make a second one............


That's a deal!


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1548555 said:


> ^^^^^^^Very nice! I will commision you 2 bottles of your favorite adult beverage to make a second one............
> 
> How much spacing does that provide?


I went for 8", you can go down to 6.5"-7" if you really wanted to. Just enough room for a few shovels and what not. The bracing makes for nice bin storage for my chains too.


----------



## Mems

Nice truck.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mems;1548639 said:


> Nice truck.


Thanks Mems :waving:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well everyone be safe out there, it's going to be a whopper!


----------



## allagashpm

It's pretty wild out there, coming down real fast. I came hone to have some breakfast and let it accumulate a bit. Gonna be a Long day fellas, stay safe


----------



## Moss Man

The wind is making it hard to tell what there is for accumulation here, but it really doesn't look like much........it really hasn't been snowing that hard here for the most part.


----------



## RepoMan207

It's conning, we're at about 6 here


----------



## ddb maine

Easy 12-14" now and still coming down probably 2"/hr. Vis is 1/4mi or less. Got the 550 stuck stacking so ive got a minute to write this while the other truck arrives.


----------



## ddb maine

I lasted measured at 8 and we were 10-12. Huge drifting around the lake too


----------



## Dewey

Just came in from the commercials I do.... 6 " and coming down 2" per Hr... Gonna have a bite to eat then go do em again with a go round with the resi's... yipee yi yay !!


----------



## RepoMan207

Oh yeah. She's snowing harddd big daddy!


----------



## plowguy43

Its coming down like crazy out there. Left this morning a 6am to come to work and had about 3" at the house. By the time I got to work (7:20ish) we had about 5" here in Westbrook. Now we are up to the 8-10" mark but there is a ton of drifting so its hard to really tell.

Snow started light and fluffy but now its definitely heavier and packs down easy.


----------



## plowguy43

Pete aka bacwudzme aka "The Stackmaster" asked me to post these for him.

Enjoy!


----------



## plowguy43

A few more!


----------



## plowguy43

Last one!payup

Edit - Here is our lot truck stuck in a bank...Love the low frames on the Chevy


----------



## RepoMan207

Getting a little sleet mixed in now.....


----------



## bacwudzme

Thanks Bobby!

Been Sleeting for about a half hour in Bar Mills.


----------



## mercer_me

We got 8"-10" hear. I spent most of my day plowing in a single axle International. I miss "my" wheeler, the wheeler gets a lot better traction and I can haul a lot more salt. The Tundra plowed great, I love them Good Year Wrangler Duratracs are the best tire I have ever used plowing. We are done for the night and I'm going back in at 4:00am to clean up.


----------



## Moss Man

It looks like we have between 8" to 10" here and the wind is kicking up again. Still snowing. At daybreak I will embark on a full on assault to make every driveway all nasty neat. Thumbs Up

I quickly realized today that my tires aren't much good. I had hoped that I could squeak by with them, but the tread is down far enough that the siping is totally gone. If anyone has some 18" tires they want to get rid of that would be an improvement, let me know.


----------



## bigbadbrad

just started snowing around 4 up here. going to bed soon. Heading out early to do a couple driveways, then hopping in a snow truck for the town for a few hours before going to work at the shop. First time in the snow truck, it runs along the town's big sno-go loader mounted blower. Should be interesting! haha


----------



## Dewey

Just got in.... everyone is pretty much done I will have some cleanup tommorrow.. Unless it snows some more then I will do it all over again !!
The 6.5 Ran great today hopefully I will have a good running truck this winter...

Siting down for some dinner and sippin on a Tangerea and Tonic !!!

What is everyones favorite after the storm drink ???


----------



## plowguy43

Did my drive and my neighbors as well, this stuff cleans up nice. Its storms like this Im happy to have a Vplow . 

My after storm drink is a Coors light.


----------



## Dewey

I wouldn't plow with anything ut a Vee !!


----------



## 06Sierra

The company that plows for work apparently thinks 5" is 3". The trigger is 3 and they just now showed up with 5 plus. Needless to say, I got the Taurus hung up a little. That thing sucks in the snow!


----------



## ddb maine

Lost count. Still plowing... still snowing. Almost burnt the 550 to the ground...dented the tailgate on the 350. All in all great day though. Story to come tomorrow


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1549279 said:


> Lost count. Still plowing... still snowing. Almost burnt the 550 to the ground...dented the tailgate on the 350. All in all great day though. Story to come tomorrow


Same here, It's never ending. Then on the way home an hour ago, it was coming down as hard as this afternoon...looks like cleanups in the am.


----------



## allagashpm

I just got home.It ended as I finished my lot. I'm toast


----------



## abbottfarm

2 hours sleep, and I'm headed back out to clean up/salt my commercials...around here, it slowed up pretty good in the after noon, then shortly after dark it picked up again.


----------



## Dewey

up and at em.... got 3" overnite heading to do commercials.. and road cleanup !! yawn


----------



## PlowMan03

Was up at about 10:30 and it was snowing really hard. Must have gotten another 5-6" easy


----------



## ddb maine

When they wired the vxt, they put the positive lead for the plow right against the side of my oil cooler as tight as the zip ties would get.... and what do ya know between the oil temps and the friction it cut right through the lead, arc'd over my engine, hit the back grounding strap and made it hot enough to set my vacuum hoses on fire that were there..... after driving back to have them fix it, and "it's kind of a grey area but we will cover it" I apparently was driving on just the alternator or something because now the truck is dead(in a customers yard), and from what I can gather, and the fact that one of the batteries is leaking out of the top now, it cooked my battery/ies. Now with the key on it does the wierd everything flickers flashes and makes noises and sounds like the truck is having a siezure. So I'm off to get this thing out of their yard and will most likely be on the phone fighting with them about my time and parts getting this thing fixed. I sure hope they man up about this they, are a good group of guys.


Anyone have any advise?


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1549597 said:


> When they wired the vxt, they put the positive lead for the plow right against the side of my oil cooler as tight as the zip ties would get.... and what do ya know between the oil temps and the friction it cut right through the lead, arc'd over my engine, hit the back grounding strap and made it hot enough to set my vacuum hoses on fire that were there..... after driving back to have them fix it, and "it's kind of a grey area but we will cover it" I apparently was driving on just the alternator or something because now the truck is dead(in a customers yard), and from what I can gather, and the fact that one of the batteries is leaking out of the top now, it cooked my battery/ies. Now with the key on it does the wierd everything flickers flashes and makes noises and sounds like the truck is having a siezure. So I'm off to get this thing out of their yard and will most likely be on the phone fighting with them about my time and parts getting this thing fixed. I sure hope they man up about this they, are a good group of guys.
> 
> Anyone have any advise?


Ugh and I thoughh I was the only one that had problems like that.... My guess is that they should do all your asking but probably will only fix what is wrong and not the time you were out...


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1549597 said:


> When they wired the vxt, they put the positive lead for the plow right against the side of my oil cooler as tight as the zip ties would get.... and what do ya know between the oil temps and the friction it cut right through the lead, arc'd over my engine, hit the back grounding strap and made it hot enough to set my vacuum hoses on fire that were there..... after driving back to have them fix it, and "it's kind of a grey area but we will cover it" I apparently was driving on just the alternator or something because now the truck is dead(in a customers yard), and from what I can gather, and the fact that one of the batteries is leaking out of the top now, it cooked my battery/ies. Now with the key on it does the wierd everything flickers flashes and makes noises and sounds like the truck is having a siezure. So I'm off to get this thing out of their yard and will most likely be on the phone fighting with them about my time and parts getting this thing fixed. I sure hope they man up about this they, are a good group of guys.
> 
> Anyone have any advise?


I've seen the flickering thing with dead batteries before. Try jumping it, make sure that both grounds are grounded (dual battery).Screw them, and they're "grey area", call 624-8500, they'll tell you what's what. They're 100% liable.


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1549609 said:


> Ugh and I thoughh I was the only one that had problems like that.... My guess is that they should do all your asking but probably will only fix what is wrong and not the time you were out...


Exactly. That's my thought too....small claims court usually awards it....but that's a pita.

Ddb, got your receipt?


----------



## plowguy43

DDB make sure you replace both batteries before running that 6.0! Never hurts to ask and see what they will take care of. They installed it wrong, they are liable for whatever damages occured.


----------



## ddb maine

Two new redtop 1000 amps and a new ground lead and we are running. Ill post a photo of the groynd when i get back


----------



## 06Sierra

New alternator and battery and there is little dimming on the lights and heater. Now to get the deflector on so I can see! My daughter thinks it is great when the snow is flying over the plow though.


----------



## allagashpm

ddb maine;1549597 said:


> I sure hope they man up about this they, are a good group of guys.
> 
> Anyone have any advise?


Who did the install?


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1549815 said:


> New alternator and battery and there is little dimming on the lights and heater. Now to get the deflector on so I can see! My daughter thinks it is great when the snow is flying over the plow though.


LOL Both my boys love that and when the snow flies up when I hit the snow bank


----------



## Moss Man

Look like we might have a plowable event tomorrow night. ........


----------



## plowguy43

Just saw that myself, was planning on heading to Mass for a long weekend but looks like we'll probably stick around here.

My birthday is January 11th, and I'm turning 21 - who wants to go out?


----------



## unhcp

Had too many hours to count, I feel really lucky though because the next town south had no snow and we had a foot!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1549889 said:


> Just saw that myself, was planning on heading to Mass for a long weekend but looks like we'll probably stick around here.
> 
> My birthday is January 11th, and I'm turning 21 - who wants to go out?


Yeahhhh, okayyyy! you mean 31.?.?.? :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Burrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I hate it when it's that cold, it never snows.

.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well this storm was a bust up here! only got about 6 inches! I went and drove snow truck for the town for 4 hours before going to work. I took a couple of pics, will post later. Now its time to go snowblow my driveway. I dropped aone driveway cause the guy has not payed yet for the last time I plowed and ignores all trys of contact. So I did not go plow him, he found some kid to go do it today with his grandfathers truck. What do you guys do with situations like this?


----------



## bigbadbrad

well a couple pics from this morning


----------



## MSS Mow

Well we ended up with 9" of heavy, wet snow. It started about 8am yesterday and stopped snowing about 6am today. It's been a long two days, but I'm very happy to log a few hours in the truck. 4-8" expected this weekend!!! I sure hope so!


----------



## ddb maine

what was left of the grounding strap.

If people are truely interested in who did the install I will share but by pm only. 
The batteries and alternators tested ok. It was the grounding strap, Truck starts soooo much better with the altima's though.

On a side note... not sure who else is a law abiding gun owner, but The Journal News in Newyork went ahead and posted a map (using dots) with the names and addresses of every licensed handgun owner in three counties on their website. The company who owns the newspaper, who has defended their decision to publish that information, also owns WCSH 6 and WLBZ 2... I know whos weather reports (junk bin anyways) I wont be using anymore.


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^^^^This really isn't the place to discuss that, but it is remotely related. I can't quite figure out why they published the list to begin with, what purpose does it serve? A registered gun owner or a carry permit owner in that region has to have an impeccable background check to have either a gun or the permit..........the only thing it does in my opinion is give the criminals a list of peoples homes to break into and steal their guns when they aren't home. Thus putting more guns in the wrong hands.

Imagine this scenario; an anti gun person from the head of that news organization is getting out of work and is headed to his or her car, a thug holds them up at knife or gunpoint and you happen to be nearby and have a carry permit and a concealed gun on you...........does that person want you to save their life? Just saying.


----------



## Dewey

bigbadbrad;1550142 said:


> well this storm was a bust up here! only got about 6 inches! I went and drove snow truck for the town for 4 hours before going to work. I took a couple of pics, will post later. Now its time to go snowblow my driveway. I dropped aone driveway cause the guy has not payed yet for the last time I plowed and ignores all trys of contact. So I did not go plow him, he found some kid to go do it today with his grandfathers truck. What do you guys do with situations like this?


When I get a new customer I have them pre pay 3 storms..... When I plow the 3rd storm I bill for 3 more... That way until they see the job I do and we build a relationship I get paid.... If they want me the second year payment is dure when I plow and I Bill twice a month... Works For me


----------



## GMCHD plower

Probably got 8-10" here, did all my drives twice, and logged some hours subbing for a buddy.

On another note, I know a few of you "wheel and deal" used plows, Wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what mines worth? Patriots Edition (cant remember year, hence why I mentioned the Edition) MM2 8', rubber deflector, cutting edge with 1-1.5" of wear left before it meets the base angle, I would say it's "average", not to much rust, but still has some surface rust. Also has intensifiers.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Moss Man

GMCHD plower;1550402 said:


> Probably got 8-10" here, did all my drives twice, and logged some hours subbing for a buddy.
> 
> On another note, I know a few of you "wheel and deal" used plows, Wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what mines worth? Patriots Edition (cant remember year, hence why I mentioned the Edition) MM2 8', rubber deflector, cutting edge with 1-1.5" of wear left before it meets the base angle, I would say it's "average", not to much rust, but still has some surface rust. Also has intensifiers.
> 
> Thanks Guys!


Are you talking just the plow or are you including truckside parts?


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm thinking just the plow, possibly wiring to.


----------



## RepoMan207

GM, if you're upgrading to a multiplex plow, you'll want to keep the truck side stuff....or some of it anyway. You can give up the controller, control harness, power harness, and solenoid, but keep the lighting system and push plates.


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1550370 said:


> When I get a new customer I have them pre pay 3 storms..... When I plow the 3rd storm I bill for 3 more... That way until they see the job I do and we build a relationship I get paid.... If they want me the second year payment is dure when I plow and I Bill twice a month... Works For me


Thanks for this tip at the last meet, I just took on a Health Care group that I was very hesitant about. I had them pre pay $100 deposit per drive (9 locations) for the first year. I thought for sure they would run for the hills; but I received a check within 2 days with a signed contract for each one...that in itself speaks volumes and puts my mind at ease. Thumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD...what's the serial number on the back of the blade?


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1550429 said:


> I'm thinking just the plow, possibly wiring to.


$2000-$2300 +/- either way


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1550288 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^This really isn't the place to discuss that, but it is remotely related. I can't quite figure out why they published the list to begin with, what purpose does it serve? A registered gun owner or a carry permit owner in that region has to have an impeccable background check to have either a gun or the permit..........the only thing it does in my opinion is give the criminals a list of peoples homes to break into and steal their guns when they aren't home. Thus putting more guns in the wrong hands.
> 
> Imagine this scenario; an anti gun person from the head of that news organization is getting out of work and is headed to his or her car, a thug holds them up at knife or gunpoint and you happen to be nearby and have a carry permit and a concealed gun on you...........does that person want you to save their life? Just saying.


I agree, even on it only being mildy related. Blew my mind when i read all that. Funny though, if you travel outside the maine section other people are just.... odd hah!


----------



## ddb maine

It's looking solid for today and tonight. though from the radar, its looking like its heading more north than they anticipated, which would put it here and not boston. Time to go get everything ready.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Here a map from WLBZ2


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1550453 said:


> GMCHD...what's the serial number on the back of the blade?


52238 I believe.. Assuming that means its an 05?


----------



## RepoMan207

Seems too small...but yes 2005 if that's in fact it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks! Now lets all hope this storm turns up and gives us another helping lol.


----------



## jsecape

Hello all.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Quick question Ryan, I think you said in order for me to run an EZV all I need to change is my controller right? Found and Extreme V with an EZV hydro setup.


----------



## ddb maine

Wow... it comes in 3's eh?!?. Someone broke into a job site of mine and stole tools.not the cheap stuff either. Im hoping for 5". Stop by midnight. Go out once and get everything done. Help offset thing a bit


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1550834 said:


> Quick question Ryan, I think you said in order for me to run an EZV all I need to change is my controller right? Found and Extreme V with an EZV hydro setup.


Don't buy that guys junk, is it still in Windham?

To answer your question, you need a controller and 1 harness to control the plow. I can't remember the pins but it goes from your controller to the iso module then out to the plow as one piece. simple swap, i did it from my xblade to the ezv i had before my snowdogg


----------



## unhcp

That plow is in mass right? I know the guy selling it, solid dude. He said the hydraulic unit got stolen so they replaced it with a ez v unit.

you would need the ez v control harness and a controller, I have the harness and moss man has a controller I think.


----------



## jsecape

Can i sell in here.I have Fisher HT plow i am selling.


----------



## mercer_me

I have a question for you guys. Do you think a steel cutting edge would scrape better than a poly cutting edge? The stock poly cutting that comes on the Fisher 7.5' SD doesn't scrape very good and I'd like to get a steel cutting edge if it will scrape better but, I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## GMCHD plower

unhcp;1550898 said:


> That plow is in mass right? I know the guy selling it, solid dude. He said the hydraulic unit got stolen so they replaced it with a ez v unit.
> 
> you would need the ez v control harness and a controller, I have the harness and moss man has a controller I think.


Yes it's in Mass. I'm tossing the idea around, but also wondering if I should just hold off and wait until next year, let mine make me more money.


----------



## plowguy43

Sorry must be a different guy. there was a guy in windham trying to pass off the same setup as an extreme v


----------



## jsecape

It is snowing in Auburn,Me


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1550912 said:


> I have a question for you guys. Do you think a steel cutting edge would scrape better than a poly cutting edge? The stock poly cutting that comes on the Fisher 7.5' SD doesn't scrape very good and I'd like to get a steel cutting edge if it will scrape better but, I don't want to waste my money.


I would think steel would scrape better.... I did find that this last storm didn't scrape to the ground very good even with steel....

Snowing in Liberty .... accuweather says 6-12 ..


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1550979 said:



> I would think steel would scrape better.... I did find that this last storm didn't scrape to the ground very good even with steel....
> 
> Snowing in Liberty .... accuweather says 6-12 ..


I'm really considering buying a steel cutting edge. I'd really like to sell the 7.5' SD and buy a 7.5' HD but, my Chevy wouldn't be able to handle a HD and I would probably have to put a leveling kit in the Tundra and my Dad for some reason (I don't know why) doesn't want to put a leveling kit in the Tundra. 

I hope it starts snowing hear in Mercer soon I've been waiting around all day so, I will be available tonight.


----------



## Moss Man

It snowing pretty hard here right now. Accuweather is now saying 1" this afternoon and 4" to 6" possible overnight..... 

What are you guys hearing?


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone else seeing these weather patterns as being similar to two seasons ago? They all seem to be tracking the same way.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1550997 said:


> Anyone else seeing these weather patterns as being similar to two seasons ago? They all seem to be tracking the same way.


How many inches predicted now?


----------



## jsecape

mercer_me;1550989 said:


> I'm really considering buying a steel cutting edge. I'd really like to sell the 7.5' SD and buy a 7.5' HD but, my Chevy wouldn't be able to handle a HD and I would probably have to put a leveling kit in the Tundra and my Dad for some reason (I don't know why) doesn't want to put a leveling kit in the Tundra.
> 
> I hope it starts snowing hear in Mercer soon I've been waiting around all day so, I will be available tonight.


My Fisher HT would work....I have it on my Silverado 1500 No problems. Just the 8 foot box, the 4 doors are not easy...For sale...


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1550997 said:


> Anyone else seeing these weather patterns as being similar to two seasons ago? They all seem to be tracking the same way.


Noticing that aswell, fine by me, $$.


----------



## mercer_me

jsecape;1551004 said:


> My Fisher HT would work....I have it on my Silverado 1500 No problems.


From what I have scene, I'm not very impressed with the HT. No offence but, the HT would be a down grade from my SD.


----------



## jsecape

You Chevy wouldn't be able to handle a HD but a HT it could..


----------



## Mick76

Now a winter weather warning calling for 4-8........ 8-16 for downeast maine per channel 13!


----------



## mercer_me

jsecape;1551020 said:


> You Chevy wouldn't be able to handle a HD but a HT it could..


It handles my SD great now. I would like to get a heavier plow for the Tundra.


----------



## 06Sierra

My father in law ran an 8' HD on his 05 ext cab Sierra. He has another one on his 2010 cc Sierra. Both were dealer installed where he bought the trucks. I was very close to swapping plows with him when he traded the 05. He ended up bringing the truck in earlier than planned though.


----------



## plowguy43

Heck yeah I'll take it. I went out at 5pm last night got home at 3am from my route just to be woken by my boys at 730 lol. But Im ready for another long night tomorrow if this pans out.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1551056 said:


> It handles my SD great now. I would like to get a heavier plow for the Tundra.


Scraping has a lot to do with the attack angle, that's what I loved about my x blade (75* angle) and looked for in my V plow (70*- extreme v has this as well).

I think a steel cutting edge will help possibly for the added weight alone.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Dewey;1550370 said:


> When I get a new customer I have them pre pay 3 storms..... When I plow the 3rd storm I bill for 3 more... That way until they see the job I do and we build a relationship I get paid.... If they want me the second year payment is dure when I plow and I Bill twice a month... Works For me


Thanks for the info, I will try to use this plan from now on!



mercer_me;1550912 said:


> I have a question for you guys. Do you think a steel cutting edge would scrape better than a poly cutting edge? The stock poly cutting that comes on the Fisher 7.5' SD doesn't scrape very good and I'd like to get a steel cutting edge if it will scrape better but, I don't want to waste my money.





mercer_me;1550989 said:


> I'm really considering buying a steel cutting edge. I'd really like to sell the 7.5' SD and buy a 7.5' HD but, my Chevy wouldn't be able to handle a HD and I would probably have to put a leveling kit in the Tundra and my Dad for some reason (I don't know why) doesn't want to put a leveling kit in the Tundra.
> 
> Will your chevy would handle a HD just fine, my father has a dealer installed HD on his 2011 GMC 1500 reg cab with a 4.8l. On yours i would give the t-bars a couple of cranks and you should not have a problem,. I had a poly cutting edge on my old speedcast on my ranger, I swapped it out for a steel cutting edge, scrapped alot better, BUT i did notice that it would grab on hot top or even just ice sometimes alot harder and trip by itself, was not enough springs on the plow to keep it from tripping. once the edge wore a little bit it got better and did not tripp so much,
> 
> I hope it starts snowing hear in Mercer soon I've been waiting around all day so, I will be available tonight.


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1551000 said:


> How many inches predicted now?


Accuweather says 6-12 here


----------



## 06Sierra

1-3 here. The worst of it is going to be Houlton south.


----------



## Moss Man

Dewey;1551263 said:


> Accuweather says 6-12 here


You're in the hot zone! You can buy the first round at the next meet!


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1551015 said:


> From what I have scene, I'm not very impressed with the HT. No offence but, the HT would be a down grade from my SD.


Damn straight


----------



## Dewey

Moss Man;1551313 said:


> You're in the hot zone! You can buy the first round at the next meet!


LOL.... We are in an area that if its coastal we get it and if it is an inland storm we get it...
We have almost 3" now I may go out in a few to one of the stores.... BTW when is next meet ?? Are we going to try a Northern one Bangorish ??


----------



## GMCHD plower

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## plowguy43

Already got 4"s at my house and its coming down hard.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1551512 said:


> Already got 4"s at my house and its coming down hard.


4.5" here and it's coming down at a perty good clip here too.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1551088 said:


> Scraping has a lot to do with the attack angle, that's what I loved about my x blade (75* angle) and looked for in my V plow (70*- extreme v has this as well).
> 
> I think a steel cutting edge will help possibly for the added weight alone.





bigbadbrad;1551134Will your Chevy would handle a HD just fine said:


> I think I'm going to go with a steel cutting edge very soon. My Chevy squats at least 2" now with the SD I can only imagine how bad it would be with a HD.
> 
> We have about 3" in Mercer I plowed from 4:00 to 10:30 and I'm going back out tomorrow at 6:00. payup


----------



## Moss Man

^^^How much ballast weight you running Will?


----------



## Mems

4" in gray. Headed out at 5am after its all done. 2" per hour from 9-12 according to our weather peeps at noaa


----------



## MSS Mow

4" in just over an hour here. Wow it's really coming down out there!! I'm some glad it's fluffy this time though!! The last storm was VERY wet and was a tough push.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1550937 said:


> Sorry must be a different guy. there was a guy in windham trying to pass off the same setup as an extreme v


Is he still trying to get rid of that.?.?


----------



## RepoMan207

Well, time to eat my Wheaties and get to it. I can't really tell how much we got from the window...but it's gatta be around 6-7". I had 5" when I got home last night, and it was still coming down pretty good. Happy plowing guys! :waving:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Trying to wait for it to wrap up here to go do my driveways, one and done.


----------



## ddb maine

Ended up with an easy 6". 

I was wondering about ballast as well Will.


----------



## Maine_Train

I'd been avoiding the annual rasslin' match with the "Minute Mount," but yesterday I put the plow on to clean up the crap from the previous storm. (If I put my plow on _before_ a storm, it bypasses us or otherwise doesn't happen, so I leave it off as a courtesy to you guys who do commercial plowing. No, seriously. I do. Really.  )

We might have gotten 6" here. The sun is coming out now, so I might go take a few swipes at the driveway and around the mailbox, and then go check some of my trail cameras.


----------



## Dewey

Just got in.... started this A.M. at 5:00... I would say we got 6-7" as well....


----------



## plowguy43

Im heading out now, should be home around 3 am again. Mike if your out I'll stop by and say hi.


----------



## Mems

Same as Dewey here, long day.
Just got a phone call from a customer I had last year that never got back to me when I sent her two emails to check if I would be plowing for them this year. She apparently was giving it a go on a 1/4 mile ******* hill with a 7/24 snowblower. Found out quick that doesn't work. I shouldn't be picking up another account even if she is a previous customer but her husband is a vet. Ill do my part to give back.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1552051 said:


> Im heading out now, should be home around 3 am again. Mike if your out I'll stop by and say hi.


I wont be tonight...having one of my guys cover the lots tonight....*yawn*


----------



## allagashpm

6-8 in harpswell, then some 3ft drifts in some driveways. I went out at 430, I should have gone out earlier it pretty much was wrapped up by then. Took on another driveway...but I think I'm going to drop it already. Guy who did it previously apparently just stopped doing it, and a friend of mine referred me. 1/4 mile, gravel, wicked steep down hill, bottom landing is crushed stone, and surrounded by stone walls. Plus it was close to 15 inches deep from the last storm. It was a disaster but its done. Hope you guys did well today


----------



## Moss Man

I appreciate winter showing up to give us income, but this cold snap and wind can take a freakin hike.


----------



## bigbadbrad

wow looks like it will be another winter like last year, you guys down south getting hammered and us folks up north left with nothing!!


----------



## abbottfarm

Moss Man;1552407 said:


> I I appreciate winter showing up to give us income, but this cold snap and wind can take a freakin hike.


Yeah, no kidding. 7 degree's out here at the house, and the wind is blowing like crazy.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1552407 said:


> I I appreciate winter showing up to give us income, but this cold snap and wind can take a freakin hike.


It's going to be a rough week!


----------



## MSS Mow

*Holy freaking SNOW!!!!!!!!*

Prediction was for 7-11" here in Downeast. We ended up with well OVER TWO FEET!!!!!! Yes, TWO FEET!!! We got slammed hard. I just got home from a 21 hour marathon of plowing. "Easy" pushing as it was all powder, but even so, it took a LONG time to get everything done.

This all after the 9" of very heavy, wet snow we got Thursday night/Friday.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1551541 said:


> ^^^How much ballast weight you running Will?


I usually don't have any in the Tundra and in the Chevy I put around 300lb in the body behind the axle. I know I should run more in both trucks it's just a pain in the a$$ putting weight in and taking it out all the time.

We got around 6" hear in Mercer. I plowed from 4:00 to 10:00 last night and plowed from 6:00 to 2:30 today. It was drifting like crazy.


----------



## plowguy43

Just getting in now, Winterport seemed to get the most out of my accounts, just over a foot on that drive. Light powder that pushed real nice (got that title wave going on a few pushes, I love that).

Trip on the truck is just over 600 miles from these past two storms LOL, bank says that may have 6 more properties by mid January. Bring it on $$$


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1552665 said:


> Just getting in now, Winterport seemed to get the most out of my accounts, just over a foot on that drive. Light powder that pushed real nice (got that title wave going on a few pushes, I love that).
> 
> Trip on the truck is just over 600 miles from these past two storms LOL, bank says that may have 6 more properties by mid January. Bring it on $$$


How many bank owned properties do you have? How many miles do you have to travel? How long does it take you to do them all?


----------



## 06Sierra

We didn't get much here, just a lot of wind. I need to plow at some point today.


----------



## unhcp

I just woke up from a 14 hr plowing nap, yawn!


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1552767 said:


> I just woke up from a 14 hr plowing nap, yawn!


Damn...I was happy with 9.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1552683 said:


> How many bank owned properties do you have? How many miles do you have to travel? How long does it take you to do them all?


There are 13, roundtrip is around 320 miles, and takes me about 9 hours to do. About 7 of those are just driving but I only go through one tank of fuel.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1552782 said:


> Damn...I was happy with 9.


I took 9 hours myself, I never get more than 6 to 7.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone have any pictures? I snapped one..


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1552412 said:


> wow looks like it will be another winter like last year, you guys down south getting hammered and us folks up north left with nothing!!


I like the new signature Brad.


----------



## RepoMan207




----------



## RepoMan207

Calm after the storms:


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1552878 said:


>


Looks great Ryan!


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan that truck must be heavy when loaded up! Looking real nice


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1552860 said:


> I like the new signature Brad.


Thanks, figured it was time to update it! haha

Here are a couple pics from sunday, I went to open up the driveway at my other house that I am fixing up, was my grandparents but they lost it to the state and my parents and I bought it back


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks guys! :waving:



plowguy43;1552911 said:


> Ryan that truck must be heavy when loaded up! Looking real nice


Yup, she handles it well though. Super springs are already on my wish list for later this season or before the next one. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Love it, is she sagging with the XLS?


----------



## bigbadbrad

Happy New Years to all you fellow plowers! Hopefully some of your snow starts falling up here! We are lacking for sure!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1553825 said:


> Love it, is she sagging with the XLS?


yeah, It drops a little bit with no ballast. The empty sander is almost the perfect balance, levels it right out, but it's kind of shy on traction. I find a 1/2 - 3/4 of a yard of material is the perfect setup for traction and level suspension. Also keep in mind, I haven't mounted the new tires, and the suspension is stock.

They over loaded me with almost 2 yards my second time around...it was mounded right over, I couldn't close the doors. Some of the Windham's roads, and that apartment complex that you did off 202, got a free sanding.


----------



## allagashpm

havent uploaded anything yet, going to see if this works. This is after I put the plow on saturday night, it was too dirty to take a picture of it during the storm


----------



## Mick76

AAHHHH Yes....all's quiet........


----------



## RepoMan207

You didn't hear...we're getting another blizzard next week, with an ice storm immediately after.


----------



## mercer_me

I haven't got any pictures of the Tundra lately. But, hear are a few pictures from work.

2004 International



















2012 John Deere 670 Grader


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1554072 said:


> You didn't hear...we're getting another blizzard next week, with an ice storm immediately after.


.......................................................


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1554084 said:


> .......................................................


R u serious??? If so what day?


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1554072 said:


> You didn't hear...we're getting another blizzard next week, with an ice storm immediately after.


R u serious?? If so what day?


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1554190 said:


> R u serious?? If so what day?


He's just yanking my chain...only a minor snow shower/light snow thrus night into friday


----------



## kev51277

Phewww cus I'm still beat from the last couple storms lol.. I actually heard its going to be a dry Jan


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1554208 said:


> Phewww cus I'm still beat from the last couple storms lol.. I actually heard its going to be a dry Jan


Im in the minority here but one can only hope!


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1554222 said:


> Im in the minority here but one can only hope!


I don't want snow.. I lose money every time it snows!!


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1554240 said:


> I don't want snow.. I lose money every time it snows!!


Your not alone on that one!


----------



## kev51277

Does anybody no the sub rate for plowing for somebody with my own truck


----------



## Mick76

Plowing in YOUR truck or their own truck?


----------



## Mick76

I was finding guys for $50 per hour with their own insurance/ 8 foot blades and sanders...... i wouldnt plow for that but there are alot of guys out there in our area that would... if I had to sub with the above mention equipment, Id do it for $90...no less


----------



## kev51277

What about driving your truck


----------



## Mick76

If you were to be driving MY truck you'd be considered an employee not a sub...the wonderful state of maine has really come down on this aspect of subcontractors...theres a whole checklist to find out if youd be considered a sub or an employee but if you driving around in my truck using my equipment, you'd be an employee in the states eye........watch out as they are coming down hard on people for this because they want the tax revenue


----------



## plowguy43

Maine and its taxes...


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you guys get a letter from the state about taxes for online purchases? A few of my co-workers did. Apparently if they paid $2000 a year for three years the state would call it even! What a crock.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1554418 said:


> Any of you guys get a letter from the state about taxes for online purchases? A few of my co-workers did. Apparently if they paid $2000 a year for three years the state would call it even! What a crock.


Ha, I'd wipe my a.s with that nonsense, then flush it....that's all the time that deserves.


----------



## Dewey

I did.... ( Got the letter) They want you to go back 6 years and pay sales tax for 3 of them, for any out of state purchases.... and life is good for them... I guess it is the law that we all pay that sales tax


----------



## RepoMan207

Who falls for that crap anyway.....1 out of 100,000?


----------



## unhcp

18z GFS shows a storm for the 6-7th . It's there but there are still a lot of questions that need to be answered. All it takes is a nudge in the right direction and we could be looking at a blizzard, Just saying. Don't go counting on this happening, this is still way to far out to say what's going to happen.


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1554715 said:


> 18z GFS shows a storm for the 6-7th . It's there but there are still a lot of questions that need to be answered. All it takes is a nudge in the right direction and we could be looking at a blizzard, Just saying. Don't go counting on this happening, this is still way to far out to say what's going to happen.


I say bring it, us by the storm people need funds too ya know.......


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1554721 said:


> I say bring it, us by the storm people need funds too ya know.......


Most of us have already seen 1/4 to 1/3 of the average yearly snowfall in dec alone ...... theres no deficiet yet thats for sure

Sunday meet anyone? looks to be clear sailing till then...*knock on wood*


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1554418 said:


> Any of you guys get a letter from the state about taxes for online purchases? A few of my co-workers did. Apparently if they paid $2000 a year for three years the state would call it even! What a crock.





RepoMan207;1554436 said:


> Ha, I'd wipe my a.s with that nonsense, then flush it....that's all the time that deserves.





Dewey;1554440 said:


> I did.... ( Got the letter) They want you to go back 6 years and pay sales tax for 3 of them, for any out of state purchases.... and life is good for them... I guess it is the law that we all pay that sales tax


No what is outrageous and should be against the law is when the state taxes you on your tax refund (if you get one) as earned income. THAT is beyond stupid - you pay too much in taxes, so you get your money back that YOU OVERPAID THE GOV'T and the STATE taxes you on it AGAIN as money earned?!?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1554819 said:


> No what is outrageous and should be against the law is when the state taxes you on your tax refund (if you get one) as earned income. THAT is beyond stupid - you pay too much in taxes, so you get your money back that YOU OVERPAID THE GOV'T and the STATE taxes you on it AGAIN as money earned?!?


Yup, double dipping.... had them do it to me once, never again.... now i just pay in at the end of the year instead of getting anything back..... oh the joys of self employment!


----------



## Moss Man

Same here.^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1554827 said:


> Yup, double dipping.... had them do it to me once, never again.... now i just pay in at the end of the year instead of getting anything back..... oh the joys of self employment!





Moss Man;1554889 said:


> Same here.^^^^^^^^^


Same here, now I just pay the tax guy 

Any of you guys (self employed year round) do your taxes on your own?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1554936 said:


> Same here, now I just pay the tax guy
> 
> Any of you guys (self employed year round) do your taxes on your own?


No way in my case... Ive got too much crap going on and they change the darn laws so often that I find it more economical to hire a professional rather then take a chance and do it myself (One missed deduction could cost you the cost of an accountant) besides accountants are tax deductable payup


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1554989 said:


> No way in my case... Ive got too much crap going on and they change the darn laws so often that I find it more economical to hire a professional rather then take a chance and do it myself (One missed deduction could cost you the cost of an accountant) besides accountants are tax deductable payup


I'm kind of in the same boat, I worry more about repercussions then anything. I heard too many stories, and the phrase "ignorance is no defense", that was that for me.


----------



## allagashpm

RepoMan207;1554936 said:


> Same here, now I just pay the tax guy
> 
> Any of you guys (self employed year round) do your taxes on your own?


This is my first full year in business, and I have no desire to even attempt that. I keep pretty good records but I don't know **** about that. Personal taxes I can swing, but the business I'd rather pay for. I know I have a lot of deductibles but I imagine they would find more.


----------



## Moss Man

My tax preparer has all kinds of certificates from the IRS on her office wall, that gives me some level of comfort. For less than $200. I walk away smiling.


----------



## Dewey

I have an Accountant also... I hate paperwork... would much rather pay someone


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1555048 said:


> My tax preparer has all kinds of certificates from the IRS on her office wall, that gives me some level of comfort. For less than $200. I walk away smiling.


Whose this accountant of yours for $200? I can't walk away without spending over $500 a year, granted I have the kids and my wife runs her own daycare (lots of forms).payup


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1555101 said:


> Whose this accountant of yours for $200? I can't walk away without spending over $500 a year, granted I have the kids and my wife runs her own daycare (lots of forms).payup


Mines almost double yours! Lots of paperwork to do......


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1555101 said:


> Whose this accountant of yours for $200? I can't walk away without spending over $500 a year, granted I have the kids and my wife runs her own daycare (lots of forms).payup


Her office is in Sumner, not really that far from you. I can pm her name and number if you want.


----------



## plowguy43

Please do!


----------



## Mick76

Is she cute?....LOL


----------



## Mick76

Hey Guys....any of you want to go in on some 1099-misc forms? they come in a pack of 50 and I need like 2....let me know


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey guys looking for some suggestions. I was hooking my plow up tonight to go push back some drifts and noticed I have a decent amount of slack in the center pin, I can grab the moldboard and move it back and forth 1/8"-1/4", I think my holes are starting to egg out, any suggestions on how to correct this?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1555458 said:


> Hey guys looking for some suggestions. I was hooking my plow up tonight to go push back some drifts and noticed I have a decent amount of slack in the center pin, I can grab the moldboard and move it back and forth 1/8"-1/4", I think my holes are starting to egg out, any suggestions on how to correct this?


Look it over in the daylight, and see where it's coming from.


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1555458 said:


> Hey guys looking for some suggestions. I was hooking my plow up tonight to go push back some drifts and noticed I have a decent amount of slack in the center pin, I can grab the moldboard and move it back and forth 1/8"-1/4", I think my holes are starting to egg out, any suggestions on how to correct this?


sell it and get an xtreme vee you been dreaming about


----------



## kev51277

Moss Man... Do you have any multiplex wiring for a 01 f350


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1555259 said:


> Is she cute?....LOL


That's the only reason I asked you know how I roll! LOL


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1555458 said:


> Hey guys looking for some suggestions. I was hooking my plow up tonight to go push back some drifts and noticed I have a decent amount of slack in the center pin, I can grab the moldboard and move it back and forth 1/8"-1/4", I think my holes are starting to egg out, any suggestions on how to correct this?


Buy a Snowdogg it fixed all of my Fisher issues.

But seriously to fix you'll probably have to weld plates over the holes in the correct diameter to tighten it up again.

Also it up could just be the pin is worn out.


----------



## Moss Man

kev51277;1555676 said:


> Moss Man... Do you have any multiplex wiring for a 01 f350


I have a couple, the only thing thay might not work is the headlight portion of them as one is from a 2009 ford and the other is from a 2001 Dodge.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss I think the Dodge harness is the same as the Ford in 2001 I may be wrong though


----------



## Dewey

Shoulda Bought a Boss !! : ) How long have you had the plow ??? My Boss has egged out some but I have had it for 10-12 years and have plowed a gazillion miles.... I would think you would have to build up the inside with weld or cut it out and put in a bushing.... I have had mine looked at by a local machine shop that builds plows and wings and he told me that anyone that plows allot will have that happen ....I may fix mine in the spring ( my plow moves allot more than yours )


----------



## unhcp

It is probably the ram pistons, the bolt and nut that attach them to the A frame. Their will be an increase in play after a while because the hole might have gotten bigger.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mick76;1555443 said:


> Hey Guys....any of you want to go in on some 1099-misc forms? they come in a pack of 50 and I need like 2....let me know


I'm pretty sure you can get them for free from the IRS website. I usually do them online at track1099.com - it costs a bit, but I love have more records on the computer and less actual paperwork taking up space in the office.

On another note, we got it pretty good last week, two 12" storms. The second one I lost my 4x4 on my 3rd drive - panicked and got all stressed out. I'm very thankful for so many good friends who stepped up and helped me get the rest plowed out. Finally got the 4x4 back working again (it was the electric actuator in the front diff), then pulled out and replaced the windshield washer pump. Now gotta run my snowblower up to Brewer and see if they can fix that for me. I'm telling you it was a bad session - worse luck I ever had in one day. On top of that, I finally got home to try to relax in the jet tub and broke that too!! Crazy day.

Jason


----------



## unhcp

Dewey;1555703 said:


> Shoulda Bought a Boss !! : ) How long have you had the plow ??? My Boss has egged out some but I have had it for 10-12 years and have plowed a gazillion miles.... I would think you would have to build up the inside with weld or cut it out and put in a bushing.... I have had mine looked at by a local machine shop that builds plows and wings and he told me that anyone that plows allot will have that happen ....I may fix mine in the spring ( my plow moves allot more than yours )


I just love picking on Dewey and his love for BOSS, here is what happens when you plow with a boss


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1555779 said:


> I just love picking on Dewey and his love for BOSS, here is what happens when you plow with a boss


:laughing: LMAO...holy s!!tballs.


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1555676 said:


> Moss Man... Do you have any multiplex wiring for a 01 f350


Multiplex wiring is not truck specific.


----------



## Mick76

Lawns...thanks for the heads up! I always thought you needed to buy the forms and Ive done it for years..... I ordered what I needed through the irs direct and they'll be here within 10 days.... the pack is going back!


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1555798 said:


> Multiplex wiring is not truck specific.


Cause if it was, no one would run a quality fisher snowplow on a Ford!.......:laughing::yow!:


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1555779 said:


> I just love picking on Dewey and his love for BOSS, here is what happens when you plow with a boss


I hope DDB Doesn't see this after he just bought his new VXT because of its strong A Frame..


----------



## Dewey

I just love picking on Dewey and his love for BOSS, here is what happens when you plow with a boss 


LOL Obviously this was a plow that was misused.... Probably trying to use it as a skiddah !!!
Still Love me BOSS !!!! Way Faster and can stack higher than any Fisher plow that I'v
seen : p ussmileyflag


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1555702 said:


> Moss I think the Dodge harness is the same as the Ford in 2001 I may be wrong though


Dodge is either HB1 or a HB1/HB5 Split, while the ford is all HB5 setup.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1555832 said:


> Cause if it was, no one would run a quality fisher snowplow on a Ford!.......:laughing::yow!:


 I'm not so sure that I even know what that means lol


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1555938 said:


> Dodge is either HB1 or a HB1/HB5 Split, while the ford is all HB5 setup.


Didn't the 99-04 Superduty's use a 9007 bulb (or was it 9005) like the Dodge trucks (non quad beam like my sport)?

I am pretty sure I sold a setup off of my other 99 Ram to a guy with a 99 style superduty. The other Ram wasn't a sport. payup


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1555958 said:


> I'm not so sure that I even know what that means lol


I agree both of them are not quality pieces so his bashing makes no sense HA!

He is saying that a Ford is too big of a POS to hang a "Nice/Quality" Fisher plow on (Nice/Quality and Fisher don't belong in the same sentence but I digress).



Dewey said:


> LOL Obviously this was a plow that was misused.... Probably trying to use it as a skiddah !!!
> Still Love me BOSS !!!! Way Faster and can stack higher than any Fisher plow that I'v
> seen : p


These poor souls will continue to spend too much money on there yellow plows that are missing parts, breaking in one storm, and having horrible customer service from their dealers while us smaht fella's move on to the reliable, quality equipment.

***sits back and waits*** :whistling:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mick76;1555830 said:


> Lawns...thanks for the heads up! I always thought you needed to buy the forms and Ive done it for years..... I ordered what I needed through the irs direct and they'll be here within 10 days.... the pack is going back!


No problem Mick! Glad to be able to help!

Jason


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1555985 said:


> These poor souls will continue to spend too much money on there yellow plows that are missing parts, breaking in one storm, and having horrible customer service from their dealers while us smaht fella's move on to the reliable, quality equipment.
> 
> ***sits back and waits*** :whistling:


A lot of trash talk from someone whose plow is pushing more air than snow!

I like my fishers and have always had great dealer support!


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1556333 said:


> A lot of trash talk from someone whose plow is pushing more air than snow!
> 
> I like my fishers and have always had great dealer support!


:laughing: That's hilarious!. He's got you there Bobby!


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1555798 said:


> Multiplex wiring is not truck specific.


So do you have any multiplex kits??


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1556349 said:


> So do you have any multiplex kits??


afraid not...what are you trying to do, add a XV or XLS to an existing setup?


----------



## plowguy43

Disagree, I don't plow with the storm so my plow pushes larger amounts snow in one push then most do an entire event. Plus with 17 accounts plus my house and 3 neighbors she gets a nice workout. 

You guys get all your missing pieces or pieces that fell off during the last storm recovered?LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1556355 said:


> Disagree, I don't plow with the storm so my plow pushes larger amounts snow in one push then most do an entire event. Plus with 17 accounts plus my house and 3 neighbors she gets a nice workout.
> 
> You guys get all your missing pieces or pieces that fell off during the last storm recovered?LOL


oh yeah, Fisher sent me a special tool called "super glue" to put it all back together.


----------



## plowguy43

********, regardless I love your setup. I wish I had a need for a newer truck, I want a 6.4 bad.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'd buy a dog if there was a dealer up here. Our options are boss and Fisher. I hate the boss mount so Fisher it is! Mine is an 01 Rd that I got from a neighbor for $1000 with the wiring. I would love a V or xls though.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1556367 said:


> ********, regardless I love your setup. I wish I had a need for a newer truck, I want a 6.4 bad.


I want the new 6.7 myself..well, really I just want a newer dually lol. Let me know when you find an excuse and convince the wife.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1556354 said:


> afraid not...what are you trying to do, add a XV or XLS to an existing setup?


Well my old sys was an ezv mm1 I sold the plow n wiring and bought an xtreme v with no wiring.. So now I need a multiplex wiring kit


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1556524 said:


> Well my old sys was an ezv mm1 I sold the plow n wiring and bought an xtreme v with no wiring.. So now I need a multiplex wiring kit


No, you need the whole kit and caboodle. Sorry guy, I got nadda.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1556367 said:


> ********, regardless I love your setup. I wish I had a need for a newer truck, I want a 6.4 bad.


After Pete (Bacwudz) spent 9 hours Driving my F550 around Portland he might feel the urge for a 6.4 too!


----------



## RepoMan207

Lmao, what did you have him pulling snow?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Yea between the two storms had to haul off two of my properties, so had both trucks running and someone running the skid.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1556578 said:


> After Pete (Bacwudz) spent 9 hours Driving my F550 around Portland he might feel the urge for a 6.4 too!


Seriously, thats what hooks you - just driving one for a few hours.

I used my buddies F350 (identical to Ryans) for a weekend on his 275HP tune and I nearly slept in the thing I loved it so much. If I didn't have my company car I'd be all over it


----------



## Moss Man

By mid week next week the day time highs are predicted to be around 40 degrees, the contract boys are a smilin and the per storm boys are cryin.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1557596 said:


> By mid week next week the day time highs are predicted to be around 40 degrees, the contract boys are a smilin and the per storm boys are cryin.


I'm one of the people crying. I need more overtime. :crying:


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1558227 said:


> I'm one of the people crying. I need more overtime. :crying:


So what's the first new toy you going to buy yourself with all that hard earned $$?


----------



## Mick76

IDK guys... Rain in Jan? You guys see the nighttime temp? 32 for inland.... keep your sanders ready


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1558336 said:


> IDK guys... Rain in Jan? You guys see the nighttime temp? 32 for inland.... keep your sanders ready


Sand shed is full just waitin for the phone to ring !!! payup


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I am fine for a few weeks off enjoying some bar time right now!


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1558403 said:


> I am fine for a few weeks off enjoying some bar time right now!


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't know...I think Moss's truck could of gone another 10k miles....


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^^^Between having new fuel filters, replacing that horrific exhaust and adding a tuner, the truck is a whole new animal! Having a heated garage to work in on a cold windy day in January........priceless.


----------



## abbottfarm

NEUSWEDE;1558403 said:


> I am fine for a few weeks off enjoying some bar time right now!


----------



## Moss Man

It's snowing here, very lightly, but it is snowing.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss what did you go with for a tuner? The 6.4 is a beast tuned!


----------



## abbottfarm

We got a dusting, if you could call it that.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1558964 said:


> Moss what did you go with for a tuner? The 6.4 is a beast tuned!


I went with the Spartan tuner and the afe exhaust and intake. The intake was on backorder so we just installed the tuner and exhaust, Spartan said I could run up to the 210hp tune with the stock air intake until the new one comes in. To me, the 210 tune is such an improvement it's scary, I can't imagine the 350 tune..........

I was ready to get an H&S Mini Maxx tuner, but they stopped making them after the EPA had a lengthy talk with them.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah the Spartan is a real nice tuner. Is it a turbo back exhaust or just delete pipe?


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1558975 said:


> Yeah the Spartan is a real nice tuner. Is it a turbo back exhaust or just delete pipe?


Straight pipe from the turbo back, it's a tad loud in the cab but I think once the inside of the pipe carbons up it will quiet down to an acceptable level. It's easy enough to add a muffler if need be.


----------



## bigbadbrad

all this talk is making me want another diesel pickup!!


----------



## Moss Man

A huge thank you for RepoMan for supplying the time and garage to help me with the install.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1558980 said:


> Straight pipe from the turbo back, it's a tad loud in the cab but I think once the inside of the pipe carbons up it will quiet down to an acceptable level. It's easy enough to add a muffler if need be.


Especially where we didn't need to cut that mid pipe, it would be a cinch to install.

This is what I'm leaning towards for the EGR delete, let me know if you come across something better.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1559018 said:


> A huge thank you for RepoMan for supplying the time and garage to help me with the install.


No no, Thank you good sir!


----------



## RepoMan207

I'm sorry, seasonal contracts or not, this is just depressing.


----------



## plowguy43

Only good part of this weather is the bank is wanting the roofs shoveled if the snow hasn't fallen off by the end of the week, easy $$$

though I say this as Im on my couch sick as a dog


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1559035 said:


> I'm sorry, seasonal contracts or not, this is just depressing.


Im tellin ya.... damn ice is coming....... where's the pulling your hair out smily?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1559051 said:


> Only good part of this weather is the bank is wanting the roofs shoveled if the snow hasn't fallen off by the end of the week, easy $$$
> 
> though I say this as Im on my couch sick as a dog


You poor *******, whatever is going around is highly contagious and long winded. The downfall of running a daycare I suppose.



Mick76;1559052 said:


> Im tellin ya.... damn ice is coming....... where's the pulling your hair out smily?


I'm not seeing it yet...we'll see what the week holds. I also have to contend with the fact that I just branched out this year, so my customer base for just ice management is still premature.


----------



## 06Sierra

We just got about 5" Friday and Saturday, plus some crazy wind. I couldn't see my truck in the driveway when I got up yesterday.


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1558253 said:


> So what's the first new toy you going to buy yourself with all that hard earned $$?


As bad as I want a new Ski-Doo Renegade or a a newer pick up, I'm saving my money and living at home so I can hopefully buy a house. Any thing with an engine will just loose value, a house (if bought at the right price) will gain value so, I can sell it for a profit when I get ready to build one.


----------



## plowguy43

Good choice Will.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1559051 said:


> though I say this as Im on my couch sick as a dog


Try some ben gay on your *****.....:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

I 2nd that Will. You're a good egg!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1559318 said:


> Try some ben gay on your *****.....:laughing:


Mike, have you been getting into the laundry detergent again! :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1559311 said:


> Good choice Will.





RepoMan207;1559319 said:


> I 2nd that Will. You're a good egg!


Thanks! I try to be as conservative as I can. I really want to get my own place but, I refuse to rent because I would just be pissing my money away. So, I figured I'll just live at home (witch cost hardily anything) until, I can get my own place. Hopefully in a few years I will be able to buy a few toys.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1559318 said:


> Try some ben gay on your *****.....:laughing:


Wow that really cleared my sinus's up fast, thanks Mike LOL


----------



## Mick76

^^^^^ see now I thought that would be pulled before you had a chance to read it!,,,,,,


----------



## plowguy43

That's why I posted so fast haha


----------



## RepoMan207

Have you guys seen this one?


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1559309 said:


> As bad as I want a new Ski-Doo Renegade or a a newer pick up, I'm saving my money and living at home so I can hopefully buy a house. Any thing with an engine will just loose value, a house (if bought at the right price) will gain value so, I can sell it for a profit when I get ready to build one.





mercer_me;1559331 said:


> Thanks! I try to be as conservative as I can. I really want to get my own place but, I refuse to rent because I would just be pissing my money away. So, I figured I'll just live at home (witch cost hardily anything) until, I can get my own place. Hopefully in a few years I will be able to buy a few toys.


Good choice Will, I did the same thing at your age, I bought my house at 22, and with minor normal repairs that I did myself with my father I had it reapriased last year and the value of it went up, $27,000. The toys will come after you get a house. I ahd the same attuitude as you when I was your age, that rent it a waste of money. Now I am working to refurbush my grandparents house and move there. Good things will come to those who work hard for it.


----------



## Mick76

bigbadbrad;1559545 said:


> Good things will come to those who work hard for it.


More young people need to think this way........


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1559545 said:


> Good choice Will, I did the same thing at your age, I bought my house at 22, and with minor normal repairs that I did myself with my father I had it reappraised last year and the value of it went up, $27,000. The toys will come after you get a house. I had the same attitude as you when I was your age, that rent it a waste of money. Now I am working to refurbish my grandparents house and move there. Good things will come to those who work hard for it.


Thanks Brad. I'm not looking for a great place, I'm just looking for a small place I can put a little money into and live in for a few year until I get ready to build a house. Then I will sell the house I bought for a profit or possibly rent it out. I've also been throwing the idea around that when I get ready to build I could buy an excavator and do all my own earth work and sell it for a profit or at least break even when I'm done with it.



Mick76;1559563 said:


> More young people need to think this way........


Me to. When I was in college I'd say at least 50% of the people were just plain lazy and didn't want to do anything except smoke dope and drink.


----------



## Moss Man

I bought my first house when I was 22 years old Mercer, it was one of the best moves I have ever made. Having your own place to chill and not be bothered is priceless. Just sprawl out on the couch after a hard day at work and sip your favorite beverage while scratching your baby makers.......can't go wrong.


----------



## Mems

Check into a duplex. This is where I wish I had started out. You can relatively pick and choose your tenants, they will pay for your mortgage via the rent they pay, or at least make a sizable dent in it and it wont bother you being young with an attached house with neighbors. Do that for a few years until you bank some money or at least good equity in the duplex and move out to your new house. Duplex pays new mortgage and possibly gives you some spending cash dependent on how wild you get with the new house. As long as you can do simply upkeep on the duplex, you'll stay ahead of the game and keep up standing citizens stationary in that house. just a thought...


----------



## Mick76

Hey all, Im looking for a camper with a slide and bunks. If anyone knows of someone who's selling one let me know ........


----------



## RepoMan207

Fifth wheel or bumper pull, price cap?


----------



## plowguy43

Mems is spot on, if we didn't have our son at the time a multi family was our plan. Rent till we had money to buy the next place and then continue to rent all units basically paying both mortgages. Didn't work out that way but still happy with what I've got.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1559990 said:


> Hey all, Im looking for a camper with a slide and bunks. If anyone knows of someone who's selling one let me know ........


Have I got the deal for you! Kidding, I bought a 27'fifth wheel last spring, stole it.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1559995 said:


> Fifth wheel or bumper pull, price cap?


Bumper pull... looking to pay cash so we'd like to keep it under 8K but would consider something more expensive if its a "good deal"


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1560001 said:


> Have I got the deal for you! Kidding, I bought a 27'fifth wheel last spring, stole it.


Good deal.... we'll get together this summer for an outing. I think your wife and mine would get along great....they both put up with you and I anyway!:laughing:


----------



## Mick76

And Will, just to jump on the buying bandwagon. My first house was a duplex as well. you can buy anything up to a 4 unit and still qualify for a home mortgage (5 units and up is considered commercial and that's a whole different ball game) I owned 20 units at one time, so if you have any questions I'd be more then happy to answer them


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1560053 said:


> Good deal.... we'll get together this summer for an outing. I think your wife and mine would get along great....they both put up with you and I anyway!:laughing:


Exactly LOL. There are deals out there, mine was priced to where I thought it was gutted and we almost didn't check it out. Decided to take a look and found it was nearly mint, the fridge needs something fixed and the awning is ripped but everything else works. We figured we'd buy and possibly sell for a profit and upgrade if we camped a lot.


----------



## Mick76

See I told you guys!... 13's calling for sleet/freezing rain friday night now for "inland towns"


----------



## RepoMan207

Yeah, and above freezing by dawn...I want to be optimistic, but I'm not having a good feeling about it. Time for a road trip.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1559645 said:


> I bought my first house when I was 22 years old Mercer, it was one of the best moves I have ever made. Having your own place to chill and not be bothered is priceless. Just sprawl out on the couch after a hard day at work and sip your favorite beverage while scratching your baby makers.......can't go wrong.





Mems;1559668 said:


> Check into a duplex. This is where I wish I had started out. You can relatively pick and choose your tenants, they will pay for your mortgage via the rent they pay, or at least make a sizable dent in it and it wont bother you being young with an attached house with neighbors. Do that for a few years until you bank some money or at least good equity in the duplex and move out to your new house. Duplex pays new mortgage and possibly gives you some spending cash dependent on how wild you get with the new house. As long as you can do simply upkeep on the duplex, you'll stay ahead of the game and keep up standing citizens stationary in that house. just a thought...





Mick76;1560058 said:


> And Will, just to jump on the buying bandwagon. My first house was a duplex as well. you can buy anything up to a 4 unit and still qualify for a home mortgage (5 units and up is considered commercial and that's a whole different ball game) I owned 20 units at one time, so if you have any questions I'd be more then happy to answer them


I never thought about a duplex but, I will definitely look into a duplex. If I have any questions I'll be sure to ask you Mick. I'm not a carpenter but, I can do a little of every thing so, I think I will be able to fix a place up some my self. I'm really looking forward to getting my own place. I'm hoping that what ever I buy has a garage so, I will have a place to tinker on my own stuff. My Dad has a big garage but, it's more for storage than any thing so it's hard to work on stuff. So, I think having my own place will be the thing to do.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1560369 said:


> Yeah, and above freezing by dawn...I want to be optimistic, but I'm not having a good feeling about it. Time for a road trip.


You guys don't get paid to sand??


----------



## RepoMan207

Yeah, and no, I only have one account that is automatic service, and they're aseasonal. That was their stipulation for bidding, so I shot for the sky and ended up winning it two months after I bid, hence why I bought the sander. Everyone else is by request, per application.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 1/2" tonight. I got called out to put salt out. My road is bare and wet now.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got rain for a bit here.


----------



## abbottfarm

Hardly enough to call a dusting here...


----------



## RepoMan207

We're looking at the coldest temps of the season in 10 days...you know what that means; no snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thought I heard a storm next week?


----------



## unhcp

Next Wednesday will be some snow maybe rain, then its cold for the weekend and then a few chances at storms says the EURO


----------



## 06Sierra

1-3 up here tonight. We have about an inch in the last hour.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1562367 said:


> We're looking at the coldest temps of the season in 10 days...you know what that means; no snow.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up:yow!:


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1562367 said:


> We're looking at the coldest temps of the season in 10 days...you know what that means; no snow.


It my be the coldest for you guys down there. But, it isn't nearly as bad as the week we just got done with. Most of the week had lows that were around -15. The wind didn't help either!!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1562505 said:


> It my be the coldest for you guys down there. But, it isn't nearly as bad as the week we just got done with. Most of the week had lows that were around -15. The wind didn't help either!!


That screams fireplace to me.


----------



## 06Sierra

Yeah, we have a wood furnace and it was cranking pretty good.


----------



## Mick76

I TOLD you guys... Ice for friday night!


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1562630 said:


> I TOLD you guys... Ice for friday night!


Get ur sanders ready!!! I'm glad I still have 1/2 yard still in my hopper..


----------



## Moss Man

kev51277;1562641 said:


> Get ur sanders ready!!! I'm glad I still have 1/2 yard still in my hopper..


What? Finally a chance to try out the new Polycaster? WOOHOOO!


----------



## kev51277

Moss Man;1562672 said:


> What? Finally a chance to try out the new Polycaster? WOOHOOO!


Ur gonna like it electric is the way to go. I have a gen 1 and it works great!!


----------



## A&J Landscaping

mercer_me;1562336 said:


> We got about 1/2" tonight. I got called out to put salt out. My road is bare and wet now.


Hey mercer i stayed and went snowmobiling at my buddys house in mercer this weekend what roads do you do in the area his house is on sandy river rd. You guys keep the roads in good shape compared to RI.


----------



## RepoMan207

No ice here, 33-34 overnight with temps going into the 40's during the day...36 by 8 am...nope, no ice here. I'll fill the hopper just in case.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1562686 said:


> No ice here, 33-34 overnight with temps going into the 40's during the day...36 by 8 am...nope, no ice here. I'll the fill the hopper just in case.


Where r u located


----------



## RepoMan207

I live in Standish on the west side of Sebago Lake, but I service Windham.


----------



## kev51277

So L/A is probably getting the same stuff then


----------



## RepoMan207

From what I saw last night, the line was Conway, up to Oxford over to Turner right straight through to Skowheagan..... whether that's what happens or not, who knows. They may have something new for us tonight.


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1562705 said:


> From what I saw last night, the line was Conway, up to Oxford over to Turner right straight through to Skowheagan..... whether that's what happens or not, who knows. They may have something new for us tonight.


I'm north of Turner! I'm headed to the salt shed as I type! Not.


----------



## RepoMan207

Your north of something buddy!


----------



## Moss Man

Weather Bug says straight rain but Accuweather says a bit of freezing rain overnight friday............a "bit".


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't think any of the outlets agree on anything, at any given time. I like the terminology...can you pu that in a measurable definition please?


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1562742 said:


> I don't think any of the outlets agree on anything, at any given time. I like the terminology...can you pu that in a measurable definition please?


Looks like snow teus or Wedsday


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1562809 said:


> Looks like snow teus or Wedsday


I don't see that becoming of anything, it shows "few showers" mid day at 43 degrees...


----------



## mercer_me

A&J Landscaping;1562674 said:


> Hey mercer i stayed and went snowmobiling at my buddy's house in mercer this weekend what roads do you do in the area his house is on sandy river rd. You guys keep the roads in good shape compared to RI.


Who did you stay with? I plow RT.2 mostly and sometimes I plow RT.27. How was the snowmobiling? I went out for a short ride and the trails seamed decent to me.


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1562736 said:


> Your north of something buddy!


I am north of everything! hahahaha

We got 2 inches of snow overnight, supposed to warm up quite a bit this weekend up here as well! mid 30's I hear.


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1563078 said:


> I am north of everything! hahahaha
> 
> We got 2 inches of snow overnight, supposed to warm up quite a bit this weekend up here as well! mid 30's I hear.


You foolish person, you're in Canada, not Maine.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1563083 said:


> You foolish person, you're in Canada, not Maine.


eh........:laughing:tymusic


----------



## bigbadbrad

RepoMan207;1563083 said:


> You foolish person, you're in Canada, not Maine.





Mick76;1563105 said:


> eh........:laughing:tymusic


Bein oui, pass le poutine et Alpine!!


----------



## RepoMan207

Vous êtes un crétin, tu n'as même pas considérer ce droit comme Brad :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

Mine didn't translate that well either lol....Friggin french.


----------



## bigbadbrad

manger la merde cris de talbanac Ryan!! hahaha just kiding


----------



## A&J Landscaping

mercer_me;1562917 said:


> Who did you stay with? I plow RT.2 mostly and sometimes I plow RT.27. How was the snowmobiling? I went out for a short ride and the trails seamed decent to me.


I stayed at my buddy Jole Lanphers house snowmobiling was great we are coming up on the 19th agen for some more if there is still snow.


----------



## mercer_me

A&J Landscaping;1563351 said:


> I stayed at my buddy Jole Lanphers house snowmobiling was great we are coming up on the 19th agen for some more if there is still snow.


I guess I don't know him. I hope we get more snow soon, it would make the trails really good.


----------



## 06Sierra

RepoMan207;1563083 said:


> You foolish person, you're in Canada, not Maine.


I'm sitting about 75 feet from the border line right now.

Brad, for some strange reason my daughter knows all those good french words!


----------



## mercer_me

I had to push back some banks and scrape some ice with the grader today. My boss took a couple pictures of me while I was working.


----------



## snopushin ford

hey nice grader!! spend as much time in it as possible to become efficient. I am the youngest grader operator I know (31) and the average age of a grader guy is in the 50's. You will become very valuable in a few years. How is the deere? we run all cat equipment. Matt


----------



## mercer_me

snopushin ford;1563950 said:


> hey nice grader!! spend as much time in it as possible to become efficient. I am the youngest grader operator I know (31) and the average age of a grader guy is in the 50's. You will become very valuable in a few years. How is the deere? we run all cat equipment. Matt


I'm the youngest grader operator I know. I'm 19 and I have been running a grader quite a bit for about a year now. At the Maine DOT shop I work at, I run the grader 99% of the time. I run it as much as I can so I can get more efficient. I really like this John Deere 670, it goes wicked good and it has a nice cab. But, the grader I ran before this one was 1969 CAT 120. I'd like to try a new CAT to compare it to the John Deere.


----------



## RepoMan207

That's a serious looking piece of equipment Will.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1563399 said:


> I'm sitting about 75 feet from the border line right now.
> 
> Brad, for some strange reason my daughter knows all those good french words!


She must get it from her mother! lol

See you guys, TJ is closer to Canada then me! I am sitting about a mile away right now


----------



## 06Sierra

As the crow flies, my house is about a half mile. I don't have to travel far to work when I am in Fort. We cover Easton and Limestone too. 

I see Fort Kent got a nice crew cab F-150. Most of the ports got one and we get a crappy Taurus!


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1564001 said:


> That's a serious looking piece of equipment Will.


It's a big machine. They say the new John Deere 670s weigh 10k more than the old ones the state had. These new ones are a lot harder to see out of when you're backing up also. Overall I really like this machine.


----------



## kev51277

Anybody no where to get sand in the Brunswick area


----------



## RepoMan207

On a Saturday...Scott Dugas...IF they''re open.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1564447 said:


> On a Saturday...Scott Dugas...IF they''re open.


Where is he located


----------



## RepoMan207

Yarmouth, on E Elm....846-9917


----------



## plowguy43

Driveway was a sheet of ice this AM.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1564582 said:


> Driveway was a sheet of ice this AM.


Happy belated birthday Bobby!


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1564038 said:


> As the crow flies, my house is about a half mile. I don't have to travel far to work when I am in Fort. We cover Easton and Limestone too.
> 
> I see Fort Kent got a nice crew cab F-150. Most of the ports got one and we get a crappy Taurus!


yeah I seen two of them there the otherday, and i have seen a couple explorers also.


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;1564445 said:


> Anybody no where to get sand in the Brunswick area


Try harry crooker across from the topsham fair mall. I'm not sure what they have but thatd be a good place to start


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1564964 said:


> Try harry crooker across from the topsham fair mall. I'm not sure what they have but thatd be a good place to start


They will not load pickup trucks unless its a one ton dump..


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;1565141 said:


> They will not load pickup trucks unless its a one ton dump..


Your right I forgot that. Whorf off the bath road will load pick ups but I don't know if it is still called whorf or not, I know he moved. Not sure if that helps I don't have a spreader but I'd check there


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1565144 said:


> Your right I forgot that. Whorf off the bath road will load pick ups but I don't know if it is still called whorf or not, I know he moved. Not sure if that helps I don't have a spreader but I'd check there


Ok thanks!!


----------



## Mick76

Kev... you go out to Brunswick to sand? I hope your making it worth your while.... why not fill up in L/A before you go? or do you have a lot of accounts there that would require refilling?


----------



## kev51277

I have 3 apt complexes I do out there. It's really not to bad.. Considering I also have one in Richmond and two in bowdoinham..lol. They pay good tho


----------



## Maine_Train

I'm pretty sure Bill Whorff Inc. went out of business. I was trying to find out who might have taken over some of it, but Google Maps, etc. hasn't updated.
Looks like one location would be near Foster's Point Rd., West Bath; not too far from the Brunswick line on State Rd. (Bath Rd. on the Brunswick side of the line.)


----------



## Mick76

Who else is watchin the game?... Go Pats!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1565533 said:


> Who else is watchin the game?... Go Pats!


Me and the old lady are watching it. GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

I am watching DVR'ed gold rush, I think if a bunch of mainers went up there we could do allot better! I only watch the superbowl, other then that i dont watch much sports


----------



## Dewey

Gotta Luv the Pats !!!!


----------



## allagashpm

Watching it but I'm a cowboys fan. And bill whorf did go out of business but I think the site is still there


----------



## Mick76

My wifes getting mad at me because of all the yelling!....LOL... Go Pats!... but that was a rotten call about the strip... forward progress my butt!


----------



## plowguy43

Definitely watchted the game, it was a great one but definitely a defensive game for the pats. The offense did a great job, but it was the Defense who held Houston back (and killed the clock while doing it).

That said, the Ravens are a strong team that has definitely stepped up the last two games (30 seconds left and came back to win in OT!). This weekends game is going to be a good one.


----------



## Mick76

Im worried,,, If we get past the Ravens, we'll either play the falcons or 49rs.... going to be a great game either way but I don't know if I'd bet on the Pats if they were to play the falcons/49rs... I'd be routing for them but I wouldn't bet on them!... how's that for confidence?!


----------



## unhcp

This is what it has come to, just possibilities

http://www.weatherworksinc.com/Monday-weather-discussion


----------



## 06Sierra

I finally got the deflector put on my plow! I used a step droll bit on my air drill. Worked like a charm. Now to get some snow and try it out. The last couple snow falls I couldn't go more than 10mph. If I tried I couldn't see anything past the windshield.


----------



## Mick76

Yupper.........


----------



## Maine_Train

Jeez, I'm kinda hoping this is just the "January thaw" we used to have every year (some of you guys might not be old enough to remember that  ), and not any of that Al Gore stuff.


----------



## plowguy43

Definitely hoping for some snow soon, all this warm air has to be helping with the moisture needed for a storm.


----------



## Mick76

Anyone else getting checks?..... payup


----------



## Dewey

UGH !!!! Can we say Mud !!!!!
Yes I do remember January thaw.... That usually came after a month or two of winter !!!!
As of yet I'm thinking we had maybe 2 weeks.... LOL
Thank gawd we did plow a little, Checks are coming in but the big ones have been cashed and spent.... Looks like the mill is going to get started up soon !!!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1566305 said:


> Anyone else getting checks?..... payup


Yes every two weeks why? ;-)


----------



## allagashpm

We have got some serious mud here, my brother almost got stuck on our road. Once these ruts freeze up it should be interesting.


----------



## kev51277

Snow Wedsday???


----------



## Maine_Train

A _chance_ of snow, anyway. Weather Underground didn't say anything about accumulation, like they did for Saturday (19th) and next Tuesday (22nd). They're saying 1" possible for those dates, at least for around here.


----------



## allagashpm

They said it would probably be plowable on the news tonight, for inland


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1566387 said:


> UGH !!!! Can we say Mud !!!!!
> Yes I do remember January thaw.... That usually came after a month or two of winter !!!!
> As of yet I'm thinking we had maybe 2 weeks.... LOL
> Thank gawd we did plow a little, Checks are coming in but the big ones have been cashed and spent.... Looks like the mill is going to get started up soon !!!


My road is really muddy and rougher than hell. I feel bad for my cousin when it snows again because he plows my road, he is going to have a rough ride when he does. I'm glad I plow hot topped roads. Thumbs Up I'm hoping we get enough snow Wednesday to at least put some salt out. payup

Hey Dewy, I'm going up to Moosehead fishing with the Wood-Mizer dealer this weekend. You want me to send him your way? Thumbs Up


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1566581 said:


> They said it would probably be plowable on the news tonight, for inland


How many inches


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1566690 said:


> How many inches


General 1-3


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1566701 said:


> General 1-3


So probably 8" lol


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1566648 said:


> My road is really muddy and rougher than hell. I feel bad for my cousin when it snows again because he plows my road, he is going to have a rough ride when he does. I'm glad I plow hot topped roads. Thumbs Up I'm hoping we get enough snow Wednesday to at least put some salt out. payup
> 
> Hey Dewy, I'm going up to Moosehead fishing with the Wood-Mizer dealer this weekend. You want me to send him your way? Thumbs Up


I must always be the odd man out..... you guys pretty much all run Fisher... I run a BOSS.... Most people that saw fulltime have a Wood_mizer ....I saw with a Timber Harvestor....
As with the Boss Plow I'm gonna say I would take a Timber Harvestor Over a Wood Mizer anyday... LOL The TH mill is more of a one man saw than a Mizer ,and way faster too !!! But send him over if you want... payup


----------



## plowguy43

That's all Greek to me Dewey LOL.


----------



## Moss Man

Keith Carsen on channel 6 is talking 2" to 4" maybe more if things shift slightly.........


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1566789 said:


> I must always be the odd man out..... you guys pretty much all run Fisher... I run a BOSS.... Most people that saw fulltime have a Wood_mizer ....I saw with a Timber Harvestor....
> As with the Boss Plow I'm gonna say I would take a Timber Harvestor Over a Wood Mizer any day... LOL The TH mill is more of a one man saw than a Mizer and way faster too !!! But send him over if you want... payup


LOL I knew I would get a reaction. But seriously, if you ever want a real mill I'll give him your number. LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine

dewey, I still gotta get up there and get that cedar. Snow tomorrow eh?

and I'm with you on the boss v fisher. :salute:


----------



## ddb maine

Hows the dot job treatin ya will?
Sounds lik your havin a good go of it. Are they keeping you in that volvo rig or was that a temp.
Hows your grandfather doing? I've got some photos of the cub I need to send up to him.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1566948 said:


> LOL I knew I would get a reaction. But seriously, if you ever want a real mill I'll give him your number. LOL Thumbs Up


LOL Thats what I am trying to tell you Will.... I have a better saw now !! I can outsaw a LT 40 any day ... Why dont you come out and try it out 

And Yes I would like it ot snow sooooon


----------



## Moss Man

WCSH6.com says 3" to 6"
Channel 13 says 2" to 4"
Weatherbug says 3" to 5"
Accuweather says 1" to 3"

That's for my region, Androscoggin and Southern Oxford Counties


----------



## Mems

Just another NOAA calls for 3-6 around northern Cumby/Lower Andy.


----------



## Mick76

See you guys.... I posted a nice calm week and now we're getting snow.... your welcome!


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Mike!

Was actually out last night plowing 2 new properties, gotta love the V for busting through some heavy, wet, slushy, icy snowbanks built up from the beginning of the season.


----------



## Maine_Train

kev51277;1566705 said:


> So probably 8" lol


And if the weather people say 8", that means probably 1"-3", right? If there's a chart for that, I'd like a copy.

"And another few inches of '_partly cloudy_' overnight . . . "


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1566954 said:


> Hows the dot job treatin ya will?
> Sounds lik your havin a good go of it. Are they keeping you in that volvo rig or was that a temp.
> 
> Hows your grandfather doing? I've got some photos of the cub I need to send up to him.


My job is going really good. I drive all three trucks that we have at our shop because I'm a fill in driver but, I get the same amount of over time as everybody else. I like the Volvo the best because it's a wheeler and it's an 8 speed and I like it better than an automatic. Since I had run a grader quite a bit before, I run the grader all the time at work. I'm pretty much the only person at my shop that runs the grader. I also run the back hoe most of the time.

My grand father is doing good. I'm sure he would love to see pictures of the Cub.



Dewey;1566972 said:


> LOL Thats what I am trying to tell you Will.... I have a better saw now !! I can outsaw a LT 40 any day ... Why dont you come out and try it out


I'm just giving a hard time. I have never ran mill before but, I have always wanted to. I know a few people that have Wood-Mizers but, I have never watched any body with any thing else.


----------



## unhcp

unhcp;1562380 said:


> Next Wednesday will be some snow maybe rain, then its cold for the weekend and then a few chances at storms says the EURO


I will just toot my own horn on calling this snow!


----------



## plowguy43

Chris buys next round !


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43;1567446 said:


> Chris buys next round !


Seconded! All in favor?


----------



## RepoMan207

Next Tuesday is cold enough to support snow. Sunday's game should be interesting...good teams, bad weather....like I said, should be interesting. Pat's will take it, I'll bet the first round on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

3-5 inland? Fine by me.


----------



## Dewey

It's all good Will.... By all means come out anytime ,,, I'll give you a quick lesson and let you saw !!


----------



## Dewey

I know this is a Plow Forum .... But I figured I would mention that I Finally bought a 4 Sided planer for the mill.... My loader wouldn't lift it . I had to hire a Tow Company to come in and you his Big ramp truck to pull the planer off of my truck and put it into my storage building.....I was really impressed with the pression an operator can have moving heavy equipment.... This machine weighs 10'000 lbs.... I hope that next summer I can have anew building set up for the planer..


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1567493 said:


> It's all good Will.... By all means come out anytime ,,, I'll give you a quick lesson and let you saw !!


I'll have to take you up on that Dewy. I'd love to come down and check out your mill and new planer. I'd love to give it a try. I'd really like to get a LT15 one day just to saw out my own lumber hear and there.


----------



## plowguy43

It's snowing!!!


----------



## RepoMan207

I'll be interested to see how this plays out, I have just over 2" here in Hollis right now.......and it's suppose to go through the night.?.?


----------



## abbottfarm

I thought it had changed and was supposed to peter off this afternoon, with just flurries tonight? Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## RepoMan207

abbottfarm;1568010 said:


> I thought it had changed and was supposed to peter off this afternoon, with just flurries tonight? Maybe I'm wrong though.


Ahyup, you're right.


----------



## Maine_Train

We've got a couple of inches already here, and it's still coming down pretty good. If I go out and put the MM2 on the truck, it'll stop or change to rain, so I'm holding off on that.
All this magic power at my fingertips . . .


----------



## allagashpm

The radar shows it moving north still with the tail end in York county or so. I did a couple drives today but I was waiting for it to stop before I did the rest. 3 or 4 inches in Durham, 3 in harpswell


----------



## abbottfarm

RepoMan207;1568021 said:


> Ahyup, you're right.


Or not, lol...


----------



## Moss Man

We ended up with just under 4" here, it wasn't that wet either.It slowed down at 9pm, probably about over. Good little money maker.


----------



## RepoMan207

Seems like there was more then this in some spots, and others not so much...in either case, $$ good enough for the wallet. 

SNOW TOTALS AS OF 8:00 PM

Westbrook..................4.5"
Gorham.......................5.0"
Saco.............................5.2"
Pownal.........................3.8"
Portsmouth..................3.5"
Rangeley.....................5.0"
Portland.......................4.5"
York.............................4.2"
Lisbon Falls................3.5"
Gray NWS Office........2.4"
Hartford.......................2.3"
Lewiston......................3.0"
Sebago........................2.6"
Augusta......................3.0" 
Brunswick..................4.2"
Kennebunk..................4.5"
Andover.......................4.5"
Westport Island..........4.0"
Farmington...................3.5"
Raymond.....................4.5"
Leeds...........................5.8"
York.............................4.2"
S. Berwick...................4.0"
Otisfield........................3.0"
Randolph......................2.8"
Camden........................2.8"


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1568526 said:


> Seems like there was more then this in some spots, and others not so much...in either case, $$ good enough for the wallet.
> 
> SNOW TOTALS AS OF 8:00 PM
> 
> Westbrook..................4.5"
> Gorham.......................5.0"
> Saco.............................5.2"
> Pownal.........................3.8"
> Portsmouth..................3.5"
> Rangeley.....................5.0"
> Portland.......................4.5"
> York.............................4.2"
> Lisbon Falls................3.5"
> Gray NWS Office........2.4"
> Hartford.......................2.3"
> Lewiston......................3.0"
> Sebago........................2.6"
> Augusta......................3.0"
> Brunswick..................4.2"
> Kennebunk..................4.5"
> Andover.......................4.5"
> Westport Island..........4.0"
> Farmington...................3.5"
> Raymond.....................4.5"
> Leeds...........................5.8"
> York.............................4.2"
> S. Berwick...................4.0"
> Otisfield........................3.0"
> Randolph......................2.8"
> Camden........................2.8"


Hmmmmmm, shows Leeds being the jackpot at 5.8", I live 3 miles from Leed's northern most boundry.


----------



## mercer_me

We got 4" to 5" in Mercer. I'm still ahead of a few people on over time at my shop so, I didn't do much plowing yesterday. I wish I had put sand on my driveway before the snow, it was a sheet of ice. I was slipping and sliding every where and I was going slow.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1568615 said:


> We got 4" to 5" in Mercer. I'm still ahead of a few people on over time at my shop so, I didn't do much plowing yesterday. I wish I had put sand on my driveway before the snow, it was a sheet of ice. I was slipping and sliding every where and I was going slow.


yeah the roads were poor at best down here. seemed like everyone was in a ditch somewhere.
good one though, once and done is very nice.


----------



## Dewey

About 2.5 " here.... Doing one road and the appartments....


----------



## unhcp

even though we didn't get a lot of snow, it was a long storm. It started here at 6am and didn't even stop till about 4, plenty of hours though so I won't complain.


----------



## allagashpm

I started about 5 or 6 and finished around 1. My gravel drives were a night mare they were soft as hell


----------



## Mick76

Get ready for the COLD boys.... Everythings going to freeze SOLID .....


----------



## plowguy43

Can't wait, I'm heading out tonight. The cold air dries up this heavy wet snow and makes it easier to push, basically turns to powder.

I'll post up when I'm back at the house, probably 3am. LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got ~3" here, enough to do 10 out of my 12 driveways $$.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1568944 said:


> Get ready for the COLD boys.... Everythings going to freeze SOLID .....





plowguy43;1568948 said:


> Can't wait, I'm heading out tonight. The cold air dries up this heavy wet snow and makes it easier to push, basically turns to powder.
> 
> I'll post up when I'm back at the house, probably 3am. LOL


Ahyup, cold air is moving in. I'm looking forward to it.

Safe travels Bobby!


----------



## bigbadbrad

another year like last year, only a dusting here


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1568627 said:


> yeah the roads were poor at best down here. seemed like everyone was in a ditch somewhere.
> good one though, once and done is very nice.


The roads were wicked slippery up hear to and there was a lot of people off the road.


----------



## Mick76

bigbadbrad;1569110 said:


> another year like last year, only a dusting here


Looks like your getting yours sat into sunday Brad...channel 6 is calling for 6-8"


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1569669 said:


> Looks like your getting yours sat into sunday Brad...channel 6 is calling for 6-8"


Yup, looks like a northern region event.


----------



## Moss Man

We must be about due for a meet?


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1569057 said:


> Ahyup, cold air is moving in. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Safe travels Bobby!


Thanks buddy, all went well the roads were really dry last night. I made it home by 3:30am, then woke up at 6am to get ready for work. I'm a friggin zombie today.

Tonight I have to head back out, just got another 3 properties- Casco, Newfield, Paris, I'm up to 19 (I think). It would be an "banner" year if we got a lot of storms this yearpayup


----------



## bigbadbrad

Mick76;1569669 said:


> Looks like your getting yours sat into sunday Brad...channel 6 is calling for 6-8"


yup, I hope for it! have been awhile since a plowable event! And we lost all our snow with that heat wave we had last week, rode my RMK back from the shop tonight on the trails and there was not enough snow to cool it, temp light come on, but before it did it pulled hard! haha now we just need snow


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1569711 said:


> We must be about due for a meet?


Ayhup, that should be in near future.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1569726 said:


> Thanks buddy, all went well the roads were really dry last night. I made it home by 3:30am, then woke up at 6am to get ready for work. I'm a friggin zombie today.
> 
> Tonight I have to head back out, just got another 3 properties- Casco, Newfield, Paris, I'm up to 19 (I think). It would be an "banner" year if we got a lot of storms this yearpayup


That's awesome Thumbs Up. Now if we can just get the tides to turn for the rest of the winter! payup


----------



## allagashpm

Is there something I'm missing in the forecast? Calling for 1-2 possible tonight. I have seen at least ten plows today in Brunswick. Are guys getting antsy or is there a storm?


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1570311 said:


> Is there something I'm missing in the forecast? Calling for 1-2 possible tonight. I have seen at least ten plows today in Brunswick. Are guys getting antsy or is there a storm?


North of us will get alittle, nothing really down here..... Far northern maine has a winter storm advisory and they're expecting 4-6"....(brads doing the happy dance!...:redbounce)


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ryan, question, I notice everyone around here with their polycasters run straight salt, or magic, do you run sand through yours? Enough power?


----------



## plowguy43

Mike how far north? Like Bangor area or "northern" Maine


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bangors not expecting any 4-6"... If we do get it I can let you know Bobby.


----------



## plowguy43

Cool thanks!


----------



## Mick76

Here's what channel 6 states......


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1570339 said:


> Ryan, question, I notice everyone around here with their polycasters run straight salt, or magic, do you run sand through yours? Enough power?


I've run nothing but mix through it thus far. More then enough juice. I had a yard in there for about a week, it sucked up some moisture from a few days of warm weather, and rain...it spit it right out on command. Thumbs Up


----------



## kev51277

Looking to trade polycaster long chute for short chute


----------



## bigbadbrad

Mick76;1570324 said:


> North of us will get alittle, nothing really down here..... Far northern maine has a winter storm advisory and they're expecting 4-6"....(brads doing the happy dance!...:redbounce)


Haha yup I heard 6-8 for us all the way up here, we alredy got about 4". Been awhile since we had a plowable event!


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1570761 said:


> Looking to trade polycaster long chute for short chute


So that's you...best of luck. I would think that's a tall order. You might consider posting a thread....maybe someone here on PS is in the market.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1571111 said:


> So that's you...best of luck. I would think that's a tall order. You might consider posting a thread....maybe someone here on PS is in the market.


Wt do u mean "so that's you??"


----------



## mercer_me

I just got home from fishing up to Moosehead and they got 6" up there and there is only a dusting hear in Mercer.


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1571152 said:


> Wt do u mean "so that's you??"


I've seen your ad on CL for awhile now.


----------



## allagashpm

Accuweather calling for 3-6 tomorrow night into Tuesday


----------



## Mick76

cumberland, york, lincoln, and sadahoc are under a winter weather watch and calling for 4-8 monday night through 6 pm tues


----------



## allagashpm

Mick76;1571302 said:


> cumberland, york, lincoln, and sadahoc is under a winter weather watch and calling for 4-8 monday night through 6 pm tues


I wish there was a way to "like" posts


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1571319 said:


> I wish there was a way to "like" posts


Their is!! Start a FB page.. "Maine Snow Plowing"


----------



## ddb maine

Bobby, I can give you tabs on the newfield site if you need it. Its the next town over from me, though with the mountains(hills) theres no direct route so its a 30 min ride... Just figured I'd mention.


----------



## Mick76

channel 13


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1571489 said:


> Bobby, I can give you tabs on the newfield site if you need it. Its the next town over from me, though with the mountains(hills) theres no direct route so its a 30 min ride... Just figured I'd mention.


I may take you up on that its over an hour away from me.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1571714 said:


> I may take you up on that its over an hour away from me.


Sounds good I'll let you know.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1571557 said:


> channel 13


I would love life if we got that 3", I'm just finishing my invoices for the last storm. I'd love to have another one to bill this week.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm hoping we get enough snow so I can at least salt and it would be really great if it comes before 7:00 am so I can get some over time. payup


----------



## OrganicsL&L

NOAA currently saying 3-5" for greater Portland, less as you move inland. Looks like another 10 hour/ 5" event. Except this one will be lite and fluffy!

Anybody hearing anything more about the storm Friday Night?

Good luck and keep the shiny side up!


----------



## RepoMan207

Damn Skippy, this was an unexpected surprise to begin with....now it's even better.

.


----------



## allagashpm

Should be wrapped up early evening tomorrow they said. I'm in the 3-6 band which is nice. Gonna be real fluffy haha


----------



## ddb maine

Looking at radar i have a hard time seeing us getting anything out of this.... unless it curls back around or pushes north upon hitting the ocean...


----------



## ddb maine

They are all saying 6-12 for this area... we shall see.


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1572503 said:


> Looking at radar i have a hard time seeing us getting anything out of this.... unless it curls back around or pushes north upon hitting the ocean...


A norlun trough isn't something you see as much on radar / satellite. From my understanding they only become clearly visible once all the conditions come together. Soooo, it's a matter of predicting the conditions, and where they're going to setup in order to predict the forecast. Take all that with a grain of salt...I failed science (I was too busy experimenting with hydroponics.).


----------



## GMCHD plower

Maybe it'll jump north and yall' can share some with myself and Brad?


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1572703 said:


> Maybe it'll jump north and yall' can share some with myself and Brad?


I agree! Haha just got done cleaning all the drifting up from sundays storm! The winds were blowing hard! And could use some more snow for the RMK, got it running! need some deep powder to test it out in now!


----------



## allagashpm

Nothin so far not even flurries...


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1572648 said:


> A norlun trough isn't something you see as much on radar / satellite. From my understanding they only become clearly visible once all the conditions come together. Soooo, it's a matter of predicting the conditions, and where they're going to setup in order to predict the forecast. Take all that with a grain of salt...I failed science (I was too busy experimenting with hydroponics.).


Yeah I'm seeing that now... Though everyone has dropped us all down to nil...
Its just spinning off the coast, if it had been over us we would be getting some serious snow!
Hey they were only off by 60 miles or so.

If only we could all have that level of error.

" Oh you wanted your house built in the white mountains?!?! I thought you said downtown Lewiston!"


----------



## allagashpm

I just watched channel 8, its crazy how they just.blow it off like its nothing and they werent completely wrong. They said we might get 1-3 on the coast but I doubt it. Oh well


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1572899 said:


> " Oh you wanted your house built in the white mountains?!?! I thought you said downtown Lewiston!"


LOLOLOL!... Have I got some land for you!.....LOLOLOL


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1572902 said:


> LOLOLOL!... Have I got some land for you!.....LOLOLOL


Oh I bet you do!, We could call it Weathermen Builders. "Like your local weather forecast, only with houses!" See if we get any calls for that!

hah


----------



## ddb maine

allagashpm;1572900 said:


> I just watched channel 8, its crazy how they just.blow it off like its nothing and they werent completely wrong. They said we might get 1-3 on the coast but I doubt it. Oh well


I wouldn't even be able to look people in the eye... I'd be absolutely embarrassed. Honestly I'd probably pay to have snow trucked in from the arctic.. Here's your 6-12 Ma'am, my appologies. Nooooo the polar ice caps aren't melting, meteorologist have just been wrong a lot this year!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1572902 said:


> LOLOLOL!... Have I got some land for you!.....LOLOLOL


I can just picture you doing the happy dance right now since this storm passed us! :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1573057 said:


> I can just picture you doing the happy dance right now since this storm passed us!


I didn't want to gloat but since you brought it up!......:redbounce


----------



## plowguy43

Karma is a female dog


----------



## RepoMan207

ddb maine;1572899 said:


> Yeah I'm seeing that now... Though everyone has dropped us all down to nil...
> Its just spinning off the coast, if it had been over us we would be getting some serious snow!
> Hey they were only off by 60 miles or so.
> 
> If only we could all have that level of error.
> 
> " Oh you wanted your house built in the white mountains?!?! I thought you said downtown Lewiston!"


Lmao :laughing: That's awesome!



Mick76;1573061 said:


> I didn't want to gloat but since you brought it up!......:redbounce


Ya! Stop gettin' ya groove on already!


----------



## Mick76

Fridays storm is going out to sea to the south of us........ at least that's what channel 13 and weather underground is saying today.......


----------



## RepoMan207

We shall see.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan , is that from accuweather?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1573294 said:


> Ryan , is that from accuweather?


Ahyup..sure is.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mick76;1573275 said:


> Fridays storm is going out to sea to the south of us........ at least that's what channel 13 and weather underground is saying today.......


Was that the noon weather, this morning they said it was still tracking this way.... then again they said we should still get 1-3 before the last storm was over


----------



## RepoMan207

WGME:


> Our next chance for snow will arrive Friday night into Saturday with a storm passing south of us. It's a track sensitive storm, so I'd urge folks to stay tuned in the coming days.


They can't tell 3 hours before...let alone 3 days before.....


----------



## allagashpm

Ch 6 said it will probably stay to the south of us. So I'm thinking 4-6 in the county


----------



## abbottfarm

We'll probably either get dumped on or it will miss us all together like this last storm did...I don't think they know what is going to happen until it's already done.


----------



## plowguy43

The last few storms hit harder than they predicted and were supposed to stay south so it may be something. This last storm they called completely wrong.


----------



## mercer_me

It was sunny all day hear in Mercer. I'm really hoping we get a lot of snow on Friday.


----------



## Maine_Train

mercer_me;1573804 said:


> I'm really hoping we get a lot of snow on Friday.


I could maybe make that happen by taking the plow off my truck, but you might be too far from here for it to really affect your weather. Plus it's too long a haul for you to come down and help me put the dang thang back on. 
Just kidding.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1573804 said:


> It was sunny all day hear in Mercer. I'm really hoping we get a lot of snow on Friday.


It's not looking good.


----------



## 06Sierra

There isn't much forecast for up here either. I would like to see a little to try out the deflector I put on last week.


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1573854 said:


> There isn't much forecast for up here either. I would like to see a little to try out the deflector I put on last week.


I might dig out the reserve funds and take a quick flight to Florida keys for a little fishing Thumbs Up! Screw this nonsense!


----------



## 06Sierra

That sounds like a plan! I'll have to call in sick to work.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

This far out, the last storm was trending up in amounts.....this one is now forcast to be nothing.....blizzard warnings will go up Friday afternoon....if it happens, I called it!


----------



## unhcp

Put the plow on take the plow off put the plow take the plow off put the plow on..... use the plow take the plow off put the plow on take the plow off


----------



## jrs.landscaping

unhcp;1573983 said:


> Put the plow on take the plow off put the plow take the plow off put the plow on..... use the plow take the plow off put the plow on take the plow off


:laughing:

We gave up the idea of taking them off, they'll come off in March.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby,
Remember that building I was telling you about at lunch that I wanted to flip?..... Just heard back today they accepted my offer!... Let the money making begin! As a matter of fact, I might have it sold already... LOL first flip in 6 years....easy $ payup ... Ive got the itch now for more!


----------



## andcon83

I had a high temp. of -3 today!!!


----------



## bigbadbrad

andcon83;1574527 said:


> I had a high temp. of -3 today!!!


sounds like a heat wave to me! I dont think it got much above -10 deg FARHENETT up here today! haha


----------



## JPMAKO

*Relocation*

Sorry for posting this in the weather forum,
The Wife and I are contemplating relocation. We are sick of NY. I am married and have two dogs (No Children) I own a Landscape construction and maintenance business and my wife works in the cosmetic industry as a Quality Assurance Manager. My family owns a home with a decent amount of property outside the town of Bucksport, Me. If we were to relocate this would be our most viable option at this point and both agree that it seems like it would be a nice place to live. We have only been there once (last summer) and loved it but did not research anything important like jobs and such while we were there. We also did not interact with a lot of people because we had a lot of work to do at the house so it was not like a vacation in the sense that we could just go out and mingle with the locals. I would greatly appreciate it if anyone living in that area could tell me more about the living conditions as well as (jobs, schools, gun laws, overall mindset of the people)? 
I personally do not want to give anything up or walk away from anything that I have. I have built a life here, have family here, made many friends, am a volunteer firefighter and own a fairly successful business but times are changing and I like having options. If I cannot sustain my way of life or live as a free man where I am, I am willing to sacrifice and make some changes while I still can.
Thank You for any insight!


----------



## Mick76

JPMAKO;1574657 said:


> Sorry for posting this in the weather forum,
> The Wife and I are contemplating relocation. We are sick of NY. I am married and have two dogs (No Children) I own a Landscape construction and maintenance business and my wife works in the cosmetic industry as a Quality Assurance Manager. My family owns a home with a decent amount of property outside the town of Bucksport, Me. If we were to relocate this would be our most viable option at this point and both agree that it seems like it would be a nice place to live. We have only been there once (last summer) and loved it but did not research anything important like jobs and such while we were there. We also did not interact with a lot of people because we had a lot of work to do at the house so it was not like a vacation in the sense that we could just go out and mingle with the locals. I would greatly appreciate it if anyone living in that area could tell me more about the living conditions as well as (jobs, schools, gun laws, overall mindset of the people)?
> I personally do not want to give anything up or walk away from anything that I have. I have built a life here, have family here, made many friends, am a volunteer firefighter and own a fairly successful business but times are changing and I like having options. If I cannot sustain my way of life or live as a free man where I am, I am willing to sacrifice and make some changes while I still can.
> Thank You for any insight!


small town of 5000 residents or so and is close to bangor and ellsworth... bangor is (I believe) the 3rd largest "city" in maine and has alot of things while ellsworth has alot of seasonal tourists in the summer..thats about all i can add.....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

@ JPMAKO

If you have a lawnsite account, go to the Maine thread and ask the same question. Jason from McFarland lawn is from that area and can probably tell you all about it.


----------



## plowguy43

Taxes and lots of them, higher than average fuel prices (mass and NH are far less) economy is pretty bad but not horrible, low violence, nice people for the most part, property values are low but cost of living isn't, but is a fairly nice place. I wouldn't move here expecting to get away from the stresses of your current business as there will be a lot of competition in that field and probably get paid less than where you live now.

Just what I've noticed over the years since moving here from mass


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1574273 said:


> Bobby,
> Remember that building I was telling you about at lunch that I wanted to flip?..... Just heard back today they accepted my offer!... Let the money making begin! As a matter of fact, I might have it sold already... LOL first flip in 6 years....easy $ payup ... Ive got the itch now for more!


Damn man congrats! Onto the next one LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Sounds like no snow Saturday and rain next weak.


----------



## Mick76

Love this cold!!!!!!


----------



## Mick76

Bobby..... http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3568370592.html


----------



## Maine_Train

Mick76;1575246 said:


> Love this cold!!!!!!


And the wind?









It's kinda healthy, though, because all the germs are frozen.


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like next Thursday before we get anything here.


----------



## RepoMan207

Yup, this officially sucks.


----------



## 06Sierra

I would much rather see snow than this cold! - 30 wind chill is for the birds.


----------



## Mick76

Ice is a comin!


----------



## RepoMan207

06Sierra;1576636 said:


> I would much rather see snow than this cold! - 30 wind chill is for the birds.


I think you mean penguins. 

Speaking of foul...I have these ducks that come swimming by on the lake everyday like clock work, once at noon, and again around 3. Until today, I hadn't seen them for about a week, and they were waddling on the road instead of swimming in the lake. Even they didn't want freeze their balls off.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I'm probably in the minority, I am fine without it snowing phones been ringing for so much other work!


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1576684 said:


> I'm probably in the minority, I am fine without it snowing phones been rining for so much other work!


Im right there with ya!


----------



## 06Sierra

We have damn geese in the spring and most of the summer. Good exercise for the dog though. She is always chasing them off.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1575433 said:


> Bobby..... http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3568370592.html


Thanks bud


----------



## plowguy43

Mik-just picked up 3 more properties from that link, all bank owned.

Anyone in the North Anson or Old Town area should respond.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1577093 said:


> Mik-just picked up 3 more properties from that link, all bank owned.
> 
> Anyone in the North Anson or Old Town area should respond.


Thought it would be right up your alley!... Now you owe me lunch and a frosty one!...LOL


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1577093 said:


> Mik-just picked up 3 more properties from that link, all bank owned.
> 
> Anyone in the North Anson or Old Town area should respond.


I'm about a half hour from North Anson and a guy I work live lives in Emden (one town over). I'll try to keep you updated.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1577093 said:


> Mik-just picked up 3 more properties from that link, all bank owned.
> 
> Anyone in the North Anson or Old Town area should respond.


Whats he looking for Bobby? After the storm or?


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1577508 said:


> Whats he looking for Bobby? After the storm or?


I would say after the storm since theyre foreclosed homes......


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, Could you pm me your bankers info? I'd like to possibly look at a few of the foreclosures to purchase......


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya thanks Mick, emailed them and asked about Old Town, we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Mick76

Also putting a feeler out there guys... Im looking to buy a camper in good shape. Needs to have a slide and bunks. If you or if you know someone thats looking to sell, send them my way.


----------



## plowguy43

I'll sell you mine ;-)


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1577520 said:


> Bobby, Could you pm me your bankers info? I'd like to possibly look at a few of the foreclosures to purchase......


Sure I'll send you a PM in April after the last storm lol


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1577864 said:


> Sure I'll send you a PM in April after the last storm lol


LOL... Aprils fine, as Ive already bought one and im probably going to be buying another one this week....payup ... Im not sure if they put theirs in the MLS system or not... if they do ive already seen them and they are asking too much (I just don't know which ones are theirs)...if not then id like to talk to them


----------



## Mick76

I'll sign a non compete if it would ease your mind...LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1577879 said:


> I'll sign a non compete if it would ease your mind...LOL


Its not that, I don't want them to sell before the season is over haha.

Some are listed and others aren't.


----------



## Mick76

anyone of you plastic lovers have a need for this?....http://maine.craigslist.org/bar/3562264037.html


----------



## kev51277

Looks like snow Monday into Tuesday..


----------



## Mick76

yupper....


----------



## RepoMan207

...yeah, for now. Media hype, they'll raise and lower it until it's a a possible snow flurry event lol.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah then rain wed/thurs


----------



## Mick76

Alba or Longoria?


----------



## Mick76

updated........


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1578453 said:


> updated........


They are already dropping snow totals!!


----------



## kev51277

I no this is not about plowing but does any one know where I can get an ar15??


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1578549 said:


> I no this is not about plowing but does any one know where I can get an ar15??


Is that a joke?


----------



## kev51277

NEUSWEDE;1578556 said:


> Is that a joke?


Why would that b a joke?? I can't find a reasonably priced rifle anywhere so why not try here??


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1578563 said:


> Why would that b a joke?? I can't find a reasonably priced rifle anywhere so why not try here??


You must not watch the news! Howell's in Gray. Hard to find used ones unless you know of someone.


----------



## kev51277

NEUSWEDE;1578571 said:


> You must not watch the news! Howell's in Gray. Hard to find used ones unless you know of someone.


Thanks ill check there tomorrow!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Good luck finding an AR or even parts to build one right now. If you can find something, expect to pay more than it's worth. Ammo is going for a dollar plus a round, mags are going for double or more of what they should be.


----------



## kev51277

06Sierra;1578622 said:


> Good luck finding an AR or even parts to build one right now. If you can find something, expect to pay more than it's worth. Ammo is going for a dollar plus a round, mags are going for double or more of what they should be.


Well hopefully this band does no go through.. Because if it don't the market will be flooded with rifles and they will b cheap!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1578628 said:


> Well hopefully this band does no go through.. Because if it don't the market will be flooded with rifles and they will b cheap!!


Ha keep dreaming on that. Gun and ammo have gone up since Obama took office because he has been anti gun since the begining. if you think back, as soon as he was elected there was a shortage on bullets because people stock piled ammo in fear of him banning it. I doubt there will ever be flood of rifles, people are turning in guns for $100 gift cards, if there isn't a flood now it isn't going to ever get better.


----------



## kev51277

Just sucks gun shops r selling 500 dollar rifles for 1100 n their garbage


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1578678 said:


> Just sucks gun shops r selling 500 dollar rifles for 1100 n their garbage


Have to be patient to get a deal. Look religiously at cabelas consignment/used section never know what will turn up there, Have had friends who have got some smoking deals.


----------



## kev51277

I call there every day lol I think their gettin pissed.. But thanks for the info bud I will keep checking there


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1578687 said:


> I call there every day lol I think their gettin pissed.. But thanks for the info bud I will keep checking there


I found one for $615 on the cape, picking up on Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## kev51277

RepoMan207;1578743 said:


> I found one for $615 on the cape, picking up on Tuesday hopefully.


U wanna sell it lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE

so I have searched and searched and searched now I'll ask here, anyone know of a place in southern maine that does chroming and big enough for a bumper?


----------



## Mems

Check a few of the gun shops up a little further north. Your gonna pay a killing ie.30-40 percent more but you can find them. 

Howell's probably wont have anymore, a went in about a month ago and he had two. One painted green and it was about a grand and the other was a rock river arms at $1200. Im guessing they are both gone.

They didnt treat me well the last time i rolled in there so they will never see my business again but maybe someone else can have better luck.


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1578791 said:


> so I have searched and searched and searched now I'll ask here, anyone know of a place in southern maine that does chroming and big enough for a bumper?


Not in Maine, but I used wade technology out of nj back when I was doing marine hardware, cheap, fast, and great work.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

RepoMan207;1578804 said:


> Not in Maine, but I used wade technology out of nj back when I was doing marine hardware, cheap, fast, and great work.


Thanks ill try them


----------



## RepoMan207

kev51277;1578747 said:


> U wanna sell it lol


Um, no....heallll no.


----------



## bigbadbrad

your gunna laugh but i got my ar15 at walmart! It is a DPMS, base model, no forward assist, and no dust cover, but it shoots good, and for the price was a good deal.


----------



## kev51277

bigbadbrad;1578843 said:


> your gunna laugh but i got my ar15 at walmart! It is a DPMS, base model, no forward assist, and no dust cover, but it shoots good, and for the price was a good deal.


Actually Walmart has great deals on them when their in stock..they sell a nice sig sauer m400


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;1579051 said:


> Actually Walmart has great deals on them when their in stock..they sell a nice sig sauer m400


I am not positive but I don't think they are selling ars any more. 
Calling for 1-3 tonight..skeptical but we shall see


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1579117 said:


> I am not positive but I don't think they are selling ars any more.
> Calling for 1-3 tonight..skeptical but we shall see


Auburn store does


----------



## Maine_Train

allagashpm;1579117 said:


> Calling for 1-3 tonight..skeptical but we shall see


I don't know about you, but I think I could do without the forecasted "ice pellets" or rain or any of the other slop afterwards.
You're about 42 (road) miles due west of us, so that could make a big difference, too.


----------



## ddb maine

NEUSWEDE;1578556 said:


> Is that a joke?


HAHAH:laughing:


----------



## ddb maine

kev51277;1579051 said:


> Actually Walmart has great deals on them when their in stock..they sell a nice sig sauer m400


they also have excellent deals on ammo when they have it.

Luck of the draw these days. Just keep looking and when you see it you'd better buy it if its at all reasonable.


----------



## allagashpm

Maine_Train;1579389 said:


> I don't know about you, but I think I could do without the forecasted "ice pellets" or rain or any of the other slop afterwards.
> You're about 42 (road) miles due west of us, so that could make a big difference, too.


Yeah definitely. Wishing I had a sander now..I think springtime I will look for a tailgate spreader just in case. I've got about 2 inches at the house now, supposed to be going until about 130. My bad about the ars at Walmart, I heard something about them pulling them but it must have been select stores. I went fishing on little sebago Saturday, the Walmart in windham had 3 boxes of 40 cal on the shelf, and a ton of bare spots.


----------



## ddb maine

Bobby I have a tween 3 and 4 inches at my place I would imagine Newfield is no different


----------



## mercer_me

We got a dusty last night in Mercer. I had to go out and salt at 7:00 last night.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1579812 said:


> Bobby I have a tween 3 and 4 inches at my place I would imagine Newfield is no different


 Thanks bud I appreciate it!

Anyone know if Bangor area got anything?


----------



## PlowMan03

I got a dusting here in the Blue Hill area so I'm sure Bangor got about the same


----------



## plowguy43

Thank you!


----------



## Mick76

snow totals per NOAA...... http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## Maine_Train

I think this was some of the driest stuff yet this year. I was thinking I coulda used a leaf blower to clear off the deck and steps this morning. (Yeah, I'm easily amused.)

And now a 50-60-70% chance of rain through Thursday. Blech.


----------



## Mick76

Ryan,
Are u fishin?


----------



## Big Dog D

ddb maine;1579416 said:


> Luck of the draw these days. Just keep looking and when you see it *you'd better buy it *if its at all reasonable.


Before some one changes their mind.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1579977 said:


> Ryan,
> Are u fishin?


Thumbs Up Almost! I'm debating even touching this crap...there is barely anything there....loading up the sander today just in case, then heading to Boston this afternoon.


----------



## allagashpm

We got 2 or 3 inches. Did my lot but no resis, figured they'd be pissed if I plowed two inches when tomo is gonna be 48


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bobby Bangor got zilch, nada, none.


----------



## mercer_me

Got my patrol truck all chained up and loaded. Bring on the ice.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1580312 said:


> Bobby Bangor got zilch, nada, none.


Thanks bud, saved me some hours but obviously that means less cash.



mercer_me said:


> Got my patrol truck all chained up and loaded. Bring on the ice.


Will I was out until 2pm last night. Around 11:30 I was in Standish on my way to Newfield and as I turned off route 25 onto route 11 my truck went sideways on me. I could barely get traction moving forward. 4x4 didn't do anything (actually made it a little worse). I couldn't believe how bad the roads were last night, literally a sheet of ice like a flick of the switch.

I was stuck doing 20-25mph the whole way out and back. On the way back going down a hill, the truck headed towards the side and there was no way to stop it. I had to drop my blade which stopped me from going into the ditch, and thankfully I was able to use it to guide the truck back onto the road by angling it and driving forward since I couldn't get traction in reverse.

Made it home safe though, ready for a big snowfallpayup


----------



## 06Sierra

The roads were nothing but ice here this morning. I couldn't believe they had school!! The town sanded, but it was all in one lane. I have driven in a lot of nasty stuff before and this was some of the worst to be on.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1581043 said:


> Will I was out until 2pm last night. Around 11:30 I was in Standish on my way to Newfield and as I turned off route 25 onto route 11 my truck went sideways on me. I could barely get traction moving forward. 4x4 didn't do anything (actually made it a little worse). I couldn't believe how bad the roads were last night, literally a sheet of ice like a flick of the switch.
> 
> I was stuck doing 20-25mph the whole way out and back. On the way back going down a hill, the truck headed towards the side and there was no way to stop it. I had to drop my blade which stopped me from going into the ditch, and thankfully I was able to use it to guide the truck back onto the road by angling it and driving forward since I couldn't get traction in reverse.
> 
> Made it home safe though, ready for a big snowfallpayup





06Sierra;1581257 said:


> The roads were nothing but ice here this morning. I couldn't believe they had school!! The town sanded, but it was all in one lane. I have driven in a lot of nasty stuff before and this was some of the worst to be on.


I started salting at 11:30 last night and didn't stop until around 10:00 this morning. One of our trucks broke down so, we had to make two routs out of the three routs we normally do. I had a single axle truck and by the time I finished my extra long rout I was about out of salt and it was wicked squirly with no weight in the body. One of our trucks went down a hill sideways but got straitened out and made it down okay. There was quite a few cars off the road but, it was because they were driving to fast for the conditions. They canceled school in my area, wich made my life easier. Over all it wasn't to bad of a night. I just like the 8 hours of over time I got. payup


----------



## Dewey

Well..... Had a first today..... I was out sanding and the sander bound up... Come to find out two of the cross bars on the spreader chain broke..... I guess it's time for a new bed chain.... I guess I can't complain I bought it new 14 yrs ago... and it has spread at least a 1000 yds....I took out 2 more links on the bed chain and replaced the spinner shaft and bearings I guess tommorrow I will be chain shopping !!!! ANyone have any Ideas ?? Gonna call Fisher and there is a place locally that specializes in them I'm gonaa call them too..


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Dewey;1581528 said:


> Well..... Had a first today..... I was out sanding and the sander bound up... Come to find out two of the cross bars on the spreader chain broke..... I guess it's time for a new bed chain.... I guess I can't complain I bought it new 14 yrs ago... and it has spread at least a 1000 yds....I took out 2 more links on the bed chain and replaced the spinner shaft and bearings I guess tommorrow I will be chain shopping !!!! ANyone have any Ideas ?? Gonna call Fisher and there is a place locally that specializes in them I'm gonaa call them too..


Call coastal metal fab in Topsham they make Downeaster and I know they have a bunch of different widths in stock.


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;1581528 said:


> Well..... Had a first today..... I was out sanding and the sander bound up... Come to find out two of the cross bars on the spreader chain broke..... I guess it's time for a new bed chain.... I guess I can't complain I bought it new 14 yrs ago... and it has spread at least a 1000 yds....I took out 2 more links on the bed chain and replaced the spinner shaft and bearings I guess tommorrow I will be chain shopping !!!! ANyone have any Ideas ?? Gonna call Fisher and there is a place locally that specializes in them I'm gonaa call them too..


Dewey,
i replaced a bed chain this summer thinking it was at the end of its life... come to find out the new chain i put on is basically the same length of the one i took off!.....oh well its yours if you dont mind buying 2 links for it as i cut it off.... I believe its 14.25" in width.. i think the chain # is 677a or something like that


----------



## Moss Man

6am 54 degrees and wind driven rain.........


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1581855 said:


> 6am 54 degrees and wind driven rain.........


Yup mud season again at my house.


----------



## unhcp

snow sunday afternoon/night, right during the 49ers running over the ravens


----------



## plowguy43

Noticed they were watching something for Tuesday as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Moss Man

If snow comes it comes, I'm done hoping and crossing fingers.


----------



## kev51277

unhcp;1581987 said:


> snow sunday afternoon/night, right during the 49ers running over the ravens


Have u heard how much


----------



## unhcp

kev51277;1582049 said:


> Have u heard how much


i heard 2-4 and 3-5


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1582033 said:


> If snow comes it comes, I'm done hoping and crossing fingers.


Sounds like this man could use a beer


----------



## bigbadbrad

feilds are bare up here now! It hit 54 up here in Fort Kent today! Water is running like spring, this is really screwy weather! Dont like it one bit, I wish this was snow not rain we would have been buried today!


----------



## 06Sierra

Same here Brad. The stream behind my place is at spring time levels. The only snow on the ground is the pikes from plowing.


----------



## Mick76

Looks like they are calling for a few inches sunday night but not on tuesday anymore.......


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1582470 said:


> feilds are bare up here now! It hit 54 up here in Fort Kent today! Water is running like spring, this is really screwy weather! Dont like it one bit, I wish this was snow not rain we would have been buried today!


It's the same way around hear. I spent my whole day digging ice and slush out of ditches and culverts so the water isn't running down the road. Tomorrow I'm going to clean a few ditches with the grader.


----------



## Maine_Train

Looks like "cooling off" again around here (didn't see much above 34° F in the forecast), and still kinda windy.
We lost power this morning because of the wind. Glad we have an automatic generator. (La Wife doesn't want to be without her coffee, and neither do I.)

As Mick said, Wunderground doesn't mention snow on Tuesday any more, but does say 70% chance for Sunday night, with accumulations of up to 7" possible. That's a big change from when I looked at it this afternoon. 
"Plowable event!"


----------



## Moss Man

I'm not giving one consious thought about it until the ole lady looks out the window and says, " honey, there's 6" of snow on the ground, shouldn't you be thinking about putting the plow on and loading the sander?"


----------



## kev51277

Ch6 said 1-3 this am


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1582725 said:


> I'm not giving one consious thought about it until the ole lady looks out the window and says, " honey, there's 6" of snow on the ground, shouldn't you be thinking about putting the plow on and loading the sander?"


Thats the maine spirit!!
A buddy in town, older good ol boy, whenever I see him... Hows it going?!? " Old and fat mike, old and fat"

:laughing:


----------



## unhcp

I'd say right now 2-4 for SE MA and the Cape and 1-3 for everyone else from the NY /CT line. BOS might see a little more as the storm bombs out as it heads north. Maine looks like it's the winner as it will really get going by the time this system get's up there


----------



## plowguy43

The state could really use a large storm right about now, not just plowing but for EVERYTHING


----------



## Mick76

Maine_Train;1582664 said:


> Looks like "cooling off" again around here (didn't see much above 34° F in the forecast), and still kinda windy.
> We lost power this morning because of the wind. Glad we have an automatic generator. (La Wife doesn't want to be without her coffee, and neither do I.)
> 
> As Mick said, Wunderground doesn't mention snow on Tuesday any more, but does say 70% chance for Sunday night, with accumulations of up to 7" possible. That's a big change from when I looked at it this afternoon.
> "Plowable event!"


7"? wow...... wunderground is only calling for 1" maybe 2" in auburn.... and I hope that goes out to sea...LOL


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1583015 said:


> 7"? wow...... wunderground is only calling for 1" maybe 2" in auburn.... and I hope that goes out to sea...LOL


Me too lol


----------



## Moss Man

It's like East Coast vs West Coast. ......Contract vs Per Storm.....there's gonna be a rumble! "Why I otta smack that contract grin right off ya face."


----------



## kev51277

Moss Man;1583090 said:


> It's like East Coast vs West Coast. ......Contract vs Per Storm.....there's gonna be a rumble! "Why I otta smack that contract grin right off ya face."


Don't b hatin on us contract guys!!!!


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1583450 said:


> Don't b hatin on us contract guys!!!!


Kev I forgot is your company four seasons?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1583485 said:


> Kev I forgot is your company four seasons?


Yes sir.. Out of lewiston..


----------



## Mick76

I passed you the other day i think on minot ave


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1583516 said:


> I passed you the other day i think on minot ave


I was probably gettin sand at Petros...


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1583530 said:


> I was probably gettin sand at Petros...


Ya I like those guys there but they dont put crap for salt in their sand. but they are the cheapest around for loaded sand. Have you tired Drilliens Hardware? I see they sell sand also but have never checked out their prices.....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1583550 said:


> Ya I like those guys there but they dont put crap for salt in their sand. but they are the cheapest around for loaded sand. Have you tired Drilliens Hardware? I see they sell sand also but have never checked out their prices.....


No I haven't tried them. Where are they located?


----------



## Mick76

sabattus street


----------



## kev51277

How far up?? Before or after mixers


----------



## Mick76

just past the intersection of pond road...drilliens true value


----------



## kev51277

Ohhh ok!! How much per yard


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1583615 said:


> just past the intersection of pond road...drilliens true value


Do u still wanna meet up to look at those properties for mowing


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1583617 said:


> Ohhh ok!! How much per yard


I dont know how much per yard.. they just started doing it this year. I make my own and keep it on my sites


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1583621 said:


> Do u still wanna meet up to look at those properties for mowing


this week looks to be quiet *knock on wood* pick a day/time that works for you


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1583815 said:


> this week looks to be quiet *knock on wood* pick a day/time that works for you


Do you want to do Wedsday? Around noon?


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1583821 said:


> Do you want to do Wedsday? Around noon?


That works... Ill meet you over by my equipment at 12 weds


----------



## kev51277

Where exactly is ur equip located on site


----------



## plowguy43

Down to a trace for tomorrow night.


----------



## kev51277

plowguy43;1584483 said:


> Down to a trace for tomorrow night.


That's what I like !!!


----------



## Maine_Train

I know they dropped the prediction to 1" or so, but from 7" to a "trace"? Sheesh.

The word "windchill" appears a lot over the next few days, but that's about it until _maybe_ Thurs./Fri.

I bet the snowmobile owners are bummed.


----------



## Mick76

Kick off!!..Anyone else watching the game?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1585159 said:


> Kick off!!..Anyone else watching the game?


yup...alot of hype. It's about time they got on with it. I'm pulling for 49ers.

That whole thing with the Sandy Hook kids was tacky. Talking about milking it for all it's worth. I don't know who is worse, the politicians, or the parents for allowing it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

With the lack of snow looking towards summer, just ordered my airbags for the HD wesport


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1585159 said:


> Kick off!!..Anyone else watching the game?


what game? haha


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1585353 said:


> With the lack of snow looking towards summer, just ordered my airbags for the HD wesport


What ya need those for?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1585390 said:


> What ya need those for?


Bags? For hauling hay, our tractor, neighbors mud truck, etc. I was going to go with timbrens, but between a rebate, and a discount coupon I found, plus free shipping got the bags for $215, vs. $200 for the timbrens.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1585395 said:


> Bags? For hauling hay, our tractor, neighbors mud truck, etc. I was going to go with timbrens, but between a rebate, and a discount coupon I found, plus free shipping got the bags for $215, vs. $200 for the timbrens.


Really...I'm in the market myself. Could you email me the rebate and coupon links? [email protected]


----------



## unhcp

bags are great, I have a pair on the front and really like them


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1585400 said:


> bags are great, I have a pair on the front and really like them


Chris, are the front manual, or auto adjust?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just emailed you Ryan!


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks guy, I got it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Yessir, glad to help.


----------



## RepoMan207

Well....that about sucks.


----------



## unhcp

RepoMan207;1585403 said:


> Chris, are the front manual, or auto adjust?


Manual, both bags are connected via a T and you just put in your required air pressure and your good to go


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1585688 said:


> Manual, both bags are connected via a T and you just put in your required air pressure and your good to go


Excellent.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks like Friday may be a decent storm, but thats still about a year away so...


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1585897 said:


> Looks like Friday may be a decent storm, but thats still about a year away so...


???.....6+13+ wunderground are only calling for a few inches... but its got enough time to go out to sea.....:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

This is bull, last night they are talking snowstorm now online is saying possibly 2"...I'm hoping this changes throughout the week.


----------



## RepoMan207

I agree Bobby....flipping BS! 

The predicted temps don't look to good either... watch it turn to nothing but rain if it doesn't go out to sea.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Still 4 days out guys... Calm down before you get me wound up!


----------



## Mick76

Im getting con'd into going sleding at Windham Snow Park this thurs (mid week special)....anyone care to come out and go sliding?.....LOL probably not ......


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1586277 said:


> Im getting con'd into going sleding at Windham Snow Park this thurs (mid week special)....anyone care to come out and go sliding?.....LOL probably not ......


ahhhh, let me think about that....ah, hell no. I'll stand around and drink a few while I laugh at my a*s of at you though :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Thanks Ryan, your all heart!...LOL


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Wait for the weekend of the 16/17th Im sure there will be a noreaster as I have my annual home show at the Civic center!


----------



## GMCHD plower

NEUSWEDE;1586449 said:


> Wait for the weekend of the 16/17th Im sure there will be a noreaster as I have my annual home show at the Civic center!


.... and I'll be on a sled trip in millinocket!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1586347 said:


> Thanks Ryan, your all heart!...LOL


:laughing: No sweat buddy, I'm here for ya bro...with camera in hand to share with the group afterwards! :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1586277 said:


> Im getting con'd into going sleding at Windham Snow Park this thurs (mid week special)....anyone care to come out and go sliding?.....LOL probably not ......


So far its me, Ryan, Pete (bacwudzme), Dylan, and Pete (moss) who plan on tailgating while we watch you slide down the hill, take pictures and laugh. :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1586804 said:


> So far its me, Ryan, Pete (bacwudzme), Dylan, and Pete (moss) who plan on tailgating while we watch you slide down the hill, take pictures and laugh. :laughing:


Now that would be funny!... all you guys drinking beer and laughing as I wipe out going down those hills!....LOL... what we do for our kiddos......LOL


----------



## Dewey

Just passing on some info,, I am replacing my spreader bed chain soon. There is a guy in Weeks Mills that builds chain He makes them out of heavier stock that factory and his prices are better than Fisher :salute:

Ben Reynolds
Northeast Chain & Supply Inc
25 Freeman Rd
Weeks Mills Me 04358
Cell 441-4700
Buss;445-5737


----------



## plowguy43

I almost was dragged there a few weekends back but it was too cold to take them out (it was that weekend with below freezing temps).


----------



## Mick76

Ryan..... http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3595546991.html


----------



## kev51277

Any news on the storm on Friday ??


----------



## Maine_Train

Wunderground sez 30% chance tonight, going to 40% Wednesday. Then they say 50% chance Friday and Fri. night, with "possible" accumulations of 2" (day) and 1" (night). But there's also a mention of rain in there. 
Type in your ZIP Code and see what they have for your area. Weather Underground


----------



## GMCHD plower

This morning I heard it was likely and could be heavy, this afternoon heard the exact opposite..


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1587006 said:


> Ryan..... http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3595546991.html


Hey bud can we meet up next week. Looks like some precip tonight so I may need to sand tomorrow. Then looks like storm Friday


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1587299 said:


> Hey bud can we meet up next week. Looks like some precip tonight so I may need to sand tomorrow. Then looks like storm Friday


sure...............


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1587440 said:


> sure...............


Great I will get ahold of you next week sometime. Thanks


----------



## NEUSWEDE

my assesment of Friday 3-18" depending on which model you go with


----------



## plowguy43

My prediction is 0-12" likely


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'll take 18" please...


----------



## Mick76

whoever is doing the snow dance can stop anytime.......


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1587006 said:


> Ryan..... http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3595546991.html


Thanks bud! :salute:



plowguy43;1587572 said:


> My prediction is 0-12" likely





NEUSWEDE;1587555 said:


> my assesment of Friday 3-18" depending on which model you go with


:laughing: Yup...that's about accurate!


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1587574 said:


> whoever is doing the snow dance can stop anytime.......


Actually....


----------



## awgolasplowing

GMCHD plower;1586453 said:


> .... and I'll be on a sled trip in millinocket!


i'm going snowmobiling this weekend in carrabasett. so you watch this storm on friday will be big.


----------



## bacwudzme

I hope it misses us! I'm ready to move on to spring. If I only hook on to wash my plow and store it for summer won't hurt my feelings one bit. Sorry guys


----------



## Maine_Train

Hmm, maybe by 1"-3" they actually mean 13".
There's a secret formula for that, so secret that *nobody* knows what it is. 

From the Wikipedia article about the Northeastern United States blizzard of 1978:



> One of the major problems with the Blizzard of 1978 was the lack of foreknowledge about the storm's severity. Weather forecasting in New England is difficult, and meteorologists had developed a reputation as being inaccurate. Forecasting techniques and technology had improved dramatically in the 1970s, but the public was still quite skeptical.


And thirty-five years later . . .


----------



## GMCHD plower

^^^^^^ Can we have just one storm that drops that much snow? Please...


----------



## RepoMan207

Maine_Train;1587610 said:


> Hmm, maybe by 1"-3" they actually mean 13".
> There's a secret formula for that, so secret that *nobody* knows what it is.
> 
> From the Wikipedia article about the Northeastern United States blizzard of 1978:
> 
> And thirty-five years later . . .


I have family photos of this event, phenomenal stuff! I'd love to have something like this come blowing through again!


----------



## GMCHD plower

I suppose today would be a good time to go pull the plow out of the mud sense it sunk during the thaw...


----------



## kev51277

GMCHD plower;1587894 said:


> I suppose today would be a good time to go pull the plow out of the mud sense it sunk during the thaw...


Ohh man that sucks!!!


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;1587894 said:


> I suppose today would be a good time to go pull the plow out of the mud sense it sunk during the thaw...


Mine did too earlier this year, I drove right up onto the frame.haha


----------



## plowguy43

Never have that problem, just raise the plow a bit with the jack and she glides right on.

Oh we are talking about Fishers, nevermind.


----------



## kev51277

plowguy43;1587949 said:


> Never have that problem, just raise the plow a bit with the jack and she glides right on.
> 
> Oh we are talking about Fishers, nevermind.


How did u no he was talking about a fisher??

I bet the giveaway was the part wen he said ran over the frame and the plow actually didn't break!! Lol


----------



## Mick76

This is going to suck.......


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1587963 said:


> This is going to suck.......


What's going to suck??


----------



## kev51277

kev51277;1587964 said:


> What's going to suck??


Accuweather has us at 7.5 at the moment


----------



## Mick76

http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:04210.1.99999

easily 12"......


----------



## plowguy43

kev51277;1587961 said:


> How did u no he was talking about a fisher??
> 
> I bet the giveaway was the part wen he said ran over the frame and the plow actually didn't break!! Lol


A few ways-

1. 99% of people who plow in Maine buy Fisher because they think if a Mainah built it, it must be good.
2. I know the guy he bought his 8'HD Patriots Edition plow from in Mechanic Falls

3. It is stuck in the mud and he has to wrestle it to get it on the truck (Other plows do suffer from this tragedy as well, so this didn't really stand out) :laughing:

I don't recall him running over the frame though? - EDIT - you mean allagash for this, my bad



Mick76;1587963 said:


> This is going to suck.......


payup


----------



## Dewey

I've done plenty of the 18 + storms over the years I'd 6"-8" of snow any day !!


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;1588127 said:


> I've done plenty of the 18 + storms over the years I'd 6"-8" of snow any day !!


I agree 100%!


----------



## Moss Man

To address the sinking plow problem, I always put runners(2"x4"s) under each end of the blade and the jack......worst case scenario they freeze in the ground, but the plow does not.

I had commented earlier about not "storm watching" anymore.......just for the record, I set the DVR to record both channel 6 and 13 at noon today. I am getting a can of diesel for the JD snowblower. I am even thinking about tossing the plow on the truck. No matter what is said, I can be flexible about my miserableness.


----------



## plowguy43

We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.

Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


----------



## allagashpm

I heard 12-24.on the today show, but they're all idiots


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1588151 said:


> We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.
> 
> Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


Holy ****. I would go Through a lot of fuel


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1588151 said:


> We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.
> 
> Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


Do you usually only plow after the storm? I can't imagine running that route twice.


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1588151 said:


> We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.
> 
> Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


I can't imagine doing the Norterhn 4... Wow... If they end up with any in the Mid Coast arer that you don't wanyt let me know... Good luck with those !!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

plowguy43;1588151 said:


> We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.
> 
> Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


Wow. To drive that much the bank better be paying a decent amount of money for all those properties.


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1588172 said:


> Do you usually only plow after the storm? I can't imagine running that route twice.


Yes, the deal is to plow within 24 hours after the storm has ended. I go out the following night after work. Roads are usually nice and clear at that point.

I go through about a tank and a half of fuel, but that was prior to the property near NH & the 3 new properties. I have a feeling I'll go through two tanks now.



Dewey;1588181 said:


> I can't imagine doing the Norterhn 4... Wow... If they end up with any in the Mid Coast arer that you don't wanyt let me know... Good luck with those !!!


I definitely will, this year I dumped all my residentials trying to get more work from the bank which paid off a lot, just need the snow to make it worthwhile!



Burkartsplow;1588190 said:


> Wow. To drive that much the bank better be paying a decent amount of money for all those properties.


Yes they pay very well and very low stress. I do it at my own pace, no one is at the homes, no cars, etc.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1588151 said:


> We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.
> 
> Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


Showoff....... :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah, and from the last property back to my house is another 100+ miles and 2 1/2 hours of driving LOL.

Total route is nearly 500 miles haha I'm losing my mind.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1588202 said:


> Showoff....... :laughing:


I'm not the one with a 600+HP Mustang Cobra in my Avatar! LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1588151 said:


> We all say things we don't mean when we're down Moss, its all good buddy. I'm hoping for a big storm, just got another 3 properties from the bank.
> 
> Talk about sitting back and slapping yourself on the forehead - I plotted out all the properties, take a look at this map (over 360 miles, 11 hours of DRIVE time alone)


You should seriously consider subbing some of these out...I have 6 properties that I do this with, all but 2 of which I pocket money with every storm. The others are break even. Being able to plow after the storm in one swipe.....that just makes it all that much better when it comes to marketing and rates payup...thus more money in your pocket for their work. Win Win.

If it were me, I would sub D, S, T, U, V, W...Q is iffy, but R might even be on the chopping block. The roads in between 95 / 295 suck in certain areas.....who am I kidding, 90% of the roads in Maine suck.


----------



## Mick76

wcsh 6 image below... wunderground is calling for 2 feet now!


----------



## mercer_me

Can't wait for the snow. I'm really hoping we get a lot so, I can get some over time.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1588346 said:


> You should seriously consider subbing some of these out...I have 6 properties that I do this with, all but 2 of which I pocket money with every storm. The others are break even. Being able to plow after the storm in one swipe.....that just makes it all that much better when it comes to marketing and rates payup...thus more money in your pocket for their work. Win Win.
> 
> If it were me, I would sub D, S, T, U, V, W...Q is iffy, but R might even be on the chopping block. The roads in between 95 / 295 suck in certain areas.....who am I kidding, 90% of the roads in Maine suck.


I considered it but compared to the fuel usage (pretty much my only overhead) I'd make no where near as much as doing it myself.

Plus I like to do it, it gets me out of the house for a bit, then there's the backlash if something goes wrong. My neighbor/bank rep prefers me to do them all and trusts me to (i have the key to all the properties). Id hate to have a sub screw something up and ruin my entire deal.

And yes the roads suck, I can tell my tie rods are going to need to be done and possibly control arm bushings.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mick76;1588441 said:


> wcsh 6 image below... wunderground is calling for 2 feet now!


I refuse to believe that! I want 12+ for bangor....


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1588467 said:


> I considered it but compared to the fuel usage (pretty much my only overhead) I'd make no where near as much as doing it myself.
> 
> Plus I like to do it, it gets me out of the house for a bit, then there's the backlash if something goes wrong. My neighbor/bank rep prefers me to do them all and trusts me to (i have the key to all the properties). Id hate to have a sub screw something up and ruin my entire deal.
> 
> And yes the roads suck, I can tell my tie rods are going to need to be done and possibly control arm bushings.


Oh, I know of what you speak! Mental holiday if nothing else.


----------



## Mick76

channel 13


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1588640 said:


> channel 13


Talk about making up ground, you'll be at the lot clear through Monday cleaning up.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well if this keeps up I am going ot have to load up my sled and head south if i want to get any riding in this year!


----------



## bacwudzme

WTF I hope this storm does a hebegebe number and we end up with 3"!


----------



## ddb maine

EEEEEE! doggie! that 20+ keeps getting closer and closer.

I seem to remember them doing this 2 years ago, " snow will be measured in FEET!" 

and we got 7.


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife is supposed to be going to Ct. on Friday and come back Saturday night. They plan on leaving at midnight tomorrow to try to beat the storm.


----------



## RepoMan207

.

.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we ended up getting a little bliizard tonight, and ended up with about 3.5" of snow, enough to go plow a couple driveways at least! haha been awhile since i had to do that! lol


----------



## Moss Man

bigbadbrad;1588872 said:


> well we ended up getting a little bliizard tonight, and ended up with about 3.5" of snow, enough to go plow a couple driveways at least! haha been awhile since i had to do that! lol


I plow my residential driveways at 3", that would be a payday!


----------



## bigbadbrad

Moss Man;1588900 said:


> I plow my residential driveways at 3", that would be a payday!


yup i went out, but only had to do a couple, cause two of them i dont do if it is thursday night thru sunday storms, cause the guys work in the woods and come home thursday night and are gone the rest of the week, so just a small payday! haha


----------



## plowguy43

Honestly, if it hits Im thinking 6"max but I hope Im wrong


----------



## peterng

the radio up here is tossing around some big numbers to make it newsworthy but I'd go with your estimation plowguy.


----------



## RepoMan207

I don't know....I'm hedging my bets for 12-14 at this point....


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone else use little single stage blowers at all?


----------



## plowguy43

Watching fox right now they are saying a foot for sure


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1588991 said:


> Anyone else use little single stage blowers at all?


I use a Torro for the walks at the appartments I do..


----------



## Moss Man

"The calm before the storm". "Less than 24 hours before the Mother of all Storms". " Grab your water, your batteries, your generator gas and don't forget your long underwear". "Plow with the storm".


----------



## allagashpm

Let's plan a meet after we get through this, I'd like to meet you guys and I'm sure we could all go for a few rounds and shoot the ****.


----------



## Mick76

Ill say it again...This is going to SUCK!


----------



## unhcp

All I can see is 
$$$$$$$$prsport


----------



## Mick76

......................


----------



## Mick76

channel 6.... wunderground is still saying 2 feet for auburn.....


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1589472 said:


> ......................


That puts me in the 10" to 16" zone, I can better deal with that than the 16" to 24" zone.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1589468 said:


> Ill say it again...This is going to SUCK!


:laughing: :laughing: Hey Mike....can you say K A R M A. I think Bobby has a saying for this....something about a female dog. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, r u still waiting until the end?

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1589510 said:


> Bobby, r u still waiting until the end?
> 
> Thanks Ryan!


Yessah, this is exactly why I bought a V. A few storms ago there was about 10" up in the northern properties and it didn't phase the plow/truck at all. It pushed just as easy as 3", kind of the beauty of cold temps after the storm. It really dries up the snow and makes it light.

There's been a few that I've had to make the first pass in V and it went fine, I'm hoping for anything over 10" on this storm the bank is already telling me to use my judgement and shovel roofs as well which after double charging for plowing, will nearly double THAT amount as well.payup


----------



## RepoMan207

This will even put most of my per season contracts into pay mode....;blizzard clause payup


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1589510 said:


> Bobby, r u still waiting until the end?
> 
> Thanks Ryan!


Thumbs Up

Have you ever had to pull snow out of there?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1589662 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> Have you ever had to pull snow out of there?


No.......Not YET......


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1589500 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: Hey Mike....can you say K A R M A. I think Bobby has a saying for this....something about a female dog. :laughing: :laughing:


Yes indeed, woof woof Mike!


----------



## GMCHD plower

I like this map better than Mick's....


----------



## bigbadbrad

welll looking at all the maps, up here in the valley we are only gunna get a few inches! Anyone wanna sub out some plowing, I'll head down for the weekend after work tommrow!! hahahaha


----------



## mercer_me

We got all the trucks loaded up and ready to go. We might actually have to use sand tomorrow because it's going to be so cold.  I'm really not looking forward to using sand because I will run out really quick compared to strait salt. I'm holding off on putting the plow on the Tundra until tomorrow night, maybe we will get more snow if I'm caught with my pants down. Thumbs Up A friend of mine just bought a 2011 Ram 2500 6.7 Cummins with a 8.5' Xtreme V so, if I have to much snow in my driveway I'm sure he would be more than happy to try out his new set up. But, I'm not to worried about it; I haven't found any snow the Tundra can't push.....yet. Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

mercer_me;1590178 said:


> We got all the trucks loaded up and ready to go. We might actually have to use sand tomorrow because it's going to be so cold.  I'm really not looking forward to using sand because I will run out really quick compared to strait salt. I'm holding off on putting the plow on the Tundra until tomorrow night, maybe we will get more snow if I'm caught with my pants down. Thumbs Up A friend of mine just bought a 2011 Ram 2500 6.7 Cummins with a 8.5' Xtreme V so, if I have to much snow in my driveway I'm sure he would be more than happy to try out his new set up. But, I'm not to worried about it; I haven't found any snow the Tundra can't push.....yet. Thumbs Up


I have moved a lot of snow with a half ton. You'll be fine. Someday I'll have a truck with a 9.5V.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1590191 said:


> I have moved a lot of snow with a half ton. You'll be fine. Someday I'll have a truck with a 9.5V.


I'm not worried about it at all. My uncle used to plow with a 198? Nissan with a 6.5' Fisher Quick Switch and I had scene him plow over 2' of snow with it. I know a 1/2 ton can handle anything I need to plow. Hopefully one day I will have a Tundra with an 8'2" Boss V or a 3/4 ton with an 8.5' Xtreme V.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Good luck to you all...you guys are getting nothing compared to us in MA and CT.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Loaded and fueled, just gotta throw the blower in, and hook on to the plow.


----------



## Mems

Ready, glad it's in my days off if my regular job. Have fun guys


----------



## ddb maine

What a hoot this is going to be. I'm looking forward to the blizzard clause as well.
What I'm really looking forward to is seeing how well the employees handle this one. Its their first year driving solo.


----------



## GMCHD plower

He's alive ^^^^..... Hows the big bad 550 working out for you?


----------



## kev51277

Well one inch down 23 to go lol


----------



## Harleychvy

Its been about 2 years since I've plowed. I do miss it. But, with a storm like this, I am a little jealous of you guys, but on the other hand, I cant imagine keeping up with all the residentials I used to have.

You guys have fun and be safe out there. I'll be sitting in a office all night, dispatching taxis, pulling out my hair lol. What a change.


----------



## RepoMan207

2006Sierra1500;1590243 said:


> Good luck to you all...you guys are getting nothing compared to us in MA and CT.


No kidding...ya don't say.  I'm pretty sure we're all in the same ballpark...well, short of the northern boys.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan207;1590731 said:


> No kidding...ya don't say.  I'm pretty sure we're all in the same ballpark...well, short of the northern boys.


I think he may have meant that any amount of snow is a big deal down there. Up here we take 20+" in stride. :laughing:

Hence we are getting "nothing" compared to them. 
The old man told me they have said no one is to travel in mass after 3pm. They didn't want another blizzard '78 scenario... 
I looked at the numbers... '78 was like 27" +-.. you've got to be kidding me. I guess it was the drifting?!?


----------



## Moss Man

ddb maine;1590838 said:


> I think he may have meant that any amount of snow is a big deal down there. Up here we take 20+" in stride. :laughing:
> 
> Hence we are getting "nothing" compared to them.
> The old man told me they have said no one is to travel in mass after 3pm. They didn't want another blizzard '78 scenario...
> I looked at the numbers... '78 was like 27" +-.. you've got to be kidding me. I guess it was the drifting?!?


It's probably more about the rate at which the snow falls, the wind and the inability to keep up with the storm on all streets, once people start abandoning vehicles on certain streets, it's game over.


----------



## allagashpm

ddb maine;1590838 said:


> I think he may have meant that any amount of snow is a big deal down there. Up here we take 20+" in stride. :laughing:
> 
> Hence we are getting "nothing" compared to them.
> The old man told me they have said no one is to travel in mass after 3pm. They didn't want another blizzard '78 scenario...
> I looked at the numbers... '78 was like 27" +-.. you've got to be kidding me. I guess it was the drifting?!?


5-7 foot drifts easily


----------



## ddb maine

Moss Man;1590871 said:


> It's probably more about the rate at which the snow falls, the wind and the inability to keep up with the storm on all streets, once people start abandoning vehicles on certain streets, it's game over.


 I can see that being an issue.


----------



## plowguy43

ddb maine;1590838 said:


> I think he may have meant that any amount of snow is a big deal down there. Up here we take 20+" in stride. :laughing:
> 
> Hence we are getting "nothing" compared to them.
> The old man told me they have said no one is to travel in mass after 3pm. They didn't want another blizzard '78 scenario...
> I looked at the numbers... '78 was like 27" +-.. you've got to be kidding me. I guess it was the drifting?!?


From what my dad told me (I'm originally from Mass), he said it wasn't expected to be such a large storm and not to come down at the rate it did. Once people were out on the roads, it was basically white out and people stopped, got stuck, and abandoned cars. When that happened it was a chain reaction, then the winds caused such high drifts that cars were completely covered and underneath snow.

This is 78 we're talking about, carb'd engines for the most part, rear wheel drive, crappy tires, etc.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

In 78 a tractor trail jack knifed on 128 in Wellesley. (A very very wealthy town) and all the rich people in they're bmw's got stuck behind it for the entire storm. People died in they're cars. Because they were not ready. This storm will be different...


----------



## Dewey

We have easily 6" here... Nice fluffy light stuff . Plowed th Post office and appartmants Gotta fix a couple of Back up lights on the body. then Gonna give em all a go round.


----------



## ddb maine

So far emo is living up to its gimpy finned name. Nothing crazy. Light powder though. Friggen loud on these frozen gravel roads.


----------



## ddb maine

Hoping she ramps up soon


----------



## plowguy43

Isn't it supposed to be the worst overnight into the morning?


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah. That sat maps are looking odd though. The storms aren't merging like they Thought


----------



## allagashpm

I'm going crazy waiting to.go out. We only have 2-3 inches. I'll probably go out around 5 or 6 and check my driveways, then tomorrow morning and again in the afternoon. Should be interesting


----------



## plowguy43

Wife watched the news just before 3 and they were saying this has been the "appetizer" to the storm that is coming. They said its just starting to hit Mass hard now. Are you hearing anything different?


----------



## mercer_me

It's been snowing all day hear and there is dusting. I'm really hoping this storm intensifies so I can go plow.


----------



## allagashpm

Nope that's what I've heard. I think today's storm wasn't even part of nemo.


----------



## allagashpm

I was feeling ansty so I busted out the leaf blower and cleaned.the deck.and cars off. This stuff is pure powder


----------



## GMCHD plower

_Snowfall from the storm will reach 2 to 4" from the Caribou region on north, with 5 to 9" piling up from Houlton west through the southern half of Baxter State Park. Snowfall totals from Rangeley to Greenville to Millinocket will likely range between 7 and 14". On a line from Dover-Foxcroft to Lincoln to Topsfield and Calais then south through Bangor and Newport a general 12 to 22" of snow will pile up, with 18 to 28" accumulating over southern and coastal Maine._


----------



## ddb maine

Starting to pick up. Still 3/4 mile if not further vis. Winds up alot.


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1591252 said:


> _Snowfall from the storm will reach 2 to 4" from the Caribou region on north, with 5 to 9" piling up from Houlton west through the southern half of Baxter State Park. Snowfall totals from Rangeley to Greenville to Millinocket will likely range between 7 and 14". On a line from Dover-Foxcroft to Lincoln to Topsfield and Calais then south through Bangor and Newport a general 12 to 22" of snow will pile up, with 18 to 28" accumulating over southern and coastal Maine._


yup we are getting screwwed again up here in the valley!! I am gunna have to go south to ride my sled i think!


----------



## mercer_me

National Weather Service;1591150 said:


> .TONIGHT...SNOW. AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES
> AFTER MIDNIGHT WITH VISIBILITY ONE QUARTER MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.
> ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 8 INCHES. LOWS AROUND 10 ABOVE.
> NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH. GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH...INCREASING TO 40 MPH
> AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES
> AS LOW AS 10 BELOW.
> 
> .SATURDAY...SNOW...MAINLY IN THE MORNING. AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW.
> SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION
> OF 12 TO 18 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND 14. NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH WITH
> GUSTS UP TO 40 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL
> VALUES AS LOW AS 10 BELOW.
> 
> .SATURDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY IN THE EVENING...THEN BECOMING
> PARTLY CLOUDY. LOWS AROUND 6 ABOVE. NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH.
> WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 9 BELOW.


Looks like we are going to get quite a bit in my area. Bring on the over time. payup I'm also really looking forward to pushing some real snow with the Tundra.


----------



## Dewey

Must be somthin about the Mid Coast.....I've plowed my route..... 6" +... Snowing now plan to get up at 2: 30 to start again.....


----------



## allagashpm

What areas do you plow Dewey? I'm calling a night gonna go back at 3


----------



## Mems

Just got done my Resi's about 20 min ago. I'll wait till its almost over now to return and finish em all up. Most said they'll be in all day tomorrow so no rush. Ill get my double storm pay with two pushes. I was able to use my dads 2500hd with an 8ft fisher for this storm. I wasn't sure the Rubicon coud handle it. Thing was amazing and comfortable. I'll have to see if he'll sell it. Good luck tomorrow everyone sounds like he worse is still to come...


----------



## ddb maine

Nothing like some food poisoning to go with your blizzard. Hahaha shoulda kept my mouth shut.


----------



## plowguy43

Mems post up some pics!

Woke up to over a foot of snow and still coming. Thank you Mother Nature you beautiful woman!

News said Gorham had 31" as of this morning - Hope your ok Pete (bacwudzme), got the racks on last night.


----------



## Moss Man

I live out in some wide open fields so there is NO way to tell on the snowfall total here. Visibility is ranging from
1/4 to 1/2 mile. We've had a steady wind of maybe 10-15 mph with some higher gusts, but not the 40-50 mph predicted. It's storms like this that prop up the fact of spending the extra cash to have a V Plow.

31" in Gorham...........


----------



## Dewey

allagashpm;1591426 said:


> What areas do you plow Dewey? I'm calling a night gonna go back at 3


Liberty/ Montville in Waldo county.... I've been out since 2:30... We have way over 2'.
The Town quite plow last night !!!!! I think I was the only one plowing here..... When I headed to the Post office I had to Plow 2 miles of town road to get there,, Rt 3 the state road didn't get plowed till 7 or so.. I pretty much spent most of my time plowing the store and making one trip into one of my camproads... I still hae a 2 1/2/ mile road and all my Resi's.... Wow :salute:


----------



## bigbadbrad

it just now started to come down up here in fort kent


----------



## plowguy43

Cleared my driveway and a few neighbors I do, didn't need V but used it at first just incase. Got that nice tidle wave effect a few times, and just as I turn to come home with no stress on the truck my steering box blew on me again.

This after I spent $400 on a Borgeson upgraded box. Thank god for a 3 year warranty but now I have to replace it with a store bought box in the middle of a storm.


----------



## Megunticook

*2pm in Camden: 32" and still a-comin'*

Snow is as high as my truck's tires and coming down good, blowing hard. Am going to sit tight at home till things settle a bit, going to be quite a job digging out and plowing my 900' road. Temps. are cool, last I checked around 10, so snow is fairly light.

Been a while since I've seen a storm like this.

Hope everyone is playing it safe.


----------



## mercer_me

I started plowing at 12:30 this morning. I had all I could do to see all morning. I went non stop until noon then second shift came in. I'm going back out tomorrow morning with the grader to push banks back.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Well I dont know about you guys, but I am ready for spring! We only got about 4 inches of snow, but wind is blowing it all over the place. Bike is all back together with the new paint! Synergy green!!!! the color of payup cause that is all a bike does is take it all up!


----------



## Dewey

Megunticook;1592000 said:


> Snow is as high as my truck's tires and coming down good, blowing hard. Am going to sit tight at home till things settle a bit, going to be quite a job digging out and plowing my 900' road. Temps. are cool, last I checked around 10, so snow is fairly light.
> 
> Been a while since I've seen a storm like this.
> 
> Hope everyone is playing it safe.


Hey Will How long are you State guys allowed to plow ??? There was a State Truck plowing on Rt3 This A.M. That plowed off the road into the ditch.... Visibility was that bad!!! They quit plowing and didn't start again for several hours


----------



## Dewey

Got a question..... The new store in town hired me to plow them..... I don't do contracts I work on the Handshake .... When we talked this fall He said to charge what I thought was fair.... ( Real nice guy and pays no problem) Usually I can plow the store in a 6"-8" storm in an 45 min to an hour I charge him $100. Today I spent 6.5 hours between plowing to get store open and plowing to keep things open throughout the day..... I did work my a#$ of there , but $650 seems like allot...... what is your opinions......I know I should do contracts but in the Hick town Of Liberty it's not heard of.... :salute:


----------



## kev51277

Does anybody no if DOT banned travel on roads this past am


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1592269 said:


> Hey Will How long are you State guys allowed to plow ??? There was a State Truck plowing on RT3 This A.M. That plowed off the road into the ditch.... Visibility was that bad!!! They quit plowing and didn't start again for several hours


Most of the time we are allowed to work for 15 hours strait. Then we have to take a 4 hour break in service. Most nights we quite at 10:00 and start plowing again a 3:00 unless it's a bad storm like this one. At the shop I we have 6 drivers and 3 trucks so we do split shifts on big storms, that's why I plowed from 12:30 to 12:30. Then I lucked out and stayed an extra 2 hours to plow the yard with the grader. Tomorrow morning I believe I will be pushing banks back with the grader.



kev51277;1592292 said:


> Does anybody no if DOT banned travel on roads this past am


I'm not sure about the rest of the state but, I know in my area all the roads were open.


----------



## allagashpm

Dewey;1592275 said:


> Got a question..... The new store in town hired me to plow them..... I don't do contracts I work on the Handshake .... When we talked this fall He said to charge what I thought was fair.... ( Real nice guy and pays no problem) Usually I can plow the store in a 6"-8" storm in an 45 min to an hour I charge him $100. Today I spent 6.5 hours between plowing to get store open and plowing to keep things open throughout the day..... I did work my a#$ of there , but $650 seems like allot...... what is your opinions......I know I should do contracts but in the Hick town Of Liberty it's not heard of.... :salute:


if you normally do 6-8 inches for 100 I'd multiply that it by 3 or 4 depending on how much you had. I don't know the lot, but if you think its worth 650 then tell him I mean blizzards are a bit different. I just got home, what a crazy day, back out tomorrow morning for cleanup and shoveling. I had to plow acouple town roads this morning just to get to drives. Punched through a few drifts that were 5 feet easy, one was 7. Never seen anything like it. Hope everone was safe


----------



## 06Sierra

The winter we had record snow fall up here, I don't recall hearing about an all out travel ban. There were roads that were shut down for one reason or another at times though.


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1592275 said:


> Got a question..... The new store in town hired me to plow them..... I don't do contracts I work on the Handshake .... When we talked this fall He said to charge what I thought was fair.... ( Real nice guy and pays no problem) Usually I can plow the store in a 6"-8" storm in an 45 min to an hour I charge him $100. Today I spent 6.5 hours between plowing to get store open and plowing to keep things open throughout the day..... I did work my a#$ of there , but $650 seems like allot...... what is your opinions......I know I should do contracts but in the Hick town Of Liberty it's not heard of.... :salute:


Best thing to do is call and talk to him about the time you put in. A woman I plow (her driveway Ha!) who is also a friend and customer of my wifes daycare expected to pay three times as much as the original price since I came by three times. I think people understand that this was a huge storm.


----------



## Mick76

Dewey, thats why theres contracts so there wont b e any surprises for BOTH of you but Id call and explain why the bill is whjat it is and go from there.

Phone was ringing of the hook today. I finished my commercials and was charging between 75-100 bucks today to do a simple driveway


----------



## plowguy43

Weekend started out sh*tty with a blown steering box and so far has ended sh*tty since I side swiped a tree while backing up at one of the properties. Made one pass and was backing up, rear tire went into the bank (cause I wasn't paying attention) pulling the truck over and hitting the tree - the same tree that took out my steering box last season.

She's pretty stove up as you mainahs say. ugh...


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1593158 said:


> Dewey, thats why theres contracts so there wont b e any surprises for BOTH of you but Id call and explain why the bill is whjat it is and go from there.
> 
> Phone was ringing of the hook today. I finished my commercials and was charging between 75-100 bucks today to do a simple driveway


Your right on the contracts.... I think I am going to do an Hourly rate....Thinkin 75 per hour.. any thoughts...????


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1593269 said:


> Your right on the contracts.... I think I am going to do an Hourly rate....Thinkin 75 per hour.. any thoughts...????


For that truck and sander its an excellent rate. To stay competitive i charge 85/hr for the 550 no sander. 1ton is 65/hr


----------



## Mick76

Dewey, rates will be all over.... my hourly rates are WELL over $100 with a truck... I'd start with the $650 like it should be and explain why its soo much... if they bark about it, compromise and draw up a contract for next year should something like this happen again and you'll both know what to expect


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1593230 said:


> Weekend started out sh*tty with a blown steering box and so far has ended sh*tty since I side swiped a tree while backing up at one of the properties. Made one pass and was backing up, rear tire went into the bank (cause I wasn't paying attention) pulling the truck over and hitting the tree - the same tree that took out my steering box last season.
> 
> She's pretty stove up as you mainahs say. ugh...


LOLOL.. shoulda subbed that place out like Ryan said!...

but Im sorry to hear that at the same time... Ive got a buddy that does body work pretty cheap if your interested in fixing it


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1593287 said:


> For that truck and sander its an excellent rate. To stay competitive i charge 85/hr for the 550 no sander. 1ton is 65/hr


Why the difference in $? you pretty much get the same production out of a 3500-5500 anyway assuming you dont have a v or xls for blades....


----------



## GMCHD plower

CAN YOU SAY DRIFTS! I was at a few places where the drifts coming off of the buildings were deeper/higher than my truck.


----------



## RepoMan207

:.................:


----------



## unhcp

well that was an intense storm, the V did it's magic this weekend. I was up for about 44 straight hours pushing snow! Finished it all up this am at 5 and finally got some sleep. Driving on the highway at 1am on Saturday was just unreal, I could barely even see my plow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Same boat....11-4 was the worst.


----------



## ddb maine

Mick76;1593304 said:


> Why the difference in $? you pretty much get the same production out of a 3500-5500 anyway assuming you dont have a v or xls for blades....


11' vxt vs 9'straight.
correct assumption. 
11'vxt is easily 30% more efficient than the 9' straight.


----------



## Mick76

ddb maine;1593361 said:


> 11' vxt vs 9'straight.
> correct assumption.
> 11'vxt is easily 30% more efficient than the 9' straight.


gotcha.. i agree


----------



## Mick76

Theres a new "Stackmaster" in town!........


----------



## kev51277

I really hope that was the grand finalee


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1593434 said:


> Theres a new "Stackmaster" in town!........


Sorry, different weight class; you can't compete.


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1593479 said:


> Sorry, different weight class; you can't compete.


It not the size of the iron, its how you use it that counts!....LOL

I have alot more pics but for whatever reason when I try to upload it states fail... oh well, im done for the night


----------



## Mems

Mick, 

I believe I saw you at the Auburn Irving on Thursday. I was fueling up in a black 2500HD. Looked like you came out with another guy that had an red older model chevy or ford that was parked right up close to the entrance to the store. Didnt realize it was you, if it was, I would have said hi. 

Hope everyone fended ok. That was a brutal storm for me. I'm just lucky it was on my days off. I too couldnt see at 515 when I started. Thought a lot about if it would have been different if I had started earlier but I think I would have gotten stuck due to not being able to see 5 ft in front of me. I got stuck twice as it was. 

Plowguy, I too sustained a little damage. Scratched windshield from ice buildup on wipers and I backed into a guard rail. Slight dent to the rear bumper. Dad should be happy I used his truck...rookie mistakes.


----------



## ddb maine

Mems;1593579 said:


> Mick,
> 
> I believe I saw you at the Auburn Irving on Thursday. I was fueling up in a black 2500HD. Looked like you came out with another guy that had an red older model chevy or ford that was parked right up close to the entrance to the store. Didnt realize it was you, if it was, I would have said hi.
> 
> Hope everyone fended ok. That was a brutal storm for me. I'm just lucky it was on my days off. I too couldnt see at 515 when I started. Thought a lot about if it would have been different if I had started earlier but I think I would have gotten stuck due to not being able to see 5 ft in front of me. I got stuck twice as it was.
> 
> Plowguy, I too sustained a little damage. Scratched windshield from ice buildup on wipers and I backed into a guard rail. Slight dent to the rear bumper. Dad should be happy I used his truck...rookie mistakes.


 Most likely from sand blowing onto your windshield,not ice. I know the front ends of both trucks are covered in it. Hoods windshields everything,550 is worse as there was a few were it came right up over the v and onto the hood. Nothing to do but keep pushing. "Feets dont fail me now!"


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 3" hear today and it's freezing rain right now.


----------



## plowguy43

20+ drives plowed, 7 roofs shoveled. The damage sucks but its been 5 years of servicing the bank and this is the first incident. Id rather it be my truck rather than the property.

And I get home tonight, they want me to go out again for this storm we just got today. Tired as h*ll but I'll take it while I can get it.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1594315 said:


> 20+ drives plowed, 7 roofs shoveled. The damage sucks but its been 5 years of servicing the bank and this is the first incident. Id rather it be my truck rather than the property.
> 
> And I get home tonight, they want me to go out again for this storm we just got today. Tired as h*ll but I'll take it while I can get it.


you wanted all this crap.......:crying:


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1594315 said:


> 20+ drives plowed, 7 roofs shoveled. The damage sucks but its been 5 years of servicing the bank and this is the first incident. Id rather it be my truck rather than the property.
> 
> And I get home tonight, they want me to go out again for this storm we just got today. Tired as h*ll but I'll take it while I can get it.


One tging about this Biz....... You do it long enough and you will have some stories !!!!
I know I have a few LOL


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1594315 said:


> 20+ drives plowed, 7 roofs shoveled. The damage sucks but its been 5 years of servicing the bank and this is the first incident. Id rather it be my truck rather than the property.
> 
> And I get home tonight, they want me to go out again for this storm we just got today. Tired as h*ll but I'll take it while I can get it.


I can't believe they want you to go out tonight..its gonna be 40 tomorrow. I did my one commercial but not resis. Good luck tonight


----------



## allagashpm

Snow dogg yesterday, slush puppy today


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1594344 said:


> you wanted all this crap.......:crying:


H*ll Yeah I wanted it! hahaha



Dewey;1594390 said:


> One tging about this Biz....... You do it long enough and you will have some stories !!!!
> I know I have a few LOL


Dewey, I'll tell you all about it when we have our next meet. I think this Pine Tree knew that I'm more of an Oak kinda guy LOL



allagashpm;1594479 said:


> I can't believe they want you to go out tonight..its gonna be 40 tomorrow. I did my one commercial but not resis. Good luck tonight


Well we talked about it and came to the conclusion that if its not cleared, anything left there will re-freeze tomorrow when the temps drop. They have a lot of traffic expected throughout the week for showings/inspections so they don't want any slip and falls. I wasn't going to complain, its money while I can get it!payup


----------



## plowguy43

Here are some pics from the other day.

The reason I need a V plow and am thankful I went with a 9'6". If I went with the 8'6" I know I probably would've gotten stuck during this storm:


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^^^^Moss Approves of this message! Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man;1594802 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^Moss Approves of this message! Thumbs Up


Thanks!

Here's a few more from another driveway along with the entrance to the previous driveway. Yes there is still plastic on the front of my plow and no I'm not removing it (protecting the stainless for as long as it sticks on LOL)


----------



## Dewey

Nice Pic's !!!! I am finally done with all the storm cleanup and sanding ..... Whew 
Tommorrow I am Gonna tackle my Mill Yard and my road....ussmileyflag


----------



## unhcp

Stack it high and often


----------



## plowguy43

Nice!

I love the HID's!


----------



## mercer_me

I got stuck for the first time this year. I was plowing a turn around with a single axle International and I only had about a yard of salt on. I got quite a bit plowed and then I went to back up and I just slid sideways. So, I locked my differential and I shoveled out the tires and put salt down but, I still couldn't get out. I ended up getting another truck to pull me it, it came out wicked easy and it wasn't stuck very bad. I won't be plowing that turn around again unless I have a good load on.


----------



## Mick76

This Sunday meet anyone? Im sure we could all use a beer after Nemo!.... Who's in?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like possibly another biggun' this weekend....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm no electrician but pretty happy how these lights turned out. Installed them all my self today. They didn't come with any wiring or instructions. LEDs and super bright....can't wait to see the difference at night!

Jason


----------



## ddb maine

photos eh?


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1594993 said:


> Nice Pic's !!!! I am finally done with all the storm cleanup and sanding ..... Whew
> Tommorrow I am Gonna tackle my Mill Yard and my road....ussmileyflag


Sounds like me. Even yesterday I spent time in the truck plowing. Still have a 6' drift in front of the warehouse, its probably 15' in front of it, odd but there it is, no show right at the building though so getting in and out isnt an issue yet until I need to get the truck back there...

Ended up getting 2 more camp roads. One is actually a full time residence, total 1.5 miles. and at least 5 new resi's. 
Separate the men from the boys.

Oh wait, I got a call to plow out a wood lot... DAMN, guess I'm not done, plows going back on today.
payup


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1595315 said:


> This Sunday meet anyone? Im sure we could all use a beer after Nemo!.... Who's in?





GMCHD plower;1595374 said:


> Sounds like possibly another biggun' this weekend....


I may be able to come out but obviously not if we get any snow. Anyone hearing anything about it?

I literally haven't had a chance to watch the news yet this week and I'm heading out again tonight to clean up. payup


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1595931 said:


> I may be able to come out but obviously not if we get any snow. Anyone hearing anything about it?


I heard maybe a few inches sat......anyone else? I wanna hear a few of your stories... im sure they'll get better with the more beer we drink!:laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Too busy during the storm...heres some from cleaning up the following day


----------



## Dewey

Officially done plowing.... Got my Pulp Truck stuck and had to use my Michagen to pull it out.... The wife wasn't to excited to run the pulp truck ...LOL But we gotter Done !!!


----------



## Mick76

....................


----------



## Mick76

.................


----------



## Mick76

.......................


----------



## Mick76

................


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1596162 said:


> I heard maybe a few inches sat......anyone else? I wanna hear a few of your stories... im sure they'll get better with the more beer we drink!:laughing:


That's the only way to tolerate me LOL


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Finally got done stacking/moving snow getting ready for the one coming Sataurday.


----------



## Maine_Train

According to Weather Underground, Sat. day looks kinda sloppy around here. (40% chance of precip., possibly rain.) Sat. _night_ says 80% chance, with up to 8" accumulation.
Ruh roh.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Is that your Cat, Chris? Nice machine!

Jason


----------



## jrs.landscaping

No, we borrowed it to push piles, our Volvo was having a hard time pushing them back after the rain we got the other day.


----------



## Mick76

Just did a snow check for auburn....so far we've had 9 plowable events (over 2" is a plowable event) and we're at 59.5" of snow so far..... I think we're right in line for a "normal seasonal snowfall".... were are you guys at?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Mick76;1598105 said:


> Just did a snow check for auburn....so far we've had 9 plowable events (over 2" is a plowable event) and we're at 59.5" of snow so far..... I think we're right in line for a "normal seasonal snowfall".... were are you guys at?


Where'd you check that?


----------



## Mick76

I print out one after every event..... When I used to be per push I had in my contracts that the amounts were based off of this site also...that way there's no denying the amounts http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## plowguy43

My truck seems blue and smells like diesel...hmmm


----------



## LawnsInOrder

My trigger is 3" and we have only had 3 events so far.....NONE in Jan....Hoping FEB is looking better. On the other hand.....got a LOT of icefishing in =D.


----------



## allagashpm

Looks like 4-8 inches over sat night into Sunday from what I've heard


----------



## 06Sierra

The trigger where I work is 2". There hasn't been one time they showed up this winter with out us calling them. Terrible company! 

Blizzard watch up here for Sunday. 6-10 is the latest numbers I have seen.


----------



## plowguy43

Who wants to meet for beers and wings tomorrow?


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1598182 said:


> My truck seems blue and smells like diesel...hmmm


new truck?


----------



## Dewey

I tried to upload a few pics and got a notice it failed..... now what ??


----------



## Grant9454

Hi guys, Just wanted to put this out there... If anyone in the Bangor area needs help with this storm they are talking about this weekend I am a student at the university of Maine and would surely help with shoveling or snow blowing ( I have very little plowing experience only a few driveways) I have my own little truck though so I can get around. If anyone needs help just let me know and I can send you my contact info!
Thanks,
John


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1598182 said:


> My truck seems blue and smells like diesel...hmmm


Ohhhhhhh really?!?!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1598182 said:


> My truck seems blue and smells like diesel...hmmm


ewww, that's not good. Blown head gasket maybe? Did you check the oil and coolant yet?



plowguy43;1598259 said:


> Who wants to meet for beers and wings tomorrow?


I wish I could....possibly next weekend however.


----------



## RepoMan207

Ya know Bobby....I have a nice rig I'll sell ya lol.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL thanks Ryan. Nemo paid for this one though.


----------



## PlowMan03

Bobby where's the pictures lol


----------



## 06Sierra

We had 2" Friday and another 4 plus yesterday into this morning. Another 4-8 expected today with high winds. I got a blizzard alert text at 4 this morning. Scared the crap out of me hearing the bomb siren going off!


----------



## Mems

Looks like your making up for the lack of snow up there in a few days. Hope I get to head out this evening.....$$$


----------



## 06Sierra

I plowed most of my driveway this morning, 6-8" in it. I have to work 4-midnight tonight and I didn't feel like dealing with 10 plus inches and drifts.


----------



## mercer_me

I spent 11 hours today chasing drifts. payup


----------



## 06Sierra

Glad I only have about 2 miles to go to get home, it's nasty out tonight. That is if the relief guys can make it in. I heard the local PD on the radio say that he couldn't get down 1A out of town.


----------



## plowguy43

PlowMan03;1599001 said:


> Bobby where's the pictures lol


From the dealers website, hope to be picking it up this week. Still waiting on one check from the bank that wasn't included with the others for some reason.

2002 F350 Diesel Crew Shortbed 4x4

Plans for it:
DIY CAI 
Straight Piping the exhaust 
PHP Tuned 6 position Chip
2-2.8" Level Kit 
Swapping over my Ram's 17" Tires, will need 17" Rims (probably stock used ones)

and some minor maintenance stuff


----------



## PlowMan03

Looks to be in good shape for a 02


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah it is in great shape overall, especially mechanically. There is some rust on the bedside's and the front doors. I plan on running as is and picking up replacement panels this summer, probably get the painting done by the end of the summer or may just go next winter as is and repair after. 

For a truck that just sits most of the time except for plowing and towing the camper during the summer, it was a great deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## allagashpm

Nice truck. Don't forget gauges if you're going to be chipping i. I love my 7.3. How many miles are on it?


----------



## Mick76

"Objects in the mirror are closer then they appear"....... :waving:


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1600763 said:


> Nice truck. Don't forget gauges if you're going to be chipping i. I love my 7.3. How many miles are on it?


Absolutely, getting Pyro, Boost, trans temp. She's just over 180k



Mick76;1600770 said:


> "Objects in the mirror are closer then they appear"....... :waving:


LOL, these mirrors are better than the Dodge.

I brought it to a few body shops last week and my "off the top of my head" estimate was nearly spot on. Still waiting for the insurance company appraisor to call me.


----------



## allagashpm

finally got around to uploading a couple pics from nemo


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1600849 said:


> finally got around to uploading a couple pics from nemo


I like the second picture......


----------



## 06Sierra

The sun is out, but it is still nasty up here. Rt. 1 between Presque Isle and Caribou was closed for a while today because of an accident, Rt. 1 in Monticello is closed right now from an accident and there was a fatal accident in my town this afternoon. I'm sure there have been many more accidents today.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1600681 said:


> From the dealers website, hope to be picking it up this week. Still waiting on one check from the bank that wasn't included with the others for some reason.
> 
> 2002 F350 Diesel Crew Shortbed 4x4
> 
> Plans for it:
> DIY CAI
> Straight Piping the exhaust
> PHP Tuned 6 position Chip
> 2-2.8" Level Kit
> Swapping over my Ram's 17" Tires, will need 17" Rims (probably stock used ones)
> 
> and some minor maintenance stuff


Nice truck Bobby. My buddy has a 2003 7.3 Power Stroke and he loves it. It has wicked good power.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1600712 said:


> Yeah it is in great shape overall, especially mechanically. There is some rust on the bedside's and the front doors. I plan on running as is and picking up replacement panels this summer, probably get the painting done by the end of the summer or may just go next winter as is and repair after.
> 
> For a truck that just sits most of the time except for plowing and towing the camper during the summer, it was a great deal I couldn't pass up.


your making me miss my old 7.3l! haha Who knows, I might get another one before long too


----------



## 06Sierra

Get much snow up there Brad? I just got down plowing for the third time in three days. One section of my driveway drifted in pretty good a couple times.


----------



## plowguy43

bigbadbrad;1601378 said:


> your making me miss my old 7.3l! haha Who knows, I might get another one before long too


Thanks, I wanted a diesel BAD for a long time so I'm really excited. What type of leveling kit did you put on your truck? How is the ride afterwards? I'm considering a shackle lift or the spring pack (basically a block for the front springs).


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1601789 said:


> Thanks, I wanted a diesel BAD for a long time so I'm really excited. What type of leveling kit did you put on your truck? How is the ride afterwards? I'm considering a shackle lift or the spring pack (basically a block for the front springs).


I know this wasn't directed at me, but I did a leveling kit in mine so I thought I would chime in. I got a readylift 2 inch mini spring pack for the front, and since mine is a 250 I got the 4 inch rear block that comes stock with the 350s. I also got 285 bfg ats, so the truck is about 3-4 inches taller than stock. The front end really seemed low before the leveling kit, I am very glad I did it. The ride is absolutely fine, I didn't notice any major differences. I didn't install it, but the guys I had do it did the front and rear with new shocks all around in about 2 hours. The plow only drops the front end about an inch, if that. I know you can get the mini leaf packs for pretty cheap, I got mine through readylift because it came with the rear blocks, and I was doing it through new england off road outfitters and thats what the recommended.


----------



## plowguy43

Great thanks for the info, thats really what I was wondering in regards to the ride. I've found those spring packs on ebay for like $85 and the shackles are like $50. I had shackles on an old YJ Wrangler and it softened the ride a bit, but I questioned how they'd hold up to 1,000lbs of plow on the front of hte truck after awhile (would they allow the springs to shift during corners, etc).

I thought the spring packs wouldn't change anything in regards to the ride but wanted someone with actual experience to chime in. I think I'm going to go that route, the front end is pretty low for whatever reason on these pre 05 Superduty's. 

Did you change the track bar or anything else up front with yours?


----------



## Mick76

4 days, 4 dump trucks, one loader = thousands of yards removed........


----------



## GMCHD plower

Do you use your loader Mick? Or do you sub all of it out?


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1601671 said:


> Get much snow up there Brad? I just got down plowing for the third time in three days. One section of my driveway drifted in pretty good a couple times.


nope we got about 3 inches from the last storm, but it did blow around a lot! We are finally supposed to get a good dumping tonight into tomorrow, 11 inches ted said!



plowguy43;1601789 said:


> Thanks, I wanted a diesel BAD for a long time so I'm really excited. What type of leveling kit did you put on your truck? How is the ride afterwards? I'm considering a shackle lift or the spring pack (basically a block for the front springs).


On my diesel I had a 2.5" tuff country leveling kit, which came with a progressive leaf pack, and a drop track bar bracket. It was almost $250 bucks! but was worth it with the weight of the diesel and the plow, it hardly dropped at all, when empty rode a little stiffer, but in the summer I ran 35's on it, so did not notice it too much. I had also put 5" ready lift rear blocks, cause they would work with the factory overloads, and i wanted it to be truly leveled, I put the front on first then measured and ordered for the back, actually was like 3/4" higher in the back then front, but worked out good for towing cause it did not sag as much. Zone off road makes the same style lift for a better price.

now on my truck i got right now, I went a different route, I tried to go the cheap way out, and bought the ebay mini pack for 2" level. and i put 5" ready blocks for the back again. It worked good, but was not high enough to clear my tires (325/65/18) when turning on uneven ground,and when i would tow my tractor if I hit a bump I would rub on my service body, so I put add-a-leaf in the back, lifted it another 2", plenty of room there now for towing, but rides horrible empty!! And in the front I put the 2"ebay lift shackles, also, now all sorts of room in the front, BUT it changes the drive line angle too much for the front I find and I would not recommend using it! It still rides good and handles my plow fine, but I dont use the truck much, and it has a 5.4l with a 6spd std in it, so not much weight on the front end, so i would not recommend using the lift shackles. I also had to put a zone-off road adjustable track bar on it to be able to center my axle again. I am thinking about pulling the whole front lift off and putting on a real 4"lift on it if I keep it. If not I am pulling the lift off, cause it is too hard to sell a lifted service truck!! hahaha

So if i was you with the crew cab, diesel and a 9.5ft plow I would order the zone-offroad leveling kit,and 5" ready lift rear blocks. I find the ready lift mini-pack kit is way over priced for what it is.

http://zoneoffroad.com/product?ki=145&gr=-1 the zone lift

and a pic of my diesel with the tuff-country lift on the front, stockin the back, before i put the rear blocks. sits high in the front, even with plow up.


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1602080 said:


> Do you use your loader Mick? Or do you sub all of it out?


I own it...... I hate renting stuff (imo just a waste of $)


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1602007 said:


> 4 days, 4 dump trucks, one loader = thousands of yards removed........


Is that extra $$$ or part of your contract?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1602187 said:


> Is that extra $$$ or part of your contract?


.................


----------



## plowguy43

You sell that chevy yet?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1602210 said:


> You sell that chevy yet?


No.. got too busy and just parked it on my front lawn... the wife likes that!...... looking at getting another truck (diesel) so after this season is done I think all 3 are going to go

I dont like the looks of the new chevy/gmc, the new ford 6.7 is untested for my liking right now, so im leaning towards a dodge (i cant believe im saying that!)


----------



## GMCHD plower

I ment the dump trucks...


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1602220 said:


> No.. got too busy and just parked it on my front lawn... the wife likes that!...... looking at getting another truck (diesel) so after this season is done I think all 3 are going to go
> 
> I dont like the looks of the new chevy/gmc, the new ford 6.7 is untested for my liking right now, so im leaning towards a dodge (i cant believe im saying that!)


They all come to the dark side eventually.

Honestly if you hold out for a 2013/14 the Ram 3500 is going to be a beast - Aisin Tranny, 850ft/lbs torque, radius arm front suspension (currently a 4 link), larger ujoints/ball joints, better frame with higher FGVW ratings, etc.

The 2500 is nice as well but will be nearly the same as the 2012's.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I'm a ford guy and I won't even buy a new ford diesel after hearing some of the horror stories the guys at commercial trucks service at Rowe have told me. They sure don't make them like they used to!


----------



## plowguy43

I doubt there will be a diesel motor like the 6.4 ever again. Best diesel made in my opinion.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

plowguy43;1603105 said:


> I doubt there will be a diesel motor like the *7.3* ever again. Best diesel made in my opinion.


Fixed it for you Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1603105 said:


> I doubt there will be a diesel motor like the *7.3* ever again. Best diesel made in my opinion.





jrs.landscaping;1603108 said:


> Fixed it for you Thumbs Up


I agree. I'd rather have a 7.3, the 7.3 is a great engine.


----------



## Mick76

Sat/Sun and Weds........:realmad::crying:


----------



## plowguy43

Haha Mike, you can't antagonize mother nature!

While I agree the 7.3 is a great reliable diesel, the 6.4 is amazing once deleted. The block can hold up to around 1000HP, the stock trans can hold nearly the same, stock it comes with compound turbos that a simple tune will put nearly 600hp to the wheels and return mid teens for mileage. We'll never see another diesel like that.


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1603267 said:


> Sat/Sun and Weds........:realmad::crying:


Have u heard any totals for these crappy events??


----------



## NEUSWEDE

kev51277;1603448 said:


> Have u heard any totals for these crappy events??


0-36" anything is possible


----------



## kev51277

NEUSWEDE;1603456 said:


> 0-36" anything is possible


Ohh man don't jinx us like that lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

plowguy43;1603313 said:


> Haha Mike, you can't antagonize mother nature!
> 
> While I agree the 7.3 is a great reliable diesel, the 6.4 is amazing once deleted. The block can hold up to around 1000HP, the stock trans can hold nearly the same, stock it comes with compound turbos that a simple tune will put nearly 600hp to the wheels and return mid teens for mileage. We'll never see another diesel like that.


I personally don't care for the 6.4, ours isn't tuned or deleted though maybe that's the difference? Ours is a gutless fuel hog that has had multiple fuel issues (rotted water sensor) which caused the truck to go into limp mode. I like the 6.0 better for power/torque/fuel economy even though it is prone to break downs, and the 7.3 has been great all around for us.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1603313 said:


> Haha Mike, you can't antagonize mother nature!
> 
> While I agree the 7.3 is a great reliable diesel, the 6.4 is amazing once deleted. The block can hold up to around 1000HP, the stock trans can hold nearly the same, stock it comes with compound turbos that a simple tune will put nearly 600hp to the wheels and return mid teens for mileage. We'll never see another diesel like that.


I do agree.
I know someone with one in a 550 and he complains about the milage so I started asking him if he had done this and that and he had the most blank stare.... I thought maybe it was a 6.7 then.... his response? "What are you talking about?" nevermind:laughing:

On a standard trans he was getting 8mpg.


----------



## Mick76

and another NEXT Friday as well........after these series of storms we should be at or close to our seasonal average for the season....it can stop after that!


----------



## plowguy43

jrs.landscaping;1603576 said:


> I personally don't care for the 6.4, ours isn't tuned or deleted though maybe that's the difference? Ours is a gutless fuel hog that has had multiple fuel issues (rotted water sensor) which caused the truck to go into limp mode. I like the 6.0 better for power/torque/fuel economy even though it is prone to break downs, and the 7.3 has been great all around for us.


With the Regens and DPF the 6.4 will eventually die but in the meantime it will also return horrible MPG's.

Remove the DPF/Cat and toss a tune on it - even a mild one - and you will think someone put an entirely difference engine under your hood. There really isn't words to describe the difference until you actually drive one.

Hopefully Repoman207 or MossMan can tell you their thoughts after they deleted/tuned theirs. On my buddies crew cab, it moved that huge truck on 35's like it was a modded Mustang - unbelieveable the difference.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1601972 said:


> Great thanks for the info, thats really what I was wondering in regards to the ride. I've found those spring packs on ebay for like $85 and the shackles are like $50. I had shackles on an old YJ Wrangler and it softened the ride a bit, but I questioned how they'd hold up to 1,000lbs of plow on the front of hte truck after awhile (would they allow the springs to shift during corners, etc).
> 
> I thought the spring packs wouldn't change anything in regards to the ride but wanted someone with actual experience to chime in. I think I'm going to go that route, the front end is pretty low for whatever reason on these pre 05 Superduty's.
> 
> Did you change the track bar or anything else up front with yours?


I put a new track bar on that came with the kit, but I don't think it was necessary. I also put new shocks on, that are 2.5 inches longer than stock to adjust for the height. Napa had the ranchos in stock so that's what I used, I like them. I won a contest on the radio for 1500 in truck upgrades so I got the tires (1000 mounted and balanced) and the lift, 500. If it was just me buying it, I would have ordered the mini pack through eBay as well.


----------



## Mick76

Channel 6's EARLY forecast....It still has time to go out to sea!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Or turn north and give me something to play with....


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1603267 said:


> Sat/Sun and Weds......





plowguy43;1603313 said:


> Haha Mike, you can't antagonize mother nature!


:laughing: Well put! Thumbs Up



NEUSWEDE;1603456 said:


> 0-36" anything is possible


Yup...that about sums that up for sure. If someone wants to know specifics, they'll have to look out their window, the only thing they seem to be able to predict accurately is the timing.



NEUSWEDE;1602925 said:


> I'm a ford guy and I won't even buy a new ford diesel after hearing some of the horror stories the guys at commercial trucks service at Rowe have told me. They sure don't make them like they used to!


They're all junk man...everyone of them have their downfalls. It's a matter of which is the best of the worst lol.

Who are you talking to specifically at Rowe? Not to go off topic, but The night crew is all about useless now, they've failed to seat my filters, fill my tires, torque my lugs, slashed my air bag, cracked my grill, dented my bumper, over filled my oil...not filled it enough. stripped my drain plug twice, scratched my paint, dented my door..they're useless. I have to stand there when they work on it now...they don't like that. When they vocalize it, I get mouthy...they like that even less. The clown that wears the ski hat year round...he's the worst. They can't even keep service writers (Jimmy's cool sh!t though) Bunch of tools......anyway, Kyle is about the only one I trust in that building when it comes to technical stuff.

I've heard the stories, and read the articles on the 6.4 and the 6.7 grenading at early hours / millage; it's disappointing and shocking. With that being said, 9 times out of 10 it happens when it's under warranty, while they're in their infant / toddler stages (50k miles or earlier) and it's hit or miss, and not that common.

I've heard it a millions times, I've said it repeatedly, and I'll say it again; the biggest downfall to 6.4 is the emissions, and the lack of, and or, the improper maintenance of it. It's that simple. If your 6.4 or 6.7 makes it to that 60k mile mark flawlessly, the best thing anyone can do is to rip out the DPF and EGR as soon as you can. Add a coolant filter, and meet every service interval using OEM filters and fluid. You do that, and your not going to have an issue going forward. My only regret was not doing it right away, when I bought it.



plowguy43;1603313 said:


> ]
> While I agree the 7.3 is a great reliable diesel, the 6.4 is amazing once deleted. The block can hold up to around 1000HP, the stock trans can hold nearly the same, stock it comes with compound turbos that a simple tune will put nearly 600hp to the wheels and return mid teens for mileage. We'll never see another diesel like that.


^^^^ same thoughts.

To add my opinion on the 7.3, it was a great motor, but what a lot of people seem to forget is, that there were many issues with it over time as well (typically when they adjusted something; body style, emissions...). As soon as Ford got a handle on the whole thing; the EPA came in and killed it with the new emission laws. I ran the 7.3 from year spans 92-01 at the rate of 150k miles per year. I got a new truck every 24 months ( I say "I", but it was my boss's truck, whom I teamed with 49 weeks per year, 24 hours per day.). 96 was the worst... atleast for me personally. When they swapped to the new body style....every time I hit a show (every 5-7 days), I would have to put the truck in the shop wherever we were in the country. In a 9 month span, the motor was changed out twice, along with many of the modules, and computer components. We had to leave it many times and rent trucks to continue on.



jrs.landscaping;1603576 said:


> I personally don't care for the 6.4, ours isn't tuned or deleted though maybe that's the difference? Ours is a gutless fuel hog that has had multiple fuel issues (rotted water sensor) which caused the truck to go into limp mode. I like the 6.0 better for power/torque/fuel economy even though it is prone to break downs, and the 7.3 has been great all around for us.


There is no if's, and's or but's about it; it's from lack of fuel system maintenance and care. It's that simple. The 6.4 is* very* fuel sensitive, crap fuel supply, lack of filter changes, and the use of non OEM filters...you get exactly what you're experiencing. I find it shocking your dealer didn't point that fact out to you. Also, Ford's fuel additive is actually recommended for other means, beside that of profit. It's actually needed in these motors.

The power issue is from the emissions restrictions. If nothing else, chop out the DPF and run a 4" pipe from the down pipe back to the tip.....that alone is a world of difference. Forget the HP gains through the tuner, just running the stock tune to eliminate the DPF sensors;...it's whole other animal. I went from 6-9 mpg to 14-17 mpg FULLY loaded, no exaggeration or embellishments. If I baby it while empty, I can get 24 mpg on the highway. The get up and go power will put you back in your seat every time...it's that good.



ddb maine;1603781 said:


> I do agree.
> I know someone with one in a 550 and he complains about the milage so I started asking him if he had done this and that and he had the most blank stare.... I thought maybe it was a 6.7 then.... his response? "What are you talking about?" nevermind
> 
> On a standard trans he was getting 8mpg.


I've heard the 6.7 is weaker then 6.4, even deleted. With that being said, I haven't really been able to pick anyone's brain first hand, that has done the deletes and tuning. From what I've read, and heard though, the hp & mpg is still a dramatic difference. As stated above, I went from 6-9 mpg loaded to 14-17 mpg loaded...and when I say loaded, I mean hammering down the highway at 85+mph with a 10k-12k lbs boat in tow, and a Harley in the bed.

The longer the DPF and EGR are engaged, the longer it's killing the motor. Once the damage is done, there is no coming back. Turbo failure is imminent the longer the DPF is on there, and the EGR....well, this is what you pull out when doing a EGR & cooler delete......you tell me.


















Let's talk about the EGR coolers, if they...no, let me correct that, WHEN they fail...there goes your engine. It will fill your # 4 & 8 cylinder and hydrolock your engine, bending the rods, and destroying your pistons and cylinder walls. That's no BS, google "6.4 egr cooler fail", it's well documented. The cure you ask?..Sinister Diesel...and others, sell a $80-$100 kit that will block off the coolers, and incapacitant your EGR, or, you can do the full kit that removes the coolers, and the EGR entirely at $350.

Again, it's not the 6.4 block that is faulty, it's the damn emissions and crap they have to put on it that kills it.



plowguy43;1604001 said:


> With the Regens and DPF the 6.4 will eventually die but in the meantime it will also return horrible MPG's.
> 
> Remove the DPF/Cat and toss a tune on it - even a mild one - and you will think someone put an entirely difference engine under your hood. There really isn't words to describe the difference until you actually drive one.
> 
> Hopefully Repoman207 or MossMan can tell you their thoughts after they deleted/tuned theirs. On my buddies crew cab, it moved that huge truck on 35's like it was a modded Mustang - unbelieveable the difference.


^^^^^....Exactly, this is all very true. The DPF also gums up the turbos with a tar residue; the longer it's left on, the more imminent the costly repair.


----------



## RepoMan207

The other thing is an air box... immense improvement.


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1604197 said:


> Channel 6's EARLY forecast....It still has time to go out to sea!


I'm thinking we're in for a foot this time around. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Mickkkk.......


----------



## Mick76

Heavy wet crap too....... :realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

Give me another 6"+

That sounds so bad if we weren't talking about snow.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1605266 said:


> Give me another 6"+


Fixed is for ya sweet pea!......:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1605307 said:


> Fixed is for ya sweet pea!......:laughing:


Umm...



Mick76 said:


> The difference between men and boys is the size of their toys!


:waving:


----------



## Mick76

Ouch!.....That was a good one!....LOL


----------



## Mick76

Like I said.....Its going out to sea!


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1605462 said:


> Like I said.....Its going out to sea!


Channel 8 still has us getting hammered


----------



## unhcp

http://vortex.accuweather.com/adc20...newsstory/2013/590x393_02221539_snowmapne.jpg


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1605475 said:


> Channel 8 still has us getting hammered


They havnt updated their site yet...those measurements were from 9:04 am... the one I posted was from the noon report


----------



## Mick76

wunderground calling for 4 inches in auburn as well........channel 6's forcast is still up there though..... im ready for summer! to heck with this snow stuff!


----------



## plowguy43

Im ready to plow ....snow


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Dang...they're knocking it way back now for us.....may not even be plowable for some areas. We'll see - it is what it is.

Jason


----------



## ddb maine

wunderground has been stingy on this storm from the get go and they have been good all season. 6" thats all.


----------



## RepoMan207

.

Weather Channel, and a few other outlets are still saying 6-12, but the local guys seem to all agree at this point.....ready to go, bring it on! Thumbs Up

.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Anything over 3 is fine....hopefully a nice easy cleanup. Kinda glad we aren't getting a lot since it's supposed to be heavy stuff.

Jason


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'd be happy to just go out salting


----------



## plowguy43

Just enjoyed some sledding with my boys up in Kingfield (the inlaws). All ready for some plowing now.

Take that as you may Mike LOL


----------



## mercer_me

This is what the National Weather Service is calling for in my area. Looks like I need to put the plow on the Tundra. I'm not plowing for the state today but, I think I'll be getting called in tonight.



National Weather Service ;1606355 said:


> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT EST TONIGHT...
> 
> .TODAY...SNOW. ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES. HIGHS
> IN THE LOWER 30'S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF SNOW
> 80 PERCENT.
> 
> .TONIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY IN THE EVENING. TOTAL SNOW
> ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 8 INCHES. LOWS IN THE MID 20'S. LIGHT AND
> VARIABLE WINDS. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just so all you southern guys know.... I hate you all.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I barely made it - 3.5. Headed out.


----------



## ddb maine

Easily 10-12"


----------



## GMCHD plower

ddb maine;1607615 said:


> Easily 10-12"


Hate you the most lol...


----------



## OrganicsL&L

LawnsInOrder;1606225 said:


> Anything over 3 is fine....hopefully a nice easy cleanup. Kinda glad we aren't getting a lot since it's supposed to be heavy stuff.
> 
> Jason


You jinxed us!


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 8" around hear. This is the fourth season plowing with the plow I have now and until today I had never had a problem with it. I broke the cable that hooks to the spring that pulls the lift arm down into float and I lost one of the U-bolts that holds the lift chain to the A-frame. But, I don't think that's to bad for four winters of plowing.


----------



## 06Sierra

a guy I work with has a mm2 that is about 5 years old. The cable broke on him this year too.


----------



## Dewey

Just got in from my intial plowing... We got about 9 " I will go again to cleanup a road and do my mill tommorrow..... Not sure whats going on with my truck..... But its running great not havin any problems this winter.... ( I'm not used to that ) LOL


----------



## jrs.landscaping

About a foot down here, wet nasty stuff. The closest I've come to getting the Cat stuck. Is Spring here yet?


----------



## allagashpm

We got a foot in Durham, 8-10 in harpswell. I just got home, started at 11 this morning. This snow was a ***** at times, plus the ground wasn't frozen enough. Pushed a lot of gravel.


----------



## ddb maine

GMCHD plower;1607624 said:


> Hate you the most lol...


 payup


----------



## ddb maine

allagashpm;1607968 said:


> We got a foot in Durham, 8-10 in harpswell. I just got home, started at 11 this morning. This snow was a ***** at times, plus the ground wasn't frozen enough. Pushed a lot of gravel.


first 6 were heavy, second 6 were light. sure pulled the humps out of a few of the roads, couple culverts are probably filled in now too...

Had a woman call a few storms ago. Shes got a friend, he needs money etc etc.. thats the only reason... Long story short when I first started her driveway she told me be super careful everyone was always sliding into her culvert and off the end of her turn around , easily 3'-4' deep... I never had any trouble in 3 years. New guys second storm and who's got a wrecker backing up the drive to pull him out the culvert. I cleaned up the end for him while he was nearly on his side with all the work lights on him. some of us were just built for this.:salute:


----------



## unhcp

another storm, another paycheck!


----------



## MSS Mow

Not a flake here.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah this stuff was certainly pretty wet, but it cleaned up nice. One good thing about wet snow, you don't get a bunch of run off - it just goes where you want it. 

Heading out to the properties tonight - DDB/Anyone - how far are you from OOB? I may have a property added on down there in the next week or two, and its too far out of my current route. PM me if you can help.


----------



## kev51277

Wtf More Snow for Weds!!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like its going to be a mess wednesday, thursday, and friday.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1608524 said:


> Sounds like its going to be a mess wednesday, thursday, and friday.


Bring on the over time. payup


----------



## allagashpm

I just had a customer call because they are running out of parking spots... There is no where to put the snow. They are waiting until it gets worse to do anything, but I'm most likely gonna have to pile some snow since I don't have a dump truck. Would a tractor or skid steer be better for this if I have to rent one? Thanks guys, hope youre ready for the 7-14 they predict for this week.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1609129 said:


> I just had a customer call because they are running out of parking spots... There is no where to put the snow. They are waiting until it gets worse to do anything, but I'm most likely gonna have to pile some snow since I don't have a dump truck. Would a tractor or skid steer be better for this if I have to rent one? Thanks guys, hope youre ready for the 7-14 they predict for this week.


If you're moving the snow a short distance a skid will have a faster cycle time, If you have to move it longer distances a tractor/loader will be better. If you go for the skid steer spend the extra on a light material bucket unless you are billing hourly.


----------



## plowguy43

I'd think a skid steer would be better but I'm no where near an expert on that type of equipement, plus I'm not really awake right now.

Got back from my route this morning at 5:30am (woke up yesterday morning for work at 5:15am), only to sleep an hour then head to work which is where I am now. I need to head back out and finish up 3 more (thankfully 2 are nearby, the third is a new one in Andover!)

No complaints though, I'll take whatever mother nature wants to give!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

allagashpm;1609129 said:


> I just had a customer call because they are running out of parking spots... There is no where to put the snow. They are waiting until it gets worse to do anything, but I'm most likely gonna have to pile some snow since I don't have a dump truck. Would a tractor or skid steer be better for this if I have to rent one? Thanks guys, hope youre ready for the 7-14 they predict for this week.


Skid is faster and can push and lift more! Make sure the skid has 2 speed.



jrs.landscaping;1609247 said:


> If you're moving the snow a short distance a skid will have a faster cycle time, If you have to move it longer distances a tractor/loader will be better. If you go for the skid steer spend the extra on a light material bucket unless you are billing hourly.


why is a tractor better for long distance?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Our Deere goes 18 MPH 

Cat MTL goes 7.5 MPH. 2 speed gives you 11 MPH?

I've found on long carries the tractor is faster. On shorter hauls I can move snow faster with our Cat than with our Loader. Maybe it's because I'm better in a skid than a loader?

I do agree breakout and lifting are greater with the skid and that would be my choice to move the snow we've had because it has pretty much packed like cement with the weather we've been having.


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1609129 said:


> I just had a customer call because they are running out of parking spots... There is no where to put the snow. They are waiting until it gets worse to do anything, but I'm most likely gonna have to pile some snow since I don't have a dump truck. Would a tractor or skid steer be better for this if I have to rent one? Thanks guys, hope youre ready for the 7-14 they predict for this week.


Sub it to me if its in L/A......


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1609129 said:


> I just had a customer call because they are running out of parking spots... There is no where to put the snow. They are waiting until it gets worse to do anything, but I'm most likely gonna have to pile some snow since I don't have a dump truck. Would a tractor or skid steer be better for this if I have to rent one? Thanks guys, hope youre ready for the 7-14 they predict for this week.


Rent a skid steer, it will be a lot faster and more efficient.

After this storm coming, I'm going to barrow my uncles tractor so I can push back the banks at my house.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

jrs.landscaping;1609337 said:


> Our Deere goes 18 MPH
> 
> Cat MTL goes 7.5 MPH. 2 speed gives you 11 MPH?
> 
> I've found on long carries the tractor is faster. On shorter hauls I can move snow faster with our Cat than with our Loader. Maybe it's because I'm better in a skid than a loader?
> 
> I do agree breakout and lifting are greater with the skid and that would be my choice to move the snow we've had because it has pretty much packed like cement with the weather we've been having.


After you factor in the 10 point turn for the tractor versus the zero turn for the skid the speed about evens out! haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

5-10" for me? I'll take it $$$$


----------



## jrs.landscaping

NEUSWEDE;1609386 said:


> After you factor in the 10 point turn for the tractor versus the zero turn for the skid the speed about evens out! haha


:laughing: Very true!


----------



## Mick76

If any of you are interested, Im selling one of my skids... 248b cat 2005 82 hp ,7500 lbs machine, enclosed , heat, ac, high flow, standard flow, all fluids were changed in the fall of 2012, 2250 +/- hours
$18.5K


----------



## allagashpm

Thanks for all the replies...I didn't want to make a whole seperate thread about it and figured you guys would have good input. I think after this next storm I will have to do something, I wouldn't mind subbing it out but I might just end up with a skidsteer and move stuff around. It should be hauled away but they won't spend the money. It's only a 40-50 car lot, but there is nowhere to put snow. Thanks guys, maybe someday we can meet up for a few colds ones.


----------



## mercer_me

I remember a while back Pete (bacwudzme) said he was the stacking king (or something like that). Well Pete, I'm pretty sure "my" V plow stack higher than your's.....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1609487 said:


> If any of you are interested, Im selling one of my skids... 248b cat 2005 82 hp ,7500 lbs machine, enclosed , heat, ac, high flow, standard flow, all fluids were changed in the fall of 2012, 2250 +/- hours
> $18.5K


Will you do payment plans lol


----------



## Mick76

Will, Ive got you both ....LOL









Kev, Ah No....LOL...but I am keeping one and I do some stuff in the summer with it so if you need some skid work done let me know... Ive got forks, sweeper attachment, 12" post hole auger


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1609927 said:


> Will, Ive got you both ....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, Ah No....LOL...but I am keeping one and I do some stuff in the summer with it so if you need some skid work done let me know... Ive got forks, sweeper attachment, 12" post hole auger


How much per hour do you charge to move bankings


----------



## Mick76

Kev, Skid or loader? in L/A? how many do you have to do?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1609935 said:


> Kev, Skid or loader? in L/A? how many do you have to do?


Skid in bowdoinham. How many yards per hour do u think u can move


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1609946 said:


> Skid in bowdoinham. How many yards per hour do u think u can move


Restacking in the same lot? how long of a distance to move? lots of variables but once I get there Im very good in a skid


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1609927 said:


> Will, Ive got you both ....LOL


LOL Pushers don't count. I'm talking about V plows. Thumbs Up

Had a snow shower come through around 9:00 and I put some salt out. Right now it's starting to snowing and the wind is blowing pretty hard.


----------



## Mick76

12 events at 76"...it can stop anytime!


----------



## allagashpm

We had 4-6 when I went to bed last night at 11, got up at 3 and it turned into 2-3 of pure ****. I did a few driveways that are paved, I left my gravel drives just cleaned out the ends. What a mess


----------



## Mick76

Ryan....... http://maine.craigslist.org/lbg/3649807144.html


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 5" in Mercer last night and it rained all day today. I plowed from 5:30 to 12:30 then I went back out and started plowing again at 3:30. I'm pretty tired but, I love the money. payup


----------



## plowguy43

A little PO'd that we didn't get as much as originally predicted. Would've liked two double charge storms in one week. I'll take anything we can get though, not much time left for winter (yes March can snow a lot)


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got maybe an inch here then it started raining and washed it all away... Kinda PO'd, hooked up and loaded my sand, and got nothin.


----------



## Dewey

We got 4" of slush..... Plowed two camp roads and a few hottop jobs


----------



## unhcp

Crazy 2-3 inch per hour up northern maine right now


----------



## Mick76

So whacha think guys..... was that last storm the LAST storm of this season?


----------



## 06Sierra

I left Easton at 4 with about 4"on the ground. got home a little after 4:30 and there was 8". Easton had some rain this morning. We have 15" now and it's still coming down. I got a little less than half of the driveway plowed and almost got stuck three times. I'm hoping I can get one of my coworkers to come over with his F-350 tomorrow.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1611212 said:


> So whacha think guys..... was that last storm the LAST storm of this season?


Maybe for the Southern part of the state it will be the last snow storm but, around hear I'm sure we will get a few more.


----------



## bigbadbrad

we got about 6-8 inches right now. coming down good, about almost 2 inches an hour. get up early to go plow. The town wanted me to call in sick to work to go drive snowtruck tommrow! haha, i would if it paid more then the day job!


----------



## 06Sierra

About 19 inches total. They are calling for another 1 to 3 tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1611509 said:


> About 19 inches total. They are calling for another 1 to 3 tonight and tomorrow.


Holy crap! Im glad its up in your neck of the woods!.....LOL


----------



## plowguy43

I doubt its the last storm, but I have a feeling (looking at the temps) we will get a break before the next one comes along. But who really knows, this has been an odd season, lots of snow late in the season.


----------



## ddb maine

Ive got a feeling we are going to get one last mess. soft ground the whole bit. Theres alot of soft spots around here. Chained the truck and widened all the roads. 
Get my pm bobby?


----------



## 06Sierra

Mick76;1611515 said:


> Holy crap! Im glad its up in your neck of the woods!.....LOL


It was tough plowing. The F-350 got stuck twice here. What he got done in an hour would have taken me 3 or more hours to do. I have a little left but I'm going to wait until it cools down some tonight.


----------



## Mick76

Anyone interested in my 2011/2012 XLS... Ive literally used it 4-5 times.... has a cutting edge also (part number sticker is still on it for petes sake) $4500 price includes off truck and wiring (from a 2005 gmc) It will be available in the spring (just incase I need to use it from now til then)


----------



## mercer_me

Had a pretty good flurry come through. I had to go salt. Sounds like I'll be going back out again in the morning.


----------



## Dewey

I know it's not Plowing related but thought you guys from Maine Might like to watch some Big Equipment work.... These Guys are grinding the slabs at My Mill .


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1612074 said:


> I know it's not Plowing related but thought you guys from Maine Might like to watch some Big Equipment work.... These Guys are grinding the slabs at My Mill .


Nice video Dewey. That's a big chipper. Does anybody get your slabs and use them for kindling?


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1611721 said:


> Anyone interested in my 2011/2012 XLS... Ive literally used it 4-5 times.... has a cutting edge also (part number sticker is still on it for petes sake) $4500 price includes off truck and wiring (from a 2005 gmc) It will be available in the spring (just incase I need to use it from now til then)


I'll give you $3800 and a case of beer.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1612242 said:


> I'll give you $3800 and a case of beer.


Is this really Chris?....LOLOLOL:laughing:


----------



## unhcp

I would never pay 3800 for that


----------



## allagashpm

Dewey;1612074 said:


> I know it's not Plowing related but thought you guys from Maine Might like to watch some Big Equipment work.... These Guys are grinding the slabs at My Mill .


That's awesome. They use the same chipper at the town dump...those things don't mess around


----------



## Mick76

Petey (Mossman) you've been quite lately...whatcha working on?


----------



## plowguy43

So anything expected for this Thursday?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

accuweather is showing 1-3" overnight


----------



## Mick76

:realmad: wunderground is now calling for 10" in auburn for the night of weds into thurs ... I hope their forcast is wrong and this crap goes out to sea!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1613976 said:


> :realmad: wunderground is now calling for 10" in auburn for the night of weds into thurs ... I hope their forcast is wrong and this crap goes out to sea!


I'm hoping I can get some more over time this weak. My goal is to get an 80 week some time. payup

It's not plowing related but, my buddy from work was on a fishing trip up to Moosehead and the made a "Harlem Shake" video. I had never scene one before this but, I honestly think it's the funniest one on You Tube.


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1613976 said:


> :realmad: wunderground is now calling for 10" in auburn for the night of weds into thurs ... I hope their forcast is wrong and this crap goes out to sea!


I just checked wunderground n they must have changed it allready


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;1614015 said:


> I just checked wunderground n they must have changed it allready


Yeah I checked it too they said 1 inch


----------



## Mick76

nope still the same... 3" weds night and 7" thurs... channel 6+13 are now saying snow for thurs as well


----------



## Mick76

http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:04210.1.99999


----------



## plowguy43

Woof Mike says my girl karma


----------



## bigbadbrad

haha Will I seen that one last night and thought it was one of the best ones out there. I wanted to make one on sled yesterday, but noone could get service on their phone to play the song


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1614266 said:


> haha Will I seen that one last night and thought it was one of the best ones out there. I wanted to make one on sled yesterday, but no one could get service on their phone to play the song


I think they just filmed it and then they added the music when they edited it. A snowmobile one would be cool.


----------



## unhcp

So fisher is suppose to announce 18 new plow models today, can't wait!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Just in time for the Nor'Easter to head right out to sea, and the daffodils to start popping! (Wishful thinking on my part!)


----------



## PlowMan03

unhcp;1614843 said:


> So fisher is suppose to announce 18 new plow models today, can't wait!


Thought it was tomorrow not today


----------



## unhcp

PlowMan03;1614892 said:


> Thought it was tomorrow not today


I heard today, at least picture will be released. Tomorrow the products will be on the trade show floor.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

one of them better be a Stainless XLS


----------



## plowguy43

18 new models, sounds like they are changing the entire line.


----------



## Mick76

so much for the storm missing us.....freakin weathermen!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Western shows "18 new models" but it sounds like 6 new models, 3 sizes each, 6x3=18...


----------



## plowguy43

I'm waiting to see if Fisher finally changed the center hinge on the V plows.


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1615010 said:


> so much for the storm missing us.....freakin weathermen!


How much r they saying we are getting


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just when I thought I was gonna switch to Boss for next season....


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1615023 said:


> Western shows "18 new models" but it sounds like 6 new models, 3 sizes each, 6x3=18...


I'm pretty excited about seeing the new Fisher models. I got a feeling they are going to come out with a better V plow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Found this for Western, not fill in with fisher stuff and there you go...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

It will all be cosmetic things, the v will look more like a boss v someone posted a pic 2 months agin in the pic section everyone called it photoshopped! 9 of the 18 will be V's between the 3 sizes and being optioned in poly, mild steel and stainless and I'm sure others will be light duty plows that can go on the newer trucks where weight on the front end is an issue. Maybe a pusher box to keep up with boss.


----------



## GMCHD plower

^^^Party pooper...


----------



## mercer_me

*My Predictions:*
V plow for 1/2 tons (hopefully with chain lift)
Plow for small trucks and SUVs (the Homesteader is missing)
New style V plow
Stainless XLS
Pusher for loaders and skid steers
UTV plow (strait blade and V?)


----------



## Mick76

Lookin to be a southern event boys....ya!


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1615481 said:


> Lookin to be a southern event boys....ya!


I like it!!


----------



## plowguy43

... depending on how it tracks


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1615521 said:


> ... depending on how it tracks


You mean it could go further south?......


----------



## unhcp

Here are six reasons to love the all-new FISHER® XV2™: 1) It's huge. 2) The center pin is massive. 3) The hydraulics are ultra fast. 4) It comes standard with double-acting InstaLock cylinders.5) As always, the trip edge is standard. 6) Like the XTREMEV™, you can get it in FISHER yellow or stainless steel.


----------



## mercer_me

unhcp;1615884 said:


> Here are six reasons to love the all-new FISHER® XV2™: 1) It's huge. 2) The center pin is massive. 3) The hydraulics are ultra fast. 4) It comes standard with double-acting InstaLock cylinders.5) As always, the trip edge is standard. 6) Like the XTREMEV™, you can get it in FISHER yellow or stainless steel.


It looks like a pretty nice plow. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it. So, we know three out of six new models, Extreme V 2, skit steer plows, and pushers. I wander what the other three models are.


----------



## plowguy43

So Fisher finally admits that the center hinge was a horrible design. LOL

I'm sure the upgraded version will only be more expensive I'll keep my dogg.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kinda dissapointed, the same old same old, western made a "Prodigy" which is basicly the equivalent of a Blizzard speedwing, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## plowguy43

Boss added stainless to the DXT line


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mercer_me;1615897 said:


> It looks like a pretty nice plow. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it. So, we know three out of six new models, Extreme V 2, skit steer plows, and pushers. I wander what the other three models are.


pretty sure those were the 18, 5 pusher boxes (6,8,10,12,14'), 6 XV2 painted and stainless in 7.5, 8.5, 9.5 and 7 the x blade and hd plows for skid stainless 8, 8.5,9' and 7.5, 8, 8.5,9' painted.

If that is it pretty sad since they did nothing ground breaking just trying to keep up with boss instead of increasing sales and coming out with more stainless options.

The XV2 is a joke in my opinion and I have seen it in person!


----------



## GMCHD plower

The "red" company is starting to look better and better...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

GMCHD plower;1616017 said:


> The "red" company is starting to look better and better...


Moving south for the winter is looking better and better too!


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1616019 said:


> Moving south for the winter is looking better and better too!


Ahmen!.....Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

NEUSWEDE;1615993 said:


> pretty sure those were the 18, 5 pusher boxes (6,8,10,12,14'), 6 XV2 painted and stainless in 7.5, 8.5, 9.5 and 7 the x blade and hd plows for skid stainless 8, 8.5,9' and 7.5, 8, 8.5,9' painted.
> 
> If that is it pretty sad since they did nothing ground breaking just trying to keep up with boss instead of increasing sales and coming out with more stainless options.
> 
> The XV2 is a joke in my opinion and I have seen it in person!


That's very disappointing. I would like to check out the XV2 my self to se what it really is. Like others have said Fisher should have came out with an 8611 XLS. Western came out with that Speed Wing plow, why couldn't Fisher do the same? Fisher needs to come out with something better or Boss is going to take away even more Fisher customers.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1615993 said:


> pretty sure those were the 18, 5 pusher boxes (6,8,10,12,14'), 6 XV2 painted and stainless in 7.5, 8.5, 9.5 and 7 the x blade and hd plows for skid stainless 8, 8.5,9' and 7.5, 8, 8.5,9' painted.
> 
> If that is it pretty sad since they did nothing ground breaking just trying to keep up with boss instead of increasing sales and coming out with more stainless options.
> 
> The XV2 is a joke in my opinion and I have seen it in person!


I agree 100%. It seems as though Fisher is happy resting on its "reputation" rather than evolve with the times. They are still using the same hydraulic pack (insta-act) design that came out on the MM1's, while most every other company has much faster hydraulics with the same reliability/durability.

They haven't touched the HD series plows since they were introduced, haven't added optional wings for HD/X Blades, and while Fleet-flex is a great idea, it also adds complexity. You can make a single harness style system much simpler (look at Boss).



GMCHD plower;1616017 said:


> The "red" company is starting to look better and better...


There is a stainless company that is built better, gives more standard, and costs less. Oh yeah, they have amazing support as well.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby,
What did you say about karma?....LOL

In honor of Seinfield in my best Soup Nazi voice "No SNOW for U!"....LOLOLOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1616485 said:


> I agree 100%. It seems as though Fisher is happy resting on its "reputation" rather than evolve with the times. They are still using the same hydraulic pack (insta-act) design that came out on the MM1's, while most every other company has much faster hydraulics with the same reliability/durability.
> 
> They haven't touched the HD series plows since they were introduced, haven't added optional wings for HD/X Blades, and while Fleet-flex is a great idea, it also adds complexity. You can make a single harness style system much simpler (look at Boss).
> 
> There is a stainless company that is built better, gives more standard, and costs less. Oh yeah, they have amazing support as well.


I'm liking red, 838lbs for a 9'2" + mount.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1616638 said:


> Bobby,
> What did you say about karma?....LOL
> 
> In honor of Seinfield in my best Soup Nazi voice "No SNOW for U!"....LOLOLOL


Mike, stop it! You keep this up and our summer will be horrible.



GMCHD plower;1616668 said:


> I'm liking red, 838lbs for a 9'2" + mount.


I forgot you have a GMC, yes a Boss is probably better suited for your truck.


----------



## 06Sierra

plowguy43;1616485 said:


> There is a stainless company that is built better, gives more standard, and costs less. Oh yeah, they have amazing support as well.


Unfortunately that company is too far away for some of us! I would consider them when the time comes if there is a local dealer. Old Town looks to be the closest for me.


----------



## plowguy43

How far are you from Winslow (Michauds welding)?


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm 3 1/2 hours from Bangor.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1616485 said:


> There is a stainless company that is built better, gives more standard, and costs less. Oh yeah, they have amazing support as well.


Bobby I would actually go to the expanding stainless snow dogg plow but have seen they are not very durable. 
The XLS has been good, biggest down side is the list hoist is not strong. 
When I met with Fisher for the viewing/ comments of this XV2 over a year ago, everyone there talked about more stainless and their response was no one will pay for it. But I think what it comes down to is people hold on to the stainless longer. 
The redesign on the XV2 was for the look so people would update, just like trucks they redesign every few years so people think they need to upgrade!


----------



## Mick76

The fat lady is singing boys! I cant wait for this season to be over with! I think Ill have a few tons of salt left over if anyones interested in it...... itll be free and ill load your truck or trailer for you


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mick76;1616859 said:


> The fat lady is singing boys! I cant wait for this season to be over with! I think Ill have a few tons of salt left over if anyones interested in it...... itll be free and ill load your truck or trailer for you


How many tons and where is it staged?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1616859 said:


> The fat lady is singing boys! I cant wait for this season to be over with! I think Ill have a few tons of salt left over if anyones interested in it...... itll be free and ill load your truck or trailer for you


you still have your shipping container or did you sell it? I need a 20'


----------



## plowguy43

Dylan who has one locally? The only one I've "seen" that was beat up was that old YouTube video of one. Other than that I haven't heard anything bad. Its a full trip so that is a downside and the hydraulics aren't as quick as the XLS but other than that I think they are built well (they are over 1,000lbs).


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1616868 said:


> you still have your shipping container or did you sell it? I need a 20'


I sold it last season... i rented one this season

on a side note, anyone heard from mossman or repo?...theyve been quite lately


----------



## Mick76

jrs.landscaping;1616865 said:


> How many tons and where is it staged?


auburn , roughly 6 tons if i dont use anymore this season


----------



## kev51277

Hey guys I'm opening a new store in the auburn mall called central maine slot cars. Bring ur kids n come race!!


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1616989 said:


> Hey guys I'm opening a new store in the auburn mall called central maine slot cars. Bring ur kids n come race!!


really? what do you do, race remote controlled cars around a track?


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1616996 said:


> really? what do you do, race remote controlled cars around a track?


Yup pretty much.. The cars are fully customizable also you can put tires,motors,gears in them to make them faster. N once we get going were gonna get leagues going and have bracket racing..


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1616902 said:


> I sold it last season... i rented one this season
> 
> on a side note, anyone heard from mossman or repo?...theyve been quite lately


We have been designing the perfect plow, you should see it on the market by early fall.


----------



## 06Sierra

Pretty quiet on here lately, so lets talk guns Picked up my Wife's new pink Taurus 380 this afternoon. Now to find more ammo for it! Wal Mart had a bunch the week before I bought the gun. Now they don't have much of any. My turn next, as long as we don't get the 14 furlough days they are talking about. I'm torn between a Walther PPS 40 or Springfield XDS. My daily driver for work in an H&K P2000. I would love to have a compact usp40, but that is a little pricey for me! What do you guys have/like?


----------



## allagashpm

06Sierra;1618295 said:


> Pretty quiet on here lately, so lets talk guns Picked up my Wife's new pink Taurus 380 this afternoon. Now to find more ammo for it! Wal Mart had a bunch the week before I bought the gun. Now they don't have much of any. My turn next, as long as we don't get the 14 furlough days they are talking about. I'm torn between a Walther PPS 40 or Springfield XDS. My daily driver for work in an H&K P2000. I would love to have a compact usp40, but that is a little pricey for me! What do you guys have/like?


nice, what kind of Taurus? My girlfriend just got the Taurus TCP 380...didn't want the pink. I might buy one this spring, it shoots great and is a nice picket pistol for cc, and only 200 bucks


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1618387 said:


> nice, what kind of Taurus? My girlfriend just got the Taurus TCP 380...didn't want the pink. I might buy one this spring, it shoots great and is a nice picket pistol for cc, and only 200 bucks


I got my wife the Taurus 380 n she likes it. It was a great way to get her to the range. But then she conned me into buying her a glock 27


----------



## 06Sierra

It is the PT738. The first time I took her to shoot was with a USP40. She loved it!! I paid $275 on gun broker. There wasn't any locally and that was one of the best prices I have seen them go for there. I did get a couple mag extensions for it. At some point I'll get a couple more mags and keep the factory plate on.

I have never been a big fan of Glock. Not that they are bad guns. I just don't care for how they feel.


----------



## kev51277

06Sierra;1618395 said:


> It is the PT738. The first time I took her to shoot was with a USP40. She loved it!! I paid $275 on gun broker. There wasn't any locally and that was one of the best prices I have seen them go for there. I did get a couple mag extensions for it. At some point I'll get a couple more mags and keep the factory plate on.
> 
> I have never been a big fan of Glock. Not that they are bad guns. I just don't care for how they feel.


I love my glock 26 they are very well built guns. I also bought my wife a walther p22 and those feel really nice in the hand and easy for them to shoot..


----------



## 06Sierra

Walther has some nice stuff! Initially I was going to get her a pink PK380. Those can't be found any where right now though.


----------



## kev51277

06Sierra;1618408 said:


> Walther has some nice stuff! Initially I was going to get her a pink PK380. Those can't be found any where right now though.


We took my wife's glock to Howells gun shop in grey n had it duracoated pink cheetah lol


----------



## 06Sierra

Nice! I didn't realize there was anyone in Maine that did that. I guy I work with sent his Wife's away to have it done.


----------



## kev51277

They don't do it them selves. The gun smith there his name is Matt, his friend does it


----------



## bigbadbrad

I got a springfield XD .45acp I believe it is the 4 3/4" barrel, but cant remeber off the top of my head. Works awesome, I love shooting it. I heard the XDS is even better.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'll have a chance to shoot an Xds this spring. From fondling one a few weeks ago, I like it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I have a springfield armory XD sub compact 40 cal with a 3" barrel great gun to shoot and carry. The safety features are nice on it too


----------



## allagashpm

The Xds is a nice gun, I shot a s&w shield last fall that I really liked. I love my glock 22, but its too big for carrying. I might look at the Xds I haven't shot one though..and that little taurus fits in the palm of my hand, so easy to conceal


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1618996 said:


> The Xds is a nice gun, I shot a s&w shield last fall that I really liked. I love my glock 22, but its too big for carrying. I might look at the Xds I haven't shot one though..and that little taurus fits in the palm of my hand, so easy to conceal


If you love ur glock 22 u should look at the 26 it's the sub compact I have one n I conceal carry all the time it's very comfortable


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey guys, towards summer I'm gonna be looking for an equipment trailer, 20-22ft with 12k+gwv, not looking to spend to, to much, so it can be a "fixer uper", but it needs to be road legal, or atleast close. Deck over or between the wheels, either is fine, bumper pull is a must. If anyone knows of any for sale or knows of anyone looking to dump one, please let me know!


----------



## Mick76

Clipper system possible for Saturday with a chance for a larger storm weds,,, hope they're wrong!


----------



## mercer_me

My parents are buying a SUV for my sister. From what they have said they have narrowed it down to a Ford Escape, Jeep Liberty, Toyota Rav 4, and a Honda CRV. They really want to get a Rav $ but, most of them are more than they want to spend. So, out of the four wich SUV would be there best choice?


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1619283 said:


> My parents are buying a SUV for my sister. From what they have said they have narrowed it down to a Ford Escape, Jeep Liberty, Toyota Rav 4, and a Honda CRV. They really want to get a Rav $ but, most of them are more than they want to spend. So, out of the four wich SUV would be there best choice?


Honda! I've got an 03 accord v6 with 250k on it, its been so reliable. Nowadays though they are all pretty good, if they can't afford the rav I don't know if they could afford the Honda though. I see a lot of ford escapes I think for the money they are a great car. 
Honda, rav, ford, jeep.

Also, ill check out the g26, I think glocks are great guns


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1619275 said:


> Clipper system possible for Saturday with a chance for a larger storm weds,,, hope they're wrong!


Stop trying to get Bobbys hopes up. it was almost 50 today


----------



## Dewey

We have a Escape.... And Love it !! I never had any of the others...


----------



## 06Sierra

One of my Wife's coworkers had a liberty. It was junk. I'd stay away from that. Any of the others would be ok.


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1619305 said:


> Stop trying to get Bobbys hopes up. it was almost 50 today


 :laughing:Thumbs Up

From how the weather professionals are talking Weds could be a doosie... lets hope not!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1619275 said:


> Clipper system possible for Saturday with a chance for a larger storm weds,,, hope they're wrong!





NEUSWEDE;1619305 said:


> Stop trying to get Bobbys hopes up. it was almost 50 today


Saw it last night on the news, not really getting all excited until I see it. Although I do want 1 more event before spring arrives. Just to pad the pockets a little more payup



mercer_me;1619283 said:


> My parents are buying a SUV for my sister. From what they have said they have narrowed it down to a Ford Escape, Jeep Liberty, Toyota Rav 4, and a Honda CRV. They really want to get a Rav $ but, most of them are more than they want to spend. So, out of the four wich SUV would be there best choice?


I've now had an 2008 and a 2012 Jeep Liberty company car, bought my wife an 03 Liberty, and my mother has had an 02 & 08 Liberty - They are great SUV's, excellent in the snow, have a real 4x4 system, decent interior space. But they are rough around the edges, ride a little harsh, and the worst part is the fuel mileage. They have a big (3.7) V6 but its weak and drinks fuel. Would I buy another one? No.

I've also had an 08 Escape company car - it was a 4cylinder and couldn't get out of its own way but otherwise was nice. The V6's have more pep and are pretty reliable but they also don't get the best mileage.

I'd go with a Rav4 or CRV personally. Much better MPG's, pretty peppy for the little 4cyl, will be pretty reliable (not saying the others aren't, I've never had anything go wrong), but overall I think she'd be happier with one.

Although I think you could find an Escape or Liberty for a good deal less money than the Rav/CRV, its why we bought my wifes. It had much less mileage, way more options, and I got it for about $5,000 less than the others.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1619298 said:


> Honda! I've got an 03 accord v6 with 250k on it, its been so reliable. Nowadays though they are all pretty good, if they can't afford the rav I don't know if they could afford the Honda though. I see a lot of ford escapes I think for the money they are a great car.
> Honda, rav, ford, jeep.





Dewey;1619324 said:


> We have a Escape.... And Love it !! I never had any of the others...





06Sierra;1619429 said:


> One of my Wife's coworkers had a liberty. It was junk. I'd stay away from that. Any of the others would be ok.





plowguy43;1619590 said:


> I've now had an 2008 and a 2012 Jeep Liberty company car, bought my wife an 03 Liberty, and my mother has had an 02 & 08 Liberty - They are great SUV's, excellent in the snow, have a real 4x4 system, decent interior space. But they are rough around the edges, ride a little harsh, and the worst part is the fuel mileage. They have a big (3.7) V6 but its weak and drinks fuel. Would I buy another one? No.
> 
> I've also had an 08 Escape company car - it was a 4cylinder and couldn't get out of its own way but otherwise was nice. The V6's have more pep and are pretty reliable but they also don't get the best mileage.
> 
> I'd go with a Rav4 or CRV personally. Much better MPG's, pretty peppy for the little 4cyl, will be pretty reliable (not saying the others aren't, I've never had anything go wrong), but overall I think she'd be happier with one.
> 
> Although I think you could find an Escape or Liberty for a good deal less money than the Rav/CRV, its why we bought my wife's. It had much less mileage, way more options, and I got it for about $5,000 less than the others.


Thanks for all the info guys. I relay it to me parents.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Stupid question, but are there any equipment auctions around here where you can find a list and see whats being auctioned? Seems to me like it would be a good place to look for a trailer...


----------



## Dewey

Hey while we are talking equipment I may be looking for a 30-50 KW 3 Phase Deisel Generator Anyone know of a good source ??


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1619907 said:


> Stupid question, but are there any equipment auctions around here where you can find a list and see whats being auctioned? Seems to me like it would be a good place to look for a trailer...


http://www.keenanauction.com/list.cgi?t=2


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks Mick!


----------



## Ray

Dewey try going here http://www.govliquidation.com/ I saw some large generators in New York.


----------



## unhcp

http://www.northcountry-auctions.com/

decent deals on trailers, usually brand new


----------



## Mick76

Extra skid steer tires - sold, skid steer sweeper - sold........ its a start!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Ray;1620065 said:


> Dewey try going here http://www.govliquidation.com/ I saw some large generators in New York.


I bought two 5 KW generators from them and they were like new, one had 50 hours!!!


----------



## Dewey

jrs.landscaping;1620893 said:


> I bought two 5 KW generators from them and they were like new, one had 50 hours!!!


I looked real quick is it an auction type site ???


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Dewey;1620949 said:


> I looked real quick is it an auction type site ???


Yes, all of my purchases have been sight unseen and I have not been dissappointed. I've purchased, 2 trucks, 3 storage boxes, hand tools, gen sets etc and all have been just as described. They will also help with shipping.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I want one of the deuces off that site....


----------



## kev51277

Anybody hear any news on this storm we are getting teusday. I heard 1-15 inches lol


----------



## Dewey

kev51277;1621116 said:


> Anybody hear any news on this storm we are getting teusday. I heard 1-15 inches lol


Hmmmmm 1"-15" of mud ???


----------



## mercer_me

We got about a half inch hear last night I had to go salt for about four hours.


----------



## Mick76

12"-15" POSSIBLE for Maine Tues into Weds.... Bobby, dont say anything about Karma :realmad:


----------



## allagashpm

i hope we get snow just to shut up my customers asking me to come plant grass, friggin people are itchin for spring hard after last march


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1622020 said:


> 12"-15" POSSIBLE for Maine Tues into Weds.... Bobby, dont say anything about Karma :realmad:


Are u serious??? Is that for all if maine


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1622020 said:


> 12"-15" POSSIBLE for Maine Tues into Weds.... Bobby, dont say anything about Karma :realmad:


Woof

just saw a map, all of Maine was 9-18", central Maine was 12-24". Possible of course.


----------



## kev51277

plowguy43;1622152 said:


> Woof
> 
> just saw a map, all of Maine was 9-18", central Maine was 12-24". Possible of course.


Do u have a link to the map


----------



## Mick76

Im am Soooo ready for summer!............


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1622576 said:


> I am Soooo ready for summer!............


I'm ready for overtime! payup


----------



## allagashpm

looks like we will be getting slammed, they shifted the 10-16 band closer to the coast. saying it will start tonight around 9-10, accumulate 2-4 overnight, and not end until about 6am wednesday. gas up fellas, gonna be a long couple days!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

guess I shouldn't start that paver job just yet! Here we go again.


----------



## Mick76

OrganicsL&L;1623025 said:


> guess I shouldn't start that paver job just yet! Here we go again.


Weather guys are hinting on another storm Thurs as well........:realmad:


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I picked up on their innocuous references to possible snow for Thurs. too. I guess it will make it easier to sell seasonals next year!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1623028 said:


> Weather guys are hinting on another storm Thurs as well........:realmad:


payup

I'm actually beginning to feel bad, but then the checks roll in from the bank and I remember why I feel so good.

Did I mention they just added another 2 properties?wesport


----------



## unhcp

Keep them coming, these bills don't pay themselves!


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1623118 said:


> payup
> 
> I'm actually beginning to feel bad, but then the checks roll in from the bank and I remember why I feel so good.
> 
> Did I mention they just added another 2 properties?wesport


Did you put the plow on the new truck?


----------



## ddb maine

This is a riot. More phone calls from more people who broke more %^&* in the last storm and prayed we were done. Bring it.


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1623134 said:


> Did you put the plow on the new truck?


Not yet, I have everything but am going to finish the season with the Ram.


----------



## Mick76

^^^^^^^ That, and admit it.... your scared of that tree!!!!.....


----------



## plowguy43

You would be too if it attacked your truck like that.


----------



## Dewey

Heading out to do initial plowing of contracts...... Gawd I don't want to do this anymore


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone in the Warren/Thomaston Area? I potentiatlly have a property out there that will need to be plowed after this storm.

If so, let me know ASAP

Needs to be plowed and one entrance shoveled - just a shovel wide path nothing crazy.


----------



## allagashpm

This storm has been weird..I havent had to do anything we only have 2-3 inches in Brunswick, I'm in Portland now picking my gf up at work and its freezing rain/ ice pellets. I was thinking we would already have 8 inches on the ground.


----------



## bigbadbrad

nothing has even started to fall up here yet in Fort Kent


----------



## Moss Man

Cha ching!


----------



## unhcp

LOL, never trust a groundhog


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1623802 said:


> Anyone in the Warren/Thomaston Area? I potentiatlly have a property out there that will need to be plowed after this storm.
> 
> If so, let me know ASAP
> 
> Needs to be plowed and one entrance shoveled - just a shovel wide path nothing crazy.


PM coming.


----------



## Mick76

Did I already mention Im Sooo ready for summer?.........LOL


----------



## Maine_Train

unhcp;1624198 said:


> LOL, never trust a groundhog


:laughing: Good one! I bet he's wishing he hadn't left his shovel outside the entrance to his den.


----------



## plowguy43

Maine_Train;1624274 said:


> PM coming.


 Back at you let me know thank you


----------



## mercer_me

We got 14" of light powdery snow around hear. I plowed from 7:00am to 10:30pm yesterday and I went back in at 7:00 and pusher banks back. I'm glad it was cold before we got this snow, I didn't tear anything up.


----------



## allagashpm

I agree, temps were key on this. Easy pushing and minimal destruction. Got a new driveway from a new lawn customer too, survived the storm, cracking a beer and taking a shower. Hope you guys made out alright.


----------



## Mems

Billed out for the last two months due to not having the time to get the bills out. People arent gonna be happy with how much snow we got. Oh well...waiting for the checks to roll in


----------



## plowguy43

Phew, left at 6:30AM and pulled back into my drive at 10:45PM last night. Happy to get them all done in one swoop and some of them were muddy (truck nearly got stuck at one property in Turner). 

Very happy that we got that much snow and it was light fluffy stuff.


----------



## Mick76

Just curious...any of you other guys buy/sell houses (flipping)?


----------



## plowguy43

I do, wanna partner up and kick some ass?


----------



## Mems

Mick76;1624992 said:


> Just curious...any of you other guys buy/sell houses (flipping)?


Wish I had the time. I'd be all over it.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1625040 said:


> I do, wanna partner up and kick some ass?


HA!.... time and money my friend!... unless you just want to put all the $ down and ill do all the time?......


----------



## Mick76

Mems;1625102 said:


> Wish I had the time. I'd be all over it.


Once you see how much $ you can make, you be asking yourself why didnt I do this earlier.....

Im just glad the economy is getting better to do what I really enjoy.......


----------



## mercer_me

For all of you that gave me advise on an SUV for my sister, my Dad bought her a 2000 Chevy Blazer with 120,000 miles for $3,350. It's in wicked good shape, no body rust and the frame was painted with bed liner. The interior is also like brand new. He bought it from an older fella' (72) in Turner; he appeared to be pretty well off and seamed to be very honest. I'll post a couple pictures when we get it home. So, how do you think my Dad did on this deal?


----------



## plowguy43

Should be a good vehicle, the 4.3 is near bulletproof and the tranny behind it 4l60 I believe holds up well in that truck.


----------



## Mick76

red flag!...why was the frame painted?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick if you ever need landscaping or excavation let me know! 

Mercer, frame soumds suspect and not sure why people always think vechicles owned by older people are good. The drive like **** and the car sits for days then then drive a bit then shut it off, never really gets warmed up and old people are cheap and cut corners on repairs!


----------



## Mems

Depends on the area. My area, the olds peeps have the $$$ and they get suckered into all kinds a of ****, just like lining the frame for no reason. They have nothing better to do then go to the dealer and talk shop. They are looking for places to spend their money...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mems;1625279 said:


> Depends on the area. My area, the olds peeps have the $$$ and they get suckered into all kinds a of ****, just like lining the frame for no reason. They have nothing better to do then go to the dealer and talk shop. They are looking for places to spend their money...


I need to meet these people so I can help them spend their money. Every old person should have a Moat around their house to protect themselves from the zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Mems

Haha its just north of you. I frequently get more than my "bill" every storm from them. It's the area. You know that. Treat em right and Ive never been disappointed by them.There is no rush with these people. Just do what you've signed on to do at some point and you'll get "rewarded". Just have to be personable with them. All they want is company and people to talk to. Get in touch and make your plans through their siblings and everything is golden. I know I'd pay and be accommodable to anyone who treats my parents right when they get to that point.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1625198 said:


> Should be a good vehicle, the 4.3 is near bulletproof and the tranny behind it 4l60 I believe holds up well in that truck.


That's a big reason why I like Blazer, they have good running gear.



Mick76;1625201 said:


> red flag!...why was the frame painted?





NEUSWEDE;1625267 said:


> Mercer, frame sounds suspect and not sure why people always think vehicles owned by older people are good. The drive like **** and the car sits for days then then drive a bit then shut it off, never really gets warmed up and old people are cheap and cut corners on repairs!





Mems;1625279 said:


> Depends on the area. My area, the old peeps have the $$$ and they get suckered into all kinds a of ****, just like lining the frame for no reason. They have nothing better to do then go to the dealer and talk shop. They are looking for places to spend their money...


I checked the frame over really well, I was under the Blazer for quite a while with a flash light looking at every thing. The guy was very wealthy and it appeared he had it done just to protect the frame. It has original rocker panels and they are solid, I'd say he washed it a lot and didn't drive in the snow often. This guy also had a HUGE garage he kept all his cars in (he has a lot of cars). I'll post pictures of it when we pick it up.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL its a $3000 SUV, if it runs and isn't very rusty then your golden. If it were more expensive then Id possibly be more suspect of it.


----------



## Maine_Train

NEUSWEDE;1625281 said:


> I need to meet these people so I can help them spend their money. Every old person should have a Moat around their house to protect themselves from the zombie Apocalypse.


I think you're on to something. "For this month only, every home rehabbed by Downeast Flippers will come with a free moat for when the Zombie Apocalypse comes! Included are two remote controls for your drawbridges!" 
It'll make those guys on that show "Flipping Boston" look like rank amateurs. 

Yeah, I know, I have way too much free time. But I might be going back to my "real" job next week.


----------



## Mick76

Maine_Train;1625649 said:


> I
> It'll make those guys on that show "Flipping Boston" look like rank amateurs.
> 
> .


Its funny you mentioned "Flipping Boston" . I just found out the bank accepted my offer for my second house flip this week!... Im pumped!....payup


----------



## Mick76

Dylan, Do you still have an excavator? Ive got someone Im going to be doing some earthwork for and will require some digging. Instead of renting one, I could sub the digging out to you if your interested?


----------



## Maine_Train

Mick76;1625663 said:


> Its funny you mentioned "Flipping Boston" . I just found out the bank accepted my offer for my second house flip this week!... Im pumped!....payup


Good deal! Run with it. Thumbs Up

Yeah, some of the posts above (yours and others) made me think "There's a TV show in this." I s'pose it'd have to be called "Downeast Flippahs," and all the characters would have to talk like Tim Sample. Hey, it'd probably be more real than "Lizard Lick Towing" and "Operation Repo."


----------



## Mick76

Maine_Train;1625676 said:


> Good deal! Run with it. Thumbs Up
> 
> Yeah, some of the posts above (yours and others) made me think "There's a TV show in this." I s'pose it'd have to be called "Downeast Flippahs," and all the characters would have to talk like Tim Sample. Hey, it'd probably be more real than "Lizard Lick Towing" and "Operation Repo."


Now THAT would be a good show!... Look at that show duck dynasty ....those guys are foolish but rolling in the payup


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1625040 said:


> I do, wanna partner up and kick some ass?


I bet that place I went to the other day could be advertised as "waterfront." I don't know how much of the land goes with it, but it looks to run down to the riverbank.

'Course, you might have to jack up the roof and stick a new building under it . . .


----------



## unhcp

I am trying to decide to put a cutting edge on my plow or wait till next winter, do you think its over?


----------



## Maine_Train

Mick76;1625684 said:


> Now THAT would be a good show!... Look at that show duck dynasty ....those guys are foolish but rolling in the payup


I kinda like that show. Them Robertsons are some good ol' boys. I'd hang out with them for a day or two.

A&E's shows seem less "scripted" than TruTV's are. There are only two things I like about _Storage Wars_, and Brandi's got both of 'em. <



>
Oh, were we s'posed to be talking about the _weather_? My bad.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1625667 said:


> Dylan, Do you still have an excavator? Ive got someone Im going to be doing some earthwork for and will require some digging. Instead of renting one, I could sub the digging out to you if your interested?


Mick. I have 2, 40,000lb machine and a 8500lb machine. Definitely interested give me a call sometime and I can come take a look.


----------



## plowguy43

I have a shovel. Its a spade style and really digs well - for hire


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1625801 said:


> Mick. I have 2, 40,000lb machine and a 8500lb machine. Definitely interested give me a call sometime and I can come take a look.


Once i get things finalized Ill have you stop by.... ill call you



plowguy43;1625873 said:


> I have a shovel. Its a spade style and really digs well - for hire


Who r u kiddin?....you've got dish pan hands!......


----------



## allagashpm

Does anyone mow in Scarborough area? I'll put this on lawnsite but thought I would check here first. Pm me if so, have a lawn available.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1625431 said:


> LOL it's a $3,000 SUV, if it runs and isn't very rusty then your golden. If it were more expensive then Id possibly be more suspect of it.


That's what I figured. If it turns out it's nothing my parents and sister don't want they can sell it and get their money back.


----------



## allagashpm

allagashpm;1626372 said:


> Does anyone mow in Scarborough area? I'll put this on lawnsite but thought I would check here first. Pm me if so, have a lawn available.


No longer available, thank you


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1625989 said:


> Who r u kiddin?....you've got dish pan hands!......


Every job needs a foreman


----------



## plowguy43

Umm...anybody see the weather? Possible storm this week...


----------



## GMCHD plower

When? I heard maybe mix thursday or something...


----------



## Ray

I thought this next one was supposed to go out to sea!


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1625667 said:


> Dylan, Do you still have an excavator? Ive got someone Im going to be doing some earthwork for and will require some digging. Instead of renting one, I could sub the digging out to you if your interested?


Hey bud I have a excavator if your still looking. Also I just wanted to check n see if I can still look at that mowing you have in auburn?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah its going south of us.


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1626942 said:


> Yeah its going south of us.


That could be subject to change, since I took the plow off my truck yesterday.

The last I read/heard was flurries Wed., and "snow showers" Thurs. Because I have to work the "real job" starting Thurs., that probably means we'll get a rude surprise storm.


----------



## Mick76

Fat lady's singing boys!


----------



## allagashpm

I washed the plow and fluid filmed it Sunday..I'm hoping its done


----------



## plowguy43

Last year it snowed in April ...


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1627598 said:


> Fat lady's singing boys!


Hey bud just checking to see if I can still bid on that mowing you have in Auburn? Thanks!!


----------



## Mick76

Kev,
Got a bunch of stuff going on right now...maybe in a few weeks... most of the snow has melted now and if you want to go over to take a look to get an idea that'll be fine....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1627683 said:


> Kev,
> Got a bunch of stuff going on right now...maybe in a few weeks... most of the snow has melted now and if you want to go over to take a look to get an idea that'll be fine....


Ok. So is it just the gas station or is it all the grass between the gas station and dunkin?


----------



## mercer_me

I think we will get one more storm before it's said and done.


----------



## Mick76

http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3705660345.html

I know nothing about it but seems like a pretty good deal for someone......


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1627820 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/3705660345.html
> 
> I know nothing about it but seems like a pretty good deal for someone......


That is a good deal, just saw this though.....probably gone.


----------



## Mick76

I think we're done guys..... Im taking one sander off of one of the trucks (but leaving one in the other just in case) and getting the cobra ready for the road! vroom vroom!


----------



## Dewey

Ya I am thinking my sander is coming off to.... If we do get any weather it will be just a snow event that won't need sand....


----------



## plowguy43

Speaking of Mustangs I have 1 on a trailer behind me right now


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1628775 said:


> Speaking of Mustangs I have 1 on a trailer behind me right now


I bet you got a DEAL on it also!!..... :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Dude the guy in RI sold it as I was driving down Friday night. Jumped on craigslist and found another one just posted in Methuen Mass. Bought it on my way down, came with two cowl induction hoods, pony wheels/tires, turbine wheels and tires, and a Cobra intake & Heads (with injectors). All for less then $1000.

Plus the Ram was sold today  :-(


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1628865 said:


> Dude the guy in RI sold it as Iwere drivng down was driving down Friday night. Jumped on craigslist and found another one just posted in Methuen Mass. Bought it on my way down, came with two cowl induction hoods, pony wheels/tires, turbine wheels and tires, and a Cobra intake & Heads (with injectors). All for less then $1000
> 
> Plus the Ram was sold today  :-(


Are you kidding me? that [email protected]^($d sold it as you were driving down? I friggin hate people like that! well at least it worked for you! maybe we'll line em up when your finished.....


----------



## plowguy43

I'll need a few bottles of NOS or just cut a belt in your engine compartment


----------



## jimv

plowguy43;1628865 said:


> Dude the guy in RI sold it as I was driving down Friday night. Jumped on craigslist and found another one just posted in Methuen Mass. Bought it on my way down, came with two cowl induction hoods, pony wheels/tires, turbine wheels and tires, and a Cobra intake & Heads (with injectors). All for less then $1000.
> 
> Plus the Ram was sold today  :-(


The ram drive nice thank for the deal


----------



## plowguy43

Great to hear Jim it was nice meeting you guys


----------



## plowguy43

Well had a productive weekend after a week of running around getting the F350 registered, inspected, insured - had to buy a few tires after I mounted the 17's from my Ram onto 2011 F350 wheels I bought off craigslist just to find out that the backspacing is different. So bought 2 tires, mounted them at work and all was good for the inspection.

Then Rented a trailer, put the Ram on it and drove down Friday night to find the mustang I was buying had sold (previous post), found new mustang on way down and stopped by there to buy it at 8:30PM friday night. Got to Mass, woke up at 6am (thanks to my 6 year old), got the Ram unloaded, drove to Methuen Mass to pick up the mustang (and parts), drove back to Dedham to clean out the Ram/disconnect the Snowdogg wiring harness. Met Jim - super nice guy with some cool friends - he took the Ram (still kinda sad to see if go, she was a great truck).

Had a few cocktails Saturday night with friends while the kids dyed easter eggs. Sunday morning it was time to meet with another guy about buying the cap off my F350 - sold it for $100 + a Diablo Predator Tuner for my 7.3 (found a bunch online used for around $200 - I was selling the cap for $300 so I thought it was a good deal).

Tossed it on a 65HP tune and the truck feels amazingly different. Towed the mustang home like it wasn't there and only used a 1/4 tank of fuel.

Tonight I'm selling the wheels off the mustang, got one of the hoods supposedly selling middle of the week, and tomorrow I'm selling the leveling spacers for the Ram I have new in the box.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1629145 said:


> Well had a productive weekend after a week of running around getting the F350 registered, inspected, insured - had to buy a few tires after I mounted the 17's from my Ram onto 2011 F350 wheels I bought off craigslist just to find out that the backspacing is different. So bought 2 tires, mounted them at work and all was good for the inspection.
> 
> Then Rented a trailer, put the Ram on it and drove down Friday night to find the mustang I was buying had sold (previous post), found new mustang on way down and stopped by there to buy it at 8:30PM friday night. Got to Mass, woke up at 6am (thanks to my 6 year old), got the Ram unloaded, drove to Methuen Mass to pick up the mustang (and parts), drove back to Dedham to clean out the Ram/disconnect the Snowdogg wiring harness. Met Jim - super nice guy with some cool friends - he took the Ram (still kinda sad to see if go, she was a great truck).
> 
> Had a few cocktails Saturday night with friends while the kids dyed easter eggs. Sunday morning it was time to meet with another guy about buying the cap off my F350 - sold it for $100 + a Diablo Predator Tuner for my 7.3 (found a bunch online used for around $200 - I was selling the cap for $300 so I thought it was a good deal).
> 
> Tossed it on a 65HP tune and the truck feels amazingly different. Towed the mustang home like it wasn't there and only used a 1/4 tank of fuel.
> 
> Tonight I'm selling the wheels off the mustang, got one of the hoods supposedly selling middle of the week, and tomorrow I'm selling the leveling spacers for the Ram I have new in the box.


nice, wheelin and dealin. i don't know much about the diablo, is it 6 settings? have you got your gauges yet? I did it backwards, bought a chip, intake, then exhaust, and i still dont have gauges. I took the tuner off until I can throw some extra money out and get custom tuned tony wildmans and a gauge set. when you plow with it next year you will love not having to stop and refuel, my truck has the 38 gallon tank its awesome.


----------



## Mick76

stay to the south, stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south,stay to the south.................................


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, your only selling stuff because the wife's making you!....LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Wheels sold, one hood sold, next hood due to sell on Thursday. Guy who bought the hood had a friend with him that is going to buy the interior. $$$


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1629307 said:


> nice, wheelin and dealin. i don't know much about the diablo, is it 6 settings? have you got your gauges yet? I did it backwards, bought a chip, intake, then exhaust, and i still dont have gauges. I took the tuner off until I can throw some extra money out and get custom tuned tony wildmans and a gauge set. when you plow with it next year you will love not having to stop and refuel, my truck has the 38 gallon tank its awesome.


No gauges yet but I'll get some soon. Yes it has 6 total tunes but is a tuner not a chip. From what i found online its one of the strongest canned tuned tuners available. It also tunes the tranny for better shifting, I originally wanted PHP tuned 6 position chip.

Is there a potential storm coming?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1629427 said:


> Is there a potential storm coming?


Friday night... the experts are saying it SHOULD stay to our south but every storm we've had this year has creaped northward.....


----------



## plowguy43

First time I'm agreeing with you Mike I hope it stays south I haven't put the mounts on my truck yet


----------



## Mick76

Just sold the loader guys... same guy might be buying alot of my other stuff also... ill know more monday. Its definately not a fire sale but everything is in good shape and priced accordingly..... shoot me a pm if any of you might be interested in any of the equipment


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1630011 said:


> Just sold the loader guys... same guy might be buying alot of my other stuff also... ill know more monday. Its definately not a fire sale but everything is in good shape and priced accordingly..... shoot me a pm if any of you might be interested in any of the equipment


How much for ur older skid?? And why r u sellin all ur stuff


----------



## Mick76

Just so I dont have to answer the same pms over and over... 05 gmc duramax dump 71K miles $16K, 1 1/2 year old Fisher XLS with wiring for 2005 gmc $4.5K, swenson ss sander new chain this past fall $2700, ss meyer/diamond sander $2500, 2 Karrier vibrators for sanders $200 each, 01 chevy 8.1 100K miles loaded $5K, arctic sectional pushers 8'ss model $4K, 10' ss model $5K, 14HD Loader model $7K, 2005 cat skid 248 2400 hours 2400+/- hours $18.5K, 7 2x3 cement blocks $15 each, truck cap for gmc 8' bed silver birch in color $425, approx 36 bags of cacl flake 40 lb bags $10 each, 2 powerlite single stage blowers $200 each. All my stuff is in good shape and im firm on my prices,,,doesnt matter to me if I sell stuff now or in the fall (Ill probably command alittle better prices in the fall)


----------



## Dewey

Anyone out there have a working Hot air furnace they want to part with ???


----------



## bigbadbrad

Mick76;1630072 said:


> Just so I dont have to answer the same pms over and over... 05 gmc duramax dump 71K miles $16K, 1 1/2 year old Fisher XLS with wiring for 2005 gmc $4.5K, swenson ss sander new chain this past fall $2700, ss meyer/diamond sander $2500, 2 Karrier vibrators for sanders $200 each, 01 chevy 8.1 100K miles loaded $5K, arctic sectional pushers 8'ss model $4K, 10' ss model $5K, 14HD Loader model $7K, 2005 cat skid 248 2400 hours 2400+/- hours $18.5K, 7 2x3 cement blocks $15 each, truck cap for gmc 8' bed silver birch in color $425, approx 36 bags of cacl flake 40 lb bags $10 each, 2 powerlite single stage blowers $200 each. All my stuff is in good shape and im firm on my prices,,,doesnt matter to me if I sell stuff now or in the fall (Ill probably command alittle better prices in the fall)


mick you got pics of the trucks?


----------



## Mick76

bigbadbrad;1630122 said:


> mick you got pics of the trucks?


the 2001 is the black one on my website...... heres a few pics of the 05


----------



## bigbadbrad

thanks! Now if i can sell my service truck I maybe interested in one of them


----------



## Mick76

Here are some more pics.....


----------



## Mick76

A few moe pics............


----------



## plowguy43

Wow I didn't think you'd sell the dump, good to hear about the loader. This is real now! Haha


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1630535 said:


> Wow I didn't think you'd sell the dump, good to hear about the loader. This is real now! Haha


Gotta .... Im bidding on house #3... I wouldn't mind keeping the dump as its a good truck and Ill need to use it in the spring anyway but EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE... The only thing Im definitely keeping is my silver one ton and 9.5XV to do my Biz and house (and if you throw me any gravy work!....LOL)


----------



## plowguy43

Nice buddy!

Is house #2 under way yet? You decide on how you want it laid out?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1630548 said:


> Nice buddy!
> 
> Is house #2 under way yet? You decide on how you want it laid out?


Yup, got the siding all ready to go after I get back from vaca and know the layout Ill be doing....$$$$$ You'll have to stop over sometime while Im working on it...you wont reconginize it once im finished....


----------



## plowguy43

I'll definitely come by, Im interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1555869 said:


> I hope DDB Doesn't see this after he just bought his new VXT because of its strong A Frame..


HAHAH i just saw this.. old news, but man what in the world did that guys do to that thing.


----------



## Dewey

Probably using it like a bulldozer !!!


----------



## mercer_me

Did you guys see this story about the "North Pond Hermit"? http://www.onlinesentinel.com/news/...ct-in-more-than-1000-burglaries-captured.html http://www.wabi.tv/news/39169/man-w...27-years-accused-of-1-000-burglaries-arrested http://www.wlbz2.com/news/article/238858/3/North-Pond-hermit-caught-Suspected-in-1000-burglaries I worked at Pine Tree Camp for two summers and and my Dad has helped with fund raisers for as long as I can remember so, I knew all about this guy. They have been trying to catch this guy for years. It's amazing he was living off the grid like that in this area. I bet this story will make national news.


----------



## Big Dog D

That's a safe bet seeing it's already on YAHOO's news flash.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1631117 said:


> Did you guys see this story about the "North Pond Hermit"? http://www.onlinesentinel.com/news/...ct-in-more-than-1000-burglaries-captured.html http://www.wabi.tv/news/39169/man-w...27-years-accused-of-1-000-burglaries-arrested http://www.wlbz2.com/news/article/238858/3/North-Pond-hermit-caught-Suspected-in-1000-burglaries I worked at Pine Tree Camp for two summers and and my Dad has helped with fund raisers for as long as I can remember so, I knew all about this guy. They have been trying to catch this guy for years. It's amazing he was living off the grid like that in this area. I bet this story will make national news.


Thats like the story of the guy ( read the story a long time ago, I believe it was in maine) who was burning down the camps around a lake. I think he got quite a number burned down before they caught him.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1631080 said:


> Probably using it like a bulldozer !!!


You'd think in order to rip it apart like that he would have to be going backwards and catch the blade on something going way to fast. 
Hows the planer coming along?


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1631130 said:


> Thats like the story of the guy ( read the story a long time ago, I believe it was in maine) who was burning down the camps around a lake. I think he got quite a number burned down before they caught him.


This all took place at Pine Tree Camp witch is right across the street from my grand parents that you bought the Farmall Cub off.


----------



## Dewey

ddb maine;1631131 said:


> You'd think in order to rip it apart like that he would have to be going backwards and catch the blade on something going way to fast.
> Hows the planer coming along?


Ugh.... Slow ..... getting bids right now. Gosh when some one wants a bid from me I get it back in a day or so... I've been waiting at least, and week some have been weeks... I guess contractors around here have plenty of work..


----------



## Mick76

winter weather adv friday until 2am saturday.....wtf!


----------



## plowguy43

I hope you didn't sell that sander yet lol


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1631388 said:


> I hope you didn't sell that sander yet lol


LOL... I've told possible buyers everythings available May 1st!......LOL


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1631388 said:


> I hope you didn't sell that sander yet lol


LOL... I've told possible buyers everythings available May 1st!......LOL

So who do you guy believe- channel 13: trace -2, channel 6 : 2-4, channel 8 : 3-6 and the national weather service is calling for 3-6....what's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1631226 said:


> Ugh.... Slow ..... getting bids right now. Gosh when some one wants a bid from me I get it back in a day or so... I've been waiting at least, and week some have been weeks... I guess contractors around here have plenty of work..


Sent you a pm.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1631133 said:


> This all took place at Pine Tree Camp witch is right across the street from my grand parents that you bought the Farmall Cub off.


Speaking of which, tell gramps I picked up a set of harrows for it and a big dump rake. She's been sitting pretty indoors all winter. I had 'er out this past weekend raking up the field. Also let him and your grandmother know my finger grew back just fine. Did he tell you about that?


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1631463 said:


> Speaking of which, tell gramps I picked up a set of harrows for it and a big dump rake. She's been sitting pretty indoors all winter. I had 'er out this past weekend raking up the field. Also let him and your grandmother know my finger grew back just fine. Did he tell you about that?


I'll tell him you are getting a lot of good use out of it and that your finger is okay. Both him and my grand mother was pretty concerned about your finger. I think he is going to buy another old tractor pretty soon. He really wants another project because he gets bored.

I'm ready for the snow, I hope I get some over time out of this mess. I'm really looking forward to Spring and Summer so, I can work on my house lot.


----------



## ddb maine

Yeah that was something. She says you "need a bandaid?" i said "no ma`am" I looked at your grandfather and asked him for electrical tape and a rag... He took right off

They are some good people for sure. 

First thing I did when I took the sickle bar off was weld a stop back in place. Your grandfather was happy to hear that.


----------



## Mick76

Mick76;1630072 said:


> Just so I dont have to answer the same pms over and over... 05 gmc duramax dump 71K miles $16KSOLD, 1 1/2 year old Fisher XLS with wiring for 2005 gmc $4.5K, swenson ss sander new chain this past fall $2700, ss meyer/diamond sander $2500, 2 Karrier vibrators for sanders $200 each, 01 chevy 8.1 100K miles loaded $5K, arctic sectional pushers 8'ss model $4K, 10' ss model $5K, 14HD Loader model $7K, 2005 cat skid 248 2400 hours 2400+/- hours $18.5KSOLD, 7 2x3 cement blocks $15 each, truck cap for gmc 8' bed silver birch in color $425, approx 36 bags of cacl flake 40 lb bags $10 each, 2 powerlite single stage blowers $200 each. All my stuff is in good shape and im firm on my prices,,,doesnt matter to me if I sell stuff now or in the fall (Ill probably command alittle better prices in the fall)


updated info


----------



## kev51277

Moss man do you have any push plates for an 06 f350


----------



## 06Sierra

Any of you guys live near South Paris? I saw a Swisher trailmower on CL with 5 hours on it. I'm going to email him to see if he still has it. If he does, I was wondering if anyone was close enough to take a look at it for me. Or if any of you come across a 60" that is in good shape, let me know.


----------



## plowguy43

I live about 15-20 minutes from there.


----------



## 06Sierra

If he still has it, would you mind taking a look for me?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1632708 said:


> Any of you guys live near South Paris? I saw a Swisher trailmower on CL with 5 hours on it. I'm going to email him to see if he still has it. If he does, I was wondering if anyone was close enough to take a look at it for me. Or if any of you come across a 60" that is in good shape, let me know.


I'm going to haul a backhoe down there tomorrow. If I wasn't going down for work I would look at it for you.


----------



## unhcp

kev51277;1632596 said:


> Moss man do you have any push plates for an 06 f350


I have those push plates if still needed


----------



## plowguy43

Yes no problem, sorry i got swamped at work. let me know 06Sierra.

Snow possible on Thursday could be a big one...


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1633366 said:


> Snow possible on Thursday could be a big one...


Are you serious? We already took all the plow gear off the trucks and closed up the Mercer camp.....


----------



## kev51277

mercer_me;1633499 said:


> Are you serious? We already took all the plow gear off the trucks and closed up the Mercer camp.....


Ill b pissed


----------



## plowguy43

Supposed to be upper 50s LOL. I think this season is officially behind us, it was a great one.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Wondering what the rate is for a 247 size machine with a 62" GP bucket for plowing? All the machine will be doing is walkways and small areas. I've read some other threads but with rates from $35-$250 PH I wanted to narrow it down. I'm in the range of $85-$110, I don't want to offend the guy with the price, but I don't want to sell myself short either, thanks


----------



## Mick76

jrs.landscaping;1633791 said:


> Wondering what the rate is for a 247 size machine with a 62" GP bucket for plowing? All the machine will be doing is walkways and small areas. I've read some other threads but with rates from $35-$250 PH I wanted to narrow it down. I'm in the range of $85-$110, I don't want to offend the guy with the price, but I don't want to sell myself short either, thanks


$65-$75 up here in Auburn... Id imagine down in your neck of the woods you should be able to get $75-$90...pm Dylan, he should be able to give you a good idea


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1633536 said:


> Supposed to be upper 50s LOL. I think this season is officially behind us, it was a great one.


.....................

:redbounce:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mick76;1634161 said:


> $65-$75 up here in Auburn... Id imagine down in your neck of the woods you should be able to get $75-$90...pm Dylan, he should be able to give you a good idea


Thanks, we're going to quote $85 and hopefully it works for them.


----------



## 06Sierra

I never heard back from the guy with the tow behind mower. The more I think about it, I'm starting to lean towards getting a zt first. The mower I have used for the last couple years might not be as readily available this summer.


----------



## Dewey

Well I broke down and bought a Smart phone..... Problem is I think it's smarter than me... Dam thing .


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1634358 said:


> Well I broke down and bought a Smart phone..... Problem is I think it's smarter than me... Dam thing.


I have a 3G smart phone and it will do way more than I will ever need. I can't imagine what a 4G smart phone is like. The only reason I have a smart phone in the first place is because it was given to me.


----------



## Mick76

Anyone up for a meet?...Can I still go if I'm not plowing anymore?


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1634386 said:


> Anyone up for a meet?...Can I still go if I'm not plowing anymore?


I'm in for a meet. May 18 is definitely out for me, I'm going to the logging show in Bangor.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1634386 said:


> Anyone up for a meet?...Can I still go if I'm not plowing anymore?


I'm in! Have lots of projects going on but can take a break for some


----------



## ddb maine

Anyone nabbed a turkey yet?


----------



## Dewey

I been shooting to scare them away around here... Dam things are a nusance !!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Sounds like the geese up here! I can't get rid of the darn things.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1634801 said:


> Anyone nabbed a turkey yet?


I'm going to try to get my girlfriend one this Saturday.

I was up to Kingsburry today and there was still snow in some places.


----------



## allagashpm

I'm down for a meet, and I haven't had time for hunting although last night at a job I was at it seemed like they were only 50ft away. Things were driving me crazy


----------



## ddb maine

I got one on thrusday, 17.5 lbs. Not to bad. I skinned em and have it hanging on the wall now, wingspan is about 4'. beautiful colors. Damn good eatin too.
Hoping to get another this coming week.

hope you got one will. It was a hell of a day out. We are starting to get to that point were we need rain bad.


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1634885 said:


> I been shooting to scare them away around here... Dam things are DELICIOUS !!!


There ya go bud.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1635223 said:


> I got one on thrusday, 17.5 lbs. Not to bad. I skinned em and have it hanging on the wall now, wingspan is about 4'. beautiful colors. Damn good eatin too.
> Hoping to get another this coming week.
> 
> hope you got one Will. It was a hell of a day out. We are starting to get to that point were we need rain bad.


Congrats on the turkey. Thumbs Up We didn't get one yesterday but, my Dad is really good at calling them so he is going to go with us Friday.

We do need rain bad. I have a bunch of brush that I want to burn but, I can't get a permit right now.


----------



## 06Sierra

We do need rain, as soon as we get some the lawn is going to take off. My lawn mower won't be in for a week, so I hope any rain holds off for just a little longer.


----------



## mercer_me

Anybody going to the Logging Expo in Bangor next Friday or Saturday? I know Brad and I will be there. Last time I saw Dewey there.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1635697 said:


> Anybody going twe goo the Logging Expo in Bangor next Friday or Saturday? I know Brad and I will be there. Last time I saw Dewey there.


If we go, are we required to wear flannel?.......


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1635699 said:


> If we go, are we required to wear flannel?.......


It's not a requirement but, I most likely will be. LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## Dewey

I'm planning on it....Without the flannel !!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1635709 said:


> I'm planning on it....Without the flannel !!


Looking forward to seeing you up there again this year Dewey.


----------



## 06Sierra

My wife and I are taking the kids to Bangor next weekend, just to get away for a couple days. We didn't realize the expo and graduation were going on and had a heck of a time finding a hotel room!


----------



## Dewey

Ya will would be good to see you too Will.... Ya I can imagine finding a room would be tough..
We went to a graduation in Bangor today..... 700 Grads From all over the country and world.... I would imagine most of them stayed in Bangor...


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1635697 said:


> Anybody going to the Logging Expo in Bangor next Friday or Saturday? I know Brad and I will be there. Last time I saw Dewey there.


Yup I will be there both days. If there is enough of us we should plan a meet! haha Be the first time I would be able ot go. There is gunna be some nice stuff at the show this year! Even a pink buncher at the Frank Martin's/ tigercat booth, good story behind it too. I guess this year at our booth it will be all customer's trucks at the show


----------



## bigbadbrad

so whos all down at the show? got some good deals down at NH bragg tent!


----------



## Dewey

I will be there tommorrow : Gotta love the NH Bragg tent !!!!


----------



## ddb maine

Flannel and beards! Dewey, whats the name of your mill again?


----------



## 06Sierra

Fire alarm went off at the hotel at 9 last night...... and again at 2a.m. Talk about rude awakening!


----------



## Dewey

Well That was fun..... Spent a small fortune at the Forestry Expo.... Had to make 2 trips to the truck to bring it home..... It was a real nice day !!!! Will it was good to see you ,I'm glad your job is going good..... DDB..... My Mill is a Timber Harvestor.... Pretty much the Best Portable Built.... ( Way better than the Orange ones ) Unfortunatly because of bad bussines practices and economy They folded up a few years ago...


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1636169 said:


> Well That was fun..... Spent a small fortune at the Forestry Expo.... Had to make 2 trips to the truck to bring it home..... It was a real nice day!!!! Will it was good to see you ,I'm glad your job is going good..... DDB..... My Mill is a Timber Harvester.... Pretty much the Best Portable Built.... ( Way better than the Orange ones ) Unfortunately because of bad business practices and economy They folded up a few years ago...


It was really nice seeing you to Dewey. So, what was your big purchase? I managed to make it out of there with out buying any thing. But, I was very tempted to buy a new Husqvarna 562 XP. I really liked the way that Xtreme V2 looked also.

I'm still an orange mill fan my self.


----------



## Dewey

Nothing Big..... There were some really good deals on tools.. Bought some ratchet straps.. wrenches.. safety equip .. Lenox gave me a mid size cooler just allot of " Stuff "

If you saw a Timber Harvestor saw you would give up on Orange !!!


----------



## 06Sierra

I got my zero turn last week. I get the lawn done in half the time it took with a rider! About two and a half hours now compared to over 5.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1636155 said:


> Fire alarm went off at the hotel at 9 last night...... and again at 2a.m. Talk about rude awakening!


You musta been staying at the holiday inn also! I am glad i was still out drinking for the second alarm! haha

Braggs had some good deals on millwakee again this year, i ended up getting a new fuel impact and m12 screwdriver also


----------



## 06Sierra

I was ready to drive someone's head through the wall. It happened again Saturday afternoon. I think everyone from the valley was staying there!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1636247 said:


> I got my zero turn last week. I get the lawn done in half the time it took with a rider! About two and a half hours now compared to over 5.


What brand and size is it? I used to run a 60" 24hp Toro for Pine Tree Camp. Like you said it's twice as fast as a regular riding lawn mower. I hated going home and mowing my lawn with a regular rider after mowing with a zero turn all day.


----------



## 06Sierra

25hp, 60" troy Bilt. So far I'm pleased with it. My neighbor has the same one, 5 or 6 years old, that hasn't given him one bit of trouble in 325 hours.


----------



## bigbadbrad

you guys see my service truck at the show, I was riding it around down there with the for sale sign in it! haha Looks like I am gunna be keeping it, no serious buyers yet


----------



## mercer_me

I rented a CAT 313 this weekend to stump my house lot. I got most of my stumping done today. Going to finish tomorrow and then dig some rocks out of my fields so, it will be easier to bush hog. I like the machine over all and I really like the zero tail swing and the blade. But, I hate the fact it doesn't have any foot pedels, just levers to run the lags.


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1637043 said:


> I rented a CAT 313 this weekend to stump my house lot. I got most of my stumping done today. Going to finish tomorrow and then dig some rocks out of my fields so, it will be easier to bush hog. I like the machine over all and I really like the zero tail swing and the blade. But, I hate the fact it doesn't have any foot pedels, just levers to run the lags.


Thats a slick machine. I am uncertainly I like pivoting booms though. Seems like no matter how hard you fiddle with it, it's never dead straight. I can see that being a big advantage on culverts though.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1637174 said:


> Thats a slick machine. I am uncertainly I like pivoting booms though. Seems like no matter how hard you fiddle with it, it's never dead straight. I can see that being a big advantage on culverts though.


It was a nice machine. I had no use for the pivoting boom so, it was just added weight I didn't need. Hear is a video of me operating it.


----------



## bigbadbrad

well the service truck is sold! And i got to keep all my plow stuff! I got someone who wants the mounts, does anyone know how much i should sell just the mounts for? I found a new ccsb f-250, I just gotta see if the dealer will bring it up for me! I wanted silver or white, but this one is dark green, I am gunna go with the 6.2l any thoughts on this motor guys? I cant see spending the extra money for the diesel right now, just for me to end up voiding the warrenty! haha


----------



## Mick76

Heres where Bobby and I went this weekend!... The video really doesnt do it justice!
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=4961611966833&set=vb.1495100657&type=2&theater


----------



## Mick76

bigbadbrad;1638118 said:


> well the service truck is sold! And i got to keep all my plow stuff! I got someone who wants the mounts, does anyone know how much i should sell just the mounts for? I found a new ccsb f-250, I just gotta see if the dealer will bring it up for me! I wanted silver or white, but this one is dark green, I am gunna go with the 6.2l any thoughts on this motor guys? I cant see spending the extra money for the diesel right now, just for me to end up voiding the warrenty! haha


Good deal Brad!I think you should beable to get between 200-300 depending on the condition.....cant help you with the motor choice


----------



## Ray

Brad, I picked up a 2012 F250 Supercab back in February with the 6.2L and couldn't be happier. I replaced my 2000 F250 with a 7.3l. I think the new diesels are way to complicated to be worth what you pay for them. So unless you are planing on towing everyday you will be fine with the gasser. Besides you can buy an awful lot of gas for the 8K they charge for the Diesel not to mention the extra .40 a gallon. Currently I have 4000 miles on my truck and I'm getting 13mpg.


----------



## plowguy43

Definitely an awesome weekend Mike, gotta do it again.


----------



## kev51277

I'm looking for a ford one ton dump pref diesel


----------



## mercer_me

Well guys, I put a down payment on a house trailer today. It's a 1978 14'x70' with a pitched roof and it's in really good shape. My plan is to live in it for five years or less until I build my house. My Dad is giving me a couple of acres on his 40 acre lot. I currently have my uncle putting a gravel pad to put the trailer on and septic in. My drilled well and power is going in a couple weeks. I think some paint and different flooring will do a lot for it and it will make it "my own." I know trailers aren't the best but, I'd say I'm doing pretty good for 20 years old with no payments.


----------



## Mick76

Good for you Will! Everyones gotta start somewhere.
Hell, Bobby's still living with his parents and hes 30+......LOL


----------



## Dewey

Thats Cool Will !!! :salute:


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1638423 said:


> Good for you Will! Everyone's gotta start somewhere.
> Hell, Bobby's still living with his parents and hes 30+......LOL





Dewey;1638445 said:


> That's Cool Will !!! :salute:


Thanks guys. The guy I'm buying it from is supposed to be out by August 7 (a little longer than I was hoping) so, I should be in it in mid August. That will give me plenty of time to get my well, septic, and power done.


----------



## Dewey

Hey Guys it's been almost 30 years that I have been putting in for a Moose Permit , and I finally got picked !!!!! I have a Bull Permit for October in Zone 1... Anyone have a Hot Spot for Moose in that Zone ????I am Staying in Allagash ....


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1638489 said:


> Hey Guys it's been almost 30 years that I have been putting in for a Moose Permit , and I finally got picked !!!!! I have a Bull Permit for October in Zone 1... Anyone have a Hot Spot for Moose in that Zone ????I am Staying in Allagash ....


Congrats on the moose permit Dewey! Moose are my favorite animal to hunt. My Dad went up to Clayton Lake back in the 90's and he said that Zone 1 is one of the best zones you can get.


----------



## 06Sierra

Congrats! I hunted broccoli fields in zone 6 when I had my permit. Good luck, and brings lots of pepper.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1638423 said:


> Good for you Will! Everyones gotta start somewhere.
> Hell, Bobby's still living with his parents and hes 30+......LOL


Yeah but my parents are really chill.


----------



## GMCHD plower

So Bobby... About those pictures of the new whip?.... Anyone getting anxious for the up-coming season? New additions, etc?


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1639084 said:


> So Bobby... About those pictures of the new whip?.... Anyone getting anxious for the up-coming season? New additions, etc?


Im VERY excited as Im DONE with snow! Going to be actually enjoyable for once......


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1639084 said:


> So Bobby... About those pictures of the new whip?.... Anyone getting anxious for the up-coming season? New additions, etc?


No I really haven't taken any, I probably will get more once I get the Plow mounts on it. I'm actually excited for the upcoming season, just spoke to the bank yesterday in fact. Hoping for another big year.

For the time being, I'll continue to enjoy camping and boating (only picture I really have of the truck LOL)


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone interested in a Cheap Jeep I'm selling?


----------



## bacwudzme

Mick76;1639098 said:


> Im VERY excited as Im DONE with snow! Going to be actually enjoyable for once......


Same here.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1639084 said:


> Anyone getting anxious for the up-coming season? New additions, etc?


I'm getting anxious. I'm not sure yet but I might be looking for another plow since we (my Dad and I) only have one between the two trucks and I'm moving to my own place. If money isn't to tight I'd like to buy a 7.5' Fisher HD and put it on the Tundra and put my Dad's 7.5' SD on my truck. I don't mind plowing my parents driveway but, I'll be honest when I get done plowing roads all night I really don't feel like spending an hour or so plowing my parents driveway and then go home and plow my own driveway.


----------



## plowguy43

Sold the Jeep last night!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1639236 said:


> Sold the Jeep last night!


Slacker!............ You know if you priced them right, they'd move a lot faster! :laughing:


----------



## 06Sierra

I rented a Bobcat skid steer today. I hated to get out of it to come to work!! We have a couple raised flower beds that have been an eye sore since we bought the house a few years ago. My wife went down state today and the kids went to my parents. I figured this would be a good weekend to play. I have one left to level tomorrow and then I'll use it to get some sand relocated for out pool pad. If I have time tomorrow, I'm sure I can find something else to destroy while I have it!!!


----------



## Mick76

06Sierra;1639320 said:


> I rented a Bobcat skid steer today. I hated to get out of it to come to work!! We have a couple raised flower beds that have been an eye sore since we bought the house a few years ago. My wife went down state today and the kids went to my parents. I figured this would be a good weekend to play. I have one left to level tomorrow and then I'll use it to get some sand relocated for out pool pad. If I have time tomorrow, I'm sure I can find something else to destroy while I have it!!!


Skiddy's are the best!... Out of all my equipment I've sold off, I'm keeping one skid steer, as they are just so darn handy to have around!


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1639246 said:


> Slacker!............ You know if you priced them right, they'd move a lot faster! :laughing:


Inlaws bought it, no money to be made unfortunately buy at least got my money back. Sucks because I stood to make a nice chunk of change on it.


----------



## Mick76

ok guys, so who's out there chasing those accounts? commercials are accepting now don't ya know ......


----------



## plowguy43

Not I, bank called me the other day asking if I was doing it again. Of course I obliged.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Beautiful day to do some haying fellas! Not.


----------



## mercer_me

Happy Birthday Dewey!


----------



## Dewey

Thanks Will !!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just popping in to say hello mercer hope your summer is good so far and happy b-day dewy .hope rest of you have a great summer and a better winter.Got one quick question whom ever has the tundra can you put a 7 1/2 vee on it such a the dog or fisher or the boss poly...??? Lookin at a tundra 2009 ...


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1639840 said:


> Just popping in to say hello mercer hope your summer is good so far.
> 
> Got one quick question whom ever has the tundra can you put a 7 1/2 vee on it such a the dog or fisher or the boss poly...??? Lookin at a tundra 2009...


My summer is going good so far. I'm getting ready to move my house trailer over to my house lot and I have been pretty busy with all of that. I'm also pretty busy at work, we have been doing a lot of ditching.

My Dad has a 7.5' Fisher SD straight blade (500lb) on his 2010 Tundra and it handles it great. I have scene quite a few Tundras around with 7.5' Boss steel V plows (700lb) and they all look like they handle them great. I have also scene a few Tundras with 7.5' Fisher Xblades (750lb) on them and they handle them great. I have yet yet to see a Tundra with a Fisher or Snow Dogg V plow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1639846 said:


> My summer is going good so far. I'm getting ready to move my house trailer over to my house lot and I have been pretty busy with all of that. I'm also pretty busy at work, we have been doing a lot of ditching.
> 
> My Dad has a 7.5' Fisher SD straight blade (500lb) on his 2010 Tundra and it handles it great. I have scene quite a few Tundras around with 7.5' Boss steel V plows (700lb) and they all look like they handle them great. I have also scene a few Tundras with 7.5' Fisher Xblades (750lb) on them and they handle them great. I have yet yet to see a Tundra with a Fisher or Snow Dogg V plow.


THanks much for the info.good to know if this deal goes thru on this tundra I am looking at.well Ill let you boys get back to your thread you all have a great rest of your summer see ya guys back in few more months...


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1639836 said:


> Thanks Will !!!


I had a few brews and did some fly fishin up in the nocket for ya bub! hell of a time.


----------



## Dewey

:waving: Atta Boy nothing like going to Nocket... Did you visit La Casa ?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Beautiful day for hay boys! 668 bales total for the day


----------



## GMCHD plower

Pictures wont upload 8(


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1639961 said:


> :waving: Atta Boy nothing like going to Nocket... Did you visit La Casa ?


Going to La Casa's is on my bucket list.


----------



## Mick76

Ive got a few items left for sale if any of you are interested. 1.8 ss Swenson spreader with karrier vibrator $2800 (new bed chain last year) works great, toro powerlite single stage blower $175, 30 (40lb) bags of cacl flake $10 per bag, 3 sectional pushers payup


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1639961 said:


> :waving: Atta Boy nothing like going to Nocket... Did you visit La Casa ?


Drove by a few times. Must say seeing a powerwheels and a kids slide at one of the hotel rooms was certainly a sight. my bud and me had a bit of a discussion as to wether that was responsible of her to keep em close to keep an eye on em.. or if that was just baaaaaaaaaad...

:laughing:

La casa is not on my list of things to do. Now get a friend all liquored up like and send em in, now thats a different story.


----------



## Big Dog D

mercer_me;1640018 said:


> Going to La Casa's is on my bucket list.


That's quite the list you must have.


----------



## plowguy43

Putting the Dotty B and camper up for sale. If anyone's interested let me know. Also, $100 finders fee per sale if you send someone my way who buys.

Dotty B - 16' Sportcraft Bowrider Boat (1986?) with 70HP Johnson/Evinrude Outboard. 

Camper - 27' Fleetwood Wilderness 5th Wheel (1994)


----------



## mercer_me

We hit water today 137' down.



Now all I have left is get the power put in and move the trailer to my lot and hook every thing up.


----------



## Moss Man

Hello folks. Good to see you're getting the homestead lined up Will, independence is surely a good thing. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone know what a good price for a vertical and/or horizotal oil tank with legs, gauge, etc is? Used?


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1641170 said:


> Anyone know what a good price for a vertical and/or horizotal oil tank with legs, gauge, etc is? Used?


Ive got one in a house Im redoing...tanks coming out because its old ... its yours if you want it


----------



## Mick76

this is the only pic I have of the tank


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1641187 said:


> Ive got one in a house Im redoing...tanks coming out because its old ... its yours if you want it


How's that place coming along? We need to do lunch next week, lots to talk about.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Im actually looking to sell one, but dont know how much to sell it for... Thanks though!


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1641215 said:


> How's that place coming along? We need to do lunch next week, lots to talk about.


Lets do it Friday...hopefully good things to talk about?..... call me...maybe Grid Iron?


----------



## mercer_me

If you guys know anybody looking for a bulldozer, a guy I know is selling a 1977 John Deere 550 it has new tracks sprockets, and idlers. He wants $,12,000 OBO.


----------



## plowguy43

Sold the camper! Full asking price, love it.

Mike I'll give you a ring today.


----------



## mercer_me

I got my trailer moved to my lot today. It survived the 3 mile trip so, I'm happy. Getting it blocked up and leveled Wednesday and my water and septic will be hooked up this weak also. The only thing I'm waiting on is for CMP to put my power line in. (I sent them money almost a month ago and still no power.)

Pulling it out of the spot it was in.


Backing into my driveway off RT.8


Backing down my driveway.


My trailer in place on my lot.


----------



## Dewey

Looks Good Will !!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1641674 said:


> Looks Good Will !!!!!


Thanks Dewey! I don't think I did to bad for $6,250. Basically all it needs for works is some painting and maybe some new flooring.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Will nice looking lot.is your lot a private lot or are there others down the road from you? Still sweet lookin either way.your buddies cant complain about no room for parking come football season..lol..Plus looks to be a good spot to try out that new FISHER V.......Good luck!..ps gotta post some pic of your first big snow


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1641725 said:


> Hey Will nice looking lot.is your lot a private lot or are there others down the road from you? Still sweet looking either way.your buddies cant complain about no room for parking come football season..lol..Plus looks to be a good spot to try out that new FISHER V.......Good luck!..ps gotta post some pic of your first big snow


Thanks! It's a 40 acre lot and is fairly private. My trailer is overlooking a 5 acre field. I have quite a few neighbors in the area but, I can't see any houses from my house. I'm sure once I move in there will be quite a few people coming by so, parking will be limited, good thing I have a big lawn. The driveway is about 500' long so, a new Fisher V would be really nice but, I'll need a new truck to put it on. I'm thinking pretty hard about buying a 3/4 ton GMC next Summer but, I'm not sure yet. I'll post some plowing pictures this winter.


----------



## Dewey

The only problem with that plan is the Color of the Plow !!!!
GO RED !!!!


----------



## cet

mercer_me;1641779 said:


> Thanks! It's a 40 acre lot and is fairly private. My trailer is overlooking a 5 acre field. I have quite a few neighbors in the area but, I can't see any houses from my house. I'm sure once I move in there will be quite a few people coming by so, parking will be limited, good thing I have a big lawn. The driveway is about 500' long so, a new Fisher V would be really nice but, I'll need a new truck to put it on. I'm thinking pretty hard about buying a 3/4 ton GMC next Summer but, I'm not sure yet. I'll post some plowing pictures this winter.


It would be nice not being able to see other houses from your own house. Place looks great.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

cet;1641804 said:


> It would be nice not being able to see other houses from your own house. Place looks great.


Yep sure does peace and quiet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

cet;1641804 said:


> It would be nice not being able to see other houses from your own house. Place looks great.


Yep sure does peace and quiet


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1641798 said:


> The only problem with that plan is the Color of the Plow !!!!
> GO RED !!!!


When I go to buy a new plow, I'll definitely go talk to the Boss dealer. My uncle has a Boss and he loves it.



cet;1641804 said:


> It would be nice not being able to see other houses from your own house. Place looks great.





DIRISHMAN;1641807 said:


> Yep sure does peace and quiet


I can't imagine seeing peoples houses from my house. I would hate that. It should be pretty quite down there except for when they cut the corn or spread sh!t on the corn field right next to my lot.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1641836 said:


> When I go to buy a new plow, I'll definitely go talk to the Boss dealer. My uncle has a Boss and he loves it.
> 
> I can't imagine seeing peoples houses from my house. I would hate that. It should be pretty quite down there except for when they cut the corn or spread sh!t on the corn field right next to my lot.


So all in all it will be awsome and ok with red.nice new 8.2 DXT. With wings..... Sweeeeeet


----------



## 06Sierra

Only 500'?! I know the feeling of needing a V. I'll have to find the satellite view of my property. It took a guy with a Ford f350 and 8.5 v about an hour and a half to plow for me. It would have taken me 3 or 4 hours with my truck.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1641917 said:


> Only 500'?! I know the feeling of needing a V. I'll have to find the satellite view of my property. It took a guy with a Ford F350 and 8.5 v about an hour and a half to plow for me. It would have taken me 3 or 4 hours with my truck.


500' is fairly long but, I don't need a V plow. I can do it easily enough with a straight blade. A V plow would be really handy but, I can't really justify buying one for thee amount of plowing I do. If I didn't plow for the State I would definitely plow more driveways and then it would be worth buying a V plow. If I buy a newer truck and I find a good deal on a V plow I will buy it.


----------



## ddb maine

The Place is looking good will! Congrats. I'd say you made out good for 6k.

I picked up another truck last week.
1983 ford ranger. 2.2l perkins (mazda) diesel, 4 spd. North carolina truck, no rust. 103k thing drives perfect, Drove it from nc to florida, then on up to maine. Never missed a tick and got 35mpg the whole way.

If anyone know of a parts truck, either a ranger or a bronco II let me know. It needs some of the vinyl trim pieces here and there and since its a mechincal dry sleeve diesel I plan on having this truck for a very very long time and want a good source for parts. No road salt for this baby.


----------



## plowguy43

Wow that thing is a find! Tough to find those old diesels.


----------



## 06Sierra

I agree Mercer, 500" is none too short. I was being a wise a$$. My driveway is none too short either!

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=110+...rett+Rd,+Fort+Fairfield,+Maine+04742&t=h&z=17


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1641975 said:


> Wow that thing is a find! Tough to find those old diesels.


Yeah the new european diesels are nice and all, but this has no computer or electrical connections, not emissions crap and will run on almost any type of oil base. Everything is right there. its a bobcat motor with a big engine bay.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1641961 said:


> The Place is looking good Will! Congrats. I'd say you made out good for 6k.


Thanks, I think I did well. I asked a used trailer dealer and he said he would ask $10,000 for it and take no less than $9,000 just as it sits now. Like I said I'm planning on fixing it up a little bit. So, when I got to sell it in a few years I don't think I will loose money on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ddb maine;1642014 said:


> Yeah the new european diesels are nice and all, but this has no computer or electrical connections, not emissions crap and will run on almost any type of oil base. Everything is right there. its a bobcat motor with a big engine bay.


Wow 1983 thats killer .think on the ranger that year was right after they changed the name from ford courier to ranger which i believe was a mazada.before ford long took them over like now...or that was also in Australlia as well .ok as fir your parts go look at LMC Catolog..or bronco graveyard.com


----------



## ddb maine

Thanks for the parts references. Yeah its a Perkins designed, Mazda built, Ford installed diesel.

Ebay is so full of junk these days, Type in Ford Ranger 2.2l diesel and I get 2,3,4 THOUSAND different things, all ranging from friggen lambo door hinges to "halo" lights, almost none of which actually fit the truck or are worth their weight in dead flies.

Found a few different shop manuals though, scooped those.


----------



## allagashpm

06Sierra;1641976 said:


> I agree Mercer, 500" is none too short. I was being a wise a$$. My driveway is none too short either!
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=110+...rett+Rd,+Fort+Fairfield,+Maine+04742&t=h&z=17


Hey I was just up there 2 weeks ago for a buddies wedding. He is from FFF and the wedding was over at Farm park. My girlfriend had never been past bangor she loved it. Beautiful country and really great people up there. That sat picture you posted if you look around a little you can see the tractors working in the fields.

I love that little ranger that would be awesome for doing estimates and running around..it would look good with some stacks too.

Also mercer that's a great little setup and starter place. I pay 950 for rent so theres something to be said for having something you own and giving you time to save for a house. 
Hope you guys are having a great summer we will be pushin before we know it (hopefully).


----------



## 06Sierra

Is your friend from Fort? Bing maps actually has some much newer maps. The sat image was taken the first summer I was here, a few years ago. Google is way older.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1642706 said:


> Also mercer that's a great little setup and starter place. I pay 950 for rent so there's something to be said for having something you own and giving you time to save for a house.


I only paid $6,250 for it and after it's all said and done I should have under $10,000 into. I'm almost positive when I go to sell it in a few years I will be able to get all my money back. Even if I lose some money I will still be better off than renting. Plus, I already have my well, septic, and power all ready there when I go to build a house.


----------



## 06Sierra

Anyone going to the concert in bangor Saturday night?


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1643470 said:


> Anyone going to the concert in Bangor Saturday night?


My girl friend and I will be there.

Anybody ever drive on RT. 113 in Gilead near the New Hampshire boarder? I hauled hot top on that road for the past two days. What an experience.....


----------



## 06Sierra

That was a pretty good time! I never noticed the pot smell last year like I did this year though. Apparently some people misunderstood what the designated smoking area was for!!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1644686 said:


> That was a pretty good time! I never noticed the pot smell last year like I did this year though. Apparently some people misunderstood what the designated smoking area was for!!


When I went to Lynyrd Skynyrd you could smell pot a lot worse than at Luke Bryan. I swear at least 50% of the people there was smoking pot.


----------



## kev51277

Whats Happnin boys???? anbody land any good acounts for this up and coming season????


----------



## allagashpm

06Sierra;1642864 said:


> Is your friend from Fort? Bing maps actually has some much newer maps. The sat image was taken the first summer I was here, a few years ago. Google is way older.


I think he is from caribou but his wife is from there. Its great country


----------



## mercer_me

kev51277;1646064 said:


> Whats Happnin boys???? anbody land any good acounts for this up and coming season????


Still tossing the idea around about picking up a few driveways this year. I have my own and two others already but, I'm not sure I want any more since I plow roads. The extra money would be nice though.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1641975 said:


> Wow that thing is a find! Tough to find those old diesels.


Hows the 7.3 treating you? I still gotta get some gauges but I just got my chip reburned w custom tunes from tony wildman. I pulled the chip last year, it was rough on the tranny. These new tunes are unreal. My truck pulls a 7k trailer better than it drives empty stock. And that is in the daily drive. Its like a whole new truck.


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1646168 said:


> Still tossing the idea around about picking up a few driveways this year. I have my own and two others already but, I'm not sure I want any more since I plow roads. The extra money would be nice though.


I would be reluctant to take too much, once you're done plowing roads I would think during a big storm you only have a small 10-12 hour window to rest before going back out. If you got a few retired people that werent going anywhere it would be different but you can get burned out quick


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1646572 said:


> I would be reluctant to take too much, once you're done plowing roads I would think during a big storm you only have a small 10-12 hour window to rest before going back out. If you got a few retired people that werent going anywhere it would be different but you can get burned out quick


If I do plow a few driveways the people will know before hand that I will not show up until the end of the storm. But, when I've been awake for 24+ hours I'm not real horny about plowing a bunch of driveways.


----------



## GMCHD plower

So who's still plowing this year? Saw one members fee for sale, saw Mick selling his boxes? Who's left?


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1646570 said:


> Hows the 7.3 treating you? I still gotta get some gauges but I just got my chip reburned w custom tunes from tony wildman. I pulled the chip last year, it was rough on the tranny. These new tunes are unreal. My truck pulls a 7k trailer better than it drives empty stock. And that is in the daily drive. Its like a whole new truck.


Love it! I had a Diablo predator tuner before I got my custom tunes and there is no comparing. It runs excellent, and like yours, it loves to tow. Shifting is much better too and she's picked up a couple mpg's along the way. I'm hoping to put a leveling kit and the plow mounts on it this weekend.

For gauges, if you have an android phone, you should check out TorquePro ($4.99) and buy a BlueTooth OBD ($12.99 on amazon). It'll give you pretty much everything but EGT's. Plus with your tunes you'll probably go past what the MAP Sensor reads for boost.

I use that and I bought a 3 guage pod (cheap glowshift gauges) for trans temp, egt's, and boost



mercer_me;1646658 said:


> If I do plow a few driveways the people will know before hand that I will not show up until the end of the storm. But, when I've been awake for 24+ hours I'm not real horny about plowing a bunch of driveways.


Believe me, they start out saying they are fine with it but after a few storms they get grouchy fast. I tried to do this for a few years and it happened all the time. Thankfully my job is flexible and I can swing home whenever I want which got me by. But it wasn't worth it, so I dumped them for the bank.



GMCHD plower;1646983 said:


> So who's still plowing this year? Saw one members fee for sale, saw Mick selling his boxes? Who's left?


I know Pete (bacwudzme) and Mike (Mick) are out, Pretty sure Ryan (RepoMan), Pete (Moss), Dylan (Neuswede), are all still plowing. I think most all of you northern guys are still plowing as well.


----------



## Dewey

I'm in it for another year grudgingly !!!!! I think my Mill biz is taking me in a little different direction so I hope its my last year !! ( been at it for 30 years )

On another note I'm heading to Louden this weekend !!!!!! Nascar Race xysport 
And next month heading to Zone 1 to go Moose hunting !!!!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

Shift work makes it hard to plow much. My driveway takes at least an hour and a half, depending on how much snow. I don't mind helping friends and family occasionally, but that's about it for me. 

Good luck on the moose hunt! Bring lots of pepper.


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1646983 said:


> So who's still plowing this year? Saw one members fee for sale, saw Mick selling his boxes? Who's left?


Ha! Im done and lovin it!... Just sold all 3 boxes this week,,, got a sander, some cacl and a few single stage toro blowers left.... Im actually going to like winter for once!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1646983 said:


> So who's still plowing this year? Saw one members fee for sale, saw Mick selling his boxes? Who's left?





plowguy43;1647041 said:


> I know Pete (bacwudzme) and Mike (Mick) are out, Pretty sure Ryan (RepoMan), Pete (Moss), Dylan (Neuswede), are all still plowing. I think most all of you northern guys are still plowing as well.


I'm still going to be plowing roads and a couple driveways.



plowguy43;1647041 said:


> Believe me, they start out saying they are fine with it but after a few storms they get grouchy fast. I tried to do this for a few years and it happened all the time. Thankfully my job is flexible and I can swing home whenever I want which got me by. But it wasn't worth it, so I dumped them for the bank.


That's kinda what I figured. I think for now I'm just going to stick with what I'm doing now.



Dewey;1647135 said:


> I'm in it for another year grudgingly !!!!! I think my Mill biz is taking me in a little different direction so I hope its my last year !! ( been at it for 30 years )
> 
> Next month heading to Zone 1 to go Moose hunting !!!!!!


Glad the mill is going well Dewey! Are you going to quit plowing completely or plow a few driveways?

Good luck on the Moose hunt! Hope you shoot a big one!


----------



## Dewey

Thanks Will.... If I get l done plowing I am done for customers .... I still will have my 1/2 mile road and Millyard to do !!!


----------



## ddb maine

zone 1 !!! thats going to be some scenery bud! Good luck on that! hold out for the biggun's

I'll be in the drivers seat again this year. If it goes according to plan I'll be bringing on another truck, that'll be three.


----------



## allagashpm

Which tuner did you go with? 
I'm plowing again getting more customers every week it seems. Debating buying another truck as a back up or to throw someone in it occasionally. My uncle is selling a 02 v10 f250 for around 4k w an 8 foot blade. Winter will be here before we know it I think we might have a short fall


----------



## bigbadbrad

Dewey;1638489 said:


> Hey Guys it's been almost 30 years that I have been putting in for a Moose Permit , and I finally got picked !!!!! I have a Bull Permit for October in Zone 1... Anyone have a Hot Spot for Moose in that Zone ????I am Staying in Allagash ....


Hey where you staying in the 'gash? the hunters are rolling in to town this week for the first week of the hunt. Good Luck, my drivers have told me they been seeing some big ones up that way. As the time gets closer to your hunt hit me up, I will ask them which roads they been seeing the big ones on.

On another note, I quit my job at Daigle and Houghton, and now am working for a large logging contractor in their garage as pretty much the lead mechanic, I stay in the shop. Large pay increase, less headaches, and don't have to worry about customers anymore at the dealership. It has been almost a month since I started my new job and I love it!! It was kinda sad tho when I got my first paycheck and my taxes taken out was almost what my take home was at my old job!!! hahaha

Oh and I got the new f-250 pretty well dialed in now, almost got 4000 miles on it and am average about 12.5mpg with 35 inch tires on it right now. I am kinda anxious to plow with the new truck, but I think I am going to give up my driveways this year and just do my own. I been working more hours at the new job, and don't really need the extra money anymore from plowing.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1647916 said:


> On another note, I quit my job at Daigle and Houghton, and now am working for a large logging contractor in their garage as pretty much the lead mechanic, I stay in the shop. Large pay increase, less headaches, and don't have to worry about customers anymore at the dealership. It has been almost a month since I started my new job and I love it!! It was kinda sad tho when I got my first paycheck and my taxes taken out was almost what my take home was at my old job!!! hahaha
> 
> Oh and I got the new f-250 pretty well dialed in now, almost got 4000 miles on it and am average about 12.5mpg with 35 inch tires on it right now. I am kinda anxious to plow with the new truck, but I think I am going to give up my driveways this year and just do my own. I been working more hours at the new job, and don't really need the extra money anymore from plowing.


Congrats on the new job Brad! I don't blame you for leaving to make more money. Glad you're liking your new truck also. You going to keep your Xtreme V even if you quite plowing driveways?

I put my two week notice into MaineDOT yesterday. I start working for Pan-Am Railways on October 7. I really liked working for the state in the Winter but, I hate flagging and I have been flagging most of the Summer. Plus, Pan-Am's starting pay is about double what I make now. When I get laid off this Winter, I'm going to plow roads in Belgrade for my uncle. I might get to drive my dream truck this Winter, a Ford L9000.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1647941 said:


> Congrats on the new job Brad! I don't blame you for leaving to make more money. Glad you're liking your new truck also. You going to keep your Xtreme V even if you quite plowing driveways?
> 
> I put my two week notice into MaineDOT yesterday. I start working for Pan-Am Railways on October 7. I really liked working for the state in the Winter but, I hate flagging and I have been flagging most of the Summer. Plus, Pan-Am's starting pay is about double what I make now. When I get laid off this Winter, I'm going to plow roads in Belgrade for my uncle. I might get to drive my dream truck this Winter, a Ford L9000.


oh yeah I am keeping the xtreme vee!! haha the truck was all set up for it before I signed the papers!! lol I actually would like to sell it and get a 9.5ft stainless xv2, I still am going to do my house, my other property that I am fixing up, and my aunt and cousin's house. Still up in the air about if I want to keep the other driveways, I am going to bring up my price if I do, and if they don't like it then I am gunna get out of it for now.

Congrats on the new job Will what will you be doing? looks like you may need to get a new truck and plow to do some driveways this winter if you get laid off with the new job!!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1648101 said:


> oh yeah I am keeping the xtreme vee!! haha the truck was all set up for it before I signed the papers!! lol I actually would like to sell it and get a 9.5ft stainless xv2, I still am going to do my house, my other property that I am fixing up, and my aunt and cousin's house. Still up in the air about if I want to keep the other driveways, I am going to bring up my price if I do, and if they don't like it then I am gunna get out of it for now.
> 
> Congrats on the new job Will what will you be doing? looks like you may need to get a new truck and plow to do some driveways this winter if you get laid off with the new job!!


I would love to try out a XV2. They look wicked nice.

I'm going to be working on the track crew fixing the rail. Next Summer I'm planning on buying a newer truck, not sure what I want yet probably a 3/4 ton GMC or maybe a Tundra with a 5.7. I'll probably end up buying a straight blade unless I get a good deal on a V plow. I doubt I will plow many driveways since I will be busy plowing town roads.


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1647465 said:


> Which tuner did you go with?
> I'm plowing again getting more customers every week it seems. Debating buying another truck as a back up or to throw someone in it occasionally. My uncle is selling a 02 v10 f250 for around 4k w an 8 foot blade. Winter will be here before we know it I think we might have a short fall


I ended up buying a PHP Hydra Chip - $425 comes with custom tuning for the truck, and you can load up to 17 tunes on it to select through. My lower tunes are faster and cleaner (no smoke) then the highest tunes on the diablo I had.

Plus the shifts are much better, in better spots/speeds, and responds much better. It completely took away the lag on the bottom end that the 7.3 is known for.

On another note, someone broke into the truck two nights ago and stole my stereo and probably $20 cash that was in the console (left there from tolls). The stereo I could care less about, its the principle of it all. Plus they unplugged the radio before taking it, so they can't even use it LOL.

Thankfully they didn't take my Trac Racks that were sitting just behind the truck!


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1647465 said:


> Which tuner did you go with?
> I'm plowing again getting more customers every week it seems. Debating buying another truck as a back up or to throw someone in it occasionally. My uncle is selling a 02 v10 f250 for around 4k w an 8 foot blade. Winter will be here before we know it I think we might have a short fall


If u don't buy the f250 let me no sounds like a great deal


----------



## kev51277

Moss man I need some push plates for a 06 f350 mine broke last year.


----------



## bigbadbrad

kev51277;1649375 said:


> Moss man I need some push plates for a 06 f350 mine broke last year.


I got some off a 99-04. I don't know if they fit on yours


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;1649373 said:


> If u don't buy the f250 let me no sounds like a great deal


He raised the price to 6800 assuming he gets it stickered. He would take 5 and probably 4500 if you really worked him.  Pm me if you want more info he is in topsham, truck has typical ford rust on the bed.
In fact, I just got rid of my 02. The bed was gone, tranny on its way out and wheel bearings and u joint was acting up, wouldn't take a sticker. I got an 11 f350 reg cab with the 6.2 gasser. I love diesel but I'm done for now. This truck is super clean with 34k on it, and everything works. The turning radius on the new super duties is unreal i felt like i was driving a car the wheel just kept turning! I'm pumped its my first truck i've owned with no rust and less than 100k on it. Now to put it to work!


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1650159 said:


> The turning radius on the new Super Duties is unreal, I felt like I was driving a car. The wheel just kept turning!


I really want to try out the new Super Duty. The older ones MDOT has don't turn very well. I can get turned around easier with the single axle Internationals they have.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1650171 said:


> I really want to try out the new Super Duty. The older ones MDOT has don't turn very well. I can get turned around easier with the single axle Internationals they have.


I love mine, only thing is the crewcab takes a little time to get use to, but still turns pretty good! And it rides good compared to my other supeduties I had


----------



## Dewey

Heading to Zone 1 looking for a Bull Moose !!!! 
I pretty much spent the whole day packing everything but the sawmill LOL
Gosh there is allot to think of !!!
I took some time to sight in the new scope I bought for the 30-06 So hopefully we'll bag one early in the week !!

Brad I sent you a P.M.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1650695 said:


> Heading to Zone 1 looking for a Bull Moose !!!!
> I pretty much spent the whole day packing everything but the sawmill LOL
> Gosh there is allot to think of !!!
> I took some time to sight in the new scope I bought for the 30-06 So hopefully we'll bag one early in the week !!
> 
> Brad I sent you a P.M.


Good luck one your moose hunt Dewey! I hope you get good cold weather and you shoot a big one. How many grain bullet are you shooting out of that 30-06?


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1650742 said:


> Good luck one your moose hunt Dewey! I hope you get good cold weather and you shoot a big one. How many grain bullet are you shooting out of that 30-06?


Thanks Will !!! 180 Gr Round nose


----------



## bigbadbrad

Just don't say that you made stand for you to sit in in the back of your truck like all the mass-holes do!! hahaha


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1650769 said:


> Thanks Will !!! 180 Gr Round nose


That's what I used to shoot both of my moose.


----------



## 06Sierra

Bring lots of pepper. Good luck!


----------



## Mick76

LOL ...... Are you guys ready?


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1654466 said:


> LOL ...... Are you guys ready?


They haven't pulled your membership card yet? Lol


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1654469 said:


> They haven't pulled your membership card yet? Lol


Don't be haten'......LOL


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1654523 said:


> Don't be haten'......LOL


Hi Mike! So are you completely done plowing this year, or did you acquire some....incentive to stay in the game over the off-season?


----------



## mercer_me

I still need to drag the ole Fisher out of the garage and get it ready. I went by my town plow truck yesterday and it appears to be all ready just need to put the plow and wing on. I'm going to be driving a 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler this winter.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Still need to put a new edge on and install my wings..


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1654525 said:


> Hi Mike! So are you completely done plowing this year, or did you acquire some....incentive to stay in the game over the off-season?


Plowing my house and the biz...that's it...made more with the flips this summer then the entire season of plowing (keep in mind between them I worked 7 weeks)..... I'll stick to flipping....LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Mike, my truck has had the front bumper off it since last Saturday! LOL


----------



## plowguy43

But I did order up a nice set of Fierce Attitude 315/75/16's and a 2" leveling kit


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1654673 said:


> Mike, my truck has had the front bumper off it since last Saturday! LOL


LOL.... Maybe it'll be like a winter ago where you were installing the mounting brackets to the front end during the snow storm?....LOL


----------



## plowguy43

I'm not making that mistake twice! It'll be on by the middle of the week. She blew a brake line last Friday, so I am dedicating a day or so to her LOL. The dang bolts were so rusted getting the bumper off I ran out of time before the pats game last weekend haha


----------



## mercer_me

Is anybody interested in a meet sometime soon? I'd be in for one on a Sunday since hunting season is coming right up and my Saturdays are pretty full. I know most of you guys like going to Lewiston and that's great with me.


----------



## Mick76

mercer_me;1654798 said:


> Is anybody interested in a meet sometime soon? I'd be in for one on a Sunday since hunting season is coming right up and my Saturdays are pretty full. I know most of you guys like going to Lewiston and that's great with me.


I don't know if I can go anymore.....


----------



## plowguy43

You still have a plow, you're in the club lol


----------



## allagashpm

I'm ready now. Had push plates and wiring installed friday. Seems to handle the plow great w the 5600lb front end. Would def be in for a meet.


----------



## allagashpm

I can't load the pic. Will try tomorrow


----------



## GMCHD plower

Allagash, your picture doesnt work, on another note, got my cutting edge on today!


----------



## allagashpm

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## allagashpm

sorry for the large size...haven't loaded pics in a while.


----------



## plowguy43

Lookin good! You need to update your sig, I was expecting to see a 7.3


----------



## plowguy43

Woohoo, my new tires just showed up. Had to stash them out back until I can get my truck down to mount them up. Got a screaming deal from Discount Tire .com.

Fierce Attitude MT's 315/75/16 Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1655510 said:


> Woohoo, my new tires just showed up. Had to stash them out back until I can get my truck down to mount them up. Got a screaming deal from Discount Tire .com.
> 
> Fierce Attitude MT's 315/75/16 Thumbs Up


LOL....You'll still get stuck!.....LOLOLOL


----------



## plowguy43

Haven't gotten stuck since I stopped doing residential customers, Knock on wood. At least I know who I can call at any time since he'll be doing nothing all winter LOL


----------



## Mick76

Where is the "like" button....LOL


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1655507 said:


> Lookin good! You need to update your sig, I was expecting to see a 7.3


Haha must have missed my post. Got this 2 weeks ago...truck was turning into a money pit. Those tires look badass and will look killer on the truck. Do they have decent shipping? Im looking for some snow tires, truck came w 285 nitto crossteks, they are ok but I dont know if I trust them for snow.


----------



## ddb maine

Alright boys, need a hand. Pulled the engine out of the ranger. Long story but the short of it is I am putting the new one in and I did not pull the transmission. Tying to get the two to mate is not working out. I've got a finger width left and they won't go together. I don't think the clutch is hung up because putting it in gear and spinning the pulley rotates the wheels. The transmission is at the rear of its adjustability on the isolator s and wants to make a run for the rear end. I'm thinking I may have to drop the transmission and go that route. I am not pulling that engine back out again, 600lb 4cyl is no fun.
Anyone have any experience with manual transmission and rearwheel drive engine swaps?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1655510 said:


> Woohoo, my new tires just showed up. Had to stash them out back until I can get my truck down to mount them up. Got a screaming deal from Discount Tire .com.
> 
> Fierce Attitude MT's 315/75/16 Thumbs Up


I have never been a fan of Fierce Attitudes, everybody I talk to says they wear out quick. Let me know how they wear for you. I personally think you can't beat Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Allagash the new truck looks sweet!


----------



## ddb maine

I think my issue is the pilot bearing. Going to drop the trans. Agree with others, that truck is a money maker allagash.


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1655563 said:


> Haha must have missed my post. Got this 2 weeks ago...truck was turning into a money pit. Those tires look badass and will look killer on the truck. Do they have decent shipping? Im looking for some snow tires, truck came w 285 nitto crossteks, they are ok but I dont know if I trust them for snow.


They were awesome. I originally purchased some Falkens but I was called the next morning saying the weight rating wasn't enough blah blah blah - they price matched the Falkens making the Fierce tires the same price, but they have a higher weight rating and are 10 ply. $750 shipped (shipping is free). I ordered them last Thursday and they arrived this morning with UPS.



ddb maine;1655589 said:


> Alright boys, need a hand. Pulled the engine out of the ranger. Long story but the short of it is I am putting the new one in and I did not pull the transmission. Tying to get the two to mate is not working out. I've got a finger width left and they won't go together. I don't think the clutch is hung up because putting it in gear and spinning the pulley rotates the wheels. The transmission is at the rear of its adjustability on the isolator s and wants to make a run for the rear end. I'm thinking I may have to drop the transmission and go that route. I am not pulling that engine back out again, 600lb 4cyl is no fun.
> Anyone have any experience with manual transmission and rearwheel drive engine swaps?


Could be the alignment on the trans input shaft to the clutch. I'd unhook the driveshaft, unbolt the tranny, and slide it in towards the engine. Make sure the bellhousing is lining up correct if there is a dowel/alignment pin.



mercer_me;1655593 said:


> I have never been a fan of Fierce Attitudes, everybody I talk to says they wear out quick. Let me know how they wear for you. I personally think you can't beat Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs.


They are made by Goodyear, I searched a LOT and one of the most talked about Plus's was the tread wear. Guys on the cummin's forum are posting up over 45k miles and still have 6-8/32's of tread left. I really couldn't find any negative reviews at all about them, especially for a mud tire - made in USA as well.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1655666 said:


> They were awesome. I originally purchased some Falkens but I was called the next morning saying the weight rating wasn't enough blah blah blah - they price matched the Falkens making the Fierce tires the same price, but they have a higher weight rating and are 10 ply. $750 shipped (shipping is free). I ordered them last Thursday and they arrived this morning with UPS.
> 
> Could be the alignment on the trans input shaft to the clutch. I'd unhook the driveshaft, unbolt the tranny, and slide it in towards the engine. Make sure the bellhousing is lining up correct if there is a dowel/alignment pin.
> 
> They are made by Goodyear, I searched a LOT and one of the most talked about Plus's was the tread wear. Guys on the cummin's forum are posting up over 45k miles and still have 6-8/32's of tread left. I really couldn't find any negative reviews at all about them, especially for a mud tire - made in USA as well.


ussmileyflag ussmileyflag

Thanks for the response. I was staring at the u-joint thinking about how I wasnt in the mood to deal with that. I'm just going to unbolt the driveshaft from the rear end, much easier. Thanks!


----------



## plowguy43

Definitely is. Plus it makes it easier when you can angle the transmission to help line it up better.


----------



## Than Oliver

Someone mentioned allis Chalmers, my father had one this style but with bucket leader: 
http://www.littlebigcatranch.com/im...4 ALLIS CHALMERS WD45 READY FOR THE TRIP HOME


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1655666 said:


> They are made by Goodyear, I searched a LOT and one of the most talked about Plus's was the tread wear. Guys on the Cummin's forum are posting up over 45k miles and still have 6-8/32's of tread left. I really couldn't find any negative reviews at all about them, especially for a mud tire - made in USA as well.


I did not know that Goodyear made Feirce tires. I am very interested to see how you like them.


----------



## 06Sierra

Pretty similar tire, minus the siping the dura tracs have. A friend of mine had the fierce tires on one of his vehicles. He liked them a lot.


----------



## bigbadbrad

guess what, it was snowing today up here in fort kent, just flurries, but it was snow...


----------



## allagashpm

Thanks for the compliments. I can't wait to plow with it, I dont miss the ec long bed I had before. I am looking at the duratracs as a dedicated snow tire, not sure yet though. That's a nice tractor I'll post a pic of my moms ac sometime. As long as I finish all my fall work and get some wood cut I'm ready for snow.


----------



## RepoMan207

Man, I'm digging the bid requests. Full steam ahead! 

Bobby, are you exclusive with the bank again, or are you taking on additional work? I have a few I don't want, I can recommend you, to them if you're interested??


----------



## plowguy43

Ryan - I appreciate it but I'm exclusive to the bank again. I ended the season with just under 30 properties last year and the money was too good to pass up, especially when you add in the low stress LOL.

How's things been - haven't heard/seen you in forever!


----------



## Dewey

Hey There FYI I got a Bull up in Allagash !!!! Not a Stavah but a good eatah !!! 583 lbs 34 inch spread..... Thanks Brad for the road ideas.... Sorry I couldn't catch up to ya maybe next time !!!!


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1656696 said:


> Hey There FYI I got a Bull up in Allagash !!!! Not a Stavah but a good eatah !!! 583 lbs 34 inch spread..... Thanks Brad for the road ideas.... Sorry I couldn't catch up to ya maybe next time !!!!


Pictures!!!


----------



## plowguy43

Congrats dewey, that's definitely a good one!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1656696 said:


> Hey There FYI I got a Bull up in Allagash !!!! Not a Stavah but a good eatah !!! 583 lbs 34 inch spread..... Thanks Brad for the road ideas.... Sorry I couldn't catch up to ya maybe next time !!!!


Congrats on the moose Dewey! It looked bigger than 34" in the pictures on Facebook! Did you see many?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got my pro wings mounted today, I'll post up pics tomorrow... Drilling that 1" hole through the moldboard was a PIA!


----------



## bigbadbrad

Dewey;1656696 said:


> Hey There FYI I got a Bull up in Allagash !!!! Not a Stavah but a good eatah !!! 583 lbs 34 inch spread..... Thanks Brad for the road ideas.... Sorry I couldn't catch up to ya maybe next time !!!!


not a problem Duane, maybe next time I will know some better roads to tell you to go on!! now you know how long of a ride it is for me to go down to the plowsite meets haha! I am glad the little but of help I offered worked out. The guy I work with who had his cow permit for the same zone as you only got his Wednesday. I guess it was a bad week.

on another note, where is the best place to get just a new plow. I might have my 8.5ft xtremev sold and am thinking about a stainless 9.5ft xv2.


----------



## 06Sierra

Have you checked with brake service in Presque Isle?


----------



## bigbadbrad

I never thought of that, their salesmen comes to the shop like 3 times a week, maybe he can get a good deal, I might even get it with a pink lift arm haha, I kinda like that idea


----------



## 06Sierra

I bought some parts from them in the past. They have been great to deal with.


----------



## 06Sierra

Getting the itch!!!! I saw this guy on my back lawn last night. He has grown up nice We watched him for quite a while before he made his way to the woods. This pic is from earlier this summer.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1657615 said:


> Getting the itch!!!! I saw this guy on my back lawn last night. He has grown up nice We watched him for quite a while before he made his way to the woods. This pic is from earlier this summer.


You got to love the ones you can shoot right out the house window. Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbadbrad

well we got out first storm today, about 2 inches in town, and when I went to fix the limber up on the st. francis rd mile 9.5 there was about 3.5 inches up there, was even accumulating on the ground!! it is coming boys! get ready!


----------



## plowguy43

Very nice, just finished mounting my plow on the new truck last night. Bring it on.


----------



## Mems

Oh boy, Im ready. 
FYI I was contacted by someone who needs plowing for a "lot" in Gray It's a customer of his and he is out of Portland and would rather just have someone in the area do it. I can't as I have a full time job that would hinder my abilities to be there for each 3"'s so Im coming here to see if anyone wants it. I have his contact info, just PM me for it. I am not sure on the particulars as I informed him that I couldn't do it prior to getting that.


----------



## mercer_me

Well, my deer hunting season is over before it really even started. I shot a 137.5lb 4 point buck yesterday afternoon. This is the 5th deer and 2nd buck I have shot in my life time. My girlfriend still needs to shoot her deer so, at least I will get to go out hunting with her.


----------



## kev51277

So who got the auburn lowes contract??


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1659984 said:


> So who got the auburn lowes contract??


You'll make more with your drives then the fools doing Lowes.....Thumbs Up


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1660009 said:


> You'll make more with your drives then the fools doing Lowes.....Thumbs Up


I was just curious as to whom may be loosing their shirt this winter lol .


----------



## jrs.landscaping

kev51277;1660014 said:


> I was just curious as to whom may be loosing their shirt this winter lol .


I'm curious who has the ones around me as well, I heard prices were in the low 20's for seasonal :laughing:


----------



## kev51277

jrs.landscaping;1660069 said:


> I'm curious who has the ones around me as well, I heard prices were in the low 20's for seasonal :laughing:


That's crazy I figured at least. 50k for seasonal in Auburn.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well I finally got my wings on, I have a few driveways with steep ditches on the sides, and help a buddy do some trailer park roads, so these will help me get away from the edge some.


----------



## Mick76

jrs.landscaping;1660069 said:


> I'm curious who has the ones around me as well, I heard prices were in the low 20's for seasonal :laughing:


And there will ALWAYS be some fool to do them at those prices.......


----------



## plowguy43

Pumped that I just picked up a few chain hardware stores for the season!

Whoops


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1660751 said:


> Pumped that I just picked up a few chain hardware stores for the season!
> 
> Whoops


so much for your cushie gig...are you plowing with the storm?


----------



## allagashpm

Haha im assuming hes referring to the lowes accounts.


----------



## allagashpm

Speaking of Lowe's, I was just at the lowes and walmart in Brunswick. All I saw was a storage container for salt i assume..when do you guys start leaving equipment? I remember last year we had an event on the 11th of november I think.


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1661493 said:


> Speaking of Lowe's, I was just at the lowes and walmart in Brunswick. All I saw was a storage container for salt i assume..when do you guys start leaving equipment? I remember last year we had an event on the 11th of november I think.


All my stuff was on site nov 1st if not sooner


----------



## plowguy43

I'm plowing after the storm, no lowes for me LOL


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1660751 said:


> Pumped that I just picked up a few chain hardware stores for the season!
> 
> Whoops


How are you going to plow a business after the storm is over?


----------



## kev51277

Got a call to quote plowing for the military building on Minot ave in Auburn. anybody have any info or no anybody that has plowed for this place in the past


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1662110 said:


> Got a call to quote plowing for the military building on Minot ave in Auburn. anybody have any info or no anybody that has plowed for this place in the past


They've called me for the past couple of years... I think they bid it out every year....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1662116 said:


> They've called me for the past couple of years... I think they bid it out every year....


Did you ever bid it??


----------



## Mick76

noper.....


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1662126 said:


> noper.....
> 
> I just put my bid in. We'll see how it goes.. I'm sure I'll get underbid lol


----------



## Mick76

I never got as far as asking them for their bid specs...all depends on what the customer wants


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1662131 said:


> I never got as far as asking them for their bid specs...all depends on what the customer wants


They seem to b very picky..


----------



## bigbadbrad

well the my new xv2 should be here Tuesday. I sold the xtreme vee, I hope I like this new one, the ss should match my new silver truck! haha and I think the extra foot will help too!


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1662476 said:


> well the my new xv2 should be here Tuesday. I sold the xtreme vee, I hope I like this new one, the ss should match my new silver truck! haha and I think the extra foot will help too!


I'm looking forward to seeing how the XV2 pans out for you Brad. I think I'm going to buy a new truck next Summer and if I get a 3/4 ton I might get a XV2 or a DXT.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

New XV2 supposed to be installed on a F350 P/U on friday....I'll post pics when it happens. =D


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1662559 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how the XV2 pans out for you Brad. I think I'm going to buy a new truck next Summer and if I get a 3/4 ton I might get a XV2 or a DXT.


I think I am gunna like the extra foot. gunna come in hand when I got to open up driveways after the storm, it will keep the snow further away from the new truck, and I think it will look pretty good hanging off the front of it!


----------



## plowguy43

You definitely will - I'm so happy I went with a 9'6" plow when I got mine. Makes that first pass so much better, and really cuts down on time overall. No more windrows falling behind your tires making it difficult to back up.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1663301 said:


> You definitely will - I'm so happy I went with a 9'6" plow when I got mine. Makes that first pass so much better, and really cuts down on time overall. No more windrows falling behind your tires making it difficult to back up.


Couldn't agree more. Especially plowing around corners. 
Ps I want to see some pics of the 350 with the new tires and plow mounted up! Happy veterans day to those that have served, and thank you


----------



## mercer_me

It's pretty sad you can't even let your vehicles sit outside and not worry about the batteries getting stolen now days. My uncle who plows all the roads in Mercer had the batteries stolen out of his plow trucks this weekend. This is the second time in a year this has happened to him. I think they stole 12 or more batteries out of the trucks. The worst part is these people will end up getting about 5% of what it cost to replace them.


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1663561 said:


> It's pretty sad you can't even let your vehicles sit outside and not worry about the batteries getting stolen now days. My uncle who plows all the roads in Mercer had the batteries stolen out of his plow trucks this weekend. This is the second time in a year this has happened to him. I think they stole 12 or more batteries out of the trucks. The worst part is these people will end up getting about 5% of what it cost to replace them.


That does suck. And you can't even blame the north pond hermit anymore


----------



## bigbadbrad

plow should be at the dealer tomorrow so I should have it for the weekend. I don't think it will take too long to put together. I am the first one to get an xv2 in the area up here! haha I think I might get the pink triangle too, ya know so I can help save the tata's cause really who does not like tatas?


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1663589 said:


> That does suck. And you can't even blame the north pond hermit anymore


That guy use to steal a lot of batteries. I found his "camp site" and I couldn't believe how many propane tanks and batteries he dragged all the way up in the woods.



bigbadbrad;1663595 said:


> plow should be at the dealer tomorrow so I should have it for the weekend. I don't think it will take too long to put together. I am the first one to get an xv2 in the area up here! haha I think I might get the pink triangle too, ya know so I can help save the tata's cause really who does not like tatas?


I'm looking forward to seeing picture of your new XV2 Brad.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1661664 said:


> I'm plowing after the storm, no lowes for me LOL





Mick76;1661718 said:


> How are you going to plow a business after the storm is over?




.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry to here about your uncle batteries Mercer.hope you guys are ready for what just went thru here headed your way we got about an inch are guys in Indiana 4-6 going east now.Hey Brad good luck on the XV2.what did it cost ya?looking at that or the MVP3 poly..
All comes down to service and $$$$


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1663310 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Especially plowing around corners.
> Ps I want to see some pics of the 350 with the new tires and plow mounted up! Happy veterans day to those that have served, and thank you


You and me both! Went to install my leveling kit, and my compressor hose hung up and pulled the compressor over breaking the valve. Went to Harbor Freight and bought another one (I'm getting a 60 gallon this winter and being done with it, just didn't have the time to wait for my buddy to run new wiring to the garage). Hooked up my impact gun and it won't remove the nut on the shackle. So I'm taking home a shop gun tonight with 1,000ftlbs of twist, they should come off and hopefully I can get them all mounted up tomorrow.



mercer_me;1663561 said:


> It's pretty sad you can't even let your vehicles sit outside and not worry about the batteries getting stolen now days. My uncle who plows all the roads in Mercer had the batteries stolen out of his plow trucks this weekend. This is the second time in a year this has happened to him. I think they stole 12 or more batteries out of the trucks. The worst part is these people will end up getting about 5% of what it cost to replace them.


Yup pathetic, Not sure if you saw but a few months back my stereo and some cash was stolen. So dumb, that stereo was an old crappy cd player.:laughing:



RepoMan207;1663738 said:


> .


Who are you again LOLThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1663911 said:


> Sorry to here about your uncle's batteries Mercer.





plowguy43;1663958 said:


> Yup pathetic, Not sure if you saw but a few months back my stereo and some cash was stolen. So dumb, that stereo was an old crappy cd player.:laughing:


I can't believe how dumb some people are. The people that stole the batteries are probably the same people that would complain about the roads. Most likely they are scum bag welfare rats. :angry:


----------



## bigbadbrad

well new plow is at the dealer, dropped off the old xtreme vee to the new owners tonight. hopefully get the new one put together this weekend! I paid $6350 cash and carry including sales tax. but I sold all the new truck side stuff to the guy who bought my old plow for what I paid for the parts. According to traction if I would have bought just the plow it would have cost me more. they said if you buy everything you get 29% off of the plow.


----------



## plowguy43

That is pricey, wow


----------



## unhcp

Got my rubber deflector installed today, I am now ready for some snow!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow Super nice looking ...Good Luck with it Thumbs Up


----------



## allagashpm

I am really liking those xv2s. Saw one yesterday on a 350 diesel in brunswick that had just been installed. Seems expensive but I would have looked hard at these if they were out when i got my vxt.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plowguy43;1664935 said:


> That is pricey, wow


well Langs quoted me $6045, same price they quoted me up here before tax. but I would have probably spent twice what the tax cost me to drive down there and get it, seeing that the truck only gets 12mpg with the 35's on it!! So I figured might as well buy it local, will be easier for warrenty work that way.


----------



## bigbadbrad

plow is together, worst part was putting the pin in. blade is kinda heavy to lift into place with two guys. sorry for the dirty truck, been chasing a buck that will never show up!! haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

That truck looks like a weapon Brad, good luck this season.


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1666227 said:


> That truck looks like a weapon Brad, good luck this season.


Thanks, It handles the extra weight awesome! I gotta put my new cooper discover ms studded on in a couple weeks, I got them in 235 80 17 on the stock steel rims, I just been waiting for hunting season to be over before I take off the 35's. haha and I gotta go down to bangor one more time before the snow falls so I don't wanna burn up new winter tires on the i95! haha

on another note, anyone go to the new harbor freight stores lately? I went to the one in bangor yesterday. New favorite store ever!! I think the blue tarp store is gunna end up shuting down now! haha


----------



## mercer_me

I'm so jealous of you Brad. The new plow looks awesome!


----------



## GMCHD plower

bigbadbrad;1666264 said:


> Thanks, It handles the extra weight awesome! I gotta put my new cooper discover ms studded on in a couple weeks, I got them in 235 80 17 on the stock steel rims, I just been waiting for hunting season to be over before I take off the 35's. haha and I gotta go down to bangor one more time before the snow falls so I don't wanna burn up new winter tires on the i95! haha
> 
> *on another note, anyone go to the new harbor freight stores lately? I went to the one in bangor yesterday. New favorite store ever!! I think the blue tarp store is gunna end up shuting down now! haha*


I just went to that place last week, like you, my new favorite place!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Brad congrats on the plow.Looks incredible. 8.5-9.5?also fyi hope you boys dint get what we just had today 60mph winds rain and over 100+Tornados good luck guys


----------



## bigbadbrad

9.5ft. I sold my 8.5ft xtremev and put the mone towards this one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bigbadbrad;1666309 said:


> 9.5ft. I sold my 8.5ft xtremev and put the mone towards this one


Nice .is there a big weight diff in 8.5 -9.5 or not really..also how long to install.also by the way sweet lookin shop/garage


----------



## bigbadbrad

DIRISHMAN;1666315 said:


> Nice .is there a big weight diff in 8.5 -9.5 or not really..also how long to install.also by the way sweet lookin shop/garage


not quite 100lbs difference between the two. but it is about 150 heavier then the xtreme vee 8.5'

that is the back just the back of the shop I work at. that is the new side, I can fit a 52 foot 5 tier off road log trailer (12' wide) and sleeper truck in there to work on with room in the front and back to get around. That is the new part of the shop, on the other side it is about twice this size but has a 2 post lift, and a gantry for an over head crane in the back of the shop. That is the side we bring the equipment into. There is a feller buncher in there right now waiting for me in the morning! haha


----------



## MSS Mow

Just sold my 9'2" VXT. New Stainless DXT should be here in a couple days!!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay I've always subbed out my salt/sand in the past, but I looking to get one this year. Anything I should look for in specific? Is hydraulic driven better or worse? Thanks guys!

Jason


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1666468 said:


> Okay I've always subbed out my salt/sand in the past, but I looking to get one this year. Anything I should look for in specific? Is hydraulic driven better or worse? Thanks guys!
> 
> Jason


If you don't have central hydraulics I'd go with an electric, We bought one and I'd never go back to a gas motor again.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks Chris, I looked a couple used ones that have a gas motor with hydraulic pump on the back, self contained I believe. I'll check into it further.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bigbadbrad;1666341 said:


> not quite 100lbs difference between the two. but it is about 150 heavier then the xtreme vee 8.5'
> 
> that is the back just the back of the shop I work at. that is the new side, I can fit a 52 foot 5 tier off road log trailer (12' wide) and sleeper truck in there to work on with room in the front and back to get around. That is the new part of the shop, on the other side it is about twice this size but has a 2 post lift, and a gantry for an over head crane in the back of the shop. That is the side we bring the equipment into. There is a feller buncher in there right now waiting for me in the morning! haha


Job security..haha good luck with the new toy and have fun.I think we are going to have decent season hopefully no blizzard just a bunch of snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

jrs.landscaping;1666473 said:


> If you don't have central hydraulics I'd go with an electric, We bought one and I'd never go back to a gas motor again.


Not tryin to highjack on thread but i know a bunch of guys whom had gas and now have electric said same thing exspecialy if your doin res lot at early am to much nois barely even here the elect...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

DIRISHMAN;1666538 said:


> Not tryin to highjack on thread but i know a bunch of guys whom had gas and now have electric said same thing exspecialy if your doin res lot at early am to much nois barely even here the elect...


That is a plus, not to mention the "motor" is always on, push a button and its working, no choking, no dead batteries when it's -30  that was the main thing I hated, when it took you longer to start the sander than it did to spread the load


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah been there to see that


----------



## jrs.landscaping

DIRISHMAN;1666607 said:


> Oh yah been there to see that


me too :realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

jrs.landscaping;1666612 said:


> me too :realmad:


Sssssshhhhhhhh the people are sleeping..what cant hear you the spreader is running.....


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1666464 said:


> Just sold my 9'2" VXT. New Stainless DXT should be here in a couple days!!


I can't wait to see pictures of it Dean. I'm very jealous of you and Brad. LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

So if everyone can do the snow dance so we can plow soon that would be great...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1666664 said:


> So if everyone can do the snow dance so we can plow soon that would be great...


Channel 5 is saying possible "Wintry Mix" on Saturday. I'm hoping for no snow until I get laid off. Then I hope it snows every day. payup


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1666663 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of it Dean. I'm very jealous of you and Brad. LOL


No need to be jealous Will, you will get there someday too. Your still young!! I am only 26. Remember what I started with a few years ago with my old 7.3 with the xtremev. Keep working hard and you will be able to upgrade your rigging too before you know it. A bunch of my friends laughed at me when I bought my plow when I was still at my parents house instead of a sled or bike, but it has paid it self, and now sold it for a bigger one. And I was still able to buy the bike and sled later on!! haha give it time it will come to you as well.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Do you have a lift or anything on that truck Brad? Sits nice


----------



## Dewey

Well I for one want the snow to hold of for another month or two..... 
Starting construction on my Planer building next week !!!!
And on the sander question I've only had one ... a gas job and until last fall it has not given me any trouble..... last fall I rebuilt the carb and puy on a new bed chain ... I have had it for 12 years !!!!! Fisher stainless !!


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1666705 said:


> Do you have a lift or anything on that truck Brad? Sits nice


yeah a readylift 2.5" front and 3" rear lift. sitting on 35's for now


----------



## plowguy43

Well got my new tires and leveling kit installed last Friday. Pretty simple setup, these tires are super quiet and they ride excellent. Loving the lift but now I need to lift the back an inch or two.

These are the only pics I have right now, will get more once I put the plow on.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1667049 said:


> Well got my new tires and leveling kit installed last Friday. Pretty simple setup, these tires are super quiet and they ride excellent. Loving the lift but now I need to lift the back an inch or two.
> 
> These are the only pics I have right now, will get more once I put the plow on.


Looks great! Like you said another inch or two in the back will be great!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

What's with all the lift kits and leveling kits etc...you guys just like to pimp your trucks out a little or does it actually help with plowing etc? I am putting a sander in the back of a F350 reg cab and wondered if you think I should add Timbrens or something to help with all the weight? Thanks.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1666687 said:


> No need to be jealous Will, you will get there someday too. Your still young!! I am only 26. Remember what I started with a few years ago with my old 7.3 with the Xtreme V. Keep working hard and you will be able to upgrade your rigging too before you know it. A bunch of my friends laughed at me when I bought my plow when I was still at my parents house instead of a sled or bike, but it has paid it self, and now sold it for a bigger one. And I was still able to buy the bike and sled later on!! haha give it time it will come to you as well.


I know soon enough I will be one of you guys with a nice 3/4 ton with a V plow. I currently don't have any payments and my new job pays pretty well so, as bad as I hate to I think I'm going to buy a newer 3/4 ton and possibly a V plow. I don't plow enough driveways to really justify a V plow but both my parents and my own driveways are fairly long do a V plow would be really nice, especially since I can't plow until the end of the storm.



plowguy43;1667049 said:


> Well got my new tires and leveling kit installed last Friday. Pretty simple setup, these tires are super quiet and they ride excellent. Loving the lift but now I need to lift the back an inch or two.
> 
> These are the only pics I have right now, will get more once I put the plow on.


The 7.3 looks great. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the plow on it. How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1667072 said:


> What's with all the lift kits and leveling kits etc...you guys just like to pimp your trucks out a little or does it actually help with plowing etc? I am putting a sander in the back of a F350 reg cab and wondered if you think I should add Timbrens or something to help with all the weight? Thanks.


My truck is only used for plowing, pulling the boat, and our camper. It sits 90% of the time so I leveled it to be able to put larger tires under it and get the nose higher for the plow. It won't really hold more weight - it'll still drop the same amount, but it'll be dropping from a higher point so it'll hold the plow higher. Its the cheapest route which is what I take since its strictly used in that way. Also, I needed tires so I wanted bigger ones.



mercer_me;1667142 said:


> I know soon enough I will be one of you guys with a nice 3/4 ton with a V plow. I currently don't have any payments and my new job pays pretty well so, as bad as I hate to I think I'm going to buy a newer 3/4 ton and possibly a V plow. I don't plow enough driveways to really justify a V plow but both my parents and my own driveways are fairly long do a V plow would be really nice, especially since I can't plow until the end of the storm.
> 
> The 7.3 looks great. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the plow on it. How many miles do you have on it?


I love the 7.3, it's got 184k on it and purrs like a kitten (a loud kitten). In regards to the truck, as nice as it would be don't bother. Be smart with your money and put it towards something that will make you money, not take your money.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1667072 said:


> What's with all the lift kits and leveling kits etc...you guys just like to pimp your trucks out a little or does it actually help with plowing etc? I am putting a sander in the back of a F350 reg cab and wondered if you think I should add Timbrens or something to help with all the weight? Thanks.


Never understood the lifted work trucks either. Personal rig plowing driveways is one thing but I'd never lift a work truck. Timbrens may help (never used them) but I've heard good things about how well they work.

I do like that ford crew with the lift though Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Thank you sir!


----------



## allagashpm

Looks great I like those tires. I miss starting my 7.3 up on these cold mornings and waking up the neighbors when its on high idle. Mercer I started with a rusted 1/2 ton chevy with a straight blade I got for 2500. Then my 02 f250 I got the vblade, and now the 350. Your hard work will pay off like brad was saying and I am 26 too. I used to see trucks and drool and never imagined I would have or need one. 
My 02 f250 had a 2 inch lift to beef it up like a 350 in the rear and less sag in the front nothing major I could still work out of it. Wouldn't do anything more than that


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay, I ordered Timbrens, front for the half-ton GM and rear severe duty ones for the F350 to help offset the sander. I'll let you know how it turns out once I get them installed and test them out. Salted the first place this morning.....and it begins.


----------



## Mick76

Anyone done any salting runs yet? Ive seen some around L/A......


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1669000 said:


> Anyone done any salting runs yet? I've seen some around L/A......


Maine DOT has put salt out twice in my area. I haven't gone out sanding for the town yet.


----------



## GMCHD plower

They have salted roads around me 2 or 3 times, local guys have done lots once or twice too..


----------



## 06Sierra

After the new year I am going to be looking for a new vehicle for my wife, she wants a Sequioa. Any of you guys deal with the Toyota dealers down state? I don't trust Yorks in Houlton and Downeast seems to be hit or miss from what I have heard. If I end up getting a tractor and blower next summer, my next truck may be a Toyota as well.


----------



## plowmaine1

Went out this morning and salted one ton in a few parking lots.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I thought I was going to have to go out around nine last night, luckily it stopped shortly after it started.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Snow or ice?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Snowing.........


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1669381 said:


> After the new year I am going to be looking for a new vehicle for my wife, she wants a Sequioa. Any of you guys deal with the Toyota dealers down state? I don't trust Yorks in Houlton and Downeast seems to be hit or miss from what I have heard. If I end up getting a tractor and blower next summer, my next truck may be a Toyota as well.


My parents have had really good luck with Central Maine Motors in Waterville. They said they will never go back to Charlies in Augusta.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like Wednesday is going to be too warm for snow...


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1669497 said:


> Sounds like Wednesday is going to be too warm for snow...


I was really hoping we would get just enough so I could try out the snowmobile I just bought and it would have been nice to try out the plow also.


----------



## kev51277

Anybody no if they sell a conversion for procaster sanders to go from gas to electric? I'm fed up with gas bs


----------



## plowmaine1

kev51277;1669662 said:


> Anybody no if they sell a conversion for procaster sanders to go from gas to electric? I'm fed up with gas bs


I'm not sure but love the poly caster 2yd not only electric and rust proof it has covers. no messing with a tarp


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys hello mercer hope you all have a nice turkey day.but was just watching or local weather and he said there is storm coming out of Texas with rain and going to swing your way up the east coast and create a big mess according to him.you guys stay safe and have fun as well...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

DIRISHMAN;1669952 said:


> Hey guys hello mercer hope you all have a nice turkey day.but was just watching or local weather and he said there is storm coming out of Texas with rain and going to swing your way up the east coast and create a big mess according to him.you guys stay safe and have fun as well...


Just saw the same thing, snow, then ice, then rain


----------



## allagashpm

We got about an inch sat into sunday. They salted the **** out of everything in durham and brunswick. Next summer im going to try and get more commercial work and a sander. Seems like there will be a lot of salt only events. Mercer saw you on fishers facebook knew I recognized that truck haha


----------



## plowguy43

Same here, got about 2" on Sunday. Had a flag football championship game that morning and it was horrible - 20 degree's, blowing wind, snow, etc. But it was still a blast.

Thankfully I got the plow all mounted and wired up on Saturday, I need to adjust it a little (you'll see in the pics). The Red wire from the hood is to power the controller, I didn't have a fuse jumper at the time and had to move the dang plow.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1670234 said:


> Same here, got about 2" on Sunday. Had a flag football championship game that morning and it was horrible - 20 degree's, blowing wind, snow, etc. But it was still a blast.
> 
> Thankfully I got the plow all mounted and wired up on Saturday, I need to adjust it a little (you'll see in the pics). The Red wire from the hood is to power the controller, I didn't have a fuse jumper at the time and had to move the dang plow.


The plow looks great mounted on the Power Stroke. Thumbs Up

I got the plow hooked on to the Ford L9000 I'm going to be running this Winter. I took the truck for a little ride and it seams to go great, I think it will be a really good truck this Winter.


----------



## mercer_me

I just woke up to a good dusting of snow. It was snowing pretty hard around 5:00 but now it's almost come to a stop. It sounds like I'm going to be at least going out sanding tonight.


----------



## allagashpm

We got around an inch. Just enough to mess with my cleanups today but it'll be fine. Really surprised but they didn't sand or salt anything this time. Maybe people complained after sunday when they salted everything. Just can't win I guess


----------



## mercer_me

I finally got a picture of the truck I'm going to be driving this Winter. It's an old Maine DOT Ford L9000 painted blue and silver and the previous owner put his own plow and wing set up on and put a Down East sander in the back. By the sounds of things I will probably get to go out sanding with it tonight.


----------



## Mick76

Kev, I saw u out today...whats up with the sanders?
Will, HUGE truck
Bobby, typical Ford with wires hanging out! LOL at least you got the plow installed a day BEFORE the storm instead the day OF the storm...LOL
Tonights snow total before changing to rain......


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1670938 said:


> Kev, I saw u out today...whats up with the sanders?
> Will, HUGE truck
> Bobby, typical Ford with wires hanging out! LOL at least you got the plow installed a day BEFORE the storm instead the day OF the storm...LOL
> Tonights snow total before changing to rain......


Lol what do u mean what's up with the sanders


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1670986 said:


> Lol what do u mean what's up with the sanders


LOL...sorry I got you and kev51277 mixed up with your posts....lol..oh well, its not like I have to plow anymore so I should have the time to read peoples posts correctly!.....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1670995 said:


> LOL...sorry I got you and kev51277 mixed up with your posts....lol..oh well, its not like I have to plow anymore so I should have the time to read peoples posts correctly!.....LOLOLOLOL


This is Kev51277. Lol I was out today. Sander just decided to start working. Must of just been bound up from sitting. I have fisher making me a new chute for my gen1 polycaster should be in next week!! It's always something lol


----------



## GeoffD

mercer_me;1670891 said:


> I finally got a picture of the truck I'm going to be driving this Winter. It's an old Maine DOT Ford L9000 painted blue and silver and the previous owner put his own plow and wing set up on and put a Down East sander in the back. By the sounds of things I will probably get to go out sanding with it tonight.


Did you quit DOT?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Finally got the new xv2 on the F350, I'll try to snap a picture tomorrow. Man, the controls are WICKED fast and jerky but guess I'll get used to them. First V I've used, so it'll take some getting used to, but this thing is a Beast!! We got 1/2 inch here and I made another salt pass on a few commercials but that's about it. Still more action than we usually have this time of year. Like someone else mentioned, I would rather have been able to finish our fall cleanups....wanted to have them all done before thanksgiving but not looking good now. All rain here tomorrow, started already - I'm glad it's too warm, too many loose ends still to tie up.


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1670938 said:


> Will, HUGE truck


It's pretty big, the wing seams to be longer than a normal wing and the truck is pretty wide. The sander is HUGE and it's almost to tall for the loader we use (928G CAT).



GeoffD;1671021 said:


> Did you quit DOT?


I got done MDOT in the beginning of October. I left to go work for a place that pays more than twice as much as what I was making. I get laid off in the Winter so, I'm plowing for my uncle doing town roads.


----------



## Mick76

http://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4217297484.html

Seems like a awesome deal if anyones interested!


----------



## allagashpm

Mick76;1671590 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4217297484.html
> 
> Seems like a awesome deal if anyones interested!


Wow..would love to see a pic of them. I was just looking last night on there..lot of deals for this time of year I was surprised


----------



## allagashpm

As anyone heard of www.plowmaine.com or signed up for it? It looks like a program where you get a driver dispatched to your house to plow without even picking up the phone. Not much info on it just wondering if anyone was working for them


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1671590 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4217297484.html
> 
> Seems like a awesome deal if anyones interested!


I have a set of Fisher spreader controls if anyone buys this ....


----------



## Dewey

allagashpm;1671814 said:


> As anyone heard of www.plowmaine.com or signed up for it? It looks like a program where you get a driver dispatched to your house to plow without even picking up the phone. Not much info on it just wondering if anyone was working for them


Nope never heard of them....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1671814 said:


> As anyone heard of www.plowmaine.com or signed up for it? It looks like a program where you get a driver dispatched to your house to plow without even picking up the phone. Not much info on it just wondering if anyone was working for them


Just what we need, a " national" managing residential accounts. The parent company looks like a start up as well........ next they'll be doing this with lawn care.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

The BY US company called me about subbing for them, too busy....kinda late I thought. lol

Jason


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1671844 said:


> The BY US company called me about subbing for them, too busy....kinda late I thought. lol
> 
> Jason


Not really,we haven't had a decent snowstorm yet.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1671844 said:


> The BY US company called me about subbing for them, too busy....kinda late I thought. lol
> 
> Jason


I saw that they were looking for subs. I think they have been advertising a lot and maybe got more of a response than they thought they would . I dont think the plow maine is a national but it could be. Seems a bit sketchy


----------



## mercer_me

Hope everybody has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## bigbadbrad

happy thanksgiving too all!! now let the snow come! haha


----------



## Moss Man

Howdy all. :waving:


----------



## GMCHD plower

He's back!


----------



## plowguy43

Well I got my list from the bank and may have some properties to sub out.

If you are near these area's and can plow them, please let me know if you are interested:

1. Whitefield
2. Chesterville
3. Burnham

These are all post storm plowing (have 24 hours to clear after storm ends), and Need to shovel of one entrance to home. Must have a commercial liability policy. Thanks


----------



## Moss Man

I blew in on the West wind, snow and ice are right behind me so be prepared


----------



## GMCHD plower

Moss Man;1672384 said:


> I blew in on the West wind, snow and ice are right behind me so be prepared


I keep hearing hints of something but no one is saying much


----------



## plowguy43

Commercial insurance not necessary, just need to be covered for plowing


----------



## LawnsInOrder

How often do most people push on single home resi accounts? I've been telling everyone every 6 inches during a storm and sometimes even THAT is like pulling teeth. The HOAs seem to be fine with 3 but some homeowners just don't get it.


----------



## plowguy43

They don't get it until the middle of a storm then blow up your phone to come out sooner.


----------



## Dewey

I've been doing my route for along time and I guess I have my Resi's pretty well trained. LOL Up to 10" I plow when storm is done. When a storm is supposed to be bigger I plow 2 times


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1672807 said:


> How often do most people push on single home resi accounts? I've been telling everyone every 6 inches during a storm and sometimes even THAT is like pulling teeth. The HOAs seem to be fine with 3 but some homeowners just don't get it.


If you're doing a face to face bid, dig out your tape measure, and put it up to their tire for them to compare it to. Tell them you do offer lower trigger depths, but it increases the $$. A friggin Prius can drive through 6". I personally don't bother explaining it anymore. I claim a 4" trigger depth, and plow between 6"-8", I've never had an issue with complaints. I contribute it to a perception thing, from paper to reality.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

" I claim a 4" trigger depth, and plow between 6"-8". 

That's exactly what I've been doing for the single resi customers, but I plow any storm over 3". So if it's a foot they get 2 charges (every 6), if it's 16" still two charges (every 8). Now that being said, if the forecast gets screwed up and I plow at 6" and we only end up getting 2" more instead when they were calling for 6" more; then I usually run around and clean them all up and only charge them a partial cost based on how long it takes us.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

This is why I don't miss resi accounts. It's a crap shoot whether they want service that close to the trigger. After a while you can tell which customers want service and which ones don't.


----------



## plowguy43

^I agree, I love plowing vacant homes.


----------



## Moss Man

I'll plow anything, as deep as they like......


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1673050 said:


> I'll plow anything, as deep as they like......


LOL.....Petey ....... your back!... u find that xv yet?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

What fresh hell is this?!?!? lol It's coming down and I just read the weather which was just updated saying the on/off snow and rain could add up to 5" by the end of tomorrow. What a mess....guess I better get the ball rollin just in case. Came outa nowhere...hope it changes over...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Say what!? I havent heard anything about 5"!?


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1673057 said:


> LOL.....Petey ....... your back!... u find that xv yet?


Check my signature, nice upgrade this season.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Phew...just a dustin over here...now rain.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Still snowing here, salted a few lots, now checking the radar.........


----------



## GMCHD plower

Snowing in Bangor, hope it keeps up.


----------



## Mick76

Moss Man;1673251 said:


> Check my signature, nice upgrade this season.


There's nothing in your signature......


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1673399 said:


> There's nothing in your signature......


I'd say thats an upgrade over a Fisher LOL


----------



## Mick76

What? No ones talking about the first plowable snow!?.......


----------



## Moss Man

Plowable snow? I'm more worried about where my signature went???????


----------



## LawnsInOrder

All rain here....kinda glad, we have a few more cleanups left.


----------



## RepoMan207

Moss Man;1673874 said:


> Plowable snow? I'm more worried about where my signature went???????


You've been disavowed lol!


----------



## GMCHD plower

First snow went well, really glad I added pro wings, big time saver on driveways!


----------



## mercer_me

We got between 4 and 6 inches in my area. I started plowing at midnight and got done around 9:30. It was wicked slippery. I haven't even hooked the plow up to the pickup yet, going to plow the driveway soon.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1673474 said:


> I'd say thats an upgrade over a Fisher LOL


hater......


----------



## Moss Man

RepoMan207;1673889 said:


> You've been disavowed lol!


I don't see you signature in your posts either? Thumbs Up


----------



## Moss Man

Mick76;1674005 said:


> hater......


Are you a snow-blower guy now? Completely out of the snow removal biz?


----------



## MSS Mow

Mick76;1673857 said:


> What? No ones talking about the first plowable snow!?.......


No snow here. All rain. :angry:


----------



## MSS Mow

Got the new Stainless Boss DXT hooked up!


----------



## RepoMan207

MSS Mow;1674566 said:


> Got the new Stainless Boss DXT hooked up!


That's a sharp looking piece of equipment! Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1674566 said:


> Got the new Stainless Boss DXT hooked up!


Nice looking DXT and sander Dean. I've been doing quite a bit of sanding this week.


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1671926 said:


> I saw that they were looking for subs. I think they have been advertising a lot and maybe got more of a response than they thought they would . I dont think the plow maine is a national but it could be. Seems a bit sketchy


...........................


----------



## jrs.landscaping

MSS Mow;1674566 said:


> Got the new Stainless Boss DXT hooked up!


Awesome looking setup!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay we got ambers put on today and also installed Timbrens on the rear of the F350 and on the front of the Silverado.....they were a bit more difficult than the instructions tried to make them seem. They seem to help a lot but I'll only know when I get the sander filled right up. Still waiting for 2 parts for the sander, then gotta install the rear view camera on it, get the studded tires on her and we should be stylin'. I'll post a few pics tomorrow....promise.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Dean, what tires you got on there? They look nice!


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1675042 said:


> Dean, what tires you got on there? They look nice!


Goodyear Duratracs


----------



## stainlessman

Yup nice set up ....MSS Mow....as far as the weather ....Craig Miller on News13 said no snow thru the 25th of December....with all the summer rain we received ..I think its going to be a dry winter...But I don't plow for a living...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

The weather thing can be different ALL over the state. Could be snow on coast and nothing inland, other times, snow west and north and nothing on the coast. Sometimes rain/sleet coast and snow inland. Who knows. We often don't get much falling until January anyways. No big deal, just itchin' to try to XV2! =D


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Here are a few....finally got the last few leaf cleanups done....just in time for 1 more person to call and request one. Might get to it, might not. Weather looks wet and windy for awhile.

I didn't get a picture of the half ton here, but I took it out today and those Timbrens on the front end made a huge difference. The ride is a bit rougher but way less sag and bouncing on the front end. I'm very happy.


----------



## stainlessman

You have Boss on one truck and Fisher on the other...?? whats up with that.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Me? both are fisher...


----------



## stainlessman

Sorry...asleep at the wheel here....


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1675699 said:


> Me? both are fisher...


What are your front springs rated for on that Ford? That's the 9.5' xv2 right?


----------



## PlowMan03

Looks good Jason. When I saw your blue truck yesterday it looked like it was sagging pretty good in the front. I'm sure you will get used to the rough ride pretty quick. 
Repoman yes that is a 9.5 xv2. Not sure what his front end is rated at but with the sander empty and the plow up the front end didn't look like it sagged much.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks Dale. Ya the 9.5 foot sticks out a lot going down the road. The front end really didn't move much at all on the Ford so I didn't even bother messing with the front end on that one. I got all our salt sand delivered today so I'll have to load up the spreader and see how she sits then. The VX2 seems to draw a lot of juice so I asked the dealership about adding a second battery but they said they've never had to add one to a super duty before but suggested I get a bigger badder battery lol. The controls also are wicked quick, almost too fast but it'll be fine. The rear view camera arrived today, just not sure where to mount the monitor inside the cab out of the way.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1675632 said:


> Here are a few....finally got the last few leaf cleanups done....just in time for 1 more person to call and request one. Might get to it, might not. Weather looks wet and windy for awhile.
> 
> I didn't get a picture of the half ton here, but I took it out today and those Timbrens on the front end made a huge difference. The ride is a bit rougher but way less sag and bouncing on the front end. I'm very happy.


The XV2 looks great. You should post some action shots of it this Winter.


----------



## MSS Mow

stainlessman;1675259 said:


> Yup nice set up ....MSS Mow....as far as the weather ....Craig Miller on News13 said no snow thru the 25th of December....with all the summer rain we received ..I think its going to be a dry winter...But I don't plow for a living...


I sure hope not!!! But we are still getting plenty of moisture, it's just been all rain. :realmad:


----------



## Mems

LawnsInOrder;1675732 said:


> Thanks Dale. Ya the 9.5 foot sticks out a lot going down the road. The front end really didn't move much at all on the Ford so I didn't even bother messing with the front end on that one. I got all our salt sand delivered today so I'll have to load up the spreader and see how she sits then. The VX2 seems to draw a lot of juice so I asked the dealership about adding a second battery but they said they've never had to add one to a super duty before but suggested I get a bigger badder battery lol. The controls also are wicked quick, almost too fast but it'll be fine. The rear view camera arrived today, just not sure where to mount the monitor inside the cab out of the way.


I'd suggest a Sear Platinum Series as Ive never been happier with a battery. No lights dimming, no draw it seems and Ive left my lights on all night and came out to my vehicle still being able to start. The warranty cant be beat either. Just a sugg.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'll second that Die Hard Platinum. I'm on my second one. I tested the first one right before the full replacement part of the warranty was up. Tested a little weak, so they gave me a new one.


----------



## allagashpm

Any one in lisbon area I got a call for a driveway if you want it. I told him it was out of my area but I could refer someone. Pm for details first come first serve. Please be insured. Thanks


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Anyone else get the info on the old Walmart in Rockland area? Who's in Rockland here, might be worth it. JOB LOTS is new owner and the place will be vacant all winter. Only end of storm needed.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I got their contact info if anyone is interested.

Jason


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone heard much about Monday?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay here are a few of the half ton....plow up and down, sag has really been reduced with the Timbrens. Oh, I threw in one of my cute puppy. =D


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1676304 said:


> Okay here are a few of the half ton....plow up and down, sag has really been reduced with the Timbrens. Oh, I threw in one of my cute puppy. =D


Looks good! I've only heard good things about timbrens I'm sure they'll help especialy with the one ton and the sander. **** plowing a vacant walmart after the storm? ? Sounds like it'd be worth me buying some wings and making the commute its only 45 miles or so!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

LawnsInOrder;1675632 said:


> Here are a few....finally got the last few leaf cleanups done....just in time for 1 more person to call and request one. Might get to it, might not. Weather looks wet and windy for awhile.
> 
> I didn't get a picture of the half ton here, but I took it out today and those Timbrens on the front end made a huge difference. The ride is a bit rougher but way less sag and bouncing on the front end. I'm very happy.


That big yellow plow on that truck looks AWSOME...kinda wish Fisher would make that color in Poly...it would be sweet


----------



## LawnsInOrder

LawnsInOrder;1676283 said:


> Anyone else get the info on the old Walmart in Rockland area? Who's in Rockland here, might be worth it. JOB LOTS is new owner and the place will be vacant all winter. Only end of storm needed.


Apparently this place does not need the big parking lot areas done, only entrances, around the building, etc....I have a picture where they marked out the areas to be done. Looks like a nice little add on for end of storm...anyone!??! I can forward the email. One truck could handle it fine.

Jason


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Their rates are not the greatest, one around us is the same deal and I'm almost positive it went for around 7k for the season........


----------



## LawnsInOrder

There's really not a lot to be done on the map, that doesn't sound bad. For a normal lot it would be stupid low, but I'd say about 2 hrs with a scoop at the end of an average storm for this one.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Not that bad then


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1676140 said:


> Any one in lisbon area I got a call for a driveway if you want it. I told him it was out of my area but I could refer someone. Pm for details first come first serve. Please be insured. Thanks


i go to lisbon if you have not found anybody


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;1676988 said:


> i go to lisbon if you have not found anybody


Message me your info no one has responded yet thanks


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone in bangor want to plow a vacant drive after the storm is done?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anyone have anything to plow this morning? We salted but there were only a few slick spots.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I patrolled but only hit burst a few spots.....nothing much and melting fast. What's Monday bringing?


----------



## mercer_me

We didn't get any snow in my area last night. Anybody hear anything about Monday?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

1-6 Monday, I'm hoping closer to one


----------



## Maine_Train

I got the impression that was expected to turn to ice and then rain by the time it got into Maine, but maybe that's a storm behind the 1"-5" one.

Pretty weird weather when it's colder in Dallas than in Anchorage.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Phone now saying 1.5 inches snow and 1/4 inch rain. I like that better than 6 inches of wet snow.....


----------



## Ray

The state was dumping tons of material on 95 between miles 10 and the NH border this morning on my way to work.


----------



## allagashpm

I had heard 1-2 with ice/rain.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone have a map for tomorrows storm accumulations


----------



## allagashpm

No map but the forecast I just read said 2-4 and rain/sleet in the afternoon


----------



## GMCHD plower

allagashpm;1678387 said:


> No map but the forecast I just read said 2-4 and rain/sleet in the afternoon


Who's forecast?


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;1678488 said:


> Who's forecast?


Www.Noaa.gov


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Channel six said the same. Accuweather said 1"......


----------



## Buswell Forest

Since there isn't a NH thread I can find, and I live 5 miles from Maine..I guess I will just use this thread...

NOAA predicts 3 to 5 here, with freezing drizzle at the end.

"Here" is just south of Conway NH.

Since the forecast is for COLD cold weather for the next week at least, everyone will get plowed...as long as 3" or more hits.
Not about to have it turn into concrete, then get 6" in a weeks time...


----------



## Buswell Forest

Just checked again. New NOAA forecast is 80% chance tonight, with less than 1/2 inch, 2 - 4 tomorrow, 30% chance tomorrow night.


----------



## ddb maine

Your sure right about the temps. Thursday high in the teens Wednesday in the twenties. Frost is about 8" thick here. Hopefully I don't find the soft spots.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1678802 said:


> Your sure right about the temps. Thursday high in the teens Wednesday in the twenties. Frost is about 8" thick here. Hopefully I don't find the soft spots.


I'm loving this cold weather. I went ice fishing this weekend and I'm hoping to put my ice shack out next weekend.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

For us on the coast, gonna be just a PITA. Not enough to bother with except on the commercial accounts but a mess. Just hope it gets a chance to melt or run off before it freezes up.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Now 1 to 3, with freezing rain mixed. Yay.


----------



## allagashpm

Yup should just be enough to be a greasy commute for everyone tonight. Just started snowing here


----------



## bigbadbrad

we already got 4 inches today, still snowing


----------



## allagashpm

theyre calling for a dusting to an inch later today for Portland areas, further south could see 2 inches. we ended up with 2 inches yesterday, plowed one lot no one else wanted it. felt good to get the kinks worked out and try out the new truck.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

we got about 2 before rain. Hit the commercials and did some sanding....the rain afterwards made a real icy mess over here!! Keep your eyes on Sat night guys....


----------



## unhcp

LawnsInOrder;1679759 said:


> we got about 2 before rain. Hit the commercials and did some sanding....the rain afterwards made a real icy mess over here!! Keep your eyes on Sat night guys....


Saturday night is looking strong, storm look likes it packs a punch.


----------



## 06Sierra

Sunday and Thursday next week could end up decent. I didn't have an inch at the house. There is about an inch in Easton.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

bigbadbrad;1679460 said:


> we already got 4 inches today, still snowing


Hey Brad just thought Id check in to see how the New plow is


----------



## LawnsInOrder

XV2 handled awesome....with the new Big battery it went like a champ....little bit of a learning curve for me - first vee I've run before. Very happy overall tho! Need a vibrator in the sander....got air bound 2 times.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

LawnsInOrder;1679911 said:


> XV2 handled awesome....with the new Big battery it went like a champ....little bit of a learning curve for me - first vee I've run before. Very happy overall tho! Need a vibrator in the sander....got air bound 2 times.


Nice to hear good luck the rest of season with it also air bound is one thing as long as it did become frozen that sucks ask me i know...anyway have fun


----------



## mercer_me

We only ended up with about an inch total. I scraped and sanded my roads yesterday a few times yesterday and I finished them all up at 2:00am this morning.

I'm looking forward to the big storm on Saturday but, I wish it was a different day, I have two Christmas parties I'm supposed to go to.


----------



## bigbadbrad

DIRISHMAN;1679851 said:


> Hey Brad just thought Id check in to see how the New plow is


it is working good! I really like the extra width, and almost don't need a deflector at all. only when you get above 25mph does snow come over on the windshield, and we have only had really light fluffy snow the new truck and plow made quick work of it all. I picked up two more driveways with this past storm too.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nothing to worry about yet, but sounds like Saturday could be a good lick.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

DIRISHMAN;1679949 said:


> Nice to hear good luck the rest of season with it also air bound is one thing as long as it did become frozen that sucks ask me i know...anyway have fun


Ya, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I gotta deal with frozen clumps but I'm trying to leave it empty each storm so that I can put on a fresh load just before I need it rather than leaving some in there to clump up and make a mess. When it gets really cold I'll probably throw in some extra salt each load to heat it up a bit.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

THE MANNIX vaguely said 6-10 ....but we all know how he is...lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1680768 said:


> THE MANNIX vaguely said 6-10 ....but we all know how he is...lol


For Tuesday?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

No, Sat night through Sun....


----------



## PlowMan03

I hope he is right. I've got a new cutting edge that needs breaking in.


----------



## allagashpm

Mannix is crazy. I saw 4-8 inland 3-6 coastal on accuweather.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Weatherunderground.com says 10" sat/sun then heavy snow Tuesday


----------



## GMCHD plower

Never mind, now their saying it may go out to sea, only 3-6 or 4-8


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I hope it goes all the way out to sea


----------



## GMCHD plower

GTFO! Lol This is Maine... We need snow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

75% of our customers are seasonal.... you guys up north can have snow so I can ski.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Lol I wouldnt consider Bangor North


----------



## jrs.landscaping

North of me


----------



## RepoMan207

allagashpm;1680797 said:


> Mannix is crazy. I saw 4-8 inland 3-6 coastal on accuweather.


Are you still taking on accounts?


----------



## Mick76

RepoMan207;1681552 said:


> Are you still taking on accounts?


Is that your new xv2 on cl?


----------



## Mick76

jrs.landscaping;1681441 said:


> I hope it goes all the way out to sea


HA! That was my thinking last year...funny how your outlook changes when seasonals are involved! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1680797 said:


> Mannix is crazy. I saw 4-8 inland 3-6 coastal on accuweather.


Did that lady with the church call you today?


----------



## Dewey

jrs.landscaping;1681454 said:


> 75% of our customers are seasonal.... you guys up north can have snow so I can ski.


Im with you,,,,, Keep the snow North of Bangor.....to much going on to be bothered with plowing right now ussmileyflag


----------



## allagashpm

RepoMan207;1681552 said:


> Are you still taking on accounts?


Yes depending on the area. I will pm you my number. And Mick, I didn't get any calls not sure if that was meant for me. If so I appreciate it thank you both and I will try to return the favor


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1679911 said:


> XV2 handled awesome....with the new Big battery it went like a champ....little bit of a learning curve for me - first vee I've run before. Very happy overall tho! Need a vibrator in the sander....got air bound 2 times.


Get a Karrier vibrator (200 something or other) ..theyve got them on ebay . just make sure when you order it you get the whole "kit" and not just the vibrator...best $ you will spend


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1681634 said:


> Get a Karrier vibrator (200 something or other) ..theyve got them on ebay . just make sure when you order it you get the whole "kit" and not just the vibrator...best $ you will spend


Mick was that church thing for me? Yes I did get a call from them today and I got the account. Thanks for the referral bud!!


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;1681639 said:


> Mick was that church thing for me? Yes I did get a call from them today and I got the account. Thanks for the referral bud!!


Yes...for whatever reason I get you guys mixed up!...LOL.. oh well good luck with it... u want any more? my number is still all over the internet even though Ive dissolved the company and taken down the website  (yup im smiling). Im getting calls daily but usually weed out the small drive people


----------



## kev51277

Mick76;1681654 said:


> Yes...for whatever reason I get you guys mixed up!...LOL.. oh well good luck with it... u want any more? my number is still all over the internet even though Ive dissolved the company and taken down the website  (yup im smiling). Im getting calls daily but usually weed out the small drive people


Yes sir I'll take em all!! Thanks bud


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mick76;1681634 said:


> Get a Karrier vibrator (200 something or other) ..theyve got them on ebay . just make sure when you order it you get the whole "kit" and not just the vibrator...best $ you will spend


Perfect!! Thanks so much. There's a little upside down V bar that runs the length of the sander about a foot or so above the chain. That seems to be holding up the material from shaking down back onto the chain sometimes. A friend of mine says he and others just take that whole bar right out but I wasn't sure if it would cause extra strain on the chain? I'll get the vibrator and see how that works first I guess. Finally got the camera installed last night by the audio shop...I'll snap some pictures today - wicked cool when backing up. Got two more calls yesterday, we are getting close to all we can handle with 2 trucks and the one tractor/snowblower.


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1681901 said:


> Perfect!! Thanks so much. There's a little upside down V bar that runs the length of the sander about a foot or so above the chain. That seems to be holding up the material from shaking down back onto the chain sometimes. A friend of mine says he and others just take that whole bar right out but I wasn't sure if it would cause extra strain on the chain? I'll get the vibrator and see how that works first I guess. Finally got the camera installed last night by the audio shop...I'll snap some pictures today - wicked cool when backing up. Got two more calls yesterday, we are getting close to all we can handle with 2 trucks and the one tractor/snowblower.


Your right the inverted v is in there to keep unnecessary weight off the drag chain....keep it in there as with the vibrator it wont matter.....the guys that I sold my sander too absoutelty loved the fact that they had vibrator on them.... you will too the first time you use one


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Awesome info, thanks! Just ordered one from Russo Power Equip - where should I install it on the vbox??


----------



## Buswell Forest

LawnsInOrder;1679759 said:


> we got about 2 before rain. Hit the commercials and did some sanding....the rain afterwards made a real icy mess over here!! Keep your eyes on Sat night guys....


I got 2.5 inches, but no rain or ice. Plowed & sanded my 3 commercials, which was great.


----------



## Buswell Forest

The euro model keeps insisting that my area is getting 4+ inches through sunday...that's actually the perfect amount for my uses..added to the 2.5 we already have, I will be able to hit 30 driveways after the commercials.


----------



## 06Sierra

-8 this morning, the high is only supposed to be 2 above. I'll take some snow if it warms up!!! I do need to get my barn cleaned up so I can get to the plow though. Now they are only calling for 1-3" Sunday, it was 6-10. I'm guessing we will get buried! They were calling for 3-6 a couple days ago and we got less than an inch.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Accuweather and Kevin Pannix calling for 3-6 with the trend that it will continue sliding out to sea.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Weather channel says a likely chance of 4+ inches.......... what does that mean?


----------



## Buswell Forest

jrs.landscaping;1682040 said:


> Weather channel says a likely chance of 4+ inches.......... what does that mean?


Means, like always, they have no earthly idea.

wunderground says (for my town) 1-3, 1-3, 1-3 for sat nite, sunday, sunday night.

I figure 3" total. Still enough for me to do all my acounts when added to the 2.5 we already have.


----------



## allagashpm

Buswell Forest;1682148 said:


> Means, like always, they have no earthly idea.
> 
> wunderground says (for my town) 1-3, 1-3, 1-3 for sat nite, sunday, sunday night.
> 
> I figure 3" total. Still enough for me to do all my acounts when added to the 2.5 we already have.


That's what im thinking. We got more tuesday, some last night, so if we get a couple inches I'll probably go out since its not melting


----------



## Buswell Forest

Latest from facebook weather page is 4-8" for central NH to central western Maine.

Latest from Wunderground is 1-3, 3-5, 1-3 Sat, sunday, sunday night.

Wunderground also calling for 1-3 tuesday.


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1681929 said:


> Awesome info, thanks! Just ordered one from Russo Power Equip - where should I install it on the vbox??


I intstalled both of mine about three feet back from the front of the unit....about midway down the box......


----------



## Buswell Forest

This is next weekend's wunderground forecast...


Friday Night
nt_snow
Periods of snow. Low 21F with temps rising to near freezing. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 90%. 3 to 5 inches of snow expected.
Saturday
snow
Snow during the morning will give way to a mixture of rain and snow during the afternoon. High 34F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 90%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.
Saturday Night
nt_snow
Periods of light snow. Low 22F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 40%. About one inch of snow expected.
Sunday
snow
Cloudy with snow. High near 25F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.
Sunday Night
nt_snow
Snow likely. Low 17F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches.
Monday
snow
Snow during the morning will give way to partly cloudy conditions during the afternoon. High 21F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulations less than one inch.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mick76;1682258 said:


> I intstalled both of mine about three feet back from the front of the unit....about midway down the box......


Last question (probably a stupid one), outside the box I'm assuming, not inside? Maybe makes no difference.

Thanks...

Here's a few shots of my camera. Takes some getting used to, but is great for seeing directly behind me and for sanding. Also has a microphone so I can hear what's going on outside - pretty cool.


----------



## allagashpm

Anyone have a tailgate spreader they are looking to get rid of? If so shoot me a pm been looking on craigslist but slim pickings. 
Backup cam looks great that will save you a lot of headaches


----------



## Mick76

both channel 13 and wunderground are now saying 6-10 boys


----------



## plowguy43

Load us with as much as possible, I'd love a double charge this early in the season


----------



## PlowMan03

NWS has me at 8-14" then more on Tuesday.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, I'm hoping for 10...that would be a good amount. I'm also glad it's on the weekend - it will help us work out any kinks since some of the accounts are closed on Sunday and not as many vehs around! We will be finishing up a small tree job today and then starting to prep.


----------



## ddb maine

plowguy43;1682762 said:


> Load us with as much as possible, I'd love a double charge this early in the season



And then I have to type a bunch of words that are pointless only to prove I'm a human.


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1682976 said:


> Ya, I'm hoping for 10...that would be a good amount. I'm also glad it's on the weekend - it will help us work out any kinks since some of the accounts are closed on Sunday and not as many vehs around! We will be finishing up a small tree job today and then starting to prep.


Exactly what I was thinking! I love the Sunday storms! All but one of my commercial accounts are closed on Sundays so it really takes the pressure off.


----------



## allagashpm

Mannix said 6-12 or 8-14...at least it will be light and fluffy


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well ladies, looks like this could be a good one for all of us!


----------



## allagashpm

I love the first storm new customers haha. Just got 2 yesterday. For you seasonal guys I know most are commercial but how many events do you base it off for resis with 3 inch trigger no sanding? Is 12-15 about right?


----------



## Mick76

Per channel 13....


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1683329 said:


> I love the first storm new customers haha. Just got 2 yesterday. For you seasonal guys I know most are commercial but how many events do you base it off for resis with 3 inch trigger no sanding? Is 12-15 about right?


I did 14 (commercial) with a 2" trigger and 25 sanding/saltings....so I think your in the ballpark

Its different with resis as most of the time you'll plow them once, maybe on a big storm youd hit them twice (at least thats what I did way back when)... so Id count on 15-17 "pushes" on a typical winter 86" where we are (Androscoggin county)


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We base ours the same as Mick, I would figure it based on pushes not events for drives because we usually never leave the lots once it starts snowing whereas a drive you will be leaving and coming back to push again .......


----------



## PlowMan03

Has anyone heard what time the storm is supposed to start? I'm in southern Maine and want to leave ahead of the storm so I can get back and get everything ready.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

They are saying about 3-4am for us here, Dale. But southern part of the state will start to get it probably around midnight, I'd leave well before midnight. Especially if you need to do anything for prep ahead of time. Caribou weather just upped us to 14-18. This went from a decent little storm to what could be quite a hassle and challenge. That's over an inch an hour for 12 hrs straight. It's gonna pile up fast.


----------



## PlowMan03

Thanks Jason. I plan on leaving down here around 3 this afternoon so I can get back and get everything done and ready. If you need an extra hand let me know I will be around.


----------



## allagashpm

PlowMan03;1684224 said:


> Has anyone heard what time the storm is supposed to start? I'm in southern Maine and want to leave ahead of the storm so I can get back and get everything ready.


I heard its supposed to start southern maine around 630. And wrap up around 4-5pm sunday.
Thanks for the pointers on the seasonals most of my drives are one push unless its a big one or they have to get out at certain times. Getting antsy now gonna stack some wood to take my mind off it!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks, may need it....depends on how how fast and hard it hits.


----------



## PlowMan03

No problem. I'm sure when it starts it will come down fast but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I hope it comes down fast, like start at 8 and be done by 4am.


----------



## Mick76

Hopefully, you guys have a blizzard clause in your contracts.........especially you guys near the coast........looks like its going to be a fun one  Ill be sleeping in :laughing:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

It can't be nearly as bad as the one last year, we had seven foot drifts in places....... this thing should be a cakewalk


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Just started spitting here.........


----------



## Maine_Train

It's probably going to "snow pitchforks and @$$holes," as one of my old AF flight chiefs used to say, because I couldn't get my plow on. Well, I had it pretty well hooked up, one of the easier fistfights I've had with that "Minute Mount," but I had no cables for the headlights. {WTF smiley goes here}
I had bodywork done to the truck in mid-November, and apparently the body shop neglected to put all the cables back. :realmad:

I probably shoulda noticed it before now, but this was the first time I tried hooking up the plow since I got the repairs done.

Aaarrrggghhh!!!


----------



## 06Sierra

They made it up to 14-18 for us. I was happy when they were calling for 1-3.


----------



## SilentK

Probably the wrong place to post this, but looking for some one to snowblow/shovel a small driveway in Portland this winter. Wife's grandmother - her usual guy is having some health issues. Must be snowblown. Nowhere to push. Would really appreciate some leads.. well over a foot in Casco where I am if anyone is wondering about this region. What was the last thing you mounted? Boss 7.5' straight blade here, wife is next. Hehe. Seriously tho, be safe out there today.


----------



## Mick76

How'd everyone make out? Looks like the snow guessers where pretty close with their estimates on this storm. We had right around 10" in Auburn. I had a little plowing fight with the town plows, but in the end, I always end up winning......Thumbs Up


----------



## 06Sierra

We have about 11" right now and it is still coming down good. Plowed the driveway once and I'll do it again tomorrow. I need to change the fluid tomorrow too. It started to barely move when I hit a button. Pulled in the barn to check the fluid level and added some tramstune to it. Worked fine the rest of the time.


----------



## Mick76

official result via the national weather service... http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## Dewey

Made out good just got home..... I would say about 14 " here.... left at 5:00 A.M plowed until 1:30 took a a little siesta went back out at 3:30 and plowed until 9ish.... I will have about 4-5 hrs of cleanup tomorrow....ussmileyflag NO BREAKDOWNS !!!!


----------



## allagashpm

I think I was somewhere between a foot and 16. Lot of drifting though. Went good just got home. Fiance needed ride to and from work, added close to 4 hours of just driving...needless to say we will be having a little chat. No breakdowns either thank god and I too hve a lot of cleanup tomorrow doing roofs and all that. Hope everyone did well. Calling for 4 Inches tuesday I heard


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 12 to 14 inches hear. I started plowing at 3:00am yesterday and plowed steady until 1:00pm then went back out at 5:00pm and again this morning at 3:00am. It was wicked light and fluffy so it pushed really easy. No break downs and everything went well.


----------



## 06Sierra

About 18 up here. It's about time to plow the driveway again.


----------



## GMCHD plower

10"-12" here, heard another 5-8" tuesday night..


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1686490 said:


> 10"-12" here, heard another 5-8" tuesday night..


I have heard a few different things, " just a dusting" to "several inches." So, I don't know what to expect as of right now.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1684301 said:


> Hopefully, you guys have a blizzard clause in your contracts.........especially you guys near the coast........looks like its going to be a fun one  Ill be sleeping in :laughing:


Is it possible to get this guy banned since he doesn't plow for money anymore. Just seems really unfair for the rest of us

Joking but your a dink!


----------



## Mick76

^^^^^^ Don't hate the playa, hate the game.....:laughing: And I think there's alittle jealousy there.......xysport


----------



## LawnsInOrder

YUP, well that didn't take long...set a new record: Dec 16th and already sick of the snow!! How is it possible to look forward to it and get ready so much and then be miserable about it 2 days later??!??! Drives be crazy. lol


----------



## bigbadbrad

we got about 10-12 inches of snow. I love the new plowing set-up. The xv2 works awesome, and the truck handles it like a beast. I picked up two more drives with this storm. Had fun at work today, had to go up to 36 and a half mile with the service truck to save out ford l9000 plow truck for the woods roads, steer axle wheel locked up, inner wheel bearing was destroyed... fun times fun times haha


----------



## Buswell Forest

12" here. Plowed 10 hrs Sunday, and 6 hrs today. One push left in the am.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1687190 said:


> ^^^^^^ Don't hate the playa, hate the game.....:laughing: And I think there's alittle jealousy there.......xysport


Ahh there is a lot of jealousy, at hour 23 of working and I snapped the center pin on the XV I was ready for retirement!


----------



## Maine_Train

Went up to the nearest Fisher dealer (On the Road Trailers in Warren), and they found my "missing" cables. They offered to route the cables back to the proper location, if I could hang out for about three hours. OTR was right out straight with trucks in and out for servicing, so I called the body shop that replaced my fender. They said they'd try getting the cables rerouted, and I went there. They got it done pretty quickly, once we knew where to look for the connectors. (Left front corner, kinda behind the bumper.)

Never did get the damn plow on, but maybe I can get that squared away before the next snow arrives.

Around here, the "light. fluffy" stuff on the weekend seemed rather wet as it was ending. I just checked the thermometer, and it's 5.7° F. 
Two observations:

That snow could be concrete before I get to put the plow to it.
"Global warming," my arse.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Truck with the xls stalled two miles from the shop, broke transfer case lever in service truck, loaders didn't want to start, other than that it was great.


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1687481 said:


> Ahh there is a lot of jealousy, at hour 23 of working and I snapped the center pin on the XV I was ready for retirement!


Holy crap, I've heard of them bending but never snapping, hope its all set now.Thumbs Up

Went out last night after work, did my route which took about 9 hours and got in at 3:15AM. Actually drove through Mercer last night on Rt. 2 I believe. Truck is running beautifully, it really is a beast.

Plow has been flawless as well, only issue I ran into last night was that it was soo cold that the hydraulics were slow as I pulled up to the next property - with an average time of 30 minutes between properties, the plow would just freeze up from the driving/wind chill. But she pushed great, it was a beautiful clear/star lit night (I know, I know) but it was cool. Part of why I love plowing so late after the storms, clear, quiet, and just me on the roads.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1687798 said:


> Went out last night after work, did my route which took about 9 hours and got in at 3:15AM. Actually drove through Mercer last night on Rt. 2 I believe. Truck is running beautifully, it really is a beast.


It's a big town. LOL Rt.2 is the road that goes right through Mercer. You drove by my uncle's shop that plows the roads in Mercer.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm sure I did, I was going about 60 or so trying to get to my next property LOL


----------



## Mick76

The latest.....


----------



## allagashpm

Just started here. How'd the 7.3 do fuel wise compared to the dodge? New truck was thirsty but did great. Miss the low end torque but not looking back!


----------



## allagashpm

Just took the dog out, weve already got 4 or 5 inches. Good luck everyone be safe


----------



## Maine_Train

I thought sure the snow would stop as soon as I got my plow on, but it went on for awhile after that.
La Wife is on day shift, and has to leave for work around 05:00, so I got up when she did and plowed the driveway. The snow was up to the bottom of the window on the passenger side of her car, and I don't think the stuff I pushed off the roof with the SnoBrum made it that high.

"Maine: If ya can't stand the wintahs, ya don't deserve the summahs." Or something like that. 

I'm glad it let up (for awhile, anyway), but I'm still gonna buy a snow thrower. Even the "light and fluffy" stuff is a PITA to shovel.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

mercer_me;1687916 said:


> It's a big town. LOL Rt.2 is the road that goes right through Mercer. You drove by my uncle's shop that plows the roads in Mercer.


Are those the truck across from christy gas station we come up from RI. in the summer to ride are side x side and in the winter to ride are sleds.My buddy has a house on sandy bottom rd. dose that sound right.


----------



## mercer_me

A&J Landscaping;1688806 said:


> Are those the truck across from Christy's gas station we come up from RI. in the summer to ride are side x side and in the winter to ride are sleds. My buddy has a house on sandy bottom rd. dose that sound right.


He has the shop across from Christy's but he doesn't use it any more. His new shop is right across from the old school (now the Community Center). I think the road you are referring to is the Sandy River Road.

We got a whopping 2" up hear last night. :angry:


----------



## Mick76

Dylan,
how'd u make out? seems as though you guys got the most down in your neck of the woods...... xysport


----------



## allagashpm

We got probably ten some areas easily a foot. Long day but a nice easy push


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Additional 13"....what a disaster. Coulda been a lot worse tho....we've got 24 inches of snow in the past 3 days. Some properties are getting filled up with banks already...this is nuts! Went out at 11pm last night and finally got home at 5:45 pm today. Never stopped except for fuel and coffee - still got 3 or 4 left and then some sanding tomorrow. It was piling up so fast!!! Out of control.


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1689237 said:


> Additional 13"....what a disaster. Coulda been a lot worse tho....we've got 24 inches of snow in the past 3 days. Some properties are getting filled up with banks already...this is nuts! Went out at 11pm last night and finally got home at 5:45 pm today. Never stopped except for fuel and coffee - still got 3 or 4 left and then some sanding tomorrow. It was piling up so fast!!! Out of control.


Do you have a lot of seasonals this year?


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Portland/Westbrook had around 8-10"s but my house had maybe 2" or so. Really sucks, bank asked that I don't plow and wait it out till this weekend because there may be more snow this week and possible ice this weekend - made no sense to me but oh well, can't bite the hand that feeds you.

Strongly considering some wings though, Snowdogg makes some nice stainless steal wings that bolt right up to my plow, would reduce trail off a ton which I really could use. Plus the 11' wide plow wouldn't hurt either lol


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1688106 said:


> Just started here. How'd the 7.3 do fuel wise compared to the dodge? New truck was thirsty but did great. Miss the low end torque but not looking back!


Definitely better. I'm not using as much fuel as the Dodge did, but this truck also is heavier, has the leveling kit, and bigger tires (315's now) but still used about an 1/8-1/4 tank less on this years route which has more back roads then last years route.

The power is just nicer all around, the truck just lugs and if a hill comes I just spool and ride the turbo up the hill - fine on dry pavement, but doesn't work well during a storm. I notice I get the best mileage on my 100HP tune which also has great low end torque so its a win win.


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1689296 said:


> Yeah Portland/Westbrook had around 8-10"s but my house had maybe 2" or so. Really sucks, bank asked that I don't plow and wait it out till this weekend because there may be more snow this week and possible ice this weekend - made no sense to me but oh well, can't bite the hand that feeds you.


I think it was NECN that I saw while channel-surfing tonight, and the weather lady was saying maybe 50° on Friday, and then freezing rain Saturday into Sunday.

Somebody at the bank might have no clue what kind of mess that could make ("for someone who doesn't have to do it, no job is too difficult"), but I guess ya gotta keep them happy.


----------



## allagashpm

For some reason weather underground is calling for 9 inches sat and 16 Sunday? Dont really trust them but that'd be crazy. Everything I heard seems like rain and ice


----------



## KartAnimal29

allagashpm;1689842 said:


> For some reason weather underground is calling for 9 inches sat and 16 Sunday? Dont really trust them but that'd be crazy. Everything I heard seems like rain and ice


Yeah you guys in Maine are looking at a nasty ice storm for Saturday into Sunday


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'd take those amounts.. don't think Bangor will see it though


----------



## Mick76

its gonna be a nasty ice storm guys..... im filling up the generator and going to get some more fuel as I write this...the weather guys are saying its going to be a all day event so you know darn well there will be lots of power outages...glad I don't have to be out in that crap...I hate Ice!


----------



## unhcp

A quick action pic from the weekend storm


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Finally have a minute to post some storm pics 

Also wanted to thank the guys at Nortrax, we recently purchased a loader from them and after the last storm realized it was leaking oil. After sending a service tech who was unable to fix the machine in the field they loaned us their yard machine (the only loader they had available) and will repair the unit free. They're great to do business with and it's good to know they'll be there in a pinch, especially with the week we've had


----------



## LawnsInOrder

No Seasonals this year, Mick.....all per push per event....GLAD I didn't allow it. The XV2 worked awesome....just long hours. I don't know if I need another truck or am just not efficient enough but it takes both trucks working non stop from 11:30pm Tues night until 4:00pm on Wed to get through it all, even then I had two left to do this morning. Some people complained - it's tough when it's coming down 2 inches an hour at times. I dunno, the snow scheduling comes really hard for me, not sure how to approach it all.


----------



## Maine_Train

Mick76;1689877 said:


> its gonna be a nasty ice storm guys..... im filling up the generator and going to get some more fuel as I write this...


I'm glad you mentioned generators. We haven't filled the LP tank on ours since we got it. The gauge says around 40%, so we should be okay. We're right on a state road, and this area gets commercial power back fairly quickly.
La Wife refuses to be without her coffee, so she bought the generator. 



> I hate Ice!


Ditto. Except in the summer, in a drink, or for chilling glasses.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1690064 said:


> No Seasonals this year, Mick.....all per push per event....GLAD I didn't allow it. The XV2 worked awesome....just long hours. I don't know if I need another truck or am just not efficient enough but it takes both trucks working non stop from 11:30pm Tues night until 4:00pm on Wed to get through it all, even then I had two left to do this morning. Some people complained - it's tough when it's coming down 2 inches an hour at times. I dunno, the snow scheduling comes really hard for me, not sure how to approach it all.


If you plow with the storm, nothing beats the XLS for efficiency. Add some wings to your V if its still taking too long. I'd never have a V after seeing an XLS in action if I didn't need it to bust through some of the snowbanks left behind by the town trucks after some of these big storms we have.

If I plowed with the storm, my V would be traded for the Snowdogg XP810 (because it'd be cheaper than going to Fisher)


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We DID plow with the storm. Started with when 2 inches were down and never stopped....just taking us too long to get to everyone. What do you all use as a gauge - how long should the route take per truck?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Nothing beats an xls, cuts our time by 1/3


----------



## Ray

Doing parking lots then an expandable plow is the way to go. Driveways vee plow is best to bust through the end of the drive after the town goes through. I have run both and just replaced my Blizzard 810 with a Snow Dogg vee plow when I roached the 810 back in February (I only do residential drives now)


----------



## PlowMan03

This last storm was fun. Got called to plow out the local nursing home because their plow truck broke down so plowing a parking lot was a first for me. Took me about an hour to get it done with my straight blade which I didn't think was too bad. Also was able to get my other driveways open after I was done, then had to go back until the storm was done then went back and cleaned up my driveways.


----------



## Mick76

Dylan, I have some Ideas but how big are your lots? and how many do you have? or you could always do what I did.....Thumbs Up


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1690596 said:


> Dylan, I have some Ideas but how big are your lots? and how many do you have? or you could always do what I did.....Thumbs Up


Mick I have have a good amount. I'll never reveal how much I have or size but I am very busy and have a good mix. I would like to have a setup with loaders on a site but haven't stumbled on that yet. I'll never leave this business it's a love hate type deal.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1690478 said:


> We DID plow with the storm. Started with when 2 inches were down and never stopped....just taking us too long to get to everyone. What do you all use as a gauge - how long should the route take per truck?


Sorry I wasn't meaning it the way it sounded, I know you plow with the storm my bad. What I meant was simply, you can't beat an XLS when it comes to productivity. I bought a V plow because I plow after the storm is completely done, so I need it to bust through hardened snowbanks from town trucks. If I were plowing residentials/commercials that expected service during a storm to keep them clear, it'd be an XLS all day.

Its taking too long because you are possibly chasing run-off's from your plows? I'd consider adding wings.



jrs.landscaping;1690493 said:


> Nothing beats an xls, cuts our time by 1/3


Agreed.

In that regard, I just took the plung and bought some wings for my VX95 making it one big M'Fer


----------



## LawnsInOrder

No that's fine brother...i wasn't offended at all our anything...just trying to figure this all out.I'll post in the business section and check in with some guys....just wondering when to add another truck.thanks for the info guys....xls will be the next plow....we installed the vibrator on the sander yesterday and very pleased....works great. Got a load of salt today in prep for ice this weekend....hope it's not too bad.

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO

Does anyone here service any properties in Bucksport?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

No, I've got a bunch of calls for that area too but I don't know anyone over there!


----------



## JPMAKO

LawnsInOrder;1691676 said:


> No, I've got a bunch of calls for that area too but I don't know anyone over there!


I sent you a PM


----------



## 06Sierra

Stay safe this weekend guys. It's looking like a nasty one for some of you!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm hoping more rain and less sleet and ice on the immediate coast for us. They can have it all in Bangor hahahha.


----------



## Dewey

A loaded and ready to go !!!! My phone started ringing at 6 this A.M. for sand,,,, I expect it to be a busy day tomorrow !!! I would much rather sand than plow prsport


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1690478 said:


> We DID plow with the storm. Started with when 2 inches were down and never stopped....just taking us too long to get to everyone. What do you all use as a gauge - how long should the route take per truck?


Where are you at? What are you running for equipment?

I'm fighting the same issue right now, Tuesday's storm took me 7 hours for one round. The previous storm took me 12 hours. I re formatted my route and got it down to 107 miles. Except for 2 accounts, all of my customers are in the same zip code. Too small for 2, too big for one, what do ya do.........


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1691428 said:


> In that regard, I just took the plung and bought some wings for my VX95 making it one big M'Fer


What did that run you Bobby? The wing kit for the VX2 is over $600. Steep price if you ask me.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I have a feeling after this weekend I'll be wishing I owned a sander...


----------



## RepoMan207

NEUSWEDE;1690665 said:


> *......I'll never leave this business it's a love hate type deal.*


Ain't that the truth brother!

Are you supplying sand/salt mix, or do you prefer to use it on your own stuff exclusively? If so, text me 766.1562

That account that I blindly stole from you last year should be ringing your phone in good order for next season. Between Ned Flanders, and the penniless neighbor...I'm all set. I bottom listed them this season out of pure spite lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1692543 said:


> I have a feeling after this weekend I'll be wishing I owned a sander...


I waited far too long to get mine. Get yourself a cheap pos tailgate sander if you have to...I think MossMan is selling one actually. Just break into it, and move up as you go, it's a solid investment imo.


----------



## allagashpm

I've been looking at wings for the boss and they are about 800! I'm sure theyre worth it but that's a lot of cash.
Ive got about 700 lbs of sand and 400 of salt just in case. I know that's nothing for most of you guys but i only have a few I do regularly anyways and wanted to make sure I had enough. I've been looking for a tailgate spreader that will take sand salt mix, but for the price of a new one I would be better off with a used vbox. 
Mossman if you're reading this and are selling one let me know. Good luck everyone stay safe.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I hope it's not as bad as they say, but I went and got another load of salt just in case. One guy called today with 20 some drives he wanted sanded - I didn't have time to get back in touch with him - by this evening he'd found someone. Guess I should have stockpiled more. May have to haul in more near the end of the season, see how it goes. Be safe out there, folks. Wicked slippery. I slid backwards down a hill this morning, while the truck was in park WITH all 4 studded snows too!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1692553 said:


> I waited far too long to get mine. Get yourself a cheap pos tailgate sander if you have to...I think MossMan is selling one actually. Just break into it, and move up as you go, it's a solid investment imo.


Oh don't worry I'm already searching craigs, I'll hold off and get one for next season, but there will definitely be one.


----------



## Dewey

I make way more $$$$$ sanding .... I put up my own sand /salt mix....
Repo..... It took me years to get my route in a 10 mile circle..... I do 3 roads total 5 miles ,1 store a 18 unit appartment complex and 40 drives and on a 6" storm I do it in 5 hours....When it comes to sanding I sand every day !!!!When you gain a few close to home you drop some further away !!!


----------



## mercer_me

I just got done sanding roads. I'm sure I'll be back out soon.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1692539 said:


> What did that run you Bobby? The wing kit for the VX2 is over $600. Steep price if you ask me.


New was $599 + $120 shipping on freight, I didn't check locally because I found someone selling a set on here that were like New for $500 shipped.

They used to be less but at least they are stainless and add nearly 2' to the plow


----------



## Mick76

Hey Guys... Ive decided to sell my last skiddy... 2001 248 Cat skidsteer. joystick controls, Hi Flow, enclosed with heat, 82 HP, 7500 lb machine, 2400 hours, new tires, oil change and fuel filter in the fall. Needs nothing. Got it on CL for 23K but my bottom dollar price is 21K. also have forks and 12" auger for additional $ if anyone's interested


----------



## RepoMan207

Mick76;1693445 said:


> Hey Guys... Ive decided to sell my last skiddy... 2001 248 Cat skidsteer. joystick controls, Hi Flow, enclosed with heat, 82 HP, 7500 lb machine, 2400 hours, new tires, oil change and fuel filter in the fall. Needs nothing. Got it on CL for 23K but my bottom dollar price is 21K. also have forks and 12" auger for additional $ if anyone's interested


....I'll give ya $14k condition dependent of course. I wish I had access to the smilies for emphasis....friggin mobile edition


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1693445 said:


> Hey Guys... Ive decided to sell my last skiddy... 2001 248 Cat skidsteer. joystick controls, Hi Flow, enclosed with heat, 82 HP, 7500 lb machine, 2400 hours, new tires, oil change and fuel filter in the fall. Needs nothing. Got it on CL for 23K but my bottom dollar price is 21K. also have forks and 12" auger for additional $ if anyone's interested


Why selling, it seemed to come in handy this past summer?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1693523 said:


> Why selling, it seemed to come in handy this past summer?


It did come in handy at times, but its just another thing I have to insure and for the times I'd be using it just doesn't make $ sense anymore


----------



## Mick76

Yup, Just lost power! But Ive got pleanty of fuel for the generator!....


----------



## DugHD

This is me scraping the drive the other day. Not sure if there was a place for videos , im new to making video. thanks, doug


----------



## Maine_Train

Thanks for helping me realize that my driveway isn't as much of a challenge as it sometimes seems to be. Mine is a PITA sometimes, but nowhere near as long as the one in the video, or as subject to drifting.


----------



## plowguy43

DugHD;1693647 said:


> This is me scraping the drive the other day. Not sure if there was a place for videos , im new to making video. thanks, doug


I knew that looked familiar, I rented a uhaul off you in July. Nice house!


----------



## DugHD

plowguy43;1693673 said:


> I knew that looked familiar, I rented a uhaul off you in July. Nice house!


Nice thanks! We rent some UHauls out of the garage.


----------



## Mick76

Maine_Train;1693654 said:


> Thanks for helping me realize that my driveway isn't as much of a challenge as it sometimes seems to be. Mine is a PITA sometimes, but nowhere near as long as the one in the video, or as subject to drifting.


maybe so, but did you see all of Doug toys he has!.....payup:laughing:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

What a mess......about 3/4 inch of ice and more coming tomorrow....refreezes as fast as we can thaw it.... THick sand is the only answer lol


----------



## Dewey

Yep Sandin and Luvin it !!!! I've been fairly busy today and tomorrow is pretty much booked already, at least 6-7 loads !!!


----------



## plowguy43

Nice, that is definitely some easy money! Sit back with some coffee (or whatever you prefer) and sprinkle some pennys on the ground.


----------



## Maine_Train

Received some images from a surveillance camera in Brunswick a few minutes ago, and noticed a branch that's maybe 30' out in front of the cam is coated with ice and bent over so the end of it is touching the ground. It's usually barely visible in the top left corner of the photos. 
We're not getting anything that bad up this way right now. The digital remote thermometer is showing 32.5°, so I guess things could change at any minute.

"Y'all drive careful now."


----------



## LawnsInOrder

plowguy43;1693975 said:


> Nice, that is definitely some easy money! Sit back with some coffee (or whatever you prefer) and sprinkle some pennys on the ground.


Really? Easy money huh.....maybe decent money, but far from easy. Soaking wet, loading up the sander in the freezing rain, time and time again, soaked to the skin and wicked cold. Sand getting all wet and clumpy - far from easy, brother! =D


----------



## jrs.landscaping

How are you getting wet sanding? Is it loading up or because of dealing with wet material while spreading?


----------



## Maine_Train

Mick76;1693703 said:


> maybe so, but did you see all of Doug toys he has!.....payup:laughing:


While watching him just cruise up the driveway in the video, I saw a 'dozer or loader partway up, and thought "Well, _that_ would sorta simplify the process . . . "

Got mine sanded without too much fuss. Now I feel bad because I was working from a nice dry 5-gal. pail, instead of that rasslin' match LIO was going through with his sander.

This weather _is_ crap.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Loading up.....long day.....pouring rain


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Maine_Train;1694903 said:


> , instead of that rasslin' match LIO was going through with his sander.
> 
> This weather _is_ crap.


hahahahha.....hurrying like crazy, loading salt/sand in rain, then one truck went off the road trying to avoid a tree down. Got pulled out and back on the road again, wires to the sander got busted when I went off the road, got those fixed. Another beautiful day....hahahha....coulda been a LOT worse, no damage and everyone got sanded. Just always a headache lol!! ALL I can say is I'm SUPER GLAD we got the vibrator installed before all this....what a difference!

Jason


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1694864 said:


> Really? Easy money huh.....maybe decent money, but far from easy. Soaking wet, loading up the sander in the freezing rain, time and time again, soaked to the skin and wicked cold. Sand getting all wet and clumpy - far from easy, brother! =D


?? Wet ?? You loading yourself? How is it being stored? I'm in and out of my load yard in 3 minutes time.


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1694946 said:


> hahahahha.....hurrying like crazy, loading salt/sand in rain, then one truck went off the road trying to avoid a tree down. Got pulled out and back on the road again, wires to the sander got busted when I went off the road, got those fixed. Another beautiful day....hahahha....coulda been a LOT worse, no damage and everyone got sanded. Just always a headache lol!! ALL I can say is I'm SUPER GLAD we got the vibrator installed before all this....what a difference!
> 
> Jason


Saw this afterwards...so it was one of those days.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah that doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## Dewey

Ya those days suck .... I've had plenty LOL.... My day started at 4: AM and ended at 7pm..... I have even more people on the books tomorrow !!!
It helps me that I am the only one around here that stock piles my own sand/salt....payup


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well, that decides it, after another day of throwing sand/salt out of the back of my truck, there will definately be a sander in the works for next winter.. Possibly the end of this year...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya we stock our own and load with a tractor. no one around here stocks to sell., only what they use themselves. it's all covered but the loading sucks. I'm gonna build a storage building next season lol....even a large portable shed thing would work good.....


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1695220 said:


> Ya we stock our own and load with a tractor. no one around here stocks to sell., only what they use themselves. it's all covered but the loading sucks. I'm gonna build a storage building next season lol....even a large portable shed thing would work good.....


I was eye balling those shelters at the fair....that is very feasible, some of them can even accommodate block walls and even room for a modest tractor.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, that's what I was thinking..block walls to hold the material then portable shelter above....in the summer we can keep mulch soil and compost in there....around this area not many options so you gotta stock stuff on you're own. Nearest bulk salt is 60 miles away for me.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We built a cheap shed with bin blocks, some 2x8's and metal roofing, less than 1500 to make and works really well......


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mind posting a quick pic when you get a minute someday?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah, I can get some before this weekend, hopefully we're done using it for a while


----------



## mercer_me

I'm glad this storm is done. I've about had it with driving on ice all day and half the night. I scraped and sanded just about non-stop since it started raining. I finally finished up around midnight last night. The next few days will be a nice break from my plow truck but, I know it won't be long and I will have the itch to get back in it. I plowed my driveway with my cousin's GMC 2500HD last night and man did that sh!t push hard, all hat ice and sleet got heavy. Hope everybody made it okay and I hope you guys have power. I only lost mine for about 2 hours from what my girl friend told me.


----------



## Maine_Train

mercer_me;1695734 said:


> I'm glad this storm is done. I've about had it with driving on ice all day and half the night.


Sometimes it's enough to make you wish the sander had sprayer tubes out by the front tires, ain't it? (Railroad locomotives have them around all the wheels, although sometimes it doesn't help.)



> Hope everybody made it okay and I hope you guys have power. I only lost mine for about 2 hours from what my girl friend told me.


I don't think we ever had even a "blip" here, but I just read that state offices in Ellsworth and in Kennebec County were closed 12/24 because of power outages and "continued hazardous driving conditions."


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah this was a PITA without a sander haha, and seems like it was with one too. I spread about 1500 lbs by hand, fiancé drove the truck while I was out back. ******* I know, but had to get it done. going to look at a tailgate spreader on Thursday for a good price, and it can take bulk sand/salt so its a starting point, and I will probably end up with a vbox in a couple years. Hope everyone has a great Christmas, looks like it will be all clear weather wise, so enjoy it!


----------



## bacwudzme

Well I guess sanding isn't that difficult for me. Send a text to my guy that's sands for me, text him the property, he sends me a text back what he charged me per property and I bill my customers +$25. what he charges me and all is happy! I find it more rewarding then if I was to work for legacy publishing company!! Hahaha


----------



## GMCHD plower

bacwudzme;1696115 said:


> Well I guess sanding isn't that difficult for me. Send a text to my guy that's sands for me, text him the property, he sends me a text back what he charged me per property and I bill my customers +$25. what he charges me and all is happy! I find it more rewarding then if I was to work for legacy publishing company!! Hahaha


Thought you were plowing for Dylan?


----------



## bacwudzme

GMCHD plower;1696143 said:


> Thought you were plowing for Dylan?


I am bud. My old customers I've been consistently plowing for the last 5-10 years I would never let them down, on the same note I wouldn't betray friends(one of my good friends is a commercial clamdigger and he's been plowing snow for a good 5 years now, and I gave him a lot of my customers due to he has a daughter that has a special disability that puts a financial burden on him and wife, so he can use the $$ since he usually can't dig in a snow storm) and most customers that I had were older and have longer driveways with hills and corners so that's why I'm still involved on the sanding aspect.

A good word of advise is never let down people that have taken good care of you, and in return you take care of them. And let the length of time pay off for you.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ohh gotcha, I'm in sort of the same position, I have a bunch of driveways I do, (all family and friends) but have a couple opportunities to go plow for a few different companies next winter... Debating what to do as I really like doing my own thing, but who knows.


----------



## mercer_me

Merry Christmas Guys! Hope everybody is able to spend time with there friends and family. :waving:


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1695183 said:


> Well, that decides it, after another day of throwing sand/salt out of the back of my truck, there will definately be a sander in the works for next winter.. Possibly the end of this year...


Way better money sanding than plowing !!!!I built my building 3 blocks high 3 sided with wood studs on top quite simple...... holds about 120 yds


----------



## RepoMan207

Dewey;1697728 said:


> Way better money sanding than plowing !!!!I built my building 3 blocks high 3 sided with wood studs on top quite simple...... holds about 120 yds


I second that. I prefer it over plowing too.


----------



## allagashpm

I got a sander today. Its a snowex 1875 tailgate but it will spread bulk salt and sand. Got an awesome deal on it, needs a little work but nothing too bad. I just got in from plowing, ended up with about 4-5 inches in harpswell. I'll take it!


----------



## RepoMan207

allagashpm;1697886 said:


> I got a sander today. Its a snowex 1875 tailgate but it will spread bulk salt and sand. Got an awesome deal on it, needs a little work but nothing too bad. I just got in from plowing, ended up with about 4-5 inches in harpswell. I'll take it!


Nice, I doubt you'll regret that purchase.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Probably got 3-4" around bangor, enough to do a full run $$$


----------



## Mems

Nice. Gear up. Sounds like another good one running Sunday into Sunday night. $$$$


----------



## RepoMan207

anyone have any information on Sunday's event yet?


----------



## allagashpm

RepoMan207;1697967 said:


> anyone have any information on Sunday's event yet?


I've heard 6 or more if it develops the way they think. I think evening into monday morning


----------



## 06Sierra

I haven't heard any amounts yet. The local weather man is saying that the areas hardest hit with the ice are going to get the highest amounts of snow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Great.....just dandy...that'd be us again. lol What a December. On the other hand, couldn't have picked a better year to buy a second plow and a sander too. =D


----------



## LawnsInOrder

My brother and several places I take care of have been without power since Monday. Bad news. Generators in short supply, trying to keep places from freezing up, cleaning up some tree debris, plowing all night last night. Never ends.


----------



## PlowMan03

We got our power back today at 4 pm. For how long who knows with this storm coming and the ice still on the trees.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Hope you guys are making all right. We had a little freezing rain but no outages, seems every other day it's plow, salt, cleanup, repeat.....

Good luck this weekend we're looking at mostly rain.


----------



## kev51277

Anybody have an xls for sale or trade for an xtreme v??


----------



## Buswell Forest

All the forecasts (4 I have seen) say 6" to 12" with the jackpot from Carroll county in NH east through maine up to Houlton..with L-A and Augusta dead center.

I am in the jackpot. Thank God, we only got 1/8th inch of ice on the trees. So, this will not put our power out.
Just cleaned up this last 3"...now another 6 to 10...what a great December, well over 5k this month.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Finally found one forecast with an amount for this area. Said 7 or more, depending on how much of it turns to rain, sleet, etc. Geez, ready for a break already! =D


----------



## Maine_Train

Weather.com says "PM light wintry mix" (sounds like a snack) around New Harbor. Wunderground says it'll be ice pellets. I don't think I like either of those.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Hey Jason finally got a minute to upload those pictures......

We used a 4x6 PT for the rear sill plate and 4x6 PT for the front supports, the rest is 2x8 with 1x4 to secure the roofing. The pictures aren't the greatest but I hope it gives you an idea.

Also one of our snow piles after the last storm


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;1699321 said:


> Hey Jason finally got a minute to upload those pictures......
> 
> We used a 4x6 PT for the rear sill plate and 4x6 PT for the front supports, the rest is 2x8 with 1x4 to secure the roofing. The pictures aren't the greatest but I hope it gives you an idea.
> 
> Also one of our snow piles after the last storm


Hey thanks a lot! Looks great....could also hang a flap tarp over the opening to keep some snow and wind out. Where do you get those blocks from? Can't find them at any construction yards around here.

Thanks again..


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1699330 said:


> Hey thanks a lot! Looks great....could also hang a flap tarp over the opening to keep some snow and wind out. Where do you get those blocks from? Can't find them at any construction yards around here.
> 
> Thanks again..


We usually put a tarp over the front in the summer, the material stays pretty dry except if it gets too close to the apron. We bought these from a local concrete/precast company. Try the Lane Group

http://www.laneconstruct.com/page?pageName=LaneDivisions

They might have bin blocks........


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Lane Construction Corporation Sunrise Materials Division
Hancock Hot Mix Asphalt and Concrete Plant
32 Washington Junction Road, Hancock, ME 04640

Get Directions
207-667-9671


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yea I know them.... thanks so much Chris.....good info


----------



## jrs.landscaping

No problem


----------



## Mick76

Looks like this next one guys is going to hit hard and fast...should be fairly easy $ for most of you guys as it should start around 5 ish and end around 3am........


----------



## plowguy43

Mike is that tomorrows storm? Heading home from Mass with the family.


----------



## Mick76

yup...gonna start late so you'll be fine......


----------



## plowguy43

Any idea how much we are getting?


----------



## GMCHD plower

5-9" I believe, possibly another end of the week.


----------



## Mick76

6 to 10 inches generally


----------



## allagashpm

Central is looking at 6-10 , lot less on the coast like Brunswick 2-4 . Gonna be wet and heavy push, starting around 630 or so. Make sure you got a chainsaw in the truck you might need it


----------



## Maine_Train

Made it down to MA for a family gathering this afternoon, and got back a little while ago. Dunno where La Wife got the forecast of 4"-6" she had seen earlier, but tonight she checked the computer and said it had been revised to "mostly rain" around here. Maybe an inch of snow to start out. Yuck.


----------



## Dewey

jrs.landscaping;1699341 said:


> Lane Construction Corporation Sunrise Materials Division
> Hancock Hot Mix Asphalt and Concrete Plant
> 32 Washington Junction Road, Hancock, ME 04640
> 
> Get Directions
> 207-667-9671


State Sand and Gravel just outside Belfast is where I get mine...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

OKay, thanks, I'll check with them too. Probably have to have them set them all for me, pretty sure the old beast can't lift 3K lb blocks lol.


----------



## Dewey

Where can I find chains for bigger trucks.... 11r-22.5 ????


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you selling a Sander/spreader? Decided to take the plunge and buy one.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1700836 said:


> Any of you selling a Sander/spreader? Decided to take the plunge and buy one.


I HAD 2!.....payup


----------



## ddb maine

Dewey;1700625 said:


> Where can I find chains for bigger trucks.... 11r-22.5 ????


I got mine - 19.5 v bar from Grainger. They will ship.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1700950 said:


> I HAD 2!.....payup


I almost texted you last night but thought you had sold them.


----------



## Mems

One of my buddies I work with posted this up today. He is a total weather guru and states that one of the models, what appears to be the Euro, which has been right quite a bit this year shows upwards of 4 FEET of snow through Friday. Probably never happen but who knows....


----------



## Mick76

channel 13 and wunderground is now saying its going more easterly so not a blockbuster event but stay tuned


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I heard between 1" and 4' depending on the track......


----------



## GMCHD plower

If that is legitimate and we are supposed to get 4' of snow I quit.


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1702027 said:


> If that is legitimate and we are supposed to get 4' of snow I quit.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I already did!......LOL


----------



## jrs.landscaping

GMCHD plower;1702027 said:


> If that is legitimate and we are supposed to get 4' of snow I quit.


We did get almost 3' in one storm last year and we all made it through


----------



## GMCHD plower

If there is seriously a 4' storm in the forecast I'll be signing papers on a vee plow the day before


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 12" in my area and it all came in just a few hours. I could barely see the road it was snowing so hard.

I got a pretty good picture of my plow truck last storm.


----------



## JPMAKO

mercer_me;1702133 said:


> We got about 12" in my area and it all came in just a few hours. I could barely see the road it was snowing so hard.
> 
> I got a pretty good picture of my plow truck last storm.


That's an awesome pic. I will be traveling up there with a 26' Uhaul next Friday.
Lets hope that the weather holds out for at least the trip up


----------



## Maine_Train

GMCHD plower;1702027 said:


> If that is legitimate and we are supposed to get 4' of snow I quit.


I have a new Husqvarna 924HV supposed to be delivered Thursday. I think I could get by with just 2' for its first test run. 

I'll probably be trying to uncrate it and everything while it's snowing pitchforks and azzoles.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I don't think it'll happen, too much hype as usual, it will go out to sea.


----------



## plowguy43

Hoping for another foot, I love double charging. Plus I have enough to shovel roofs on top of plowing, EASY MONEY!


----------



## unhcp

here is the latest snowfall map


----------



## jrs.landscaping

unhcp;1702776 said:


> here is the latest snowfall map


I heard the same but who knows,I could live with that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey all just popping in to HAPPY NEW YEAR and have a safe and fun time plowing.fyi we got 6-10 coming tonight along with or lovely lake effect to enhance.Oh joy to be out on the road on amature night...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'd take about 5 inches or so - it'd be a nice little start to January's sales....who knows. Happy new years, all!! Be smart, have fun.


----------



## allagashpm

They said 5-10 for portland areas less north little more south. December was great nice to be so busy. Hopefully the rest of the year is similar. Happy new year everyone stay safe


----------



## plowguy43

Happy New year, I got in at 4am from plowing and had to go to work at 7am, so I'm about to crash right about now. Tell me how the ball drop was!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

every storm I plan for 1"-4' because the forecasters are never right but the 6-10" sounds good to me. 2013 was great for my business and hope to keep that rolling all the way through 2014! Hope everyone has a great New Years.


----------



## Buswell Forest

This one is supposed to squeeze up to 15 inches of fluff for every inch of rain, and the models I am seeing say .50 to .75 of an inch for the Oxford / Cumberland county line, and the southern half of Carroll county in NH....
So...8 to 12 here...up to 20" on Cape Cod....Boston sees 12 -15"....Portland, around 12"...
North of Bridgton Me. The amounts drop off by 2-4" every 20 miles...Rangely is in the 1-3" area...but things can change yet..


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone heard for the Bangor area?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya, Bangor to the coast downeast 4-8 according to Wabi.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Lesser inland, more as you go south and towards coast.


----------



## plowguy43

Buswell Forest;1703471 said:


> This one is supposed to squeeze up to 15 inches of fluff for every inch of rain, and the models I am seeing say .50 to .75 of an inch for the Oxford / Cumberland county line, and the southern half of Carroll county in NH....
> So...8 to 12 here...up to 20" on Cape Cod....Boston sees 12 -15"....Portland, around 12"...
> North of Bridgton Me. The amounts drop off by 2-4" every 20 miles...Rangely is in the 1-3" area...but things can change yet..


Man I hope you are right!


----------



## MSS Mow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1703664&posted=1#post1703664

Finally got some ice storm pics uploaded. We were nailed here in Down East Maine. Still have major ice on everything.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

MSS...you in Machias area, right?


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1703735 said:


> MSS...you in Machias area, right?


Yes I am.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yea I'm on the coast near Ellsworth....Power went out again thus morning....been crazy!


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1703753 said:


> Yea I'm on the coast near Ellsworth....Power went out again thus morning....been crazy!


I heard it went out again there. Until this ice is melted off the trees, we will continue to see problems. At least the snow tomorrow looks to be light/fluffy.


----------



## Ray

I'm so glad we didn't get that ice down in the southern part of the state!


----------



## plowguy43

When we were heading to Mass on Christmas eve, there were convoys of Lucas and other tree company trucks heading north on 95. At one point we counted 20 trucks in a convoy all heading north, we haven't lost power so I didn't realize it was that bad!


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;1704320 said:


> When we were heading to Mass on Christmas eve, there were convoys of Lucas and other tree company trucks heading north on 95. At one point we counted 20 trucks in a convoy all heading north, we haven't lost power so I didn't realize it was that bad!


Still a small handful without power since last Saturday. (12 days) Most have it back though. Everything is still completely ice covered though, as the temp has been so cold. We added to it a few days ago with a heavy wet snow. Many more lost power again as a result of that storm. More snow coming tomorrow, but thankful it looks to be light snow, being so cold. Heavy winds though may not help!


----------



## bigbadbrad

a cold one tomorrow! They say a high of -13 for us in fort kent! it is already -24 right now and still going down! I put a bag of coal in the ole new Yorker for safe measure!! I sure hope everything stays running in the woods for us tomorrow, would not be fun working outside!


----------



## ddb maine

Now THIS is a good ol` fashioned maine wintah.


----------



## Mems

haha so true. According the Channel 13, had the storm been closer to the coast, it would have rivalled the blizzard from last year. I'm good with a clean, light, 8-12. And I'm sure so are my customers. This is one winter their wallets wont forget.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Be careful folks. Put in dry gas and anit-gel, have plenty of supplies in the trucks. Gonna be dangerously cold tonight especially with wind chills. Think ahead, be safe, and make some money =D


Oops, not sure what showed up in my signature...that's way old...lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Good advice on the drygas, we stocked up on 911 and started the equipment last night, they'll stay running till the end of it. Stay warm guys, we're pulling shovelers around 11 and starting them again at 5, too cold and windy tonight.


----------



## plowguy43

Good call on the 911! My truck is at about 1/4 tank right now, I need to go fill it up.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hoping this turns inland a little more, wouldn't mind plowing more then 3"


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I know everyone's probably busy and this might be a little off the subject a bit (wrong forum?) but does anyone use liquid de-icing products? I'm just playing around and trying to figure out a better way to treat the sidewalks at a few apartments. We've been using the usual salt or calcium depending on the conditions, but looking around for a liquid product that may work well and be cost effective. Not sure if I could spread it with back packs or if I would need a dedicated de-ice sprayer. Just curious....


----------



## allagashpm

Be careful guys these temps are no joke. So far in Brunswick we only have 2-3 inches just light flurries all day. I'm plugging my truck in, never thought I would plug in a gasser but want to make sure it fires at 2am. Stay safe and be careful if you're out tonight we're talking blizzard conditions especially here on the coast.


----------



## plowguy43

Got my truck plugged in and batteries on trickle chargers


----------



## allagashpm

Just don't forget in the morning lol. I aways drape the cord over my mirror so I see it. The 7.3 will fire up real easy plugged in


----------



## DugHD

Got home at 7 from work. I just left my truck running . Headed out at 3 or 4. Truck will be warm.


----------



## 06Sierra

bigbadbrad;1704381 said:


> a cold one tomorrow! They say a high of -13 for us in fort kent! it is already -24 right now and still going down! I put a bag of coal in the ole new Yorker for safe measure!! I sure hope everything stays running in the woods for us tomorrow, would not be fun working outside!


Does someone in fort kent sell new yorker? I just saw a post on facebook this afternoon of another guy up there with one. I'm picking up a hitzer this week. Hoping to find someone to install it soon.


----------



## bigbadbrad

06Sierra;1705376 said:


> Does someone in fort kent sell new yorker? I just saw a post on facebook this afternoon of another guy up there with one. I'm picking up a hitzer this week. Hoping to find someone to install it soon.


not anymore! I guess due to the EPA they no longer meet solid fuel emissions I was told, my buddy was looking to buy one for his house this summer and found out that they are no longer being made! He went with a Benjamin instead.

What's the temps you all crying about? I had -34 at the shop this morning when I pulled into work, and it never got above -15 all day. We live in maine, remember, it gets cold in the winter time....


----------



## 06Sierra

Leave it to the epa to screw up a good thing! Some day, I'll have an Alaska furnace. The hitzer will stay as a back up since it doesn't need electricity.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, please tell me your going to wait until tomorrow to do your route? Coldest night of the season tonight.....


----------



## allagashpm

Mick76;1706260 said:


> Bobby, please tell me your going to wait until tomorrow to do your route? Coldest night of the season tonight.....


I dont even know him and I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mercer_me

I think this storm was the coldest temperatures I have ever plowed in. It was miserable just getting out of the truck to take a leak. We got about 2 to 3 inches in my area and it drifted quite a bit.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1706260 said:


> Bobby, please tell me your going to wait until tomorrow to do your route? Coldest night of the season tonight.....


I actually took yesterday and today off of work so I plowed a few during the day today. Im heading out early tomorrow morning to finish up and clear some roofs.
But the cold wouldn't really bother me. The past few nights out were below zero and I was shoveling walks in my sweatshirt! lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Headed out to clean a few up, but got everyone done yesterday (at some point).


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1707432 said:


> Headed out to clean a few up, but got everyone done yesterday (at some point).


Same here. Doing mostly roofs today. Few need paths to oil etc.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ok....how about a Bangor meet? Wild wings lunch sometime? Who's in


----------



## Dewey

LawnsInOrder;1709523 said:


> Ok....how about a Bangor meet? Wild wings lunch sometime? Who's in


I'd try to go !!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1709523 said:


> Ok....how about a Bangor meet? Wild wings lunch sometime? Who's in


I'm in and if any of you guys want to meet in Waterville we can car pool we can do that.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Have a new appreciation for field mechanics, after the cat froze up during the storm had to change a frozen fuel filter. My hands looked like tomatoes and smelled like a 911 atf sickle. Glad it's over, snow when it's that cold and windy is no good.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm looking at a loader this week over near Augusta...that area we could meet as well.


----------



## plowguy43

Just getting back home, got all the driveways cleared and all but 3 houses roofs cleared which I plan on doing tomorrow. Got the truck stuck at my 2nd property yesterday morning which pissed me off. The end of the driveway has a culvert with a ditch on either side which I'm normally very aware of. Well not this time, went right over and took AAA 2 hours to come out. Thankfully I raked the roof while I waited, his winch could barely pull the truck so I had to give him some aid with my right foot and reverse. Other than that it was a great, tiring, weekend.


----------



## Moss Man

LawnsInOrder;1709523 said:


> Ok....how about a Bangor meet? Wild wings lunch sometime? Who's in


I could hit Waterville.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1710437 said:


> Just getting back home, got all the driveways cleared and all but 3 houses roofs cleared which I plan on doing tomorrow. Got the truck stuck at my 2nd property yesterday morning which pissed me off. The end of the driveway has a culvert with a ditch on either side which I'm normaly very aware of. Well not this time, went right over and took AAA 2 hours to come out. Thankfully I raked the roof while I waited, his winch could barely pull the truck so I had to give him some aid with my right foot and reverse. Other than that it was a great, tiring, weekend.


I hear ya i got wicked stuck at my 3rd property friday morning at about 4. Right into a ditch. Thankfully someone stopped. Took us 20-30 minutes he had a 350 gas and both trucks were screaming with no traction. I was gonna ask on here when u get stuck and have to pull from the front what do you hook to? Obviously you dont want to damage the plow but your options are limited


----------



## allagashpm

I would be down for any where for a meet I'm pretty flexible and the weather looks clear this week.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, this week looks like we finally get a break after some rain and mess on Monday. Let's finalize some plans for a meet somewhere. I also plan to try to get in some ice fishin'. 

On the topic of getting pulled out, if you have a ford it's easy - front axle. Otherwise, somewhere on the frame is best. 

I got stuck once a few storms back. Icy driveway, slid off into ditch and two wheels just spinning on ice. Wrecker had to lift the front of my F350 up into the air to get it back onto the driveway. I have all the wreckers on my phone for each town and tip them well if they hurry over. Time is money and can't afford to be stuck very long in this business. Cost me about $145 but 25 min from when I was stuck, I was back out. Good guys....


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;1709523 said:


> Ok....how about a Bangor meet? Wild wings lunch sometime? Who's in





Dewey;1709629 said:


> I'd try to go !!!!ussmileyflag


let me know when, I might be able to make it down there that weekend!


----------



## allagashpm

Good call LIO appreciate the tips. Don't know about you guys but what a mess this morning. Been putting sand down all morning. Will probably have to do it again tomorrow most of it will probably wash away. Already wishing I had just bought a friggin vbox. Go big or go home I guess. be careful guys the side roads are pretty slick


----------



## Maine_Train

It's still 47° here. La Wife just got home from work, and said Rt. 1 is pretty raggedy because of freeze/thaw damage. She said that for awhile, she was behind somebody who seemed to be doing the "I'm not drunk, I'm trying to avoid the potholes" thing.

Earlier today, I ran across a blog with this on it. Maine might not be exactly the same as the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, but we have a lot of similarities. "If driving is better in the winter because the potholes get filled with snow, you might be a Yooper!"


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1710474 said:


> I hear ya i got wicked stuck at my 3rd property friday morning at about 4. Right into a ditch. Thankfully someone stopped. Took us 20-30 minutes he had a 350 gas and both trucks were screaming with no traction. I was gonna ask on here when u get stuck and have to pull from the front what do you hook to? Obviously you dont want to damage the plow but your options are limited


Property was in Harrison, thankfully I was at the end of the driveway so the wrecker just hooked up to my trailer hitch and pulled from there. It was in the ditch pretty good, Pics:


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1714905 said:


> Property was in Harrison, thankfully I was at the end of the driveway so the wrecker just hooked up to my trailer hitch and pulled from there. It was in the ditch pretty good, Pics:


Gotta watch out for those ditches Pete!


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1714905 said:


> Property was in Harrison, thankfully I was at the end of the driveway so the wrecker just hooked up to my trailer hitch and pulled from there. It was in the ditch pretty good, Pics:


LMAO you know I would of come and saved your ass....again. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1714942 said:


> Gotta watch out for those ditches Pete!


Who's Pete???



RepoMan207 said:


> LMAO you know I would of come and saved your ass....again.*


Crazy thing is I haven't gotten stuck since the last time you pulled me out two years or so ago. The thought did cross my mind to call you though but it was pretty early.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1714958 said:


> Who's Pete???
> 
> Crazy thing is I haven't gotten stuck since the last time you pulled me out two years or so ago. The thought did cross my mind to call you though but it was pretty early.


Sorry, I always forget names... Bobby? Come summer time if anyone happens to see a 9'2 boss for sale wanna throw it up here? If I can get decent $$ from my plow and the rest of the winter is good I'll be buying a new to me boss...


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1714905 said:


> It was in the ditch pretty good, Pics:


Looks like some of my handiwork. 
I shoulda taken pics when I got mine stuck at the end of my driveway after the first big storm, but I was too busy shoveling. Had to crawl out the left window, because the door was too close to a tree for even skinny me to slip through. Called for a tow, but they were so busy that I had time to dig myself out, and I called back and cancelled them en route.
Two lessons I learned from that:

To back up, use 'R' for "Right Straight Back," not 'D' for "Down in the Ditch."
It's good to have lots of sand available.
La Wife was a little late getting to work, but I did manage to clear the driveway so she could get out, and more importantly, so she could get back in at the end of the day.
Maybe now that I've got the blower available, it'll be easier to clear the mound of snow I always manage to get packed behind the blade during some of my misadventures.

Was the other place you mentioned getting stuck (post #9538) that certain one off of a little side lane? That's kind of a tricky spot.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I was just like that 2 times so far this season....once I was close enough to the street, that a friend drove by, saw and pulled me out. Other time had to get wrecker. when you get high centered and loose tire traction you are all done....Once I had full sander, still nothing....ditches were full of mud from all the rain lately!!


----------



## FisherVMan

*When is this meet????*

Has the meet already taken place???
I am headed to Bangor this weekend and Lawns idea will work for us!
:salute:


----------



## Maine_Train

LawnsInOrder;1715160 said:


> when you get high centered and loose tire traction you are all done....


Made me think of Robin Williams in the movie _RV_, rocking the RV to get it over Diablo Pass. :laughing:


----------



## Mick76

Someone take charge and plan the meet already........ no snow this coming week


----------



## LawnsInOrder

OKay, How about Tuesday at noon? Bangor would be best for me...but I know there are a lotta guys south.


----------



## Mick76

come on guys its not like theres anything else going on...... personally I cant do tues (the ONE day I cant get away) but if everyone else can ill do the next one


----------



## Dewey

I'm pretty much stuck to weekends for a meet ..... I'm still sawing during the week....


----------



## allagashpm

Weekend would probably be better for most, I could do tues if that's the majority though I'm flexible


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1715023 said:


> Sorry, I always forget names... Bobby? Come summer time if anyone happens to see a 9'2 boss for sale wanna throw it up here? If I can get decent $$ from my plow and the rest of the winter is good I'll be buying a new to me boss...


No worries, I just thought you had confused posts or something.



Mick76;1718054 said:


> come on guys its not like theres anything else going on...... personally I cant do tues (the ONE day I cant get away) but if everyone else can ill do the next one





Dewey;1718190 said:


> I'm pretty much stuck to weekends for a meet ..... I'm still sawing during the week....





allagashpm;1718207 said:


> Weekend would probably be better for most, I could do tues if that's the majority though I'm flexible


I should be able to get out on a weekend too, can't make it to Bangor though. Augusta would be the furthest I'd go, but I understand you northern guys haven't really had anything up that way so its all good.


----------



## allagashpm

Just had a job come up for Tuesday. I'm out sorry.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Weekends I usually spend with family, but weekdays are free....Doesn't much matter, I'll try to do whatever ppl want...


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1718736 said:


> I should be able to get out on a weekend too, can't make it to Bangor though. Augusta would be the furthest I'd go, but I understand you northern guys haven't really had anything up that way so its all good.


I'm available pretty much any time. If you southern guys want to meet in Augusta or Waterville, I can pick you up and drive up from there.


----------



## taxreliever

Hey wanted to introduce myself.....just found this site looking for help from the past couple of ice storms. I'm Farmington, Maine and have a commercial property (that I also live on) with 2 businesses on it and one private school, so keeping the yard safe is a top priority for me. It's sad to say I haven't been able to rely on my sand guy (not sure why, we've talked many times and I pay him fast and on time.....it appears he's just too busy and I'm not one of his large/priority accounts) so I'm taking the sanding in my own hands and have just purchased a Saltdogg 07 model that can sand also, so I'm pretty excited about that. I've always plowed my own drives and parking area just because of the convenience of having it done whenever I need to to make sure my property is operating safely during working hours.


----------



## Dewey

Well Sometimes doing what's necessary gets you into the Biz.....  ( That's how I got into it )...... Now I have a full time winter job !!!!


----------



## taxreliever

Dewey;1725222 said:


> Well Sometimes doing what's necessary gets you into the Biz.....  ( That's how I got into it )...... Now I have a full time winter job !!!!


I can see how it would morph into something income earning....I've been plowing my neighbors yard for the past 8 years...just because we're good neighbors....but the requests have always come for sure.


----------



## plowguy43

Did you get the TGS07 tailgate spreader? I've been looking at that but kept hearing it wouldn't spread sand by itself. Have you tried it out yet, if so how do you like it?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## taxreliever

plowguy43;1725637 said:


> Did you get the TGS07 tailgate spreader? I've been looking at that but kept hearing it wouldn't spread sand by itself. Have you tried it out yet, if so how do you like it?
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Thanks.....yes that is the one I just purchased.....I actually just ordered it and delivery isn't for another 2 weeks.

I did some research and this model is designed to throw just sand if you want as it has a built in vibrator.

I even did some youtube research and one video shows them putting water in the hopper to make the sand very muddy and incredibly think and it still slung the dirt/mud until the entire hopper was empty....pretty impressive to see something like that after hearing all the horror stories of these smaller home-use machines.


----------



## plowguy43

Damn I will have to check those vids out


----------



## allagashpm

Most tailgate spreaders with auger and vibrator will do sand. Looks like they're calling for 3-6 inland tomorrow and 2-4 mixing along the coast. Warm weather's gone I dont know about you guys but I got a bunch of stuff done this week it was great


----------



## allagashpm

Well that changed quickly. Most of my accounts had 4-6, I was glad to get a full push in, but the ground was soft so I definitely saw some gravel in my piles. Anyone else do any plowing?


----------



## Maine_Train

I took a few swipes at my driveway and mailbox, just because the stuff seemed to be getting wetter, and we have temps in the teens and twenties in the forecast. It's 33.3° here right now, though. It was supposed to end by 2:00 PM, and did, after a gust of wind dropped one last little pile on the deck and steps that I had just swept.
The ground _is_ a little spongy.

Kinda wanted to try the new 924HVX on snow that wasn't dry powder, but maybe some other time.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Snow packed like cement. We ended plowing with salt during the storm and cleaning up at the end.


----------



## mercer_me

We didn't get any snow in my area last nigh but, got just enough to sand this morning.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got probably 3" here, glad it wasn't more because my plow dumped on me so I'm stuck with a 7'6 mm1 straight blade and I'm use to a 9'8"...

Anyone have any ideas? I had been plowing for probably half an hour, pushed into a pile and nothing. No up,down,left, or right. I can hear the motor running, but no movement.


----------



## unhcp

GMCHD plower;1728781 said:


> We got probably 3" here, glad it wasn't more because my plow dumped on me so I'm stuck with a 7'6 mm1 straight blade and I'm use to a 9'8"...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I had been plowing for probably half an hour, pushed into a pile and nothing. No up,down,left, or right. I can hear the motor running, but no movement.


It could be a few things, I don't know exactly how to narrow them down but I would say either its a bad motor or a solenoid, I would lean towards the motor because it sounds like your using the same truck and another plow. Try tapping the motor with a hammer


----------



## DIRISHMAN

unhcp;1728811 said:


> It could be a few things, I don't know exactly how to narrow them down but I would say either its a bad motor or a solenoid, I would lean towards the motor because it sounds like your using the same truck and another plow. Try tapping the motor with a hammer


Check your plugs might be ice or corrosion in plug prongs.try spraying some break clean and a small wire brush on prongs..


----------



## JPMAKO

Hey guys,
I just moved up to maine last Friday. Made it up to our private road and everything that could have gone wrong did go wrong. First my wife's honda accord got stuck half way up the driveway. By buddy and I hand salted and got her car free. Second my buddies truck got stuck with my trailer. After throwing down the last of the salt and some fireplace ashes we got him unstuck and into the driveway. Now it's about 2:30 am and I have a 26' Uhaul sitting in the street because I did not want to even attempt to get that POS up the road. I go to start it and move it off of the road and what do you know it has a dead battery. Finally at about 5:30am uhaul sends someone to jump the truck. I let it run for an hour and start calling people to sand. Finally at about 12:00 a guy shows up and sands the road for me and we got the uhaul into the driveway. After about 35 hours with no sleep I am hoping to take a nap and forget about the whole ordeal. We get the truck unpacked and my other friends show up from NY with my pick-up and other trailer full of landscaping equipment. All goes well unloading my plow and all of my equipment and we have a relaxing few days to just catch up. Everybody leaves on Thursday and Saturday we get Dish installed in the house.
I take it upon myself to clear all of the downed branches on our private road and what happens? Yup I slide off of the private road into a nice ditch. Had to call a towing company with a wrecker to come pull me out. It was not fun as the driver had to back up about an 1/8 mile on a very narrow/ icy road. I am glad to report that yesterday and today were somewhat uneventful and I spent time unpacking all of my equipment and organizing. I hope that nothing else happens as I am really wiped out.


----------



## mercer_me

JPMAKO;1728876 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just moved up to maine last Friday. Made it up to our private road and everything that could have gone wrong did go wrong. First my wife's honda accord got stuck half way up the driveway. By buddy and I hand salted and got her car free. Second my buddies truck got stuck with my trailer. After throwing down the last of the salt and some fireplace ashes we got him unstuck and into the driveway. Now it's about 2:30 am and I have a 26' Uhaul sitting in the street because I did not want to even attempt to get that POS up the road. I go to start it and move it off of the road and what do you know it has a dead battery. Finally at about 5:30am uhaul sends someone to jump the truck. I let it run for an hour and start calling people to sand. Finally at about 12:00 a guy shows up and sands the road for me and we got the uhaul into the driveway. After about 35 hours with no sleep I am hoping to take a nap and forget about the whole ordeal. We get the truck unpacked and my other friends show up from NY with my pick-up and other trailer full of landscaping equipment. All goes well unloading my plow and all of my equipment and we have a relaxing few days to just catch up. Everybody leaves on Thursday and Saturday we get Dish installed in the house.
> I take it upon myself to clear all of the downed branches on our private road and what happens? Yup I slide off of the private road into a nice ditch. Had to call a towing company with a wrecker to come pull me out. It was not fun as the driver had to back up about an 1/8 mile on a very narrow/ icy road. I am glad to report that yesterday and today were somewhat uneventful and I spent time unpacking all of my equipment and organizing. I hope that nothing else happens as I am really wiped out.


Who is responsible for plowing and sanding the road? Is there a road association? How long is the road? What do you have for a truck and plow? If you are planning on plowing the road you will probably want at least an 8.5' plow. Maine has a lot of private roads like yours and they are not fun to take care of in the Winter. They are usually dirt and have deep ditches on each side. I believe Dewey plows and sand a few private roads and I have heard some of his stories about coming down hills backwards. It would have to be the right situation for me to plow a private road. Hope things start going better for you.


----------



## JPMAKO

mercer_me;1728898 said:


> Who is responsible for plowing and sanding the road? Is there a road association? How long is the road? What do you have for a truck and plow? If you are planning on plowing the road you will probably want at least an 8.5' plow. Maine has a lot of private roads like yours and they are not fun to take care of in the Winter. They are usually dirt and have deep ditches on each side. I believe Dewey plows and sand a few private roads and I have heard some of his stories about coming down hills backwards. It would have to be the right situation for me to plow a private road. Hope things start going better for you.


As of next year I am in charge of the road. There is only one other house on the road and it is about 1/4 mile away from my house. I have a 2003 Chevy silverado diesel with an 8' fisher. I will soon have a backhoe with front end loader so that will help a lot. I will probably buy another dump truck with plow and sander as I sold mine right before I moved.


----------



## mercer_me

JPMAKO;1728909 said:


> As of next year I am in charge of the road. There is only one other house on the road and it is about 1/4 mile away from my house. I have a 2003 Chevy Silverado diesel with an 8' fisher. I will soon have a backhoe with front end loader so that will help a lot. I will probably buy another dump truck with plow and sander as I sold mine right before I moved.


You should go to the state auction in Augusta this spring. I heard they are going to have quite a few single axle Sterlings and Freightliner FL80s with plows, wings, and front dump sanders. They are also going to have some Sterling wheelers. A single axle truck with a plow and wing would probably be the answer for your road. What are you getting for a backhoe?


----------



## Dewey

Yep I doo have some stories....... That's what happens when you plow goat paths for roads !!!!! LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1728921 said:


> Yep I doo have some stories....... That's what happens when you plow goat paths for roads !!!!! LOL


I call some of my town roads goat paths but, they are nothing compared to what you deal with Dewey.


----------



## JPMAKO

mercer_me;1728917 said:


> You should go to the state auction in Augusta this spring. I heard they are going to have quite a few single axle Sterlings and Freightliner FL80s with plows, wings, and front dump sanders. They are also going to have some Sterling wheelers. A single axle truck with a plow and wing would probably be the answer for your road. What are you getting for a backhoe?


Thank you for the info. I will check it out. I already have a John deere compact tractor with a loader and backhoe but it is still in NY. I am probably going to leave it at my fathers as he can really use it so I guess I need to go shopping. I am looking for a 30-40 horsepower 4x4 tractor with a loader. If anyone knows where I can find one used it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mercer_me

JPMAKO;1728936 said:


> Thank you for the info. I will check it out. I already have a John Deere compact tractor with a loader and backhoe but it is still in NY. I am probably going to leave it at my fathers as he can really use it so I guess I need to go shopping. I am looking for a 30-40 horsepower 4x4 tractor with a loader. If anyone knows where I can find one used it would be greatly appreciated.


I personally wouldn't want a tractor less than 50hp and definitely nothing under 40hp. Plus, if you get a dump truck a bigger tractor would be a lot better for loading it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

JPMAKO not sure how long your road is total, but if you rather use your truck you have now, I would suggest adding prowings. I have an 8' mm2 with prowings is sits around 9'10, I use it to plow everything from driveways to a trailer park with about 2miles of road, 2 passes opens it up pretty wide, then at the end I run along the edges and the wings "reach" towards the ditch allowing me to keep the banks back pretty good. Just an idea...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hahaha...sorry but I can just picture all that happening. Welcome up to Maine buddy...haven't logged in here for awhile - I'm about 25 minutes away from you - holler if you need a hand with anything!! Looks like we got a few more inches coming on Wed so you might wanna get that plow all up and going....

We got about 4.5 inches from this past one - soft ground underneath made a mess with the resis. Glad for a little boost to Jan - should be a decent week. Gotta get more salt/sand stockpiled too.

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO

GMCHD plower;1730164 said:


> JPMAKO not sure how long your road is total, but if you rather use your truck you have now, I would suggest adding prowings. I have an 8' mm2 with prowings is sits around 9'10, I use it to plow everything from driveways to a trailer park with about 2miles of road, 2 passes opens it up pretty wide, then at the end I run along the edges and the wings "reach" towards the ditch allowing me to keep the banks back pretty good. Just an idea...


I had pro wings on my old Ford plow truck. Unfortunately they would not work too well in my current situation as the "private road" is too narrow for them. I will probably get a blade and hook it up to whatever tractor I get as it is just not worth wrecking my truck.


----------



## JPMAKO

LawnsInOrder;1730212 said:


> Hahaha...sorry but I can just picture all that happening. Welcome up to Maine buddy...haven't logged in here for awhile - I'm about 25 minutes away from you - holler if you need a hand with anything!! Looks like we got a few more inches coming on Wed so you might wanna get that plow all up and going....
> 
> We got about 4.5 inches from this past one - soft ground underneath made a mess with the resis. Glad for a little boost to Jan - should be a decent week. Gotta get more salt/sand stockpiled too.
> 
> Jason


Yeah in hindsight it was all pretty funny. I guess the lack of sleep on top of everything else made for a miserable couple of days. Today I took out the wheeler with my cart and cut down about 5 dead standing ash tree's. I used one of my splitters and made some good progress. It felt good to be outside all day and I actually felt like I got something done. The same goes for you, if you need anything give me a shout.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

JPMAKO;1730428 said:


> Yeah in hindsight it was all pretty funny. I guess the lack of sleep on top of everything else made for a miserable couple of days. Today I took out the wheeler with my cart and cut down about 5 dead standing ash tree's. I used one of my splitters and made some good progress. It felt good to be outside all day and I actually felt like I got something done. The same goes for you, if you need anything give me a shout.


If we catch a break from this snow, I'll come over sometime and we can grab lunch somewhere!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

How much are we looking at tonight?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Amounts are all over the place.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

again, Chris........ 1.5-12....they aren't sure.... =D


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'm looking at 3-6, hope it tracks further south.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1730921 said:


> again, Chris........ 1.5-12....they aren't sure.... =D


 yeah depends on which station you're watching,
By tonight it will be headed out to the fish


----------



## mercer_me

It sounds like a whole lot of nothing for my area again. :angry:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like not much for my area either, may atleast hit some walks but thats about it.


----------



## allagashpm

jrs.landscaping;1730929 said:


> yeah depends on which station you're watching,
> By tonight it will be headed out to the fish


haha you nailed it. checked the forecast at about 10 before I went to bed and they had just changed it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Everyone needs to pull their plows apart to jynx us into getting some snow!


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;1732039 said:


> Everyone needs to pull their plows apart to jynx us into getting some snow!


Haha I unloaded all my ballast and unhooked the plow late monday afternoon. Watch the forecast that night, and had to load everything back up Tuesday morning. Maybe if I unload it again and leave it off it will help


----------



## Maine_Train

I'll probably have to disconnect mine to get it inspected before the month is out. That'll make it snow like hell. I'll "take a hit for the team," but whoever lives closest will have to come over and help me get my plow back on. We can stand out there and swear at it in unison, in a ragin' blizzard. :realmad:
I'll stock up some be-ah. Might even have one myself.
Midcoast PlowSite Meet!

Maybe it's that new Husqvarna blower I got, making all the storms miss us. 

Actually, it's kinda good, not having to be out in the whatever-the-windchill-is.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Maybe a little something this weekend, everyone take everything apart!

On a side note, if anyone hears of or sees either an equipment trailer (20ft) without a dovetail, or a gooseneck (24-26ft) for sale throw it up here please. Looking for one or the other around $2500-3500


----------



## LawnsInOrder

2-4? We'll see how right they are this time around....prob get dumped on.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1733549 said:


> 2-4? We'll see how right they are this time around....prob get dumped on.


When.......?


----------



## mercer_me

I don't know if I can remember how to hook up the Minute Mount 2 it's been so long.....


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1732412 said:


> Maybe a little something this weekend, everyone take everything apart!
> 
> On a side note, if anyone hears of or sees either an equipment trailer (20ft) without a dovetail, or a gooseneck (24-26ft) for sale throw it up here please. Looking for one or the other around $2500-3500


You can probably forget about a gooseneck for that kind of money. What kind of weight rating are you looking for?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1733612 said:


> You can probably forget about a gooseneck for that kind of money. What kind of weight rating are you looking for?


Ya thats what I'm figuring, I may say screw it and order a Kaufman or Appalacian, I can order one for around $5k, and I'm looking for 12-14k weight rating. Primarily will be used to haul hay and my tractor so I'm looking for 20-25ft of deck.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1714958 said:


> Who's Pete???
> 
> Crazy thing is I haven't gotten stuck since the last time you pulled me out two years or so ago. The thought did cross my mind to call you though but it was pretty early.


.....yeah, surrrrre :laughing:

Hell no, early is not in my vocab.....midnight, 2 AM, sure, but once my head hits the pillow...good luck waking me lol.

I'm amazed the AAA driver didn't tell you it was a cash call. They're not suppose to be covering trucks that get stuck with plows on, especially if they're not in their own driveway. I use to make bank off the plow guys. The country bumpkins are good for not knowing the politics of it all though. Just don't be surprised if a driver shows up one day and say's "no".



GMCHD plower;1715023 said:


> Sorry, I always forget names... Bobby? Come summer time if anyone happens to see a 9'2 boss for sale wanna throw it up here? If I can get decent $$ from my plow and the rest of the winter is good I'll be buying a new to me boss...


I actually will have a straight 9' plow available shorty. I'm not versed well in Boss models...the 9.2", is that a straight blade or v?



GMCHD plower;1728781 said:


> We got probably 3" here, glad it wasn't more because my plow dumped on me so I'm stuck with a 7'6 mm1 straight blade and I'm use to a 9'8"...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I had been plowing for probably half an hour, pushed into a pile and nothing. No up,down,left, or right. I can hear the motor running, but no movement.


Higher pitched whining noise?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1733766 said:


> .....yeah, surrrrre :laughing:
> 
> Hell no, early is not in my vocab.....midnight, 2 AM, sure, but once my head hits the pillow...good luck waking me lol.
> 
> I'm amazed the AAA driver didn't tell you it was a cash call. They're not suppose to be covering trucks that get stuck with plows on, especially if they're not in their own driveway. I use to make bank off the plow guys. The country bumpkins are good for not knowing the politics of it all though. Just don't be surprised if a driver shows up one day and say's "no".
> 
> I actually will have a straight 9' plow available shorty. I'm not versed well in Boss models...the 9.2", is that a straight blade or v?
> 
> Higher pitched whining noise?


It would be a vee, but I decided that wouldn't be the smartest decision for me sense my plow has been basically problem free and doesn't owe me a dime...

It turned out to be a few wires came loose under the plastic cover on the back of the pump and one chaffed/frayed, got it all fixed up, except now I don't have a low beam on the left side sense the body shop that put my new headlight in didn't wire it back together right, so now I gotta figure that out :angry:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;1733577 said:


> When.......?


Sat afternoonish I think....then another small clipper dusting or more on Sun night into Monday. We'll see.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1733766 said:


> .....yeah, surrrrre :laughing:
> 
> Hell no, early is not in my vocab.....midnight, 2 AM, sure, but once my head hits the pillow...good luck waking me lol.
> 
> I'm amazed the AAA driver didn't tell you it was a cash call. They're not suppose to be covering trucks that get stuck with plows on, especially if they're not in their own driveway. I use to make bank off the plow guys. The country bumpkins are good for not knowing the politics of it all though. Just don't be surprised if a driver shows up one day and say's "no".
> 
> I actually will have a straight 9' plow available shorty. I'm not versed well in Boss models...the 9.2", is that a straight blade or v?
> 
> Higher pitched whining noise?


I actually told the AAA people I was plowing my friends driveway and plow was still on the truck. They said no problem. I do have the upgraded account though so I get towing for 200 miles for "free", etc.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

plowguy43;1733810 said:


> I actually told the AAA people I was plowing my friends driveway and plow was still on the truck. They said no problem. I do have the upgraded account though so I get towing for 200 miles for "free", etc.


That might work for you, but when they showed up and saw my truck all lettered up they might squeal like a pig hahhaaha.


----------



## unhcp

GMCHD plower;1733779 said:


> It would be a vee, but I decided that wouldn't be the smartest decision for me sense my plow has been basically problem free and doesn't owe me a dime...
> 
> It turned out to be a few wires came loose under the plastic cover on the back of the pump and one chaffed/frayed, got it all fixed up, except now I don't have a low beam on the left side sense the body shop that put my new headlight in didn't wire it back together right, so now I gotta figure that out :angry:


try flipping the plug around


----------



## mercer_me

My girl friends brother got his truck stuck on what was basically a snowmobile trail and the AAA guy pulled him out. Granted he wasn't plowing but, the driver had to back in this trail at least a quarter mile in the dark to get to him. Then he had to pull him all the way out to the main road.


----------



## Ray

I got stuck in my driveway last Saturday night just before I went out plowing, and AAA pulled me out no problem.
Ray


----------



## GMCHD plower

unhcp;1733939 said:


> try flipping the plug around


What plug?


----------



## unhcp

GMCHD plower;1734407 said:


> What plug?


headlight harness plug, it plugs into the headlight. Also you should check the park wire and make it is tapped into the truck side harness.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1733779 said:


> It would be a vee, but I decided that wouldn't be the smartest decision for me sense my plow has been basically problem free and doesn't owe me a dime...
> 
> It turned out to be a few wires came loose under the plastic cover on the back of the pump and one chaffed/frayed, got it all fixed up, except now I don't have a low beam on the left side sense the body shop that put my new headlight in didn't wire it back together right, so now I gotta figure that out :angry:


That's minor, just pull the headlight and find the fisher harness, bing bang boom, plug and play. Easier said then done in this cold weather though...**** sucks. What was it in the shop for, did you get in an accident? If so the harness may have been damaged upon impact, you can get a supplement check from the insurance company with no applied deductible if so.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1733779 said:


> It would be a vee, but I decided that wouldn't be the smartest decision for me sense my plow has been basically problem free and doesn't owe me a dime...


Even with the issues I've had with Fisher, I can't see me leaving the brand.



plowguy43;1733810 said:


> I actually told the AAA people I was plowing my friends driveway and plow was still on the truck. They said no problem. I do have the upgraded account though so I get towing for 200 miles for "free", etc.


The call takers don't know much, and it's only a matter if the driver pushes the matter. Some guys don't bother, but if you stop and do the math...1/3 of a $38-$45 call, or $75-$200+....it all depends if the driver has a brain between his ears, and what kind of mood he's in.



LawnsInOrder;1733834 said:


> That might work for you, but when they showed up and saw my truck all lettered up they might squeal like a pig hahhaaha.


Yeah, that kind of draws attention. 



mercer_me;1734126 said:


> My girl friends brother got his truck stuck on what was basically a snowmobile trail and the AAA guy pulled him out. Granted he wasn't plowing but, the driver had to back in this trail at least a quarter mile in the dark to get to him. Then he had to pull him all the way out to the main road.


Lucky, if a driver has to leave a public roadway, or the vehicle is off the road greater then a distance of 50' feet (usually measured by the length of the cable), they don't have to cover it under AAA. Again, it's a numbers game, and it all depends on the driver & his mood. Just know that the possibility is there for them to say no. Sometimes the AAA dispatcher will offer up a few call numbers ($38-$45 per call number) to sweeten the deal, but it usually takes the member calling in and complaining, or stating they don't have any $$.


----------



## RepoMan207

unhcp;1733939 said:


> try flipping the plug around





GMCHD plower;1734407 said:


> What plug?





unhcp;1734495 said:


> headlight harness plug, it plugs into the headlight. Also you should check the park wire and make it is tapped into the truck side harness.


^^^^^what he said.

If you get in there and find that the fisher harness is in fact plugged in, unplug it from the actual headlamp, and flip it upside down, then plug it back in.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1734545 said:


> That's minor, just pull the headlight and find the fisher harness, bing bang boom, plug and play. Easier said then done in this cold weather though...**** sucks. What was it in the shop for, did you get in an accident? If so the harness may have been damaged upon impact, you can get a supplement check from the insurance company with no applied deductible if so.


Yes, I (we) got into an accident, my parents and I were coming back route 9 from snowmobiling about a month ago now, during the first little warm up over a weekend, a uhaul was headed the other way and a sheet of ice lifted up off the top and came down on the front left corner of my truck, needed a fender, hood, bumper, mirror, and a bunch of braces, etc on the insides.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1734624 said:


> Yes, I (we) got into an accident, my parents and I were coming back route 9 from snowmobiling about a month ago now, during the first little warm up over a weekend, a uhaul was headed the other way and a sheet of ice lifted up off the top and came down on the front left corner of my truck, needed a fender, hood, bumper, mirror, and a bunch of braces, etc on the insides.


Chances are the harness got pinched, if not shredded, and they didn't know what to do with it, you may find it's plugged in, but it's damaged, or, the shop just left the OEM one plugged in, and disregarded the Fisher one to save $$ on their end, or, they installed a new Fisher Harness, but did so incorrectly, and it just needs to be flipped over as previously described. If the later in the case, make sure that both the driver's and passengers side are plugged into the headlamp the same way, there will be a small "A" & "B" on either side to keep you oriented. You can always just take it back to the body shop, and tell them to fix it, and submit a supplement invoice to the insurance company as well. If you're up to it, you can change it out on your own, and just submit the receipt to the adjuster, and he'll cut you a check. Deductibles don't apply, so they'll pay you whatever it costs to repair it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Trying to make my way around it right now, looking for the plugs but getting to the back of the headlight is a *****, there's some corrosion on one of the.... relays? Small black box, there's 2 each have 4 small wires plugged into them


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1734688 said:


> Trying to make my way around it right now, looking for the plugs but getting to the back of the headlight is a *****, there's some corrosion on one of the.... relays? Small black box, there's 2 each have 4 small wires plugged into them


Do you have 2 plugs or 3 at the grill...you know what...just text me on my cell, or e-mail me. 766-1562 repoman207 @ gmail


----------



## LawnsInOrder

cricket.....cricket.. 

Well, January's sales were almost exactly half of what we did in December. Odd season but could be a lot worse - here's to a good February. We are gonna try to put some pro wings on the smaller straight blade tomorrow....getting a bit bored and trying something new. We'll see how it works.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

December was all snow

January all ice

Hopefully February is all Sun....... I could live with that 

Well maybe a few storms to ward off boredom.


----------



## allagashpm

Yup jan was slow but I had 2 full plows and some sanding. Got a ton of maintenance work done on equipment and organizing the paperwork/computer side of things. Looks like a further inland storm sat into sunday, potential for a big one weds theyre saying if the temps are right.


----------



## Maine_Train

I was watching the Weather Channel earlier tonight, and it looks like "Maximus" (not the Russell Crowe one) will go closer to Boston. Maybe York County could get some snow out of that. On WC's maps, "Niko" looked like it might throw some snow on more parts of Maine. At least I think it was Niko; might be another one after that. 

Right now, Weather Underground is calling for 100% chance of snow for my area on Wed. (02/05), beginning after midnight Tuesday, with 5"-8" possible, and less than an inch Wed. night. That daytime accumulation might get interesting.

Do they come up with the names for these storms using _Scrabble_ tiles, or a dartboard, or what?


----------



## Ray

> Do they come up with the names for these storms using Scrabble tiles, or a dartboard, or what?


The Weather Channel decided that names for winter storms would be a good idea. According to weather.com's Tom Niziol, another reason naming winter storms is that "A storm with a name takes on a personality all its own, which adds to awareness." So in other words just some geeks with nothing better to do then come up with stupid names!


----------



## Mick76

Wunderground is now calling for 3-5 in L/A for weds.... that's HALF of what they were saying 2 days ago......I bet it goes out to sea completely


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mick76;1744094 said:


> Wunderground is now calling for 3-5 in L/A for weds.... that's HALF of what they were saying 2 days ago......I bet it goes out to sea completely


I've been saying that with the last few storms, kind of like bidding $1 on the price is right


----------



## allagashpm

Looks like this one will be decent, havent watched the weather today though. Computer models are suggesting sun/mon could be a huge storm..too early obviously but my fiance is convinced it will be like Nemo. We'll see


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1746246 said:


> Looks like this one will be decent, havent watched the weather today though. Computer models are suggesting sun/mon could be a huge storm..too early obviously but my fiance is convinced it will be like Nemo. We'll see


Ch6 said some computer models have it out to sea.


----------



## allagashpm

I wouldn't be surprised. They post this stuff on facebook to get people to comment on it and get worked up. The model they posted looked pretty gnarly if it doesn't


----------



## kev51277

allagashpm;1746251 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. They post this stuff on facebook to get people to comment on it and get worked up. The model they posted looked pretty gnarly if it doesn't


What site was the model on ? I wanna check it out


----------



## mercer_me

It sounds like we will be getting 4 to 8 inches in my area. I just started cutting wood and it's pretty easy walking right now in the woods so, I'm hoping we don't get to much.


----------



## unhcp

Looks like a good one!


----------



## allagashpm




----------



## allagashpm

I should mention I don't really know what all the colors mean. Pink/purple = bad


----------



## allagashpm

Well I'm gonna hook up the plow and load the ballast while its nice out...if it blows out to sea you'll know who to blame.


----------



## Mems

Depending on temp the usual classification is a 10:1 ratio for wet/semi wet snow ie closer to the freezing mark. Lighter snow can get up to 15 or 20:1 depending on how cold it is. Not freezing on the ground per se but what the temp is a few thousand feet up where the storm actually manifests. This being said, the gauge on the bottom shows the amount of precip in inches. So most of Maine is in the .5" area which would amount to right around 5-10 inches of snow.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1746523 said:


> Well I'm gonna hook up the plow and load the ballast while its nice out...if it blows out to sea you'll know who to blame.


You can blame me to I just hooked the plow up on the Tundra.


----------



## Maine_Train

allagashpm;1746523 said:


> ...if it blows out to sea you'll know who to blame.


I'll share the blame, because mine's hooked up, too. It has a parasitic draw somewhere, so I'd been leaving it on the charger rather than mess around with the plugs in cold weather. Decided to unplug it this afternoon, so snow wouldn't get under the hood tonight, and discovered there was ice in the bottom of one of the plugs. Maybe a ¼" or less, but gave all six halves a shot of WD40, just on general principles.
Picked up four more bags of sand this afternoon, and gassed up the truck and the snow thrower.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

8-9 here....not bad....light and fluffy....good timing....best storm for us this season as far as no complaints and quickest cleanup! Nice when it works out.


----------



## mercer_me

I got about a foot at my house in Norridgewock but, in Belgrade it was a little less at eight inches. It was wicked light and fluffy and pushed very easily.


----------



## unhcp

LawnsInOrder;1748724 said:


> 8-9 here....not bad....light and fluffy....good timing....best storm for us this season as far as no complaints and quickest cleanup! Nice when it works out.


I second that


----------



## allagashpm

Good to hear. We had maybe 8-10. Not much drifting which was nice.


----------



## plowguy43

Same around here, easy clean up, easy push. Got my Saltdogg TGS07 hooked up and it works awesome. Loving the setup now.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1749268 said:


> Same around here, easy clean up, easy push. Got my Saltdogg TGS07 hooked up and it works awesome. Loving the setup now.


Let us know how you like it, I'm looking for one of those, or a cheap vbox before next season


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1749268 said:


> Same around here, easy clean up, easy push. Got my Saltdogg TGS07 hooked up and it works awesome. Loving the setup now.


How much sanding do you do? Is that for the bank properties or just your own? Any problems backing up with it sticking off the back? Pics!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Personally, I think a vbox is going to be better in the long run. You can buy a decent used one for close to same price as a tailgate. Once you get one, you'll be wanting to add the service to more clients, soon you will be running out of material so fast it's nuts.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1749811 said:


> Personally, I think a vbox is going to be better in the long run. You can buy a decent used one for close to same price as a tailgate. Once you get one, you'll be wanting to add the service to more clients, soon you will be running out of material so fast it's nuts.


I hear ya..the end of this season that's what I'll be looking for. I'm thinking a downeaster stainless since they are right up the road but I love the poly casters. Not sure if I would get the stainless motor in elec or not..any input? Theres always something you need to buy


----------



## jrs.landscaping

My vote would be electric poly caster, we have one and love it. Unless you can go live hydraulic that's my vote...........


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1749270 said:


> Let us know how you like it, I'm looking for one of those, or a cheap vbox before next season





allagashpm;1749303 said:


> How much sanding do you do? Is that for the bank properties or just your own? Any problems backing up with it sticking off the back? Pics!


I'm loving it. I bought it unsure of if it would spread straight sand, but after was mentioned earlier in this thread and what I saw on youtube I gave it a shot. I loaded it up with screened sand and it worked flawlessly. I only use it for my bank properties and got it because they've been asking for more and more sanding lately (more properties are being listed by realtors and they don't want slip and fall claims - they had one years ago before I was plowing).

I bought it used from a member on here for a great deal. I personally need the bed of the truck to be empty during the season so the tailgate made the most sense to me. I put a bedfull of sand in the back, and after 2 or so driveways I'll re-load the spreader. If I were doing this for residentials, etc. - I'd go with a V-box since it can handle an entire load of sand and not need you to stop and re-load.

Since I'm not really on a time crunch and need the bed, it works for me. I didn't want to take a chance spending over $1,000-$2,000 on a 5-6year old Vbox just to have problems. But as mentioned, I'd definitely get a Polycaster if I were getting a Vbox.


----------



## Dewey

I've had a Fisher Stainless Since "99" it has a 8.5 Briggs
I really haven't much for problems..... I preasure wash it every spring, Oil the Chains and Fluid Film the Engine.... I spread about 150 yds of sand salt mix per year....
The only thing I've had to do is replace the bed chain, muffler on the motor, rebuilt the carb last year and replaced a few bearings....... It has always started with no problems....
I guess one thing I will mention one guy I know has a polly spreader and it came un-hooked and fell off the truck.... pretty much totaled it....
I hate to say it ,but the same thing happened to me and all it did was bend the spinner shaft.....My vote is for Stainless !!!ussmileyflag


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mine is gas motor, hydraulic powered and I love it. Never used an electric but this thing has so much power with only a 5 hp engine and no troubles at all!


----------



## allagashpm

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4320118156.html



GMCHD plower;1732412 said:


> Maybe a little something this weekend, everyone take everything apart!
> 
> On a side note, if anyone hears of or sees either an equipment trailer (20ft) without a dovetail, or a gooseneck (24-26ft) for sale throw it up here please. Looking for one or the other around $2500-3500


Not sure if this meets your needs but stumbled upon this.


----------



## allagashpm

I have heard good things about both. I think I would have an easier time unloading and loading the poly caster out of the truck, plus the lighter weight would mean more for material. That's great the bank is having you sand every bit helps pay the bills! 
Looking at 1-3 tonight they're saying for Southern ish. We will see! Thanks for the feedbck on the spreaders


----------



## Ray

I have the TSG03 which is smaller then the 07 but I only have a couple of people that want sand. I have used both gas and electric vbox's and if I was going with a vbox again it would be electric. I never had a problem with the electric as I did with gas.


----------



## mercer_me

Do any of you guys have any idea how much a Blizzard 7600LT 7.5' in good shape would be worth? I found a 2008 Tundra with a Blizzard 7600LT on it and I were to buy it, I would sell the Blizzard and buy a Fisher. Also, how much of the truck side wiring is the same between the Fisher and Blizzard? Thanks for any help you guys can offer!


----------



## plowguy43

I'd just run it Will, around here a blizzard isn't going to sell for much if it even sells. If its newer, I'd say the $1500 range as a complete package. If its not a Fisher, people don't really want them used. I'd run it and make money with it, you'll probably like it - everything I've seen is the Blizzard is one of the best scraping plows and are built well.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1752473 said:


> I'd just run it Will, around here a blizzard isn't going to sell for much if it even sells. If its newer, I'd say the $1500 range as a complete package. If its not a Fisher, people don't really want them used. I'd run it and make money with it, you'll probably like it - everything I've seen is the Blizzard is one of the best scraping plows and are built well.


Thanks for the input Bobby. I'm not real serious about this truck, I talked to the guy some more and it only has a 4.7. I know the 4.7 is a good reliable engine but, I want my next truck to not necessarily be my dream truck but, at least basically what I want and I want a 5.7. I don't think I would like the trip blade either since I plow all gravel and I like to plow out across my field at my house. The scraping really isn't that important to me because of the gravel driveways. But, I'm going to think about it some more.


----------



## Mick76

Would someone please stop doing the snow dance...thank you


----------



## Mick76

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/p75x225/1901975_740978009254999_462976725_n.jpg


----------



## GMCHD plower

I don't want it either! I'm supposed to be headed north friday to go riding!


----------



## unhcp

I do a snow dance everyday, this is the plowsite you knowThumbs Up


----------



## MSS Mow

Mick76;1753824 said:


> Would someone please stop doing the snow dance...thank you


Oh quit yer whining! Some of us still have to plow snow for a living!!


----------



## Maine_Train

I used to say I'd like snow as long as it would stay the hell off my property and off of roads where I wanted to drive, and only fall where somebody wanted it, like ski slopes and such.

When I can _make_ some money from it, that's different.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

MSS Mow;1754317 said:


> Oh quit yer whining! Some of us still have to plow snow for a living!!


THANK YOU!! Ya, I enjoy getting all ready and then when it's all over talking about stories. But DURING the storm kinda sucks - I get bored very fast! By anyways, helps pay the bills and keeps us busy. Me and one of the guys got the wings put on the small plow today - pretty excited to see how much better it will be. Tried it out a bit on my own driveway and really seemed to clean up nice!! A 6 inch snowfall would be nice, but really not excited about much more - probably be wet and messy here on the coast.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I agree with the getting bored, after the three hours I'm ready for it to be over. We're either getting a foot or 3" with heavy rain......

Yay :/


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1755081 said:


> THANK YOU!! Ya, I enjoy getting all ready and then when it's all over talking about stories. But DURING the storm kinda sucks - I get bored very fast! By anyways, helps pay the bills and keeps us busy. Me and one of the guys got the wings put on the small plow today - pretty excited to see how much better it will be. Tried it out a bit on my own driveway and really seemed to clean up nice!! A 6 inch snowfall would be nice, but really not excited about much more - probably be wet and messy here on the coast.


If you like the wings this year, dump the plow after the seasons done and get a XLS... YOU'LL LOVE IT!


----------



## Mick76

And for the record, I didn't want snow when I was plowing.... I was all seasonal!.....LOLOLOL


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mick76;1755173 said:


> If you like the wings this year, dump the plow after the seasons done and get a XLS... YOU'LL LOVE IT!


Yes, the idea is to put a new XLS on a third truck next winter. Looking around for a F250 or 350 already - we'll need one by April anyways for summertime.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

If any of you guys are running low on salt buy now, we were just informed by international they are OUT and will be three weeks before next delivery. Just a heads up guys.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Woah, that sux.....might be messy and icy next week by the looks as well. We got some more mixed up two weeks ago that should last us (barring another ice storm). I'll call up Maine Salt and make sure we can get a load next week if needed.


----------



## mercer_me

The town refilled the salt shed with sand/salt. They gave us a 5:1 mix this time. The 5:1 helps melt out the roads a lot quicker than the 10:1 we had before.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We got one of the last loads from the pier,we have over 26 ton stockpiled, hopefully that goes until the end of March..........


----------



## allagashpm

jrs.landscaping;1756182 said:


> We got one of the last loads from the pier,we have over 26 ton stockpiled, hopefully that goes until the end of March..........


Do you mix w sand or just straight salt? Prices will be crazy next year.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1756250 said:


> Do you mix w sand or just straight salt? Prices will be crazy next year.


Straight salt, we had mix but that is gone and we won't be mixing any more until we know we can get more.  Regular paying commercials come before people calling for driveways.


----------



## Mick76

Looks like its going to be the heavy wet crap as well.. oh well, stay safe and make lots of payup all


----------



## Mick76

Kevin, You definatly have to mix your own stockpile next year.... you'll save tons $$$$


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup, giving us 4-9 with trace of icing on the coast here...gonna be a mess....but looking forward to trying out the the pro wings....be safe....

For you guys that stock pile your own, what do you mix it at?


----------



## Dewey

Ditto on the mix your own stockpile !!!!


----------



## plowguy43

This is going to be perfect. If we get as much as they say I'll be able to shovel some roofs again. Added on another few properties all close to each other for once as well. Bring it on February.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Nope...all tired of it....time for winter to be over...lol =D


----------



## allagashpm

Definitely doing some roofs after this one. Its mixing now, gonna be heavy we aleeady have about 6-8 I'd say. Stay safe everyone and good luck!


----------



## PlowMan03

I know one thing I am going to invest in next year is......A v plow for this wet heavy crap lol. Trying to push wet snow up hill with a straight blade isn't fun. Tried to drive up and push it down hill didn't work since there was ice underneath


----------



## bealaddison

Can anyone help a fellow Mainer out? I'm looking to put an 8'6" Fisher V-Plow on my 2009 Silverado 2500hd Crew Cab with Duramax. Does anyone have a parts list or can tell me what I need to pull this off? Obviously the Fisher website is of no use because they do not recommend this plow for this truck. However, I see plenty of them around, so I know its possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

BTW, what did we end up with for accumulations last night? I'm in Mexico working on a drill rig and am missing out on the snow right now!!


----------



## unhcp

bealaddison;1757823 said:


> Can anyone help a fellow Mainer out? I'm looking to put an 8'6" Fisher V-Plow on my 2009 Silverado 2500hd Crew Cab with Duramax. Does anyone have a parts list or can tell me what I need to pull this off? Obviously the Fisher website is of no use because they do not recommend this plow for this truck. However, I see plenty of them around, so I know its possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> BTW, what did we end up with for accumulations last night? I'm in Mexico working on a drill rig and am missing out on the snow right now!!


do you have a plow setup on the truck now?


----------



## plowguy43

PlowMan03;1757698 said:


> I know one thing I am going to invest in next year is......A v plow for this wet heavy crap lol. Trying to push wet snow up hill with a straight blade isn't fun. Tried to drive up and push it down hill didn't work since there was ice underneath


Completely agree- I have a V plow and was working the truck pretty good this morning. I couldn't imagine having to plow this with a straight blade unless you were plowing with the storm throughout the night.


----------



## allagashpm

Another thing w the v that really helps is to do your first pass with it on a decent sized driveway so you dont have one side thats a massive windrow they're both manageable. We got 8-10 in harpswell and its been crazy I've already cut down 3 birch blocking driveways. Ton of ice out here.


----------



## PlowMan03

plowguy43;1758014 said:


> Completely agree- I have a V plow and was working the truck pretty good this morning. I couldn't imagine having to plow this with a straight blade unless you were plowing with the storm throughout the night.


I went out last night just as it was switching over to sleet/rain and did a couple of my driveways that have hills, all my other driveways are down hill or flat luckly


----------



## Maine_Train

By the time I got out to clear the driveway yesterday, it was turning wet. I never remember to measure how much we got, I just start plowin'. Threw a bunch of it around with the blower (good test for the new Husqvarna), and finished plowing just in time for La Wife to go pick up a pizza. The "ice pellets" started around the time I came back inside.
The wind picked up last night before I started throwing sand. Sometimes ya gotta hold the scoop upwind of where you want the sand to actually be. 
The temperature was apparently a little higher around here than other parts of the state, holding at 33.1° F. since last night, so we haven't had a lot of problems with ice. (Not yet, anyway.)

I think last night Weather Underground was saying snow showers for today. Just looked out and it was snowing; glanced out again and it had stopped. Noticed a few flakes going horizontally in the wind. There was something about maybe another 8"-12" through Saturday or Saturday night, so I think I'll get back out there and do some cleanup.


----------



## bealaddison

unhcp;1757984 said:


> do you have a plow setup on the truck now?


No...I do not have a plow on the truck at this time. Starting from scratch.


----------



## unhcp

bealaddison;1758406 said:


> No...I do not have a plow on the truck at this time. Starting from scratch.


ok so you need push plates 
# 7169

Wiring
#42014 -power
#28587 - control
#29070-1 - module
#29400-5 - light kit

Plus a controller

I have all the stuff if you want it


----------



## bealaddison

unhcp;1758414 said:


> ok so you need push plates
> # 7169
> 
> Wiring
> #42014 -power
> #28587 - control
> #29070-1 - module
> #29400-5 - light kit
> 
> Plus a controller
> 
> I have all the stuff if you want it


New or used? Could you PM me a price? Also looks like you are in NH?


----------



## unhcp

bealaddison;1758420 said:


> New or used? Could you PM me a price? Also looks like you are in NH?


used, i can ship or pickup

I can't pm you because your a junior member, maybe you can message me?


----------



## Dewey

It took me 5 hrs longer to plow this storm !!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

I've had enough plowing for one storm. I plowed and sanded for 25 hours with only a couple short breaks. Then I plowed my driveways for a couple more hours. I'm just glad I some how managed not to get stuck. I know one thing, I want a V plow for this heavy snow. Sounds like I'll be out most of the night tomorrow night to.


----------



## bealaddison

unhcp;1758423 said:


> used, i can ship or pickup
> 
> I can't pm you because your a junior member, maybe you can message me?


Message sent.


----------



## allagashpm

My area is looking at 8-12 tonight. Stay safe fellas im heading out now to push stuff back and do roofs


----------



## Mems

I think the general consensus is is Vplows are the ****. I can say that I will have one on my truck next year, hopefully find a whopping deal over the summer to make it feasible. Regardless, with the way I plow (after getting out of work usually) this storm was a prime example of why I need one. 

Once I got out, I did half of my drives with minimal problems as it had all but stopped everything. It was clear as day. And then, the rain came. And it rained a solid 1.5 hours here and gave me quite a mess to clean up. Also, on the docket will be some sort of sander, not only for the weight but the abilities not to get stuck as easy either. Luckily I was able to unstick myself a few times with just some bagged sand during the night. 

I wanted to stay small and easy but true to form, if you want to do it right and do it as a side job, then you gotta pay to stay in the biz. Good luck tonight everyone, sounds like you downeast guys are gonna be in for it. Not sure where you're gonna put all this snow.


----------



## Mick76

Anyone have a snow total so far in/around L/A? Im too lazy to go back on noaa and add it all up........just curious


----------



## Mems

Im looking for the same ^

Edit found this. Not a lot of info but it has Auburn. http://www.wmtw.com/weather/snowfall-totals-see-how-much-fell-across-maine/24480848


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Stay safe out there guys, some places are looking at gusts of 50+ and 8+"..........


----------



## Mick76

Thanks I was looking for the season totals so far... I could go to the site I used for when I was plowing but really don't want to take the time to add it all up http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## Ray

Done south here we are supposed to get 1 to 2 this afternoon with 3 to 5 overnight. I know I wouldn't have survived that last storm without my vee plow!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

What a mess this last one...only about 5 inches then rained for 6 hours off and on....sold slush and now ice banks everywhere. Now we're getting 12-18 in 12 hours?? This sux hahha. Last storm got stuck once, locked myself out of the truck once, other guy plowed a deer down the road, and blew a tire on the tractor/loader - other than that is was uneventful!!! hahha.

Where is MSSMOW at?? He's gonna get clobbered!!!! The wind and drifting is what's gonna be tough!


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1760100 said:


> What a mess this last one...only about 5 inches then rained for 6 hours off and on....sold slush and now ice banks everywhere. Now we're getting 12-18 in 12 hours?? This sux hahha. Last storm got stuck once, locked myself out of the truck once, other guy plowed a deer down the road, and blew a tire on the tractor/loader - other than that is was uneventful!!! hahha.
> 
> Where is MSSMOW at?? He's gonna get clobbered!!!! The wind and drifting is what's gonna be tough!


Expecting up to 2 feet here!!! And with the wind blowing 30-40mph!! Can you say BLIZZARD!!!! I'm not complaining though!! It's work. And it being on a Saturday night/Sunday morning couldn't be any more perfect timing!!


----------



## ddb maine

Well, what a winter.. holy hell. The brake pads in the dump truck have had just about enough. This last one was 38 hours straight and I didn't do any seasonals or sanding.

Are there any guys down in york county looking to pick up some properties?
I'm moving out of state March 1 for work and will need to get everything setup before then. Figured this was as good a place as any to find someone.
I've got 40 residentials, 2 roads, and a municipal contract.


----------



## allagashpm

Well turned out to be a bust down here. Got about 3-5. Im plowing and when looking at my banks from the othr day im glad it wasnt more. Enough to make money though on a nice Sunday. My dad is in bar harbor said they got almost 2 feet. ..probably wont be hearing from lawns in order any time soon!


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 3 inches in my area. I'm not complaining, I need to push some banks back today.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes this last storm was definitely a great reminder why I can't go back to a straight or expandable plow. Even in V, my truck was working pretty hard and even got stopped a few times on longer uphill pushes. This stuff was like cement. I'd get going and it wouldn't roll off the plow well and eventually build up and pack down.

Here is a few pics of a property I take care of, had to get out and snap a few.


----------



## PlowMan03

allagashpm;1760613 said:


> Well turned out to be a bust down here. Got about 3-5. Im plowing and when looking at my banks from the othr day im glad it wasnt more. Enough to make money though on a nice Sunday. My dad is in bar harbor said they got almost 2 feet. ..probably wont be hearing from lawns in order any time soon!


We got maybe 12" hard to tell with all the drifting. Lawns and I are about an hour away from bar harbor


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We got about an inch............ enough to make a mess and plow.


----------



## unhcp

ddb maine;1760295 said:


> Well, what a winter.. holy hell. The brake pads in the dump truck have had just about enough. This last one was 38 hours straight and I didn't do any seasonals or sanding.
> 
> Are there any guys down in york county looking to pick up some properties?
> I'm moving out of state March 1 for work and will need to get everything setup before then. Figured this was as good a place as any to find someone.
> I've got 40 residentials, 2 roads, and a municipal contract.


Pm sent last night


----------



## mercer_me

I went out plowing on a local lake with a buddy of mine today with his truck. Talk about fun, we had two trucks and had one in front of the other like they do on the interstate. I wish I had taken a few pictures. You can really get the snow to fly when you are cruising along down the lake. There is about three feet of ice on the lake we was on. I won't plow on the ice with my own truck though because I'm scared about hitting a soft spot but, in somebody else's truck it's a pretty good time.


----------



## Maine_Train

We got maybe 9-10" around here, according to weatherstreet.com. US Rt. 1 was pretty much clear and dry where I was this afternoon. One other state road had some kinda nasty drifting in one place, but otherwise the travel wasn't bad. 
Could have done without some of the other drivers who felt the need to be out tooling around on the roads, but other than that, a good chance to get some plowing done at a place several towns away from where I live. _Vroooooom_ . . . Thumbs Up


----------



## allagashpm

Truck looks great. Glad to hear your 7.3 struggled a bit...I was too and I was wondering if I would be if I had a diesel. Kevin mannix just said were looking at another one tues into weds. Coastal is 4-8, inland 3-6, northern 2-4. Gas up and get some rest!


----------



## Ray

Truck looks good but would look even better with a VXF.


----------



## plowguy43

Ray;1762176 said:


> Truck looks good but would look even better with a VXF.


Thanks! Yeah I've thought about it a few times, but this plow is now 3 seasons old and hasn't given me a single problem except a hose coming loose one storm (knock on wood). That I'm at that point where I'm nervous about changing as I may get a lemon when I had a reliable plow.

Plus I did just buy some wings for it, still trying to get that all sorted out


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1762032 said:


> Truck looks great. Glad to hear your 7.3 struggled a bit...I was too and I was wondering if I would be if I had a diesel. Kevin mannix just said were looking at another one tues into weds. Coastal is 4-8, inland 3-6, northern 2-4. Gas up and get some rest!


Thanks for the compliment!

Yup hearing the same thing and very happy LOL. Season is coming to an end, I'll take a storm every other day at this point 

But yes she struggled on the uphill drives. The bed is full of 1 1/2yards of sand, plus the spreader so its a tank right now. But it still was getting stopped uphill pushing this stuff. Ended up dropping the plow, then raising it again a few inches to get through it. Other than that though, she pushed the rest with ease.


----------



## allagashpm

Well I bit the bullet today and got some new rubber. got the duratracs in 265/70/17. my other tires were nitto crosstek 285/70/17 and have been terrible this winter. They still have decent tread so I will swap them out come early summer probably. I am hoping the duratracs are as good as everyone says. For those that are running them in load range E what psi are you at? my fronts are 75 and my rear is 80, feels pretty good so far with the plow on and 1200 lbs against the tail gate. had to take the plow off to get the tires mounted so I got a wash too, here's a fresh pic. be safe everyone, should be over early so we won't have to rush around too much.


----------



## PlowMan03

I too have been thinking about getting a set of duratracs for my truck as well. Have had good luck with the general grabbers I have now, just want something different. Have found a set on line for $830 with free shipping. I too am wondering how everyone like them


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

plowguy43;1762288 said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Yup hearing the same thing and very happy LOL. Season is coming to an end, I'll take a storm every other day at this point
> 
> But yes she struggled on the uphill drives. The bed is full of 1 1/2yards of sand, plus the spreader so its a tank right now. But it still was getting stopped uphill pushing this stuff. Ended up dropping the plow, then raising it again a few inches to get through it. Other than that though, she pushed the rest with ease.


Plowguy can you corner with the 9.6ft plow on your crew cab and not run through snow piles? I know I'm not from maine but this is a good thread with lots of good info on it!


----------



## Dewey

I took my ('2" Boss Vee and welded 10 " to each side Solved my problems running through the banks !!!!


----------



## plowguy43

Hegartydirtwork;1763886 said:


> Plowguy can you corner with the 9.6ft plow on your crew cab and not run through snow piles? I know I'm not from maine but this is a good thread with lots of good info on it!


No I don't run through piles but this truck doesn't turn on a dime either. When I had it on my 99 ram it did turn much tighter and would bust through every once and awhile. The wings I just got were made for the plow and will add nearly 2 feet to it so I shouldn't run through it again lol


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1763662 said:


> Well I bit the bullet today and got some new rubber. got the duratracs in 265/70/17. my other tires were nitto crosstek 285/70/17 and have been terrible this winter. They still have decent tread so I will swap them out come early summer probably. I am hoping the duratracs are as good as everyone says. For those that are running them in load range E what psi are you at? my fronts are 75 and my rear is 80, feels pretty good so far with the plow on and 1200 lbs against the tail gate. had to take the plow off to get the tires mounted so I got a wash too, here's a fresh pic. be safe everyone, should be over early so we won't have to rush around too much.


Truck looks so mean! I think you'll love the new tires. I believe my fierce attitudes have the same tread design with less siping and they've been great this season(315's)


----------



## mercer_me

I have Duratracs on my Chevy and my Dad has Duratracs on his Tundra and they are great on both trucks. I love them, they good good traction and they seem to ride good as well.


----------



## 06Sierra

My duratracs are about half worn and they grip just as good now as when they were now. I will be looking for a 3/4 ton this summer. It won't leave the lot with out a set on it.


----------



## MSS Mow

I've got Duratracs on both trucks and my old man has them on his. We love them.


----------



## Mick76

Not much chatter going on here guys.... you must all be burnt out from all the snow/ice.....


----------



## kev51277

you picked a good year to get out of it lol Holy snow balls Batman!!!!!!


----------



## allagashpm

Thanks for the compliment on the truck and the feedback on the duratracs. After plowing with them I feel like I'm driving a completely different truck. I'm able to stack higher and push back further. the traction is awesome. I was driving up drives in 2wd that I struggled with in 4 with the old tires. I am glad to hear that they still have good traction as they wear, I was concerned about that as any new tire is awesome for the first 5-10k. I did still manage to get stuck, however it was driver error and had I had my old tires I would have needed a wrecker. did roofs all day yesterday, plus got two plows in...crazy that I plowed 3 inches at 4 am then was out doing roofs in a tshirt at noon. looks like next week that cold air is moving back in so who knows. enjoy your weekend guys its gonna be beautiful tomorrow.
here's a pic from a roof yesterday..2 foot drifts on most of it, but its not so bad when you've got a view


----------



## Maine_Train

I did one plowing/shoveling job yesterday, a place about 25 miles from my home. The power angle crapped out right after I made the last push, but the blade was up, so I was able to drive home okay. Got back to the ranch before discovering the plow wouldn't lift, either, which I suspected might be the case. 
At first I thought it was a hydraulic problem, but then I traced it to an electrical glitch, and fixed that. Not bad for a guy with just an adjustable wrench and no real mechanical/electrical/hydraulic knowledge. 

Other than that, just some roof-raking at my own place this morning, to put a stop to a drip in the vent over the kitchen stove. Ah, the joys of home ownership. (_Not._) At least it only took a few pulls with the rake to relieve the problem.

I'm kinda looking forward to getting back to my "real job."


----------



## unhcp

Last I checked we are still behind last year's total snowfall amount but quickly approaching. I am hoping for a few more good storms before we put the blades away, already doing my snow dance for next week.


----------



## Mick76

allagashpm;1767923 said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the truck and the feedback on the duratracs. After plowing with them I feel like I'm driving a completely different truck. I'm able to stack higher and push back further. the traction is awesome. I was driving up drives in 2wd that I struggled with in 4 with the old tires. I am glad to hear that they still have good traction as they wear, I was concerned about that as any new tire is awesome for the first 5-10k. I did still manage to get stuck, however it was driver error and had I had my old tires I would have needed a wrecker. did roofs all day yesterday, plus got two plows in...crazy that I plowed 3 inches at 4 am then was out doing roofs in a tshirt at noon. looks like next week that cold air is moving back in so who knows. enjoy your weekend guys its gonna be beautiful tomorrow.
> here's a pic from a roof yesterday..2 foot drifts on most of it, but its not so bad when you've got a view


Beautiful!!!


----------



## plowguy43

I shoveled a few roofs yesterday as it started to rain. It was like trying to scoop 100lbs of mashed potatoes each time. Nothing was easily pushing off, had to scoop, drag, toss, scoop, drag, toss. Shoulders and back are killing me. I need to head back out on Sunday (hoping a good amount melts by then) to finish up the rest.


----------



## Mick76

You mean this one?


----------



## Maine_Train

Mick76;1768737 said:


> You mean this one?


 "Holy moly!" -- Max Goldman


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Been crazy week - I was on vacation for most of it but the guys did all right. Crazy bunch of storms - hate to come back to this messy weather but glad I can help out next time we get some. Getting kinda low on salt/sand....gotta get a tad more delivered this week to be safe.


----------



## Mick76

LawnsInOrder;1769067 said:


> Been crazy week - I was on vacation for most of it but the guys did all right. Crazy bunch of storms - hate to come back to this messy weather but glad I can help out next time we get some. Getting kinda low on salt/sand....gotta get a tad more delivered this week to be safe.


Did you check with your supplier to see if they even have any to deliver?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya, there are several local guys we use - don't need a lot - maybe another 50 yds or so total mix.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1768737 said:


> You mean this one?


Yup did it myself this time


----------



## mercer_me

This warm weather is raising hell with my roads. It's making the hot top break up and the sides of the roads are getting really soft.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Just talking to another local guy last night and he doesn't mix ANY salt in his sand. Never heard of such a thing....now I'm not sure what he's charging either - just surprised me.


----------



## allagashpm

That doesnt make sense to me either. Could he maybe be buying it premixed and not know it? Unless hes got a heated/closed shed I dont see how it wouldn't be a brick


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya, he has something funky worked out with a guy who does town roads nearby - so I believe it comes from inside a storage barn but still. It could be mixed in and he doesn't know it, but he's been doing it for like 15 years or so, I'd think he'd figure it out by now hahaha. He does mostly resis though so who knows - I've been throwing in a little calcium lately with the real cold temps and that has helped a LOT. It really doesn't take much and makes a big difference. The rain last week really made a mess.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

p.s. I'm not talking about you, Dale....someone else....few towns over....lol =D


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1772346 said:


> Just talking to another local guy last night and he doesn't mix ANY salt in his sand. Never heard of such a thing....now I'm not sure what he's charging either - just surprised me.


How does he not get chunks in his sand?


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;1772373 said:


> p.s. I'm not talking about you, Dale....someone else....few towns over....lol =D


I knew it wasn't me when you said he's been doing it for 15 years lol


----------



## Dewey

I've tried no salt and Will is right your going to have chunks w/o salt !!!


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1772726 said:


> I've tried no salt and Will is right your going to have chunks w/o salt !!!


I have scene sand with out salt mixed in it and there was chucks bigger than the 3 yard loader bucket I was using. Even with salt mixed in you still get some chunks.


----------



## chevy wingman

I mix only 400 lbs of salt from bags to every 18 yards of sand, just enough to keep the sand from freezing. So far have mixed and spread nearly 200 tons of sand without any chunks or freeze ups in my sander....well worth the effort. I see alot of guys around here with froze up spreaders and most of their sand piles unusable.


----------



## allagashpm

Well its still early but kevin mannix said it looks like significant snowfall for monday, especially on the coast. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

chevy wingman;1772898 said:


> I mix only 400 lbs of salt from bags to every 18 yards of sand, just enough to keep the sand from freezing. So far have mixed and spread nearly 200 tons of sand without any chunks or freeze ups in my sander....well worth the effort. I see alot of guys around here with froze up spreaders and most of their sand piles unusable.


Wow, that's not much at all - it really doesn't take a lot to keep it from clumping AS LONG AS you mix it in well and evenly. But on the places with ice build up, we need it a little hotter to melt down through. I think the most of it was 10:1 yards of sand to salt which was pretty decent. Of course during the ice storm and a few other times, had to put down straight salt. Just trying to figure out what works the best. Next season we will try out making a bin box and cover it up that way, might make it a bit easier.


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1772371 said:


> ya, he has something funky worked out with a *guy who does town roads nearby* - so I believe it comes from inside a storage barn but still. It could be mixed in and he doesn't know it, but he's been doing it for like 15 years or so, I'd think he'd figure it out by now hahaha. He does mostly resis though so who knows - I've been throwing in a little calcium lately with the real cold temps and that has helped a LOT. It really doesn't take much and makes a big difference. The rain last week really made a mess.


There is your answer right there. If he's getting sand from someone who does town roads, then it's got salt in it. He just can't "see" it because it's already mixed in. If he actually looked closely, I'm sure he could see some.


----------



## plowguy43

Finally finished shoveling roofs this week. Talk about a pain in the a**. About 6 layers of frozen snow/ice to break through. My back is killing me!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well winters over anyways...


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1774687 said:


> Well winters over anyways...


:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Maine_Train

It ain't over until the rotund female person in the horned helmet has vocalized.









Mother Nature is a sneaky biotch, and she might still have some tricks up her sleeve.


----------



## mercer_me

It's only March 1st, I'm sure we will get a few more storms.


----------



## Maine_Train

Wunderground says light snow around here this Sunday (30% chance), and snow showers (Sat.-Sun.) and light snow (Mon.) next weekend, Mar. 8-9-10.

Also saw something that said February might have been the coldest on record for at least ten cities.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I think thats it for snow, hope everyone got enough! I'm ready to go back to playing in the dirt and get my summer car out and light up the tires!


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1775700 said:


> I think thats it for snow, hope everyone got enough! I'm ready to go back to playing in the dirt and get my summer car out and light up the tires!


zoom zoom.... me too


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1775709 said:


> zoom zoom.... me too


You going to the Coastal Mustang Cruise and track day that Darlings is putting on at Winterport dragway at the end of may?


----------



## Mick76

NEUSWEDE;1775731 said:


> You going to the Coastal Mustang Cruise and track day that Darlings is putting on at Winterport dragway at the end of may?


Not sure... We bought a boat and plan on spending ALOT of time on the water this year as well... you going?


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Mick76;1775742 said:


> Not sure... We bought a boat and plan on spending ALOT of time on the water this year as well... you going?


Yup been tinkering on the motor this winter and want to see what it will lay down and a chance to burn tires I am always there!


----------



## Ray

I know its still aways away but maybe something for the middle of next week.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, it's looking like it could be a messy mix.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm all for more snow as long as it doesn't snow on Friday, Saturday or Sunday. I'm going up to Moose Head on a fishing trip.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Its still a ways out, but weather underground just showed 1-3 Wednesday, 8-12 Wednesday night, and 3-5 Thursday...


----------



## allagashpm

Seems like the temps will be low enough that maybe it wont be the wet heavy bs. This time of year I just push to the very edge of the driveway hopefully the lawns arent too soft


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1781669 said:


> Seems like the temps will be low enough that maybe it wont be the wet heavy bs. This time of year I just push to the very edge of the driveway hopefully the lawns aren't too soft


When I plowed a couple weeks ago the edges of the roads were getting soft and my driveway is a little soft right now. I'll have to pick up on my plow a little when I plow my driveway.


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1781674 said:


> When I plowed a couple weeks ago the edges of the roads were getting soft and my driveway is a little soft right now. I'll have to pick up on my plow a little when I plow my driveway.


Yup love the gravel driveways lol.


----------



## allagashpm

well it still hasn't technically developed, but looks like it will be a good storm for you guys in northern and western maine. coast is looking at 4-8, with a lot of mixing. further inland and north you go the higher the totals, calling for close to 2 feet in some areas where it will be colder. looks like it will be one of those slow movers, coming in mid morning wed and not stopping till mid morning Thursday. I'm sure they'll have a better idea of what its doing tonight, but it should be a good one. good luck and stay safe!


----------



## mercer_me

I had to plow and sand my roads this morning. I'm not looking forward to plowing tomorrow, the roads are wicked rough and the shoulders are extremely soft. I'm sure they will let schools out early about the same time I go to plow so, I will have to deal with buses.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Calling for 10-16" for most of the state... Bring it.


----------



## plowguy43

All of this thawing is going to make for a big mess tomorrow but I'll take it LOL


----------



## mercer_me

It's a steady snow/rain mix hear in Norridgewock, it's not building up at all.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Pouring rain here. Already warned the wife driveway won't be getting plowed unless we get over 8".

Good luck to the guys plowing gravel lots/ driveways.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Snowing pretty good in Bangor, got 1-1.5" so far.


----------



## allagashpm

Still pouring here


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Good luck up there guys with this storm looks like its gonna be a good one im heading up to Mercer on Friday to do some snowmobiling


----------



## allagashpm

So far it looks like a bust for me. We have about a half inch of some frozen mixture. Heading out to check stuff anyways. They've been dropping totals all day yesterday so I shouldnt be surprised. Good luck guys


----------



## Mems

Same. Maybe 3/4" now at 4:45. Hopefully tomorrow brings more snow. Only say that because if it's gonna snow it
Might as well make me money


----------



## PlowMan03

Was a bust for me here in Sedgwick as well. Rained until about midnight then changed to freezing rain and sleet.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got ~8" here them swapped over to sleet/freezing rain, and turned everything into a brick... Now another 2-4 on the way


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, nothing over here - maybe inch but now started snowing again....we might get 1-3 total, but even that's doubtful. Sorry to put you on stand-by for nothing, Dale. Oh well, better to be prepared, than get dumped on and not be able to catch up.


----------



## Dewey

Around here we had about 5" last nite then it turned to rain.....I'ts been snowing all morning with an additional 3-4 so far... Plowing it sux the wet snow underneath is sticking to the plow and it's wet and really heavy...


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm not sure how much we got, at least 10" though. It was light snow and the wind has been blowing hard. I got stuck good today!! My brother came out with his work plow truck, 2013 F350 with a 9.5 XV2. What a plow, truck isn't bad either! That will be my next plow, hopefully for next winter. I'm still not sure what will be pushing it. Either Ford or GMC.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, that's the same plow that I have - love it!! You won't be disappointed. It does use a lot of juice though, so get the best battery out there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1775079 said:


> It's only March 1st, I'm sure we will get a few more storms.


Hey guys hope all is well.not tryin to hijack your thread.But got a couple of question for Mercer.Looking at a newer Tundra and think you got one.Do you like it for snow.Can you put a 7.5 vee on it also a tailgate spreader.Reason is i found a 11and a -12 crewmax 5.7 and drove one and was real impressed plus its a gasser.


----------



## allagashpm

06Sierra;1784698 said:


> I'm not sure how much we got, at least 10" though. It was light snow and the wind has been blowing hard. I got stuck good today!! My brother came out with his work plow truck, 2013 F350 with a 9.5 XV2. What a plow, truck isn't bad either! That will be my next plow, hopefully for next winter. I'm still not sure what will be pushing it. Either Ford or GMC.


I always laugh when I see a xv2 on a chevy..all you can see is the windshield usually. I'm sure they handle it fine but the grill isnt as big as the super duty it just looks funny


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;1785099 said:


> I always laugh when I see a xv2 on a chevy..all you can see is the windshield usually. I'm sure they handle it fine but the grill isnt as big as the super duty it just looks funny


Guy down the road from me has one on a 3/4 Chevy and it always looks buried. I'm telling you, with my F350 loaded with sand and that plow, it barely squats at all! I got timbrens on the rear and it handles awesome!! Love that machine...


----------



## 06Sierra

I really like the super dutys. I have always had gmc, so I have to at least take one for a test drive. I am leaning more towards Ford though. The F350 handled the plow great, hardly any sag at all. I'm impressed with the speed of the xv2. Of course I am comparing it to a 12 year old mm1!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, mine was almost too quick at the beginning but slowed down to a more comfortable speed after I wore it in....but who knows, maybe after I flush it and change the fluid it will be too fast again. Definitely no waiting around...=D


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;1785166 said:


> Guy down the road from me has one on a 3/4 Chevy and it always looks buried. I'm telling you, with my F350 loaded with sand and that plow, it barely squats at all! I got timbrens on the rear and it handles awesome!! Love that machine...


Is it a white extended cab 3/4 ton?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, he's just around the corner at the end of the road, Dale.


----------



## PlowMan03

I believe that is the maintenance man's truck for the high school in town. But you are right the xv2 doesn't look right on it, would look better with an xv instead


----------



## 06Sierra

I windrow one way to minimize drifting. I think the extra blade height would make a big difference. Especially the quarter mile stretch to the road.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, the XV2 really wings the snow High and Back, great for roads. Now if I could get all the resis to cut the trees back a little more it would REALLY help. haha


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1785166 said:


> Guy down the road from me has one on a 3/4 Chevy and it always looks buried. I'm telling you, with my F350 loaded with sand and that plow, it barely squats at all! I got timbrens on the rear and it handles awesome!! Love that machine...


The super duties are hands down the best work trucks. They are built for it I never understand the guys driving a super duty as a grocery getter and complaining about the ride quality. My dentist has a 250 and he *****es all the time. These trucks just take the abuse and are really rugged


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone run a speedcaster 2 spreader? Got an account lined up for next year that will want salt, so looking for a decent first spreader


----------



## Maine_Train

A page or two back, someone mentioned snowmobiling, and it made me think of this. It's not stolen snow removal equipment, but I know you guys don't like thieves any better than I do, so I thought I'd mention it. A very distinctive 2012 Ski-Doo MXZ 800 XRS Turbo was stolen in a burglary in Presque Isle early Friday morning (03/14), and a friend asked me to "put the word out" about it. Apparently the special "wrap" decal on it makes this sled unique. It also has a logo from The Sled Shop on its windshield.

I don't know which of you are from or work/visit in that area, but if you want more info and a photo, send me a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## 06Sierra

You can see a picture of that sled on Presque Isle police department's Facebook page. There was also a helmet, jacket and ski pants stolen at the same time.


----------



## Maine_Train

Okay, I figured the .DOC I received, with the serial number and photo, was probably online somewhere. I checked the dealer's page, and PIPD's Website, but I don't use FB, so never thought to look there. Thanks for the info.

Those sleds retail for about $13K, new. That's more than the price of a lot of the cars and trucks I've owned.


----------



## 06Sierra

The sled has been recovered and one arrested for receiving stolen property. They are still trying to find who stole it though.


----------



## Maine_Train

Excellent; thanks for the update.

Some pretty active thieves have gotten bagged this year, like the guy in MA who had stolen a bunch of Fisher plows, and another nitwit down there who apparently had a "thing" for snow blowers, but there are still a lot of 'em at large.


----------



## 06Sierra

It's kind of stupid to steal a sled with a very unique wrap on it! Apparently there wasn't one within 500 miles like it. 

Some moron stole a van up here last month. He got caught after an off duty officer saw him driving it around a couple days later. The guy led the officer right to his house.


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1785083 said:


> Hey guys hope all is well.not tryin to hijack your thread.But got a couple of question for Mercer.Looking at a newer Tundra and think you got one.Do you like it for snow.Can you put a 7.5 vee on it also a tailgate spreader.Reason is i found a 11and a -12 crewmax 5.7 and drove one and was real impressed plus its a gasser.


My Dad has a 2010 Tundra double cab 4.6 with a 7.5' Fisher. I think a Tundra would handle a 7.5' V plow and a tailgate spreader fine. I saw a forum with a Tundra with an 8'2" Boss VXT and a tailgate spreader on it. This Summer I'm going to be buying a new truck and I'm almost positive it will be a Tundra. I think I'm going to put an 8' Fisher HD on it or possibly a 7.5' Boss V if the price is right.


----------



## Dewey

Go With the Boss Will !!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1786299 said:


> My Dad has a 2010 Tundra double cab 4.6 with a 7.5' Fisher. I think a Tundra would handle a 7.5' V plow and a tailgate spreader fine. I saw a forum with a Tundra with an 8'2" Boss VXT and a tailgate spreader on it. This Summer I'm going to be buying a new truck and I'm almost positive it will be a Tundra. I think I'm going to put an 8' Fisher HD on it or possibly a 7.5' Boss V if the price is right.


Hey Mecer just wanna say thank you answering back much appreciated and goin to go North Carolina for 2010 5.7 crewmax My name is Dennis Mac .thanks again may all you guys have a great rest of your season. and a better summer


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1788101 said:


> Go With the Boss Will !!!!


If I can get a good price on a Boss V plow that's what I'll go with.



DIRISHMAN;1788158 said:


> Hey Mecer just wanna say thank you answering back much appreciated and goin to go North Carolina for 2010 5.7 crewmax My name is Dennis Mac .thanks again may all you guys have a great rest of your season. and a better summer


No problem, glad I could help. If you have any more questions just ask. If I was you I would get Bilstien 5100's and Timbrens for your new Tundra. Post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1788958 said:


> If I can get a good price on a Boss V plow that's what I'll go with.
> 
> No problem, glad I could help. If you have any more questions just ask. If I was you I would get Bilstien 5100's and Timbrens for your new Tundra. Post some pictures when you get it!


No problem if all goes well this is what it is and i think it has bilstien on it TRD edition


----------



## unhcp

Can someone explain to me the draw to the tundra? I don't get it, it gets bad mpg, tows less than the f150 and the payload is also less. Is their something I am missing?


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1788973 said:


> No problem if all goes well this is what it is and I think it has Bilstien on it TRD edition


It appears it has some sort of leveling kit. You obviously can't tell what exactly it is from just looking at that picture. Good luck with it, hope all goes well.



unhcp;1789097 said:


> Can someone explain to me the draw to the tundra? I don't get it, it gets bad mpg, tows less than the F-150 and the payload is also less. Is their something I am missing?


With the stock tires on my Dad's 4.6 Tundra he has gotten up to 20mpg. I'm not sure what the exact towing capacity on it but, I have hauled my Chevy 1500 behind my Dad's Tundra and it did good, it had plenty of power and the truck handles the weight very well. We have also hauled 1500lb of lime in the back body and you couldn't even tell it was back there. The Tundra also rides really well, a lot better than my Chevy. Tundras also handle plows really well, better than Ford, Dodge, and GM 1/2 tons IMO. I also like the interior better than the other new 1/2 tons.


----------



## plowguy43

Buddy of mine traded his in after 2 weeks because the crewmax 5.7 couldn't break 10mpg around town. Same guy who had the 08 F350 crew I've posted before. They aren't bad trucks overall, but besides the drivetrain they really aren't as nice as Ford/Dodge half tons. There is a guy in Windham running a 7.5V plow and polycaster in the bed.


----------



## allagashpm

Anyone go out today? We got about 2 inches of slop...might throw the plow on and clean up the ends of some drives before it freezes, but it'll probably just make a mess.


----------



## Dewey

Almost went out at 6.... We had bout 3" but it's raining and disappearing


----------



## 06Sierra

About 6 inches up here. It may change to rain, so I'm not touching my driveway until tomorrow.


----------



## mercer_me

We got 12" of heavy wet snow and then some sleet and rain on top of that. I got the Tundra stuck and had to get pulled out. I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## Ray

We had 4", changed to rain and then melted off when the sun came out.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It was all rain here....did a little salt/sanding. Small one moving through this evening - few inches maybe. Then possibility of a real cocker mid week, it sounds.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1790223 said:


> It was all rain here....did a little salt/sanding. Small one moving through this evening - few inches maybe. Then possibility of a real cocker mid week, it sounds.


That's what I've been hearing as well.


----------



## plowguy43

This time of the year is the worst, pot holes the size of canyons, puddles the size of lakes, and plowing mud.


----------



## PlowMan03

Been hearing that it's going to be cold enough that the ground should be hard......I hope lol


----------



## mercer_me

Just starting to spit snow hear in Norridgewock. I imagine I'll be headed out sanding shortly.

Really hoping this storm on Wednesday goes out to sea. I'm just about out of room to put snow at my house and my driveway is starting to get soft.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Alright Hancock/Washington counties....last one of the season. Be safe!! The end is in sight =D


----------



## PlowMan03

Going to be in the mid 40s this weekend


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1791446 said:


> Going to be in the mid 40s this weekend


Should be good ice fishing weather then. I'm off to Florida next week and I'm hoping to do some ice fishing when I get home. The lake I fish is a Class A lake and is open year round to open water and ice fishing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just popping in to say good luck with the storm headed your way in a day or two.According to our top weather guy you guys may 8-16 depending on the severe winds 30-45mph...yikes good luck guys stay safe hope all goes well


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1791224 said:


> Alright Hancock/Washington counties....last one of the season. Be safe!! The end is in sight =D


The bullseye is right on my back for this storm! Can't really say that I want a blizzard to close out my season. But I guess it is what it is. Expecting a foot or more here.


----------



## mercer_me

It sounds like we are only going to get around an inch. I'm pretty happy about that. Good luck tomorrow Dean, stay safe!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'll take 6-8, but not much more than that I'll bet. STILL it's the winds that are really going to suck. Got a feeling we'll plow the same ones over and over to keep the drifting to a minimum. Some local roads could be pretty bad with drifts. Take it easy.


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;1791735 said:


> I'll take 6-8, but not much more than that I'll bet. STILL it's the winds that are really going to suck. Got a feeling we'll plow the same ones over and over to keep the drifting to a minimum. Some local roads could be pretty bad with drifts. Take it easy.


I will agree with you there. Plowing with all the wind is going to suck. Hopefully I will be able to get one of my driveways open that drifts pretty good lol


----------



## allagashpm

sounds like my area won't get too much, but it's hard to predict a storm of this size. 50-100 miles east or west has a huge effect on totals. I'll still hook up the plow and get up tomorrow morning just in case. Storms this time of year are just a PITA, since a lot of my properties are empty I won't plow unless its 6+. Then I get the calls from the old ladies saying it'll melt don't bother. People are tired of paying, and I'm ready to start clean ups! For you guys down east, be careful it sounds like it could be pretty bad. Good luck


----------



## LawnsInOrder

If you need a hand, Dale, you know how to find me....we'll give her the ol' XV2 action and see how she likes it. =D


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;1791867 said:


> If you need a hand, Dale, you know how to find me....we'll give her the ol' XV2 action and see how she likes it. =D


Thanks Jason. I will keep that in mind if I need you


----------



## NEUSWEDE

You guys in eastern maine can keep it. I am glad we are not getting much. Everything off pavement is soft would just be a nightmare. Come on spring, need the snow to melt and can get back digging and playing with the summer toys!


----------



## GMCHD plower

I've heard 1-3", 3-6", and 5-8" for Bangor, so obviously they don't have a clue... I'm ready for cutting grass and making hay.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

This is from Caribou NWS: "**Blizzard conditions are expected over Washington County as well as Hancock County. Whiteouts with roads becoming impassable are possible especially this afternoon. Snow drifts could be as high as 5 feet!".....

sayyyyy WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Good luck guys, nothing down here but wind.


----------



## PlowMan03

Been snowing here since 8 this morning, might have an inch on the ground. It's almost stopped think I might go out and take plow off and the weight out of the truck maybe it will snow harder then


----------



## mercer_me

The wind is blowing like hell hear but, it hasn't snowed at all. Good luck to you guys that are getting blizzard conditions, stay safe.


----------



## PlowMan03

All done snowing here. Wind is still blowing like hell as well. Going to take the plow off and the weight out of the truck tomorrow


----------



## plowguy43

Nothing Here Either, just wind. I'm thinking this was the last Hurrah of the season! It was definitely a good one, no complaints here.

Figured I'd let you guys all know, I just started working with a local insurance agency as an Insurance Agent serving Maine/NH/Mass. I'll be licensed in the next few weeks and will be writing Home, Auto, and Business insurance policies (Yes plowing, landscape, hardscape, excavating, etc. business as well), so if any of you would like me to see if I can get you some better rates - feel free to reach out to me through PM or my email - [email protected]

I think once the thaw starts we should all meet up in either Augusta or Buffalo Wild Wings Auburn (love that place).


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1792689 said:


> Nothing Here Either, just wind. I'm thinking this was the last Hurrah of the season! It was definitely a good one, no complaints here.
> 
> Figured I'd let you guys all know, I just started working with a local insurance agency as an Insurance Agent serving Maine/NH/Mass. I'll be licensed in the next few weeks and will be writing Home, Auto, and Business insurance policies (Yes plowing, landscape, hardscape, excavating, etc. business as well), so if any of you would like me to see if I can get you some better rates - feel free to reach out to me through PM or my email - [email protected]
> 
> I think once the thaw starts we should all meet up in either Augusta or Buffalo Wild Wings Auburn (love that place).


Congrats on the new job Bobby! I might hit you up on my home owners and when I get a new truck a full coverage auto policy. I'm all for a meet in either location. If any of you guys up North want to meet in Waterville I'll drive the rest of the way.


----------



## plowguy43

Sounds good Will, and I'm really up to meet wherever. I don't like turning down opportunities for a few drinks haha


----------



## allagashpm

I would be down for a meet at either location. I just went to bww for the first time last weekend it was great. I'll keep you in mind for insurance, I just renewed all mine last week, but if I know of anyone I will pass it on. Just took the dog out and man is it blowing hard out there. Thankfully the ground isn't wet or there would be a lot of downed trees. I'm getting up early tomorrow and throwing the saw in the truck to check my customers properties out. Gonna make the spring cleanups a pita now though


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1792770 said:


> Sounds good Will, and I'm really up to meet wherever. I don't like turning down opportunities for a few drinks haha


Any day is good for me besides April 5 and 6 and May 10.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya, the storm was kind of a farce....as it got closer they were increasing the forecast amounts and when it hit it was way less than they forecast to BEGIN with. Maybe 2.5 here - some drifting to 10" in places but not nearly what we were expecting. Cleaned up the commercials and called it good. I got a feeling it'll be the last - might need to do some de-icing but even that's getting doubtful. How long do you guys leave your sander in until?


----------



## Dewey

I leave mine in until the ground is more or less thawed.....


----------



## mercer_me

What are you guys hearing about the storm coming Saturday night and Sunday? Channel 2 is saying 9" for my area.


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah they just said we are looking at 1-3 of a mix into sunday am, and you guys are looking at a pretty significant storm. He didn't say totals though.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Channel 2 is saying 10" for me in Bangor, I'll believe it when I see it..


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1793670 said:


> What are you guys hearing about the storm coming Saturday night and Sunday? Channel 2 is saying 9" for my area.


10-14" up here. I hope for a quick clean up and that it don't drag out. I am flying out of Portland bright and early Wednesday for Punta Cana  I thought we woulda been on mud season at work by now, but the way it looks is they will still be cutting when I get back, and with another foot of snow it is going to mean more break downs. the machines are having a hard time going as it is, bunchers are pushing snow with the cab in some spots


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1793973 said:


> 10-14" up here. I hope for a quick clean up and that it don't drag out. I am flying out of Portland bright and early Wednesday for Punta Cana  I thought we woulda been on mud season at work by now, but the way it looks is they will still be cutting when I get back, and with another foot of snow it is going to mean more break downs. the machines are having a hard time going as it is, bunchers are pushing snow with the cab in some spots


I'm flying out of Portland 6am Monday for Miami Beach. I'm hoping I can get all my roads cleaned up and sanded by noon on Sunday so I can get down to Portland and have supper with a friend of mine.

I can only imagine how much snow you fellas up North have. We have four feet in the woods in spots. A friend of mine said he is having a hard time going with his John Deer 540 in some places. Mud season might be coming late this year but, I fear with all this snow pack it's going to be a long one.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Double post


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We're looking at 2" of rain. Frost is pretty much gone, roads are posted, mud season will be here by Monday.

My wife and I were just talking about the woods up North and how at this rate you guys will be cutting until June...........


----------



## mercer_me

Had to go out and put some sand out early this morning but, it switched over to rain and it's raining wicked hard at times now.


----------



## bigbadbrad

we got about another 6 inches now, still coming down. it has been all snow


----------



## allagashpm

Anyone go out today? I was surprised down in portland they actually had a little bit, I'm sure some commercials would have wanted it done with all the slush. 295 was a mess this morning traffic was going 15 all the way into portland. Just won't let go!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We salted, didn't really help as it was raining at the same time 

Customer is always right.........


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Rained all day yesterday and this morning..then heard a warning come over the radio for Washington County....next thing I knew it was snowing hard. Got about an inch now and lots of wind - came out of nowhere....what a mess.


----------



## PlowMan03

Should be able to plow and sand your commercial lots with out any problems


----------



## unhcp

Did my commercials, is this the last one ??


----------



## bigbadbrad

well just got everyone plowed out from this storm, had about 8 inches of wet heavy snow. Truck and plow pushed it good. I hope it is the last time I plow this year... I really did not mind it at all tho this storm, I just kept telling myself "you'll be drunk on a beach in 48 hours" hahahaha I am siging off for a week happy plowing to you all


----------



## MSS Mow

What a friggin mess here Down East!! We got about 3" of sleet (About like sugar), then a couple inches of wet snow on top of it. Completely impossible to plow. Had to plow all commercial lots of course and all paved driveways. Even had a few dirt driveways that insisted on plowing because they were stuck.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, did the paved ones and commercials, then fought with others telling them what a mess it would make. They never believe you until you start plowing. We got 2-4inches....slush underneath freezing solid early this morning so I had to salt/sand them too. Hope this is the last of it. Trying to schedule our cleanups but it's not looking so good.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It's not SOUTH but headed to Fenway for home opener....that'll be a nice break!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1796119 said:


> It's not SOUTH but headed to Fenway for home opener....that'll be a nice break!


South enough, I don't think they have any snow on the ground so that's a start.


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1796119 said:


> It's not SOUTH but headed to Fenway for home opener....that'll be a nice break!


Hey me too!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

HAHA...no way!! Where you sitting at? Wife and I are infield GS 10 or 11.....have to check.


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;1796681 said:


> HAHA...no way!! Where you sitting at? Wife and I are infield GS 10 or 11.....have to check.


I've got Monster Standing Room Only.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Have you bought those before...I've always seen them and wondered how crowded it would be up there. Hope we send some out over your head =D. Cheers - have fun!!


----------



## mercer_me

I'm back from Miami guys. I heard the weather wasn't to bad for you guys last week. When I left on Monday morning it was freezing rain in Portland and they had to de-ice the plane. So, I'm sure I missed out on some sanding. Anymore talk about meeting up sometime?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It's getting too late for me now - really starting to get busy with estimates and preparations for the coming season. Cleanups will be kicking off as soon as the snow finally starts melting off a few properties.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1798789 said:


> It's getting too late for me now - really starting to get busy with estimates and preparations for the coming season. Cleanups will be kicking off as soon as the snow finally starts melting off a few properties.


Same here unless it was a rainy week.  I started my clean ups yesterday felt great to be out again, even got a tan. Sunday I cleaned the plow, painted the bare spots and cutting edge and soaked her in fluid film and put it away. Spending today with paperwork and phone calls. The changing seasons are a big part of why I love this industry. Just when you've had enough plowing you switch it out. When you don't want to spread another yard of mulch or pick up another stick you're mowing. Then when you don't want to hear the crunch of a leaf ever again its time to plow again. If I had to do the same thing all year I would go crazy. Hope you all have a good season that landscape.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;1799214 said:


> . The changing seasons are a big part of why I love this industry. Just when you've had enough plowing you switch it out. When you don't want to spread another yard of mulch or pick up another stick you're mowing. Then when you don't want to hear the crunch of a leaf ever again its time to plow again. If I had to do the same thing all year I would go crazy.


EXACTLY! Unfortunately, after the second storm of the season, I'm ready for the warm weather work - I just get really bored being all by myself in the truck for long periods of time. But it pays bills in the off season, so can't complain too much. Good luck to you too. See you folks in about 7-8 months! =D


----------



## mercer_me

Anybody else dealing with flooding in your area? The Sandy River is backed up pretty bad in Norridgewock. There is water covering part of the Frederick's Corner Road and there are a lot of big ice chunks in the road as well. It was quite a bit worse yesterday from what I was told.

Some Pictures from today-


----------



## Dewey

No problems flooding on the Mountain.... But mud is an issue !!!


----------



## mercer_me

We got a little over an inch in Belgrade this morning. I had to scrape and sand the roads.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got about an inch of snow/sleet, I didn't have to do anything. I did buy a 7' rock rake from Tractor Supply the other day to help smooth my driveways out, and so I can add it to the list of things I can put the tractor to work doing, I'm very impressed with how well it works.


----------



## 06Sierra

I couldn't get to town most of Wednesday. There is a stream that runs from a pond to the Aroostook river that crosses at an intersection. That was flooded from about 230 wed. morning until about 4 in the afternoon. The bridge over the river was closed for about 24 hours as well. The ice was hitting the bridge on the north side. I don't believe there was any major damage though. I have been hearing that Perth-Andover (the Canadian side from where I am) may have it bad tonight. People are saying that the bridge over there is going to be closed by 7 tonight. There are some roads over there that have been closed due to water in the road most of the day today.


----------



## plowguy43

Not much flooding in my area either, but sure have plenty of Mud. Still have snow in my backyard as well.


----------



## 06Sierra

We still have plenty of snow!! Here are a few pics. The first is the bridge over the Aroostook River on Route 1A, second is what blocked me from getting to town and the last is one end of the dike. The dike was built after the huge flood in 1994 wiped out Main St.


----------



## plowguy43

Wow those are some crazy pictures!

Quick question for you guys - if you had oil spill onto some sand and cleaned it up, where would you go to dump the now oily sand? Would a town bulky waste have a spot for this type of stuff?


----------



## 06Sierra

Check with your local fire department. I'm sure they deal with contaminants from auto accidents. They have to dispose of it somewhere. Local dump or transfer station might be able to help as well.


----------



## allagashpm

Last fall I had a bunch of oil containers and rags and filters. I took it to the dump they surprisingly had me put the containers in the recycling and everything else in the regular trash. Give em a call they will probably tell u to bag it up and toss it.


----------



## plowguy43

Awesome thanks I'll do that


----------



## Mick76

If you guys haven't contacted Bobby yet (plowman43) about your insurance then your paying WAY too much. He's just saved me a ton of cash. So much so, I'm switching all my insurances to him. Get off your arses and give him a call! payupThumbs Uppayup


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1807132 said:


> If you guys haven't contacted Bobby yet (plowman43) about your insurance then your paying WAY too much. He's just saved me a ton of cash. So much so, I'm switching all my insurances to him. Get off your arses and give him a call! payupThumbs Uppayup


I'm planning on calling him this week.


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Mike glad I was able to help you out!
Will get in touch whenever, I could even email you the info I'd need to get you a quote if that would help.


----------



## mercer_me

Like Mike said, you guys should really talk to Bobby about insurance. He saved me quite a bit on my home owners policy.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'll keep him in mind towards the end of the year. I just switched my house and vehicles in December after my home owners took a huge jump.I usually get quotes yearly anyways.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1808906 said:


> Like Mike said, you guys should really talk to Bobby about insurance. He saved me quite a bit on my home owners policy.


Thanks again, Will I'm happy we were able to help you as well! Now for that new truck 



06Sierra;1808991 said:


> I'll keep him in mind towards the end of the year. I just switched my house and vehicles in December after my home owners took a huge jump.I usually get quotes yearly anyways.


Whenever your ready, there are no fee's to switch mid year with personal lines (home/auto). The info I'd need is pretty basic and I can do it all through email if you'd like.

I have 25 carriers I shop and go with the cheapest of the bunch. Been averaging about 25% savings recently. Let me know!:waving:


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1809082 said:


> Thanks again, Will I'm happy we were able to help you as well! Now for that new truck


I looked at that 3/4 ton GMC today and I'm still thinking about it. I would like to have a 3/4 ton so I could have an 8.5' plow but, I honestly don't need one. Plus, I really love my Dad's Tundra and I'm thinking that's what I'm going to end up with. If anybody sees any 2007+ Tundras for sale, let me know.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1809107 said:


> I looked at that 3/4 ton GMC today and I'm still thinking about it. I would like to have a 3/4 ton so I could have an 8.5' plow but, I honestly don't need one. Plus, I really love my Dad's Tundra and I'm thinking that's what I'm going to end up with. If anybody sees any 2007+ Tundras for sale, let me know.


if your going to go with a 3/4 ton, don't go smaller then a 9.5' plow, it will handle it, and you will regret the smaller plow down the road, I know I did, that's why I sold it and got the the bigger one and am now done with it.


----------



## 06Sierra

The wife is getting a sequoia next month. This fall, I'll be shopping around for a 3/4 ton with a 9.5 xv2. Pelletier Ford has a nice 12 f250 I'd look at, but I might get divorced if I get a truck before she does!


----------



## 06Sierra

On another note, any of you guys have a galaxy s5? I got one last week with an otterbox case. What a huge step up over the s3! My wife was torn between an iPhone and the s5. After playing around with the iPhone at the store, she ended up staying with Samsung. I would highly recommend this phone. Battery life is outstanding too.


----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1809125 said:


> On another note, any of you guys have a galaxy s5? I got one last week with an otterbox case. What a huge step up over the s3! My wife was torn between an iPhone and the s5. After playing around with the iPhone at the store, she ended up staying with Samsung. I would highly recommend this phone. Battery life is outstanding too.


I got the Note3 which is nearly the same phone just bigger screen (I'm pretty sure they have the same processors and camera, etc). I love this thing, HUGE upgrade over the previous Samsung I had (was called the Aviator - pre S2 phone haha).


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1809125 said:


> On another note, any of you guys have a galaxy s5? I got one last week with an otterbox case. What a huge step up over the s3! My wife was torn between an iPhone and the s5. After playing around with the iPhone at the store, she ended up staying with Samsung. I would highly recommend this phone. Battery life is outstanding too.


I'm going to be getting a new phone in August. I'm not sure if I want an iPhone or an S5 but, I'm leaning towards the S5. I've had a few Samsung smart phones (granted they were used when I got them) and they all sh!t the bed on.


----------



## 06Sierra

The s5 is water resistant too. They have done tests where it is dropped in a pool and run through the washing machine and still worked. Just get a good case with it. I learned that the hard way! My s3 had a few cracks across the screen and it was shattered around the edge. Still worked though.


----------



## bigbadbrad

i just got an S4 about two weeks before the S5 was released. So far so good, still no 4g up here with uscellular tho, but it works good most of the time, I love size of the screen, and I got a trident case off of amazon for around $20, been saving it for me so far, and I keep it in my pocket all day at work, as a heavy equipment mechanic


----------



## 06Sierra

I had points so I got the otterbox defender. I had one on a different phone and they are tough. That phone took a ride down the stairs the day I put the case on. Definitely did it's job.


----------



## plowguy43

I wish their was a like or thumbs up button - my phone has the stylus pen in it, and my 3 year old loves to draw pictures on it. After drawing he runs to me to show me and has dropped it (without a case) multiple times haha. She's held up well this far but I need to get a case, don't want this one breaking.


----------



## mercer_me

I just got my Chevy back today from the body shop. I had the cab corners and rocker panels replaced. They came out great and the truck pretty much looks like new now. It's now currently for sale if you guys know anybody that's looking for a truck.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks great Will, bet she'll sell quick!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1809823 said:


> Looks great Will, bet she'll sell quick!


Thanks! I'm hoping it sells easy. I really want to sell it quick so I can buy a newer truck. I'm also selling my 2004 Kia Rio with 136,000 miles. It needs a little body work but, other than that I think it's in good shape.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice, put them on craigslist and join some swap n' sell groups on facebook. It'll sell quick


----------



## Dewey

Hi Guys !!! 
I'm thinking of putting in a Security alarm system for the driveway into the Sawmill.... I've looked at what Northern has they have two systems.
I'm just wondering if any of you have done this and what do you recommend ??


----------



## plowguy43

Harbor Freight has some nice camera system and a simple "doorbell" chime style sensor that you can mount at the end of the driveway and it goes off anytime someone enters. I got one for my house after my CD Player was stolen from my truck.


----------



## 06Sierra

What a nice day to spend at the range! Enough of a breeze to keep the bugs away and not too terribly hot. I think Thursday will be a different story though, rain all day.


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1810511 said:


> What a nice day to spend at the range! Enough of a breeze to keep the bugs away and not too terribly hot. I think Thursday will be a different story though, rain all day.


It was a beautiful day. I was hauling gravel all day and was nice, I could drive with the windows down.


----------



## GMCHD plower

The rains getting sickening around here... Seems like every other time I'm edging, mulching, or mowing its raining. We're going to have a tough time getting into the hay fields if it keeps up.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1810642 said:


> The rains getting sickening around here... Seems like every other time I'm edging, mulching, or mowing its raining. We're going to have a tough time getting into the hay fields if it keeps up.


It wasn't to bad around my area today. But, yesterday was a wash. I only worked a half day.

Anybody going to the State auction Saturday? I think I will be there.


----------



## Dewey

What is being auctioned ?????


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1810750 said:


> What is being auctioned ?????


It's mostly Maine DOT trucks and equipment. There's usually a few cop cars, warden trucks, and a few other things.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not sure how many of us look at this from time to time during the off season, but its been a pretty good spring/summer so far, so the HD got some new kicks!


----------



## mercer_me

Those wheels look really good on the HD. You going to put the stock ones back on in the Winter?

I ended up selling my car but, I'm still trying to sell my truck. If any of you guys know anybody looking for a Chevy truck in good shape I'm looking to get$6,500 OBO for mine. I'm still looking to buy a Tundra if anybody knows of any around.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1813233 said:


> Not sure how many of us look at this from time to time during the off season, but its been a pretty good spring/summer so far, so the HD got some new kicks!


Nice those look great on it! Are those the Earnhardt edition wheels?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sorry for the late response fellas, thanks for the compliments, and no their not any special edition. Anyone else getting the itch? I've started searching for Sanders again...


----------



## allagashpm

Truck looks sharp. Mercer good luck I had the same truck (in much worse shape) I sat on it for over a year I finally sold it for 1300. Not saying yours is worth that but it seems like people aren't too interested in them unless they have the 5.3. I personally liked that truck a lot I'm sure you will find something. I am on the hunt for a sander too craigslists doesn't have toi much I think people are holding out except for the all steel ones.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1814759 said:


> Mercer good luck I had the same truck (in much worse shape) I sat on it for over a year I finally sold it for 1300. Not saying yours is worth that but it seems like people aren't too interested in them unless they have the 5.3. I personally liked that truck a lot I'm sure you will find something.


I know my price is higher than most but, it's in wicked good shape and I hate to give it away. It seems like people don't really care how nice it is, they would rather buy a piece of sh!t rust bucket with a 5.3, big tires, dual exhaust, and a lift.  I'm sure I will find a buyer eventually.

I came close to buying a 2013 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior but, I just couldn't get myself to spend what they were asking and they only came down on the price a little bit. I might just say F!!k it and buy it but, I'm not sure. Half of me really wants it because it's my dream truck and the other half of me says "you would have to be stupid to pay that much for something that will be worth almost nothing in 10 to 15 years." Anyway way I'm still looking for a Tundra double cab with a 5.7.


----------



## allagashpm

How much are you looking to spend


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1814833 said:


> I know my price is higher than most but, it's in wicked good shape and I hate to give it away. It seems like people don't really care how nice it is, they would rather buy a piece of sh!t rust bucket with a 5.3, big tires, dual exhaust, and a lift.  I'm sure I will find a buyer eventually.
> 
> I came close to buying a 2013 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior but, I just couldn't get myself to spend what they were asking and they only came down on the price a little bit. I might just say F!!k it and buy it but, I'm not sure. Half of me really wants it because it's my dream truck and the other half of me says "you would have to be stupid to pay that much for something that will be worth almost nothing in 10 to 15 years." Anyway way I'm still looking for a Tundra double cab with a 5.7.


Hey mercer I love my 2011 5.7 Crewmax lifted and haven't looked back.bought mine for 24 and change with 4K on it just think we could hook up and both pull the space shuttle. ...lmao...


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1814855 said:


> How much are you looking to spend


I'd really like to keep it under $27,000 but, for the right truck I could go up to $30,000.



DIRISHMAN;1814882 said:


> Hey mercer I love my 2011 5.7 Crewmax lifted and haven't looked back.bought mine for 24 and change with 4K on it just think we could hook up and both pull the space shuttle. ...lmao...


I know the Tundra is the the truck I want. I love my Dad's Tundra and for the amount of plowing and towing I do a 1/2 ton will be fine and I personally think the Tundra is the best half ton out there. Glad you like your new Tundra.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys figured I'd toss this in here as well. I have a 2013 F250 F350 Tailgate shell with no hardware. It's white and has had some body work done to the very bottom but otherwise in great shape. Asking $200 for it. I'm not using because my tailgate sander will scratch it up so I'm just keeping the old one on.


----------



## MSS Mow

Hey guys! How's your summer going? I've already got the itch for snow! Hate the heat. I added another business completely separate from the plowing and mowing. I started a limousine service!!! I know it's crazy but it's been fun! I'll post some pics of it when I'm on my computer again. Any of you who have me on Facebook have already seen them I'm sure.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Hello fellow Mainah's!!! It's time for some SNOW


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ThompsonPlowing;1816462 said:


> Hello fellow Mainah's!!! It's time for some SNOW


I may not live there but my feeling is the same here out side of Chicago. Heck it hit 42 the other morning and I said to a guy I work with can ya smell it.he said smell what I smiled and said winter and snow he then told me to go % [email protected]¥% my self..lol


----------



## allagashpm

Lol ok good so I'm not crazy. We had a fire the other night and she says "it's getting cold" I said I know I'll be plowing again in no time. She looked at me like I was an idiot.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

allagashpm;1816467 said:


> Lol ok good so I'm not crazy. We had a fire the other night and she says "it's getting cold" I said I know I'll be plowing again in no time. She looked at me like I was an idiot.


Well now if it make ya feel better Allagas.I guess in your wife's eye I'd be an Idiot as well..LOL....the only thing that bothers me now is the fact we had a really good steady winter last season.now every guy with a truck will be getting a plow think hey that looks like easy money. And wella instant low baller again.......Damn...


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

allagashpm;1816467 said:


> Lol ok good so I'm not crazy. We had a fire the other night and she says "it's getting cold" I said I know I'll be plowing again in no time. She looked at me like I was an idiot.


LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Well guys, I ended up pulling the trigger on a 2012 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior today. It has 34,400 miles and it already has Bilstien shocks and air bags installed in it. I'm picking it up Monday afternoon so, I'll post some pictures then. I'm now looking for an 8 Fisher HD for it. I'm also going to get a head board, Timbrens, Weather Tech. floor liners, and some good back up lights and strobes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1817439 said:


> Well guys, I ended up pulling the trigger on a 2012 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior today. It has 34,400 miles and it already has Bilstien shocks and air bags installed in it. I'm picking it up Monday afternoon so, I'll post some pictures then. I'm now looking for an 8 Fisher HD for it. I'm also going to get a head board, Timbrens, Weather Tech. floor liners, and some good back up lights and strobes.


Wicked Awesome. ..congratulations Mercer can't wait to see pics


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1817441 said:


> Wicked Awesome....congratulations Mercer can't wait to see pics


I got one bad picture of it today and like I said I will post more Monday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1817459 said:


> I got one bad picture of it today and like I said I will post more Monday.


Nice lookin mercer.double cab? How many miles looks to sit up a bit like mine leveling lift


----------



## bigbadbrad

check out amazon for some good deals on led work lights Will, if you got prime you can get them pretty quick.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey mercer here's my cell text me your number please I'll send more pics of stuff for your ride 708-9261702 thanks Dennis Mac


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1817490 said:


> Nice lookin mercer.double cab? How many miles looks to sit up a bit like mine leveling lift


\

The previous owner put Bilstien ride height adjustable coil overs on it so, it's sits up higher than stock.



bigbadbrad;1817532 said:


> check out amazon for some good deals on led work lights Will, if you got prime you can get them pretty quick.


Thanks Brad, I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## plowguy43

ThompsonPlowing;1816462 said:


> Hello fellow Mainah's!!! It's time for some SNOW


Welcome to the board, I live right down the road from you Thumbs Up



mercer_me;1817692 said:


> \
> 
> The previous owner put Bilstien ride height adjustable coil overs on it so, it's sits up higher than stock.


The truck looks awesome Will, my favorite color. So how does your dad feel now that you have a nicer truck than him  LOL


----------



## PlowMan03

Good looking truck Will. Hope you have good luck with it


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1817709 said:


> The truck looks awesome Will, my favorite color. So how does your dad feel now that you have a nicer truck than him  LOL





PlowMan03;1817751 said:


> Good looking truck Will. Hope you have good luck with it


Thanks guys! My Dad says it's "way to fancy for him" but, he really likes it.

I got a few more pictures of it today. I've only had the truck for a few hours now and I can all ready tell that I'm going to love it and it's exactly what I want in a truck.


----------



## plowguy43

So awesome Will, Congrats! Now we need to have a meet so you can take me for a spin in it!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1817862 said:


> So awesome Will, Congrats! Now we need to have a meet so you can take me for a spin in it!


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone seeing any polycasters, speedcaster 2, or the new big saltdogg tailgate sander for sale?


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;1818751 said:


> Anyone seeing any polycasters, speedcaster 2, or the new big saltdogg tailgate sander for sale?


Truck looks awesome Will congrats man! Long time coming!

As for the Sanders...I have been searching Craig's list religiously and found a Meyers blaster 750s in great shape on Saturday. I snagged it had to drive to Newport but it was worth it and nothing was coming up that could spread sand. I just don't have enough accounts to get a v box yet. I paid 750 for this one. Keep searching I literally have been looking every morning since may.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1818817 said:


> Truck looks awesome Will congrats man! Long time coming!


Thanks! I've been looking for a Tundra quite a while now and after I tried out a Rock Warrior about a month ago, I really wanted one. It took me quite a while to find one in my price range. I'm extremely happy with it.

If anybody finds a good deal on an 8' Fisher HD MM2 let me know.


----------



## unhcp

mercer_me;1818825 said:


> Thanks! I've been looking for a Tundra quite a while now and after I tried out a Rock Warrior about a month ago, I really wanted one. It took me quite a while to find one in my price range. I'm extremely happy with it.
> 
> If anybody finds a good deal on an 8' Fisher HD MM2 let me know.


I just sent u a pm


----------



## plowguy43

ThompsonPlowing;1816462 said:


> Hello fellow Mainah's!!! It's time for some SNOW


Hey! Ironically I believe my agency is working on a quote for you right now - I actually may have a referral for you that needs plowing this winter. Send me a PM (your not my customer so I didn't want to jump in your file and call you directly).

Thanks


----------



## MSS Mow

Hey guys. Looking for a used dump trailer. Looking for dual axle, 10+ foot.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well gentlemen, finally got a sander, bought it off a guy on here, Ray, great guy to deal with, its a Saltdogg TGS03, so basicly a smaller version of Bobbys.

On another note, the lady friend is looking for a car, small, cheap, and in good shape due to low funds to be repairing. Anyone know of anything?


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1820397 said:


> Well gentlemen, finally got a sander, bought it off a guy on here, Ray, great guy to deal with, its a Saltdogg TGS03, so basicly a smaller version of Bobbys.
> 
> On another note, the lady friend is looking for a car, small, cheap, and in good shape due to low funds to be repairing. Anyone know of anything?


Nice good to hear! I think you'll like it, mine spreads straight sand just fine.


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1820343 said:


> Hey guys. Looking for a used dump trailer. Looking for dual axle, 10+ foot.


I'll keep my eye out Dean.



GMCHD plower;1820397 said:


> Well gentlemen, finally got a sander, bought it off a guy on here, Ray, great guy to deal with, its a Saltdogg TGS03, so basically a smaller version of Bobby's.


If you don't mind me asking, how much did you have to give for it? I have no plans on sanding commercially but, after all the sanding I did last Winter in just my own driveway I wouldn't mind getting a sander that goes in my reese hitch if the price is right.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1820898 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you have to give for it? I have no plans on sanding commercially but, after all the sanding I did last Winter in just my own driveway I wouldn't mind getting a sander that goes in my reese hitch if the price is right.


Just a touch North of $1k


----------



## Ray

Dave, I'm glad I could do you a good turn. I ended up getting a great deal on a Airflo tailgate spreader when I was down in CT for work and don't really need 2. I saw on craigslist today a fisher tailgate spreader for $1200 in NH.
Ray


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1820959 said:


> Just a touch North of $1k


That's more than I want to spend. I'll just keep spreading sand with a shovel. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks again Ray! Hoping to get it wired up soon, then hoping for a good winter!


----------



## plowguy43

The deals are out there and more will come along the closer we get to the season. I got my TGS07 delivered for $1,000 from another forum member. This was towards the end of the season as well. Spending the money was worth it to me for not slipping, getting sand all over me, getting wet/cold, then tracking the sand back into the truck. Flip a switch and go to town!


----------



## 06Sierra

I was thinking bigger truck and V plow for this year. Now I'm debating on keeping my truck and getting a tractor and 3pt blower. Decisions decisions!


----------



## PlowMan03

Hey guys, hope your summer has been good so far. Well I broke down and bought some new tires for my truck, had some pretty good luck with the general grabbers I had so I wanted to try a different tire so I bought 4 new goodyear duratracs. I talked to a few people who have them and heard nothing but good things from them, have had them for about 2 weeks now and I like them so far can't wait to try them out in the snow. My next purchase is going to be a v plow but not sure if I want to buy used or new, have a 8' straight blade now but I'm pretty sure that I will buy new because having a warranty is nice to have.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1821317 said:


> Hey guys, hope your summer has been good so far. Well I broke down and bought some new tires for my truck, had some pretty good luck with the general grabbers I had so I wanted to try a different tire so I bought 4 new goodyear duratracs. I talked to a few people who have them and heard nothing but good things from them, have had them for about 2 weeks now and I like them so far can't wait to try them out in the snow. My next purchase is going to be a v plow but not sure if I want to buy used or new, have a 8' straight blade now but I'm pretty sure that I will buy new because having a warranty is nice to have.


Is your 8' a Fisher? I'm looking for an 8' Fisher HD.


----------



## 06Sierra

You'll like the duratracs. I have upwards of 50,000 miles on mine and I'll easily make it through this winter with them.


----------



## PlowMan03

mercer_me;1821347 said:


> Is your 8' a Fisher? I'm looking for an 8' Fisher HD.


Yes it is Will. It's not in bad shape minus a dent in the mold board from hitting a rock that wasn't marked out last year.


----------



## Dewey

Hi Guys !!!! I'm gonna stick out plowing for yet another year..... But ...My GMC is in need of Body for my Flatbed... I want 9' dump.. If you find one that is not rusted out let me know .....:salute:


----------



## allagashpm

Supposedly according to the almanac it is supposed to be real cold this winter but not as much precipitation. It said above average snow for northeast but not for new England. Who knows. They did say snow mid-late November though so don't put off those fall clean ups too long. 
I love my duratracs they have been sitting in my barn since may I can't wait to put them back on.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

allagashpm;1823684 said:


> Supposedly according to the almanac it is supposed to be real cold this winter but not as much precipitation. It said above average snow for northeast but not for new England. Who knows. They did say snow mid-late November though so don't put off those fall clean ups too long.
> I love my duratracs they have been sitting in my barn since may I can't wait to put them back on.


I saw that too but I have been told we will have a Vortex wintah so I'm hearing lots of snow and less rain and Ice. but who really knows???


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I can't believe I am even on here or posting on here yet....don't even want to THINK about snow for a LONG time, but we are looking for another sander if anyone comes across a good deal I would certainly appreciate a PM. Curtis or Torwel is what we'd like - love the gas/hydraulic setup. I found a decent one but it's about 4 hrs away from me. Thanks! Talk to everyone in a little over 2 months.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Also going to try to build a small salt/sand shelter this fall - any pics or advice would be greatly appreciated. Right now I'm thinking of bin blocks with a heavy duty shelterlogic top to it. Something like this.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

OOPS....like this with higher sidewalls, closer to 3-4 feet. Thoughts?!?!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1823882 said:


> OOPS....like this with higher sidewalls, closer to 3-4 feet. Thoughts?!?!


Local rental shop has the same setup, blocks are four course high so he can fit his loader. Works really well from what I could see.


----------



## mercer_me

ThompsonPlowing;1823745 said:


> I saw that too but I have been told we will have a Vortex wintah so I'm hearing lots of snow and less rain and Ice. but who really knows???


I hate ice and rain in the Winter. This was me during the ice storm last Winter.....


----------



## allagashpm

A guy I know has the same set up but I think it's a little taller. Seems to work for him fine he can fit a decent amount of sand in there.


----------



## Dewey

I built mine with three blocks high.. then stick framed 6' higher.... used metal roofing for the roof...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay - great feedback, thanks guys. Ya, my idea was to make something that could be moved at some point should I decide to build a shop somewhere else in the future. Think I'll give it a shot. Nearest blocks are in Belfast for me so I gotta get by buddy with the pulp truck to go get some.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1823882 said:


> OOPS....like this with higher sidewalls, closer to 3-4 feet. Thoughts?!?!


A place nearby has this exact setup and it works really well.


----------



## Dewey

LawnsInOrder;1824506 said:


> Okay - great feedback, thanks guys. Ya, my idea was to make something that could be moved at some point should I decide to build a shop somewhere else in the future. Think I'll give it a shot. Nearest blocks are in Belfast for me so I gotta get by buddy with the pulp truck to go get some.


I just bought 9 more last week there.... FYI They are selling like hotcakes on a first come first served basis ..... Don't wait to long

Like I said mine is 3 blocks high then studded walls from there..You will go rite by me if you go to get blocks... stop in if you would like


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys, kinda looking for opinions on this but am considering selling my truck with the plow as a combo deal. Basically I bought the diesel crew cab because at the time we were camping a good deal and were planning on buying a new camper. Things have changed and we won't be towing a camper anymore and in regards to plowing, I could make it by with a half ton. 

That said, my truck is a 2002 7.3 F350 which has 190k miles on it. Runs mint, shifts mint, interior is in good shape, exterior is fair/good with typical rust in the bed & 1/4's. Comes with PHP Hydra custom tunes (and tuner that can download more tunes), New lifetime warranty starter, front wheel bearing (have them in boxes), new rear brake rotors/pads/calipers, new front brake rotors/pads, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Will come with triple gauge pod, Straight pipe for the exhaust to remove the muffler. Plow is a 2012 Snowdogg VX95, comes with wings to make it 11'3" wide in excellent shape, also will come with Reese 5th wheel hitch. I'm thinking of asking $10,000.


----------



## GMCHD plower

You cutting back on plowing at all or?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1825569 said:


> Hey guys, kinda looking for opinions on this but am considering selling my truck with the plow as a combo deal. Basically I bought the diesel crew cab because at the time we were camping a good deal and were planning on buying a new camper. Things have changed and we won't be towing a camper anymore and in regards to plowing, I could make it by with a half ton.
> 
> That said, my truck is a 2002 7.3 F350 which has 190k miles on it. Runs mint, shifts mint, interior is in good shape, exterior is fair/good with typical rust in the bed & 1/4's. Comes with PHP Hydra custom tunes (and tuner that can download more tunes), New lifetime warranty starter, front wheel bearing (have them in boxes), new rear brake rotors/pads/calipers, new front brake rotors/pads, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Will come with triple gauge pod, Straight pipe for the exhaust to remove the muffler. Plow is a 2012 Snowdogg VX95, comes with wings to make it 11'3" wide in excellent shape, also will come with Reese 5th wheel hitch. I'm thinking of asking $10,000.


If I hadn't of just bought my Tundra, I would probably buy it. I've always wanted either a 7.3 or 24 Valve Cummins. What are you planning on buying Bobby? Are you trying to get out of the plowing game or just down sizing?


----------



## plowguy43

No not getting out of it or cutting back, just tossing around ideas. I love my truck, it's just for anything more than towing or plowing it's a bit much for me. A half ton could handle the towing duties now and the plowing duties as well although not as easily or quickly. With the new job I'd like something that I could drive and park easily if I can't take the jeep. I've been looking at 04-07 F150s crew cabs. I'd like to buy cash as well- my truck is paid off as well.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1825722 said:


> No not getting out of it or cutting back, just tossing around ideas. I love my truck, it's just for anything more than towing or plowing it's a bit much for me. A half ton could handle the towing duties now and the plowing duties as well although not as easily or quickly. With the new job I'd like something that I could drive and park easily if I can't take the jeep. I've been looking at 04-07 F150s crew cabs. I'd like to buy cash as well- my truck is paid off as well.


If it was me I would keep what you have now. With the amount of plowing you do and from what I understand you usually wait until the end of the storm to do all your forclosed homes, you are really going to miss your V plow and 3/4 ton. I bet it will take you twice as long with a half ton and a 7.5' plow to plow some of the driveways.


----------



## mercer_me

Hey guys, I'm looking for some input on this plow I'm going to look at tomorrow. http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4641957216.html He is asking $2,500. I talked to the guy on the phone and he said it's a 2006 and he changed the fluid every year. He never used it commercially, he only plowed his driveway and a couple of apartment buildings he owns. He always stored it inside. I'm just a little nervous about it because it's 8 years old. If I buy it, I'm going to swap my Intensifire lights onto this plow, is that hard to do?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

If those are recent pictures (like this past winter) than I'd believe him. For being that old it DOES look to be in great shape. Figure out why he's selling? $2,000 would make a nice buy.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1825962 said:


> If those are recent pictures (like this past winter) than I'd believe him. For being that old it DOES look to be in great shape. Figure out why he's selling? $2,000 would make a nice buy.


I got out of work at 3:00 today and called him to let him know I'd be there in ten minutes and he said he sold it an hour before.  He was selling it because he bought a 1/2 ton and wanted to get a 7.5' SD for it.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1825745 said:


> If it was me I would keep what you have now. With the amount of plowing you do and from what I understand you usually wait until the end of the storm to do all your forclosed homes, you are really going to miss your V plow and 3/4 ton. I bet it will take you twice as long with a half ton and a 7.5' plow to plow some of the driveways.


Yeah the V Plow is the kicker, I really can't imagine life without it at this point. I'm more tossing around idea's at this point than anything but probably won't do anything at this point.

In regards to a used plow, give MossMan or UNHCP a message, those guys are always snatching up good deals. I'm sure they'd hook you up.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1826066 said:


> Yeah the V Plow is the kicker, I really can't imagine life without it at this point. I'm more tossing around idea's at this point than anything but probably won't do anything at this point.
> 
> In regards to a used plow, give MossMan or UNHCP a message, those guys are always snatching up good deals. I'm sure they'd hook you up.


I can understand why you want a 1/2 ton. I don't need a 3/4 ton so why spend the extra money to have a truck that rides like sh!t. I can't imagine doing the plowing you do with a 7.5' strait blade.

I talked to MossMan about an 8' Fisher he has a while back. He rated it a "6 out of 10" so, I'm not sure if it's nice enough for me. But, it would be worth taking a look at at least. I'll probably give him a call again soon.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey just found a guy on Facebook located in Bridgton selling 2008 Fisher XLS for $2200. 207-671-1228

Says it has all new hoses and rams/cylinders


----------



## GMCHD plower

I really hate the waiting game... I want snow fellas...


----------



## Dewey

No Snow for me please !!!


----------



## plowguy43

LOL I'm with you GMCHD I'm ready for snow. I really don't like fall - if its gonna be cold, might as well snow!


----------



## Mick76

Looks like its gonna be a good year for you per push guys......


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1829314 said:


> Looks like its gonna be a good year for you per push guys......


It will be a good year for me but a bad year for my boss. If we have another year like last yeast I doubt he will bid on the town contract again. :crying:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mick76;1829314 said:


> Looks like its gonna be a good year for you per push guys......


I heard that map was a big hoax, but the almanac is saying similar so...


----------



## allagashpm

If it were me I would hang on to the truck as well. Maybe you could put some smaller tires on it. The style of plowing you do like mercer said you will bet up a half ton and the blade in no time. Plus I would bet you will have a hard time selling it for more than 7500...the 5th wheel, plow (with wings no less), tuner etc and 190k make it look like a ticking time bomb. Especially the tranny. I know you've taken care of it but that is how I would look at it. Plus you will miss the smell of diesel on those cold mornings. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1829439 said:


> If it were me I would hang on to the truck as well. Maybe you could put some smaller tires on it. The style of plowing you do like mercer said you will bet up a half ton and the blade in no time. Plus I would bet you will have a hard time selling it for more than 7500...the 5th wheel, plow (with wings no less), tuner etc and 190k make it look like a ticking time bomb. Especially the tranny. I know you've taken care of it but that is how I would look at it. Plus you will miss the smell of diesel on those cold mornings. Just my 2 cents.


Yup you are right (its how I'd look at it as well honestly). Having owned it I trust it to get me out and back every time, but if I were in the market I'd surf right over it. Like mentioned, it's most likely not going anywhere and yes a half ton would get a good workout on the plowing I do due to the amount of snow each push has (after the storm, settled for a day, etc). Next spring I may remove everything and give it another go but we'll see how things go.

And yes, the smell of diesel is slightly addicting haha


----------



## LawnsInOrder

plowguy43;1829147 said:


> LOL I'm with you GMCHD I'm ready for snow. I really don't like fall - if its gonna be cold, might as well snow!


No no. .. We have some landscaping to do first then leaves and hunting and camping before snow. We did just add a 09 2500hd with extreme v. Nice truck. .. gas job already ordered studded duratracs all around.


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;1830584 said:


> No no. .. We have some landscaping to do first then leaves and hunting and camping before snow. We did just add a 09 2500hd with extreme v. Nice truck. .. gas job already ordered studded duratracs all around.


You going to keep your half ton as a backup just in case of a break down? I'm still looking for a xtreme v for my truck. I know it's getting kinda late to find a good deal on one now.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm still looking for an 8' HD Fisher. I'm starting to get pretty discouraged. I really want to just say [email protected]$ it and just go buy a new 8'2" Boss VXT. I think I could get $3,000 or so for the 7.5' SD Fisher so, I wouldn't have to make up much of a difference.


----------



## info4tim

Isnt this supposed to be a "Weather Discussion" thread?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

info4tim;1830655 said:


> Isnt this supposed to be a "Weather Discussion" thread?


Aren't you from New Jersey


----------



## Mems

mercer_me;1830644 said:


> I'm still looking for an 8' HD Fisher. I'm starting to get pretty discouraged. I really want to just say [email protected]$ it and just go buy a new 8'2" Boss VXT. I think I could get $3,000 or so for the 7.5' SD Fisher so, I wouldn't have to make up much of a difference.


Im headed to get the truck tomorrow. Ill be in touch with pictures by tomorrow evening. Can you PM me an email address that I could send the pics too please.


----------



## mercer_me

Mems;1830764 said:


> I'm headed to get the truck tomorrow. Ill be in touch with pictures by tomorrow evening. Can you PM me an email address that I could send the pics too please.


Thanks for keeping me in mind. I just PM'ed you my email address.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;1830668 said:


> Aren't you from New Jersey


HAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Perfect.....:laughing:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

PlowMan03;1830601 said:


> You going to keep your half ton as a backup just in case of a break down? I'm still looking for a xtreme v for my truck. I know it's getting kinda late to find a good deal on one now.


Exactly. We'll use the F350 and 2500 with v's for most of the bigger stuff, then use the half ton straight for smaller resis or to help catch up on bigger storms.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1830584 said:


> No no. .. We have some landscaping to do first then leaves and hunting and camping before snow. We did just add a 09 2500hd with extreme v. Nice truck. .. gas job already ordered studded duratracs all around.


nice did you post any pics up on Facebook? I hadn't seen anything recently but would love to see the new rig


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone know how much a 20' section of well casing weighs? Just getting one from a buddy and was thinking of torching it into 5 4' pieces for plowing weight...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well gentlemen, just finished up wiring the TGS03, now just need to neaten up the wires in the cab and I'll be ready for sanding...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

No, sorry, I haven't posted any pics on FB of it yet - I will put some equipment photos up before winter. Still quite busy and hard to find the time sometimes. =(

Jason


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone heard from Ryan or any of the other guys that used to frequent here?


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

I'm here but I do alot more reading than posting!!!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1832600 said:


> Anyone heard from Ryan or any of the other guys that used to frequent here?


I have Brad, Dewey, and Dean on Facebook and from what I've scene they all seem to be doing well. I haven't heard anything from Ryan though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey mercer just check in in. How is the new ride and did ya get a new plow.


----------



## brighton

mercer_me;1830644 said:


> I'm still looking for an 8' HD Fisher. I'm starting to get pretty discouraged. I really want to just say [email protected]$ it and just go buy a new 8'2" Boss VXT. I think I could get $3,000 or so for the 7.5' SD Fisher so, I wouldn't have to make up much of a difference.


I'm not sure if you saw this or not yet. 
Fisher Plow 8FT Like New! - $3600 (Sanford)


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1832742 said:


> Hey mercer just check in in. How is the new ride and did ya get a new plow.


I haven't found I plow yet but, I'm going to look at Mems's plow this weekend.



brighton;1832750 said:


> I'm not sure if you saw this or not yet.
> Fisher Plow 8FT Like New! - $3600 (Sanford)


I just saw that on Craiglist before you posted it. I'll probably go look at that one to this weekend.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1831595 said:


> No, sorry, I haven't posted any pics on FB of it yet - I will put some equipment photos up before winter. Still quite busy and hard to find the time sometimes. =(
> 
> Jason


I'm sure you are, probably gearing up for fall cleanups as well. No worries, I enjoy checking out the pics is all!


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

No honestly I have been waiting since JUNE to plow snow again. I got sick of it in March but had a couple cold beers and some sunny beach days and ready to go again


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Snow=stress for me, dunno why. So much unpredictability can be tough. I'm ready for a little break from mowing and landscaping to do a little hunting before any of the white stuff hits us. Still gotta get some Timbrens ordered and installed - any other guys run GM 3/4 tons full with sand and v plow on here, what's your advice?

Jason


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

LawnsInOrder;1833577 said:


> Snow=stress for me, dunno why. So much unpredictability can be tough. I'm ready for a little break from mowing and landscaping to do a little hunting before any of the white stuff hits us. Still gotta get some Timbrens ordered and installed - any other guys run GM 3/4 tons full with sand and v plow on here, what's your advice?
> 
> Jason


is this above post directed to me? If it is Im Just hoping it snow very very soon. I could live with it all year around


----------



## jrs.landscaping

ThompsonPlowing;1834000 said:


> is this above post directed to me? If it is Im Just hoping it snow very very soon. I could live with it all year around


We were laughing about this at the shop the other day, I wish there was an imaginary snow line from Rumford to Boothbay. Sorry to the guys up north that don't want snow


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

I grew up in Rumford and now live in Paris so I could live with winter year round


----------



## DIRISHMAN

LawnsInOrder;1833577 said:


> Snow=stress for me, dunno why. So much unpredictability can be tough. I'm ready for a little break from mowing and landscaping to do a little hunting before any of the white stuff hits us. Still gotta get some Timbrens ordered and installed - any other guys run GM 3/4 tons full with sand and v plow on here, what's your advice?
> 
> Jason


If it's any help. A guy I work with owns 3 Chevy 2500 and runs 700 lbs of ballast with each and has 9.6 western vee with wings with No issues.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

DIRISHMAN;1834042 said:


> If it's any help. A guy I work with owns 3 Chevy 2500 and runs 700 lbs of ballast with each and has 9.6 western vee with wings with No issues.


Good info thanks!

My post wasn't really directed at anyone - I just love the summer and fall so much I can't imagine ever wanting to have winter year around!!!! Hunting, fishing, camping, boating, bbq, fun in the sun, few drinks, chilling at the beach. What to do in the winter? Ice fish, clean off snow, refill wood stove and repeat! hahahah Each year though, I really do miss the summer a little more - dunno why.


----------



## PlowMan03

Each year I despise summer but when winter is here I'm all for it. Been like that since I was a kid. I'm hoping this week I will be able to pull the trigger on a new vplow, going to trade in my 8' Fisher straight blade and just pay the difference


----------



## Dewey

I'm for no snow too !!!! I would love to have Fall Weather all year.....I always said it would be nice to have the snow stay north of Bangor :salute:


----------



## Mems

PlowMan03;1834073 said:


> Each year I despise summer but when winter is here I'm all for it. Been like that since I was a kid. I'm hoping this week I will be able to pull the trigger on a new vplow, going to trade in my 8' Fisher straight blade and just pay the difference


This is probably the same route im going to take. Id be curious what the costs are (rough estimate) if you do end up pulling the trigger.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1833577 said:


> Snow=stress for me, dunno why. So much unpredictability can be tough. I'm ready for a little break from mowing and landscaping to do a little hunting before any of the white stuff hits us. Still gotta get some Timbrens ordered and installed - any other guys run GM 3/4 tons full with sand and v plow on here, what's your advice?
> 
> Jason


Definitely weld in some truss's on those top control arm mounts. It'll help prevent the frame from cracking under the weight. With that big of a plow up front and all that weight in the bed, it is the most common breaking point on those trucks - unless its a 2011 or newer 3/4 ton.

But the timbrens, possibly tie rod sleeves just to be on the safe side as the stock tie rod ends are teenie.


----------



## PlowMan03

Mems;1834387 said:


> This is probably the same route im going to take. Id be curious what the costs are (rough estimate) if you do end up pulling the trigger.


Just got back from my local Fisher dealer and for an 8'6" powder coated xtreme v is 5600 installed, said it might be a little less where I already have the push plates. It's about $200 more if I wanted to go with the XV2 powder coated.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1834439 said:


> Just got back from my local Fisher dealer and for an 8'6" powder coated xtreme v is 5600 installed, said it might be a little less where I already have the push plates. It's about $200 more if I wanted to go with the XV2 powder coated.


I'd go with the XV2 if it was me the bigger center pin alone is what would sway me. That price doesn't sound bad compared to the 8' HD uninstalled for $4,9xx I was quoted.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Dewey;1834341 said:


> I'm for no snow too !!!! I would love to have Fall Weather all year.....I always said it would be nice to have the snow stay north of Bangor :salute:


I said Rumford only because I like the snow in Newry, kind of hard skiing on rocks


----------



## LawnsInOrder

plowguy43;1834425 said:


> Definitely weld in some truss's on those top control arm mounts. It'll help prevent the frame from cracking under the weight. With that big of a plow up front and all that weight in the bed, it is the most common breaking point on those trucks - unless its a 2011 or newer 3/4 ton.
> 
> But the timbrens, possibly tie rod sleeves just to be on the safe side as the stock tie rod ends are teenie.


Ok, Great info and advice...thanks. Got timbrens coming for front and rear, then we'll see how she sits loaded up.


----------



## Mick76

I have a fisher 9.5 xv mild steel in very good shape..... I no longer need one this big.... looking to trade for a 8.5 xv in very good shape...any interest?


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1834679 said:


> I have a fisher 9.5 xv mild steel in very good shape..... I no longer need one this big.... looking to trade for a 8.5 xv in very good shape...any interest?


mike, Pete (bacwudzme) texted me last night saying he'd be interested in trading. He has a 2012 8'6" Stainless Xtreme V. I gave him your cell. Text me if you want his.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1835349 said:


> mike, Pete (bacwudzme) texted me last night saying he'd be interested in trading. He has a 2012 8'6" Stainless Xtreme V. I gave him your cell. Text me if you want his.


thanks... Petey call me as I've got another guy interested in trading but I know u so u get first dibs


----------



## Mick76

Here's the craigslist ad w pics..... http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/4684133121.html


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1835391 said:


> thanks... Petey call me as I've got another guy interested in trading but I know u so u get first dibs


He said he texted you some pics. If you didn't get them let me know, he sent them to me too.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Nobody sent me no txt


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Anyone use Swenson spreaders before? Seems like a decent deal but never heard from any who has used them before.

http://maine.craigslist.org/bfd/4618486834.html


----------



## plowguy43

That's a great deal. Can't see much bad about it, the motor is a good unit.


----------



## mercer_me

I finally bought a plow for the Rock Warrior. I bought a 2011 Fisher 8' HD with a Fish Stick for $2,800. I had to go all the way to York to get it (about 2.5 hour drive one way) but, it's in pretty good shape and I think the price was fair. The guy used it to plow driveways and a camp road and it has a few scratches and a little rust hear and there but, other than that it's in great shape. He ran it up, down, left, and right on his truck and it worked perfect and all the pins and bushings were tight. The only reason he was selling it, was because he is upgrading to an 8.5' Xtreme V2 It came with a cutting edge and rubber flap as well. I can't wait to get it installed on the truck in the next week or so.


----------



## brighton

Congrats on finding a decent one. I'm really looking forward on how the Tundra handles it.


----------



## mercer_me

brighton;1836795 said:


> Congrats on finding a decent one. I'm really looking forward on how the Tundra handles it.


Thanks! I think the Tundra will handle the 8' HD fine. The guys that are running 7.5' Xblades aren't having any problems and the 7.5' Xblade weighs more than the 8' HD.


----------



## allagashpm

Nice plow! Thats the thing that stinks about Craigslist once you find what you want sometimes you have to drive wicked far just to look at it then you pretty much feel like you have to buy it lol. 
Throwing this out there if anyone is interested. .I have an ariens 520e two stage blower, it is smaller but good for walks etc...looking to trade for a smaller single stage blower I can get in and out of the truck without ramps. This thing is mint was given to me by an older couple and has very low hours.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1836926 said:


> Nice plow! That's the thing that stinks about Craigslist once you find what you want sometimes you have to drive wicked far just to look at it then you pretty much feel like you have to buy it lol.


I talked to the guy on the phone for a long time and asked every question about every detail I could think of before I went down there. He sounded like a really honest straight up guy and when I got down there I new for sure he was after talking with him for a few minutes. He owns Coastal Landscape and Garden Center on RT.1 in York.

My uncle unloaded the plow for me this morning with his skid steer at his shop and I put it on my Dad's Tundra and brought it back to my parents garage. My Dad's Tundra is completely stock and it dropped about an inch and a half when I picked the plow up. So, I think my Tundra will have no problem at all with it.

If any of you guys know anybody looking for a 7.5' SD let me know. Mine is in excellent shape and it was only used to plow two driveways. I also have a Fish Stick for a strait blade Fisher for sale $100.


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1836944 said:


> I talked to the guy on the phone for a long time and asked every question about every detail I could think of before I went down there. He sounded like a really honest straight up guy and when I got down there I new for sure he was after talking with him for a few minutes. He owns Coastal Landscape and Garden Center on RT.1 in York.
> 
> My uncle unloaded the plow for me this morning with his skid steer at his shop and I put it on my Dad's Tundra and brought it back to my parents garage. My Dad's Tundra is completely stock and it dropped about an inch and a half when I picked the plow up. So, I think my Tundra will have no problem at all with it.
> 
> If any of you guys know anybody looking for a 7.5' SD let me know. Mine is in excellent shape and it was only used to plow two driveways. I also have a Fish Stick for a strait blade Fisher for sale $100.


Sureee. ..the classic only used on my own driveway line! Just messing with Ya I'm sure it'll sell quick lotta guys probably got tired of paying someone last year when they already have a truck.


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1836980 said:


> Sureee. ..the classic only used on my own driveway line! Just messing with Ya I'm sure it'll sell quick lotta guys probably got tired of paying someone last year when they already have a truck.


LOL It honestly only plowed my driveway and my parents driveway and I occasionally would plow my grandparents' driveway (maybe once a winter). I'm sure it will sell pretty easy. It's honestly in excellent condition and it's actually in better shape than the plow I just bought. The the cutting edge will tell the story on how much it's been used, it's hardly worn.


----------



## plowguy43

Nice plow Will, sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1837296 said:


> Nice plow Will, sounds like a good deal to me!


Thanks! I think it was a fair deal. How close are you to York?


----------



## bealaddison

Was going to plow with my 09 Duramax, but found a good deal on this 01 gas job. No just need to get home and get the push beam switched over and wire it up!


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1837498 said:


> Thanks! I think it was a fair deal. How close are you to York?


Its about an hour south of me. I had a house to plow down there last season, I subbed it to UNHCP.



bealaddison;1837748 said:


> Was going to plow with my 09 Duramax, but found a good deal on this 01 gas job. No just need to get home and get the push beam switched over and wire it up!


That looks like a really clean 01, congrats!


----------



## bealaddison

Thanks! Been combing Craigslist and the swap sell sites. Found it in Auburn. High miles, but it was a fleet truck that was well maintained from what I could gather. Hopefully it handles my 9'2" Boss Power V without too many issues.


----------



## plowguy43

That's awesome. Mileage doesn't bother me if the truck has been maintained well. Mine will cross 200k this season and she runs mint - knock on wood. I'm sure it'll handle that plow without an issue.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone up for a Meet this month? Seems like October is the time we usually have one (if memory serves)


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1838360 said:


> Anyone up for a Meet this month? Seems like October is the time we usually have one (if memory serves)


I would love to meet. This Saturday and next Saturday won't work for me and every Saturday in November won't work for me. But, I'm available any Sunday.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I'm gone this weekend for a wedding but am available after.


----------



## Mick76

Got a RFB from Brinkman today for our local BJ's..... freakin joke! Even though Im not in the game anymore these management companies still burn my a$$ with their asinine pricing...... less then half of what it should be! You know darn well they are keeping the other half +...... don't work for them people.... spend the time, hit the pavement, cold call and find the accounts! rant done! oh and I still want to go to the meets


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bobby you ever get any pics of your new wings mounted up?


----------



## Dewey

I'm out for this weekend as well.... I'm going to give my first daughter away  She's getting married Saturday... For those that know me can you imagine me in a Tux !!???


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1839237 said:


> Bobby you ever get any pics of your new wings mounted up?


Not yet, because they aren't mounted up yet haha. I plan on getting the plow taken care of next week.



Dewey;1839291 said:


> I'm out for this weekend as well.... I'm going to give my first daughter away  She's getting married Saturday... For those that know me can you imagine me in a Tux !!???


I'll believe it when I see it! Congrats as well!


----------



## 06Sierra

Just got back yesterday. We spent a week at Disney world with the kids. I wasn't ready to leave!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra;1839718 said:


> Just got back yesterday. We spent a week at Disney world with the kids. I wasn't ready to leave!


Sounds like a great trip. I can understand not wanting to leave, when I went down to Miami in April and it was really hard to come back to the cold.


----------



## Ray

The wife and I spent a week down at Disney World last September and it was awesome, especially now that the kids are grown. You can really make your own schedule and not have to worry about keeping the kids entertained.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone on here run CB's? A buddy and I are thinking of grabbing some for our trucks since this winter we will be working together a lot more... Whats the range typically etc?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1839953 said:


> Anyone on here run CB's? A buddy and I are thinking of grabbing some for our trucks since this winter we will be working together a lot more... Whats the range typically etc?


Don't buy cheap ones and don't buy cheap antennas either. They won't reach out very far. I have a Cobra 29 with a good antenna and it reaches out a few miles. I haven't installed it in my Tundra because there isn't any good places in my Tundra to mount it. I really do miss having it, you can find out where the cops are sitting and listening to some of the truckers can be entertaining. I had mine in the truck I drove for Maine DOT and it cane in wicked handy letting the truckers know when it was safe to pass. The company I work for in the Summer is to cheap to put CBs in the trucks and I don't drive the same truck everyday so, I don't even bother putting mine in a truck.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I was also thinking about the cb's in our trucks too. Seems like most of the guys have them around here but we have just used cells to call or text between trucks in the past, but it might cheer me up and keep drivers from feeling "out there all alone" in a bad night storm. Think we'll give them a shot. Dale, do you have one in yours?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Think I'll run an ad for leaves and snow at the same time from Oct-Nov. See what happens. Think we've picked up about 8 over the summer in addition to whoever keeps us from last season. Can't believe I'm even talking about this now....lol Winter sux. =D


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;1840265 said:


> I was also thinking about the cb's in our trucks too. Seems like most of the guys have them around here but we have just used cells to call or text between trucks in the past, but it might cheer me up and keep drivers from feeling "out there all alone" in a bad night storm. Think we'll give them a shot. Dale, do you have one in yours?


Nope I don't have one in my truck. My cb is under my bed right now collecting dust :-( have thought about putting it back in though


----------



## 06Sierra

We had a blast! My kids are 5 and 8. They loved everything we did. They really liked scaring the crap out of their mother on the tower of terror.


----------



## Mems

I run a Overlanding website as well as my normal job and we typically can only communicate on CB's in some of the remote spots we end up wheeling. Ive had one in all my trucks since I can remember. Good CB plus a great TUNED antenna with a heavy spring is the ticket.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

I'm just so ready for SNOW! I was ready in July


----------



## LawnsInOrder

@MEMS, so roughly how much would such a setup run to get setup in one truck and how far could we expect to reach on average? Thanks for you input!

Jason


----------



## Mems

Hey Jason. One of the biggest contributing factors, as with most any electronic device, is the outside elements that could limit ones abilities to get the signal out to further and further places. A few things are terrain, weather and vehicle dynamics.

There has been instances when people run 20 miles with a CB signal but those are very very rare instances and with larger antennas but in general one can run out to around 2-5 miles with a CB frequency with a decent CB radio and a well tuned antenna 3 or 4' fiberglass.

Antenna- This has to get over the top of the highest point of your rig by and do so by at least a few inches to be effective. Usually doing this makes it much more susceptible to breakage (gone through way to many to count, they are only fiberglass or steel rod). Adding a heavy duty spring to the fiberglass helps a lot to prevent breakage unless you get a steel rod whip and rig it up with a magnet mount or a "whip" which is the largest vehicle antenna I know of, around 10', and get that slung under a roof rack or something.

The best way to get the best reception is to get as close to a full wavelength in the CB's frequency band which is closer to a 39' antenna. No one would do this as its just to big but people use fractions of the cb's wavelength to get reception. One of the best things to do is use the largest antenna that can work for an application. Our 4' Firesticks generally will get the 4-5 miles in great weather and minimal terrain blockage that I mentioned but a full 1/4 wavelength antenna (generally 10' long whip) with get you the best off all worlds for greatest reception and somewhat easy installation if you can find a place to put it. The thing is that CB's are currently regulated to only 4 watts of power output in the first place and are generally line of sight. These need to be taken into account. So you need to get the largest arm out there possible for your application as you can to reach people.

CB. We have people running simple Uniden 510's and 520's in their rigs that are having great luck with them. They are relatively cheap, and usually the only complaint is the mic sucks and it gets tinny or the wires pull out on them. A $20 Cobra mic upgrade is worth its weight in gold. They wont get out as well as some of the larger/higher end CB's out there but they are a great start to get used to how much you want to throw at a CB and who your trying to contact. Cobra, Midland and Uniden are great places to start looking for excellent mid range CB's that will get you years of great service.

Here are a few suggestions for radios: 
http://www.rightchannelradios.com/cobra-29-ltd.html

http://www.rightchannelradios.com/uniden-bearcat-pro-520xl-cb-radio.html

How far line of sight (as the crow flies for us Mainers) are you looking to speak with people?


----------



## Mick76

Per their facebook page.....Messer Truck Equipment in Westbrook is hosting a free Fisher Plows inspection on Saturday, October 18 from 7:30 a.m. – 3 p.m. Complimentary food and beverages will be available to all who attend.


----------



## plowguy43

I hope they are stocked up with new XV Center pins


I kid I kid


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mems;1840471 said:


> Hey Jason. One of the biggest contributing factors, as with most any electronic device, is the outside elements that could limit ones abilities to get the signal out to further and further places. A few things are terrain, weather and vehicle dynamics.
> 
> There has been instances when people run 20 miles with a CB signal but those are very very rare instances and with larger antennas but in general one can run out to around 2-5 miles with a CB frequency with a decent CB radio and a well tuned antenna 3 or 4' fiberglass.
> 
> Antenna- This has to get over the top of the highest point of your rig by and do so by at least a few inches to be effective. Usually doing this makes it much more susceptible to breakage (gone through way to many to count, they are only fiberglass or steel rod). Adding a heavy duty spring to the fiberglass helps a lot to prevent breakage unless you get a steel rod whip and rig it up with a magnet mount or a "whip" which is the largest vehicle antenna I know of, around 10', and get that slung under a roof rack or something.
> 
> The best way to get the best reception is to get as close to a full wavelength in the CB's frequency band which is closer to a 39' antenna. No one would do this as its just to big but people use fractions of the cb's wavelength to get reception. One of the best things to do is use the largest antenna that can work for an application. Our 4' Firesticks generally will get the 4-5 miles in great weather and minimal terrain blockage that I mentioned but a full 1/4 wavelength antenna (generally 10' long whip) with get you the best off all worlds for greatest reception and somewhat easy installation if you can find a place to put it. The thing is that CB's are currently regulated to only 4 watts of power output in the first place and are generally line of sight. These need to be taken into account. So you need to get the largest arm out there possible for your application as you can to reach people.
> 
> CB. We have people running simple Uniden 510's and 520's in their rigs that are having great luck with them. They are relatively cheap, and usually the only complaint is the mic sucks and it gets tinny or the wires pull out on them. A $20 Cobra mic upgrade is worth its weight in gold. They wont get out as well as some of the larger/higher end CB's out there but they are a great start to get used to how much you want to throw at a CB and who your trying to contact. Cobra, Midland and Uniden are great places to start looking for excellent mid range CB's that will get you years of great service.
> 
> Here are a few suggestions for radios:
> http://www.rightchannelradios.com/cobra-29-ltd.html
> 
> http://www.rightchannelradios.com/uniden-bearcat-pro-520xl-cb-radio.html
> 
> *How far line of sight (as the crow flies for us Mainers) are you looking to speak with people?*


Roughly 4-5miles, but its from one town to another, and there are plenty of buildings and a few hills in between.... In reality I would prefer something handheld so I dont have to mount it in the truck, but ohwell.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Wow, thanks for all the information - you surely know your stuff on cb radios! Ya, I wasn't looking for it for communication as much as information, so we can hear about when a road is shut down because of an accident or something so we can make plans to take alternate routes and such. Very rural area but if all the town trucks have them then it might be helpful.


----------



## mercer_me

Anybody looking for a smoking deal on a 7.5' HD Fisher? $2,000 in really good shape, http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/4703051054.html If I hadn't of bought my 8' I would buy this one and run it untill I found a smoking deal on an 8'. I should just buy it anyways to resell.


----------



## SnowJunki

GMCHD plower;1839953 said:


> Anyone on here run CB's? A buddy and I are thinking of grabbing some for our trucks since this winter we will be working together a lot more... Whats the range typically etc?


don't waste your time, half the time you cant hear him and call anyways. i guess it would work if your working right next to each other on a lot. one less distraction if you ask me. thats just my two cents. on the other hand i do like it when im running down 95 to hear if the scales are open. we all want to shepard to laa-sheep haha OVER


----------



## Mick76

SnowJunki;1841853 said:


> don't waste your time, half the time you cant hear him and call anyways. i guess it would work if your working right next to each other on a lot. one less distraction if you ask me. thats just my two cents. on the other hand i do like it when im running down 95 to hear if the scales are open. we all want to shepard to laa-sheep haha OVER


Bout time you got on here Kale.......


----------



## SnowJunki

Mick76;1841858 said:


> Bout time you got on here Kale.......


what gave me away!!! last time i put dodges in my signature haa

and you said messer is doing plow inspections. its either broke or looks like its about to brake or its not.:laughing:
ill grab my welder and well set up shop next door with a big sign FISHER PLOW REPAIR. easy money


----------



## Mems

To each his own. 
I run a radio everyday at work. You just get used to it. External speakers are almost always needed when in loud environments. Mine sits right behind my passenger seat head rest at work and they are simple plug and play. Most put them attached to the rear of the center console facing rearward or on their drivers side headliner just behind their ear. They are relatively small and for $10 increase the volume tremendously.

http://www.toolfetch.com/astatic-30...=DAS-302-VS4&gclid=CNygsZixncECFZBi7Aodb00AvQ


----------



## allagashpm

I dug the plow out of the woods today and dropped it off for a service. Boss has a 50 dollar rebate but I guess it doesnt matter for you fishah guys. Also ordered a snow deflector which I hope makes a big difference as I have some long pushes and hate slowing down when i cant see out the windshield. I am really excited for the season I have dropped a few accounts that are out of the way and a Pita. Added about 5 good drives already. Hoping it is a profitable season. I can meet any time so lets set a date and get it over with!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Rained hard here today but we kept busy with repairs around the shop....here's one of the guys making some adjustments to install a dump insert. =D


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Got her back from the mechanic....few new sensors, tranny flush, fluid film, and studded sneakers....ready to push back some serious banks. =D


----------



## PlowMan03

Looks good Jason. Did you go up to 265's instead of the 265's that were on it. Btw be prepared for the lower corners of your front license plate to get bent up from stacking snow.


----------



## TMLGC

LawnsInOrder;1843546 said:


> Got her back from the mechanic....few new sensors, tranny flush, fluid film, and studded sneakers....ready to push back some serious banks. =D


Looks like a great work truck there, those tires with studs must be unbelievable traction.


----------



## GMCHD plower

No signs of winter anytime soon gentlemen...


----------



## plowguy43

LOL 70's and sunny. I'll take it for now though, keeps heating costs down.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1846989 said:


> LOL 70's and sunny. I'll take it for now though, keeps heating costs down.


I love Winter time and cold weather but, I have to agree not burning as much propane is really nice.


----------



## Mems

Tonights rain storm would be a nasty snow storm that's for damn sure. Unlikely there would be this kind of precip during the winter but it can and has happened....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Rushing to get bids out and letters to customers. I know it's nice now, but it turns bad in a hurry =(. Gotta start stockpiling soon I'm afraid...got about 20 yds left over from last season right now. How about a meet the first of Dec?? I'll be hunting and busy most of Nov.


----------



## 06Sierra

Yesterday, I was taking my kids and my niece and nephew hunting. We never made it! Bambi decided she wanted to eat some grill. Nothing major for damage, but the rear brake line blew out ending the day.

For some reason it won't let me upload a couple pics.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1847795 said:


> Rushing to get bids out and letters to customers. I know it's nice now, but it turns bad in a hurry =(. Gotta start stockpiling soon I'm afraid...got about 20 yds left over from last season right now. How about a meet the first of Dec?? I'll be hunting and busy most of Nov.


That works for me. Whereabouts works for everyone?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Accuweather calling for freezing rain next Monday, hopefully it's wrong


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1847795 said:


> How about a meet the first of Dec?? I'll be hunting and busy most of Nov.





plowguy43;1849048 said:


> That works for me. Whereabouts works for everyone?


I'm in for any Sunday in November or in the beginning of December some time. I like BWW in Auburn if you guys are interested in going there again.



06Sierra;1848936 said:


> Yesterday, I was taking my kids and my niece and nephew hunting. We never made it! Bambi decided she wanted to eat some grill. Nothing major for damage, but the rear brake line blew out ending the day.
> 
> For some reason it won't let me upload a couple pics.


Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Hope you get the truck fixed quickly. Try Photo Bucket for uploading pictures.



jrs.landscaping;1849071 said:


> Accuweather calling for freezing rain next Monday, hopefully it's wrong


I'm really hoping there isn't any freezing rain. I'm still working at the railroad so, I won't be able to sand during the day. My plow truck hasn't even been started since May. My sander needs a new bearing and it needs to be put back in the truck. I should be getting the plow installed on my Rock Warrior in a couple weeks.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I hope no freezing rain, I don't have my sand pile yet or any salt!


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Yah Im all for BWW. My son is my co owner so he will want to come along. Any dates or times been set yet.


----------



## Dewey

Well I don't feel so bad after all... I'm not the only one not ready for winter !!!! I'm goin to try to do my Sand/ Salt this week...ussmileyflag


----------



## 06Sierra




----------



## plowguy43

06Sierra;1849159 said:


>


Wow nice Deer and you still have a tag left!


----------



## 06Sierra

Ha, no kidding!


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like it should be a good eating deer and it's not stove up to bad. If you shoot one this year you will be all set.


----------



## TMLGC

That's an honest guy right therewent out hunting, nice deer runs out in front of the truck,,,disrupts the hunting trip,,,and admits to getting the deer via crash lol.


----------



## 06Sierra

TMLGC;1849742 said:


> That's an honest guy right therewent out hunting, nice deer runs out in front of the truck,,,disrupts the hunting trip,,,and admits to getting the deer via crash lol.


No doe permits up here. No way I could have made up a cool hunting story! ☺


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We still have about 20 yds salt/sand left from last season, so that will cover any errant early storms we got. Start restocking late Nov sometime.


----------



## plowguy43

Was offered a Fisher 8' MM2 (complete with wiring and push plates for my truck) plus a 2005 Arctic Cat F7 with 2000 miles on it straight trade for my plow setup (wiring/push plates/wings)

Need opinions, I really don't want a straight blade but could make do for the season and buy an XV2 in the spring. I'd definitely buy some pro wings for the 8' though


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;1853763 said:


> Was offered a Fisher 8' MM2 (complete with wiring and push plates for my truck) plus a 2005 Arctic Cat F7 with 2000 miles on it straight trade for my plow setup (wiring/push plates/wings)
> 
> Need opinions, I really don't want a straight blade but could make do for the season and buy an XV2 in the spring. I'd definitely buy some pro wings for the 8' though


Jump on it, if it were me I'd sell the plow, and then cough up the difference for the xv2. You go back to yellow...No way, what is this, the twilight zone!?!?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Jesus Ryan is alive! And that seems like a good deal to me, like you said definately add some wings to the straight blade!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1853763 said:


> Was offered a Fisher 8' MM2 (complete with wiring and push plates for my truck) plus a 2005 Arctic Cat F7 with 2000 miles on it straight trade for my plow setup (wiring/push plates/wings)
> 
> Need opinions, I really don't want a straight blade but could make do for the season and buy an XV2 in the spring. I'd definitely buy some pro wings for the 8' though





RepoMan207;1853765 said:


> Jump on it, if it were me I'd sell the plow, and then cough up the difference for the XV2. You go back to yellow...No way, what is this, the twilight zone!?!?


It sounds like a pretty good deal to me if the plow is in good shape. Like Ryan said I'd just sell the 8' and buy an XV2 this year. The amount of after the storm plowing you do would absolutely suck with a straight blade. You could always sell the sled as well and then you might actually make a dollar or two on the deal.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1853894 said:


> It sounds like a pretty good deal to me if the plow is in good shape. Like Ryan said I'd just sell the 8' and buy an XV2 this year. The amount of after the storm plowing you do would absolutely suck with a straight blade. You could always sell the sled as well and then you might actually make a dollar or two on the deal.


I think the sled is the actual incentive lol!


----------



## bigbadbrad

How do you post pics from your phone on here? First time I use my phone for plowsite haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

screw it, I sent them to my computer haha

Added a 50" led lightbar to my truck yesterday, works pretty good, I hope it will work good for plowing, as I do a lot if after storm pushes


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1853921 said:


> screw it, I sent them to my computer haha
> 
> Added a 50" led lightbar to my truck yesterday, works pretty good, I hope it will work good for plowing, as I do a lot if after storm pushes


I'll be interested to see your honest opinion on that lightbar in the snow. I assume you're going to be blinded, if it even works. The problem I've found with the LED lights in the snow is that they don't heat up enough to melt the snow dust. It's a constant battle for the ones I run high up on the polycaster. If it works for you, I'll be investing in a long bar myself.

What is that between the tow hooks, is that lights as well?


----------



## bigbadbrad

yeah I honestly don't think it will work good during the middle of a storm or going down the road while it is snowing, but I leave my plow on most of the winter and wanted more light for everyday use too. Yes those are 6 48w led spot beam led work lights, on a custom bracket I made. They light the ditches and down the road pretty good. I got two of them mounted under the back of my rear bumper also. A trick I have found that helps the led lights with snow sticking to them is using rainx on them. I work for a large logging contractor and we have been using leds now for a couple years and they work out good for us. I even had a 30" light bar mounted to a moose bumper to one of our log trucks last winter and it held up good.


----------



## RepoMan207

bigbadbrad;1853934 said:


> yeah I honestly don't think it will work good during the middle of a storm or going down the road while it is snowing, but I leave my plow on most of the winter and wanted more light for everyday use too. Yes those are 6 48w led spot beam led work lights, on a custom bracket I made. They light the ditches and down the road pretty good. I got two of them mounted under the back of my rear bumper also. A trick I have found that helps the led lights with snow sticking to them is using rainx on them. I work for a large logging contractor and we have been using leds now for a couple years and they work out good for us. I even had a 30" light bar mounted to a moose bumper to one of our log trucks last winter and it held up good.


Nice, I'll have to try that. I look forward to the review later this winter. Best of luck!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Did you order the small squares off Amazon Brad? Looking for 2 to put under my bumper for my sander..


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1854130 said:


> Did you order the small squares off Amazon Brad? Looking for 2 to put under my bumper for my sander..


I did not get those ones from amazon, but they do have the same thing on there for pretty good deal


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Why does everyone put them under their bumpers??!! Makes no sense to me, easily covered with slush and snow, Plus hard to see in big drifts/banks. Put them up high and you'll see more, IMHO.


----------



## plowguy43

RepoMan207;1853899 said:


> I think the sled is the actual incentive lol!


It definitely is, I wanted to get another one this season and was looking at F7's anyway.

BTW- I suck and still need to meet up with you. So sorry


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;1854193 said:


> Why does everyone put them under their bumpers??!! Makes no sense to me, easily covered with slush and snow, Plus hard to see in big drifts/banks. Put them up high and you'll see more, IMHO.


don't back into snowbanks and you will be all set, up high is fine, but I don't want a back rack. My truck has a lift on it too so the lights really are not that low to the ground haha


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hahaha "don't back into snow banks".....try doing resi's in our area.....


----------



## mercer_me

On my big plow truck I have two lights near the top of the sander facing back and two lights near the bottom of the sander facing towards the ground. It seams to work very well for me. On my pickup I just mount two lights to the top of my head board.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

mercer_me;1854225 said:


> On my big plow truck I have two lights near the top of the sander facing back and two lights near the bottom of the sander facing towards the ground. It seams to work very well for me. On my pickup I just mount two lights to the top of my head board.


Sorry. ..i shouldn't have been so quick. .. forgot most don't have a backup camera. .. That's huge asset with Sanders


----------



## GMCHD plower

I've got a backup buddy, and 55watt bulbs on the stock housings, I can see fine backing up, however I want something underneath for sanding, aND for the rest of the year, hooking up trailers etc


----------



## plowguy43

Well just an update - and I should've known this was going to happen - guy backed out of the deal. Wanted money on top of the trade after making the original offer (which is what happened originally - he was going to buy my truck, gave a $1,000 deposit, called the next morning saying he found another one and wanted me to come down on the price).

So keeping the V plow and putting the wings on this week. Gotta get her ready for the snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I saw some map last night saying we could get snow this Saturday,I don't believe it though


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1854494 said:


> I saw some map last night saying we could get snow this Saturday,I don't believe it though


Of course it has to come on the opening day of hunting season. :realmad:


----------



## plowguy43

Just got my preliminary list from the bank for this season and its looking pretty good already!

Just a 5hr route, 220 miles round trip so far haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

Glad to hear it Bobby, wasn't last year's like 8hours or something?


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1855163 said:


> Glad to hear it Bobby, wasn't last year's like 8hours or something?


Yeah something like that. Even though the route says 5hrs on Google, it never pan's out that way. Gotta factor in the plow time, time to shovel the walkway, and other things like stopping for gas, etc. So this will be more like 7-8hrs anyways.

But this is generally the way they start out and by the end of the season they've nearly doubled their list which is great money wise, but gets real tiring. I think last years route was over 425 miles round trip at the end of the season.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Geez that's alot, but I guess if you figure most guys will put on a couple hundred miles just plowing, doing 425 with alot of it being regular driving isn't overly horrible


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1855199 said:


> Yeah something like that. Even though the route says 5hrs on Google, it never pan's out that way. Gotta factor in the plow time, time to shovel the walkway, and other things like stopping for gas, etc. So this will be more like 7-8hrs anyways.
> 
> But this is generally the way they start out and by the end of the season they've nearly doubled their list which is great money wise, but gets real tiring. I think last years route was over 425 miles round trip at the end of the season.


You put gas in your truck? Thought you had a Diesel??


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1855364 said:


> You put gas in your truck? Thought you had a Diesel??


Yeah but 87 is so much cheaper LOL


----------



## bacwudzme

91 would help lower egt since it burns cooler though right?


----------



## plowguy43

Probably but I'm too cheap to run the high test. I can't attach pics bud sorry, on my phone


----------



## TMLGC

Finally all set up and ready to go! Plow was a little older and more used than originally wanted but was bought more out of convenience from my neighbor 3 houses down. Almost all of the underhood stuff in the truck is new and some wiring on the plow. I painted it with some left over mower paint, not quite Fisher yellow.


----------



## allagashpm

Looks great. Is that the truck you had or did u end up getting a new one?


----------



## TMLGC

allagashpm;1856383 said:


> Looks great. Is that the truck you had or did u end up getting a new one?


No I did just get this. After starting to make some repairs and upgrades on my 2000 it became too expensive for me to justify. It had a slow coolant leak out the rear of the engine. It was discovered the previous owner improperly repaired the rear manifold bolts. They drilled a helicoil too deep and at the wrong angle that let go. The shop I use tried several times and could not fix it. In short the head would have to be machined along with some other repairs it would of cost way too much for me to justify combined with I still had to outfit it with a plow. I actually had an apt to put a plow on, thankfully I had not done that first.

I got this from a local GM dealer less than 2 miles from my house. Newer, about half the miles and a little heavier duty, my 2000 was not a HD. I would of preferred to go into the winter without a payment though.


----------



## unhcp

nice truck, good luck this winter. You are ahead of me at this point since I am without a good ride yet, sold my truck and only have a beater yard truck at the moment.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys, selling my Saltdogg TGS07 if anyone is interested. If I still have it when the snow flies I won't sell.

Looking for $1000 includes all wiring and mounting.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Yu upgrading Bobby or just no more sanding?


----------



## plowguy43

No not really doing anything. I tend to be dumb and sell equipment I'll end up needing later in the season. 

If it sells, come January during the freezing rain storms we get I'll be pissed I don't have it haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

Gotcha haha, I was in that situation last winter being pissed I didn't have one Lol, so I bought a tgs 03 this summer off another guy on here Ray.


----------



## TMLGC

unhcp;1856471 said:


> nice truck, good luck this winter. You are ahead of me at this point since I am without a good ride yet, sold my truck and only have a beater yard truck at the moment.


Thanks and good luck finding a new ride.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Heard a guy was getting out of the biz this week, called him up about his client list, and he had just given it to another guy the day before. So close but must have meant to be - might send out postcards anyway and hope to pick up a few of them.


----------



## GMCHD plower

The accounts list is shaping up nice!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like we may get a little taste of winter this weekend for some of us... Won't accumulate though


----------



## mercer_me

I hauled the loader from the pit to the sand/salt shed today and we moved all the trucks down there so we will be ready if we have to go out and sand.


----------



## allagashpm

They just said Rockland and east could get 8-10!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got 10yards of Salt/Sand mixed up and tarped, then probably 500-600lbs of salt under a tarp... Swapping tires tomorrow and making sure my blowers are ready..


----------



## Ray

For anyone getting plowable snow tonight into tomorrow be safe! We are only supposed to get up to half an inch down this way.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We got the sander and plows ready and about 20 yds stockpiled and tarped. The bin blocks arrived on Friday - hope to put up a stockpile shed soon.....hope nothing happens! Too much fall work to be done before snow flies. One good thing, this forecast has got the estimates coming in and phone ringing like crazy. =D


----------



## plowguy43

Awesome news for you!

Doubting this will be anything but still good to see regardless. Hoping this is a glimpse of what is to come


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got the sander on and some sand in the truck, hoping that's all I need to do... Grounds too soft....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Exactly! No way are we gonnna touch the resis...we have hardly had a frost here, let alone the ground freezing at all....if it gets icy we'll salt/sand the commercials but I'd be glad if that didn't even need it. lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

I wouldn't mind sanding, some quick money and I can get used to my new sander...


----------



## mercer_me

I'm headed to bed shortly. I have a feeling I'm going to get called out in the early morning. First storm of the year is when you find out what you should have fixed during the Summer so, I have my fingers crossed my truck goes good.


----------



## jimbo64

Did you get snow in any parts of Maine? While i'm not from Maine I didn't think you would mind a "neighbour" from New Brunswick joining. I'm a little over an hour from Calais and it's been raining since yesterday afternoon. For me that's a good thing since i'm still almost but not quite ready to plow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm guessing a fat 3 inches right now and coming down hard


----------



## PlowMan03

Coming down hard enough that you can't tell when the plow truck you were behind 5 minutes ago just went through


----------



## bigbadbrad

Going to be another one of those years where you bunch of flatlanders from down state get all the snow and we get hardly anything up here


----------



## GMCHD plower

4-5" here, wet as hell, already sanded a church and started plowing... Going to be a long night


----------



## allagashpm

We have an inch or so in brunswick and lost power around 11. Going to sharpen up the chainsaw I have a feeling I will be cleaning up trees tomorrow instead of fall cleanups. They are saying 60mph gusts on the coast. Besafe everyone we still have a long season ahead of us.


----------



## Citytow

NFL countdown showing what looks like a Deere tractor w/ an arctic box running across the hash marks at Gillette . always thought they used corrugated plastic drainage tubing w/ sand bags in it as a pusher . didnt see any turf rolling up either. what type of field is down in Gillette ?


----------



## Citytow

GMCHD plower;1858718 said:


> 4-5" here, wet as hell, already sanded a church and started plowing... Going to be a long night


a pixy is worth a thousand  welcome to winter


----------



## mercer_me

Some spots are bare hear and others have up to three inches. I've plowed and sanded my roads once so far.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Over a foot here. .. insane!


----------



## PlowMan03

It's like a war zone outside right now. Trees down, lines down it's crazy hope the rest of the winter isn't like this lol


----------



## plowguy43

You guys better take some pics! I'm drinking a few beers watching the Pats because we got some flakes but it looks more like it rained outside LOL

Have fun, be safe, and make that $$$$


----------



## mercer_me

I just finished plowing and sanding. Some spots in Belgrade got up to four inches. I only got about an inch at my house in Norridgewock. I't all done snowing now.


----------



## loggerman

mercer_me;1859053 said:


> I just finished plowing and sanding. Some spots in Belgrade got up to four inches. I only got about an inch at my house in Norridgewock. I't all done snowing now.


Come on down to jackson, 17-18 inches here! Measured in the areas the wind didn't get to! Plowed driveways 3-4 times!


----------



## AccuCon

Looks like first of the season....All you Mainers having all the fun!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Absolute mess, just got in, probably 10-12" here, soaking wet though, was like pushing concrete...


----------



## plowguy43

At least you guys got to push. I put the plow on and nothing happened. Still on because I was too lazy to take it off last night (aka had too many beers while watching the Pats haha)


----------



## Dewey

Yep.... way over 15" here....Kinda caught me with my pants down.... thought we were only gonna get a couple of inches..... So I took the wife for a weekend getaway... Heard it was snowing to beat hell in Liberty Sunday morning...So we headed home,,,,I hadn't put my plow on yet this year Soooo I had to go to the building where it was stored, move other equipment out of the way. Thank Gawd the Boss plow worked perfectly...
I hadn't put my winter tires on yet , I tried to plow with Just the snow eight on the flatbed not a good idea ,,, I ended up dumping a yard and a half of sand on the body , what a difference that made....Going to get the Snow tires and sander on this week !!!!


----------



## mercer_me

I'm getting my plow installed on my Rock Warrior tomorrow. I can't wait to try it out. Bring on the snow!


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got probably 12-14" here, was like pushing cement... But did the whole route, some sanding, and then some removal so it wasn't a bad day lol... New sander works great for what it is, really glad I got it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Grabbed a couple pics too..


----------



## plowguy43

Wow that gas station was caught off guard huh!


----------



## GMCHD plower

They were actually plowing behind me while I took the picture haha


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1860013 said:


> They were actually plowing behind me while I took the picture haha


How's it looking up there now, is there any salt residue on the roads still?


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1859664 said:


> I'm getting my plow installed on my Rock Warrior tomorrow. I can't wait to try it out. Bring on the snow!


What up Will? How have you been? What did you get for a plow?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just a little, not a ton but luckily their drying up..


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1860135 said:


> Just a little, not a ton but luckily their drying up..


I hope it's all clear in the morning, I need to deliver this to Southwest Harbor tomorrow. Fussy owner doesn't want it traveling through the road grime / salt....yet they use it on the ocean. Go figure.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Geez, you're headed down my way!! I'm bound for Sumner to pickup another sander....CL special.

Nice boat!


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1860085 said:


> What up Will? How have you been? What did you get for a plow?


I baught a 2012 Toyota Tundra TRD Rock Warrior in July. It has Bilstien 5100 series coil overs and Timbrens. I baught a used 8' HD Fisher for it and my Dad gave me his push plates and wiring. He is selling his 7.5' SD. I think my Tundra will handle the 8' HD Fisher fine because there are a bunch of Tundras around with 7.5' Boss V plows and they weigh about the same.

I've been doing very well. I got laid off from my Summer job at the railroad and I'm working for my uncle now until next Spring. Hope all has been well with you Ryan!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Few random pics....one road was blocked off by a huge spruce, I turned around to head back out and already a pole, lines and tree had broken down behind me. Trees and branches breaking all around....didn't hardly dare to step outside the truck to piss. It was either sit there forever and possibly get hit by tree or get out. Rammed the pole and tree until I could sneak through.....

This is why I don't buy brand new trucks hahahah....Worse than the ice storm in this area. They are hoping to get power back by Thurs.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1860165 said:


> I hope it's all clear in the morning, I need to deliver this to Southwest Harbor tomorrow. Fussy owner doesn't want it traveling through the road grime / salt....yet they use it on the ocean. Go figure.


There you go Ryan... I'm in Bangor though so it could be a bit different down there...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'd think you should be fine, Ryan....worse case, hit the car wash before you get to MDI hahaha.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ryan, seems like you do a little bit of everything eh?


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;1860210 said:


> I baught a 2012 Toyota Tundra TRD Rock Warrior in July. It has Bilstien 5100 series coil overs and Timbrens. I baught a used 8' HD Fisher for it and my Dad gave me his push plates and wiring. He is selling his 7.5' SD. I think my Tundra will handle the 8' HD Fisher fine because there are a bunch of Tundras around with 7.5' Boss V plows and they weigh about the same.
> 
> I've been doing very well. I got laid off from my Summer job at the railroad and I'm working for my uncle now until next Spring. Hope all has been well with you Ryan!


What do you want for the plow? My Nephew is looking for something for his Chevy.


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1860285 said:


> I'd think you should be fine, Ryan....worse case, hit the car wash before you get to MDI hahaha.


I thought of that, but I'm afraid I can't fit in a wash bay, it's pretty tall with instruments on top of the T-top.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1860308 said:


> Ryan, seems like you do a little bit of everything eh?


In this state you have to diversify.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;1860333 said:


> In this state you have to diversify.


Very true.. It keeps it interesting too... Then add in how Bipolar Mother Nature is here and its really exciting lol


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;1860229 said:


> Few random pics....one road was blocked off by a huge spruce, I turned around to head back out and already a pole, lines and tree had broken down behind me. Trees and branches breaking all around....didn't hardly dare to step outside the truck to piss. It was either sit there forever and possibly get hit by tree or get out. Rammed the pole and tree until I could sneak through.....
> 
> This is why I don't buy brand new trucks hahahah....Worse than the ice storm in this area. They are hoping to get power back by Thurs.


Geezz, other than the power aspect, I'm semi envious. I hadn't gotten that itch back for plowing until this weekend, and now seeing these pictures...yup, it's game on.

Brand new truck or not, I'm pretty sure I'd do the same thing if faced with the same situation.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1860345 said:


> Very true.. It keeps it interesting too... Then add in how Bipolar Mother Nature is here and its really exciting lol


No doubt. I need about another month though, then it can wreak havoc. One can only hope.


----------



## allagashpm

They are calling for more snow for northern areas Thursday night. Those pics are crazy I always bring my saw with me when I plow but it sounds like a sketchy situation. Repo man you Needing one of those big mud flaps the rv haulers use.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1860319 said:


> What do you want for the plow? My Nephew is looking for something for his Chevy.


My Dad won't take less than $3,000. It's in excellent condition. I have it on Craigslist.


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1860210 said:


> I baught a 2012 Toyota Tundra TRD Rock Warrior in July. It has Bilstien 5100 series coil overs and Timbrens. I baught a used 8' HD Fisher for it and my Dad gave me his push plates and wiring. He is selling his 7.5' SD. I think my Tundra will handle the 8' HD Fisher fine because there are a bunch of Tundras around with 7.5' Boss V plows and they weigh about the same.
> 
> I've been doing very well. I got laid off from my Summer job at the railroad and I'm working for my uncle now until next Spring. Hope all has been well with you Ryan!


I drove a tundra down to Amherst nh yesterday for a customer of mine. I was impressed with the power of the 5.7 and it was a lot more comfortable than my 350. I averaged 15 mpg going 75-80 which I thought was pretty good. They are nice trucks


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone near Searsport looking to pick up a drive to plow?

*Must have commercial insurance
You have 24 hours after the storm to plow it.
Its a vacant property (no cars to plow around, etc)
Need 1 entrance shoveled (small path is all that is required).*

Let me know if interested!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like we could get a little ice Friday, supposed to rain/snow, then get cold at night


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1860586 said:


> I drove a tundra down to Amherst NH yesterday for a customer of mine. I was impressed with the power of the 5.7 and it was a lot more comfortable than my 350. I averaged 15 mpg going 75-80 which I thought was pretty good. They are nice trucks


I love my Tundra. It's extremely comfortable and it has really good power. The Tundras have also proved themselves in the plowing business as well. They are currently the best half ton out there IMO.



GMCHD plower;1860684 said:


> Sounds like we could get a little ice Friday, supposed to rain/snow, then get cold at night


I'm planning on doing some sanding. I hope I'm not out all night because I have deer to kill on Saturday.


----------



## samjr

*Coming down your way*

Boys I am come down to Portland on the 20 of this month. Where's a good place to pick up some fisher parts along the way ?


----------



## Dewey

Finally...... Put up my sand/ salt today 100 yds all undercover... payup


----------



## jimbo64

samjr;1860915 said:


> Boys I am come down to Portland on the 20 of this month. Where's a good place to pick up some fisher parts along the way ?


Sam you would be better off getting your Fisher stuff at Parts for Trucks there in Dartmouth, our dollar isn't worth much at the moment.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Ryan, do you spread sand with your polycaster? Any issues with bridging?


----------



## unhcp

I am already getting jealous, how about some snow down here?


----------



## GMCHD plower

unhcp;1861256 said:


> I am already getting jealous, how about some snow down here?


I'd even be happy if we got some icing...


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Im hearing its gonna be very very cold next week, so maybe we can get a good frost and then 3ft of snow!!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Picked up a second sander the other day.....an Air-flo 8ft SS. Seems to be a fairly solid unit, just wish I could have found another hydraulic one like the Torwells.


----------



## 06Sierra

unhcp;1861256 said:


> I am already getting jealous, how about some snow down here?


You can have it!! 10" last weekend and now this. Nice and heavy stuff and the ground isn't near frozen yet. Barely enough to cover the ground at my house, got to work in Limestone and there is 2" already.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well I think everything will dry up before it has a chance to freeze, so I guess I'm off to go unload all the salt from my truck...


----------



## bigbadbrad

unhcp;1861256 said:


> I am already getting jealous, how about some snow down here?


don't be jealous, I hooked on my plow last night after work for the first time this year, never had time to put my winter tires on, I figured I could plow on my 35's fine, and I woke up this morning with 2 inches of snow... another hyped up storm.


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1861095 said:


> Hey Ryan, do you spread sand with your polycaster? Any issues with bridging?


Hi Ryan.... The bridging may be because of the sand you are using,,, If you use good clean dry sand it shouldn't be much of a problem... I used to get mine at a pit that was more like dead sand and had some clay in it.. It always was a problem.... Now I use a different pit and its no issue at all...


----------



## mercer_me

Like Dewey said, dead sand is no what you want to use for winter sand. Dead sand clumps up to much.


----------



## mercer_me

I hooked my 8' HD Fisher to my Rock Warrior today for the first time. The truck handles it great and only dropped an inch when I raised the plow and it wasn't even riding on the Timbrens. I can't wait to get some snow so I can try out my new combo.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I think bridging has mostly to do with the moisture content of the salt/sand. We use a few tricks to keep it flowing smoothly.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I haven't been having issues with bridging, it's actually my girlfriends dad with his new polycaster, he put about a yard in while he plowed for weight, then when he went to spread he said it just hollowed out and was a pain..


----------



## NAHA

Hey guys. Iam Going to be working in the bath area. Just seeing what the conditions are like. Any snow on the ground?Is the ground frozen.


----------



## Dewey

I usually keep a 5' stick on the truck to poke down through the sand if it does bridge..... usually doesn't take much it get it flowing just a PIA to have to get out of truck.... Like I said before if you have good dry sand it helps allot !!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1864041 said:


> I haven't been having issues with bridging, it's actually my girlfriends dad with his new polycaster, he put about a yard in while he plowed for weight, then when he went to spread he said it just hollowed out and was a pain..


The only time I had that issue was when I let a load of sand/salt sit in my hopper for a weak and it got chunky. I think it you have enough salt you will be fine.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Dewey;1864055 said:


> I usually keep a 5' stick on the truck to poke down through the sand if it does bridge..... usually doesn't take much it get it flowing just a PIA to have to get out of truck.... Like I said before if you have good dry sand it helps allot !!


Yup, that's always good to have along side the spreader. Grade stake works fine usually....If you do much spreading, it's only a matter of time before you are going crazy busy in a rain/snow storm and your stuff get's wet....it happens. Just try to grin and bear it, hit a lotta bumps with the truck, hahahahah. I've even had to get out the dragon burner mid-storm to thaw out chunks of frozen salt. Mother nature can be mean at times.....=D


----------



## allagashpm

NAHA;1864044 said:


> Hey guys. Iam Going to be working in the bath area. Just seeing what the conditions are like. Any snow on the ground?Is the ground frozen.


The ground is far from frozen and no snow. Going to be 50 tomorrow. I am in topsham.


----------



## plowguy43

Temps are dropping pretty good at night, had some ice on my windshield this morning. Hoping for a nice winter this year.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I noticed the same thing Bobby, hoping the ground gets to freeze up solid before we get much snow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Cold is gonna hit hard the end of this week for quite awhile. We got so much to do...it's insane. Never get it done.


----------



## plowguy43

Just sold my sander/spreader for full asking price. 

Bought it, used it, made money with it, sold it for what I bought it for. 

Love those deals.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1865844 said:


> Cold is gonna hit hard the end of this week for quite awhile. We got so much to do...it's insane. Never get it done.


We still have 350 yards of loam that needs to be hauled. I don't know why anybody would buy loam in November but, they want it so we will haul it.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm buying loam now hahhaha...have some landscaping jobs to get started on if we can, then we'll finish them up in the spring.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1866078 said:


> Just sold my sander/spreader for full asking price.
> 
> Bought it, used it, made money with it, sold it for what I bought it for.
> 
> Love those deals.


Now what? Lol....



mercer_me;1866101 said:


> We still have 350 yards of loam that needs to be hauled. I don't know why anybody would buy loam in November but, they want it so we will haul it.


I need to go buy some... Nicked up a lawn while plowing and they already called wanting to fix it...


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1866199 said:


> I need to go buy some... Nicked up a lawn while plowing and they already called wanting to fix it...


When I plowed drives Id explain to the people that I would TRY and not dig up their lawn but sometimes it just happens and I won't be fixing it... its a hazard the customer accepts should they want their driveways plowed. By the way, never lost a customer due to a damaged lawn.........Am I the exception to the rule, or do all you guys fix the damaged lawns?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mick76;1866270 said:


> When I plowed drives Id explain to the people that I would TRY and not dig up their lawn but sometimes it just happens and I won't be fixing it... its a hazard the customer accepts should they want their driveways plowed. By the way, never lost a customer due to a damaged lawn.........Am I the exception to the rule, or do all you guys fix the damaged lawns?


I also mow their lawn, so their paying for me to fix the lawn lol


----------



## allagashpm

I might throw some seed down but I don't do much. I also mow them and if there's a big chunk I just lay it back down in the spring and its usually fine.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1866199 said:


> Now what? Lol....


Wait till I need a sander and curse because I'm throwing sand by hand in the middle of winter LOL



Mick76;1866270 said:


> When I plowed drives Id explain to the people that I would TRY and not dig up their lawn but sometimes it just happens and I won't be fixing it... its a hazard the customer accepts should they want their driveways plowed. By the way, never lost a customer due to a damaged lawn.........Am I the exception to the rule, or do all you guys fix the damaged lawns?


I seem to never hear from anyone after the winter is through regarding lawns LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1866639 said:


> Wait till I need a sander and curse because I'm throwing sand by hand in the middle of winter LOL
> 
> I seem to never hear from anyone after the winter is through regarding lawns LOL


Lol, and ya we all wish we had a cushy plow route like you!


----------



## plowguy43

Part of me always wants to take on some commercial/residential accounts and "pay" someone to do them while I'm at work. 

We shall see.


----------



## Ray

When I was stationed at NAS Brunswick we were told the more grass we rip up in the winter the less we have to mow in the summer.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So TORO bought out BOSS??? huh.....very interesting


----------



## Dewey

LawnsInOrder;1867175 said:


> So TORO bought out BOSS??? huh.....very interesting


Really ??? HUH...


----------



## plowguy43

Yup http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/m/news/story?id=1115658


----------



## mercer_me

Hopefully they continue to build quality plows and they don't cheapen them up.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like maybe a few inches for some of us tonight.


----------



## mercer_me

I moved the loader back to the sand/salt shed yesterday and we got the trucks all ready and plugged in. I'm expecting a call around 3:00am.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

CRAP...I hope not, we are getting further and further behind in our "fall work"....not to mention puting sanders and plows on and off is getting old fast! hahaha....they are NOW saying 2-5 for us on downeast coast. Ground is still far from frozen. Hope it's all rain, but I doubt it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We're on the 1-3" or 2-5" line, so I'm guessing just enough so we have to go out and do commercial stuff, possibly some tared residential.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Sorry, I realize this is plowsite and most people love snow. I just want the ground frozen first, that's all, plus these early storms in Nov make it wicked hard to plan. =D


----------



## LawnsInOrder

GMCHD plower;1868137 said:


> We're on the 1-3" or 2-5" line, so I'm guessing just enough so we have to go out and do commercial stuff, possibly some tared residential.


Exactly...same here...have to hit the commercials , f*** it, might as well enjoy it!! =D It's a mental game...


----------



## plowguy43

Got about 4" here at my house but nearly non stuck on the driveway - just the grass and the house.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about an inch in my area. I had to sand and I scraped in a few spots.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah my town decided to sand as well, such a waste. It wasn't even sticking to the road, but my town is horrible in how it wastes tax money.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1868611 said:


> Yeah my town decided to sand as well, such a waste. It wasn't even sticking to the road, but my town is horrible in how it wastes tax money.


I live in Norridgewock and they have their own highway department. The usually don't do a very good job and they go out very minimal, to the point where I think it's unsafe. But, I think they was fine today not putting sand out. The company I work for has the plowing and sanding contract for the Town of Belgrade and they have wicked high expectations so, we have to go out a lot because they want the roads bare and it seems like they don't care what it takes.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah our town road commissioner has 3 plow trucks and 2 dedicated sander trucks. The plow trucks have no sanders (these are tri axle dump trucks). The two trucks with sanders are also tri axle, but no plows mounted on them. The fun part is he personally owns the sanders under his personal business and rents/leases them to the town to be used on the town trucks.

What's more - the two guys who drive the trucks are his employees (under his business not the town) but some how have state benefits given to them. 

This is all on top of the fact he hires himself (his trucks/workers) to do all the work that is supposed to be hired out.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1868808 said:


> Yeah our town road commissioner has 3 plow trucks and 2 dedicated sander trucks. The plow trucks have no sanders (these are tri axle dump trucks). The two trucks with sanders are also tri axle, but no plows mounted on them. The fun part is he personally owns the sanders under his personal business and rents/leases them to the town to be used on the town trucks.
> 
> What's more - the two guys who drive the trucks are his employees (under his business not the town) but some how have state benefits given to them.
> 
> This is all on top of the fact he hires himself (his trucks/workers) to do all the work that is supposed to be hired out.


That sounds like a messed up deal. Tri axles are way to long to plow with IMO. Not having a sander on your plow truck would be a major pain in the a$$. You can't beet a wheeler with a plow wing and hopper sander IMO. I love the Ford L9000 that I drive. Small town politics are usually extremely corrupt from what I've scene.


----------



## plowguy43

I may be calling the trucks the wrong thing, I'll have to snap pics. His reasoning was that if the sanders were in the plow trucks that they wouldn't have enough weight in them for traction when they were empty.

In reality he's double dipping which legally is a conflict of interest and he wants to keep his guys employed/bring in extra cash at the same time.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ended up with 3-4" on the grass and cold surfaces, nothing really to speak of on pavement or dirt. Supposedly maybe a chance at some plowing or sanding Monday but we'll see.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1869074 said:


> I may be calling the trucks the wrong thing, I'll have to snap pics. His reasoning was that if the sanders were in the plow trucks that they wouldn't have enough weight in them for traction when they were empty.


That makes no sense at all. Sanders add extra weight to the truck when it's empty. My wheeler gets plenty of traction when it's empty but, I usually have about six yards on when I'm plowing and when I'm sanding I'll put 12 to 15 yards on. A single axle has one axle in the back, a wheeler has two axles in the back, and a triaxle has three axles in the back.

Triaxle 


Wheeler


Single axle


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Will, I'll snap some pics I think they are just wheelers then.

More snow tonight?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like it will be mostly rain for most of us.


----------



## mercer_me

Sounds like we might get enough snow in the morning to put some sand out but, then it will be raining.


----------



## Mick76

My phone won't stop ringing! Bobby, I could have sent enough business your way for you to EASILY keep 3 trucks going steady for the season if you only serviced the L/A AREA!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well that was a bust... Didn't get to do anything here...


----------



## mercer_me

I had to put sand out this morning. My girlfriend just got home from work and she said our steps are icy so, I'm sure I'll get the call to go put more sand out at some point tonight.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1871945 said:


> My phone won't stop ringing! Bobby, I could have sent enough business your way for you to EASILY keep 3 trucks going steady for the season if you only serviced the L/A AREA!


haha maybe next year I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mems

Next Sat the 28th is looking like a first plowable for us "southerners" calling for 3-5 with wet rain on top. Hoping its true, I've been itching to get out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mems;1875327 said:


> Next Sat the 28th is looking like a first plowable for us "southerners" calling for 3-5 with wet rain on top. Hoping its true, I've been itching to get out.


Where did you hear that Mems?


----------



## Mems

Weather.com click on the 10 day, and click on the 28th Saturday. Appears to have dropped to 1-3 since 2 hours ago. Typical weather people.

Edit: Appears this might be a storm for the north. Just checked Farmington and it still shows 3-5


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Forget that. Grab some roof rakes and a dozen guy in a van, drive to upstate NY and make a killing on roof clearing!!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1875983 said:


> Forget that. Grab some roof rakes and a dozen guy in a van, drive to upstate NY and make a killing on roof clearing!!


Pick me up on the way through


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;1876087 said:


> Pick me up on the way through


Hahaha....will do!! If ONLY I could get free from the work tying us down over here! =( I have a perfect roof raking method


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1876100 said:


> Hahaha....will do!! If ONLY I could get free from the work tying us down over here! =( I have a perfect roof raking method


We've got plenty to do as well, mobilizing equipment and putting lawn equipment away...... I could use some practice roof raking though lol.


----------



## Mems

And as fast as it came, it went. Till next time weatherman!


----------



## Mick76

Looks like something is in the works for weds + turkey day morning :yow!:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, I hate be picky but really wanted to hunt and visit with family on Thanksgiving - as I'm sure my guys want to as well (not work). hahha.....oh well, we'll be ready in case. Really hope it's rain for us on the coast. Gimme one more week to finish up work, then I'll be ALL about snow.


----------



## mercer_me

I already got my deer a couple weeks ago but, I would like to go have Thanksgiving with my family. Maybe my Mom will bring me a to-go plate and bring it to me......


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

2 feet heading for Oxford Hills, Turkey day or not. I take plowing anyday!!!


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Any day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allagashpm

I was hoping to have my clean ups done by thanksgiving. The leaves down here hung on for so long though. I only have a few left to do but looks like a washout tomorrow. Noaa is calling for 4-8 but who knows. Lot of black ice here this morning. I went to go cut wood and came upon a 7 car accident. Turns out my buddy was one of the trucks he has a back rack and a telephone pole landed on his truck thankfully the back rack basically kept the cab from crushing in on him and his son. Crazy morning. Then as I was helping him get stuff out of his truck of course the sand truck goes by lol.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup tomorrows a rain out. We'll take the chance to stake out all the properties that need it. Work on cleanups Tues and Wed and then get ready for a mess/ Thanksgiving.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1878279 said:


> Ya, I hate be picky but really wanted to hunt and visit with family on Thanksgiving - as I'm sure my guys want to as well (not work). hahha.....oh well, we'll be ready in case. Really hope it's rain for us on the coast. Gimme one more week to finish up work, then I'll be ALL about snow.


I never noticed how much bigger the XV2 is compared the XV1.

We still have 300 yards of loam to haul along with a list of other jobs to do. I am looking forward to trying out my new truck and plow though.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1878942 said:


> I never noticed how much bigger the XV2 is compared the XV1..


it is funny you say that Will. I don't even notice that on my own plow anymore! haha


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like it's going to be a sure thing for Wednesday night. Now we just have to wait to see how much we actually get. By the sound of it right now I'm going to put my plow on tomorrow night.


----------



## PlowMan03

NWS is calling for 6-12" of the pasty wet snow in the Blue Hill area. Hopefully it's not like the last storm, wish it was all powder with frozen ground instead


----------



## Mems

I just checked my roads tonight. Still very soupy wet on the out skirts which means no fun for pushing back the snow. Going to have to wait till further on in the week to wind them back when the ground hopefully freezes up. Im guessing this will end up being a pretty decent mess.


----------



## bacwudzme

Go out to sea.....go out to sea....go out to sea....go out to sea


----------



## jrs.landscaping

bacwudzme;1879843 said:


> Go out to sea.....go out to sea....go out to sea....go out to sea


Lol, I thought i was the only one.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm hoping the shoulders are hard enough because if we get 6"-12" I'm going to have to use my wing.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hoping the ground dries out and stiffens up a little, plowing my gravel drives and private roads wont be any fun otherwise.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

http://westernmewx.com/2014/11/24/m...-noreaster/?blogsub=subscribed#subscribe-blog


----------



## DugHD

Im happy to see a thread I started almost 5years ago is still going and 10,000+ posts strong. Getting ready for snow but don't want it yet , have to finish up a septic install this week. Doug


----------



## bacwudzme

Well looking like we are going to have a white Thanksgiving! I guess I am prepared as much as I can be.


----------



## mercer_me

Just put the plow on my truck. Almost put the 7.5' SD on since it's so soft but, I really want to try out my 8' HD so that's what ended up going on. Hoping I don't have to plow but, if I do I will just have to pick the plow up off the ground a couple inches. My girlfriend has a Toyota Corolla and my driveway is up hill coming out so I'm pretty sure I'll have to do something.


----------



## Dewey

I guess I'm going to get the snow tires on tomorrow... not sure I'm ready 
to put on the sander yet !!!


----------



## Dewey

A buddy of mine needs a set of Push Plates for a 03 GMC Sierra... He says the part # is 7168 anyone know where he can get them ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dewey;1881430 said:


> A buddy of mine needs a set of Push Plates for a 03 GMC Sierra... He says the part # is 7168 anyone know where he can get them ???


Fisher Boss Western.?


----------



## Dewey

DIRISHMAN;1881460 said:


> Fisher Boss Western.?


I'm sorry I believe Fisher.. But I will check with him tomorrow


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm stumped... Got a blower for free from a buddy, had low compression, fixed a sticky valve, now it still won't start. Has spark, fresh fuel, it's getting fuel to the plug... Coming up blank.. It's pretty beat but still.


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;1881594 said:


> I'm stumped... Got a blower for free from a buddy, had low compression, fixed a sticky valve, now it still won't start. Has spark, fresh fuel, it's getting fuel to the plug... Coming up blank.. It's pretty beat but still.


Does it have a key? I don't know how many time's ive tried starting my blower without turning that stupid key.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nope no key on this one..


----------



## Dewey

It is a Fisher MM.... anyone know where I can get Push Plates ??


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1882232 said:


> It is a Fisher MM.... anyone know where I can get Push Plates ??


Hight Chevrolet in Skowhegan has a ton of used Fisher plow parts. I know they would have push plates. I think I paid $200 for the ones I had on my Chevy.


----------



## TMLGC

mercer_me;1882264 said:


> Hight Chevrolet in Skowhegan has a ton of used Fisher plow parts. I know they would have push plates. I think I paid $200 for the ones I had on my Chevy.


I would try them as well, my neighbor got his push plates there, even shipped to southern maine they were the best deal. Did everything over the phone.


----------



## mercer_me

TMLGC;1882326 said:


> I would try them as well, my neighbor got his push plates there, even shipped to southern maine they were the best deal. Did everything over the phone.


Skip down to Hights knows litterely everything about every Fisher plow made.

We have about 3 inches in Belgrade right now and it's slipperyer than hell. I'm heading back out to plow again in a few minutes. Hope the rest of you guys are making out okay.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

8 inches here in Paris Maine and coming down at about 1 inch per hour


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ThompsonPlowing;1882689 said:


> 8 inches here in Paris Maine and coming down at about 1 inch per hour


You guys be safe have fun wish it was us here.in Chicago


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

We are at 9 inches now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys with deleted truck have any problems crossing the border In to the u.s.


----------



## Dewey

R&R Yard Design;1883037 said:


> Do any of you guys with deleted truck have any problems crossing the border In to the u.s.


Deleted Truck ???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dpf delete on a diesel


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

13 inches here in South Paris


----------



## mercer_me

We got about a foot in my area. Talk about slippery holy sh!t! There was cars off every where. My uncle got his plow truck stuck and I had a b!tch of a time pulling him out with my wheeler. Then at 4:30 this morning I broke the wing off my truck so, that ended up going 10-7 (out of service). I ended up plowing a few dirt roads with my boss's pickup after that and then I plowed my driveways. I can't wait for the ground to freeze. I'm thankful that this storm is over. LOL


----------



## bigbadbrad

R&R Yard Design;1883113 said:


> Dpf delete on a diesel


I don't think you should have a problem. I know some Canadian loggers that have scr, egr, and dpf deletes on their rigs and they run them on the roads over there


----------



## PlowMan03

mercer_me;1883519 said:


> We got about a foot in my area. Talk about slippery holy sh!t! There was cars off every where. My uncle got his plow truck stuck and I had a b!tch of a time pulling him out with my wheeler. Then at 4:30 this morning I broke the wing off my truck so, that ended up going 10-7 (out of service). I ended up plowing a few dirt roads with my boss's pickup after that and then I plowed my driveways. I can't wait for the ground to freeze. I'm thankful that this storm is over. LOL


Got about 9" here I believe. I too will be glad when the ground is frozen that way plowing driveways will go quicker then what it did today


----------



## allagashpm

It was a Long day. Lots of trees down I had to cut up 3 trees blocking roads and drives. My gravel drives were a mess. Hope you guys have a good Thanksgiving. ..go cowboys


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1883727 said:


> Got about 9" here I believe. I too will be glad when the ground is frozen that way plowing driveways will go quicker then what it did today


It takes a lot more time when you have to pick the plow up a little but, not to much. I peeled up a few spots. It will be nice when I can just drop the blade and go.

Hear is a picture from my wing mishap this morning.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1883760 said:


> It takes a lot more time when you have to pick the plow up a little but, not to much. I peeled up a few spots. It will be nice when I can just drop the blade and go.
> 
> Hear is a picture from my wing mishap this morning.


Yeah I pealed a couple of lawns this morning. We got only 4 inches.

Don't you love it will when you just about run over your wing... happened to our plow truck up in one of the branch roads last winter, but it just broke of the front pivot bolt. Looks like you broke your ears off the plate, better get the torches and welder out


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1883774 said:


> Don't you love it will when you just about run over your wing... happened to our plow truck up in one of the branch roads last winter, but it just broke of the front pivot bolt. Looks like you broke your ears off the plate, better get the torches and welder out


We are taking the wing off tomorrow and bring the block back to the shop and we will weld it back together there. The front trip block is welded so it won't trip. It works great for pushing banks back but, sh!t like this happens after a while.


----------



## Mems

Yup much longer than I wanted to be out...especially after a 17 hour shift at my regular job. Twas a good 30 hour stint. So far so good, no issues, just too tired to try and do things quicker than I felt comfortable. Id rather it take me a few extra hours then to wind up like one of the 15 wrecks I dealt with last night.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Quite a storm. Heavy and messy and unfrozen ground made for a tough time on Thanksgiving. All in all not bad overall but hard on equipment. One alternator blown had to install new one, 2 plow guides broken off, one side mirror destroyed, and a check engine light came on in one truck, one sander wiring issue that broke down, one truck stuck in a ditch, one amber light busted, but still a success! hahahaha... We were out about 12 hours and a few jobs to finish up the next day.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1885792 said:


> Quite a storm. Heavy and messy and unfrozen ground made for a tough time on Thanksgiving. All in all not bad overall but hard on equipment. One alternator blown had to install new one, 2 plow guides broken off, one side mirror destroyed, and a check engine light came on in one truck, one sander wiring issue that broke down, one truck stuck in a ditch, one amber light busted, but still a success! hahahaha... We were out about 12 hours and a few jobs to finish up the next day.


Sorry to hear about all your tough luck. I know how it is when nothing is going right. On top of breaking my wing, my uncle got his truck stuck and I got stuck in the posses of pulling him out and one of the other trucks broke down and we had to park it in a parking lot on the side of the road. At the time it's wicked frustrating but, when it's all over with and everything is fixed you can laugh about it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got probably 10-12" here, lots of plowing, shoveling, sanding, and moving snow away from buildings since it will be 45* tomorrow.. Got stuck once, pulled two buddies out, overall not a horrible storm.


----------



## Dewey

We had about 11" here I got everyone plowed with no problems untll I got to my road.... My shifter cable broke on the truck....


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1886139 said:


> We had about 11" here I got everyone plowed with no problems until I got to my road.... My shifter cable broke on the truck....


When are you going to bite the bullet Dewey and buy a new/newer truck? After all the trouble you have had with that truck, I couldn't handle it any more.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

The storm wasn't that bad, we are around 9", wasn't thrilled to go home to no power for 50 hours :'(


----------



## mercer_me

Did anyone have to go sand this morning? My bosses took care of all of our sanding with the two wheelers so, I did have to go out. My sister is on her way to Orono and she said the interstate is slippery.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Did lot checks but everything was wet.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1886236 said:


> When are you going to bite the bullet Dewey and buy a new/newer truck? After all the trouble you have had with that truck, I couldn't handle it any more.


LOL.... I hear ya.... But I think this is my last year of fighting storms... It will retire to just my place and Mill yard... Still cheaper than a payment to repair..


----------



## TMLGC

Just dropped my truck off at Weirs,,,,7 other plow trucks waiting lol. Some appear to be there for problems with the plow itself I'm guessing. They were closed on Friday as well so they got their hands full now.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We did checks last night and put a little more salt and sand down so we wouldn't have to go out today. A few new ones to plow today, but those were new customers who signed up and haven't been plowed out yet.


----------



## plowguy43

Got a solid 13"s at house. Pushed it all on Saturday and went smooth. Definitely some heavy wet snow though. Ready for more!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hows the list looking this year Bobby?


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;1861095 said:


> Hey Ryan, do you spread sand with your polycaster? Any issues with bridging?


I get it with even sand salt mix now and again. I really had a bad go of it for a bit last year.....I think the weather played a big role in it, humidity, warm...cold...like ice fog type weather. Installed a vibrator, it cured 90% of it. I've had issues with a certain pit in Gorham too...whatever they use for sand, it's that reddish mix, even with salt. horrible stuff, I'll never use them again.



Dewey;1862766 said:


> Hi Ryan.... The bridging may be because of the sand you are using,,, If you use good clean dry sand it shouldn't be much of a problem... I used to get mine at a pit that was more like dead sand and had some clay in it.. It always was a problem.... Now I use a different pit and its no issue at all...


Dewey! What's up buddy, it's been a few minutes since I've talk to you.

Exactly on the specific pit. I think it was a clay issue with the guys I tried a few times. Never again.



plowguy43;1866769 said:


> Part of me always wants to take on some commercial/residential accounts and "pay" someone to do them while I'm at work.
> 
> We shall see.


I have one at the beginning of cape rd. in Raymond. Honestly, I don't even bother with them until the last round anyway, one of eleven I do for a corporation, they don't much care 99% of the time. Hit me up if you want it, I was going to ditch it to someone anyways.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1887922 said:


> Hows the list looking this year Bobby?


Pretty good so far, I have about 14 I think but are much closer together. The route was only 260 miles round trip and took me about 6 hours to do.



RepoMan207;1888281 said:


> I have one at the beginning of cape rd. in Raymond. Honestly, I don't even bother with them until the last round anyway, one of eleven I do for a corporation, they don't much care 99% of the time. Hit me up if you want it, I was going to ditch it to someone anyways.


I appreciate it, I've actually been getting a lot of calls after this last storm. I guess some local friends have been tossing my name out since they know I "plow" but didn't understand my current setup with the bank. If I go that route it'll be next year so I can get a decent client list setup to make it worthwhile.


----------



## mercer_me

Good luck tomorrow guys. I'm getting up at 2:00 to start sanding. I'm hoping it doesn't get to slippery and stays mostly snow and not freezing rain.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Im hearing 3 big storms could be in the cards for Maine next week. Could be feet


----------



## mercer_me

I got about 3 inches of snow in my area I plowed my roads and sanded them a few times, not big deal. I didn't bother plowing driveways, I just shoveled the end of mine mine out. I'm hoping this snow will pack good and give me a good base.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

We got 3 inches in paris and a good coating of rain to form crusty snow!!!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

All rain over here.....paved surfaces were fine, sanded a few of the dirt drives. Finally started to work on a new salt/sand bin......


----------



## allagashpm

We got about 1/4 inch of ice and some snow. I sanded 5 accounts first time using my sander. Already thinking I should have gotten a v box but hey you gotta walk before you run I guess it is better than the shovel and Scott's spreader I used last year. Things will probably freeze up tonight again.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

What are you using for a spreader, brother?


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1890257 said:


> What are you using for a spreader, brother?


I've got a meyer blaster 750. Worked well I just had to drive .5mph for any coverage and the refilling the hopper got old. Looks like quite a bin you got there. Is that your house next to it?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I think you could get a v spreader for about the same price....problem is you need to be able to load it and put it on/off the truck as needed..... 

The bin will be about 12x24 Inside this year, at least it will beat covering and uncovering with a large tarp. And yes, that is my house nearby it....wish I could swing a business building further from my personal home but that will come in time I guess.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

On another note, I can't seem to drive fast enough for the proper coverage for our spreaders.....I gotta figure out how to idle them down more I guess. hahahaha


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got probably an inch here, did commercial sidewalks and some sanding... Hoping to sand again in the a.m


----------



## LawnsInOrder

GMCHD plower;1890367 said:


> Got probably an inch here, did commercial sidewalks and some sanding... Hoping to sand again in the a.m


Where are you again Dave? Glenburn area?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bangor/Glenburn


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1890319 said:


> I think you could get a v spreader for about the same price....problem is you need to be able to load it and put it on/off the truck as needed.....
> 
> The bin will be about 12x24 Inside this year, at least it will beat covering and uncovering with a large tarp. And yes, that is my house nearby it....wish I could swing a business building further from my personal home but that will come in time I guess.


I got the blaster used for 750 in really good shape. I could probably sell it and put it towards a v box. I don't want to sacrifice my truck bed for the rest of the year haha. As far as loading it goes I would probably have to just buy sand as I go anyways since I don't have a tractor. I paid 63 a yard for sand salt mix yesterday and it was good quality. Not sure if that is a good price or not but since I'm not buying in bulk I thought it was fair. I think we all would love a seperate shop and area for material but it takes a while to justify the added cost and over head. Looks like you are well on your way, good for you.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

$63 per yd sounds pretty high BUT it all depends on how hot the mix is.....the more salt, that jumps the price way up. Straight salt is about $75-90 a yd over here. But probably the more you bought the better deal they could give you.


----------



## Maine_Train

Now this is a helluva thing for my first post of this season: Fisher Plow Stolen Overnight From Manna I don't know much about Manna except that it's a charitable organization in Bangor.

Some thievin' bastitch needs to spend Christmas--and some time into 2015-- in jail. :angry:


----------



## jimbo64

People that do things like that need more than jail time.....if they ever were to get it. Usually get a slap on the wrist or a few hours of community service they don't do or get put on probation that they break 3 or 4 times and then maybe get a few days in jail.


----------



## Maine_Train

Agreed, Jimbo. Not that most thieves do "risk/benefit analysis" before they steal something, but if they think they won't get caught and/or not much will happen to them if they do get caught, they'll usually try it. 

I think I'll start a separate thread about the theft. Maybe somebody closer to Bangor than I am will donate plowing services until Manna Ministries can replace their plow, and perhaps a dealer or maybe Fisher Engineering will help them with a good used plow.


----------



## mercer_me

People that steal should get a hand cut off. Then people would stop stealing. Just like if drug stores had a gun under the pharmacy counter people would stop stealing prescription drugs from pharmacys. There is no responsibility taken for people's actions now days. Just last weak a local contractor in my area had a tilt deck skid steer trailer stolen during the day.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^Great post^^ Penalties are not severe enough and jail is too cush!! Bring back the stocks and let us throw tomatoes and crap at them all day for several days. That's first offense, second offense, they lose their hand, third offense the death penalty. DONE. On to the the next case.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Three strikes, you're OUT literally. hahahha...crime would plummet and so would tax spending! =D


----------



## GMCHD plower

I just heard through a friend (that is friends with the Gentleman who owns/runs Manna) that fisher gave them a new plow.


----------



## jimbo64

GMCHD plower;1892538 said:


> I just heard through a friend (that is friends with the Gentleman who owns/runs Manna) that fisher gave them a new plow.


If that's true then I hope it makes the news . What a very nice thing for Fisher to do. Makes me proud to be a Fisher owner.


----------



## plowguy43

That sucks and happens too often. Good on Fisher to do such a thing just before the holidays!


----------



## BeaverFood

That is a great move by Fisher!!!!! They are a great company, with great people!


----------



## mercer_me

Hope everyone is having a better day than me. It's been one thing after another. All small breakdowns but, it still takes time to deal with each one. 

That's really good of Fisher to give them a new plow. It also makes me proud to own a Fisher.


----------



## allagashpm

I bit the bullet and got a vbox today. Its used an 8 foot hi way stainless. I really wanted a downeaster but there was slim pickings. She isn't perfect but it runs and throws sand. Its a 2008 and I paid 1k for it. I will probably have to sand a bunch tonight or tomorrow morning everything I plowed today is going to ice up. If I dont sand I guess I have a yard and a half of sand to shovel out of the truck. I will try to post a pic later. Stay safe everyone and good luck!


----------



## Dewey

allagashpm;1892967 said:


> I bit the bullet and got a vbox today. Its used an 8 foot hi way stainless. I really wanted a downeaster but there was slim pickings. She isn't perfect but it runs and throws sand. Its a 2008 and I paid 1k for it. I will probably have to sand a bunch tonight or tomorrow morning everything I plowed today is going to ice up. If I dont sand I guess I have a yard and a half of sand to shovel out of the truck. I will try to post a pic later. Stay safe everyone and good luck!


I keep sand/salt in my sander pretty much all winter I get calls randomly almost everyday.... IMO you don't need to empty it all the time.. but you probably wouldn't want to leave the sander full... Just tarp it and keep it dry...


----------



## allagashpm

Dewey;1892970 said:


> I keep sand/salt in my sander pretty much all winter I get calls randomly almost everyday.... IMO you don't need to empty it all the time.. but you probably wouldn't want to leave the sander full... Just tarp it and keep it dry...


Good advice it is tarped now. The sand is mixed pretty hot I can see the salt in it. Any pointers are appreciate d and welcomed. I have 4 ratchet straps on each corner but it slid around a little bit I was surprised. At least now . I dont have to deal with the tube sand fr ballast any more


----------



## Dewey

mines on a flat bed I have it up on a couple of 4x4 's so I can clean out underneath.... I put some blocking in front to keep it from sliding forward


----------



## TMLGC

allagashpm;1893072 said:


> Good advice it is tarped now. The sand is mixed pretty hot I can see the salt in it. Any pointers are appreciate d and welcomed. I have 4 ratchet straps on each corner but it slid around a little bit I was surprised. At least now . I dont have to deal with the tube sand fr ballast any more


Company I worked for years ago had a box top built for their sanders that had about a 2" lip that overhang the sides with handles. Very rugged, It kept the inside bone dry, looked good and provided a great flat platform to stand on for tree work in the winter if needed.

1 person could muscle/drag it off if had to, but 2 was best to lift on and off.


----------



## TMLGC

On another note I hope to squeeze at least a few inches out of this upcoming storm instead of 4 days of rain as currently advertised for the coast.


----------



## fullahead

Hey all, I'm back after a couple year hiatus messing about with a sports car.

New truck:










I'm only doing my own and a couple others with this and a 7.5ft SD Fisher. Trying to figure out what I'm going to to for lighting. Is Bangor Truck Equipment my only reasonable option for having some hide-a-ways wired up if I live in Dedham?


----------



## Maine_Train

GMCHD plower;1892538 said:


> I just heard through a friend (that is friends with the Gentleman who owns/runs Manna) that fisher gave them a new plow.


Excellent.


----------



## BeaverFood

*Go to Detroit, ME*



fullahead;1893540 said:


> Hey all, I'm back after a couple year hiatus messing about with a sports car.
> 
> New truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only doing my own and a couple others with this and a 7.5ft SD Fisher. Trying to figure out what I'm going to to for lighting. Is Bangor Truck Equipment my only reasonable option for having some hide-a-ways wired up if I live in Dedham?


Go to Detroit Motors in Detroit, Maine. They did my Fisher plow install on my 2014 Tundra, plus LED lights, Back Rack and BakFlip. They are the BEST!! And very reasonable on the pocketbook.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;1893072 said:


> Good advice it is tarped now. The sand is mixed pretty hot I can see the salt in it. Any pointers are appreciate d and welcomed. I have 4 ratchet straps on each corner but it slid around a little bit I was surprised. At least now . I dont have to deal with the tube sand fr ballast any more


Criss cross your straps, bud.....front to the rear and rear to front That will help out quite a bit. It really shouldn't move much - esp once loaded.


----------



## Mick76

Bobby, Kicking yourself for selling that sander yet? :laughing:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Really happy I bought my own sander and have my own stock pile... Only issue is when my buddies start calling because everyone around here is out of sand or closed... Now I'm hoping my delivery of sand gets here before the next round lol


----------



## Dewey

Yes having your own sand/salt is the way to go.... I put up 125 yds....
I put out three loads this afternoon.... way better $$$$ than plowing . I would much rather sand than plow ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

fullahead;1893540 said:


> New truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only doing my own and a couple others with this and a 7.5ft SD Fisher. Trying to figure out what I'm going to to for lighting. Is Bangor Truck Equipment my only reasonable option for having some hide-a-ways wired up if I live in Dedham?


Nice Tundra! I love my 2012 Rock Warrior. I have an 8' HD Fisher on mine and it handles it great. My Dad is selling his 2010 7.5' SD Fisher in excellent for $2,800 firm, no push plates or wiring. For personal use the SD is a great choice. I used my Dad's for four Winters and it never gave me any trouble. The only reason I upgraded is because I'm now plowing four driveways and my own driveway is 450'+ long with an S turn and the 8' blade works better for getting the banks back. Let me know how you make out with the hide-a-ways.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1893707 said:


> Bobby, Kicking yourself for selling that sander yet? :laughing:


No thankfully sanding hasn't been requested yet. And this year's driveways aren't that big anyway, so throwing with the shovel is fine.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone have any idea's on what Tuesday night is going to bring?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like rain and a crap show bascily...


----------



## Mick76

10+ inches of heavy wet crap... plus rain and freezing rain


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mick76;1893933 said:


> 10+ inches of heavy wet crap... plus rain and freezing rain


Well that stinks especially driving an ambulance


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hoping to christ Mick is wrong.. Very Wrong


----------



## Mick76

Me too....... but its still early for the weather guessers


----------



## mercer_me

Right now Chanel Five seams to be the only one predicting mostly rain. I hope we don't get s lot of snow.


----------



## Maine_Train

NECN tonight (Sun.) said a foot or two inland, with mostly rain along the coast. Looked like wind and rain Tues., and a snow/rain mix Wed. and maybe some snow into Thurs. "High temp 40°" just doesn't look like much snow, at least not around here. 

I'm gonna check and refill my sand buckets Monday anyway.


----------



## allagashpm

URL=http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/allagashpm/media/20141207_085427_zpsdbb651e7.jpg.html]







[/URL]

I am sure the pics at huge sorry I am on my phone. Thank you for the tips on sanding I blew through a yard and a half on 2 driveways and 2 roads haha. Looks like rain for me but could be ugly inland. Good luck


----------



## 06Sierra

6-10" over a two day spread. Aside from some wind and maybe ice/rain, it doesn't sound like it will add up too fast.


----------



## plowguy43

Wish I was 100% ready for another storm but just today my rearmost fuel tank strap snapped. Ordered 2 new ones that won't be here until Wednesday. Guess a few ratchet straps will have to do in the meantime (putting on about 4 of them just to be safe).


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;1894561 said:


> Wish I was 100% ready for another storm but just today my rearmost fuel tank strap snapped. Ordered 2 new ones that won't be here until Wednesday. Guess a few ratchet straps will have to do in the meantime (putting on about 4 of them just to be safe).


good time to do the hutch/harpoon mod! I hated filling my 7.3


----------



## GMCHD plower

I wouldn't worry too much Bobby, sounds like any snow will be washed away


----------



## TMLGC

Well just like that the weather app forecasts changed for the southern coast. Nothing, nothing nothing then depending on which App 3-5 or 1-3. It only got to 20 deg near the water today. They seemed to have consistently been forecasting 5-9 degrees higher then what it actually has been over the past few events.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC;1894668 said:


> Well just like that the weather app forecasts changed for the southern coast. Nothing, nothing nothing then depending on which App 3-5 or 1-3. It only got to 20 deg near the water today. They seemed to have consistently been forecasting 5-9 degrees higher then what it actually has been over the past few events.


I think we're around 1-3 with 2-3" of rain, will most likely be checking basins on lots for flooding 

Wife said they were having snow showers in York


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;1894694 said:


> I think we're around 1-3 with 2-3" of rain, will most likely be checking basins on lots for flooding
> 
> Wife said they were having snow showers in York


If I could do my West Kennebunk route Id be happy. That 3-5 was from the weather channel app I guessing that was based out of the Sanford Airport. Accuweather is still saying nothing.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Saw the same thing they from both, local news says 1-3

I hope you're wrong about the 3-5 in Sanford


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. Very heavy truck + glare ice = very heavy truck in the ditch. I'll be sanding my dirt roads in reverse.


----------



## Dewey

mercer_me;1894884 said:


> I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. Very heavy truck + glare ice = very heavy truck in the ditch. I'll be sanding my dirt roads in reverse.


You guys don,t chain the truck ???


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1894596 said:


> good time to do the hutch/harpoon mod! I hated filling my 7.3


Oh you mean you don't like how it clicks "full" with another 3-4 gallons of space available in the tank. Love how it does that when its below 0 and windy...



GMCHD plower;1894666 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much Bobby, sounds like any snow will be washed away


Yeah that's what I'm thinking as well.



mercer_me;1894884 said:


> I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. Very heavy truck + glare ice = very heavy truck in the ditch. I'll be sanding my dirt roads in reverse.


Guys in my town had to do that during the ice storms last year. Was crazy how bad things were.


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;1895263 said:


> You guys don,t chain the truck ???


The guys I work for have one set of chains and five trucks. I drive a wheeler so, there is no chance in hell my truck will see chains unless I have to pull the other wheeler out of the ditch. I only have one dirt road and it's only about 200 yards long so, it shouldn't be to bad sanding it in reverse. I have a hopper sander and all the other trucks have front or side dump sanders so the sand comes out in front of the rear wheels.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Wouldn't you know, the guys decided to deliver more salt/sand yesterday just about the time it started to rain. We worked as fast as we could and got it stockpiled - we got a little over 50 yds right now.


----------



## plowguy43

^Nice!

As I was fearing, the bank has started calling for sanding/salting of a few properties. Thankfully my new setup spreads fast and keeps my hands nice and clean. (picture is not my particular sander, but identical)


----------



## PlowMan03

Don't feel bad Bobby I still have to goon spoon my sand lol. Luckly I don't have to spread a whole lot though. Hopefully if everything goes right next year I will have a small sander that slides into my Reese hitch


----------



## GMCHD plower

Plowman, if I keep sanding as much as I have been more than likely I will be selling my Saltdogg Tgs03 this summer, keep it in mind.


----------



## PlowMan03

GMCHD plower;1896645 said:


> Plowman, if I keep sanding as much as I have been more than likely I will be selling my Saltdogg Tgs03 this summer, keep it in mind.


I will do that. You live in the Bangor area don't you? I'm about an hour or less away which isn't too bad.


----------



## mercer_me

How are you guys making out with all this rain? The dirt roads in my area keep icing over but, the hot top roads are just wet. Last night it was cold enough that the hot top roads kept slushing up and we had to sand a few times. No flooding really to speak of just some water spots in dips and on bridges.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Same here for the most part, some parking lots were icy, but anything dirt was a sheet of ice. Already wishing I could pull off upgrading to a bigger sander this year but it will have to wait.. Ohwell


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1896902 said:


> Same here for the most part, some parking lots were icy, but anything dirt was a sheet of ice. Already wishing I could pull off upgrading to a bigger sander this year but it will have to wait.. Ohwell


I can only imagine - when I had the TGS07 it would hold 825lbs, I'd go through a full hopper pretty quick depending on how long the drives were. Back into the bed to shovel more sand into it. I bet you are filling yours fairly often during this ice crap we're getting.

I'm already eye'ing a few V boxes but doubt I'll pull the trigger. Still tossing around the possibility of adding a truck for next season.


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1897009 said:


> I can only imagine - when I had the TGS07 it would hold 825lbs, I'd go through a full hopper pretty quick depending on how long the drives were. Back into the bed to shovel more sand into it. I bet you are filling yours fairly often during this ice crap we're getting.
> 
> I'm already eye'ing a few V boxes but doubt I'll pull the trigger. Still tossing around the possibility of adding a truck for next season.


My GMC one ton will be for sale next year. Going to purchase a 2014/2015 one ton 4 door 3500 dodge. But I know how cheap your are....:laughing: payup


----------



## allagashpm

I feel so much better using a v box. .I figure not shoveling. Is worth it alone. Spread pattern is good and no clogging. I should have my tailgate sold this week for the same I paid for my vbox. ..nothing like a little ice to drive up the price haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1897009 said:


> I can only imagine - when I had the TGS07 it would hold 825lbs, I'd go through a full hopper pretty quick depending on how long the drives were. Back into the bed to shovel more sand into it. I bet you are filling yours fairly often during this ice crap we're getting.
> 
> I'm already eye'ing a few V boxes but doubt I'll pull the trigger. Still tossing around the possibility of adding a truck for next season.


Ya, I like the TGS03, it works great to be honest, biggest down fall for me in the capacity. However, its build stout, and I made kind of a ghetto screen for it, so I round it right over.


----------



## Dewey

I've spread one load yesterday and another today..... Not as much as I would have thought..... I think with the warm temps people are figuring its gonna melt soon...... My best days since I've had my Vbox, is 8 - 2yd loads in one day..... That was last years Ice Storm payuppayup


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1897131 said:


> Ya, I like the TGS03, it works great to be honest, biggest down fall for me in the capacity. However, its build stout, and I made kind of a ghetto screen for it, so I round it right over.


That's crazy, the TGS07 had a screen in it along with a baffle down by the auger to adjust the amount of product going through it. For tailgate units, I'd say they are the best in regards to throwing sand & sand/salt mix. Pics from just before I sold it.


----------



## 06Sierra

I waited to plow until this morning. What a sloppy mess! I'm still not sure how I didn't get stuck a few times. I'm going to have a nice mess to clean up on the lawn next spring.


----------



## Maine_Train

GMCHD plower;1897131 said:


> I made kind of a ghetto screen for it, so I round it right over.


Not bad, and I'll bet most or all of the materials were leftovers from other projects. Low budget, but high utility. Thumbs Up

Speaking of sanders, the director of Manna Ministries in Bangor told me they're looking to buy a used one. I don't know how much area they have to sand, and he hasn't replied about whether they're looking for a tailgate mount or something larger.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1897516 said:


> That's crazy, the TGS07 had a screen in it along with a baffle down by the auger to adjust the amount of product going through it. For tailgate units, I'd say they are the best in regards to throwing sand & sand/salt mix. Pics from just before I sold it.


I think those are standard on the tgs07, but on mine I don't believe they were. Either way, like you said their probably one of the best tailgate spreaders for sand. Especially with a vibrator. So far I've spread everything from bone dry stright sand, to soaked mix... and soaked bulk salt, never an issue


----------



## LawnsInOrder

This is still way early in the season. Wait until we have sub-zero temps but yes, I agree, the vibrator does make the TGS way better than most. Good Luck!


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys, can anyone in the Bangor area let me know how much snow fell and stuck after all this rain from this past week?

Will how much was there up by you?

Reason I ask is I go by the weather reports and what's happening by me on when to head out and plow. We've gotten literally nothing but it seems like up that way got enough to plow, and are possibly getting another 3" this morning. If that's the case I'll head out tonight and do some cleanups. Thanks


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got ~1" that stuck because of the rain Bobby, its fairly wet and probably will melt off during the day. Im right in Bangor. If you have stuff right in Bangor and want to PM me the address I can always swing by and check them for you.


----------



## plowguy43

Ok cool. Saw the news and started to think you got more. I appreciate the offer but you can save the gas


----------



## Mick76

L/A got 2 inches.... I went out to plow.... a friend of mine plows in winthrop and has 3 inches ....hih


----------



## plowguy43

D*mn. I have a few in the L/A area, Leeds, Wilton, etc. Not sure if it's added up enough or not. Might just take a trip tonight and see what they look like.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Lewiston PWD just said on the scanner to hook up plows. We got 1 inch yesterday here in Paris Maine on Paris Hill and a dusting this am


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1898819 said:


> Will how much was there up by you?
> 
> Reason I ask is I go by the weather reports and what's happening by me on when to head out and plow. We've gotten literally nothing but it seems like up that way got enough to plow, and are possibly getting another 3" this morning. If that's the case I'll head out tonight and do some cleanups. Thanks


In Belgrade, Rome, and Mercer there is about six inches maybe a little less in places. It's still snowing at a pretty good clip but, it's not building up on the roads at the moment. I started sanding at 3:00am think it was just going to be a dusting and it wasn't long and I had to start plowing. I ended up breaking my wing for the third time this year. :angry: This time the front got snubbed up on a rail road track and it ripped it right off the truck and I was only going about 7mph. So, I got it all chained up and back to the salt shed. We will fix it Monday. When I go across tracks I pick the front plow up a little and the wing usually slides right over. Well, for now on the front of the wing will be getting raised as well. I got my parents driveway all done now I'm going to plow my own.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I wish we'd get that much here... Some eextra $$ before Christmas is always a plus...


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1898935 said:


> In Belgrade, Rome, and Mercer there is about six inches maybe a little less in places. It's still snowing at a pretty good clip but, it's not building up on the roads at the moment. I started sanding at 3:00am think it was just going to be a dusting and it wasn't long and I had to start plowing. I ended up breaking my wing for the third time this year. :angry: This time the front got snubbed up on a rail road track and it ripped it right off the truck and I was only going about 7mph. So, I got it all chained up and back to the salt shed. We will fix it Monday. When I go across tracks I pick the front plow up a little and the wing usually slides right over. Well, for now on the front of the wing will be getting raised as well. I got my parents driveway all done now I'm going to plow my own.


Man that really s*cks! Hopefully you can fix it up pretty easy, I wonder why it got caught the way it did? Also thanks for the update on the snow, I spoke with the Bank and they want it cleared due to all the rain/ice build up. I gotta admit I'm happy they want it done, with the temps we've been having lately, seems like more snow is at least a week or so off. Frustrating.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1899484 said:


> Man that really s*cks! Hopefully you can fix it up pretty easy, I wonder why it got caught the way it did? Also thanks for the update on the snow, I spoke with the Bank and they want it cleared due to all the rain/ice build up. I gotta admit I'm happy they want it done, with the temps we've been having lately, seems like more snow is at least a week or so off. Frustrating.


It will be a pretty easy fix. Just need to do a little cutting and welding. We will have it all back together by tomorrow afternoon. I'm looking forward to a little break. I wasn't out a lot last weak but, it seams like I was up at 2:30 almost every day to go sand.


----------



## allagashpm

Looks like further north will get some tonight. Doesn't sound like much around here maybe just some mix. They're already talking about a storm Sunday and a Christmas eve storm...sounds like it could be rain though.


----------



## TMLGC

December is shaping up to be hardly worth billing out down here. I was hoping to get ahead of things with that Thanksgiving storm; however, that is increasingly looking like it won't be the case.


----------



## Dewey

Gosh I'm loving the weather ..... with contract's I'm getting paid all the same


----------



## mercer_me

It was snowing in Norridgewock earlier and it was a little slick. It must not be slippery in Belgrade because I haven't got call out yet. I'm sure I'll be out sand at some point tonight. I'm getting sick of the rain. I'd like to see some cold weather to freeze things up then some snow would be nice to go snowmobiling.


----------



## plowguy43

I agree Will. This warm weather and all the rain is horrible. With plowing aside, I was hoping the trails would have a nice base and get some groomers out before the new year. Thankfully the snow is hitting the mountains and the county, I just hope tourists make the trip. The economy needs that boost this time of year.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1903739 said:


> I agree Will. This warm weather and all the rain is horrible. With plowing aside, I was hoping the trails would have a nice base and get some groomers out before the new year. Thankfully the snow is hitting the mountains and the county, I just hope tourists make the trip. The economy needs that boost this time of year.


I went for a walk in the woods the other day and there is water every where. We need a good weak of freezing temps and then some snow and the trails would be good.


----------



## Mems

Was out and about in the Rangeley area Tuesday and the base wasnt terrible. Probably a good 12"'s of snow and the trails were compacted enough to hold my rig. Didn't travel on any of the snowmobile trails obviously but the roads that were snow covered and not maintained by the road were looking good. I'd have to guess further north and they must be setting up pretty well.


----------



## plowguy43

I checked online and it says the trails are open for riding in Rangeley


----------



## mercer_me

There wasn't any slippery spots on my roads this morning but, my girlfriend saw six cars off the road on her way to work this morning. Be careful out there guys.

I hope everybody has a Merry Christmas! Hopefully Santa will bring some good news about upcoming snow storm!


----------



## plowguy43

Merry Christmas to all of you guys! Have Fun, Be safe - Looks like colder weather is on its way after Sunday, start doing the snow dance!

Also - to all of you who have done your insurance business with me this past year, I truly appreciate it and look forward to this coming year!


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Merry Christmas to all of you and PRAY for SNOW. I belive we are gonna get slammed Jan and FEB


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1909723 said:


> Also - to all of you who have done your insurance business with me this past year, I truly appreciate it and look forward to this coming year!


Thanks for getting me a better rate! Anybody that hasn't talked to Bobby about insurance should. He lowered my home owners by a lot and I got more coverage.


----------



## PlowMan03

Merry Christmas guys. Hope January and February turn out to be better then this month for snow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hope everyone had a great Christmas....I'm headed out on vacation. I know it's early but....Happy New Year. Hope it brings us a little more income than December hahah.


----------



## allagashpm

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. As much as I wanted a storm it was nice relaxing with family without stressing. Enjoy the vay Kay hope its somewhere warm


----------



## Mick76

Not much posting going on....... :yow!:


----------



## GMCHD plower

What ever happened to Ryan, Bacwudz, Dylan, etc? Mick got out of plowing and still posts lol


----------



## Mick76

GMCHD plower;1914458 said:


> What ever happened to Ryan, Bacwudz, Dylan, etc? Mick got out of plowing and still posts lol


Just to rub it in :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

It sounds like it's going to be a long night Saturday and a long day Sunday. payup



NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME;1914458 said:


> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FORECAST FOR...
> SOUTHERN SOMERSET COUNTY
> 
> WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH SUNDAY
> AFTERNOON...
> 
> .SATURDAY...PARTLY SUNNY. HIGHS AROUND 17. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS.
> 
> .SATURDAY NIGHT...SNOW...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. HEAVY SNOW
> ACCUMULATION. NOT AS COLD WITH LOWS AROUND 14. LIGHT AND VARIABLE
> WINDS...BECOMING EAST AROUND 10 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW
> NEAR 100 PERCENT.
> 
> .SUNDAY...FREEZING RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN
> FREEZING RAIN LIKELY...A CHANCE OF DRIZZLE AND FREEZING DRIZZLE IN
> THE AFTERNOON. ADDITIONAL LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATION. NOT AS COLD WITH
> HIGHS IN THE LOWER 30S. NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 MPH WITH GUSTS UP
> TO 20 MPH IN THE MORNING...BECOMING LIGHT AND VARIABLE. CHANCE OF
> PRECIPITATION 90 PERCENT.
> 
> .SUNDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY IN THE EVENING...THEN BECOMING PARTLY
> CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S.


----------



## Fhawk52

Yeah it does


----------



## Fhawk52

I'd rather see all snow. Getting sick of the rain and ice !


----------



## mercer_me

Fhawk52;1916840 said:


> I'd rather see all snow. Getting sick of the rain and ice!


I think it's going to stay mostly snow and then some sleet or freezing rain. I highly doubt it will warm up like they say.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

mercer_me;1916875 said:


> I think it's going to stay mostly snow and then some sleet or freezing rain. I highly doubt it will warm up like they say.


I agree with you, there is just 2 much cold air allof and on the ground so it starts as snow and will accumulate quick


----------



## plowguy43

Might get a couple more inches on Tuesday/Wednesday as well. Bring on winter


----------



## TMLGC

After starting the day out around 12deg it is supposedly going to warm up to near 50 down here tomorrow then back down below 10deg Monday night. 

Either way looks like plowing wet concrete along the coast.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

1-3 overnight changing to rain, I can live with that 

As long as there isn't any ice, hate that stuff


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1916905 said:


> Might get a couple more inches on Tuesday/Wednesday as well. Bring on winter


Oh yeah I forgot its winter because I don't see any snow !


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping;1917082 said:


> 1-3 overnight changing to rain, I can live with that
> 
> As long as there isn't any ice, hate that stuff


I have a feeling there won't be much rain but, a lot of ice. I'm not looking forward to the ice.


----------



## PlowMan03

I find it kinda hard to believe that it is going to be in the mid 40's tomorrow as cold as it has been all day. Had 5° at 6 this morning and it feels like it hasn't gotten out of the teens compared to the low 20's like they were saying. I hope that it doesn't change to rain or freezing rain


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1917264 said:


> I find it kinda hard to believe that it is going to be in the mid 40's tomorrow as cold as it has been all day. Had 5° at 6 this morning and it feels like it hasn't gotten out of the teens compared to the low 20's like they were saying. I hope that it doesn't change to rain or freezing rain


I'm thinking the same thing as you. They always say it's going to warm up but, they are hardly ever right about that. Like you said, I hope it doesn't change over to freezing rain. But, at least tomorrow is Sunday so, there shouldn't be to much traffic.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

PlowMan03;1917264 said:


> I find it kinda hard to believe that it is going to be in the mid 40's tomorrow as cold as it has been all day.


I also didn't think it would snow on thanksgiving and be in the 50's on Christmas 

We live in New England so anything weather related is possible lol


----------



## PlowMan03

jrs.landscaping;1917321 said:


> We live in New England so anything weather related is possible lol


This is really true lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

I was working putting conduit in yesterday and then someone reminded me it was January, took me a minute to realize they werent lieing lol


----------



## plowguy43

We got about 6" here that settled to 5ish after the sleet/rain.


----------



## allagashpm

We got around 3-6. It is still 23 degrees at the coast. Intermittent rain/sleet. The roads are a mess I think they're waiting for it to stop raining to sand. Im doing all my plowing then once it stops raining I will probably go sand tonight or early tomorrow after it freezes.What a difference plowing with 2yds of sand makes ive only used 4wd twice lol. I usually have a thousand lbs but still needed 4wd. Of course the mpgs have dropped a few but thats ok. Be safe everyone and oh yeah go cowboys!


----------



## mercer_me

We got about five inches in my area and a little sleet on top of that. It pushed very easy and was a quick clean up. I got a pretty good idea I'll be back out tonight to put some sand out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Probably 5" here, pushed easy, did some sanding already, gotta go cleanup tonight and throw some salt in the a.m


----------



## gmcsirrra

I was out at 4 this mornin got about 4-6 inches it pushed easy but got a lot of calls , new cliants mid day when the sleet came and made it heavy and also heard snow blowers wernt getting any traction


----------



## Fhawk52

We got 4" here with sleet and freezing rain on top. Scraped everything and salted the pavement , sanded the gravel . Hopefully they will hold til morning.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

got 6 inches in Paris Maine


----------



## Mick76

Dewey,
The wifey wants me to construct a deck at our seasonal campsite. Id like to use cedar because of its lightweight..... could you tell me the cost on 1x6x8 boards?... also can you get 2x6s as well?.. if you don't want to put prices out there you can pm me......
Thanks


----------



## Dewey

Mick76;1920583 said:


> Dewey,
> The wifey wants me to construct a deck at our seasonal campsite. Id like to use cedar because of its lightweight..... could you tell me the cost on 1x6x8 boards?... also can you get 2x6s as well?.. if you don't want to put prices out there you can pm me......
> Thanks


PM Sent.......


----------



## plowguy43

Welp, sold my truck and plow today. Had it on Craigslist for a fairly high asking price, had a real nice guy come pick it up- didn't haggle a penny. Really bittersweet, loved that truck but in the end it was overkill for what I need out of a truck.
Crazy enough, purchased a 03 Chevy 2500hd later today. Exterior has some bumps and bruises but has a ton of new parts and a Fisher MM2. All in all I have a bunch of money in my pocket from the deal which is great.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1925804 said:


> Welp, sold my truck and plow today. Had it on Craigslist for a fairly high asking price, had a real nice guy come pick it up- didn't haggle a penny. Really bittersweet, loved that truck but in the end it was overkill for what I need out of a truck.
> Crazy enough, purchased a 03 Chevy 2500hd later today. Exterior has some bumps and bruises but has a ton of new parts and a Fisher MM2. All in all I have a bunch of money in my pocket from the deal which is great.


Glad you made out well on the Ford Bobby. I'm assuming the new truck is a 6.0? What size plow is it? Good luck with it!


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1926340 said:


> Glad you made out well on the Ford Bobby. I'm assuming the new truck is a 6.0? What size plow is it? Good luck with it!


Yes went back to a gasser. Loved my Ford but we no longer have a camper so it was really overkill doing dump runs and plowing residential driveways. The Chevy is an extended cab so I can take the kids if I have to. It actually has a 7'6" plow on it, so I'm debating on selling and buying a V again or just grabbing some Pro-Wings and using a straight blade again. Going to be weird not being able to fold those wings anymore haha


----------



## PlowMan03

Sell the straight blade and get a v again. Like they say once you go v you never go back lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not sure if you still have any work up my way Bobby, but encase you do we're sitting right around 3" maybe a touch over by the time its done.


----------



## allagashpm

Flurries my ass...we ended up with a good 3-5. I did my whole route it didnt even stop snowing until 830.


----------



## TMLGC

Only about 1" here. The only time I've done my entire route was the thanksgiving storm.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

5 inches here in South Paris Maine


----------



## allagashpm

It was a nice surprise thats for sure. Congrats on the new truck they're a solid platform thats for sure. Maybe a little more thirsty then the diesel but it's only costing me about 60 bucks to fill my tank its great


----------



## mercer_me

17 hours to take care of two inches of snow. You could say I had a long day yesterday.


----------



## gmcsirrra

does fisher make there own wings for a straight blade 7 1/2 foot HD ?


----------



## unhcp

gmcsirrra;1927027 said:


> does fisher make there own wings for a straight blade 7 1/2 foot HD ?


I believe only aftermarket for a straight blade


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1926630 said:


> Not sure if you still have any work up my way Bobby, but encase you do we're sitting right around 3" maybe a touch over by the time its done.


Yes I got one in Clinton and another in Benton. I was planning on heading out tonight. Tried the new to me truck out last night and have to say it's definitely a comfortable ride and has a much tighter turning radius than the leaf spring Ford.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh yeah, it's also heats up with he plow raised, something the 7.3 never did but my gas trucks before it did too. I bought a severe duty fan clutch and some tow mirrors for it today.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1926914 said:


> Flurries my ass...we ended up with a good 3-5. I did my whole route it didnt even stop snowing until 830.


We got around 3" but were out from 6-330 and again from 8-11. The timing sucked and it only snowed .25 inches per hour  definitely made for a long day.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thought we would only have to hit the commercials but it kept on coming. One tuck stuck, wrecker had to run a side pulley off a tree to get it out!!....F350 with XV2 96 and Fully loaded with sand. hahahaha....First time this guy has got stuck so he had it coming. lol Then the starter went in the half ton so I did most of them with the 3/4 Chevy. Called in a backup guy and we got it taken care of. What a mess - just glad it wasn't one of those 2 ft storms lol.....


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;1927450 said:


> Thought we would only have to hit the commercials but it kept on coming. One tuck stuck, wrecker had to run a side pulley off a tree to get it out!!....F350 with XV2 96 and Fully loaded with sand. hahahaha....First time this guy has got stuck so he had it coming. lol Then the starter went in the half ton so I did most of them with the 3/4 Chevy. Called in a backup guy and we got it taken care of. What a mess - just glad it wasn't one of those 2 ft storms lol.....


I feel your pain. We had one truck that was broke down before the storm even started and the spare truck broke down about an hour into the storm. So, I since I drive the other wheeler I split that rout with another truck that has a short rout. I didn't get home until 11 last night. Breaking down and getting stuck sucks.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Only 16 hrs for me. One guy had 6 and the other guy ended up with around 9 but he rode around with me for awhile until the wrecker could get his truck out. We had about 4 inches I'm thinking.


----------



## plowguy43

Well took the "new to me" truck out last night for its first trip around my plow route. It did pretty well and after owning multiple Dodge's & Ford's I figured I'd toss up my unbiased opinion of everything:

Pros-
-Rides very smooth both front and rear suspension. The Dodges always had a nice ride up front but the back end could be stiff. Also they would bounce a bit with the plow. Granted this truck has a small plow, it held it well and didn't have much rebound going over train tracks. My Ford rode the stiffest but also held a plow the best.
-Very tight turning radius - as good or better than the Dodge, worlds better than the Ford.
-Quiet - definitely the quietest overall of all the trucks I've owned. Didn't realize how loud a 7.3 was until driving this last night.
-Easy to see out of, the Ford was easier due to the size of the windows, but the size difference (the Chevy is much smaller all around), makes it easy to maneuver and know where the truck ends.
-Definitely has decent power, not as fast as the HEMI but definitely feels like it has more low end torque. Feels similar to my V10, obviously the 7.3 had more but was louder in the delivery.
-Transmission is fast to shift from Drive to Reverse. My Dodges were always quick, but the Ford 4R100 has a built in delay. I like how quick it is even though I always give it a second to try and save it as much as possible.

Cons-
-I only have a 7'6" plow, so its light. It holds it fine but I can tell a 9'6" V is going to make it drop and possibly ride worse.
-*This is really only relevant to this truck* - from sitting, I can tell it has some small issues still. The trans will lock overdrive fine most of the time, but if you downshift it won't lock overdrive again. I'm thinking it may be the TPS because its also stalled a few times before leaving anytime I'd go to stop and hit reverse.
-It needs a starter, thought it was a dead battery, bought a new one and one click is all I get now. Not really a big deal so I don't put the truck down for it.

My biggest complaint is the dang plow. First, its not wide enough. Second, its not heavy enough. Third, its painfully slow (no nothing is wrong, I'm used to a much quicker plow at this point). Fourth, its taking some re-getting used to the severity of Fisher's Trip springs. Part of the issue is the weight of the plow vs my Snowdogg, but my Snowdogg had adjustable Trip springs so it wasn't very violent at all. It would trip without kicking the plow up, keeping the snow in front of it and moving it forward. The Fisher literally was jumping up in front of my windshield over some small inconsistencies in the driveways. It would jump so high I'd have to go over the same area twice. It got to the point on most of the driveways (they are all sand/dirt driveways) that I had to go at a snails pace to keep it from jumping. When my Snowdogg jumped, it never went as high or severe as this plow - once again, could be the weight thing. All in all this plow feels like a toy compared to my old one and I'm Definitely needing another V again. Just so much more productive, wider, and the weight really makes a difference in the type of plowing I do.

Overall I can't really complain, the deal put a lot of money in my pocket, the truck runs like a champ and has a ton of new parts/repairs already and in the end made me money the same way my other trucks did.


----------



## JSutter101

I recently worked on my old bosses 03 2500HD and my father in laws 02 1500. If you don't have a lot of experience with GM, I have a few areas to check. Hopefully the previous owner took care of the common stuff.

Both have rusty frames. I had to make a new shock mount for the rear on the 2500. It was rotted right off. They both need some frame patching mostly behind the axle. Also check the rockers and inside of all wheel arches for rust.

How are the brake? These trucks are known for having rotting hard lines. The ABS module is tucked up between the frame and hell. Needless to say the job sucks. The new copper alloy lines are a life saver.

If you need your spare tire, try and get it down on a nice day. It might be stuck and you'll need to unbolt the assembly to get it down.

Finally the steering idler and pitman arms along with ball joints are pretty common.


----------



## plowguy43

JSutter101;1928267 said:


> I recently worked on my old bosses 03 2500HD and my father in laws 02 1500. If you don't have a lot of experience with GM, I have a few areas to check. Hopefully the previous owner took care of the common stuff.
> 
> Both have rusty frames. I had to make a new shock mount for the rear on the 2500. It was rotted right off. They both need some frame patching mostly behind the axle. Also check the rockers and inside of all wheel arches for rust.
> 
> How are the brake? These trucks are known for having rotting hard lines. The ABS module is tucked up between the frame and hell. Needless to say the job sucks. The new copper alloy lines are a life saver.
> 
> If you need your spare tire, try and get it down on a nice day. It might be stuck and you'll need to unbolt the assembly to get it down.
> 
> Finally the steering idler and pitman arms along with ball joints are pretty common.


Thank you!
Here is what he had done, the guy was really well off and bought a skidsteer to clear his driveway so the truck sat a good amount. He did about $3500 in repairs prior to selling it to me.
-All new brake lines
-All new Transmission lines
-All new Fuel Lines
-New Exhaust Manifolds
-4 new rotors, pads and Calipers (froze due to sitting)
-New Radiator
-New Battery
-Tune up 
-All front end parts replaced, 4 new shocks.

He thought the starting issue was the battery. I'm sure its the starter at this point. The stalling out didn't happen again during my route, but did it at my house about 5 times any time I'd stop. I've read that sometimes the TPS can cause the overdrive issues, so I'm assuming the two may be related.

Also, it never got hot again last night no matter the speed. I'm assuming the system had air in it, and needed to burp.


----------



## unhcp

Looks like a nice truck!


----------



## JSutter101

Ah I forgot to mention the broken manifold studs on the 6.0.

Sounds like most of the common stuff has been taken care of! Good find.


----------



## MSS Mow

I've plowed full route 3 times in the last 10 days. No big amounts, just enough to do which has been nice. Although Monday's storm was a pain as others have said it was drawn out. Wasn't planning on doing residential but so many called wanting them done so I did them all. Sounds like an inch or two expected here tomorrow too.


----------



## mercer_me

The truck looks really good Bobby. Once you get a V plow on it you will have a hell of a setup. What kind brand are you going with this time?

I had to sand this afternoon. It's snowing hear and I imagine I'll have to go back out early tomorrow morning.


----------



## plowguy43

Just sticking with Fisher this time, cheaper to change the wiring and swap plows than to change everything over. Unless I have a ton of issue's then I'll consider getting something else.


----------



## GMCHD plower

You going with an EZV Bobby or a newer Extreme?


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1929649 said:


> You going with an EZV Bobby or a newer Extreme?


Definitely an Xtreme V, it sounds dumb but I can't stand how slow the EZ-V is, nor do I like the center flap section. But seeing the prices people are asking for used units, I'll probably wait until spring and buy a new XV2 from Langs.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1929909 said:


> Definitely an Xtreme V, it sounds dumb but I can't stand how slow the EZ-V is, nor do I like the center flap section. But seeing the prices people are asking for used units, I'll probably wait until spring and buy a new XV2 from Langs.


Sweet deal, you never mentioned, do you s to ll have stuff up my way? That way I know whether or not to give you a weather report lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

XV2's are heavy!...might even throw on some Timbrens depending on what size you get.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1929934 said:


> Sweet deal, you never mentioned, do you s to ll have stuff up my way? That way I know whether or not to give you a weather report lol


Yes I have one in Benton, and one in Clinton. I drive right through Mercer actually LOL



LawnsInOrder;1929980 said:


> XV2's are heavy!...might even throw on some Timbrens depending on what size you get.


Yeah I'm definitely buying some regardless. It holds the 7'6" perfectly, but we're talking another 300-400lbs depending on which way I go. I'm buying the "Buyers" version of Timbrens and getting the upper control arm mount welded up as well to prevent the frame from cracking.

As of today I have:
-Tow Mirrors ordered, should be here beginning of next week
-315's being mounted as we speak (had to replace the starter, thought it was the battery - found that the front tires were badly weather cracked on the inside side wall)
-Looking for some front seats/center console - this has the fixed middle section that can't be folded down and I hate not being able to rest my arm on something. Plus the bottom seat cushion is pretty flat.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;1930068 said:


> Yes I have one in Benton, and one in Clinton. I drive right through Mercer actually LOL
> 
> Yeah I'm definitely buying some regardless. It holds the 7'6" perfectly, but we're talking another 300-400lbs depending on which way I go. I'm buying the "Buyers" version of Timbrens and getting the upper control arm mount welded up as well to prevent the frame from cracking.
> 
> As of today I have:
> -Tow Mirrors ordered, should be here beginning of next week
> -315's being mounted as we speak (had to replace the starter, thought it was the battery - found that the front tires were badly weather cracked on the inside side wall)
> -Looking for some front seats/center console - this has the fixed middle section that can't be folded down and I hate not being able to rest my arm on something. Plus the bottom seat cushion is pretty flat.


Lol still some distance between those and me, I'm right near Bangor, and glad to see your already doing some nice mods!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Bobby I hope you are keeping that sweet 80's rotator warning light on there


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1930243 said:


> Bobby I hope you are keeping that sweet 80's rotator warning light on there


Didn't you hear? Everything from the 80s is making a comeback, I'm in style with that bad boy!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1930263 said:


> Didn't you hear? Everything from the 80s is making a comeback, I'm in style with that bad boy!


I'm going to need a video of that bad boy doing it's job


----------



## plowguy43

NEUSWEDE;1930285 said:


> I'm going to need a video of that bad boy doing it's job


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## NEUSWEDE

plowguy43;1930302 said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like alien landing footage


----------



## plowguy43

I can neither confirm nor deny the presence of said alien's


----------



## Mick76

Any of you Shark Tank fans? I found this funny....


----------



## Maine_Train

plowguy43;1930453 said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny the presence of said alien's


Good one. 
I haven't seen a beacon like that for awhile. Whatever advantages strobes and LED lights might have over sealed beams, the older lights did kind of "paint a ring around" the vehicle, as shown by the shot of it reflecting off a nearby wall.

Thursday morning, I went up to On the Road Trailers in Warren and got the fluid changed in my plow. One of the first things they did was rig my Fish Stik so it's only on when the ignition is on. I usually unplugged it when the truck was off, because I thought it was contributing to a parasitic draw somewhere, killing the battery unless I unplugged the Fish Stik and everything on the headgear. But the tech said leaving it on without the ignition on can burn up the controller, and I don't wanna be $helling out for that. I think he just did something in the fuse box at the left end of the dash, but whatever it was, the parasitic draw seems to be gone. Thumbs Up

They also removed the rust that was keeping my new Back-Up Buddy from sliding into the receiver hitch, and replaced the corroded RV connector so the lights on the B-UB would work. 
I haven't played with the LED flasher much, but the additional reverse lights are kinda nice to have at night. If/when we get another "plowable event" around here, I'll fire up before getting out onto the state road, clearing the mailbox or whatever. 

Next project: new wiper blades. I've got some, but I need to figure out those [email protected]#$%^&*! mounting clips. I left it for tomorrow because La Wife says it's going to be warmer Sunday, anyway.


----------



## RepoMan207

Boo! When's the next plow meet?


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207;1930848 said:


> Boo! When's the next plow meet?


I've been wondering the same thing. I'm ready for another one.


----------



## gmcsirrra

mercer_me;1930941 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I'm ready for another one.


whats a plow meet ?


----------



## mercer_me

gmcsirrra;1931029 said:


> whats a plow meet ?


We all (or who ever can make it) go out to lunch at a pre determined location and time. I think now days we are all pretty partial to Buffalo Wild Wings in Lewiston. But, there has been talk of going other places. I don't really care wear we go.

Just like I figured, they are changing their tune about it being 40 degrees and rain, now most of the state is looking at cooler temps and freezing rain. This should be fun dealing with all the people going to Patriots parties.


----------



## TMLGC

Beginning to think 5-6 full plows may of been too much to ask for this year down here. Nothing in any extended forecasts that go out to almost the end of the month. Game is not over yet but near half time and falling behind. Never would of gambled the only full push for me at this point would of been on Thanksgiving.

I've been hearing the snow is coming next week since before Christmas.


----------



## gmcsirrra

that would be mint id definatly attend if theres guna be one goin on


----------



## Fhawk52

Great ! More frickin ice !


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Fhawk52;1931096 said:


> Great ! More frickin ice !


Going to be the theme of this winter apparently, every time they say snow they quickly change it to ice


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Why do people forget how to drive in winter


----------



## plowguy43

Seriously, took a quick drove to the store and 6 people went off the road. 2 of which were subaru's, I always chuckle when I see that.


----------



## mercer_me

I saw three people off when I was sanding. I also saw a couple people fall that were running a 5K. I swear every year it snows or rains when they run that 5K.


----------



## Dewey

No Ice.... back to Mud !!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well sonce we've had such a busy and snow winter... NOT.... I am testing the waters to sell my plow.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1932674 said:


> Well sonce we've had such a busy and snow winter... NOT.... I am testing the waters to sell my plow.


You're looking to upgrade I'm assuming?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Yessir, looking to get into a Boss V


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go guys


----------



## TMLGC

Yeah and all my weather apps are showing decent snow for Monday into Tuesday as well. The guy on NECN just mentioned the weekend storm may be more of a potential then originally thought, but nothing really showing on the apps besides snow showers for the weekend. Mabye a benefit to be on the south coast for the weekend. (If ur a per push/event guy). I haven't plowed almost 1/3 of my properties since November!

Most of my properties are bare ground or almost bare at this point.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1933578 said:


> Yessir, looking to get into a Boss V


DXT or VXT? Why do you want to make the switch from Fisher?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

TMLGC;1933629 said:


> Yeah and all my weather apps are showing decent snow for Monday into Tuesday as well. The guy on NECN just mentioned the weekend storm may be more of a potential then originally thought, but nothing really showing on the apps besides snow showers for the weekend. Mabye a benefit to be on the south coast for the weekend. (If ur a per push/event guy). I haven't plowed almost 1/3 of my properties since November!
> 
> Most of my properties are bare ground or almost bare at this point.


Holy smokes and I thought we had it bad man I've at less pushed 4 times this season nothing much and inch or two. Nothing like last year


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;1933712 said:


> DXT or VXT? Why do you want to make the switch from Fisher?


Actually looking at a basic flattop, 9'2, reason for wanting to switch is because a Fisher vee the same size is way heavier vs the 9'2 boss that is like 850, plus my buddy has a spare boss, so if I have an issue while having a Boss I can use his spare.


----------



## TMLGC

DIRISHMAN;1933717 said:


> Holy smokes and I thought we had it bad man I've at less pushed 4 times this season nothing much and inch or two. Nothing like last year


Most of Maine has had more events, even just 15-20 miles or so north and inland, just almost everything at the south coast has turned to rain at some point.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

TMLGC;1933728 said:


> Most of Maine has had more events, even just 15-20 miles or so north and inland, just almost everything at the south coast has turned to rain at some point.


Wow that sucks
to bad this season fir us a guy 9n our thread predicted only 20 inch or just a bit more totalfor the seadon.our average for season is 36-38 .he k last year we had 37.4 last year at this time now maybe 1/2 inch in spots.heck it raining here now Frickin 37 degrees out now


----------



## Dewey

GMCHD plower;1933727 said:


> Actually looking at a basic flattop, 9'2, reason for wanting to switch is because a Fisher vee the same size is way heavier vs the 9'2 boss that is like 850, plus my buddy has a spare boss, so if I have an issue while having a Boss I can use his spare.


I've had my flat top Boss Vee for years !!!! Good choice way faster than Fisher


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So we had some down time lately and been changing fluids in sanders, trucks and plows. On the plows, one guy told me there's a screen or filter somewhere that should be checked from time to time to make sure it stays cleaned out but I never saw anything about it in the manual. You guys know anything about that? They are all fisher. 1 straight, 2 xtremev.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;1933727 said:


> Actually looking at a basic flattop, 9'2, reason for wanting to switch is because a Fisher vee the same size is way heavier vs the 9'2 boss that is like 850, plus my buddy has a spare boss, so if I have an issue while having a Boss I can use his spare.


Not bad, Boss makes a nice plow - very simple and generally easy to repair (if something does happen). The weight issue is a double edged sword in my opinion, I personally like a heavier plow - they don't ride up the snow as much on longer pushes, they don't jump as bad when they trip, and they can scrap a little better too. At the same time, with the plowing you do I don't think that will make a big difference.

Another plus is Boss makes some really nice wings for their V plows.


----------



## unhcp

LawnsInOrder;1934309 said:


> So we had some down time lately and been changing fluids in sanders, trucks and plows. On the plows, one guy told me there's a screen or filter somewhere that should be checked from time to time to make sure it stays cleaned out but I never saw anything about it in the manual. You guys know anything about that? They are all fisher. 1 straight, 2 xtremev.


yes there is a suction filter on your plows, it is on the bottom of the pickup tube


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;1933727 said:


> Actually looking at a basic flattop, 9'2, reason for wanting to switch is because a Fisher vee the same size is way heavier vs the 9'2 boss that is like 850, plus my buddy has a spare boss, so if I have an issue while having a Boss I can use his spare.


I am really happy with my boss. I was surprised they discontinued the flat top, not everyone wants the high wings of the vxt or dxt. I have never used a fisher plow, but most of my drives are gravel, and I feel like the boss is more forgiving on gravel then the aggressive angle of the fishers. Also I dont want to pick rocks out from the trip edge. In my opinion the weight of the bosses and the angle of the cutting edge affects the back dragging and scraping on pavement. Like I said, never plowed with a fisher but it seems like they scrape better.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Never picked rocks out of a trip edge before. lol And we do a LOT of gravel surfaces.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1934841 said:


> Never picked rocks out of a trip edge before. lol And we do a LOT of gravel surfaces.


Haha just what I've heard when the blade trips and gets rocks stuck in it


----------



## PlowMan03

Never had any rocks get stuck in my trip edge on my 8' straight blade and I do a few gravel driveways.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1934918 said:


> Never had any rocks get stuck in my trip edge on my 8' straight blade and I do a few gravel driveways.


I've never scene that happen either and the only people I've ever heard say that are people on hear.


----------



## jimbo64

mercer_me;1935153 said:


> I've never scene that happen either and the only people I've ever heard say that are people on hear.[/QUOTE
> 
> Same here. I still plow a few crushed rock/gravel driveways and have never had it happen to me either. Wouldn't you have to be pretty much pushing gravel instead of snow ?


----------



## plowguy43

I had it happen once on my 8' Xblade. Was a long push and popped right out the next time it tripped. 

Basically if you're not buying a Meyer plow than you're buying a nice plow. There are no crappy plows made today.


----------



## mercer_me

So guys, how much snow are we getting tomorrow? I haven't found a forecast yet that will narrow it down.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

South Paris is on the 3 to 6 line as of noon


----------



## taxreliever

We're on the 1-3 line in Farmington.


----------



## plowguy43

I've been reading that the "bigger" storm we were supposed to get on Monday has now shifted off to sea. Still a possibility to get it but not looking good.


----------



## TMLGC

plowguy43;1936517 said:


> I've been reading that the "bigger" storm we were supposed to get on Monday has now shifted off to sea. Still a possibility to get it but not looking good.


I was hoping for back to back, as it's been slow for me so far. None of the weather sitesI use are forecasting anything for Monday anymore.

As far as tomorrow over today it's gone from
2-4 last night
3-5
5-8
Now 6-10 lol those are from the weather channel and accuweather.


----------



## allagashpm

Sounds like 4-8 for most of us, more mid coast/downeast. ..further west and mountains they're saying a trace to 2 in. Wouldn't be surprised if we got more


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Accuweather never has been reliable for us. NWS is saying 2-7 and WABI is saying 8-12. How about that....anyones guess is as good as the weather service!!!


----------



## jimbo64

We've gone from a lot of snow to a lot of rain and very high winds along the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ive heard alot of good things about the NWS out of Caribou, their showing 6-10 for me, possibly 8-12


----------



## mercer_me

I guess I'm going to hold off on putting my plow on tomorrow. Hopefully I will get caught with my pants down I can put my plow on when it's done snowing. I'm hoping I can at least plow and sand the roads.


----------



## PlowMan03

NWS has upgraded our area to a winter storm warning for 6-10", was a winter weather advisory for 2-7".


----------



## mercer_me

National Weather Service is calling for 4 to 6 inches in my area now with a Winter Weather Advisory. I'm hoping they are right.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

3-6 here, looks like another drawn out storm with rates at .25-.5 inches per hour 

Downeast looks to be the jackpot.


----------



## plowguy43

I'm just happy we're getting something again


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm in the 8-10" range, and depending where you look Tuesday could be a cocker


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1937134 said:


> I'm in the 8-10" range, and depending where you look Tuesday could be a cocker


I'm hoping it is a cocker. This scraping a half inch off the road and sanding is getting old. I like watching the snow just role off my dust pan. Thumbs Up


----------



## TMLGC

Not to be the hype guy but weather underground has my area at 12-16" for Tuesday and the guy on the weather channel said IF all the ingredients come together the snow would be measured with a yard stick. 

The guy on CH6 this morning said he felt all the models were overplaying the event. CH 8 said it would be a complete miss, they appear to be way off.


----------



## allagashpm

I know this morning they said it was going to miss us. Now they're saying 12-18 w blizzard conditions..monday evening through Tuesday night. The gfs model that I saw looked like 18-20. This year they have all been so wrong its crazy. Weather underground has my area at 1 inch for today lol we already have 3


----------



## gmcsirrra

2 1/2 - 3'' in the gray area raight now its comein down slow whats it doin in other areas ?


----------



## plowguy43

On a snowmobile forum I frequent, there is a weather thread showing all sorts of models for Tuesdays storm being a big one, foot or more. Fingers crossed


----------



## 06Sierra

Tuesdays storm went from nothing to up to 10" up here.


----------



## gmcsirrra

06Sierra;1937855 said:


> Tuesdays storm went from nothing to up to 10" up here.


where did you see that I've been hearing 20 different reports but mainly saying were supposed to get wiped prsport


----------



## mercer_me

Got about 4" in Belgrade this afternoon and evening and only about an inch in Norridgewock. Hoping Tuesday's storm will be a good one.


----------



## plowguy43

Did you guys get anything in Mercer Will? Anything in LA?


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1938132 said:


> Did you guys get anything in Mercer Will?


Just talked to my Mom on the phone, Mercer only got a dusting. This general area was weird because one spot would have 4" then a little ways away there would only be a dusting. I can ask my father-in-law In Clinton how much they got and I'll let you know for your Clinton and Benton properties.


----------



## 06Sierra

gmcsirrra;1937934 said:


> where did you see that I've been hearing 20 different reports but mainly saying were supposed to get wiped prsport


Accuweather. 1-2 feet now. It doesn't seem like they really know.


----------



## TMLGC

According to weather channel my area is on the tip of being possibly one of the top 5 storms of all time.

Side note anybody else seeing the possible 12" on Friday as well???????

Man a winters worth of snow in a week,,,,,,possibly.


----------



## mercer_me

TMLGC;1938287 said:


> According to weather channel my area is on the tip of being possibly one of the top 5 storms of all time.
> 
> Side note anybody else seeing the possible 12" on Friday as well???????
> 
> Man a winters worth of snow in a week,,,,,,possibly.


My iPhone is say snow on Friday to. If that's true, this guy is taking a day off next week to go snowmobiling up North.


----------



## gmcsirrra

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

I love it.. Channel 6 said paris maine could get 33 inches.. Sooooo nice


----------



## Maine_Train

Supposedly all the models are agreeing now, but they can't seem to come up with more than "double digits."
Heck, we were supposed to get 8"-10" around here, and I think we got maybe half of that.
The thermometer got up to 32.2° earlier, but went back down to 30°. I'm going back out and shove some more snow around before the wind picks up any more than it has already.


----------



## GMCHD plower

On one hand I hope we get a boat load, but on the other hand I realize I have sidewalks I need to shovel or snowblow...


----------



## bacwudzme

We'll both of my hands are saying: go out to sea go out to sea go out to sea!


----------



## Dewey

I'm with you Bacwudze.... I like todays storm 5"


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1938321 said:


> We'll both of my hands are saying: go out to sea go out to sea go out to sea!


Want to rent me a V blade?


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

I want 3 feet


----------



## mercer_me

I'm looking forward to a big storm. But, we already have one truck broke down and it's going to have to go to Bangor to get fixed. So, that means we won't have a spare truck in case another truck breaks down and you can almost garantee a break down during a big storm.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'm siding with the out to sea guys.

Anybody that wants a storm larger than 12" hasn't been plowing long enough to realize nothing good comes from massive storms.

Unless you like pounding your equipment and not sleeping for three days


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1938375 said:


> Want to rent me a V blade?


$3500 you can have it permenently


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;1938451 said:


> I'm siding with the out to sea guys.
> 
> Anybody that wants a storm larger than 12" hasn't been plowing long enough to realize nothing good comes from massive storms.
> 
> Unless you like pounding your equipment and not sleeping for three days


Agreed if we in fact get 3'+ this week I'm going to run out of places to put it on a bunch of properties. That's if my body and truck make it through. I may just throw in the towel on a bunch of walkways I do we will see how it plays out.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC;1938484 said:


> Agreed if we in fact get 3'+ this week I'm going to run out of places to put it on a bunch of properties. That's if my body and truck make it through. I may just throw in the towel on a bunch of walkways I do we will see how it plays out.


I remember nemo, 46 hours plowing, slept 3 hours, stacked snow for another 20, salted another 3.

I'm all set with doing that again in my lifetime. Then there's the lack of room like you said, a 12" storm is just about the largest I'd like to see.


----------



## mercer_me

I get paid by the hour so, I'm all for the long hours. If I was getting paid seasonal I'd probably cry thinking about a 12"+ snow storm. My buddy will open up my driveway and my parents' driveway so, I don't have to worry about trying to open up a driveway with 12"+ of snow.


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like the worst of it will stay South of me. We may still get a foot of snow, but I don't think the wind will be quite as bad as farther South.


----------



## allagashpm

We got 4-86 yesterday. Who knows what this storm will bring these meteorologists are a joke


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

tHE AMOUNTS ARE CHANGING. iM PRAY FOR 25 TO 30 INCHES~!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Where are the amounts changing? Anything for Bangor?


----------



## PlowMan03

Here is a link to the NWS: http://www.erh.noaa.gov/car/winter/StormTotalSnow.php


----------



## unhcp

They are saying rates of up to 4 inches an hr and over 5 foot snow drifts are possible


----------



## bigbadbrad

again up here in the north we are going to end up with jack crap, got a sled this year, and no snow to ride it on!


----------



## mercer_me

I'm really hoping they are hyping this storm up a little. I'd be more than happy with 12 or 14 inches.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah but the mountains and trail systems definitely need a good dumping of snow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TML looks like we're in the jackpot area, 18-24 for all of York county and up towards Freeport. I hope people are smart enough to get their bread and milk today and stay home tomorrow


----------



## plowguy43

Why does everyone get bread and milk before a big storm? I never understood that haha.


----------



## unhcp

plowguy43;1939295 said:


> Why does everyone get bread and milk before a big storm? I never understood that haha.







this guy really needs it


----------



## rjigto4oje

plowguy43;1939295 said:


> Why does everyone get bread and milk before a big storm? I never understood that haha.


don't forget the eggs, for the french toast


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;1939228 said:


> TML looks like we're in the jackpot area, 18-24 for all of York county and up towards Freeport. I hope people are smart enough to get their bread and milk today and stay home tomorrow


Yes unfortunately it looks like that. At least it will be powder and the worst of it during the day,,,if there is anything good about these.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

unhcp;1939307 said:


> this guy really needs it


Lol, I watched that video right before I posted.


----------



## Mick76

*Did someone mention milk?*

Did someone mention milk?


----------



## bacwudzme

plowguy43;1939295 said:


> Why does everyone get bread and milk before a big storm? I never understood that haha.


And my god I just got back from my local Hannafords, and have you been down the bread isle? It's like the chip isle how many gowd damn flavors do you need?? Then my word there is more in the bakery!!

I'm not even going to touch upon the milk; when did they start squeezing almonds?

Thank god I'm not domesticated!!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1939295 said:


> Why does everyone get bread and milk before a big storm? I never understood that haha.


To hell with bread and milk. I'd be stocking up on Slim Jims and beer. ussmileyflag


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1939451 said:


> To hell with bread and milk. I'd be stocking up on Slim Jims and beer. ussmileyflag


You might want to stock up on TP as well haha. But I'm with you on the beer!


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1939584 said:


> You might want to stock up on TP as well haha. But I'm with you on the beer!


I just bought a dozen roles yesterday. LOL I keep a role in my pickup, a role in my plow truck, and in the Summer a role in my dinner bucket. As my uncle says, '"you never know when the cramp is going to take ya!" :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

So true, always have a roll in my vehicles haha


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Wind and visibility are awful, stay safe guys. Hopefully it stays at this rate, 3" per hour is going to be miserable with these gusts.


----------



## mercer_me

Still no snow here but, the wind is blowing like hell. Hopefully it starts soon because I can't sleep.


----------



## TMLGC

I'm going to wait about 1 hour till almost daylight. Town plow has not even been by yet although it has picked up significantly, news is showing the heavy bands coming in now.

I'm not going anywhere near my ocean front homes until low tide anyway. 

NECN and all my weather apps have backed off our totals a bit topping out around 18". CH 6 is still going with 20-24. 

Stack them high,,,,,,decent snow on Friday and potentially Monday down here. Mabye hype BUT,,,Tim Kelly on NECN said he has not remembered seeing so many moderate to heavy storms stacked up in the outlook going into Febuary.


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC;1940110 said:


> I'm going to wait about 1 hour till almost daylight. Town plow has not even been by yet although it has picked up significantly, news is showing the heavy bands coming in now.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere near my ocean front homes until low tide anyway.
> 
> NECN and all my weather apps have backed off our totals a bit topping out around 18". CH 6 is still going with 20-24.
> 
> Stack them high,,,,,,decent snow on Friday and potentially Monday down here. Mabye hype BUT,,,Tim Kelly on NECN said he has not remembered seeing so many moderate to heavy storms stacked up in the outlook going into Febuary.


Its funny during nemo I had some coastal places the driveways were perfectly clear from the winds. Then other ones had 5-7 foot drifts. Hard to tell what we have for snow now but the wind is pretty bad


----------



## gmcsirrra

Its here Be safe every one and feed yah fishahhs the dinnahh


----------



## plowguy43

It's crazy out there. Plowed a few swipes at around 830am and when I came home from work around 11am we already had nearly 10"s in the areas I already cleared. Visibility stinks, had my LED strobe, hazards, and bed lights on so people could see me. My 80's rotator light suffered a painful death this past week when I hit a pothole snapping the make shift backrack. God rest it's soul.


----------



## taxreliever

unhcp;1939307 said:


> this guy really needs it


Hahaha....pretty funny!



bacwudzme;1939396 said:


> And my god I just got back from my local Hannafords, and have you been down the bread isle? It's like the chip isle how many gowd damn flavors do you need?? Then my word there is more in the bakery!!
> 
> I'm not even going to touch upon the milk; when did they start squeezing almonds?
> 
> Thank god I'm not domesticated!!


Love almond milk....a good alternative for those who are lactose intolerant or need less calories.



mercer_me;1939451 said:


> To hell with bread and milk. I'd be stocking up on Slim Jims and beer. ussmileyflag


ussmileyflag

Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## JSutter101




----------



## jrs.landscaping

Last report we're over 24" with another 2-4 expected by the time it's all said and done

Ready for beach weather


----------



## allagashpm

Yup I started around 830-9 finished around 5. We got easy 20 inches more in some spots. Going back out around 2 once the wind slows down. My wipers and windshield were icing up wicked bad. Shut defrost off w windows cracked and was fine driving between jobs. Get to job everything froze up. Debating heated wipers this sucked. I dont usually plow with the storm tho ugh. Hope everyone was safe


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

16 here in Paris Maine


----------



## plowguy43

This is crazy, and I can't say enough how much I hate a 7'6" blade. Too fricken small for a 3/4 ton truck. Ugh.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

31", one loader got stuck and had to push it out with the other one.

Glad it's over, nothing broke, everyone home safe, hope everyone else made it through all right.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

15 to 16 inches here in Paris, Lots of Drifts, Got stuck 3 times, waited for 2 AAA wreckers downtime 3 hours. started at 8 am yesterday and got done today at 4pm. No sleep nothing broke except my Windshield washer hose on my truck from all the ice.. Bring on the next storm


----------



## PlowMan03

ThompsonPlowing;1941518 said:


> 15 to 16 inches here in Paris, Lots of Drifts, Got stuck 3 times, waited for 2 AAA wreckers downtime 3 hours. started at 8 am yesterday and got done today at 4pm. No sleep nothing broke except my Windshield washer hose on my truck from all the ice.. Bring on the next storm


Must be a Chevy thing on the NBS, I put on a new one before this storm and I noticed it was cut in half again from all the ice. Everything went well in this storm minus I noticed that my rear universal joint is squeaking so I'm going to get that replaced tomorrow before this next couple of storms


----------



## mercer_me

I'd say we got about two feet in my area but, it's hard to tell with all the drifting. I had I drift halfway up one of my house windows. Things went well for us in Belgrade and all five trucks managed to stay on the road and stay running until, later this morning when three broke down with in about two hours. All easy fixes besides my bed chain, not looking forward to shoveling out 6 or 7 yards of sand tomorrow. The drifting was insane in spots, I wish I had taken pictures but, my eyes were glued to the wind shield and I couldn't stop because it was snowing so hard. I don't think I have ever scene it snow so hard during the day time as yesterday. Glad to see you guys all made it safe.

Bobby, I couldn't take one more Winter with a 7.5' blade. It's amazing how much better an 8' is compared to a 7.5'. I'm so happy I had an 8' with this storm. it made clean up a lot quicker. I'm also very glad my new plow has a rubber flap. It would have been miserable with that 7.5' SD with no flap.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Sun Journal is saying we got 28 inches in Oxford


----------



## TMLGC

Made it, barely, was just able to keep up, nothing broke. Normally I try and get closer to the garage doors.


----------



## TMLGC




----------



## allagashpm

I got 4 hours sleep last night and went back out at 2, just got back. It was snowing wicked hard still until 5. We picked up another 6 inches over night. Plus the wind didnt die down till about 3 or 4. I still have more work to do tomorrow but they are a handful of empty houses. My roads took me a while even with two visits during this storm. I had to put her in 4lo and push the sides back or they would be pretty narrow come next week. 
I added a rubber deflector this year and it made a huge difference. It actually holds the snow in. I only took a couple pics ill try ti post them up. Hope everyone did ok and stayed safe. We got just enough time for a few beers and gassing up the trucks befor the next one


----------



## Fhawk52

Yeah Mercer, that sucks when you break a chain.


----------



## Dewey

Lost Reverse in my truck yesterday. Thank God for good friends.... A Buddy with a 3500 Duramax and a Fisher Vee let me use his to get the rest of my plowing done... I hope to get my truck back Friday....ussmileyflag


----------



## plowguy43

Saw that on Facebook dewey that stinks. Hope you get it back quickly! 

Did my properties last night and it took a lot longer than normal but never got stuck and cleaned them out good. I have a picture or two I'll post in a bit. Ordered pro wings for the plow, need some extra width


----------



## unhcp

Dewey;1942114 said:


> Lost Reverse in my truck yesterday. Thank God for good friends.... A Buddy with a 3500 Duramax and a Fisher Vee let me use his to get the rest of my plowing done... I hope to get my truck back Friday....ussmileyflag


Sorry about the truck dewey, hopefully you get it fixed before the next one


----------



## Dewey

It is an Old truck that has plowed a Million Miles LOL I keep telling myself repairs are cheaper than payments.... I haven't had a issue for the last two years.... So I think I am still ahead...Other than the PIA Factor I guess It's a good thing I have great neighbors !!!


----------



## taxreliever

Dewey;1942310 said:


> It is an Old truck that has plowed a Million Miles LOL I keep telling myself repairs are cheaper than payments.... I haven't had a issue for the last two years.... So I think I am still ahead...Other than the PIA Factor I guess It's a good thing I have great neighbors !!!


Yup, no matter how you slice it, repairs are much,much cheaper, than payments, interest, higher insurance, DEPRECIATION, etc. Most people buy new more for reliability than cost......but sometimes I wonder if the older rigs are more reliable than the newer ones, meaning less can go wrong with them and they're easier to fix.


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1942310 said:


> It is an Old truck that has plowed a Million Miles LOL I keep telling myself repairs are cheaper than payments.... I haven't had a issue for the last two years.... So I think I am still ahead...Other than the PIA Factor I guess It's a good thing I have great neighbors !!!


*knock on wood* I agree with you 100%. I'm sure she's worked hard up till this point and will continue for years to come.


----------



## unhcp

A picture from a property I plow, maybe next time you will actually put the car in the garage?


----------



## taxreliever

unhcp;1942516 said:


> A picture from a property I plow, maybe next time you will actually put the car in the garage?


Wow.....there's a car under there? With that big garage? Dang.


----------



## allagashpm

unhcp;1942516 said:


> A picture from a property I plow, maybe next time you will actually put the car in the garage?


That's hilarious. Good news is they dont need to shovel the roof


----------



## mercer_me

Fhawk52;1941895 said:


> Yeah Mercer, that sucks when you break a chain.


Yeah, it sucks big time. We didn't even bother shoveling it out today, I'm going to plow with it tomorrow and sand with the spare truck. We can tackle that project next week. I'm lucky there is only 6 or 7 yards in it and not a whole load at 12 yards.


----------



## ddb maine

Well it has certainly been a while. I had some drivers working for me but this storm broke the camels back. 17 houses a road and a farm. In Alfred me. Who wants them?


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;1942622 said:


> Yeah, it sucks big time. We didn't even bother shoveling it out today, I'm going to plow with it tomorrow and sand with the spare truck. We can tackle that project next week. I'm lucky there is only 6 or 7 yards in it and not a whole load at 12 yards.


That's a wicked bad idea... I had to shovel out our sander twice this winter, once 3/4 full and chain broke right at the back. Second time was rounded with sand, chain broke, wrapped around rear sprockets, they continued to plow and open up branch roads and caused the sand to pack in. We had to use the crane to break up the sand so we could shovel it. I wish you the best of luck! Riding around is going to pack the sand.


----------



## mercer_me

bigbadbrad;1942745 said:


> That's a wicked bad idea... I had to shovel out our sander twice this winter, once 3/4 full and chain broke right at the back. Second time was rounded with sand, chain broke, wrapped around rear sprockets, they continued to plow and open up branch roads and caused the sand to pack in. We had to use the crane to break up the sand so we could shovel it. I wish you the best of luck! Riding around is going to pack the sand.


I rode around with it all storm so, if it's going to be packed it all ready is. We have quite a bit of salt in our sand and the sand is pretty sharp so, I think we will be okay. We are going to try to put the excavator up on a snow bank and dig some out.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

ddb maine;1942685 said:


> Well it has certainly been a while. I had some drivers working for me but this storm broke the camels back. 17 houses a road and a farm. In Alfred me. Who wants them?


Are you looking to sell them? Pm me if you want.


----------



## mercer_me

Few pictures from plowing.


----------



## Mems

I was lucky to be able to comp out of my regular job for this storm. Otherwise, there would have been so very unhappy people. It was all I could do to keep up and surely need to lessen the distance between accounts next year. The money is always good, but its storms like these where you are so worn out after its done, I wonder if its worth it sometimes. I always come back for more though...looks like 8"'s for us in Gray tonight and the next Monday storm appears to be headed to far south. They are mentioning a good 8-10 on Thursday of next week though. Stay tuned.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Mems;1943117 said:


> I was lucky to be able to comp out of my regular job for this storm.


Must be nice....this IS my regular job. This is what pays the bills, not just extra spending cash.


----------



## TMLGC

Forecast all over the place for this one down here. 2-4 from 5-10 depending on which website or news channel you look at. Looking like Monday is going to develop into something for us southerners. One extream to the other I guess.


----------



## gmcsirrra

well I almost made it through the storm was on my 3rd to last driveway doing my final push at the end of the storm and I lost drive in my truck im told by my mechanic i need to rebuild the tranny i guess out of business so much for a newer truck and basicly brand new plow :realmad: :crying: selling the plow if anyone is interested


----------



## plowguy43

Ouch! What kind of plow?


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 4" on the ground right now. I'm at home taking a break now getting ready to go most of the night.


----------



## PlowMan03

I think he has a 7'6" HD Fisher straight blade


----------



## allagashpm

We've got at least 6-8 down here. Cooking up a steak and hitting the sack. They're saying at least 6 inches monday.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I heard 2" Monday?

Been home one day all week, feel like I've been living in one machine or another 

Had TWC in one of our lots this morning when we showed up, apparently large snow piles is national news worthy lol


----------



## JSutter101

Yesterday my neighbor tried to plow his driveway after the 2' we got. He actually moved, but but the house is not sold so he comes back after storms to clear snow and check on things. Well he has a NBS 2500 HD with a Snowsport HD plow. I always chuckled when I would see him but he never had a problem..... that is 'til yesterday. I watched him struggle to clear his driveway. I knew it was a matter of time before he would get stuck. He got a lot further in than I would have thought, but still got buried and stuck. I had to pull him out and before I could even get the tow strap off he offered to hire me and take over. Pretty sweet deal for me, no travel time, and his wife will be super happy it'll be taken care of.


----------



## gmcsirrra

plowguy43;1943609 said:


> Ouch! What kind of plow?


bought in December used 3 storms 7/6 ft fisher HD straight blade with steal cutting edge and fish stick controller and shoes also


----------



## Dewey

gmcsirrra;1943424 said:


> well I almost made it through the storm was on my 3rd to last driveway doing my final push at the end of the storm and I lost drive in my truck im told by my mechanic i need to rebuild the tranny i guess out of business so much for a newer truck and basicly brand new plow :realmad: : selling the plow if anyone is interested


Been there done that..... Get it rebuilt .... I lost mine Wednesday.... My Tranny guy got it rebuilt and back in the truck today....ussmileyflag


----------



## gmcsirrra

going to try and get the dealership to cover it under warranty


----------



## gmcsirrra

Dewey;1944112 said:


> Been there done that..... Get it rebuilt .... I lost mine Wednesday.... My Tranny guy got it rebuilt and back in the truck today....ussmileyflag


and also I forgot to mention that there is a broken engine mount which my mechanic thinks caused it


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1944112 said:


> Been there done that..... Get it rebuilt .... I lost mine Wednesday.... My Tranny guy got it rebuilt and back in the truck today....ussmileyflag


Dewey, if you get a second can you pm me a price that he charged for that. I think my truck has the same trans and would like an emergency contact in the event something happens. Thanks bud


----------



## gmcsirrra

anyone have a diagram of all the truck side plow wiring so I can take it out with knowing what im doing


----------



## jrs.landscaping

gmcsirrra;1943424 said:


> well I almost made it through the storm was on my 3rd to last driveway doing my final push at the end of the storm and I lost drive in my truck im told by my mechanic i need to rebuild the tranny i guess out of business so much for a newer truck and basicly brand new plow :realmad: :crying: selling the plow if anyone is interested


Seriously!?

Buy a new plow and because you toasted a tranny you're just going to walk away?

What about your clients?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;1944488 said:


> Seriously!?
> 
> Buy a new plow and because you toasted a tranny you're just going to walk away?
> 
> What about your clients?


Thanks! I've been getting calls all week from customers in a similar situation. Baffles me.


----------



## mercer_me

We ended up with about a foot. Got it all cleaned up and everything went well for the most part. I need to do a little welding on one of my push arms but, that's about it. Going to change my bed chain on Monday if we don't get any snow.


----------



## gmcsirrra

LawnsInOrder;1944568 said:


> Thanks! I've been getting calls all week from customers in a similar situation. Baffles me.


only did a few driveways and main purpose was to do my own driveway I just want out of it so I don't disappoint anyone more than I did


----------



## Dewey

plowguy43;1944224 said:


> Dewey, if you get a second can you pm me a price that he charged for that. I think my truck has the same trans and would like an emergency contact in the event something happens. Thanks bud


Will DO... Don't have the Bill yet....


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1944568 said:


> Thanks! I've been getting calls all week from customers in a similar situation. Baffles me.


This storm seemed to really ween out a lot of people that are in it for side cash or beer money. Everything is great until something breaks and they have to call up the pros. No offense to you gmc and sory about your tranny just a reoccurring theme especially in my area where every lobster man has a 3/4 ton truck with a plow. 
Hope everyone made out good this storm. .we got around 8 inches in brunswick.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;1944870 said:


> This storm seemed to really ween out a lot of people that are in it for side cash or beer money. Everything is great until something breaks and they have to call up the pros. No offense to you gmc and sory about your tranny just a reoccurring theme especially in my area where every lobster man has a 3/4 ton truck with a plow.
> Hope everyone made out good this storm. .we got around 8 inches in brunswick.


SPOT ON! It's exactly the same over here. ...fishermen and random people think they'll Tri it. ... No back up plans or nothing. .. No no snow removal insurance and then brag above all their money. ..tick me off. Lol OK I'm better now..too tired and pissy lol


----------



## gmcsirrra

id love to continue but I cant do nothing with a screwed up tranny takein it to get fixed Monday at the dealer I did shovel my last 3 driveways and explained to them whats going on and they all understood whos to say nothing similar would happen with a 3/4 ton I see plenty of 1/2 tons with plows on em its just my luck


----------



## 06Sierra

For the first time in the 6 years I have had my 13 year old plow, it broke on me. I assume it's a cool issue. Motor runs, but the plow doesn't move.


----------



## ddb maine

jrs.landscaping;1942763 said:


> Are you looking to sell them? Pm me if you want.


I ended up getting in touch with a family operation downnthe road. Turns out me and the boys are in the same circle of friends. Thanks for the quick response though. I did the whole route with them yesterday morning. They know what they are doing. 
I caught up with Pete a while back, I'm down in Ct now, I WAS running things by phone. No more for me. In 1 hour I'm taking off to add some more hours to my logbook for my pilots license. The customers are in good hands, no more headaches dealing with things by phone and I get to go play in the snow. I'll keep checking in to watch for the meet-up. 
This is from last month. Foxwoods at 3k feet. Have a good one guys


----------



## BBC co

06Sierra;1945504 said:


> For the first time in the 6 years I have had my 13 year old plow, it broke on me. I assume it's a cool issue. Motor runs, but the plow doesn't move.


i just had same issue on a mm1 i tried a jumper cable from the negative battery terminal to the negative terminal on plow motor, worked fine found by that it was a ground wire issue. 2 second check worth a try. i cleaned every connection with wire brush and works like new now. also u change fluid b4 season ice can do that to or a fuse


----------



## 06Sierra

Mine is a mm1 as well. I never thought to check the fluid. Changed it in the spring and I don't think I put any trans tune in. I have always put an ounce or two in with fresh fluid and never had a moisture issue with the old style breather. We just had a couple fairly warm days before it turned cold again. Thanks.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

ddb maine;1945508 said:


> I ended up getting in touch with a family operation downnthe road. Turns out me and the boys are in the same circle of friends. Thanks for the quick response though. I did the whole route with them yesterday morning. They know what they are doing.
> I caught up with Pete a while back, I'm down in Ct now, I WAS running things by phone. No more for me. In 1 hour I'm taking off to add some more hours to my logbook for my pilots license. The customers are in good hands, no more headaches dealing with things by phone and I get to go play in the snow. I'll keep checking in to watch for the meet-up.
> This is from last month. Foxwoods at 3k feet. Have a good one guys


Good to hear, wasn't personally interested but I know a few guys working in the area who may have been.


----------



## Mick76

8"-12" Monday here around LA...so glad im out of it commercially..... I still plow my biz and a couple apartment buildings I own ..... that said, Im soooo glad I didn't sell my last skiddy! between using it on my flips and stacking all this snow at my buildings, its a little gem!...have fun plowing boyz!.... Lastly, GO PATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMLGC

At least we can have a few well deserved drinks and relax while watching the game before the next round tomorrow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^ Exactly...what he said.....long bunch of days. Trucks stuck, loader stuck, got all of them out ourselves, now extremely frigid temps. Getting ready for next round.... Think ahead and be safe folks!


----------



## mercer_me

Talk about an exciting last 3 minutes of the game! Go Patriots!

Getting ready to go sand shortly. Hope you guys are make it through the storm with out any breakdowns!


----------



## plowguy43

Seriously that was an insane game.

Plowed the properties again this weekend and shoveled 8 roofs. I have some pics of the depth of snow, some drifts were over 4' on the backsides of the roofs. I'm extremely sore, but happy to be done...for now


----------



## taxreliever

LawnsInOrder;1945367 said:


> SPOT ON! It's exactly the same over here. ...fishermen and random people think they'll Tri it. ... No back up plans or nothing. .. No no snow removal insurance and then brag above all their money. ..tick me off. Lol OK I'm better now..too tired and pissy lol


There's a ton of that happening in my area.



ddb maine;1945508 said:


> I ended up getting in touch with a family operation downnthe road. Turns out me and the boys are in the same circle of friends. Thanks for the quick response though. I did the whole route with them yesterday morning. They know what they are doing.
> I caught up with Pete a while back, I'm down in Ct now, I WAS running things by phone. No more for me. In 1 hour I'm taking off to add some more hours to my logbook for my pilots license. The customers are in good hands, no more headaches dealing with things by phone and I get to go play in the snow. I'll keep checking in to watch for the meet-up.
> This is from last month. Foxwoods at 3k feet. Have a good one guys


Cool picture......we spent some time down there last year when my wife had her business convention down there.



plowguy43;1946623 said:


> Seriously that was an insane game.
> 
> Plowed the properties again this weekend and shoveled 8 roofs. I have some pics of the depth of snow, some drifts were over 4' on the backsides of the roofs. I'm extremely sore, but happy to be done...for now


I'm getting nervous about a couple of my roofs.....may have to have them done this coming week.


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1945367 said:


> SPOT ON! It's exactly the same over here. ...fishermen and random people think they'll Tri it. ... No back up plans or nothing. .. No no snow removal insurance and then brag above all their money. ..tick me off. Lol OK I'm better now..too tired and pissy lol


I've been seeing a lot of people posting on facebook saying they are looking for Roofs to shovel as side work. All I can think to myself is that none of them have the proper insurance. Same goes for most of the guys posting about plowing driveways for next to nothing.

Of course, maybe because that's my full time job I get overly nervous about it now haha


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

YOU Are correct


----------



## taxreliever

plowguy43;1946690 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of people posting on facebook saying they are looking for Roofs to shovel as side work. All I can think to myself is that none of them have the proper insurance. Same goes for most of the guys posting about plowing driveways for next to nothing.
> 
> Of course, maybe because that's my full time job I get overly nervous about it now haha


TRUE story last year a well known successful (but pretty darn cheap or frugal, however you want to look at it) found a no-name laborer that was willing to take down a tree next to one of his rental properties.....no insurance.....and the tree? It came down all right....on a neighbors house! He was out of pocket over $100k cause he didn't want to hire the more expensive insured contractor in that specific line of work.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Thought of you the other day Jason.

Had a call at the office from our only residential customer. Thanked us for plowing and said the neighbor will be doing it free from now on. Must've gotten the invoice from the blizzard.

I'd like to see the neighbor plowing it, 1/8 mile right of way with a 20 x 50 driveway that has to be backdragged yeah good luck buddy lol


----------



## allagashpm

We have about 10 inches right now. They're calling for another storm thursday and one possibly Monday.


----------



## TMLGC

On the coast seems just as bad as Juno to me very high wind heavy snow even colder ,,,,just not as long lasting.

I really need to get a deflector or snofoil....


----------



## 06Sierra

It just started lightly snowing here around 4. I put a rubber deflector on mine last year. Huge difference!!! I got some 6" wide rubber and a length of flat stock from a local company, less than $50 in it. If I was going to do it again, I would try to find 8" wide.

Pulled the drain plug on the plow this afternoon and nothing came out. Took the filler plug out and fluid is full. It's nice and iced up right now!


----------



## Maine_Train

I plowed this afternoon and ran the snowblower in places where the plow can't go, but it was drifting as well as continuing to accumulate from above, so it was kinda "shoveling s*** against the tide." Not fun. My feet are still cold, even though I wore my insulated Browning boots. I'm glad I got those (steel toes, so I can use them at my "real job"), but might have to add a layer inside 'em.

I suppose there's roof-raking somewhere in my near future, too.


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC;1946879 said:


> On the coast seems just as bad as Juno to me very high wind heavy snow even colder ,,,,just not as long lasting.
> 
> I really need to get a deflector or snofoil....


It is so worth it. I got the factory one from boss it is pretty heavy duty and well built. Believe it or not I can actually stack higher with it too it contains the snow and lifts the plow.


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 10" in my area. It snowed pretty hard for a while yesterday. The snow banks are really getting tall now and it's hard to get the snow off the road. I think we are going to have to do a bunch of shelfing soon.


----------



## plowguy43

taxreliever;1946704 said:


> TRUE story last year a well known successful (but pretty darn cheap or frugal, however you want to look at it) found a no-name laborer that was willing to take down a tree next to one of his rental properties.....no insurance.....and the tree? It came down all right....on a neighbors house! He was out of pocket over $100k cause he didn't want to hire the more expensive insured contractor in that specific line of work.


Being in commercial insurance now, I'm hearing all sorts of stories similar to that, very scary.



jrs.landscaping;1946747 said:


> Thought of you the other day Jason.
> 
> Had a call at the office from our only residential customer. Thanked us for plowing and said the neighbor will be doing it free from now on. Must've gotten the invoice from the blizzard.
> 
> I'd like to see the neighbor plowing it, 1/8 mile right of way with a 20 x 50 driveway that has to be backdragged yeah good luck buddy lol


Wow just wow, that will get old real quick.



allagashpm;1946863 said:


> We have about 10 inches right now. They're calling for another storm thursday and one possibly Monday.


I heard the same thing, still dancing over here! payup


----------



## LawnsInOrder

plowguy43;1947409 said:


> being in commercial insurance now, i'm hearing all sorts of stories similar to that, very scary.
> 
> Wow just wow, that will get old real quick.
> 
> I heard the same thing, still dancing over here! Payup


stop your friggin dancing!!! Lol


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1948578 said:


> stop your friggin dancing!!! Lol


LOL I couldn't hear you over the tapping of my feet!

Lewiston/Auburn/Bowdoin seemed to have the most accumulation after this last storm of all my properties - Bowdoin had close to 15"s there. Thank god its light fluffy stuff, pushes real easy but is super easy to shovel.

Pro Wings just arrived per UPS. About time!


----------



## Maine_Train

I got the usual 01:00-something photo from one of my MMS cameras, and could see it was snowing. Peeked out the back door, and thought "Oh, s***, this is going to be wetter stuff than we had the last few storms."

I think we only had maybe 3" or so when I went out to plow around 06:00.
I had just shut the blower off when the oak tree nearest where La Wife parks let go with a bunch of clumps of snow that it had been saving up. :realmad:
Cleaned that up, and went back inside for some coffee.

At least this latest batch isn't drifting all over the place, and it's not as freakin' miserable *cold* as the last few storms.

I think the Big Brown Van can get in if they bring me anything good (waiting for some security marking stuff I want to try on the plow), but I'll need to whack the driveway at least once more before La Wife gets back from Portland. She just texted me that the roads were "horrible" on the way down there.


----------



## TMLGC

Solid 6" here in the Kennebunks. I desperately need to get my once nice truck thawed out at least and sprayed down. There is ice, snow and road grime packed into every oraface underneath can't be good.


----------



## mercer_me

We only got about two inches in my area. One of those storms that just dragged on. I worked 12 hours today.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Lol 12 hrs? Try 31 straight few days ago. .. I'starting to lose my mind.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Did 24 hours yesterday, cleaned up the storm then stacked snow. Talking 72 hours of snow, getting up to a foot.

Anyone else think this is getting ridiculous?


----------



## unhcp

It seems that no one knows what this weekend storm is going to do , I hear anything from 1-3 inches up to 18 inches. I know it is going to be a long one!


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;1950175 said:


> Did 24 hours yesterday, cleaned up the storm then stacked snow. Talking 72 hours of snow, getting up to a foot.
> 
> Anyone else think this is getting ridiculous?


Yes and I'm mostly a per storm and per push guy. Most of these are not your basic storms. Most have larger amounts, high wind and drifting and wicked cold. There has been zero melt down and I'm running out or have ran out of places to put it. If they were spaced out a week or so apart it would make it easier.

I would hate to have the commercial obligations you do with the frequent storm patterns.


----------



## allagashpm

I didnt even know what day it was yesterday I had to look at my phone I thought it was Monday. I had to push back banks last night on my roads I bought some more time but if it keeps up I dont know what im going to do. 
Hope every one is holding up ok. Sounds like were in for a long couple days


----------



## plowguy43

Sorry guys I'm still dancing


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not going to lie, even though its getting hard to find space at some houses, I'm still hoping for more, keeps the bank account looking good.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

I hope we get hammered and it snows till may


----------



## jrs.landscaping

ThompsonPlowing;1950937 said:


> I hope we get hammered and it snows till may


Ummm.......... no, but we can pretend


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

Im serious!!!!!!! Let it snow till may or june


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

plowguy43;1950663 said:


> Sorry guys I'm still dancing


Hell Yah, im dancing with you prsport


----------



## LawnsInOrder

If that's your attitude, there's no way you are dealing with the same stuff we have. Never stops. Shoveling roofs all day....no room to put any snow. We are all dog tired and worn out.....more tomorrow...then more storms. Just get VERY tiring for everyone. We need a break.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Example from today.....want more snow? Come over here and I'll pay you to give us a hand brother....


----------



## taxreliever

LawnsInOrder;1951313 said:


> Example from today.....want more snow? Come over here and I'll pay you to give us a hand brother....


Wow....that's a roof?

I thought mine were bad.....dang.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

LawnsInOrder;1951308 said:


> If that's your attitude, there's no way you are dealing with the same stuff we have. Never stops. Shoveling roofs all day....no room to put any snow. We are all dog tired and worn out.....more tomorrow...then more storms. Just get VERY tiring for everyone. We need a break.


im in the same boat as you but I will rest in the summah.. Just bring on the snow!!!!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup, that's a roof...all hard packed too. Drifts are terrible here. Also getting inundated with calls from people whose "neighbor usually plow but broke his truck". So predictable it's funny.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

ThompsonPlowing;1951323 said:


> im in the same boat as you but I will rest in the summah.. Just bring on the snow!!!!


That's great, that's when some of us are buried with work.

I've got some pics of snow drifts up to the mirrors on the truck. When I have 5 mins I'll put them up lol


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

jrs.landscaping;1951333 said:


> That's great, that's when some of us are buried with work.
> 
> I've got some pics of snow drifts up to the mirrors on the truck. When I have 5 mins I'll put them up lol


I'm just as busy but I just love snow


----------



## LawnsInOrder

whatever...you just said that's when you relax.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing

LawnsInOrder;1951337 said:


> whatever...you just said that's when you relax.


I'm busy everyday removing snow but I always want more


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1950765 said:


> Not going to lie, even though its getting hard to find space at some houses, I'm still hoping for more, keeps the bank account looking good.


Both my driveway and my parents driveway are starting to get tight and I had the banks back as far as I possibly could get them this Fall.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;1951325 said:


> Yup, that's a roof...all hard packed too. Drifts are terrible here. Also getting inundated with calls from people whose "neighbor usually plow but broke his truck". So predictable it's funny.


Cant see in your pic of the roof if your using on or not but those big scoop push shovels have saved my life. I drive it under and push down and it takes huge chunks. Then I turn and slide it off the roof. Saves a lot of effort and then use a shovel for the detail work. 
I agree though I am loving the money, but you plow till 1 or 2 then get up at 6 to do roofs and clean up plowing all day takes a toll on you. 
Those calls where my snow blower broke and my neighbors did too I just say sorry cant help you. Even had a extended family member call me after we got 14 inches practically demanding i come over so they can get to work. I won't be seeing them any time soon I'll just say that haha. 
This weather has really shown me why your customers and route are so important. I have a mental list of the ones that are getting dropped, and the ones that have been absolutely great sending me texts or emails thanking me, giving me fresh baked bread after plowing, others emailing saying to send them a bill as they know it costs me money to be out plowing. 
As far as snowing till may or June no thanks. March is usually my decompress and getting ready for spring month then balls to the wall april on. 
I have a question though..for quarterly taxes on guys doing perpush how do you estimate your revenue in a situation like this? I mean this is obviously more than average so do you just pay extra next quarter? I am new to quarterly but just wondering.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just wanna say to all you guys.Damn you guys Rock!! We just got hit with 20+ last week Sat heavy wet stuff.I have been in my payloader since then all week.pushin piles back and also Removing at multiple accounts being they didn't like the snow piles.I thought I got bad. You all Kick A $$$ compared to my measly 20+ haha.You guys stay safe and Will/Mercer talk to ya soon..


----------



## LawnsInOrder

@ Allagash....yes, thanks so much...we did that exact same method with the push scoops for awhile....but once it's over 5 feet deep you have to chisel it down first to get at it. We tried many different methods, even tried getting a snowblower up there with the loader....it was just a lot of work and they want another building done this coming week. 

Jason


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spent 13 hrs clears the one warehouse.Back dragging with CAT payloader then filling semi dumps and dumping it on other side of complex while my boss operated one of our airport snow blowers to threw it into a empty field.36 continues hrs if cleaning up this place.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hats off...long hours....sounds like you have a huge area to keep clean!


----------



## BeaverFood

I way under-estimated my taxes a few times. What seems to have saved me from any problems was sending an explanation along with my next filing, explaining that it is nearly impossible to estimate earnings (not from plowing) in a situation like this. Hope it helps!


----------



## BossPlow614

jrs.landscaping;1950175 said:


> Did 24 hours yesterday, cleaned up the storm then stacked snow. Talking 72 hours of snow, getting up to a foot.
> 
> Anyone else think this is getting ridiculous?


Some of us in MN will gladly take a foot or two of snow! :waving:

We can see grass!


----------



## taxreliever

mercer_me;1951699 said:


> Both my driveway and my parents driveway are starting to get tight and I had the banks back as far as I possibly could get them this Fall.


We've already had the bucket loader come to our property twice.....if we get much more snow, we may have to have a truck come load some and take it away....there's no where to put it!:realmad:



allagashpm;1951747 said:


> Cant see in your pic of the roof if your using on or not but those big scoop push shovels have saved my life. I drive it under and push down and it takes huge chunks. Then I turn and slide it off the roof. Saves a lot of effort and then use a shovel for the detail work.
> I agree though I am loving the money, but you plow till 1 or 2 then get up at 6 to do roofs and clean up plowing all day takes a toll on you.
> Those calls where my snow blower broke and my neighbors did too I just say sorry cant help you. Even had a extended family member call me after we got 14 inches practically demanding i come over so they can get to work. I won't be seeing them any time soon I'll just say that haha.
> This weather has really shown me why your customers and route are so important. I have a mental list of the ones that are getting dropped, and the ones that have been absolutely great sending me texts or emails thanking me, giving me fresh baked bread after plowing, others emailing saying to send them a bill as they know it costs me money to be out plowing.
> As far as snowing till may or June no thanks. March is usually my decompress and getting ready for spring month then balls to the wall april on.
> I have a question though..for quarterly taxes on guys doing perpush how do you estimate your revenue in a situation like this? I mean this is obviously more than average so do you just pay extra next quarter? I am new to quarterly but just wondering.


Do you have a tax person? If so, give him your quarterly numbers just like you do when you give him year end stuff and he'll tell you what you should send in and if he/she is decent, it should only cost $50-$100....if you don't have a tax person, estimate your profit, meaning, take your income less expenses and take 30% of that and send it in.

Income for Jan was $5000, expenses were $2000, net profit = $3000, send in an estimate of $900-$1000.

Yes, I'm a tax guy.wesport


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 4 inches or so far. I've plowed my roads twice. Sounds like I have a long boring day of waiting around for enough snow to plow again ahead of me.


----------



## Mems

Same. Just finished up my resi's. Went out at 2am to around 4-5"'s. A little more on the coast. Gonna rest up and do the same tomorrow morning so people can get out. Then wait till Thursday and see if we can get another storm out of this year. $$$


----------



## 06Sierra

34 below up here this morning. I think I'd rather have snow!


----------



## taxreliever

I'd rather have cold....you don't have to remove cold....you just have to hide from it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

BossPlow614;1952683 said:


> Some of us in MN will gladly take a foot or two of snow! :waving:
> 
> We can see grass!


Send some trucks I'll load all you want lol


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;1950093 said:


> Lol 12 hrs? Try 31 straight few days ago. .. I'starting to lose my mind.





jrs.landscaping;1950175 said:


> Did 24 hours yesterday, cleaned up the storm then stacked snow. Talking 72 hours of snow, getting up to a foot.
> 
> Anyone else think this is getting ridiculous?


Yeah that really starts to wear on your. Was pretty much how I was 2 weeks ago with plowing then shoveling roofs. Unfortunetly its just me, myself, and I shoveling roofs on my own - really kicks your A**!

I can't imagine trying to clear business roofs, or flat roofs.

On another note, that yellow 7'6"er didn't last long. Back to a stainless 9'6"er! LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Plow looks good Bobby. Why is it short chained?


----------



## plowguy43

Wiring hadn't been swapped over yet, had to make it back home


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1952860 said:


> Yeah that really starts to wear on your. Was pretty much how I was 2 weeks ago with plowing then shoveling roofs. Unfortunetly its just me, myself, and I shoveling roofs on my own - really kicks your A**!
> 
> I can't imagine trying to clear business roofs, or flat roofs.
> 
> On another note, that yellow 7'6"er didn't last long. Back to a stainless 9'6"er! LOL


Why didn't you get another Dogg?


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1952997 said:


> Why didn't you get another Dogg?


Easier and cheaper to swap the plow and wiring rather than buy a Dogg and have to install the mount and everything. We'll see how it goes, already had to replace the center pin LOL


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1952949 said:


> Wiring hadn't been swapped over yet, had to make it back home


Yeah, I thought of that right after I posted. LOL



plowguy43;1953204 said:


> Easier and cheaper to swap the plow and wiring rather than buy a Dogg and have to install the mount and everything. We'll see how it goes, already had to replace the center pin LOL


You can always upgrade to an XV2 next year. Buy a used one in the Spring when they are cheap and sell the XV1 in the Fall for top dollar.


----------



## plowguy43

We'll see, kinda nervous about the weight on the front of the chevy LOL


----------



## TMLGC

I got stuck for the first time this year in this driveway. Crappy feeling being a solo guy, but was finishing my route on unoccupied houses. This house is directly on the ocean with beach stones and seaweed mixed in.
Dug myself out completely spent.

If we get big snow on Thursday I'm in trouble on a bunch of properties.


----------



## plowguy43

Holy crap! I always keep a tow strap (or two) and a come along with me. I even thought of buying a winch from Harbor Freight and the 2" receiver attachment just in case. I run solo as well, usually in the middle of the night and always get nervous about being stuck.

Harbor Freight has a either 9000 or 12000 lb winch for like $300. If it works once, it may be all I need haha


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Anyone know if a used fisher for sale?


----------



## unhcp

LawnsInOrder;1954109 said:


> Anyone know if a used fisher for sale?


I have a few , what you need?


----------



## gmcsirrra

LawnsInOrder;1954109 said:


> Anyone know if a used fisher for sale?


I have a complete 7 1/2 ft fisher MM2 HD series basicly brand new with a steal cutting edge only used 3 strorms will include push plates for a gmc and all wireing and fish stick remote and all the paper work as well its also still under the fisher 2 year warranty let me know if your interested and we can talk there isn't a scratch on it and ive washed it after every use to get the salt off and kept in my garage when not being used


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Xv 8.5 would be best. ..don't need wiring or push plates.. Just plow


----------



## PlowMan03

Yours beyond repair Jason?


----------



## gmcsirrra

LawnsInOrder;1954233 said:


> Xv 8.5 would be best. ..don't need wiring or push plates.. Just plow


I could sell just the plow if need be ? I could sell the truck side plow parts to someone else


----------



## unhcp

LawnsInOrder;1954233 said:


> Xv 8.5 would be best. ..don't need wiring or push plates.. Just plow


I have one, PM Sent


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Little vent time. This happened today. The other day a bolt fell out of the base on the 1 year old xv2 and this ended up torquing the truckside hardware. After taking it into the dealer, they insisted none of it was covered under warranty. I am pissed. Bolts fall out and it's not their fault!?!?!

Second thing is this plow above busted this morning, center pin broke somehow, I was driving it and never hit anything too hard, just the normal bumps here and there and snow banks. So the center pin broke and that in turn made that one side wing bend and break off the end of the left angle ram. So I take that in. They said the hing on the wing is bent so there is no way they can put a new pin down through. So I got the estimate to the tune of $3,4?? to fix it. I'm far from impressed and thinking about switching everything out to boss.

Any comments, feedback?? Am I crazy...(it's possible since I'm sleep deprived bad)..

Jason


----------



## bacwudzme

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMLGC

Your not crazy that is bull. I would be wild. Over 3 grand to fix a plow under warranty no way. That's more than my whole used set up cost installed.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Sorry I confused you guys. The one new plow still under warranty was less....closer to $ 800 I believe to get it repaired. 

This second plow is out of warranty but they serviced it 5 days ago and never said anything about worn parts or anything. The only thing they said was it needed a new cutting edge which was BS because I put a brand new one on 3 weeks ago!!! No kidding....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Time for a new dealer, our Fisher dealer is awesome and constantly goes above and beyond.


----------



## gmcsirrra

that's bull **** id be makein some phone calls


----------



## allagashpm

Thanks for the tax info I appreciate it. 

I would be ripped if that happened to my plows. I agree time for a new dealer or new brand. I would lose some faith in their build quality if a one year old plow failed without being waranteed. I know they are good plows and everyone around here has one, but I gotta say I have had a ton of people asking me about boss lately and how I like it. Good luck man hopefully you have a bit of a break to fix everything. 
Tmlgc...that looks like a night mare. Dont know how you even did that with a straight blade my hats off to you.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Someone say something about snow


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Drifts were over the hood in places, XLS can seriously move and stack some snow wesport


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Either getting ready to stack or finishing up....... I don't really remember :laughing: payup


----------



## gmcsirrra

would anyone be interested in a 7 1/2 ft fisher HD series with steal cutting edge plow shoes basically brand new used 3 storms no dents scratches washed after each use to get salt off and it looks like the day i got it from the fisher dealer I would include all truck side plow equipment ( controller , wiring , push plates for gmc ) ect.. and might even throw in my back rack with 2 led reverse / work lights and mini led strobe light bar with 10 or so different flash patterns im looking to get around 3,800 but would listen to reasonable offers as well for the plow and could negotiate for the rack and lights into the deal as well for the right price all of this was new in December and is all still under factory warranty


----------



## mercer_me

gmcsirrra;1955778 said:


> would anyone be interested in a 7 1/2 ft fisher HD series with steal cutting edge plow shoes basically brand new used 3 storms no dents scratches washed after each use to get salt off and it looks like the day i got it from the fisher dealer I would include all truck side plow equipment ( controller , wiring , push plates for GMC) ect... and might even throw in my back rack with 2 led reverse / work lights and mini led strobe light bar with 10 or so different flash patterns I'm looking to get around 3,800 but would listen to reasonable offers as well for the plow and could negotiate for the rack and lights into the deal as well for the right price all of this was new in December and is all still under factory warranty


Why don't you just buy a new transmission?

My boss and I shoveled about seven yards of sand out of my hopper yesterday. Took us about two and a half hours and it really wasn't that bad. We pulled the hopper out of the dump body today and this is what we found.


----------



## gmcsirrra

mercer_me;1955795 said:


> Why don't you just buy a new transmission?
> 
> My boss and I shoveled about seven yards of sand out of my hopper yesterday. Took us about two and a half hours and it really wasn't that bad. We pulled the hopper out of the dump body today and this is what we found.


I got the tranny issue resolved but just don't have interest in plowin snow anymore


----------



## TMLGC

Really another possible blizzard over the weekend, then another large storm Tuesday into Wednesdsy down here?? Anybody else run out or running out of places to out the snow. I'm contacting several people tomorrow to start the discussion before it becomes a suprise. This is possibly unprecedented down here. Potentially 2+ feet in the next 5 days mabye I'm doing this wrong but some people are going to have to sacrifice a garage door, 2nd entry way ect as there is no place else to put it without hiring heavy equipment. Check out these pics any suggestions??? I do the shoveling here as well (yes my mistake) look at the drifting on the windows and roofs, now add some more big storms where do you put it....then what if it rains in 2 weeks???? There are windows on the 2nd floor completely covered by the drifting on roof. They think everything is great and are happy. I think a potential disaster on their hands, my wife says I'm scaring them.

I talked to my old boss he has got 3 loaders, 20 plus trucks, tractors skid steers ect and he has been running 24/7 and is tapped out he told me he has never seen anything like this since he has been in business and for the 1st time he feels whipped.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup all in the same boat brother. Do the best you can and good thinking to start warning people that they are running out of room. Had to bite the bullet and order a new plow....should have it on Friday?? I HOPE!


----------



## plowguy43

Man this is crazy, definitely running out of places to put the stuff. But I have to say - I'm relieved/in love again with having a nice HEAVY and WIDE V Plow again. My lord how easy it is to push snow back that would stop the 7'6" in its tracks. I was able to widen all of my driveways and seriously finished them in less than half the time (toss it into slight scoop and just go to town). 

That said - nows the time to book out a skidsteer or something to remove snow from properties if you have homeowners running out of space. Of course they will wait until the last minute but there is a LOT of snow out there. Also - roof shoveling, its very deceiving when looking up at a roof - looks like a foot but in reality is closer to 3 or more depending upon drifts. I have to head back out on Saturday to re-shovel the roofs I did 2 weeks ago.

Can't complain though, I've been dancing since October for all of this


----------



## Mick76

SSOOOO happy I didn't sell my last skiddy... anyone want to sub me out for skid steer work in LA just let me know


----------



## Mems

Ive had people curse at me for plowing snow across lawns in previous years to keep as much space as possible to put snow and I still have the same customers. I told them that there is always potential for a banner year and we are now in one. Foot in mouth for them as I do what they want and now its gonna cost them. Oh well. I have a few drives where another couple ft of snow is really going to make for a long day.


----------



## allagashpm

Im in a skiddy all day today at one property. 180 to rent it plus fuel and my hourly. Cant believe I found one available. Customer lives in Boston building a house here so he fully understood not having room.


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;1956106 said:


> SSOOOO happy I didn't sell my last skiddy... anyone want to sub me out for skid steer work in LA just let me know


text me back


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;1956285 said:


> text me back


Did you post this before or after I texted you?


----------



## mercer_me

I might have to hire someone to push my banks back with a loader at my house if we get much more snow. I'm hoping my boss hauls the loader to his house and then I could just drive it down the road and push my driveyback to since I only live about a mile from him. The other day I bucketed snow over the bank at the shop with the new excavator for a few hours and still didn't have it all done.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Headed to Bangor Truck tomorrow....supposed to have one ready for me to pickup. Anyone else on here use them?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

12-18 this weekend?


----------



## GMCHD plower

I use Bangor truck, their pretty good guys


----------



## allagashpm

I heard 12-18 was the minimum. No joke. After 9 hours in a bobcat 773 I learned a valuable lesson. When I buy a skid steer, it will absolutely not have foot controls. It will also have heat, and maybe even a front door.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1956676 said:


> I heard 12-18 was the minimum. No joke. After 9 hours in a bobcat 773 I learned a valuable lesson. When I buy a skid steer, it will absolutely not have foot controls. It will also have heat, and maybe even a front door.


Lol, that sucks. I grew up with foot controls, after running ISO I'd never go back. My old skid had no cab, I lasted about 30 minutes moving snow before giving up


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;1956653 said:


> 12-18 this weekend?


Is be very happy with only 12". The highest I've seen is 18-22 but most are 12-18..

On another note I contacted a handful of places I do and basically explained what we have and what is coming, my concerns and the fact that we should try and deal with added snow relocation now vs when we could be forced to deal with it and possibly have access issues.

I guess the pessimist in me expected some people to be pissed, yet everyone agreed and actually thanked me for sharing my concern. My largest account was taken care of today and another will be tomorrow....I was suprised I could get a quick response with a loader.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

oh yay, 18-24 for us. NO IDEA what we are going to do with it all....gonna suck bad!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

oh ya....forgot the 55mph gusts of wind.....HAHHAHA....sooooo 5ft drifts? Praying we don't get stuck and can keep up with it. Be careful guys!


----------



## pldann86




----------



## ThompsonPlowing

wooo hooo I hope it snow 3 feet and for 3 days


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Lots of guys with seasonals hurting pretty bad. I'd hate to have haul off in our contracts like some of these guys.

I'm done for the year, at this rate we won't see green until June  

Not looking forward to losing half of March and all of April like last year that was a pretty big hit for us.


----------



## plowguy43

That really sucks but is definitely part of the gamble. These past 3 years have proven to be big snowfall years. I would've jacked my seasonal rate if I were going that route personally.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

plowguy43;1957456 said:


> That really sucks but is definitely part of the gamble. These past 3 years have proven to be big snowfall years. I would've jacked my seasonal rate if I were going that route personally.


Definitely had some heavy years lately, was contacted by an nsp a month ago about some properties. Glad I passed, at their rates I would've been over budget after the 30" storm lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Regretting not selling my plow and getting a vee while I had the chance...


----------



## Mick76

Yup mine were seasonals.... glad I don't have them these past 2 years.... The guys that have them aren't making squat..... sorry kevin (he took over 1 of them)


----------



## PlowMan03

GMCHD plower;1957496 said:


> Regretting not selling my plow and getting a vee while I had the chance...


I'm thinking the same thing right now


----------



## PlowMan03

I see this today in my travels. Good rig to open up drifted in roads just not very warm to be in


----------



## mercer_me

You can plexy glass those skidder cabs in pretty easy so you can stay half ways warm. A guy I know puts plexy glass on his every Fall and he says it helps a lot. 

As far as seasonals go, I know my bosses aren't making sh!t for money this year. A lot of snow plus a lot of breakdowna equals not much profit.


----------



## allagashpm

jrs.landscaping;1956653 said:


> 12-18 this weekend?


Nice pics btw. Looking at them I was wondering do you ever wish the mold board on the xls was taller? It seems like it was designed for contractors plowing every three inches or so. Just wondering if in deeper snow it came over the top a lot


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1957936 said:


> Nice pics btw. Looking at them I was wondering do you ever wish the mold board on the xls was taller? It seems like it was designed for contractors plowing every three inches or so. Just wondering if in deeper snow it came over the top a lot


Thanks

We do plow every couple inches so it isn't really an issue. Those drifts were so bad I had to take them in sections so a taller moldboard wouldn't have helped because the truck couldn't physically push that much snow.

On longer pushes the snow will spill out the sides before going over the plow. I do wish it were a little beefier like the mc, but then weight would become a bigger factor.


----------



## mercer_me

I talked to a couple people that went from XV1's to XV2's and they both said that the taller moldboard makes a huge difference and they wouldn't go back to a shorter moldboard.


----------



## TMLGC

Interesting the guy who writes the forecasting articles for the Pressherald just did his posting or blog whatever you want to call it just significantly dropped the snow totals everywhere after his interpretation of recent models. 

Still suspects blizzard conditions and extreme cold but not with significant snow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC;1958089 said:


> Interesting the guy who writes the forecasting articles for the Pressherald just did his posting or blog whatever you want to call it just significantly dropped the snow totals everywhere after his interpretation of recent models.
> 
> Still suspects blizzard conditions and extreme cold but not with significant snow.


What is he calling for in our area? I'm still hearing 12-18


----------



## TMLGC

9" under a foot he adnitted this is contradictory to many forecasts but that's how he is now seeing it,,,pushed further south due to very cold air thus morning


----------



## TMLGC

Not endorsing this guy don't know anything about him.

contributors.pressherald.com/news/the-maine-forecast/sunday-storm-will-not-blockbuster/


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I hope he's right


----------



## mercer_me

As long as Im in my plow truck from 7pm to 12am tonight I'll be happy. My girlfriend hates country gold and lately my plow truck has been my getaway to listen to the whole show. Any of you guys listen to "The Original Country Gold With Rowdy Yates"? I can't get enough of that good old country music.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Down to 5-8, guess that guy was onto something, we'll all find out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, I love the country gold too....and yes, also happy the rates have dropped back a bit. I'm thinking we will get about 14-18....that's ok...better than 24!! 

Yes, the XV2 is so much better....especially with all these snow banks or if you do longer drives you will really notice how much higher it wings back the banks.


----------



## Maine_Train

I think we're still up for a foot or more. The predicted high winds don't sound like anything good for commercial power, so La Wife reminded me to clear away the air intake louver on the generator. Once I got both ends and the top clear, we did a manual start just to be sure it would run. (She said it didn't run on its weekly test Monday morning. I thought I heard it running then. Nothing like waiting until after dark, almost a week later, to tell me. Wimmin . . . )

Went to a couple of hardware stores in nearby towns to see if anyone had any single-stage blowers, but they were all out. I was hoping the smaller blower would clear some space on the deck so I won't have to wade through snow to drag down *more* snow when I rake the back ("shady") side of the roof sometime in the next week or so.
An employee at one of the stores told me they'd had people come from Augusta, looking to buy a generator. 

Took two spacers off each shoe on the plow this afternoon. At this point in the season, I don't think I'll end up digging up much gravel.

I did get the new chains on the big blower (Husqvarna 924HVX) before calling it a day. I wish I'd thought to order drift cutters and a weight kit for it months ago. Kinda like how rain will make ya think about fixing the roof, ain't it?


----------



## mercer_me

I think you would be fine without shoes. I don't run shoes at all. I was picking my plow up a little at the beginning of the season but, I've been running the blade right on the ground for quite a while now. 

Only about an inch in my area so far.


----------



## TMLGC

Within 1-2 miles of the shore line in Kennebunk 6-7" in town outside of Rt. 1 mabye 2". I got a call from a Inn I do requesting to be plowed for all the people coming back from Valentines dinner I said sure but we only have about 1-2" or else I would of been down. Owner said he had a solid 5" and was snowing pretty good. What a difference 4-5 minutes down the road can make.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC;1958596 said:


> With in 1-2 miles of the shore line in Kennebunk 6-7" in town outside of Rt. 1 mabye 2". I got a call from a Inn I do requesting to be plowed for all the people coming back from Valentines dinner I said sure but we only have about 1-2" or else I would of been down. Owner said he had a solid 5" and was snowing pretty good. What a difference 4-5 minutes down the road can make.


That's crazy, only 2" here. Hard telling even with the lighter winds its blowing all over.


----------



## allagashpm

Not sure what you guys are seeing..here in freeport we might have 2 inches. Seems like accuweather dropped totals to 3-6 inches but other sites are still calling for the 12-18. Im going to go out and check stuff out after I watch the news


----------



## TMLGC

Well over 1 foot going out again in a few.


----------



## allagashpm

Wow. Sounds like it is staying further south according to ch 8. Good luck guys


----------



## bacwudzme

2-4" in Buxton-Hollis Center. Seems like it is over or going to be. 
As bobby (plowguy43) would say " thank you Mother Nature you beautiful woman"!!!


----------



## mercer_me

We have about two inches in Belgrade. I'd say it's pretty much done now. Half of me is glad we didn't get much but, the other half of me was looking forward to pushing a lot of snow. LOL


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1958723 said:


> 2-4" in Buxton-Hollis Center. Seems like it is over or going to be.
> As bobby (plowguy43) would say " thank you Mother Nature you beautiful woman"!!!


not happy with her this time. Went out all day yesterday shoveling roofs because of this supposed blizzard just to wake up to 2" on the ground. Praying we still get over 4" so I can at least make the rounds plowing as well.


----------



## Mems

That was crazy. I was up till 2 am at my day job waiting for the monster haul. And it never came. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Best storm ever, started plowing at 11 finished salting at 10. If they were all like that I might like snow a little more


----------



## TMLGC

Got about 7-8 more to do


----------



## mercer_me

This morning I thought about taking my plow off but, my driveway is drifting bad today. All you guys must be getting the bad wind to?


----------



## Maine_Train

mercer_me;1958587 said:


> I think you would be fine without shoes. I don't run shoes at all. I was picking my plow up a little at the beginning of the season but, I've been running the blade right on the ground for quite a while now.


Okay, thanks. Earlier in the season, it seemed like even with the shoes I was pushing up as much gravel as snow, but now I think the ground is more solid.

Yeah, in our part of the Midcoast, probably not more than 2" between last night and whatever time it ended this morning. I could look out the living room window today and tell that the wind seemed to be blowing snow off the roof, but figured that was probably after it deposited snow it had brought from someplace else.

The wife said she heard York County got hit harder. We were happy not to have more accumulation than we've already got. (Like that "holy moly!" pic in post 10802. )

Apparently putting the chains on the Husqy scared the storm away from here.


----------



## unhcp

Not a bad storm down here, still got a decent amount but it ended early which was nice for once. Had to go back out this am to clear the snow drifts it was a warm -7 with a real feel of -35 brr


----------



## taxreliever

TMLGC;1958960 said:


> Got about 7-8 more to do


Wow....that driveway picture is incredible......we got about half of that here in the Western Foothills.....incredible.


----------



## TMLGC

Yeah thankfully all these storms have been powder. I only plow it with the blade straight at this point. I back in and push half if it across the street into a gully, the other half to the end of the driveway. That's why the sides look so square. The plow guide markers at at or now below the snow pack there.


----------



## taxreliever

Do you just try to clean up any drifts when crossing the road? Unless the street is a private road. If I did that on my property, I'd have half the neighborhood screaming at me.


----------



## TMLGC

It is a cul de sac with nothing in the middle and I do clean up the over flow from the plow. Thankfully Its a place you can do that. 

The lawn is irrigated, treated and edged to the driveway or else earlier on I would of smashed everything out into the middle of the lawn. One side has some rock and landscape features so that is not an option.


----------



## taxreliever

TMLGC;1959644 said:


> It is a cul de sac with nothing in the middle and I do clean up the over flow from the plow. Thankfully Its a place you can do that.
> 
> The lawn is irrigated, treated and edged to the driveway or else earlier on I would of smashed everything out into the middle of the lawn. One side has some rock and landscape features so that is not an option.


Incredible....hope that's a good paying account for you....looks like a lot of work. Be safe out there.


----------



## plowguy43

Beautiful pic, that would be on my website/flyer for next season


----------



## 06Sierra

We didn't get much snow up here, but the wind is crazy. My brother got stuck in a drift on his way to work, it was on a country road. I don't know how my wife made it out of the driveway this morning. That Yukon is a tank!


----------



## mercer_me

Had to deal with a few "small" drifts today. I think this one is going to get taken care of tonight with the loader when there isn't any traffic.


----------



## allagashpm

Glad every one made out ok. Out of this little 3 inch storm I had to do my entire route, and I did a few of them twice. The drifting was crazy in some spots and it was friggin hard pack from all the tiny little crystals fusing together. 
Then I get a call from a realtor an empty property, he has a showing tonight. "I need you to shovel a path to the lock box so I can get in." I started cracking up and said good luck, maybe you should have mentioned that in November. 
And I spent an hour this morning with 20 below wind chills fixing the moldboard on the plow. One bolt busted then packed with snow and pulled all the bottom bolts off. It was a bit scary going to stack snow and seeing the poly mold board bend backwards haha. 
Time for a couple cold ones for sure this storm turned into a major Pita. 
Pulled a woman out of a drift in her Mercedes suv. Driving through a sub division I see her with snow over the tires. I stop and she cant get out of the car because she's wearing flip flops cuz she just got a pedicure. 
"I have no idea how this happened I'm so embarrassed"
Well, the snow is 3 feet deep here so ive got a pretty good idea hw it happened. 
Pulled her out then busted out her driveway so she could get in. She was cursing her plow guy hard. Then as I'm driving away I see him pulling up i waved. Hope he isn't mad but I didnt even give her a card. I did him a favor he has a straight blade and I could barely punch through the drifts as it was. 
Sorry for the rant! Looks like another one Wednesday


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks for sharing....I got bunch of similar stories....People are so stupid and ill prepared it's crazy! Glad I'm not the only one who rants . hahaha. I had to do a bunch of them twice. Some drifts were 4 ft deep out of 4 inches of snow (rough guess). I have a few left to do this morning that drifted in again. The new plow is working great - a full sander makes huge difference in pushing this dense crusty stuff. I got a feeling we are now on the down hill slope, boys. Another 12 days and it'll be March. Things will start melting and slowing down a bit. I'm way behind on planning for spring.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;1960689 said:


> I'm way behind on planning for spring.


Something tells me we'll all have plenty of time to plan for spring while this 4' snow pack melts. Not excited about laying mulch in June


----------



## BossPlow614

jrs.landscaping;1960733 said:


> Something tells me we'll all have plenty of time to plan for spring while this 4' snow pack melts. Not excited about laying mulch in June


That's the only positive for us right now being as I can see grass, provided that it doesn't snow again & it's warm starting March 1st.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

quick pic one of the guys snapped in this past storm of our new plow.....


----------



## PlowMan03

Anyone have any problems running a 9'6" v on a 3/4 ton truck? Looking at possibly getting one if the price is right.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I know tons of guys who do it, IMO an 8'6 is too small, especially if your going to use it in Vee at all.


----------



## PlowMan03

It would be nice to have. I have a couple driveways that are fairly long and one that drifts in pretty good. I have a 8' fisher straight blade now and would like to upgrade now even though the season is almost over lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Exactly, if you go with a 9'6, when its in vee (Punching through drifts, etc) it will keep the snow out away from your tires.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

That's what I wanted, but the guys at Bangor Truck said it was really too much for a 3/4 truck. A an F250 might handle it a little better than a gm. Can you do it? yes. Might you have more front end issues? yes. The 8'6" is fine. Maybe a 9'6" xv1 would weigh less and be ok.


----------



## PlowMan03

That's what I have found is a 9'6 XV in stainless. Even though it's still a 1000 lbs hanging off the front versus 720 lbs of my straight blade, I think if I crank the torsion bars and do some timbrens I should be ok.


----------



## Dewey

Bigger is better..... I took my 9'2" Boss Vee and made it a 10' 8" .. It's the best thing I ever did !!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Plowman, your truck is newer than 2011 correct? If that's the case your front end has a higher front axle rating and you should be fine, give the tbars a couple turns, and add some ballast


----------



## Grump1

If it's a company truck or you plan on getting rid of it in 2 seasons, then the 9'6" b ok...
The 8'6" XV2 on my '14 3/4 ton is heavy. No way around it. And the X bracing loves to load up with a bunch of snow and ice plus what sticks to the mold board and bingo, a couple hundred pounds more!
If I were 'punching' through drifts I would want a more narrow blade anyway. 
Each to their own I guess.


----------



## plowguy43

PlowMan03;1962441 said:


> Anyone have any problems running a 9'6" v on a 3/4 ton truck? Looking at possibly getting one if the price is right.


Do it, don't even consider the 8'6". Anyone who has used the two will tell you the 9'6" is worth it in the long run.



LawnsInOrder;1962659 said:


> That's what I wanted, but the guys at Bangor Truck said it was really too much for a 3/4 truck. A an F250 might handle it a little better than a gm. Can you do it? yes. Might you have more front end issues? yes. The 8'6" is fine. Maybe a 9'6" xv1 would weigh less and be ok.


I had an F350 (02 with the leaf springs and 7.3) and yes it handled my Snowdogg 9'6" which was heavier than the standard XtremeV like it wasn't even there. That said, my 03 Chevy 2500HD handles the 9'6" XtremeV very well. Torsion bars are cranked, I have a good amount of ballast, and just purchased Buyers Version of Timbrens as an added aid but have been plowing the past 3 storms without them. I travel over 300 miles round trip over crappy backroads and the Chevy honestly has no trouble.

There is a 100lb difference between the 8'6" and 9'6", at these weights that really is not going to make a difference in wearing out parts - 900lbs will wear out parts just as fast as 1000lbs, but the efficiency you pick up during the season is worth it.


----------



## unhcp

I plowed last year with the 8'6" xv2 and decided this year to go with a 9'6" xv2 and I thought it was big but after a storm or 2 I got a good handle on it. Now I wouldn't even think of going back, you can never have enough efficiency.


----------



## PlowMan03

GMCHD plower;1962701 said:


> Plowman, your truck is newer than 2011 correct? If that's the case your front end has a higher front axle rating and you should be fine, give the tbars a couple turns, and add some ballast


My truck is a 2010 but has the 4800 gfawr. Fishers ematch says I can run the 9'6 no problem, I always run with more ballast then what's required for my set up now


----------



## plowguy43

unhcp;1962720 said:


> I plowed last year with the 8'6" xv2 and decided this year to go with a 9'6" xv2 and I thought it was big but after a storm or 2 I got a good handle on it. Now I wouldn't even think of going back, you can never have enough efficiency.


I wish their was a like button LOL


----------



## allagashpm

Hope you guys are having a better morning than me! Waiting on a friend with a back ho up the road. His 550 couldn't budge it. Yesterday was 30 whatever melted refroze at the bottom of this driveway. Slid right over off the edge. 
Side bar: I didnt know you could smoke your tires on reclaim.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1962810 said:


> Hope you guys are having a better morning than me! Waiting on a friend with a back ho up the road. His 550 couldn't budge it. Yesterday was 30 whatever melted refroze at the bottom of this driveway. Slid right over off the edge.
> Side bar: I didnt know you could smoke your tires on reclaim.


That sucks, happened to one of our trucks today for the same reason so don't feel bad 

On the plow debate, had to plow with the service truck today because the 450 is down. Drove me nuts plowing with an 8'. I guess i've been spoiled running an xls and a 10' mc


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;1962810 said:


> Hope you guys are having a better morning than me! Waiting on a friend with a back ho up the road. His 550 couldn't budge it. Yesterday was 30 whatever melted refroze at the bottom of this driveway. Slid right over off the edge.
> Side bar: I didnt know you could smoke your tires on reclaim.


Knock on wood I haven't been that stuck in a while - but stuff like that makes me want to purchase a winch with the tray that slides into a 2" receiver to keep in the truck at all times. On my route, I'm usually a couple hundred miles away from my closest friend LOL


----------



## Mems

Ive had those same thoughts. Usually you can get out where you went in if you don't gun it and let itself bury into the snow bank (done this way to many times when I know Im all alone and a wrecker is years away). Once you start it going, just leave it and winch. I was thinking along the lines of a Warn Pullzall to just give the tension and ease it out little by little. Would help with waiting for others or wrecker and his massive tow bill. Only issue is if you can't find something to hitch too. Probably be few and far between. Worth a shot for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey;1962664 said:


> Bigger is better..... I took my 9'2" Boss Vee and made it a 10' 8" .. It's the best thing I ever did !!!


I'm going to agree with Dewey and others on the larger plow. Going from XLS to a 8'6" XV man is it border line demoralizing! Go with the 9'6" with wings. Treat the plow with what a women would want! Bigger is always bigger!



allagashpm;1962810 said:


> Hope you guys are having a better morning than me! Waiting on a friend with a back ho up the road. His 550 couldn't budge it. Yesterday was 30 whatever melted refroze at the bottom of this driveway. Slid right over off the edge.
> Side bar: I didnt know you could smoke your tires on reclaim.


Well I have never been hung up like that but it is my fear. Minus the stuck, good looking truck by the way.



plowguy43;1962979 said:


> Knock on wood I haven't been that stuck in a while - but stuff like that makes me want to purchase a winch with the tray that slides into a 2" receiver to keep in the truck at all times. On my route, I'm usually a couple hundred miles away from my closest friend LOL


FYI your behind on your friend payments!!


----------



## mercer_me

Last April I had the truck pictured below stuck in a ditch worse than that. We had to bring the excavator out and unload the sand. Then we had to use the excavator to pull the truck back into the road. I didn't take any pictures, I wasn't exactly in a good mood when this all happened. Getting stuck bad sucks big time.


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah she was stuck pretty good. Got stuck 3 more times. One of my hubs is messed up I had to beat on it to lock it in. Probably doesnt help that the plow has been on since mid January. I would love a winch but I dont think it would have helped much here. And like yesterday I got stuck in a drift in the middle of a field lol. 
I would also go with a 9 6 for a plow. At that point your truck won t know the difference. 
Not sure how you guys doing commercial are holding up, we picked up another couple inches last night in brunswick. I dont know what I would have done if I had to start plowing again at 8 haha.


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;1963142 said:


> FYI your behind on your friend payments!!


Door is always open, and the only other thing we have out in Otisfield besides peace & quiet is plenty of beer.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So for any of you who have used added wings on a v plow, what's your feedback? My concern is that in the v position, the different angle of the wings might keep the snow from rolling off as well. 

Also, has anyone done plowing with a lifted truck? Is it better or worse than a regular truck? THanks guys...this is all I think about when in the truck for long hours...hahhaha....loud music and springtime!! =D

We need another truck and trying to decide what will be best.....


----------



## TMLGC

Quickest for me so far, went out at 230 done by 830.

Am I the only lawn and landscape guy that's wondering how long the transition will last?? Not uncommon to start up down here in the next 4 weeks or so, that's not happening this year. 

Given the unusual cold and depth of snow pack when are you guys going to consider this counter productive if that makes sense. ****Jrs I think I already know your answer.


----------



## mercer_me

Started sanding last night at six and then plowed my roads off around nine. Then this morning I cleaned them all up at three. Still have plowed my or my parents driveway.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC;1965323 said:


> ****Jrs I think I already know your answer.


Lol, am I that predictable


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone know if the wiring for a 2015 Chevy hd is compatible with my truck for an xv2?


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;1964617 said:


> So for any of you who have used added wings on a v plow, what's your feedback? My concern is that in the v position, the different angle of the wings might keep the snow from rolling off as well.
> 
> Also, has anyone done plowing with a lifted truck? Is it better or worse than a regular truck? THanks guys...this is all I think about when in the truck for long hours...hahhaha....loud music and springtime!! =D
> 
> We need another truck and trying to decide what will be best.....


I have had lifts on all my trucks(being from Fort Kent it is no surprise) I have plowed and I find it works well. I don't run my summer tires tho, I put on studded snow tires, right now I got 235/80/17. It handles the plow fine, just be sure to adjust the cutting edge angles properly. The thing I like about being lifted it a couple of things, first more clearance, I find it helps keeps the truck out of the snow banks. Also with my 9.6 vee I can fully retract it and not worry about it hitting the ground over bumps. Also it seems to stack a lot higher too!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

bigbadbrad;1965755 said:


> I have had lifts on all my trucks(being from Fort Kent it is no surprise) I have plowed and I find it works well. I don't run my summer tires tho, I put on studded snow tires, right now I got 235/80/17. It handles the plow fine, just be sure to adjust the cutting edge angles properly. The thing I like about being lifted it a couple of things, first more clearance, I find it helps keeps the truck out of the snow banks. Also with my 9.6 vee I can fully retract it and not worry about it hitting the ground over bumps. Also it seems to stack a lot higher too!


That's what I was thinking... Might be easier to plow with in some aspects. Thanks. ... Think I'll try one that way next season!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

How much lift?


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;1965789 said:


> How much lift?


my 02 f250 7.3 I had 2.5 front 3 rear, 02 f250 service truck had 4 in the front, 6 in the back and my current 13 f250 has 2.5 front 3 rear


----------



## Dewey

I had a scare the other day.... I was heading down a local road thankfully it is a narrow road and I was going slow 15-20 mph ... With my Vee-plow close to the ground and in a Vee.. As I came close to a driveway a kid came into the road with his snowmobile.. I slammed on the brakes and headed for the ditch but ,I still whacked him hard enough to spin the sled 180 degrees and back into his drive.... I have no idea why it didn't total his sled and bust the kid up.... thank God he was ok and the sled just a scratch or two... The only thing he was worried about was me wanting to talk to his mother LOL... Just goes to show you always have to be alert !!!!


----------



## Grump1

Wow that was close Dewey. 
I try not to let the yuppies in all wheel drive Volvos riding my bumper bother me. In fact I just ignore them now. 
1000 lbs on front and 1000 lbs in back, wheels packed full of snow, truck handles a bit different than the guy running to store for a coffee and paper! 
Seems like all the salt use has made average joe completely incompetent at driving in snow or ice.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Grump1;1966745 said:


> Seems like all the salt use has made average joe completely incompetent at driving in snow or ice.


SPOT ON. ... I've said that many times. ...i wish wish they just used a little sand and left the roads snow packed. ... It would teach people to learn to drive or stay home! ! I'd the roads aren't all dry and melted off within 1 day of the storm people are botching..... expectations are way too high. Years ago people didn't have to drive to the grocery store every single day! !


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;1966725 said:


> I had a scare the other day.... I was heading down a local road thankfully it is a narrow road and I was going slow 15-20 mph ... With my Vee-plow close to the ground and in a Vee.. As I came close to a driveway a kid came into the road with his snowmobile.. I slammed on the brakes and headed for the ditch but ,I still whacked him hard enough to spin the sled 180 degrees and back into his drive.... I have no idea why it didn't total his sled and bust the kid up.... thank God he was ok and the sled just a scratch or two... The only thing he was worried about was me wanting to talk to his mother LOL... Just goes to show you always have to be alert !!!!


Holy crap is he lucky! I bet that is the last time he doesn't look both ways before crossing with his sled. My cousin was hit by a car about 4 years ago because he couldn't see over a snowbank when crossing a road on his sled, messed him up pretty bad.


----------



## Grump1

Calling for 4 to 8 " tonight and tomorrow out this way guys... 
I am expecting a red dot on my forehead from any one of my customers...
Well there are a few who genuinely appreciate the work we do and pay accordingly. 
Best part of this big snow year is that customers who wouldn't allow a single branch to be pruned for 25 years, are now saying cut anything in the way. 
New world with constant fuel trucks, UPS, garbage trucks all requiring a high level of service.


----------



## mercer_me

Having a kid or anybody for that matter come out in front of me while driving is one of my biggest fears. I'm always on the look out. Plowing roads I'm also scared to death of kids building snow forts near the road and me not seeing it and burying them while they are inside the snow bank. I've yet to see a snow fort near the road but, it still scares me. Glad every thing went okay Dewey!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Grump1;1967390 said:


> New world with constant fuel trucks, UPS, garbage trucks all requiring a high level of service.


Ain't that the truth!! Now everyone want's us to snowblow/shovel a path to their oil fill up which is 500 yds away from the driveway around the opposite side of the property....naturally!! hahahahahah....not happening....shovel it yourself!


----------



## Maine_Train

Grump1;1967390 said:


> Calling for 4 to 8 " tonight and tomorrow out this way guys...


Okay, that's the first time I've heard "numbers" on this one. Around 9:00-9:30 tonight, Nellie on NECN was just saying 1"-3" for the Boston area, and "plowable snow" in Maine.
Okay, I _was_ watching her more than the map.









A test drive for my new Toro single-stage, I guess. Vrrrooommm.


----------



## mercer_me

I got to say, I was quite happy when my alarm went off at 5:30 because I was pretty much positive last night I'd be getting a call at 2 or 3 this morning.


----------



## Grump1

Ya they waited until last minute to cancel school out this way... guess they will be going into July at this rate!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Suns out down here, only a dusting when I got up at 430 and it was already done snowing.


----------



## Grump1

White and fuzzy down this way. Only seen snowbanks like this up north until this year wowza!
( heard of water off a duck's back... but the *snow* seems to b sticking! )


----------



## allagashpm

Got 3-5 in brunswick area. Slept in till 430 for a change went out at 6. Did my roads now doing drives. Cant believe I got a push out of this when sunday Sarah long on ch 8 was bragging about it being a storm free week. She's a joke


----------



## 06Sierra

LawnsInOrder;1966811 said:


> SPOT ON. ... I've said that many times. ...i wish wish they just used a little sand and left the roads snow packed. ... It would teach people to learn to drive or stay home! ! I'd the roads aren't all dry and melted off within 1 day of the storm people are botching..... expectations are way too high. Years ago people didn't have to drive to the grocery store every single day! !


I have said the same thing. In Presque Isle, they put so much crap on the roads that it stays slick for days after a storm. Much worse than driving on ice. The town I live in uses mostly sand, with a little salt mixed in. There is always snow packed on the roads but you can still drive on it.


----------



## TMLGC

allagashpm;1968004 said:


> Got 3-5 in brunswick area. Slept in till 430 for a change went out at 6. Did my roads now doing drives. Cant believe I got a push out of this when sunday Sarah long on ch 8 was bragging about it being a storm free week. She's a joke


Agreed I think she is the worst. I actually stopped watching CH 8 because she was so far off at times or would just deflect to check back another time when others were giving snow estimates and more details ect.

Glad you got a good easy plow to finish the month.


----------



## Grump1

Sun just came out here... 3 to 7 they said... looks more like 10 +

My buddy has been helping most of the season with his half ton... but she finally cried uncle and now I have to do the couple drives he was covering and his to boot! 

Nasty looking drive I saw on the way over this a.m. it's steep 'ish' nasty lol ( not mine btw)
And a pic of pally ' s no go rig with a fresh coat of white


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah I was happy to get another plow to wrap up Feb and like you said it was an easy one. Turned into a great day. 
In terms of landscaping. ..yeah I was thinking of that the other day. One customer has a huge bank in a very shaded area. Not sure when I will be able to get in there. Maybe we will get some heavy rains in March. I am hoping it is a good summer I know the farmers almanac is calling for a dry one, for what its worth. 
Debating adding another mower, it is what I think about out plowing haha, the equipment list never seems to end. 
And yeah sarah long chin as I call her is a joke. Exactly like you said she always feeds some line like we are watching this system...dont think she will last. 
Hope none of you guys were involved in that mess on 95 this morning.
edit: just put in my info...after today, I have 8 pushes for Feb. Crazy considering its the shortest month of the year.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;1968367 said:


> edit: just put in my info...after today, I have 8 pushes for Feb. Crazy considering its the shortest month of the year.


Ya, and they were almost all over 6".....yikes...


----------



## Maine_Train

Looks like another 3" on the coast, coming Sunday-Monday (03/01-02), according to NECN. Until then, more nasty cold.
I'm hoping to finish raking the back roof Saturday, and maybe get the most recent snow (meaning since it was cleared earlier this week) off the front on Sunday.

The new Toro single-stage blower is doing a good job so far. Maybe one man _can_ load and unload one of those into/out of a truck, but it'd have to be a younger man than I am. Good for tight spots, and will handle surprisingly deep snow piles, although sometimes I've had to cut the piles more "bite-size" for it.
wesport

Starting to look forward to grass-cutting weather. Clippings are easier to dispose of than drifts.


----------



## TMLGC

In the parking lot at the Home Depot was a work van covered in road grime, dust salt ect. On the rear door someone wrote:

"I wish my wife was this dirty" 

LOL


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Move any banks you need to early this week. After this coming rain and freeze it's gonna be a different ballgame.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Any word on what to expect tonight?

Also thought we were coming into a warm spell after a few cold nights?


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;1971487 said:


> Any word on what to expect tonight?
> 
> Also thought we were coming into a warm spell after a few cold nights?


Looks barely plowable at best was a solid 1-3,2-4, now occasional snow showers still saying 1-3 but I would not be suprised to see it at around 1" by the afternoon.

Those are from the weather app locations at the shore. The Sanford Airport location is calling for less than 1".


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Channel 6 called 2-4 and both weather channel and accuweather called for around an inch.

At least melting has sort of started


----------



## Maine_Train

The last forecast I saw Sat. night said a possible high of 45° Wednesday. Looked like some rain or mix into Thursday.

Time to go get some more snow off the roof with my new Avalanche! 500. (I enjoy seeing that stuff coming down in *blocks*.)


----------



## allagashpm

I've heard 1-3 as well. Sounds like southern/coastal might get the most. 
Heres a thread I started with some pics, I know a few guys from maine have chimed in but thought I would share it for those interested instead of cluttering up this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=160923


----------



## Maine_Train

allagashpm;1971794 said:


> I've heard 1-3 as well. Sounds like southern/coastal might get the most.


We didn't come out of this one ("winter storm Sparta," maybe?) too badly.
As somebody said, March (and even April) can bring the wet, heavy stuff. It looks like that's what "Thor" might be, if that one makes it to Maine.



> Heres a thread I started with some pics,


Wow, you had some honkin' big accumulations in those photos. 

I make sure we always have a path for the oil man to get to the filler, even when we're not expecting a delivery. Saves fighting with it later. Last Tuesday, I made sure it was opened up for a delivery on Wed., and of course it snowed Tues. night.
I was out in the driveway, all pizzed off because I couldn't find the gas cap for the new single-stage blower that FedEx had delivered that morning, when the oil truck arrived. The oil truck driver spotted the gas cap where it had fallen out of the carton, and that brought my blood pressure back down. 

I cleared the snow "blanket" off a couple of the ice dams yesterday, and put melt "pucks" on the roof. (I'm just using those until the non-chloride stuff I ordered gets here.)

I have to keep reminding myself: "Maine has more than one season. If you can't stand the winters, then you don't deserve the summers."


----------



## Mick76

so far........


----------



## jimbo64

I live outside of Saint John New Brunswick and our yearly snowfall average is 68.9". As of Feb.28 we have had 138 " and most of it fell since the last week of January. 'm looking forward to spring !


----------



## TMLGC

Hopefully we get enough at the southern coast for a easy 2-3" push without too much if any rain. I got a feeling it is going to be next to nothing for a non plowing event OR 5" of heavy concrete. The last 2 storms have been underperformers. I'd be happy with one more full plow without adding too much to the snow pack, then wrapping up snow services for the year. Not that the long term forecasts are very accurate but this may be the last chance for anything billable for awhile down here until clean-ups start for me. :salute:


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC;1973674 said:


> Hopefully we get enough at the southern coast for a easy 2-3" push without too much if any rain. I got a feeling it is going to be next to nothing for a non plowing event OR 5" of heavy concrete. The last 2 storms have been underperformers. I'd be happy with one more full plow without adding too much to the snow pack, then wrapping up snow services for the year. Not that the long term forecasts are very accurate but this may be the last chance for anything billable for awhile down here until clean-ups start for me. :salute:


Why did you plow?! It would have melted!

Especially after sending invoices yesterday. ..can't wait for those calls .


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;1973988 said:


> Why did you plow?! It would have melted!
> 
> Especially after sending invoices yesterday. ..can't wait for those calls .


I remember my first or second year I had a guy for year round service. We had a pretty nasty winter and by the middle of February he was complaining about the invoices. Then March first he calls and says the season is over and they should be all set for the rest of the season.

A week later it dumped about a foot of cement, drove by at least 5 times doing other drives then he calls and drops me for not servicing the drive lol


----------



## TMLGC

Naaaa, 2-3" of heavy wet snow won't melt off, supposed to be cloudy then get real cold again so it would be a frozen rutted mess. 

About 1/3 of my list have evacuated to warmer climates and my roads are under contract for 1.5" and up. Most of them get this is how I make a living this time if year. 

I guess we may find out who is getting dropped 1st though. Lol . 

If the ground was bare and the frost was coming out I would not plow but most places still have packed frozen snow and prob don't want to add to it.


----------



## plowguy43

Anyone get anything out of this one?


----------



## TMLGC

Yes I did prob 2/3 of my list. Solid 2" mabye 2.5 with a crusty layer of frozen rain or sleet.


----------



## mercer_me

We got three or four inches in my area. It was definitely enough to plow the roads and I'm plowing my two driveways.

Any of you guys see the new Fisher and Snow Dogg UTV V plows? I've only scene one picture of the Fisher but, the Snow Dogg looks like a better setup IMO. When Fisher said they were coming out with a new product, I was really hopping for an 8' 1/2 ton V plow.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1974402 said:


> We got three or four inches in my area. It was definitely enough to plow the roads and I'm plowing my two driveways.
> 
> Any of you guys see the new Fisher and Snow Dogg UTV V plows? I've only scene one picture of the Fisher but, the Snow Dogg looks like a better setup IMO. When Fisher said they were coming out with a new product, I was really hopping for an 8' 1/2 ton V plow.


Will I doubt there will be an 8' V for a half ton truck. Too many of the newer trucks are getting too soft in the front end, and on top of that - the switch to electric power steering makes it difficult for them to accept any plow let alone a V plow (electrical loads/spikes screwing up the computer).

That said - the new Titan has an "XD" version that is basically a heavy half ton/light 3/4 ton with a steering box. From the looks of it, I'm thinking that may have the best of both worlds - decent front & rear GVW's that can hold a plow/sander, but also have a nicer ride of a half ton. Plus it has the 5.0 V8 cummins as an option.


----------



## allagashpm

We got 3..little more in some spots, little less in some spots. Ive done like tmlgc said about 2/3 or so. Not doing all my empty places as some will complain. First thing this morning wasnt bad but as it has warmed up it looks like mashed potatoes.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1974444 said:


> Will I doubt there will be an 8' V for a half ton truck. Too many of the newer trucks are getting too soft in the front end, and on top of that - the switch to electric power steering makes it difficult for them to accept any plow let alone a V plow (electrical loads/spikes screwing up the computer).
> 
> That said - the new Titan has an "XD" version that is basically a heavy half ton/light 3/4 ton with a steering box. From the looks of it, I'm thinking that may have the best of both worlds - decent front & rear GVW's that can hold a plow/sander, but also have a nicer ride of a half ton. Plus it has the 5.0 V8 Cummins as an option.


I'm sure you're right about the 8' part but, you would think they would make a lighter 7.5' V plow so they could compete with Boss, Snow Dogg, and Meyer. I feel like Fisher would sell a fair amount of them if they were lighter. To me making an 8' V for that is light enough 1/2 tons is a no brainer. 7.5' V's a in all honesty not really wide enough, 8' would be perfect.

I have no plans on trading my truck any time soon but, when I do hopefully there will still be new 1/2 tons being built that can handle a plow. If not I'll just have to upgrade to a 3/4 ton.

I'm looking forward to seeing how these new Nissans pan out. I'm also excited to see the new Tundras with 5.0 Cummins in them. I haven't heard much more about that lately, I hope it's still going to happen.

I really like the looks of the new HDX plow that Fisher came out with and the new Steel Caster looks pretty nice as well.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Did all of my stuff one last time, anyone know what else fisher put out? I saw the HDX and steel electric sander, anything else?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1974890 said:


> Did all of my stuff one last time, anyone know what else fisher put out? I saw the HDX and steel electric sander, anything else?


Central Parts Warehouse put a picture of a Fisher UTV V plow on Facebook.


----------



## PlowMan03

mercer_me;1974931 said:


> Central Parts Warehouse put a picture of a Fisher UTV V plow on Facebook.


Fisher has a picture of the utv plow on their Facebook page as well


----------



## Ray

The last 2 storms only had about an inch, I just let the warmer temps and sun melt it off.


----------



## Grump1

Last 2 storms were only a few inches here. 
Plowed the steep or winding drives, and cleared the entrance of several with no charge, on the first storm. 
But did plow all of them for this most recent event, as it was 3 or 4 inches of wet heavy stuff. 
Sanded a few yesterday and today.
So... is that it for the season? payup


----------



## mercer_me

Did you guys see the new HD2 that Fisher released today? Looks like it will scrape better with an Xblade style cutting edge.


----------



## TMLGC

Grump1;1975640 said:


> Last 2 storms were only a few inches here.
> Plowed the steep or winding drives, and cleared the entrance of several with no charge, on the first storm.
> But did plow all of them for this most recent event, as it was 3 or 4 inches of wet heavy stuff.
> Sanded a few yesterday and today.
> So... is that it for the season? payup


I'll guess so, but you never know, nothing in any extended forecast and shows some seasonably moderate temps after the weekend.

About 2 years or so ago it was almost 90 one day mid-late March. With the odd weather pattern we will probably get wacked with some big April Nor'easter.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC;1975841 said:


> About 2 years or so ago it was almost 90 one day mid-late March.


That was awesome, we were doing spring cleanups in t shirts.


----------



## Ray

I'm thinking there are still 2 more storms out there before this winter finally gives up.


----------



## seville009

mercer_me;1974815 said:


> I'm sure you're right about the 8' part but, you would think they would make a lighter 7.5' V plow so they could compete with Boss, Snow Dogg, and Meyer. I feel like Fisher would sell a fair amount of them if they were lighter. To me making an 8' V for that is light enough 1/2 tons is a no brainer. 7.5' V's a in all honesty not really wide enough, 8' would be perfect.
> 
> I have no plans on trading my truck any time soon but, when I do hopefully there will still be new 1/2 tons being built that can handle a plow. If not I'll just have to upgrade to a 3/4 ton.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how these new Nissans pan out. I'm also excited to see the new Tundras with 5.0 Cummins in them. I haven't heard much more about that lately, I hope it's still going to happen.
> 
> I really like the looks of the new HDX plow that Fisher came out with and the new Steel Caster looks pretty nice as well.


A 7.5' V plow may be too small (narrow) when it's in V modeto cover the truck tracks.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone looking for tires? I've got a set of 285 70 17 e rated nittos I'm looking to sell, they've got probably 8k on them


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone excited about this weekends snow?


----------



## Maine_Train

Not so much excited at this point. More like "Again? I just got that [email protected]#$%^&*! roof cleared off." :realmad:
The snow from the back roof went onto the deck, then into the back yard, and is now trying to find its way into the basement. Argh.

But it's March, in Maine. One day at a time, and all that.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Far from excited but it's good to have some billable work in March. I'm willing to bet we'll get cheated out of enough time for spring cleanup....name of the game when you work around the weather.


----------



## Grump1

Just in time for all the eye openers to have thawed out... 
Had the plows off for about 5 days, and now they're back on!
Best part was it had gone to bare pavement where we dropped the plows, and everything lined up and went on without a tussle. 
I see numbers from 4" to a foot... on the coast here so that tends to be tricky with rain/ mix.
Be careful driving with the plows on, as there are some nasty pot holes torn out of the main roads. New one in front of neighbor's drive, and I have heard several vehicles hit it hard, let alone with 1000 lb blade on.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

You ain't kidding. One of the guys broke a front leaf spring on the F350 two weeks ago from a pot hole.... Hard on trucks.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Added some more lights during the down time...


----------



## allagashpm

Its coming down good here big flakes but nothing is sticking. I hope it doesnt amount to much the ground is too soft.


----------



## plowguy43

Another dud, called for 6-12" and we got about an inch of slush


----------



## Grump1

Same here. Poured all night, flurry at the end.
Weather man has done another superb job.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Still snowing here, not amounting to anything. Pre salted this morning just in case they were right for a change


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 2 or 3 inches in my area. It was done snowing but, it's snowing again now and the radar shows that it's coming back at us again. I'm sure I'll have to go put more sand out.


----------



## 06Sierra

We ended up with about a foot with some nice drifts.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I did a little mid-day and now we are going out to do them all.....guess we got about 4.5 here....still coming down but it should be done in about an hour by looking at the radar.

Be safe....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Well, we broke a bed chain for the first time today. The only thing I can think of is that even with the wooden cover on it, some rain must have got down inside and frozen some chunks up somehow. Needless to say, I've been calling all over the state and cannot find a dealer with one in stock. We do have another sander that can fill in for a few days, but I'll like to get this up and running asap. I know it's a shot in the dark but if anyone has an extra one they wanna sell let me know. It's an 8 ft Airflo, the chain is 9 3/4 on center. Hope everyone else's day/night went better....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Have you tried hp Fairfield?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks Chris....I was about to order one online and wait a week at least for it to show up.....but I called the guys you mentioned and they didn't have one here but their branch in NH did so they are shipping it over to me. Thanks ......I bet I called 20 different places and cross referenced all kinds of info with other brands...lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hard time of year to be without it....almost every storm we get has rain or mix with it....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Good to hear, we deal with the one in Scarborough and they stock a ridiculous amount of inventory. I figured one of their stores would have something kicking around


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Shoot, one guy just called me back that I left a message with earlier. He makes all kinds of them and he said he could have one for me by this evening all ready. Too bad I already ordered one....oh well, it's a great contact in case you guys ever need one. Sounds like he makes any size from scratch and the guy who recommended him, said his chains are better than the manufactured ones. Ben from Northeast Chains and Supply - small guy near China I think.


----------



## Grump1

Yep, few calls for sand yesterday, then we got about 4" snow last night. Scrape and sanded them again this morning. 
Sounds like few inches tomorrow possible. 
We picked up a couple V box spreaders at HP Fairfield last season. Bunch of equipment around. 
Glad they found something for ya. Like you said, there probably be some mix and ice/rain before it's over.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Grumpy how about some pictures of your rig? How do you like the Wolverine heater? Always wondered how I'd like one on a has truck


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Grump1 how about some pictures of your rig? How do you like the Wolverine heater? Always wondered how I'd like one on a has truck


----------



## mercer_me

I ended up with about 6". I did pretty well and only gouged up my driveway a little bit. It actually drifted pretty bad around hear yesterday.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Holy crap. New bed chain arrived today....that was fast! Now one of the guys and I are about to tackle it. Never replaced one before - it'll be a job for sure.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Make sure to check your bearings and sprockets, now's the time to change them


----------



## mercer_me

The one I did on my wheeler last month we pulled it through with a chain hooked to a pickup and it worked well.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay thanks for the tips. Well, no idea how this happened but here's what we are dealing with....sorry the pictures are a bit blurry. We still can't get it out, jammed up BAD around that sprocket!!!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ever seen that....broke and then wrapped up 3 time around the sprocket ....damn tight too....I just hope the gearbox isn't shot too. We'll see. Tackling it more tomorrow I hope....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Break out the torches and cut out all the spots that are bound up. My buyers did the same thing, only it locked around the front roller luckily.


----------



## mercer_me

I agree, just cut it out with a torch. I think the new one will go on pretty easy since it's just a small sander.


----------



## Grump1

Yeah, customers think when they see you in their yard plowing or sanding, that that's the work... few are aware of the behind the scenes real work that goes into it all! 
Keep at it and you will b fixed up ready for more soon. Thumbs Up


----------



## Grump1

Pretty good squall out here now, ushering in more cold air!
Here is that wolverine base heater I put on a few weeks ago. A quality product by the looks. Have used the magnetic brick style base heaters for years with great results, but the chev has the aluminum base, so had to try something new. 
Some may wonder why on a gas truck, but nothing is happy when the temps go below zero for extended periods of time . Keeping engine components from experiencing such a drastic temperature swing will help to extend their life.
So would a heated 4 bay garage, but for now... 
Trans is up to temps much faster with the wolverine on for the night. I only use it if we dip into the teens or single digits.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya after fighting it for awhile we decided to work on cutting them out with a torch tomorrow.....wind is howling here, did some sanding today and probably with have to do some more tonight. Rained a bunch today so that's all gonna freeze up hard tonight.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Well, the other sander quit this morning mid-job. After about 2 hours of testing and friggin around with it, we found a bad ground wire and got that up and going. Then after some metal melting and lots of sand and grease in our face in sub-zero temps we got the other one tore apart, got the new chain put it and got that one all back and running again. Just glad to have everything fixed again.................for now. =D


----------



## TMLGC

Man I haven't done anything in 2weeks and feel guilty!! I'm starting to get bored though. Haven't started to service my equipment or touch up the trailer, as it's been cold and still solid snow pack, yet I've dodged all the latest weather events the past 2 weeks.


----------



## allagashpm

Same here, I've done some tinkering on the warmer days, and tons of paper work/organizing. 
The sanders are a pain to work on between all the grease and sand. I think I will fix up my sander this summer, but I would rather get a new one I don't have to worry about for a while. I always tell myself if it did break during a storm I can at least shovel it out to keep people happy, but that is the worst, especially with one person. Glad you got it fixed though. 
That block heater is pretty cool, my truck has a factory one which I have only used once. It is a gas engine but designed to run on E85 which can cause problems in the cold I guess. I found putting the truck in neutral while warming it up (don't forget the brake!), really helped warm my tranny up faster. I hated plowing my drive and the few neighboring ones before it warmed up, but I think the fluid flows in neutral and not in park. 

This wind has been brutal we lost power Tuesday, and walking the dog I need a face mask from all the sand whipping around. I was really hoping for some more melting by now but the temps have been pretty low.


----------



## unhcp

Any chance of some snow anytime soon? I have heard a dusting this weekend but nothing substantial. Been treating alot would be nice to plow some snow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Are you kidding? Snowiest winter in a LONG time and here it is nearing the end of March and you are looking for more snow? yikes.....maybe some people really do love the cold but I want some warm temps and sunshine so I can sit on the deck! =D


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Weekend storm trending to be a bust. I'm ready for beer chairs and bonfires so the snow has got to go


----------



## plowguy43

I'm still trying to get as much riding in as possible. I'd like another billable storm before the end of the month as well, just a little extra cash before spring.


----------



## Grump1

I would b fine with a few more storms but if the weather keeps it up I'm afraid a customer is going to chase me out of the yard with a pitch fork! 
Some pretty hefty bills on some accounts. 
Good to hear you got the sander going, I mentioned it to the ol man and he rolled his eyes said remember when we pulled the estwing hammer out of the chain? Not good!
As long as this cold air hangs around anything is possible...
Latest I can recall was about 8 years ago we had a 15 inch heavy wet snow in mid April, brought down a bunch of pine limbs and was a rough rough ride plowing dirt/ mud drives a mile back in the woods!
Yeah I will have to try putting it in N while warming up, like you say, trans only get so warm w/o being driven. When it was zero out or below, the digital trans gauge wouldn't go above 45 deg w/o driving it. With the Wolverine on the oil pan base the trans would get up to about 60 deg. 
I drive down to one customer about 2 miles away and am up around 100 deg, and normally run 135 to about 155 deg. Most of my customers are small spaces and I nearly always run in 4 Low plowing
Had the dealership install a 2nd battery last week as well, and it has nearly eliminated the rpm loss on the heater fan and dimming of the headlights while the pump runs. Probably a waste of money but more power is better right?wesport


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Never much thought of this temperature ....we keep an eye on trans and engine temps. I've got the trans up to 190 a couple times on the 2500HD....the F350 seems to keep about the same all the time, and on the half ton I have not gauge for the trans but I've smelled it getting hot sometimes after a long hard driveway. 

I don't mind some more salt/sanding but I hate plowing this time of year because of the freezing and thawing making mud and ruts all over.....can't push the snow very far over lawn areas. 

Busy planning for spring/summer operations. Oh, AND first baby on the way....hahaha....working on painting the nursery room. Never bored around here!


----------



## Grump1

Haha! Congrats on the lil one! 
We are having fun with our first at 7 months right now!
I was hesitant, but it really is a great change. I would have the mrs ride in the truck with me while she was carrying so lil Addy would be used to the sounds of riding in a truck from day one ! Haha 
We were able to barter with the lady who watches Addy a few days a week, for snow plowing of their drive, so that's worked out well!


----------



## TMLGC

LawnsInOrder;1983721 said:


> Never much thought of this temperature ....we keep an eye on trans and engine temps. I've got the trans up to 190 a couple times on the 2500HD....the F350 seems to keep about the same all the time, and on the half ton I have not gauge for the trans but I've smelled it getting hot sometimes after a long hard driveway.
> 
> I don't mind some more salt/sanding but I hate plowing this time of year because of the freezing and thawing making mud and ruts all over.....can't push the snow very far over lawn areas.
> 
> Busy planning for spring/summer operations. Oh, AND first baby on the way....hahaha....working on painting the nursery room. Never bored around here!


Congrats!!! Get that nursery ready now in between seasons Your on your way to a great family and a great established growing business to go with it.

As far as the weather if it is going to stay cold then might as well snow to make some more $$,,,,if spring actually wants to start that's fine too but what I don't care for is this incessant cold with no melt down and nothing going on.

Congratulations again Lawns


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, the plan was to work on it over the winter (when I usually have some extra time) but this winter has been so crazy busy I'm just getting to it now. Also gonna tear out the carpet and put in hardwood in that room - I'm no carpenter so it could be interesting but I've helped someone else do it before.

You do have a good point about if it's gonna be cold then snow, or if it's gonna be warm it should melt off. This in between kinda sucks. Funny that we started spring cleanups in 2 weeks some years. First day of spring and it was 9 degrees when I got up. hahahah Oh well....

Jason


----------



## plowguy43

Yes congrats on the baby, they are the best!

I agree about the weather, make up your mind. Stinks, we basically had nothing before February, then February slammed us, then like a flip of a switch nothing again. During the day its Mud season, then at night/morning its like winter again.

Annoying


----------



## bigbadbrad

GMCHD plower;1980935 said:


> Added some more lights during the down time...


how they work? I been thinking of adding some there also



LawnsInOrder;1981621 said:


> Well, we broke a bed chain for the first time today. The only thing I can think of is that even with the wooden cover on it, some rain must have got down inside and frozen some chunks up somehow. Needless to say, I've been calling all over the state and cannot find a dealer with one in stock. We do have another sander that can fill in for a few days, but I'll like to get this up and running asap. I know it's a shot in the dark but if anyone has an extra one they wanna sell let me know. It's an 8 ft Airflo, the chain is 9 3/4 on center. Hope everyone else's day/night went better....


http://www.s-a-mclean.com/

try these guys, we got one from them this winter for our wheeler at work, very knowledgeable people. I know I am kinda late in posting this, but I just got caught back up on here today. Keep them in mind for next time! Cause there will be a next time for sure.


----------



## GMCHD plower

bigbadbrad;1985101 said:


> how they work?


They do pretty well, they mostly just light up the rear tire which is fine, takes a little gettimg used to having the bottom mirror aimed that low however


----------



## GMCHD plower

Does anyone know where to find the State of Maine Surplus Auction list? I used to be able to find it but can't now, interested to see whats going up in terms of dump trucks.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Why don't you buy Ben's?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Another friend of mine is looking for one, not a one ton though.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

http://www.maine.gov/bgs/centralserv/surplus/auction_list.htm

Maybe it'll work for you, I can't seem to view the page.


----------



## PlowMan03

According to wabi.tv the maine.gov website is down again,might be why it isn't working


----------



## TMLGC

Read in several news sources that the state website was hacked into and completely disabled for several hours yesterday, probably that portion may not black yet???


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Link is up and running


----------



## mercer_me

I'm surprised they are sell the plow and wing with that Sterling. They have been taking the plows, wings, and all the gear off the trucks. I bet that one will go for good money.


----------



## Mick76

The Fat Lady is singing loud and clear boys! Im sure all you guys did well this winter. I for one can't wait for summer camp fires, boating, fishing, and spending quality time with the family!


----------



## mercer_me

Mick76;1988535 said:


> The Fat Lady is singing loud and clear boys! I'm sure all you guys did well this winter. I for one can't wait for summer camp fires, boating, fishing, and spending quality time with the family!


I'm looking forward to the warm weather, bonfires, and beer.  I'm am a little disappointed I didn't get to do more snowmobiling this Winter.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Geez winters barely over and Bobby already has his plow for sale.


----------



## bigbadbrad

six inches of snow Saturday, and -14 deg f this morning, winter is not over in northern maine yet!!


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like snow for most of the night in my area. I think I'm going to at least have to sand in the morning.


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;1992440 said:


> Looks like snow for most of the night in my area. I think I'm going to at least have to sand in the morning.


Have you started back up with the rail road yet? 
We had flurries here yesterday and this morning. Glad it is over for us (I hope), like everyone else I'm ready for summer. Hope everyone had a great season.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Plows and sanders coming off the end of this week. Then clean up the trucks, do maintenance on them, mowers and trailers, and handhelds. Make some repairs and hope to start cleanups the following week. HELLUVA season boys....most challenging I've seen.


----------



## Maine_Train

I was thinking of going to Augusta on Wed. afternoon, for a work session on amending a state law, so I yanked the plow off the truck today--literally. I got the plow cart onto some plywood, and the plow onto the cart, but then the [email protected]#$%^&*! headgear didn't want to let go of the [email protected]#$%^&*! pushplates, or vice versa. If and when the lawn dries out enough to use some jacks, I'll get it hoisted up and back onto the cart.


I have enough other leftover winter BS to deal with already, like an apparent leak somewhere in the house that caused a short circuit. We're also having the roof jack for the furnace replaced, on Thursday. (~$1200)
:realmad:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Maine_Train;1992899 said:


> I was thinking of going to Augusta on Wed. afternoon, for a work session on amending a state law, so I yanked the plow off the truck today--literally. I got the plow cart onto some plywood, and the plow onto the cart, but then the [email protected]#$%^&*! headgear didn't want to let go of the [email protected]#$%^&*! pushplates, or vice versa. If and when the lawn dries out enough to use some jacks, I'll get it hoisted up and back onto the cart.
> 
> 
> I have enough other leftover winter BS to deal with already, like an apparent leak somewhere in the house that caused a short circuit. We're also having the roof jack for the furnace replaced, on Thursday. (~$1200)
> :realmad:


No way. ...i was also planning on going to Augusta with GOME to support the constitutional carry bill! Doesn't look like I'll make it tho. ... jury duty is taking longer than i thought to decide!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Weather channel calling for 3-5 tonight?

I thought this garbage was over


----------



## Maine_Train

Weather Channel had been saying 1"-3" last night, at least for around here (they go by Boothbay Harbor, I think; maybe the USCG station), while somebody else had said 2"-4".
It's my fault, for taking the plow off my truck. But I haven't drained the gas tanks on the blowers, so I can still fight back. 

I had forgot about the constitutional carry bill, but that's something I could get behind, I think.
Some good guys testified on behalf of LD 829 (about railroad trespassing) on 03/31, but I have some input on tweaking the amendments. People do a lot o stupid stuff on the track besides just walking.


----------



## mercer_me

Maine_Train;1993134 said:


> Some good guys testified on behalf of LD 829 (about railroad trespassing) on 03/31, but I have some input on tweaking the amendments. People do a lot o stupid stuff on the track besides just walking.


Do you work for a railroad Maine Train? I work for Pan Am on the track crew. I usually run a loader or drive truck out of the Waterville yard.

By the sounds of things, this will be the last time out in the old Ford at least for this year and possibly the last time ever if my boss doesn't get the contract again. I'm really hoping he gets it again because I like doing it.


----------



## Maine_Train

mercer_me;1993208 said:


> Do you work for a railroad Maine Train? I work for Pan Am on the track crew. I usually run a loader or drive truck out of the Waterville yard.


I worked for that little outfit that interchanges with PAR at Brunswick, doing Roadway Worker Protection and stuff, but they haven't had much for me to do lately.
During projects like the Carlton Bridge painting in 2007, or the Downeaster upgrade work in 2012, I've been their "80-hours-a-week part-timer." 



> By the sounds of things, this will be the last time out in the old Ford at least for this year and possibly the last time ever if my boss doesn't get the contract again. I'm really hoping he gets it again because I like doing it.


I hope you get it again. Getting a paycheck is always good, but getting paid for doing something you enjoy is Real Good.


----------



## unhcp

I think thats it, did my last push for the season today.


----------



## PlowMan03

So it begins. I hope they catch the guy that is doing this.


Over the past weekend there were THREE (3) Fisher Extreme V plows stolen in Hancock County. One each in Ellsworth, Orland and Verona Island. We believe that the same vehicle with a very aggressive tread tire took all three. If you have any information regarding these thefts please let us know. 669-xxxx and you CAN remain anonymous. The other reason for this message is that if you have a quick connect plow PLEASE make sure it is secured.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

yikes...good to know thanks!


----------



## Maine_Train

PlowMan03;1995587 said:


> The other reason for this message is that if you have a quick connect plow PLEASE make sure it is secured.


I've got DeVere DFSPLR locks for both sides of my MM2, but I think I'm also going to chain the plow and the cart together, and chain it to a tree.
I saw a video a few months back from around Rochester NY, with a side view of a Chevy truck driving off with a plow in the back. They actually stole two, and parts of a third one. The back lot where the plows were was the only part of the property that didn't have security cameras. 

Late last year, when there was a rash of thefts in NW Indiana, somebody stole a truck and plow, and the truck's GPS recorded a 36-minute stop in an adjacent county, which is probably when the plow was removed with plasma cutters. That one cost the truck's owner about $9.800 to repair all the damage. 

I've been looking into using a VIN etching kit, like the ones for catalytic converters, for marking a plow.

Y'know, maybe cutting off thieves' hands doesn't really deter anyone, but it would sure as hell curb repeat offenses by the same guy.


----------



## jimbo64

Maine_Train;1995711 said:


> I've got DeVere DFSPLR locks for both sides of my MM2, but I think I'm also going to chain the plow and the cart together, and chain it to a tree.
> I saw a video a few months back from around Rochester NY, with a side view of a Chevy truck driving off with a plow in the back. They actually stole two, and parts of a third one. The back lot where the plows were was the only part of the property that didn't have security cameras.
> 
> Late last year, when there was a rash of thefts in NW Indiana, somebody stole a truck and plow, and the truck's GPS recorded a 36-minute stop in an adjacent county, which is probably when the plow was removed with plasma cutters. That one cost the truck's owner about $9.800 to repair all the damage.
> 
> I've been looking into using a VIN etching kit, like the ones for catalytic converters, for marking a plow.
> 
> Y'know, maybe cutting off thieves' hands doesn't really deter anyone, but it would sure as hell curb repeat offenses by the same guy.


The courts usually do little if anything if the people are ever caught. It's no wonder some people take the law into their own hands when they catch thieves red handed. I have no use for thieves and no sympathy for what might happen to them.


----------



## unhcp

PlowMan03;1995587 said:


> So it begins. I hope they catch the guy that is doing this.
> 
> Over the past weekend there were THREE (3) Fisher Extreme V plows stolen in Hancock County. One each in Ellsworth, Orland and Verona Island. We believe that the same vehicle with a very aggressive tread tire took all three. If you have any information regarding these thefts please let us know. 669-xxxx and you CAN remain anonymous. The other reason for this message is that if you have a quick connect plow PLEASE make sure it is secured.


I use a blade lock works pretty good, still if someone wants it they will find a way.

What is the phone number ? 669-xxxx


----------



## PlowMan03

unhcp;1995854 said:


> I use a blade lock works pretty good, still if someone wants it they will find a way.
> 
> What is the phone number ? 669-xxxx


Goes to the sheriff office or the Ellsworth Police Station can't remember which lol


----------



## PlowMan03

They caught the guy that had stolen the plows http://www.ellsworthamerican.com/ma...n-charged-in-connection-with-stolen-snowplows


----------



## jimbo64

PlowMan03;1996728 said:


> They caught the guy that had stolen the plows http://www.ellsworthamerican.com/ma...n-charged-in-connection-with-stolen-snowplows


I'm glad they caught him and that some people will hopefully get their plows back. Will be interesting to see the outcome of the court case.


----------



## plowguy43

Great to see they caught him


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well by the looks it seems like everyone has closed up shop on here... Guess we'll see you all next fall lol


----------



## mercer_me

Got really good news Friday, my boss got the plowing contract for the Town of Belgrade for the next three years.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well I guess now we know Will wont go hungry the next three winters!


----------



## plowguy43

Do any of you guys do lawn mowing in Berwick? looking to sub out a vacant property, feel free to email me directly for info - [email protected]


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Sent you an email.......


----------



## GMCHD plower

I know we had a couple guys on here who bought and sold plows, who were they? Looking to possibly sell mine and buy something newer/better.


----------



## unhcp

GMCHD plower;2002138 said:


> I know we had a couple guys on here who bought and sold plows, who were they? Looking to possibly sell mine and buy something newer/better.


I do and have a good inventory


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad is still looking to sell his 7.5' SD Fisher as well.


----------



## allagashpm

http://bangordailynews.com/2015/05/23/news/aroostook/snow-graces-the-county-on-memorial-day-weekend/

Happy to be mowing now lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm;2002891 said:


> http://bangordailynews.com/2015/05/23/news/aroostook/snow-graces-the-county-on-memorial-day-weekend/
> 
> Happy to be mowing now lol


That's too funny


----------



## Fhawk52

I hope everyone has a good summer. It looks like mine will be spent recovering from shoulder surgery . I slipped and fell during one of the last storms on March 17th tearing my left rotator cuff. ( I'm right handed so that's a plus) After two months of physical therapy they operate on June 2nd. Summer will be a great time to recover plus we are expecting our first grandchild soon so it's all good.


----------



## plowguy43

^Hope you heal up quick!

Anyone in the Wilton and farmingdale area's willing to mow lawns for me? I'm looking for a one time cut only, grass hasn't been mowed this season yet and I haven't had time to get out there.

Let me know here or email - [email protected]


----------



## GMCHD plower

Selling my plow fellas http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/5068540096.html


----------



## GMCHD plower

Evening Gents, hope everyone had a good fourth, we're on the downhill slide towards winter! Couple months back I bought a new truck, not sure if the old plow is going on or not, but here it is, just put a leveling kit in and airbags in the rear.


----------



## TMLGC

That's s a really nice looking truck deffinately will push some snow.


----------



## 06Sierra

Nice!!! I'm picking up a 15 Tahoe in a few days. It has been a pain finding one with options that my wife wanted!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey Fellas, friend of mine is selling his plow if anyone is interested. http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/5154779799.html


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad sold his SD yesterday. The guy came and looked at and said he would buy it for asking price before he even saw it work on the truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well put my name down on a new 9'2 Boss DXT fellas, going to be picking it up mid-september


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;2019608 said:


> Well put my name down on a new 9'2 Boss DXT fellas, going to be picking it up mid-september


Congrats on the new truck and plow. I don't blame you for going with a V plow. If I was going to do any amount of commercial plowing with a pickup I'd have a V plow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Really sucks because its alot of money to spend on something I'm going to abuse, but I figure it will treat me well as long as I maintain it. After last winter I vowed to never only have a straight blade again. The number of times in a single storm I could have used a vee and blown right through versus pounding my straight blade through left and right was rediculous.


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;2019647 said:


> Really sucks because its alot of money to spend on something I'm going to abuse, but I figure it will treat me well as long as I maintain it. After last winter I vowed to never only have a straight blade again. The number of times in a single storm I could have used a vee and blown right through versus pounding my straight blade through left and right was rediculous.


That will pay for itself in increased productivity alone. What size you get? Stainless? 
I think boss makes a great plow I haven't used a dxt but they seem pretty cool. My vxt has been trouble free for 3 years


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm hoping so, and right now my name is on a 9'2 Regular Painted steel


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;2019733 said:


> I'm hoping so, and right now my name is on a 9'2 Regular Painted steel


Definitely go with the painted steel. I have the stainless and had a lot of problems with it last year. Not happy at all.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ya I'm pretty sure it will be a red painted, I don't see any benefit from the stainless and it costs more.


----------



## kev51277

who knows where to get the cheapest prices on fisher plows and sanders? I'm in Sabattus Maine


----------



## allagashpm

kev51277;2020382 said:


> who knows where to get the cheapest prices on fisher plows and sanders? I'm in Sabattus Maine


Not sure I know a lot of people.say Langs. I just called Morrison and Sylvester I wrote it down but it's in the truck. they had the 2yd steel caster for around 4400 and 1.8 poly caster was like 52 or 54. Those prices are without adding tax and install was 300. 
I'll let you know what the actual price is


----------



## TMLGC

Was a good & hot late summer afternoon to hit the underneath of my truck with some used Rotella T oil


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I actually mounted up my plow and started some maintenance/repairs on my Chevy. Can't believe how bad the rockers got after one season (they were solid prior to the season, now they are rusted pretty bad).


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

MSS mow, what issues did you have with the stainless?


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC;2023378 said:


> Was a good & hot late summer afternoon to hit the underneath of my truck with some used Rotella T oil


How did you apply it? I was going to do that as well but was going to use bar oil. I don't want to make a huge mess in the driveway but it seems like cutting it and spraying is the best way to go


----------



## TMLGC

allagashpm;2024401 said:


> How did you apply it? I was going to do that as well but was going to use bar oil. I don't want to make a huge mess in the driveway but it seems like cutting it and spraying is the best way to go


I hear good bar oil with the red tack is best, but very thick. I used a old spray bottle and paint brush in spots. I did not cut it but left the bottle in my shed by the window and was able to work it without mixing it with anything. In the past I have used ATF to cut it so it would go through the sprayer.

Would not do it on a hot top or hard surface driveway for sure. Makes less of a mess though then you think. Stuff sticks pretty good.


----------



## mercer_me

I've been told that you can cut used oil with diesel and it will spray pretty good. I've just always use a paint brush to apply it but, it makes a wicked mess.


----------



## MSS Mow

Hegartydirtwork;2024375 said:


> MSS mow, what issues did you have with the stainless?


Granted, we had about 3 winters in one last year, but my brand new stainless basically came apart at the seems near the end of the season. Both moldboards had to be replaced. Boss covered them completely, so I give them props. However, I feel as though the new DXT design has flaws. I know of 3 others that had the exact same issues just at my dealer.


----------



## allagashpm

MSS Mow;2024511 said:


> Granted, we had about 3 winters in one last year, but my brand new stainless basically came apart at the seems near the end of the season. Both moldboards had to be replaced. Boss covered them completely, so I give them props. However, I feel as though the new DXT design has flaws. I know of 3 others that had the exact same issues just at my dealer.


Wow..that shouldn't have happened even after 3 winters. My poly vxt on its 3rd winter last year the left mold board started to separate but it has been abused. I really want a dxt but the vxt just keeps on keeping on I doubt I will need to replace it for quite a while.

As for the oiling I have a gravel driveway but I was thinking of buying a cheap tarp at mardens and parking over it and spraying. I've heard bar oil is good because it converts the rust with the phosphoric acid and the paraffin helps it stick. My truck already has rust they have too many nooks and crannies


----------



## MSS Mow

allagashpm;2024514 said:


> Wow..that shouldn't have happened even after 3 winters. My poly vxt on its 3rd winter last year the left mold board started to separate but it has been abused. I really want a dxt but the vxt just keeps on keeping on I doubt I will need to replace it for quite a while.
> 
> As for the oiling I have a gravel driveway but I was thinking of buying a cheap tarp at mardens and parking over it and spraying. I've heard bar oil is good because it converts the rust with the phosphoric acid and the paraffin helps it stick. My truck already has rust they have too many nooks and crannies


If I buy another plow this year, it will be the standard VXT, not any of the DXT's. I've got a flat top steel V that is 7 years old that has not seen this kind of damage either.


----------



## TMLGC

Back over a rough area of your lawn and let it fly! Get all the door, fender, rocker seams until it oozes out, as well has any cross members and frame ect.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

MSS Mow;2024540 said:


> If I buy another plow this year, it will be the standard VXT, not any of the DXT's. I've got a flat top steel V that is 7 years old that has not seen this kind of damage either.


Was it coming apart near the trip edge? Or was is an issue with the "skin" coming off the bracing?


----------



## Dewey

I've sprayed used motor oil cut with diesel through a handpump sprayer for years ....


----------



## Dewey

Well I finally did it... For those that know me, you know I've been talking to quite Plowing for years so that I can make my sawmill /planer operation go year round ..... Well I just printed off 50 letters to send to my Residential customers... saying I am all done...... I am going to do the 2 contracts for this year and maybe drop them if all goes well next year...prsport


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;2024715 said:


> Well I finally did it... For those that know me, you know I've been talking to quite Plowing for years so that I can make my sawmill /planer operation go year round ..... Well I just printed off 50 letters to send to my Residential customers... saying I am all done...... I am going to do the 2 contracts for this year and maybe drop them if all goes well next year...prsport


Glad to hear that your sawmill business is going so well. I know from experience that plowing and having a regular day job just doesn't work that well. I have days where I'd like to quit plowing just because I'm married to my plow truck all Winter and I have no life and I can't plan anything. But, I can't imagine getting out of the business because I truly do love it.


----------



## Mick76

Dewey;2024715 said:


> Well I finally did it... For those that know me, you know I've been talking to quite Plowing for years so that I can make my sawmill /planer operation go year round ..... Well I just printed off 50 letters to send to my Residential customers... saying I am all done...... I am going to do the 2 contracts for this year and maybe drop them if all goes well next year...prsport


Your going to LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## MSS Mow

Hegartydirtwork;2024657 said:


> Was it coming apart near the trip edge? Or was is an issue with the "skin" coming off the bracing?


The initial break was near the hinge point, which is of course a known Boss issue anyway. But then both moldboards bent so bad they couldn't be used again. The difference here was that the initial break was caused by a weld that was not proper. You could see the weld just came apart. Of course, had I seen this immediately, I would have stopped plowing and had it fixed. But who on earth is going to see that at 2 in the morning in a blizzard. I didn't know anything was wrong until it was too late.

My dealer said he'd never seen anything like it. Boss replaced everything too.


----------



## Dewey

I hear ya Will.... But Keep in mind I've been doing this for 30 + years...
Can't wait to sit and watch it Blow From the inside..:waving:


----------



## plowguy43

Dewey;2024715 said:


> Well I finally did it... For those that know me, you know I've been talking to quite Plowing for years so that I can make my sawmill /planer operation go year round ..... Well I just printed off 50 letters to send to my Residential customers... saying I am all done...... I am going to do the 2 contracts for this year and maybe drop them if all goes well next year...prsport


Great to hear Dewey, hopefully not having to run out in the middle of a storm for other people may make it fun again (just having to do your own driveway for once!)


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;2024816 said:


> I hear ya Will.... But Keep in mind I've been doing this for 30 + years...
> Can't wait to sit and watch it Blow From the inside..:waving:


When it snows on the weekends I feel that way. All my buddies are hanging out drinking beer and I'm stuck in my plow truck working. Have a few cold ones this Winter for me!


----------



## jimbo64

*Giving up Plowing*

There were times last winter when I thought it would be so nice to watch the snow from inside a nice warm house. Now, due to some health issues I just might have to and it's an awful feeling. Thought I would test the waters and get some opinions. I have a red '01 F250. reg. cab, power steering & brakes, no air, manual hubs and shifter with 70,8xx. miles. My plow is a Fisher XV2 purchased new in Oct. 2013. Truck is in good shape, 4 Goodyear Wrangler(like new) studded tires on standard Ford rims and it also comes with 4 summer tires mounted on Ford (stainless) rims with center caps. If I do have to sell it i'm thinking of asking $15,000.00 Canadian dollars which is approximately $10,500. US dollars. I live in New Brunswick about an hour and 15 min. from Calais and can post a few pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## allagashpm

jimbo64;2026836 said:


> There were times last winter when I thought it would be so nice to watch the snow from inside a nice warm house. Now, due to some health issues I just might have to and it's an awful feeling. Thought I would test the waters and get some opinions. I have a red '01 F250. reg. cab, power steering & brakes, no air, manual hubs and shifter with 70,8xx. miles. My plow is a Fisher XV2 purchased new in Oct. 2013. Truck is in good shape, 4 Goodyear Wrangler(like new) studded tires on standard Ford rims and it also comes with 4 summer tires mounted on Ford (stainless) rims with center caps. If I do have to sell it i'm thinking of asking $15,000.00 Canadian dollars which is approximately $10,500. US dollars. I live in New Brunswick about an hour and 15 min. from Calais and can post a few pics if anyone is interested.


Sorry to hear about your health. 
Gas or diesel? What size blade? That sounds like a pretty good deal with the plow included


----------



## allagashpm

mercer_me;2025191 said:


> When it snows on the weekends I feel that way. All my buddies are hanging out drinking beer and I'm stuck in my plow truck working. Have a few cold ones this Winter for me!


That must be why so many guys who plow around here are half in the bag while there out


----------



## stainlessman

My Boss plow and wiring was two yrs old last year and I had lighting issues. 
Went back to McFarland Spring in Portland. They called Boss. Boss said install a new harness....No Charge. 
I just moved up to a new 2015 F150 with plow package, kept my 7 1/2' standard duty plow and Monday drop the truck off for the new undercarriage and wiring install. I don't plow commercial like you guys do , just my drive way and two others. 
Plowguy your a insurance agent ?? I sleep with a insurance agent who works at Norton , do you do any business with them ?


----------



## jimbo64

allagashpm;2027659 said:


> Sorry to hear about your health.
> Gas or diesel? What size blade? That sounds like a pretty good deal with the plow included[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks for your input. It's gas, a V10 and the blade is 8'6".


----------



## plowguy43

stainlessman;2027764 said:


> Plowguy your a insurance agent ?? I sleep with a insurance agent who works at Norton , do you do any business with them ?


LOL

No I don't do business with them, I work for an agency in Norway. Home office is based out of North Conway (not allowed to say, I've been yelled at by admin before).


----------



## MSS Mow

jimbo64;2026836 said:


> There were times last winter when I thought it would be so nice to watch the snow from inside a nice warm house. Now, due to some health issues I just might have to and it's an awful feeling. Thought I would test the waters and get some opinions. I have a red '01 F250. reg. cab, power steering & brakes, no air, manual hubs and shifter with 70,8xx. miles. My plow is a Fisher XV2 purchased new in Oct. 2013. Truck is in good shape, 4 Goodyear Wrangler(like new) studded tires on standard Ford rims and it also comes with 4 summer tires mounted on Ford (stainless) rims with center caps. If I do have to sell it i'm thinking of asking $15,000.00 Canadian dollars which is approximately $10,500. US dollars. I live in New Brunswick about an hour and 15 min. from Calais and can post a few pics if anyone is interested.


Could I get some pics of your truck? I'm less than an hour from Calais. What else for options? Power windows? locks? That type of stuff or completely plain jane?


----------



## MSS Mow

stainlessman;2027764 said:


> My Boss plow and wiring was two yrs old last year and I had lighting issues.
> Went back to McFarland Spring in Portland. They called Boss. Boss said install a new harness....No Charge.
> I just moved up to a new 2015 F150 with plow package, kept my 7 1/2' standard duty plow and Monday drop the truck off for the new undercarriage and wiring install. I don't plow commercial like you guys do , just my drive way and two others.
> Plowguy your a insurance agent ?? I sleep with a insurance agent who works at Norton , do you do any business with them ?


I use Norton for my commercial insurances. Fantastic to work with.


----------



## jimbo64

MSS Mow;2028205 said:


> Could I get some pics of your truck? I'm less than an hour from Calais. What else for options? Power windows? locks? That type of stuff or completely plain jane?


No other power options, pretty much a plain jane work truck although I did upgrade the radio to am/fm/cassette/cd player and installed a split bench seat instead of the plain old bench seat. Will post a few pics later today. Going for surgery on Tuesday and should know for sure in 2-3 weeks if I will have to sell.


----------



## MSS Mow

jimbo64;2028236 said:


> No other power options, pretty much a plain jane work truck although I did upgrade the radio to am/fm/cassette/cd player and installed a split bench seat instead of the plain old bench seat. Will post a few pics later today. Going for surgery on Tuesday and should know for sure in 2-3 weeks if I will have to sell.


Sounds good. I look forward to pics.


----------



## jimbo64

having problems attaching pics


----------



## jimbo64

If you would like any more it might be easier to email


----------



## MSS Mow

jimbo64;2028370 said:


> If you would like any more it might be easier to email


 That would be great if you could. dean01 at localnet dot com


----------



## GMCHD plower

Watch out, Bobby is selling his Fisher...


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2029023 said:


> Watch out, Bobby is selling his Fisher...


Yup, upgrading to a XV2 need a tax write off this year.

Anyone interested in my plow let me know.



MSS Mow said:


> I use Norton for my commercial insurances. Fantastic to work with.


You should give me a shot, see if I can't save you some money while providing the same type of service. My personal cell is given to all of my clients and I make myself available days/nights/weekends.

Mick76, Mercer_Me, Bacwudzme can all attest to that


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;2029315 said:


> You should give me a shot, see if I can't save you some money while providing the same type of service. My personal cell is given to all of my clients and I make myself available days/nights/weekends.
> 
> Mick76, Mercer_Me, Bacwudzme can all attest to that


Bobby has definitely saved me on home owners and the policy on my truck went down about $400 this year. Everyone should at least give him a try the worse case he doesn't come in lower and you keep your current insurance.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys I am one step closer to being ready for winter. I put my push plates on my truck today for the new Boss, wiring goes in next week and I pick the plow up next Friday.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Just incase the "pics or it didnt happen" thing applies here.


----------



## TMLGC

Lol! I think we are all good here, though generally this does seem to be a tough crowd in some of the other subsections

Very nice


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

GMCHD plower;2029494 said:


> Just incase the "pics or it didnt happen" thing applies here.


I know I'm not from Maine but this is a good thread. I'm thinking about switching to boss this year myself I just think 9.2 would be perfect for my x cab shortbed truck


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;2029315 said:


> Yup, upgrading to a XV2 need a tax write off this year.
> 
> Anyone interested in my plow let me know.
> 
> You should give me a shot, see if I can't save you some money while providing the same type of service. My personal cell is given to all of my clients and I make myself available days/nights/weekends.
> 
> Mick76, Mercer_Me, Bacwudzme can all attest to that


I appreciate the offer but for now I'm going to stay put. The service I have received has been great and the price fair. I also have as a customer one of their top officers and they are a great customer and friend.


----------



## plowguy43

MSS Mow;2030007 said:


> I appreciate the offer but for now I'm going to stay put. The service I have received has been great and the price fair. I also have as a customer one of their top officers and they are a great customer and friend.


No worries at all, that is great to hear. Have a great season!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys we'll see how this goes, going to give it a shot wiring up my plow myself this afternoon, don't really feel like waiting.


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;2030259 said:


> No worries at all, that is great to hear. Have a great season!


Thanks! You too!


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower;2030278 said:


> Well boys we'll see how this goes, going to give it a shot wiring up my plow myself this afternoon, don't really feel like waiting.


Beer, tester, zip ties, and electrical tape. That is all you need to conquer any electrical project. If times are tough you can get by without the tester and zip ties


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;2030278 said:


> Well boys we'll see how this goes, going to give it a shot wiring up my plow myself this afternoon, don't really feel like waiting.


You're braver than I am. I've had two plows installed and I hired it out both times. Turning wrenches doesn't bother me and simple electrical jobs are fine But wirring a plow would make me nervous and I would just get frustrated with it. For me it was worth the $150 to hire it out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well boys its on, couple little hiccups, but nothing major, I will need plenty of weight in the bed but I'm pretty happy with how it holds it.


----------



## PlowMan03

Looks good


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

GMCHD plower;2030866 said:


> Well boys its on, couple little hiccups, but nothing major, I will need plenty of weight in the bed but I'm pretty happy with how it holds it.


Looks good mine goes on October 6th or 7th


----------



## mercer_me

The new truck and plow both look great.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks guys, doing the wiring and stuff wasn't as bad as I expected. Up here it was $350 to have it installed which after doing it myself is reasonable, but i still prefer the $350 in my pocket.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;2031269 said:


> Thanks guys, doing the wiring and stuff wasn't as bad as I expected. Up here it was $350 to have it installed which after doing it myself is reasonable, but i still prefer the $350 in my pocket.


For $350 I think my buddy and I would give it a shot. I'm sure I could do it I just get a little nervous when it comes to wiring. I can get it done for $150 becous there is a local guy that has his own shop that used to install Fishers at Hight Chevrolet in Skowhegan.


----------



## GMCHD plower

mercer_me;2031357 said:


> For $350 I think my buddy and I would give it a shot. I'm sure I could do it I just get a little nervous when it comes to wiring. I can get it done for $150 becous there is a local guy that has his own shop that used to install Fishers at Hight Chevrolet in Skowhegan.


Ya I was too, all Ive done for wiring prior to this is wiring backup lights and other little stuff. But like I said it wasn't bad, I'm sure some trucks are worse than others but this was essentially all plug and play minus having to tap into a 12v keyed source.


----------



## GMCHD plower

So is anyone else getting ramped up for the season or not quite yet? I know the crowd is kind of thin in here compared to the old days.


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;2031532 said:


> So is anyone else getting ramped up for the season or not quite yet? I know the crowd is kind of thin in here compared to the old days.


I'm ready for summer mowing to be done, but not really ready for snow yet. Just started the process of putting summer stuff away and digging out the winter gear. Another day and I'll have the garage cleared out and plows tested. I did just order a new plow for a used truck I just bought. I'll get pictures up once I get it.


----------



## unhcp

GMCHD plower;2031532 said:


> So is anyone else getting ramped up for the season or not quite yet? I know the crowd is kind of thin in here compared to the old days.


I can't wait for the snow to fly, hopefully starts after thanksgiving and ends in april Thumbs Up


----------



## allagashpm

I'm ready for it but still have a lot to do. Buying a new sander, gotta still fix the mold board on the plow and change fluids etc. Debating getting some studded tires, with sanding some of the driveways I do it was basically a controlled slide last year haha. 
Not sure if I want a poly caster, steel caster, or a down easter. Seems like the downeaster is pretty basic and they are right up the road from me. I like the poly casters but it seems like they are pretty tall. 
Plow looks great. I would highly recommend getting the snow deflector installed. It really helps on those powdery storms and also helps you stack higher without it all flying over the top. Big difference for me after two seasons without it


----------



## Ray

Nice looking DXT you got yourself there!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thanks Ray, hoping I like it after making the switch from fisher.


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;2031532 said:


> So is anyone else getting ramped up for the season or not quite yet? I know the crowd is kind of thin in here compared to the old days.


I'm getting excited to get things ready. It won't be long and the railroad will be laying me off and I'll be going back to Warren Bros. Construction.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

GMCHD plower;2031801 said:


> Thanks Ray, hoping I like it after making the switch from fisher.


You guys are all buying steel dxt's because of durability or price?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hegartydirtwork;2032780 said:


> You guys are all buying steel dxt's because of durability or price?


I bought the steel DXT because of a few reasons, 1. Price - I bought at whole sale price essentially. 2. Durability - I have heard of some people having issues with the stainless and poly skins pulling away from the moldboard " frame". and 3. Weight - I had a fisher straight before, and when looking for a vee I found the fishers to be a couple hundred pounds heavier with although probably doesnt make a huge difference in the grand scheme of things, makes a big deal to me.


----------



## MSS Mow

Hegartydirtwork;2032780 said:


> You guys are all buying steel dxt's because of durability or price?


I just bought a new steel XT. After the problems I had last year with my brand new stainless DXT, I won't be going back to them for awhile.


----------



## plowguy43

MSS Mow;2033043 said:


> I just bought a new steel XT. After the problems I had last year with my brand new stainless DXT, I won't be going back to them for awhile.


Is that the full trip model, or just the steel version of the DXT with the full and trip edge design?


----------



## MSS Mow

plowguy43;2033543 said:


> Is that the full trip model, or just the steel version of the DXT with the full and trip edge design?


The XT is just the full moldboard trip (no trip edge).


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

GMCHD plower;2032797 said:


> I bought the steel DXT because of a few reasons, 1. Price - I bought at whole sale price essentially. 2. Durability - I have heard of some people having issues with the stainless and poly skins pulling away from the moldboard " frame". and 3. Weight - I had a fisher straight before, and when looking for a vee I found the fishers to be a couple hundred pounds heavier with although probably doesnt make a huge difference in the grand scheme of things, makes a big deal to me.


Thanks for the feedback guys, I did end up changing my order to a steel 9.2 dxt picked it up tonight looks like a very well constructed plow very smooth hydraulics. Will see how it goes after always using fisher


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys interested in a 1995 Ford F7000 Dump Truck - 460 Gas, Manual Trans, has an Oxbody Dump - no rust on frame or dump - needs a clutch for $5500?

Just had my driveway paved and the company I used is selling this truck. I have pics if anyone is interested. I guess the dump can hold 10 tons of Asphalt whatever that translates to in regards to yards


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well decided I'd put a deflector on, then the girlfriend and parents decided it would be a birthday gift so I put it on today.


----------



## mercer_me

The new deflector looks good.

My boss has diced after four years that he is finally going to put a plow on his truck. I think he is going to end up with an 8.5' XV2. I'm looking forward to trying it out since I've never used a V plow before.


----------



## mowlobster

mercer_me;2035979 said:


> The new deflector looks good.
> 
> My boss has diced after four years that he is finally going to put a plow on his truck. I think he is going to end up with an 8.5' XV2. I'm looking forward to trying it out since I've never used a V plow before.


It is like going from a shovel to a plow. Hard to work with a straight blade ever after


----------



## kev51277

*Looking to rent a loader*

I'm looking to rent a loader for the season. Anybody have one for rent?.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Kev where are you out of?


----------



## kev51277

*in lewiston*



GMCHD plower;2039865 said:


> Kev where are you out of?


 im in lewiston


----------



## kev51277

*10 acre lot*

what kind of equipment would you use on a 10 acre wide open lot?


----------



## GMCHD plower

kev51277;2040231 said:


> im in lewiston


Oh gotcha, reason I ask is I have a buddy out of Bangor with an almost identical company name. His is Four Seasons Property Maintnance.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

kev51277;2040254 said:


> what kind of equipment would you use on a 10 acre wide open lot?


130+ hp loader with a 16' pusher


----------



## plowguy43

kev51277;2039796 said:


> I'm looking to rent a loader for the season. Anybody have one for rent?.


I know Mick76 had one, not sure if he still has it though. He used it with a nice pusher as well.

Well I sold my plow and am looking to pick up a plow side XV2 Painted Steel - 9'6". Cheapest I've found has been Messer for $4700 out the door (I'm doing cash and carry, just plow side, I setup).

Anyone know of any cheaper deals out there?


----------



## FredG

DugHD;964206 said:


> Waiting for snow tonight 4-8"?


Good for you, You will have some money on the books early.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey Fred,
That was the original post of this thread which was from a few years ago. I haven't seen DugHD post back up in a long time. Hope you have a good season though!


----------



## kev51277

looking for someone to join my plowing crew


----------



## FredG

plowguy43;2040624 said:


> Hey Fred,
> That was the original post of this thread which was from a few years ago. I haven't seen DugHD post back up in a long time. Hope you have a good season though!


Ok, I just got excited I thought you guys were in for a payday.

Best of luck, I hope you have a good season


----------



## Mick76

kev51277;2042753 said:


> looking for someone to join my plowing crew


I wanna drive the loader!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone starting to get ready yet? I finally got my hands on some suitcase weights for weight. So between those and the cinder blocks I have ~950lbs, seems like the truck holds it well now with the ballast.


----------



## unhcp

Not yet, Plow is still stored away, sander conveyor chain still soaking in diesel, hmm maybe I should? I did get my truck sprayed with Fluid Film for the winter so that's a start!


----------



## plowguy43

I sold my plow and truck, so yes I'm getting ready. LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

Are you getting out? Or just the typical wheeling and dealing?


----------



## TMLGC

Just need to paint plow and service it. I hooked it up and everything worked great. Truck is all serviced.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2046089 said:


> Are you getting out? Or just the typical wheeling and dealing?


Had nothing but problems with both plus my business has expanded a lot (not just plowing anymore) so I need a truck for daily driving as well now. Going to sell my X5 and just use the truck so I'm going back to a crew cab.


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;2046663 said:


> Had nothing but problems with both plus my business has expanded a lot (not just plowing anymore) so I need a truck for daily driving as well now. Going to sell my X5 and just use the truck so I'm going back to a crew cab.


Glad to hear it's going so well for you!


----------



## kev51277

anybody know the place in portland to get bulk salt?


----------



## FredG

kev51277;2047204 said:


> anybody know the place in portland to get bulk salt?


Can you Google it? I know it's getting tougher now, The mines want to send you to a supplier and you can't use your own trucks unless you take 22 tons or more and they are not thrilled with credit anymore. I don't have anything that will haul 22 tons.

Are the shipping docks far from you? I know a relative of mine in Baltimore gets his at the docks last I knew. Good Luck


----------



## PlowMan03

Check with Sprague Energy in Portland.


----------



## allagashpm

I'm somewhat ready, but you all know how that goes. Plow is ready, truck is getting serviced Friday and winter tires going on. So far all my customers have resigned, which is good. Bidding on my first real commercial soon hopefully that works out, it would be nice to have a seasonal just in case a slow winter. 
Trying to fix up my sander, was really dissapointed to find out downeaster in Topsham isn't selling anything retail anymore. 
If I get the commercial I will most likely bite the bullet and buy a brand new sander and maybe wings for the plow. 
This year I have a friend with a skid steer who agreed to let me stockpile sand at his house which will save me a lot of frustration. 
Oh yeah got heated wiper blades and installed super bright led bulbs in the stock reverse lights, huge difference. 
Pretty excited and stressed as usual haha


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;2046663 said:


> Had nothing but problems with both plus my business has expanded a lot (not just plowing anymore) so I need a truck for daily driving as well now. Going to sell my X5 and just use the truck so I'm going back to a crew cab.


Ford + boss plow = no problems

Haha just kidding let us know what you end up with...I bet the x5 could take a utv plow, you'd be riding in style


----------



## jrs.landscaping

International salt or eastern salt


----------



## CLP

Hi, When did they stop selling retail in Topsham? That was what I like about the sander, it was easy to get parts.


----------



## Dewey

Dropped my resi's... kept 2 contacts If all goes well with the sawmill/planer next year I'm out those as well.... Time to let the newbies take over.... Twas a nice feeling to have allot of my dropped customers ask if I would reconsider...


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;2047326 said:


> Ford + boss plow = no problems
> 
> Haha just kidding let us know what you end up with...I bet the x5 could take a utv plow, you'd be riding in style


haha Already got the Ford part covered, now just picking up the plow next week. I checked out all the brands and had to go back to Snowdogg. I can get a complete setup for about $1,000 less than everyone else, plus its stainless compared to theirs being painted (Fisher/Boss). I had 4 great seasons with my last one, hoping to get the same out of the new Flared design.

Pics will follow of both once I get everything squared away.


----------



## allagashpm

CLP;2047387 said:


> Hi, When did they stop selling retail in Topsham? That was what I like about the sander, it was easy to get parts.


Not sure I assume sometime this summer. Basically once they shelves are empty they are doing strictly manufacturing in Topsham, and just selling to and supporting their dealers


----------



## CLP

Thanks for the information, allagashpm.


----------



## Mick76

https://www.facebook.com/Meteorolog...5729051853169/915728715186536/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Meteorolog...5729051853169/915728711853203/?type=3&theater

:yow!: Im in the minority I know......


----------



## kev51277

[
I'll take a mild winter.. Anybody buy a new steel caster yet? I bought one and I'm not all that impressed with the quality. The welds look like a beginner did them and it appears their rusting already and I haven't even used it yet lol

QUOTE=Mick76;2050090]https://www.facebook.com/Meteorolog...5729051853169/915728715186536/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Meteorolog...5729051853169/915728711853203/?type=3&theater

:yow!: Im in the minority I know......[/QUOTE]


----------



## kev51277

Who has the new steel caster sander? Any reviews


----------



## Dewey

I know there are a couple of guys out there that wheel n deal with used plows... A Buddy of mine is looking for a 7'-6" Plow to go on a 2000 Silverado 1/2 Ton.. Are there any out there ???


----------



## Dewey

kev51277;2050094 said:


> Who has the new steel caster sander? Any reviews


Sorry I can't help ya... I bought a Stainless Fisher 15+ years ago.... Gas job Best thing I ever bought.... The only thing I have done is replace the Bed Chain once and took it to shop for tune-up a couple of times...


----------



## plowguy43

Well, bought a new (to me) truck only to realize it had multiplex wiring already installed. 

So ended up getting a great deal on a brand new Fisher XV2 Painted Steel 9'6" plow from Chris - UNHCP along with pushplates. Highly recommend him.

Pic's in the am although it's not installed yet


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;2052541 said:


> Well, bought a new (to me) truck only to realize it had multiplex wiring already installed.
> 
> So ended up getting a great deal on a brand new Fisher XV2 Painted Steel 9'6" plow from Chris - UNHCP along with pushplates. Highly recommend him.
> 
> Pic's in the am although it's not installed yet


Morning has come and gone...


----------



## plowguy43

Haha this is true. I'll get them in the am, can't upload on the mobile site for some reason


----------



## GMCHD plower

Waiting.....


----------



## unhcp

Geez by the time we get pictures I'll have my new plow


----------



## allagashpm

Haha he's probably already sold that truck and got a new one since he last posted


----------



## plowguy43

LOL
sorry guys been crazy busy and just kept forgetting. I've since taken it off the trailer but still need to get the mounts on the truck. These XV2s are definitely nice plows, the center pin design is 100x better than the regular XV.


----------



## jimbo64

I'm sure you will be very pleased with your XV2. I bought mine two years ago after plowing with a straight blade for years. What a big difference !!


----------



## mercer_me

The new XV2 looks great Booby. Any pictures of the new truck yet?


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;2053293 said:


> Morning has come and gone...





GMCHD plower;2055371 said:


> Waiting.....





unhcp;2055669 said:


> Geez by the time we get pictures I'll have my new plow





allagashpm;2055674 said:


> Haha he's probably already sold that truck and got a new one since he last posted


Geesh, rough crowd. HAHAHAHAA wesport


----------



## plowguy43

jimbo64;2056272 said:


> I'm sure you will be very pleased with your XV2. I bought mine two years ago after plowing with a straight blade for years. What a big difference !!


Yes I'll never go back to a straight blade, this will be my 3rd V plow and first "Flared" design. Supposedly these have faster hydraulics than my old non flared Xtreme V so I'm eager to get it hooked up.



mercer_me;2056353 said:


> The new XV2 looks great Booby. Any pictures of the new truck yet?


Not yet sorry. I broke the lens of the camera on my phone - which is why those pictures look foggy of the plow. Anytime I take a picture and its sunny out, there is a horrible glare so I can't get a good picture. I should have it fixed by the weekend hopefully.



MSS Mow;2056642 said:


> Geesh, rough crowd. HAHAHAHAA wesport


hahaha I know right - although its been a looong summer so I think everyone is ready for some snow/equipment!


----------



## mercer_me

Sounds like it's going to snow enough to sand tonight. I have to admit I'm kind of looking forward to getting back in the ole Ford.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Im hoping for enough to maybe have to help a few buddies scrape some slush off their lots, dieing to take the new setup for a spin.


----------



## mercer_me

Got the call at 1:00am to go put sand out. Went well, only one truck broke down witch isn't bad for the first time out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not a bad first run, didn't do a whole lot, helped a few buddies scrape some parking lots and did a couple picky driveways.


----------



## FredG

GMCHD plower;2060231 said:


> Not a bad first run, didn't do a whole lot, helped a few buddies scrape some parking lots and did a couple picky driveways.


Looks like some fairly heavy stuff. Lots looking great.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2060231 said:


> Not a bad first run, didn't do a whole lot, helped a few buddies scrape some parking lots and did a couple picky driveways.


Is that your dad's new truck?

You still running the one with the Patriots edition plow? nice setup!


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;2060231 said:


> Not a bad first run, didn't do a whole lot, helped a few buddies scrape some parking lots and did a couple picky driveways.


The truck and plow both look great. How much did you guys get in Bangor? I wasn't around any big parking lots but, the small stores in my area didn't have to do anything. Only the towns put sand out.


----------



## FredG

mercer_me;2060144 said:


> Got the call at 1:00am to go put sand out. Went well, only one truck broke down witch isn't bad for the first time out.


I need your attitude you take that break down easy. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;2060248 said:


> Is that your dad's new truck?
> 
> You still running the one with the Patriots edition plow? nice setup!


No sir, Ive been averaging 50 hrs a week for since I graduated highschool in 2014, parents cosigned and I bought that puppy.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2060312 said:


> No sir, Ive been averaging 50 hrs a week for since I graduated highschool in 2014, parents cosigned and I bought that puppy.


Oh man I must've missed that my bad. You got rid of the other one and got this? NICE!


----------



## GMCHD plower

plowguy43;2060346 said:


> Oh man I must've missed that my bad. You got rid of the other one and got this? NICE!


Yessir, she's the new work horse. I like it so far, so we'll see how it goes once we start getting real snow.


----------



## allagashpm

Truck looks great. We got a dusting here in freeport. They salted 295 this morning. I was glad I need another couple weeks! Almost done all my cleanups but a break would be nice lol.


----------



## mercer_me

FredG;2060297 said:


> I need your attitude you take that break down easy. Thumbs Up


It was just a blown hose and it was easy to get to and change and it only leaked when the sander was on so we were able to get it back to the shop. We just went with four trucks instead of five and it worked out just fine.

I saw a thing on Facebook that said we might possibly get a Nor Easter middle of next week. I better get the fluid changed in my plow this week.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well I hope I don't have to push snow till 2016! And I'm not trying to pull a reverse psychology thought. I'm ready as I'll ever be, just a shorter season won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Alright I'm forgetting names, plus we lost half of our old crew, Bacwudz, are you plowing for Dylan again? Think its time everyone posts some pictures again.


----------



## bacwudzme

GMCHD plower;2060567 said:


> Alright I'm forgetting names, plus we lost half of our old crew, Bacwudz, are you plowing for Dylan again? Think its time everyone posts some pictures again.


I'm not sure yet we both have been busy. Not sure if he has a crew or employees . But he always knows I'll help him in a pinch or big storm.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

bacwudzme;2060549 said:


> Well I hope I don't have to push snow till 2016! And I'm not trying to pull a reverse psychology thought. I'm ready as I'll ever be, just a shorter season won't hurt my feelings.


After last season I agree, and hopefully no "salt shortages" this year, those are getting old........


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone heard from Ryan or any of those fellas?


----------



## MSS Mow

GMCHD plower;2060231 said:


> Not a bad first run, didn't do a whole lot, helped a few buddies scrape some parking lots and did a couple picky driveways.


Truck/plow look great! Is that on Stillwater? Looks familiar.

I was in Bangor overnight Sunday night as I had doctor's appointments first thing Monday morning at EMMC. I was surprised at the number of retail and office building locations in Bangor that did NOT plow.

We got all rain in Machias.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2060581 said:


> Anyone heard from Ryan or any of those fellas?


I've talked to Ryan actually this morning. He's still in it, I believe he's running an XV2 and still has his F350.

I spoke with Dylan (Neuswede) I believe a week or so ago. He drove by me when I was down in his area, seems to be doing really well. Has upgraded a bunch of his trucks and looks like he's expanded quite a bit.

Other than that Bacwudzme (Pete) and I chat fairly often - you need to be praying for snow so we can go riding.

Anyone talked to Mossman at all?


----------



## GMCHD plower

MSS Mow;2060879 said:


> Truck/plow look great! Is that on Stillwater? Looks familiar.
> 
> I was in Bangor overnight Sunday night as I had doctor's appointments first thing Monday morning at EMMC. I was surprised at the number of retail and office building locations in Bangor that did NOT plow.
> 
> We got all rain in Machias.


Good eye, this is the furniture store up on Stillwater Ave, I was helping a friend scrape it.

Kind of a weird one up here, some guys plowed, some salted, some did both, and some did absolutely nothing. Most guys I know plowed, and maybe threw a little salt at some high traffic places.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys got a quick question for all of you that have used skid steers before or currently use them or lease/rent them.

What is a good all around size skid steer horsepower wise or you can give me a model if you prefer. Also if you were going to rent one for a season what do they go for on a monthly basis and is there a number of hours that you would stay away from if you were going to rent one.

If you can't tell I'm obviously considering purchasing one and renting it out for the winter months just trying to get an idea of what a good used one would be.


----------



## kev51277

[

IQUOTE=plowguy43;2061108]Hey guys got a quick question for all of you that have used skid steers before or currently use them or lease/rent them.

What is a good all around size skid steer horsepower wise or you can give me a model if you prefer. Also if you were going to rent one for a season what do they go for on a monthly basis and is there a number of hours that you would stay away from if you were going to rent one.

If you can't tell I'm obviously considering purchasing one and renting it out for the winter months just trying to get an idea of what a good used one would be.[/QUOTE]

I rented a JCB for 1300 a month. I liked it so much I purchased it the next year. Mine is a 280. It's 85 hp and weighs 8k. I have a boss 10 foot pusher on it and it does just fine as long as u keep up with the storm


----------



## plowguy43

Thank you Kev! Great info


----------



## mercer_me

From what I here you can't beet CAT and Bob Cat but, I don't have much experience with skid steers myself. 

Hope you guys have a good Thanksgiving! I'm having a "friendsgiving" tonight.


----------



## GMCHD plower

From my experience I agree with Will, Bobcat and CAT skids seem to be the most valuable. Myself I personally like Bobcat with the ISO style controls. ISO controls are oriented so that your left hand drives the skid, and your right hand controls all the bucket functions.


----------



## PlowMan03

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope you all have a great day with you're family's. Oh and don't eat too much but we all know how that goes lol


----------



## Fhawk52

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## FredG

PlowMan03;2062187 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope you all have a great day with you're family's. Oh and don't eat too much but we all know how that goes lol


Thank you same to you. LoL no food or drink coma's. I do know how that goes.


----------



## mercer_me

FredG;2062235 said:


> Thank you same to you. LOL no food or drink coma's. I do know how that goes.


Finally a year with no snow in the forecast around Thanksgiving so, I'm sure I'll be in a food and drink coma.


----------



## FredG

mercer_me;2062299 said:


> Finally a year with no snow in the forecast around Thanksgiving so, I'm sure I'll be in a food and drink coma.


LoL enjoy the coma and Family while you can. Thank God you could be wide open now missing all the fun.Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Happy Belated thanksgiving everyone. Hope you all had a good one.


----------



## FredG

plowguy43;2062938 said:


> Happy Belated thanksgiving everyone. Hope you all had a good one.


Same to you, It was great, LoL How did the food and drink coma go you were intending on having?


----------



## Mick76

plowguy43;2061108 said:


> Hey guys got a quick question for all of you that have used skid steers before or currently use them or lease/rent them.
> 
> What is a good all around size skid steer horsepower wise or you can give me a model if you prefer. Also if you were going to rent one for a season what do they go for on a monthly basis and is there a number of hours that you would stay away from if you were going to rent one.
> 
> If you can't tell I'm obviously considering purchasing one and renting it out for the winter months just trying to get an idea of what a good used one would be.


Are you going to be keeping it in the LA area? If so we may be able to work out a deal......


----------



## plowguy43

Mick76;2063839 said:


> Are you going to be keeping it in the LA area? If so we may be able to work out a deal......


Really depends, whoever wanted to rent it is where I'd keep it. I know a lot of landscaping guys (from writing their insurance), which are getting into more/larger parking lots with a need for a Skidsteer but don't want to invest in purchasing one/insuring it/etc.

I just see a potential opportunity so I'm researching everything.


----------



## GMCHD plower

*Cough cough* Still waiting on those pictures....


----------



## plowguy43

Oh Yeah-

Any of you guys with a Chevy interested in a SCT X4 7416 Programmer/Tuner? Can tune any GM Product from 99-2015 (including Duramax Diesels) with pre-loaded tunes or can hold 10 custom tunes that you can get emailed to you from whatever tuning company you choose.

$400 tuner, selling it for $250 shipped. I bought it thinking there was only one model that covered all brands but this one is just for GM's and I can't return it.


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2065085 said:


> *Cough cough* Still waiting on those pictures....


I posted pics of the plow a page or 2 back, did you not see them?


----------



## allagashpm

I'd be careful renting out a machine unless it was someone you knew really well and trusted. One repair or problem can ruin any profit you might make. The rental companies can repair it in house and give out a loaner machine in the mean time. If that machine is down for a week or 2 someone's gonna be in trouble. 
I've rented them before and I'm not going t say I abused it, but I sure as hell didn't treat it like it was mine lol.


----------



## mercer_me

It snowed pretty hard in Smithfield this afternoon but, it never built up on the roads. It's raining now. I have a feeling when it gets below freezing tonight there will be a lot of black ice so, I'm sure I'll get called to go sand.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm thinking at this point I should throw the plow and sander up for sale, kind of depressing... All joking aside hoping we get something worth while soon.


----------



## Dewey

Im with all contracts this year .... And I"M LOVIN IT !!!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## MSS Mow

Dewey;2068278 said:


> Im with all contracts this year .... And I"M LOVIN IT !!!!payuppayuppayup


I'm with you right now Dewey!! payup


----------



## allagashpm

Any one have to salt this morning? I was down in falmouth and Portland and quite a few lots were salted. 
I am glad it hasn't snowed yet I've got enough work to keep me busy till end of December. Finished my cleanups finally. 
Other reason I'm glad we haven't got snow is because my sander was junk and I didn't have the time to put into it. Soooo after lots of research I picked this up today.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Im up in Bangor and we had to do a little salting, nothing big deal though... Looking like a boring winter if this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## hbrady

My son worked all summer and saved every dime for a new sled, as we loaded it into his truck back in September I told him '_you know, this new sled and my new truck are going to = no snow this year_'. I was hoping I was wrong but...


----------



## MSS Mow

allagashpm;2068643 said:


> Any one have to salt this morning? I was down in falmouth and Portland and quite a few lots were salted.
> I am glad it hasn't snowed yet I've got enough work to keep me busy till end of December. Finished my cleanups finally.
> Other reason I'm glad we haven't got snow is because my sander was junk and I didn't have the time to put into it. Soooo after lots of research I picked this up today.


Yes, I had to salt all my commercial lots yesterday. They were not bad, just patchy black ice but enough to have to do.

I'll be interested in hearing your reviews of that Boss sander once you get to use it this winter.


----------



## mercer_me

I didn't have to put any sand out in Belgrade yesterday morning. When it got cold Thursday night the roads dried out around here. I was down in Portland yesterday afternoon/evening and I noticed that most places had a lot of salt.


----------



## allagashpm

MSS Mow;2069057 said:


> I'll be interested in hearing your reviews of that Boss sander once you get to use it this winter.


I will definitely be starting a thread in either the boss section or ice management section. There are a lot of little features on it that I really like. It is about 6-8 inches lower than the poly casters, which is what I was really considering buying. However I felt like the poly caster was too tall and when fully loaded I thought it might be a bit hairy on some of the stuff I plow. 
I am installing it today, perfect weather for this, I can't believe it's December 6th.

Where abouts are you in maine?


----------



## MSS Mow

allagashpm;2069516 said:


> I will definitely be starting a thread in either the boss section or ice management section. There are a lot of little features on it that I really like. It is about 6-8 inches lower than the poly casters, which is what I was really considering buying. However I felt like the poly caster was too tall and when fully loaded I thought it might be a bit hairy on some of the stuff I plow.
> I am installing it today, perfect weather for this, I can't believe it's December 6th.
> 
> Where abouts are you in maine?


What will you be running through it? (straight salt or sand/salt?)

I have a couple Air flow stainless sanders now, but my new one has been nothing but a headache and am considering replacing it with one of these. My Boss dealer has one in stock.

I am in Machias. I see you're in Durham. I have family who lives in Durham.


----------



## mercer_me

Had to go do some spot sanding this morning. Did anyone else have any slick spots in your area?


----------



## kev51277

Hey guys I'm looking for fleet flex for my 08 f350


----------



## unhcp

kev51277;2071534 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for fleet flex for my 08 f350


I have some fleetflex wiring if your interested you can pm me


----------



## allagashpm

http://www.wmtw.com/weather/winter-in-maine-a-total-forecast/36878666

Anyone watch this? Kind of interesting and gives a look at the winter in maine along with a prediction for this winter (snow/ice jan, snow feb-march), kind of slow and almost an hour long but it's interesting.

MSS I spread salted sand only. If you have any questions about it let me know. I had a stainless gas powered 2yd sander before this and I can tell you without even using it this sander is light years ahead of my old one.


----------



## MSS Mow

allagashpm;2071930 said:


> http://www.wmtw.com/weather/winter-in-maine-a-total-forecast/36878666
> 
> Anyone watch this? Kind of interesting and gives a look at the winter in maine along with a prediction for this winter (snow/ice jan, snow feb-march), kind of slow and almost an hour long but it's interesting.
> 
> MSS I spread salted sand only. If you have any questions about it let me know. I had a stainless gas powered 2yd sander before this and I can tell you without even using it this sander is light years ahead of my old one.


One of my biggest concerns with the electric sanders is if they have strong enough motors now to run the sand through them. I know a lot of the early models did not and they really struggled with the sand. I've seen some of the Fisher Polycasters really struggle, and they are also extremely slow at spreading the sand. With my gas jobs, I can really crank it out. And I can also pile it as high as I can get it on the sander and never have a problem with it binding the chain. I know some of the electric ones would jam up and have to shovel them out.


----------



## allagashpm

MSS Mow;2072367 said:


> One of my biggest concerns with the electric sanders is if they have strong enough motors now to run the sand through them. I know a lot of the early models did not and they really struggled with the sand. I've seen some of the Fisher Polycasters really struggle, and they are also extremely slow at spreading the sand. With my gas jobs, I can really crank it out. And I can also pile it as high as I can get it on the sander and never have a problem with it binding the chain. I know some of the electric ones would jam up and have to shovel them out.


I think with the dual motor it shouldn't be a problem in terms of power. I was surprised the drive motor is 1/2 hp. It says it will spread 4 cubic feet a minute, so I guess you could do a yard of sand in 7 minutes. I am trying it without the inverted v but if I have problems with the chain being overloaded that should take care of it. No doubt the gas jobs can throw some material though.


----------



## plowguy43

It's December 17th and I still have yet to install my pushplates on my truck. With 50 degree temps in the forecast, at least my hands won't be numb while I do it.


----------



## hbrady

plowguy43;2075967 said:


> It's December 17th and I still have yet to install my pushplates on my truck. With 50 degree temps in the forecast, at least my hands won't be numb while I do it.


I can hear Bing singing now..

:whistling: '_It's beginning to look a lot like Halloween.._' :whistling:

Forecast of 50's on Christmas Eve and day.. madness.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Lets not forget guys... Last year was very similar, and look at what happened the second half of the season.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

I think towards the end of January thru Mid March is going to be a Bear this winter. Enjoy the peacefulness now . Lol


----------



## plowguy43

Absolutely, it'll come just depressing to have such warm and wet weather right now. There is no frost in the ground either, which is going to be a mess first time out.


----------



## hbrady

Last year I had to plow on Thanksgiving, on December 6th I was giving the neighbor's kids a ride on my sled. This year, not 1 flake in this part of the state and I don't remember it ever being this consistently warm this late in December. El Nino-zilla has taken over, I just hope we don't have the ice we had the last time he was in town.


----------



## hbrady

Guess I better put the battery back in my tractor and plan to mow the lawn next weekend


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Best winter ever........

Daytime temps in the 30's - 40's until the first week in January, loving it


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping;2078466 said:


> Best winter ever........
> 
> Daytime temps in the 30's - 40's until the first week in January, loving it


I could use the overtime money and I have a snowmobile I'd like to ride. :crying:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

mercer_me;2078578 said:


> I could use the overtime money and I have a snowmobile I'd like to ride. :crying:


After the last two years......  :crying:

it's nice to have a break....... payup 

We'll get it soon enough...... hopefully the middle to the end of January


----------



## allagashpm

I have been so busy I don't know what I would have done if we had gotten snow. Between jobs, shutting equipment down, getting stuff ready for winter and the shorter days I am looking forward to a little break. I was hoping for the week between Christmas and new years but looks like something going on Tuesday and possibly Wednesday but who knows. 
We have had a lot of precipitation for December which is hopefully a good sign for the rest of the year once things cool down. 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## unhcp

Maybe a storm brewing for Tuesday?


----------



## hbrady

All I want for Christmas is my 2 feet of snow, my 2 feet of snow.. Merry Christmas Maniacs!!


----------



## mercer_me

unhcp;2080516 said:


> Maybe a storm brewing for Tuesday?


I hoping we get enough to plow. But, like usual it probably won't be cold before it does snow and everything will be soft.

Just a little update with me and work, I ordered a Magnum rack for my pickup today and my boss just got a 9' HD2 mounted on his truck. I'll try to get pictures of both soon.

Hope all you guys have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mick76

LOLOLOL... soooo now the board starts talking.....LOLOLOL.... I for one hope we don't get the storm on tues/weds... and not for the reason most of you think (Im outta the snow biz for those that don't know me).... damn ground is unfrozen and will make a absolute mess!


----------



## B80MACK

Hi mercer_me I just saw a picture of your Ford on another thread at the same Citco station this year with no snow where a picture was taken last year during a storm covered in snow. My town has a 6 wheel version of the same truck without the wing. New Years eve a few years ago the truck was coming down a hill in town with a full load of salt and lost traction. When the driver got to the bottom of the hill he cut hard to the right to avoid going into a house and the lead corner of the plow dug in and laid the truck over on its left side. The driver and his striker were both ok. Being the town mechanic I had to get the truck upright and out of there. I had a tow company come and lift the truck, once upright I checked all the fluids started the cummins and salted my way back to the barn, with no windshield or left mirror. Then had to go back with a loader and some help to pick up the rest of the load of salt off the peoples lawn. The truck is a 1995 Louisville and after a few repairs the town is still running that truck.
Merry Christmas and Happy Snow Year Buddy


----------



## mercer_me

B80MACK;2080733 said:


> Hi mercer_me I just saw a picture of your Ford on another thread at the same Citco station this year with no snow where a picture was taken last year during a storm covered in snow. My town has a 6 wheel version of the same truck without the wing. New Years eve a few years ago the truck was coming down a hill in town with a full load of salt and lost traction. When the driver got to the bottom of the hill he cut hard to the right to avoid going into a house and the lead corner of the plow dug in and laid the truck over on its left side. The driver and his striker were both ok. Being the town mechanic I had to get the truck upright and out of there. I had a tow company come and lift the truck, once upright I checked all the fluids started the cummins and salted my way back to the barn, with no windshield or left mirror. Then had to go back with a loader and some help to pick up the rest of the load of salt off the peoples lawn. The truck is a 1995 Louisville and after a few repairs the town is still running that truck.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Snow Year Buddy


That doesn't surprise me at all. Ford L series are the toughest trucks on the road. I wish they never stopped making them. They were perfect IMO.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Have to agree, love my l8000. 3208 is kind of a dog but it's always ready to go to work.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping;2081222 said:


> Have to agree, love my l8000. 3208 is kind of a dog but it's always ready to go to work.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone


My L9000 is an old state truck and it has a 3306 and it does pretty good plowing. I'd love it if it had a 3406.

Merry Christmas to you to!


----------



## allagashpm

THE WEATHER PROS 2:30pm 

SUNDAY ROB GUARINO 

609-254-4487 

ON CALL TODAY

========== 

WHAT: SNOW 

STARTS: 6-9am

TUESDAY MORNING 

========== 

SNOW TO SOME MIX

TIME: 4-8pm

========== 

After looking over the models & more importantly how the track of this storm & model accuracy is out west we lean to the European model & U.S. local grid NAM Model for the best solution to Tuesday snow. 

========== 

It looks like this could come in fast on Tuesday late morning with a burst of snow 9am to 2pm. 

========== 

The entire storm is out between 10pm ad Midnite Tuesday.

Lows 28-30

========== 

TUESDAY 

Snow Starts all locations 

START: 6-9am

SNOW ACCUM: 1-3"

PLOWING YES

SALTING YES 

Temps 25-29 

========== 

TUES 9am to 3pm

Snow, Heavy at Times

ACCUM 2-4"

PLOWING YES 

BEST CHANCE FOR SNOW TO PILE UP IS THIS TIME SLOT 

SALTING YES 

TEMPS: 30-32

========== 

TUES EVENING

Snow 1-2" possible

Some Mix Possible

==========

NEXT UPDATE MIDNITE


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Just heard the forecast

1-12" with 1/16-2" of ice or 3/4" rain?

They're all over the place depending who you listen to lol


----------



## stainlessman

The weatherman said 5"-9" here in southern Maine with a foot up north...
Mounted my Boss 7.6' on my new 2015 F150 for the first time today. I only plow two family members and my business. I've always plowed with F150 Fords. We'll see how the new 2015 does plowing.


----------



## hbrady

Should be a good time with 1/4'' of ice frosting. As much as I bi*ched about last winter it's about time winter showed up, even if it's only for 36 hours.


----------



## Fhawk52

It started here in Meredith at midnight


----------



## stainlessman

5:30 AM here in Kezar Falls....18*f and 2" on the ground....snowing like crazy. Weather shows icing in Kittery/Portsmouth.


----------



## mercer_me

Started snowing around 4:30 in Belgrade and there is a little over an inch on the ground now.


----------



## plowguy43

Well I was up until 9pm last night finally mounting up the plow on my truck. Thankfully it was simply reinstalling bolts into the previously drilled holes (already had a Fisher on it before). The sway bars were a slight pain but other than that went on smooth. Then when nothing happened with the plow hooked up, I realized the Positive/Negative connections weren't connected. The passenger battery Positive Post was really cruddy, knocked it loose and connected the plow - Plow started working but truck wouldn't crank. Thought I killed the batteries (truck was off so I don't know why I thought that), put them on a charger and looked over all connections for a good 2 hours. Found that the crud I knocked loose made a bad connection for the truck - removed, sprayed with brake cleaner, sanded the connections, re-connected and she fired right up - better than she had ever before actually.

Used the plow this morning and its beautiful. The Flared wings really keep the snow in front or to the side of the truck without letting it come up and over hitting the windshield. Just need to add some weight to the bed and we'll be good for the winter.


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;2075967 said:


> It's December 17th and I still have yet to install my pushplates on my truck. With 50 degree temps in the forecast, at least my hands won't be numb while I do it.


And that, ladies and gentlemen is why I love miners


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;2084365 said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen is why I love miners


Yeah....my hands were definitely numb


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43;2084411 said:


> Yeah....my hands were definitely numb


Lol I bet. Meant to say mainers. Snowing hard now.


----------



## TMLGC

Thankfully storm happened during a week day. Plow would not move and of course stuck while it was down during my 2nd driveway. Left it there and went to Weirs, my older joystick has a bad wire that came out of the connector, advised could not really fix it, some other wires were not far behind,,,so I got a Fish Stik as they said it was basically same price. People that that are into plowing whenever they see my truck can't believe I still use the joystick lol. Will take some getting used to. Thankfully easy plug and play fix.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not sure exactly how much we got but my guess was 8-10" by the time it was all said and done. The main part came through Tuesday and Tuesday night, then we got another ~1-1.5" during the day yesterday which was followed by rain and freezing rain. Did all my stuff once, then a few picky ones this a.m, and helped some buddies scrape parking lots and salt this a.m.


----------



## stainlessman

Here in southern Maine(Sebago area) we got a measured 6" , then some ice over night. 40*'s here today with lots of melting. It looks like Monday night -10* below. Welcome Winter finally.


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;2084294 said:


> Well I was up until 9pm last night finally mounting up the plow on my truck. Thankfully it was simply reinstalling bolts into the previously drilled holes (already had a Fisher on it before). The sway bars were a slight pain but other than that went on smooth. Then when nothing happened with the plow hooked up, I realized the Positive/Negative connections weren't connected. The passenger battery Positive Post was really cruddy, knocked it loose and connected the plow - Plow started working but truck wouldn't crank. Thought I killed the batteries (truck was off so I don't know why I thought that), put them on a charger and looked over all connections for a good 2 hours. Found that the crud I knocked loose made a bad connection for the truck - removed, sprayed with brake cleaner, sanded the connections, re-connected and she fired right up - better than she had ever before actually.
> 
> Used the plow this morning and its beautiful. The Flared wings really keep the snow in front or to the side of the truck without letting it come up and over hitting the windshield. Just need to add some weight to the bed and we'll be good for the winter.


Should of called me bro, I would of given you a hand man.


----------



## plowguy43

I almost did when the plow didn't work. The push plates were no big deal, holes were already drilled so it was a quick bolt up and go. The wiring I was nervous about but thankfully figured it out. I actually saw you in Windham with a new spreader on the trailer. You wait till last minute as well?


----------



## RepoMan207

plowguy43;2088163 said:


> I almost did when the plow didn't work. The push plates were no big deal, holes were already drilled so it was a quick bolt up and go. The wiring I was nervous about but thankfully figured it out. I actually saw you in Windham with a new spreader on the trailer. You wait till last minute as well?


Lol, yeah, you could say that. Moss & I didn't even assemble new plows until like the 19th. I replaced the sander harness on my truck the day off the storm. I'm a slackahhh!

Garage with heat man, need I say I more...


----------



## GMCHD plower

The more of them I get the more I'm starting to this Bobby is really on to something with all the day after the storm plowing. I really enjoy doing them since their stress free.


----------



## allagashpm

Oh yeah they are good to have. I've got about 25 it's nice to do them the next day when your brain is a bit fresher.


----------



## unhcp

more storms this weekend i hope!


----------



## allagashpm

I don't think this weekend will amount to much unfortunately. What I'm seeing the temps will be too high even for anything to even freeze over night. 
I hope if we do get rain it freezes so I can at least do a round of sanding. 
Sounds like next week has a good possibility of 2 storms but we will see.
They're watching the 11th-13th and 16th-18th. 

If nothing else I hope things start freezing up, I wanna go fishing!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;2088791 said:


> I don't think this weekend will amount to much unfortunately. What I'm seeing the temps will be too high even for anything to even freeze over night.
> I hope if we do get rain it freezes so I can at least do a round of sanding.
> Sounds like next week has a good possibility of 2 storms but we will see.
> They're watching the 11th-13th and 16th-18th.
> 
> If nothing else I hope things start freezing up, I wanna go fishing!


Yes, great point. Hello folks, haven't been on in awhile - just been busy and not much snow to worry about anyways. Picked up another truck today which will be our 4th plow - no we just need some snow to help pay for it. We'll be going through it tomorrow setting it up the way we want, wiring up a sander etc. I'll try to grab a few pictures. Glad to see everyone made it through the summer just fine and still in business! Cheers!

Jason


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;2089745 said:


> Yes, great point. Hello folks, haven't been on in awhile - just been busy and not much snow to worry about anyways. Picked up another truck today which will be our 4th plow - no we just need some snow to help pay for it. We'll be going through it tomorrow setting it up the way we want, wiring up a sander etc. I'll try to grab a few pictures. Glad to see everyone made it through the summer just fine and still in business! Cheers!
> 
> Jason


What did you pick up for a 4th truck? Hopefully things pick up I'm getting tired of sitting around the house lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya, I know. I got a lot of paperwork to get caught up on, and a lot of prepwork for the coming summer, but other than that I'm just trying to keep up with the little one now - whole new experience! hahha. Can't wait to have enough ice to put the shack out and take him fishing. I do need to repair one of the ski runners on it - glad I thought of that now.

The truck is an 05 F250 with upgraded parts which pretty much make it an F350. Really good shape - and fisher v plow with a the powerstroke diesel - it was a fleet truck and maintained well - looks a LOT like the other F350 that Russell drives, so that's nice to have them match a little bit. =D Swing over sometime if you get bored, Dale.


----------



## PlowMan03

Sweet. Sounds like a good truck to add to the fleet. I'm sure who ever drives it this winter will like the power of the diesel when pushing snow. Yea I will have to swing by when I get bored.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So it's an ez V plow but as soon as we plugged in the power it was constantly trying to retract the right wing .....all the buttons work correctly but as soon as you let up the right wing would be constantly trying to come back .... even with the controller turned off it still was constantly powering the right wing backwards...within a minute the negative wire had melted on the truck side so I immediately unplugged it.... any ideas? All you Fisher gurus out there


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower;2088330 said:


> The more of them I get the more I'm starting to this Bobby is really on to something with all the day after the storm plowing. I really enjoy doing them since their stress free.


Sooooo much better. Roads are nice and clear so you can drive normal speeds, no waiting for cars to move, no running out at crazy hours of the day, no multiple trips for clean ups, no people walking out to "talk" for an hour when you have other driveways to get done.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So I got an appointment to get the plow looked at, since I'm not that great at solving electrical issues, but the soonest they could get me in is a week from today. I'd like it done sooner in case we get that storm next week, so I've done a little research and testing with the multimeter - I think either the motor solenoid is shot or else the isolation module is toast. I'll try a new solenoid first today then see if I can find a new module (or used) to get me by this week at least.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

My guess is relay, from my understanding if the module was bad it would do nothing but I may be wrong.

Our new truck just came back from the dealer, apparently when they hooked up the sander they disconnected a ground and never hooked it back up lol.

Hopefully yours is something dumb as well, definitely gets frustrating chasing wires.


----------



## PlowMan03

Hopefully you get your problem figured out Jason. If you would like I can give you the number to a guy that is good with wiring problems.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thanks guys! So after some more testing and installing a new motor solenoid, I called a few guys I know in the area with the same plow, and they let me run some tests on their plows. Come to find out the fishstik is messed up. As soon as you plug it into the cab harness (even if the controller is turned off) it trips the solenoid and tries to retract the passenger side wing non-stop. So, quick call to nearest dealer - yup, the most expensive controller Fisher makes....480 friggin dollars!! WTH?? You know some guy in China got $7.19 to make it. Oh well, at least we figured it out on our own and didn't have to pay the dealer's $90/hr labor....hahhaa. I'm glad the isolation module is fine and on the flip side, we now have a backup solenoid =).


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I didn't see any relays, Chris - that's what I was looking for between the controller and the module at first. Or did you mean the solenoid?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

On the good side, I learned a fair amount in reading online. I guess this is last plow they made with the solenoid on the truck side - the xv and xv2 both have the solenoid on the plow side as I understand it, so in that case the wires to the grill are constantly hot.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I was thinking plow side, good thing you ruled that out with the other plow 

We always stock spare fishstiks, we had a problem where we lost a truck during a storm because the fishstik crapped out.

Glad you figured it out, just got back from salting, roads and a few lots were a mess.


----------



## unhcp

Need a controller ?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes.....the round 10 pin fish stick for ezv. If you have a used one I'll pay you to ship it.....kinda like to have it for this storm on Wed. Otherwise my dealer has one......just can't believe how much they charge. it's just a small computer board in them. I could buy a new laptop for less money. Hahaha


----------



## unhcp

ah I dont have any ez v controllers sorry, I am sure if you posted in the sale section someone will have one


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Okay, thanks anyway for the offer! I'll go over grab a new one on Monday.


----------



## bigbadbrad

LawnsInOrder;2092150 said:


> Okay, thanks anyway for the offer! I'll go over grab a new one on Monday.


i think I might have one. I will check tomorrow round ten pin you said right?


----------



## plowguy43

Sounds like some pushable snow in the next few days. Fingers crossed


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So my dealer felt bad for me (first time ever) and cut me a little break on the price of the ezv fishstick - only $405. lol It seems to be working fine now - glad we were able to fix it ourselves and learned a little along the way. What a mess, all the high winds tore the cover off of our salt/sand pile and then created a small pond in the middle where the tarps collapsed. Got a sub-pump and got rid of the water, then pulled all the sand out and mixed in MORE salt since we knew the rain had melted some of it away. Re-did the cover and back in business for the time being. Then we had to deal with a bad washout at one of the driveway entrances and helping a few neighbors with generators etc. Many people still without power and probably will be for another 24-36 hrs. 

Looks like they down graded this coming storm for coastal regions. I'll be happy to get at least 4+ inches - need to get this new truck paid for =).

Jason


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like a decent little storm coming for inland places, then "possibly" something this weekend.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;2091086 said:


> Our new truck just came back from the dealer, apparently when they hooked up the sander they disconnected a ground and never hooked it back up lol.


What's the new truck?


----------



## PlowMan03

Just got my power back an hour ago. Been in the dark since 6 pm Sunday night. Still have alot of water drained off but I think I will wait before I get rid of it, never know it could go out tomorrow for all I know lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;2093811 said:


> What's the new truck?


08 F350 XLT

Had 45k on it and came with an 8' 6" V. I wish the plow was bigger but overall really happy with it so far Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Going to go put my plow on my pickup and fuel up. Sounds like it's going to be a long night. Hopefully all the equipment runs well. Good luck to all you guys tonight and stay safe.


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;2093990 said:


> 08 F350 XLT
> 
> Had 45k on it and came with an 8' 6" V. I wish the plow was bigger but overall really happy with it so far Thumbs Up


Truck looks great. I like that Ford shade of blue


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC;2094100 said:


> Truck looks great. I like that Ford shade of blue


I agree! Blue jeans they call it. 
Is that a 6.4?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Thanks guys, yeah it's a powerstroke


----------



## TMLGC

Got a whole 1/4" before it changed over to rain. The porch and vehicles almost clear now.


----------



## hbrady

That was a pretty deep 3'' for me in Windham.. more like 8  Any of you guys in Maine know someone looking to add a truck or replace a truck? I haven't had this truck long but it's my daily driver and I really need a 3/4 ton. This truck hauls my camper but taking two vehicles on long trips is a real drag.

https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5393889179.html

It's literally like new and my wife isn't too happy I've put so much money into it and now we are selling it


----------



## plowguy43

Got 10" up in my neck of the woods, light easy to push snow. Interested in seeing what this weekend will bring.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We got about 2" here. Did the commercials and then some salt/sand - fair amount of frozen slush and ice.


----------



## allagashpm

In freeport I had 6-8 of mashed potatoes. 
Brunswick 4-6
Harpswell .5-8
Wicked weird storm did a ton of sanding cuz under the snow was slush and it was freezing up. 
I did a full push which was nice.
This weekend seems like they've scaled down, but are talking about Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We got probably 4-5" here, not exactly sure, couldn't measure anywhere. One mishap I had was my headlights on the DXT wiggled out of adjustment, couldn't figure out what caused it, simply was the bolts for the crossbar loosened up a little bit and let it wiggle down. The second mishap was I somehow picked up a 16 penny nail in my tire. Looks like I'll be buying a new tire tomorrow since it was in the sidewall.


----------



## PlowMan03

Last year I picked up a small bolt somewhere in my travels, still had a washer on it too didn't make a very good stud for grip lol


----------



## unhcp

Besides this weekend, Monday could be interesting


----------



## LawnsInOrder

unhcp;2095931 said:


> Besides this weekend, Monday could be interesting


1-3 inches tomorrow and chance of snow shower on Monday


----------



## allagashpm

I'm hearing 3-6 Monday possible. Tomorrow sounds like a mess of mix.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Where are you hearing 3-6 Monday and for what areas?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

GMCHD plower;2096073 said:


> Where are you hearing 3-6 Monday and for what areas?


Curious as well, just heard flurries.


----------



## allagashpm

THE WEATHER PROS

9:48am Friday

Rob Guarino

On Call Today

609-254-4487

==========

DISCUSSION

We have a mixed bag of weather tomorrow with SALTING a yes but the sleet with some snow and rain may keep totals near or under 1" on the surfaces as temps rise to 34-36 on Saturday. Colder air Saturday night will require salting as snow showers keep things slippery. A bigger storm will impact the area Monday afternoon into the night with a 3-6" snow event possible.

==========

OVERNIGHT

Wet Snow/Rain

Starts 3-5am

LOWS 29-31

SALTING YES

We could see a coating of snow by daybreak due to colder surfaces overnight

==========

SATURDAY

AM Mix Snow/Rain

PM Periods of Sleet/Snow

TEMP: 34-36

SALTING YES

ACCUM: Coating to 1"

==========

SAT NIGHT

Snow Showers

ACCUM: Coating to 1"

TEMPS 24-26

SALTING YES

==========

SUNDAY

Sunny 33-34

==========

SUNDAY OVERNIGHT

Snow Showers

LOWS 18-20

Coating Possible

LOWS 18-20

==========

MONDAY 

Periods of Snow

Chance 70%

ACCUM: 3-6"

HIGHS 25-27

==========

MON NIGHT 

Snow Showers

LOWS 10-12

==========

TUES TO THURS

Dry and Cold

HIGHS 22-28


----------



## allagashpm

Take it with a grain of salt but they're pretty good. They send me updates when the local new stations won't say anything until the morning of the storm practically
Now the national weat her service is calling for 3-6 tomorrow. 
Who the hell knows


----------



## Grump1

Well, looking at 3 for 3 with my Xv2... had some type of problem 3 years in a row now. 
It's a great plow, when it's working... but with the gremlins that keep popping up, I have a hard time trusting it to be reliable. 
The Latest Issue Is That The Pump Is sticking on when I lift , Or Even Angle. It stays on after letting go of the control button, for 15 to 30 seconds , causing it to jam all the way up or angled. I almost had to jump out and unhook the harness, as was afraid was going to burn the pump out! (Stays running even with key removed from the ignition.)
Any one else have this or similar happen? 
Best part is now it's on the 3rd season it's not under warranty. .. great.


----------



## Maine_Train

Ack; 1-3" sounded bad enough. 

I went through the annual battle trying to get my plow on the truck today. It was not pretty. I managed to keep the bad language muffled somewhat. (For the neighbors' sake.) :realmad:
Now that I know how I messed it up, I'll try again Saturday.


----------



## hbrady

Got up and thought we only got a little rain shower in Windham but then I let the dog out the deck door. Remember Bambi's first trip on ice? That's what it looked like. Nasty, I hope the town trucks are out treating the roads. If this changes to snow plowing is going to interesting.


----------



## allagashpm

Oh yeah its slicker than hell out right now. Going to go sand in a little bit


----------



## LawnsInOrder

@ Grump1....sounds like either a solenoid sticking or the controller acting up. ...see if you can borrow someone else's controller sometime to test it.


----------



## mercer_me

I sanded my roads once. Now I'm just waiting for the snow to build up so I can plow.


----------



## Grump1

LawnsInOrder;2096329 said:


> @ Grump1....sounds like either a solenoid sticking or the controller acting up. ...see if you can borrow someone else's controller sometime to test it.


 Hey thanks for the reply! 
That's what I was thinking as well... so I called up to Bangor Equipment and they put a tech on the phone to talk to! 
I told him what it was doing and he said he would start with the solenoid, and see if that takes care of it. 
( I like that answer better than tearing unto the reservoir to inspect the pickup screen...)
As luck would have it , my buddy was in town, ran to Napa and delivered me a new solenoid! $23
I did have to take the plow back off the truck  to get to it, as it's located on the rear of the pump assembly. 
From there it was just a matter of 4 wires and 2 retaining bolts. By the time the new part arrived, I had the old one removed. Swapped them out and slapped her back together, mounted back on the tin ship, and like a Christmas miracle, she works! Haha.
It was intermittent and unpredictable when it would stick before, so I am not 100% certain yet that is the fix... but it is working for now. Fingers crossed. 
And people think when they see you make a few passes in their yard, that's the work, well, not exactly. That's the fun part! All the maintenance and up keep , stressing out all night if things are going to stay working lol, that's the real work!

I am liking the looks of this 1 to 3 inches they called for lol! Pretty white and fuzzy out there right now!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

YAY...glad you got it fixed (we hope) =D. Ya we got at least 3 right now and coming down hard. Glad that freezing rain didn't last long.

Ya, about your comment on the "hard work" part. How about when you are there spreading salt or sand for like 1.5 minutes and they are shocked at what you charge, forget about stockpiling, keeping the finicky sanders all thawed out and running smoothly, keeping the salt and sand covered and as dry as possible, it never ends! =D


----------



## Grump1

Well looks like we ended up in the 7 to 8 inch range for snow here along the mid coast! 
So nice to not have ended up with the amount of rain and freezing rain they called for!
And knock on wood... that's all I can say about some other... things lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Well we had one truck break down near the end of his route. The plow issue that we thought we had fixed seems to have come back from time to time. Then the pump ran so much that it ran both batteries low on the truck and it stalled out. We unplugged everything and let it sit for an hour and it started right up. Got it back to the shop. ...Looks like this wiring issue is beyond me and will have to be looked at by the dealer. Other than that pretty smooth little storm. ...so glad the rain held off


----------



## Maine_Train

It seems like sometimes early/late in the season, rain can wash away the snow, but most of the time it just adds to the [email protected]#$%^&*! mess. I don't think we got 7-8" here (central Lincoln County), but I was happy to get the plow on the truck. 
Now if I can just get the blowers started . . . 

I haven't checked any weather sites today. Anyone heard what Monday is supposed to bring? I saw something about a major storm coming, that's supposed to affect from VA to MA, but that might be later in the month.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sounds like Monday is simply some snow showers and maybe some slight accumulation, but not much. Sounds like next weekend may be worth paying attention to however.


----------



## allagashpm

We got a good 6 inches. Started as ice switched early to snow. Never got above 30. Another full push in the same week, gotta love it. 
The comment about sanding cracked me up. They complain unless it's not done then your phone won't stop ringing. 
Hope tomorrow isn't too much, I've been hearing rumors about a good storm on Friday.


----------



## JSutter101

At work we've been pretty busy here in the Portland area over the last few weeks. This storm we lost a sander and plow. The plow will be an easy fix, need a new lift arm. The sander probably needs a new gear box. Last storm the truck I was in lost a hose for the trans cooler after the first business we did. Thankfully one of our guys started early and I got to take his truck shortly after. We also recently returned a new all electric Steelcaster that kept jamming up, even when kept inside. I don't think we got a chance to use it once.



Grump1;2096475 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply!
> That's what I was thinking as well...
> From there it was just a matter of 4 wires and 2 retaining bolts. By the time the new part arrived, I had the old one removed. Swapped them out and slapped her back together, mounted back on the tin ship, and like a Christmas miracle, she works! Haha.


Check all of the connections. I had the same issue on my personal truck because where I grounded the solenoid to the chassis was not a good solid ground. It welded the contacts in the solenoid because it was arching. All has been good since.


----------



## TMLGC

May squeeze a plow out tomorrow it depends if one of those inverted troughs sets up. Saying 1-3 possible on southern coast tomorrow, depending on if or where the small band sets up mabye 3-4" locally.

Almost everything at this time is showing a large snow storm possible for Saturday.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Any of you guys use anything other than typical weather stations for looking at forecasts? I have one place I view a GFS weather model at, but that is about it.


----------



## Grump1

GMCHD plower;2097272 said:


> Any of you guys use anything other than typical weather stations for looking at foreca7sts? I have one place I view a GFS weather model at, but that is about it.


 I use the Maine Harbors site. It's a computer generated forecast, so takes a bit of time to translate the info to what we end up with for weather.
More than that, I look At the water vapor loop, in the satellite images, which shows really well how the precipitation is moving. That in combo with traditional radar, a bit of experience, and one can put together a good idea of snowfall rates and duration.
As far as long range predictions, I don't bother to try and decipher that until 2 or 3 days out!


----------



## Grump1

A first for me with this storm... ended up with a terrible flu bug a lil more than halfway through my route. 
Out of commission, laying on the bathroom floor for the remainder of the night. Hoped to be feeling better and b back at it by 4 a.m. but that wasn't going to happen. 
My father was busy with his route, and my buddy busy with his, but he did save a new money maker driveway I had just picked up last week. 
Now the wife is down for t h e count with the same thing I had, and my father called , in same condition as well. No fun! 
Luck was a,Sunday, not to many customers had to get out for work.


----------



## MSS Mow

Several hours into the storm Saturday I lost the brakes on one of my trucks so I had to plow two routes with one truck. Luckily it was the weekend. Other than being down a truck, this was the perfect storm really. 6-8" of fluffy snow (yes, it started as freezing rain, but turned to snow quickly) on a Saturday. Quick hitting (only about 10 hours of precip). Done around 6pm so no one on the road all evening while we're cleaning up. I wish they were all this simple.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Just out of curiosity, how long do you guys try to plan a route to take per truck? 6 hrs? 8 hrs? I know we try to maximize the work that each truck can do but there comes a point where customers will start complaining. Personally, I've tried to shoot for 6 hr cleanup after storm is over and then the commercials we plow with the storm, then there's some other snowblowing jobs, but 6-8 hrs to get through the route seems good. Anywhere from 25-35 accounts.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I along with most of my friends try to be able to run through all accounts during a storm within a 6-7hr window, that puts most of us at 7-9hrs to cleanup everything by the time you shovel, cleanup the ends etc


----------



## allagashpm

For weather I do a lot of reading and try to pay attention to different weather trends. I check 4 or 5 different forecasts, and get those text messages I posted from the weather pros. 
I did a free trial then when that ran out they just never took me off the list so I still get them. 

For route time my entire route takes me 10-12 hours depending on how much snow we got and if I'm plowing during the day or night. 
I have about 50 total, almost half are empty houses. 
So to get everyone that's home at least opened up takes me 4-6 hours. 
Sometimes I just bust them open then go back later to clean up. 

This works for me.because I can still add more driveways if they're in the right area and just push my empty properties back to the next day or whatever.


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;2097750 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long do you guys try to plan a route to take per truck? 6 hrs? 8 hrs? I know we try to maximize the work that each truck can do but there comes a point where customers will start complaining. Personally, I've tried to shoot for 6 hr cleanup after storm is over and then the commercials we plow with the storm, then there's some other snowblowing jobs, but 6-8 hrs to get through the route seems good. Anywhere from 25-35 accounts.


Depending on the amount of snow, I try to keep my route at about 6 hours for one complete run through. Of course we always have to go back around to cleanup once cars are moved, etc. I can do a quick run through all of my commercial lots in about 2 hours, which is where I like to keep those as all those day time storms you can't leave them for much more than that.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We're a little different because we have crews dedicated to sites. Depending on timing/conditions we average 4.5 hours for a cleanup after a 4" storm.

Finally got to try the v that came with the new truck and I'm fairly disappointed with it. I'm sure on driveways it shines but on commercial lots it's really inefficient. Not being able to sweep corners in scoop or curl in the leading edge while windrowing started to get to me after a while.

I guess I'm just spoiled after using an xls the past two seasons


----------



## Grump1

Sounds like they may have scared that 'big' weekend storm out to sea with all the blah blah blah about it. 
4 or 5 inches of fluff would b fine with me!


----------



## PlowMan03

Hopefully it changes. I wouldn't mind pushing around a foot of powder for a change.


----------



## hbrady

Looks like they are all saying snow showers and < 1". Mid Atlantic may get clobbered.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

That figures....every time they hype one up, it goes out to sea. Ah well - one more before the end of the month WOULD be nice.

Okay, so it sounds like we are about right with the 6-8 hr cleanup after storm end. Thanks folks!

Jason


----------



## plowguy43

jrs.landscaping;2098280 said:


> We're a little different because we have crews dedicated to sites. Depending on timing/conditions we average 4.5 hours for a cleanup after a 4" storm.
> 
> Finally got to try the v that came with the new truck and I'm fairly disappointed with it. I'm sure on driveways it shines but on commercial lots it's really inefficient. Not being able to sweep corners in scoop or curl in the leading edge while windrowing started to get to me after a while.
> 
> I guess I'm just spoiled after using an xls the past two seasons


If you are not in full scoop you can angle the scoop a little. Also for windrowing, put one wing forward and the other angled back slightly. Will make the inside edge wider and allow a nice flow for the snow to roll off. I do this when widening my driveways or at mailboxes. For parking lots, the xls is king though


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Geez, you guys make me re-think all the v-plows. Love to try out an xls before I bought one though. I think I might put one in the budget for next season.


----------



## allagashpm

LawnsInOrder;2100732 said:


> Geez, you guys make me re-think all the v-plows. Love to try out an xls before I bought one though. I think I might put one in the budget for next season.


I know I would too. I realized I am usually windrowing or scoop like 98 percent of the time. However. ..when I actually need the v it saves the day especially with all the drifts


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;2100732 said:


> Geez, you guys make me re-think all the v-plows. Love to try out an xls before I bought one though. I think I might put one in the budget for next season.


As soon as Boss put out their expandable wing plow I will be getting one of them. But I will always keep at least one V as there are time we need them too. I would have gone Fisher or Western a long time ago but I don't have service available for them locally.


----------



## CLP

Seems weird to watch this storm on tv and not have to plow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

CLP;2101787 said:


> Seems weird to watch this storm on tv and not have to plow.


To funny me to ......Lol good luck


----------



## plowguy43

LawnsInOrder;2100732 said:


> Geez, you guys make me re-think all the v-plows. Love to try out an xls before I bought one though. I think I might put one in the budget for next season.


V's are great plows, but if you are plowing with the storm and have parking lots then you can't beat an XLS/Expandable plow.

They are just wider, have more control over the snow and contain it better. V's are great if you have drifting or plow after the storm like I do. Easy to put into V and bust through the town plow trucks snow banks.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

okay....that's good enough for me. I'm getting one next year! =D


----------



## unhcp

I have used both and I am just bias to the V plow i guess, but this topic has been covered a lot in these forums if you want more info just do a search

very good points on the comparison but here maybe a few things you didn't think about 9"6" XV2 vs XLS

cutting edges - XV2 edge is expensive but can be upgraded to 5/8 aftermarket which lasts longer and is cheaper than OEM, the XLS has a cheaper edge for sure and lasts longer, however the wings only have a urethane edge and they do not trip

Back dragging - XV2 has a more aggressive attack angle and scrapes better than the XLS, you can also buy the extra back drag kit for a XV2 for even better performance, I didnt have great luck with my XLS while back dragging

Blade Height - XV2 is 2 inches taller than the XLS in the middle and at the end it is 10 inches, which equals more snow carry and more rolling snow

Hydraulics - XV2 has a bigger lift ram the XLS, (this is probably going to change) it also has bigger angle rams, the XV2 rams are also instalock capable because they are double acting

Stacking - XV2 will stack higher than the XLS every time, does this matter? IDK, just means bigger and taller banks for more snow capacity

Wings - XLS has hydraulic wings which obviously make the plow great, however they are fragile, I bent mine on a loading dock when it was in straight mode and it never moved after that, thats was the last time I used it lol You can add wings to the XV2 and they just released a newer version and I think they trip now however that makes it a damn big plow

I currently run a xv2 but I have one lot I might run a xls on next year and just leave it in the storage yard

If that wasn't enough data are the specs on the plowing width at full angle

9'6" XV2
8' 6" full angle
8' 2" scoop
8' 7" full V
XLS
7' 2" retracted
9' expanded 
7' 11" windrow mode


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Awesome post and great info...thanks. We have 2 of the XV2s and they are great no doubt!


----------



## hbrady

1-3'' along the coast tomorrow... maybe. I may get my broom out tonight just to make sure it's ready to go. What a boring winter in Maine


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Heard a dusting to 1" except in the Lubec area who are looking at 1-3.


----------



## RepoMan207

jrs.landscaping;2105739 said:


> Heard a dusting to 1" except in the Lubec area who are looking at 1-3.


Pffft, not touching it, I don't care if it were 3", screw that, it'll be melted within 24 hours. Took the sander out and washed the plow, they're hibernating in the garage for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Lol, plows been off my truck for over a week.

So far a great winter.


----------



## RepoMan207

jrs.landscaping;2105769 said:


> Lol, plows been off my truck for over a week.
> 
> So far a great winter.


Indeed. Gotta love seasonals!

I prefer the snow cover & no mud, but oh well.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

RepoMan207;2105784 said:


> Indeed. Gotta love seasonals!
> 
> I prefer the snow cover & no mud, but oh well.


Agree about the no mud but beggers can't be choosers


----------



## 06Sierra

Anyone know how to save or email a video from Facebook? I came across a video of a V plow the town of Fort Fairfield used to have. I think he said it was 19 feet at the widest, 14' wide at the bottom and 7' high in the center. Probably close to 10' at the highest. Made by Frink. They mainly used it to open up roads and windrow fields parallel to the roads. Figure some of you might like to see the old beast! They haven't used the plow for years and I think they just sold it recently.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well, after seeing Will was ordering a rack it caught my attention, so I ended up ordering one as well, and threw an extra set of flood lights on it I had kicking around.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Well the passenger side one works. =D LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

LawnsInOrder;2105914 said:


> Well the passenger side one works. =D LOL


Lol, if your talking about my rack, the lights arent on in the picture, it just looks that way from the angle.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

haha....that's what I figured....looks nice.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;2105902 said:


> Well, after seeing Will was ordering a rack it caught my attention, so I ended up ordering one as well, and threw an extra set of flood lights on it I had kicking around.


I bought mine last spring, absolutely love it. Pricey though.

Did you bolt/screw those into the rack?


----------



## GMCHD plower

No, I made up some brackets from aluminium angle iron and U-bolted them, I have since added some rubber wrap around the rack to serve as a buffer between the angle iron and the rack so it doesn't chafe.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;2106070 said:


> No, I made up some brackets from aluminium angle iron and U-bolted them, I have since added some rubber wrap around the rack to serve as a buffer between the angle iron and the rack so it doesn't chafe.


You know those babies will go right in the side channel right?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;2106071 said:


> You know those babies will go right in the side channel right?


Yessir, I thought of doing it what way, but because of the size of the lights I didn't really want them sticking way out off the top or angled pieces, I have a couple tight doors I take my truck through semi often and anything above the roof line is pushing it. Plus with the lights mounted this way I can easily grab them and turn them where I want for shoveling at my vacant homes, helping with accidents in the ditch, etc


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;2106080 said:


> Yessir, I thought of doing it what way, but because of the size of the lights I didn't really want them sticking way out off the top or angled pieces, I have a couple tight doors I take my truck through semi often and anything above the roof line is pushing it. Plus with the lights mounted this way I can easily grab them and turn them where I want for shoveling at my vacant homes, helping with accidents in the ditch, etc


Those are huge for led...what's the lumen rating?


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;2106090 said:


> Those are huge for led...what's the lumen rating?


4100 a piece


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;2106095 said:


> 4100 a piece


Well then, remind me not to tailgate you!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So are those on a switch inside? We have some 3200 lu ones on switches and others are just wired into Rev light. They are awesome.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Lol, to be honest there are actually two sets of those lights on my truck, one set under the bumper, plus the set on the rack, and yes both sets are run to switches in the cab. I bought both sets from Rough Country and they send them with a wiring harness that includes an inline fuse and relay, plus a quick disconnect switch. The only thing is for most full size trucks you need to extend the leads for the lights, but thats easy.


----------



## allagashpm

That looks great. I will probably get one on my next truck. My headache rack now is good but the quality is lacking for sure. 
It's funny we went out with some friends last weekend and everyone is like oh you must be having a tough winter blah blah blah. 
Up till this week we had 1 inch less snow than last winter. The blizzard was this time last year but other than that really February was when we got slammed. 
I did some chipping the other day, ground was frozen when I started, by the time I was done I got stuck in the mud lol. 
I don't think I'll be doing anything for this little storm, sounds like ground temps will be too high for any thing to build up. 
Only problem with these mild temps is my customers can see the crap I tore up from the first storm where the ground wasnt frozen yet lol


----------



## TMLGC

Well I got the Walker out today and ran it for awhile Tomorrow should take care of any snow cover down here.


----------



## mercer_me

I put my Magnum on last week. Haven't had time to post any pictures of it. I was involved in a logging accident last week and as a result I'm shy a couple teeth and have another one that is cracked. Hoping to get the cracked one fixed ASAP because it hurts like hell. Then get the others fixed soon.


----------



## hbrady

mercer_me;2107989 said:


> I put my Magnum on last week. Haven't had time to post any pictures of it. I was involved in a logging accident last week and as a result I'm shy a couple teeth and have another one that is cracked. Hoping to get the cracked one fixed ASAP because it hurts like hell. Then get the others fixed soon.


Ouch, broken teeth hurt like a SOB, hope all is better now.


----------



## mercer_me

hbrady;2108514 said:


> Ouch, broken teeth hurt like a SOB, hope all is better now.


Just had a root canal and then they cemented the tooth back on. The other two teeth are broke off and they are going to cap them tomorrow.



Pics of my new Magnum.


----------



## hbrady

Holy horse sh*t that must have hurt. Rack looks good!


----------



## B80MACK

Sorry to hear about your mishap. Hope you get back to normal soon. It's hard to keep your tongue from rubbing the broken teeth isn't it! Good luck! Buddy from south of Boston


----------



## mercer_me

hbrady;2108670 said:


> Holy horse sh*t that must have hurt. Rack looks good!


It surprisingly didn't hurt initially but, after an hour or so the tooth that was still intact but cracked started to hurt like hell. The two that are broke right off have not hurt at all. There was a huge dental convention going on in Boston last week so, there weren't any dentist open. That's why I had to wait almost a week to get in to the dentist. After the root canal I had today I had instant pain relief.

Thanks! I love the rack, I should have bought it when I bought the truck.



B80MACK;2108677 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mishap. Hope you get back to normal soon. It's hard to keep your tongue from rubbing the broken teeth isn't it! Good luck! Buddy from south of Boston


Thanks! After tomorrow I'll be good to go. Not in any pain now so, I'm going to work a half day tomorrow. Can't wait to get back to work.


----------



## Dewey

Gosh Will that sux..... I broke one of my front teeth trying to put spring spacers in a buddy's coil springs years ago.... takes along time to get used to it....


----------



## mercer_me

Dewey;2108746 said:


> Gosh Will that sux..... I broke one of my front teeth trying to put spring spacers in a buddy's coil springs years ago.... takes along time to get used to it....


My buddy lost his front teeth and he said the caps broke off on him three times and they ended up grinding his teeth down more and putting a different type of cap and he hasn't had any trouble sense. I'm just glad that the pain from the cracked tooth is gone now, it was getting unbearable and I could hardly sleep last night. My Dad always told me working in the woods is dangerous and you never know whats going to happen and he is right.


----------



## allagashpm

Wow glad you're ok and that it wasn't worse. What happened?


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;2108796 said:


> Wow glad you're okay and that it wasn't worse. What happened?


Thanks! I was limbing a Beech tree and I didn't notice that the limb I was cutting off was up behind another tree so it had pressure on it and I just cut into it a little bit and flew back and hit me right in the mouth. When it hit me I fell over backwards and dropped the saw (thankfully the chain break did its job and the saw never hit me). I got up and my boss asked me if I was okay and I said yeah but, I think my teeth are gone. Luckily it wasn't worse than this.


----------



## hbrady

Looks like punxsutawney phil was wrong again, winter MAY just be getting started. Don't hold your breath but next Tues-Wed is looking interesting, 6-10 estimated right now. I just hope we get a good freeze between now and then.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hbrady;2109873 said:


> Looks like punxsutawney phil was wrong again, winter MAY just be getting started. Don't hold your breath but next Tues-Wed is looking interesting, 6-10 estimated right now. I just hope we get a good freeze between now and then.


So that's going to be the name for your new rig instead of gronk..lol


----------



## hbrady

DIRISHMAN;2109946 said:


> So that's going to be the name for your new rig instead of gronk..lol


 H E L L no  Oh wait .. forecast changed again.. now snow shower next week around ~1 :realmad: Maybe I'll give him a middle name 'Murphy' since Murphy's Law dictates new truck and V plow = no snow


----------



## GMCHD plower

I swear its something to do with when the met's start talking about these storms. The past few days its been showing a decent storm on the models, now that they started talking about it the models are tanking.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I stopped buying into their hype this year, Supposed to get 3-6" out of that blizzard and not a flake then a 2" and then switch to rain turns out to be 6.5" 

1 more month and we'll hopefully be doing callbacks and making payup and not as much  :laughing:


----------



## hbrady

In the words of Bob Marley ... It's BULL SH*T.


----------



## allagashpm

What are you guys hearing for tomorrow? I didn't know we were getting anything then I ran into a customer and he's like we'll I'll see you tomorrow. 
Huh?
Yeah they just said on the noon news 3-6?

Anyones guess at this point. 
Mercer sounds like you got lucky. Definitely dangerous work. Is that your uncles company too? 
I had my 441 mag bite me a couple years ago, 65 stiches in my hand.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm;2111162 said:


> What are you guys hearing for tomorrow? I didn't know we were getting anything then I ran into a customer and he's like we'll I'll see you tomorrow.
> Huh?
> Yeah they just said on the noon news 3-6?
> 
> Anyones guess at this point.
> Mercer sounds like you got lucky. Definitely dangerous work. Is that your uncles company too?
> I had my 441 mag bite me a couple years ago, 65 stiches in my hand.


Channel five just had an update around noon and said 528 for us on the coast but its going to be a holy mess because everything is so muddy


----------



## hbrady

2''-4'' in Greater Portland area.. guess I better get shoes on tonight.


----------



## RepoMan207

hbrady;2111201 said:


> 2''-4'' in Greater Portland area.. guess I better get shoes on tonight.


Pffft, no point, even with shoes you're going to plow more mud than snow. We'll see how that shakes out, but I doubt I'm plowing anything.

I took the wife to work this morning, I passed four street sweepers between Gorham and Portland... Talk about a waste of taxpayers money


----------



## allagashpm

RepoMan207;2111210 said:


> Pffft, no point, even with shoes you're going to plow more mud than snow. We'll see how that shakes out, but I doubt I'm plowing anything.
> 
> I took the wife to work this morning, I passed four street sweepers between Gorham and Portland... Talk about a waste of taxpayers money


What cracks me up is when I see them out repairing potholes a day before a storm. 
Yeah ok, that cold patch is gonna hold for 3-5 passes of a town plow. 
Yup gonna be a mess no question. Depending on totals I will probably just do my roads and steep drives, already can hear the complaints on my gravel drives. I had a guy ask me if i could mulch his beds the other day!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Definitely going to be a mess, I seriously hope they're wrong about 12-18" Monday, with close to freezing temps talk about a disastrous mess.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

How does a forecast go from .5" to 5" in under six hours?


----------



## RepoMan207

jrs.landscaping;2111328 said:


> How does a forecast go from .5" to 5" in under six hours?


Anythings possible, but my money is on it being hype.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'll be interested to see how this goes, the ground is awful warm, I'd be happy to get some more storms in the winter.


----------



## GMCHD plower

My vote however is if we do get plowable snow everyone gets some pictures.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower;2111386 said:


> My vote however is if we do get plowable snow everyone gets some pictures.


I think not, I don't need evidence of destruction lol.


----------



## mercer_me

When ever I have plans it snows. But, we will see what happens. I don't have the plow on my pickup.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207;2111441 said:


> I think not, I don't need evidence of destruction lol.


Scaredycat


----------



## hbrady

Mud shoes mounted


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Been snowing since around 345 and have about 1/4" on the ground. Hope it keeps at this rate got stuck in the mud at the shop so no plowing that this storm lol.


----------



## mercer_me

The radar shows it's snowing here but, I haven't seen any snow flakes yet.


----------



## TMLGC

jrs.landscaping;2111655 said:


> Been snowing since around 345 and have about 1/4" on the ground. Hope it keeps at this rate got stuck in the mud at the shop so no plowing that this storm lol.


I think after yesterday there is now zero frost in the ground most places except maybe in fully shaded areas. Snow rates currently much lighter than advertised in my area anyway.


----------



## hbrady

Yea, I had an oh sh*t moment last night when I realized my plow was on the lawn 10' off the driveway. I sunk in pretty good hooking it up. I hope this blows out to sea and the ground freezes before the next storm.


----------



## mercer_me

Snowing like hell here in Belgrade and on the radar it looks like it's going to for a while.


----------



## hbrady

Just used the new V for the first time, what a MESS!! Plowed up more dirt and grass than snow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

hbrady;2111901 said:


> Just used the new V for the first time, what a MESS!! Plowed up more dirt and grass than snow.


But how did the v work  lol

7" maybe more here, starting to wind down I hope, and yet another blown forecast..........


----------



## Dewey

10 " here.... mess to plow...


----------



## mercer_me

We got about five inches around here. I lost my headlights in the L9000 this morning and after a little searching I figured out that the brand new dimmer switch I put in two weeks ago **** the bed. Before it was all over with we ended up going to Traction, Oconners, and Motor Supply before we could find one. Then my bed chain broke with six yards of sand on. So, tomorrow we are going to shovel my hopper out and change the bed chain. Then tonight around 9:00 I was plowing my parents driveway and broke through the frost on their lawn and ended up in mud half way up one of my front tires. Had to wait about 20 minutes for my Dad to get home to pull me out. 

I tried out my boss's new 9' HD2 and I'm not that impressed with it. If you are plowing only paved surfaces it would be a great plow but, if your plowing gravel it sucks. It digs in 10 times worse than the regular HD and the trip is very violent.


----------



## hbrady

jrs.landscaping;2111960 said:


> But how did the v work  lol
> 
> 7" maybe more here, starting to wind down I hope, and yet another blown forecast..........


I like the V but this was not a good storm to get used to it and the fish stick. I actually prefer the joystick. Kept finding myself hitting the wrong button.


----------



## plowguy43

Takes a few storms to get used to the button placement. 

Was pretty happy with this storm, definitely need colder weather though. Hoping for more next week.

Gotta get some riding in this winter


----------



## unhcp

We had about 10 inches down here, thumping storm that came down hot and heavy, on to the next one Tuesday.


----------



## PlowMan03

Ended up with about a foot here in Sedgwick. I did pretty much all my driveways last night and let the last little bit freeze down to get a good base for the next storm. Would of been alot better if the temps dropped quicker the night before to get a decent freeze.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes what a mess..... if I had a dollar every time I was asked quote well can't you lift your blades some? I'd be richer than I was after the storm haha. With one guy on vacation we were a little short but we made it work..... long night! 

Hey I have a lead in the Belfast area that just came in if anyone knows anybody over there


----------



## allagashpm

Had 8-10 inches. I slid right off a driveway onto a customers yard. I was stuck for 20 minutes but some how got out. My bumper was literally touching her lawn that's how deep I was. Thank god the front tires were on her driveway still. 
I didn't have to sand my gravel roads that's for sure.
Other than that it went pretty well. Doing some roofs and cleanup tomorrow before Tuesday.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Thoughts on early week system?

I've heard everything from rain showers to 8"........

So maybe one forecast will be right this time lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

NWS saying 6" for us over 30 hr period. lol Just hope it freezes up first. Supposed to start Monday night.


----------



## RepoMan207

hbrady;2112260 said:


> I like the V but this was not a good storm to get used to it and the fish stick. I actually prefer the joystick. Kept finding myself hitting the wrong button.


You'll get use to it quick enough...that is if we get more snow.

You came from a straight blade right? I doubt you'd like the v blade joystick. Try staying with straight blade functions and just the top two buttons - scoop and vee to start out, they'll form to memory rather quickly.


----------



## hbrady

RepoMan207;2112985 said:


> You'll get use to it quick enough...that is if we get more snow.
> 
> You came from a straight blade right? I doubt you'd like the v blade joystick. Try staying with straight blade functions and just the top two buttons - scoop and vee to start out, they'll form to memory rather quickly.


Thanks, I'll get it eventually. My tenant (cranky old bugger) said yesterday 'That new V plow doesn't work as good as your straight blade huh'. Luckily I was under my truck wiring my backup camera so he couldn't see my expression. Plowing cement on top of mud just doesn't work well but people just can't comprehend that


----------



## LawnsInOrder

So folks, ever see something like this happen before? Not sure how it happened and if it hit a rock, why it didn't just trip instead. I think I'll see if the warranty will cover it. I can't imagine what might have caused it unless there was a hairline crack previously.


----------



## PlowMan03

There is a thread in the Fisher Plow forum of a guy that had the same problem with his XV breaking cutting edges as well. Hopefully warranty will go good for it, plow is roughly a year old right?


----------



## allagashpm

Wow that's crazy. I just read that thread this morning and figured he nailed something


----------



## RepoMan207

hbrady;2113546 said:


> Thanks, I'll get it eventually. My tenant (cranky old bugger) said yesterday 'That new V plow doesn't work as good as your straight blade huh'. Luckily I was under my truck wiring my backup camera so he couldn't see my expression. Plowing cement on top of mud just doesn't work well but people just can't comprehend that


Agreed. I had someone tell me I wasn't there enough this past storm? I'm like, to do what exactly... plow mud and tear up your lawn?? I'll get right on that! Thumbs Up

Is it just me or was the snow totals overly exaggerated on this last one? They're claiming we had like 10" in windham....I had my boy snapping pictures throughout the day of a ruler in the snow, I only saw that we got up to 6, and it quickly matted back down to 5" from saturation within an hour. Granted I had a few accounts that looked like it was slightly more, but I had some that were equally under that 5".


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;2113572 said:


> So folks, ever see something like this happen before? Not sure how it happened and if it hit a rock, why it didn't just trip instead. I think I'll see if the warranty will cover it. I can't imagine what might have caused it unless there was a hairline crack previously.


I wouldn't bother replacing it with OEM, call Jordan's equipment in portland, thicker edges, cheaper money!


----------



## hbrady

RepoMan207;2113676 said:


> Agreed. I had someone tell me I wasn't there enough this past storm? I'm like, to do what exactly... plow mud and tear up your lawn?? I'll get right on that! Thumbs Up
> 
> Is it just me or was the snow totals overly exaggerated on this last one? They're claiming we had like 10" in windham....I had my boy snapping pictures throughout the day of a ruler in the snow, I only saw that we got up to 6, and it quickly matted back down to 5" from saturation within an hour. Granted I had a few accounts that looked like it was slightly more, but I had some that were equally under that 5".


It sure felt like more than 6'' but that's what we had. Light and fluffy on the way and the ground is nice and firm now. That will be fun, plowing over frozen ruts 

Spent 8 minutes trying to get my 'minute mount' on the truck this AM. The caps on plugs were slid on when warm and damp but they were stiff as July wedding pri*ks this morning, had to pry off with screwdriver. Then my jack, being on a nice slippery 2x10 made my whole head lean forward, had to fiddle with it to get it to stay at correct angle. Then, since I must be special or something, I can never drive up at exact angle I dismounted so getting pins to engage was maddening. Pushing the head on that 1,000+ lb V or trying to do anything with brute force is less than fun :realmad: Hopefully I'll get better at that too


----------



## hbrady

LawnsInOrder;2113572 said:


> So folks, ever see something like this happen before? Not sure how it happened and if it hit a rock, why it didn't just trip instead. I think I'll see if the warranty will cover it. I can't imagine what might have caused it unless there was a hairline crack previously.


I'd have to agree with what folks are saying in the Fisher forum, crappy steel and Fisher should replace no questions. Hopefully your dealer agrees


----------



## RepoMan207

hbrady;2113705 said:


> It sure felt like more than 6'' but that's what we had. Light and fluffy on the way and the ground is nice and firm now. That will be fun, plowing over frozen ruts
> 
> Spent 8 minutes trying to get my 'minute mount' on the truck this AM. The caps on plugs were slid on when warm and damp but they were stiff as July wedding pri*ks this morning, had to pry off with screwdriver. Then my jack, being on a nice slippery 2x10 made my whole head lean forward, had to fiddle with it to get it to stay at correct angle. Then, since I must be special or something, I can never drive up at exact angle I dismounted so getting pins to engage was maddening. Pushing the head on that 1,000+ lb V or trying to do anything with brute force is less than fun :realmad: Hopefully I'll get better at that too


Been there done that. I have me a garage now, plow is on wheelies between storms, and unhooked just outside the door pre and post storm (can't fit truck w/sander & plow into garage unfortunately), back out of it without touching wheel, and drive straight in without toching wheel.

Best thing for driveway warriors is to eyeball it the best you can, get out 6-10 feet back, check relation, and then again at about impact for final alignment. I've had my fair share of fits getting it on, something so simple can get out of hand real quick with frustration and anger involved. :realmad: Park against a snowbank too, just a few feet back with a small snow buffer on the ground, if you're slightly off, it'll straighten itself out as you drive into it.

On the headgear, make sure your lift arm is completely depressed when unhooking, and when mounting it, try pushing from in front of the blade, not standing between the headgear and blade.


----------



## mercer_me

The only time I'll take my MM2 off outside is if it's only a day or two at the most and the forecast has to be cold. It's a pain in the a$$ for me but, 99% of the time I leave it in my parents garage and it goes on slicker that sh!t every time. I need to build a garage or even just a small cement pad so, I can keep it at my house.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Been snowing since one and I think we have about an inch

It does take a bit to get used to the extra functions, after getting used to them I don't miss the joystick controllers at all.


----------



## mercer_me

Started snowing in Belgrade around 5:00. There is a coating on the ground now and we have sanded the roads once.


----------



## Grump1

The stock cutting edgeon the Xv2 is like 3/8 thick, (the outer sections anyway) that's not much. 
Looks like the far edges are worn harder than the rest. No shoes? The edges get alot of pressure , and shoes help with that.
Like the other fella mentioned, why go with a stock replacement prone to the same problem? I think the replacement steel is all 1/2 inch thick anyway. Heavier, but should hold up better.
My buddy just put brand new 1/2 inch cutting edge on his 2 seasons old Xv2... let's just say he was having a tough time with the soft ground!
We keep having the trip edge fill with gravel, and that holds it at an even worse angle. The blade is almost straight up and down anyway, and cuts in like a chisel!
Working on 3 inches plus down east. Started around 2 pm, very fine snow, but has since filled in with some decent sized flakes. 
Glad to get 6 to 10 inches , rather than get a direct hit slam dunk of like 20 inches!


----------



## allagashpm

We've got 2 or 3 here in freeport, hard to say i live in a friggin wind tunnel basically, some spots are bare ground . Started around 1. 
Probably going out around 2 to open everything up then once it's all stopped I'll go out again.


----------



## Grump1

allagashpm;2113959 said:


> We've got 2 or 3 here in freeport, hard to say i live in a friggin wind tunnel basically, some spots are bare ground . Started around 1.
> Probably going out around 2 to open everything up then once it's all stopped I'll go out again.


Yeah, I was thinking of starting around 2 or 3 a.m. but I don't really want to have to do anything twice. Guess we'll just have to see what happens.
With 30 drives, probably about 1/3, to 1/2 the people will need to get out early for work, so I want to get a jump on those.
I am curious if there will be school here tomorrow?? Almost think they will have it, where this snow is so dry, and seems like the road crews should be able to keep up with it?


----------



## hbrady

I'll be snoozing until 0430, a whole 1.5'' here.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ok folks now for the next dilemma I was just out plowing and broke a hose on the front driver side angle cylinder totally out of commission. Any thoughts or am I just screwed until the stores open up in the morning?


----------



## hbrady

Yikes, where are you? I have spares but I'm hitting rack soon


----------



## LawnsInOrder

hbrady;2114002 said:


> Yikes, where are you? I have spares but I'm hitting rack soon[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm over near Ellsworth too far away from you buddy but thanks for the offer trying to figure a way to MacGyver it at least 4-6 hours


----------



## hbrady

LawnsInOrder;2114005 said:


> hbrady;2114002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, where are you? I have spares but I'm hitting rack soon[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm over near Ellsworth too far away from you buddy but thanks for the offer trying to figure a way to MacGyver it at least 4-6 hours
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## hbrady

hbrady;2114007 said:


> LawnsInOrder;2114005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my iPhone is having issues, good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## Grump1

LawnsInOrder;2114005 said:


> hbrady;2114002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, where are you? I have spares but I'm hitting rack soon[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm over near Ellsworth too far away from you buddy but thanks for the offer trying to figure a way to MacGyver it at least 4-6 hours
> 
> 
> 
> What is it for a plow? I have an extra supply and return hose all made up for the Xv2... and I'm not to far from ya... can't remember what they cost, maybe $50 or $60 for the pair? Napa can have em ready in less than 15 minutes in the a.m.
> 
> If you don't get it repaired until like 8 a.m. is it going to totally screw your route up?
> 
> What say ye!?
> If it will help ya out let me know and they are yours guy. I can run up to the shop and grab them to be 100% , if you want ride down to fantasy island and pick them up let me know
Click to expand...


----------



## Grump1

Looks like west of Penobscot bay it may be adding up , but we have been in a big dry slot here for past hour or more. Heaviest snowfall from 9 pm to 4 a.m...? Not sure about that for here, going to be just barely enough to hit everyone on the route.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Grump1;2114010 said:


> LawnsInOrder;2114005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it for a plow? I have an extra supply and return hose all made up for the Xv2... and I'm not to far from ya... can't remember what they cost, maybe $50 or $60 for the pair? Napa can have em ready in less than 15 minutes in the a.m.
> 
> If you don't get it repaired until like 8 a.m. is it going to totally screw your route up?
> 
> What say ye!?
> If it will help ya out let me know and they are yours guy. I can run up to the shop and grab them to be 100% , if you want ride down to fantasy island and pick them up let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. ..thanks so much but I made some calls to my local neighbor friends and one guy made one right up from scratch! ! Wicked cool. ...pays to help out others. ..I knew I'd need help sooner or later. ..
Click to expand...


----------



## Grump1

LawnsInOrder;2114034 said:


> Grump1;2114010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. ..thanks so much but I made some calls to my local neighbor friends and one guy made one right up from scratch! ! Wicked cool. ...pays to help out others. ..I knew I'd need help sooner or later. ..
> 
> 
> 
> That helps! Good luck, and take it easy for the rest of the storm ! Haha! Guy almost has to have an entire parts department in house to keep things going!
> 
> Could you tell why the hose failed? Was it chaffing on something, or split near the end fitting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Grump1

Ah, shoot, stayed up to late, don't want to move now haha. 
Headed out th door at 2 a.m. I guess... idk looks like 5 or 6 inches here


----------



## hbrady

Grump1;2114071 said:


> Ah, shoot, stayed up to late, don't want to move now haha.
> Headed out th door at 2 a.m. I guess... idk looks like 5 or 6 inches here


Ended up with about 4.5 here.


----------



## Grump1

Plenty in the fields and open spaces, drifted almost 2 ft in some spots. 
But not much under the tree canopy.
Great lil storm really, after that ball buster last friday, man! 

My buddy's Xv2, on its second season now, decided to quit. He does more preventative maintenance than most, so we r kind of left scratching our heads. Said it started lifting slow and weak, then the pump wouldn't come on at all. Annual fluid change was done, fluid level is good. Something electronic me thinks. 
What happened to the days of the ol dependable belt driven hydraulics!? Haha


----------



## RepoMan207

Grump1;2114181 said:


> Plenty in the fields and open spaces, drifted almost 2 ft in some spots.
> But not much under the tree canopy.
> Great lil storm really, after that ball buster last friday, man!
> 
> My buddy's Xv2, on its second season now, decided to quit. He does more preventative maintenance than most, so we r kind of left scratching our heads. Said it started lifting slow and weak, then the pump wouldn't come on at all. Annual fluid change was done, fluid level is good. Something electronic me thinks.
> What happened to the days of the ol dependable belt driven hydraulics!? Haha


Yup, been there done that two seasons ago. Problematic unit that was possessed. First and foremost get a psi reading.


----------



## TMLGC

Man I seem to hear about problems with the newer V plows on here and locally. Everyone says I need to upgrade to one, but my late model 8' HD seems rugged and simple and always gets the job done.


----------



## allagashpm

No kidding I'm going on 5 years with my 9'2 boss vxt with literally no problems. Not trying to start a brand war but this and a lot of other threads have kept me away from an xv2. 
Did you guys have problems with the xvs at all? I am really surprised by the quality control issues I've been hearing of. 
I know the cutting edge issue has more to do with the steel supplier but it seems fisher is kind of hit or miss these days?

Anyways got a good 4-6 of powder, I'll take that any day. Nice easy push and ground froze up pretty good.


----------



## Grump1

Xv2... idk, lol.
It's got to the point where I am actually expecting something to go wrong... every... single ... storm. 
On a side note, a guy gets to know his way around the darn thing. Yay.
Storm back on the 17th of January, my pump stuck on... out of the blue. Was on for over 30 seconds, key off, jumping out of the cab to unhook the power supply, then it finally stopped. About an hour later did same thing, if you were near a car or building, would be a good chance to hit something with the pump acting so erratic.
Anyway, that turned out to be the solenoid located under the cover on the headgear. Was like $25. 
My friend's Xv2 which he had replaced the solenoid as well, apparently the parts department gave him the wrong one, for 2010 and earlier 2 plug systems. 
Now I have to double check the packaging on the solenoid I replaced to make sure it says TRI-PLEX, or 3 plug system. 
There are just so many components to these newer units, and add the fact that every part is made or derived from China. 
Yeah yeah they weld em up in the states, but the steel, electronics, ect is likely all sourced from China. And... it shows.
The design of the Xv2 is awesome, and if it was made of quality components, well it would probably be unaffordable, but would be darn near unstoppable.
( and I was darn glad to have the high flare wings last year with the piles of snow we had to battle!)


----------



## hbrady

I have a NOB V question  Every time I run in scoop mode I retract to straight as I approach bank. When I back up my right blade is always retracted back way further than left. I have to go all the way back to full scoop to even them out. It's like right side has no resistance. Normal?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Grump1;2114039 said:


> LawnsInOrder;2114034 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That helps! Good luck, and take it easy for the rest of the storm ! Haha! Guy almost has to have an entire parts department in house to keep things going!
> 
> Could you tell why the hose failed? Was it chaffing on something, or split near the end fitting?
> 
> 
> 
> We got about 7" here with more where drifting. Yes, I found a place where it was rubbing on the A-frame a I think it got Pinched when it broke. After further inspection, I found another hose that is rubbing a little bit too but not nearly so bad. I've put on some cable ties to hold them up and out of the way and that seems to be helping a lot. There's ALWAYS something that goes wrong. Then later in the storm, the guy using the ezv broke down, lost his fluid. And I was thinking crap, I just change out the fluid and filter and everything so I was hoping I didn't forget something and screw it up. But no, the end seal nut on one angle ram had come loose and spewed it out. 10 min later he was back up and running. Then the guy driving the F350 starting having issues with steering near the end of the storm - I think the pump is going bad so we gotta replace that. This last storm one guy cracked his windshield (prob had heater on too high). Yup, it's all profit in this business, right?!? hahahaha I think I'm 90% mechanic and 10% landscaper. =D
> 
> THAT being said, it was a much more fun storm to work with fluffy snow and ground that was a BIT more frozen but still soft in some places.
> 
> Again thanks for the offers of help guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well since I'm the one that said we need to start grabbing some pictures heres a few I grabbed. Had a little mishap digging out a dumpster, pushed the bank away from it, then the last push in scoop my left wing folded in and slid the whole truck to the right, ended up with the dumpster between the plow and the truck lol, I was able to back out around it with no damages :waving:. Also a picture of why I love having my lights on my rack mounted how they are, I can easily grab them and point them where I want for shoveling at my vacant homes.


----------



## Grump1

http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o555/Gramp1/Mobile%20Uploads/20160206_100218_zpsqgllj6rd.jpg


----------



## hbrady

Grump1;2115378 said:


> http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o555/Gramp1/Mobile%20Uploads/20160206_100218_zpsqgllj6rd.jpg


Sweet photo Thumbs Up Amazing what mobile devices can do, I haven't picked up my digital cameras in a LONG time.


----------



## Grump1

*downloaded Firefox, have desktop site up, now try post a pic!*

Let's try this again!

The second photo reminds me, what is your policy if you find trees across the drive?

And yes, smart phones are crazy! I can communicate with clients by phone, text, email instantaneously. As well as document work done with photos and video , check latest forecast and radar while in the truck ect ect!


----------



## allagashpm

I don't have a policy per say, but if I know it's wet heavy snow or a lot of ice, I throw the saw in the truck. 
What I will usually do is cut it enough to get through, then contact them. Most want the remainder cleaned up so I just bill for that. Lots of birch bend over with ice and they're easy to clean up. 
Great pics, judging by the road you posted you will love the v!


----------



## hbrady

40's, rain and no more than snow showers in 15 day forecast but at least this weekend's temps may stiffen up some ponds and smaller lakes 

Funny, for as long as I can remember our house in Windham always experiences temperatures a little colder than news and weather apps show. Multiple thermometers of various types and alway same result. Could it be our elevation? We are at 285' which isn't all that high. -8 right now.


----------



## Megunticook

Winter storm watch west of Penboscot Bay tonight: 6-10 inches according to NWS in Gray.

-1.1 in Camden this morning. 

Truck is fueled up, fluids checked, battery topped off--let 'er rip! With these temps snow should be nice and dry and light.


----------



## RepoMan207

LawnsInOrder;2114741 said:


> Grump1;2114039 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got about 7" here with more where drifting. Yes, I found a place where it was rubbing on the A-frame a I think it got Pinched when it broke. After further inspection, I found another hose that is rubbing a little bit too but not nearly so bad. I've put on some cable ties to hold them up and out of the way and that seems to be helping a lot. There's ALWAYS something that goes wrong. Then later in the storm, the guy using the ezv broke down, lost his fluid. And I was thinking crap, I just change out the fluid and filter and everything so I was hoping I didn't forget something and screw it up. But no, the end seal nut on one angle ram had come loose and spewed it out. 10 min later he was back up and running. Then the guy driving the F350 starting having issues with steering near the end of the storm - I think the pump is going bad so we gotta replace that. This last storm one guy cracked his windshield (prob had heater on too high). Yup, it's all profit in this business, right?!? hahahaha I think I'm 90% mechanic and 10% landscaper. =D
> 
> THAT being said, it was a much more fun storm to work with fluffy snow and ground that was a BIT more frozen but still soft in some places.
> 
> Again thanks for the offers of help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I would flush the steering system, cured my problems, and that was over a year ago. PM me if you need instructions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grump1

Be nice if this sneaky storm actually pans out! It has to, had one customer just drop off a check for the past 2 storm and he had added on for this one, yet to be seen lol! 
The way this winter has been , I don't believe it until I have to clear it off the windshield!


----------



## Megunticook

Now Gray is saying 10-15" around Penobscot Bay tonight with 2-3 inches per hour. Sounds like this will be fast and furious, and pretty localized. 

Mercury's supposed to drop like a stone afterward.

Wonder if this is the last hurrah for the season? Who knows, but I'm guessing we get an early and long mud season this year.


----------



## hbrady

Nice! Have Fun Thumbs Up

Real snooze-fest here is Southern Maine


----------



## Grump1

I would think we should get a couple more storms before it's over?? 
We could get plowable snow at the onset of that system on Tuesday... then heavy rain. 
And that long range doesn't look favorable for much.
Probably go into mud season, and then get smacked with. Some heavy wet stuff. Be par for the course the year.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, I guess it could have been a pressure relief valve in the steering because the ABS light came on for a bit too. Then it seemed to "come out of it" and drive fine. The mechanic saw the power steering radiator was bent up a fair amount - it's quite low and relatively unprotected in the front. So he replaced that and flushed it out with good fluid, seems to be fine so we'll hold off on the pump just yet. Also got the oil lines fixed the the 3/4 ton chevy, and re-welded one of the sander spinner disks that decided to fall off yesterday. In theory, we are all ready again for this storm but who knows..lol

Be safe guys...gonna be wicked cold.


----------



## Grump1

If we're going to get it , this is the place! Just as long as it's enough for a push. If it's 15 inches on the other hand, well, not sure I'm up for that, but it might be the only chance for a 2 plow storm all year.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It's best case scenario for a big one - on a weekend, cold temps, light snow, just before vacation.


----------



## hbrady

Grump1;2116357 said:


> I would think we should get a couple more storms before it's over??
> We could get plowable snow at the onset of that system on Tuesday... then heavy rain.
> And that long range doesn't look favorable for much.
> Probably go into mud season, and then get smacked with. Some heavy wet stuff. Be par for the course the year.


I'll lay 8 to 10 I don't employ my plow again until winter of 2016/2017. Not sure sure what that means but a dear old departed chum used to use that term all the time. Lay 8 to 10 meaning fat chance?


----------



## Grump1

hbrady;2116536 said:


> I'll lay 8 to 10 I don't employ my plow again until winter of 2016/2017. Not sure sure what that means but a dear old departed chum used to use that term all the time. Lay 8 to 10 meaning fat chance?


Well, since they called for 1 to 15 inches , I guess they got it right?? 
Winter storm warning?? waking up to about an inch, radar is showing almost nothing, but wait, we were in the bullseye a few hours afego lol! Whatever, they haven't been right all year , why start now. They call for an inch, we got got a foot, they call for 12 inches, we get 1. Impressive. They didn't even call for the biggest storm we had all season until it was already snowing, and then we got over twice as much as called for. 
Yeah I'm p*ssed , now they are just toying with my emotions lol


----------



## PlowMan03

Started snowing here about 2 and it stopped at 5:30. Have about 2" but 10 miles away from me in Deer Isle it's snowing hard.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup, just like that they just changed it from 7-12, to 2-4 during the day today. Hahaha....glad I kept getting up all night to check on it. I mean, they have one job to do and screw it up all the time.


----------



## PlowMan03

Been hearing that in Brooklin there is 6" not sure how true that is


----------



## Grump1

PlowMan03;2116613 said:


> Been hearing that in Brooklin there is 6" not sure how true that is


By looks of the radar , I'd say that's correct.

From Maine harbors site.

Rest Of Today...*Snow. Additional snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches. Storm totals of 8 to 14 inches on deer island and across some of the outer islands to the west of swans island. Amounts of 2 inches or less from mdi east. Highs in the lower 20s. Northeast winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.


----------



## PlowMan03

Looked at the radar and it looks like it's supposed to be snowing here but not doing anything. NWS said there is a chance that it might come east this afternoon, girlfriend wants to head south to her dad's I don't wanna go just to be on the safe side lol


----------



## Megunticook

Snowing like crazy in Camden right now--started just before daybreak. Looks like 3-4 on the ground so far. We'll see how much piles up--definitely coming down hard.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Suns out down here, is it a squall up north?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Snowing decent here now, but by the looks of the radar it will be all moved out in another 2-3 hrs. After that time, I'd say we will have around 4" here. Brooklin has a tad more than we do, but not a lot. Deer Isle/Stonington have the most. Islands got it good on this one.


----------



## PlowMan03

Deer Isle/Stonington has about 12+ from what I've been hearing from my friends down there.


----------



## Grump1

Could go scrape some of the steep drives and put some sand down... but i don't want to even start the equipment at this temp out.

Wondering if we could get a few inches of slop before it changes to rain on Monday night/ Tuesday? Sounds a bit messy, maybe get some sanding anyway.


----------



## mercer_me

We had to sand this morning. Got just enough snow last night to coat the roads. One truck wouldn't start so I ended up doing two routs since I have a wheeler. Really hate it when it's this cold out. I was scared something would break and it could be dangerous working on something when it's this cold.


----------



## Megunticook

Snowed all day in Camden yesterday, we got a good foot or so. Nice and light, easy plowing.

Heard North Haven got 15+ inches.

Temp. this morning -8. Beautiful sunny day.

Sounds like rain in store Monday night, temp. in the 40s. Should be a real mess.

My guess is we're heading into mud season shortly.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, rain on top of -10 degree ground spells disaster. We did about 3/4 of our routes - some didn't need it. On the GOOD side, everything ran as expected which is amazing considering the temps. Loader fired right up without even being plugged in. I spread some sand by the wind is blowing and covering it back up, so I'm gonna hold off and hope the wind will drop out this evening and I'll go put some more down.

Ya, I'd like another small storm or 2 to round out the season a bit more but I have my doubts as well.


----------



## Grump1

I see a few drives are plowed here, with the 2 inches or less, I just can't do it to my customers. 
Did scrape 2 that have very steep hills and put down some sand. Other than that I would like to plow several, but they don't really need it, and I would rather not lose any customers due to that.

Now, I have one residential drive about a half mile long, down over a series of hills to a lake... I charge them $100 per push, which they seem absolutely fine with, (after what they paid one of the local contractors last season.)
Not sure what the best plan for that drive is with this rain on the way? Go scrape it and get some gravel showing now, or not plow it and just pre sand it? Or not even sand until it's flashed to ice? 
( I don't like that last option, as I will end up in a pickle on the hills )
In fact, I may call the customer and run this by them , explain what needs to be done, rather than wait for it to become sheet ice.


----------



## PlowMan03

If it was me I would go scrape it to get some dirt showing and sand it that way it doesn't turn into a sheet of ice tomorrow


----------



## Grump1

Yeah, had shoes on th plow since this is the first time the ground has froze all season. Take them off and give it the ol Xv Scrape! There's not much of a base built up because there's only 1 vehicle going in and out , so it should help.


----------



## TMLGC

I see the weather advisories just added to expected snowfall just as it is about to start lol. Now 3-6 from NWS and 3-5 from Weatherunderground. Common theme this winter


----------



## hbrady

TMLGC;2118203 said:


> I see the weather advisories just added to expected snowfall just as it is about to start lol. Now 3-6 from NWS and 3-5 from Weatherunderground. Common theme this winter


-18 at my house this AM, 40 degrees and rain 24 hours from now seems like crazy talk.


----------



## mercer_me

hbrady;2118232 said:


> -18 at my house this AM, 40 degrees and rain 24 hours from now seems like crazy talk.


That's exactly how I feel. If I had to guess its going to stay a mostly snow or freezing rain event I doubt there will be much plain old rain.


----------



## allagashpm

I agree it was 15 below this morning, but last night they said single digits overnight. Ok, so they were off 10 degrees. 
If they're off 10 tomorrow we're going to have a busy day. 
Heck even if they're off a couple hours on when the cold air moves out the snow will add up quick.
Edit it's spitting now in freeport.


----------



## Grump1

Well I pre sanded a few driveways (which i rarely do ) so we probably will get plowable snow, making the sanding nearly a waste of time. .. we'll see I guess.






Lil clip from the last storm back on the 8th


----------



## Grump1

Coming down pretty good out there now. What a shame to get a bunch of rain when we just got a good base built up. I still think once everything thaws out into another mud season, that's when we will get smacked with a foot of wet snow


----------



## mercer_me

There's a couple inches in Belgrade. I'm headed out now to plow and sand the roads. My phone is still saying rain by 8:00 and 40 degrees by 10:00 but, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

In Freeport for the next couple of days, anything we have to see or place to go while we're up here?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping;2118975 said:


> In Freeport for the next couple of days, anything we have to see or place to go while we're up here?


Just mud and snow. hahahah.... jk

I'd make myself right at home at LLBean if I were you. My wife and I usually go in the summer and there are lots of cool places to go and eat at, but I'm not sure this time of year.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We went to beans this morning, you can definitely lose track of time around there.


----------



## mercer_me

My girlfriend live in Topsham so, lately I've found myself at LL Beans way to often. It seams like there is always something a "need."


----------



## allagashpm

Freeport has become basically a large mall, there isn't a lot to do except shop. 
There's some good restaurants, Tuscan bistro is really good, Linda beans is a little cheaper but good food too. Bucks naked bbq is wicked good. Winslow park is a campground that is on the ocean with a play ground and decent walking or snow shoe trails. 
You can check out the BFI on route 1 (big f-in Indian), there's also a carhart store there. 
If I think of anything I'll let you know. I live about 2 miles from downtown. 

Ended up doing almost my entire route today, couldn't believe it. Had 3-6 of wet heavy crap. No one complained (so far).


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Sanding and more sanding. I mix our salt/sand about 2x as hot as everyone else in the area so that helped out a lot - but still I was out all morning long. Tonight isn't supposed to freeze, so it will just depend on how much melts off before tomorrow night. Looks like a messy on/off snow/mix for the next 7 days or so.... my driveway/sand pile area is a soupy mess! Like 8 inches of mud but we are surviving. =D


----------



## Grump1

Warming up back stage... The fat lady!


----------



## hbrady

Stepped out of my truck at work today and almost fell on my as*, lot was a sheet of ice. I'm guessing most of you guys sanded your commercial lots?


----------



## Grump1

Looking things over after the wind last night, 
Found this beauty across a customer's driveway this a.m. 
They are in sunny AZ for the winter , so I figured ride over and check things out. 
Got my friggin saw pinched , have to grab another saw and see how much of a pain in the ass this one tree can be. 
Ol man had it right when I told him the forecast yesterday, he says "can't plow wind".
Guess not, but can make couple bucks cleaning up after. Yay


----------



## mercer_me

Grump1;2119572 said:


> Looking things over after the wind last night,
> Found this beauty across a customer's driveway this a.m.
> They are in sunny AZ for the winter , so I figured ride over and check things out.
> Got my friggin saw pinched , have to grab another saw and see how much of a pain in the ass this one tree can be.
> Ol man had it right when I told him the forecast yesterday, he says "can't plow wind".
> Guess not, but can make couple bucks cleaning up after. Yay


Looks like that lot is ready to be cut. Those are some nice Spruce.


----------



## allagashpm

That's a nasty root ball! 
I was glad I plowed everything all the driveways I saw yesterday that weren't plowed were about 2 inches of solid ice


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I gave an estimate on a tree that uprooted about 3x that size last week - haven't heard from him - I know he had sticker shock. It's a lot of work to remove the whole thing and cleanup the roots.


----------



## mercer_me

Anyone know tha value of a stainless steel Air Flo sander with a blown motor? The picture looks like it's in decent shape and they claim it's a one yard but, I looks like a two yard to me.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

$1k might be for a shortbed?


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder;2121010 said:


> $1k might be for a shortbed?


The town I live in owns it and as far as I know they only have one small one and it was in the back of their F-550. I remember seeing it in there and it looked small but it went to the front of the body.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Putting it in the Tundra Will?


----------



## allagashpm

I wouldn't pay too much. If the motors blown there's a good chance it's going to need some work and have some rust. You can rig something up from like a lawn mower motor, but a new replacement engine will run 6-9 hundred. If the chain and everything is good I think 1k is reasonable as well. 
I tried selling my 2yd stainless box without a motor and no one would touch it


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Like he said above - look it over good, but they are pretty basic and you can work on them yourself. I would physically spin the gearbox and make sure everything else works. Look over the chains and see what they look like - it would be good to make sure the electric clutch works - jump it with a wire and see if you can hear it click and engage. Now, the biggest question - do they have the controls for it and how easy or hard are they to hook up in your truck? Keep us posted....snap a few pics if you want and let us take a look. I've got one just like it and knock on wood it's been pretty decent, although we DID have to replace the bedchain once.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Oh ya, and here's a link for a new motor. But you MIGHT find a better deal on a used one somewhere.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/parts-lookup/21r7070011g1/3183993/ps


----------



## mercer_me

The town has it up for bid and it's not advertised very well. I figured I'd give them a real low ball bid and see what happens. I don't care if I get it or not. In just looking to make a few dollars.


----------



## allagashpm

Well I guess after this week I actually don't want any more snow. I got the br600 tuned up today and if this keeps up I'll start my cleanups in a couple weeks. Last year there was so much snow down there wasn't anything to do in march. After the temp fluctuations god knows I'll need a head start on my cleanups. Lots of **** got torn up haha.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'm out by the fire pit with a cold one....... pretty sure I can hear singing in the background


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^Haha perfect. I was out with a cold one on the loader trying to make repairs to the muddy hell that used to be our driveway. Yes, it's all over folks and it wasn't much at that, but I've given 6 tree work estimates this week and working on marketing/scheduling for the coming season. We start interviews on Saturday. Wish we had more snow to invoice, but glad the warm weather is back.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Also funny note about BR600s since it was mentioned - we use them for SOME storms to clear walkways. It takes a specific kind of storm but if it's a small amount and very light they work awesome. =D


----------



## hbrady

jrs.landscaping;2123526 said:


> I'm out by the fire pit with a cold one....... pretty sure I can hear singing in the background


You know we are going to nailed with at least one heavy, wet, muddy, miserable, plowable storm. I hope I'm wrong but it just seems like we need some icing on this season's sh*t cake  Until then,  by the fire pit sounds like a plan!


----------



## hbrady

OK... I may jinx myself but I just checked the long range forecast and made the decision, I'm pulling my counter weight out of my truck this weekend. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

I think the fat lady has sung, I've started servicing the summer equipment, getting ready to start raking and box blading driveways.


----------



## unhcp

After this weekend, winter is over, we could get a slight chance of snow friday if the storm moves north


----------



## mercer_me

Yeah guys are crazy, it's only March 2. I got a feeling we will have to do some more plowing. It probably won't be big storms but just enough to plow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Maybe up North, 7 day shows temps in the 50's next week.

Sanders coming out tomorrow, I'll keep it handy but I'm not expecting to need it (fingers crossed - knocking on wood anyways) lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

I honestly hope I'm wrong, wouldn't mind plowing a few more storms but at this rate it doesn't look likely.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I think those of us who have a lot of residential dirt drives are dreading it because at this point it's a good chance it'll be a muddy mess underneath, that's all.


----------



## PlowMan03

I'm not going to hold my breath on anymore snow for this winter. Hopefully we have a better winter next year.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

WOW, you're taking sanders out already? That's powerful! =D I'll wait another 3 weeks probably but we are starting to get summer equipment up to speed now. Kinda strange but recently I've been on a wicked kick to get a tracked skid steer, but patience is key. We gotta start making some money before spending too much this spring.....hardly any snow means we go lean and mean to start out. hahah


----------



## jrs.landscaping

CTL or MTL machine?

Sander takes about 15 minutes to hook up and strap down. Knowing my luck I'll take it out and have an event the third week of the month lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me;2125964 said:


> Yeah guys are crazy, it's only March 2. I got a feeling we will have to do some more plowing. It probably won't be big storms but just enough to plow.


Nahhh, I gave up after the last go around. Give me a fork, this season is charred crispy and headed for the plate!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Oh I know, I think we could do it in less than 15 (I smell a challenge? lol) No, but what is the difference between the two, Chris? I may be wrong but I believe a CTL is the broad classification and then an MTL is specific to the Cat models with suspension? I haven't tested any out yet, just the more and more I look at them I see more jobs we could do better than with a tractor.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah we could do a plow gear rodeo, who can throw their gear on the fastest lol

The CTL is the dozer style uc and the MTL is cat/asv style uc. Just make sure you demo one before spending your money as they are completely different believe it or not.


----------



## bigbadbrad

just got a foot of snow.


----------



## allagashpm

I wouldn't call this winter a total bust but obviously coming after last year it's not as good. 
I think I billed 7 or 8 pushes total which isn't bad, but I was able to do a bunch of other work in between. 
Hopefully all the guys that bought new plows after last winter sell them off after this one haha. Remember the guy last year that blew his tranny in mid Feb and dropped all his customers lol. 
I'll probably take my sander out Monday and get it all cleaned up. At this point I think people would be mad if I sanded anyways.
Saw the town out doing spring cleanup work yesterday, and with Temps hitting 65 next week I'll probably start doing some work. Be great to start mowing in late April


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Speak for yourself, I had 5 pushes over 2"!! Worst for snow I've seen. BUT we all survived.

Hey, Chris, how many men can I use to take sander out? We're gonna time it tomorrow....YES, we're bored. 2 guys seems fair??

Jason


----------



## mercer_me

Just noticed your signature Brad. Did you sell the Ford?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;2127481 said:


> Speak for yourself, I had 5 pushes over 2"!! Worst for snow I've seen. BUT we all survived.
> 
> Hey, Chris, how many men can I use to take sander out? We're gonna time it tomorrow....YES, we're bored. 2 guys seems fair??
> 
> Jason


We only use 2


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Took a trip up Maine today, 75% of northbound traffic were trucks with sleds. We get all the way to Sherman and they only have 4-6" on the ground....... is there any significant ground cover to sled on further north?


----------



## GMCHD plower

I've heard Portage Lake and North is good riding, almost went today but decided to wax the truck instead.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Had a feeling, most of them were from Connecticut and mass, I just couldn't see driving 7-10 hours for good riding lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

I usually do 1000-1500 miles a year, but this year with the lack of snow I don't even have the desire to truck 2-3hrs North.


----------



## mercer_me

I didn't even put 200 miles on my sled this year.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Oh ya?? I usually put 4 miles on my old POS sled ice fishing...ya, not this year, I think I put on .5 on the old girl - she is starting to act wicked funny so she's making a trip to the shop this spring - might be a one way voyage. hahahha


----------



## allagashpm

So I'd like to propose that any solo guy without lifting equipment participating in the sander removal challenge isn't measured by minutes but beers. 
Only took me 3!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hahaha...perfect! Even WITH lifting equipment that is sometimes how we measure. Depends on the day...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'd definitely require a Sixer for that, 3 for courage and three for recovery lol


----------



## RSI Const.

jrs.landscaping;2127517 said:


> Took a trip up Maine today, 75% of northbound traffic were trucks with sleds. We get all the way to Sherman and they only have 4-6" on the ground....... is there any significant ground cover to sled on further north?


5 of my friend left Sunday to drive out to Wyoming to go sledding. They had a trip planned to go to Canada, but were refunded their money due to lack of snow. They arrived today. Not sure how much snow there is but they all have mountain sleds


----------



## mercer_me

RSI Const.;2128378 said:


> 5 of my friend left Sunday to drive out to Wyoming to go sledding. They had a trip planned to go to Canada, but were refunded their money due to lack of snow. They arrived today. Not sure how much snow there is but they all have mountain sleds


I know a guy who owns a house in Wyoming and he said where his house is there is no snow. Not sure what part of Wyoming he is in though.

My bosses diced to take a vacation this week since there is nothing to do right now. We have almost everything ready for earth work and it's to early still to be putting the plow trucks away. I'm hoping for a short mud season and the posters come down in mid April, I'm ready to get back to hauling gravel.


----------



## RSI Const.

mercer_me;2128528 said:


> I know a guy who owns a house in Wyoming and he said where his house is there is no snow. Not sure what part of Wyoming he is in though.
> 
> My bosses diced to take a vacation this week since there is nothing to do right now. We have almost everything ready for earth work and it's to early still to be putting the plow trucks away. I'm hoping for a short mud season and the posters come down in mid April, I'm ready to get back to hauling gravel.


They are staying at Togwotee Mountain Lodge fro the pics that they have posted.


----------



## allagashpm

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5491110639.html

Any one need a new truck? I'd be all over this deal. I have seen the guy that owns it an old guy that plows a couple driveways and uses it for dump runs. 

Heck you could clean up the plow and sell all the hardware etc for 2k then put your beloved fishers on it


----------



## PlowMan03

Rumor has it that there is talks of a nor'easter for Monday. Going to be plowing mud if there is enough to plow.


----------



## hbrady

PlowMan03;2130364 said:


> Rumor has it that there is talks of a nor'easter for Monday. Going to be plowing mud if there is enough to plow.


All I can say is .....


----------



## PlowMan03

HBrady I see that you have a new Ram. What size motor does it have? Been thinking about upgrading from my 2010 Chevy 2500hd regular cab a crew cab Ram.


----------



## hbrady

PlowMan03;2130384 said:


> HBrady I see that you have a new Ram. What size motor does it have? Been thinking about upgrading from my 2010 Chevy 2500hd regular cab a crew cab Ram.


 5.7, wish I held out for 6.4 w/ 4.10 ratio BUT, it will still be way better hauling my 30' travel trailer than my 2014 Silverado half ton  Pretty happy so far! Not much snow since I got it but it did a hell of a job pushing yards of gravel and loam mixed with wet snow


----------



## PlowMan03

Nice to hear that. I think if I get a new Ram it's going to have the 6.4. I have a buddy that has one and averages around 16-18 in town which isn't too bad I don't think.


----------



## hbrady

Not bad? For a 6.4? Dear lord, I'm averaging 13.5 since I unloaded counter-weight and I feather it.


----------



## PlowMan03

I get about 13 in my truck now no matter what I do. Plowing it's about 6-8 with ballest and cruising around 35 on the road.


----------



## hbrady

Storm track has moved West and storm totals are going up.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Where do you see this Hbrady?


----------



## MSS Mow

PlowMan03;2130398 said:


> Nice to hear that. I think if I get a new Ram it's going to have the 6.4. I have a buddy that has one and averages around 16-18 in town which isn't too bad I don't think.


I tried out a new Dodge 3/4 ton crew cab with the 6.4 a couple days ago. I was definitely impressed with the truck. As soon as I sell my older truck, I'll be ordering one.


----------



## hbrady

GMCHD plower;2130529 said:


> Where do you see this Hbrady?


 CH8 this AM. 3''-5'' on my TWC app now, normally it's a pretty accurate source (as accurate as we can expect). This will really suck, I already unloaded my counterweight, drop my tire PSI and my plow is 15' back on my soggy lawn. Poor planning on my part :realmad:


----------



## hbrady

Now they are saying it could be 4-8 or 8-12 but it's no longer 3-5.


----------



## PlowMan03

Guess you will have to try to get to your plow and hope and pray that you don't get stuck.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Started trending east, just waiting for totals to start plummeting like a rock.

All plows/sanders off and only one loader left on site hoping this goes away cause I'm really looking forward to cleanups.


----------



## hbrady

Totals going down, TWC app shows total miss for my area.


----------



## allagashpm

They're saying coast 2-4 and down east 4-8. 
Lawns in order I feel bad for you lol. 
Thankfully it is about 18 here this morning ground isn't super soft. I don't know what I'm going to do if we get more. 
I'm thinking I won't do anything unless it's 6 or above, except for my roads.


----------



## GMCHD plower

This is one of those storms I feel like no one knows whats going to happen, for bangor I've seen, 1-3, 3-5, 4-8, and 7-12 on the "Winter Storm Watch". I suppose I'll dig all my stuff back out later on today and get ready. Honestly to me, even though it will be slow going with soft ground, if we get much more than 3" or so I will be plowing all my stuff.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

yup....here we go. Grass was even starting to green up in places. I bet we'll be mowing by middle of April. Good lord, 7-12 for us here and the nws and ch5 seem to be pretty close for the first time all season. Oh well, we got a lot of spring work to get to so I hope it doesn't last long. It got down in the teens last night so it stiffened up the surface a tad - hope it gets cold again tonight. Any little frozen ground helps!


----------



## MSS Mow

LawnsInOrder;2131318 said:


> yup....here we go. Grass was even starting to green up in places. I bet we'll be mowing by middle of April. Good lord, 7-12 for us here and the nws and ch5 seem to be pretty close for the first time all season. Oh well, we got a lot of spring work to get to so I hope it doesn't last long. It got down in the teens last night so it stiffened up the surface a tad - hope it gets cold again tonight. Any little frozen ground helps!


Agreed! Hope it freezes up even more tonight!


----------



## mercer_me

I better go put my plow on this afternoon and hope it scares the snow away. I only plow two driveways (mine and my parents) and my Mom said she wants theirs done if there is four or more inches. I love alone and and I ob have a 4wd so, I doubt I'll plow mine unless we get eight or more inches. As far as my roads go I'll probably have to leave the wing up or I'll have the shoulders tore up. What a difference from last year, a year ago from last Friday I was pushing drifts back with the loader because they were to big to push with the truck.


----------



## hbrady

I refuse to mount the plow until I see 4+'', then I will piss and moan, throw stuff and make my neighbors think I've lost it


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hahaha... We put on 2 on Friday thinking we'd only get a few inches and just do commercials etc but I put on a third one today. More snow this spring than any storm this winter!


----------



## PlowMan03

I haven't even put my plow on yet. I'm going to wait until morning to do it lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

How's that working for ya?? hahhaa


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;2131758 said:


> How's that working for ya?? hahhaa


I was about 3 minutes getting it on, so not too bad in my mind lol


----------



## hbrady

3 min for my mount too. I'm running my summer .psi, screw it, not getting compressor out and adding air for 1 day.


----------



## PlowMan03

Luckily last time I had my plow on I put blocks under the plow and jackstand so it didn't sink into the mud. I run 60 psi on all my tires year round they seem to wear ok at that pressure


----------



## hbrady

My 2500 wants 80 in the rear and I believe 65 in the front. Unfortunately it's my daily commuter and I run empty most of the time. At that psi it rides as stiff as a buckboard. I dropped all 4 to 55 for the non-winter months.


----------



## PlowMan03

I believe mine is 80 in the rear and 60 in the front. Like you said it's my daily commuter as well and does ride like a buckboard when empty as well. With all my tires at 60 it's not as harsh lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

How does 1-3" go to 7" in less than twelve hours?

Finished up just in time for the sun to come out and melt it all lol.


----------



## hbrady

No kidding, as usual, broken clocks are right more times a day than meteorologists or should I say 'computer models'.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

All our trucks ride rough....we don't buy them for the comfort =D


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder;2131875 said:


> All our trucks ride rough....we don't buy them for the comfort =D


Lol, no those are the spring sinkholes


----------



## LawnsInOrder

PlowMan03;2131765 said:


> I was about 3 minutes getting it on, so not too bad in my mind lol


Geez next time I'll hire you to get all ours mounted up!! We fight hard with them about every other time it seems like....


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder;2131897 said:


> Geez next time I'll hire you to get all ours mounted up!! We fight hard with them about every other time it seems like....


Sounds good to me lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Quite a mess - 7 inches here and very soft underneath. We did about 75% of the accounts. Around 11pm it finally started to freeze and harden up the ground a bit but we were almost done by then.


----------



## bigbadbrad

mercer_me;2127486 said:


> Just noticed your signature Brad. Did you sell the Ford?


Just noticed this post Will. Yeah I traded the superduty for a 2015 grand Cherokee for the girlfriend. I had some motor trouble with the superduty, they had to replace a cylinder head at 16,000 miles. I was in a rush and bought a 98 chevy 2500 in the fall so I could have something to hang my plow on, and lets just say it does not care for the 9.5 xv2 too much. I just sold the chevy, should be gone Wednesday. Looking for another superduty now. haha


----------



## bigbadbrad

jrs.landscaping;2127517 said:


> Took a trip up Maine today, 75% of northbound traffic were trucks with sleds. We get all the way to Sherman and they only have 4-6" on the ground....... is there any significant ground cover to sled on further north?


they passed the groomers up here in fort kent last night. Trails still rideable. Going to get more snow tomorrow night. I hear the riding up towards allagash is great.


----------



## mercer_me

Sorry to hear about your Super Duty Brad. Are you looking for another 7.3 or a newer one?

I should have hauled my sled up for the weekend. Probably isn't going to happen at this point. My two snowmobiles hadn't left my shed since early Febuary or posibly even late January until yesterday when I put them in the covered trailer.


----------



## bigbadbrad

honestly I would like a v10, if I could find a 08-10 v10 crewcab I would be tickled pink. I would not mind a diesel, had a 7.3l before, but they are selling for way more then what they are worth in my book. I might just sell the xv2 and get a half ton. After this year I will not be doing driveways anymore.


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys available to mow a property in Troy Maine? if so can you pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey fellas, doubt many of us still frequent here this time of year but I'm debating selling my sander, (Salt Dogg TGS 03) great shape, comes with cover, screen, wiring, controller, and a cart I made for it to roll around the shop on.


----------



## allagashpm

Anyone been contacted by Ferrandino and son? They called me today, said they have 60 properties in maine and wanted to know if I was interested in bidding. 
After reading all the horror stories here I told them no. 
Just curious if any of you have done work for them


----------



## plowguy43

allagashpm;2141593 said:


> Anyone been contacted by Ferrandino and son? They called me today, said they have 60 properties in maine and wanted to know if I was interested in bidding.
> After reading all the horror stories here I told them no.
> Just curious if any of you have done work for them


Do a quick Google Search - 40+ Reviews and a 1 star rating. Each review stating that they are scam artists/frauds. BBB is low, YELP has 1 star rating, etc.

Look like a horrible company to deal with.

I can tell you from an insurance standpoint (going by the contractors I've written who try to sub for a national company like this) - most insurance carriers are not wanting to write policies for contractors who do work for these companies. Their contracts put all liability onto the contractor whether you are there plowing or not, whether its snowing or not, etc. The insurance carriers are basically backing away from plowing the larger lots (Walmart/Target/Etc) now. Getting very hard (and expensive) to insure guys who choose to do this work now - just something to think about.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Still have my sander for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## hbrady

Picked up my copy yesterday. Always amazed at how often they are right, gonna be some record cold this year and it looks like we will actually have some snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Looks like the AVG winter to me.
it gets cold, it snows.


----------



## hbrady

AVG would be a big improvement over last year Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

So who is still in the game this year? It's getting close enough to start talking about it. I picked up a new to me sander a month or so ago, I'm ready.


----------



## mercer_me

We are doing a bunch of work to my Ford and getting it ready and today we started putting Winter sand up for the Town of Smithfield.


----------



## TMLGC

Still in, may be getting a bunch of customers from a business that is considering getting out of snow removal. Actually need to follow up with that as I'm guessing they will decide this month if they have not already.


----------



## plowguy43

Still in, hoping to get my plow sold in the next few weeks so I can order a stainless XV2. Speaking of which, prices seem to have jumped a few hundred on Fisher plows since last season.


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys service Searsport? I have a foreclosure that will need to be cleared there - have up to 24 hours post storm to do it, need 1 entrance shoveled (width of the shovel is all that's needed). let me know if interested. Thanks


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43 said:


> Still in, hoping to get my plow sold in the next few weeks so I can order a stainless XV2. Speaking of which, prices seem to have jumped a few hundred on Fisher plows since last season.


Certain percentage every year, like clock work baby


----------



## Moss Man

Probably an old school lunch meeting might be due? I am sooo out of touch


----------



## kev51277

Moss Man said:


> Probably an old school lunch meeting might be due? I am sooo out of touch


Hey Moss how's things going? Any inventory laying around?


----------



## kev51277

I'm still in also. I heard warm winter this year


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup....gonna be digging out sanders and plows in a few weeks and start prepping. I'm looking for 2 fisher 9.5 v plows.....I have 2 8.5s that I'd trade plus cash. XV or XVII. Let me know if you see any. Thanks...


----------



## GMCHD plower

Still in and game, checked the plow and sander over a week or so ago, now just need to check over the snow blowers and buy a new strobe bar.... Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man said:


> Certain percentage every year, like clock work baby


Yeah seems that way. Scored a great deal on a complete used setup - plow & truck side - so went that way this year. I'm up for lunch whenever.


----------



## PlowMan03

I'm still in. I bought a new truck a couple of weeks ago. Traded in my 2010 for a 2016 GMC 2500HD double cab base model, has p/w, p/l, heated p/m, couldn't say no at 10k off on sticker price. Took the truck in to have new push plates and wiring harness put on today, saved my old plow for this year hopefully going to upgrade to a v next year.


----------



## allagashpm

Hey guys glad to hear everyone is still kicking. 
I'm still in. Just got a new truck a couple weeks ago, 16 super duty crew, gasser. Got a 3 month old now, so the regular cab wasn't going to cut it haha. 
Getting the push plates and wiring put on next week, and I will probably wire in the sander this weekend. 
I've been dropping my ****ty accounts and focusing on tighter route density. I should be able to bang out a group of 6 or 7 within a half hour, then the next group.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man said:


> Probably an old school lunch meeting might be due? I am sooo out of touch


I'm in for lunch. Pretty much anytime and any place works for me.

We did a lot of work to my L9000 and it's pretty much all ready to roll along with the five other plow trucks. The Tundra is all ready to go. I mounted my LED strobe bar the other day and today I put a new Optima battery in. I'm hoping the Optima is worth the extra money. I haven't hooked the plow up yet nut, I think I'll hook that on some time next week.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm starting to get antsy waiting for snow, cleanups are almost done, plow is ready, sander is ready, got a cheapo strobe the other day, may spend some more on black Friday. Just need to swap the summer tires over and I am good to go.


----------



## TMLGC

Nothing in the pipeline or even any decent cold weather to support any snow. Generally down on my end of the state you can count on getting to Thanksgiving before any real plowable snow. I still have clean ups this week and next and a few odd jobs if the weather holds out.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well gents, I don't want to jynx it, but as of right now it looks as though we may have a chance at some snow next week. Long ways out but I'd be happy with an easy couple inches for a shake down run.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Naw....it's not gonna snow next week. Way too warm. Gonna be a messy winter I have a feeling. Maybe icy but I doubt too much heavy snow....I might be wrong.

We got another 2 weeks of leaves and landscaping then about 1 week of winter prep and if there's no snow then we'll work on equipment and a few tree jobs I've got on the waiting list. Also some firewood to get delivered asap. Hope this warm weather holds on for another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## GMCHD plower

A guy is allowed to hope...


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys know of an inexpensive place to buy cutting edges for an Xtreme V plow? I know they are expensive no matter what, but would like to find them as inexpensively as possible locally.


----------



## Moss Man

plowguy43 said:


> Any of you guys know of an inexpensive place to buy cutting edges for an Xtreme V plow? I know they are expensive no matter what, but would like to find them as inexpensively as possible locally.


Jordon Equipment


----------



## Moss Man

Yo my northern brothers, looking for some winter tires for the plow rig. Thoughts?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

studded duratracs


----------



## MSS Mow

Moss Man said:


> Yo my northern brothers, looking for some winter tires for the plow rig. Thoughts?


Firestone Winterforce, studded.


----------



## Moss Man

LawnsInOrder said:


> studd
> duratracs


I like those. I have 20" rims and the Duratracs are crazy expensive in my size.


----------



## plowguy43

Moss Man said:


> Jordon Equipment


Thanks,
Just gave them a call and the thicker 5/8" cutting edge is less than most online places are asking for the 1/2" edges. Appreciate it!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm sure they use good steel but cheaper is not always good....I've chipped cheaper cutting edges before. 5/8 definitely will help.


----------



## allagashpm

I also like duratracs. I haven't studded them before and haven't had any problems. 
I got a new cutting edge for the 9.2 this year and it was like 400 bucks lol. The original one lasted for 6 years though so I can't complain


----------



## 06Sierra

Moss Man said:


> Yo my northern brothers, looking for some winter tires for the plow rig. Thoughts?


I have had winterforce, not studded, on a vehicle and run duratracs year round on my tuck. Both tires have been great. I am currently waiting for a set of Yokohama ice guards to come in for my wife's Tahoe. They are a studless winter tire. I have heard very good things about them. Around $160 each for 20 inch tires.


----------



## allagashpm

What are you guys hearing for Sunday into Monday? I've been reading and it looks like 1-3 but maybe more for Southern Maine. Hoping it is just a snow event without mixing for me on the coast. 
Picked up a couple inches the other day but didn't plow anything. I'm sure you commercial guys were out. 
It would be nice to have a decent storm before Christmas these little 2 inchers are just a pain in the ass. Can't plow it, but can't do the last couple leaf cleanups haha. Been one of those years


----------



## LawnsInOrder

allagashpm said:


> Can't plow it, but can't do the last couple leaf cleanups haha. Been one of those years


Yup...I hear ya....we did the commercials that were paved and then went out the next day and did a lot of sanding after everyone packed it down and it got icy....


----------



## TMLGC

Weatherunderground shows very promising. 4-6"

Accuweather not so much 1-2"

Local weather guy (ch6) said he is leaning to it being a minor event given what he called the zonal flow and lack of a trough. Said it currently favored it to be a quick hitter with little energy by the time it gets east. Also said the cold high over the weekend could block it all together, but some models still show decent snow so that he has little confidence in advertising anything at this time. Once it gets to the west coast we should know what will happen.


----------



## TMLGC

Agreed with the nusance snow hampered the final clean up or 2.


----------



## hbrady

Looks like Sunday into Monday is moving in an upward direction. Southern Maine opinions are leaning towards 4-8" will some mixing along the coast.


----------



## unhcp

bring it on! about time


----------



## AccuCon

Do with what you wish


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Hope it tracks south


----------



## jrs.landscaping

unhcp said:


> bring it on! about time


Just checked out your site, never knew you were right next door


----------



## bacwudzme

Go way south please!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

You guys hush up....why are you even on this site when all you do is hope for no snow! hahhahahaha

I'm just happy we got some good cold weather before hand - so if we do have to push at least the ground should be good and hard.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Many of you may have known about this already, but thought I'd share just in case. NWS is putting out additional storm data now and it's going to be a HUGE help to me.

http://www.weather.gov/car/snowfallrange


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> You guys hush up....why are you even on this site when all you do is hope for no snow! hahhahahaha
> 
> I'm just happy we got some good cold weather before hand - so if we do have to push at least the ground should be good and hard.


Still plow snow, just make waaaaaayyyyy more payup when I don't have to lowblue: :laugh:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

IMHO everyone should have a good mix of per push and seasonal contracts.....they average out a bit better and you don't get screwed so bad in an errant winter.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah I hear ya, the problem is around me drives average 20-30 and commercial go for 40-50 a push...... right where they were at 12-15 years ago.

Tried doing a state contract several years ago, minimum retainer and a decent hourly rate (or so I thought) after what was a "decent" winter that truck grossed 15k, not really worth the headaches it involved.

So to get an even mix I'd need over 130 drives to get a 50-50 split, Don't really have the trucks or manpower right now. You're right though, I would like to have more diversity.........


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anyone heard how this thing is tracking?

Still hearing 5-10" but now some are talking about mixing, especially along the coast and southern York which should bring totals down.


----------



## TMLGC

2-4
3-6
East of Rt 1. Mabye I-95


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Those are totals I was leaning towards, talking a changeover in your neck of the woods around 4-5 AM. Also sounds like a quick hitter starting around midnight and done by 11 AM, I like those better than the ones that drag on for a couple days.


----------



## allagashpm

Noaa is saying .5 inch for my area, weather.com is saying 100% rain,
AccuWeather is saying 3-6
I.wund is 3-8

Ahh winter how I've missed you.


----------



## TMLGC

I've never found accuweather to be all that accurate for snowfall amounts.

I like weatherunderground.

Not to jump ahead but all the weather sites/apps including the weather channel are advertising a decent event for next Saturday as well.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

4-6 possible change over, so on cold frozen ground that equals icing at the end....careful


----------



## allagashpm

I don't know what you guys got but here in Brunswick area it didn't change over until about 12ish. Probably picked up 6-8 before the rain. I hate plowing during the day, too many idiots and you've got to wait 5 minutes to back out of a driveway. 
Got a ton of sanding in which was a nice bonus to this storm. 

Overall not a bad first storm. Hope you guys all made out well.


----------



## allagashpm

Thing that pisses me off isn't that they were wrong about the forecast. It's that they change it at 7 am, 8 hours into it, and then claim today they were right. 
They changed the snowfall maps and today they're bragging. 
It's OK to be wrong sometimes and I knew it was going to snow, but just own it. 
Rant over. Happy sanding.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

They were actually right about it down here, four inches and a changeover around 8 ish. Wet sloppy mess at the end, finished cleaning this morning and just got back from another salt run.

Anybody hear anything about the mess coming Saturday/Sunday, another snow to rain?


----------



## TMLGC

Yup another 3-5" then rain, this time it may rain for a bit longer. Also storm at this time is supposed to start around day break Saturday, change over occurring late afternoon early evening. 

Possible flash freeze Sunday night if things don't have a time to dry out.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Saw that too, Sunday high of 50 night low of 0


----------



## allagashpm

Noaa saying 3-7, weather.com saying 4-8. 
Then rain/mix. 
Sounds like we're in for another long day Saturday. 
Can't wait for the calls. Why'd you plow, it was supposed to rain tomorrow?! 

I will say following up with the rain/ice after a plow has been great for sanding. Lot of extras I wouldn't normally have to do.


----------



## plowguy43

Been seeing 5-8" being forecast for my area. Picked up a few more accounts after this past storm due to "My plow guy is no longer doing it". Love those ones.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Are you now doing drives during the storm as well? Looks like you added a truck?


----------



## TMLGC

After years of running ATF in my plow as that's what was in it when I got it used I switched over to the blue plow fluid oil rated at -50 the other day after the 1st storm. Operates much better in the cold!


----------



## PlowMan03

Got a picture of the new truck with the plow on this morning


----------



## PlowMan03

Had an aluminum headache rack put on a few weeks ago. Don't mind the dents in the door, hit a deer waiting to get it in to get fixed.


----------



## bigbadbrad

Been a cold and windy past couple of days up here in the north woods. Looks like it is going to be a hard winter up here


----------



## TMLGC

Was in Portland this afternoon,,this should be neat after the rain and now deep freeze. Would any of you commercial account folks do this? guess they should of moved it lol!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Is that a car :laugh:........


----------



## TMLGC

Yes it is at a convenience store in Portland


----------



## jrs.landscaping

That's awesome, I'm sure there's a backstory behind it, to answer your question, yes we have done it. Buried cars, trucks, tractor trailers.......... usually there are only so many places to put snow, we ask them to move and most of the time they do. One truck driver refused a few years ago, we buried his truck, then charged his company $600 to move the snow and had the truck towed. I think the total bill came to a little over 3k.

I'm sure the same will happen with this car.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

On the other hand maybe the plow guy was just having a rough go of it that day :gunsfiring: :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

GMCHD plower said:


> Are you now doing drives during the storm as well? Looks like you added a truck?


Yes I picked up a few residentials to do along with seasonal camps/summer homes. Trying to expand my operation a little and only took these accounts on to work my in to other services. Thankfully they are all great and easy going, unlike the one's I've had in the past.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Timing of these storms is awful, right at day break ending early afternoon 

Anyone hearing anything other than rain this weekend?


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys, looking for opinions here. I have been approached about buying a client list/plow route from a friend of mine. Its around 30 residential properties in the town next to mine. At this time a mutual friend is plowing half of them as a sub leaving the other 15 to be done. My friend offers no other services, so its an opportunity for me to expand a bit in the spring/summer/fall, but am not sure what a good price would be to offer for the list/buy it for? Anyone had something like this come up before and have an idea of what I should shoot for?


----------



## allagashpm

plowguy43 said:


> Hey guys, looking for opinions here. I have been approached about buying a client list/plow route from a friend of mine. Its around 30 residential properties in the town next to mine. At this time a mutual friend is plowing half of them as a sub leaving the other 15 to be done. My friend offers no other services, so its an opportunity for me to expand a bit in the spring/summer/fall, but am not sure what a good price would be to offer for the list/buy it for? Anyone had something like this come up before and have an idea of what I should shoot for?


Honestly if you're being generous gross from 1 storm. 
If he is a good friend I'd say a couple 30 packs, but everyone is different. 
The problem I see with buying residential routes is there is most likely no contract. So you are gambling on getting to keep them, and gambling on future work from them. 
So I would be reluctant to spend a whole bunch of money on it, hoping it leads to more work etc. 
The other problem is people think their route or business is super valuable. I see all the time on Craigslist small 20-30 yard mowing or plowing companies listed for 50k. 
If you have an off day give him a shout, ride the route with him, and see what the drives are priced compared to what you would do them for.
If it's a tight route and you can make it profitable, spending a little bit now could really pay off. But I would try to get it for as little as possible.


----------



## TMLGC

I dont


jrs.landscaping said:


> Timing of these storms is awful, right at day break ending early afternoon
> 
> Anyone hearing anything other than rain this weekend?[/QUOTE.


I don't think anything but rain for Saturday.

We got 1" here in the Kennebunks today, not quite enough for me to service anything


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC said:


> I dont
> 
> I don't think anything but rain for Saturday.
> 
> We got 1" here in the Kennebunks today, not quite enough for me to service anything


Got a couple inches in Sanford but it was fluffy and with the higher temps we just made a couple salt runs. Some guys were plowing their lots but by the time they got to them they were packed from traffic and not really accomplishing much.


----------



## allagashpm

We picked up a couple inches. Did a few drives that wanted sand so I had to plow them first. 
Sounds like Monday and maybe next Thursday we could be getting something. 
I think these storms for commercial you're right JR, just salt the hell out of them early and forget about them for the rest of the day


----------



## GMCHD plower

In all honesty I'm hoping for a slow few weeks, ended up going off the road last storm and did quite a number on my truck. Looks like it will be out of commission for a few weeks yet. Thank god for friends and family with plow trucks lol.


----------



## allagashpm

GMCHD plower said:


> In all honesty I'm hoping for a slow few weeks, ended up going off the road last storm and did quite a number on my truck. Looks like it will be out of commission for a few weeks yet. Thank god for friends and family with plow trucks lol.


That sucks man what happened? Any pics?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Basically what happened is someone was coming the other way riding the center line, I tried to move over a touch so we obviously wouldn't hit, caught the slushy shoulder on a road with way too much crown, and got pulled down into the ditch. Thankfully I had been done plowing for quite a while and was coming back from visiting a friend. Managed to miss a telephone pole by less than 6" and ended landing it up against a tree. Their hoping for 2 or so weeks and it will be fixed.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Good luck, hope you get it fixed quicker living up the there snow is coming!


----------



## TMLGC

Was the plow damaged,,not ideal but if you sill have the truck looks like Mabye you could limp it through a storm by covering up the busted window??


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bent the a-frame on the plow but thats an easy fix that I'll do Monday. The shop already has it torn apart and I believe was starting the putting back together process yesterday. Luckily I've got an uncle who only plows 2 driveways these days so I'll be able to borrow his truck.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

GMCHD plower said:


> Basically what happened is someone was coming the other way riding the center line, I tried to move over a touch so we obviously wouldn't hit, caught the slushy shoulder on a road with way too much crown, and got pulled down into the ditch. Thankfully I had been done plowing for quite a while and was coming back from visiting a friend. Managed to miss a telephone pole by less than 6" and ended landing it up against a tree. Their hoping for 2 or so weeks and it will be fixed.
> 
> View attachment 168970


That sucks man, had a driver a few years ago put a truck in the ditch to let a car go by, luckily he missed a pole and we pulled him out with a wheeler with little damage. I always say I'm not worried about me it's the other people on the road and this is why, glad you're okay


----------



## allagashpm

Glad you're OK man. I agree with the other people on the road being the issue. Subaru and jeep drivers or just pickups bombing down the road, never considering the slushy shoulders or slower vehicle response. 
I love storms that end at like 7pm or later. No one on the roads and you don't have to wait 5 minutes to back out of a driveway. 
I mean we drive in this crap for hours on end, in vehicles equipped to handle it, and are more experienced than the average commuter. Do you really think it's a good idea to try and pass me?? 
Anyways, rant over. Sounds like some potential for a good one on Thursday into Friday. 
Hope you all had a great Christmas


----------



## LawnsInOrder

gonna be all rain on the coast....been a season for salt and sand so far...lotta ice


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Wunderground calling for 8-12, Weather/Accuweather 1-4

Agree with the salt runs being over the top to this point


----------



## allagashpm

How do you guys handle it when it is raining on top of hard pack or ice. Do you sand it in the rain or wait for it to stop raining then hit it. 
A couple have switched to rain after snow, and obviously it's going to ice up but it's pouring. So I would imagine a good amount of sand would wash out. 
I've been doing more sanding this year than any previously but sometimes I don't know if I should just wait, or put it down heavy. 
And for some reason people are not enthused about paying for sand even when it needs it, so I only do it when it is requested now. They're happy to pay 35 bucks to plow 3 inches of snow, but won't pay 40 bucks when there is an inch of ice on the driveway.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Plow it befor it freezes in hopes of scraping up your hard pack.then salt as it stops raining.


----------



## TMLGC

My weather apps are calling for basically nothing but rain and wind for my area and weatherunderground is usually pretty aggressive with snow fall amounts.

NWS and the news advertising heavy wet snow 4-8"+

Will be interesting to see if any of them come together in the morning.


----------



## allagashpm

http://www.wcsh6.com/mb/weather/blogs/keith-carson-blog-thursday-night-storm-still-a-go/379330493


----------



## LawnsInOrder

The timing of salt and sand for us has more to do with safety. Yes, heavy rain will wash it away but sometimes that happens. Gotta keep people from going off their road or sliding out of their driveway into oncoming traffic. Most of the resis are on-demand for sand/salt but if it gets really bad then we just go ahead and do it. Otherwise, it's so icy underneath that you can't plow to well when the next storm arrives.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

So 4" is the consensus among local stations? 

Wunderground and Weather are calling for less that 2" but I could live with 4" ending early Friday morning. I'd be even happier if it dumped 4" between midnight and 4 AM :laugh:


----------



## TMLGC

Now calling for no snow in the Kennebunks, both Weatherunderground and NWS. The winter weather advisory was cancelled for my area at 4pm. All rain and wind.

Note Weatherunderground never called for anything more than an inch in any if their forecasting.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Was that just coastal or all York County?


----------



## TMLGC

Just coastal, I believe they are still up for Sanford areas.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Thanks :waving:


----------



## hbrady

I have a feeling this is one of those 'box of chocolate' storms.. you never know what you are gonna get until it's over  Just checked snowfall with TWC and what was predicted as 1-3" tonight (in Windham) jumped to 5-8" just in the past half hour. Looks like cold air is hanging tough.


----------



## allagashpm

They haven't changed totals for me yet, but it's been snowing since 830 in bowdoinham. About 27 degrees or so. Not sure if it's still going to change over. If not, we're gonna get slammed fellas!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, I think the winds are going to be the biggest threat here on the coast....trees and lines down etc


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I can't figure out to hide my signature anymore...


----------



## hbrady

Up to 8-12" now (Windham).


----------



## allagashpm

They've upped it twice today for my area. Well only weather underground has I guess. First bump was to 3-6, now it's 6-10. 
Snowing pretty hard right now and has been since 8 when it changed over. 
We'll see what happens but good luck everyone. Gonna be pretty hairy driving tonight


----------



## TMLGC

At lunch time I was still at all rain with almost everyone's forecast!
1-3 around 1:30
3-5 around 4:00
Now 5-9 with special weather statements of heavy blinding snow.

I'm going to wait until it's done and head out just after midnight.


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC said:


> At lunch time I was still at all rain with almost everyone's forecast!
> 1-3 around 1:30
> 3-5 around 4:00
> Now 5-9 with special weather statements of heavy blinding snow.
> 
> I'm going to wait until it's done and head out just after midnight.


What time you think it's going to wrap up. Looking at the radar it seems to be moving along pretty quick


----------



## TMLGC

The time stamps say around 1:00 for my area, the weather channel said it was going to depart very fast and would be a sharp cut off.


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah I was thinking of heading out at 2, I'm further north. Good luck, nothing like plowing the wet heavy crap


----------



## LawnsInOrder

1 inch nothing to do....gonna melt of today...put down some salt/sand that's it...


----------



## TMLGC

8" with the bottom 2 solid slush. Just finished


----------



## allagashpm

Yup had 3-6. Wet sloppy crap. 
Not as windy today as I was expecting so that was good.


----------



## plowguy43

Ended up with 27" here in oxford, tied naples for highest totals at least that's what I heard on the radio. Crazy storm, lots of stuck plow trucks, equipment breaking, etc. Knock on wood had no problems and kept all the accounts happy. Hope you all had a good day as well.


----------



## Ray

We ended up with about 20" in the Sanford Springvale area.


----------



## allagashpm

Anyone seeing anything for tonight? Weather underground is calling for 2-4 in my area.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anyone that plowed with that last storm, that's the stuff nightmares are made of  over 2" an hour of cement I'd say they seriously screwed the pooch with that forecast......... but what else is new  :hammerhead:


----------



## allagashpm

jrs.landscaping said:


> Anyone that plowed with that last storm, that's the stuff nightmares are made of  over 2" an hour of cement I'd say they seriously screwed the pooch with that forecast......... but what else is new  :hammerhead:


I read the nws in gray was recording 6 inches per hour. That's insane. Driving in 2 inches+ per hour is crazy and quite frankly dangerous in terms of visibility, but Jesus 6 inches an hour? I don't know how you'd even be able to see lol. 
Anyways, snowing here since 7


----------



## LawnsInOrder

slush/freezing rain and ice.....yup. My sister's wedding was New Years eve, got home at 1, up and back at it early the next morning, then one of the guys had an accident with one of my trucks on top of my hangover....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! hahhahahaa


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> slush/freezing rain and ice.....yup. My sister's wedding was New Years eve, got home at 1, up and back at it early the next morning, then one of the guys had an accident with one of my trucks on top of my hangover....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! hahhahahaa


That sucks man, went to bed a 10 ish and got up at 2:30 to 3", one lot only needed salt and plowed the others.

One undeniable truth, alcohol and employees are guaranteed to give you headaches from time to time  :laugh:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

One undeniable truth, alcohol and employees are guaranteed to give you headaches from time to time  :laugh: 


hahahahha....that's quoteable.....preferably not at the same time, right?? hahhahaa


----------



## PlowMan03

What happened to your truck Jason? Hopefully it's not that bad.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> One undeniable truth, alcohol and employees are guaranteed to give you headaches from time to time  :laugh:
> 
> hahahahha....that's quoteable.....preferably not at the same time, right?? hahhahaa


Yeah that's a double whammy, and a rare occurrence ........ you should play the lottery  payup


----------



## jrs.landscaping

allagashpm said:


> I read the nws in gray was recording 6 inches per hour. That's insane.


Yeah it was something else, reminded me of Nemo a few years ago, another time I was ready to go into defcon mode  :gunsfiring:


----------



## plowguy43

Any of you guys in the Albion or Anson area, or know of anyone reliable in those area's? I have 2 properties up there that I would like to sub if possible. Let me know


----------



## AccuCon

You guys getting some heavy wet snow up there?

48hr Animated Ptype MSLP


----------



## allagashpm

Just rain and a bit of sleet so far


----------



## hbrady

I wonder if tonight's 'heavy rain' will accumulate to 10"-27" like last weeks


----------



## TMLGC

If anybody that has a Facebook account check out North East Weather Alert. Seems very good, updates frequently and gives reasonings for his forecasts.

https://www.facebook.com/Northeast-Weather-Alert-164482587095720/?ref=nf


----------



## allagashpm

Looks like us on the coast and southern maine may get a push out of this. Calling for 2-4 this afternoon till about midnight


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Been snowing since around 130, have about a 1/4" now. It can do this till midnight if it wants :clapping: :laugh:


----------



## TMLGC

Ended up with a even 2", did about 3/4 of my route. Skipped most of the gravel driveways, sent a few emails to people letting them know if they want service to let me know.


----------



## allagashpm

We had 2-3 as well. Probably hit 75 percent of the driveways and did some sanding. Feels weird plowing 2 inches of powder but with these temps and rain it would have been a disaster later in the week.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

About 2" here, awesome plowing, Sunday 6 AM no one out and about, plowing powder and blasting Def Leppard........ good times lowblue: :headphones:


----------



## TMLGC

Well,,,let my mower run for awhile today and cleaned out the deck and ghs box as I never had a chance before winter,,,looks like a good 10-14+ day stretch of no frozen precip and mostly mild conditions.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC said:


> Well,,,let my mower run for awhile today and cleaned out the deck and ghs box as I never had a chance before winter,,,looks like a good 10-14+ day stretch of no frozen precip and mostly mild conditions.


Wishful thinking running the mower?


----------



## TMLGC

Nah, I try and run it around at least once a month if the temps get well above freezing. I don't put any stabilizer or winterize it besides giving it a good cleaning.


----------



## allagashpm

Hah I did the same thing today. Never did get around to winterizing everything before the snow but got it all taken care of and put away today. Was nice working in a t-shirt, but a few events for Jan would be nice.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Definitely nice bringing firewood into the shop in a tee shirt, compared to yesterday when it was -6 and nothing would start :hammerhead:


----------



## allagashpm

jrs.landscaping said:


> Definitely nice bringing firewood into the shop in a tee shirt, compared to yesterday when it was -6 and nothing would start :hammerhead:


Yeah I was moving firewood yesterday too. We don't have a stove yet but hopefully this spring I will get one. They wanted around 3 grand to install a new jotul with liner. Gotta get one though because I have about 10 or 12 cords of wood I've been scrounging lol. 
Did you ever get that new shop built or is it still in the works


----------



## jrs.landscaping

It's built, not finished but we're in there and working out of it. Still need to finish the siding and do the finish work inside but it's a dry place to work and get out of the elements.

I've been meaning to get some pics up on my lawnsite thread but I've really been slacking lol


----------



## hbrady

Long term forecast ... yawn. At this rate I'll never be able to use my new MinnSNOWta roof rake or go ice fishing


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup....we got a few of the mowers out last week and did some shop work along with some tree work.....restock the wood pile in shop....gonna tackle more tree work this week. It would be nice to have something the last week of Jan though. Had to replace one sander, then computer went in one of the trucks - I'll be happy to break even this winter. On the flip side, I went ice fishing on Fri...wicked cold and windy but had fun.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

oh ya....we got the salt/sand shed up...that was very exciting for me...lol - no more shoveling off tarps and messing around with it.


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder said:


> oh ya....we got the salt/sand shed up...that was very exciting for me...lol - no more shoveling off tarps and messing around with it.
> 
> View attachment 169809


I just noticed that the other day when I drove by. Makes life alot easier with that I'm sure


----------



## allagashpm

That's great about the shop. I rarely go to lawnsite anymore, and not just because it's winter haha. 
Salt shed looks awesome. Must be a huge help. 
Looks like we might get a little plow in Tuesday into Wednesday. Maybe 3-5? I'll take it I'm loving these little storms


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah I don't get on there very often either, I was also hearing 3-6, hopefully it isn't that cement like we've been getting.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

thanks for the comments on the shelter.

Yea, looking like 2-3 for our area. Better than rain or mix. I hope to put my ice shack out after this storm. Be safe - keep in touch.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm hoping to get a push in up my way but not looking likely.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

yes, of course it has changed now. Dusting to 1" - they are saying.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mine went up, now looking at 4-8


----------



## allagashpm

I went to bed at 12 and it hadn't started yet. Got up around 4 to a dusting on the deck. Brunswick topsham had an inch or so. Maybe I'll go out later when the flurries stop and see what things look like


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, only a dusting here. The air is sooo dry I think a lot isn't even reaching the ground. Radar shows a lot overhead for quite awhile but not a flake in the air. Oh well, We'll wait until next week and see if anything changes.


----------



## allagashpm

They just said rockland got 10 inches and fry burg got 9. Wtf did this storm do last night???


----------



## hbrady

Good question, only got about 2.5" in Windham


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Got a little over 5" in the big city of Sanford When I headed home around 9 ish, most of the snow fell before I headed out at 1:30. I had about 4" when I walked out the door so not much fell after that, maybe a couple inches.

Fryburg-Porter-Conway NH seem to get the jackpot with this type of trough, I'm just happy with the timing.

On a side note had some **** stolen out of our staged machines that we noticed today, just a heads up to make sure you keep your stuff locked up :angry: :gunsfiring:


----------



## allagashpm

That sucks about the theft. I hate that crap. I went back out around 1ish once the flurries let up and did my whole route which was awesome. 3-5 of powder. I hate plowing during the day though too many people trying to talk to you or move cars and all that.


----------



## TMLGC

:laugh:I believe I'm the 3rd member here within the last month to be involved in a crash. Beware unsubscribe while you can. Got about 6-8" of wet snow. Was backing out of a driveway right in front of one of my original customers of all people! Not even his house I was at. I did not see him until after I was hit. The visibility was so bad he never saw my truck or even my class 1 strobe through the snow covered hedge. No injuries, no hard feelings. Can't believe the damage he sustained, brought my truck in today no structural damage (surprising) just a bumper and bedside. After the police came we went down the road to his garage and banged out the metal away from my wheel and I carried on. Scheduled to go in on the 30th.

Scared the crap out of me never saw it coming.


----------



## hbrady

That sucks but at least no one was hurt. Looks like his truck is a total loss. Backing onto roadway always worries me no matter how bright and obnoxious my light bar is. The road I plow is just over the top of a hill, total blind spot which is why I always try to plow it when it's dark. 25 MPH zone but there are always morons doing 40 even when it's snowing. 31 years and so far I've been lucky (TOTALLY KNOCKING ON WOOD RIGHT NOW).


----------



## TMLGC

I'm 40 never had A traffic ticket never been involved in a mv crash. If it's another 40 years I can live with that.


----------



## allagashpm

Glad you're OK and that he is too. Looks like an early tundra? Really surprised at the amount of damage he took compared to your truck.
2015 winter I almost got nailed several times backing out of drives because the damn banks were so high. The time of day you got hit along with that shrub pretty much no matter what you did he wouldn't have seen you. Cut that shrub down in the spring and bill them for it, tell them it's a hazard for them pulling out of their driveway lol


----------



## hbrady

Monday into Tuesday is looking interesting. TWC app is calling for 6-12" of snow and ice. That app has been pretty accurate so far this season.


----------



## hbrady

TWC app now saying 8-13" of snow and ice. Yee Haww


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'm seeing 3-6, going to be a mess I can see that.


----------



## mercer_me

Sorry to hear about your wreck TMLGC. Hope everyone has been having a good Winter. My Winter has been going well. My L9000 has been awesome since we did the big rebuild on it and my Tundra good as always. I'll try to get some pictures on soon. For some reason when I try to upload pictures from my iPhone it says the file is to big.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Just wondering how the sledding is up in the Newry , Sunday river to Rangeley areas? Our annual trip for 26yrs, now
I started, approx. 10 of us are heading up next wk. 1/2 of us Ski @ Sunday river the others Sled to Rangeley, We
tailgate at the Mt. parking lot @ lunch, cook prime rib @ the ski house the eat and drink like Vikings. And Come
back in time for the Super bowl although, my Raiders are Golfing!


----------



## hbrady

Mercer, I had same issue and found the quickest solution is to screen shot the picture and upload screen shot.

Avalanch, haven't been up that way but this season was already way better than last year. After this storm the trails should be even better. That sounds like a fun trip, especially the eating and drinking like Vikings! GO PATS!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I was right, what a mess 

My Uncle is in Jackman right now, a little further north but the trail conditions look awesome.


----------



## TMLGC

2" of solid sleet capped with freezing rain then plain rain soaked through to the ground. Plowed everything, just got done. I can't believe the weight to push that amount! But hey at least I didn't crash or break anything this time:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Same here, about 3" of sleet or maybe it was 1" of snow with 2" of sleet on top. Felt like I was pushing a foot of wet snow at some places due to the ice buildup below. Definitely investing in a sander/spreader for next season. Can already see that there's a lot more money to be made offering that service, especially during seasons with low snowfall amounts.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yeah it was a little messy but not as bad as what you guys got. Looks like finally a chance of a clipper storm mid-week (tues night into wed). Getting tired of all this rain and mud in Jan. Looking like last winter so far. 

Jason


----------



## TMLGC

Not even an inch down here looks like it's winding down as well.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

50's next week, got a month and change to go 

I just hope we don't get one of those late season storms to delay cleanups.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

come on....50s???? I don't see that....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

lol heard it on the radio this morning, I don't believe it either but I'm feeling optimistic :laugh: 

All the weather apps are calling for mid thirties with some more junk mid week and I figured 50's sounded better


----------



## hbrady

That mid-week jerk is getting a little more interesting


----------



## GMCHD plower

hbrady said:


> That mid-week jerk is getting a little more interesting


Might want to be careful saying that out of context...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

GMCHD plower said:


> Might want to be careful saying that out of context...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## plowguy43

wunderground has been pretty accurate this season and its calling for a total of around 8-10"s of snow prior to turning to sleet/freezing rain- again. It'd be nice to get a decent storm or two on the books.


----------



## hbrady

Seeing 5-8 down my way but I'd take that!


----------



## AccuCon

The problem with this upcoming even is all the warm air pulled up from the south...You guys way up in Maine might avoid all change overs but coastal areas probably not...You can see this in the 850hpa temps, I animated this yesterday so its not the newest model runs but it illustrates that warm air coming in ahead...










The 850hpa (mb or roughly 5,000 feet) is where snow is made...so when it's above freezing no dice...It will be a mess for sure

This is just not good for any snow









Then it's right back to cold as it passes









Check out the 2 meter temp swings


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Seems to be a lot of these style storms this year, I'd rather have snow than freezing rain.

That last nor'easter I'm happy was mostly sleet, if that had been all freezing rain I think we all would've been in trouble.


----------



## plowguy43

The only people these changeover storms are good for are those who sand and salt a lot.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Not really, they dramatically increase the likelihood of a S&F and pose more of a liability for units on the road

I honestly hate freezing more than blizzards and that's saying something :laugh:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, salt/sand isn't all roses. These freezes after rain makes royal mess.


----------



## plowguy43

Oh definitely, but at least your getting some additional revenue after a storm. Those who just push snow - like myself - are a one and done with these events. Obviously the risk is greater due to S&F.


----------



## allagashpm

I think I've sanded more than I've plowed this year haha. 
Sounds like we are in for a good week. Upped it to 4-8 today and sounds like Thursday could be a good one too. Be safe


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I don't see anything for Thursday yet?


----------



## TMLGC




----------



## TMLGC

Weather apps are calling for 3-6" 
NWS and local news have hardly picked it up. Keith Carson said 3-6 for coastal areas at noon but did not show that on a map.


----------



## TMLGC

Just got my truck back, new bedside, mounts, rear bumper and mounts. They cleaned up the cross members and detailed the truck with that new car smell. Too bad I can't even enjoy that for a day!!

Insurance claim was painless and easy.

It needed a bumper anyway and it was bleeding rust pretty bad.


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm starting to see stuff talking about a widespread 6-12" Thursday and possibly similar Sunday.


----------



## allagashpm

Charlie lopresti just had a map. Looks like jackpot for the coast, downcast looked like a foot


----------



## allagashpm

Downeast


----------



## allagashpm

Has anyone further south had it change over yet. Radar is currently showing rain but it's 14 and been snowing since 6. I didn't think temps would come up fast enough but they haven't budged and probably picked up another few inches easily.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Drizzling here and showing 15 degrees.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> come on....50s???? I don't see that....


Totally hit 50 today  

Any wagers on what this next one will bring? I'm guessing another 3-6" storm lowblue:


----------



## TMLGC

NWS lowered their estimate and TWC and Weatherunderground just increased theirs so who knows 4"-12"+ Mabye more. I like the apps and weather sites vs the TV station weather forecasters,


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I've been less than impressed with NWS this season!! They were the last to even predict measurable snow for tomorrow.


----------



## TMLGC

Man the extended forecast looks like 2 years ago. Will barely have time to regroup in between if they all take shape.

Possibly another plow Saturday.
Decent storm on Monday
Possibly again on Wednesday


----------



## hbrady

Yea, this is going to be a long 6-7 days if the forecast holds. TWC now calling for 12+ for my area. Immediate coast 14"+.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

If the next week pans out the way the apps are calling it I don't think any of us are going to get much sleep :gunsfiring:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

13's extended forecast is calling for mid thirties, snow/rain showers


----------



## allagashpm

jrs.landscaping said:


> If the next week pans out the way the apps are calling it I don't think any of us are going to get much sleep :gunsfiring:


My wife is already complaining. You get like this before and after every storm!

Yeah sorry honey, trigger depth, gotta go we can finish this conversation when I get back


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Nothing like welding in a snow storm....yup....joy joy.... Gettin' it done though!


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder said:


> Nothing like welding in a snow storm....yup....joy joy.... Gettin' it done though!


That can't be good. What broke?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

A mount bracket on plow that Darlings welded for me last year. TERRIBLE job....I can weld better than that and I'm not that great. F250 still in the shop and not fixed yet, bill up over 3k so far ....brakes went in another truck last storm, got that fixed. Glad we have some snow to pay for the damages that the snow caused. HAHAHHA


----------



## PlowMan03

Wow, that's not good. Is the 250 still in town or elsewhere now? Hopefully they get it fixed soon.


----------



## TMLGC

Seems like we got more than 13" in my area that is the latest snow total I can find it was coming down at inches per hour for awhile. I still have a handful to touch up and shovel but I'm going to bed for a few hours.

Those snow banks of concrete we plowed last month don't move too well


----------



## jrs.landscaping

2-4" tonight/tomorrow
9-14" Sunday into Monday
probably 3-5" Wednesday


woo hoo


----------



## allagashpm

I think we got 8-12 but a lot of drifting. This storm kicked my ass for some reason. I guess I'm used to the small 3-6 inchers and forgot how much longer it takes. Did everything twice, except one driveway that was blown completely clear. 
I haven't heard anything concrete for Monday but that blizzard conditions are likely. 
I'm beat but hey if I can get 5 plows in one full week I am not going to complain.


----------



## hbrady

This is looking like a hum dinga of a 3 days. TWC's been pretty accurate in the 5 day so far this season. Looks like 17-27" in my area.


----------



## allagashpm

http://www.wcsh6.com/mb/weather/blogs/carson-blog-full-winter-brah/406781150

Keith carsons take. 12-24 for coast. Lot of random ramblings in that post but I think he knows his stuff for the most part


----------



## allagashpm

Got 5 or 6 inches of fluff. Getting a full push out of this one. Yeah aw! Having flashbacks to 2015 haha. Nice thing about blizzards is people pay you quicker for old invoices haha


----------



## bacwudzme

Ugh!


----------



## TMLGC

Prob got just under 3", did the roads and little less than half of my driveways. I bought one of those rubber paddle toro snow blowers today, man those work good for what they are!! Going to save my back and speed things up. Easy in and out of the truck. The last one left at Rays,,,Home Depot was all sold out. I'm glad I got it at a dealer anyway.

Heavy drinking tonight!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Stay safe out there guys, rates of 1-2" an hour and 40-50 MPH winds. 

Not going to fun :gunsfiring:


----------



## pldann86

MT desert...lol good luck
Tonight
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Areas of blowing snow after 1am. Low around 28. Windy, with an east wind 21 to 26 mph increasing to 29 to 34 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 48 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.
Monday
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Areas of blowing snow. High near 31. Very windy, with a northeast wind 41 to 45 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.


----------



## allagashpm

Just started here. Just finished shoveling the roof. Not sure what I'm going to do I might just go out early Monday and come back. I really don't know. Like is it worth risking crashing with visibility to open stuff up? I remember with Nemo I was driving and even with the plow raised in v I was still plowing a foot of snow on the roads. 
No way to win with this one fellas but please be careful! And take pictures!


----------



## TMLGC

Same thoughts I just started my truck about 3 solid inches coming down good now. In thinking I'm doing the road next to my house and neighbors, stoping in for a big dinner then doing the other road and hoping to make a few passes into all the others,,, Mabye go in around midnight and go out again at 4am I'm just worried things will drift over or pile up so I can't get through.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

been snowing here for a while, visibility is getting pretty bad. Snow rates seem to be picking up too.


----------



## TMLGC

It's very wet mixing with sleet Mabye a touch of rain at the shore


----------



## jrs.landscaping

This thing can end at any time now *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## allagashpm

I know we must have got 2 feet. Drifts are ridiculous.


----------



## allagashpm

Everyone dead? I know I am. Did 20 hours yesterday slept for a few hours and have been cleaning up since 5. Then trying to get some roofs done before tomorrow's storm. If we get rain on the coast I'm ****ed. Got at least 2 ft yesterday and the drifts were brutal


----------



## Roz17

Good Luck guys. I ended up with 8" Saturday and about 30" yesterday at my place. I snowblowed 5 times in the last 2 days, which is why I joined this site to research plows and get one before next season.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Haven't really slept since Thursday :laugh:

Plow, salt, stack, repeat

Yeah if we get rain going to be a huge mess, heard anything from rain to a foot depending on who or which station 

I'm going with 2-4" in the big city of Sanford

Hopefully that's the last one for a while I need some  and


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Also if anyone in the Biddeford area needs drives/lots pushed back a buddy of mine has a skid mounted blower

Anyone in the Sanford area we're booking after this next storm for moving/stacking.


----------



## TMLGC

Yeah I'm shot what's killing me is my unoccupied seasonal properties that want the garage doors and walkway cleared. I did one roof today as well. Thank god I bought that blower.

Im thinking I have a few too many accounts for plowing purposes. After this next storm we will see if the billing for this month will weed any out.


----------



## TMLGC

And this morning I lowered my plow and did would not move at all. Last night when I parked it I left the blade up. I never do that ,,,I can't get the lift ram to collapse and it won't move side to side either.

So now I'm plowing with my 7'6" on 4dr 3/4 ton yeah. It's clearly something plow side no time to deal with it now.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

The one good thing is the salt bill will go down because half the lots are snow now........


----------



## MSsnowplowing

We are all done in CT so if anyone needs additional equipment, I have a 2 plow trucks with vplows, 1 with straight blade and all 3 have sanders and a skid steer.
We are about 6 hours from blue hill maine.
If anyone is interested send me a message and we can discuss terms.

And we can leave within a few hours and be there by early morning.


----------



## TMLGC

This is going to be a disaster it's been pouring rain now for a bit. I got the 8' up and running again.


----------



## allagashpm

Yup started raining at 1 which is about when I had enough of roof shoveling. The snow was already wicked heavy from the warm temps. So I got some Chinese food and took a nap haha. When I woke up it was pouring and now it's snowing pretty hard. Gonna be doing a lot of sanding and swearing


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Heading out to check catch basins before this thing gets rolling. Saw on the news parts of Portland were under water


----------



## TMLGC

Well that sucked. I think Jrs got crushed with another 18".

I struggled with sections of my private roads with all the rain prior.


----------



## AccuCon

I feel for you guys...Ya won the snow lottery this year!


----------



## allagashpm

We got 4-8. As the day wore on I was tearing up some lawns and gravel. Did a ton of sanding. 
Then snuck in 4 roofs. Just got home. Sleeping until may. Or until the phone rings tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

I give you guys credit up there, no days off at all.


----------



## AccuCon

I raise a glass to you mainiacs...Post some pictures, I bet you guys got mountains for piles...I know I do and I'm down here in CT!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah we got the jackpot, 18" of cement with a ton of hardpack/ice

Forecast looks like we'll have at least some time to dig out and move/stack some piles


----------



## AccuCon

jrs.landscaping said:


> Yeah we got the jackpot, 18" of cement with a ton of hardpack/ice
> 
> Forecast looks like we'll have at least some time to dig out and move/stack some piles


Hardcore New England snow!

May our thoughts now be with the west and this monster


----------



## mercer_me

Well the past week was interesting. TO MUCH SNOW! I couldn't get down my driveway after the big storm because I had been plowing the town roads. I had to get my friend to come up with his bucket loader. Very lucky to have good friends!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

5.5 hrs of sleep from Friday 2/10 until Wed 2/15. Yup, two cat naps of 2-3 hrs each. Plows breaking left and right, underneath trucks in snow with cutting torch and welder. Yup good times...all profit. Lost my mind somewhere along the way. I hope to find it this week sometime. Catch up with everyone soon!

Jason


----------



## LawnsInOrder

NWS says we got 50" of snow within 10 day period.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

MSsnowplowing said:


> We are all done in CT ... we can leave within a few hours and be there by early morning.


Love this guy's enthusiasm. Thanks for the offer sir....unfortunately just saw this. =D..



TMLGC said:


> Im thinking I have a few too many accounts for plowing purposes. After this next storm we will see if the billing for this month will weed any out.


Ya, DITTO.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

TMLGC said:


> And this morning I lowered my plow and did would not move at all. Last night when I parked it I left the blade up. I never do that ,,,I can't get the lift ram to collapse and it won't move side to side either.


You get it fixed? My guess is moisture/water inside. Get that truck inside and thawed out if possible, then drain and replace fluid and let us know.


----------



## TMLGC

Was exactly that,,, water got in through the $79 after market motor I bought in the fall. I flushed the whole system and bought the Fisher motor from Weirs I should of bought in the first place and all is well. Can't believe that 6" makes that much difference. What little plowing I did with the 7'6" I basically did everything with the blade straight on. Plowing in a turn with my extended wheel base did not go too good. 

After my 2nd roof shoveling job Friday I pulled the plug on that ,,,exhausting.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Glad you got it fixed. ...roof shoveling is tough and liability insurance is crazy. ...we start at 50 an hr for the easiest of jobs and go up from there. ....usually encourage them to find a neighbor for cash. ..ha ha ha


----------



## plowguy43

Oh man I love roof shoveling jobs. The good ones who want someone insured will pay good money for them. If you guys don't want to do them, I'll take them off your hands. Been traveling around all week shoveling roofs - From Albion to Anson, down to Windham.

Happy to be done with the past week, so much snow so quickly really makes life difficult. I am definitely getting rid of this 8'6" plow and going back to a 9'6" plow. Makes all the difference in these big storms and keeping driveways wide throughout the season.


----------



## allagashpm

I hate roofs. So I charge 100 an hour with an hour minimum. Hoped that would keep people away but nope. They're happy just to have it done. Glad you guys all survived.


----------



## bacwudzme

Dewey is now a tv celebrity!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, the ONLY good thing about these really big storms is that they separate the men from the boys. A lot of fly-by-nighters get overwhelmed. Almost pull the trigger on a 3500 dump this week but we could agree on price.....sometime soon.

Yes, I'll never buy an 8.5 again....in fact I'll be putting a wing on the dump when we get one. On big storms it'll be a big help.


----------



## allagashpm

Yup it's really true about the fly by nighters. Just got a road back that I had done for 3 years and lost to a low bidder by 20 dollars. Propane company wouldn't deliver. Guy was apparently using an 8ft or smaller straight blade. My plow in v was hitting the banks, and it had 2 inches of ice. Widened her out and sanded the **** out of it. Any money they saved they just spent yesterday lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

:hammerhead: can't make it up.


----------



## allagashpm




----------



## allagashpm

Here's a few from the blizzard. Last two are the road I got back before and after. I've got a few more pics but was too busy to be out taking pictures in waist deep drifts.
Edit: thank God for v blades lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping




----------



## jrs.landscaping

Few post storm pics, glad I snapped some, that snow's disappearing quick


----------



## allagashpm

Nice truck!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Thanks


----------



## GMCHD plower

Guess I'll join in on the picture posting, what a crazy storm, we had white out conditions for about 5 hours straight, nearly impossible to get around/see. Think we totaled somewhere in the 28-30" range, all in about 16 hours. After 46 hours straight I got a few hours sleep then it was into the loader pushing banks back and hauling snow at night for the next week. The picture with the snowboard, there's a Chevy Caviler under there somewhere that the owner of the properties nephew owns, he was told to move it before winter started and never did, the owner said "do what you have to do, if it gets covered its his own damn fault"


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking at the pictures it's hard to believe it hit the 70's down here last week, can't believe how much it snowed over those 10 or so days


----------



## allagashpm

I know it's crazy I'm seeing grass around here. I'd be OK at this point if it was over. Wouldn't be terrible to have time to prep for spring and start cleanups. We had our entire winter in a two week span so I'm a bit burned out anyways. Plus after sending invoices today I think most of my customers won't want to see me again


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Hahaha...yup! That's okay, the customers made out great during the first part of winter, and I had to pay my guys and eat it. Finally get to make some back. That's how this works....lol I'm afraid you are right, I'm sure I'll still have to go teeth pulling to get some of my payments.


----------



## allagashpm

Well I'm hearing possible 5-8 Tuesday into Wednesday. That should make spring cleanups fun.


----------



## TMLGC




----------



## hbrady

Well.. at least the ground is going to be firmed up nicely before it arrives... my wife JUST said yesterday 'Nice job not trashing the lawn this year'. :clapping:


----------



## PlowMan03

I haven't trashed the lawns too bad, haven't rolled up any sod. Got plenty of dirt on the hill of the lawn though, going to need a power broom to get it off though lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Just received my reminder from mother nature to always make sure the gear is ready to go.......... :hammerhead:


----------



## hbrady

TWC now showing 14-22" Tues-Wed. Going out with a bang!


----------



## allagashpm

Won't hurt to have some work to bill out in March haha sorry jr. You have to do any salting last night? Wife said roads in Portland are frigging covered in salt


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We plowed last night, got in around 1 and did a salt run again this morning. Really too cold for salt to work though, at least when I went out, hopefully temps rise enough to do some melting.

Really hope we just get a little from that storm Tuesday, starts costing money if we're not doing maintenance by April 1 payup


----------



## hbrady

Guy at US Cellular in Portland told me he saw a handful of slide offs and a rollover on his way to Sanford last night. TWC's numbers are going up, 16-25" now. Gonna be a long 24 hours.


----------



## TMLGC

I'd just assume started my landscape season in 10 days-2 weeks as I was hoping for. At best any snow money at this point will just hopefully offset a delayed landscape start.

I hate these big storms anytime of year. 3-6" is fine with me.


----------



## hbrady

100% agree


----------



## TMLGC

My kids will be going to school until July.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looks like bad timing, starting mid morning and cranking up early afternoon. At this rate I'll be happy with anything less than a foot


----------



## hbrady

LOL, I'll be happy with less that 20  My son is a Sr, no make up days so he's like 'bring it on!'


----------



## allagashpm

Keith Carson is saying more like 7-13 I guess he is following the GFS more than the euro. everyone else is saying 12-20. 
Drifts are going to be a killer again. might want to get some tire chains


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Stay safe out there guys :waving:


----------



## bacwudzme

Wait are we getting a snow storm today?


----------



## TMLGC

Going in now going to try and sleep for 2 hours. 6 more occupied residential to make my 2nd visit to then plow and snowblow up my unoccupied places. Very tough barely any visibility for awhile.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

*trucewhiteflag*



And that's all I have to say about that......


----------



## allagashpm

Wasn't as bad as the last blizzard. Drifts were brutal on that one. Still got 14-18 inches and was out for 20 hours. Visibility was terrible. Hope everyone made out ok.


----------



## TMLGC

Was much worse for my area wind was much stronger and with heavier snow fall rates, lost power as well


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC said:


> Was much worse for my area wind was much stronger and with heavier snow fall rates, lost power as well


Yeah I heard that on the radio all the outages down there. Sounds like something sat into Sunday and I heard something about a mid week storm?


----------



## allagashpm

Also do any of you guys run chains at all? I got a set for this last storm thinking I'd be drift busting like before. I was blown away by how much I was able to plow in 2wd. Only downfall was driving between jobs at 20mph. I drove off a private road because i couldn't see anything and realized I was off the road and in a field. Raised the plow a bit and floored it and pulled right out. I would have been there for hours without them on


----------



## TMLGC

I drive a Chevy so I don't need chains,,,but if I ever get a Ford I would probably try them out


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC said:


> I drive a Chevy so I don't need chains,,,but if I ever get a Ford I would probably try them out


Hahah you'd be surprised how much you would use chains
Like when you need to secure it to a wrecker, get pulled out of a 3 inch snow drift,, or hook your dog up to it since it won't be able to move from the driveway.


----------



## unhcp

also just having studded tires can help alot too


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Thought about getting some for the loader but at 1K per pair didn't seem feasible


----------



## TMLGC

Model runs are bringing this weekend back into play with each run. If anyone subscribes to NorthEast Weather Alert I got this from there. I guess they are changing quickly.


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC said:


> View attachment 171532
> Model runs are bringing this weekend back into play with each run. If anyone subscribes to NorthEast Weather Alert I got this from there. I guess they are changing quickly.


Is that showing us at 12-20


----------



## TMLGC

To be honest I'm not sure how decipher all the different model maps I sure hope not. I think the general to moderate snow that was supposed to be southern New England is now possible coming up here instead. 

Keith Carson is now saying 1-3" Down East 3-6. That's up from a nothing event. TV news tends to be a few runs behind as far as I can tell. 

All my weather apps still show nothing at all.


----------



## TMLGC

I'm not a big FB person but I came across North East Weather Alert on there and the guy is really good with live updates and analysis.


----------



## PlowMan03

I'm subscribed to him as well. I think I read somewhere that he lives in Wells. He is good with his updates


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anybody hear anything about a mess this weekend?


----------



## TMLGC

Yeah I'm seeing that on Weatherunderground 3-5" Friday into Saturday. I'm saying no way too much warmer air on either side of the storm, mid 40's before and after and high 30's during the day of the event given that 3-5" is going to be tough in April,,,,,especially in hot top. 

Although you may need to scrape as your big commercial.


----------



## TMLGC

On Friday I had a solid 3" on my dirt driveway and deck. The neighbors I plow have paved driveways they were mostly wet towards the end just coatings in spots.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah we did 2 salt runs and scraped last Friday, most likely the same this Friday. Salt's getting down to the danger zone and I seriously hate to order more this late in the season so hopefully it's nothing.


----------



## TMLGC

I can certify understand why that would be that last thing I would want to spend money on this time of year. 

Depending on what you have I can't imagine anything would be frozen or slick by the time they open this time if year. 

Last Saturday the day after the snow I went out about 7-8 o'clock and 2 companies were out salting lots. I looked at my temp it was 38deg sun was coming out and everything was wet pavement I said to myself what a waste. Admittedly I have not been involved with servicing any true commercial lots/properties in over 10-12 years so I'm not going to pretend to know what current contracts expect.


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah I can't imagine having to store and order salt this time of year. 
I think a lot of people waste material, but like you said with contracts these days if someone is going to be held liable it's better to just salt it I think. Which is sad but that's the country we live in. 
I'm surprised they're calling for 3-5 must be a decent sized storm considering how much will be melting on contact to still accumulate that much?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

TMLGC said:


> so I'm not going to pretend to know what current contracts expect.


They expect the moon lol

Most companies would rather spend the money on material than have a S&F, it sucks but that's the world we live in I guess. I didn't salt that morning but we were scraping which shows "active treatment" in case of litigation.

Worse case I'll buy bulk retail, hate to order 24 tons and sit on it all summer


----------



## TMLGC

This is from Weatherunderground just now for Kennebunk,,,not cool this time of year IMO.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

High of 40 and low of 32 with 5-8" 

Going to be some hard lowblue:


----------



## hbrady

TWC app hasn't let me down all year, 5 day precip predictions have been pretty accurate. This time, I hope they are dead wrong.


----------



## allagashpm

For what it's worth ch 13 is saying 10 -16 inches for south west, and 6-12 for most everyone else. This is gonna suck


----------



## jrs.landscaping

5-10 or 10-16 depending, and 50 on Sunday, seriously seems like a bad joke :hammerhead:


----------



## hbrady

Serenity now!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

hbrady said:


> *SANITY* now!


Fixed it for you Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## allagashpm

Anyone going to plant something Maine this weekend? I'm going to pop in tomorrow and check it out before getting ready for the storm.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Pre-treated this morning, hearing 3-5 now with coastal mixing and up to 18" in the foothills.

Hoping with temps hovering around freezing at least a couple inches will burn off.......


----------



## allagashpm

Well good luck everyone especially you guys down south and to the west. Looks like I'm right on the fringe but maybe 4-8. Sounds like it's going through most of the day tomorrow which sucks. I'll probably go out around 5 tomorrow am and see what's going on. Still hasn't started snowing here yet.


----------



## TMLGC

Calling for either side of a foot, snowing pretty good now, wet stuff, Mabye an inch at most, finishing 2nd glass of wine then hitting the rack will get up at 3 to see what is going on. If we get that much will seriously delay the landscape season with the existing snow pack and snow banks. Wipe out any plowing profit for the year for me anyway.


----------



## allagashpm

TMLGC said:


> Calling for either side of a foot, snowing pretty good now, wet stuff, Mabye an inch at most, finishing 2nd glass of wine then hitting the rack will get up at 3 to see what is going on. If we get that much will seriously delay the landscape season with the existing snow pack and snow banks. Wipe out any plowing profit for the year for me anyway.


Yeah at this point it sucks. Talking something Tuesday as well.


----------



## hbrady

10" of heavy wet nasty slick sh*t and hours left to go. Love pushing cement and mud.


----------



## allagashpm

Yup this sucks all around. Had 4 accident in a half mile people suck


----------



## John_DeereGreen

So I've been watching you guys post about this over the last few days. Are storms like this common for you guys this late in the season, or is this a somewhat unusual event?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

My brother+ friends are always up there. Good Sledding, The Ski areas will clean up this YR.$$$ They
will skiing into May?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

No, not normal.

11 +/- of wet cement, going back tonight to do final cleanups. Just saw the one Tuesday is leaning more towards rain now :clapping:


----------



## allagashpm

Yeah a storm like this is more common for the first couple weeks of March, and even these totals is not super common. But then we had a foot plus the middle of March. 
Northern Maine is practically a whole different state and they get way more. 
We got 2-10 inches I would say lol. Some areas you could see pavement others were 10. Weird storm. 
Skipped as many as I could but still moved a lot of gravel. I guess I can still charge for sanding?


----------



## TMLGC

10-12" back dragging worked good this storm, did not tear up and lawns and did well with the gravel stuff. Nice and slow in 1st and worked the blade up and down


----------



## hbrady

..and for the icing on the cake.. 5"-8" more inches of cement tomorrow with rain on top 

One thing positive I will say, that 13.5" from Saturday sure has melted fast Thumbs Up


----------



## jrs.landscaping

That's rough, looking at a coating down here.......


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anybody get anything from this one?


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping said:


> Anybody get anything from this one?


I had to plow and sand all my roads. I can hear the fat lady singing now. I'm ready for Summer.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I was ready for better weather two weeks ago


----------



## hbrady

Since I got a sunburn yesterday I guess it's safe to unload my counterweight now (knock on wood)


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah we're putting gear away and getting ready for the mud. Hope everyone made out okay this year


----------



## mercer_me

Has a coating of snow on the grass in this area this morning. I'm looking forward to warm weather so I can get back to hauling gravel.


----------



## PlowMan03

How's everyone's summer going? Been quite busy for me. I was finally able to buy a v plow for the winter, found a good deal (I think anyway) on a used 8'6" XV2. Has a,few dents but I'm sure it will get the job done, just need to get my truck to the dealership to have the new control module put in.


----------



## MSS Mow

PlowMan03 said:


> How's everyone's summer going? Been quite busy for me. I was finally able to buy a v plow for the winter, found a good deal (I think anyway) on a used 8'6" XV2. Has a,few dents but I'm sure it will get the job done, just need to get my truck to the dealership to have the new control module put in.
> 
> View attachment 172897


Looks good. Been a crazy summer. Looking forward to the fall break.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03 said:


> How's everyone's summer going? Been quite busy for me. I was finally able to buy a v plow for the winter, found a good deal (I think anyway) on a used 8'6" XV2. Has a,few dents but I'm sure it will get the job done, just need to get my truck to the dealership to have the new control module put in.


The truck and plow look good. I cracked one of my wheels last winter and finally found a used Rock Warrior wheel that I didn't have to buy all four. The wheel I bought has a brand new studded snow tire on it so, I'm thinking I might buy three more matching studded tires for the Winter and then buy BF Goodrich AT2's for the Summer. Do any of you guys run studded tires and are they worth spending the extra money?


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me said:


> The truck and plow look good. I cracked one of my wheels last winter and finally found a used Rock Warrior wheel that I didn't have to buy all four. The wheel I bought has a brand new studded snow tire on it so, I'm thinking I might buy three more matching studded tires for the Winter and then buy BF Goodrich AT2's for the Summer. Do any of you guys run studded tires and are they worth spending the extra money?


Yes I run studded on all of my plow trucks and YES they are absolutely worth it!!


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow said:


> Yes I run studded on all of my plow trucks and YES they are absolutely worth it!!


I think that's what I'm going to do. The way I see it, I won't have to spend any more money because I'll get more years out of each tire.


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do. The way I see it, I won't have to spend any more money because I'll get more years out of each tire.


 It's more up front to get started but in the long run it's not any more expensive to run both.

I used to run Good Year Duratracs (studded) but switched to the Firestone Winterforce (studded). They are much cheaper and I am very happy with their performance so far compared to the Duratracs.


----------



## plowguy43

Been a good summer, pretty excited for the winter ahead though. I also run 2 sets of tires. I like having really aggressive tires for winter, and when spring rolls around its nice to have some quiet all terrains back on for the summer. Plus the tread wear is much less or so it seems.


----------



## PlowMan03

Had the wiring harness installed today for my plow, had a 1.5-2" Rough Country leveling kit put in last week I think lol. Truck handles the weight of the plow good with the leveling kit, now it's sit and wait for snow.


----------



## MSS Mow

Hey guys. I may be in the market for a 906 cat loader or something similar for snow this winter. If you know of anything let me know. Thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03 said:


> Had the wiring harness installed today for my plow, had a 1.5-2" Rough Country leveling kit put in last week I think lol. Truck handles the weight of the plow good with the leveling kit, now it's sit and wait for snow.


The truck and plow look great Dale!



MSS Mow said:


> Hey guys. I may be in the market for a 906 cat loader or something similar for snow this winter. If you know of anything let me know. Thanks!


I'll keep my eyes open Dean.


----------



## PlowMan03

Thanks Will.


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me said:


> The truck and plow look great Dale!
> 
> I'll keep my eyes open Dean.


Thanks Will! You got me on FB so shoot me a message there if you see anything. More likely to see it there than here.


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow said:


> Thanks Will! You got me on FB so shoot me a message there if you see anything. More likely to see it there than here.


Sure thing Dean!


----------



## MajorDave

Guys - looking for a quality plow operator in Norway, Maine for my nephew who lives there. He has a very small church lot, but it is just him using the building - not an operating church. He lives there as well. Let me know - message me please.


----------



## hbrady

Good news, maybe. The other day I was thinking about how unusually warm it's been this October and something told me 'that means more snow'. Maybe it's because I'm getting old enough to remember patterns like that or maybe I'm just going crazy 

Well, sure enough, last night Keith Carson showed we are on track for the warmest Oct on record and that 17 or the 20 warmest Octobers correlated to above average snowfall. So.. get ready.. maybe lowblue:


----------



## plowguy43

MajorDave said:


> Guys - looking for a quality plow operator in Norway, Maine for my nephew who lives there. He has a very small church lot, but it is just him using the building - not an operating church. He lives there as well. Let me know - message me please.


Dave - I service the Norway area, I can give him a quote if you'd like. I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## MajorDave

Sounds good. I will put you in tough with him. Quality guy.


----------



## Grump1

Ol' Man Winter is about to make a visit by the sounds! Thumbs Up
Been staking drives all week , hope the ground doesn't freeze b4 I finish the others.
... but sure b nice if would freeze for the first scrape


----------



## jrs.landscaping

First round of salt apps, let the games begin


----------



## hbrady

Hello All,

Anyone in the North Yarmouth area available to pick up a residential driveway for this year? Guy at my office just got a call that his previous contractor is scaling back operations.


----------



## mercer_me

Sorry guys, Winter is canceled...... I bought a newer snowmobile.


----------



## hbrady

So I'm driving to the office this AM and my truck (with new studded Winterforce tires) breaks loose like I've never experienced. Felt like all 4 wheels were going in different directions as I went around a corner. All I could think was 'the shop didn't torque my lugs!'. Then I realized it was black ice. WTF, 35 degrees, foggy and it rained for 3 hours over night. Just when you think you are old enough to have experienced everything mother nature educates you a bit more :hammerhead:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I'd rather deal with a foot of snow than ice any day.


----------



## stainlessman

Looks like snow Saturday Night December 9th....our first snow this fall. 6" maybe...I need to get my yard cleaned up today. Wooden pallets and other junk . Load up some scrap steel and get it to the dump. Restrap my ballest on the pallet its on.


----------



## hbrady

And so it begins, 3-6" Sat / Sat night and 4-8" Tue / Tue Night.


----------



## allagashpm

I’m having a hard time with this. I liked mowing lawns, but I loved plowing. 
First winter in 7 or 8 years for me to just snowblow my driveway and put wood on the fire. I’m still checking forecasts without thinking about it, which is also why I’m on plowsite lol. 

Be safe out there everyone, and think of me when you take out the first stake of the year, and know that crunching snapping noise was my favorite sound in the middle of the night.
And snap some pics too!


----------



## mercer_me

Hope everyone has been having a good Winter so far. Mine has been going great. I built a bumper for my pickup that slides into the hitch. It's nothing fancy but it should protect my stock bumper and quarter panels. The light I put on it is super bright, I love it. I also put tow mirrors on my pickup as well.


----------



## stainlessman

Holy ****....I guess that's a bumpa protector...I'd be afraid of bending my truck hitch if I caught the end of that on something. But yes Good Job.


----------



## mercer_me

stainlessman said:


> Holy ****....I guess that's a bumpa protector...I'd be afraid of bending my truck hitch if I caught the end of that on something. But yes Good Job.


It's 8" C channel. I hope to not hit anything to hard. Last winter I barely touched a snowbank with my bumper and it ruined it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

5-8 today and then a wicked mess Saturday, then another 1-3 on Christmas


----------



## hbrady

jrs.landscaping said:


> 5-8 today and then a wicked mess Saturday, then another 1-3 on Christmas


OK, so I'm looking for opinions. I only plow 1 private road (mine) and 3 of the 5 driveways on it. The ice foretasted for Saturday is up to 1/2", if that holds we are talking ice storm of 98 kind of ice. We sand our road by hand (2- 50 gal drums of sand/salt, one at each end). Right now our gravel road has a nice base layer (picture below). So forecast as on now...
2-4" between now and 8PM tonight
2-4" Overnight
A break for a few hours on Sat AM
Heavy freezing rain Mid-Late day Saturday.

If I clean the road during the break tomorrow AM we could end up with 1/2" of pure ice on it by sunset. My plan as of now, plow this evening (8-9PM) and then leave it until the ice is done late Saturday. Theory being with a few inches of snow under it I'll be able to plow away that ice.

Been doing this 35 years and it's the 1st time I've ever put this much thought into it. I'm thinking as long as my 2wd neighbors are OK sitting tight on Saturday it's the best plan. Am I crazy?


----------



## allagashpm

That’s what I would do if it were my own. When I was plowing private roads I would plow it and try to leave a couple inches that you can scrape up later and it gives their tires something to bite without being pure ice on top of the base you have. Then sand sand sand. I think a lot of people will still try to go out tomorrow and be in for a rude awakening. 

Seems like the meteorologists are focusing more on this storm and the Christmas one, and I don’t think a lot of people (the kind that go out in a storm to get a pack of pall malls) realize what a half inch of ice really means and how dangerous it is.


----------



## hbrady

OK, at least I'm not going crazy in my old age . Definitely going to gas up the generators, even with a 1/4" we are going to have widespread power outages for sure. Good luck out there!


----------



## stainlessman

I'm going to do the same thing. NOT plow till Sunday morning. I know its going to kill me to not touch the snow. But as you said. Plow and have a ice skating rink. Or leave it and plow to bare ground. No ice. 
So "Back away from the truck"....just leave it.


----------



## hbrady

Yep.. it’s killing me too but it looks like ice forecast is holding. I didn’t plow at all last night, we only had about 3” at 8pm and it had slowed considerably. Ended up with about 5”. Add 1/2” of ice / sleet on top and it’s going to be a heavy push lowblue:


----------



## stainlessman

Sipping coffee here watching tv. I haven't been out yet but looking out at my truck tires there looks like 4-5". The temp is 18* though. Cold. My driveway is 400' plus then I have a large area out front for tractor trailers to loop around for pickups and deliveries. If its a sheet of Ice I have to hire it sanded. So I'm still holding off plowing.


----------



## hbrady

hbrady said:


> Good news, maybe. The other day I was thinking about how unusually warm it's been this October and something told me 'that means more snow'. Maybe it's because I'm getting old enough to remember patterns like that or maybe I'm just going crazy
> 
> Well, sure enough, last night Keith Carson showed we are on track for the warmest Oct on record and that 17 or the 20 warmest Octobers correlated to above average snowfall. So.. get ready.. maybe lowblue:


Hate to quote myself BUT I may have been on to something  I don't ever remember (last 20 years anyway) looking at the roof on Christmas Eve and thinking 'I better rake that'. Maybe this normal for the county but not down this way.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Not really looking forward to working Christmas but the 10 day looks good after that, which is perfect because I've got some cutting edges to deal with and other maintenance that's been put off.

Hope all you guys have a safe and happy Christmas


----------



## stainlessman

Merry Christmas to everyone also. Yes 10"+ on Christmas really screws up everyone's plans. We had Christmas today with my girlfriends family in Mechanic Falls so we would not need to travel tomorrow. I plowed before the rain stopped and had to have my driveway sanded today. Very very icey. Then five days of -10* below weather coming. Yes its winter.


----------



## hbrady

Merry Christmas all, it’s a Wonderful Life


----------



## allagashpm

Merry Christmas everyone and be safe out there. Looks like a good storm Friday into Saturday? 1-3 Friday and 5-8 Saturday? Still a little ways out but with these temps it doesn’t take much moisture to get a decent storm.


----------



## hbrady

Same to you all from me, Ho Ho Holy snow!!


----------



## stainlessman

Here's a pic from Saturdays Ice and Snow storm...and today's Christmas storm was only 6" here. A lot of hype from the local tv stations saying 10"+. So I'm good with it. We didn't lose the power either. I've yet to have a really big storm to try my 'wings', but so far I love them. A lot less windrows and stray snowballs.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Got over a foot, definitely more than the 5" they were saying


----------



## stainlessman

And here comes the cold weather !!!! Possibly another storm New Years Eve.


----------



## DugHD

WOW ! this thread is still going. I started this thread in 2010 and its up to 12,000 posts. The format has changed here since i was here last winter. Ill have to figure it out. We are having a good plow year so far.


----------



## stainlessman

When it an't snowing DugHD....were bored....so were here !
Looks like maybe a good storm Thursday.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Foot of snow then right back into the negatives, hopefully this cold and snow means an earlier Spring than last year.........


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^I hope so too, but who knows. It's all good.


----------



## allagashpm

Good luck fellas...


----------



## hbrady

Do me a favor if you see idiots like this out there. Remind them that sh*t they are too lazy to clean of their roof can fly off in chunks, damage vehicles, cause accidents or even slide down their windshield and obstruct their view. Shocking how many vehicles I see like this, even plow trucks. SHAME THEM!


----------



## hbrady

Oh yea.. and good luck, be safe out there


----------



## wng-2

4 January 2018.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Weather Website Ventusky

Best Options and Views I've Found ...

It does all planet earth and can zoom in locally

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

when it opens set the "calendar days"on the lower left to todays date (change date)

then click and drag New England to the center then zoom in

then select any choice from the list on the left for your desired view and info (excellent choices)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=22;139;1&l=temperature

or this one is zoomed in already

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=39.2;-72.2;4&l=temperature


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Survived another one, now to survive the cold


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I hate freezing rain *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We didn't get as big a mess as some of you, but we got 2 inches over night and then it started misting for about 3 hrs. Then finally started to rain off - we were out from 3am-noon doing cleanup and sanding. Looks like that'll be a wrap for January. Went through much more salt sand than last Jan.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anybody get anything out of the system today?


----------



## hbrady

jrs.landscaping said:


> Anybody get anything out of the system today?


Yes.. a sinking feeling winter is going to end early  Started out with a bang but man oh man, last few weeks have been a snoozer.


----------



## PlowMan03

Under a winter storm warning for coastal hancock county for 6-8" normally started out as 1-3"


----------



## LawnsInOrder

hahahahaha....what a joke these forecasters are. Got 5" right now and still snowing hard. At 6am this morning they were all saying dusting to 1" for us.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

hbrady said:


> Yes.. a sinking feeling winter is going to end early  Started out with a bang but man oh man, last few weeks have been a snoozer.


No no, Feb is going to be a busy one...just u wait.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> No no, Feb is going to be a busy one...just u wait.


Heard the same thing, I had a feeling you guy were getting blasted looking at the radar this morning.

I could handle a few more outings and half a dozen salt runs, so long as Spring shows up when its supposed to.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

holy ice.....our stockpile is taking a hurtin'. We installed wing extensions on one of the plows today. If we are happy I'll get several more. Pics to follow with this next storm.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

i just put extensions on a 8.5 xv2, what a difference


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^Good to hear....that's exactly what we put them on. I was afraid the 9.5 might be too big??


----------



## midnight pumpkin

yeah there is a guy on youtube with a dually and a 9.5 with wings and says he should have gone 8.5 with wings. with the wings the 8'6" becomes 10'2"
definately are some situations where you won't want to run them.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Got a list for the morning....loading sanders, welding a screen, changing fluid in one plow, new battery install, installing new cutting edges on 2 plows, fixing bed chain in 4th sander, etc etc etc.....all profit .....ROLLS EYES....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

midnight pumpkin said:


> yeah there is a guy on youtube with a dually and a 9.5 with wings and says he should have gone 8.5 with wings. with the wings the 8'6" becomes 10'2"
> definately are some situations where you won't want to run them.


I'm itching bad to put a 9.5 xv2 with wings on the Fuso.....that thing is a tank....also toyed with idea of a small wing....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

These move some stupid amount of snow .... Ha ha


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> These move some stupid amount of snow .... Ha ha
> 
> View attachment 177654


That looks sweet 

On a side note, how do you drink that whole six pack after the storm? I have one cocktail and I'm asleep :laugh:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^Ha ha ha it's usually after I sleep.... haven't had a wink since Tuesday night. I'll have the 6er tomorrow. Lol


----------



## midnight pumpkin

LawnsInOrder said:


> These move some stupid amount of snow .... Ha ha
> 
> View attachment 177654


Now throw 14' in the rear.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

How many acres an hour can you clear with that thing and how well does it handle heavier snow?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

hahaha....nice...more info on the rear plow please. What purpose does is serve? I'm assuming that's a 3/4 chevy? she's gotta be feeling it on a heavy wet snow. On some storms we are pushing 8"+ on the resis. That is some serious weight especially up steep hills!


----------



## midnight pumpkin

LawnsInOrder said:


> hahaha....nice...more info on the rear plow please. What purpose does is serve? I'm assuming that's a 3/4 chevy? she's gotta be feeling it on a heavy wet snow. On some storms we are pushing 8"+ on the resis. That is some serious weight especially up steep hills!


95% of my plowing is residential. Back into the drive and drop it and drag it out. Also works well for circles, and horseshoe driveways, it tracks much better than a front plow since it's in the rear. I do have a 1 acre lot so the 14 feet make quick work. Yes it's a 2500HD. It handles snow extremely well, between the 1/2 ton of plow up front and the 1/2 ton ballast/counterweight in the bed + the 800 pound rear plow. I also do 99% of my plowing in 4 LOW so it doesn't even break a sweat most days. Haven't dragged all that much heavy snow with it, but no issues so far. Had 2" of super wet snow yesterday and pulled 14' wide across the lot real well. If it gets to be deep/wet i really only need to drag far enough to get behind it with the front plow. Plowing steep hills is easy, i use gravity and plow down, not up.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thank you...that's cool. I was thinking it would build up snow into the rear wheels over a distance. Is it a one way or can you angle it from the cab?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

well, broke a bed chain today....lots of fun shoveling out over a yd of heavy wet sand. This weather has been hard on them and they've been running nearly nonstop for 2 weeks. Put out 14 yds one day.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> well, broke a bed chain today....lots of fun shoveling out over a yd of heavy wet sand. This weather has been hard on them and they've been running nearly nonstop for 2 weeks. Put out 14 yds one day.


Not a fun day, I can remember when I was a kid my father broke one with 6 CY's of putty sand on. Guess who got the joy of shoveling it all out :waving::laugh:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup, got 6" from this last storm that they called for 3". Yup and broke another bed chain. yay....this is so much fun! =D


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Yeah they said 2-4” here and we got 9.9”


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Roads are posted here, hopefully it's done, temps are too warm now for plowing and I'm looking forward to getting a jump on doing some mulch and a few landscaping projects that got put on hold in the fall.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

i'll say there is another 40 days before thinking of being done plowing. hopefully it's 60.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

The only good point about the snowpack and ice melting here, SHOULD mean an early spring so we can get a jump on landscape work, but who knows. I bet March has a few cards she hasn't shown yet.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

3”-6” in the forecast for tomorrow


----------



## LawnsInOrder

.5" here....it's about done....just a dusting


----------



## midnight pumpkin

About 4 inches of wet heavy here


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Couple inches here and then changeover to rain, heading out at midnight to finish cleaning up before the freeze tomorrow morning.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anybody know what we're looking at Thursday/Friday?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Straight from NWS (try to understand this one!):

Friday-A chance of snow in the morning. Cloudy with a chance of rain. 

Friday Night-A chance of rain in the evening. Cloudy with a chance of snow.

So ya, who knows. Ground is all muddy and a mess here! =(


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> Straight from NWS (try to understand this one!):
> 
> Friday-A chance of snow in the morning. Cloudy with a chance of rain.
> 
> Friday Night-A chance of rain in the evening. Cloudy with a chance of snow.
> 
> So ya, who knows. Ground is all muddy and a mess here! =(


:laugh:

Yeah I've been hearing .5" of rain to 12" of snow . Didn't know what other people were hearing.

Ground is nasty here too, that last storm sucked, just pushed piles to the edge of the hot top, hopefully we don't have a big freeze between now and Spring.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Well, we got a good amount of wind and a tiny amount of rain. We might actually have a good early spring for the first time in several years. What do you think, Chris?


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Wed 1-3”
Wed night 5-8”
Thurs 1-3”

A double would be nice!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> Well, we got a good amount of wind and a tiny amount of rain. We might actually have a good early spring for the first time in several years. What do you think, Chris?


I was hoping but the latest 10 day has me wondering. Really hoping to start cleanups at the end of the month. Don't need to be running equipment but would like to be clearing branches and fixing plow damage.


----------



## hbrady

TWC app now saying 12"-20" Wed-Thurs. :hammerhead:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Who knows...gonna be a mess....mud all over here.


----------



## allagashpm

They’re all over the place with this one, but Charlie Lopresti has “higher than average confidence” and is calling for 12-18 for most of the south and eastern parts of the state. Wind is going to be gusting around 40, so if this crap is wet and heavy we will be looking at some power outages for sure. 
Going to be interesting


----------



## midnight pumpkin

a very reliable source says 2"-20"


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'm thinking about making my own extra large snow snow plow shoes. IMHO the shoes do nothing except dig in when the ground is soft. They don't have enough surface area to float the plow. The other option is the pipe trick but that seems a lot less user friendly and more difficult to put on and off.


----------



## hbrady

This is earth moving season  The shoes on my V are pretty much useless so I never use them. What I do find is that the plow digs least in full scoop and the most when at full angle. Besides feathering the plow up a bit I haven't found a method that prevents black snow banks.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

The only good thing looks like the timing, heavy snow starting around 7-8 PM and winding down around 3-4 AM. So at least we won't be dealing with a lot of traffic.

Never look forward to anything over a foot, I hope they're wrong with that, I could live with a nice 5-8 at this point.


----------



## unhcp

looking good! Bring it on!


----------



## midnight pumpkin

hoping for 13"+ here, bring the $$$


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping said:


> The only good thing looks like the timing, heavy snow starting around 7-8 PM and winding down around 3-4 AM.


If Only....been snowing since around 9pm here but only about 3.5 inches so far....looks like it'll probably snow until 5pm with the heaviest around the morning commute. Handy...=D


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Started yesterday at 2PM and is still spitting, ended up with around 20" and then whatever accumulates tonight.

Hopefully this was winters last hurrah *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

I’m right there with ya man. Here in Upper Valley NH, we got 19 1/2”, still getting intense bands coming through. Most likely will get another inch or so, then the pine trees will start puking their loads onto driveways.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> I'm right there with ya man. Here in Upper Valley NH, we got 19 1/2", still getting intense bands coming through. Most likely will get another inch or so, then the pine trees will start puking their loads onto driveways.


Was it heavy cement? Stuff was miserable to push down here and impossible to stack. Loader spent most of the storm spinning


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Heavy, yeah, but stacking was a breeze. Lift plow and it just stuck to piles already there, nothing fell. I was actually entertaining myself with getting perfect plow indentations in some piles. Got one with the Boss logo pretty well defined. Hard part with this storm was the gravel/dirt driveways, they were all thawed out, had to do alot of feathering with the controller.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

once upon a time, snow fell and i earned a dollar. the end.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^^hahhahaha......I'm gonna steal that one....perfect for this storm...I just HOPE we all live happily ever after.....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We had 15" plus drifts then rain on top....one of the harder storms I've ever seen.....wouldn't freeze up overnight...resis don't understand...ah well. Spring soon!?!!?!? Rain dance for Mon/Tues.....


----------



## allagashpm

What are you guys hearing for Tuesday? Sounds like it’s going to have some potential for a repeat of last week, maybe a little less? 
Originally I think it was going to stay further off the coast but it sounds like it may be tracking a little closer.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Heard 8-12, If we get that much we'll be out stacking/moving next weekend. Customers probably won't be happy but with the way this winter is going it'll be snowing in April again this year.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yep so much for an early spring I should have known better. 12 to 18 going to be a mess here.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Loving it.


----------



## unhcp

midnight pumpkin said:


> Loving it.


the more the better! Let's Go


----------



## aclawn

Eastern Maine is likely to get buried. Godspeed, peeps. I hope you are ready.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> Yep so much for an early spring I should have known better. 12 to 18 going to be a mess here.


Yeah, I guess our rain dance didn't work


----------



## LawnsInOrder

one truck in the shop and 2 guys ready to quit.....don't make 'em like they used to....TRUCKS AND MEN! 
hahhaha...we'll be fine though...Thanks Dale for helping out....be sure to take pictures.....this'll be a good'n


----------



## PlowMan03

LawnsInOrder said:


> one truck in the shop and 2 guys ready to quit.....don't make 'em like they used to....TRUCKS AND MEN!
> hahhaha...we'll be fine though...Thanks Dale for helping out....be sure to take pictures.....this'll be a good'n


No problem Jason. I don't mind lending a helping hand when I can. I haven't gotten many pictures in this year, guess I'll have to work on that tomorrow hahaha


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Been snowing here since 1 off and on, now they're talking rates of 2-3" an hour. Stay safe guys :gunsfiring:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Ended up with over two feet


----------



## LawnsInOrder

26-28" holy hell ---stuff was like cement. Just bad - laundry list of broken equipment. BUT we will survive and carry on. Another plow person hit a pedestrian at one of our properties and dragged them about 50 ft. Very sad....this is why I tell my guys to go slowly...people walk or drive right behind you all the time. I pulled quite a few other contractors out of the ditches...hahaha. Yanked out a one ton dump with my 3/4 chevy...lol....he was shocked....weight and good tires were the key this time around. Hope you all made it okay, I'm still recovering from lack of sleep. Headed back out to push back banks again.


----------



## PlowMan03

Anyone heard anything about the possible storm next week?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking like cloudy and high 30's, but who knows, it'll change the next time I look at it :laugh:

Moved snow today and will hit it again tomorrow, trying to make the best of what will most likely be a late Spring.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

The Tuesday one went out to sea but the Thursday one may brush us.....time will tell....I think Thurs will be plowable for us but I could be wrong.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Pre-treated lots this morning even with the predictions still all over the place. The last storms the hard pack has been brutal so if we do get over 4" hoping the extra salt down will help.

So now to wait and see if it's a dusting, or six inches, or goes OTS :laugh:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anybody get anything more than a dusting?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yup...6"....getting old.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> Yup...6"....getting old.


That's rough, I saw it was snowing your way on the radar but it was showing the same here and the sun was out lol

Starting to sound like a broken record but I hope that's the last of winter *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^ Ya, spring plowing is rough. Especially when we have snow banks the size of houses still. 

On another note, I ordered 2 commercial mowers today - trying to force my hand with SPRING. hahahaha One has the Yamaha engine so I'll be interested in how it performs.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah priced out two new mowers when you could see the grass, then got right back into snow. Will have to order them within the next few weeks and then hopefully Spring does arrive.


----------



## unhcp

jrs.landscaping said:


> Yeah priced out two new mowers when you could see the grass, then got right back into snow. Will have to order them within the next few weeks and then hopefully Spring does arrive.


Hate to kill your mojo but April is looking cold this year
"Colder times ahead to open April, not going to feel like spring for a while. With this pattern I do believe we have not seen our last snow flake yet."


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah I heard the same thing, but the ten day is still calling for temps in the 40's and night lows in the mid 30's

The one yesterday dropped about .5" and hot top was melted and dry by noon. The time we don't get a massive dump I think we'll be on target to start changing gears the middle of next month.

Will be leaving the sander in and equipment will stay staged until the end of next month though just in case lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Ya, it's definitely colder than average but we are getting quite a bit done. This was a decent week here but next week looks like fair amount of rain.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Winter can go away at any point now :laugh:*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone have experience with GMC 5500 4x4 dumps?


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

If you believe....

LEWISTON, Maine — It may be hard to think about the cold and snow at the end of August, but the 2019 Farmers' Almanac is out with its winter predictions.


The Maine-based publication is predicting "teeth-chattering" cold and plenty of snow


New England will see the coldest weather mid-February, according to editor Peter Geiger.


The Farmers' Almanac is also predicting snow to start early for New England, with above-normal snowfall in January and February.


If you are hoping a frigid, snowy winter means a break once spring arrives in March, don't hold your breath, according to the Farmers' Almanac.


The publication is predicting a big winter storm for the East Coast between March 20-23.


----------



## cwren2472

Hold on, let me confirm those predictions for you


----------



## Avalanche 2500

cwren2472 said:


> Hold on, let me confirm those predictions for you
> 
> View attachment 183351


cwren ?? Will that Crystal Ball also work for Mass.?


----------



## cwren2472

Avalanche 2500 said:


> cwren ?? Will that Crystal Ball also work for Mass.?


Sorry, its calibrated for Maine only. Let me find my Massachusetts Tarot Cards and get back to you


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower said:


> Anyone have experience with GMC 5500 4x4 dumps?


I know a guy that has two of them with plows and wings. One is 4wd and the other is 2wd. He seems to have good luck with them but, he has a hard time getting certain parts for them. He said he wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Just got word, and we are out of commercial plowing this year. Tired of participating in the race to the bottom, prices go down and expectations skyrocket. 

Keeping a local school district, so we'll have that, the shop and rentals, but as far commercial plowing we've had enough.

So all you guys who want snow, snow and more snow I hope you get it. Hope we get buried this year........ because the contract we kept pays HUGE for snow removal :laughdrinkup:


----------



## Noelie84

First snowfall of the season last night. Just a dusting on the truck this morning, but it still counts! I saw some coming from a bit further west with actual accumulation (an inch or so) stuck to the hoods/roofs, too.


----------



## mercer_me

Noelie84 said:


> First snowfall of the season last night. Just a dusting on the truck this morning, but it still counts! I saw some coming from a bit further west with actual accumulation (an inch or so) stuck to the hoods/roofs, too./QUOTE]
> 
> My pickup was completely covered this morning. I'm in Norridgewock.


----------



## Noelie84

My parents live in Farmington and they said that they had enough to cover the cars as well. Not too surprised; Farmington seems to be in it's own little micro climate.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I really enjoyed the one week of fall this year :laugh:


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> I really enjoyed the one week of fall this year :laugh:


No kidding. I was hoping I'd have a little more time for the garden to keep producing, but after yesterday morning I think even the carrots and beets are done.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


> No kidding. I was hoping I'd have a little more time for the garden to keep producing, but after yesterday morning I think even the carrots and beets are done.


One upside is hopefully the deer are moving around more than they were last year :gunsfiring:


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> One upside is hopefully the deer are moving around more than they were last year :gunsfiring:


No kidding. Last year I practically tripped over mine. Warm weather had her bedded down in a thicket, and the wet leaves after that Halloween storm meant I was only about 20-25 yards away before she heard me and bolted.


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping said:


> One upside is hopefully the deer are moving around more than they were last year :gunsfiring:


I saw a lot of deer last year. Seeing deer in my field everyday right now but, the bucks are coming at night.


----------



## Noelie84

mercer_me said:


> I saw a lot of deer last year. Seeing deer in my field everyday right now but, the bucks are coming at night.


Same. My game camera is picking up three different doe's during the day, but the only buck I've seen on there has been timestamped at 20:30-21:00. Maybe if we get some snow in time I can dig a tiger pit for him
lowblue:

Supposed to be some in the mountains & at the crown tomorrow PM, according to channel 6 this morning.


----------



## Noelie84

Update on tonight's storm. Wish I lived in Fort Kent!


----------



## mercer_me

After driving Ole Blue for five winters I'm going to give a newer truck a try. Not sure how I'm going to like it since it's a single axle. But, it has a nice cab and the 6 speed Allison is going to be pretty nice (I'm hoping). If I don't like the new truck I'll just go back to the Ford. The old truck is a 1995 Ford L9000 and the new truck is a 2006 International 7500.


----------



## Noelie84

Looks like a retired MDOT truck?


----------



## mercer_me

Noelie84 said:


> Looks like a retired MDOT truck?


The Ford is an old MaineDOT truck and the International is an old VermontDOT truck.


----------



## Noelie84

Might get a chance to use it soon, according to channel 6.










Personally, this time of year I'm always skeptical when they toss out numbers like that. With the ground still soft it'll probably melt almost as fast as it drops.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

That International come from a dealer in Patten?

He has about a dozen like that........


----------



## jrs.landscaping

They can't get snow up past Millinocket until after Thanksgiving, I have to be able to get into camp for a four day hunting trip the 16th :laugh:


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping said:


> That International come from a dealer in Patten?
> 
> He has about a dozen like that........


Yeah, we got two from him a couple months ago. My bosses bought three 2000's from him eight years ago as well. I was hoping they would buy a couple Macks from the dealer in Lebanon but, they ended up going with more Internationals.


----------



## mercer_me

First time out with the International went well this morning. Ended up with close to 4 inches around here.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Those ones in Patten looked real clean. The one's on 202 are hit or miss, I've seen some nice stuff there and some that looks pretty tired, similar to Mclean in Limerick.


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping said:


> Those ones in Patten looked real clean. The one's on 202 are hit or miss, I've seen some nice stuff there and some that looks pretty tired, similar to Mclean in Limerick.


The ones on 202 looked pretty good to me but, we like all season bodies better than hopper sanders. The hopper on my Ford has been shoveled out to many times.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah that's no fun, I can remember a lot of sticky corners in my 5 yd sander, even with straight salt.


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping said:


> Yeah that's no fun, I can remember a lot of sticky corners in my 5 yd sander, even with straight salt.


It really sucks when you have 12 yard of sand to shovel out. If you ever buy a Down Easter make sure it has the smaller shaft and big sprockets. I project two sets of sprockets last Winter.

Forgot to mention earlier that I added to my personal "fleet" as well this Summer. My dad and I bought a brand new Kubota M6060. So far we really love it. It has more power than I was expecting and does everything I ask of it. I'm planning on getting chains and an 8' Fisher blade on a skid steer plate for it. Even with just the bucket it will be very handy for pushing banks back this Winter.


----------



## snopushin ford

mercer_me said:


> It really sucks when you have 12 yard of sand to shovel out. If you ever buy a Down Easter make sure it has the smaller shaft and big sprockets. I project two sets of sprockets last Winter.
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier that I added to my personal "fleet" as well this Summer. My dad and I bought a brand new Kubota M6060. So far we really love it. It has more power than I was expecting and does everything I ask of it. I'm planning on getting chains and an 8' Fisher blade on a skid steer plate for it. Even with just the bucket it will be very handy for pushing banks back this Winter.
> View attachment 185980


nice tractor. i have some nice chains for the front of that if the tires are 9.5-24. I am down in mass


----------



## Noelie84

mercer_me said:


> First time out with the International went well this morning. Ended up with close to 4 inches around here.


Only had about an inch on the ground down this way, but route 132 was subpar on my way up to O'Connor in Augusta just because Wales & Monmouth hadn't sanded or salted.


----------



## Noelie84

Got the new rig set up this weekend. Now we just need some snow! And some frozen ground...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

3-5 Thursday changing to rain/freezing rain, going to be a fun mess.

Was hoping to do cleanups until at least Thanksgiving but guess that's out the window


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> 3-5 Thursday changing to rain/freezing rain, going to be a fun mess.
> 
> Was hoping to do cleanups until at least Thanksgiving but guess that's out the window


You must be more coastal?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


> You must be more coastal?


Ish about 30-40 minutes from the water, just looked again and Wunderground changed to 5-8 and then 1-3 on Friday. Hope the ground stays frozen.


----------



## stainlessman

Looks Like A Early Winter Here In the Northeast !!!
6-8" in most places. 10" possible in Fryeburg and the mountians.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Anyone do storage units? If so, what's a better way of doing the final cleanup other than shoveling all of the unit doors?

Any advice to help me shovel as little as possible is greatly appreciated


----------



## Khowie644

Anyone know of a liquid calcium supplier somewhere around central/coastal area?


----------



## Noelie84

Well we've got plenty of frost in the ground, now. If we ever get some more snow at least I won't have to worry about grading instead of plowing. Story of my life; I upgrade to a fancy new plow, and then we don't get any more snow


----------



## stainlessman

I don't plow for a living. I plow because I have a business and need to keep trucks and customers coming and going. If I never plowed again I'd be good with that.


----------



## mercer_me

I’m hoping we get some snow soon. 40 hour checks suck!!!!!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Any word on what's coming this weekend?


----------



## Noelie84

Flurries on Friday, I heard, with maybe something big on Sunday. 
But, that's the same story that they had for the rainy nasty mess that we got last week, too. Started out as a high-totals storm and by the time it actually got here it was just a couple inches of snow and a lot of rain/ice. I'm ready for some plain SNOW for a change. I'm sick of sanding/salting my driveway after every storm because it's a skating rink.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Here in Upper Valley NH, all the local news (WMUR) is saying is “Major Winter Storm” is possible. Nobody is taking a stab at totals yet, understandably. November in a nutshell, above average snow totals with fluffy snow. December in a nutshell, wet precip that turned to skating rinks hours later all month long. I am preparing for 14”-16” Saturday evening thru Sunday evening. Going to be tough staking this new snow in front/ on top of the white concrete piles already there!


----------



## Noelie84

That's what has been the worst so far this year; it's been _really _cold all the time...except for when there's a storm moving in. Then it warms up, we get some rain/slush laid down, and then the temps drop back into the icebox once it's done.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah these 1" storms that freeze solid overnight are getting old. The timing of them all has been really bad too, all right around the time places are opening.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

I think Worcester MA is in the crosshairs to take the direct hit from this storm.


----------



## stainlessman

Yes I just watched WCSH 6 in Portland Maine. Keith Carson is forecasting 'the big one' for Sunday. Looks like maybe I'll get to use my snowblower...LOL.


----------



## Noelie84

Sweet....
I wonder what direction the totals will move in as they fine tune it over the next couple of days


----------



## midnight pumpkin

My truck has 24'2" of plow on it, locked and loaded. Bring it.


----------



## Noelie84

No kidding. If the forecast holds, it'll be about time we got some actual snow. But, Keith Carson is usually really stingy with his snowfall forecasts, so if he's calling for 10-20+ this far out then I'll take it as a good sign that we're going to get dumped on. 
Going to be cold, though. Highs of 10-15 degrees, depending on which station you watch and where in the state you are.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Yeah, waiting for his "official map" to be released today. Makes no difference to me. I'll be freaking slammed. Start plowing after a bit of it falls and don't stop till it's all plowed. And then sleep a bit and get ready for what seems to be another 6+ inches on Tues night/Wednesday/Wednesday night.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Wunderground is calling for rates around 2-3" an hour. Too much snow too fast, not going to be a fun one if the forecasts hold.


----------



## Noelie84

Fortunately it'll be a Sunday, so a lot of the smaller businesses will be closed and hopefully there won't be as many people out and about, since they won't be going to work. 
On the other hand, the AFC & NFC Championship games are Sunday, so there'll probably be a fair amount of people traveling for that, and traveling after a few beers in the evening. Everybody be careful out there!


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Yeah, it always cause me lots of anxiety/stress. I guess that's because i actually care about keeping my customers satisfied. But at the end of the day, people shouldn't be out and about in a storm of this magnitude. It helps that it's on a Sunday. It's inevitable that it'll be slow going, have to take on enough clients to turn profit on the average and less than average storm, so when we get the type of storm we only see about once every 2 years, I'll be overwhelmed. So be it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


> On the other hand, the AFC & NFC Championship games are Sunday, so there'll probably be a fair amount of people traveling for that, and traveling after a few beers in the evening. Everybody be careful out there!


I'll be travelling to the recliner for that period of time, not missing that game, no plowing around that time frame for me :laugh:


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Just sent a group text "I'll have you out by Monday morning....ish. lowred:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

4ish inches and now some freezing drizzle/sleet going on down here. Thinking this ones a bust


----------



## Noelie84

We had probably a foot on the ground before it switched to sleet, then picked up another inch or three of that. Super powdery stuff, though. Kept blowing up and melting on the windshield while I was windrowing, then immediately freezing on the wipers. Even though they're the beam-style I had to keep stopping and 'thwacking' them to clear them off.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We got about 9" here. I was glad we didn't get the ice accumulation they were calling for ....more sleet than freezing rain.


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> We got about 9" here. I was glad we didn't get the ice accumulation they were calling for ....more sleet than freezing rain.


All going to get knocked down today, though. It's already raining pretty steadily here in the L/A area, and my driveway will be a sheet of ice again by tomorrow morning I'm sure.


----------



## Noelie84

I would kill for a nice two-footer this weekend. GF's parents want to do dinner, and I don't have an excuse to get out of it


----------



## LawnsInOrder

SHUT UP....ever heard of a little game called the superbowl????? suck up your dinner date buttercup... =D hahaha


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


> I would kill for a nice two-footer this weekend. GF's parents want to do dinner, and I don't have an excuse to get out of it


Probably the only thing I miss about commercial plowing, "I'd love to go to your (insert in-law function) but you know I'm on call to babysit parking lots" :laugh:

Moving snow this weekend before the warm up and eventual hard freeze that looks like next week is going to bring.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

lol.....I feel bad for you boys - my in-laws are awesome!

But ya this "winter" has sucked along the coast...


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> SHUT UP....ever heard of a little game called the superbowl????? suck up your dinner date buttercup... =D hahaha


Yeah, but it doesn't start until Sunday afternoon! They want to get together Saturday night, so if we had a good two footer tonight & tomorrow morning it'd be perfect; I would still be cleaning up during the 'dinner' timeslot, but be done in plenty of time for kickoff 
:laugh:



jrs.landscaping said:


> Probably the only thing I miss about commercial plowing, "I'd love to go to your (insert in-law function) but you know I'm on call to babysit parking lots" :laugh:
> 
> Moving snow this weekend before the warm up and eventual hard freeze that looks like next week is going to bring.


Solid plan. Unfortunately I can't even use that as an excuse; I already shoved & stacked everything back after work on Wednesday night, so I'd have the weekend free. This was before I found out that we were doing dinner with the 'in-laws' :hammerhead:


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> lol.....I feel bad for you boys - my in-laws are awesome!
> 
> But ya this "winter" has sucked along the coast...


Mine are pretty cool, normally, but her dad broke his ribs just before that AFC championship storm. So I've been plowing a few extra driveways for them (theirs, her brother's, her grandmother's, etc) that he normally handles, and I _know _that they're going to try to pay me even though I've already told them a few times that a six pack of beer would be plenty since they're basically family.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Then what are you complaining for!?!??! hahahah geez....


----------



## Noelie84

Ha!
I've been avoiding them so I don't have to have the awkward 'let us pay you/no thank you/but we insist/please no' conversation, lol.

Edit-I'm just bad at dealing with gratitude...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mine are pretty good, but every now and again they have these big parties with a bunch of people which isn't really my thing. Plus being an only child didn't prepare me for all of the sibling drama that goes on


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I am the same way actually! But I try to think of how I'd feel if I were in there shoes.....as hard as it is, sometimes it makes them feel better if you just accept it. If it was the bf of my daughter I would make sure I didn't owe him a Damn thing!! hahahahaha


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


> Ha!
> I've been avoiding them so I don't have to have the awkward 'let us pay you/no thank you/but we insist/please no' conversation, lol.
> 
> Edit-I'm just bad at dealing with gratitude...


I had the same thing with my buddies parents years ago, they didn't have much and I told them the same thing I'd do it for a few six packs a year, but after years of doing their driveway they gave me a car and a jeep they had around the yard.

I can totally relate to that conversation and how it normally plays out


----------



## LawnsInOrder

GO PATS!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

This weather is


----------



## Noelie84

Yep. Bipolar winter of doom.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

So, my gravel driveway thawed enough today to actually see the gravel (haven’t seen gravel since Nov 12), and guess what, 1/2” of sleet and ice will be covering it all back up again for next 2 months. Such is life.


----------



## GMCHD plower

jrs.landscaping said:


> This weather is


No kidding, I was putting a septic field in today in Hancock and didn't even have to move any snow!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

After the news hyped this one to be well over a foot of snow, I'm thinking it'll be another bust.

Getting up around 3 to see if I'm right or not.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

5” or so here in NH thus far.


----------



## Noelie84

We had maybe 8" or so on the ground in Wales at 04:00 this morning when I left to start hitting driveways, and it snowed maybe another inch or three after that. I'm at work right now but when I stepped out for a break around 2 it was sunny out and fairly warm, so clean up this evening shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Had around seven inches when it changed over to a downpour, by the time I got to my last stop it had compacted to around 3-4" of cement

I would've rather had a foot of fluff


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> Had around seven inches when it changed over to a downpour, by the time I got to my last stop it had compacted to around 3-4" of cement
> 
> I would've rather had* a foot of fluff*


That's what we had. There was a very small amount of sleet mixed in at the tail end of the storm, but it was 95% fluffy snow. Of course, last night we had a little flurry move through that dropped another 2-3 inches, so even though I cleaned everything up last night, shoveled, etc. I had to go through and do it all again this morning 
:hammerhead:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Been a gravy winter so far, plow went down on the last property so hoping to get that sorted out before tomorrow night.

I could go for one more big ish storm to stack snow one more time then hope to gear up towards April and cleanups. Hope we can get a good Spring start instead of looking at snow banks like last year.


----------



## Noelie84

The only downside this winter has been the skating rinks that a lot of people have for driveways. They don't want to salt or sand and then expect a clean scrape working uphill


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah, years like this make me happy for getting out of residential drives. Too many nights sliding off drives because of ice underneath.

Got stuck in my own driveway a few weeks ago because of the ice underneath, not a good look for a "pro" snow guy :laugh:


----------



## Noelie84

Fortunately mine are all set up so that you're pushing up hill on your way in, so if you run out of traction you can just raise the plow, back up, and take another run at it. At least they're not the sort where you push down a hill and _then_ have to try to back out. The only driveway I do that's set up like that is my own 

But, I salt/sand when I need it.


----------



## mercer_me

Well my Winter hasn't gone the greatest..... I totaled my Tundra three weeks ago. Luckily nobody was injured. Vehicles can be replaced but, i loved that truck and was planning on keeping it. So, I had to buy a new truck and ended up buying a 2015 Chevy 2500HD 6.0 double cab LT this week. It was already set up for Fisher Fleet Flex so my 8' HD won't work on it. I'm picking up a brand new 8.5' XV2 this afternoon. I'm pretty excited about it, I've always wanted a V plow. I'll post some pictures once I get the plow.


----------



## Noelie84

Bummer about the Tundra, but I bet you'll be happy with the Chevy too. 3/4 ton suspension to go along with the 3/4 gas mileage is why I opted for a 2500 series truck over a Tundra. And I _know _you'll be happy with the XV2; I love mine. Makes me wish I'd upgraded to a V plow years ago.


----------



## mercer_me

Noelie84 said:


> Bummer about the Tundra, but I bet you'll be happy with the Chevy too. 3/4 ton suspension to go along with the 3/4 gas mileage is why I opted for a 2500 series truck over a Tundra. And I _know _you'll be happy with the XV2; I love mine. Makes me wish I'd upgraded to a V plow years ago.


The mileage was a big down fall to the Tundra. Why own a 1/2 ton that gets 3/4 ton mileage. I tried the V plow out this afternoon, I'm instantly in love. Being able to scoop is a huge time saver.


----------



## buttaluv

Man Mercer! That sucks! I hope you'll post some pics of the new rig!


----------



## mercer_me

Tried my new truck and plow out yesterday. I'm impressed. If anybody wants to buy the tonneau cover it's for sale for $150.


----------



## buttaluv

Nice!!!


----------



## Noelie84

mercer_me said:


> The mileage was a big down fall to the Tundra. Why own a 1/2 ton that gets 3/4 ton mileage. I tried the V plow out this afternoon, I'm instantly in love. Being able to scoop is a huge time saver.


For sure. I've always been a fan of Toyota, and was looking very seriously at Tundras when I was shopping around. But for 15mpg I figured I may as well jump into a true 3/4 ton instead of a heavy-duty half ton, especially since it meant I could hang a commercial duty plow on the nose. Was hard to walk away from that Toyota reliability and resale value, though...



mercer_me said:


> Tried my new truck and plow out yesterday. I'm impressed. If anybody wants to buy the tonneau cover it's for sale for $150.
> 
> View attachment 190768


Sharp. GM's interiors have gotten very plush over the last few years, too. They're comfortable trucks. The GF's father has a GMC 2500 and it makes the ride in my Ram feel like a 1-ton by comparison :laugh:


----------



## mercer_me

Noelie84 said:


> For sure. I've always been a fan of Toyota, and was looking very seriously at Tundras when I was shopping around. But for 15mpg I figured I may as well jump into a true 3/4 ton instead of a heavy-duty half ton, especially since it meant I could hang a commercial duty plow on the nose. Was hard to walk away from that Toyota reliability and resale value, though...
> 
> Sharp. GM's interiors have gotten very plush over the last few years, too. They're comfortable trucks. The GF's father has a GMC 2500 and it makes the ride in my Ram feel like a 1-ton by comparison :laugh:


I absolutely loved my Tundra. I don't have a single complaint about it. It was very heady duty for a 1/2 ton. If I bought another 1/2 it would definitely be a Tundra.

My new Chevy is an LT so, it has decent interior. I think it was an ordered truck becouse it has heated seats and the nice radio but, it has a rubber floor. I personally like rubber floors but, normally you can't get them with nice interior so, I end up with carpet. It rides well for a 3/4 ton, definitely better than a Dodge.


----------



## Noelie84

mercer_me said:


> I absolutely loved my Tundra. I don't have a single complaint about it. It was very heady duty for a 1/2 ton. If I bought another 1/2 it would definitely be a Tundra.
> 
> My new Chevy is an LT so, it has decent interior. I think it was an ordered truck becouse it has heated seats and the nice radio but, it has a rubber floor. I personally like rubber floors but, normally you can't get them with nice interior so, I end up with carpet. It rides well for a 3/4 ton, definitely better than a Dodge.


I prefer rubber floors as well, honestly. I special-ordered them for my F150. The Ram has carpet, and this time of year it seems like there's always extra moisture in the cab


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking like it's going to be a busy weekend.


----------



## unhcp

let it snow!


----------



## Noelie84




----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


>


Your mother Trebek :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Totals for the storm have bottomed out, probably going to be a dud. 

So much for the foot of snow last hurrah I was looking forward to, and the 10 day looks pretty boring as well


----------



## Noelie84

Was enough to postpone my jury duty, annoyingly. So I missed out on an hour of pay from my normal job, and didn't have time to hit all of my driveways this morning either. Kind of irritating, but whatever.


----------



## mercer_me

So far I'm very happy with my new truck. I ended up putting a rubber deflector on the plow and it helps a lot. I sold the tonneau cover and put my Magnum Rack on and put my diesel tank in the body. The Magnum Rack I had on my Tundra fit on the Chevy perfect, I was very surprised. I got the front windows tinted 35% and a tint strip on the windshield Tuesday. Now I just want to get black bowties for it and level it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Sharp looking ride


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^Ah...to be young and care about such things...=D hahhaha

we got 11" here and most of it fell in about 2 hours. Quite a challenge but it was the first true noreaster this season. Very strange winter. We picked up a 2015 Chev 3500 with dumping flatbed with boss v plow and I hate that plow. Controller is hard to learn and the spring returns on the wings suck. Also they fold back way too easy when pushing into a bank. IS that common or just an adjustment on the relief valve?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

XLS's fall back fairly easy with resistance as well. Personally I'd rather have it that way than put more strain on the wings. I like the fishstiks, never even seen a boss other than a pusher around here.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking at the 10 day thinking winter is pretty much wrapped up unless we get a freak storm or 2. Great year overall, no massive storms but enough overall to do a couple rounds of snow stacking. Hope everyone had a good year payup


----------



## Noelie84

Too much ice. Seemed like every storm ended with a few hours of rain/sleet, followed immediately by a deep freeze.

I feel as though old man winter has one more left in him, but it's not likely to be any different than the pattern we've had so far.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Agree about the freeze after snowing, worked in our favor for moving/stacking though because the banks were solid and couldn't be pushed with trucks after a few storms.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

jrs.landscaping said:


> Looking at the 10 day thinking winter is pretty much wrapped up unless we get a freak storm or 2. Great year overall, no massive storms but enough overall to do a couple rounds of snow stacking. Hope everyone had a good year payup


9 days out, but AccuWeather has something Thursday night (3/21). No other sources are calling for anything. The total showing for Upper Valley NH is 3 1/2". Time will tell.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Wunderground says 50 Thursday so even if we do get something down here (doubtful) most of it will probably burn off.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I know it's early but anybody digging out their gear?

We're in the lull between mowing and leaves so if the weather is decent will probably start going through some snow equipment either this week or next week.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Judging by last seasons 1st storm date, I wouldn't say it's early. I'm already in panic mode, haha. Still have a few projects in the shop, mostly a '69 Mustang Mach 1 that is never ending.


----------



## stainlessman

I took my plow into McFarland Spring on Warren Ave last fall to get it serviced. Its six years old and Boss gives a $50. rebate check for having it done. So for the homeowner plower. I'm ready to go. I had more paving done last year around my home and shop so that plows like a dream and melts out quickly.


----------



## Noelie84

Not digging it out yet, per se, but I did pull into the garage yesterday and hooked up the electricals to make sure everything still pumps, puts out light, etc. It all checks out, so I should just need to grease everything up and be ready to go when the white stuff arrives.


----------



## RepoMan207

It's time boys....


----------



## midnight pumpkin

The exhaust manifolds are about to fall off of my back up truck, so that will be fun to fix before snow flies. I love rust.


----------



## mercer_me

RepoMan207 said:


> It's time boys....
> 
> View attachment 196422
> 
> 
> View attachment 196423
> 
> 
> View attachment 196424


Where are you Repo Man?

I need to change the oil in my XV2 and I still need to mount my 9' Fisher blade to my skid steer plate. I've been working for Pike this Summer and should be getting laid off with in a month. Then I'll go back to the Warrens and work on their plow trucks.


----------



## RepoMan207

mercer_me said:


> Where are you Repo Man?
> 
> I need to change the oil in my XV2 and I still need to mount my 9' Fisher blade to my skid steer plate. I've been working for Pike this Summer and should be getting laid off with in a month. Then I'll go back to the Warrens and work on their plow trucks.


Hi Will, its been a few minutes since I talked to you last! That sounds like a cool gig man. I could see you as a warden...are you trying to get yourself in that direction, or did you fall in love with that dot stuff.

That was Montana, I went to Idaho after, then LA, & I'm just east of El Paso right now heading back to GA. It was too cold up there in the north west lol, I like the dry 90 degree weather! You want to talk about wildlife though... you couldn't count the deer up there. Just massive racks on the bucks. Wild horses. It's a whole other world.


----------



## GMCHD plower

RepoMan207 said:


> Hi Will, its been a few minutes since I talked to you last! That sounds like a cool gig man. I could see you as a warden...are you trying to get yourself in that direction, or did you fall in love with that dot stuff.
> 
> That was Montana, I went to Idaho after, then LA, & I'm just east of El Paso right now heading back to GA. It was too cold up there in the north west lol, I like the dry 90 degree weather! You want to talk about wildlife though... you couldn't count the deer up there. Just massive racks on the bucks. Wild horses. It's a whole other world.


Are you not in Maine anymore Ryan or are you just traveling?

I gotta update my sig soon, a lot of changes over the past few years for me.


----------



## RepoMan207

GMCHD plower said:


> Are you not in Maine anymore Ryan or are you just traveling?
> 
> I gotta update my sig soon, a lot of changes over the past few years for me.


Ah'yup, still technically in Maine. I run hotshot & boat transports during the warm months. Strongly thinking about moving south though. If my snow & ice management gig wasn't so profitable and growing every year, I'd already be long gone.

Speaking of, I need sub contractors around Maine this year, if there's anyone looking to take on additional work, please see this thread:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/seeking-maine-subcontractors.177377/


----------



## LawnsInOrder

[QUOTE="GMCHD plower, post: 2390986, member: 40435"}

I gotta update my sig soon, a lot of changes over the past few years for me.[/QUOTE]

DON'T tell me KITTY got lost or hit by a car!?!??! =D:laughing::laugh:


----------



## stainlessman

Looks like Tuesday might a our first plowable snow of the season.....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I hope not, still got few landscaping jobs to get finished up. Probably a messy mix on the coast here.


----------



## Noelie84

Yeah, depends on where you are (and what your definition of 'plowable' is!)


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> I hope not, still got few landscaping jobs to get finished up. Probably a messy mix on the coast here.


Same here, but plows on and sanders in just in case. After the middle of next week mother nature can do whatever she wants. Till then just a few more nice days to wrap things up.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Got about 2" in Bangor Monday night, enough to scrape lots and spread a couple loads of sand.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

My wife and I went to the cancer care in Brewer today and the salt that was on the walk ways and driveways was NUTS. I mean I'm talking someone dumped out bags in piles and then just kicked it around a bit. It was such a mess most people were walking AROUND the salt and into the snow....hahaha I talked to the security guys and they said they hired a new contractor this season and it was his first "storm" I hope he has a big contract or else he's gonna lose money hand over fist. =D The security guys were sweeping the salt back out side that got tracked into the lobby. haha

On another note I've decided to try out a Western plow - got a new dealer in Bangor. It's the equivalent of the XLS - should speed up production a bit.


----------



## Noelie84

I'm always amazed at the progression as the year goes on. The first couple of storms you see guys dumping 1/2 load of salted sand in a driveway, but by the end of the year you're lucky to get coverage on the last 6 feet at the roadside :laugh:


On a side note, what do you GM guys do to prevent frame rust? I know that the Sierra/Silverado twins still get that stupid wax coating on the frame, and I see so many 4 or 5 year old trucks in parking lots with a ton of rust where the wax has dried out and flaked off. The GF's dad just picked up a '15 GMC last year and it has started on that, so we want to undercoat it but I've been told that Fluid Film (which is what I use) just dissolves the wax.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^^^^^^^And that is one of many reasons I've switched to FORD.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I'd use fluid film.... if it dissolves the wax even better! Get that stupid stuff off and coat it the right way.


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^And that is one of many reasons I've switched to FORD.


Yeah, I love the look of the newer GMC's, and the 6.0/6L90 is a great combination, but I didn't want to deal with the frames.



LawnsInOrder said:


> I'd use fluid film.... if it dissolves the wax even better! Get that stupid stuff off and coat it the right way.


That's a double-edged sword, though. If the fluid film strips the wax coat, then there's nothing but bare steel under the fluid film. And until the fluid film wears off, he can't spray something else on there to protect the frame because it won't stick.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

My ol 2004 f350 has had bare steel for many years and I put the fluid film to it spring and fall and it's awesome.


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> My ol 2004 f350 has had bare steel for many years and I put the fluid film to it spring and fall and it's awesome.


??

Did you remove the paint from the frame for some reason?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Saw one the other day that was completely white, probably around 15 acres of completely white pavement. I wanted to take a picture but it's a secure facility and I didn't want to be escorted out by security :laugh:


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Noelie84 said:


> ??
> 
> Did you remove the paint from the frame for some reason?


No mother nature stripped it for me.... that paint doesn't last long.


----------



## mercer_me

Noelie84 said:


> What do you GM guys do to prevent frame rust? I know that the Sierra/Silverado twins still get that stupid wax coating on the frame, and I see so many 4 or 5 year old trucks in parking lots with a ton of rust where the wax has dried out and flaked off. The GF's dad just picked up a '15 GMC last year and it has started on that, so we want to undercoat it but I've been told that Fluid Film (which is what I use) just dissolves the wax.


I know it's not fancy but, I prefer spraying used motor oil on the frame. I also spray it into my rocker panels. If you take the body off put hard grease on the cross members especially the ones that go over the fuel tank.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

^^^^yes I've done that...I think fluid film sticks to the frame a fair amount better


----------



## LawnsInOrder




----------



## LawnsInOrder

We'll see how this girl does this winter.....


----------



## mercer_me

I didn’t know there was a Western dealer in Maine.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes.... one Portland area and one in bangor... owned by the same parent company as Fisher but a few better features... some greasable pivot Points.... a pivot bar in the middle..... and much better mounting brackets


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder said:


> Yes.... one Portland area and one in bangor... owned by the same parent company as Fisher but a few better features... some greasable pivot Points.... a pivot bar in the middle..... and much better mounting brackets


I knew they were owned by the same parent company. I've just never seen one in person. I don't know if I could get myself to buy a trip blade. Hight Chevrolet is about ten minutes from my house and has the best service so that's where I go. I'm sure you will have good luck with the Western it's all the same pump and wiring as Fisher if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

The reason I got rid of my Western was customer service. If it's still the same company in Portland on Forest Ave, they were terrible to deal with, nothing in stock and they were always too busy to look up parts. So unless I had a part number they were no help.

Breaking the A frame at the pivot point was the last straw. This was before they merged with Douglas though so I'm sure the quality has improved a lot since then.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

jrs.landscaping said:


> The reason I got rid of my Western was customer service. If it's still the same company in Portland on Forest Ave, they were terrible to deal with, nothing in stock and they were always too busy to look up parts. So unless I had a part number they were no help.
> 
> Breaking the A frame at the pivot point was the last straw. This was before they merged with Douglas though so I'm sure the quality has improved a lot since then.


Customer service and parts in stock seems lacking across all dealers!!! So we try to stock all necessary components on hand regardless of plows mowers and other equipment.

I've broken a frames on fisher plows..... plowing is hard on plows and trucks. Things are going to break regardless so just try to buy quality and fix things as needed.

Yeah the full trip has pros and cons. If a driver hits an obstacle that's higher than the trip Edge more than likely it's going to damage the plow or break something. So a trip edge will have no affect against a 1 foot high rock in the bottom of a snow drift. I used to be all about one kind of plow but they all have pros and cons.

Just my humble opinion.

Jason


----------



## Noelie84

Anybody in the Farmington area looking to pick up a driveway for this winter? It's for my Grandmother; I'd do it but it's 45 minutes one way (in _good _weather) for me to get there, so I'm looking to see if I can contract this one out, lol. It's a straight shot, level terrain, gravel driveway. Fairly short, maybe 100-150 feet.
Even if you just know somebody you can recommend, I'd appreciate it. It's been 12 years since I've lived in town, so I don't know who does what any more.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Happy Thanksgiving all! Hope you don't have to spend all day out in this messy weather.


----------



## Noelie84

This is what I miss about living in the Western Mountains. My parents said that they got like 6 inches of snow yesterday. I got an inch of rain that thawed out my driveway.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! Hope you don't have to spend all day out in this messy weather.


I went out at 2:00am and plowed and sanded then had to go out again around 8:00am and plowed and sanded again. I got around 3 inches in Norridgewock and my parents one town over in Mercer got a solid 5 inches.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Western dealer in Portland's prices are astronomical compared to everyone else.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

midnight pumpkin said:


> Western dealer in Portland's prices are astronomical compared to everyone else.


Paid $8270 for the 8.5-11' wide out.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We were in the 5-10" range and ended up with a shy 2". Called all the guys in just to sit around the shop most of the day =0. Did the businesses and long drives but not many. Could be icy mess after the rain on mon/tues.


----------



## Noelie84

Probably will be. We ended up with about 6" in the Lewiston area, I'd say. Tough to guess about what we got at the house; there was a lot of wind from Sabattus Lake during the storm and it drifted everything up pretty well.


----------



## mercer_me

We ended up with around 6” in Norridgewock.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Little somethin' comin Tuesday night....not much for us but looks more for you boys down south.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking like 3-6, started spitting snow off and on about an hour ago, another storm that's supposed to drag on. Heading out now to pre treat and throw the plow on.


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> Looking like 3-6, started spitting snow off and on about an hour ago, another storm that's supposed to drag on. Heading out now to pre treat and throw the plow on.


And climbing. Maybe we'll get lucky enough to have a white Christmas after all. Brown ones make it hard for me to get into the 'spirit'


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Noelie84 said:


> And climbing. Maybe we'll get lucky enough to have a white Christmas after all. Brown ones make it hard for me to get into the 'spirit'


^^ YES me too! now they are saying 2-4 here on immediate coast....we'll see how the inverted trough sets up. Guys are coming in at 4am to work on the businesses at least.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

3 or so inches here, was about to head out when it changed over to sleet/freezing rain. Now I guess I'll wait and see what kind of mess this is going to turn out to be lol.


----------



## Noelie84

Still just snow here, but not much of it. Maybe 2 inches?


----------



## mercer_me

Nothing in Belgrade yet. I’m hoping they get enough up north so I can go riding this week. I bought a brand new snowmobile this Summer and I’ve only put 25 miles on it and that was all in the field at my house.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

mercer_me said:


> I bought a brand new snowmobile this Summer


So it was you that jinxed us with no snow :laugh:

Was up in Sherman a week or so ago and they have less snow up there than we have down here.

Glad I went out and opened the lots up, not my snow but pushed hard and the traction underneath was awful. Probably head out around 2-3 tomorrow to finish cleanup.


----------



## mercer_me

jrs.landscaping said:


> So it was you that jinxed us with no snow :laugh:


I figured this would happen when I bought the new sled. But, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

That thing is sweet, I hope they get some snow up north. Buddy and I are planning a snowshoeing trip in February and hopefully there is enough snow to actually need snowshoes.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

We got 4" then fair amount of rain...now icy mess....hopefully a lot melts off today. Finally pulled out the ol sled. Tried and true arctic cat 550 - first pull....few mice went running but they'll manage.


----------



## Noelie84

I think we ended up with about 8-10 here. It's always tough to say for sure because it drifts around a bit with how close we are to Sabattus Lake.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking like a big one this weekend and then temps are going to bottom out. Should be interesting......


----------



## Noelie84

They don't know anything at this point, lol. Hell, Saturday they were saying 1/2 an inch of ice where I live for Sunday, and by yesterday morning it had changed and all we got was rain :hammerhead: 

Hopefully they stick with 'snow' for the forecasts for the near future; the extra pocket money from plowing aside, I burn less wood with a blanket of snow helping insulate things.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Yeah temps were all over the place, was 34 at camp, Bangor was 46 and home was 61


----------



## Noelie84

I'm liking Keith's forecast for the 'Loaf more than his forecast for the rest of us, lol. 
Sugarloaf version:









What the rest of us get:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Looking like a couple inches down here, timing looks terrible, starting at 7 and wrapping up around 2 ish. Perfect timing for both morning and evening traffic........


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Finally....haven't had anything over 3" here all season. Should have known better than to buy a new plow truck and skid steer snowblower. Ah well....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I was in Boston on Sunday and it hit 72 degrees!!! no joke!!! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> Finally....haven't had anything over 3" here all season. Should have known better than to buy a new plow truck and skid steer snowblower. Ah well....


You getting anything from this?

Have about 3 1/2" here and still going, wife is in York and it's been raining there the whole time.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

ya, we got about 4.5 I'm guessing - haven't measured yet. One my guys rolled one of the trucks over so ya, glad no one hurt but I guess just going to be one of those winters it would have been cheaper to stay home and not work at all. lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

That sucks, but it's good that everyone was okay. I've put quite a few in the ditch but never rolled one thankfully.

We had one go on it's side a few years ago due to black ice, dealing with insurance was like a bad visit to the dentist


----------



## Noelie84

Yeah, they're always ready and eager to take your money, but getting a payout back when you need it is always an uphill battle. Especially if you need them to cover more than just the vehicle itself, they'll fight you tooth and nail on the value of 'accessories'


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Yes, I also have equipment insurance policy so this will be a good test to see how they are to deal with.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

5-9....gonna take lots more storms before we can break even this year....sometimes I wonder why I do this. Might be easier to lay everyone off in the winter and pick back up in the spring. But where's the adventure in that? hahaha


----------



## mercer_me

Totaled my pickup last Winter and this Winter I crashed my brand new sled (215 miles) and did four to five thousand dollars in damage. I was riding on a trail and they didn’t have any markers in a field and went right into an 8’ deep ditch. Thank God I’m okay but it still sucks. I guess this is why we have insurance. I live for Winter but, maybe I need to find a new favorite season.....


----------



## LawnsInOrder

people pay too much for sleds.....period.....I don't get it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> people pay too much for sleds.....period.....I don't get it.


People pay too much for a lot of things. Was looking up new rigs for the wife and can't believe how crazy prices are. Up north it's way easier to get around on a sled or four wheeler than a car. I couldn't justify the cost of a new sled or wheeler, then again I can't justify the cost of new firearms but that never stops me, guess we all have our little vices in life :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> People pay too much for a lot of things. Was looking up new rigs for the wife and can't believe how crazy prices are. Up north it's way easier to get around on a sled or four wheeler than a car. I couldn't justify the cost of a new sled or wheeler, then again I can't justify the cost of new firearms but that never stops me, guess we all have our little vices in life :laugh::laugh::laugh:


$40,000 trucks, $8,000 plows...


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder said:


> people pay too much for sleds.....period.....I don't get it.


As my dad says, "my priorities are screwed up." LOL The way I see it is, I'm 26 and live alone and have no kids. My house on 80 acres is paid for and and I don't owe much on my pickup. I work six days a week all Summer so, the sled is what brings me a lot of joy. People like different things, it's what makes the world go around I guess.

My week hasn't gotten any better I lost the transmission in my pickup today. I was driving it and it started slipping bad and the temperature went up to 230 and then it wouldn't go forward. I called the local GM dealer and they said it's still under warranty so, I had it towed there. It never bothered a bit until today.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

mercer_me said:


> People like different things, it's what makes the world go around I guess.


Yes, that is very true....good point and obviously you are smarter about money than most.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Noelie84 said:


> $40,000 trucks, $8,000 plows...


That's something to make money with.


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> That's something to make money with.


Yeah, most years, probably. 
My point was that a base-model truck plows snow just as well as a top-of-the-line model, but I still see guys out there plowing in Laramie/Lariat/LTZ/SLT trim Ram/Ford/Chevy/GMC trucks.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

YES YES!!! Couldn't agree more!!! Yes and they are usually 4 doors hahaha


----------



## jrs.landscaping

I hate how they do their trim levels now, if you want power mirrors it can't be an XL. Or if you want decent tires/rims it needs to have an "off road" package yada yada. I wish you could build a truck a la carte Thumbs Up


----------



## Noelie84

Yeah, everything is 'packages'
I ended up with a 4 door truck because I was buying used, and at the time I couldn't find any regular cab trucks that were in decent shape. I like the 4 door layout for day-to-day, but it sucks for visibility during a storm.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

My recent xl f250 has more bells and whistles than I know how to use


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> My recent xl f250 has more bells and whistles than I know how to use


When we bought the other one a couple years ago it came with all the "crash detection" stuff. Backing up while plowing lights are flashing and buzzers are going off.

My then 8 year old looks me dead in the eye and says "if this were my truck, I'd go under the hood and start ripping out wires until the buzzers stopped!!!"

I just started laughing, that's my boy :clapping::laugh:


----------



## Noelie84

jrs.landscaping said:


> When we bought the other one a couple years ago it came with all the "crash detection" stuff. Backing up while plowing lights are flashing and buzzers are going off.
> 
> My then 8 year old looks me dead in the eye and says "if this were my truck, I'd go under the hood and start ripping out wires until the buzzers stopped!!!"
> 
> I just started laughing, that's my boy :clapping::laugh:


Can you not deactivate those on the Fords? I know that on the Ram's they have an 'off' switch.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

It was my first time in the truck, I did figure it out, but with the backup cam you have to deactivate it every time you stop the truck and start again. Unless someone else with a ford knows how to shut it permanently off?


----------



## LawnsInOrder

My new one came with a backup camera bypass plug for if you take off the tailgate. So we just did that.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

Awesome Winter, 1"-2" of rain tonight and warm weather in the forecast. I have a better chance of plowing Greta Thunberg.


----------



## Noelie84

Very much like last winter. Icebox temps between storms, and then as soon as there's some precipitation in the forecast it warms up so we all we get is rain/ice.


----------



## mercer_me

They pulled my transmission and tore it apart. The pump inside it and the torque converter are both bad. They said they have had over 100 6L90’s with the same exact issue. They are two weeks out on parts because throughout the country so many 6L90’s are having the exact same issue. I’m just glad it’s all covered under warranty.


----------



## buttaluv

Man, I hope mine doesn’t do it.. but it should still be under warranty.. hope yours gets back to you in a timely manner..


----------



## Noelie84

mercer_me said:


> They pulled my transmission and tore it apart. The pump inside it and the torque converter are both bad. They said they have had over 100 6L90's with the same exact issue. They are two weeks out on parts because throughout the country so many 6L90's are having the exact same issue. I'm just glad it's all covered under warranty.


Strange; GM's HD transmissions are usually really reliable from what I've seen. I know that everybody swears by the Allison 1000, and when I was working in a shop (when it was the 4L80 & 4L85) the only issues we really ever had come through with them was bad solenoids.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Noelie84 said:


> Very much like last winter. Icebox temps between storms, and then as soon as there's some precipitation in the forecast it warms up so we all we get is rain/ice.


Pretty sure this winter is going to be a dud snow wise, looks like some stuff this weekend into next week but temps looking like they'll be in the upper 30's (at least down here) but who knows. Hopefully we don't get it all in March, third week in Feb is my cutoff for wanting snow. After that starts messing with Spring work.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

What?? I thought your cuttoff for wanting snow was Nov 1st, Chris since you are mostly contracts.....hahahha


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It's not going to be a plowing rig but since they stopped making cabover 4x4 trucks we picked up this rig for landscaping to replace it......something enjoyable about driving a truck built in 1981....easy to work on....maybe I'm just getting old, folks...lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

LawnsInOrder said:


> What?? I thought your cuttoff for wanting snow was Nov 1st, Chris since you are mostly contracts.....hahahha


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

True, but stacking is extra so I don't mind it snowing a little payup

Truck is sweet by the way, i loved drving my 85 Ford, problem became finding parts. I wish they made them like that still. What's under the hood?


----------



## Noelie84

LawnsInOrder said:


> It's not going to be a plowing rig but since they stopped making cabover 4x4 trucks we picked up this rig for landscaping to replace it......something enjoyable about driving a truck built in 1981....easy to work on....maybe I'm just getting old, folks...lol
> 
> View attachment 200550


That can't have come from in-state...WAY too clean.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

It's a cat 3208 with 5 and 2.....the engine depends on who you talk to - some love them and some do not lol....the whole truck is solid though with only 129k miles! Got it from the Pelletier boys...


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Noelie84 said:


> That can't have come from in-state...WAY too clean.


They don't use so much salt up north


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Loved every 3208 we had, could be a dog at times but really easy to work on and more than reliable enough for what we needed.

Just make sure you keep your fuel/filters clean and you shouldn't have any troubles.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Good to hear...thanks for the advice - will do!


----------



## LawnsInOrder

I was hoping to find an International with a dt466 but couldn't find a good clean one anywhere.


----------



## Noelie84

Channel 6 this morning said that it's looking like a sloppy mess for Thurs/Friday this week. Another of those two-stage storms without much accumulation, probably. Spread out enough that you can't just plow once and be done with it.


----------



## mercer_me

LawnsInOrder said:


> It's a cat 3208 with 5 and 2.....the engine depends on who you talk to - some love them and some do not lol....the whole truck is solid though with only 129k miles! Got it from the Pelletier boys...


3208 is a good motor for a single axle truck. I'd take a 3208 over a 3116. I don't love 5 speeds with two speed rear ends but, they aren't that bad when you get use to it. I think that will be a good truck for you.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Does anyone know if my employees need anything extra to drive it? I've registered it at 25900 so under cdl ... but I'm getting mixed answers since it has air brakes. Also DOT number or fuel tag? Local town office says I'm all set but I don't know if they are very informed or not lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping

They don't need a CDL or endorsement for the brakes

I'm assuming they already have med cards, not that they need them but some troopers can be misinformed about this.

You shouldn't need DOT unless you go over 100 air miles or cross lines.

You should also be fine on IFTA tag (fuel sticker) unless you're going over 100 miles or crossing state lines. Been a while since I've had to do any of that so take the advice for what it is lol


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Thank you.... that's the way I understood it too off the dot website.... but the government has a way of over complicating laws and making them confusing so I wanted to be sure. Sat on the phone forever and never got a good answer lol.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Gets even better when you have to cross state lines...... which is why we stopped working in NH


----------



## jrs.landscaping

rain/sleet/freezing rain today, what a mess. Anyone getting any snow from this today?


----------



## Noelie84

Not around here. It's been all sleet/ice/rain all day here in the Dirty Lew.


----------



## mercer_me

I thought you were suppose to have an air brake endorsement even if it’s registered under CDL. I’ve never looked up the law, just what I was told.

Got about two inches of snow yesterday and about two inches of sleet today. It’s snowing now.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Icy mess over here. Ya there's no such endorsement for class C license... just old wives tale I guess.... I've heard that too.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

with the current temps and 10 day outlook thinking winter is over, maybe a spring storm or two but nothing that won't burn off within a week.


----------



## LawnsInOrder

Didn't know winter had started....huh...must have missed it.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

U guys should get a lowblue: out of it tomorrow night Newry calling for 6-10" !! @ least get some $$ for TP and


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Avalanche 2500 said:


> U guys should get a lowblue: out of it tomorrow night Newry calling for 6-10" !! @ least get some $$ for TP and


Repeat !!!


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Repeat !!!


Just enough to make a mess down here, now watching it downpour.

Heard the county got 2 feet, could've used that a month and change ago


----------



## Noelie84

God I'm sick of this weather. Bring on the cold, already. Last night's storm would have made for an awesome blizzard, but instead it was just rain and wind, and since the ground isn't frozen yet it yanked out the ground stakes on the car tent we have over the GF's Rav4. Then the tent ended up thrashing around and scratching the hell out of the passenger side A-pillar and windshield, broke the passenger's vent visor, and the driver's side mirror. Wouldn't have been an issue if we'd had some frost in the ground.


----------



## 06Sierra

That sucks!! I guess the ice making me do the splits this morning wasn’t so bad! I’ll take last weeks weather back.


----------



## stainlessman

Unlike most here. If my plow rotted away and I never plowed again. I'm good with that. 
I did buy a new 2020 F150 in August. Had my plow frame mount sand blasted and powder coated in Scarborough. Then installed at the Boss dealer. SO. Yes I'm ready. I know with every passing day winter gets closer. 
I think the Farmers Almanac calls for first snow Christmas week. 
Yes thats late.


----------



## 06Sierra

stainlessman said:


> Unlike most here. If my plow rotted away and I never plowed again. I'm good with that.
> I did buy a new 2020 F150 in August. Had my plow frame mount sand blasted and powder coated in Scarborough. Then installed at the Boss dealer. SO. Yes I'm ready. I know with every passing day winter gets closer.
> I think the Farmers Almanac calls for first snow Christmas week.
> Yes thats late.


I feel the same way. I only plow my huge driveway. I did upgrade from the old half ton with a straight blade this summer though.


----------



## Noelie84

stainlessman said:


> Unlike most here. If my plow rotted away and I never plowed again. I'm good with that.
> I did buy a new 2020 F150 in August. Had my plow frame mount sand blasted and powder coated in Scarborough. Then installed at the Boss dealer. SO. Yes I'm ready. I know with every passing day winter gets closer.
> I think the Farmers Almanac calls for first snow Christmas week.
> Yes thats late.


Yeah, my Facebook reminded me yesterday that two years ago we had a plowable storm on that day. Rubbing salt in the wounds from the Tentgate debacle that morning. :laugh:



06Sierra said:


> I feel the same way. *I only plow my huge driveway*. I did upgrade from the old half ton with a straight blade this summer though.
> View attachment 208428


That's how it starts. I originally started just plowing my driveway, then my geriatric neighbor's to be nice. Then somebody else up the hill, then a coworker, then his neighbor...So I started an LLC & upgraded to a 2500 & Fisher XV2....


----------



## 06Sierra

I work noon to midnight. My butt isn’t getting out of bed to plow someone else’s driveway before daylight


----------



## stainlessman

My driveway is 400' feet long , then I have a large area in front of my house for trucks/semi's to turn and unload and more area infront of my welding shop that three years ago I had paved. $22,000. bucks but boy does it plow easy. Then when the sun comes out. Its melted off in an hour or so. If anyone doesn't have a paved driveway and you can afford it. I'd say do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## stainlessman

Nice PLow Sierra..
Let me ***** just a little. My lights on my Boss plow are horrable. I checked last year about changing them to the new Boss LED lights they have. $400+ dollars. 
No S***. So I didn't do it. I see your new plow looks like the LED lights. I'm gonna open one of my lights soon and check the bulbs I'm not sure what they are. H11 or something probley. But I'm just gonna order the new LED bulbs from SeaLight and install them. The mechanic that installed my plow frame told me he did it to his plow and it worked great.


----------



## Noelie84

LED's in a Halogen housing are terrible for anybody that you meet, though. Not a big deal if you're plowing your own driveway, but when I meet people with that sort of setup (or if they're using those stupid LED bars) on the road I have rude names for them. :laugh:


----------



## 06Sierra

They are halogen. If I go anywhere with the plow on it’s usually only a couple miles to work. I couldn’t see spending the extra for led. Those will still be a big improvement over what was on the old mm1!!


----------



## mercer_me

06Sierra said:


> I feel the same way. I only plow my huge driveway. I did upgrade from the old half ton with a straight blade this summer though.
> View attachment 208428


I only plow my driveway and my parents driveway but, since I plow roads I can't open them up in the middle of a big storm. I got sick of fighting my way in with my 8' I decided to upgrade to an 8.5' XV2 when I a bought my 2500HD. I don't think I'll ever go back to a straight blade.


----------



## stainlessman

LED's have come a long way in the last couple years. In my 2020 XLT it came with halogen head lights. But the SeaLight LED's are made for the halogen housing. The LED chip is in the 3 - 9 o'clock position. I bought a set and installed them. I had my girlfriend drive my truck one night and i took her car to met my truck several times in town here. Yes they are bright. But don't blind you when you meet them. And they are Bright White light. Really really bright compaired to halogen. 
So I'm going to do the same with my Boss lights hopefully with the same results. I'd encourage anyone with poor lighting to try it.


----------



## Noelie84

stainlessman said:


> LED's have come a long way in the last couple years. In my 2020 XLT it came with halogen head lights. But the SeaLight LED's are made for the halogen housing. The LED chip is in the 3 - 9 o'clock position. I bought a set and installed them. I had my girlfriend drive my truck one night and i took her car to met my truck several times in town here. Yes they are bright. But don't blind you when you meet them. And they are Bright White light. Really really bright compaired to halogen.
> So I'm going to do the same with my Boss lights hopefully with the same results. I'd encourage anyone with poor lighting to try it.


Shrug.
Until they develop an LED that emits light around the full 360 degrees of its axis (like a halogen does) and LED won't perform correctly in a reflector designed for halogens. Yes, it'll be brighter, and will throw more light further down the road, but it won't have the proper focus and will almost always end up with a 'sweet spot' where anybody coming from the other direction will be taking the lights full in the eyes.

LED vs Halogens info

Obviously you can do what you want; it's your truck/plow. But it's something you should keep in mind


----------



## stainlessman

Hard to change someones mind sometimes. I'll let you know how they work in my plow lights.


----------



## Noelie84

Nice to see some white precip out there for a change today, but it'd be nicer if tomorrow's forecast wasn't for more rain


----------



## stainlessman

I saw a photo recapture this day 2018 yesterday on my phone. Apparently my buddy was visting his sister in California and he asked me to check on his house. So I sent him a few pics. Snow was two feet deep at least. Maybe more. I remember hunting then with my daughter. Snow was to our knees walking. But not this year.


----------



## mercer_me

Anybody ruining Falken Wildpeak tires. I just bought a set for my pickup today. I know quite a few people that run them and they all have good luck with them. My last set was Good Year Wrangler Trail Runners and they were good tires but, I couldn't seam to find anybody that had them in stock.


----------



## Keith moxcey

mercer_me said:


> Anybody ruining Falken Wildpeak tires. I just bought a set for my pickup today. I know quite a few people that run them and they all have good luck with them. My last set was Good Year Wrangler Trail Runners and they were good tires but, I couldn't seam to find anybody that had them in stock.
> View attachment 208913


Best set of tires I've ever owned. They wear so perfectly


----------



## Noelie84

I had them on my truck until I replaced them with a set of GY AT Adventure's this year. They were great in the snow/slush but not great on ice (which isn't surprising since I didn't stud them). Wore OK; No chopping or cupping, and they were trending to go about 40k before they were worn out from a _legal _standpoint, but I didn't want to try to take them through another winter. 
I would have bought them again, except for the price. When I bought them last time they were $30 per tire less than the GY, and when I was shopping them this fall they were almost $30 MORE than the GY (the GY price hadn't changed)


----------



## mercer_me

Keith moxcey said:


> Best set of tires I've ever owned. They wear so perfectly





Noelie84 said:


> I had them on my truck until I replaced them with a set of GY AT Adventure's this year. They were great in the snow/slush but not great on ice (which isn't surprising since I didn't stud them). Wore OK; No chopping or cupping, and they were trending to go about 40k before they were worn out from a _legal _standpoint, but I didn't want to try to take them through another winter.
> I would have bought them again, except for the price. When I bought them last time they were $30 per tire less than the GY, and when I was shopping them this fall they were almost $30 MORE than the GY (the GY price hadn't changed)


My Good Years are under half tread so I kept them to run next Summer and I'll put the Falkens back on in the Fall. So, I should be able to get two good seasons out of them.


----------



## Noelie84

mercer_me said:


> My Good Years are under half tread so I kept them to run next Summer and I'll put the Falkens back on in the Fall. So, I should be able to get two good seasons out of them.


I would imagine if you're only running them during the winter you'd get 3 good seasons out of them. How many miles are you putting on in a winter?


----------



## 06Sierra

I have been looking at Toyo open country at 3s. Waiting for some snow to see how the wrangler sr a that’s on there now handle it.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

mercer_me said:


> Anybody ruining Falken Wildpeak tires. I just bought a set for my pickup today. I know quite a few people that run them and they all have good luck with them. My last set was Good Year Wrangler Trail Runners and they were good tires but, I couldn't seam to find anybody that had them in stock.
> View attachment 208913


decent tire for Summer, junk on a plow truck


----------



## Noelie84

midnight pumpkin said:


> decent tire for Summer, junk on a plow truck


Compared to what? The Falkens are certified for severe snow duty (3 peak mountain w/a snowflake). They're not studded Duratracs, but they're still very good tires for snow traction.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

I admit I was a little harsh. Not junk, but growing up in a tire business, plowing snow my whole life, I just don't understand why anyone wouldn't run the best thing possible. The tires listed below are a notch above. I'm partial to the Hankook. I've sold many to lots of satisfied customers along with running them exclusively on my plow trucks/vehicles. For the money it can't be beat. You could argue equivalents, but nothing better in my professional opinion.

Compared to Hankook iPike RW11, Firestone Winterforce LT, General Arctic LT, Cooper Discoverer M&S, Nokian Hakkapellitta LT3... Of course size is an important factor as well. 235/245 is where it's at.


----------



## CCSnow

06Sierra said:


> I have been looking at Toyo open country at 3s. Waiting for some snow to see how the wrangler sr a that's on there now handle it.


My F150 has nearly 35" toyo open country at3's and I would say they are ok in snow but suck in rain. They came with the truck but when it's time to change them I will definitely look elsewhere. I'm starting to wonder if it's a tire pressure issue though, may need to put more in.


----------



## Noelie84

midnight pumpkin said:


> I admit I was a little harsh. Not junk, but growing up in a tire business, plowing snow my whole life, I just don't understand why anyone wouldn't run the best thing possible. The tires listed below are a notch above. I'm partial to the Hankook. I've sold many to lots of satisfied customers along with running them exclusively on my plow trucks/vehicles. For the money it can't be beat. You could argue equivalents, but nothing better in my professional opinion.
> 
> Compared to Hankook iPike RW11, Firestone Winterforce LT, General Arctic LT, Cooper Discoverer M&S, Nokian Hakkapellitta LT3... Of course size is an important factor as well. 235/245 is where it's at.


So compared to dedicated snows, then. No wonder you think the Falkens are no good :laugh:
As a fellow tire industry slave I'll readily agree that a dedicated winter is better in the snow than an AT tire, no contest. The Falkens do still give good winter traction, it's just not 'winter tire' good.
I drove through a bunch of storms with mine, with the truck in 2wd, with no problems. I never had any traction issues with them while I was pushing the plow, either, but we haven't had very many 'blockbuster' storms in the last couple of years either.

EDIT- I've heard from a few dealers that the Hankooks struggle on hardpack unless they're studded; we don't carry them so I don't know too much about them. Sound legit to you?


----------



## 06Sierra

CCSnow said:


> My F150 has nearly 35" toyo open country at3's and I would say they are ok in snow but suck in rain. They came with the truck but when it's time to change them I will definitely look elsewhere. I'm starting to wonder if it's a tire pressure issue though, may need to put more in.


Many of the complaints with duratracs when they first came out were related to tire pressure. Thanks for the info though. I'll keep it in mind. I have stock 20s and plan on keeping the stock size.


----------



## midnight pumpkin

No truth to that, once again size is important. If someone doesn't know what they're doing and run a 285 or even a 265, that certainly doesn't help. There is no better tire than the Hankook. Like I said, one could argue another tire as equivalent, but not better.


----------



## Noelie84

Looking like another mess this weekend. Hopefully the mountains/North get some snow out of it, I suspect it'll just be more rain for the rest of us. Supposed to come off colder again afterwards, though, so maybe we'll actually get some frost in the ground before it snows.


----------



## 06Sierra

I have seen 3-6 and 7-14 up here. Nice soft ground. It’s going to be great!


----------



## Noelie84

06Sierra said:


> I have seen 3-6 and 7-14 up here. Nice soft ground. It's going to be *grade*!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## 06Sierra

Haha. Pretty much.


----------



## stainlessman

Well. 
Here's our forecast for Saturday into Sunday.


----------



## Noelie84

Looks like there's hope for me yet. 
WGME:


----------



## stainlessman

Lewiston is in the 15" zone so you might get lucky. 
I hate to have to power go out , but I've got pleanty of gas on hand for the generator. I just had the electrician here to wire up a light and switch connected behind the main breaker before the CMP meter. Now with the power out , the main breaker off. If the power comes on the light comes on. No more running out looking at the power meter to see if the power is back on.


----------



## Noelie84

That's what I like about my transfer panel. Plug in the generator, flip the switches on that panel and you can run the water pump & boiler, the chest freezers, the fridge, and some lights upstairs on the generator without worrying about electrocuting a lineman. But when the power comes back on, everything that's not hooked to the transfer panel powers back up (The pellet stove will beep and cycle the fan, for instance) to let us know that we've got electricity again.


----------



## stainlessman

I do have a GenTran six breaker box also believe it or not. I have a 15K generator that runs the whole compound here. My home and fabricating shop. And this afternoon power out here 6 hrs. The storm is far from 15" here in southern Maine at 8pm. We'll see in the morning what it looks like.


----------



## Noelie84

stainlessman said:


> I do have a GenTran six breaker box also believe it or not. I have a 15K generator that runs the whole compound here. My home and fabricating shop. And this afternoon power out here 6 hrs. The storm is far from 15" here in southern Maine at 8pm. We'll see in the morning what it looks like.


Mine's just a portable 5500 (I think; it might be 4500?) that I got for $50 after a shed collapsed on it. I bent the frame back into shape (mostly) with the loader on the tractor and fabbed a new support bracket for the fuel tank. It's ugly, ugly, ugly, but it works perfectly. 
Of course, since it had plenty of fuel, a fresh oil change, and I filled, cleaned, & trimmed the oil lamps, we naturally didn't lose power.


----------



## 06Sierra

Truck and plow were awesome, coming from a half ton with a straight blade. Didn’t dig up too much! Went to take the plow off and the right wing wouldn’t move. Called the installer at 1230, he was in Bangor. He just messaged me it was fixed. That’s service!!!


----------



## stainlessman

We got like 5" with 2" of rain. Heavy Wet Snow. I was please with my truck and plow. I've always hated BF Goodrich tires and I still do. I've spent alot of dough in 2020 so gonna live with the factory tires for this year. 
We did lose the power for 7 hrs and spectrum for over 24 hrs. But I know lots of folks still have no power. Every year Central Maine Power is worse and worse. They keep cutting back on crews and call in out of state crews for help.


----------



## mercer_me

What a mess!!!! I’ve never seen so many trees down in my life! I have no idea how I never lost power!


----------



## Noelie84

Looks like another dud this week. Some snow in the very Southern part of the state and that's it.


----------



## stainlessman

Dud...if your on Pennsylvania or New Jersey or New York its a cocker !!!!
But we'er up north. 6" in York county. I'm in Oxford county only one mile from the York county line. 
But we'll see Friday morning.


----------



## Noelie84

Yeah, the company I work for has warehouses all over the Eastern seaboard, and everybody between VA and Boston has been in full 'panic mode' all week. It's made for a long week so far...


----------



## stainlessman

You must work for FW Webb...


----------



## Noelie84

stainlessman said:


> You must work for FW Webb...


Nope, worse. A wholesale tire company.


----------



## stainlessman

There. We got some snow here. 14" .
Standish 24" , Acton 27" , Meredith New Hampshire 39"
And my new F150 plows like a dream.


----------



## Noelie84

Only about 8" here, but super light and fluffy. Could probably have 'plowed' it with a leaf blower rather than a Fisher. :laughing:


----------



## hbrady

Just washed the Jeep in the driveway, fitting end to this shat pie of a year known as 2020.


----------



## Noelie84

Open water still on Sabattus Lake. Hell, even my duck pond hasn't frozen back up yet.


----------



## Noelie84

Waiting for some snow in the forecast like


----------



## 06Sierra

It’s an odd winter for sure!!


----------



## Noelie84

lowred:

nice.


----------



## hbrady

Nice heavy wet stuff too, looking forward to seeing how the Duratracs perform.


----------



## 06Sierra

I really liked the duratracs on my old truck. Went through 3 sets over the years. Unfortunately they don’t make the size I need for the new truck.


----------



## stainlessman

Here Ya Go...looks like finally all the snow lovers are getting what they want. 
6Am here in southern Maine 7" +. Very very fine snow. Looking at the WCSH weather radar it doesn't look like alot of moisture off the coast but weatherman says the snow will get heavier as the day goes on. I dought we get the 18" but we'll see in 24 hours.


----------



## hbrady

Yea, radar and weather Oracles are not lining up. My guess, our snow in Southern Maine will be over soon.


----------



## Noelie84

Yeah, looks like another dud. At a guess I'd say about 7" on the ground in the Lewiston area, but it's hard to say for sure because it drifted around so much. I had better than a foot in front of the garage this AM, but only about an inch on the front deck of the house where it catches the wind. 
We were on the line of 12-18 but unless it really intensifies later today we're not seeing anything close to that.



06Sierra said:


> I really liked the duratracs on my old truck. Went through 3 sets over the years. Unfortunately they don't make the size I need for the new truck.


That's odd. What size does your new truck have?


----------



## 06Sierra

265-60-20. I’m leaning towards Toyo open country at 3.


----------



## Noelie84

Ouch. That's a dog of a size. Don't know why GM picks such weird ones.


----------



## hbrady

Duratracs performed very well. I dare say better than the studded WinterForce tires did on my 2015.


----------



## 06Sierra

Noelie84 said:


> Ouch. That's a dog of a size. Don't know why GM picks such weird ones.


They do with 20s, that's for sure. Wife's Tahoe has an odd size 20. I have 2 sets of rims/tires for that though for winter and summer tires.


----------



## stainlessman

Maybe 12" overall here Parsonsfield area. Plowed 7" at 6am. them another 4" or so at 4pm after work. And still light snow now. I'll plow again in the morning. 
More snow Friday night and Monday. Yah


----------



## 06Sierra

We had about 10” of nice fluffy snow. That is until it changed to light rain and rained the rest of the night!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Anyone know of anyone with a skid steer snow bucket for sale? Can’t seem to find anyone with one in stock.


----------



## Noelie84

It'd be sweet if (just for variety) we could get a big storm that actually dumped what it was supposed to.


----------



## stainlessman

Well.
3'' or so here in southern Maine yesterday.
I had Welding gas being delivered so I put the plow on and cleaned the hot top off. Ground still not froze as you'll 
'Rototill' the lawn if your not running shoes on the plow.


----------



## stainlessman

A couple inches tomorrow here(wed)
Then Friday possibly 6''. 
The quiet weather pattern for two weeks the weather man says.
I see on national news out west in the Sierra Nevada's the lack of snow is the big news. The least amount of snowfall so far in a hundred years. A dry area the last few years anyway.
They really need the snow to fill the reservoirs for summer.


----------



## stainlessman

Snow and freezing rain today in southern Maine. 
A slushie mess. Plowed mid day.
Temps dropping now.
Just text my guy who sands for me
to sand in the morning. 
Not much of a winter so far.


----------

